# معلومة فى صورة Informative Pictures



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (19 مايو 2012)

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
*​*على نمط موضوع صورة فى ابتسامة أو معلومة فى صورة ...
ان شاء الله سأحاول ادراج بعض الصور التنفيذية فى الموقع التى رأيتها ....
داعيا الله أن يستفيد منها أحد الزملاء ... وأن استمر على هذا العمل ما استطعت ...
*
*
ووفق الله الجميع لكل خير ...
*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (19 مايو 2012)

*[FONT=&quot]1[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]- الغطاء الخراسنى [/FONT]Conceret Cover*

*[FONT=&quot]جزء من الخرسانة يوفر الحماية المطلوبة للعنصر المطلوب من العوامل الخارجية ..[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]ولضمان وجود هذا الجزء الخرسانى يجب وضع فيما يسمى بلغة السوق البسكوت او البسكويت ...[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]وله عدة أشكال مختلفة من الخرسانة أو قطع بلاستيك .... وغالبا ما يكون سمك الغطاء الخرسانى 2.5 سم فى [/FONT]super structures [FONT=&quot]لذا فغالبا ما يكون سمك هذه القطعة الخرسانية 2.5 سم ...[/FONT]*
* 


1- بسكويت فى سقف خرسانى



2- سكوت خرسانى لحائط خرسانى



*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (19 مايو 2012)

*[FONT=&quot]3- بسكوت من الخرسانة لعمود خرسانى[/FONT]*
* 


4- أشكال مختلفة لقطع من البسكويت البلاستيك



*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (19 مايو 2012)

*[FONT=&quot]طيب بالنسبة للبسكويت الخرسانى يتعمل ازاى ؟؟[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]هذه صورة توضح صب جزء من الخرسانة العادية (اسمنت +رمل ) بسمك لوح اللتزانة 2.5سم [/FONT]
*
*[FONT=&quot]وبعد ذلك ياتى العامل ويقسمها قطع بالتساوى ويضع فيها سللك رباط لسهولة استخدمها
[/FONT]
*
*[FONT=&quot]** مكان لعمل البسكوت الخرسانى اثناء انشاء مدرسة حكومية[/FONT]


** صورة توضيحية لسلك الرباط والقطع الخرسانية



*


----------



## احمد سكولز (19 مايو 2012)

السلام عليكم اخى الكريم المهندس الصامت .. تحياتى لك على الموضوع القيم والذى اتمنى ان يستمر دوما لما فيه من افكار جديدة لتوصيل المعلومة بشكل بسيط وفعال


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (19 مايو 2012)

احمد سكولز قال:


> السلام عليكم اخى الكريم المهندس الصامت .. تحياتى لك على الموضوع القيم والذى اتمنى ان يستمر دوما لما فيه من افكار جديدة لتوصيل المعلومة بشكل بسيط وفعال



جزاك الله خيرا أبو مجدى وكنت سباقا بنشر المعلومات ونفع الناس ....
ربنا يوفقك دنيا ودين....
وعودا على بدء
وبالنسبة للشغل أنا رأيت أبراج لا يوضع فيها بسكويت بالمرة لا فى الأعمدة ولا فى السقف ..
** بالنسبة للاعمدة الفورمجى شوية دق بالشاكوش على أجناب العمود والدنيا بتمشى
** وبالنسبة للسقف الفورمجى بيبقى يرفع الشبكة السفلية بملاوينة حديد والدنيا بتمشى وفى كلا الحالتين توجد قطع معششة ... هذا ما أحببت أن أنو عنه بالنسشبة للشغل العادى
وبالنسبة للشغل الحكومى الصح تتبع الاصول ...
** وبالنسبة للأساست غالبا ما يكون الغطاء الخرسانة ( 5-7 سم)



فاحدى طرق عمل الغطاء الخرسانى عمل اوتار من الخرسانة او الطوب وعليه طبقة لياسة كما بالشكل


وبهذا نكون قد انتهينا من جزء الغطاء الخرسانى Cover
ووفق الله الجميع لكل خير ....


----------



## احمد محسن فهمي (19 مايو 2012)

يا ريت ياباشا مهندس توضحلنا العزل بنفس الطريقه


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (20 مايو 2012)

احمد محسن فهمي قال:


> يا ريت ياباشا مهندس توضحلنا العزل بنفس الطريقه


*سأحاول ان شاء الله ...
2- شدة العمود الدائرى ...*


----------



## م.ام علي (20 مايو 2012)

اخي المهندس الصامت
مشكور على الصور والمعلومات الرائعة
موضوع حلو وتفاعلي ومفيد
تقبل مروري


----------



## مهندس رواوص (20 مايو 2012)

*شكرا جزيلا على هذه المشاركة القيمة ...*​


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (20 مايو 2012)

*استكمالا لجزء الفورمة الجاهزة للعمود الدائرى ...
2- التقويات الخاصة بالشدة الخشبية الجاهزة للعمود الدائرى







3- جزئى الشدة الخشبية الجاهزة لعمود دوران قطر 30سم ...






4- النوعد الثانى من انواع الشدة الجاهزة الشدة المعدنية .. واعتقد انها اكثر معمرية عن الشدة الخشبية






وبهذا نكون قد انتهينا من شدة العمود الدائرى ...
وبالتأكيد أتقبل اى اضافة من الزملاء بالاضافة أو التعديل ...
ووفق الله الجميع لكل خير ....*


----------



## kotoz99 (20 مايو 2012)

*امتعنى جدا موضوع وصور الشدة الدائرية للعمود
رائع يا بشمهندس الصامت 
استمر بموضوعاتك شيقة ومن ينسى موضوع فواصل السور الخرسانى 
*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (20 مايو 2012)

kotoz99 قال:


> *امتعنى جدا موضوع وصور الشدة الدائرية للعمود
> رائع يا بشمهندس الصامت
> استمر بموضوعاتك شيقة ومن ينسى موضوع فواصل السور الخرسانى
> *


*
ولا يهمك يا أبو حميد ....
كلنا اخوان وهو مبدا اصيل من مبادئ الاسلام ان ينفع المسلم اخيه .. بل الناس عموما دون تمييز ...
واتمنى ان تشاركنا بمشاركاتك الطيبة معنا ...* *ووفقك الله لكل خير *


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (20 مايو 2012)

*[FONT=&quot]3-معالجة الخرسانة [/FONT]conceret Treatment[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*

*[FONT=&quot] معالجة الخرسانة بعد صبها عملية مهمة جدا لضمان وصول الخرسانة الى جودتها ومقاومتها المميزة التى تم التصميم عليها ...واحدى صور معالجة الخرسانة التغطية باى مواد تحافظ على العنصر الخرسانى ...[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]وهنا بالتحد ادرج بعض الصور الخاصة باحدى المواد وهى الخيش وهو غالبا ما يستخدم اذ ما استخدمت هذه المواد ...[/FONT]*
*1- [FONT=&quot]1- جزئية من الكود المصرى بخصوص مدة المعالجة ..[/FONT]





[FONT=&quot]2- [/FONT][FONT=&quot]معالجة اعمدة البدروم[/FONT]






*
* - 3[FONT=&quot]معالجة اعمدة الدور الاول[/FONT]*
*




*


----------



## احمد سكولز (20 مايو 2012)

السلام عليكم ... لدى اقتراح اخى الكريم مهندس احمد وهو ان تتكلم عن نقطة او موضوع واحد فى اليوم حتى تكون المتابعة مستمرة وفعالة ويكون هناك بعض الوقت للنقاش فيه واضافة بعض المعلومات ان وجدت ... المتابعة هتكون بانتظام بنسبة كبيرة .. وهذا مجرد راى شخصى لا احجر به على راى او ارادة اى اخ كريم وشكرا


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (20 مايو 2012)

*- 4 تغطية خزان فى محطة مياه





5- تغطية اسوار محطة مياه 






وبهذا نكون قد انهينا جزئية المعالجة وجار البحث ان شاء الله لاى تغطيات اخرى حالما احصل عليها سارفعها ان شاء الله ....
*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (20 مايو 2012)

احمد سكولز قال:


> السلام عليكم ... لدى اقتراح اخى الكريم مهندس احمد وهو ان تتكلم عن نقطة او موضوع واحد فى اليوم حتى تكون المتابعة مستمرة وفعالة ويكون هناك بعض الوقت للنقاش فيه واضافة بعض المعلومات ان وجدت ... المتابعة هتكون بانتظام بنسبة كبيرة .. وهذا مجرد راى شخصى لا احجر به على راى او ارادة اى اخ كريم وشكرا


*
أشكرك على اقتراحك مهندس أحمد .... وباتأكيد كما قلت سابقا أشرف باضافة اى معلومة سواء بالتعديل او الاضافة ...
هو النهارده كان فى وقت سمح لى ان اضيف موضوعين ... وهذا لن يكون الطبيعى لما تاخذه الصور من بحث عنها ..
ومرة اخرى شكرا لك مهندس احمد على اقتراحك .... ووفقك الله لكل خير ...*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (23 مايو 2012)

*عودا على بدء للجزء الأول من المشاركات بخصوص الغطاء الخرسانى Conceret Cover*



*1- اوتار من الطوب الأسمنتى عليها طبقة لياسة لتوفير الغطاء الخرسانى للبشة المسلحة







*

*2- صورة توضيحية لفرد الرمل المستخدم فى أعمال اللياسة لتغطية العزل *
*وان كنا سنأتى على ذكرها ان شاء الله عند أعمال العزل*
* 





3- اعمال الحدادة لفرش طبقة (رقة ) الحديد السفلية .. ونلاحظ بالطبع الفرش عمودى على الأوتار






* 

]


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (25 مايو 2012)

*تابع الجزء الثانى من المشاركات بخصوص شدة العمود الدائرى ...*]*
وهنا سنذكر صورة توضيحية لكابولى دائرى ...
1- كابولى دائرى عادى






2- كابولى دائرى به شكل جمالى ..... يلزمه شده خاصة 






3- الشدة الجاهزة لعمل الكابولى الدائرى ...










*


----------



## عادل مدني (25 مايو 2012)

شكرا جزيلا ......وفقك الله لكل خير


----------



## احمد محسن فهمي (25 مايو 2012)

لو سمحت يا هندسه يا ريت توضحلنا مده معالجه السقف والاعمده ومده فك الشدات


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (30 مايو 2012)

*4- من الملاحظات المهمة قبل القيام باعمال اللياسة :- 
**( البياض – اللياسة - البلاستر- القصارة – Plaster) 
تركيب شبك معدنى مجلفن(غير قابل للصدأ)" بين المبانى والعنصر الخرسانى والاماكن التى يخشى ظهوى التشققات او التنميلات فيها ...
بين الكمرات (الجسور ) الساقطة والمبانى
بين الاغمدة الخرسانية والمبانى ....concrete 
شبك معدنى بعرض 20 سم (10سم العنصر الخرسانى +10سم المبانى )...











*


----------



## kotoz99 (30 مايو 2012)

*الله ينور عليك يا هندسة عجبنى جدا اشارتك الى ان الفرش فى اللبشة يكون عمودى على الاوتار الى بتكون من الطوب ودا يتطلب من المهندس اولا تحديد اتجاة الفرش من الاستشارى او المصمم ثم يقوم بتحديد اتجاة رص الوتار 
بس ليا سؤالين يا بشمهندس احمد لو سمحت
المسافة بين الوتار تكون كل اد اية ؟
موضوع اللياسة على الاوتار اول مرة اشوفة ومش مفهوم غرضة لان كدة كدة خرسانة صبة اللبشة هتغظى الوتر فما ضرورة لياسة الوتر حيث يمكن رص الطوب الاسمنتى فقط دون حتى لصقة بمونة 

تفبل تحياتى على تواصل باذن الله للاستشارة وابداء الراى زادك الله علما ووفقك لما هو خير
اخوك احمد kotoz99
*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (1 يونيو 2012)

kotoz99 قال:


> *الله ينور عليك يا هندسة عجبنى جدا اشارتك الى ان الفرش فى اللبشة يكون عمودى على الاوتار الى بتكون من الطوب ودا يتطلب من المهندس اولا تحديد اتجاة الفرش من الاستشارى او المصمم ثم يقوم بتحديد اتجاة رص الوتار
> بس ليا سؤالين يا بشمهندس احمد لو سمحت
> المسافة بين الوتار تكون كل اد اية ؟
> موضوع اللياسة على الاوتار اول مرة اشوفة ومش مفهوم غرضة لان كدة كدة خرسانة صبة اللبشة هتغظى الوتر فما ضرورة لياسة الوتر حيث يمكن رص الطوب الاسمنتى فقط دون حتى لصقة بمونة
> ...



*وعليك يا أبو حميد* ..
*1- تقربيا المسافة بين الاوتار تقريبا 1م
2- بالنسبة لفائدة اللياسة لا أذكر انى سالت الفائدة منها .. 
ولكنى أعتقد ممكن سن او زلط اللبشة يضغط على العزل ويعمل فيه فتحات تسرب المياه ..(مجرد تخمين ) ...
والحاكم مواصفات المشروع ...
** مشاريع فيها زى ما حضرتك بتقول (مجرد اوتار من الطوب الأسمنتى او الخرسانى العادة )
** رايت مشروع (بدروم+12 دور 900م2) الاساسات (لبشة فوق خوازيق ) الاوتار كانت سيخين حديد فوق الخازوق الذى تم تكسيره ولا كانه وتر ...
** بالنسبة للمشاريع الكبيرة او الحكومية تنص المواصفات على عمل طبقة اللياسة ... كما فى الصورة التالية ...*






*الأمر واسع* *ما لم تقيد بمواصفات *....


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (2 يونيو 2012)

*صورة توضيحية لملاحظة المهندس احمد بانه يتم عمل حديد اللبشة فوق الطوب الاسمنتى مباشرة 
وتوضيح للطوب الاسنتى ..*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (4 يونيو 2012)

*[FONT=&quot]من الاعمال المفضلة قبل القيام بتركيب الابواب وعند بناء حوائط الطوب ... عمل ما يسمى بلغة السوق محاكية ليتم تثبيت الباب فيها بدلا من تكسير خرسانة العمود وصعوبة ذلك ...[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]وبعض المهندسين يفضلون عمل الفتحات ملاصقة للأعمدة المسلحة ويفضلون أن يكون العمود المسلح أحد كتفي الفتحة[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]..[/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]مسألة تفضيل ...[/FONT]*


----------



## riemmen (4 يونيو 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## احمد محسن فهمي (8 يونيو 2012)

يا ريت يا هندسه توضحلنا طرق عزل سواء للبشه او البايل كاب


----------



## eng_didoo (9 يونيو 2012)

مواضيع ممتازة يابشمهندس احمد والصور تساعد على الفهم والقرب من الواقع أكثر
جزاك الله كل خير .


----------



## saif abd (9 يونيو 2012)

حلو وعائشت ايدك على الرغم من ان المعلومات بسيطة ومعروفة ولكن اسلوب الطرح راقي


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (11 يونيو 2012)

*فى بعض المشاريع او المشاريع الحكومية يطلب بعض المهندسين او الاستشاريين تركيب كانة بعين فى حديد الاعمدة الخرسانية ... * للحفاظ على راسية والتوزيع الجيد لاسياخ العمود ... وفى احيان اخرى لا يتم عمل هذه الكانة لانها كانة صعبة للحداد **( يعنى ممكن تقول له اعمل كانة بعيون حتى واحدة فى العمود يقولك اعمل الواحدة ب5جنيه ) ...*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (12 يونيو 2012)

*حصر الكانة بعيون فى الاعمدة الخرسانية ...

*


----------



## هانى حميده (12 يونيو 2012)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (12 يونيو 2012)

*استكمالا للملاحظات على اعمال البناء بالطوب **Bricks Works...**

يراعى عند تشحيط المبانى دق خوابير خشب ما يين الحائط والسقف لاعطاء قوة اكبر للحائط وممكن وضع كسر الطوب لاكمال عملية التشحيط *


----------



## احمد محسن فهمي (13 يونيو 2012)

لو سمحت يا هندسه يعني ايه تشحيط


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (17 يونيو 2012)

*[FONT=&quot]استكمالا لملاحظات المبانى :-[/FONT]*

*[FONT=&quot]فى ب[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]عض الاحيان يستخدم الطوب الخفاف الابيض فى اعمل البناء بالطوب اما لتخفيف الوزن او بعض التوفير...[/FONT]*

*[FONT=&quot]ومما يجب ملاحظته انه لا يتم زيادة عدد المداميك عن ثلاثة ويستخدم الطوب الاحمر العادى لزيادة جساءة الحائط[/FONT]*
* 





وطبعا يجب بناء كتف المبانى طوب احمر ليتحمل الدق لتركيب الابواب الخشبية
وكذلك البلسقالة ليتحمل تركيب الشباك الخشبى








*


----------



## khaled (troy) (19 يونيو 2012)

تسلم موضوع ممتاز وبجد الواحد استفاد


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (19 يونيو 2012)

احمد محسن فهمي قال:


> لو سمحت يا هندسه يعني ايه تشحيط


*
التشحيط لفظ عامى فى لغة السوق ويعنى الوصول بالحائط الى بطنية السقف والكمرة ...
وغالبا ما تكون هناك مسافة بسيطة بين الكمرة او السقف وبين اخر مدماك ... 
فتضع فيه كسر طوب او مونة اسمنتية ويفضل وضع الخوابير الخشب كما وضحت سابقا
وربنا يوفقك ان شاء الله*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (19 يونيو 2012)

*ملاحظة فى أعمال دمك التربة :-
دواعي استخدام طبقات الإحلال**
** 1 - **رفع منسوب التأسيس**
** 2- **زيادة قدرة تحمل التربة**
3 - **البعد عن منطقة تأثير المياه الجوفية أو حماية الأساسات من تأثيرها 
و عادة ما تنفذ طبقات الإحلال بتربة أقوى من التربة الأصلية أو على الأقل مساوية لها 
و يتم تنفيذها على طبقات لا يتعدى سمك الطبقة 30 سم و تدمك جيدا مع الرش بالماء .*
*ويستخدم الهراس **Compactor** للمواقع الكبيرة والدكاك ** Vibrator**للمواقع البسيطة*
*
* منشا فى مصنع مكرونة ويستخدم الهراس*







*ويقوم المهندس او المشرف (الفورمان) باستلام المنسوب النهائى بالميزان*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (20 يونيو 2012)

*Hollow Block Ribs** أعصاب البلاطات المفرغة* :-

*الاهمية :- الأعصاب تعمل ككمرات صغيرة مرتكزة على الكمرات الرئيسية*
*عند التصميم :-*
*عرض العصب غالبا ما يكون 10 سم طبقا للكود المصري وطبقا للصورة التالية:-*






*وعند التنفيذ :-*
*ترص اول صف من البلوكات ويوضع لوح خشب لتزانة عرض 10 سم يمثل عرض العصب ويرص الصف الثانى من البلوكات ... وهكذا*
*(لاحظ خشب اللتزانة سمك 2.5سم عرض 10سم أو 12.5سم طول (2.7م – 3م -3.3م وحسب الحاجة )

*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (20 يونيو 2012)

*استكمالا لتوضيح عصب البلاطات المفرغة**

1- اختيار تسليح العصب ب2فاى 10مم







2- صورة توضيحية لتسليح العصب ب2فاى 10مم ووكانات مفتوحة 5فاى8مم على المتر





*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (21 يونيو 2012)

*تابع **Hollow Block Ribs** أعصاب البلاطات المفرغة* :-
*** ومما يجدر بالذكر انه فى بعض الدول اكاديميا تسمى البلاطات المعصبة نسبة الى الاعصاب
*
*ثانيا :- العصب العرضى **Cross Rib** - **Tranversal Rib*
*1- فائدة العصب العرضى :-*
*توزيع الاحمال المركزة على عصب واحد وزيادة صلابة الاعصاب الرئيسية وتقليل قيمة الترخيم للبلاطة*
*ويوجد فى البلاطات التى يسير حملها فى اتجاه واحد **One Way Slab* 






*2- حالات استخدام العصب العرضى :-*






*3- صورة توضيحية للعصب العرضى من اسفل البلاطة*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (29 يونيو 2012)

*** نعود مرة اخرى للملاحظة بشان العصب الرئيسى Main Ribs :-**

كما وضحنا سابقا برسمة الكود فكانة العصب كانة مفتوحة ... لكن رايت فى موقع بجامعة المنصورة الكانة مقفولة ويوجد تسليح علوى






لاحظ فى الصورة اعلاه ان البلاطة Two Way Slab
وهذا طبعا اذا زاد البعد القصير للبلاطة عن 7م ...
سألت الحداد عن الكانة المغلقة ... قالى والله يا بشمهندس حسب 
* لو الطوب المستخدم فوم لو رصيته الأول وبعد كده عملت الكانة مفتوحة الفوم هيتبهدل منى
* لو الطوب المستخدم بلوكات عادى أرص البلوكات الأول واعمل الكانة مفتوحة بعد كده ...

** وفى صورة الكانة تجمع بين الكانة المفتوحة والكانة المقفولة ...






الفكرة عن الكانة المفتوحة كمية الحديد زادت أظن المفروض نتفق مع الاستشاري أولا بخصوص الطريقة ...

*


----------



## ahmed_akele111277 (29 يونيو 2012)

الف شكر


----------



## اقليدس العرب (29 يونيو 2012)

استمر............رعاك الله


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (1 يوليو 2012)

*** ملاحظة للخوازيق الساندة للجار:- **

عند بداية العمل فى موقع وبجواره منشآت موجودة ... يراعى عمل احتياطات أمان لحماية هذه المنشآت ... من هذه الاحتياطات عمل خوازيق سادندة للتربة أو ما يسمى بالخوازيق الاستراوس ... والملاحظة هنا يجب زيادة عدد الخوازيق خصوصا بجانب الطريق وزيادة الاحمال من معدات وخلاطات وما شابه ..
والصورة التالية توضح هبوط للتربة بجانب موقع أثناء عملية التشوين للزلط أو السن والرمل ...
والتربة هبطت بين الخوازيق الساندة بعد انهاء تسليح اللبشة بالكامل ... تخيل انت الرمل والسن اللى نزل نشيله ازاى مشكلة طبعا وشغل مقرف...
يرجى الاهتام بهذه النقطة ....

*









*وهذا رابط لمشاركة أدرجتها سلفا وحسب ما علمت كلفت صاحب البناء 3 مليون جنيه **
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php/272153-إنتبه-أخى-المهندس-مشكلة-ب-3-مليون-جنيه


*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (3 يوليو 2012)

*تسليح الكوابيل المشتركة أو الكوابيل الركنية Corner Cantilever Reinforcement**

1- جزء من لوحة بشكل التسليح ...






2- صورة منفذة فى بلاطة مسطحة Flat Slab والكابولى دائرى ...
طبعا الشوك فى الجزء المستقيم عادى من اليمين واليسار وبالنسبة للجزء الدوران او الكابولى الركنى نعمل الشوك كانها تتجه لمركز دائرة تقريبا والافضل تكون مستقيمة بدلا من تجمع الحديد كما بالصورة التالية ...

*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (9 يوليو 2012)

*ملاحظة عند استلام نجارة السقف:- **

بالنسبة للمهندس عند استلام السقف كنجارة من النجار من اسفل يتم استلام السقف بميزان ....
وليكن على منسوب معين هذا المنسوب يتم ضبطه على العرقات ...
ولكن ولكن أولا نوضح تعريف نقطتين ... الشيرب وميزان الخرطوم 
أولا- الشيرب:-
نقطة مرجعية يحدد منها المناسيب 
*




*
فائدة الشيرب ..
ضبط المنسوب حتى مع اختلاف الارتفاعات للقوائم الخشبية







ثانيا :- ميزان الخرطوم :-
والفكرة المنسوب الثابت







الخطوات لضبط الشيرب الذى يتم منه ضبط منسوب العرقات ...
* نقوم بعمل شيرب على القوائم الراسية على ارتفاع 1.5م ويتم نقله بميزان خرطوم ..






*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (9 يوليو 2012)

*الخطوات لضبط الشيرب الذى يتم منه ضبط منسوب العرقات ...*
** نقوم بعمل شيرب على القوائم الراسية على ارتفاع 1.5م ويتم نقله بميزان خرطوم ..*







*[FONT=&quot]- منسوب العرقات أقل من بطنية السقف ب [/FONT]**7.5 **[FONT=&quot]سم (5 سم تطريح – [/FONT]**2.5 **[FONT=&quot]لتزانة تطبيق )[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]وبعد ذلك يمكنك القياس بشريط قياس للوصول للمنسوب المطلوب[/FONT]*




*- منسوب *


----------



## محمد هشام سعادة (9 يوليو 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## إسلام علي (9 يوليو 2012)

جهد مشكور بارك الله فيك


----------



## اقليدس العرب (10 يوليو 2012)

بارك الله بجهودك اخي..............ننتظر منك المزيد


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (18 أكتوبر 2012)

الطوب الاسمنتى غلبا ما يستخدم فى بناء الحوائط الداخلية للحمامات لاته يتحمل الرطوبة بنسبة عالية .... 
وهو ايضا ما يتم به عمل اتار تحت اللبشة او الحصيرة المسلحة...


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (18 أكتوبر 2012)

*من الملاحظات المهمة عند تنفيذ او استلام الكمرات أو الاعمدة الخرسانية بالنسبة للكانات ... ان يتم عمل قفل الكانة بطريقة تبادلية ....
لكيلا تكون المنطقة الضعيفة فى مكان واحد زى الوصلات كده ....






*


----------



## ابراهيم محمد 456 (18 أكتوبر 2012)

ايه الفرق بين الطوب الاسمنتي والطوب الاحمر


----------



## العبد لله (18 أكتوبر 2012)

شغل علي ميه بيضه , ما شاء الله عليك

صوره اكثر من رائعه , بارك الله فيك


----------



## اقليدس العرب (18 أكتوبر 2012)

الطوب الاسمنتي مصنوع من الخرسانه والطوب الاحمر من الطين
فيما يخص موضوع قفل الكانات التبادليه موضوع منتشر في الاوساط الهندسيه حتى ان بعض الحدادين واول مايباشر باعمال حداده الجسور يسأل المشرف هل تريدون تبادلي ام عادي
والحقيقه من وجهه نظري الموضوع مهم في حاله الجسور المعرضه الى عزوم لي torqe شديده اما الجسور العاديه اقصد التي كاناتها توضع لمقاومه القص فلا داعي لعمل تبادل بقفل الكانات
هذا ما تعلمته في حياتي وقد يقبل الصحه والخطأ


----------



## ابراهيم محمد 456 (18 أكتوبر 2012)

ايه الفرق من حيث الاستخدام


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (21 أكتوبر 2012)

*نتطرق لموضوع خامس وهو بشيئ من التفصيل الجزء الخاص بالشدة المعدنية ...

**الشدات Form Work**
الشدة - الطوبار- formwork – shuttering

أولا نذكر تعريف مختصر ....






طيب والفرق بين الشدة الخشبية والمعدنية ... ؟؟؟
بصورة مبسطة كما بالصورة...

*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (21 أكتوبر 2012)

ابراهيم محمد 456 قال:


> ايه الفرق من حيث الاستخدام



*بشمهندس ابراهيم الطوب الأحمر غالبا ما بستخدم ... 
وفى المناصق التى تخشى من تسرب الرطوبة اليها أو حتى وجود مياه بها يستخدم الطوب الاسمنتى ...\
مثل جدران الحمامات مناطق أسفل البدروم وهكذا ....
*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (21 أكتوبر 2012)

*نستكمل ... الشدة المعدنية ومكوماتها ...






وكما قلنا سابقا تتشابه مكونات الشدات المعدنية مع مكونات الشدة الخشبية مع اختلاف الدعامات الراسية....






ونتطرق لأنواع الشدة المعدنية :-
1- الشدة المعدنية المفردة PROPS
2- الشبابيك المعدنية SHORBRACE FRAMES
ويدخل عليهما نظام ما يسمى بالكابلوك CapLock كنظام للجزء العلوى من الشدة



*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (21 أكتوبر 2012)

1- الشدة المعدنية المفردة PROPS
تتكون من ماسورتين من الصلب تنزلق إحداهما داخل الأخرى
الخارجية قطرها الداخلي (60 مم) والداخلية قطرها (48 مم)






وتفصيلا للصورة السابقة ...
تستخدم دعامات راسية وهذا ما سنتعرض له لاحقا ...
** دعامات أفقية :- طبعا قد تطرقنا لهذا الجزء باستفاضة فى الجزء الخاص بسند جوانب الحفر أو الستائر المعدنية ويمكنك الرجوع الى هذا الرابط لمزيد من التفصيل
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t329831.html
أو الرابط ...http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t247221-7.html

**الدعامات المائلة كما ذكر حالة سند جوانب الحوائط أو سند جوانب الأعمدة..
دعامة مائلة لعمود خرسانى وهى غالبا ما تستخدم فى الشدة المعروفة بالشدة السورية







* دعامة مائلة لركيزة كوبرى ...*






* دعامة مائلة لحائط خرسانى ...*






** الملاحظة الرابعة أن قوة تحمل الدعامة المعدنية تزيد عن العرق الخشب لذا فالمسافات بين الدعامات المعدنية تقل عن المسافات بين العروق الخشبية ...
وهذا سؤال كنت قد سُألته في أحد المقابلات الشخصية ...
المسافة بين القوائم في الشدة الخشبية والشدة المعدنية ؟؟؟؟
هو أنا كنت نجار مسلح !!!!! وجاوبت غلط ؟؟؟؟ المهم ...
المهم للعلم
القوائم الخشبية توضع كل مسافة (80- 100سم ) في المباني السكنية أو الإدارية.. وفى الأول والآخر المسافة تخضع للاحمال أو طبقا لتصميم الشدة ..
مثلا فى سقف بلاطة مصمتة Soild slab ممكن توصل ل90سم
ولو مثلا فى بلاطة مسطحة Flat Slab ممكن توصل ل70 سم ... وهكذا دواليك..


----------



## اقليدس العرب (21 أكتوبر 2012)

احسنت واجدت


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (21 أكتوبر 2012)

*نعود مرة اخرى لمكونات الشدة المعدنية ...
تتكون الشدات المعدنية مثلها مثل الخشبية من:-
1- القوائم وهي بمثابة الأعمدة ( وتكون على شكل اسطوانة حديده مفرغة )
ويكون أخر القوائم قطعة حديده على شكل مربع أو دائرة وتكون بمثابة القاعدة للقائم للمساعدة على الارتكاز على الأرض
تتكون من ماسورتين من الصلب تنزلق إحداهما داخل الأخرى
الخارجية قطرها الداخلي (60 مم) والداخلية قطرها (48 مم)





*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (21 أكتوبر 2012)

*نعود مرة اخرى لمكونات الشدة المعدنية ...
تتكون الشدات المعدنية مثلها مثل الخشبية من:-
1- القوائم وهي بمثابة الأعمدة ( وتكون على شكل اسطوانة حديده مفرغة )
ويكون أخر القوائم قطعة حديده على شكل مربع أو دائرة وتكون بمثابة القاعدة للقائم للمساعدة على الارتكاز على الأرض
تتكون من ماسورتين من الصلب تنزلق إحداهما داخل الأخرى
الخارجية قطرها الداخلي (60 مم) والداخلية قطرها (48 مم)






ويكمل القائم العدنى القاعدة والرأس والوصلة المشتركة... كما بالصورة ...

*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (22 أكتوبر 2012)

*نستكمل الشدات لمعدنية ...
كل ما فيها مختلف هو القائم المعدنى بالقاعدة والوصلة والراس ....مع وجود العناصر العلوية (العراقات - التطاريح- التطبيق) كما بالشدة الخشبية ...
وهنا نستكمل بظام الكابلوك CapLock
سمى بالكابلوك نسبة الى نسبة الى نقطة التقاء العوارض الحديدية والقوائم الرأسية والشكالات







*

*القاعدة الحديدية*
*قاعدة من الصلب (15 *15*10 سم) على الأرض الصلبة أو على فرشات من البونتى




*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (22 أكتوبر 2012)

3- الكابات Caps
قطاع مثبت على القوائم الرأسية كل 50 سم لتجميع العوارض الأفقية (الشكالات) لمنع الحركة الأفقية






4-1 العوارض الحديدية (البرندات- الشكالات )
مواسير من الصلب وهى معدة ليسهل تجميعها مع القوائم الراسية 
- المستوى الأول فوق القواعد الحديدية – المستوى الثاني كل (1.5 – 2 م)
وكما هو معروف بالنسبة للشدة الخشبية
- الفائدة تربيط القوائم الراسية يبعضها البعض


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (22 أكتوبر 2012)

4-2 النهايز Bracing
مواسير معدنية قطر 48 مم تستخدم في الشدات المعدنية التي يزيد ارتفاعها عن 3م 
طبعا لمزيد من تقيد الحركة






 5- حوامل العرقات والتطاريح (اليوهيد) Adjustable U Jack (U- Head)

قطاع من الصاج الصلب على شكل مجرى لحمل العرقات
وتتصل حوامل العرقات بعمود مقلوظ به صامولة بذراع للتحكم في منسوب العرقات..
** الكمرة الرئيسية ويكون اعلي القائم وهوا ما يرتكز عليه الكمرة المعدنية وهي كما درسنا في steel بمثابة أل Main Griderأو الكمرة الرئيسية ويسمى هذا الجزء أل U Head ومن شكله بالصورة سنعرف لماذا يطلق عليه هذا المسمى حيث انه على شكل حرف U .


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (22 أكتوبر 2012)

*وباقى العناصر العلوية ....
نذكر مرة اخرى بصورة للشدة الخشبية ...




العناصر السفلية ذكرناها...
باقى العناصر العلوية (العراقات – التطاريح- التطبيق)
طبعا هنا نفس الكلام ولكن العراقات والتطاريح كمرات كما بالشكل
**
6- العرقات والتطاريح :-** الكمرة الثانوية العروق الخشبية وهي بمثابة X Girder أو الكمرة الثانوية ويوضع فوقها الخشب الألواح سواء التزانة أو ألواح الكونتر plywood





وطبعا عدة أنواع هذه الكمرات ...


وبعد ذلك لم يتبقى الا وضع




ألواح الكونتر أو البلاى وود Plywoodوالبدء فى اعمال تسليح السقف ...










*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (23 أكتوبر 2012)

*النوع الثانى من الشدات المعدنية ..

2- الشبابيك المعدنية SHORBRACE FRAMES
الشبابيك الخفيفة
الشبابيك الثقيلة

الثقيلة:-
شدات الاسقف الثقيلة مثل شدات الكبارى
الشباك الواحد قد يتحمل تقريبا 10 طن ....
وهذه صور لاستخدام الشدة المعدنية الثقية او الاطارات المعدنية 






















*






وسنذكر ان شاء الله فى المشاركة القادمة المكونات بالتفصيل ...


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (23 أكتوبر 2012)

*اولا تذكر اختصار ع الشدة فى الصورة التالية ....






** العناصر المكونة للإطارات المعدنية الثقيلة...

اولا صورة شاملة لمكونات الشدة لسهولة الاستدراك ....







**1- العنصر الرئيسي في الشدة..**
الإطار (الشباك) العادي – الإطار (الشباك) التلسكوبي
* الثقوب ذكرت فى ثانى صورة ..
* الشباك من مواسير مفرغة لسهولة الحمل والنقل









*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (23 أكتوبر 2012)

*2- **Vertical frame Connector** وصلات الشبابيك الراسية

وصلات الربط بيم الاطارات او الشبابيك راسيا بين بعضها البعض ...
*





*3- **ShorBrace Coupler*
*كلبسات لربط الاطارات والمقصات الجانبية ...*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (23 أكتوبر 2012)

- Shorebrace Adujtable Screw Jacks روافع الضبط
** Post head Jack الرافع السفلى
U head Jack ** الرافع العلوى
جزء معدني بقطاع كما ذكرنا سابقا 15*15سم وطبعا في المنتصف ماسورة مقلوظة كما ذكرنا في الشدة المعدنية المفردة ويوجد ذراع معدني لدوران الماسورة للصول للمنسوب المطلوب ولكن يلاحظ عند الدوران وجود مسافة تداخل على الأقل 20 سم بين الرافع والشباك
يتم الوصول إلى منسوب الشدة المطلوب بالرافع اليدوي من أسفل الشباك أو الرافع اليدوي أعلى الشباك ثم يتم وضع كمرات العراقات والتطريح...













5-  Cross Braces المقصات
تربط الاطارات جانبيا مع بعضها البعض بواسطة مقصات (شدادات) مائلة لمزيد من تقييد الحركة للاطارات ... Diagonal Cross Braces












وبهذا نكون قد انتهينا من ذكر الشدات المعدنية الثقيلة ... وأنوه الى أن بعض الصور أو الأبعاد من دليل شركة اكرو مصر ...
فقد تختلف ابعاد لشدات أخرى .. فالله أعلم...

هذا ووفق الله الجميع لكل خير ......


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (29 أكتوبر 2012)

*بعد أن انتهينا من الشدات الثقيلة ...
 تثبيت الجوايط مسامير تركيب قواعد الجمالونات المعدنية ....






*



* 
وبعد صب القاعدة يتم تثبيت العمود بقطاعه المطلوب






صورة عامة للقواعد والاعمدة لاحد مصلنع تصنيع مكرونة






*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (29 أكتوبر 2012)

مشاهدة المرفق 84881مشاهدة المرفق 84882مشاهدة المرفق 84883مشاهدة المرفق 84881مشاهدة المرفق 84882مشاهدة المرفق 84883
1- الاشكال القياسية ...






2- معاملات التصحيح:-
وهذه قيم استرشادية لمعاملات التصحيح لنتائج المكعبات لو اخذنا المكعب (15*15*15) كاساس للمقارنة طبقا للكود المصرى






3- المكعبات الخرسانية من الموقع:-







4- الاسطوانات الخرسانية من الموقع :-






 
6مكعبات لكل 100م3 يتم تكسير 3 عند 7 ايام و3 عند 28يوم..
وقد يطلب منك الاستشارى 9 مكعبات 3عند 7ايام 3عند 14 يوم 3عند 28يم
وهنا ملاحظة يجب التنويه عنها :-
العلاقة بين مقاومة المكعب ومقاومة الاسطوانة :-


----------



## اقليدس العرب (29 أكتوبر 2012)

حسنت


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (30 أكتوبر 2012)

eng_didoo قال:


> مواضيع ممتازة يابشمهندس احمد والصور تساعد على الفهم والقرب من الواقع أكثر
> جزاك الله كل خير .



*هذا توضيح بشمهندس لأحد طرق عزل اللبشة ...
كما هو معروف هناك عدة انواع للعزل
الأنواع :-
1- البيتومين السائل .
2- الخيش المقطرن 
(خيش مشبع بالبتومين وطبقتين عموديتين على بعضها مع ركوب 10سم بين كل خيشة وما بجواره وقل استعمال هذا النوع 
3- رولات الفيبر أو البوليستر مثل الأنسومات Insumat Membrane
تستخدم للأسطح الكبيرة مثل اللبشة




*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (30 أكتوبر 2012)

*الخطوات لعزل الانسومات ..

1- تنظف السطح اولا من اى اتربة لاتمام عملية العزل
2- رش السطح بالبيتومين السائل على البارد.. 






يتم لصق الفائف بركوب 10 سم باستخدام النار وتسييل جزء الركوب لسهولة اللصق**
3- يتم تجهيز اللفائف لفردها على السطح المراد عزله
ملاحظة اللفائف (غالبا عرض 1م وطول 10م)






4- بعد اتمام فرد الفائف وعمل ركوب 10 سم







5- يتم لصق الركوب بواسطة النار ...







وبعد ذلك هذا رابط فيديو لأحد الفيدوهات الجميلة الشاملة للمهندس محمد إسماعيل .جزاه الله خيرا ..
ستجد به كل شيئ ...
رابط للتحميل
تنفيذ فى مشروعات محطة مياة الشرب الجزء الرابع - YouTube.flv
رابط للمشاهدة
‫تنفيذ فى مشروعات محطة مياة الشرب الجزء الرابع‬‎ - YouTube

وان شاء الله سنحاول ذكر الأنواع الأخرى للعزل ...
هذا ووف الله الجميع لكل خير ....*


----------



## Mohamed laith (30 أكتوبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا على المعلومات القيمه 

بس عندي سؤال عن النهايز مافائدتها والمسافه بينها كم


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (30 أكتوبر 2012)

*هذه المرة سنتحدث عن جزء من اعمال التشطيبات Finishing Works
1- البؤج الودعات Dots...
بعد مرحلة الطرطشة المسمارية وقبل القيام باعمال اللياسة Plaster
الفائدة :- ضبط اسطح وجه البياض راسيا وافقيا
المقاس :- 7*7سم - 3*10سم ** سمك 1.5سم - 2سم 
الأبعاد :- 1.5-2م على طول القدة الالمنيوم
الوزنية :- راسيا القدة وميزان الخيط
افقيا القدة وميزان المياه
*"* يتم عمل البؤج العلوية قرب السقف ثم يتم عمل البؤج السفلية بانزال ميزان الخيط وضبط راسيتها (غالبا 4 لكل حائط) لا يزيد البعد عن 1.5م












وطبعا بالنسبة للسقف يراعى ان تكون سمك البؤج والاوتار اقل سماكة لتخفيف الوزن الذاتى (1- 1.5سم) 

















ضبط البؤج افقيا





2- الاوتار (الاسياخ)**
ثم بعد ذلك تقوم بملىء المسافات بين البؤج بالمونة والوتر يكون عرضه حوالي 10 سم أو 7.5 سم وتقوم باستخدام القدة الالومنيوم بعملية الدرع(تسوية سطح الوتر مع البؤج)*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (30 أكتوبر 2012)

mohamed sengal قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا على المعلومات القيمه
> 
> بس عندي سؤال عن النهايز مافائدتها والمسافه بينها كم



*كما بالصورة السابقة ...







النهايز غرضها منع الحركة الافقية اثناء الصب والتاكيد عند ارتفاع منسوب شدة السقف حيث تكون فرص الحركة الافقية كبيرة ...
واعتقد لا توجد مسافة حاكمة المهم التقوية فقط ...

*


----------



## Mohamed laith (31 أكتوبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (31 أكتوبر 2012)

mohamed sengal قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا



ولك مثله...
وهذه صورة للنهايز فى الشدة المعدنية بدلا من الصورة السابقة ... وربنا يوفقك


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (1 نوفمبر 2012)

*تأكيدا مرة اخرى على المشاركة رقم 78 عن العزل بلفائف الانسومات ....
هذا فيديو للمهندس محمد سمير يشرح عزل الخوازيق Piles قبل عمل اللبشة ...

رابط التحميل...
http://www.mediafire.com/?bn0p4b17zbo7wb2

رابط المشاهدة ...
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W0NKlC1EF9c

ووفق الله الجميع لكل خير ...
*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (2 نوفمبر 2012)

*استكمالا للمشاركة رقم 26 والخاصة بالمبانى ..
**نستكمل فى جزء من اعمال التشطيبات **Finishing works
** كانات المبانى 
1- عند اماكن التقاء الجدران بالاعمدة لمزيد من التثبيت بين عنصريى انشائيين
وهذه صراحة لم اراها اثناء عملى فى مصر ولكن سمعت عنها بدول الخليج ..
حتى فى الأعمدة المعدنية **Steel Columns**
يتم عمل كانات من قطع حديد (6مم او 8مم ) لمزيد من التثبيت (صورة لجزء من مصنع لتصنيع الكرونة)





**

2- كانات لتثبيت حلق الابواب
التثبيت (دساتير خشب – كانات حديد)





**

وان شاء الله نشوف صورة واقعية لهذه الكانة*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (7 نوفمبر 2012)

*


هذه المرة ربما الصورة تتحدث عن بسيط ومعروف ..ولكن ربما فيه من الافادة للزملاء اللذين ما زالوا فى البداية
**(شنبر الكمرات)
**كنت ارى هذه الصورة وأقول ما قطع الالمنيوم هذه البارزة من الكمرة ..






هذه القطع تسمى بلغة السوق(شنبر) يستخدم لتقوية جوانب الكمرات خصوصا الكمرات الخارجية وهذا طبعا لاستخدام الواح اللتزانة لعمل هذا الجنب ... ...





ومن الداخل يتم تثبيته فى نجارة السقف**






ولكن طبعا فى غالب البلاد الاخرى غالبا ما يستخدم الواح الكونترميلا مين او البلويت (**(Plywood **لعمل هذا الجنب **






هذا ووفق الله الجميع لكل خير ...



*


----------



## amr_atef92 (7 نوفمبر 2012)




----------



## اقليدس العرب (7 نوفمبر 2012)

وفقك الله لكل خير
وبارك لك في جهدك


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (9 نوفمبر 2012)

الشدات المختلفة للحوائط القصية Different Forms forShear wall

*1- فى مصر غالبا ما تستخدم اواح اللتزانة (3م أو 4م) وتقويات بعروق خشبية(7*7سم- 10*10سم) وزراجين حديد ... وهى هى شدة عمود ولكن مع زيادة التقويات *
*وان شاء الله فى المشاركة القادمة فى فيديو يوضح كيفية تقوية هذا النوع*
- 

-






2- النوع الثانى استخدام الواح البلويت ( الكونترميلامين- (Plywood والتقوية بعروق خشبية و

وزراجين افرنجية






وهذه صورة اخرى لشدة جدار خزان دائرى ولا يستخدم فيها النظام السابق(الواح اللتزانة ) ابدا حيث غ

غالبا ما يكون سمك الحائط كبير 

مما يسبب ضغطا شديدا على الشدة مما لا يتحمله النظام السابق ..







3- الشدة المنزلقة SlipForm Climbing Form-
وفى المشاريع الكبيرة او الابراج العالية وبعض اشكال الخزانات والصوامع والمداخن ...


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (14 نوفمبر 2012)

*لكنا قد ذكرنا صورة قبل ذلك ..
عن اوتار اللبشة المسلحة الطوب او الخرسانة لفرش حديد اللبشة عليها ...







ولكن هنا الوتر الذى نتحدث عنه وتر من حديد التسليح
سواء فى القاعدة العادية – القاعدة الشريطية – اللبشة
فائدة هذا الوتر :- تربيط اسياخ الحديد السفلى بهذه الاسياخ ..

*القاعدة العادية(المنفصلة ) Isolated footing












*القاعدة الشريطية Strip Footing






* اللبشة المسلحةRaft (mat) footing





ملاحظة هذه الاسياخ لا تحسب فى حصر حديد التسليح ..
*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (15 نوفمبر 2012)

*تكسير رأس الخازوق pile Head crushing**

عند عمل أساسات مبنى سواء كانت ..
كانت لبشة فوق خوازيقraft over piles او لبشة فوق هامة فوق خوازيقRaft over pile cap 
يتم تكسير طول رابط من الخازوق تقريبا 1م او حسب المخططات ..
للتماسك بين الخوزايق والاساسات اعلاه ....
فى مصر ..
المقاول يجيب عمال "(ومعاه اجنة وشاكوش ) وينزل تكسير فى الخازوق (الخازوق اعتقد 200 جنيه)






والطرق الافضل ولاسرع ..
حفار (بوكلين ) بشاكوش دقاق ...







أو حتى كمبرسور ..






وفى اوروبا والدول المتقدمة ...**
hydraulic Pile breaking – crushing




*


----------



## احمدبكالوريوس (16 نوفمبر 2012)

ممتااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااز جزاك الله كل خير معلومات قيمة جدا


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (16 نوفمبر 2012)

*استكمالا لاخر مشاركة الخاصة بطول الرباط
**للبشة فوق هامة فوق خوزايق Raft Over Pile cap
ولكن الصور هنا خاصة بركيزة كوبرى (جسر ) ولكنها نفس النظام

** النجارة






**التسليح






**الصب




*


----------



## SAMEH_BAHAA (16 نوفمبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (16 نوفمبر 2012)

** الشدة للكمرات (الجسور) Beams Form :- 

بالنسبة لموضوع الشدات (الطوبار) قد ذكرنا شدات الاسقف والشدات المعدنية والشبابيك المعدنية
وهنا نذكر شدات الكمرات

1- صورة عامة


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (16 نوفمبر 2012)

*العناصر ...

****القوائم الراسية :-
سواء من الواح اللتزانة او القوائم المعدنية لحمل عناصر الشدة كما بالصورة السابقة

** قاع الكمرة:-
ألواح من خشب اللتزانة (2" *4") أو ألواح كونتر بغرض تحديد أماكن بطنية الكمرات ..
**ألواح الزنق:-
لوح موسكى فوق تطاريح الكمرات أو خلف جنب الكمرات لتقويتها .
** المرى:-
أول لوح تطبيق يتم وضعه في أول الباكية ومنه يتم استرباع الباكية ويتم تركيبه جنب الكمرات ..

















*


----------



## Eng.amin_rayess (17 نوفمبر 2012)

شكرا جزيلا على الموضوع الاكثر من الرائع و ننتظر المزيد من المعلومات و الصورة المفيدة


----------



## محمود علام (17 نوفمبر 2012)

شكرا


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (27 نوفمبر 2012)

*** من طرق صب الخرسانة ...
فى المشاريع الصغيرة فى مصر
فى القواعد او السملات او الاعمدة ....
يقوم النجار بعمل طريق(سكة فى لغة السوق) لتمشى عليها برويطة الخلطة ( طبعا الخلاطة نحلة )

** سكة للقواعد












* سكة للاعمدة ..

وهذا فيديو بسيط لصب اعمدة الدور الارضى لبرج 12 دور وشوف طول المسافة للسكة ..

http://www.mediafire.com/?8tyx7atjdcn4spy

والدنيا شغالة ... والخرسانة سرها باتع 

** وطبعا الشغل النظيف والمحترم ..**
الخرسانة الجاهزة ...**





*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (2 ديسمبر 2012)

*فى جزئية أنواع الخرسانات ...
**الخرسانة الرغوية(المسامية- الغازية )
**وكما هو معروف (خرسانة تتكون من أسمنت +رمل+بعض المواد الكيماوية (لاضافة بعض الفراغات الهوائية )) ....
استخدام : الغراغات للعزل الحرارى - خفة الوزن وقلة الكثافة لذا ذات جدوى اقتصادية - ذات سطح املس صبات الميول ...
الفائدة الاخرى ...
طبقة حماية لارضيات العزل ...( وان كانت الخرسانة العادية تستخدم ) ولكن استخدام الخرسانة الرغوية يكون مواصفات للمشروعات الكبيرة ..




*


----------



## genius2020 (2 ديسمبر 2012)

جزاك الله كل خير  
تسلم موضوع ممتاز وبجد الواحد استفاد ​


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (2 ديسمبر 2012)

genius2020 قال:


> جزاك الله كل خير
> تسلم موضوع ممتاز وبجد الواحد استفاد ​



ولك مثله بشمهندس ...
وبكرة ان شاء الله تشاركنا بخبرتك .... ربنا يوفقك ....


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (2 ديسمبر 2012)

*استكمالا لطرق صب الخرسانة فى المشاركة رقم **99

قد ذكرنا آخر طريقة وهى الافضل استخدام الخرسانة الجاهزة والمضخة العادية أو المتحركة Moving Pump ...
ومثلما ترى يمكن صب بعض الاماكن العالية بالمضخة العادية ... ولكن الى اى مدى ...







طريقة الصب الجديدة هنا لصب الابراج العالية باستخدام Placing Boom

** مكونات المضخة







وطبعا كلما زاد الارتفاع يتم تركيب اعمدة اضافية ....

** اوزان للتوازن مثلها مثل الموجودة فى الونش البرجى Tower crane




*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (2 ديسمبر 2012)

*1- التوريد على سيارة تريللا (سطحة أو لوبد ) ...






** سيارات الخرسانة الجاهزة تركب على البمب لضخها فى المواسير الى Placing Boom






** صب اعمدة وجدران بالدور الرابع لبرج .. شاهد مدى السهولة 






** صب السقف بالدور السادس لاحد الابراج ... شاهد طول المسافة






هذا ووفق الله الجميع لكل خير ....*


----------



## فاطمةالمهاجرة (2 ديسمبر 2012)

السلام عليكم ,صحيح موضوع جيد وقيم ,اعجبتني الفكرة الصور بالكلمات العربية سيساعدني لفهم كلمات لم افهمها من قبل ,اتمنى لك كل التوفيق واشكرك على الموضوع


----------



## genius2020 (3 ديسمبر 2012)

جزاك الله كل خير ​


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (3 ديسمبر 2012)

فاطمةالمهاجرة قال:


> السلام عليكم ,صحيح موضوع جيد وقيم ,اعجبتني الفكرة الصور بالكلمات العربية سيساعدني لفهم كلمات لم افهمها من قبل ,اتمنى لك كل التوفيق واشكرك على الموضوع



صاحبة فضل على المنتدى قبلا ... وجزاك الله خيرا ...


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (3 ديسمبر 2012)

*قاعدة الونش البرجى Tower Crane base 

**نذكر اولا انواع الاوناش عامة
الأنواع:- 
1- الأوناش الثابتة static stationary Fixed Cranes - 
ا2- لأوناش المتحركة Mobile Cranes 
3- الأوناش البرجية Cranes Tower -


الأوناش البرجية Tower Cranes :- 

من حيث الشكل T- Shape L- Shape 
ومن حيث طريقة تثبيت القاعدة.. هناك عدة انواع قد ذكرها المهندس رزق فى مشاركة سابقة ..
- اوزان التثبيت counter weight=Static Base System 
- التثبيت من خلال المرابط Anchor Fixing=J Bolt System
Rock Anchor System- 
**Tower Crane Imbedded- حيث يتم صب جزء من الونش في الخرسانة

**
وهنا نود بعض صور لهذا النوع :-

بدء اعمال الشبكة السفلية 






وضع قاعدة الونش قبل الشبكة العلوية 







صراحة معرفش الانابيب البيضاء لماذا ؟؟؟؟





w,vm []d]m >>>>*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (3 ديسمبر 2012)

*To get more closer






















*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (3 ديسمبر 2012)

*وبعد ذلك يتم الزيادة بقوائم الونش حتى الارتفاع المطلوب 
واى اجزاء اخرى يتم رفعها بونش اخر ..
فى الصورة رفع ذراع العمل Woking Jib للونش .






وكذلك بالنسبة لبلوكات التوازن blance weght






ويجب التنويه ان هناك طريقة محددة لتثبيت الونش .. وهناك حالات تحميل مسموحة ...
والا سيتعرض الونش للانهيار ...








وسيكون حينها ما لا يحمد عقباه .. عافانا الله واياكم ...






هذا ووفق الله الجميع لكل خير ...*


----------



## eng_yemen (3 ديسمبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (5 ديسمبر 2012)

استكمالا للمشاركة السابقة ... Tower Crane Base

1- يلاحظ عند تركيب الونش يتم تركيب الراس اولا ثم ذراع العمل وذراع التوازن ...












2-يلاحظ عند تركيب الونش البدء من القاعدة 






ولكن عند ضغط العمل تركب الاذرع للمشاركة فى العمل ...


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (5 ديسمبر 2012)

*ملاحظة على ما ذكرناه قبلا بخصوص اوتار تحت اللبشة (الحصيرة ) Raft... المشاركة رقم 18







ذكرنا أنه يستخدم طوب اسمنتى بدلا من الطوب الاحمر ... لتحمل الرطوبة ...
وهذه صورة توضح استخدام طوب احمر فى برج يحمل 12 دورا ( وهذا مرفوض) ...







*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (6 ديسمبر 2012)

قد ذكرنا فى جزء التشطيبات Finishing
جزئية البؤج والأوتار الخاصة باعمال اللياسة (القصارة Plaster






وهنا نذكر جزئية خاصة بأعمال الواجهات( الكسوات) للمبانى والابراج Facing
(ومعلومة سمعتها من أحد الاصدقاء بأن لها معمرية أكثر من الواجهات الاخرى حتى الواجهة الاقوى الجرانيت 
لذا فهو ذو جدوى قوية ...
** الحوائط الستائرية
1- الزجاج Curtain wall
2- الألمنيوم Cladding (الكلادنيج) 

أمثلة :-

*SUDAN LANDMARK TOWER(حائط ستائرى من الزجاج فى السودان)*







أحد الابراج فى مدينة دبى (_aluminium-mesh claddin)





_
ليس عندى خبرة بهذه الجزئية لكن نردف جزئيات بسيطة وربما نضيف صورا أكثر تفصيلا فى المستقبل ...

** خامات الواجهات :-






المتطلبات المطلوبة فى أى نوع :-


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (6 ديسمبر 2012)

*والصور التى ندرجها هنا لصور قبل تركيب الحوائط الستائرية من الالمنيوم Cladding
(أحب أن أنوه أن هناك طرق مختلفة تختلف حسب الشركة المصنعة )

أولا :-يدهن المبنى بدهان برايمىر خلف الحائط بدهان طارد للحشرات






يتم تركيب البراكيت Brakets فى جدران المبانى






يتم تركيب التيوبات Tubes الى تركب عليها ألوح Cladding






واذا صادفت صورا أكثر تفصيلا نذكرها ان شاء الله ...

*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (6 ديسمبر 2012)

*ننتقل لجزئية أخرى بدلا من التنفيذ (ونعود اليها لاحقا ان شاء الله)
جزء الترميم والتدعيم (فى موضوع شديد الحساسية للمبنى وسكان المبنى وصاحب المبنى والمهندس المشرف على عملية الفحص أو التنفيذ ) ..
وسنذكر ان شاء الله جزئية بسيطة ( عمل القميص الخرسانى للأعمدة )

ولكن لا بد من ذكر مقدمة بسيطة ليتضح اين نحن فى بحر الترميم ..






1**- أولا مصطلحين لا بد من التفريق بينهما ... (الترميم و الاصلاح التأهيل والتقوية ) ...





**الترميم: -((Restoration... أو (إعادة تأهيل..(Rehabilitation
**الهدف منه:-
1- استعادة أو زيادة العنصر الانشائى للمقاومة التصميمية للأحمال
2- استعادة أو زيادة العنصر الانشائى في منع التشكلات والترخيمات المعيبة مع ضمان التحمل مع الوقت
3- حماية النشا من التداعيات التي تؤثر بمؤثرات سلبية
مثال :- 1- حدوث شروخ في المبنى
2- حدوث صدا في حديد التسليح
3- تآكل في الخرسانة
3أضرار ناجمة عن الزلازل

الإصلاح:-(ٌRepair)
1- - استعادة أو زيادة العنصر الانشائى في منع التشكلات والترخيمات المعيبة لضمان المتانة مع الزمن
2- عدم استيفاء العنصر الانشائى متطلبات الأمان وحسن الخدمة والمتانة
مثال:-
*

*حدوث ترخيم في البلاطة الخرسانية
*
*3 - التأهيل (**retro fitting)

**التعريف ( إكساب العنصر الانشائى خصائص لا يتصف بها....)
مثال :-1- تصميم مبنى على كود قديم ... استجدت قيم التصميم هذه في الكود الجديد... 
(مثلا فيما يخص أحمال الرياح والزلازل)
2- تغيير متطلبات التصميم (طلب المالك بعض التغييرات,غير آمنة على المنشأ القائم)

4**- التقوية (**(strengthing 
**
الغرض:-1- رفع(زيادة ) مقاومة العنصر الانشائى للأحمال
2- تحسين طبيعة الانهيار
3- زيادة الجساءة
الأمثلة:-
1-الرغبة في زيادة كفاءة العناصر الإنشائية(حالة زيادة الأحمال أو تغيير وظيفة المبنى(من سكنى إلى تجارى)
2-اكتشاف أخطاء في التصميم بعد تمام التنفيذ
3- اكتشاف أخطاء في التنفيذ (مثل زيادة نسبة(م/س)مما يجعل المقاومة تقل للنصف)
4-اكتشاف أن الأحمال العرضية لم تؤخذ في الاعتبار
5- وجود ضرر بسبب الحريق أو الزلازل
6- تعديل في النظام الانشائى(مثل إزالة عمود من منتصف باكية للحاجة لمساحة واسعة.... أو عمل فتحة في السقف)
*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (6 ديسمبر 2012)

*1- تقوية الاعمدة باضافة قميص الأعمدة الخرسانية Strenghing columns with reinforced concrete jacketing**

أ- تقوية الاعمده :- **
يتم تقوية الاعمده لاحد الاسباب التاليه **-:
1-** زيادة حمل العامود و ذلك لسببين**:**
ا- زيادة عدد الأدوار **Increasing Loads**
ب- الخطأ في التصميم **Design Errors
- 2 **أخطاء في التنفيذ **Bad Excution
3- **وجود ميل بالاعمده اكثر من المسموح به في المواصفات الفنيه**
4-**هبوط الاساسات **Foundation settlement
5- **تأكل حديد التسليح بنسب عاليه** Steel Corrision
**والتقوي**ة** تتطلب منا عمل قميص خرساني **أو** حديدي **أما** الترميم فهناك معالجات **>>

**تعريف القميص :- 

**يعتبر القميص الخرسانى من أنجح الطرق لزيادة القطاع الخرسانى سواء هذا المنشأ عامود أو حائط خرسانى أو كمرات أو قواعد والقمصان الخرسانية المسلحة للأعمدة من أشهر وأكفأ أنواع القمصان حيث تزيد القطاع الخرسانى المسلح 
وبالتالى زيادة قدرة هذا العمود على تحمل الأحمال الواقعة عليه أو الأحمال المستجدة **

Encasement or enlargement of the column cross section

أولى الخطوات :-
**عملية الصلب Jacking
**صلب الكمرات التى يحملها العمود والادوار التى تعلوه ..
وهنا أيضا ملاحظة يجب ذكرها ...

طبعا بعد القميص سيوجد جزء جديد للعمود وموجود لدينا جزء قديم من العمود ... ولنضمن أن يتحمل الجزء الجديد من العمود يجب رفع الحمل عن العمود كما قلنا بصلب الكمرات (وكان عملية الصلب تحمل الحمل مؤقتا) 

وطبعا لا تحمل الدعامة بكافة قدرتها تحسبا لاحمال اضافية...
وعملية الصلب هذه مهمة جدا سواء عن تقوية عمود أو كمرة أو حتى سقف ... 






واذا لم تتم عملية الصلب بطريقة مناسبة ربما تحدث مشكلة ..









*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (7 ديسمبر 2012)

ثانى الخطوات بعد عملية الصلب :- (الزنبرة )

*يتم زنبرة سطح العمود حيث يتم إزالة الغطاء الخرسانى لهذا العامود يدوياً لمنع اهتزازات بالعامود باستخدام الاجنه والشاكوش) وبطريقه لا تؤثر علي سلامة العامود ويتم تنظيف السطح الخرسانى جيداً . ..
*



*



*
*
وممكن اسخدام الشنيور (الدريل) ولكن برفق ...
*
*




*
*وأى آلات اهتزازية تمنع لعدم التاثير على العمود ...
الهلتى Hilti*
*












*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (7 ديسمبر 2012)

*الخطوة الثالثة :- التنظيف باستخدام مدفع الرمل:-

**4- يتم تنظيف حديد التسليح بفرشاة سلك أو بجهاز Sandblast الذي يعتمد على قذف الرمال لإزالة الصدأ والأجزاء الضعيفة فى الخرسانة ثم يتم دهانه بالأيبوكسى .












وهذا فيديو يوضح ازلة الدهانات عن جزء من الارضية باستخدام مدفع الرمل 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vfV7uuaTuno

ويتم بعد التنظيف الدهان بمادة ايبوكسية مانعة للصدأ مثل كيما بوكسى 131 أو ما يماثلها ..
وهذه صورة من بروشور احدى الشركات المصنعة ...




*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (7 ديسمبر 2012)

*الخطوة الرابعة :- تزريع أشاير لتربيط الكانات (الحديد الأفقى)
installing dowels for fastening stirrups 

4- **يتم عمل فتحتين أو أكثر بطول العامود كل مسافة من (50 –75 سم) على أن تكون الفتحة بقطر مناسب( قطر الاشارة +2مم) ويتم تنظيفها جيداً ثم تزرع أشاير حديد بالمونة الأيبوكسية أو بمونة الجراوت وهذه الأشاير لتربيط الكانات بها .**






وبعد ذلك تملأ الثقوب بمادة كيما بوكسى 165 (أو ما يماثلها) 
وهذه جزئية من بروشور الشركة 









*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (8 ديسمبر 2012)

الخطوة الخامسة :- تزريع أشاير لتربيط الحديد الراسي (الحديد من أعلى ومن أسفل )
installing dowels for fastening Lower And Upper main Steel


يتم عمل فتحات بالقاعدة الخرسانية أو الميدات وذلك لزرع الأشاير الرأسية ويتم تكسير هذه الفتحات بحرص ثم تنظف جيداً ثم تملئ بالمونة الأيبوكسية ثم تزرع الأشاير الرأسية . 













2- يتم عمل فتحات علوية بالكمرات مقابله للفتحات التى عملها سابقاً ثم تملئ بالمونة ويتم استكمال الأشاير الرأسية بتثبيتها فى الفتحات العلوية والسفلية . 













*وبعد ذلك تملأ الثقوب بمادة كيما بوكسى 165 (أو ما يماثلها) (كما أسلفنا)
وهذه جزئية من بروشور الشركة 
*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (8 ديسمبر 2012)

* الخطوة السادسة :- دهان السطح بمادة ايبوكسية Coating the syrface with Epoxy*

*يتم دهان سطح العمود بمادة كيما يوكسى 104 (أو ما يماثلها) لربط الخرسانة الجديدة ...ويراعى صب خر سانة العمود قبل جفاف هذه المادة للاستتفادة منها ..* 
*



*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (8 ديسمبر 2012)

*الخطوة السابعة : صب خرسانة القميص Pouring New Conceret

*

*يتم تجهيز مونة صب الخرسانة حسب طريقة الصب على أن يتم عمل خلطة تصميمية لذلك ويتم توفير زلط فولى مع إضافة مواد زيادة سيولة الخرسانة وزيادة الإجهادات وطرق الصب هى :- *
*
صب خرسانة القميص ( تتكون الخرسانة من 400كجم اسمنت مقاوم للاملاح و الكبريتات + 8, زلط فينو (رفيع) + 4, رمل حرش + مادة لتحسين التشغيل وزيادة مقاومة وعدم انكماش الخرسانة (أو حسب تصميم الخلطة)

**** مادة تحسين التشغيل والسيولة مثل مادة ادكريت BVs أو ما يماثلها >>
**




طرق صب الخرسانة هى :- 
و
( أ ) باستخدام مدفع الخرسانة . 
(ب) باستخدام الفرم الخشبية أو الحديدية بنظام الحطات . 
(جـ) يتم تقفيل العامود بالكامل ويتم عمل فتحات من أعلى ويتم الصب منها . 

*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (8 ديسمبر 2012)

1- وطرق الصب هى :- 
( أ ) باستخدام مدفع الخرسانة . 
(ب) باستخدام الفرم الخشبية أو الحديدية بنظام الحطات . 
(جـ) يتم تقفيل العامود بالكامل ويتم عمل فتحات من أعلى ويتم الصب منها . 


وهنا نذكر الطريقة التالية وعلها الأكثر استخداما ..
يتم تقفيل العمود بعد إتمام عملية التسليح ...
وترك 50 سم تحت الكمرة لإمكانية صب جزء من العمود ...






صب الجزء الذى تم تقفيله واضافة المواد المطلوبة للخلطة ...






وبعد ذلك يتم تقفيل العمود من أعلى وصب الخرسانة المتبقية من فتحة فى السقف ويستكمل صب العمود للنهاية ...






وبهذا نكون قد انتهينا من صب القميص كاملا ...






هذا ووفق الله الجميع لكل خير ...


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (8 ديسمبر 2012)

*ونذكر الخطوات اجمالية فى صورة واحدة:-








وبالانجليزية :-




*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (15 ديسمبر 2012)

*بالنسبة لموضوع العزل قد ذكرنا قبلا العزل المائى (اللفائف البيتومينية )الأنسومات))
وهنا نذكر نوع خر من أنواع العزل
**العزل الحرارى thermal insulation
**أنواع المواد العازلة:-

1- المواد العازلة السائبة
**2- المواد العازلة الجاسئة (البوليسترين الممدد**)
3- المواد العازلة شبه الجاسئة (الصوف الصخر نذكره لاحقا ان شاء الله) 
4- المواد العازلة الرغوية

ولكن نذكر اهمية العزل الحرار أولا :






البوليسترين( المشكل بالقولبة) Polystyrene Expanded or Molded 

استخداماته:-





الخصائص الت تحدد النوع المناسب للاستخدام:-







عزل أحد الاسطح الابراج :-




*


----------



## Hind Aldoory (15 ديسمبر 2012)

شكرا جزيلا على هذه المعلومات القيمة والمفيدة


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (17 ديسمبر 2012)

*فى جزء خاص بالمعدات ..

**فى أعمال الردم فى المناطق الضيقة فى الأدوار الارضية (خصوصا فى العمارات السكنية )

غالبا ما يستخدم اللودر (الشيول) لأعمال الردم ....






وفى بعض الأحيان يستخدم البوبكات خصوصا اذا كانت المسافة بين الاعمدة صغيرة ولا تسمح للمناورة للودر(الشيول)
حيث يخشى اذا استخدم اللودر أن يكسر أحد الأعمدة ...(وهذا ما لا يحمد عقباه حينئذ)






والملاحظ فى الصورتين قبل المعدة اتمام أعمال العزل للقواعد وجزء المبانى (قصية الردم)*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (17 ديسمبر 2012)

*الصورة دى بس للابتسامة فقط ..
الكراكة(البوكلين) دا عايز سيارة تنقل العجل ...




*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (18 ديسمبر 2012)

*نعود مرة اخرى لجزء من أعمال المبانى:- استخدام الطوب الخفافى
**
وهذه المرة فى مواصفات البناء بالطوب نفسه ...**
يتم البناء بنوع الطوب المحدد فى المواصفات ...**
وفى مصر يكون غالبا البناء بالطوب الأحمر ويتم استخدام بلوكات الطوب الخفيف لتخفيف الوزن الكل عل السقف ..**
فى اماكن تثبيت الابواب والشبابيك يكون الطوب احمر**
فى المدماك الاول والاخير ...**
يتم عمل 3مداميك طوب خفاف والمدماك التال طوب احمر لمزيد من الجساءة للحائط ( اشتراط كنت قد رايته ف الكود ) وان شاء الله احاول البحث عنه ..**











وهذه صورة لأعمال البناء بالطوب ف مدينة سيت لايت ..**
فى اماكن تثبيت الابواب والشبابيك يكون الطوب احمر**
فى المدماك الاول والاخير( وربما يزيد العدد) ...**
ولكن لا توجد المواصفة الخاصة ب عمل 3مداميك خفافى و1 أحمر)**





*


----------



## اقليدس العرب (18 ديسمبر 2012)

الى امام بارك الله بك وزادك من علمه


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (18 ديسمبر 2012)

*ملاحظة بخصوص تركيب حديد التسليح ..
**يراعى عند عمل شبكة حديد التسليح سواء فى اللبشة أو الفلات سلاب ...
أن تكون الوصلات تبادلية وليست فى مكان واحد .... حتى لا يكون مكان هذه الوصلات ضعيف ...

وصلات على خط واحد ..






واقول قدر الامكان لانك محدود أيضا بأماكن تبتعد عنها للوصلة .. ومراعاة لتهدير الحديد أيضا 

وصلات تبادلية ..








*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (20 ديسمبر 2012)

*بالنسبة لجزء العزل (ذكرنا العزل المائى بالانسومات والعزل الحرارى بالبوليسترين الممد)
وهنا ندرج صور **لعزل القواعد بالبيومين السائل (على الساخن وعلى البارد)
**
الاختلاف كما ترى فى الصور هل يتم **العزل مكان مبانى الطوب أو لا ؟؟؟؟

**وكما ترى فى اول صورة عزل لجوانب القواعد المسلحة وسطحها الا مكان العمود **لتماسك الخرسانة الجديدة 
**وعزل جوانب الميد (السملات ground beam) ومكان المبانى أيضا ...






وفى الصورة التالية نفس العزل ولكن لا يوجد عزل فى مكان المبانى (عزل على البارد)












حسب مواصفات المشروع
*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (20 ديسمبر 2012)

*وبعد عمل صب رقبة العمود يم عزل هذا الجزء ما دام تحت الارضية ...









*


----------



## m_sweedy (20 ديسمبر 2012)

الف شكر على المجهود الطيب والمعلومات المفيدة

ولى طلب لو امكن

عايز صور للقواعد المسلحة مع السملات بحالاتها المختلفة وايه سبب اختيار كل حالة 

يعنى فيه قواعد بتتنفذ من غير سملات ويتعمل رقاب اعمدة ويتردم لمنسوب اعلى وبعدين يتعمل سملات وفيه سملات بتتعمل فى منسوب القواعد زى اللى موجودة فى مشاركة العزل

والف شكر للمتابعة


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (20 ديسمبر 2012)

m_sweedy قال:


> الف شكر على المجهود الطيب والمعلومات المفيدة
> 
> ولى طلب لو امكن
> 
> ...


 >>>

*والله بشمهندس محمد حدود معلوماتى :-
السملات - الميد - Groung beam- tie Beam
فى منسوب القواعد لتربيط القواعد فيما بينها وتحمل الهبوط تحت احدى القواعد (وهذا ما يتم التصميم عليه) ...
أعلى المنسوب .. تقليل تاثير الانبعاج Bucking على العمود(اذا كان الطول كبير ) .. وبما أن من وظيفتها ايضا حمل الحوائط الارضى ممكن تخفيف الوزن ...
وبالنسبة للصور .. فى نفس المنسوب موجودة ومعروفة . وفى أعلى المنسوب كنت قد {ايتها مرة فى احدى المدارس ... وان شاء الله احاول البحث عن صورة ..













وان شاء الله نحصل على الصورة فى منسوب اعلى القواعد...



*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (20 ديسمبر 2012)

*فى أعمال السباكة **Plumbing Works**
نذكر أحد أنظمة الصرف الاكثر شيوعا فى المبانى :- (**عمود العمود وعمود الصرف**)**
** عمود العمل **المراحيض والمباول يصل الى غرف التفتيش (4-5 بوصة)**
** عمود الصرف** الاحواض وسيفونات والبانيوهات .. الى الجاليتراب (3-5بوصة)**









التهوية لكل منهما :-**







ونحاول ان شاء الله ادراج صورة واقعية ..
وملاحظة يجب الانتباه الى خطوات أعمال السباكة والخطيط لها ...
فى مصر .. يم البناء ثم نقوم بأعمال السباكة ..
وفى بعض دول الخليج .. يتم عمل بعض التمديدات الصحية خلال القواعد ...






لذا وجب التنويه ...*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (20 ديسمبر 2012)

المهندس الصامت قال:


> >>>
> 
> *والله بشمهندس محمد حدود معلوماتى :-
> السملات - الميد - Groung beam- tie Beam
> ...



*الحمد لله بشمهندس محمد وصلنا لصورة والفائدة كما ذكرت لك وسأسأل احد الزملاء ان شاء الله لربما يكون هناك اضافة *.


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (20 ديسمبر 2012)

*استكمالا لأعمال المبانى :-
(مدماك الأد - السواعى)
**من الملاحظات المهم جدا عند البدء فى اعمال المبانى أو عند استلامها ..(مدماك الاد**First Course )**
أول مدماك يتم عمله للبدء فى اعمال المبانى وتحديد ابعاد الغرف واماكنها ...**
ويتم فرشة طبقة مونة اسمنتية اسفله ....**
ولا بد من وجود المهندس المشرف طبعا لتحديد ابعاد الغرف من الرسومات ...**






لضمان الراسية لحائط المبانى ..**
يتم عمل ما يسمى بلغة السوق (السواعى )**
وهى مجرد خيط يعمله البنا لضبط الراسية ايقفل الحائط على الوش الكمرة (خصوصا فى الواجهة)**






*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (20 ديسمبر 2012)

*استكمالا للمشاركة الخاصة بالاوتار تحت اللبشة (الحصيرة) والمشاركة الخاصة بتكسير طول رباط من الخوزايق لربطها مع اللبشة ...
**يتم عمل هذه الاوتار حتى عندما تكون هناك خوازيق 
لان رايت برج 12 دور والحداد كان بيفرش 3اسياخ فى الخوازيق ويفرش فوقهم ...
بس طبعا الاسياخ التى فى المنتصف تهبط(تلب) والاسياخ عاملة الوتر الغطاء الخرسانى تحتهم يكون ضغير ...

والافضل كما قلنا يتم عمل الاوتار هنا أيضا ....

يتم تكسير طول الرباط اولا:-






بعد ذلك تسكمل الاعمال :-






*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (20 ديسمبر 2012)

*وهذه احدى طرق فرش الشبكة السفلية للحديد ...

وكما ترى قطع بسكويت وفوقها وتر واحد يحمل اسياخ الفرش .. ولكنها طريق (كما يقال بالمصرى تلزيق) بس الدنيا ماشية واللبشة كويسة ..

وكما قلنا الوتر أفضل وأحسن واضمن ...





*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (21 ديسمبر 2012)

*خلينا نسال سؤال تحفيزى ها المرة ...
بالنسبة للكمرات الخرسانية ...
اذا زاد الارتفاع عن 60 سم يتم عمل اسياخ انكماش (برندات) كما هو معروف ...
السؤال :- **هل من الممكن وجود هذه الاسياخ لكمرة اقل مثلا 50سم ؟؟؟؟*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (22 ديسمبر 2012)

المهندس الصامت قال:


> *خلينا نسال سؤال تحفيزى ها المرة ...
> بالنسبة للكمرات الخرسانية ...
> اذا زاد الارتفاع عن 60 سم يتم عمل اسياخ انكماش (برندات) كما هو معروف ...
> السؤال :- **هل من الممكن وجود هذه الاسياخ لكمرة اقل مثلا 50سم ؟؟؟؟*



*نعم من الممكن وجود هذه الاسياخ فى كمرات أقل من 60 سم ...
ولكن هذه الاسياخ تكون فائدتها هنا (**أسياخ طولية لمقاومة عزم الالتواء**) 
وخصوصا فى الكمرات الدائرية Ring(Circular) Beamأو الميدة الدائرية ..
كما هو موضح بالصور التالية:

كمرة دائرية







ميدة(سملة) دائرية (وكوب شاى علشان تظبيط المزاج)






التلسيح لكمرة دائرية







*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (22 ديسمبر 2012)

المهندس الصامت قال:


> *نعود مرة اخرى لجزء من أعمال المبانى:- استخدام الطوب الخفافى
> **
> وهذه المرة فى مواصفات البناء بالطوب نفسه ...**
> يتم البناء بنوع الطوب المحدد فى المواصفات ...**
> ...


>>

*استكمالا للمشاركة 130 \
بخصوص الملاحظة الخاصة باستخدام الطوب الخفافى .. **لتخفيف الوزن
**كما فى الصورة التالية استخدامه فى البلوكونة( رغم انى لا اعرف لم اصلا قام المالك بعمل هذه البلوكونة..)

*


----------



## عبدالقادر عثمان (22 ديسمبر 2012)

10xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (23 ديسمبر 2012)

*بالنسبة لاختبارات الخرسانة فى الموقع :
ذكرنا اختبار المكعبات( المقاومة المميزة)
**وهنا نذكر اختبار الهبوط Slump test
**اختبار يقيس قابلية الخرسانة للتشغيل ومدى السيولة لها ..
طبعا المقاول عايز الخرسانة سائلة للسهولة والاستشارى عايز الخرسانة متماسكة أكثر ما يكون ...

طبعا الاختبار معروف تركيب القمع لاختبار الهبوط على ارضية صلبة ورفع القمع وقياس قيمة الهبوط ..

وكما ترى هذه الصبة لأعمال الخرسانة العادية ورغم ذلك يطلب المهندس اختبار الهبوط (دا الشغل المطلوب بس الدنيا بتعدى وماشية )






وهذه احدود قيم الهبوط طبقا للكود المصرى ... (تقريبا 10 سم كويسة) ..






*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (23 ديسمبر 2012)

*استكمالا للملاحظات الخاصة باللبشة وحديد التسليح لها ...
**بالنسبة للاشاير ... ما يراعى فيها ..

**** الطول (وصلة ضغط طبعا) ويكون هذا الطول من ظهر اللبشة ...
** فى احيان فى المشاريع الكبيرة يتم تفطية هذه الاشاير بشمع بلاستيك لحمايتها من خرسانة الارضية - قليل جدا ما تراه- 







** ويراعى وجود 2كانة 1(على ظهر اللبشة و1 فى آخر الاشاير ) لمنع حركتها اثناء الصب







** وبالنسبة للكانات ايضا يتم تكثيف هذه الكانات خلال اللبشة للعمود او الحائط .
طبعا لما ترى الصورة تقول صعبة على الحداد .. لكنه يستطيع تركيبها (التزريق بلغة السوق) وبسهولة 
يعنى لو حداد قالك حتى بعد تركيب الحديد العلوى للبشة والاشاير مش هاعرف بشمهندس .. لا يقدر..
والافضل طبعا انك تقول عليها من البداية ...






ودا غالبا اللى هيكلمك فيه الاستشارى عن الاستلام ..
هذا ووفق الله الجميع لكل خير ...*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (23 ديسمبر 2012)

*استكمالا للمشاركة 137 الخاصة بعمود الصرف وعمود العمل ..
وقلنا يركب فى نهاية عمود الصرف **سيفون المبنى GullyTrap** ومنه الى غرف التفتيش ...

ا**لتعريف والفائدة:







وهذا المواصفات الخاصة بالجاليتراب فى احدى المشاريع ..




*


----------



## engmze (23 ديسمبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا يابشمهندس على الموضوع القيم ووفقك الله 
والى الامام دائما


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (23 ديسمبر 2012)

engmze قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا يابشمهندس على الموضوع القيم ووفقك الله
> والى الامام دائما



*ولك مثله بشمهندس محمد .. بس موضوع محطة المقطم مش هيكمل الا بالفيديو للجزء الخامس (ملف الوورد مش كفاية )

ومنتظرينك فى موضوعات اخرى ان شاء الله ... وربنا يوفقك 

*


----------



## ash hag (23 ديسمبر 2012)

صور رائعة . جزاك الله كل الخير


----------



## ali sheva (25 ديسمبر 2012)

ربنا يجازيك خير والله يا هندسة


----------



## الاسلامى (26 ديسمبر 2012)

موضوع شيق وجزاكم الله خيرا عليه 
بس ليه رجاء لو ممكن تمدنا بخطوات تسليح قاعدة ال tower crane


----------



## محمد سنبله (27 ديسمبر 2012)

ياريت بعد اذنك ممكن تطبيق السلم محتاجه ضروري عايز اعرف ازاي احسب عرض القلبه يعني لو خرسانه 120سم خشب تكون كام بس تكون يدوي ون غير الكاد اصل النجاربيطره منها عرض الدرجه يعني تكون لو الدرجه 30سم تكون القلبه 90سم ولما احسبها علي الكاد تتطلع حوالي 75 سم ارجو الرد


----------



## hawkar1 (27 ديسمبر 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا​


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (27 ديسمبر 2012)

الاسلامى قال:


> موضوع شيق وجزاكم الله خيرا عليه
> بس ليه رجاء لو ممكن تمدنا بخطوات تسليح قاعدة ال tower crane



*لم انفذ مثل هذه القاعدة قبلا..
لكن كما يتبين من الصور فالتسليح تسليح لبشة (حصيرة) raft >
الشبكة السفلية (فرش وغطاء) - الكراسى - طول التماسك من الونش - الشبكة العلوية(فرش وغطاء) وقد أدرجت صور فيما بعد توضح هذا ..
(المهم هنا طبعا كما قلت تصميم هذه القاعدة طبقا للاحمال التى يتحملها الونش ...

*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (27 ديسمبر 2012)

محمد سنبله قال:


> ياريت بعد اذنك ممكن تطبيق السلم محتاجه ضروري عايز اعرف ازاي احسب عرض القلبه يعني لو خرسانه 120سم خشب تكون كام بس تكون يدوي ون غير الكاد اصل النجاربيطره منها عرض الدرجه يعني تكون لو الدرجه 30سم تكون القلبه 90سم ولما احسبها علي الكاد تتطلع حوالي 75 سم ارجو الرد



*السؤال مش واضح شوية ...
بتسال عن القلبة ولا الصدفة(البسطة)...؟؟؟
عرض القلبة ايه علاقته بالنايمة (30سم) ...*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (27 ديسمبر 2012)

استكمالا لاعمال التشطيبات(التكسيات)
اعمال تكسية (تجليد) الرخام :-
السؤال ممكن يُسئل فيه احد الخريجين الجدد فى المقابلات ..
ما الفرق بين الرخام والسيراميك :الرخام (بلاط طبيعى ) السيراميك (بلاط صناعى) ودا باختصار بالاضافة للخصائص المميزة لكل نوع ابرزها مقاومة عوامل التآكل والتعرية.....
وهنا نذكر البلاط البيعى الرخام والجرانيت ولكن ما الفرق بينهما ...





** المقارنة بين الرخام والجرانيت






وفى المشاركة القادمة ان شاء الله نذكر طرق تركيب الرخام 
(اللصق بالجبس - والصق بالمواد الكيمائية والسقية بالمونة - الطريقة الميكانيكية )


----------



## محمد سنبله (27 ديسمبر 2012)

الفكره في معرفه عرض نجاره البسطه لان النجار يقوم بطرح مقدار نايمه يعني لو عرض البسطه خرسانه 120 والنايمه 30 يكون عرض القلبه 90 سم (سابق ولاحق)ولكن لما احسبها علي الكاد تتطلع اقل من كده حوالي 70 سم وسمعت كمان انها في بعض حالات تكون اكبر من الخرسانه يعني 120 خرسانه تكون150سم كما بالصوره ارجو التوضيح


----------



## Hind Aldoory (27 ديسمبر 2012)

شكراااااااااااااااااا جزييييييييييييييلا على هذه الصور والمعلومات الرائعة


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (28 ديسمبر 2012)

محمد سنبله قال:


> الفكره في معرفه عرض نجاره البسطه لان النجار يقوم بطرح مقدار نايمه يعني لو عرض البسطه خرسانه 120 والنايمه 30 يكون عرض القلبه 90 سم (سابق ولاحق)ولكن لما احسبها علي الكاد تتطلع اقل من كده حوالي 70 سم وسمعت كمان انها في بعض حالات تكون اكبر من الخرسانه يعني 120 خرسانه تكون150سم كما بالصوره ارجو التوضيح
> مشاهدة المرفق 86586



*شوف الرابط بشمهندس ...

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t278150-21.html

شرح بسيط للمهندس السيد الشيخ .. وتجد فيه غايتك ان شاء الله .. وطبقا للكلام المفروض تبقى 90 سم .. 
ممكن الكاد فيه حادة مش مضبوطة ... المهم الننفيذ على الواقع .. راجع مرة اخرى ... بانتظار ردك ..
*


----------



## محمد سنبله (28 ديسمبر 2012)

نفس الكلام اللي بقوله متوافق مع كلام المهندس الاستشاري حسن قنديل صاحب دوره التنفيذ المشهوره التي تقام في الاسكندريه وسارفق الملف


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (28 ديسمبر 2012)

محمد سنبله قال:


> نفس الكلام اللي بقوله متوافق مع كلام المهندس الاستشاري حسن قنديل صاحب دوره التنفيذ المشهوره التي تقام في الاسكندريه وسارفق الملف


 >>

*هى دى الصورة بشمهندس محمد ..







لم نختلف هى هى .. ضيف عرض العمود على 70سم ... وما هو وضحته بالدائرة البرتقالية ..




*


----------



## محمد سنبله (28 ديسمبر 2012)

انا معك في الكلام ده وهو نفسه م /حسن في مشاركه علي منتدي البناء تقريبا قال هي بتتغير لدرجه اللي هي ممكن تتطلع ساعات اكبر من البسطه وانا برده الاستشري قال اللي هي بتكون اقل حوالي 7سم وحضرتك ممكن تتاكد من الكلام ده عن طريق رسم السلم باالكاد وهتلاقي فرق


----------



## محمد سنبله (29 ديسمبر 2012)

سؤال اخر اصل انا لسه خريج جديد في التنفيذ(هسال اسئله كتير ارجوك تستحمليانا اسف اصل انا كنت اول ما اتخرجت اشتغلت تصميم لسه بقالي اسبوعين في التنفيذ والدنيا ملخبطه) 
1-لو بنصب بخلاطه طبليه العمال بتفرش باكيه وبعدين تروح تفرش ياكيه تانيه ايه السبب؟؟؟طب يرجع للباكيه الي فرشها الاول بعد وقت كام (45د) صح ؟؟؟
2-طب بالنسبه العمال بيروحوا يتغدوا (ياكلوا)ويسيبوا الصبه هل يوجد احتياطات لذلك مده معينه للاكل وطرف رباط في الخرسانه؟؟؟
3-اخر سوال العمال وهم بيصبوا الدنيا بتكون بايظه (معجنه)الحديد الرباط بتاعه بيتقطع والبرويطه ماشيه علي الخرسانه ممكن اسكتش يوضح شكل كراسي الحديد في باكيه علشان حديد الشبكه العلويه ميحصلش له جاجه طول فتره الصب ؟؟وشكل كروكي لحركه البرويطه الصح والسقاله الخشب والاحتيطات (خط سير البرويطه)


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (29 ديسمبر 2012)

محمد سنبله قال:


> سؤال اخر اصل انا لسه خريج جديد في التنفيذ(هسال اسئله كتير ارجوك تستحمليانا اسف اصل انا كنت اول ما اتخرجت اشتغلت تصميم لسه بقالي اسبوعين في التنفيذ والدنيا ملخبطه)
> 1-لو بنصب بخلاطه طبليه العمال بتفرش باكيه وبعدين تروح تفرش ياكيه تانيه ايه السبب؟؟؟طب يرجع للباكيه الي فرشها الاول بعد وقت كام (45د) صح ؟؟؟
> 2-طب بالنسبه العمال بيروحوا يتغدوا (ياكلوا)ويسيبوا الصبه هل يوجد احتياطات لذلك مده معينه للاكل وطرف رباط في الخرسانه؟؟؟
> 3-اخر سوال العمال وهم بيصبوا الدنيا بتكون بايظه (معجنه)الحديد الرباط بتاعه بيتقطع والبرويطه ماشيه علي الخرسانه ممكن اسكتش يوضح شكل كراسي الحديد في باكيه علشان حديد
> الشبكه العلويه ميحصلش له جاجه طول فتره الصب ؟؟وشكل كروكي لحركه البرويطه الصح والسقاله الخشب والاحتيطات (خط سير البرويطه)



*راجع الرابط السابق المشاركة 135
تجد الاجابة ..
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t278150-14.html

وآسف اذا كنت بحولك لرابط آخر .. غاية ما فى الامر ان هناك الاجابة الكاملة للمهندس اسامة نوارة ...*
*وربنا يوفقك بشمهندس محمد ..*


----------



## saberelsayed21 (29 ديسمبر 2012)

*جزاكم الله خيرا*

جهد كبير مبذول ......جزاك الله خيرا 
اتمني من حضرتك يا بش مهندس انت تنمي فكرة هذا الموضوع 
اولا ترتب موضوعاته وتجعله في شكل بوربوينت 
ثانيا تجعلها اسطوانة مرفقه بالصور والفيديو تشرح بصوتك الملفات الصور وتستعين بفيدوهات جاهزه من ارض الواقع 
الموضوع جيد 
انا قراته سطر سطر ولذلك اقترحت عليك ذلك


----------



## Mohamed Zakzouk (29 ديسمبر 2012)

شكرا لك


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (2 يناير 2013)

saberelsayed21 قال:


> جهد كبير مبذول ......جزاك الله خيرا
> اتمني من حضرتك يا بش مهندس انت تنمي فكرة هذا الموضوع
> اولا ترتب موضوعاته وتجعله في شكل بوربوينت
> ثانيا تجعلها اسطوانة مرفقه بالصور والفيديو تشرح بصوتك الملفات الصور وتستعين بفيدوهات جاهزه من ارض الواقع
> ...



وجزاك الله خيرا ..وان شاء الله اذا كان هناك متسع من الوقت يتم تلبية رغبتك ا..


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (2 يناير 2013)

المهندس الصامت قال:


> استكمالا لاعمال التشطيبات(التكسيات)
> اعمال تكسية (تجليد) الرخام :-
> وفى المشاركة القادمة ان شاء الله نذكر طرق تركيب الرخام
> (اللصق بالجبس - والصق بالمواد الكيمائية والسقية بالمونة - الطريقة الميكانيكية )



*1 اللصق بالجبس ..

**وفي هذه الطريقة يتم التركيب عن طريق تثبيت الحطات بعد وزنها وتربيعها بمونة الجبس حتي يتم ملئ الفراغ خلفها بمونة الاسمنت..

سقية المونة تضعها بعده التثبيت بيوم انتظارا لجفاف مونة الجبس ..
لذا يعاب علي هذه الطريقة البطء في معدلات التنفيذ حيث لا يتم الانتهاء من الحطة ( الصف الأفقي من الرخام) إلا بعد الانتهاء من ملو المونة خلف الرخام وهو ما يستلزم فترات تأخذ الكثير من الوقت ..







ويراعى قبل تثبيت ترابيع الرخام عمل شقوق بالصاروخ خلف الرخام للتماسك مع مونة السقية وقد يتم عمل ما يشبه الجنش البسيط بقطع من سللك النحاس 
المونة تبقى زيادة شوية لذا زود عدد شكاير (اكياس) الاسمنت فى المتر الواحد ..
ذكرنا من عيوب هذه الطريقة بطء معدل تركيب الترابيع ..
والعيب الثانى الشقوق خلف الرخام نممكن توص ل0,5سم فيضعف الرخام ..

وهذه صورة من المواصفات لاحدى المشاريع ..




*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (2 يناير 2013)

ممكن حد عنده اقتراح ايه فائدة هذه الكمرة المائلة ؟؟؟


----------



## بشير خالد العزاوي (2 يناير 2013)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله خيراً*وجعل ذلك في ميزان حسناتك *


----------



## بشير خالد العزاوي (2 يناير 2013)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله خيراً*وجعل ذلك في ميزان حسناتك *


----------



## محمد سنبله (2 يناير 2013)

ممكن يطلع عليه سلم


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (3 يناير 2013)

محمد سنبله قال:


> ممكن يطلع عليه سلم



*كنت بقول كده .. بس لو فى كمرة تشيل السلم تبقى مكسرة مع قلبة وصدفة السلم ...
كنت بقول ممكن تحمل حائط ..بس شايف المسافات بين الاعمدة بين المسافات صغيرة وتقدر تشيل ...
بس فى حاجة هنا .. ودا من الفتحات اللى قبل الكمرة ...

*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (3 يناير 2013)

*صورة مكملة بملاحظة الطوب الاسمنتى ..







** وفى الصورة التالية رى استخدام الطوب الاحمر لاوتار اللبشة ...
وتلاحظ وصلة الحديد كبيرة شوية (خليها وصلة شد 60 القطر لحديد 18 تقريبا 1,08م ) وفى الصورة اراها تقريبا 2م كده كويس بس كده خراب على المالك ...







** خوازيق سند الجار والكمرة الرابط للرؤوس والكابولى ..




*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (3 يناير 2013)

*
استكمالا للمشاركة السابقة فى اعمال اللصق بالجبس .
قبل البدء فى اعمال الرخام أو الجرانيت وقبل عمل أول مدماك ..
يتم وضع **ما يتم تحميل اول مدماك عليه **الى ان يتم تثبيته ..






**** الطريقة الثانية فى تركيب الرخام الطريقة الميكانيكية ..

**هنا يتم تركيب تكسيات الرخام أو الجرانيت عن طريق مواسير ذات خوابير . أو كانات معدنية ..
** فى الصورة التالية تركيب على شرائح المونيوم وييكرب مسامير بخوابير فى الرخام.. الشاسيه الالمنيوم طبعا عندما يزداد الارتفاع المراد تكسيته فيتحمل مزيد من الوزن ..






ولو الوزن خفيف شوية ممكن يركب الرخام فى الكانات مباشرة ..




*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (3 يناير 2013)

*3**- ** تركيب اعمال الرخام لدرجات السلم:-

**النايمة سمك 4سم لتحمل الوزن والقايمة2سم ..






مواصفة التركيب لاحد المشاريع ..






وبالنسبة للوزرة ممكن عملها مع درجات السلم .. 






او مائلة على زاوية 45






وان شاء الله لو فى صور أكثر تفصيلا نوردها لاحقا ...

*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (4 يناير 2013)

*استكمالا لاعمال السباكة Plumbing Works
**قد ذكرنا
1- عمود الصرف وعمود العمل Tow pipes system
2- سيفون المبنى الجاليتراب GullyTrap
وهنا نذكر **الجرجورى** ...
عبارة عن حوض مزود فى نهايته قطعة مسلوبة بها شبكة من الحديد الزهر لمنع مرور المواد الصلبة
وتكون تحت دروة السطح عند مستوى ارضية السطح لصرف مياه الامطار المجمعة






** تركيب الجرجورى :-






** مواصفة تركيب الجرجورى :-




*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (4 يناير 2013)

* فى اللوحة التنفيذية قد يتم الاشارة الى الجاليتراب - الجرجورى .. 
كما بالصورة التالية ..
وتلاحظ للجرجورى اشارة لخرسانة الميول والاوتار





*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (4 يناير 2013)

المهندس الصامت قال:


> *كنت بقول كده .. بس لو فى كمرة تشيل السلم تبقى مكسرة مع قلبة وصدفة السلم ...
> كنت بقول ممكن تحمل حائط ..بس شايف المسافات بين الاعمدة بين المسافات صغيرة وتقدر تشيل ...
> بس فى حاجة هنا .. ودا من الفتحات اللى قبل الكمرة ...
> 
> *



*بعد الاستفسار بشمهندس محمد ..
تبين أن هذا مبنى التشغيل والسيطر لمحطة كهرباء .. والكمرة المائلة تحمل ماكينة السيطرة طبقل للتصاميم ..







*


----------



## usama_usama2003 (4 يناير 2013)

موضوع رائع جدا جدا .. بارك الله فيك وجعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## محمد سنبله (4 يناير 2013)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته

شكرا علي هذه المعلومات القيمه لكن لي بعض الاستفسارات اتمني من حضرتك الاجابه
1- بالنسبه للغطاء الخرساني الاعمده بعد ما العامل يقطع البسكوت الي قطع صغيره يجيب سلك ربط طوله حوالي 10 سم ويضعه داخل البسكوته بس هل السلك في نهايته عدل مفيش فيه زاويه وطب هل السلك ده بيمسك في الخرسانه مش بيفك منها(يتخلع)خصوصا انه املس والعامل بيركبه في العمود وحركه جامده لحد ما يتم تقفيل العمود
2- في حاله اوتار الطوب خصوصا الاحمر ده مش ممكن يتاثر بالرطوبه ويحصل فيه مشكله وهو ليس من نوع الخرسانه وليه الوتر بكامل الطول مش مثلا كل مسافه قالب كانه بيحط بسكوت خرسانه ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟متي الجأ لعمل طوب 
3- انا عايز استفسر عن حاجه وهي كما بالرسم كنت اعمل سيخ وتر ثم يتم رص الفرش عمودي علي الوتر وبعد ذلك اضع الغطاء عمودي علي الفرش وتكون سهله انه يتم رفع الوتر علي البسكوته فالشبكه كلها تترفع السؤال هل اسيخ اخده ضمن العدد ام لا وما رايك في هذه الطريقه

تقبل تحياتي


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (5 يناير 2013)

محمد سنبله قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
> 
> شكرا علي هذه المعلومات القيمه لكن لي بعض الاستفسارات اتمني من حضرتك الاجابه
> 1- بالنسبه للغطاء الخرساني الاعمده بعد ما العامل يقطع البسكوت الي قطع صغيره يجيب سلك ربط طوله حوالي 10 سم ويضعه داخل البسكوته بس هل السلك في نهايته عدل مفيش فيه زاويه وطب هل السلك ده بيمسك في الخرسانه مش بيفك منها(يتخلع)خصوصا انه املس والعامل بيركبه في العمود وحركه جامده لحد ما يتم تقفيل العمود
> ...



1*- بالنسبة للبسكوت بعد ما العامل يقطع البسكوت ويضع العامل سلك الرباط فيه يمسك بعد كده ... ولو ضغط عليه اكثر من اللازم بيفصل طبعا ...لكنه بيتحمل و..ولو زعلان من البسكوت الخرسانة للأعمدة ممكن تستخدم البسكوت البلاستيك آخر نظافة وما فيش تكلفة والشغل صح ويعطيك غطاء خرسانة مضبوط ...

2- بالنسبة لوتر الطوب علقت وقلت أن هذا غير مقبول ويفضل الطوب الاسمنتى أو الخرسانة ..






وثانيا بطول اللبشة أفضل وأريح وليتحمل وزن اللبشة بالكامل لو الطوبة لوحدها ممكن تكسر لانك هتحمل عليها وتر وتغطى فوقها ..

3- بالنسبة للوتر 
الشبكة السفلية البسكوت لو قطع خرسانة كل 1م تقريبا وسهل جدا ترفع الشبكة اللى تحت (رفعها)و وتضع البسكوت ...
قطع البسكوت لو اللبشة ارتفاعها صغير 30 - 40 سم 
لكن تخيل لو 1م أو 1,2م لازم وتر بالكامل ليتحمل الوزن ..

الشبكة العلوية ... فى طريقتين :-
1 ترص الكراسى على خط واحد وتضع وتر أو اتنين حديد وحمل فوقه الفرش (المقاول عايز يحسب الوتر ضمن الغطا والاستشارى يقولك لا هو ده محطوط فى الغطا قوله لأ يقولك خلاص ما تحسبوش ) وممكن الاستشارى يحسبه .. ودى غالبا اللى بيتم 













2- ترص الكراسى كل 1م وضع الفرش مباشرة (وممكن تحاج أوتار برده




*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (5 يناير 2013)

*استكمالا لاعمال السباكة Plumbing Works
قد ذكرنا
1- عمود الصرف وعمود العمل Tow pipes system
2- سيفون المبنى الجاليتراب GullyTrap
3- الجرجورى
وهنا نذكر السيفون (s-P)

سيفون المراحيض Water Closets Trapes
سواء للمحاض الشرقى Squat Toilet (Closet أو المرحاض الافرنجى European Water Closets

*

*[FONT=AF_Najed]مب[/FONT]*​*[FONT=AF_Najed] مرحاض شرقى.[/FONT]*

*[FONT=AF_Najed]مف[/FONT]*​*[FONT=AF_Najed] مرحاض أفرنجى ذى صندوق طرد ( عالى / واطى ).[/FONT]*

*
يتم عمل عازل مائى يمنع الروائح سيفون وطريقتى السيفون اما على شكل s-p







** صورة أكثر توضيحا ..






** المواصفة




*


----------



## محمد سنبله (5 يناير 2013)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
اولا بارك الله فيك وذادك علما وبعد ارجو ان لا اكون ثقيل عليك 
1- في الرسمه الاولي المرفقه تقريبا عمق اللبشه كبير ولم يتم عمل اوتار طوب يوجد قطع صغيره سوداء ما هذا
2-بالنسبه للفلات السلاب هذا الكلام ينطبق عليها فكره الوتر في الشبكه العلويه ام توضع الكراسي بجوار بعضها وتداخل 10 سم بين كل كرسي ويكرر هذا الشكل ام له طريقه اخري ؟؟؟(في طريقه بتتعمل بتكون شكل رجل غراب كما في الاسكتش مارايك
**********اقتصاديا الاوتار افضل من الكراسي جنب بعضها ما تعليقك وما الافضل
ثانيا معالجه الخرسانه
1- متي يحدث تصلد للخرسانه
2-متي تبدا الاماهه Hydration
3-فعندما يكون معدل تبخر الماء من سطح الخرسانة أسرع من معدل الإدماء (نزوح الماء إلى سطح الخرسانة) يحدث الإنكماش اللدن؟؟؟؟
 ممكن توضيح 
4-زيادة مياه الخلط تسبب زيادة " معدل التبخر "لمياه الخلط من سطح وداخل الخرسانه؟؟؟؟ يعني لو ماء الخلط قل التبخر هيقل ام هل الشروخ التي تظهر بعد الصب سببها ارتفاع الحراه 
5-في المعالجه انا عايز احافظ علي كميه المياه الموجوده بالخلطه عن طريق اما اضافه الماء او منع تبخر الماء صح:
-لما الخيش اتحط زي ما في الصور وانا شايف انه خيش خفيف ما هي فائده الخيش؟؟؟؟ وما معدل بدل الخيش كل وقت كام
- في حاله الاسطح بحوط (بعمل داير حول السقف)بالرمل ويملي بالماء الماء بيفضل كام هل طول الليل والنهار ؟؟؟؟؟ وهل الخرسانه نتيجه المياه مش بيحصل فيها حاجه في الطبقه العليا خصوصا ان الماي فيها علي طول
- في ناس بتسيب شده الخشب بتاع الاعمده وتفكها بعد اسبوع وترشها وهي بها الخشب ايه المغزي من ذلك
انا اسف اني طولت علي حضرتك بس اه بنتناقش مع بعض
تقبل تحياتي


----------



## محمد سنبله (5 يناير 2013)

هل توافق يا بشمهندس علي ان يتم كل يوم مناقشه موضوع من المواضيع اللي حضرتك قدمتها في هذه الفكره معلومه في صوره 
لوحضرتك ليك راي تاني تفضل


----------



## محمد سنبله (5 يناير 2013)

_
*انا* اسف نسيت حاجه 
هو الوتر اللي في الشبكه السفليه حضرتك كنت ذكرت صوره وبها وتر سفلي وتحته قطع بسكوت السؤال هذا الوتر ليه لازمه مش هو كده كده البسكوت يتم وضعه اسفل الفرش ولا في مشكله نفرض مثلا انها لبشه __سمكها __صغير ومش حط وتر طوب هحط قطع بسكوت زي ما حضرتك ذكرت اعمل الوتر ولا
تقبل تحياتي
_


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (6 يناير 2013)

محمد سنبله قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
> اولا بارك الله فيك وذادك علما وبعد ارجو ان لا اكون ثقيل عليك
> 1- في الرسمه الاولي المرفقه تقريبا عمق اللبشه كبير ولم يتم عمل اوتار طوب يوجد قطع صغيره سوداء ما هذا
> 2-بالنسبه للفلات السلاب هذا الكلام ينطبق عليها فكره الوتر في الشبكه العلويه ام توضع الكراسي بجوار بعضها وتداخل 10 سم بين كل كرسي ويكرر هذا الشكل ام له طريقه اخري ؟؟؟(في طريقه بتتعمل بتكون شكل رجل غراب كما في الاسكتش مارايكمشاهدة المرفق 86905
> ...



1*- زى ما قلت ليك بشمهندس الافضل والاحسن اوتار الطوب او الخرسانة . بعد ما حمل حديد اللبشة كله ممكن البسكوت الصغير يكسر .. وشوف بقى ممين اللى ينزل ويقدر يرفع الحديد
2- اوتار اللبشة نفسها اوار الفلات وايا كانت الطريقة شوية اختلافات بسيطة ...
طريقة رجل الغراب هى الطريقة الثانية التى ذكرتها قبل ذلك ..
والصورة التالية فى سقف الفلات نفس الطريقة الاولى ور على الكراسى على خط ومش واضع الوتر فوق ..*






ومكن توضيح لكلمة الاوتار افضل من الكراسى جنب بعضها ؟؟
وأجاوبك ان شاء الله عن المعالجة ..


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (6 يناير 2013)

محمد سنبله قال:


> _
> *انا* اسف نسيت حاجه
> هو الوتر اللي في الشبكه السفليه حضرتك كنت ذكرت صوره وبها وتر سفلي وتحته قطع بسكوت السؤال هذا الوتر ليه لازمه مش هو كده كده البسكوت يتم وضعه اسفل الفرش ولا في مشكله نفرض مثلا انها لبشه __سمكها __صغير ومش حط وتر طوب هحط قطع بسكوت زي ما حضرتك ذكرت اعمل الوتر ولا
> تقبل تحياتي
> _



_الوتر علشان يحمل عليه الفرش ..

_



_
__بالنسبة لو شبكة ارتفاعها صغير .. يربطوا الفرش والغطا وبعد كده يرفعوا الحديد ويضعوا البسكوت_


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (6 يناير 2013)

محمد سنبله قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
> 
> ثانيا معالجه الخرسانه
> 1- متي يحدث تصلد للخرسانه
> ...


 ..

*ولا تقلت ولا حاجة يا هندسة ..احنا اخوات .. وفقك الله لكل خير ....*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (6 يناير 2013)

محمد سنبله قال:


> هل توافق يا بشمهندس علي ان يتم كل يوم مناقشه موضوع من المواضيع اللي حضرتك قدمتها في هذه الفكره معلومه في صوره
> لوحضرتك ليك راي تاني تفضل


 ..

*عادى والله بشمهندس محمد .. حضرتك اسال كيفما تشاء .. وما باستطاعى ان ارد عليه فارد ..
وكما ترى المواضيع غير مرتبة لانى بابحث عن الصور او صور من احد الزملاء .. والصورة الى اجدها ادرجها مباشرة دون رتيب للمواضيع ..
وانت وانا احيانا نرتبط بوقت معين تدخل فى على المنتدى ... ولكن المناقشة مفتوحة وكما وضحت سابقا اشرف باى اضافة من احد الزملاء على الصور ..
وفقك الله لكل خير ...*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (6 يناير 2013)

*اسكمالا للمشاركة رقم 11بخصوص شدة العمود الدائرى

****ذكرنا النوع الاول وهى الفورمة الخاصة للعمود الدائرى
** النوع الثانى شدة من خشب اللزانة جنب فى جنب ...






** عن قرب والتقويات بسلك 6مم او 8مم ويم لفها حول العمود ..






,والعمود ده كبير مش صغير ..






الفكرة ان الموضوع متاح .. يعنى المقاول ممكن كل فترة يعمل عمود زى ده ويقولك لا لا اشترى فورمة وخلى النجار يعمل العمود بدل ما الفورمة تكلفنى ... لكن لو العمود صغير 40 او 30سم لا يستطيع عملها من لوح اللتزانة كامل لازم يقطوعا قطع صغيرة ليستطيع اللف مع العمود ..وان شاء الله نحاول البحث عن صورة لهذه الشدة*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (6 يناير 2013)

صور المشاركة السابقة مرفقة ...


----------



## محمد سنبله (6 يناير 2013)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
1- بالنسبه لتداخل الكراسي هذه صوره  لذلك عمل اوتار في الشبكه العلويه يكون اقتصادي
 2- استفسار الوتر اللي في الشبكه السفليه بعمله لما تكون اللبشه ارتفعها كبير ولو صغير ليس له اهميه زي الفلات علشان يقدر العامل يرفع الشبكه كده صح و غلط
3-يحدث الانكماش اللدن قبل تصلد الخرسانة خلال بضعة ساعات من صب الخرسانة وسببه هو فقد الماء الحر من الخلطة وهبوط الأجزاء الصلبة (الركام) إلى أسفل مما يؤدى إلى صعود الماء إلى أعلى وتبخره.(كتاب د محمود امام) ما معني ذلك ..يعني ايه فقد الماء الحر وهبوط الركام مما يؤدي الي صعود الما ء ما المقصود باماء الحر والماء اللي تبخر
الشده الخشبيه
بالنسبه للحمال
هو اللي شايل العرقات هل هذا الحمال لوحين ملتصقين ولاتحت بعض كما بالصوره وايهما افضل  سؤال ساذج مش لما العرق يكون قصير بعمل وصله من قطمه عرق لازم اعمل ضفضعه هل ممكن الوصله تكون حته لتزانه لو مفيش حتت عروق  واما اوصل الحمال مع اخر في شروط طول معين اومكان معين ولا عادي
بالنسبه للنهايز
لمقاومه الحركه الافقيه هل مثلا نطبق عليها شغل الاستيل يعني في الاول والاخر ولاايه الاسطمبه اللي بتتعمل بره بتكون فين بالظبط اماكنها وهل هي اجباريه لازم تتعمل
بالنسبه للاستلام
يكون موجود شيرب علي العروق وانا عايز اشوف منسوب العرقات علشان اشوف منسوب السقف وافقيته هنقل الشيرب علي العروق كلها واقيس من الشرب لحد العرق (العرقات )ولا ازاي
مشكله
المقاولين بيفكوا خشب البرندات والنهايز تاني يوم الصب علشان محتاجين الخشب. هل ده فيه مشكله


----------



## محمد سنبله (7 يناير 2013)

صور لشكل الحمال
1- يكون الواح لتزانه علي سيفها مشاهدة المرفق 86954
2-لوحين ملتصقين مع بعض مشاهدة المرفق 86955


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (7 يناير 2013)

محمد سنبله قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
> 1- بالنسبه لتداخل الكراسي هذه صوره مشاهدة المرفق 86951 لذلك عمل اوتار في الشبكه العلويه يكون اقتصادي
> 2- استفسار الوتر اللي في الشبكه السفليه بعمله لما تكون اللبشه ارتفعها كبير ولو صغير ليس له اهميه زي الفلات علشان يقدر العامل يرفع الشبكه كده صح و غلط



1*-بالنسبة للوتر ارى تقريبا هى هى .. مع اختلافات بسيطة(وانا ما شفتش حكاية التداخل ) ... اللى باخده من الوتر بتحطه فى الكرسى الزيادة للتداخل ..
فى الصورة التالية لبشة 30سم (الفرش 18 الغطا 20) الحداد كان بيعمل الكراسى ويضع 2 قطر 20 ويحمل عليهم الفرش وبعد كده الغطا ولا يضع السيخين فوق الكراسى ..جه الاستشارى وقال حط السيخين .. (كده خسارة ليك) . خليت سيخ 16 فوق الكراسى بس وعمل الفرش والغطا كامل .. وطلعت كويسة ..
الموضوع قريب 






2- صح زى ما قلت يقدر الحداد يرفع(بملاوينة صغيرة) ويحط البسكوت .. لو اححتاجوا وتر حديد علشان يرفعوا الحديد حاجة بسيطة .. ولكن بعد ما يرفعوا الحديد يطلعوه بره ...

*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (7 يناير 2013)

محمد سنبله قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
> 3-يحدث الانكماش اللدن قبل تصلد الخرسانة خلال بضعة ساعات من صب الخرسانة وسببه هو فقد الماء الحر من الخلطة وهبوط الأجزاء الصلبة (الركام) إلى أسفل مما يؤدى إلى صعود الماء إلى أعلى وتبخره.(كتاب د محمود امام) ما معني ذلك ..يعني ايه فقد الماء الحر وهبوط الركام مما يؤدي الي صعود الما ء ما المقصود باماء الحر والماء اللي تبخر


 ..

*هبوط الركام وارتفاع المياه مسألة نسبية (مثل ما اقول قوة ابصار العين ما لانهاية ..هناك حدود للابصار ولكنها مالا نهاية مقارنة بكاميرات التصوير) ..
الركام وزن اتقل يهبط .. والمياه ترتفع .. - وحسب فهمى - واعتقد المياه الحرة هى المياه الى لم تدخل بعد فى اتمام تفاعل الاسمنت والمياه وموجودة فى الخلطة الخرسانية .. وعندما تتبخر هذا المياه تحتاج الخرسانة مياه لاتمام التفاعل ويحدث الشروخ ..*.


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (7 يناير 2013)

محمد سنبله قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
> الشده الخشبيه
> بالنسبه للحمال
> هو اللي شايل العرقات هل هذا الحمال لوحين ملتصقين ولاتحت بعض كما بالصوره وايهما افضل  سؤال ساذج مش لما العرق يكون قصير بعمل وصله من قطمه عرق لازم اعمل ضفضعه هل ممكن الوصله تكون حته لتزانه لو مفيش حتت عروق مشاهدة المرفق 86952 واما اوصل الحمال مع اخر في شروط طول معين اومكان معين ولا عادي


 >>

1*- بالنسبة للحمال** لوحين على سيفهم أحسن (عزم القصور الذاتى كده أكبر bh3/12) يقاوم الاحمال أفضل من على بطنهم ..
**وبالنسبة لضفدعة العرق** المفروض 
* 2م قمطة على الأقل * فضلة خشب أسفل الوصلة)
كما بالصورة التالية ..






وستجد أكثر من شكل
وفى نجارين بيتعمل قورة فى قورة (مخ العرق فى مخ العرق ) كما بالصورة التالية ..الوصلة خشب لتزانة بس 






والطول اعتقد ما فيش حاجة حاكمة الموجود اما عرق 3م أو 4م .. اذا زاد ارتفاع السقف عن كده استخدم الوصلة ..
وتعرف بشمهندس محمد سمعت ان فى ناس تركت الهندسة علشان الموضوع ده .. قال اشتغل مقاول وعمل الوصلات دى ولما صب السقف .. السقف ضرب ووقع على بعض العمال .. ومن يومها وبعد عن الموضوع خالص .. ربنا يسترها علينا ...

ثالثا :- الصورة الموجود ما هو مكتوب عليه العرق هو الحمال وما هو مكتوب عليه الحمال هو العرق ..
والوصلة زى ما قلت فى اضفدعة .. تضع العرق(3م أو 4م) والطول الباقى اوصله

*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (7 يناير 2013)

محمد سنبله قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
> الشده الخشبيه
> بالنسبه للنهايز
> لمقاومه الحركه الافقيه هل مثلا نطبق عليها شغل الاستيل يعني في الاول والاخر ولاايه الاسطمبه اللي بتتعمل بره بتكون فين بالظبط اماكنها وهل هي اجباريه لازم تتعمل
> ...



*بالنسبة للنهايز** .. لمقاومة الحركة الجانبية اثناء صب الخرسانة ..
وبالنسبة للجمالونات لو فى حاجة لمقاومة الحركة الافقية حسب ما اتذكر Bracing لمقاومة الاحمال الجانبية وهى من اساس العنصر الانشاائى .






**بالنسبة للاستلام **.. زى ما قلت اللى عايز تقيس عنده انقل الشيرب وقيس بالشريط ..
**بالنسبة للمشكلة** .. حسب فهمى .. زى ما معروف بالنسبة للسقف (2ل+2) ولا تقل عن اسبوعين .. النهايز تتفك عادى فايدتها اثناء الصب وبالنسبة للبرندات اعقد عادى برده لانها بتحزم القوائم ببعضها اثناء عمل الشدة واثناء الصب والعروق محملة خلاص ...
وربنا يوفقك بشمهندس محمد ...
*


----------



## محمد سنبله (7 يناير 2013)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
1-بالنسبه للنهايز ان كان قصدي الشدات الخشبيه ما هي اماكنها المتعارف عليها وهل اجباري عملها في الشدات الخشبيه اصل في ناس مش بتعملها
2- بالنسبه لموضوع الاستلام حضرتك انا هعدي علي العروق كلها وانقل الشرب ولا توجد اماكن محدده ننقل عندها الشرب ونستلم (ارجو التوضيح هذا الموضوع لاني متلخبط فيه اوي)
3- انا كان قصدي في الوصله بدل ما اعملها بجزء من عرق واعمل الضفضعه ممكن اوصلها بقطعه لتزانه لو هي الوصله صغيره او مفيش عروق
ملاحظات المباني 
ذكرت حضرتك مشاركه وهي
*استكمالا للملاحظات على اعمال البناء بالطوب **Bricks Works...**

يراعى عند تشحيط المبانى دق خوابير خشب ما يين الحائط والسقف لاعطاء قوة اكبر للحائط وممكن وضع كسر الطوب لاكمال عملية التشحيط *





خوابير خشب.jpg
1-ازاي التشحيط يعطي قوه اكبر للحائط ما معني ذلك 
2- في ناس ال3 -4 سم الباقيين يملوهم مونه طالما انا هركب شبك معدني ولا زم نزنق الطوب تحت الكمره 
3-بالنسبه للخابور الخشب كما في الصوره انا شايف خابور واحد في الحائط وخارج لبره يعني كل حائط خابور واحد ولا المفروض يتم تكراره اصل حضرتك قولت احسن من الطوب
4-انا بحسب المتر المكعب مباني فيه كام طوبه ازاي
ملاحظات تسليح
1- في بعض الحدادين بيعملوا حديد الملو(الثانوي) فوق الشوكه مش جوه الشوكه بحجه انه مش هيعرف يعمله لان النجار ركب الجنب اويقول مش هعرف ادككه كما بالصوره هل في مشكله 
2 هل الاسياخ لازم تنتهي بزاويه حسب الكود اصل في ناس تقول الحديد المشرشر ملهوش زاويه (جنش) 
3- بالنسبه للشوك هل لازم اعملها ولا السيخ ينزل برجل وخلاص


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (8 يناير 2013)

محمد سنبله قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
> 1-بالنسبه للنهايز ان كان قصدي الشدات الخشبيه ما هي اماكنها المتعارف عليها وهل اجباري عملها في الشدات الخشبيه اصل في ناس مش بتعملها
> 2- بالنسبه لموضوع الاستلام حضرتك انا هعدي علي العروق كلها وانقل الشرب ولا توجد اماكن محدده ننقل عندها الشرب ونستلم (ارجو التوضيح هذا الموضوع لاني متلخبط فيه اوي)
> 3- انا كان قصدي في الوصله بدل ما اعملها بجزء من عرق واعمل الضفضعه ممكن اوصلها بقطعه لتزانه لو هي الوصله صغيره او مفيش عروق



1*- مكانها اعتقد ما فيش حاجة محددة . المهم تكون الشدة شايف انها كويسة ..- ما عنديش الخبرة اقولك كل كم ؟؟؟ ...






وسمعت انك ممكن لا تقوم بعمل النهايز خصوصا اذا وجدت أعمدة فتقوم بعمل برندات كدابة حول الاعمدة تقوم مقام النهايز ..







2- ما تريده .. عايز تستلم المناسيب كلها .. انقل الشيرب وقيس .. انما بيقى عندك نظرة اللى انت شاكك فيه فيه .. زى حطة الاعمدة فى حاجات بتعديهاا وتقيس اللى انت شاكك فيه . والنجار اصلا بيوزن السقف بميزان الخرطوم غالبا هيكون موزون .. وطبعا فى حاجات ممكن يغلط فيها وعلشان كده انت بتعدى عليه ..
3 -لا .ما ينفعش ولا ترضى بشيى كهذا ..القوائم عروق وتيجى عند القطعة الضعفية (الوصلة )وعايز تعملها لتزانة لا ..

*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (8 يناير 2013)

محمد سنبله قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
> ملاحظات المباني
> ذكرت حضرتك مشاركه وهي
> *استكمالا للملاحظات على اعمال البناء بالطوب **Bricks Works...**
> ...



1*- الفكرة بس احكام المبانى تحت الكمرة الخرسانية .. ولو قدرت زى ما بتقول تحشر كسر طوب ومونة ماشى .. المهم لا تترك هذه المنطقىة فارغة فقط ...
3- زود الخوابير 2 او 3 .. وكسر الطوب احسن ...
4- **عدد الطوب فى المتر مكعب = حجم المتر مكعب مبانى ÷ حجم الطوبه الواحده 
العدد = 1*1*1/ (0,25*0,12*0,06)= 555,55 تقريبا 560 طوبة
*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (8 يناير 2013)

محمد سنبله قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
> 1
> 
> 
> ...



1*- حسب الرسومات ولو مش هيعرف قولوا يزرقهم قبل ما الحداد يقفل الجنب ..
والا لو الثانوى فوق ومعمول تحت بيقل عمق القطاع الخرسانى المصمم عليه d ..
2 - الجنش كان فى الحديد الاملس .. الحديد المشرشر اضحى فيه من الفائدة ما يغنى عن الجنش .. وفرق بين رجل السيخ وزاوية الجنش ..
3- لازم الشوك .. عامل الشوك علشان تزود الحديد هنا وتزود معاير المرونة للخرسانة المسلحة وتقلل الهبوط للكابولى cantilever
واجاباتى فى حدود معلوماتى وبحثى ولا تترد ان تسئل غيرى .. فيجيبك بافضل مما عندى ..

ووفقك الله لكل خير ..
*


----------



## محمد سنبله (9 يناير 2013)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
1-سؤال بالنسبه بالكانات من ناحيه الاسم لو عندي كما بالصوره لما الحداد بيلفها كلها مره واحده بيكون اسمها اتوماتيك ولا ايه لو عمل كانه جوها كانه تكون اسمها ايه (يعملها علي مرتين) ايه الفرق بين الاتنين وانهم الافضل في الحالتين 
2-في حاله الحوائط السانده(cantliver) الطول المطلوب لعمل تثبيت لها في القاعده (الطول الموضح علي الرسم)هل هو 60 فاي 
والبرندات (الحديد الثانوي )يكون طول الرباط كام وكيف يتم ايجاد قيمته وهو اساسا مش شايل حاجه
البياض
1- انا دلوقت هعمل البؤج عادي في حاله السقف انا دلوقت هعمل مسامير علشان اشد عليها خيط علشان اعمل الوتر ايه بقي طريقه ضبط البؤج علي السقف بزاويه التربيعه وانابعملها ليه مش انا هتعامل معاها زي الحائط انا متلخبط فيها ارجو التوضيح
2-وانا ببيض الحائط ازاي احافظ علي الزاويه القائمه بين الحائطين (الركن)


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (9 يناير 2013)

محمد سنبله قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
> 1-سؤال بالنسبه بالكانات من ناحيه الاسم لو عندي كما بالصوره لما الحداد بيلفها كلها مره واحده بيكون اسمها اتوماتيك ولا ايه لو عمل كانه جوها كانه تكون اسمها ايه (يعملها علي مرتين) ايه الفرق بين الاتنين وانهم الافضل في الحالتين مشاهدة المرفق 87002
> 2-في حاله الحوائط السانده(cantliver) الطول المطلوب لعمل تثبيت لها في القاعده (الطول الموضح علي الرسم)هل هو 60 فاي مشاهدة المرفق 87003
> والبرندات (الحديد الثانوي )يكون طول الرباط كام وكيف يتم ايجاد قيمته وهو اساسا مش شايل حاجه



1*- الكانة على مرتين كانة صندوق عادى ..
واعتقد الكانة الاتوماتيك افضل من الكانة الصندوق علشان ملفوفة مرة واحدة ...
2- بالنسة للحائط حسب الحديد ده ايه هل الحديد الراسى كامل ولا مجدر اشارة لو اشارة شوف طول الوصلة عندك فى المخططات كام ؟؟ وصلة ضغط وصلة شد ؟؟






3- الحديد الثانوى البرندات طول الوصلة ايضا كما بالمخطط صلة ضغط ولا وصلة شد .. ويعنى ايه مش شايل حاجة الحديد الثانوى للاحمال الجانبية ..يعنى لو حائط ساند توجد احمال التربة على الاقل اذا لم يوجد ضغط مياه ..*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (9 يناير 2013)

محمد سنبله قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
> البياض
> 1- انا دلوقت هعمل البؤج عادي في حاله السقف انا دلوقت هعمل مسامير علشان اشد عليها خيط علشان اعمل الوتر ايه بقي طريقه ضبط البؤج علي السقف بزاويه التربيعه وانا بعملها ليه مش انا هتعامل معاها زي الحائط انا متلخبط فيها ارجو التوضيح
> 2-وانا ببيض الحائط ازاي احافظ علي الزاويه القائمه بين الحائطين (الركن)



1*- تعمل الوتر خرسانة ولا تشد خيط عادى المهم السقف يظبط بس والاوار احسن علشان الخيط ممكن يلعب  .. تتعامل مع السقف زى الحائط بس البؤج صعب تحطها علشان الجاذبية .. دا يا دوب البؤجة 1سم علشان خفف الوزن ..
2- لو عايز تحافظ على الزاوية شد خيطيk معامدين واستربع الزاوية بالزاوية ..

*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (9 يناير 2013)

*من الملاحظات المهم عن القيام باعمال الصب خصوصا فى مصر .. سواء للاساسات او الاسقف .. وخصوصا مع الصب بالخلاطة النحلة انيتم وضع الواح بونتى لتسير عليها برويطة نقل الخلطة الى المكان المحدد ..






والا عندما سير البرويطة على الحديد مباشرة يدث فك لاربطة الحديد مع بعضها البعض وهبوط الحديد ...






وايضا خصوصا عند صب اللبشة (الحصيرة) فى بداية الصب يتم عمل مزاريب سواء خشبية او معدنية وتقلب الخلاطة عليها الخرسانة مباشرة وسجد غالب العمال على الخطلة بيزود المياه علشان تجرى على المزراب .وهذا خطأ لزيادة نسبة المياه فى الخلطة ...لذا لازم تكون واقف يوم الصب .. وفى حاجات بتعديها طبعا ..

*



*

*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (9 يناير 2013)

* من ضمن العناصر المقاومة للزلازل الحوائط القصية (Shear wall) تضاف كمرات رابطة بين الحوائط تسمى
الكمرة (الجسر) الرابط=spandrel=Coupling Beam













*


----------



## sniper xprince (9 يناير 2013)

مشكور يا اخي على هذا الجهد الكبير


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (9 يناير 2013)

محمد سنبله قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
> 1
> ملاحظات تسليح
> 1- في بعض الحدادين بيعملوا حديد الملو(الثانوي) فوق الشوكه مش جوه الشوكه بحجه انه مش هيعرف يعمله لان النجار ركب الجنب اويقول مش هعرف ادككه كما بالصورهمشاهدة المرفق 86977 هل في مشكله
> 2- بالنسبه للشوك هل لازم اعملها ولا السيخ ينزل برجل وخلاص



*وهذه صورة بشمهندس محمد لتلسيح الكابولى Cantilever والشوكة موجودةوالحديد الثانوى موجود اعلى الشوكة ..
*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (9 يناير 2013)

*فى اعمال المستودعات او المخازن 
من صور عمل الجمالون يتم عمل الميدات وفوقها يتم تركيب الاعمدة المعدنية وبعد تركب الكمرات ..

** صورة عامة ..






لاحظ فى الصورة الوصلة مفوحة للاعمدة فى المنتصف ووصلة مقفولة للاعمدة الطرفية ..












*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (9 يناير 2013)

*ممكن حد من الزملاء عنده فكرة ايه اللى داخل العمود ..*


----------



## محمد سنبله (10 يناير 2013)

المهندس الصامت قال:


> *هذه المرة سنتحدث عن جزء من اعمال التشطيبات Finishing Works
> 1- البؤج الودعات Dots...
> بعد مرحلة الطرطشة المسمارية وقبل القيام باعمال اللياسة Plaster
> الفائدة :- ضبط اسطح وجه البياض راسيا وافقيا
> ...



السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
1-ارجو توضيح كيفيه استلام الاسقف؟
2-في حاله استلام الوتر فائده ميزان المياه مش انا هشوف التنوير؟ العامل بيعمل ايه علشان البؤج تكون علي خط واحد؟


----------



## محمد سنبله (10 يناير 2013)

المهندس الصامت قال:


> 1*- تعمل الوتر خرسانة ولا تشد خيط عادى المهم السقف يظبط بس والاوار احسن علشان الخيط ممكن يلعب  .. تتعامل مع السقف زى الحائط بس البؤج صعب تحطها علشان الجاذبية .. دا يا دوب البؤجة 1سم علشان خفف الوزن ..
> 2- لو عايز تحافظ على الزاوية شد خيطيk معامدين واستربع الزاوية بالزاوية ..
> 
> *



*لو عايز تحافظ على الزاوية شد خيطيk معامدين واستربع الزاوية بالزاوية ارجو التوضيح اكثر*


----------



## محمد سنبله (10 يناير 2013)

المهندس الصامت قال:


> 1*- الكانة على مرتين كانة صندوق عادى ..
> واعتقد الكانة الاتوماتيك افضل من الكانة الصندوق علشان ملفوفة مرة واحدة ...
> 2- بالنسة للحائط حسب الحديد ده ايه هل الحديد الراسى كامل ولا مجدر اشارة لو اشارة شوف طول الوصلة عندك فى المخططات كام ؟؟ وصلة ضغط وصلة شد ؟؟
> 
> ...



ما هي الاحمال المؤثره في الاتجاه الثانوي (علي اي اساس احسب الحديد الثانوي )مش هي قيمه منمم 8% من الحديد الرئسي ولا الكلام ده غلط


----------



## محمد سنبله (10 يناير 2013)

ده مثال باليد لتحديد عرض بسطه السلم التطبيق


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (11 يناير 2013)

محمد سنبله قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
> 1-ارجو توضيح كيفيه استلام الاسقف؟
> 2-في حاله استلام الوتر فائده ميزان المياه مش انا هشوف التنوير؟ العامل بيعمل ايه علشان البؤج تكون علي خط واحد؟



1*- استلم البؤج والوتر بالميزان والقدة بره.
2- الميزان للافقية ... والتنوير بعد كده اما تيجى تستلم اللياسة ..

*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (11 يناير 2013)

محمد سنبله قال:


> *لو عايز تحافظ على الزاوية شد خيطيk معامدين واستربع الزاوية بالزاوية ارجو التوضيح اكثر*



*فى زوايا المونيوم جاهزة على شكل مثلث قائم ..او حتى فيثاغورس بشمهندس (3-4-5)

*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (11 يناير 2013)

محمد سنبله قال:


> ده مثال باليد لتحديد عرض بسطه السلم التطبيق مشاهدة المرفق 87048














*ماشى يا بشمهنسد محمد الفرق تقريبا 4سم ... ما بين الكلام اللى قلناه وهى انك تشيل نايمة وبين الحسابات..
والطريقة اكيد الاصح والحسابات المضبوطة ..*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (11 يناير 2013)

*الشريط الابيض فى الصورة عند اماكن التقاء الواح البلويت ببعضها البعض لضمان عدم تسرب اللبانى (الاسمنت الناعم) .. قليل جدا ما تراه ..







*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (11 يناير 2013)

محمد سنبله قال:


> ما هي الاحمال المؤثره في الاتجاه الثانوي (علي اي اساس احسب الحديد الثانوي )مش هي قيمه منمم 8% من الحديد الرئسي ولا الكلام ده غلط



ت*ختلف الاحمال من حائط لحائط .. يعنى حائط فى خزان مياه ..يختلف عن حائط يسند بعض الاتربة وعن حائط لحجز المياه وعن حائط قص فى احد الابراج .. والاحمال الموجودة تحسب وعلى اساسها يتم حساب قيمة الحديد المقاوم ..
الحديد minim> اعتقد حالة عدم وجود احمال فى هذه الاتجاه.. زى الحديد الثانوى فى السقف العادى

*


----------



## محمد سنبله (13 يناير 2013)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 
ارجو من حضرتك الاستفسار عن هذه الصوره وهي سولد سلاب من مبني كليه الاداب بالمنصوره 
*هي البلاطه السولد متشاله علي ايه ؟مش المفروض تتشال علي الكمر ؟امال الحديد معدي من تحت الكمره ؟
* ما هو سبب توقيف الحديد عند السبورت؟
* في الشغل البلدي (شغل الاهالي او الارياف)مش بيتعمل حديد مكسح ولا برانيط كيف يتم الحصول علي اقل الخسائر ( هل الحديد في هذه الحاله يكون له وضع معين للحصول علي اقل الخسائر)وكيف في هذه الحاله تكوين قطاع t sec
تقبل تحياتي


----------



## محمد سنبله (13 يناير 2013)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
في الفلات السلاب الحديد السفلي يقف عند العمود ومسموح لحد ربع البحر علشان العزم في هذه المنطقه يكون سالب صح. طب في حاله اذا كانت الاعمده ليست علي صف واحد كيف يتم المحافظه علي هذا الشرط وكذللك الرقه العلويه كما في الشكل flat.jpg
السيخ المحدد باللون الازرق ماشي في الباكيه الاولي تمام دخلت في الباكيه التانيه لاقيت اني في منطقه عزم موجب اقف بالسيخ علي مسافه كام من العمود وابدا في تفريده جديده كما محدد باللون البني ام هذا الكلام نظري فقط في الكتب فقط ولا يمكن تطبيقه
2- كيف يتم تحديد تخانه البلاطه في هذه الحاله (l /32)كيف تحد l الكبيره


----------



## محمد سنبله (14 يناير 2013)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 
هذه ملحوظه في المباني وهي في حاله البناء علي طوبه[


----------



## اقليدس العرب (14 يناير 2013)

الزميل محمد سنبله يبدو ان اعمال التسليح لم تكتمل بعدهل جنابك المهندس المشرف؟؟؟


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (16 يناير 2013)

محمد سنبله قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
> ارجو من حضرتك الاستفسار عن هذه الصوره وهي سولد سلاب من مبني كليه الاداب بالمنصوره مشاهدة المرفق 87099
> *هي البلاطه السولد متشاله علي ايه ؟مش المفروض تتشال علي الكمر ؟امال الحديد معدي من تحت الكمره ؟
> * ما هو سبب توقيف الحديد عند السبورت؟
> ...








1*- البلاطة مصبوبة مع بعضها فتعمل كوحدة واحدة .. والحديد للبلاطة تحت الحديد العلوى علشان الغطاء الخرسانى فوق الكمرة لا يكون ضعيفا ....
2- لو الحديد واقف عند السبورت يكون تقريبا البلاطة simple ولو بلاطة مستمرة يتم تكريب الحديد للربع المجاور ..
3- شغل الاهالى مش عارف والله بس ممكن استخدام البرانيط وتغطى الربع للباكيتين...

ومن الملاحظ الكمرة الثانوية متشالة على الكمرة الرئيسية وان شاء الله ادرجها فى مشاركة لاحقة ...

*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (16 يناير 2013)

محمد سنبله قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
> في الفلات السلاب الحديد السفلي يقف عند العمود ومسموح لحد ربع البحر علشان العزم في هذه المنطقه يكون سالب صح. طب في حاله اذا كانت الاعمده ليست علي صف واحد كيف يتم المحافظه علي هذا الشرط وكذللك الرقه العلويه كما في الشكل flat.jpg
> السيخ المحدد باللون الازرق ماشي في الباكيه الاولي تمام دخلت في الباكيه التانيه لاقيت اني في منطقه عزم موجب اقف بالسيخ علي مسافه كام من العمود وابدا في تفريده جديده كما محدد باللون البني ام هذا الكلام نظري فقط في الكتب فقط ولا يمكن تطبيقه
> 2- كيف يتم تحديد تخانه البلاطه في هذه الحاله (l /32)كيف تحد l الكبيره



1*- مش فاهم قصدك ايه بالملاحظ دى .. سواء للبنى والازرق
الفلات سلاب غالبا ... ما يهم فيها مكان الوصلة للاسياخ ... الحديد السفلى عند الاعمدة والحديد العلوى فى المنتصف ... وقطع الحديد على حسب مكان الوصلة...
وبعد كده الحديد الاضافى عند الاعمدة لتحمل قوى العزم السالب عند الاعمدة 
2- ايه L/32 ؟؟؟؟؟
سمك البلاطة معتمد على وجود dop paneel او عدم الوجود ثم المقارنة بين باكية خارجية وداخلية .*.


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (16 يناير 2013)

محمد سنبله قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
> هذه ملحوظه في المباني وهي في حاله البناء علي طوبه[مشاهدة المرفق 87144



*ملاحظتك صحيحة جدا .. 






وقليلا ما تجد العراميس على خط واحد .. وشكرا على ملاظتك بشمهندس محمد ...
*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (16 يناير 2013)

*السؤال هذه المرة ...
هل التسليح فى الصورة مضبوط فى مبنى ملحق لاحد المساجد ..
*


----------



## محمد سنبله (16 يناير 2013)

المهندس الصامت قال:


> 1*- مش فاهم قصدك ايه بالملاحظ دى .. سواء للبنى والازرق
> الفلات سلاب غالبا ... ما يهم فيها مكان الوصلة للاسياخ ... الحديد السفلى عند الاعمدة والحديد العلوى فى المنتصف ... وقطع الحديد على حسب مكان الوصلة...
> وبعد كده الحديد الاضافى عند الاعمدة لتحمل قوى العزم السالب عند الاعمدة
> 2- ايه L/32 ؟؟؟؟؟
> سمك البلاطة معتمد على وجود dop paneel او عدم الوجود ثم المقارنة بين باكية خارجية وداخلية .*.


انا كان قصدي زي الصوره  علشان احقق زي ما تفضلت وهو *الفلات سلاب غالبا ... ما يهم فيها مكان الوصلة للاسياخ ... الحديد السفلى عند الاعمدة والحديد العلوى فى المنتصف ... وقطع الحديد على حسب مكان الوصلة...* طب انا عندي الاعمده زي الصوره مش منتظمه انا بدات من اول باكيه فردت سيخ طوله 12 متر فعدي العمود بشويه بس هو لسه في منطقه امنه وهي بعد العمود بربع البحر . طول الباكيه الاولي تمام لما دخلت الباكيه التانيه لاقيت اني هوصل في اقصي عزم ايه العمل علشان اتلاشي ذلك يعني اقف فين وابدا الباكيه التانيه بسيخ جديد وطول جديد


----------



## محمد سنبله (16 يناير 2013)

سؤال بخصوص فاصل الصب
كنت حضرتك تناقشت مع م اسامه عليه لكن فيه حاجه غريبهو 
ليه الناس بتقول في اقل قص 
بس الكود قال نقط الانقلاب او اقل قص وفي فقره اخري قال ان القص في حاله وجود فاصل هيتشال عن طريق التسليح معني ذللك لو فصلت عند اقل قص هيكون اقصي عزم وده مفيش فيه مشاكل لان انا مصمم القطاع علي اقصي عزم والقص بصفر فهو امن ولو فصلت عند اقل عزم وبالتالي اقصي قص اذن القطاع في هذه الحاله عليه قص بس وهيكون امن ؟؟؟؟؟؟ايه بقي المشكله ؟الكود قال الحالتين وكلاهما مسيف ام في شئ غامض انا مش عارفه؟ وما هو سبب تفضيل اقل قص


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (17 يناير 2013)

محمد سنبله قال:


> انا كان قصدي زي الصوره مشاهدة المرفق 87243 علشان احقق زي ما تفضلت وهو *الفلات سلاب غالبا ... ما يهم فيها مكان الوصلة للاسياخ ... الحديد السفلى عند الاعمدة والحديد العلوى فى المنتصف ... وقطع الحديد على حسب مكان الوصلة...* طب انا عندي الاعمده زي الصوره مش منتظمه انا بدات من اول باكيه فردت سيخ طوله 12 متر فعدي العمود بشويه بس هو لسه في منطقه امنه وهي بعد العمود بربع البحر . طول الباكيه الاولي تمام لما دخلت الباكيه التانيه لاقيت اني هوصل في اقصي عزم ايه العمل علشان اتلاشي ذلك يعني اقف فين وابدا الباكيه التانيه بسيخ جديد وطول جديد



*اهم حاجة فى الموضوع هدر الحديد لما تقطع .. خد بالك منها ..
2- بالنسبة للربع دا تقريبا نقطر انقلاب عزم (ولكن Max shear) وهناك مدارس تعمل على الوصل فى zero moment
3- تذكر انه مسموح بعمل الوصل حتى فى منطقة قوى العزم (وصلة شد) وطولها موجود فى المخططات ...*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (17 يناير 2013)

محمد سنبله قال:


> سؤال بخصوص فاصل الصب
> كنت حضرتك تناقشت مع م اسامه عليه لكن فيه حاجه غريبهمشاهدة المرفق 87244و مشاهدة المرفق 87245
> ليه الناس بتقول في اقل قص
> بس الكود قال نقط الانقلاب او اقل قص وفي فقره اخري قال ان القص في حاله وجود فاصل هيتشال عن طريق التسليح معني ذللك لو فصلت عند اقل قص هيكون اقصي عزم وده مفيش فيه مشاكل لان انا مصمم القطاع علي اقصي عزم والقص بصفر فهو امن ولو فصلت عند اقل عزم وبالتالي اقصي قص اذن القطاع في هذه الحاله عليه قص بس وهيكون امن ؟؟؟؟؟؟ايه بقي المشكله ؟الكود قال الحالتين وكلاهما مسيف ام في شئ غامض انا مش عارفه؟ وما هو سبب تفضيل اقل قص



*هى اقل قص .. وفى نقطة اهمال وى القص وتحميلها لحديد التسليح معامل امان ..**
وهذا اقتباس للمهندس محى الدين فى مشارك سابقة ..
 ايقاف الصب يجب ان يكون عند منطقة بها اقل اجهادات قص - وبالتالي من الممكن ايقاف الصب عند اقصي نقطة عزوم (في منتصف البحر) علي اعتبار انها نقطة زيرو في اجهادات القص 

وغالبا يفضل ايقاف الصب في خمس البحر علي اعتبار انها نقطة قليلة الاجهادات في القص وتكون نقطة انقلاب بالنسبه للعزوم ( زيرو مومنت تقريباً ) ..

**وفى الاول والاخر راجع الاستشارى بهذا الخصوص ...

*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (17 يناير 2013)

*


المهندس الصامت قال:



السؤال هذه المرة ...
هل التسليح فى الصورة مضبوط فى مبنى ملحق لاحد المساجد ..










أنقر للتوسيع...


كنت لاقول فى البداية تسليح خاطئ .. حالة عدم وجود هذه الكمرة العلوية ووجود هذه الكمرة من اسفل ...
طبقا للملاحظات التى اخذناها فى الدراسة خصوصا فى اعمال الاطارات fRAMES
**** حالة تداخل العزوم :-** 
خصوصا فى المنتصف حيث يتم عمل مقص او كرفتة لتلافى محصلة قوى الشد فى حديد التسليح ..







** ** حالة تباعد العزوم :-**
لكن فى الصور الركيزة هنا للاعلى .. اعتقد حدث تباعد للعزوم وهنا الملاحظة المهم ان يكمل الحديد خصوصا فى هذه المنطقة ... وهذا ما تراه







*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (17 يناير 2013)

*السؤال هذه المرة ...
اذكر الملاحظات من الصورة التالية ...





*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (18 يناير 2013)

المهندس الصامت قال:


> *السؤال هذه المرة ...
> اذكر الملاحظات من الصورة التالية ...
> 
> 
> ...




*أولا نبدأ بالسقف **.
1- السقف بلاطة مسطحة Flat Slab (طبقتين حديد)
2- الوصلات لربط الاسياخ مع بعضها **تبادلية** وهذا هو المفضل ...
3- وجود سيخ **البادى** وهو السيخ المجاور للكمر مباشرة ولا يتم حسابه ضمن حديد التسليح عند استلام الحديد او عند المحاسبة للمقاول
4- **بالنسبة للتسليح** :- 
* الحديد محمل على الكمرة لمزيد من التقويةوالترابط بين الكمر والسقف
* التسليح بحديد مم 12 او 14مم ويبدو غالبا 12مم 
* الرقة السفلية غير واضحة .. الشبكة (الرقة) العلوية :-الفرش زيادة تقريبا 7 فى المتر .. الغطا قليل تقريبا 6 فى المتر ..
*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (18 يناير 2013)

المهندس الصامت قال:


> *السؤال هذه المرة ...
> اذكر الملاحظات من الصورة التالية ...
> 
> 
> ...



*ثانيا :- بالنسبة للعمود **
1- هذا العمود فى الارضى السفلى ليس دائريا انما كان مستطيلا بدليل الاشاير التى تم ثنيها بالداخل ..
2- المشكلة التى اراها لا توجد اشاير لربط الاسياخ الطولية .
3- **بالنسبة لحديد التسليح** :-
* اقل عدد من الاسياخ للعمود الدائرى **6اسياخ** وهذا الشرط موجود هنا والعدد هنا 8 اسياخ
* من فوائد الكانات منع الانبعاج للااسياخ الطولية وهنا بالنسبة للكانات الحلزونية اذكر انها أيضا **تتحمل جزء من الحمل الراسى**
* **المسافة بين الكانات الحلزونية **_ وحسب ما ارى هذا الشرط غير متوفر هنا- أرى المسافة Pitch تقريبا 10 او 12سم على الاقل .. واقصاها 8سم 

*





*وتستكمل الملاحظات بخصوص الكمر المقلوبة فى المشاركة القادمة ان شاء الله ...

*


----------



## أسامه نواره (18 يناير 2013)

المهندس الصامت قال:


> *السؤال هذه المرة ...
> اذكر الملاحظات من الصورة التالية ...
> 
> 
> ...


*اولا اشكرك على هذا الربط المهم الذى يناقش المواضيع التنفيذيه بالصور وعلى المجهود المبذول فى هذا الموضوع المهم ولكن **من الملاحظات المهمه هو عدم امتداد طرف الرباط سواء لحديد البلاطه العلوى أو السفلى ليكون بزاويه لتحقيق الطول المطلوب بالشروط التى حددها الكود كما يلى 

*



*كذلك تلاحظ عدم وجود اضافى علوى للبلاطه والذى قد لايتواجد أثناء الحل على البرامج الانشائيه ولكن يجب تطبيق أقل نسبه مطلوبه للتسليح المطلوبه وهى 15% من القطاع وفى الكود الامريكى 18% من القطاع لذلك وجب اعادة التحقق من ذلك مع سمك البلاطه 
تقبل تحياتى *


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (18 يناير 2013)

أسامه نواره قال:


> *اولا اشكرك على هذا الربط المهم الذى يناقش المواضيع التنفيذيه بالصور وعلى المجهود المبذول فى هذا الموضوع المهم ولكن **من الملاحظات المهمه هو عدم امتداد طرف الرباط سواء لحديد البلاطه العلوى أو السفلى ليكون بزاويه لتحقيق الطول المطلوب بالشروط التى حددها الكود كما يلى
> 
> *
> 
> ...



*الشكر لك اولا فانت صاحب فضل كبير علينا ...
** وفعلا نسيت ملاحظة الحديد الاضافى ... بس استفسار ما المقصود بالقطاع ...
** وبالنسبة للجنش فى نهاية السيخ فنادرا ما اراها بشمهندس اسامة فى الاسقف المسطحة رغم انها اشتراط كود ...الا اللهم فى اللبشة ..
وهذه صورة لسقف كمرى Soild Slabوتم عمل جنش فى نهاية السيخ الرامى على الكمرة الساقطة ...*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (18 يناير 2013)

المهندس الصامت قال:


> *السؤال هذه المرة ...
> اذكر الملاحظات من الصورة التالية ...
> 
> 
> ...



*بعد ملاحظة السقف والعمود الدائرى 
ثالثا :- الكمرة امقلوبة Inverted Beam

** اولا للتفريق بين الكمرة الساقطة والكمرة المقلوبة ..*






ثانيا :- الفائدة 
وهنا اقتبس مشاركة لاحد الاعضاء *step6* واظن اجمل الفائدة 

*1- **إما في الأدوار الأخيرة وذلك لمنع سقوط مياه **المطر** علي الواجهات أفضل من المباني وفي هذه الحالة تسمي داروي*
*2 - في الفتحات الداخلية والصالات الداخلية المفتوحة أيضا لأنها **عازل جيدا للمياه أفضل من المباني**
3 - يتم عمل كمرة مقلوبة وذلك** لربط بين منسوبين مختلفين** أو سقفين مختلفين سقف في منسوب أسفل من أخر 
4 - في حالة **السلالم** المعرضة **لأحمال حية كبيرة** يتم عملها كدرابزين 
5 - في **البلوكانات التي يتم تحميل مباني أحمالها عالية** في نهايتها أفضل من تحميل المباني علي البلاطة والاستفادة من عدم عمل سقوط للكمرة في الواجهات 

**ثالثا :- بالنسبة لحديد التسليح **
1- الحديد العلوى مركب على طبقتين وبينهما تخانة موضحة بالجانب الايمن
2- حديد البرندات - حديد الانكماش - موجود وان كنت ارى ان الكمرة لم تتعدى 70سم - اعتقد واضع الحديد اكثر امانا 
3- قفل الكانات تبادلى وهذا هو المطلوب
4- حسب ما ارى الحديد الرئيسى لهذه الكمرة اعلاها وبناء عليه تكون مصممة R- Section


**رابعا :- بالنسبة لصب الخرسانة ..**
هنا اشكالية حيث المطلوب هندسيا صب الكمرة مع البلاطة فى يوم واحد ليعملا كوحدة واحدة وهو ايضا اشتراط الكود
لكن بالنسبة للتنفيذ .. جانب الكمرة او الجسر من الخارج ممكن عمله ..لكن الاشكال من الداخل ..هتعمل الجانب فوق الحديد ازاى وهتقويه فى ايه ..
لذا تجد فى احيان كتيرة المقاول سصب السقف ويرجع يصب الكمرة المقلوبة بعدها بيوم ان لم يكن بعدها باسبوع - على ما تيجى صبة ثانية .. كما هو موضح بالصورة..

*



*

ولكن الافضل طبقا للكود واصول الصنعة ان يتم صبها مرة واحدة - ايا كانت الطريقة-
وكان المهندس اسامة اقترح ان يتم عمل كراسى حديد كما فى البلاطة المسطحة كل 1م ويتم تحميل الجانب عليها مع وضع دكم حديد كل 1م ..وانا بفترح ممكن ننعمل بزراجين حديد حتى لو 8مم كل 1م وتتقوى فى الجانب الخارجى ونحاول عند البدء بصب السقف ان نبدا الصب بجانب الكمرة حتى يتماسك الجزء تحت الكمرة من السقف ونستطيع صب الجزء الباقى من الكمرة فيما بعد .. وهو اقتراح وليس عن تنفيذ فعلى ..وان شاء الله عنما اجد صورة لهذا التنفيذ ادرجها لاحقا ان شاء الله ..

هذا ووفق الله الجميع لكل خير ...
*


----------



## أسامه نواره (18 يناير 2013)

ت


المهندس الصامت قال:


> *الشكر لك اولا فانت صاحب فضل كبير علينا ...
> ** وفعلا نسيت ملاحظة الحديد الاضافى ... بس استفسار ما المقصود بالقطاع ...
> ** وبالنسبة للجنش فى نهاية السيخ فنادرا ما اراها بشمهندس اسامة فى الاسقف المسطحة رغم انها اشتراط كود ...الا اللهم فى اللبشة ..
> وهذه صورة لسقف كمرى Soild Slabوتم عمل جنش فى نهاية السيخ الرامى على الكمرة الساقطة ...*


*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
اولا اشكرك على كلماتك الطيبه 
ثانيا بالنسبه لاقل حديد تسليح يمكن وضعها فى أماكن الشد سواء فى المنطقه ذات العزوم الموجبه بين الاعمده أو ذات العزوم السالبه اعلى الاعمده فيجب الا تقل نسبة حديد التسليح عن 15% من قطاع الخرسانه يعنى لو بلاطه لاكمريه بسمك 22 سم اذن أقل مسطح للحديد يمكن وضعه = 22 * 15 /100 = 3.30 سم2 وده طبعا شامل حديد الشبكه وفى الكود الامريكى لايقل عن 18 % اى أكثر من الكود المصرى 
ثالثا نأتى لموضوع الجنشات وطول الرباط وخصوصا فى البلاطه اللاكمريه فكثيرا ماواجهت هذه المشكله فى التنفيذ وهى من المواضيع الخطيره كما سوف اوضح 
وقى غالبية الاسقف التى حدثت بها مشاكل كانت هذه من أهم المشاكل التى لم يتم تنفيذها وهو جنش الحديد بطول الرباط وهو 65 مره طول السيخ 
اذا نظرنا للبلاطه التاليه داخل المربع الاحمر 

*



*ماذا تلاحظ ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ الاجابه نلاحظ عزوم سالبه على العمود الطرفى يحتاج الى تسليح اضافى علوى بالاضافه الى حديد الشبكه العلويه 
كلام جميل وكلنا عارفينه -- اين المشكله ؟؟ اذا سألتك هل يصح أن يقف الحديد فى اقصى منطقة عزوم ؟؟؟ يعنى لو عندى كمره ساقطه ينفع أوقف الحديد السفلى الرئيسى فى منتصف بحر الكمره ؟؟؟؟ سوف يكون الرد طبعا لايصلح 
وكذلك الحال فى البلاطه اللاكمريه عند الاطراف والاركان للاعمده لايجوز عمل الحديد الاضافى العلوى أو حديد الشبكه كما فى التفصليه فى الصوره السابقه داخل المربع الاسود وانما الصحيح هو عمل شكل الحديد العلوى سواء للشبكه أو للحديد الاضافى العلوى كما فى التفصيله داخل المربع الاخضر لكى لايقف هذا الحديد فى منطقه اقصى عزوم سالبه وهذا مانص عليه الكود ولذلك يجب أن ينص على ذلك صراحتنا فى اللوحات الانشائيه وخصوصا فى البلاطه اللاكمريه كما يلى 

*


*
*


*
تقبل تحياتى*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (18 يناير 2013)

*شكرا على التوضيح بشمهندس اسامة ..
1- بالنسبة لاقل نسبة تسليح وصلت ..
2- بالنسبة للجنش كنت اعتقد جنش 10 سم بالكثير للتقوية فى الكمرة بس حضرتك وضحت الامور لكن الاستفسار ..
** بالنسبة للسقف الكمرىSoild Slab فرصة تواجد عزم سالب على عمود طرفى قليل .. اذا هل من الممكن ان نتغاضى عن عمل وصلة هنا ..؟؟
** بالنسبة للسقف المسط Flat Slab اذا تواجدت هذه الحالة من العزم السالب فوق العمود الطرفى ولم يكن هناك بلاطة Marginal أو ساقطة .. ان يتم مد الوصلة ..* ؟؟


----------



## أسامه نواره (18 يناير 2013)

المهندس الصامت قال:


> *شكرا على التوضيح بشمهندس اسامة ..
> 1- بالنسبة لاقل نسبة تسليح وصلت ..
> 2- بالنسبة للجنش كنت اعتقد جنش 10 سم بالكثير للتقوية فى الكمرة بس حضرتك وضحت الامور لكن الاستفسار ..
> ** بالنسبة للسقف الكمرىSoild Slab فرصة تواجد عزم سالب على عمود طرفى قليل .. اذا هل من الممكن ان نتغاضى عن عمل وصلة هنا ..؟؟
> ** بالنسبة للسقف المسط Flat Slab اذا تواجدت هذه الحالة من العزم السالب فوق العمود الطرفى ولم يكن هناك بلاطة Marginal أو ساقطة .. ان يتم مد الوصلة ..* ؟؟


اولا لاشكر على واجب 
بالنسبه للبلاطه العاديه solid slab فهذه البلاطه ترتكز على الكمرات الساقطه لذلك حديد هذه البلاطه يتم تجنيشه وامتداده داخل الكمرات الساقطه وبالطبع قد يسأل سائل طيب ماهى البلاطات العاديه اللى بنشوفها فى التنفيذ لافيه جنش ولاغيره والبلاطه زى الفل ولم تقع ولم يحدث لها شئ ؟؟؟ الاجابه عن هذا الموضوع كالاتى فى البلاطات العاديه solid slab عندما نتحدث عن بحر span من 3 الى 4م فالمشكله لاتظهر كثيرا لان الكود ذكر بأننا يجب وضع حديد علوى للبلاطات الطرفيه يناظر العزوم السالبه التى ذكرها الكود بمقدار W*L*L/24 برغم أن التحليل الانشائى يقول بأن العزوم عند الركيزه الطرفيه ال simple يكون بمقدار = صفر وطبعا قيمة L هنا هى 3 الى 4 متر وبالتالى سوف تكون قيمة العزوم قليله جدا 
أما اذا كنا نتحدث عن بلاطه عاديه ذات بحر span من 6 الى 7 متر فسوف تكون هذه العزوم السالبه ذات قيمة كبيره وعدم تنفيذ هذا الحديد العلوى وهو فى الغالب يكون الحديد المكسح للبلاطه مع عمل جنش لهذا الحديد بطول رباط داخل الكمره الساقطه وبغير ذلك فسوف نجد بعد فتره من الزمن وجود مشاكل وشروخ فى المناطق القريبه من الكمره لهذه البلاطه من اعلى 
أما بالنسبه للبلاطه اللاكمريه Flat slab فاذا لم يوجد كمرات على المحيط الخارجى فيجب عمل حديد الشبكه العلوى والحديد الاضافى العلوى على شكل شوكه مثل حديد الكابولى 
ارجو أن تكون الصوره قد وضحت 
تقبل تحياتى


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (18 يناير 2013)

*وضحت الصورة بشمهندس ... وجزاك الله خيرا 
بس حضرتك قابلت مشاكل فى تنفيذ الجنش .. طيب حضرتك شوف الصورة دى .. لكمرة محمل عليها كابولى ومرتكزة بهذه البساطة ..
*


----------



## محمد سنبله (18 يناير 2013)

المهندس الصامت قال:


> *الشكر لك اولا فانت صاحب فضل كبير علينا ...
> ** وفعلا نسيت ملاحظة الحديد الاضافى ... بس استفسار ما المقصود بالقطاع ...
> ** وبالنسبة للجنش فى نهاية السيخ فنادرا ما اراها بشمهندس اسامة فى الاسقف المسطحة رغم انها اشتراط كود ...الا اللهم فى اللبشة ..
> وهذه صورة لسقف كمرى Soild Slabوتم عمل جنش فى نهاية السيخ الرامى على الكمرة الساقطة ...*



السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
اشكر المهندس الصامت علي هذا الموضوع كما اتوجه بخالص الشكر للمهندس اسامه انه نقل الموضوع بشكل اخر واثراه وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتكما .كان لي بعض الاستفسارات وهي.
1-البلاطه السولد اللي في الصوره نفسي اعرف متشاله علي ايه مش الفروض حديد البلاطه يركب حديد الكمره ام يوجد تفسير هندسي لذلك
2- تربيط الحديد السفلي في الكانات الحداد يربط سيخ في كانه ويعدي 10 كانات ويربط مره بحجه انه مش عارف علشان اجناب الكمر معموله .التربيط الصحيح ؟وكيف يستطيع التربيط


----------



## محمد سنبله (18 يناير 2013)

السلام عليكم 
في طريقه عزل اسمها اللينر lainar وهي ستخدم في العزل عباره عن لفف من البلاستيك باطوال معينه مثل 18 م * 6 م والتخانه منها 1مم 1.5 مم تستخدم في البحيرات الصناعيه وتتميز بالسهوله والانجاز يتم حفر البحيره ويتم دكها ويتم وضع اللينر ويتم عمل طول تداخل حوالي 10 الي 20 سم بواسطه ماكينه لحام في الشركه عملن بحيره مسطح 2500 م في يوم واحد وتستخدم ايضا في حمامات السباحه حيث يتم تقطيع الزراجين ويوضع اللينر


----------



## محمد سنبله (18 يناير 2013)

أسامه نواره قال:


> ت
> *السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
> اولا اشكرك على كلماتك الطيبه
> ثانيا بالنسبه لاقل حديد تسليح يمكن وضعها فى أماكن الشد سواء فى المنطقه ذات العزوم الموجبه بين الاعمده أو ذات العزوم السالبه اعلى الاعمده فيجب الا تقل نسبة حديد التسليح عن 15% من قطاع الخرسانه يعنى لو بلاطه لاكمريه بسمك 22 سم اذن أقل مسطح للحديد يمكن وضعه = 22 * 15 /100 = 3.30 سم2 وده طبعا شامل حديد الشبكه وفى الكود الامريكى لايقل عن 18 % اى أكثر من الكود المصرى
> ...



السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
اشكر م اسامه علي التوضيح لكن ارجو توضيح نقطه معينه وهي
العزم عند العمود الركني بيساوي (w*l*l/24) يعني لو البحر صغير ممكن اهمله زي ما تفضلت في السولد ؟وان كان مش ههمله يتم عمله في منطقه العمود فقط ام علي طول الحد الخارجي وكانها كوابيل ؟ بالنسبه للكوابيل انا مش هعمل شوكه, الحديد اقف بيه. ام لازم اخد طول رباط ام اكتفي فقط برجل تساوي التخانه مطروح منها الغطاء
- بالنسبه ل15 % لو عندي كمره مدفونه 4 فاي 12 علوي ولا يوجد اضافي والشبكه 5 ف12 هيكون المجموع 9 علي الرغم ان الكمره محمله علي عمودين ولا نسبه منهم  
وشكرا


----------



## أسامه نواره (19 يناير 2013)

محمد سنبله قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
> اشكر المهندس الصامت علي هذا الموضوع كما اتوجه بخالص الشكر للمهندس اسامه انه نقل الموضوع بشكل اخر واثراه وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتكما .كان لي بعض الاستفسارات وهي.
> 1-البلاطه السولد اللي في الصوره نفسي اعرف متشاله علي ايه مش الفروض حديد البلاطه يركب حديد الكمره ام يوجد تفسير هندسي لذلك
> 2- تربيط الحديد السفلي في الكانات الحداد يربط سيخ في كانه ويعدي 10 كانات ويربط مره بحجه انه مش عارف علشان اجناب الكمر معموله .التربيط الصحيح ؟وكيف يستطيع التربيط


*وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله
1- لو رجعت لتصميم هذه البلاطه فسوف نجد أنها بلاطه طرفيه يعنى انشائيا العزوم عند طرفها = صفر ولكن لو رجعت للكود يقول لك لاتتركها هكذا يجب وضع عزوم سالبه عند نهاية هذه البلاطه بمقدار = w *L*L/24
اذن كيف يكون شكل وتوزيع الحديد ؟؟؟؟ هناك طريقتيين :
الاولى أن يتم عمل حديد اضافى علوى Min على شكل حرف L يتم عمل له كراسى حتى نحافظ على مكانه فى المكان العلوى فى البلاطه وعلى أن يمتد الطرف الاخر للحرف L داخل الكمره الساقطه
الثانيه يتم تكسيح سيخ من أسياخ حديد البلاطه السفلى ليصبح حديد علوى يرتكز على الحديد العلوى للكمره الساقطه وتنسى عمل الجنش بطول الرباط لهذا السيخ داخل الكمره الساقطه ويترك السيخ الاخر للبلاطه ليصبح حديد سفلى يتم وضعه داخل الكمره الساقطه وعلى أن يتم عمل له جنش أيضا داخل الكمره الساقطه --- نحن هنا قمنا بعمل نصف حديد البلاطه مكسح والنصف الاخر عدل ونحتاج الى حديد علوى على شكل حرف L كما بالطريقه الاولى لكى نكمل مقدار الحديد ال Min العلوى المطلوب وضعه فى منطقه الشد العلوى نتيجة قيمة العزوم التى نص عليها الكود وهى**w *L*L/24
**2- بالنسبه للتربيط السفلى لحديد الكمرات هناك أكثر من طريقه 
الاولى وهى يتم عمل حديد الكمره وتربيطه على أشاير الاعمده فى منسوب أعلى من منسوب الشده الخشبيه بمقدار 1.00 م وهنا يتم تربيط كل الكانات ويتم اخذ كل المسافات ويتم استلام الاستشارى لكل الاعداد والمقاسات لكل كمرات السقف وهى اعلى الشده الخشبيه بمقدار 1.00 م تقريبا ثم بعد الاستلام يتم تسقيط كل الكمرات داخل الفرم الخشبيه 
ولكن سوف يطلب منك الحداد زياده ماديه ليعمل بهذه الطريقه 
الطريقه الثانيه وهى كانات شدش يكون شكلها مثل أصابع اليد تعمل على توزيع الحديد السفلى للكمره 
الطريقه الثالثه وهى الضغط على الحداد ليقوم بتربيط الحديد السفلى 
تقبل تحياتى 
*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (19 يناير 2013)

أسامه نواره قال:


> *وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله
> 1- لو رجعت لتصميم هذه البلاطه فسوف نجد أنها بلاطه طرفيه يعنى انشائيا العزوم عند طرفها = صفر ولكن لو رجعت للكود يقول لك لاتتركها هكذا يجب وضع عزوم سالبه عند نهاية هذه البلاطه بمقدار = w *L*L/24
> اذن كيف يكون شكل وتوزيع الحديد ؟؟؟؟ هناك طريقتيين :
> الاولى أن يتم عمل حديد اضافى علوى Min على شكل حرف L يتم عمل له كراسى حتى نحافظ على مكانه فى المكان العلوى فى البلاطه وعلى أن يمتد الطرف الاخر للحرف L داخل الكمره الساقطه
> ...



*1- جزاك الله خيرا مهندس اسامة وكما وضحت .. وان كان غالب الشغل الذى اراه يهمل قيمة العزم Wl2/24ويتم فقط رمى الاسياخ فوق الكمر الساقطة ...
وغالب ما رايته يتم عمل سيخ تحت الحديد العلوى للكمرة وسيخ فوق الحديد العلوى وعندما سالت لماذا الحديد للبلاطة فوق الحديد العلوى للكمرة قال علشان قيمة العزم هنا ..!!!
كما بالصورة ..

*



*

2- بالنسبة لتربيط السفلى لللكمرات فكما وضح المهندس اسامة يتم تربيطها قبل تسقيطها كما هو موضح بالصورة .. وبعد ذلك يتم تسقيطها ..* *وبعد ما تخلص الاستشارى يستلم منك ..
الطريقة الاولى ..*






*الطريقة الثانية الكانة الشدش (الشتش)
يعنى لما الحداد يعمل 3 كانات فى الكمرة تبقى نعمة زى ما انت شايف بشمهندس محمد محتاج مجهود..
*







*الطريقة الثالثة :- الضغط ودى من عندك ...

هذا ووفق الله الجميع لكل خير ..*


----------



## محمد سنبله (19 يناير 2013)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
1-اشكرك م اسامه علي سرعه الرد لكن انا كان قصدي زي الصوره  مسار التسليح اسفل الكمره .ازاي البلاطه متشاله بهذا الوضع مش المفروض زي لو عندي كمره رئسيه ومُحمل عليها كمره ثانويه المفروض حديد الثانويه يركب علي حديد الرئسيه .ولا انا فاهم غلط
2- لو تم وضع كانه شدش طب ما هي الكانات هتتحرك وتفتح عن بعضها من تحت صح كده هل ده مقبول


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (19 يناير 2013)

محمد سنبله قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
> 1-اشكرك م اسامه علي سرعه الرد لكن انا كان قصدي زي الصوره مشاهدة المرفق 87359 مسار التسليح اسفل الكمره .ازاي البلاطه متشاله بهذا الوضع مش المفروض زي لو عندي كمره رئسيه ومُحمل عليها كمره ثانويه المفروض حديد الثانويه يركب علي حديد الرئسيه .ولا انا فاهم غلط
> 2- لو تم وضع كانه شدش طب ما هي الكانات هتتحرك وتفتح عن بعضها من تحت صح كده هل ده مقبول


*
1- ما فيش اختلاف بشمهندس محمد .. وصحيح زى ما قلت الكمرة الثانوية بتتحمل على الكمرة الرئيسية وبعد كده للاعمدة ..






2- بالنسبة للكانة الشدش لا تتحرك مربطة فى الحديد العلوى .. والهدف زى ما هو معروف انك تبعد الحديد السفلى عن بعضه البعض ...
*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (19 يناير 2013)

محمد سنبله قال:


> السلام عليكم
> في طريقه عزل اسمها اللينر lainar وهي ستخدم في العزل عباره عن لفف من البلاستيك باطوال معينه مثل 18 م * 6 م والتخانه منها 1مم 1.5 مم تستخدم في البحيرات الصناعيه وتتميز بالسهوله والانجاز يتم حفر البحيره ويتم دكها ويتم وضع اللينر ويتم عمل طول تداخل حوالي 10 الي 20 سم بواسطه ماكينه لحام في الشركه عملن بحيره مسطح 2500 م في يوم واحد وتستخدم ايضا في حمامات السباحه حيث يتم تقطيع الزراجين ويوضع اللينر
> مشاهدة المرفق 87347 مشاهدة المرفق 87348مشاهدة المرفق 87349



*اول مرة اسمع عن هذا النوع من العزل ..ربما لانه قليلا ما تواجهه ..

*















*واعتقد يستخدم لتبطين القنوات المائية .

** تبطين بحيرة صناعية






** تبطين حمام سباحة (بس الصورة دى العزل شكله مختلف شوية )

*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (19 يناير 2013)

*ؤالسؤال هذه المرة .. ملاحظاتك بخصوص هذه الصورة ..





*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (20 يناير 2013)

*الملاحظات :-






1-- حديد التسليح للعمدة **8 اسياخ** قطر 16مم
2- الكانة الموجودة بهذا الشكل تسمى **كانة حجاب او كانة نجمة** لربط الاسياخ فى المنتصف ..
3- **قفل الكانة متغير** سواء للكانة الخارجية او الكانة النجمة مرة يمين ومرة يسار ..
4- المسافة بين الكانات طبقا للكود المصرى
يجب ألا تزيد أقصى مسافات بين الكانات عن أى من القيم التاليه :
15 - مره قطر أصغر سيخ طولى 
- طول أدنى ضلع فى قطاع العمود
- 25سم
وكما ارى هذا الشرط متوفر هنا ..
5- **عدم تركيب قطع البسكوت** لا خرسانة ولا بلاستيك والعمود تم تقفيله ..
6- النجارة للعمود سيئة خصوصا مع **التنوير (الفتحات) الواضحة بالجنب الامامى** مما يترك فرصة لخروج اللبانى (ناعم الاسمنت) أو حتى يلجأ النجار للتقفيل باى شيئ وهذا يجعل السطه النهائى للعمود غير موغوب فيه .
*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (20 يناير 2013)

*السؤال هذه المرة .. متى نلجأ لعمل هذه الكمرة المخفية بين عمودين فى سقف مسطح ..*


----------



## محمد سنبله (21 يناير 2013)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
اريد الاستفسار عن 
يتم استخدام ميزان الزنبه لتعيين السنتر الخاص بالاعمده والقواعد صح كده .طب لو انا عندي قاعده مثلا 1.5*2وعمود 30*90 بعد ما احدد السنتر بتاع القاعده هرسم القاعده ازاي علي الارض علشان النجار يشتغل ياريت لو فيه اسكتش .هل ممكن اوقع القواعد من غير ميزان الزمبه اصل كنت بشوف م بياخد من المحور المسافه اللي هي محدده من اللوح في جميع الاتجاهات وما كنش بيعمل الزنبه ؟ايه هو الصح في الكلام ده 
*اذا كان عندي قواعد منفصله عاديه ومسلحه والخنزيره علي سطح الارض ازاي اخطط القواعد والاكس طبعا فوق الارض بحوالي 20 سم افرض حضرتك مثل علي قاعده


----------



## محمد سنبله (21 يناير 2013)

المهندس الصامت قال:


> *السؤال هذه المرة .. متى نلجأ لعمل هذه الكمرة المخفية بين عمودين فى سقف مسطح ..*


هي المفروض ليس لها اهميه حسب علمي لان الجساءه بتاعتها صغيره وبالتالي مش هتسحب احمال ولذلك الحمل سوف يتجه من البلاطه للاعمده لكن ممكن يكون حاططها علشان حائط تحتها او البحر كبير نوعا ما او ممكن يزرع عليها حاجه سلم او عمود


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (21 يناير 2013)

محمد سنبله قال:


> هي المفروض ليس لها اهميه حسب علمي لان الجساءه بتاعتها صغيره وبالتالي مش هتسحب احمال ولذلك الحمل سوف يتجه من البلاطه للاعمده لكن ممكن يكون حاططها علشان حائط تحتها او البحر كبير نوعا ما او ممكن يزرع عليها حاجه سلم او عمود



*والله بشمهندس محمد لا اعلم لماذا ..خصوصا فى سقف مسطح 
يعنى ما اعرفه البلاطة المخفية دى ممكن غلشان تحمل الكابولى او جزء من حمل الكابولى ...






لكن كهذه الطريقة بين عمودين ... ممكن الباكيات بجانبها كبير تحمل جزء من الحمل .. لا ادرى ... ممكن حد من الاساتذة ذوى الخبرة يفيدنا ..







*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (21 يناير 2013)

*


محمد سنبله قال:



السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
اريد الاستفسار عن 
يتم استخدام ميزان الزنبه لتعيين السنتر الخاص بالاعمده والقواعد صح كده .طب لو انا عندي قاعده مثلا 1.5*2وعمود 30*90 بعد ما احدد السنتر بتاع القاعده هرسم القاعده ازاي علي الارض علشان النجار يشتغل ياريت لو فيه اسكتش .هل ممكن اوقع القواعد من غير ميزان الزمبه اصل كنت بشوف م بياخد من المحور المسافه اللي هي محدده من اللوح في جميع الاتجاهات وما كنش بيعمل الزنبه ؟ايه هو الصح في الكلام ده 
*اذا كان عندي قواعد منفصله عاديه ومسلحه والخنزيره علي سطح الارض ازاي اخطط القواعد والاكس طبعا فوق الارض بحوالي 20 سم افرض حضرتك مثل علي قاعده

أنقر للتوسيع...


الطبيعى يتم استخدام ميزان الزنبة لتحديد الابعاد بالضبط خصوصا عندما اكسات مرتفعة 
فى الصورة التالية اساسات برج واللبشة موجودة والخنزيرة مرتفعة على جدران الجار يعنى على ارتفاع 2م مش 20 سم .. المهندس يحدد الاكس والنجار بينزل النقطة دى بميزان شاغول ..






.. وغالبا ما توجد طبقة خرسانة عادية (نظافة) والنجار يحدد القواعد عن طريق دق مسمار فى الجوانب الاربع ... 
*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (21 يناير 2013)

*كنت اود اعطاء اجابة كافية للصورة فى المشاركة السابقة ..وان شاء الله نكملها لاحقا ..
عموما نكمل المشوار .. ونسال الملاحظات بخصوص الصورة التالية ..*


----------



## محمد سنبله (21 يناير 2013)

المهندس الصامت قال:


> *
> 
> الطبيعى يتم استخدام ميزان الزنبة لتحديد الابعاد بالضبط خصوصا عندما اكسات مرتفعة
> فى الصورة التالية اساسات برج واللبشة موجودة والخنزيرة مرتفعة على جدران الجار يعنى على ارتفاع 2م مش 20 سم .. المهندس يحدد الاكس والنجار بينزل النقطة دى بميزان شاغول ..
> ...


حضرتك كان قصدي انا جبت سنتر القاعده من ميزان الزنبه تمام.عايز بقي احدد المسامير(الاركان)بتاع القاعده.انظر للصوره 
انا حضرتك جبت نقطه السنتر زي ما في الرسمه باللون البنفسجي وعايز اجيب الاربع النقط اللي في الركن الموضحين باللون الازرق ازاي احسبهم وانا في الموقع زي المثال الموجود في الصوره


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (21 يناير 2013)

محمد سنبله قال:


> حضرتك كان قصدي انا جبت سنتر القاعده من ميزان الزنبه تمام.عايز بقي احدد المسامير(الاركان)بتاع القاعده.انظر للصوره مشاهدة المرفق 87444
> انا حضرتك جبت نقطه السنتر زي ما في الرسمه باللون البنفسجي وعايز اجيب الاربع النقط اللي في الركن الموضحين باللون الازرق ازاي احسبهم وانا في الموقع زي المثال الموجود في الصوره



*قس المسافات من السنتر






وعندك حطة خشب حول العمود .. قس المسافات والكانات للتثبيت فى القاعدة وللاشاير .
معلش الصورة مش واضحة شوية ..






*


----------



## محمد سنبله (21 يناير 2013)

المهندس الصامت قال:


> *قس المسافات من السنتر
> 
> 
> 
> ...


مسافات ايه اللي اقسها من السنتر ارجو التوضيح بالارقام حسب المثال .ان عندي نقطه في المنتصف وعايز اجيب الاربع نقط بتوع القاعده هجيب هم ازاي من نقطه واحده انا دماغي لفت والله .ازاي نقطه تجيب اربعه
او اما الكلام ده كله مش صح


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (21 يناير 2013)

محمد سنبله قال:


> مسافات ايه اللي اقسها من السنتر ارجو التوضيح بالارقام حسب المثال .ان عندي نقطه في المنتصف وعايز اجيب الاربع نقط بتوع القاعده هجيب هم ازاي من نقطه واحده انا دماغي لفت والله .ازاي نقطه تجيب اربعه
> او اما الكلام ده كله مش صح



*على حسب ما فهمتك .. بس يظهر انا في حاجة مش فاهمة ..*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (22 يناير 2013)

المهندس الصامت قال:


> *كنت اود اعطاء اجابة كافية للصورة فى المشاركة السابقة ..وان شاء الله نكملها لاحقا ..
> عموما نكمل المشوار .. ونسال الملاحظات بخصوص الصورة التالية ..*



*صورة لاختبار تحديد درجة الدمك لتربة الردم 
اختبار المخروط الرملى Sand Cone Test. وهو منال للاختبارات الموقعية ..

وهذه الخطوات باختصار .. ويمكنك الرجوع الى الكود لمزيد من التفصيبل ..

*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (22 يناير 2013)

*السؤال هذه المرة .. اذكر الملاحظات بخصوص هذه الصورة ..





*


----------



## genius2020 (22 يناير 2013)

المهندس الصامت قال:


> *ؤالسؤال هذه المرة .. ملاحظاتك بخصوص هذه الصورة ..
> 
> 
> 
> ...



سلام عليكم م.المهندس الصامت 
سوالى هنا بخصوص الكانه الحجاب او النجمه
1. ده اسمها فى السوق فى المواقع ولا اسم علمى
2.امتى احتاجها
3.انا ملاحظ انها معملها من حديد فاى10مش فاى 8 هل ده شرط
قفل الكانه حضرتك ذكرت انه متغير هل ده صحيح وازى احكم علي الكفل خارجيه ونجمه ممكن توضيح لجزء ده
4.هل المسافه بين الكانت متغيره بتغير نوع الكانه يعنى الاتوماتك زى النجمه ولا مختلفه
5.راى حضرتك ايه النقطه رقم 5و6 اللى ذكرتها فى ملاحظاتك 
معلش اسلتى كتير جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## محمد سنبله (23 يناير 2013)

genius2020 قال:


> سلام عليكم م.المهندس الصامت
> سوالى هنا بخصوص الكانه الحجاب او النجمه
> 1. ده اسمها فى السوق فى المواقع ولا اسم علمى
> اسمها كانه حجاب في الموقع
> ...


السلام عايكم
تقبل تحياتي وادعوا لي


----------



## hrmetaljed (23 يناير 2013)

مشكور


----------



## genius2020 (23 يناير 2013)

محمد سنبله قال:


> السلام عايكم
> تقبل تحياتي وادعوا لي


جزاك الله خيرا اسال الله العظيم ان يزيدك علما ورزقا واخلاصا


----------



## genius2020 (23 يناير 2013)

لوسمحت م.محمد حضرتك ذكرت (لازم اعمل فرع كانه ممكن اعمل كانه حباييه في الاتجاهين بس هتعمل تعشيش اذن الحالهو الكانه الحجاب )ممكن توضيح للجزء ده وخاصه التعشيش ولو امكن صوره للفرق بين الكانتين


----------



## محمد سنبله (23 يناير 2013)

genius2020 قال:


> لوسمحت م.محمد حضرتك ذكرت (لازم اعمل فرع كانه ممكن اعمل كانه حباييه في الاتجاهين بس هتعمل تعشيش اذن الحالهو الكانه الحجاب )ممكن توضيح للجزء ده وخاصه التعشيش ولو امكن صوره للفرق بين الكانتين



موضوع الكانات تختلف من مصمم لاخر اهم حاجه تطبق شرط الكود وهي .المسافه بين فرع الكانه لايزيد عن 30 سم واعملها باي شكل .ده تفريد بعض الاعمده وبها الكاناه الحبايه المحاطه بالدائره  ,وانصحك بمشاهده فديو شرح الاعمده للمهندس ياسر الليثي شارح الموضوع ده بالتفصيل


----------



## genius2020 (23 يناير 2013)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك خيرا 
ممكن رابط الشرح الفيديو للمهندس اللثيى


----------



## ali sheva (23 يناير 2013)

اهي الفديوهات يا هندسة :Yasser El Leathy - Videos - Videos


----------



## genius2020 (23 يناير 2013)

ali sheva قال:


> اهي الفديوهات يا هندسة :Yasser El Leathy - Videos - Videos



جزاك الله خيرا م.على بارك الله فيك وشكر على سرعه الرد اكرامك الله


----------



## الفراشة 2 (24 يناير 2013)

موضوع اكثر من رائع شكرا جزيلا


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (24 يناير 2013)

محمد سنبله قال:


> موضوع الكانات تختلف من مصمم لاخر اهم حاجه تطبق شرط الكود وهي .المسافه بين فرع الكانه لايزيد عن 30 سم واعملها باي شكل .ده تفريد بعض الاعمده وبها الكاناه الحبايه المحاطه بالدائره مشاهدة المرفق 87500 ,وانصحك بمشاهده فديو شرح الاعمده للمهندس ياسر الليثي شارح الموضوع ده بالتفصيل




*جزاك الله خيرا مهندس محمد على المتابعة ..
وبالنسبة للكانة الحاية فى المنتصف يفضل الابتعاد عنها خاصة فى مثل العمود تحاشيا لحدوث التعشيش (عندك تقريبا 48 كانة حباية فى منتصف العمود )

*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (24 يناير 2013)

المهندس الصامت قال:


> *السؤال هذه المرة .. اذكر الملاحظات بخصوص هذه الصورة ..
> 
> 
> 
> ...





*هذه الصورة خلاطة عمل الخرسانة الرغوية لأحد اسطح المساجد ..






الخرسانة الرغوية أو ما يسمى بالـ foam concrete
وهي خلطة من الأسمنت والرمل وبعض المواد الكيماوية (عمل فقاعات هوائية ) لزيادة الحجم وخفة الوزن
** الاستعمال :-
من أجل عمل ميول للأسطح نظرا لأنها خفيفة الوزن إضافة إلى إمكانية أن يكون سطحها ناعما وقد ذكرنا في مشاركة سابقة الجرجورى لصرف مياه أمطار السطح ويتم عمل ميول للسطح واوتار للصب في اتجاه الجرجورى فضلا عن أن هذه الفراغات تؤدي إلى زيادة العزل الحراري للأسطح ..







** العيوب :- خرسانة ضعيفة لذا تحتاج عناية عند التنفيذ 

وفى الصورة التالية طبقة خرسانة رغوية لأحد الحمامات ..




*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (24 يناير 2013)

*والسؤال هذه المرة .. اذكر ملاحظاتك بخصوص الصورة التالية ..

*


----------



## الجيار 2020 (24 يناير 2013)

[h=1]اختبار مطرقة شميدت ( Schmidt Hammer test)[/h]​*تستخدم
مطرقة شميدت لتعيين رقم الارتداد Rebound Number حيث يعتمد عمل الجهاز على
النظرية التى تنص على أن قوة ارتداد كتلة مرنة يعتمد على قوة السطح الذى
تصطدم به. ويستخدم رقم الارتداد هذا فى الاسترشاد عن القيمة التقريبية
لمقاومة الضغط للخرسانية.
*​


----------



## الجيار 2020 (24 يناير 2013)

رابط شرح الموضوع

اختبار مطرقة شميدت ( Schmidt Hammer test) By www.engaswan.com - Download - 4shared - engaswan.com​


----------



## genius2020 (24 يناير 2013)

الجيار 2020 قال:


> رابط شرح الموضوع
> 
> اختبار مطرقة شميدت ( Schmidt Hammer test) By [url]www.engaswan.com - Download - 4shared - engaswan.com[/URL]​



جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## فاطمةالمهاجرة (24 يناير 2013)

المهندس الصامت قال:


> *جزاك الله خيرا مهندس محمد على المتابعة ..
> وبالنسبة للكانة الحاية فى المنتصف يفضل الابتعاد عنها خاصة فى مثل العمود تحاشيا لحدوث التعشيش (عندك تقريبا 48 كانة حباية فى منتصف العمود )
> 
> *




احنا عندنا نصمم كما في هذه الصورة يجب ومن الضرورري ربط 4 اسياخ في اطار cadre وهناك ربط 2 سيخ ما يشبه الاطارétrier والتعشيش ممكن تفاديه ,لكن لا نقبل بغير هكذا تصميم وشكرا


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (25 يناير 2013)

فاطمةالمهاجرة قال:


> احنا عندنا نصمم كما في هذه الصورة يجب ومن الضرورري ربط 4 اسياخ في اطار cadre وهناك ربط 2 سيخ ما يشبه الاطارétrier والتعشيش ممكن تفاديه ,لكن لا نقبل بغير هكذا تصميم وشكرا



*ما معنى cadre- etrier >>
بس يا بشمهندسة 2كانة حباية فى المنتصف يعطى فرصة اكبر للتعشيش ... خصوصا اذا كان اذا وجد قطعة زلط(بحص) عرضة لان تقف فى عرض احدى الكانات الحباية .مما يهل فرصة للعشيش اسفلها ... و اسخدام الهزاز Vibrator يساعد اكيد فى عدم حدوث التعشيش .. لكن احيانا يحدث ....
واعتقد الكانة النجمة مساحتها نفس مساحة الحديد لانين كانة حباية ...
واتكلم عن النفيذ ... واذا كان التصميم امن فلا باس .. لكن التنفيذ يستدعى اشياء قد تتغير للصالح العام 

*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (25 يناير 2013)

الجيار 2020 قال:


> *اختبار مطرقة شميدت ( Schmidt Hammer test)*
> 
> ​*تستخدم
> مطرقة شميدت لتعيين رقم الارتداد Rebound Number حيث يعتمد عمل الجهاز على
> ...




*فعلا يا بشمهندس . هو اختبار مطرقة شميدت 
**قيمة رقم الارتداد قيمة تقريبية لمقاومة ضغط الخرسانة**

وطبعا يستخدم عند طلب الاستشارى للتاكد من قيمة مقاومة الضغط لاحد العناصر .. خصوصا عند فشل نتيجة المكعبات الخرسانية ..

** المميزات ومصادر الاخطاء ..







** عمل الاختبار على احد الميد او السملات (الكمرات الارضية Ground Beam

*



*

** عمل الاخبار على احد الاعمدة ..

*



*


وما تلاحظة شكل الاعمدة جيد جدا .. ولكن ربما فشل المكعبات او ما شابه او حدث شك عند الاسشارى فى شيئ ..

والاختبار الثانى للتاكد من قيمة مقاومة الخرسانة هو اختبار القلب الخرسانى Core Test وندرجه فى مشاركة لاحقة ان شاء الله ..

*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (25 يناير 2013)

*اذكر ملاحظاك بخصوص الصورة ..*


----------



## أسامه نواره (25 يناير 2013)

المهندس الصامت قال:


> *والسؤال هذه المرة .. اذكر ملاحظاتك بخصوص الصورة التالية ..
> *


*
بالطبع ما يتم فى الصوره السابقه هو اختبار مطرقة اشميدت وهى احد اختبارات الخرسانه الغير متلفه والمهمه التى يجب اجرائها لاجراء معرفه عامه حول جودة ومقاومة الخرسانه وبالطبع هذا الاختبار هو اختبار تقريبى لايعطى نتائج حقيقيه لاجهاد الخرسانه ولكنه يعطى فكره عامه 
ولكن الاهم فى الصوره السابقه والتى يجب على كل مهندس وخصوصا المهندس الاستشارى لابد وأن يتدرب على الملاحظه والمقارنه وخصوصا على لون وشكل الخرسانه لمعرفة لون الخرسانه الجيده والخرسانه الرديئه فى المقاومه 
فلو قدر لى أن اكون استشارى على المشروع الذى يظهر فى الصوره السابقه فلابد من تكسير هذه الاعمده برغم عدم وجود تعشيش وذلك يرجع للاتى :-
1- اذا دققت النظر فى لون طوب المبانى فسوف تجده بلون اخضر غامق عن لون خرسانه الاعمده مما يعنى أن نسبة الاسمنت فى الاعمده قليله 
2- اذا دققت النظر فى خرسانه الطبان وهى كمرات الربط اعلى المبانى وكذلك العمود الصغير الذى تم صبه مع تلك الكمرات فسوف نجد لون هذه الكمرات غامق عن خرسانة الاعمده وبكل تأكيد شكل ولون الخرسانه يؤثر فيه خشب الكونتر المستخدم فى الفرم ولكن ما هو أمامنا لمشروع واحد اى نفس العده الخشبيه 
وبالطبع لن يستطيع الاستشارى اصدار تعليمات بتكسير هذه الاعمده الا اذا تأكد من ضعف مقاومة هذه الاعمده وهو ما يتم عمله اولا من استخدام مطرقة شميدت لاختبار الخرسانه لتعطى فكره عامه عن اجهادات الخرسانه ثم بعد ذلك اذا كانت نتائج مطرقة شميدت ضعيفه فيجب التأكد من ذلك عن طريق ال core test 
تقبل تحياتى 
*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (25 يناير 2013)

أسامه نواره قال:


> *
> بالطبع ما يتم فى الصوره السابقه هو اختبار مطرقة اشميدت وهى احد اختبارات الخرسانه الغير متلفه والمهمه التى يجب اجرائها لاجراء معرفه عامه حول جودة ومقاومة الخرسانه وبالطبع هذا الاختبار هو اختبار تقريبى لايعطى نتائج حقيقيه لاجهاد الخرسانه ولكنه يعطى فكره عامه
> ولكن الاهم فى الصوره السابقه والتى يجب على كل مهندس وخصوصا المهندس الاستشارى لابد وأن يتدرب على الملاحظه والمقارنه وخصوصا على لون وشكل الخرسانه لمعرفة لون الخرسانه الجيده والخرسانه الرديئه فى المقاومه
> فلو قدر لى أن اكون استشارى على المشروع الذى يظهر فى الصوره السابقه فلابد من تكسير هذه الاعمده برغم عدم وجود تعشيش وذلك يرجع للاتى :-
> ...



جزاك الله خيرا مهندس اسامة على ردك .. ولكن 
1*- لون طوب المبانى اخضر غامق مما يعنى نسبة الاسمن فى الاعمدة قليلة ؟؟؟ طوب المبانى ما العلاقة ؟؟؟
2- احيانا بشمهندس اسامة وجد عند احد الاسقف اخلاف نوع الخلطة بسبب اختلاف نوع الاسمنت ..يعنى لو صبة جديدة قد جد بعض الاختلاف لكن بعد فرة يصبح اللون واحد ..
وشكرا على الملاحظة بخصوص لا يسطيع الاسشلرى كسير الاعمدة الا بعد نتائج مطرقة شميدت ..
وفقك الله لكل خير ..*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (25 يناير 2013)

المهندس الصامت قال:


> *اذكر ملاحظاك بخصوص الصورة ..*



ا*لملاحظات:-
1- الصورة لشدة خشبية لأعمدة الدور الأرضى
**2- حدادة الأعمدة :-**
** اول 3 أعمدة تم الانتهاء من اعمال الحدادة لها وتم تجليد العمود
** الاعمدة فى المنتصف ما زال جارى تركيب اعمال الحداداة لها ولم يقفل باب العمود بعد
** الاعمدة الباقية يوجد بها الاشاير فقط ولم يتم البدء فى اعمال الحدادة لها .
**3- بالنسبة للشدة الخشبية ..**
** البرندات السفلية لتحطيط (تخطيط) مكان العمود على ارتفاع 20سم
** البرندات العلوية لضبط راسية العمود 
** البرندات الوسطى على ارتفاع 1,8 لمرور العمال موجودة **حيث غالبا ما يكون ارتفاع الدور الارضى 3م** او يزيد لمزيد من الربط ( المعلومة الجديدة هذه المرة )
** النهايز او الشيكالات المائلة على 45 للتقوية اثناء الصب موجودة 
**4- تقوية شدة الاعمدة :**
لم يتم بعد تقوية الاعمدة 


*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (25 يناير 2013)

*السؤال هذه المرة .. هذه السيارة موجودة لعمل احدى الاخبتبارات فى مجال الاساسات ؟؟ فما هو ..*


----------



## العلم والايمان (25 يناير 2013)

المهندس الصامت قال:


> *السؤال هذه المرة .. هذه السيارة موجودة لعمل احدى الاخبتبارات فى مجال الاساسات ؟؟ فما هو ..*



ب*عد السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
اسمحولى اشارك معكم فى هذا الموضوع الرائع الذى استفدت منه كثيرا وبالرغم من انى متخرج من 5 سنوات الا انى قضيت منها 4.5 فى الاعمال البحريه 
وسافرت مؤخرا للسعوديه لاعمل فى مشروع انشاء مدرسه بالكامل فكانى خريج جديد فى السوق المهم اعتقد ان هذه الصوره لاختبار الاختراق القياسى standard Penetration testing *


----------



## محمد سنبله (25 يناير 2013)

المهندس الصامت قال:


> *السؤال هذه المرة .. هذه السيارة موجودة لعمل احدى الاخبتبارات فى مجال الاساسات ؟؟ فما هو ..*



اعتقد ماكينه جسات


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (25 يناير 2013)

العلم والايمان قال:


> ب*عد السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> اسمحولى اشارك معكم فى هذا الموضوع الرائع الذى استفدت منه كثيرا وبالرغم من انى متخرج من 5 سنوات الا انى قضيت منها 4.5 فى الاعمال البحريه
> وسافرت مؤخرا للسعوديه لاعمل فى مشروع انشاء مدرسه بالكامل فكانى خريج جديد فى السوق المهم اعتقد ان هذه الصوره لاختبار الاختراق القياسى standard Penetration testing *



*ربنا يوفقك بشمهندس ... ولا تقلق فالعمل بسيط الى حد ما .. وان شاء الله تشاركنا بخبرتك فى الاعمال البحرية وهو جزء نادر المشاركة على المنتديات عامة ..
وهو بالفعل اختبار الاختراق القياسى ...

*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (25 يناير 2013)

*الصورة السابقة توضح سيارة لاختبار **تعيين قدرة التحمل التربة عن طريق اختبار SPT **ويتم منه ايضا الاستفادة من الترتيب الطبقى للجسات ..







من الاختبارات الحقلية لتعيين قدرة التحمل للتربة .. او قدرة التحمل القصوى للخوزايق**





قد يطلب فى المخططات التنفيذية التأكد من قدرة تحمل التربة قبل البدء فى التنفيذ **
وهو غالبا اختبار للتربة المتماسكة او غير المتماسكة ..**







ولكن عند الاختبار قد يجد تربة صخرية وما نحصل عليه هنا قيمة Rock Quality Desination ( RQD)..







وبالنسبة للخوزايق ..




*


----------



## genius2020 (25 يناير 2013)

جزاكم الله خيرا م. المهندس الصامت


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (26 يناير 2013)

*لماذا قد يتم عمل السلم هكذا ..*


----------



## المهندس الفاحص (26 يناير 2013)

*:56:اخي العزيز باركك الله وسدد خطاك:75:*​


----------



## اقليدس العرب (26 يناير 2013)

السلم بثلاث قلبات لغرض معماري او لصغر المكان والارتفاع الكبير للسقف


----------



## العلم والايمان (26 يناير 2013)

المهندس الصامت قال:


> *لماذا قد يتم عمل السلم هكذا ..*



بيكون تقريبا لارتفاع سقف الدور واستحاله عمله قلبه واحده


----------



## العلم والايمان (26 يناير 2013)

*مين يعرف ايه الى فى الصوره ؟؟*


----------



## العلم والايمان (26 يناير 2013)

وياريت لو حد يقولى ازاى اخلى الصوره ظاهره فى الموضوع على طول مش رابط يكون افضل


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (27 يناير 2013)

*شكرا للمهندس اقليدس والعلم والايمان على الرد .. ولكن ركزتم على عدد القلبات ..
ولم تركزوا على الشكل المتغير للسلم عن الطبيعى . حيث هذا النوع نوع محتلف وهو السلم سن المنشار Sawtooth Stair
وهذه الصورة من المهندس يا سر الليثى .. وما زلت استفسر عن سبب استخدام هذا النوع من السلالم .. فكما ارى شدته الخشبية مكلفة وتاخذ وقتا وكذلك تسليحه..
فلماذا كل هذا العناء ومن اجل ماذا ؟؟*







..


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (27 يناير 2013)

العلم والايمان قال:


> *مين يعرف ايه الى فى الصوره ؟؟*
> مشاهدة المرفق 87600



*حسب الصورة صورة لدعامات .. ممكن بغلة Pier لاحد الكبارى المائية>>

*




*
أعتقد نفس فكرة التحميل للخوازيق الخرسانية فى اعمال الاساسات Pile Load Test >>
حيث يتم التحميل اما بشكاير رمل او بلوكات خرسانية ...حسب المتاح .. للتاكد من قدرة الخوازيق على حمل الاحمال بامان..
*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (27 يناير 2013)

العلم والايمان قال:


> مشاهدة المرفق 87601
> وياريت لو حد يقولى ازاى اخلى الصوره ظاهره فى الموضوع على طول مش رابط يكون افضل



*عن ادراج الصورة من رابط url ... ازل العلامة عن استرداد الملف من بعيد ...
*


----------



## العلم والايمان (27 يناير 2013)

دى صوره اوضح من الى فاتت عن تحميل الارصفه البحريه 
فكرته قريبه من تحميل الخوازيق ولكن بدون اجهزه فقط ميزان القامه ومتابعة الهبوط يوميا


----------



## العلم والايمان (27 يناير 2013)

دى صوره اوضح من الى فاتت عن تحميل الارصفه البحريه 
فكرته قريبه من تحميل الخوازيق ولكن بدون اجهزه فقط ميزان القامه ومتابعة الهبوط يوميا


----------



## اقليدس العرب (27 يناير 2013)

السلم بهذا الشكل يستخدم لاغراض معماريه


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (27 يناير 2013)

اقليدس العرب قال:


> السلم بهذا الشكل يستخدم لاغراض معماريه



*انا معاك بشمهندس ..وسمعت ايضا انه لاغراض معمارية .. ولكن لاى غرض معمارى ..
يعنى عندما كنا نتحدث عن الكمرة المقلوبة Inverted Beam ونقول يتم عملها لاغراض معمارية ..فنعرف ما هى الاغراض المعمارية ..
لكن بالنسبة لهذا السلم ..؟؟؟ 
*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (27 يناير 2013)

* لحبن الاستفسار عن صورة السلم ..
هذه صورة لتغطية الحديد بمادة مانعة للصدأ - خصوصا فى الاماكن الرطبة والمعرضة للمياه- 
لحماية الحديد فترة اطول ...






تركيب الحديد فى احد القواعد ..





*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (27 يناير 2013)

استكمالا لجزء الشدات الخشبية .. *الاسكندرانى :-\* *عروق توضع مائلة أو راسية خارج الشدة وتثبت في العرقات والبرندات بالقمط بغرض – حمل الكوابيل الخارجية – حمل وتقوية داير السقف *


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (28 يناير 2013)

*السؤال هذه المرة .. الملاحظات بخصوص الصورة - وهى صورة للدور الارضى والاول لاحد فنادق الحجاج ...*


----------



## محمد سنبله (28 يناير 2013)

المهندس الصامت قال:


> *السؤال هذه المرة .. الملاحظات بخصوص الصورة - وهى صورة للدور الارضى والاول لاحد فنادق الحجاج ...*


 
ان في اعمده مش مكمله يعني في اعمده منهيه وزرعوا اعمد تانيه علي بلاطه السقف


----------



## محمد سنبله (28 يناير 2013)

سوال كيف يتم عزل الاسطح من ناحيه ترتيب الطبقات وكيف يتم تنفيذ الميل الوجود وزاي استلمه كمهندس


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (28 يناير 2013)

محمد سنبله قال:


> ان في اعمده مش مكمله يعني في اعمده منهيه وزرعوا اعمد تانيه علي بلاطه السقف



*صحيح بشمهندس محمد ...
يوضح جزئية الاعمدة المزروعة Planted Column
خصوصا لو العمود دا مكمل هيضايق مدخل الفندق او العمارة .. او الاعمدة فى الدور الارضى مضايق المعمارى فوق ...

الإشكال عند تصميم الكمرة الساقطة لانها هى التى تنقل الحمل ...من الاعمدة العلوية وفى هذه الفندق يحمل 5 ادوار علوية (فحمل العمود الواحد للمسطح الواحد يتم ضربه فى 5 وتحميله حمل مركز عند عمل Model على احد البرامج الانشائية ..












ولمزيد من التفصيل حول كيفية الحساب .. راجع هذه الرابط للمهندس المتميز ايهاب توفيق سرور (المحاضرة العشرون من دورته فى التصميم) ..

20 - Download - 4shared

وهنا مشاركة اقتبس مشاركة للمهندس المتميز اسامة نوارة حول هذه الجزئية ..

** يتم ايجاد حمل العمود للثلاث أدوار المتكرره (الادوار المتكررة )
** يتم حساب الاحمال فى نفس الدور الذى سوف يتم الغاء فيه العموديين على الكمره التى سوف يتم وضع العمود الجديد عليها 
** يتم حساب العزوم على الكمره التى سوف تحمل هذا العمود نتيجة حمل هذا العمود ونتيجة الاحمال عليها من بلاطة السقف وأى أحمال أخرى وكذلك يتم حساب قوى القص على هذه الكمره 
** والاهم هو حساب اجهاد الاختراق بين حمل العمود وعمق هذه الكمره 
من حساب العزوم يتم حساب حديد التسليح وكذلك حديد التسليح للقص لانه دائما نحتاج اليه ولابد من تحقيق اجهاد الثقب ويجب الايقل عرض الكمره عن طول العمود وكما أنه يجب دراسة مسطح اجهاد الثقب جيدا 
علما بأنه يتم يتم حل هذه الكمره على أنها بسيطه simple beam
وكما أنه يمكن ثنى حديد العموديين اللذيين ترتكز عليهم الكمره بحيث يصبح وكأنه frame مع الكمره 
)) ..

***وكان المهندس رزق حجاوى قد اوصى بان يتم تنفيذها **Vierendeel behaviour*
*(( في حالة وضع عمود على بلاطة planted column وللحصول على حل اقتصادي يتم تشغيل البلاطة السفلية والعلويه معا حسب نظام Vierendeel behaviour))

*** وكنت قد سالت المهندس ايهاب عن تفصيلة حديد التسليح لهذه الكمرة .. وانتظر رده وادرج التفصيلة لاحقا ان شاء الله* ..
*وفى نفس الفندق ملاحظة هامة أخرى نناقشها فيما بعد ان شاء الله ..وهى تقريبا نفس الفكرة ولكن الكمرة هنا كمرة كابولية تحمل اعمدة ل5 ادوار متكررة ..*


----------



## اقليدس العرب (28 يناير 2013)

المهندس الصامت قال:


> *انا معاك بشمهندس ..وسمعت ايضا انه لاغراض معمارية .. ولكن لاى غرض معمارى ..
> يعنى عندما كنا نتحدث عن الكمرة المقلوبة Inverted Beam ونقول يتم عملها لاغراض معمارية ..فنعرف ما هى الاغراض المعمارية ..
> لكن بالنسبة لهذا السلم ..؟؟؟
> 
> *


القضيه معماريه اقصد من جانب جمالي


----------



## اقليدس العرب (28 يناير 2013)

المهندس الصامت قال:


> * لحبن الاستفسار عن صورة السلم ..
> هذه صورة لتغطية الحديد بمادة مانعة للصدأ - خصوصا فى الاماكن الرطبة والمعرضة للمياه-
> لحماية الحديد فترة اطول ...
> 
> ...


من شروط هذه الاصباغ انها تكون غير فعاله كيميائيا اي لا تتفاعل مع الخرسانه وكذلك الحفاظ على تحزز القضبان وضمان عدم تاثر قوه الربط بين التسليح والخرسانه


----------



## اسراء اسامه (28 يناير 2013)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
اشكرك علي هذا الموضوع القيم وانا لسه مشتركه 
في احد المشاركات كان الكلام عن الكانه الشدش هي الكانه الشدش دي هتحافظ علي توزيع الاسياخ فقط صح طب الكانات لو ما اتربطتش بالحديد السفلي هتتحرك يعني هتفتح من تحت (هتميل نتيجه ضغط الخرسانه يعني المسافه بين كانتين من فوق 20 ومن تحت 30 مثلا) مش ده هياثر علي مقاومه الشير صح يعني الكانات كلها لازم تتربط صح ولا انا فاهمه غلط .ولو فاهمه صح ايه الحل بس يكون حل ميتعبش العامل برده


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (29 يناير 2013)

اقليدس العرب قال:


> من شروط هذه الاصباغ انها تكون غير فعاله كيميائيا اي لا تتفاعل مع الخرسانه وكذلك الحفاظ على تحزز القضبان وضمان عدم تاثر قوه الربط بين التسليح والخرسانه


 ..

*شكرا على ملاحظتك بشمهندس .. واكيد يجب الا تتفاعل مع الخرسانة والا ما الفائدة ...
*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (29 يناير 2013)

اسراء اسامه قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
> اشكرك علي هذا الموضوع القيم وانا لسه مشتركه
> في احد المشاركات كان الكلام عن الكانه الشدش هي الكانه الشدش دي هتحافظ علي توزيع الاسياخ فقط صح طب الكانات لو ما اتربطتش بالحديد السفلي هتتحرك يعني هتفتح من تحت (هتميل نتيجه ضغط الخرسانه يعني المسافه بين كانتين من فوق 20 ومن تحت 30 مثلا) مش ده هياثر علي مقاومه الشير صح يعني الكانات كلها لازم تتربط صح ولا انا فاهمه غلط .ولو فاهمه صح ايه الحل بس يكون حل ميتعبش العامل برده


..
*الكانات الشدش (الشتش) ليست من ضمن الحسابات المأخوذة فى مقاومة القص .. اما كانات زائدة وحتى لو تحركت ستحافظ على المسافات ..*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (29 يناير 2013)

*الكوابيل القصيرة Short cantilever (Corbles)**
كنت لاقول ان الاعمدة فى الصورة لاخر مشاركة سيتم تحميلها على كابولى كهذا .. ولكن رايت الكمرة مختلتفة شيئا ما ..







فادرج المشاركة بخصوص الكوابيل القصيرة لحين الاستفسار عن الكابولى فى الصورة السابقة ..

متى يتم اعتبار الكابولى قصيرا .. طبقا للكود المصرى .. وتفاصيل التسليح 






وهناك صور مختلفة لاستخدام هذا الكابولى 
منها الصورة الاتية ..








صورة للخزان بعد صب الحوائط والكوابيل ..

*




*
ووفق الله الجميع لكل خير ..
*


----------



## اسراء اسامه (29 يناير 2013)

المهندس الصامت قال:


> ..
> *الكانات الشدش (الشتش) ليست من ضمن الحسابات المأخوذة فى مقاومة القص .. اما كانات زائدة وحتى لو تحركت ستحافظ على المسافات ..*



انا قصدي الكانات التانيه هي اللي تتحرك ما هي مش مربوطه بالحديد السفلي مربوطه بالعلوي فقط زي ما في المشاركه الحداد ساعات مش بيربطها ويكتفي بربط العلوي بحجه انه مش هيعرف.علي العموم شكرا


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (29 يناير 2013)

اسراء اسامه قال:


> انا قصدي الكانات التانيه هي اللي تتحرك ما هي مش مربوطه بالحديد السفلي مربوطه بالعلوي فقط زي ما في المشاركه الحداد ساعات مش بيربطها ويكتفي بربط العلوي بحجه انه مش هيعرف.علي العموم شكرا


 ..

*هى تقريبا احسن من ما فيش - لان لو ما فيش كانة شدش الاسياخ الاسفلية هتلم على بعضها مما يعطى فرصة اكبر لحركة الكانات ..
وعندما تكون الاسياخ فى مكانها تكون الفرصة اقل للحركة ..
والافضل طبعا بشمهندسة .. الطريقة الاولى التربيط قبل التقسيط 

*



*

.. وقليل جدا ان تجدى ان يقوم الحدادا بهذا لانه هيكلف بالنسبة ليه ..
وفقك الله لكل خير ..


*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (30 يناير 2013)

*اختبار القلب الخرسانى Core Test**

كنا قد ذكرنا للاختبارات المطلوبة عند فشل نتائج المكعبات ..
وعند التاكد من ضعف الخرسانة من اختبار مطرقة شميدت (يعطى فكرة عامة عن الاجهاد) ..وللتأكد بصورة واقعية لقيمة مقاومة الخرسانة .. يتم القيام بعمل اختبار القلب الخرسانى Core Test

** مقدمة :-

*




* 
** النتائج :-

*



*

وان شاء الله ندرج اختبار التحميل فيما بعد ..
ووفق الله الجميع لكل خير ...




*


----------



## اسراء اسامه (30 يناير 2013)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
كنت عايزه اسال عن خرسانه الميول في عزل الاسطح.ازاي انفذها (ازاي اكون الميل .احدد للعامل ازاي يشتغل). و كيف يمكن استلامها


----------



## اسراء اسامه (31 يناير 2013)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
كن اود السؤال عن ماذا يقصد بتوشيح الاكسات . ماذا يقصد ايضا بتحطيط القواعد .وما هو لفظ التخشيب ياريت الشرح يكون باستفاضه لللاهميه


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (31 يناير 2013)

*


اسراء اسامه قال:



السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
كنت عايزه اسال عن خرسانه الميول في عزل الاسطح.ازاي انفذها (ازاي اكون الميل .احدد للعامل ازاي يشتغل). و كيف يمكن استلامها

أنقر للتوسيع...


والله بشمهندسة لم انفذ هذه الخرسانة .. وما استطعت الحصول عليه هاتين الصورتين .. عل فيهما من الفائدة لحين التوضيح لاحقا ..
هذه صورة من احد المناقصات لأحد المشاريع ..






وبالنسبة للسطح يتم تقسيمه إلى مثلثات عن طريق الأوتار ..
وهذه إشكال مختلفة للتقسيمات .. .





وأكيد المناسيب مهمة عند الاستلام بميزان القامة

وإذا حصلت على مزيد من التفصيل أدرجه لاحقا إن شاء الله ..




*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (31 يناير 2013)

اسراء اسامه قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
> كن اود السؤال عن ماذا يقصد بتوشيح الاكسات . ماذا يقصد ايضا بتحطيط القواعد .وما هو لفظ التخشيب ياريت الشرح يكون باستفاضه لللاهميه



*التوشيح تنزيل الاكسات على الواقع ..
التحطيط .. تحديد اركان القواعد 
التخشيب .. عمل جنب النجارة سواء للقواعد او الاعمدة او السقف او الكمرات ..
وهى غالبا مصطلحات سوق .. لمزيد من التفصيل حول هذه الاشياء بالتفصيل والفيديو يرجى مراجعة الرابطط .. وستجدى ما يسرك ..
http://www.youtube.com/user/HussinyMr
*


----------



## اسراء اسامه (31 يناير 2013)

شكرا م الصامت وكنت اود الاستفسار
هو انا اول حاجه هعمل الوتر صح وهعمل فيه الميل اللي هو بتاع خرسانه الميول وابدا افرد عليه الخرسانه الخاصه بالميل صح (زي وتر البياض)طب ميل الوتر ده كام الي كام.(كام افقي الي كام راسي) بالنسبه للجير المطفي مسام ايه اللي هيسدها ده تحته طبقات عازله اساسا .الاستلام انا ممكن استلم بميزان ميه اعمل علامه علي السور وانقلها


----------



## اسراء اسامه (31 يناير 2013)

بالنسبه للفيديوهات هي قيمه اشكرك عليها بس هو بيشوف العمود اللي فوق مع اللي تحت ليه .طب انا لو عندي بلكونات علي الداير الخارجي مش هعرف اعمل زي ما عمل ايه الحل


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (1 فبراير 2013)

اسراء اسامه قال:


> شكرا م الصامت وكنت اود الاستفسار
> هو انا اول حاجه هعمل الوتر صح وهعمل فيه الميل اللي هو بتاع خرسانه الميول وابدا افرد عليه الخرسانه الخاصه بالميل صح (زي وتر البياض)طب ميل الوتر ده كام الي كام.(كام افقي الي كام راسي) بالنسبه للجير المطفي مسام ايه اللي هيسدها ده تحته طبقات عازله اساسا .الاستلام انا ممكن استلم بميزان ميه اعمل علامه علي السور وانقلها


 >>

*صحيح كما ذكرتى الاوتار اولا ثم صب خرسانة الميول (بريقة) .
الاوتار بميل 1سم ناحية الجرجورى .. ممكن فى اخر السطح ندق مسمار وعند الجرجرى مسمار ونشد خيط بينهم .. ونساوى الاوتار عليهم ..
** وبالنسبة بالنسبة للمنسوب لو نقليته بميزان المياه الى جميع جوانب الدرة أو السترة .. ومنها يتم الننسيب ..
** لو حضرتك نفذتى خرسانة قبل كده . وجئتى بعد ذلك لرش الخرسانة بالمياه . ستجدى فقاقيع هوائية تخرج خصوصا عند وجود التنسيمات على السطح .. مما يعنى بوجود فراغات ..
وهذه الفراغات تسد .. وتسد الفارغات البسيطة بين الخرسانة والدروة .. مما لا يعطى فرصة لعبور مياه المطر ..
وهى من المواصفات خصوصا فى المشاريع المهمة . ووقد يتغاضى عنها ..

*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (1 فبراير 2013)

اسراء اسامه قال:


> بالنسبه للفيديوهات هي قيمه اشكرك عليها بس هو بيشوف العمود اللي فوق مع اللي تحت ليه .طب انا لو عندي بلكونات علي الداير الخارجي مش هعرف اعمل زي ما عمل ايه الحل


 ..

*عادى ما فيش مشكلة .. لان الاصل ان العمودين على استقامة واحدة .. وان كان قليلا ان يتم ذلك خصوصا مع الاعمدة الداخلية ووجود سقف ..
العمود يضبط باستلام الحطة السفلية ووزنه راسيا من الحطة العلوية . ولو كنت تريد التأكد على العمود السفلى فلا بأس ...
وبالنسبة للداير يكون 1م مثلا يضبط بميزان الشاغول واعتقد ممكن توزنيه بميزان مياه .. تضعى ميزان المياه فى اكثر من منطقة وترى الفقاعة الداخلية ..

*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (1 فبراير 2013)

تسليح ارضية الخزان الدائرى .. Circular Tank Floor Reinf. 

طبعا هناك اختلافات بين الخزان الدائري والخزان المستطيل ..

1- طبعا لا يوجد هنا عزم افقى لذا فكمية الخرسانة وكمية الحديد أقل من الخزان المستطيل
2- أفضل في المساحات الكبيرة عن الخزان المستطيل
3- طبعا عند التصميم يتم الحل باستخدام جداول خاصة اختلافا عن الخزان المستطيل
جداول الكود او كتاب الدكتور شاكر البحيرى






4- المشكلة هنا الشدة الخشبية وصعوبتها عن الخزان المستطيل






** تسليح القاعدة ..






** صورة واقعية ..
*الشبكة السفلية 







* بعد تركيب الشبكة العلوية واشاير الحوائط وماتنع المياه water Stop






** الصورة هنا لا يوجد الشبكة المربعة على بعد 4/D
لأنه يوجد هنا صفاية في المنتصف لتجميع المياه ..


----------



## اسراء اسامه (1 فبراير 2013)

المهندس الصامت قال:


> >>
> 
> *صحيح كما ذكرتى الاوتار اولا ثم صب خرسانة الميول (بريقة) .
> الاوتار بميل 1سم ناحية الجرجورى .. ممكن فى اخر السطح ندق مسمار وعند الجرجرى مسمار ونشد خيط بينهم .. ونساوى الاوتار عليهم ..
> ...


 شكرا م الصامت ,يعني انا ممكن استفيد من الجير المطفي بمفرده مثلا لو عندي سطح بس انا لسه هبني دور تاني بعد فتره ولتكن سنه اني السطح ده اعمل طبقه من الجير عليه لحد ما ابني .هل ده يمشي


----------



## اسراء اسامه (1 فبراير 2013)

ب


المهندس الصامت قال:


> ..
> 
> *عادى ما فيش مشكلة .. لان الاصل ان العمودين على استقامة واحدة .. وان كان قليلا ان يتم ذلك خصوصا مع الاعمدة الداخلية ووجود سقف ..
> العمود يضبط باستلام الحطة السفلية ووزنه راسيا من الحطة العلوية . ولو كنت تريد التأكد على العمود السفلى فلا بأس ...
> ...


ممكن توضح اكتر جزئيه ميزان الميه هستخدمه ازاي .ازاي استخدم الميزان علشان اشوف العمود اللي فوق مع اللي تحت انا في مستوي مختلف تماما
بس انا كنت بشوف في المقاولون العرب بيستلموا بطريقه تانيه انه بيدق مسمار في الحطه وينزل تقل ويقيس مسافه من تحت ومسافه من فوق ايه الفرق بينها وبين وزن الحطه العلويه مع السفليه


----------



## اسراء اسامه (2 فبراير 2013)

المهندس الصامت قال:


> *
> 
> والله بشمهندسة لم انفذ هذه الخرسانة .. وما استطعت الحصول عليه هاتين الصورتين .. عل فيهما من الفائدة لحين التوضيح لاحقا ..
> هذه صورة من احد المناقصات لأحد المشاريع ..
> ...


السلام عليكم
انا اسفه يا بش م انا اختلط علي الامر  وزي اول صوره حضرتك ارفقتها هي المياه بتمشي علي الوتر لحد ما تصل الجرجوري ام الباكيه كلها الميه بتتحرك ناحيه الجرجوري.طب هل ممكن اني الغي الوتر والخرسانه تميل ناحيه الجرجوري . اول صوره اللي هي مقسمه باكيتين هل ميل كل باكيه عكس التانيه ام هم علي نفس الميل بحيث لو خدت شريحه افقيه هلاقيهم علي خط واحد او علي ارتفاعين مختلفين


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (2 فبراير 2013)

*اعمال اسوار محطات المياه أو الصرف .. Fence Works in Water and waste Water Plants**

غالبا ما تكون القواعد العادية والمسلحة أساسات شريطية Strip Footing
** بالنسبة لتسليح القواعد المسلحة غالبا ما يكون التسليح minmum 5 #12مم
واذا زاد ارتفاع السور سيزداد العدد 6و7 #12مم ..

*




*
الصورة التالية .. صورة لقواعد شريطية وليست لسور ولكنها نفس التسليح 
الصورة الثانية ..

*




*
والملاحظة بخصوص الصورة السابقة موجود اشاير للاعمدة .. وبالسبة للاسوار خلى ارتفاع السور 3م فلا داعى لعمل اشاير ويتم عمل الاسياخ للعمود مرة واحدة ..
** فاصل تمدد كل 12م تقريبا حيث يكون عمودين بحوار بعضهم وبينهم فاصل من الفلين أو الخشب الحبيبى (وهذا كنا قد ذكرناه بالتفصيل فى مشاركة سابقة)
وهذه صورة توضح عمودين بينهم فاصل من الفلين (المطاط ) 







** الأعمدة والكمرة الرابطة اعلي الأعمدة تشطيبها بياض فطيسة (يتم الوقوف على المونة البيضاء)
وقد تختلف شكل الأعمدة من محطة لأخرى
** يتم عمل اسفال من الطوب الاسمنتى وهو الجزء الذى يتم الردم اعلاه والطوب الاسمنتى طبعا للحماية من الرطوبة
** يتم البناء بين الاعمدة والكمرة الرابطة طوب وردى وهو يتم توريده على شكل بلوكات وهو طوب جمالى لا يحتاج للتشطيب اعلاه ...
الصورة التالية .. صورة من احدى اللوحات الهندسية للسور (وعذرا على عدم وضوح الصورة )

*




*
الصورة التالية . انتهاء اعمال الخرسانة للسور وبد توريد الطوب الوردى

*




*
الصورة التالية .. اكتمال اعمال البناء بالطوب الوردى ومحارة الاعمدة والكمرة الرابطة قبل القيام بالبياض . وتلاحظ فى المبنى المجاور شكل البياض المطلوب ..

*





*هذا ووفق الله الجميع لكل خير ...*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (2 فبراير 2013)

اسراء اسامه قال:


> شكرا م الصامت ,يعني انا ممكن استفيد من الجير المطفي بمفرده مثلا لو عندي سطح بس انا لسه هبني دور تاني بعد فتره ولتكن سنه اني السطح ده اعمل طبقه من الجير عليه لحد ما ابني .هل ده يمشي



*ايه الفكرة من انك تتركى طبقة من الجير المطفا على السطح وحده ..وبالنسبة للسؤال الله أعلم بس أعتقد الفائدة عند استخدامه مع الخلطة الخرسانية ..*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (2 فبراير 2013)

اسراء اسامه قال:


> ب
> ممكن توضح اكتر جزئيه ميزان الميه هستخدمه ازاي .ازاي استخدم الميزان علشان اشوف العمود اللي فوق مع اللي تحت انا في مستوي مختلف تماما
> بس انا كنت بشوف في المقاولون العرب بيستلموا بطريقه تانيه انه بيدق مسمار في الحطه وينزل تقل ويقيس مسافه من تحت ومسافه من فوق ايه الفرق بينها وبين وزن الحطه العلويه مع السفليه


..

*بشمهندسة ميزان المياه (ما يستخدم لوزن اعمال البلاط) ممكن يستخد لضبط الراسية فقط فى الاعمال ارتفاعها بسيط (يعنى مثلا لو عندك جنب خشب 40سم لقاعدة مسلحة) تستخدمى الميزان لضبط الراسية مثلما فى داير البلكونة .فقط الفقاعة تكون فى المنتصف . وفى الرابط اللى عليه الفيديوهات يضبط الراسية للجنب الخشب بميزان الخيط (الشاغول).. الامر متاح ..
وبالنسة لضبط راسية العمود بدق مسمار وقياس المسافة الفكرة هى هى .. لو العمود راسى تماما قيسى على اى مسافة والمسافة من اعلى مثل الاسفل ..

*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (2 فبراير 2013)

اسراء اسامه قال:


> السلام عليكم
> انا اسفه يا بش م انا اختلط علي الامر مشاهدة المرفق 87771 وزي اول صوره حضرتك ارفقتها هي المياه بتمشي علي الوتر لحد ما تصل الجرجوري ام الباكيه كلها الميه بتتحرك ناحيه الجرجوري.طب هل ممكن اني الغي الوتر والخرسانه تميل ناحيه الجرجوري . اول صوره اللي هي مقسمه باكيتين هل ميل كل باكيه عكس التانيه ام هم علي نفس الميل بحيث لو خدت شريحه افقيه هلاقيهم علي خط واحد او علي ارتفاعين مختلفين


..
*لا داعى للاسف ابدا ..
الخرسانة كلها تميل ناحية الجرجورى والاوتار حاجة مساعدة لضبط منسوب الخرسانة عند الصب ..
الباكيات كلها تميل ناحية الجرجورى ...اعلى ما تكون بجانب الدروة واخفض عند الجردروى 
*


----------



## اسراء اسامه (2 فبراير 2013)

المهندس الصامت قال:


> *ايه الفكرة من انك تتركى طبقة من الجير المطفا على السطح وحده ..وبالنسبة للسؤال الله أعلم بس أعتقد الفائدة عند استخدامه مع الخلطة الخرسانية ..*[/quote
> السلام عليكم
> انا قصدي يعني ان ده حاجه مؤقته علي ما نبدا الدور الاخر بدل تكلفه ونرجع نكسر تاني الخرسانه بتاع العزل ان نعمل جير (زي اللبن ) علشان احمي السقف من ماء المطر لحد ما اكمل الادوار الاخري .........دي مجرد فكره


----------



## اسراء اسامه (3 فبراير 2013)

كنت اود سؤال بس كنت متردده جدا لان سؤال سخيف شويه بس انا انظر الي المنتدي اننا اخوه فراح حرجي 
ازاي اعرف ان مثلا الغرفه دي قبلي ولابحري او شرقي او غربي .اصل انا بعرفها بالشمس بس لاقي واحد مش مهندس ويقول الصاله دي بحري فانا استغرب هو عرف ازاي فكنت اود معرفه كيف احدد هذا الامر وانا في اي مكان ااي وقت


----------



## العلم والايمان (4 فبراير 2013)

ما هو الموجود فى الصوره


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (7 فبراير 2013)

اسراء اسامه قال:


> المهندس الصامت قال:
> 
> 
> > *ايه الفكرة من انك تتركى طبقة من الجير المطفا على السطح وحده ..وبالنسبة للسؤال الله أعلم بس أعتقد الفائدة عند استخدامه مع الخلطة الخرسانية ..*[/quote
> ...


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (7 فبراير 2013)

اسراء اسامه قال:


> كنت اود سؤال بس كنت متردده جدا لان سؤال سخيف شويه بس انا انظر الي المنتدي اننا اخوه فراح حرجي
> ازاي اعرف ان مثلا الغرفه دي قبلي ولابحري او شرقي او غربي .اصل انا بعرفها بالشمس بس لاقي واحد مش مهندس ويقول الصاله دي بحري فانا استغرب هو عرف ازاي فكنت اود معرفه كيف احدد هذا الامر وانا في اي مكان ااي وقت



*ولا سخيف ولا حاجة .. اتجاه الرياح فى مصر الشمال الغربى (البحرى)
الاتجاه الاخر الجنوب الغربى (القبلى ) .. ممكن تسالى الرياح مننين وخلاص ... وحدود معلومتى ...
** المعيشة والاستقبال فى الاتجاه البحرى لضمان التهوية
** غرف النوم الاتجاه الشرقى للتطهير باشعة الشمس
**المطابخ والحمامات فى اتجاه الجنوب (الجنوب الغربى) حتى لا تنتشر الروائح داخل الشقة..


*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (7 فبراير 2013)

*معدات عملية الدمك compaction Equipment**
استكمالا للمشاركة رقم 39 بخصوص اعمال الدمك او الاحلال **

من الاعمال المهمة جدا سواء عند اعمال الردم العادى backfilling أو الردم الانشائى (الاحلال) Replacment Soil
وهنا نذكر المعدات المستخدمة فى دمك التربة
1- الطييعى والمعروف فى **المواقع الكبيرة** والطويلة استخدام الهراسات Rolles
الصورة التالية لاحد خطوط الانتاج الرئيسية فى مصنع مكرونة







استخدام الهراسات فى اعمال الطرق (الاساس او الاسفلت)





.
2- بالنسبة للمواقع **المحدودة والضيقة **..
2-1 – الدكاك (الدكاكة الافقية ) Plate compactor

*




*
2-2– النطاطة Rummer

*




*
3-2- الدكاك الصغيرة وفوقها سائقة أو خلفها سائق Walking behind rummer
2-3-1- الدكاك فوقه سائق 

*




*
2-3-2- الدكاك خلفها سائق يوجها يمينا ويسارا

*




*
ويميز طبعا هذه المعدات حجمها المتوسط مما يسمح بالمناورة خصوصا عند قرب القواعد او الاعمدة من بعضها ...

*




*
وبالمناسبة غالب ما راينه الدكاك الافقى موجود فى مصر والنطاطة والدكاكة خلفها سائق موجود بدول الخليج (السعودية)
ايجار الرصاصة الصغيرة وعليها سائق تقريبا وزن 2,5طن وايجارها باليوم 500 ريال
هذا ووفق الله الجميع لكل خير ..
*


----------



## khaled (troy) (8 فبراير 2013)

اكتر موضوع استفدت منة في المنتدي 
الف شكر يا بشمهندس


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (8 فبراير 2013)

khaled (troy) قال:


> اكتر موضوع استفدت منة في المنتدي
> الف شكر يا بشمهندس



*الشكر لله مهندس خالد .. ننظر منك فقط دعوة بظهر الغيب ..
وفقك الله لكل خير 
*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (8 فبراير 2013)

*استكمالا للمشاركة رقم 170 بخصوص اعمال الرخام ...
قد ذكرنا طريقة اللصق باالجبس والطريقة الميكانيكية ..
وهنا نذكر طريقة اللصق بمواد لصق مثل marble Glue ..
وهى ببساطة فرد غراء لاصق على الجدار قبل لصق قطعة الرخام ..
وهذه صورة لغراء لاصق ابيض باخدى الجامعات قبل تركيب الرخام ...






** وتوضيحا ..

** يقف العمال على سقالة معدنية وصولا للارتفاعات المختلفة ..
وهذه صورة توضح اجزاء السقالة المعدنية ..






** يتم استلام الحوائط الرخام باستخدام ميزان مياه ..















هذا ووفق الله الجميع لكل خير ..

*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (8 فبراير 2013)

*** لو عندك قواعد لمشروع بهذا العدد







فتوقيع الاكسات Axis لهذه القواعد سياخذ وقتا .. وسيكون هناك فرصة لحدوث خطا ..
الافضل هنا توقيع Setting Out حدود الخرسانة العادية بمحطة الرصد الشامة Total Station
سرعة فى الوقت وضمانا للضبط .. وان كان التوقيع بالتوتال يحتاج لمراجعة لان الراصد ايضا عرضة لحدوث خطا

*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (8 فبراير 2013)

*صورة للابتسامة فقط ..
يبقى يشوف مين اللى يطلعه ...
تذكر دائما ان هناك حدود للمعدة ايا كانت ...لا يمكنها التحمل لمالا نهاية ...

*


----------



## محمد سنبله (9 فبراير 2013)

اللبشه الكمريه 
وتستخدم غالبا في التربه ذات المشاكل 
وايضا في حاله الاحمال العاليه علي اساس اني اكون منطقه جاسئه في المناطق اللي عليها اجهاد عالي علشان اوفر


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (9 فبراير 2013)

محمد سنبله قال:


> اللبشه الكمريه
> وتستخدم غالبا في التربه ذات المشاكل
> وايضا في حاله الاحمال العاليه علي اساس اني اكون منطقه جاسئه في المناطق اللي عليها اجهاد عالي علشان اوفر



*جزاك الله خيرا مهندس محمد على الصورة .. واول مرة اشوف صورة للبشة الكمرية فعلا ..*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (9 فبراير 2013)

*استكمالا للمشاركة الخاصة باعمال السباكة .. كنا قد قد ذكرنا **البيبه** او البلاعة او سيفون الارضية ..
وهنا نذكر البيديه ..
**البيديه (حوض التشطيف) Bidet :**
هو عبارة عن حوض شبه بيضاوى ويوضع بجوار المرحاض الغربى بغرض الأغتسال .






توضيح المكونات ..






رسم توضيحى.







مواصفة ..

*


----------



## رزق حجاوي (9 فبراير 2013)

محمد سنبله قال:


> اللبشه الكمريه
> وتستخدم غالبا في التربه ذات المشاكل
> وايضا في حاله الاحمال العاليه علي اساس اني اكون منطقه جاسئه في المناطق اللي عليها اجهاد عالي علشان اوفر



السلام عليكم
شكرا لك على هذه المشاركة القيمة ، والتي توضح اللبشة (الحصيرة)مع كمرات مقلوبة raft with inverted beams
ويفضل استخدام هذا النوع عندما يكون لدينا مياه جوفية وهي اسهل بالتنفيذ ايضا.
وقد يتم الاستغناء عن الكمرة المقلوبة واستخدام cap كما في الصورة التالية


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (9 فبراير 2013)

رزق حجاوي قال:


> السلام عليكم
> شكرا لك على هذه المشاركة القيمة ، والتي توضح اللبشة (الحصيرة)مع كمرات مقلوبة raft with inverted beams
> ويفضل استخدام هذا النوع عندما يكون لدينا مياه جوفية وهي اسهل بالتنفيذ ايضا.
> وقد يتم الاستغناء عن الكمرة المقلوبة واستخدام cap كما في الصورة التالية



*شكرا على التوضيح بشمهندس رزق .. ولكن أعتقد أنه يتم صب الكمرات بعد صب اللبشة او الحصيرة ..
الا يخلق هذه نوعا من عدم اللافاعلية من عدم الاتصال بينهما او صبهما مرة واحدة ... حتى مع تشريك الحديد للكمرة داخل اللبشة ..

*


----------



## رزق حجاوي (9 فبراير 2013)

المهندس الصامت قال:


> *شكرا على التوضيح بشمهندس رزق .. ولكن أعتقد أنه يتم صب الكمرات بعد صب اللبشة او الحصيرة ..
> الا يخلق هذه نوعا من عدم اللافاعلية من عدم الاتصال بينهما او صبهما مرة واحدة ... حتى مع تشريك الحديد للكمرة داخل اللبشة ..*


السلام عليكم
يتم صب الكمرات المعكوسة inverted beams بعدصب اللبشة وتجهيز الشدة للكمرات وذلك لصعوبة تنفيذ وتثبيت الشدة للكمرات وكذلك صعوبة الصب.
اما الاستمرارية بين اللبشة والكمرات فهي مؤمنه من خلال حديد التسليح للكانات links وكذلك تخشين سطح الخرسانة في منطقة الكمرات مع ضرورة تنظيف الخرسانة والحديد قبل الصب.
مع العلم بان تصميم اللبشة الكمرية هو مشابه تماما لتصميم بلاطة السوليد solid slab ويكون الحمل المطبق على اللبشة هو رد فعل التربة الناجم عن الاحمال الميتة والحية او اية احمال اخرى dead & live load


----------



## محمد سنبله (10 فبراير 2013)

السلام عليكم



[/URL][/IMG]
شكل البايل كاب


----------



## محمد سنبله (10 فبراير 2013)

هل هذه التفصيله دي صحيحه مع العلم ان السنه اللي تحت اللي ظاهره في القطاع في حائط تحتها



[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## أسامه نواره (10 فبراير 2013)

محمد سنبله قال:


> هل هذه التفصيله دي صحيحه مع العلم ان السنه اللي تحت اللي ظاهره في القطاع في حائط تحتها
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL][/IMG]


*
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
مجهود كبير تشكر عليه ولكن توجد ملاحظه مهمه جدا وهو فى الحديد السفلى فيجب أن يكون كالاتى 

*



تقبل تحياتى


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (10 فبراير 2013)

*استكمالا للمشاركة الخاصة بسور المحطة .
1- فاصل الهبوط كل 12 م تقريبا







\2 - قبل القيام باعمال اللياسة يتم عمل الاوتار .. وهذه الاوتار قليلا ما رايتها على سور .. وغالبا تنفذ فى الاعمال المهمة..







*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (10 فبراير 2013)

محمد سنبله قال:


> السلام عليكم
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*جزاك الله خيرا مهندس محمد وهى فعلا من ضمن الصور الخاصة بهامة الخوازيق وقد ادرجنا صور مشابهة بالمشاركة رفم 93*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (10 فبراير 2013)

رزق حجاوي قال:


> السلام عليكم
> يتم صب الكمرات المعكوسة inverted beams بعدصب اللبشة وتجهيز الشدة للكمرات وذلك لصعوبة تنفيذ وتثبيت الشدة للكمرات وكذلك صعوبة الصب.
> اما الاستمرارية بين اللبشة والكمرات فهي مؤمنه من خلال حديد التسليح للكانات links وكذلك تخشين سطح الخرسانة في منطقة الكمرات مع ضرورة تنظيف الخرسانة والحديد قبل الصب.
> مع العلم بان تصميم اللبشة الكمرية هو مشابه تماما لتصميم بلاطة السوليد solid slab ويكون الحمل المطبق على اللبشة هو رد فعل التربة الناجم عن الاحمال الميتة والحية او اية احمال اخرى dead & live load



*جزاك الله خيرا مهندس رزق ..
ولكن كنت قد رايت مشاركة سابقة للزملاء بالمنتدى فيما يخص الكمرة المقلوبة Inverted Beaعلى سقف .. ومن ضمنهم المهندس اسامة نوارة الذى اوصى بان يتم صبها مرة واحدة حيث اشتراط الكود والصب ميليثيا (اى معا) لضمان فاعلية عملهما معا ..واالكمرة المقلوبة هناك حديد ايضا مشرك بالسقف ..؟؟؟
وارجو ان يفيدنا المهندس اسامة بخصوص اللبشة المقلوبة ايضا ..
حيث اعتقد بالنسبة للسقف ممكن عملها ..لكن بالنسية للبشة المقلوبة اعتقد صعبة التنفيذ كما قال المهندس رزق ؟؟؟
*


----------



## محمد سنبله (10 فبراير 2013)

أسامه نواره قال:


> *
> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
> مجهود كبير تشكر عليه ولكن توجد ملاحظه مهمه جدا وهو فى الحديد السفلى فيجب أن يكون كالاتى
> 
> ...


اشكرا م اسامه يعني التفصيله دي كده شغاله تمام ما في مشاكل منها ,طب لي سؤال هل ممكن بدل الكرافته اعملها مقص


----------



## أسامه نواره (10 فبراير 2013)

محمد سنبله; قال:


> اشكرا م اسامه يعني التفصيله دي كده شغاله تمام ما في مشاكل منها ,طب لي سؤال هل ممكن بدل الكرافته اعملها مقص


*
**يتوقف ذلك على اعتبار مهندس التصميم الانشائى المصمم للمشروع هذه البلاطه (بلاطة الحمام) بسيطة الاتكاز على البلاطه الرئيسيه أم لا ؟؟؟ وكما تعرف فى التنفيذ نحن لانعرف لذلك الافضل عمل حديد الحمام كرافته كما هو موضح لان ذلك يعمل على وجود الاستمراريه بين بلاطة الحمام والبلاطه الرئيسيه ومع العلم اذا كان التصميم لبلاطة الحمام أنها بسيطة الارتكاز على البلاطه الرئيسيه فكان يجب عمل فواتير فى البلاطه الرئيسيه حول الحمام لان منطقه الحمام فى هذه الحاله تعتبر فتحه فى البلاطه الرئيسيه وكما تعرف الكود ينص على عمل فواتير علويه وسفليه حول الفتحه 
تقبل تحياتى *


----------



## أسامه نواره (10 فبراير 2013)

المهندس الصامت; قال:


> *جزاك الله خيرا مهندس رزق ..
> ولكن كنت قد رايت مشاركة سابقة للزملاء بالمنتدى فيما يخص الكمرة المقلوبة Inverted Beaعلى سقف .. ومن ضمنهم المهندس اسامة نوارة الذى اوصى بان يتم صبها مرة واحدة حيث اشتراط الكود والصب ميليثيا (اى معا) لضمان فاعلية عملهما معا ..واالكمرة المقلوبة هناك حديد ايضا مشرك بالسقف ..؟؟؟
> وارجو ان يفيدنا المهندس اسامة بخصوص اللبشة المقلوبة ايضا ..
> حيث اعتقد بالنسبة للسقف ممكن عملها ..لكن بالنسية للبشة المقلوبة اعتقد صعبة التنفيذ كما قال المهندس رزق ؟؟؟
> *


*اشكرك اخى العزيز على هذا الرابط الاكثر من ممتاز وكما اشكر مهندسنا الكبير المهندس رزق
وبالطبع كما ذكرت أنه اذا تم صب جزء الكمره المقلوبه منفرده وهذا غالبا الذى يتم فيجب أخذ ذلك فى الاعتبار أثناء التصميم فى أن نقوم باهمال تأثير الخرسانه المسلحه فى تحمل قوى القص واعتبار حديد الكانات هى التى تتحمل فقط كل اجهادات القص وبذلك سوف نستطيع صب الجزء من الكمره المقلوبه منفصله عن الاساس (اللبشه) 
ولكن لى ملاحظه بالطبع لم يتم أخذ ذلك فى الاعتبار فى الصور الموضحه فلم يتم الالتزام باشتراطات الكود فى المسافه الرأسيه بين افرع الكانه الواحده فالكود ينص على الاتزيد المسافه الرأسيه بين أفرع الكانه عن 30 سم وهذا مالم يتحقق كما فى الصوره التاليه فلم يتم عمل افرع من الاساس للكمره المقلوبه وانما تم عمل كانه واحده بدون افرع وبالتالى نتوقع عدم حساب الكانات المطلوبع لعمل فاصل الصب الافقى فى الكمره المقلوبه 

*



*تقبل تحياتى *


----------



## رزق حجاوي (10 فبراير 2013)

المهندس الصامت قال:


> *جزاك الله خيرا مهندس رزق ..
> ولكن كنت قد رايت مشاركة سابقة للزملاء بالمنتدى فيما يخص الكمرة المقلوبة Inverted Beaعلى سقف .. ومن ضمنهم المهندس اسامة نوارة الذى اوصى بان يتم صبها مرة واحدة حيث اشتراط الكود والصب ميليثيا (اى معا) لضمان فاعلية عملهما معا ..واالكمرة المقلوبة هناك حديد ايضا مشرك بالسقف ..؟؟؟
> وارجو ان يفيدنا المهندس اسامة بخصوص اللبشة المقلوبة ايضا ..
> حيث اعتقد بالنسبة للسقف ممكن عملها ..لكن بالنسية للبشة المقلوبة اعتقد صعبة التنفيذ كما قال المهندس رزق ؟؟؟
> *


السلام عليكم
ظروف التنفيذ تتطلب في مرات كثيرة تجزئة الصب ، وهي لا تؤثر على عمل المنشأ ومنها على سبيل المثال
الجدران الاستنادية retaing wall and basement wall نقوم بصب القاعدة اولا ومن ثم الجدار ونعتمد في الاتصال بين القاعدة والجدار حديد التسليح والتماسك بين الخرسانة من خلال تخشين السطح بالرغم من منطقة الاتصال بين القاعدة والجدار تتعرض لاكبر عزوم momentوكذلك اكبر قوة قص shear وكذلك خزانات الماء نقوم بتجزئة الصب.


----------



## محمد سنبله (10 فبراير 2013)

السلام عليكم 
م اسامه حضرتك دي لوحه من مدينتي



[/URL][/IMG]
حضرتك زي ما في القطاعات بياخد طول رباط وخلاص هل دي لما تكون بسيطه الارتكاز اخد طول رباط ولما اعوز انقل عزم اعمل كرافته زي ما حضرتك عملت .طب موضوع المقص بيتعمل في الخزانات بدل ما اعمل كرافته اعمل مقص زي دي



[/URL][/IMG]
ايه الفرق بين التلاث حالات اصل عندي لبس في هذا الامر


----------



## محمد سنبله (10 فبراير 2013)

سؤال اخر م الصامت هو في موضوع سور المحطه هي الباكيات بتكون كل كام اقضد المسافه بين كل عمود واخر كام .هل ينفعل الغي الاعمده مثلا واخد الحائط مره واحده او مثلا اعمل اكتاف طوب وخىلاص بدل الاعمده


----------



## moustafa_prof (10 فبراير 2013)

جزاك الله خيراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## رزق حجاوي (11 فبراير 2013)

السلام عليكم
بخصوص فاصل الهبوط في الصورة التي ارفقتها للسور هل الفاصل استمر في القاعدة للجدار ايضا ام انه كان يبدأ فوق مستوى القاعدة ...؟؟؟.


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (11 فبراير 2013)

رزق حجاوي قال:


> السلام عليكم
> بخصوص فاصل الهبوط في الصورة التي ارفقتها للسور هل الفاصل استمر في القاعدة للجدار ايضا ام انه كان يبدأ فوق مستوى القاعدة ...؟؟؟.



*لا اعلم بخصوص هذا السور .. وان شاء الله احاول البحث عن قواعد هذه السور 
واعتقد عمل الفاصل سواء من الخرسانة العادية او المسلحة حسب المصمم .
وكنت قد ادرجت صور سابقة بخصوص هذه الفاصل وتم تنفيذه خلال الخرسانة العادية اى فصل كامل من العادية حتى الاعمدة . وهى صور سور لاحدى محطات معالجة مياه الصرف ..

*





*الفاصل فى الخرسانة المسلحة ..*






*فاصل الميدة الرابطة والاعمدة ..*











*أعتقد التربة تتحكم فى هذه الفاصل بنسبة كبيرة ...*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (11 فبراير 2013)

*بخصوص اعمال التكييف Air Condition works
أشكال موزعات الهواء ..












وهذه صورة من رسومات احد الأبراج في جزيرة الريم.
حيث يتم عمل الابعاد لهذه الفتحات قبل صب الكمرة لعدم التكسير لاحقا مما يؤثر وقتا وكلفة على الأعمال المنفذة . ويجب ان يكون المهندس المنفذ مطلع على هذه اللوح ..






*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (11 فبراير 2013)

*** استكمالا للمشاركة السابقة بخصوص تعليق مجارى الهواء المستخدمة لنقل هواء التكييف ..*
*نعلق بمشدات وعلاقات *


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (11 فبراير 2013)

محمد سنبله قال:


> سؤال اخر م الصامت هو في موضوع سور المحطه هي الباكيات بتكون كل كام اقضد المسافه بين كل عمود واخر كام .هل ينفعل الغي الاعمده مثلا واخد الحائط مره واحده او مثلا اعمل اكتاف طوب وخىلاص بدل الاعمده


 ..

*الاعمدة حسب اللوح بشمهندس محمد وغالبا كل 3م (الفاصل كل 4اعمدة (3* 4= 12م) .. طبعا الاكتاف ممكن تتعمل بدل الاعمدة تقريبا ..
والاكتاف دى ممكن تلاقيها فى شغل الاهالى ... وتجدها واضحة فى جنب الطوب الاسمنتى حول اللبشة وتجد هذه الاكتاف كل 3م تقريبا ايضا ..
وان شاء الله ادرج صورة لسور بالاكتاف ..
*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (11 فبراير 2013)

المهندس الصامت قال:


> *بعد ملاحظة السقف والعمود الدائرى
> ثالثا :- الكمرة امقلوبة Inverted Beam
> 
> ** اولا للتفريق بين الكمرة الساقطة والكمرة المقلوبة ..*
> ...



*استكمالا للمشاركة السابقة بخصوص صب الكمرات المقلوبة 
من الافضل كما بينا صب الكمرات المقلوبة مع السقف مباشرة وهنا ندرج صور لصب كمرة مقلوبة 30سم مع السقف مباشرة دون عمل فاصل صب .
** 1- حدادة ونجارة الكمرة المقلوبة والسقف .*




* 
2- جنب الكمرة من الخارج وصب الكمرة المقلوبة وهنا الصب بالخلاطة اليدوية حيث البرويطة ويقوم العمال بنقل الخرسانة منها للكمرة

*





* 4- بعد تمام الصب وفك النجارة . وتجد الارتفاع كبير *



* 3- عن قرب*



*



ومما يجدر التنويه عنه ان ارتفاع الكمرة هنا 30 سم ارتفاع صغير ..لكن مع ارتفاع قد يصل ل60سم تجد صعوبة الى حد ما فى الكمرة من حيث تقوية النجارة وصب الخرسانة ..
ونحاول ان شاء الله البحث عن صور لكمرة اكبر .
هذا ووفق الله الجميع لكل خير ..


*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (12 فبراير 2013)

*من الملاحظات المهمة عند تسليح الكمرات الساقطة Projected Beam ..
**خصوصا عند وجود كمرة ثانوية **Secondary ورئيسية **Main يتم وضع حديد الكمرة الثانوية فوق الكمرة الرئيسية كنوع من الارتكاز ..**
** الصورة التالية توضح الحديد السفلى للكمرة الثانوية فوق الكمرة الرئيسية**





**


** هذا يتضح أكثر من الصورة لتالية حيث الفرق بين الكمرات الثانوية والرئيسية واضح ..**







** وان كنت لا ادري لما لجا المصمم لهذه الفرق الواضح بين الكمرتين .. حتى الكمرات بعد الدهانات .. شكلها غير مقبول نسبيا .. **







هذا ووفق الله الجميع لكل خير ...
*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (12 فبراير 2013)

*من الملاحظات عند تركيب اعمدة حديدية **Steel Columns Base 
**
على اعمدة او ميد خرسانية حيث يتم عمل مسامير لربط الاعمدة الحديدية







.. من المهم تحديد مكان الاعمدة بالضبط لوضع جوايط المسامير مضبوطة.. والا قد تقابل من المشاكل فيما بعد ...**
وهنا صورة لمكان مسمار متحرك عن مكانه فيضطر لقطع باللحام فى العمود للضبط ...**





اى نعم يتم وضع وردة وربما اكثر من وردة washer ثم وضع الصامولة .. ويتم الربط 





**ولكن** هناك احيان 1سم يمثل مشكلة كبيرة ... فقد ادرجت مشاركة سابقة بخصوص الكوابيل القصيرة **Corbles**
وكمثال ادرجت صورة لكوابيل قصيرة فى خزان معالجة مياه صرف يركب عليها اقراص دوارة لمعالجة البكتريا **
لا بد من تحديد اماكن المسامير منعا للمشاكل عن تثبيت هذه الاقراص .






هذا ووفق الله الجميع لكل خير ..*


----------



## رزق حجاوي (12 فبراير 2013)

المهندس الصامت قال:


> *من الملاحظات عند تركيب اعمدة حديدية **Steel Columns Base
> ** .. من المهم تحديد مكان الاعمدة بالضبط لوضع جوايط المسامير مضبوطة.. والا قد تقابل من المشاكل فيما بعد ...**
> وهنا صورة لمكان مسمار متحرك عن مكانه فيضطر لقطع باللحام فى العمود للضبط ...**
> 
> ...


السلام عليكم
من الاخطاء الشائعة في التنفيذ عدم تثبيت براغي التثبيت في مكانها الصحيح anchor bolts ويتبعه خطأ اخر وهو القيام بتوسعة مكان الثقب hole بواسطة النار وفذه الحالة فان هناك خطور انشائية على سلامة المنشأ عند تعرضة لاحمال الرياح uplift حيث ان صفحية التثبيت base plate لا تعمل بسبب اتساع الثقب ويصبح حمل الشد كله على الوردة washer 
وكما هو واضح في الصورة فسماكتها وابعادها (لا تكاد تغطي الفتحة)اقل بكثير من سماكة صفيحة التثبيت مما يؤدي الى انهيارها تحت تأثير الشد وانهيار المبنى.


----------



## أسامه نواره (12 فبراير 2013)

*اذا رجعنا للصوره التاليه فى طريقة الصب 


[/URL]

فسوف نجد الاتى :
1- تم صب 0.50 سمك البلاطه بلغة السوق فرش ثم يتم صب الجزء الباقى من سمك الخرسانه غطاء كما يظهر فى الاسهم فى الصوره لماذا ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
2- المقاول لايملك العده الخشبيه الكافيه فيقوم باللجوء لاسلوب الصب السابق لماذا ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
3- يلجأ المقاول لهذه الطريقه من الصب حتى يستغل تصلد 0.50 سمك الخرسانه لمرور 3-4 ساعات خلال اليوم فى صب 0.50 سمك بلاطة السقف وبالتالى تستطيع الشده تحمل 0.50 سمك بلاطة السقف وكذلك تصلد هذه الخرسانه يعمل مع الشده الخشبيه الضعيفه على تحمل النصف المتبقى من سمك البلاطه وهذا ما يقوم المقاول بعمله فى الصوره السابقه ---- وما هى المشكله فى ذلك ؟؟؟؟؟
4- المشكله هو خلق فاصل صب أفقى بين سمكى البلاطه والذى لم يؤخذ فى الاعتبار أثناء التصميم !!!!!!!!! وما هو المطلوب عمله ؟؟؟ بالطبع وجود فاصل صب أفقى يحتاج حديد تسليح رأسى أو مائل على هذا الفاصل الافقى ونظرا لعدم وجود هذا التسليح لذلك سوف يكون هذا الفاصل من أضعف النقاط فى البلاطه كما نلاحظ فى الصوره التاليه 




[/url]
والصوره السابقه من رابط موجود بالمنتدى هو كالاتى 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t238565.html#post1979704
وكما نلاحظ فاصل الصب الافقى عنده يحدث انفصال تام بين الطبقه السفليه من البلاطه والتى تم صبها أولا حتى تصلدت ثم تم صب الجزء الباقى من سمك البلاطه بدون وجود حديد رأسى يربط بين طبقتى البلاطه 
5- بالطبع لابد من صب البلاطه بكامل السمك مره واحده حتى نتلاشى المشكله السابقه 
تقبل تحياتى 
*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (13 فبراير 2013)

*


رزق حجاوي قال:



السلام عليكم
من الاخطاء الشائعة في التنفيذ عدم تثبيت براغي التثبيت في مكانها الصحيح anchor bolts ويتبعه خطأ اخر وهو القيام بتوسعة مكان الثقب hole بواسطة النار وفذه الحالة فان هناك خطور انشائية على سلامة المنشأ عند تعرضة لاحمال الرياح uplift حيث ان صفحية التثبيت base plate لا تعمل بسبب اتساع الثقب ويصبح حمل الشد كله على الوردة washer 
وكما هو واضح في الصورة فسماكتها وابعادها (لا تكاد تغطي الفتحة)اقل بكثير من سماكة صفيحة التثبيت مما يؤدي الى انهيارها تحت تأثير الشد وانهيار المبنى.

أنقر للتوسيع...

 >>

بس بشمهندس رزق يتم مقاومة الاحمال الجانبية (احمال الرياح) بواسطة الشكالات الجانبية Side Bracing







**والا ما الحل بشمهندس حالة عدم وجود المسامير فى مكانها** . وهذه المسامير مصبوبة سلفا وموجودة فى الخرسانة ..







والتثبيت السليم اكيد مطلب مهم وشكل جيد ..

*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (13 فبراير 2013)

أسامه نواره قال:


> *اذا رجعنا للصوره التاليه فى طريقة الصب
> 
> 
> [/URL]
> ...



*جزاك الله خيرا على الملاحظات بشمهندس اسامة ..
وما اراه غالبا فى صب السقف بالخلاطة .. يفرش العمال خرسانة الى سطح الحديد وبعد كده يفرشوا الواح بونتى ويتم صب جزء الخرسانة الباقى فما بعد ... امكانيات محدودة يا هندسة ..

*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (13 فبراير 2013)

*متى نلجأ لعمل عمود فى قاعدة منفصلة بهذا الشكل ؟؟؟؟ ..*


----------



## محمد سنبله (14 فبراير 2013)

السلام عليكم
link memmber 



[/URL][/IMG]



[/URL][/IMG]



[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (14 فبراير 2013)

محمد سنبله قال:


> السلام عليكم
> link memmber
> 
> 
> ...


*

جزاك الله خيرا مهندس محمد .. بس ما فائدة ها العضو ؟؟؟؟
*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (14 فبراير 2013)

المهندس الصامت قال:


> *متى نلجأ لعمل عمود فى قاعدة منفصلة بهذا الشكل ؟؟؟؟ ..*



*هذا والله اعلم صورة لعمود غير مركز فى منتصف القاعدة **لملاشاة العزم الناتج عن حمل السقف (عملية ترحيل القاعدة)** 

.. حسث الصالة هنا ذات مسطح كبير وتم تغطية الصالة بنوع من الاسقف ( اعتقد Courragated Sheets كما بالصورة التالية ..


*




* 

فحمل السقف او القوة الناتجة عن السقف تكون كما بالصورة التالية كما كنا ندرس البلاطات المقوسة Arch Slab






ومن الحلول اما تصميم القاعدة على هذه الاجهاد غير المنتظم او تصميم القاعدة على حمل منتظم وهو الاسهل ..







لذا فالقوة الافقية هذه تسبب عزما على القاعدة المنفصلة وتسبب اجهاد شد tension Stress ولملاشاة هذه العزم تم ترحيل القوة العمودية Normal Force في الجهة الأخرى للعزم لتسبب عزما آخر كما وضح بالصورة السابقة يقابل عزم القوة الأفقية وتكون المحصلة النهائية قوة عمودية فقط Normal Force only ولا يكون هناك اجهادات شد ..

وأحب أن انوه أن هذا مجرد تخيلى للصورة السابقة ليس الا .. وربما يكون هناك سبب آخر لجعل القاعدة هكذا ..
هذا ووفق الله الجميع لكل خير ...


*


----------



## أسامه نواره (14 فبراير 2013)

المهندس الصامت قال:


> *
> جزاك الله خيرا مهندس محمد .. بس ما فائدة ها العضو ؟؟؟؟
> *


*فائدته الغاء وجود الكوابيل حيث يقوم هذا العضو بنقل حمل الكمرات الخارجيه على الواجهات الى العمود مباشرة وهذا حل أكثر من ممتاز
تقبل تحياتى *


----------



## أسامه نواره (14 فبراير 2013)

المهندس الصامت[COLOR=#0000ff قال:


> *هذا والله اعلم صورة لعمود غير مركز فى منتصف القاعدة *[/COLOR]*لملاشاة العزم الناتج عن حمل السقف (عملية ترحيل القاعدة)**
> .. حسث الصالة هنا ذات مسطح كبير وتم تغطية الصالة بنوع من الاسقف ( اعتقد Courragated Sheets كما بالصورة التالية ..
> فحمل السقف او القوة الناتجة عن السقف تكون كما بالصورة التالية كما كنا ندرس البلاطات المقوسة Arch Slab
> 
> ...


*كلام منطقى وأظن أن هذا المبنى كما ذكرت عباره عن اطارات Frame والاساسات لاعمده Fixed ولكن الملاحظ هو صغر مسطح القواعد المسلحه وكما أن أشاير الاعمده لابد وأن تقف عند ثلث ارتفاع العمود وليس كطول رباط من القاعده المسلحه 
تقبل تحياتى  *


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (14 فبراير 2013)

** الصورة التالية توضح احد استخدامات الخرسانة العادية حيث تستخدم كطبقة نظافة ويمكنك بعدها توقيع اكسات وحدود القواعد بسهولة ..اما اذا كانت التربة طينية خصوصا مع وجود مياه جوفية سيكون الامر صعبا ..


----------



## رزق حجاوي (14 فبراير 2013)

السلام عليكم
الشكر للجميع على هذه الصور القيمة والتعليقات المفيدة .
بخصوص القواعد الظاهرة في هذه الصورة فهي تعود على الاغلب لهنجر معدني بحيث تم تصميم الاتصال بين القاعدة وعمود الهنجر (الاطار frame) عبارة عن وثاقة fixed
اما الحديد الظاهر من القاعدة فهو حديد رقة العمود column neck الذي سيتم تثبيت براغي التثبيت به Anchor Bolts


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (14 فبراير 2013)

أسامه نواره قال:


> *كلام منطقى وأظن أن هذا المبنى كما ذكرت عباره عن اطارات Frame والاساسات لاعمده Fixed ولكن الملاحظ هو صغر مسطح القواعد المسلحه وكما أن أشاير الاعمده لابد وأن تقف عند ثلث ارتفاع العمود وليس كطول رباط من القاعده المسلحه
> تقبل تحياتى  *



*والله بشمندس اسامة المبنى عادى فى المشاركة السابقة صورة نسيت ادراجها وقم تم تعديل المشاركة .. الاعمدة فوقها كمرة رابطة واشاير من الكمرة لتربيط sheets السقف بها ...وان شاء الله ادرج صوة مفصلة لتركيب هذا النواع من التغطيات .. واعتقد أنها أفضل من سقف خرسانى .. لكن المشكلة انها تحتاج معدة خاصة لعمل السقف بهذه الدوران وعمل السطح بالشكل المطلوب والتعريجات عليه corrugations

*


----------



## رزق حجاوي (14 فبراير 2013)

*السلام عليكم**



يتم مقاومة الاحمال الجانبية (احمال الرياح) بواسطة الشكالات الجانبية Side Bracing

أنقر للتوسيع...

**من المعلوم ابه يتم تصميم المنشأت المعدنية (الهناجر )على الرياح باتجاهين الاول موازي للمبنى والاخر عمودي على المبنى ويتم عمل تدعيم bracing باتجاه ويكون الاتجاه الاخر العمودي على اتجاه التدعيم كطار frame تتعرض فيه القاعدة للشد الناتج عن العزم moment وتكون بدون بدون تدعيم without bracing كما في الشكل المرفق**
**








*


> *والا ما الحل بشمهندس حالة عدم وجود المسامير فى مكانها** . وهذه المسامير مصبوبة سلفا وموجودة فى الخرسانة ..*


*
**الاصل في العمل الهندسي ان يكون صحيحا منذ البداية وهناك طريقة خاصة لتثبيت براغي التثبيتAnchor bolts قبل الصب يكون من خلال تثبيت البراغي على صفيحة plate من الخشب او الحديد يتم تثبيت البراعي عليها حسب القطر والابعاد المطلوبة .
اما اذا حصل خطأ في تثبيت براغي التثبيت في الخرسانة ففي هذه الحالة لا نقوم بثقب صفيحة الثبيت base plate الا بعد ان يتم اخذ الابعاد لمواقع براغي التثبيت حسب الواقع وثم نقوم بقب صفيحة التثبيت بناءا على هذه الابعاد.**
*
*





*
*




**طريقة تثبيت البراعي في الخرسانة لمنع تحركها من موقعها**








والتثبيت السليم اكيد مطلب مهم وشكل جيد ..

أنقر للتوسيع...

**التثبيت الصحيح حسب المخططات التصميمية اجباري وفي بعض المشاريع الخاصة اذا لم يتم التثبيت للبراغي bolts في موقعها يشكل مشكلة حقيقية.
ففي احدى المشاريع حصل خطأ في تثبيت براغي مولد كهرباء turbine (ابعاد القاعدة 3*30*1.5 م عمق) وقد كلف التصليح مواقع البراغي مئات الاف من الدولارات.
*



[/QUOTE]


----------



## محمد سنبله (14 فبراير 2013)

السلام عليكم 
بالنسبه لتوقيع الاكسات 



[/URL][/IMG]
حضرتك دلوفت انا عندي النقط المحدده بالاسهم السوادء اللي هي تقاطع الاكسات مع بعض .بالنسبه لركن القاعده المحدده بالدوائر الخضراء بوقعها ازاي وانا الضلع ده مش عندي الا نقطه واحده المحدده بالسهم الاسود هرسم الضلع زاي .


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (14 فبراير 2013)

محمد سنبله قال:


> السلام عليكم
> بالنسبه لتوقيع الاكسات
> 
> 
> ...



*رجعت تانى بشمهندس محمد ... برده فى حاجة انا مش فاهمها .
فى الصورة عندك الاكسين خد X , Y حصلت على نقطة خضراء وكذلك بالنسبة للنقطة التانية .. لو قصدك حاجة تانية يا ريت توضحها ..
*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (14 فبراير 2013)

*صورة للابتسامة والمعلومة أيضا ...
كم عدد الخبطات التى يقوم بها العامل لدمك مكعب الخرسانة هذا ؟؟؟ تعبيرا عن دمك الخرسانة بالهزاز ...

*


----------



## اسراء اسامه (14 فبراير 2013)

المهندس الصامت قال:


> *رجعت تانى بشمهندس محمد ... برده فى حاجة انا مش فاهمها .
> فى الصورة عندك الاكسين خد X , Y حصلت على نقطة خضراء وكذلك بالنسبة للنقطة التانية .. لو قصدك حاجة تانية يا ريت توضحها ..
> *


ممكن اسال حضرتك سؤال انا لسه في بكالوروس وعمري ما نزلت تدريب
حضرتك دلوقت هيقيس مسافه y طب هو هيعرف انه اخده خط مستقيم .وكذلك x مش هما مسافتين متعامدتين عشان تكون زاويه قائمه عند النقطه الخضراء .ام في عامل عند نقطه واخر عند الاخري ويحركوا الخيط علشان يقفل مع بعضه .


----------



## محمد سنبله (14 فبراير 2013)

السلام عليكم
هي جات غلط غصب عني انا مش عايز اسال عن الخنزيره والقواعد انا نفذتها علي الطبيعه الحمد لله 
ده ملف الانشائي لمشروع برج اللي هو كان فيه اللنك ممبر
eng sonbol
صوره من داخل الملف


----------



## الجيار 2020 (14 فبراير 2013)

السلام عليكم 
بشمهندس (محمد سنبله) ممكن حضرتك لو عندك اى ملف يخص تصميم اللنك ممبر ترفعه انا اخده فى الدرسه بس دى اول مره اشوفه منفذ فى الطبيعه
وجزاك الله خيرا​


----------



## رزق حجاوي (14 فبراير 2013)

محمد سنبله قال:


> السلام عليكم
> link memmber
> 
> 
> ...


السلام عليكم
شكرا لك على هذه المشاركة القيمة وعلى هذه التفصيلات النادرة في مجال الابنية السكنية.
بخصوص الصور اعلاه نلاحظ ان المصمم قد اضاف عنصر لتدعيم الكابولة cantileaver حيث ان المجاز له 6م.
حيث نلاحظ ان عناصر الدعم member bracing(العمود الفرعوني ) هذه في جميع الطوابق تعمل على الضغط compression ومثبتة بالاعمدة باستثناء بلاطة الطابق الارضي وحتى لا يكون هناك تعارض معماري او التأثير على المنظر فقد قام بدعم البلاطة من خلال اضافة عنصر member يعمل على الشد من العمود tension وبسبب التقاء عناصر الدعم لبلاطة الطابق الارضي والاول فقد كان الشكل على حرف X
وهذا الاسلوب في دعم الكابولة هي من العناصر التي كانت شائعة في تصميم الابنية في دمشق (ركن الدين ، المزة) حيث كان مجاز span الكابوله(البلكونة) كبير نسبيا .
وهذا مثال اخر على لدعم الكابولة(البلكونة cantileaver الكبير باستخدام شداد من الانابيب المعدنية steel pipes 






وقد تمت مناقشة مثل هذا الموضوع القيم في وقد سابق
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t301398.html
اما طريقة الحل فقد تم وضعها سابقا
كتاب (مسائل هامة في البيتون المسلح) للدكتور كرامة بدورة وهو من افضل الكتب العملية في الخرسانة ، الفصل الخامس /الاعمدة المائلة (الفرعونية).
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=163265


----------



## رزق حجاوي (14 فبراير 2013)

المهندس الصامت قال:


> *صورة للابتسامة والمعلومة أيضا ...
> كم عدد الخبطات التى يقوم بها العامل لدمك مكعب الخرسانة هذا ؟؟؟ تعبيرا عن دمك الخرسانة بالهزاز ...
> 
> *


السلام عليكم
حسب المواصفات البريطانية BS 1881 Part 108.للمكعبات قياس 150*150*150 مم يتم عمل المكعب على ثلاث طبقات(50مم) ويتم الدمك بواسطة سيخ bar المعدني مربع 25مم وطول 380مم(وليس قطعة خشب كما في الصورة) 35 مرة لكل طبقة 25 tamps per layerبحيث يخترق سيخ الحديد  الطبقة التي تليها ام اذا كان المكعب 100*100*100مم فيتم على طبقتين و25 مرة.

a380 mm long steel bar, weighs 1.8 kg and has a 25 mm square end forramming 
 ​للمزيد
http://www.kilsaran.ie/m/uploads/guidance/site-sampling-testing-concrete.pdf


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (15 فبراير 2013)

رزق حجاوي قال:


> السلام عليكم
> حسب المواصفات البريطانية BS 1881 Part 108.للمكعبات قياس 150*150*150 مم يتم عمل المكعب على ثلاث طبقات(50مم) ويتم الدمك بواسطة سيخ bar المعدني مربع 25مم وطول 380مم(وليس قطعة خشب كما في الصورة) 35 مرة لكل طبقة 25 tamps per layerبحيث يخترق سيخ الحديد  الطبقة التي تليها ام اذا كان المكعب 100*100*100مم فيتم على طبقتين و25 مرة.
> 
> a380 mm long steel bar, weighs 1.8 kg and has a 25 mm square end forramming
> ...




*صحيح بشمهندس رزق ... الدمك بقطعة خشب كما بالصورة السابقة غير مقبول .. ولهذا ذكرن انها للبتسامة ايضا ..
وبالنسبة لعدد الضربات طبقا للكود المصرى لا يقل عن 30 ضربة كل 5سم ...








والواقع ان غالب المكعبات لا يستخدم هذه القضيب القياسى .. ويستخدم اى حاجة لهذا الدمك رغم انه كما اوصى الكود اى شيء غير القضيب القياسى يعطى نتائج غير صحيحة .. 

*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (15 فبراير 2013)

واستكمالا لاعمال سور المحطة .
فى احيان كثيرة غالبا ما يكون السور على حدود الجار ..
لذا فيكون العمود على نهاية والقاعدة المسلحة .... مما يجعل القاعدة عرضة للانقلاب فى اتجاه الجار ..
لذا قد تجد اشاير خارجة من القاعدة العادية لتربيط الاعدة المسلحة بها لمزيد من مقاومة عزم الانقلاب للقاعدة اذا وجد ..








هذا ووفق الله الجميع لكل خير ...


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (15 فبراير 2013)

*السؤال هذه المرة .. ما الذى يقوم حداد التسليح Steel Fixer بعمله فى الصورة التالية ..





*


----------



## محمد سنبله (15 فبراير 2013)

موضوع المكعبات خاصه مصر اختبار والسلام .بس هل مثلا المكعب يعبر عن الخرسانه المصبوبه في الموقع يعني المكعب يتعرض لظروف سواء الدمك والمعالجه اعتقد تختلف عن ظروف الخرسانه المصبوبه في الموقع


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (15 فبراير 2013)

محمد سنبله قال:


> موضوع المكعبات خاصه مصر اختبار والسلام .بس هل مثلا المكعب يعبر عن الخرسانه المصبوبه في الموقع يعني المكعب يتعرض لظروف سواء الدمك والمعالجه اعتقد تختلف عن ظروف الخرسانه المصبوبه في الموقع



ا*كيد بشمهندس محمد .. ظروف مختلفة . كنت شغال فى محطة صرف وكانوا عاملين عامل وبيعمل المكعبات فى مكا لوحده ومعاه شوية سن وشوية رمل وشوية مية .. ويعيش مع نفسه .. وما لوش دعوة بالخلاطات اللى شغالة ... والدنيا ماشية ..حتى لو بتاخد مكعبات امام الاستشارى بس بتعمل مكعبات تانية .. بس اكيد فى اماكن يحترم فيها هذه الار ويتم اتباع المواصفات فيه ..
*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (15 فبراير 2013)

*استكمالا للمشاركة رقم 126 بخصوص اعمال العزل الحرارى .*
*وقلنا ان انواع العزل الحرارى ..*

*أنواع المواد العازلة:-*
*المواد العازلة السائبة*
*المواد العازلة الجاسئة (البوليسترين الممدد)*
*المواد العازلة شبه الجاسئة*
*المواد العازلة الرغوية*

*وقدذكرنا مثالا لمواد العزل الجاسئة( البوليتسرين الممدد)*
 *** وهنا نذكر مثالا للمواد شيه الجاسئة*
* ( الفلين الطبيعى او *
*الصوف المعدنى  } الصوف الزجاجى - galss Wool  الصوف الصخرى Rock Wall  - الصوف الخبثى Slag wool{*
* وهنا نختار الصوف الصخرى Rock Wool**







*





*ونسنكمل بقية الانواع لاحقا ان شاء الله ..
هذا ووفق الله الجميع لكل خير *..


----------



## رزق حجاوي (15 فبراير 2013)

محمد سنبله قال:


> السلام عليكم
> هي جات غلط غصب عني انا مش عايز اسال عن الخنزيره والقواعد انا نفذتها علي الطبيعه الحمد لله
> ده ملف الانشائي لمشروع برج اللي هو كان فيه اللنك ممبر
> eng sonbol
> صوره من داخل الملف


السلام عليكم
كل الشكر والتقدير للمهندس محمد على هذه المشاركة .
نتمنى عليك اذا امكن ارفاق المخططات المعمارية لذا المشروع.
مع تحياتي وتقديري لكم


----------



## محمد سنبله (15 فبراير 2013)

اشكرك مهندس رزق علي كلامتك الطيبه 
صوره من الملف



[/URL][/IMG]
الملف المعماري للمشروع 
sonbol


----------



## ENG_MOHDH (16 فبراير 2013)

ما شاء الله و بارك الله فى كل من سهام فى هذا الموضوع


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (16 فبراير 2013)

محمد سنبله قال:


> اشكرك مهندس رزق علي كلامتك الطيبه
> صوره من الملف
> 
> 
> ...



*جزاك الله خيرا بشمهندس محمد على المتابعة ..
ووفقك الله لكل خير ...*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (16 فبراير 2013)

*


المهندس الصامت قال:



السؤال هذه المرة .. ما الذى يقوم حداد التسليح Steel Fixer بعمله فى الصورة التالية ..





أنقر للتوسيع...


**هذه الصورة لتسليح كوابيل الجار (اذا كان يجوز التسمية)..**
وهى حالة مشهورة حالة وجود خوازيق سند الجار فى الابراج السكنية .. ...حيث يكون هناك كمرة رابط لرؤوس الخوازيق ..













مما ينقص مسطح المبنى .. ويكون المالك فى احتياج 0,5م ..فله قيمة كبيرة خصوصا فى بعض الأماكن ..
فنقوم بعمل كابولى على شكل حرف P حيث تنقل الأعمدة الخارجية على الكمرة الرابطة وقائم هذا الكابولى يمثل احد القوائم الراسية في الحائط الساند حائط البدروم (القبو)..لذا يص للبشة من اسفل ..
ويتم عمل مخدة او كمرة (باللون البرتقالى ) قد يصل ارتفاعها ل1م وتسلح علوى وسفلى نفس التسليح تقريبا ..
ويتم عمل اشاير الاعمدة الملاصقة للجار (الللون الاخضر ) فوق هذه الكمرة ويفضل ان تكون الاشاير على شكل L حيث تكون الرجل داخل الكمرة ..






وهى حسب ما اعتقد لنقل الحمل من الأعمدة الخارجية .. ..
وهناك حالة اخرى حيث يكمل البدروم دون تغيير وحين الوصول للدور الارضى يتم عمل هذا الكابولى كما بالصورة التالية ...












وآسف على عدم جودة الصور 

ارجو ان تكون الفكرة وضحت الى حد ما ..
هذا ووفق الله الجميع لكل خير ..




*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (16 فبراير 2013)

*عملية توقيع الخوازيق بمحطة الرصد الشاملة Setting out piles With Total Station**






.. ويجب توقيع الخازوق فى مكانه بالضبط حيث غير مسموح طبقا للكود المصرى ان يتحرك الخازوق مسافة تزيد عن 5سم . والا وجب اعادة التصميم ..






يقوم سائق الماكينة CFA (غالب طريقبة عمل الخوازيق) بضبط تسامت الزمبة مع المكان المحدد بمحطة الرصد المتكاملة ..
** قد يكتفى بسيخ يدق فى الارض وتضبط لماكينة معه
** قد يتم عمل فورمة دائرية كما راينا فى مشاركة المهندس محمد اسماعيل فى مشروع كوبرى الحوامدية حيث يتم تنزيل قايسونات cassions يتم تظبيط راسيتها من نقطتين متعامدتين على النقطة المحددة ..
*



*






هذا ووفق الله الجميع لكل خير ..
*


----------



## genius2020 (16 فبراير 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا نفع الله بك​


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (18 فبراير 2013)

*استكمالا لمشاركة الخوازيق ..
**- تففصية حديد التسليح للخازوق Pile Reinf.**

حديد التسليح للخازوق عبارة عن 3 عناصر (الأسياخ الطولية – الأطواق الحديدية – الأسياخ الحلزونية )







** الاسياخ الطولية ..
الحديد الرئيسى للخازوق
** الأطواق الحديدية .........
كما في الصورة السابقة من 1-3م والصورة التالية توضح الأطواق لخازوق أثناء تركيبه ......






وهذه صورة عن قرب توضح لحام الأسياخ الطولية حول الطوق ......






** الأسياخ الحلزونية Spiral Bar

*





*وندرج فيديو لاحقا لعملية اللحام وتركيب الاسياخ الحلزونية ...
هذا ووفق الله الجيع لكل خير ...*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (20 فبراير 2013)

*عدد المكعبات المطلوبة عند صب خرسانة الخوازيق (الكود المصرى)*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (23 فبراير 2013)

*جنب اللبشة الخرسانية Raft 
** من الخشب حالة وجود مساحة لعمل الشددة الخشبية ..






** من الطوب الاسمنتى






** من الطوب الاحمر وهذا مرفوض وما يفضل من الطوب الاسمنتى .






ومن الجدير بالذكر كما ذكرنا سلفا انه يتم العزل على هذا الجدار بالانسومات قبل البدء بالحديد ..
*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (23 فبراير 2013)

*واستكمالا للمشاركة السابقة هذه صورة توضح استخدام طوب احمر +طوب خفافى .. لعمل جنب لهامة الخوازيق Pile Capوهذا ايضا مرفوض وتكون من الطوب الاسمنتى ...






ولا تستطيع فهم لاى فائدة تم استخدام الطوب الخفافى هنا ....
*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (23 فبراير 2013)

**** عند القيام باعمال خوازيق الاستراوس (سند جوانب الجار) ..
**
حالة كبر مساحة الموقع .. وارتفاع عمق الحفر ..
تكون الاحمال زائدة على الخوازيق الساندة لذا يستعان بشدادات (كمرة حجاب) لربط الكمرات الرابطة لروؤس الخوازيق لمزيد من الجسائة ..






وهذه صورة توضح كبر مساحة الموقع ..






وهذا الشداد اما كمرة خرسانية كما بالشكل السابق ..
او قطاعات كمرات معدنية كما بالصورة التالية .. (اى نعم ليس هنا خوازيق استراوس وهنا حوائط خرسانية ساندة ) ولكنها نفس الفكرة ..





ويستمر وجود هذا الشداد لحين الانتهاء من الاعمال تحت منسوب هذه الكمرة ثم تكسر ..
فهذه الصورة لاعمال سقف البدروم (القبو) Basement ولم تزال الكمرات المعدنية بعد ..

*




*
هذا ووفق الله الجميع لكل خير ...




*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (24 فبراير 2013)

المهندس الصامت قال:


> *استكمالا للمشاركة الخاصة بالاوتار تحت اللبشة (الحصيرة) والمشاركة الخاصة بتكسير طول رباط من الخوزايق لربطها مع اللبشة ...
> **يتم عمل هذه الاوتار حتى عندما تكون هناك خوازيق
> ** لان رايت برج 12 دور والحداد كان بيفرش 3اسياخ فى الخوازيق ويفرش فوقهم ...**
> بس طبعا الاسياخ التى فى المنتصف تهبط(تلب) والاسياخ عاملة الوتر الغطاء الخرسانى تحتهم يكون ضغير ...
> ...



*استكمالا للمشاركة السابقة وتوضيحا حيث ييتم وضع سيخين حديد او ثلاثة ويتم اعتبارهم وتر لتوفير غطاء خرسانى اسفل اللبشة .بدلا من وتر الخرسانة او الطوب الاسمنتى ..* *والافضل وتر الطوب لان هذين السيخين يتحملان وزن اللبشة ويعطر فرصة لعدم وجود غطاء خرسانى فى بعض الاماكن... *


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (24 فبراير 2013)

المهندس الصامت قال:


> *استكمالا لمشاركة الخوازيق ..
> **- تففصية حديد التسليح للخازوق Pile Reinf.**
> 
> حديد التسليح للخازوق عبارة عن 3 عناصر (الأسياخ الطولية – الأطواق الحديدية – الأسياخ الحلزونية )
> ...



استكمالا للمشاركة السابقة ...
** الماكينة اليديوية لعمل الاسياخ الحلزونية (وطبعا حديد 8مم ياتى فى ربطة دائرية عس دول الخليج) ومن ثم يلفاها الحدادا على الماكينة للفها حسب القطر المطلوب ..






** لف الاسيااخ الحلزونية على طول الخازوق حسب المسافة بين الكانات ..






** الماكينة اليدوية لعمل الاطواق ..






** لحام الاطواق (الكانات الداخلية) مع الحديد الرئيسى ..

*



*


* iهذا ووفق الله الجميع لكل خير ..*


----------



## Mohamed laith (25 فبراير 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا على المعلومات القيمه
لدي استفسار حول الاطواق كم طول الاوفرلاب حسب الاشتو والسؤال الثاني هل تنص المواصفات على ربط سلك رباط مع clump في الحديد الراسي


----------



## civil87 (25 فبراير 2013)

الاوفر لاب عادة مايكون (40*قطر السيخ المستخدم بالملميتر) او اذا ذكر غير ذلك في مواصفات المشروع 

تحياتي


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (25 فبراير 2013)

mohamed sengal قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا على المعلومات القيمه
> لدي استفسار حول الاطواق كم طول الاوفرلاب حسب الاشتو والسؤال الثاني هل تنص المواصفات على ربط سلك رباط مع clump في الحديد الراسي



*وصلة الضغط او الشد Tension Compression splice حسب الاشتو لا اعلم قيمهتا .. وان كانت وصلة الضغط لا تقل عن 45 القطر ووصلة الشدة 60 او 65 القطر ..
وما هى clump ان كنت تقصد الكلابة فى تربيط سلك الرباط .. لا يوجد ما ينص على ذلك فى المواصفات .. وغالبا ما يربط الحداد بها ..*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (25 فبراير 2013)

*استكمالا للمشاركة الخاصة باعمال المبانى Bricks Works..**

وصورة توضيحية اكثر للسواعى حيث يتم عملها لضمان راسية الحائط ....خصوصا عند اماكن التقاء حائطين ..
وتوضح ايضا شدة البنا حيث لوحين بونتى على 2برميل وهى شدة بلدى (حاجة بتمشى وخلاص) ولكن حالة الارتفاعات الخارجية مثلا يتم عمل شدة خاصة ..

*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (25 فبراير 2013)

*صورة توضح 
** الملاحظة الخاصة بحديد الكمرة الرئيسية والثانوية .. حيث يكون حديد الثانوية فوق حديد الرئيسية ..
** وتوضح كيفية تربيط الحديد السفلى للكمرات حيث يتم تربيط الحديد السفلى قبل تسقيط الكرة فى كانها ..
** زاوية تكسيح حديد الكمرات (على زواية 60 اذا كان العمف اكبر من 60سم وعلى زاوية 45 اذا كانت اقل من 60سم)
** التكسيح لكمرة مستمرة يكسح عند الخمس البحر وتمند لربع البحر المحاور ..





*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (25 فبراير 2013)

*بالنسبة **للدعامات المعدنية Props**قد ذكرناها فى عمل الشدة المعدنية للسقف .. (استخدام راسى)
وقد تستخدم افقيا كدكم(ويلم) فى حفر خنادق شبكات الصرف او المياه . (استخدام افقى)
وهنا نورد صورة لاستخدام هذه الدعامة على المائل (استخدام مائل)
وتوضح استخدامها فى سند جوانب الشدة الخشبية لحائط خرسانى ..
وفيها الثقوب ويحدد منها الطول المناسب ويوضع فيها مسمار الضبط 
وكما تلاحظ وجود قطعة خشب (دكمة) لمنع الحركة عند الاسفل على الخرسانة وعند جوانب الحائط من اعلى لمنع الحركة من اعلى ..






*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (25 فبراير 2013)

*هل احد من الزملاء نفذ الاعمدة المائلة .. وهلى هناك ملاحظات يجب التنويه عنها لضبط هذه الاعمد ة ...







*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (25 فبراير 2013)

*وانتظارا لاضافة من احد الزملاء بخصوص الاعمدة المائلة ..
**واستكمالا لطرق صب الخرسانة Placing Concrert ..**
1- خلط يدوى (على يد عمال ويقومون بتقليب الخلطة (مصر)
2- الخلاطة اليدوية النحلة (غالبا مصر فى اعمال مهمة وغير مهمة وتجدها فى بعض الاعمال فى دول الخليج خصوصا المساكن الاهلية)
3- الصب بالمضخة المتحركة Moving Pump
4-المضخة الثابتة Placing Boom +Stionary Pumpوكما وضحنا تكون حالة الارتفاعات العالية حيث تثبيت هذه المضخة على خط ثابت داخل المبنى ..
5- الصب بطريقة القمع (ولا ادرى ما المصطلح بالانجليزية ) واعتقد انها تستخدم حالة عدم وصول المضخة الثابتة لاجزاء معينة ..حيث يستعان بقمع يتم رفعه عن طريق الونش الموجود ومن ثم يتم فتح اسفل القمع فى المكان المراد صبه ..


** رفع القمع بالونش Tower Crane






** فتح القمع من اسفل للصب





هذا ووفق الله الجميع لكل خير ..
*


----------



## eng_montaser86 (25 فبراير 2013)

موضوع قيم وبارك الله فيكم


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (26 فبراير 2013)

*صورة توضح ماكينة عمل المرابط الخلفية Tie Back AnchorDirlls
** used to install rock anchors and tie-backs










*


----------



## اقليدس العرب (26 فبراير 2013)

بارك الله فيك زميلي الصامت الناطق


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (26 فبراير 2013)

اقليدس العرب قال:


> بارك الله فيك زميلي الصامت الناطق



*جزاك الله خيرا يا هندسة .. *


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (26 فبراير 2013)

المهندس الصامت قال:


> *الشريط الابيض فى الصورة عند اماكن التقاء الواح البلويت ببعضها البعض لضمان عدم تسرب اللبانى (الاسمنت الناعم) .. قليل جدا ما تراه ..
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*استكمالا للمشاركة السابقة ..
احيانا فى المشاريع المهمة .. اذا لم يكن هناك تغطية بهذا الشريط من اعلى .. تكون هناك فرصة لعبور اجزاء بسيطة من لبانى الاسمنت ..
ويتم ازالة هذه البروزات بصارزخ كما بالصورة .. والصورة طبعا لمشروع مهم كى يعتنى بمثل هذه البروز البسيط والا اصلا يتم تغطية هذا البروزات بسقف معلق فيما بعد ..
*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (27 فبراير 2013)

*هل من الممكن الاستغناء عن الميد او السملات (الجسور الارضية) فى احد المبانى ..






صورة بعد اسكمال رقاب الاعمدة ولا وجود لسملات ..







*


----------



## رزق حجاوي (27 فبراير 2013)

المهندس الصامت قال:


> *هل من الممكن الاستغناء عن الميد او السملات (الجسور الارضية) فى احد المبانى ..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


السلام عليكم
حسب الصورة الثانية ستكون السملات ground beams على مستوى رقاب الاعمدة (لم يتم تنفيذها بعد) وذلك بعد العزل والردم لمستوى رقاب الاعمدة.
كما في الصورة التالية


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (27 فبراير 2013)

*استكمالا للمشاركة بخصوص مستوى الميد او السملات بالنسبة لمستوى القواعد ..**
1- فى مستوى القواعد(ذكر سابقا)
2- فوق مستوى القواعد (ذكر سابقا) 
3- **الحالة الثالثة ما تجمع بين منسوب وفوق منسوب القواعد .**.
وكما ترى الصورة توضح حدادة للميدة كاملة .. وجزء يصب مع صب القواعد المسلحة






بعد اكتمال صب القواعد المسلحة ..والجزء الباقى لصبه فيما بعد ..






هذا ووفق الله الجميع لكل خير ...



*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (27 فبراير 2013)

رزق حجاوي قال:


> السلام عليكم
> حسب الصورة الثانية ستكون السملات ground beams على مستوى رقاب الاعمدة (لم يتم تنفيذها بعد) وذلك بعد العزل والردم لمستوى رقاب الاعمدة.
> كما في الصورة التالية




*صحيح بشمهندس رزق ..والخطأ عندى ..
ولكن ميدة على هذا المنسوب الا تترك القواعد دون ربط خصوصا مع ارتفاع لا يقل عن 1,5 لهذه الرقاب؟؟؟ ..





*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (28 فبراير 2013)

*الكمرة الرابطة لرؤوس خوازيق سند الجار (استراوس) **
من الملاظات التى رايتها مع احد المهندسين ...
تربط رؤوس الخوازيق بالقواعد من أعلا بكمرة خرسانية مسلحة بقطاع لا يقل عرضه عن 45.00 سم وعمقه عن 60.00 سم على أن يدفن حديد تسليح رأس الخازوق داخل الكمرة

** بعد ان يتم عمل هذه الخوازيق يتم تكسير جزء من راس الخازوق

*





*** ثم التسليح والصب **






ويتبقى لنا تسيح الكمرة هلى اقل نسبة تسليح ام لها تصميم معين ؟؟؟
*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (28 فبراير 2013)

*استكمالا لاعمال الارضيات ..
وقد ذكرنا ان هناك نوعين ارضيات طبيعية (رخام- جرانيت) وصناعية (بلاط- سيراميك- ارضيات مرتفعة)
وقد ذكرنا الرخام وطرق تثبيته وهنا بالنسبة للارضيات الصناعية نذكر الارشيات المرتفعة Rasid Floors
وهى تقريبا نفس فكرة الاسقف المعلقة (العيرة) Falsed Ceiling
حيث يتم عمل ارتفاع للارضية تقريبا 20سم (وقد تزيد حسب الحاجة) وهى غالبا لوضع تمديدات الاسلاك الكهربائية او كابلات اتصالات ... 
**خصوصا فى المبانى الادارية ..
**وكل بلاطة يتم تحميلها على اربع حوامل (شاسيهات)**






*




*
ولها مميزات : سهولة وسرعة لفك والتركيب - خفيفة الوزن- القضاء على مشكلة الكابلات والاسلاك ..
ومن عيوبها طبعا ..انها تقلل الارتفاع الصافى - سهولة وجود الحشرات- 







*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (28 فبراير 2013)

*** عند القيام باعمال البلاط او السيراميك ..
ويتم تركيب الارضيات كاملة قد يتبقى جزء فى جانب الغرفة ..يسمى هذا الجزء الباقى بلغة السوق (**غلايق**) ..وليس شرطان تكون موجودة فقد توجد فى جانب ولا توجد فى جانب آخر ..





*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (28 فبراير 2013)

*بالنسبة لتصميم المنشآت الخرسانية ..**
غالبا ما ارى عند شرح تصميم احد الاسقف وخصوصا البلاطة الطائرة (الكابولى Cantilever)يتم تحميل طرف البلكون بوزن نصف حائط باعتبار مبانى الطوب التى يتم بنائها كما بالصورة التالية ..

*





*
ولكن هذ ليس دائما .. **فقد يتم هذا الجزء من المبانى خرسانة مسسلحة لها وزن يزيد عن الطوب ..**
فيجب اخذ ذلك فى الاعتبار عند التصميم على اى البرامج الانشائية (Sap- Safe- Etabs)





*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (28 فبراير 2013)

*يجب الانتباه للوحات اعمال المبانىBricks Works ...**

حيث قد لا يكون حائط الطوب ليس شكلا واحدا .. فقد يكون تحت الشباك جلسة (للشكل الجمالى) يجب الانتباه لها حيث حالة عدم الانتباه لها قد يكلف ذلك وقتا وموادا ومالا .






ومن الملاحظ فى الصورة ايضا نوع من تطور العلاقات بين أنشطة المشروع 
(حيث العلاقات بين المشاريع كما درسنا فى علم الادارة Finish to Start- Start to Start- Start to finish- Finish To Finish)
حيث قد يحدث تداخل فى العلاقة بين اعمال الطوب واعمال الخرسانة على برنامج Primavera
حيث بدء المهندس مبانى الدور الاول ولم يتم صب الدور الثالث ..
وكان بالامكان انتهاء اعمل الهيكل الخرسانى (العظم) ثم البدء فى اعمال المبانى ..
ولكنه تم عمل تداخل سرعة فى انجاز الوقت خصوصا مع تاخيرات Delaysفى المدة الكلية للمشروع >>
*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (1 مارس 2013)

*هناك عده طرق للتحكم فى المياه الجوفية Controlling Underground water
*


*طريقة النزح السطحى surface* 


*طريقة الابار الابريه. Well Point* 


*طريقة الابار العميقه. Deep* 


*طريقة حقن التربه بالأسمنتGrouting* 


*طريقة تجميد مياه التربة Soil Freezing* 

*






** اختيار الطريقة يعتمد على ..

*



*

أولاً : طريقة النزح السطحى Surface Dewatering :

أكثر الطرق بساطة وتكلفة وأكثرها شيوعاً بين المهندسين والمقاولين وتتلخص فى اختيار أوطى وانسب نقطة لوضع الطلمبه المطلوبه حيث تتجمع المياه فى أوطى نقطة لتقوم الطلمبة بسحبها
لا يتم سحب معدل المياه بسرعة خصوصا حالة وجود مبانى سكنية مجاورة فمعدل السحب الرسيع قد يعمل على خلخلة التربة فى المبنى المجاور .. وما اكثرها من مشاكل كانت ولا زالت ...
النزح السطحى فى ارتفاعات بسيطة للمياه الجوفية ..
** بدء الحفر والتربة الطينية غالبا موجودة فى مصر ومنسوب المياه الجوفية يكون عاليا حيث قد تجده بعد عمق 1,5م

*




*
** تركيب طلمبة النزح 

*



*

** نوع اخر من الطلمبات (لمعدل نزح اكبر)

*



*

** بدء النزج السطحى 

*




* 
ولاحظ هنا قام المهندس كما وضحنا بصورة سابقة قام بانزال طبقات الاحلال مباشرة عقب الحفر مباشرة حيث عند سحب هذه المياه كانت المياه تعود لمنسوبها فى اليوم التالى .. لكن مع هذه الطبقات تستريح من هذه العناء وما يترتب عليه من مشاكل ..
ونفس الفكرة تقريبا لو هذه المياه الجوفية تعود بعد سحبها وانت قمت مثلا باعمال الحدادة وهذه المياه تغطى جزء من الحديد فيتم سحب قبل الصب مباشرة حيث الصب مباشرة لا يترك فرصة لصدا الحديد ...
هذا ونستكمل بقية الطرق ان شاء الله ..
هذا ووفق الله الجميع لكل خير ...

*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (1 مارس 2013)

*ثانيا بعدما ذكرنا طريقة النزح السطحى وهو كما ملاحظ طريقة لنزح المياه بعد اعمل الحفر ولكن هناك طرق قبل القيام باعمال الحفر ...






** ثانياً : نظام الابار الابرية (آبار الترشيح- نظام الحراب ) Well Point System **

من الحراب التى تدق فى الارض – خراطيم التوصيل – الماسورة المجمعة – طلمبة السحب

 ** مميزات وعيوب النظام :-

*



*

صور التنفيذ :-

*



*

صف واحد من المواسير بجانب الخنادق الضيقة ..

*




*
صورة لحفر خندق مع سند جوانب الحفر بستائر ساندة مع نظام الابار الابرية

*




*
** الحراب :- المواسير التى تدق فى الارض لسحب المياه
تقريبا بطول 7م (الجزء السفلى تقريبا 1م والجزء العلوى غالبا 6م بالاضافة لاسطوانة الغرز)
** خراطيم التوصيل :- بطول 1م او 1,5م للتوصيل بين الحراب وماسورة التجميع 
** الماسوره المجمعه Header Pipe  :-
مواسير قطر 6 او 8 بوصة بها مداخل لدخول خراطيم التوصيل من الحراب
ومن طلمبة السحب الى اى مصرف ...

*




*
واحب ان انوه ان صور الابار الابرية مع الخنادق من مشاركة المهندس محمد المغازى فله جزيل الشكر 
هذا ووفق الله الجميع لكل خير ...

*


----------



## genius2020 (1 مارس 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا جعله الله فى ميزان حسناتك 
فى انتظارشرح باقى الطرق​


----------



## كيتوفان (1 مارس 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا وجعلها فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (2 مارس 2013)

*ثالثاً : الأبار العميقه Deep Wells** 

وكما قلنا سابقا طريقة الحراب فى حدود 7م (او 5م) .. وكلما زاد الارتفاع اصبحت الطريقة غير اقتصادية وهنا نتجه للطريقة التالية وهى طريقة الابار العميقة .. بعد تمام حفر البئر وقبل فك المواسير التى استخدمت فى الحفر - يتم تنزيل ماسوره البئر ثم يملاء الفراغ بينهما بواسطة زلط فلتر ورمل .. 


































ويتم ملاحظ المياه التى يتم سحبها ..
* عداد التصرفات لقياس قدرة الطلمبة الغاطسة على السحب اذا قل معدل السحب دل على ضرورة تغيير الطلمبة 
* المياه الخارجة من الماسورة المجمعة يجب مراقبتها وملاحظات الترسبات التى تتم حيث عند وجود ترسبات كيرة دل على خلخلة لجزئيات التربة وتغيير البئر*


----------



## abualhytham (2 مارس 2013)

*شكرا على المضع الممتاز*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (2 مارس 2013)

*ومن المشروعات المنفذه بطريقة الابار العميقة اعمال نزح المياه لعمل مدخل ومخرج احدى محطات توليد الكهرباء وهى جزء من مشاركة سابقة بعنوان الستائر المعدنية ..












والمحطة منفذة بجانب مدينة المنيا لو احد من المهندسين من المنيا (بجانب قرية تسمى جمجرة)


http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t329831-3.html

واذا ما وجدت صورا لمشاريع منفذة اكثر توضيحا للخطوات ندرجها لاحقا ان شاء الله ..
هذا ووفق الله الجميع لكل خير ...*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (3 مارس 2013)

*استكمالا للمشاركة الخاصة بكوابيل الجار وخوازيق السند (خوازيق الاستراوس)

**من الملاحظ عند عمل خوازيق السند تقل المسافة بين الخوازيق خصوصا عند وجود احمال عالية .. وتزداد المسافة بين الخوازيق عندما تقل الاحمال .
**فى الصورة التالية توجد مسافات بين الخوازيق لند تربة اسفل قواعد سور ..







** ولكن عند وجود احمال عالية خصوصا لو احمال مرورية ومعدات وحركة تكاد تتلاصق الخوازيق والا تنهار التربة بين الخوازيق كما وضحنا فى مشاركة سابقة .. وتزداد المشكلة عند انتهاء اعمال حدادة اللبشة ونزول اتربة بالاسفل وتكون المشكلة لازالتها ...







** اذا كانت المسافة بين الخوازيق متقاربة فاعمدة الجار يتم عملها على كوابيل كما وضحنا سابقا .. وقد تجد مسافة تتسمى بلغة السوق (بيت العمود) حيث تترك مسافة بين الخوازيق لعمل اشاير الاعمدة ويتم استكمال الاشاير بعد صب اللبشة وتكسير الكمرة الرابطة لرؤوس الخوازيق






** وفى حالة مسافة بين الخوازيق وليس بها اعمدة يفضل تقفيل الجانب بمبانى طوب منعا لانهيار التربة لاحقا ..






هذا ووفق الله الجميع لكل خير 
*


----------



## usama_usama2003 (3 مارس 2013)

جدير بالذكر هنا مشكلة نزح المياة عند وجود جار وإلي الان انا لا اعرف حلها
فعند نزح المياة تتأثر جميع المباني المجاورة فيحدث لها هبوط نسبي وكما تعلمنا في ميكانيكا التربة ان المياة في التربة حاملة لجزء من حمل المبني فعند سحب المياة من الجار يبدأ "مخروط الاستنفاذ" بالتكوين وهو profile المياة في التربة بعد السحب وبيتج عن ذلك تغير خواص التربة مما يؤدي الي 
الهبوط النسيبي وربما الانهيار


----------



## رزق حجاوي (4 مارس 2013)

usama_usama2003 قال:


> جدير بالذكر هنا مشكلة نزح المياة عند وجود جار وإلي الان انا لا اعرف حلها
> فعند نزح المياة تتأثر جميع المباني المجاورة فيحدث لها هبوط نسبي وكما تعلمنا في ميكانيكا التربة ان المياة في التربة حاملة لجزء من حمل المبني فعند سحب المياة من الجار يبدأ "مخروط الاستنفاذ" بالتكوين وهو profile المياة في التربة بعد السحب وبيتج عن ذلك تغير خواص التربة مما يؤدي الي
> الهبوط النسيبي وربما الانهيار


السلام عليكم
في البداية اتقدم لك بالشكر الجزيل على هذا الموضوع القيم والمتنوع في مواضيعه.
بخصوص مشكلة تأثر المباني القائمة بفعل عمل نزح المياه dewatering system عند انشاء مشروع مجاور لها تحصل هذه المشكلة في التربة الغضارية (الناعمه جدا)clay or slity soil وذلك بسبب ان ذرات هذه الانواع من التربة تسحب مع الماء من اسفل الاساسات القائمة مما يؤدي الى هبوط هذه الاساسات مما قد يشكل خطورة على الابنية القائمة.
ولحل هذه المشكلة يتم اتباع اعدى الطريقين بنزح المياه


تجميد المياه الجوفية في منطقة المشروع .
 
حصر نزح المياه الجوفية من منطقة العمل في المشروع دون سحب المياه من اسفل الابنية القائمة  
وتتم هذه الطريقة من خلال اتباع الخطوات التالية



تنفيذ جدران الدعم على كامل محيط المشروع diaphragm wall وبحيث تكون هذه الجدران لا تسمح للماء بالمرور من خلالها. 
حقن التربة اسفل منسوب الـتأسيس injection plug بحيث تمنع الماء من المرور من خلالها . 
نتيجة للاجراء الاول والثاني يكون لدينا جدران وارضية لا تسمع للماء بالمرور من خلالها وكذلك تعمل على حصر الماء (مثل الصندوق مفتوح من الاعلى). 
نقوم بعد ذلك بنزح الماء من تربة المشروع والتي ستكون محدودة وبالتالي لن يتأثر منسوب المياه خارج المشروع نتيجة هذا النزح وبذلك نحافظ على المباني المجاورة للمشروع. 
وقد تم شرح ذلك بالتفصل في موضوع سابقين.
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t85501-60.html

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t350447-4.html


----------



## ELDAKHAKHNY (4 مارس 2013)

*جزاكم الله خيرا*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (5 مارس 2013)

usama_usama2003 قال:


> جدير بالذكر هنا مشكلة نزح المياة عند وجود جار وإلي الان انا لا اعرف حلها فعند نزح المياة تتأثر جميع المباني المجاورة فيحدث لها هبوط نسبي وكما تعلمنا في ميكانيكا التربة ان المياة في التربة حاملة لجزء من حمل المبني فعند سحب المياة من الجار يبدأ "مخروط الاستنفاذ" بالتكوين وهو profile المياة في التربة بعد السحب وبيتج عن ذلك تغير خواص التربة مما يؤدي الي الهبوط النسيبي وربما الانهيار


 جزاك الله خيرا بشمهندس على الاضافة .. وهى فعلا من النقاط المهمة عند عملية نزح المياه الجوفية .. حتى فى النزح السطحى يجب ان يكون هناك ألية لعملية السحب .. لعدم التاثير على المبانى المجاروة ...


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (5 مارس 2013)

رزق حجاوي قال:


> السلام عليكم في البداية اتقدم لك بالشكر الجزيل على هذا الموضوع القيم والمتنوع في مواضيعه. بخصوص مشكلة تأثر المباني القائمة بفعل عمل نزح المياه dewatering system عند انشاء مشروع مجاور لها تحصل هذه المشكلة في التربة الغضارية (الناعمه جدا)clay or slity soil وذلك بسبب ان ذرات هذه الانواع من التربة تسحب مع الماء من اسفل الاساسات القائمة مما يؤدي الى هبوط هذه الاساسات مما قد يشكل خطورة على الابنية القائمة. ولحل هذه المشكلة يتم اتباع اعدى الطريقين بنزح المياه
> 
> تجميد المياه الجوفية في منطقة المشروع .
> حصر نزح المياه الجوفية من منطقة العمل في المشروع دون سحب المياه من اسفل الابنية القائمة
> ...


 جزاك الله خيرا على الاضافة بشمهندس رزق ...


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (5 مارس 2013)

*رابعا : حقن التربه Soil Grouting 
الحقن هو ضخ المواد المحقونة تحت تأثير الضغط وتلك المواد تأخذ شكل سوائل مختلفة اللزوجة وذلك لتتغلغل فى المسامات والفجوات بداخل التربة لتحل محل الماء والهواء التى تملأ الشقوق، والتصدعات والتجاويف في التربة أو الصخر
وأحيانا يتم حقنها لإزاحة التربة ودمكها فى مكانها ثم تتصلب المادة المحقونة لتعطى ناتجاً ذو مقاومة مناسبة.

[FONT=AF_Najed]الغرض من عمليه الحقن : 
[/FONT][1] [FONT=AF_Najed]تحسين الخواص الميكانيكيه للتربه. 
[/FONT][2] [FONT=AF_Najed]تقوية التربه. 
[/FONT][3] [FONT=AF_Najed]تقليل نفاذيه الماء. [/FONT]
[4] [FONT=AF_Najed]تثبيت الرمال المتحركه بملء الفراغات بمادة الحقن ( يفيد هذا الأمر فى تنفيذ الأنفاق )[/FONT] 
[5] [FONT=AF_Najed]ملء الفراغات خارج الأنفاق. 
[/FONT][6] [FONT=AF_Najed]ملء وحقن فراغات الخرسانه. 




[/FONT]

Techniques of Soil Improvement
The various techniques of soil improvement are:-
1 Surface Compaction
2 Drainage Methods
3 Vibration Methods
4 Precompression and consolidation
5 Grouting and Injection
6 Chemical Stabilization
7 Soil Reinforcement
8 Geotextiles and Geomembranes


وهناك اكثر من طريق لعملية الحقن ومنها ...
Jetting Grouting (الحقن بالنفاثات (ان كان يجوز التعبير )) الحقن بماسورة التثقيب او ما يسمى (Manchette

طريقة موجودة اوروبيا اكثر منها محليا ...
* نظام ابتكر فى اليابان
* يعتمد على ماسورة خاصة ذات نفاثات أفقية Horizontal Jets تقوم بضخ مواد الحقن تحت ضغط شديد جدا (اكبر من 30mpa)






ويتم الضخ طبعا عند الوصول للنقطة المحددة التى يتم تحديدها مسبقا ...
وهنا تجد مصطلح بالانجليزية يسمى soilcrete (grouted soil) ..
وكما تلاحظ فى الطريقة السابقة يتم التقيب بماسورة ذات قطر معين .. فلا بد من وجود نا س فاهمة لكيلا تحد شقوق تؤثر سلبا ..


** صورة لاعمال الحقن بالنفاثات لاحد الحفر لاساسات احد البنوك لتدعيم اساسات مبنى مجاور قائم (موريستاون نيوجيرسى - امريكا.)






هذا ونستكمل المشاركة لاحقا ان شاء الله ..*


----------



## اقليدس العرب (5 مارس 2013)

السلام عليكم وحياكم الله على هذه الجهود..........
لفت انتباهي موضوع تاثير نزح المياه للاساسات على الابنيه المجاوره والحقيقه في المشاريع المهمه والكبيره وبوجود ابنيه مجاوره ضخمه يتم عمل حسابات في تقرير التربه وفق دراسه متخصصه لتحديد (معدل السحب) والذي يجب الالتزام به لعدم التاثير على الابنيه المجاوره


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (5 مارس 2013)

** كما وضحنا سابقا استخدام ماكينة الحقن مكلف وهو موجود اكثر فى الدول الاوروبية
ويستخدم هنا خراطيم توصل للنقاط المراد حقنها ..
وكان المهندس محمد سويدى قد أدرج صور لخراطيم الحقن لعمل ستارة مانعة لتسرب المياه عند إنشاء محطة لمترو الأنفاق (كما ادرج المهندس رزق) ..








وتوضيحا كمثال :-
تنشأ محطات مترو الأنفاق بنظام الحوائط اللوحيه Diaphram Walls أرضيه المحطات على عمق 21.5 متر من سطح الأرض بينما تكون نهاية الحوائط اللوحية على عمق 47.5 متر ، المياه _الأرضيه على عمق 2 متر من سطح الأرض - المسافة بين الحوائط
( عرض المحطه ) = 21.1 متر_ ( محطة سانت تريز ) - نظراُ لضخامة هذا المنشأ وازدحام الشارع بالمباني القريبة من مسار النفق ، فإن التفكير فى طريقه مقاومه المياه الأرضية تكون بحقن التربة على المنسوب العميق كما هو واضح من الشكل وبالسمك الذى يقاوم نفاذيه وضغط المياه ، يضاف إلى ذلك أنه طوال عمر المشروع فإن طبقة الحقن المنفذة ستساعد على مقاومه الرشح على جسم النفق مستقبلا ، وبهذه الطريقة أمكن العمل طوال مده المشروع بدون أى مشاكل للمياه الأرضية وبدون أيه أخطار على المنشآت المجاورة. 


** المسافة بين نقاط الحقن Grouting Points طبقا للكود المصرى . ونظام الحقن الثلاثى والرباعى ..






واذا حصلت على معلومات اكثر تفصيلا ادرجها لاحقا ان شاء الله ..


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (5 مارس 2013)

*ملف بسيط للدكتور مصطفى عبد اللطيف عن نزح المياه الجوفيه .. فيه من الفائدة ان شاء الله ..






*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (6 مارس 2013)

*عودا على بدء ..*
*وكما وضح سابقا ..*
*1- النزح السطحى بعد الحفر*
*2- نظام الحراب Well Point قبل الحفر فى حدود ارتفاع 5م*
*3- تظام الابار العميقة Deep Wells قبل الحفر فى حدود 15م ..*
*وهنا فيديو بسيط عن نظام الحراب ويوضح مسار مياه النزح من الحراب الى خراطيم التوصيل الى الماسورة المجمعة الى مضخة السحب الى بيارة قريبة ..*
*وتلاحظ استمرار وجود منظومة النزح حتى مع صب خرسانة اللبشة المسلحة ..






http://www.4shared.com/rar/Oe4IwaNs/__online.html*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (6 مارس 2013)

المهندس الصامت قال:


> *وانتظارا لاضافة من احد الزملاء بخصوص الاعمدة المائلة ..
> **واستكمالا لطرق صب الخرسانة Placing Concrert ..**
> 1- خلط يدوى (على يد عمال ويقومون بتقليب الخلطة (مصر)
> 2- الخلاطة اليدوية النحلة (غالبا مصر فى اعمال مهمة وغير مهمة وتجدها فى بعض الاعمال فى دول الخليج خصوصا المساكن الاهلية)
> ...




*استكمالا للمشاركة السابقة .. فى الصور السابقة للقمع قد يتم فتح القمع لصب الخرسانة مباشرة من اسفل ..
وقد يزود بمزراب لتوجيه لمكان الصب ...

*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (7 مارس 2013)

المهندس الصامت قال:


> *بالنسبة **للدعامات المعدنية Props**قد ذكرناها فى عمل الشدة المعدنية للسقف .. (استخدام راسى)
> وقد تستخدم افقيا كدكم(ويلم) فى حفر خنادق شبكات الصرف او المياه . (استخدام افقى)
> وهنا نورد صورة لاستخدام هذه الدعامة على المائل (استخدام مائل)
> وتوضح استخدامها فى سند جوانب الشدة الخشبية لحائط خرسانى ..
> ...



*استكمالا للمشاركة السابقة واضافة للاستخدام الافقى .. وكما وضح الاستخدلم الافقى للدعامات كدكم أفقية فى اعمال حفر الخنادق ..

*




*
** وقد يستخدم فى اعمال تقوية الخزانات الدائرية من الداخل لتقوية جدران الخزان اثناء صب الخرسانة ...*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (8 مارس 2013)

*تأكيدا على الملاحظة الخاصة باختلاف شكل السور من مكان لاخر .. وليس دائما اللوح دائما متشابهة ..

السور العادى ..

*




*
سور الميد والاعمدة من الخرسانة والباكيات من الحديد ..

*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (8 مارس 2013)

*** منسوب صب خرسانة الاعمدة :**

يجب حساب منسوب نهاية صبالعمود الخرسانى حتى لا يؤثر مستقبلا على اعمال السقف ..
عند الحساب تماما يكون العمل مضبوطا .





وعند الخطأ بزيادة منسوب الخرسانة فتكون مشكلة حبث عند هذه العمود يوجد شبكة تسليح فتضطر لوضع فضل حديد حول هذه المكان ..







وقد يستدرك الامر طبعا بتكسير هذا الجزء الزائد ولكن تكلفة زيادة ..والواحد بيزعل من نفسه برده ..
فيجب مراعاة منسوب نهاية العمود عند شد نجارة العمود وتحديد هذا المنسوب على النجارة ..

هذا ووفق الله الجميع لكل خير ...
*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (8 مارس 2013)

المهندس الصامت قال:


> *بالنسبة **للدعامات المعدنية Props**قد ذكرناها فى عمل الشدة المعدنية للسقف .. (استخدام راسى)
> وقد تستخدم افقيا كدكم(ويلم) فى حفر خنادق شبكات الصرف او المياه . (استخدام افقى)
> وهنا نورد صورة لاستخدام هذه الدعامة على المائل (استخدام مائل)
> وتوضح استخدامها فى سند جوانب الشدة الخشبية لحائط خرسانى ..
> ...



*استكمالا للمشاركة السابقة والاستخدام المائل ..
اضافة لتقوية الحوائط .. تستخدم فى **تقوية نجارة اعمدة الجار** خصوصا ان اعمدة الجار تكون تقويتها من جانب واحد ولها فرصة كبيرة فى ان يفتح جنب النجار ..
لذا قد تجد عن صب اللبشة او السقف يقوم النجار بعمل خوابير حديد على مسافات معينة لوضع هذه الدعامات بها كما ترى بالصورة التالية .. واذا نسى يتم وضع دكم خشبية فيما بعد ويتضح من الصورة السابقة ..






وكان يمكن للنجار التقوية على المائل بعرق خشبى . ولكن هذه الدعامات افضل وتتوفر بالطول المطلوب ...
حيث يمكنه ضبط الطول المطلوب من الثقوب الموجودة ..

*





*هذا ووفق الله الجميع لكل خير ...*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (8 مارس 2013)

*السؤال :-
هل هناك حالة نلجأ فيها لعمل اعمدة الدور الثانى مع الدور الاول دون عمل اشاير ؟؟؟






وهل نفذ احد من الزملاء مثل هذه الحالة ؟؟؟
*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (9 مارس 2013)

*** بادى السلم :-**
يتم عمل وجود كمرة تحمل قلبة السلم عند عمل الاساسات[FONT=&quot] وفى معظم الاحوال غير معطى مكان بادى السلم ويتم عمل سملة له 4#16 فوق وتحت ..[/FONT] **[FONT=&quot]وحديد الاشاير نفس حديد قلبة السلم [/FONT]
*
* 





*




*
* استكمال حديد البادى وحديد قلبة السلم ..

*




*
واسف اذا كانت الصور بعيدة شوية .. واذا كان من اضافة للزملاء لتتكامل المعلومة معنا فله خير الجزاء ..

هذا ووفق الله الجميع لكل خير ..
*


----------



## hassansayeh (9 مارس 2013)

يسلمو و متابع لموضوعك


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (13 مارس 2013)

*نظام من انظمة سند جوانب الحفر خصوصا الحفر العميق Deep Excavation*


*Soldier pile with lagging walls* *(لا اعلم ما الترجمة الصحيحة لهذا النوع )ولكن رايته اكثر من مرة فاذكر معلومات بسيطة لحين الاستفسار عن التفاصيل)*

*(عبارة عند خازوق يدق على مسافات معينة (قطاع ستيل) ثم يوضع بينها حوائط تداخل سواء من الخسب او من الخرسانة ..*
*وقد يستخدم النظام فقط . 
وقد يضاف نظام مربط خلفى ( tie Back Anchor 
او نظام الشددات الافقية (الضواغطStruts )..*

* 






** النظام مع المرابط الخلفية







** النظام مع الضواغط







**** صورة تجمع بين ما ذكرناه سابقا من نظام النزح بطريقة الابار الابرية (الحراب) وهذا النوع من انظة سند التربة وقد تم تثبيت الخوازيق الرئيسة بالقطاعات المحددة
*
















* **وهذه صور لمشاركة كنت قد ادرجتها سلفا وهى سند التربة لاحد فنادق الحجاج بمكة المكرمة وحوائط التداخل من الخرسانة ..

*





واذا كان من تفاصيل ندرجها لاحقا ان شاء الله ..

هذا ووفق الله الجميع لكل خير ..


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (14 مارس 2013)

*واستكمالا لما ذكر بخصوص التحكم بالمياه الارضية 
هناك عده طرق للتحكم فى المياه الجوفية Controlling Underground water

*


*طريقة النزح السطحى surface* 


*طريقة الابار الابريه. Well Point
* 


*طريقة الابار العميقه. Deep* 


*طريقة حقن التربه بالأسمنت Grouting* 


*طريقة تجميد مياه التربه.Soil Freezing * 

* 






وتبقى لنا تجميد التربة
وعمليه تجميد التربه تعمل على تحسين قوة التربه Improving Soil Strength بالأضافة الى التحكم فى المياه الأرضيه حتى نتمكن من تنفيذ هذا المنشأ وهذه العمليه عباره عن تحويل المياه الأرضيه داخل مسام التربه الى ثلج .. خصوصا الانفاق والمناجم وخصوصا عند صعوبة عملية الحقن
** كيف تتم عمليه تجميد التربه : 
تتم عمليه تجميد التربه بتمرير غاز النتروجين - أو أى غاز مماثل – او محلول كلوريد لكالسيوم من خلال مجموعه من المواسير المركبه فى شكل رأسى والمدفونه فى الأرض والتى تحتوى خلالها على المنشأ المراد تنفيذه ، عند ضخ الغاز وقيام هذه المواسير بالعمل ، يتكون عامودا ثلجيا حول كل ماسوره ، مجموعه الأعمده الثلجيه المتجاوره تشكل الحائط الثلجى حول المنشأ ..
* طريقة محلول براين كانت الاستخدام الاول ثم استحدث نظام غاز النيتروجين

امثلة :-
بيارة ذات عمق كبير 
يتم عمل المواسير الراسية حول البيارة بحيث تبعد عن حدود الحفر 1م ويتم توصيل المواسير بماسورة ضخ ثم الضاغط الذى يعم على ضغط الغاز خلال المواسير ..
 ممكن تقدر تقول زى فكرة النزح بالابار الابرية Well point ولكن بالعكس






** دورة التجميد بغاز النتيروجين :-

*



*

الاحتياطات :-

*




*** وهذا رابط محاضرتين بالانجليزية (المعهد الهندى ) عن هذا الموضوع وتفاصيل عن غالب الصور الموجودة نظريا وعمليا والمحاضرة عن تسخين وتجميد التربة وما يهمنا تجميد التربة من منتصف المحاضرة الاولى والى منتصف المحاضرة الثانية .. (اى نعم الانجليزية تعبانة شوية بس المحاضرة الكلام مكتوب وواضح )

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i-mQTURcmm4&feature=player_detailpage

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=sq1EY03lrQE

هذا ووفق الله الجميع لكل خير ..


*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (15 مارس 2013)

*صورة توضيحية لنظام السند بالستائر المعدنية .....**

وفى الصورة الموقع (انشاء خوازيق وفوقها هامة ) قريب من مجرى مائى وستجد المياه قريبة على سطح الارض ...
يستخدم الستائر المعدنية لمنع مرور المياه مع نظم دعم داخلى ( Strut- tie Beam- Waler)






*




*
وعند الانتهاء من صب الخوازيق والبدء فى اعمال الهامةPile Cap يمكن ازالة نظام الدعم الداخلى ليصبح ابسط خصوصا عندا يقل ارتفاع الحفر ..

*


----------



## gefara_g (15 مارس 2013)

فكره ممتازه 


شكرا جزيلا


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (15 مارس 2013)

*استكمالا لمشاركة سند جوانب الحفر باستخدام نظام Soilder pile with lagging Wall** 

تخيل عند وجود سكة حديدية لقطار واى حمل يكون عند مرور القطار ..






من الصور اعتقد ان الظام كما ذكرت سابقا .. ولكن غالب ما رايته لقاطع الخازوق الرئيسى (يكون قطاع IBeam) وفى هذه الصور حاولت البحث عن صورة اقرب لقطاع الخازوق . ولكن نظام السند قريب من هذا النظام.
** الاختلاف الثانى :- مستخدم هنا نظام المربط الخلفى Tie back Anchor وفى الصور فوق كابلات الشد مسمار شد (اعتقد ممكن نظام الكابلات مكلف يعنى على طول الحائط موجود صفين من نظام الكابلات واعلى النظام يوجد مسمار للشد فقط واعتقد انه اقل تكلفة ولهذا استخدم..

** ماكينة شد كابلات المربط *




*ولاحظ فى الصورة السابقة يتم عمل الشد الخلفى قبل اتمام عملية الحفر بكامل الارتفاع ..* 

*** صورة توضيحية لكامل النظام صفين من الكابلات ومسمار الشد من اعلى .

*





*** صورة اقرب لقطاع الخازوق الرئيسى
*










*هذا ووفق الله الجميع لكل خير ...*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (16 مارس 2013)

*صورة للابتسامة فقط ..
يبدو هذا العمود غير مؤهل ليتحمل الوزن المطلوب .. لذا تم الذبح بجانبه لياخذ البركة ..

*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (16 مارس 2013)

المهندس الصامت قال:


> *استكمالا للمشاركة السابقة والاستخدام المائل ..
> اضافة لتقوية الحوائط .. تستخدم فى **تقوية نجارة اعمدة الجار** خصوصا ان اعمدة الجار تكون تقويتها من جانب واحد ولها فرصة كبيرة فى ان يفتح جنب النجار ..
> لذا قد تجد عن صب اللبشة او السقف يقوم النجار بعمل خوابير حديد على مسافات معينة لوضع هذه الدعامات بها كما ترى بالصورة التالية .. واذا نسى يتم وضع دكم خشبية فيما بعد ويتضح من الصورة السابقة ..
> 
> ...



*واستكمالا للمشاركة السابقة .. 
** صورة توضح كيف يقوم النجار بتحريك العروق الخشبية المائلة حيث يحركها بما يسمى بلغة السوق (ملاوينة) لاحكام ضبط العمود ..*






*وكما تلاحظ هذا العمود ليس عمود جار ونما عمود منتصف وهذه العروق لضمان عدم حركة العمود اثناء الصب او ان يفتح جنب النجارة اثناء الصب ..حيث غالب الاعمدة يعتمد على الشدة السورية وليس الشدة المصرية فى غالب الاحوال ..*


----------



## رزق حجاوي (16 مارس 2013)

المهندس الصامت قال:


> *** الاختلاف الثانى :- مستخدم هنا نظام المربط الخلفى Tie back Anchor وفى الصور فوق كابلات الشد مسمار شد (اعتقد ممكن نظام الكابلات مكلف يعنى على طول الحائط موجود صفين من نظام الكابلات واعلى النظام يوجد مسمار للشد فقط واعتقد انه اقل تكلفة ولهذا استخدم..
> 
> ** ماكينة شد كابلات المربط *
> 
> ...


السلام عليكم
بخصوص استخدام الكوابل او rods المسار فهذا يعتمد على قدرة التحمل المطلوبة فالكوابل لها قدرة تحمل اكبر.
وهناك ملاحظ ثانية بخصوص هذه الصورة 






هذه الة حفر الكور core machine





صورة الة الشد للكوابل
لذا اقتضى التنوية


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (16 مارس 2013)

رزق حجاوي قال:


> السلام عليكم
> بخصوص استخدام الكوابل او rods المسار فهذا يعتمد على قدرة التحمل المطلوبة فالكوابل لها قدرة تحمل اكبر.
> وهناك ملاحظ ثانية بخصوص هذه الصورة
> 
> ...



*جزاك الله خيرا على التوضيح مهندس رزق...
ولكن اى قطاع steel للخازوق الموجود بالصورة التالية ؟؟

*


----------



## genius2020 (16 مارس 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا جعله الله فى ميزان حسناتك ​


----------



## الجيار 2020 (19 مارس 2013)

*السلام عليكم 
اين البشمهندس الصامت ؟
غائب من ثلاثه ايام عن الموضوع (معلومة فى صورة) اتمنى ان يكون بخير وصحه جيده
و نحن فى الانتظار!!!!
*​


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (20 مارس 2013)

الجيار 2020 قال:


> *السلام عليكم
> اين البشمهندس الصامت ؟
> غائب من ثلاثه ايام عن الموضوع (معلومة فى صورة) اتمنى ان يكون بخير وصحه جيده
> و نحن فى الانتظار!!!!
> *​



*الله يكرمك لسؤالك .. وتعلم تاتى فترات فيها ضغط للعمل .. والبحث عن الصور ياخذ وقتا ..
ومرة اخرى جزاك الله خيرا ..

*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (20 مارس 2013)

*فى اعمال الحدادة Steel Fixing**

يقوم الحداد Steel Fixer بقص الحديد حسب الطول المطلوب وثنى زوايته حسب الزاوية المطلوبة ..
ولكن هناك حدود للمقص اليدوى والتناية اليدوية ..

المقص اليدوى يقطع الى حدود قطر 16مم وبالعافية قطر 18مم اذا استطاع ..








وماذا اذا زاد القطر عن ذلك تلجأ الى مقص كهربائى








** التناية اليدوية 
- تناية الى قطر 14مم
تناية تكبر شوية ممن تثنى قطر 16مم و18مم بالعافية ..






وماذا اذا القطر عن ذلك تلجأ لاستخدام تناية كهربائية تقوم أليا بثنى الحديد حسب المطلوب ..






توفر الكثير من الوقت والجهد ويوميات للعمال ..
المقص الكهربائى ممكن فى حدود 10000ريال وممكن يزيد حسب الشركة المصنعة ..
التناية الكهربائية ممكن فى حدود 7000 ريال وقد تزيد ايضا حسب الشركة المصنعة ...

هذا ووفق الله الجميع لكل خير ...


*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (20 مارس 2013)

***استكمالا لمعالجة الخرسانة بالمياه Conceret treatment**

قد تلجا لعمل تحويطة من الرمل على المسطحات كالسقف ليحتفظ بالمياه فترة كافية على سطحه خصوصا فى الاماكن الحرارة العالية ..*







*وان كان الاصح ان يتم التغطية بخيش يتم رشه بالمياه حتى تترك فرصة للخرسانة ان تتنفس ..

*





هذا ووفق الله الجميع لكل خير ...


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (20 مارس 2013)

*** صورة للابتسامة فقط :-

تحيا الهندسة المدنية فى كل زمان ومكان *


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (20 مارس 2013)

*سؤال :- الملاحظة بخصوص الصورة .

*



*


*


----------



## رزق حجاوي (20 مارس 2013)

المهندس الصامت قال:


> *سؤال :- الملاحظة بخصوص الصورة .
> 
> *


السلام عليكم
في المشاريع الصغيرة يتم تركيب تشريك حديد التسليح dowel وخصوصا في الاعمدة او الجدران بعد ان يتم صب الخرسانة مباشرة من خلال دق سيخ الحديد في مكانه .


----------



## genius2020 (20 مارس 2013)

رزق حجاوي قال:


> السلام عليكم
> في المشاريع الصغيرة يتم تركيب تشريك حديد التسليح dowel وخصوصا في الاعمدة او الجدران بعد ان يتم صب الخرسانة مباشرة من خلال دق سيخ الحديد في مكانه .


 جزاك الله خيرا المهندس رزق كم تعلمنا منك اكرمك الله وفقك لما يحبه ويرضه والشكر موصول مهندس الصامت بارك الله فيك
ولكن لدى سؤال هنا ما معنى تشريك الحديد ليه بيوضع وكان ماهى الطريقه الافضل لوضعه واخيرما اضرار وضعه بالصوره اللى موجوده معنا وخاصه اسنخدم الدق


----------



## genius2020 (20 مارس 2013)

المهندس الصامت قال:


> *** صورة للابتسامة فقط :-
> 
> تحيا الهندسة المدنية فى كل زمان ومكان *



سلام عليكم 
عندى كم سؤال 
1.هل ممكن الجا استعمل جهاز الميزان او ماشبه من اجهزة المساحه فى المياء
2. كيفيه التثبيت ده لو فرضنا انه ممكن
3.هل هناك حلول اخرى لو كان الموضع ده واجهنا فى العمل
جزاك الله خيرا ونفع الله


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (20 مارس 2013)

رزق حجاوي قال:


> السلام عليكم
> في المشاريع الصغيرة يتم تركيب تشريك حديد التسليح dowel وخصوصا في الاعمدة او الجدران بعد ان يتم صب الخرسانة مباشرة من خلال دق سيخ الحديد في مكانه .



*ممكن توضيح اكثر بشمهندس رزق ..*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (20 مارس 2013)

*


المهندس الصامت قال:



سؤال :- الملاحظة بخصوص الصورة .





أنقر للتوسيع...


** التالى كان ملاحظتى بخصوص الصورة ..**

الصورة توضح عملية دق اسياخ ما يسمى بالزرجينة البلدى حيث يتم دق اسياخ 6م او 8مم ويتم شدها على احزمة العمود وذلك عند زيادة ابعاد العمود مما يكون عرضة لفتح الجنب النجارة اثناء الصب ..
وهذه صورة لحوائط القص Shear wallحيث يتم تقفيل كامل النجارة للحائط .. ثم يتم دق اسياخ 8مم وشدها على العروق المثبتة كما بالصورة .. وكما ترى المسافة بين هذه الزراجين حدود 50سم .. وكل هذا قبل عملية صب الخرسانة لانها من اعمال التقويات ..












**هذا ما كنت لاعلق به بشمهندس رزق .. 
ولكن كما لاحظت بشمهندس رزق وجود لبانى اسمنت اى انه تم الصب ..اذا فما هذه الاسياخ ؟؟؟**
هذا ووفق الله الجميع لكل خير ...


*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (20 مارس 2013)

genius2020 قال:


> سلام عليكم
> عندى كم سؤال
> 1.هل ممكن الجا استعمل جهاز الميزان او ماشبه من اجهزة المساحه فى المياء
> 2. كيفيه التثبيت ده لو فرضنا انه ممكن
> ...


..

*فكرة الاستخدام فى المياه فكرة عادية وممكن الاستخدام .. .. خصوصا لو عايز تقوم بعملية مساحية بالميزان وامامك عائق .. لكن ناردا اما ممكن تعمل حاجة زى كده
وان تستخدمه فى المياه ما دام الجهز الالكترونى بعيد عن المياه فلا باس وما يبتل فقط الحامل الثلاثى للجهاز ..
والتثبيت عادى جهاز وتضبط افقيته عن طريق مسامير الضبط الافقية ..
ولو قابلت مشكلة زى دى قم بعملية نقل الروبير .. 
على سبيل المثال :-
كنت اعمل فى محطة لبعض الوقت وكان الروبير المعلوم كتف احد الكبارى المجاورة . واراد الاستشارى التاكد من هذا الروبير .. وكان الروبير المعتمد من وزراة الرى والصرف على بعد 2كم .. فاخذنا لقطة من الروبير الاصلى ويتم لف الميزان ونقل القامة على مسافة مرئية ثم لف القامة ونقل الميزان وهكذا دواليك حتى التأكد من هذه الروبير للمحطة ..



*


----------



## محمد سنبله (20 مارس 2013)

المهندس الصامت قال:


> *سؤال :- الملاحظة بخصوص الصورة .
> 
> *



ممكن تكون علشان المباني خصوصا في حاله المباني نصف طوبه بعمل زي كانه زي كانه الابواب .وهو هنا حط سيخ حديد علشان يربط المباني بالاعمده منعا لحدوث تنميل (شروخ )بين الاعمده والمباني نظرا لاختلاف بين المادتين وهي خلاف الشبك اثناء البياض الشبك علشان تنميل البياض ..وفي ساعات ممكن نعمل طرطشه لوجه العمود الملاصق للمباني .......والله اعلم


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (20 مارس 2013)

محمد سنبله قال:


> ممكن تكون علشان المباني خصوصا في حاله المباني نصف طوبه بعمل زي كانه زي كانه الابواب .وهو هنا حط سيخ حديد علشان يربط المباني بالاعمده منعا لحدوث تنميل (شروخ )بين الاعمده والمباني نظرا لاختلاف بين المادتين وهي خلاف الشبك اثناء البياض الشبك علشان تنميل البياض ..وفي ساعات ممكن نعمل طرطشه لوجه العمود الملاصق للمباني .......والله اعلم



*ممكن نقطة المبانى بشمهندس محمد ..
وممكن طول رباط او اشايرتشريك كما اشار المهندس رزق لكمرة مثلا رابطة على مستوى عالى للاعمدة ..*

*وعذرا على عدم الوضوح فى هذه الصورة فكما ذكرت كنت اعتقد انها زراجين بلدى ولكن اتضح غير ذلك ..*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (20 مارس 2013)

*اعمال الامان والسلامة Safty percuations**

1- عند اعمال حفر الخنادق لتركيب المواسير ..
الصبات الخرسانية (نيوجرسى) - الشبك الاحمرالبلاستيك - لمبات للانارة الليلية - علامات ارشادية >>

*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (21 مارس 2013)

*2- من اعمال السلامة ف المبانى :-

تركيب حواجز خشبية او بلاستكية بشبك او بدون شبك ..






تركيب حاجز خشبى او معدنى خصوصا عند سقوط اى شيئ من ارتفاع عالى .>>






وطبعا هناك مبانى تجد فيها يتم التشديد على هذه الاعمال وغيرها من احتياطات السلامة حفاظا على الروح البشرية .
فى احد الابراج وقع سيخ حديد من الطابق 30 ووقع على راس احد العمال وتوفى فى الحال - عافانا الله واياكم- وتم طبعا اقالة المهمدس مدير المشروع والمهندس المسئول عن اعمال safty .. وتم رصد جائزة قدرها 10000 درهم لمن يبلغ عمن اسقط سيخ الحديد ...

الشاهد هناك مبانى يتم التشديد فيها على اعمال الامان والسلامة وهناك مبانى ماشية بالبركة ..


احد الفنادق بمدينة الرياض اثناء الانشاء ..



*










هذا ووفق الله الجميع لكل خير ...


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (21 مارس 2013)

*مقارنة بين طريقتى نزح المياه الجوفية .**

** موقع صغير (تقريبا 3 او 4ادوار)
قد يكتفى بالنزح بطريقة النزح السطحى Surafce dewatering






الى حين صب الخرسانة العادية .






** وفى حالة موقع كبير كالصورة التالية (اقل مايكون برج 12 دور) ويوجد خوازيق سند الجار ..
يستخدم النزح بطريقة الأبار الابرية well Point System (يصلح لاعماق فى حدود 5م)






ويستمر وجود النظام حتى بعد صب الخرسانة العادية ..






وللملاحظة قد يوجد موقع بنفس حجم الموقع السابق ويستخدم النزح السطحى فقط (العلية مرتبطة أكثر بالجيران وكمية المياه الجوفية)

من الملاحظ طبعا ان الحراب داخل موقع الانشاء يعنى بعد صب الخرسانة العادية يكون من الصعب اخراج المواسير الموجودة .. وو وضع مواسير خارج الحراب لسهولة اخراج الحراب بعد صب اللبشة المسلحة .. هذا ما رايته ..
ويوجد ايضا الكمرة الحجاب الداعمة للكمرة ارابطة لرؤوس الخوازيق حالة كبر حجم موقع الانشاء ...

*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (21 مارس 2013)

*ممكن بشمهندس رزق توضيح لم تم الاشارة اليه فى الصورة التالية ..*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (22 مارس 2013)

المهندس الصامت قال:


> *هذه المرة سنتحدث عن جزء من اعمال التشطيبات Finishing Works
> 1- البؤج الودعات Dots...
> بعد مرحلة الطرطشة المسمارية وقبل القيام باعمال اللياسة Plaster
> الفائدة :- ضبط اسطح وجه البياض راسيا وافقيا
> ...



*توضيحا واستكمالا للمشاركة السابقة **

** عن الاستلام الافقى طبعا يكون هناك تنوير بين الحائط والقدة على حسب سمك الودعة (التعليق على الصورة طبعا لا يكون وهذا عند الاستلام بعد اكتمال اللياسة)
** صورة توضح الاستلام الراسى بميزان الخط (الشاغول)
*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (22 مارس 2013)

*سؤال :-**
هل هناك مشكلة انشائية لوجود قاعدتين متجاورتين هكذا .؟؟.isolated Footing
والا كان يجب عمل القاعدتين معا كقاعدة مشتركة Combined Footing وعمل حديد علوى ؟؟؟
**




*


----------



## رزق حجاوي (22 مارس 2013)

المهندس الصامت قال:


> *ممكن بشمهندس رزق توضيح لم تم الاشارة اليه فى الصورة التالية ..*


السلام عليكم
اشكرك على هذه المشاركات القيمة.
بخصوص الاستفسارات الواردة في الصورة لمبنى عالي :


تمثل منصة العمل loading deck=loading platform حيث تستخدم في الابنية العالية من اجل تنزيل مواد العمل عليها والتي يتم حملها بواسطة التور كريرن tower crane ومن ثم نقلها للداخل ونلاحظ انها يتم تركيبها بشكل متباعد لكل طابق(ليست على استقامة عمودية)وذلك حتى لا يتم تعارض منصات العمل مع حبل التور كرين، ويتم تثبيتها بشكل محكم بالسقف والارضية. 
تمصل مصعد العمال (ويستخدم ايضا لنقل المواد)materials elevator =construction elevatorوفي الصورة مزدودج اي من الجهتين ويستخدم ايضا في الابنية العالية. 
مرابط(مساند) Anchor Device=collar ties وهي استخدم لربط وتقوية التور الكرين حيث يتم ربط التور الكرين بالمبنى كل مسافة من 15-20م وتكون بعدة اشكال منها


----------



## صفوان حديد (23 مارس 2013)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله كل الخير على الموضوع القيّم . .


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (31 مارس 2013)

*استكمالا للمشاركة الخاصة للكمرة الرابطة لرؤوس الخوازيق والكمرة الحجاب ..
صورة توضح التسليح والنجارة للكمرتين قبل صب الخرسانة ..
ولاحظ الكمرة الحجاب موجودة قبل القيام بالى اعمال حفر ...







بعد صب الخرسانة ..






بعد عملية الحفر وهو صورة التى ادرجت فى مشاركة سابقة ..







هذا ووفق الله الجميع لكل خير ...
*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (31 مارس 2013)

رزق حجاوي قال:


> السلام عليكم
> اشكرك على هذه المشاركات القيمة.
> بخصوص الاستفسارات الواردة في الصورة لمبنى عالي :
> 
> ...




*جزاك الله خيرا على التوضيح بشمهندس رزق ..*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (31 مارس 2013)

المهندس الصامت قال:


> *سؤال :-**
> هل هناك مشكلة انشائية لوجود قاعدتين متجاورتين هكذا .؟؟.isolated Footing
> والا كان يجب عمل القاعدتين معا كقاعدة مشتركة Combined Footing وعمل حديد علوى ؟؟؟
> **
> ...



*اعتقد ما فيش مشكلة ما دام الحديد غير متصل فلا تعمل القاعدتين معا كقاعدة مشتركة ....حتى مع صب الخرسانة للقاعدتين فى آن واحد ..*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (31 مارس 2013)

*صورة توضيحية لاشكال مكان السمل (الميدة Ground Beam- Tie beam) بالنسبة للقواعد ..**

* فى مستوى الفواعد






*اعلى مستوى القواعد ليربط رقاب الاعمدة مع توضيح لاعمال النجارة ..وهذه الصورة ما كنت قد وعدنا بالبحث عن صورة وقد تم بفضل الله ..






* الصورة الثالثة مع مستوى اعلى رقاب الاعمدة والصورة قد ادرجت سابقا ...
فى المشاركة التى اشار اليها المهندس رزق فى المشاركة عند استغربت من عدم وجود الميدة لا عند مسنوى القواعد ولا اعلاها ..
هذا ووفق الله الجميع كل خير ..
*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (31 مارس 2013)

*الصورة التالية لاحد الاسقف فى مطار الملكة علياء بالاردن ..
**
الاستفسار .. هل هناك نظام معروف لهذا الشكل المزوى لبلاطة السقف الهوردى ؟؟؟
ما نوع البلوكات المستخدمة فى عمل فراغات للبلاطة ؟؟؟
كانات الاعصاب ليس بالامر المهم ان يكون سلك الرباط لها على جانب واحد ؟؟؟






وهذه صورة للسقف من اسفل فهل الجزء الذى به نواشر Chillersهل لاعمال التكييف ..؟؟ وكيف يتم توصيل تمديدات التكييف؟؟

*



*

وبالنسبة للبلوكات فى الصورة السابقة او الصورة التالية ..
هل هذه الاشكال موجودة ام يتم تصنيعها فى مصنع خصيصا ؟؟؟..

*





*
هذا ووفق الله الجميع لكل خير ...

*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (31 مارس 2013)

هل هناك اولوية لعمل جنب النجارة طوب بدلا من الشدة الخشبية .؟؟؟


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (1 أبريل 2013)

*استكمالا للكمرة ( الميدة) الدائرية ..**

جنب النجارة وتقوية الكمرة الدائرية ..
يتم عمل الجنب من خشب الابلاكاج لقدرته على الدوران وعمل مرابيع خشبية - اسياخ حديد مع دروان الميدة وقمط للتقوية عليها ..
وفى التقوية من اسفل التقوية بزراجين (عصافير) ويتم شدها على سيخ 8مم ...

الحدادة ولا يوجد اسياخ مقاومة الالتواء







النجارة






هذا ووفق الله الجميع لكل خير ..
*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (1 أبريل 2013)

المهندس الصامت قال:


> هل هناك اولوية لعمل جنب النجارة طوب بدلا من الشدة الخشبية .؟؟؟



على التحديد لا ادرى 






*ربما عند كثرة عدد القواعد ..
او ممك يكون المالك بيوفر حساب النجار اللى بيعمل النجارة .
بس اكيد بيتعب مع العامل الذى يقوم ببناء بلوكات البناء لتحديد حدود القواعد والسملات ...
يعنى ما رايت جنب القواعد الا فى حالة هامات الخوازيق (pILE CAP) ,وان كنا نختلف على الصورة التالية على نوع الطوب المستخدم ...*






وكما ترى العدد كثير وغالبا يكون هناك لبشة على كامل المسطح بعد عمل الهامة ..
لكن ان يستخدم فى مبنى عادى دور او دورين ؟؟
واحاول الاستفسار مرة اخرى ان شاء الله ...
هذا ووفق الله الجميع لكل خير ..


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (1 أبريل 2013)

استكمالا لاعمال الارضيات ..Floor Works الصورة التالية توضح استخدام ما يسمى الخرسانة ذاتية التسوية Concrete Floor Leveler بسمك من 2-4 سم وكما ترى هذه الخرسانة بعد البلاط وقبل بعض الارضيات كالسجاد والفنيل .. لكن لماذا استخدام هذه المادة ؟؟ هذه الاضافة تكون من احد الزملاء ممن استخدم هذه المادة فى عمله ...


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (2 أبريل 2013)

المهندس الصامت قال:


> استكمالا لاعمال الارضيات ..Floor Works الصورة التالية توضح استخدام ما يسمى الخرسانة ذاتية التسوية Concrete Floor Leveler بسمك من 2-4 سم وكما ترى هذه الخرسانة بعد البلاط وقبل بعض الارضيات كالسجاد والفنيل .. لكن لماذا استخدام هذه المادة ؟؟ هذه الاضافة تكون من احد الزملاء ممن استخدم هذه المادة فى عمله ...



*الفكرة الحصول على ارضية متساوية بنسبة 100% 












خصوصا مع ارضيات مثل الفينيل ..






ولكن اعتقد خرسانة كهذه ستكون غالية وقليلا جدا ما تراها ...الا اذا كانت من متطلبات المشروع
ونستفسر عن السعر لاحقا ان شاء الله ..
هذا ووفق الله الجميع لكل خير ...

*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (2 أبريل 2013)

*صورة لطريق المحيط الاطلنطى -- النرويج .. اثناء احدى العواصف
تخيل اساسات الكوبرى مصممة على تحمل اى اوزان ...






مش عندنا العمارات بتقع لوحدها من غير اى ...

*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (2 أبريل 2013)

المهندس الصامت قال:


> *فى اعمال الحدادة Steel Fixing**
> 
> يقوم الحداد Steel Fixer بقص الحديد حسب الطول المطلوب وثنى زوايته حسب الزاوية المطلوبة ..
> ولكن هناك حدود للمقص اليدوى والتناية اليدوية ..
> ...



*
استكمالا للمشاركة السابقة 
** ماكينة عملب الكانات 6مم و8مم 

*




* 
ولو فى كانات 10مم اطلع على التناية الاكبر ..*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (2 أبريل 2013)

*** الاسقف القوسية المشكلة K- Span 


*




*
من الحلول الممتازة لحل مشكلة المساحات الكبيرة بدون استخدام اى دعامات داخلية .. كالمستودعات والمخازن
الخصائص :- 

*

*Effective in reducing temperature مقاوم للحرارة* 
*Evaporation loss* 
*Zero maintenance بتم تصنيعه بدقة مما يمنع حدوث مشاكل كالصدا وغيره* 
*Long service life `ذو معمرية* 
*Faster production and installation through services of qualified team الانجاز* 
*Roofing solutions offered are durable against corrosion السقف معالج ضد والتآكل* 
*Better heat reflectivity عكس اشعة الشمس* 
* 
والصور التى اردجها هنا هى لاحدى المصانع فى مدينة المنصورة 
يعتمد السقف كما اشرنا سابقا كنظام Conceret Arch Slab التى تم دراستها فى ثالثة مدنى حيث تكون الاحمال محملة على العناصر الجانبية ومنها للاساسات
وقد ادرجت مشاركة سابقة بخصوص قواعد هذا السقف . .*
*وهذه هى المشاركة*


* .. حسث الصالة هنا ذات مسطح كبير وتم تغطية الصالة بنوع من الاسقف ( اعتقد Courragated Sheets كما بالصورة التالية ..


*




* 

فحمل السقف او القوة الناتجة عن السقف تكون كما بالصورة التالية كما كنا ندرس البلاطات المقوسة Arch Slab






ومن الحلول اما تصميم القاعدة على هذه الاجهاد غير المنتظم او تصميم القاعدة على حمل منتظم وهو الاسهل ..







لذا فالقوة الافقية هذه تسبب عزما على القاعدة المنفصلة وتسبب اجهاد شد tension Stress ولملاشاة هذه العزم تم ترحيل القوة العمودية Normal Force في الجهة الأخرى للعزم لتسبب عزما آخر كما وضح بالصورة السابقة يقابل عزم القوة الأفقية وتكون المحصلة النهائية قوة عمودية فقط Normal Force only ولا يكون هناك اجهادات شد ..

وأحب أن انوه أن هذا مجرد تخيلى للصورة السابقة ليس الا .. وربما يكون هناك سبب آخر لجعل القاعدة هكذا ..
هذا ووفق الله الجميع لكل خير ...


*[/QUOTE]

*ونستكمل صور التنفيذ لاحقا ان شاء الله ..

هذا ووفق الله الجميع كل خير ..*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (2 أبريل 2013)

*وعودا على بدء ...

** كما وضح استخدام هذا النوع من الاسقف لسقف المساحات الواسعة التى تستدعى عدم استخدام اعمدة داخلية ..






** الكمرة الحاملة للسقف ..

التسليح الاولى للكمرة






وبعد ذلك يتم تركيب كمرة حدد على شكل حرف Lيتم يتحميلها على كراسى على شكل حرف Zمدفونة داخل الكمرة






ويتم شد الخيطان لتحديد المكان بالضبط

*



*

وهذا الكمرة تكون ظاهرة بعد صب الكمرة





*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (2 أبريل 2013)

*** ويتم توريد الشرائح *
* 





** ثم يتم ضبطها بالشكل المطلوب على ماكينة السحب على البارد






اثناء السحب





ولو فى كراسى يتم السحب عليها تريح العمال ..

*




*





صورة لاحد الماكينات من الداخل






والماكينة طبعا عند شركات قليلة جدا ...



*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (2 أبريل 2013)

*** ويتم رفع الاجزاء التى تم سحبها بواسطة رافعة*
* 








*
*وعند اكتمال التثبيت يتم صب جزء الخرسانة الباقى مع الكمرة ..*
* 





صورة جانبية بعد الصب

*





*ويتم تقفيل الجانبين..*






*وفى دهانات من الداخل لا اتذكر ما الفائدة منها ..*











* ومن ثم يكتمل البناء - والحمد لله- 

*





*ويتبقى لنا فى هذا الموضوع جزئية الاسعار ..وحين الاستفسار عنها ندرجها ان شاء الله*
*هذا ووفق الله الجميع لكل خير ...*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (2 أبريل 2013)

*والشكر كل الشكر للمهندس هانى صاحب الصور ومن صور الصورفهو التقط الصور جميعها .. فجزاه الله خير الجزاء ...






ووفقه الله لكل خير ...

*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (3 أبريل 2013)

*استكمالا للكمرة الحجاب او ضواغط سند خوازيق سند الجار (استراوس) ...**

ذكرنا الكمرة الخرسانية والكمرة Steel I Beam
وهنا صور لضاغط ولكن عبارة عن انبوبة اسطوانية على الزوايا وفى منتصف الموقع ..

مش شايف الموقع كبير ولكن ممكن التربة المجاروة لها مشاكل .. والا ما اضطر لاستخدام هذا الكم من الضواغط Struts
** صور عامة

*




*
** صور للاماكن التى يتم الرفع منها للونش

*




*
هذا ووفق الله الجميع لكل خير ...

*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (3 أبريل 2013)

*ونعود لنعطى ابنسامة فى وسط المشاركات ..

الحاجة ام الاختراع ...

*


----------



## رزق حجاوي (3 أبريل 2013)

المهندس الصامت قال:


> *وفى دهانات من الداخل لا اتذكر ما الفائدة منها ..*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


السلام عليكم
تصحيحا لما ورد فان الذي في هو العزل الحراري للسقف باستخدام مادة البولي يوريثان فوم polyurethane foam وليس عملية دهان.


----------



## امين الزريقي (3 أبريل 2013)

رزق حجاوي قال:


> السلام عليكم
> تصحيحا لما ورد فان الذي في هو العزل الحراري للسقف باستخدام مادة البولي ثيلين فوم وليس عملية دهان.



السلام عليكم جميعا 
تصحيحا للتصحيح فهي مادة البولي يوريثان POLYUTRETHANE وليس البولي ثيلين POLYTHELENE ,وشكرا لكم جميعا .


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (3 أبريل 2013)

*صورة توضح اعمال البدروم فى احد المشروعات فى مدينة yarze بيروت - لبنان ..

*




*
الاستفسار ما هذا السواد على جانبى الموقع هل نوع من العزل ؟؟ واذا كان لماذا لم يتم على كامل الارتفاع ؟؟..


*


----------



## رزق حجاوي (3 أبريل 2013)

المهندس الصامت قال:


> *صورة توضح اعمال البدروم فى احد المشروعات فى مدينة yarze بيروت - لبنان ..
> 
> *
> 
> ...


السلام عليكم
العزل (اللون الاسود)الواضح بالصورة هو للعزل المائي وهو من الرولات البيتومينية والتي تثبيت بواسطة اللهب ويتم تنفيذه على الجدران على مراحل حسب تقدم العمل وسيتم استكماله قبل تركيب حديد جدران التسوية basementwalls ومن الواضح انا هذا القسم قد تم تركيب قبل صب اللبشة raft>


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (4 أبريل 2013)

*صورة توضح سد مؤقت Temporary cofferdam لاحد الاعمال فى كوبرى lendal بمدينة york بانجلترا .
ولاحظ مستوى المياه على جانبى الستارة المعدنية ..

*




وهذه صورة لسد دائم Permanent Cofferdam لبدرومات احد المشاريع فى ميدنة Dublin عاصمة ايرلندا


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (4 أبريل 2013)

*فيما يستخدم اللى الاصفر داخل النفق ..*


----------



## رزق حجاوي (4 أبريل 2013)

المهندس الصامت قال:


> *فيما يستخدم اللى الاصفر داخل النفق ..*


السلام عليكم
الانبوب في اللون الاصفرventilation duct يستخدم في التهوية للنفق اثناء التنفيذ حيث يعمل على ضخ الهواء للداخل لتأمين التهوية والهواء للتنفس للعاملين في النفق.


----------



## elnahhas (5 أبريل 2013)

شكر على المجهود


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (6 أبريل 2013)

*جزاك الله خيرا مهندس رزق على المتبعة .
وبالنسبة للعمود فى الصورة التالية فما هذه الاسياخ داخل العمود ..* داخل قاعدة لاحد الكبارى


----------



## رزق حجاوي (6 أبريل 2013)

المهندس الصامت قال:


> *جزاك الله خيرا مهندس رزق على المتبعة .
> وبالنسبة للعمود فى الصورة التالية فما هذه الاسياخ داخل العمود ..* داخل قاعدة لاحد الكبارى


السلام عليكم
الذي في الصورة هو قبعة الحماية لحديد التسليح rebar caps وهو لحماية العاملين في المشروع في حالة السقوط او الاصطدام بحديد التسليح وذلك حسب متطلبات OSHA Construction Tools وتكون هذه القبعات بعددة اشكال ويطلب تركيب هذه القبعات لكل من حديد التسليح العمودي vertical rebar وحديد التسليح الافقي عندما يكون خارجا من الخرسانة او الشدةformwork


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (8 أبريل 2013)

*صورة للابتسامة ..
تابى الهندسة الا ان تكون فى كل اجزاء الحياة ...






بس عتابى على الزرج المفروض يكون هو الراصد وليس prisme ما علينا المهم الفرحة تكمل ..
*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (8 أبريل 2013)

*صورة توضيحية اخرى لنزح المياه بطرقة الحراب Well Point System **

لاحد ابرج شركات الاتصالات وغالبا مايكون فى ارض زراعية حيث تكون المياه موجودة دائما خصوصا فى زروة احد المواسم الزراعية ..





*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (8 أبريل 2013)

*ملاحظة بخصوص توريد الحديد 6مم او 8مم 
**
فى مصر الحديد يتم توريده على هيئة لفات كما بالشكل وبعد ذلك ياتى جرار او شيول (لودر) ليقوم بشد الاسياخ مفرودة (تحريب)






وفى دول الخليج يتم توريد الحديد كما يتم توريد انواع الحديد الاخرى اما بطول 12م او طول 6م
*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (8 أبريل 2013)

*صورة توضيحية لاعمال تركيب الرخام بطريقة اللصق بالجبس ..**

صورة لاعمال تركيب الرخام لاحد مداخل كلية العلوم جامعة المنصورة ..





*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (8 أبريل 2013)

*هامة الخوازيق للابراج السكنية Pile cap **

غالب ما يتم فى الابراج لهامة الخوزايق .
بعد اتمام تكسير رؤوس الخوزيق ..






يتم تحديد حدود الهامة وتحديد اماكن السملات والشدادات .. وهو حل امثل بدلا من جانب النجارة حيث من الصعب ازالته وتقييد العمل على كامل مسطح المبنى ...






يتم البدء فى حدادة السملات والشدادات .. وفى الصورة يتم عمل لوح لتزانة على خوازيق السند لتحديد الاكسات Axis






ويتم الردم بالرمل فوق منطقة الهامة واستكمال اعمال الحدادة لفرشة نظافة على كامل المسطح











وقد يتم عمل طبقة نظافة خرسانة عاديةعلى منطقة الهامة للتجهيز للبشة 30 او 40 سم على كامل المسطح ..
هذا ووفق الله الجميع لكل خير ....

*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (9 أبريل 2013)

*هناك طريقتين لعمل حدادة السقف الهوردى - البلاطات المفرغة - Hollow Block**

اما البدء بطرص بلوكات الطوب (الطوب- البوليسترين) اولا






او البدء بالكمرات المخفية والاعصاب ..






الطريقتين موجودة ايهما افضل لا ادرى ..
*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (9 أبريل 2013)

*صورة توضيحية للبشة raft احد المشاريع ..

*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (9 أبريل 2013)

*ايضا هناك طريقتين لعمل حداد الاعمدة ....** **النجارة اولا :- **

ان يقوم النجار بتقفيل 3 اجناب للعمود وترك باب العمود ويقوم الحداد بتركيب اعمال الحدادة ..

*




* ** اعمال الحدادة اولا **

حالة طول الاعمدة 5م او 6م واقطار الحديد كبيرة قد تصل ل20 او 25 مم .. والكانات زيادة وتحتاج للتربيط الزيادة ..


*





*والحالة دى قليلا ما تقابلها ..
هذا ووفق الله الجميع لكل خير ...*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (10 أبريل 2013)

_*خطوات عمل رامب ramp لدخول السيارات*_*

1- عمل بايلات الاساسات Driving Piles






2- بعد وصول الخرسانة للمقاومة المطلوبة تبدا عملية الحفر بين الخوزايق






3- عمل اساسات الخرسانة العادية للجدران الجانبية للرامب وقبلها تنفيذ طبقة الردم (الدفان) ودمكها جيدا .






4- عمل القاعدة المسلحة للجدار الجانبى (الاستنادى ) Retaning Wall
وتركيب اشاير الحوائط ..






ويتسكمل باقى الخطوات ان شاء الله ..
*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (10 أبريل 2013)

ملاحظة استدراكية بخصوص الاشاير للحوائط ..






وهى ملاحظة يجب الانتباه اليها فى مثل هذه الحالة حيث الجدران على المائل فليس طول الحائط واحد ..
وكذلك ممكن فى خزانات مياه الصرف او المياه حيث قد توجد احد الحوائط قصيرة لا تحتاج لطول رباط بل يتم وضعها بطولها مباشرة ...


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (10 أبريل 2013)

*يستكمل ...**

5- اعمال الحدادة للحوائط






6- تجهيز احد الحائطين للصب ..






7- صب الجدار الاخر






8- العزل من الداخل والخارج بلفائف البيتومين







ويسنكمل لاحقا ان شاء الله ...


*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (10 أبريل 2013)

_*يستكمل :-*_*

9- بدء اعمال الردم واعمال الدك







10- عزل الخرسانة العادية بلفائف البيتومين ..






11- الحدادة للقاعدة المسلحة ..






وبعد ذلك يلى الصب للقاعدة المسلحة واعتقد قد يدهن السطح بمادة مانعة للانزلاق ..
وهنا تتنهى بالصور هنا ..
هذا ووفق الله الجميع لكل خير ...
*


----------



## محمد سنبله (10 أبريل 2013)

جزاك الله خير 
لي بعض الاستفسارات بخصوص الرامب 
الحائطين علي جانبي الردم علي اي حمل يتم تصميم الحائط  وهل لو عندي ارتفاع صغير حوالي 60سم ممكن اعمله طوب اسمنتي .ثانيا ميل الرامب يكون بمقدار كام .ثالثا لماذا لا يتم عمله من الاسفلت المرن زي الطرق وبكده هنوفر كتير رابعا نظام صرف المياه ازاي .اخيرا ليه مفيش اشاير خرجت من الحائط (تشريك )لكي يتم ربط الرامب بالحائط 
عذرا علي كثره الاسئله


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (10 أبريل 2013)

*


محمد سنبله قال:



جزاك الله خير 
لي بعض الاستفسارات بخصوص الرامب 
الحائطين علي جانبي الردم علي اي حمل يتم تصميم الحائط وهل لو عندي ارتفاع صغير حوالي 60سم ممكن اعمله طوب اسمنتي .ثانيا ميل الرامب يكون بمقدار كام .ثالثا لماذا لا يتم عمله من الاسفلت المرن زي الطرق وبكده هنوفر كتير رابعا نظام صرف المياه ازاي .اخيرا ليه مفيش اشاير خرجت من الحائط (تشريك )لكي يتم ربط الرامب بالحائط 
عذرا علي كثره الاسئله

أنقر للتوسيع...


**اولا للتوضيح هذه الصور ليست من تنفيذى ..**
ولكن
1- بالنسبة للحائط التصميم اعتقد كحالة حرجة التصميم على ارتفاع الردم الاعلى واضافة حالة وجود مياه جوفيه ...

2- بالنسبة لارتفاع 60سم .. لو شغل عادى اعتقد ممكن تمشى .. لكن الشغل المظبوط خرسانة باعتبار اصلا الطوب لحمل راسى ...وخصوصا مع وجود احمال عالية ...

3- بالنسبة لميل الرامب .. بحسب ما وصلت اليه من معلومة ..

** 1 - المنحدر المستقيم . *



*

عادة ما يستخدم للمداخل والمخارج بالموقف لتسهيل عملية الدخول والخروج ووضوح الرؤية . 
أ – **ألا يزيد ميول المنحدر عن 15 %** . 
ب – في حالة زيادة ميل الانحدار عن15% فيجب أن تكون هناك مرحلتا انتقال في بداية ونهاية المنحدر ، ولا يزيد ميل أي منها عن 15% ولا يزيد طول أي منها عن5.00م مع وجود مرحلة انتقالية وسيطة واصلة (رابطة)بينهما لا يزيد ميلها عن18% وكما هو موضح بالشكل رقم(14) .
ج – عند استخدام المنحدرات للوصل بين أدوار الموقف فقط يكون ميل المنحدر بها بين(10 إلى13%)
د – في حالة استخدام المنحدرات كمواقف للسيارات فإن الميل بها يكون بين (**5 و 8 %** ) . 

**2* - المنحدر الحلزوني . 

* – ألا يزيد ميل المنحدر الحلزوني في اتجاه واحد سواء للصعود أو النزول عن (12%) وكما هو موضح بالشكل رقم (15) . 
* – ألا يقل نصف القطر الداخلي للمنحدر الحلزوني عن (5.18م) وكما هو موضح بالشكل رقم (15) . 
* – ألا يقل عرض المنحدر الحلزوني عن (6.10م) عندما تكون حركة المرور به باتجاه عقارب الساعة . 

منحدر حلزوني ذو اتجاهين 







1 - عرض المنحدر الحلزوني في اتجاه عقارب الساعة = 6.10 متر . 
2 - عرض المنحدر الحلزوني في اتجاه عكس عقارب الساعة = 4.57متر و لا يقل عن 3.96متر لحركة الصعود . 
منحدر حلزوني ذو اتجاه واحد 
1 - عرض المنحدر في اتجاه عقارب الساعة = 6.10 متر . 
2 - عرض المنحدر في اتجاه عكس عقارب الساعة = 4.57متر .
ب – تصميم الأدوار 
يفضل أن تكون الطوابق أفقية ، و الارتفاع الصافي لا يقل عن 2.50م وارتفاع الدور الأرضي 3.75م لكي يسمح باستيعاب المركبات المرتفعة ، وأن تكون المساحة التي تشغلها السيارة من 27.5 – 37.2 م2 . 
*




-

4- بالنسبة للاسفلت او الخرسانة دى مواصفات ودا يستخدم ودا يستخدم .
حتى الخرسانة يستخدم مواد لمنع الانزلاق عن الصعود او الهبوط ..






** 5- بالنسبة للصرف **
أ – لضمان تصريف أي مياه يكون الميل بأرضية الموقف كالتالي : 
1 –** 1 % إلى 2 %** لطبقة الإسفلت . 
2 – **1 %** بالنسبة لطبقات الأسمنت البورتلاندى . 
ب – ألا يسمح بصرف المياه المتجمعة بأحد أدوار الموقف على الدور الذى يليه، وتستخدم مصافي من الحديد المطلي بدهان لمنع الصدأ أو أي مادة أخرى مناسبة، عل**ى أن تكون هذه المصفاة في نهاية ميول التصريف بكل دور**، وتكون مجزأة إلى أطوال لا تتعدى (1.50م) وبعرض لا يقل عن (20سم).
ج – أن تنتهي مصارف المياه بأرضية القبو (البدروم) بخزان ، وأن يزود بالعدد الكافي من المضخات لصرف تلك المياه لخارج الموقف إلى المصارف العمومية . 

** 6- بالنسبة لاشاير تخرج من الحائط للتربيط مع القاعدة **

التصميم موجود كما بالشكل ...وفكرة التشريك اعتقد فكرة لو لم يتم عمله لن يؤثر بالطريقة الكبيرة ..خصوصا الاحمال راسية والسيارات تسير ببط عن الرامب ..

وانتظرراى الاساتذة الذين عملوا بهذا المجال ..
هذا ووفقك الله لكل خير ...
*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (10 أبريل 2013)

*هو العمود دا شايل العمود ازاى ...*؟؟


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (10 أبريل 2013)

*صورة للابتسامة مع معرفة ..

هل هناك ادارة لهذه المعدات ...






وصور تقريبية من مركز الملك عبد الله المالى ..












اكيد معدل الانتاجية السريع مطلوب هنا ... خصوصا فى مثل هذه المشاريع 
وهذا فيديو للمعدات اثناء الحفر ...

المركز المالى الرياض - مشروع حفر برج A - Download - 4shared - Eng Ahmed
*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (10 أبريل 2013)

*فيما تستخدم هذه المعدة الجريئة ..؟؟؟





*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (11 أبريل 2013)

*صورة للنزح بطريقة الحراب اعتقد لاحد غرف التفتيش ...





*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (11 أبريل 2013)

المهندس الصامت قال:


> *صورة للابتسامة فقط ..
> يبدو هذا العمود غير مؤهل ليتحمل الوزن المطلوب .. لذا تم الذبح بجانبه لياخذ البركة ..
> 
> *



*وبعد صورة الخروف نيجى لصورة البقرة .. ومن غير دم علشان المهندسين اللى بيخافوا من الدم ..

وهى قبل الذبح للمباركة ...*


----------



## محمد سنبله (11 أبريل 2013)

المهندس الصامت قال:


> *وبعد صورة الخروف نيجى لصورة البقرة .. ومن غير دم علشان المهندسين اللى بيخافوا من الدم ..
> 
> وهى قبل الذبح للمباركة ...*



نفس اللي حصل عندنا في الشغل صاحب الشركه كان هيعمل قريه سياحيه واول ما نزلنا الموقع وركبوا الكرفانات جاب حوالي 3بقرات والدبح اشتغل وخمسه وخميسه من الدم علي الكرفان ........ناس طيبين قوي يا خال


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (11 أبريل 2013)

محمد سنبله قال:


> نفس اللي حصل عندنا في الشغل صاحب الشركه كان هيعمل قريه سياحيه واول ما نزلنا الموقع وركبوا الكرفانات جاب حوالي 3بقرات والدبح اشتغل وخمسه وخميسه من الدم علي الكرفان ........ناس طيبين قوي يا خال



*الحاجات دى بتنفع برده .. العين فلقت الحجر ...*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (11 أبريل 2013)

*يفضل عند تنزيل الطوب ان يتم التنزيل على رصة ( طول *عرض*ارتفاع) لامكانبة حساب عدد الطوب الذى تم تنزيله ..












*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (11 أبريل 2013)

*استكمالا لاعمال الحدادة ...Steel Fixing**

سلك تربيط الحيديد ..والكلابة المستخدمة فى احكام الرباط على السلك ... وفى ناس شغالة بتربط بايدها ..






المهم الراجل مبسوط ....
*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (11 أبريل 2013)

*وتوضيحا للصور السابقة بخصوص محاكية المبانى ..*


----------



## محمد سنبله (11 أبريل 2013)

المهندس الصامت قال:


> *يفضل عند تنزيل الطوب ان يتم التنزيل على رصة ( طول *عرض*ارتفاع) لامكانبة حساب عدد الطوب الذى تم تنزيله ..
> 
> 
> 
> ...




احيانا العمال اللي بتنزل بتعمل فراغ او فجوه في المنتصف قتلاقي في المنتصف فاضي


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (12 أبريل 2013)

*على ماذا يعتمد هذا الونش البرجى فى تثبيت قاعدته ..
من جامعة الملك سعود ..ولماذا لم يلجأ للقاعدة المثبتة Fixed base





*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (15 أبريل 2013)

*


المهندس الصامت قال:



1- التوريد على سيارة تريللا (سطحة أو لوبد ) ...






** سيارات الخرسانة الجاهزة تركب على البمب لضخها فى المواسير الى Placing Boom






** صب اعمدة وجدران بالدور الرابع لبرج .. شاهد مدى السهولة 






** صب السقف بالدور السادس لاحد الابراج ... شاهد طول المسافة






هذا ووفق الله الجميع لكل خير ....

أنقر للتوسيع...


واستكمالا للمشاركة السابقة بالصب بطريقة المضخة الثابتة ..
لا مشكلة عند الاسقف .. لكن ماذا يكون عندما تم صب السقف ويكون الصب فى ادوار سفلية كما مثلا فى صبة ارضية السكريد Screed
** وهى ارضية تتطلب اسفل الارضيات كالبلاط والسيراميك بدلا من اعمال الدفان ..**
يت تركيب مواسير كما بالشكل التالى وتجهز بالطول حسب المكا المناسب ..






** ويت التجهيز لصب طبقة السكريد Screed Layer حيث تتم التسوة لسطحها بالهليكوبتر ..

*




*
** ويتم معالجة الخرسانة بالتسوية والمعالجة بالمياه ..

*





*واعتقد بذلك قد ذكرنا اغلب طرق صب الخرسانة ..
هذا ووفق الله الجميع لكل خير ..
*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (15 أبريل 2013)

*وصورة للابتسامة للفصل بين المشاركات ..
انطلقى يا نورماندى 2 ..العمل الجماعى مميز فعلا ..





*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (15 أبريل 2013)

*استفسار بشمهندس رزق ..
حضرتك لما ذكرته سابقا 
**مرابط(مساند) Anchor Device=collar ties **
وهي استخدم لربط وتقوية التور الكرين حيث يتم ربط التور الكرين بالمبنى كل مسافة من 15-20م وتكون بعدة اشكال منها

الصورة السابقة تم التربيط فى حائط خرسانة ..وبالنسبة للصورة التالية الاحظ ان المربط فوق منسوب السقف فهل هناك شيء للتثبيت ام ماذا ؟؟

*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (15 أبريل 2013)

*لاحظ عن القيام بالشدة الخشبية للاسقف ان يكون هناك كابولى (جزء طائر) سواء من خشب البلاى وود او خشب للتزانة ..

*




*
لامكانية عمل تقوية لجانب السقف بالدكم التى على الزاوية ...

*


----------



## رزق حجاوي (15 أبريل 2013)

المهندس الصامت قال:


> على ماذا يعتمد هذا الونش البرجى فى تثبيت قاعدته ..
> من جامعة الملك سعود ..ولماذا لم يلجأ للقاعدة المثبتة Fixed base


السلام عليكم
في المشاريع الممتدة(الطويلة) بدلا من استخدام تور كرين ثابت او اكثر من تور كرين
يتم تركيب تور كرين على سكة حديد بحيث يكون هناك امكانية من تنقلة
على السكة حيث يوجد ماتور داخلي في التور الكرين يقوم بالسير على السكة.
وتتم هذه الحركة في حالة عدم وجود حمل على التور كرين.
لذا نجد استخدام هذا النوع من التور كرين في السدود الخرسانية.


----------



## رزق حجاوي (15 أبريل 2013)

المهندس الصامت قال:


> استفسار بشمهندس رزق ..
> حضرتك لما ذكرته سابقا
> مرابط(مساند) Anchor Device=collar ties
> وهي استخدم لربط وتقوية التور الكرين حيث يتم ربط التور الكرين بالمبنى كل مسافة من 15-20م وتكون بعدة اشكال منها
> ...


السلام عليكم
هذه الصورة ليست لتور كرين وانما لمصعد خارجي لنقل العمال وكذلك موادالبناءConstruction Elevator .
وهو يمتد لفوق مستوى اخر طابق وذلك لتصل كابينة المصعد لمستوى الطابقالاخير وكذلك يدل على ان البناء لم ينتهي حيث تأتي مقاطع الجائز (جمالون )الشبيكي steeltruss باطوال معينه وربما كان اخر قطعه طولها يزيد عن مستوى اخر طابق.ويلاحظ في الصورة التي اوردتها ان التثبيت قد تم ببلاطة السقف (اذا كان هناك جدار يتم التثبيت به) والهدف منه زيادة التقوية للجائز الشبكي ومنعه من الحركة.


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (18 أبريل 2013)

رزق حجاوي قال:


> السلام عليكم
> في المشاريع الممتدة(الطويلة) بدلا من استخدام تور كرين ثابت او اكثر من تور كرين
> يتم تركيب تور كرين على سكة حديد بحيث يكون هناك امكانية من تنقلة
> على السكة حيث يوجد ماتور داخلي في التور الكرين يقوم بالسير على السكة.
> ...



*جزاك الله خيرا على التوضيح بشمهندس ... كنت لاقول ذلك بداية ولكن لكون المسافة صغيرة حول قاعدة الونش ...

*



*

اعتقدت انه ربما نوع آخر ..

ما يسمى بنوع الاوناش المتحركة Travelling (hand rail) Tower crane*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (18 أبريل 2013)

*فى أى حالة يستخدم الونش Lshape ويفضل عن النوع Tshape






وما افضلية الونش L عن الونش T ???
وهذه صورة من امام بوابة الملك عبد الله عند توسعات الحرم ..

*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (18 أبريل 2013)

وبما انه قد جاء ذكر طريقة تثبيت القاعدة ...وقد وردت مشاركة سابقة




المهندس الصامت قال:


> *قاعدة الونش البرجى Tower Crane base
> 
> **نذكر اولا انواع الاوناش عامة
> الأنواع:-
> ...




*كنا قد ذكرنا المقدمة السابقة لوضع مشاركة قاعدة الونش البرجى .. وقد ذكر المهندس رزق طرق تثبيت القاعدة فى مشاركة منفصلة سابقا
وتوضيحا لاحدى طريقتى تثبيت قاعدة الونش البرجى ...*

*** - التثبيت من خلال المرابط Anchor Fixing=J Bolt System

*









*
** وهناك نوع ىخر لم نذكره قبل وهو النوع الذى لا يثبت من البداية يثبت فوق سقف الادوار الاخرة لاستكمال الاعمال النهائية .كالصورة التالية وهى عند قرب اكتمال انشاء ساعة مكة المكرمة - زادها اله تشريفا- 

*





هذا ووفق الله الجميع لكل خير ...


----------



## 11mustafa (18 أبريل 2013)

عاشت الايادي موضوع جدا مفيد


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (18 أبريل 2013)

*استكمالا لجزء سند الستائر المعدنية Sheet Piles من الداخل** وقد ذكرنا الكمرة الحجاب او الويلم والدكم .
هذا نظام سند آخر ..لا اعلم ما اسم النظام ربما نقول Truss ssuppot
او ايا كان المسمى يوجد هذا النظام حالة كبر الاحمال عن المعتاد ايضا ..
والمنشأ كما يظهر فى الصور لمنشأ داخل بحر ...






عن قرب ..






وصورة اخرى ربما توضح طول الستارة التى تم دقها وبين اختلاف مستوى الدق للستائر واعتقد ربما لاعتراض عائق كصخر وخلافه ..







هذا ووفق الله الجميع لكل خير ...
*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (18 أبريل 2013)

*بعد تقطيع الحديد وتجهيزه فى المصنع .. والكلابة اللى بالشكل ده ..خلاص الحدادين هيعيشوا حياتهم ..

*





*وربنا مع المهندسين ...*


----------



## رزق حجاوي (18 أبريل 2013)

المهندس الصامت قال:


> *جزاك الله خيرا على التوضيح بشمهندس ... كنت لاقول ذلك بداية ولكن لكون المسافة صغيرة حول قاعدة الونش ...
> 
> *
> 
> ...


السلام عليكم
التور كرين الذي ارفقته هو من النوع الذي يتحرك على سكة ، ولكن قصر السكة الذي خدعك في الصورة قد يكون سبب استخدام هذا التور كرين في الموقع ان المتوفر لدى الشركة هو هذا النوع من التور كرين واستخدمة كتور كرين ثابت على سكة قصيرة.
والله اعلم


----------



## رزق حجاوي (18 أبريل 2013)

المهندس الصامت قال:


> *استكمالا لجزء سند الستائر المعدنية Sheet Piles من الداخل** وقد ذكرنا الكمرة الحجاب او الويلم والدكم .
> هذا نظام سند آخر ..لا اعلم ما اسم النظام ربما نقول Truss ssuppot
> او ايا كان المسمى يوجد هذا النظام حالة كبر الاحمال عن المعتاد ايضا ..
> والمنشأ كما يظهر فى الصور لمنشأ داخل بحر ...
> ...


----------



## ArSam (18 أبريل 2013)

أحيي كلا من اشقائي المهندسين : 
*المهندس الصامت :
*الذي حول صمته الى صور فأودعها لاقط الصوت لتتكلم نيابة عنه بالالوان المعبرة محولة الشاشة الى واقع امام المشاهد ،،، 
فإن كان صمتك يتكلم الوانا كما نراها في مشاركاتك هنا فكيف بنا اذا جئتنا تتكلم ،،،،،، 
لا شك ان الدنيا كلها ستتكلم معك !! ماشاء الله ،،،
المهندس رزق:
لتفاعله الكريم وإفاداته المعطائة بكرم وجود فحول الشاشة الملونه الى ان تنطق حيوية وتموجا تعصر خبرة الى خبرة وعلما الى علم ،، ماشاء الله ،،،،،
وربي يحفظكما ويغفر لوالديكما ولمن تحبون وللمسلمين الاحياء منهم والمفارقين ،،،
سلام


----------



## OsamaRefatt (19 أبريل 2013)

نفع الله بك وبارك فيك


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (19 أبريل 2013)

ArSam قال:


> أحيي كلا من اشقائي المهندسين :
> *المهندس الصامت :
> *الذي حول صمته الى صور فأودعها لاقط الصوت لتتكلم نيابة عنه بالالوان المعبرة محولة الشاشة الى واقع امام المشاهد ،،،
> فإن كان صمتك يتكلم الوانا كما نراها في مشاركاتك هنا فكيف بنا اذا جئتنا تتكلم ،،،،،،
> ...



*جزاك الله خيرا على كلماتك ..
اما انا فقد بالغت فى الثناء .. فما هو الا مجهود مقل متتبع لصورة هنا اوهناك ... وبعض البحث عن معان لها ... وزادها متابعة نفع المسلمين فيما بينهم ...ادعوا الله ان يجعله فى ميزان حسانى يوم العر ض على رب العالمين ...

اما بالنسبة للمهندس رزق .. فاقول عساك ما بالغت .. فالرجل كان معطاء فى وقت ما امتدت فيه الا ايدى قليلة وهى معروفة للجميع على المنتدى ...
وهو ذا باع طويل وذا خبرة عريضة .. وما بخل علينا ووفر لنا جزءا من وقته لينفعنا ويزودنا بما معه من زاد للتقوى به فى رحلة قادمة بعد...

ولك فاعود وأفول جزالك الله خيرا اخرى ..ونفع بك ىالاسلام والمسلمين ....

*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (19 أبريل 2013)

*واستكمالا وبعد ان اخذنا صورة عن قرب لمصعد الخدمة او مصعد العمال والذى قد يستخدم لنقل المواد ..
وقد ذكر المهندس رزق التفصيل لصورة سابقة ...*

(تمثل منصة العمل loading deck=loading platform حيث تستخدم في الابنية العالية من اجل تنزيل مواد العمل عليها والتي يتم حملها بواسطة التور كريرن tower crane ومن ثم نقلها للداخل ونلاحظ انها يتم تركيبها بشكل متباعد لكل طابق(ليست على استقامة عمودية)وذلك حتى لا يتم تعارض منصات العمل مع حبل التور كرين، ويتم تثبيتها بشكل محكم بالسقف والارضية. )
*
وهذه صورة أعتقد انها تنزيل بعض المواد من الونش البرجى على Loading Decks
ومن ثم ادخالها للداخل ...*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (19 أبريل 2013)

المهندس الصامت قال:


> *تكسير رأس الخازوق pile Head crushing**
> 
> عند عمل أساسات مبنى سواء كانت ..
> كانت لبشة فوق خوازيقraft over piles او لبشة فوق هامة فوق خوازيقRaft over pile cap
> ...



*واستكمالا للطرق السابقة او توضيحا لطريقة لتكسير بالبوكلين ..
وحالة ضيق المسافة بين الخوازيق لا تسمح للبوكلبن بالمناورة ياتى بوكلين اصغر حجما وذا كفاءة للتكسير ...*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (20 أبريل 2013)

المهندس الصامت قال:


> *استكمالا للكمرة الحجاب او ضواغط سند خوازيق سند الجار (استراوس) ...**
> 
> ذكرنا الكمرة الخرسانية والكمرة Steel I Beam
> وهنا صور لضاغط ولكن عبارة عن انبوبة اسطوانية على الزوايا وفى منتصف الموقع ..
> ...



*استكمالا للمشاركة السابقة ....**

1- النظام السابق او الضواغط من اسطوانات معدنية اكيد مكلف عن كمرة حجاب من الخرسانة ..
2- يبدو من احد الجهات استخدام Sheet Piles بوجود ترعة قريبة من موقع الانشاء بعد الاستفسار من مهندس المشروع (م / محمد عبد الله) وتم التربيط لرؤوس الستائر المعدنية بالكمرة الخرسانية .. ويوجد ايضا خط سكة حديد يسبب ضغطا كبيرا على موقع الانشاء بالاضافة لوجود برجين سكنيين مجاورين واحدهما اساساته سطحية ويطل ايضا على شارع السوادن ... يعنى موضوع كبير فعلا ...

3- من التفاصيل للنظام :-
يوجد خازوق حامل للضاغط ليحمل الدعامة من المنتصف .للطول النسبى للدعامات فى منتصف البرج







4- وبعد بحث عن صور مماثلة .. ومن احد المواقع الانشائية فى الامارات






صور عن قرب لتثبيت الدعامة من الجانبين ...
يتم تركيب steel plate وتركيبها بمسامير فى الخرسانة ..

*




* 
ومن ثم يتم اللحام ...

*




*
وصورة لكامل الموقع ...والموقع ليس كبيرا كما ارى ولكن يبدو التربة المجاروة ربما بها مشاكل كما اشرت سابقا ..

*




*
ويستكمل حالة معلومة جديدة ان شاء الله ..
هذا ووفق الله الجميع لكل خير ..*


----------



## رزق حجاوي (20 أبريل 2013)

المهندس الصامت قال:


> *فى أى حالة يستخدم الونش Lshape ويفضل عن النوع Tshape
> 
> 
> 
> ...


السلام عليكم
في المشاريع الكبيرة ولزيادة سرعة التنفيذ في العمل يتم استخدام التور كرين في عملية التحميل والنقل والتفريغ للمواد اللازمة في المشروع.
ولكن اختيار النوع المناسب للتور كرين في المشروع يعتمد على عددة عوامل منها

مساحة التغطية المطلوبة
ارتفاع المبنى.
وزن الاحمال التي سيتم نقلها.
سرعة التنفيذ المطلوبة.
الامكانيات المتوفرة لدى شركة المقاولات.
وغيرها من العوامل الاخرى.
واذا عدنا للتساؤل بخصوص الفرق في استخدام T or L Type للتور كرين نلاحظ ما يلي
بالرغم من ان مساحة التغطية للنوع T اكبر منها بكثير لمساحة التغطية للنوع L الا انه به سيئة بطؤ الاستخدم للنوع L حيث لا يمكن(من الصعوبة) تركيب اكثر من تور كرين في نفس مساحة التغطة بسبب تعارض بينها.
ولكن بسبب صغر المساحة المغطاة من النوع L يتم تركيب اكثر من تور كرين في مساحات متقاربة وبالتالي تكون سرعة التحميل والتنزيل عالية مما يؤثر ايجابيا على سرعة التنفيذ.


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (21 أبريل 2013)

رزق حجاوي قال:


> السلام عليكم
> في المشاريع الكبيرة ولزيادة سرعة التنفيذ في العمل يتم استخدام التور كرين في عملية التحميل والنقل والتفريغ للمواد اللازمة في المشروع.
> ولكن اختيار النوع المناسب للتور كرين في المشروع يعتمد على عددة عوامل منها
> 
> ...



*الا يكون من مزايا الونش l انه يستطع الحركة راسيا (نسبيا) وان الونش t يتحرك على مستوى افقى واحد فقط ...
حيث ذراع العمل يمكن تحريكه راسيا ....
*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (21 أبريل 2013)

*غالبا لا ترى جهاز توليد الضغط الهيدروليكى فى صور دق الستائر المعدنية ..
وغالب ما رايته من شركة Ice >>>

** شكل عام ..





صورة من اعمال دق الستائر فى احد المشاريع فى ابو ظبى ...

** ونش الدق وجهاز توليد الضغط الهيدروليكى 







** الراس الهزاز بعد توصيل الكابلات لوحدة توليد الضغط ..






** ومن ثم لتبدأ مشروعك بامان ..






هذا وووفق الله الجميع لكل خير ...
*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (21 أبريل 2013)

*صورة للابتسامة ..
فاكر نفسه transformer
*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (21 أبريل 2013)

*ما الموضح بالصورة لاعمال سند جوانب الجار ؟؟؟؟*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (21 أبريل 2013)

*بالنسبة لاختبارت الخوازيق ..Pile Tests

تم ذكر اختبار التحميل الاستاتيكى للخوزايق Static pile load test على المشاركة سابقا .
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t318022.html







*




*







 وننتقل لنوع إخر من الاختبارات وهو الاختبار الديناميكى Dynamic pile load test
ويعتبر احد الاختبارات غير المتلفة للخوازيق ..






ورسم تخطيطى عام ...






وصورة عن قرب لمقياس الازاحة Displacement Recorder - لاحد المواقع الانشائية فى السوادن -











هذا ووفق الله الجميع لكل خير ...




*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (22 أبريل 2013)

اين نوع من الشدات المستخدمة لهذا السقف ؟؟؟


----------



## genius2020 (22 أبريل 2013)

نفع الله بك وبارك فيك​


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (23 أبريل 2013)

المهندس الصامت قال:


> اين نوع من الشدات المستخدمة لهذا السقف ؟؟؟



ا*لنظام السابق هو نظام شدة الكمرات التلسكوبية Telescopic acrospan scaffolding**

وسيلة اقتصادية للاسقف ذات الارتفاعات الكبيرة وبحور طويلة قد تصل ل 8م دون الحاجة لدعامات فى المنتصف 
تصنع من الصلب عالى المقاومة






والصور التالية لاحد المولات mall احدى البلاد الاردنية ...*\

*** صورة عامة*






*** عن قرب .*






*ولاحظ وجود النهايز للارتفاعات العالية ...*






*** الرص حسب الاتجاه الطلوب*






*وحالة توافر معلومات اضافية او صور جديدة نوردها لاحقا ان شاء الله ..*

*هذا ووفق الله الجميع لكل خير ...*


----------



## رزق حجاوي (23 أبريل 2013)

المهندس الصامت قال:


> *الا يكون من مزايا الونش l انه يستطع الحركة راسيا (نسبيا) وان الونش t يتحرك على مستوى افقى واحد فقط ...
> حيث ذراع العمل يمكن تحريكه راسيا ....
> *


السلام عليكم
نعم نوع I يمكن ان يرفع الى اعلى من مستواه وبذلك يستخدم في تركيب وفك التور كرين في مستوى اعلى منه.


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (25 أبريل 2013)

*مع جزئية من جزئيات الخرسانة سابقة الاجهاد prestressed concert**

** نوعى الخرسانة Post Tension – Pre Tension






وما ياتى من صور لاحقة لجزء Post tensionلكمرة ارتكاز لاحد الكبارى ...

1- تجهيز ارضية التى يتم عمل التلسيح فوقها

*



*

2- عمل التسليح بالشكل المطلوب >>>

والتسليح يحدد طبقا للاحمال كما درسنا ...


*












*

ويستكمل لاحقا ان شاء الله
*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (25 أبريل 2013)

*3- مد كابلات التى يتم شد الاسلاك داخلها Sleeves for Post Tension Tendons
تكون الكابلات على شكل العزم B.M بحيث عن الشد يتم ملاشاة الحمل على الكمرة فيما بعد

** الكابلات الخارجية ..






** من الداخل ..







** صورة لادخال الكابلات ..







4- عمل الشدة المعدنية للكمرة






ويستكمل ....
*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (25 أبريل 2013)

5*- تجهيز الجاك المستخدم فى عملية الشد Jacks used for Post Tension


6- البدء فى عملية الشد*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (26 أبريل 2013)

*5- تجهيز الجاك المستخدم فى عملية الشد Jacks used for Post Tension


















6- البدء فى عملية الشد 












هذا ووفق الله الجميع لكل خير ...

*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (26 أبريل 2013)

*ما نوع الشدة المستخدمة فى انشآء مآذن توسعة الحرم المكى الشريف ..







عن قرب ..






*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (26 أبريل 2013)

*دى شكل للفرم المستخدمة فى تدعيم انفاق المشاه بين حيين ( جرول- العتيبية ) المؤدية لبوابة الملك عبد الله ..
بس لا اعرف صراحة مكونات الفورمة ...












*


----------



## وسام الفارس (30 أبريل 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## eng.walid_civil (30 أبريل 2013)

Main waste water Manhole Preparing for Poring Eng.walid civil


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (1 مايو 2013)

eng.walid_civil قال:


> Main waste water Manhole Preparing for Poring Eng.walid civil



*جزاك الله خيرا مهندس وليد ..

*




*
وكنت قد ادرجت مشاركة سابقة بخصوص تغويص البيارات ولكن كانت مشاركة تفتقر لتفصيل اكثر انى لم انفذ مثل هذه البيارات ..

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t247221-8.html

واتمنى منك تفصيلا أكثر ..ووفقك الله لك خير ..
*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (1 مايو 2013)

*القيسونات caissons**

هي أساسات عميقة مفرغة تتكون من خلية واحدة أو عدة خلايا أسطوانية وتصنع من الخرسانة المسلحة أو الحديد وتستخدم القيسونات حالة صعوبة الاعمال العادية كالحفر البريمى للخوازيق فى حالة وجود ركيزة لاحد الكبارى بمنتصف مياه مثلا .. والتفصيل فى الصورتين التالييتين ..

** دواعى الاستخدام :-

*






*** الانواع الثلاثة :-*


----------



## eng.walid_civil (1 مايو 2013)

Fire rated Transformer R.c Wall ...photo from Elsokhna Power station 2*650 MW ...Eng.walid civil

​


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (2 مايو 2013)

eng.walid_civil قال:


> Fire rated Transformer R.c Wall ...photo from Elsokhna Power station 2*650 MW ...Eng.walid civil
> 
> مشاهدة المرفق 90009مشاهدة المرفق 90010مشاهدة المرفق 90011​



*جزاك الله خيرا على المتابعة بشمهندس وليد ..











وما يمكن الاستفادة منه لهذه الحوائط .. ان تم صب هذا الارتفاع للحائط على حطتين (مرتين) لمنع الانفصال الحبيبى والتعشيش فى الحائط من اسفل ...
*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (2 مايو 2013)

*صورة من انشاء برج الاميرة بمارينا دبى (شاطئ الجميرا) 
السؤال:- ما سبب الطلاء الاسود على جدران البرج ..





*


----------



## رزق حجاوي (2 مايو 2013)

المهندس الصامت قال:


> *صورة من انشاء برج الاميرة بمارينا دبى (شاطئ الجميرا)
> السؤال:- ما سبب الطلاء الاسود على جدران البرج ..
> 
> 
> ...


السلام عليكم
اللون الاسود الظاهر على الواجهات الخارجية عزل المائي للجدران الخارجية من الرطوبة حيث يتم العزل خلف واجهات الكلادينج cladding(المنيوم ، حجر،.....)
وفي كثير من المواصفات يطلب وضع طبقة عزل حراري من البولسترين المضغوط فوق طبقة العزل المائي.


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (2 مايو 2013)

*بالنسبة لمصعد الخدمة والونش البرجى ..
ليس دائما بجوار بعض .. حسب ما ستدعيه الحاجة ..*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (3 مايو 2013)

المهندس الصامت قال:


> *الا يكون من مزايا الونش l انه يستطع الحركة راسيا (نسبيا) وان الونش t يتحرك على مستوى افقى واحد فقط ...
> حيث ذراع العمل يمكن تحريكه راسيا ....
> *



*صورة توضيحية للمشاركة السابقة . حيث الحركة الراسية لذراع عمل الونش البرجى L اعلى من كابينة التشغيل .....
صورة من احد الابراج اثناء الانشاء فى دبى ..
*






*ومكونات الونش البرجى عموما ..*


----------



## رزق حجاوي (3 مايو 2013)

المهندس الصامت قال:


> *دى شكل للفرم المستخدمة فى تدعيم انفاق المشاه بين حيين ( جرول- العتيبية ) المؤدية لبوابة الملك عبد الله ..
> بس لا اعرف صراحة مكونات الفورمة ...
> 
> 
> ...


السلام عليكم
الصور توضح الشدة formwork في حالة الانفاق حيث يتم 


الحفر 
(الدعم باطارات معدنية اذا تطلب ذلك)
 خرسانة مقذوفة 
تركيب حديد التسليح
تركيب الشدة (الواردة في الصور)formwork
ضخ الخرسانة من فتحتات موجودة في الشدة
فك الشدة.









لاحظ ان الشدة للنفق تكون مركبه على سكه (للانفاق الكبيرة اما الصغيرة فليس هناك حاجة لسكة )ولها امكانية الرفع والتنزيل للشدة.


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (3 مايو 2013)

*صورة لاحد المواقع الانشائية فى مدينة عجمان الاماراتية ..
طريقة التخلص من المخلفات فى المشاريع المهمة يتم تركيب دكتات او اسطوانات من الصاج مع استمرار الارتفاع بالبرج ويتم تنزيل المخلفات خلاله ..





وفى ابراج 12 دور ويتم رمى المخلفات من امام البرج واللى يصاب يصاب ...

*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (3 مايو 2013)

رزق حجاوي قال:


> السلام عليكم
> الصور توضح الشدة formwork في حالة الانفاق حيث يتم
> 
> 
> ...




*جزاك الله خيرا على التوضيح مهندس رزق .. واحاول البحث عن تقصيل أكثر ان شاء الله ...*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (3 مايو 2013)

المهندس الصامت قال:


> وبما انه قد جاء ذكر طريقة تثبيت القاعدة ...وقد وردت مشاركة سابقة
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*واستكمالا للمشاركة السابقة والنوع المثبت بالاعلى اعلى موقع الانشاء ...
وصورة لقاعدة تثبيت احد الأوناش البرجية لبرج دبى - الامارات 
*





*وللتوضيح ونش برجى على شكل L*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (6 مايو 2013)

*استكمالا لاعمال التكييف Air Condition works**

يستخدم قضبان قلاووظ لتعليق مجارى الهواء للتكييف Ducts من خلال فتحات فى السقف ..

*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (7 مايو 2013)

_عزل مجارى الهواء _Ductr insulation

يجب عزل جميع مجارى الهواء المكيف المعرضة للجو الخارجي أو التى تمر خلال أماكن غير مكيفة . وتتباين العوازل من ألواح العزل أو من بكرات الصوف الزجاجي ويمكن للعوازل أن تتضمن عوازل تسرب الرطوبة أو أن تضاف هذه العوازل عند التركيب ويتم تأمن العزل بواسطة أسلاك أو بالتضميد بشرائط اللصق ويجب أن يراعى اختبار سمك العزل بما يضمن عدم زيادة أو نقصان درجة حرارة الهواء المار داخل مجرى الهواء عن درجة واحدة لكل 200 متر طولى من مجرى الهواء 

** عزل مجارى الهواء بالصوف الزجاجى ..


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (8 مايو 2013)

*** استدراك:-**
اولا:- توضيحا كمهندسين مدنى لسنا مسئولين بالدرجة الاول عن اعمال التكييف مسؤلية مهندس ميكانيكا ..ولكن نسرد بعض الصور للعلم ربما لا يوجد مهندس ميكانيكا وتكن انت المسؤل عن الاستلام ..فهى من باب العلم 
ثانيا:-
بالنسبة للمشاركة السابقة ذكرت ان سعر تركيب مجارى الهواء 450 ريال ..لا لم يكن السعر بل الكمية ... والسعر كان 250 ريال .. والسعر تقريبا فى الحدود 200 ريال ..

**** استكمال :-**

** الضلع الطويل من مجارى الهواء يتم تضريبه للتقليل من تأثير الهواء اثناء المرور .






** عند عزل مجارى الهواء يتم دهان المجارى بمادة لصق (كمادة Pattix)قبل عزل الصوف الزجاجى






ويتم لف الصوف الزجاجى واحكام اللف بسلك يختلف شكله او المادة المستخدمة من مكان لمكان ..

















هذا ووفق الله الجميع لكل خير ..



*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (8 مايو 2013)

*بالنسبة لحمامات السباحة Swimming Pool**

** الميل فى ارضية الحمامات

*


----------



## رزق حجاوي (9 مايو 2013)

السلام عليكم
اشكر المهندس الصامت على هذا الموضوع القيم والمشاركات الرائعة.
ورد العبارة التالية بخصوص الدكت



> *** استكمال :-**
> 
> ** الضلع الطويل من مجارى الهواء يتم تضريبه للتقليل من تأثير الهواء اثناء المرور .
> *


والصحيح ان التضريب لصاج الدكت الهدف منه توقية الدكت لان ذلك يزيد من moment of inertia (عزم القصور الذاتي ) وبالتالي نقلل من الهبوط deflection للمقطع وهو يطلب للمقاطع الكبيرة


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (9 مايو 2013)

رزق حجاوي قال:


> السلام عليكم
> اشكر المهندس الصامت على هذا الموضوع القيم والمشاركات الرائعة.
> ورد العبارة التالية بخصوص الدكت
> 
> والصحيح ان التضريب لصاج الدكت الهدف منه توقية الدكت لان ذلك يزيد من moment of inertia (عزم القصور الذاتي ) وبالتالي نقلل من الهبوط deflection للمقطع وهو يطلب للمقاطع الكبيرة



*الله يكرمك بشمهندس رزق .. ما قراته من معلومة قال بذلك تقليل تأثير الضوضاء الصادرة عن الهواء .. ونرجو من المشرف تعديل المشاركة السابقة
ونعود اليك نقول تقوية مجارى الهواء ... بس الصورة السابقة بشمهندس مقطع duct ليس كبيرا ؟؟؟
*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (9 مايو 2013)

*استكمالا لحمامات السابحة Swimming Pool ..

** عدد فتحات دخول المياه ..

*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (10 مايو 2013)

*صورة لاعمال معروفة ولكن ما الملاحظات فى الصورة ..

*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (11 مايو 2013)

*


المهندس الصامت قال:



صورة لاعمال معروفة ولكن ما الملاحظات فى الصورة ..





أنقر للتوسيع...


1- مشمع حماية للخرسانة العادية وقليل ما يستخدم فى مصر .. اعتقد لعدائية التربة ربما فى دول الخليج او الحشرات الارضية والتى تحتاج لرش مبيد ..
2- الخنزيرة






3- تسوية الخرسانة العادية..

*






*4- خوابير حديد تم دقها بالارض لتقوية العرق الخشبى ... والنجار لازم يكون موجود ...
5-سعر المتر للخرسانة الجاهزة فى السعودية يختلف من مكان لمكن وفى حدود 160-165 ريال .*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (11 مايو 2013)

*بالنسبة لاعمال الانفاق Tunnel Construction**

**1قد وردت صورة سابقة بخصوص شدة الانفاق من الداخل واورد المهندس رزق صور أكثر تفصيلا .. ووعدت بالبحث عن تفصيل ان شاء الله 
2** الخرسانة المقذوفة واستخدامها فى تبطين النفق من الداخل ..

*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (11 مايو 2013)

استكمالا لانشاء الانفاق :-
من الماد التى قد تستخدم فى الانشاء
3- مادة مانعة النفاذية Geomembrane 

مادة تستخدم فى التبطين لمنع نفاذية المياه او اى سوائل وتصنع فى الاساس من مواد بوليمرية 
لمنع تسرب السوائل للمياه الجوفية وذلك بإستخدام نظام غشاء HDPE المركب (geomembrane). .


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (11 مايو 2013)

استكمالا لانشاء الانفاق :-

القطع الخرسانية Conceret Segments المستخدمة فى الة الحفر TBM >>
تستخدم لتبيت جوانب الحفر بعد مرور الة الحفر وتثبت بالتفريغ الهوائى ..

** توجد مصانع مخصصة لعمل هذه القطع







** التخزين فى موقع الانشاء







 
** المناولة لماكينة tbm







** القطع اثناء رفعها بواسطة ذراع هيدرليكى







** شكل الحلقات الدائرية بعد مرور آلة الحفر .







ويستكمل ان شاء الله ..


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (11 مايو 2013)

استكمالا لانشاء الانفاق :-

ومع فيلم وثائقى لتخيل كثير من الامور لنفق *Smart Tunnel**النفق الذكى *






رابط تحميل الفيلم :

http://www.fileswap.com/dl/57Ewc0rbFH/_-_نفق_سمارت_ماليزيا_-_وثائقى.flv.html

رابط مشاهدة مباشرة :-

‫فيلم وثائقي | هياكل عملاقة - نفق سمارت ماليزيا‬‎ - YouTube

هذا ووفق الله الجميع لكل خير ...


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (12 مايو 2013)

*صورة من مترو دبى - الامارات
بعد تشييد جزء كبير من النفق وتلاحظ رص القطع الخرسانية Conceret Segemts بطريقو تبادلية ..






ومما ينوه عنه بعد اثناء عمل ماكينة TBM يتم حقن هذه الفتحات **Grout Injection

*





* وبعد الانتهاء يتم دق مسامير تثبيت فى الفتحات الموجودة *


----------



## luchador (12 مايو 2013)

شكرا جزيلا أخي​


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (12 مايو 2013)

*** توضيح لتثبيت لقطع الخرسانية conceret segments 
تركب فى حلقات من خلال ماكية TBM >>
وحسب قطر النفق تركب القطع ويتبقى جزء صغير لقطعة يسمى **KeyStone** حجر التحميل ..(والاسم ده ورد فى أسئلة من سيربح المليون النسخة الانجليزية لمتسابق ربح المليون دولار)
ويتضح تثبيته فى الفيلم الوثائقى لنفق سمارت ..








** صورة توضيحية لمروحة التهوية خارج النفق *Ventilation Line Installation
*






*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (12 مايو 2013)

** الاسطوانات القاطعة فى راس ماكينة الحفر 







** صورة للاسطوانات القاطعة فى راس ماكية الحفر بعد تآكلها ..






** اسطوانة جديدة ..






ومعاناة قمة المعاناة عند تغيير هذه القطعة كما رايت فى الفيلم الوثائقى ..
وممكن فى مواقع مواقع ..


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (15 مايو 2013)

المهندس الصامت قال:


> *مع جزئية من جزئيات الخرسانة سابقة الاجهاد prestressed concert**
> 
> ** نوعى الخرسانة Post Tension – Pre Tension
> 
> ...



*ونسكتمل لجزء البلاطات لاحقة الشد ولكن فى احد بلاطات الابراج
فى البلاطات لاحقة الشد Post Tension Slabs
يتم توضيح ارتفاع الكراسى الحاملة للكابلات كل 1م تقريبا او حسب المخططات ..
غالبا شكل الكابل على شكل العزم B.M.D لملاشاة هذا العزم عند القيام بعملية الشد 

*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (15 مايو 2013)

*فى اعمال الاسقف المعلقة Flase ceiling
وخصوصا الواح Gupsum Board 

هناك مصطلح فى اعمال الاسقف المعلقة 
Bulk Head 
جزء من الواج Gupsum Board يستخدم لتغطية كمرة ساقطة فى احدى الغرف الرئيسية للشكل الجمالى ..

ككمرة فى الصورة التالية :-






وسمعت انه الاسم يختلف من مكان لمكان ..
وهذه صورة لجزء من المخططات يوضح هذا الجزء ..
وفى المخطط الاشارة الى الكمرة الساقطة pelmet












اود التاكيد من اصحاب الخبرة عما اذا كانت المعلومة صحيحة ..او توضيح أكثر 

*


----------



## kiloNewton (16 مايو 2013)

thanks


----------



## رزق حجاوي (16 مايو 2013)

السلام عليكم
كل الشكر والتقدير للمهندس الصامت على هذه المشاركات الرائعة.
هناك صورة تحتاج الى المزيد من التفصيل ،وهي بعد تركيب القطع المسبقة الصنع للنفق ولمنع تسرب المياه داخل النفق يتم ضخ مادةخاصة للحقن grout injection خلف هذه القطع وكذلك تعمل هذه المادة على تغطية الفراغ بين التربة والقطع الخرسانية او بين الخرسانة المقذوفة التي تم رشها على التربة او على الانشائي الداعم للتربةوهذا واضح في الصور التالية





عملية الحقن خلف القطع المسبقة الصنع حيث يلاحظ انابيب الضغط بعد تركيبها على القطع(يتم تجهيز فتحتات خاصة لالة الحقن)




خروج بعض الجروات من خلال بعض الوصلات للقطع المسبقة الصنع.


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (16 مايو 2013)

*واستكمالا ل **جزء البلاطات لاحقة الشد ولكن فى احد بلاطات الابراج*

*مرحلة تركيب الاسترندات Strands داخل الكابلات cables 
تاتى بعد تمام تثبيت الكابلات كما ترى فى الصورة ..
ويتم ادخال الاسلاك داخل الكابلات كما ترى بالصورة PUSHING STRANDS in cables

*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (16 مايو 2013)

*واستطردا على توضيح المهندس رزق .. 
واستطرادا على توضيح سابق بخصوص المادة المانعة لمرور المياه ..

فعملية الحقن خلف القطع الخرسانية Conceret Segments لمنع نفاذ المياه الى داخل النفق .
اما عند عمل شدة يتم الصب من خلالها يتم تركيب مواد المانعة للنفاذية اولا كما ذكرنا بصورة سابقة من خلال مادة Geomembrane







وبعد هذه المادة تركب مادة اخرى Geotextile Membrane..






صورة اثناء القيام بعملية التلسيح 






وهذه صورة بعد تمام الصب ..






وتلاحظ استمرار العازل المائى Water Proofing
واعتقد ايضا اذا احتاج الامر لعملية الحقن حتى بعد تركيب العازل المائى فلا باس ...

وتعقيبا .. خاصة الانفاق مجرد مجهود متتبع لتفصيل حول كيفية التنفيذ .وتجهلنى اغلب الامور .. ولا بد من تعقيب لاصحاب الخبرة كالمهندس رزق ..والمهندس الغائب الحاضر**mecheil.edwar** وغيرهم الكثير اصحاب الخبرة .. وفقهم الله لكل خير ...

*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (16 مايو 2013)

المهندس الصامت قال:


> *واستكمالا للمشاركة السابقة والنوع المثبت بالاعلى اعلى موقع الانشاء ...
> وصورة لقاعدة تثبيت احد الأوناش البرجية لبرج دبى - الامارات
> *
> 
> ...



*وبعد صورة للونش البرجى L من برج دبى >>> لبرج التجارة العالمى الجديد نيويورك *


----------



## fayrouz khalifa (17 مايو 2013)

موضوع حلو اوى جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (17 مايو 2013)

*استفسار :-






ما الفرق بين Project Engineer manger -- proect engineering coordinator

وبين :- Lead Engineer- Senior engineer

ولا الفرق دا موجود علشان الوظيفة لشركة فى مجال التنقيب عن الغاز ..
*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (17 مايو 2013)

*استفسار آخر :-






1- بالنسبة لمهندس ادارة التكاليف او التخطيط .. هل مهندس مدنى فى الاصل وطور جهة ادارة المشاريع ام له جهة اختصاصية من بداية العمل ؟
2- طلب مهندس ادارة تاليف ومهندس تخطيط .. ثم طلب مهندس اكبر منهم .. ثم طلب مهندس اكبر ملم بالتكاليف والتخطيط .. هى دى تخصصات لا فلوس كتيرة ؟؟


*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (17 مايو 2013)

المهندس الصامت قال:


> *بالنسبة لموضوع العزل قد ذكرنا قبلا العزل المائى (اللفائف البيتومينية )الأنسومات))
> وهنا نذكر نوع خر من أنواع العزل
> **العزل الحرارى thermal insulation
> **أنواع المواد العازلة:-
> ...



*وتوضيحا اكثر للمشاركة السابقة ..
الالواح سمك 5سم بمساحة (تقريبا 1م *2,5) حسب ما اتذكر وسعر اللوح تقريبا 30 ريال ..
وتعشق عند التركيب مع بعضها البعض ..*












*ووفق الله الجميع لكل خير ...*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (17 مايو 2013)

*صورة تجميعية للخدمات حول موقع انشاء الابراج .. وطبعا فى الابراج العالية الشركات المحترمة والكبيرة ..

*




* 
صورة تقريبية لمنصات التحميل ..

*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (17 مايو 2013)

*سؤال :-
**درجة حرارة الخرسانة عند الصب ؟؟**
وخلينا عن الجانب النظرى او ما تلتزم به الكودات ؟؟ يعنى لو سالت فى مقابلة ؟؟





*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (18 مايو 2013)

المهندس الصامت قال:


> *سؤال :-
> **درجة حرارة الخرسانة عند الصب ؟؟**
> وخلينا عن الجانب النظرى او ما تلتزم به الكودات ؟؟ يعنى لو سالت فى مقابلة ؟؟
> 
> ...



*حسب الكود المصرى درجة الحراة 35 درجة مئوية ..طبعا هناك اكثر من عامل يتحكم فى الامر .. ولكن ذكرت المعلومة لتكون استرشادية ..*

*وهذه صورة لقياس درجة حرارة الخرسانة فى احد المواقع الانشائية فى الخبر - السعودية ..*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (18 مايو 2013)

*ونحاول البدء فى جولة استكمالية لانشاء الكبارى الخرسانية .
1- نظام الشدات بالشبابيك المعدنية الثقيلة وقد ذكرنا فى مشاركات سابقة ونعود اليه لاحقا ان شاء الله ..
2- نتعرض لانشاء نوع من الكبارى ذات القطاع الصندوقى Box Section Bridge >>
وقد عرضنا صور ابتدائية فى مشاركة ملفات تخص الكبارى نقتبسها هنا ..

اولا التصنيف :-












العناصر :-





** صورة عامة :-







** ونبدأ بتسليح Bottom Slab
بعد عمل الشبابيك المعدنية ..
يتم عمل الشدة السفلية للبلاطة وكما بالشكل التالى :-






وقد يتم عمل فواصل خشب عند الفواصل بين الواح Plywoodللشكل الجمالى من اسفل :-






ويستكمل ان شاء الله 
*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (18 مايو 2013)

*توضيح :-**
فى المشاركة السابقة 
والصورة 






تلاحظ البحور المناسبة لنوع الكوبرى ..
وها سؤال من اسئلة المهندس صلاح منير لهيئة الطرق ..

 What are types of bridges w.r.t span length?

Ans: (1) R.C.C Box culvert less than 8m
(2) Solid slab bridge up to 10m
(3) R.C.C Bridges up to 25m
(4) P.S.C Bridges
(a) I or T- beams = 25m to 35m
(b) Box girders = 35m to 75m 
فى الصورة السابقة البحر فى الخرسانة حتى 35م وهو اقتصادى فى بحر من(25- 35م) والبحر اللى فوق زيادة عن ذلك لاستخدام خرسانة سابقة الاجهاد
(5) Cable stayed Bridges = 75m to 300m
(6) Suspension bridges = 300m to 1500m​ ..
لربما قابلت السؤال فى احدى المقابلات ..
*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (19 مايو 2013)

*تلاحظ الفتحات فى الشدة السفلية :-*








* 
كنت لاقول ان هذه الفتحات لاعمال الصيانة ...
ولكن فى الصورة التالية تلاحظ وجود 4 فتحات فى مسافة صغيرة .. فربما لها فائدة انشائية ..نحاول الاستفسار عنها ..
وهذه صورة من اسفل وتلاحظ اماكن تجويف الكمرة من اسفل 






*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (19 مايو 2013)

*تسليح الكمرة :-**

1- الحديد الرئيسى للبلاطة السفلية :-

وكالعادة فى بلاطة رقتين حديد..
ندا بحديد الفرش فى الاتجاه القصير .. وتلاحظ موزع بسكوت خرسانة وفوقهم وتر حديد وفوقهم الفرش ..






*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (20 مايو 2013)

*صورة اخرى لعمل فواصل لشكل جمالى ولكن لاتوجد فوصل عرضية هنا بالطول فقط .*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (20 مايو 2013)

*صورة عامة لقطاع الكمرة







2- تركيب الكانات الراسية :-

- صورة لاطوال الحديد البلاطة السفلية والكانات الراسية :










ويستكمل ان شاء الله ..

*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (21 مايو 2013)

*استكمالا لدرجة حرارة الصب :-**

بعد الصورة من الكود المصرى ودرجة حرارة الصب 35 درجة مئوية .وغالبا الكود البرياطانى والامريكى (30-35) .. وهذا سؤال نظرى من ملف المهندس صلاح منير .
*
*C1. What is the main problem of concrete in the Kingdom where the weather condition is too hot?*

* Cracks on concrete due to hot weather condition.*

*C9. What are the precautions during hot weather concreting?
*
** During mix production*
* a) Lower the fresh concrete temperature by using cool aggregates and cool mixing water.*
* b) Dampen the aggregate if they are dry and absorptive.*
* * During Construction*
* a) Dampen the sub grade and forms.*
* b) Erect windbreaks to reduce wind velocity over the concrete surface.*
* c) Erect sunshades to reduce concrete surface temperature.*
* d) Protect the concrete with covering during any appreciable delay between placing and finishing.*
* e) Reduce time between placing and start of curing by improved construction procedures.*
* f) Protect the concrete during the first few hours after placing and finishing minimizing evaporation by application of moisture to the surface, using a light fog of spray.*
​ والصورة التالية تظهر آخر خطوة وهى التغطية لتقليل فاقد البخار 
وصورة لتغطية طبقة خرسانة عند منسوب رؤوس الخوازيق ..


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (21 مايو 2013)

*واستكمالا لدرجة حرارة الصب :-**

اذا كان لديك لبشة كمية الخرسانة بها كبيرة .. هل اذا كان بالامكان صبها مرة واحدة ..فلا باس ؟؟ ام هناك حدود للكمية التى يتم صبها مرة واحدة ..

*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (21 مايو 2013)

*3- تركيب حديد الغطا للشبكة السفلية والكراسى والشبكة العلوية 

*







*
وتزود البلاطة السفلية بهونشات 
( لان الاركان تكون ذات جساءة عالية وذلك لضمان نقل عزوم الانحناء بكفاءة عالية وملائمة الفرض بان القطاع اطار مقفل (((closed frame 
ويستكمل برندات اعصاب الكمرة الراسية ...

*





*
واعتقد الكمرات العرضية sross griderللتحيل الآمن 
ويتم الصب ..






وعذرا على عدم اكتمال توضيح الصور ...

*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (22 مايو 2013)

المهندس الصامت قال:


> *استكمالا لدرجة حرارة الصب :-**
> 
> بعد الصورة من الكود المصرى ودرجة حرارة الصب 35 درجة مئوية .وغالبا الكود البرياطانى والامريكى (30-35) .. وهذا سؤال نظرى من ملف المهندس صلاح منير .
> *
> ...



*توضيح اكثر من الكود المصرى .*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (22 مايو 2013)

المهندس الصامت قال:


> *واستكمالا لدرجة حرارة الصب :-**
> 
> اذا كان لديك لبشة كمية الخرسانة بها كبيرة .. هل اذا كان بالامكان صبها مرة واحدة ..فلا باس ؟؟ ام هناك حدود للكمية التى يتم صبها مرة واحدة ..
> 
> *



*اولا مش عارف متى تحديدا ولاى كمية خرسانة يمكن ان تقول انها خرسانة كتلية .. 
لكن على العموم دى اشتراطات من كتاب الدكتور محمود امام - هندسة المنصورة- بخصوص صب الخرسانة الكتلية ..
*





* واذا كان ذلك فى الخرسانة الكتلية ... فممكن استنتج الصب يعنى لو لبشة 1,5 خلى الصب على 1م بعد كده 0,5م دا مثلا لو لبشة على مسطح كبير وسيتم الصب مرة واحدة .. ويبدو غالب المشكلة الكمية خرسانة كبيرة هى الحرارة فالتبريد السابق مهم جدا ..*

*وانتظر تعليقا من مهندس نفذ فعلا مثل هذه الكمية الكبيرة من الخرسانة ...*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (22 مايو 2013)

المهندس الصامت قال:


> *
> 
> ** صورة عامة :-
> 
> ...



*وتوضيحا على المشاركة السابقة بالنسبة للفتحة بعد بدء اعمال الحدادة يتم تركيب فواتير حول الفتحات ..*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (22 مايو 2013)

*طول التماسك لراس الخازوق Pile head داخل اللبشة Raft او قاعدة ركيزة كوبرى ...**

بعد التكسير يتم عمل كانات حلزونية(سوستة )sipral stirrups للاشاير لانه عند التكسير يتم ازالتها .. ولانها كذلك فى المخططات ...











ودا الشغل المضبوط ..ولكن غالبا لا تجد هذه السوستة ..الا اللهم الاستشارى صمم ...
*


----------



## eng_hosni (23 مايو 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا​


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (23 مايو 2013)

*بالنسبة للمنشآت المعدنية ..ارتكاز الاعمدة 


** يتم عمل اعمدة خرسانية وميدة يرتكز عليها اعمدة معدنية صغيرة ..






او رقبة عمود خرسانى ممكن ...

*



*

** الاعمدة مرتكزة على ميدة خرسانية بطول المنشأ






اعتقد التكلفة واحدة ..لكن ما يحدد استخدام طريقة عن اخرى ... حسب ظنى ممكن لو ارتفاع الاعمدة كبير .. ممكن نلجا للطريقة الاولى ...
*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (23 مايو 2013)

*ايه الفكرة من اللى فى الصورة ...ودا هندسيا صح ؟؟؟






والراجل شكل مصمم عليه ....
*


----------



## genius2020 (24 مايو 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا​


----------



## رزق حجاوي (24 مايو 2013)

المهندس الصامت قال:


> *ايه الفكرة من اللى فى الصورة ...ودا هندسيا صح ؟؟؟
> 
> 
> 
> ...


السلام عليكم
في الصورة التي ارفقتها هناك خطأين

الاول في الشدة الخشبية للدرجات الثلاث فهذه الدرجات ليس لها سماكة للشاحط.
الثاني في حديد تسليح الدرج والذي تم تشكيله على شكل الدرج وكذلك في الدرج السفلي يكون ان يكون حديد التسليح عند تغير الاتجاه على شكل مقص وليس بهذا الشكل.


----------



## امين الزريقي (25 مايو 2013)

رزق حجاوي قال:


> السلام عليكم
> في الصورة التي ارفقتها هناك خطأين
> 
> الاول في الشدة الخشبية للدرجات الثلاث فهذه الدرجات ليس لها سماكة للشاحط.
> الثاني في حديد تسليح الدرج والذي تم تشكيله على شكل الدرج وكذلك في الدرج السفلي يكون ان يكون حديد التسليح عند تغير الاتجاه على شكل مقص وليس بهذا الشكل.






في هذا الجزء من رد المهندس رزق خطآ كذلك اذ يجب ان يستمر الحديد السفلي 1 فاي 12 كل 150 مم من بداية البسطة السفلية الى الركبزة دون انقطاع حيث لا ينطبق عليه ما يحدث عند البسطة العلوية (حيث تكون الوصلة فاتحة وينبغي عندئذ اعطاء الاسياخ المعرضة للشد مسافة تثبيت داخل القطاع تقاوم محصلة الشد في السيخين المتقاطعين ). هنا تكون محصلة الشد في طرفي السيخ عند الوصلة متجهة داخل القطاع الخرساني بعكس الحالة الاولى وبالتالي يستمر تسليح الشاحط كما هو اللهم الا اذا كانت البسطة السفلية هي الركيزة للشاحط وهذا مالا يبدو انه الحال . ارجو ان تكون واضحة دون الحاجة الى مزيد من الرسومات. ومشكورون جميعا على جهودكم ووقتكم


----------



## ArSam (25 مايو 2013)

المهندس الصامت قال:


> *بالنسبة للمنشآت المعدنية ..ارتكاز الاعمدة
> 
> ** يتم عمل اعمدة خرسانية وميدة يرتكز عليها اعمدة معدنية صغيرة ..
> 
> ...




اخي الكريم التنفيذ بهذه الطريقة ليس محبذاً على الإطلاق فهو اجتهاد فيه نظر ممكن اسميه طريقة بلدي ، والأفضل تنفيذ كامل العمود إما معدني أو خرساني ، تجنبا من تشكيل نقطة ضعف في منتصف العمود هي أشبه بمفصل ليس معمول حسابه ، والغالب ان اللجوء لهذه الطريق فرضته شهوة تنفيذ الكمرة الرابطة الوسطية ، وهذا يمكن تحقيقة بالأخذ بهذه النصيحة دون إخلال. 

سلام. ،،،


----------



## رزق حجاوي (25 مايو 2013)

امين جولس قال:


> في هذا الجزء من رد المهندس رزق خطآ كذلك اذ يجب ان يستمر الحديد السفلي 1 فاي 12 كل 150 مم من بداية البسطة السفلية الى الركبزة دون انقطاع حيث لا ينطبق عليه ما يحدث عند البسطة العلوية (حيث تكون الوصلة فاتحة وينبغي عندئذ اعطاء الاسياخ المعرضة للشد مسافة تثبيت داخل القطاع تقاوم محصلة الشد في السيخين المتقاطعين ). هنا تكون محصلة الشد في طرفي السيخ عند الوصلة متجهة داخل القطاع الخرساني بعكس الحالة الاولى وبالتالي يستمر تسليح الشاحط كما هو اللهم الا اذا كانت البسطة السفلية هي الركيزة للشاحط وهذا مالا يبدو انه الحال . ارجو ان تكون واضحة دون الحاجة الى مزيد من الرسومات. ومشكورون جميعا على جهودكم ووقتكم


السلام عليكم
اشكرك على هذه المشاركة وعلى هذا التعليق بخصوص استمرارية حديد التسليح من البسطة السفلى landdingفي شاحط الدرج حتى الركيزة العلوية 1T12/150mm.
هذا مفضل ولكن ليس شرطا حيث ان وصل حديد التسليح splices بالطول المطلوب يؤدي الغرض من الاستمرارية(كما في الكمرات او البلاطات التي يزيد طولها عن 12 م نقوم بالوصل ونعتبر ان الحديد مستمر )، والدليل على ذلك عندما يتم عمل تشريك للشاحط لطابق الذي سيتم بناؤه لاحقا نقوم بعمل تشريك حديد للشاحط من البسطة بالطول المطلوب(60 مرة القطر) ولا نقوم بعمل هذا الحديد كاملا من البسطة حتى الركيزة العلوية 1T12/150mm

والله اعلم


----------



## امين الزريقي (25 مايو 2013)

رزق حجاوي قال:


> السلام عليكم
> اشكرك على هذه المشاركة وعلى هذا التعليق بخصوص استمرارية حديد التسليح من البسطة السفلى landdingفي شاحط الدرج حتى الركيزة العلوية 1T12/150mm.
> هذا مفضل ولكن ليس شرطا حيث ان وصل حديد التسليح splices بالطول المطلوب يؤدي الغرض من الاستمرارية(كما في الكمرات او البلاطات التي يزيد طولها عن 12 م نقوم بالوصل ونعتبر ان الحديد مستمر )، والدليل على ذلك عندما يتم عمل تشريك للشاحط لطابق الذي سيتم بناؤه لاحقا نقوم بعمل تشريك حديد للشاحط من البسطة بالطول المطلوب(60 مرة القطر) ولا نقوم بعمل هذا الحديد كاملا من البسطة حتى الركيزة العلوية 1T12/150mm
> 
> ...




وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته -- ما ذكرته من امكانية وصل الاسياخ صحيح عموما والموضوع على كل ليس حرجا ولكن ربما ذهب ذهني الى الحالة التي يكون فيها الشاحط مبتدءا من الركيزة اما عند ابتداء الشاحط من بسطة سبق صبها فما ورد صحيح .


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (25 مايو 2013)

رزق حجاوي قال:


> السلام عليكم
> في الصورة التي ارفقتها هناك خطأين
> 
> الاول في الشدة الخشبية للدرجات الثلاث فهذه الدرجات ليس لها سماكة للشاحط.
> الثاني في حديد تسليح الدرج والذي تم تشكيله على شكل الدرج وكذلك في الدرج السفلي يكون ان يكون حديد التسليح عند تغير الاتجاه على شكل مقص وليس بهذا الشكل.



*صحيح بشمهندس رزق ... والدرجات للسلم الذى يسمى بسن المنشار ..والتسليح كما اشرت .. ولا ادرى كيف تم التسليح بالشكل السابق .. مش عارف الحداد كيق عملها ..*











*بس فكرة كويسة بشمهندس خصوصا القلبة لسفلية لم تتناسب فى الارتفاع للوصول للقلبة العلوية ... وان كنا نختلف على طريقة التسليح ...*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (25 مايو 2013)

ArSam قال:


> اخي الكريم التنفيذ بهذه الطريقة ليس محبذاً على الإطلاق فهو اجتهاد فيه نظر ممكن اسميه طريقة بلدي ، والأفضل تنفيذ كامل العمود إما معدني أو خرساني ، تجنبا من تشكيل نقطة ضعف في منتصف العمود هي أشبه بمفصل ليس معمول حسابه ، والغالب ان اللجوء لهذه الطريق فرضته شهوة تنفيذ الكمرة الرابطة الوسطية ، وهذا يمكن تحقيقة بالأخذ بهذه النصيحة دون إخلال.
> 
> سلام. ،،،



*حتى اذا كانت تكلفة عمل السطح بهذه الطريقة ارخص من التكلفة لسطح خرسانى ...
وسقف معدنى كهذا لا ينتج عنه الاحمال الواردة من سقف خرسانى ... والسقف مطلوب للتغطية فقط ليس له استخدام اعلاه ...*


----------



## ArSam (25 مايو 2013)

المهندس الصامت قال:


> *حتى اذا كانت تكلفة عمل السطح بهذه الطريقة ارخص من التكلفة لسطح خرسانى ...
> وسقف معدنى كهذا لا ينتج عنه الاحمال الواردة من سقف خرسانى ... والسقف مطلوب للتغطية فقط ليس له استخدام اعلاه ...*



اخي الكريم أنا قصدت بتعليقي اعلاه الأعمدة تماماً ، بخصوص سؤالك هنا عن السقف فهو ممكن ان يكون معدنيا ، أما الاعمدة بالكامل إما تكون خرسانة أو تكون بالكامل معدنية وليست كما هي مبينه في الصورة حيث نفذت في الصورة على مرحلتين نصفها خرساني والآخر معدني مشكلا نقطة ضعف عند ارتكاز قاعدة العمود المعدني، 
أنصحك ان تعيد قراءة ما كتبته لتتضح لك الصورة ثانية وجزاك الله خيرا ،
سلام،،،


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (25 مايو 2013)

ArSam قال:


> اخي الكريم أنا قصدت بتعليقي اعلاه الأعمدة تماماً ، بخصوص سؤالك هنا عن السقف فهو ممكن ان يكون معدنيا ، أما الاعمدة بالكامل إما تكون خرسانة أو تكون بالكامل معدنية وليست كما هي مبينه في الصورة حيث نفذت في الصورة على مرحلتين نصفها خرساني والآخر معدني مشكلا نقطة ضعف عند ارتكاز قاعدة العمود المعدني،
> أنصحك ان تعيد قراءة ما كتبته لتتضح لك الصورة ثانية وجزاك الله خيرا ،
> سلام،،،



*معاك بشمهندس ... وقصدت من تعليقى بان السقف معدنى ان الوزن يكون خفيف نسبيا .. 
ومع تمركز العمود المعدنى مع مركز العمود الخرسانى ... فالاحمال تاخذ مسارها .. والكمرة الرابطة مزيد من الامان .... فلا باس ...*
*ونقطة الضعف من اى ناحية ..سوء تنفيذ ام مادتين مخلتفتين ...*


----------



## ArSam (25 مايو 2013)

المهندس الصامت قال:


> *معاك بشمهندس ... وقصدت من تعليقى بان السقف معدنى ان الوزن يكون خفيف نسبيا ..
> ومع تمركز العمود المعدنى مع مركز العمود الخرسانى ... فالاحمال تاخذ مسارها .. والكمرة الرابطة مزيد من الامان .... فلا باس ...*
> *ونقطة الضعف من اى ناحية ..سوء تنفيذ ام مادتين مخلتفتين ...*



الوزن الخفيف للسقف المعدني معلوم ولا غبار عليه
السؤال هو التفكير في تصرف الإطار الذي فيه عموده من جزئين تقع فيه همزة الوصل نقطة نقل القوي إلى القاعدة وهي المقصودة،،،،

سلام


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (29 مايو 2013)

*لتحديد مكان اشاير الاعمدة سواء للقواعد المنفصلة ووكذلك بالنسبة لهامة الخوازيق ..
يتم عمل الحطة لتحديد 4 اسياخ لاركان العمود ....

*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (29 مايو 2013)

*فى لغة السوق مصطلح (رفع البسكوت) ..
بمعنى بعدما ينتهى الحداد من حداد السقف يقوم بعد ذلك برفع الحديد بملاوينة حديد ويضع قطع البسكوت ...

*









*
وطبعا هذا فى الارتفاعات الصغيرة ..عكس لبشة مثلا ارتفاعها 1م يتم وضع البسكوت اولا ...*


----------



## رزق حجاوي (30 مايو 2013)

المهندس الصامت قال:


> *لتحديد مكان اشاير الاعمدة سواء للقواعد المنفصلة ووكذلك بالنسبة لهامة الخوازيق ..
> يتم عمل الحطة لتحديد 4 اسياخ لاركان العمود ....
> 
> *


السلام عليكم
الشكر لك على مشاركاتك القيمة





كثير من مهندسي التصميم لا يشيرون الى تركيب كانات الاعمدة داخل الاساسات
لاحظ كيف تم وضع الكانات للاعمدة في القاعدة


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (30 مايو 2013)

واستكمالا لاعمال الانفاق :-
الدفع النفقى – الثقب الافقى – -Microtunnlling – Trencless- Pipe jacking

والمثال الذى قد ذكرته سابقا اعمال الدفع النفقى لمأخذ محطة مياه المنيا ..
حيث يتم تمديد مواسير على مياه النيل للدخول للتوربينات ..
وتم اللجوء الى الدفع النفقى طبعا لان الطريق سريع ومن الصعب تعطيل الطريق ..







ومكونات الانشاء عمما كما بالصورة التالية ..






1- بئر البداية Starting (thrust) Shaft 
ويتم تجهيزه لوضع ماكينة الحفر والجاكات وتركيب المواسير ..
وهذه صورة لاعمال الحفر لبئر البداية فى احد المواقع الانشائية بقطر - والاعمال لتمديد مواسير الصرف والمياه بشاروع بروة التجارى-
 ..













ويستكمل ان شاء الله ..


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (30 مايو 2013)

2- بعد صب طبقة خرسانة للعمل على نظافة وتحدد بالمنسوب المطلوب يتم تنزيل قضبان التى تسير عليها الماكينة ..
[FONT=&quot]Lowering the railing into the tunnel shaft[/FONT]


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (30 مايو 2013)

3- عمل الحائط الامامى والخلفى casting front –back wall

الامامى لتامين مدخل ماكينة الحفر TBMوالخلفى يتم تثبيت الجاكات الدافعة ..

* الحائط الخلفى back wall







** الحائط الامامى front wall












ويستكمل ان شاء الله ...


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (30 مايو 2013)

4- انزال ماكينة الحفر Tunnling Boring Machine

ويتم تثبيتها مع جاكات الدفع Pushing Jacks لبدء عملية الدفع والحفر 

















ويستكمل ان شاء الله ..


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (31 مايو 2013)

5- عملية الدفع Pushing


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (31 مايو 2013)

ومما يلاحظ انه يتم ضخ سائل البنتونيت كما تعودنا ...
وهذه صورة توضيحية لعملية دخول وخروج البنتونيت Bentonite Slurry


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (31 مايو 2013)

*6- البدء فى تنزيل مواسير النفق *


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (31 مايو 2013)

*7- خروج الماكينة من الجانب الآخر واستكمال دفع مواسير النفق

*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (31 مايو 2013)

** ملاحظة تستخدم محطة دفع وسطية حالة طول النفق ..
Intermediate jacking stations







 
** فيديو توضيحى لعملية الدفع النفقى من شركة MTS  وهو من اشمل الفيديوهات ويوضح الحفر فى مختلف انواع التربة












http://www.fileswap.com/dl/6k9mQ3uIJ2/الدفع_النفقى_من_شركة_MTS.flv.html


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (31 مايو 2013)

** ملاحظة الخطوات السابقة ل Microtunnling عن ما سبق من خطوات Tunnling 
الدفع النفقى لاقطار صغيرة لانابيب المواسير قد تصل بخلاف النفق لمترو الانفاق مثلا ...

** قد يطلب تخصص فقط فى اعمال الدفع النفقى سواء من مهندسين وفنيين :-







** فيديو توضيحى لعملية الدفع النفقى من شركة herrenknecht الالمانية وهى شركة معروفة فى هذا المجال 
ويزداد فى هذا الفيديو عن السابق 
مكونات راس ماكينة الحفر بتفصيل اكثر







توضيح لمخارج الحقن خلف المواسير 














وهذا رابط الفيديو :-

http://www.fileswap.com/dl/AFvbI1x86M/الدفع_النفقى_لشركة_herrenknecht.flv.html


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (31 مايو 2013)

** وكما وضح فى الفيديوهات توجيه ماكينة الحفر يتم باستخدام شعاع الليزر بالتحكم من كابينة التشغيل ..






داخل ماكينة tbm






 
داخل كابينة التشغيل


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (31 مايو 2013)

*صورة للابتسامة ..
تصل الامور لقمته حينما تصل الهندسة -دبى- ...*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (31 مايو 2013)

*ملاحظاتك بخصوص الصورة التالية :-





*


----------



## طلعت محمد علي (31 مايو 2013)

السلام عليكم 
بداية كل الشكر مهندسنا الكريم على هذا الموضوع المتميز . وعلى مجهودك المبارك .
ونثمن فيك مثاربتك ومواصلتك الدائمة

بارك الله فيك وجعله فى ميزان حسناتك .

الصوره السابقة هى احدى مراحل التنفيذ لهامات الخوازيق pile cap
( مرحلة تنفيذ المبانى بدلا من اعمال النجارة . المبانى المحددة للباي كاب ) 
ويلى هذة المرحلة 
- ردم الاماكن الفضاء بين البايل كابات والواضحه فى الصورة 
- ثنى حديد الخازوق على شكل زهرة اللوتس
- تنفيذ حدادة البايل كاب 
- تنفيذ شبكة حديد بكامل مسطح المبنى ويتم الصب للبايل كابات وطبقة الخرسانه المسلحة مجتمعتين فى وقت واحد 

اما بخصوص الملاحظات على الصورة 

1- وجود جهازيين مساحيين متجاورين ( ولا يوجد اى سبب لا ستخدامها ) ويتم الاستغناء عن الميزان . والاكتفاء بالتوتال ستيشن الذى يمكن تشغيله ليؤدى مهام كافة الاجهزة المساحية .
2- طرطشة مبانى البايل كابات من الداخل وذلك لزيادة تماسك المبانى وتحسين مستوى تنفيذها وخواصها .
ومن الممكن فى حالة ظهور عيوب بالمبانى أن يتم تليسها من الخارج .

3- الخازوق الظاهر فى موقع بعيد عن موقع تنفيذ الخوازيق داخل البايل كاب وحقيقة غير واضح ما هو الهدف من تنفيذة .اعتقد انه نفذ لغرض ما .




تحياتى لك .


----------



## yassermoh81 (31 مايو 2013)

شكرا للمهندس الصامت على المجهود المتميز انا احب اظيف بعض الافكار فى انشاء مبنى 16 دور و3 بدروم بمساحة 5000 متر مربع ولو حد محتاج صور ممكن ارفعها 
1- تم استخدام spacer تحت اللبشة المسلحة( ارتفاع 1 م ) عبارة عن مواسير بى فى سى قطر 3 بوصة بارتفاع 7سم سمك الغطاء الخرسانى
2- تم استخدام Coppler(جلبة ) بديلا عن وصلات الحديد وذلك لحديد سماكة 32 مم
3- تم استخدام رولات من PVC بسمك 2 مم لعزل المياة اسفل اللبشة وللحوائط السانده ويتم لحام الركوب بواسطة الهواء الساخن


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (31 مايو 2013)

طلعت محمد علي قال:


> السلام عليكم
> بداية كل الشكر مهندسنا الكريم على هذا الموضوع المتميز . وعلى مجهودك المبارك .
> ونثمن فيك مثاربتك ومواصلتك الدائمة
> 
> ...



*جزاك الله خيرا على المتابعة بشمهندس طلعت وكلامك صحيح وجارى المتابعة ..*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (31 مايو 2013)

yassermoh81 قال:


> شكرا للمهندس الصامت على المجهود المتميز انا احب اظيف بعض الافكار فى انشاء مبنى 16 دور و3 بدروم بمساحة 5000 متر مربع ولو حد محتاج صور ممكن ارفعها
> 1- تم استخدام spacer تحت اللبشة المسلحة( ارتفاع 1 م ) عبارة عن مواسير بى فى سى قطر 3 بوصة بارتفاع 7سم سمك الغطاء الخرسانى
> 2- تم استخدام Coppler(جلبة ) بديلا عن وصلات الحديد وذلك لحديد سماكة 32 مم
> 3- تم استخدام رولات من PVC بسمك 2 مم لعزل المياة اسفل اللبشة وللحوائط السانده ويتم لحام الركوب بواسطة الهواء الساخن



*جزاك الله خيرا بشمهندس ياسر ... وبالتاكيد نتمنى اضافة صور توضيحية خصوصا مع مسطح ب 5000م2 .ومع اعمال اخرى كترتيب صب لبشة هذا المطسح .ونتابع معك ان شاء الله ...*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (31 مايو 2013)

المهندس الصامت قال:


> *ملاحظاتك بخصوص الصورة التالية :-
> 
> 
> 
> ...








*1*- بالنسبة لمحطة الرصد المتكاملة Total Station والميزان Level

محطة الرصد المتكاملة فى هذه الصورة ليس لها أهمية خصوصا بعد انتهاء توقيع الخوازيق Pile Setting Out
محطة الرصد المتكاملة يقوم بقراءة المناسيب فلا أهمية لوجود لميزان مع محطة الرصد ..
عند توقيع الخوازيق بالتوتال تكلفة النقطة حدود 6جنية واليومية على الأقل 500جنيه لذا لو بتقرا مناسيب فالميزان أفضل ومتوفر مع الشركة
ولكن وجودهما معا ان هذه الصورة لتدريب بعض الطلاب المساحين للعمل على الجهازين ...
لكن نقطة :- محطة الرصد المتكاملة ممكن ان توجد بعد توقيع الخوازيق خصوصا فى أعمال الكباري لتحديد أركان ركائز الأعمدة (الاشاير) ....
2- بالنسبة لهامة الخوازيق Pile cap

استخدم طوب احمر (طوب محلى فى مصر) لتحديد أركان الهامة وكما وضحنا سابقا هذا غير مفضل ويفضل استخدام الطوب الاسمنتى (تحمل اكثر ومقاومة للرطوبة)
( ملحوظة :- سعر الألف طوبة من الطوب الأحمر حدود 270 جنيه مصرى
وسعر الالف للطوب الاسمنتى اعتقد قريبة من السعر بس مش متاكد بالضبط كم )
* قيام المليس Plasterer بلياسة الهامة من الداخل لتقوية جانب الطوب وفى أحيان أخرى لا تجد هذه اللياسة ..

3- بالنسبة للخوازيق الموجودة

تلاحظ فى الجزء البعيد بداية عمل الشدة الخشبية للاعمدة
فقد تم صب الجزء الأول من مساحة البرج ...







تلاحظ فى الصور جار من الجهة الأخرى لا يمكن القيام باى اعمال من ناحيته
وقد تم صب طبقة خرسانة مسلحة لاعمال النظافة 







وهنا تنويه على جزء آخر ...
قد يلجأ فى حالة لبشة على خوازيق لمثل هذه الطريقة فى الانشاء
وهى عملية يلجأ اليها بعض المقاولين خصوصا مع الامكانيات البسيطة فيلجأ الى حفر جزء من الخوازيق وتكسير جزء الاشاير ويتم عمل الحدادة وصب هذا الجزء وترك طرف رباط كما يقال لربط لخرسانة القديمة مع الجديدة ... (تقسيم المساحة لتصب على ثلاثة مرات مثلا )





لكن محتاج تحدد إمكانية عمل فاصل الصب خصوصا مع أحمال لبرج 12 دور ..

3-1- استخدام الدكاك لدك الرمل المستحدم فى الردم بين جوانب الهامة 






*ملحوظة :- (قد تجد ما بين الهامات يملا ببعض ناتج تكسير الخوازيق واى حاجة وعلى الطبقة شوية رمل وطبقة لياسة بسيطة -وهذا مرفوض) 










*

4- بالنسبة لنزح المياه الجوفيةDewatering System :-

تلاحظ استخدام طريقة الحراب (الآبار الابرية- (well Point System
وكما وضحنا سابقا هذه الطريقة تستخدم لامكانية نزح المياه الجوفيةه فى حدود 6م وممكن بطريقة الحراب على مراحل ممكن توصل ل 24م .


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (31 مايو 2013)

yassermoh81 قال:


> احب اظيف بعض الافكار فى انشاء مبنى 16 دور و3 بدروم بمساحة 5000 متر مربع ولو حد محتاج صور ممكن ارفعها
> 1- تم استخدام spacer تحت اللبشة المسلحة( ارتفاع 1 م ) عبارة عن مواسير بى فى سى قطر 3 بوصة بارتفاع 7سم سمك الغطاء الخرسانى



*هى spacer كما بالصورة التالية بشمهندس ولا فكرة حاجة تانية :-*


----------



## طلعت محمد علي (31 مايو 2013)

السلام عليكم

بخصوص ما ورد اعلاه 
- بالنسبة لهامة الخوازيق Pile cap

استخدم طوب احمر (طوب محلى فى مصر) لتحديد أركان الهامة وكما وضحنا سابقا هذا غير مفضل ويفضل استخدام الطوب الاسمنتى (تحمل اكثر ومقاومة للرطوبة)
( ملحوظة :- سعر الألف طوبة من الطوب الأحمر حدود 270 جنيه مصرى
وسعر الالف للطوب الاسمنتى اعتقد قريبة من السعر بس مش متاكد بالضبط كم )

بالنسبة الى استخدام الطوب الطفلى ( الطوب الاحمر ) فى اعمال هامات الخوازيق ليس عيبا 
والحكم على اعمال المبانى هذة ( هامات الخوازيق ) يكون من حيث تماسكها وترابط وقوة التصاقها بالمونه وتماسك الحائط ككل. وليس على قوة تحملها للضغوط والتى بكل تأكيد الطوب الطفلى يتحملها .
وتعتمد قوة تحمل الطوب الطفلى على الخامات المصنوعه منه وعلى درجة الحرق وكذلك ابعاد ومقاسات الطوبه . ومدى انتظامها وانتظام حوافها .
ومن خلال خبرتى العملية من خلال اجراء العديد من الاختبارات داخل معامل جامعة القاهرة 
وجد ان الكثير منها مطابق للمواصفات ويتحمل الضغوط المنصوص عليها فى المواصفات .
ويوجد فى السوق المصرى الكثير من المصانع تمتاز منتجها من الطوب بالجودة العالية ومنها مصانع مصر بريك . مقاس الطوب مطابق للمواصفات تماما 25*12*6 او 25*12*12 وقوة تحمله عالية جدا .
وجب التنوية لتصحيح المعلومة فقط لا غير .
واعجبنى كثيرا طريقة المبانى المنفذة لجودتها ووجود الجوانب الفنية ظاهرة فيها 

ونلاحظ ذلك فى الصورة المرفقة 




والتى نلاحظ فيها 

1- بدء اعمال المبانى بسمك طوبة لاول عدد من المداميك ( يحدد على حسب الارتفاع الكلى للمبانى ) وذلك لتحمل الضغوط الجانبية الناتجة من اعمال الردم والتى تكون فى اقصى قيمة لها عند اسفل الحوائط .

2- عمل اكتاف المبانى عند التقاطعات للحوائط

3- عمل اكتاف للمبانى بسمط طوبه او اكثر فى منتصف الحوائط ويظهر ذلك واضحا فى حوائط السمل . وتزداد عدد هذة الاكتاف على حسب طول الحائط 

4- انهاء وتشطيب اعمال المبانى من اعلى بوضع طبقة من المونه لزيادة تماسك الحائط ومتانته .


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (31 مايو 2013)

طلعت محمد علي قال:


> السلام عليكم
> 
> بخصوص ما ورد اعلاه
> - بالنسبة لهامة الخوازيق Pile cap
> ...



*الله يكرمك على التوضيح بشمهندس طلعت ....
هى النقطة بشمهندس مش قدرة تحميل الطوب الاحمر من الطوب الاسمنتى ..
النقطة قدرة تحمل الرطوبة ..وغالب المشاريع الحكومية يشترط مثلا فى جانب لبشة ان يكون طوب اسمنتى ..حتى السور يكون الجزء الاسفل منه لمحطات المياه طوب اسمنتى لمقاومة الرطوبة ... 





وحتى هذا مبنى غير حكومى ولماذا اذا استخدم الطوب الاسمنتى فى قصية الردم ..





*


----------



## طلعت محمد علي (31 مايو 2013)

المهندس الصامت قال:


> *الله يكرمك على التوضيح بشمهندس طلعت ....
> هى النقطة بشمهندس مش قدرة تحميل الطوب الاحمر من الطوب الاسمنتى ..
> النقطة قدرة تحمل الرطوبة ..وغالب المشاريع الحكومية يشترط مثلا فى جانب لبشة ان يكون طوب اسمنتى ..حتى السور يكون الجزء الاسفل منه لمحطات المياه طوب اسمنتى لمقاومة الرطوبة ...
> 
> ...



فى حالتنا هذة هناك شقين
1- مبانى هامات الخوازيق التى تتم فى الحدود الداخلية للمبنى وتكون مدفونة بالكامل ( من جميع الاتجاهات اعلاها واسفلها وميحطها ) بالخرسانه المسلحة بل على العكس فهى تعمل كعازل للخرسانه المسلحة لهامات الخوازيق وهى بعيدة عن الرطوبه بكل تأكيد .


 2- مبانى هامات الخوازيق التى تتم فى الحدود الخارجية للمبنى ويتم تنفيذها عرض طوبة كاملة وفى حالة تعرضها لعوامل الرطوبه يتم عزلها من الخارج بمادة عزل مناسبة سواء تم تنفيذ تلك الحوائط الخارجية من الطوب الطفلى او من الاسمنتى .

مع ملاحظة انه يتم عمل بياض للحوائط (تلييس ) كما هو واضح بالصور المرفقة وهو ليس شرطا . ولكن يفضل عمل ذلك

بالاضافة اخى الحبيب بارك الله فيك
اذا ما اخذنا عامل التكلفة فى الاعتبار . اذا ما ثبتا جميع العوامل ومنها عامل السعر الذى اعتقد ان السعر متقارب جدا بالنسبة للنوعين الاحمر والاسمنتى والسعر يتراوح ما بين 240 الى 350 جنية / الاف على حسب مقاس الطوب وجودتها . اذا ما ثبتنا جميع العوامل فان الطوب الاسمنتى لكى يتم تنفيذه فى هامات الخوازيق ينتج عنه نسبة هالك لن تقل بإى حال من الاحوال عن 20 % اذا ما اخذنا فى الاعتبار ان الطوب يتم نقله اكثر من مرة من اعلى فى مكان لتشوين ثم الى اسفل ( عند الخوازيق المنفذة ثمن الى مكان المبانى ) واضف الى ذلك ان النصف طوبه من الصعب استخدامه فى تلك المبانى مع ملاحظة ان النسبة السابقة قد تزيد بكثير فى حالة كون اطوب المستخدم ضعيف فى الكسر .وهذة النسبة من واقع خبرة عملية فقط . وقد تحتمل الصواب والخطأ 

تحياتى


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (1 يونيو 2013)

طلعت محمد علي قال:


> فى حالتنا هذة هناك شقين
> 1- مبانى هامات الخوازيق التى تتم فى الحدود الداخلية للمبنى وتكون مدفونة بالكامل ( من جميع الاتجاهات اعلاها واسفلها وميحطها ) بالخرسانه المسلحة بل على العكس فهى تعمل كعازل للخرسانه المسلحة لهامات الخوازيق وهى بعيدة عن الرطوبه بكل تأكيد .
> 
> 
> ...


*
أتفق معك بشمهندس طلعت بالنسبة لهالك الطوب الاسمنتى خصوصا مع كثرة النقل ..
ولكن هناك حالات لا يتم عمل خرسانة عادية اسفل الهامة مما يجعل التربة بين الهامات معرضة للمياه والاملاح منها للطوب ومنها للخرسانة .
واراك بشمهندس طلعت **لا تشترط استخدام الطوب الاسمنتى** فى حين اغلب المواصفات تنص على استخدام طوب اسمنتى فى مناطق الرطوبة 
مثال من احد المواصفات ( 
خامسا : أعمال المباني .
**بالمتر المربع توريد وعمل قصة مباني سمك ( 20سم ) من الطوب الأسمنتي المصمت مقاس (40*20* 20 ) بارتفاع اللبشة والخزان وحوائط البدرومات والتسوية والخدمات ابتداء من منسوب الخرسانة العادية ( أسفل اللبشة المسلحة ) حتى سطح الأرض طبقا للمواصفات الفنية وأصول الصناعة وتعليمات المهندس المشرف .) ..**

حتى مع استخدام وسيلة عزل داخلية كما فى اللبشة او خارجية كما بالصورة السابقة ... 
وهذه صورة لاحد المبانى الادارية وتم عزلها من الخارج ببيتومين سائل (وما دام سيتم العزل الخارجى كان ممكن استخدام طوب احمر ويعزله؟؟؟)

*



*

وعموما :- اذا كان يتم التنفيذ بالطوب الاسمنتى ام لا ... شيئ تانى .. المهم الاشتراطات تنص بذلك ...

**ولكن **حينما بحثت فى الكود وجدت حتى فى دورات المياه ممكن استخدام الطوب الطفلى ..

*





*... وفى الصورة التالية توضيح دورات المياه بالطوب الاسمنتى والحوائط الاخرى بالطوب الاحمر ...*






اذا هل من الممكن تساوى الطوب الاحمر والطوب الاسمنتى مع امكانية اعطاء الافضلية للطوب الاسمنتى ...*.*ونفاضل بين اماكن الاستخدام ؟؟؟؟


----------



## رزق حجاوي (1 يونيو 2013)

السلام عليكم
Steps​

[*=left]Steps in foundations can be used on sloping sites to minimise the amount of excavation and materials required by accommodating the change in levels.
[*=left]The height of a step should not exceed the thickness of the foundation (see below). In clay soils near trees steps should not exceed 0.5m.
[*=left]
[*=left]




[*=left]And for Trench Fill




​


----------



## طلعت محمد علي (1 يونيو 2013)

المهندس الصامت قال:


> *
> أتفق معك بشمهندس طلعت بالنسبة لهالك الطوب الاسمنتى خصوصا مع كثرة النقل ..
> ولكن هناك حالات لا يتم عمل خرسانة عادية اسفل الهامة مما يجعل التربة بين الهامات معرضة للمياه والاملاح منها للطوب ومنها للخرسانة .
> واراك بشمهندس طلعت **لا تشترط استخدام الطوب الاسمنتى** فى حين اغلب المواصفات تنص على استخدام طوب اسمنتى فى مناطق الرطوبة
> ...



السلام عليكم 
*ولكن هناك حالات لا يتم عمل خرسانة عادية اسفل الهامة مما يجعل التربة بين الهامات معرضة للمياه والاملاح منها للطوب ومنها للخرسانة ؟؟
**لا يحدث هذا على الاطلاق وإن حدث ونفذت الهامات بدون فرشة نظافة فهذا خطأ فى التنفيذ وليس هذا هو الاصل
الاصل ان هامات الخوازيق مثلها مثل باقى اجزاء الاساسات يتم تنفيذ طبقة خرسانه عادية اسفلها .**اما المواصفة 
بالمتر المربع توريد وعمل قصة مباني سمك ( 20سم ) من الطوب الأسمنتي المصمت مقاس (40*20* 20 ) بارتفاع اللبشة والخزان وحوائط البدرومات والتسوية والخدمات ابتداء من منسوب الخرسانة العادية ( أسفل اللبشة المسلحة ) حتى سطح الأرض طبقا للمواصفات الفنية وأصول الصناعة وتعليمات المهندس المشرف .) ..

**هذة المواصفة ليست شرطا ولكن يفضل تنفيذها طوب اسمنتى لاسباب عديده .
مع ملاحظة أن هذا النص يتم وضعه فى الكثير من المواصفات. 
ولكن فى مواصفات اخرى عديدة قمت بتنفيذها كانت المواصفات للمبانى قصة الردم من الطوب الطفلى وليست الاسمنتى وقمنا بعمل طبقة بياض لياسه اعلى الطوب ومن ثم اعمال العزل .

مع ملاحظة انه من الممكن النص على استخدام الطوب الطفلى واجراء الاختبارات التى تحدد نسبة امتصاصه للماء ومدى مطابقتها للمواصفات من عدمة .

اضف الى ذلك انة فى حالة الحمامات والمطابخ وجميع الاماكن التى بها تمديدات فضل استخدام الطوب الاسمنتى حيث ان الطوب الاحمر به فتحات كثيرة ( اخرام ) ومنها ما هو 12 فتحة بالطوبة وعند التكسير تتفرغ معظم الطوبه من الداخل مما يضعفها . اضف الى ذلك عدم منطقية تنفيذ مبانى سمك 12 سم من الطوب الطفلى واجراء اعمال تكسير بها .

عامل التكاليف والحسابات الماليه فى كثير من الاحيان يكون هو الفيصل .
وبالنسبة لما ورد فى الكود فانا اعلمه ولذلك اتكلم من منطلق مواصفات وليس اراء شخصية 

اضف الى ذلك انه فى كثير من المنشأت المائية المنفذة فى القرن الماضى كانت تستخدم فيه اعمال الطوب الطفلى المصمت .

الخلاصة ارى انه ليس شرطا فى اعمال هامات الخوازيق أن يتم استخدام الطوب الاسمنتى وإن كانت له الافضليه . وجائز استخدام الطوب الطفلى مع مراعاة العزل من الخارج فى الحالتين ( الحدود الخارجية للمبنى )*


----------



## طلعت محمد علي (1 يونيو 2013)

فى الموضوع السابق ارى أن هناك نقطتان فى غاية الاهمية 

1- اجهاد الخرسانه العادية المستخدمة كفرشة نظافة اسف هامات الخوازيق اقل من اجهاد الخرسانه للخازوق نفسة وللخرسانه المسلحة للهامات ولذلك يتم مراعاة ذلك اثناء التنفيذ 
- يتم صب فرشة النظافة تحت الهامات اولا قبل تكسير رؤؤس الخوازيق وهذا ما واضح فى الصور المرفقة سابقا .
- فى حالة تكسير رؤؤس الخوازيق اولا قبل صب فرشة النظافة . يتم تحديد مسافة التكسير ووضع علامة على كل خازوق تحدد منسوب التكسير ويتم الالتزام بها .

2- النقطة الثانية هى سؤال 
فى المساحات الكبيرة كما بالصورة نلجأ لعمل فواصل تمدد كل مسافة معينه يتم حسابها حسب المسطح الفعلى للمبنى . 
والسؤال هل هذا الفاصل يتمد حتى رؤؤس الخوازيق ؟؟ بمعنى هل ال pile cap يتم تنفيذ فاصل تمدد به بتنفيذ هامتين متجاورتين ؟؟؟
ام هامات الخوازيق تكون متصله . ولا يوجد بها فواصل ويتم تنفيذ الفاصل ابتداء من الاعمدة ؟؟


----------



## رزق حجاوي (1 يونيو 2013)

طلعت محمد علي قال:


> 2- النقطة الثانية هى سؤال
> فى المساحات الكبيرة كما بالصورة نلجأ لعمل فواصل تمدد كل مسافة معينه يتم حسابها حسب المسطح الفعلى للمبنى .
> والسؤال هل هذا الفاصل يتمد حتى رؤؤس الخوازيق ؟؟ بمعنى هل ال pile cap يتم تنفيذ فاصل تمدد به بتنفيذ هامتين متجاورتين ؟؟؟
> ام هامات الخوازيق تكون متصله . ولا يوجد بها فواصل ويتم تنفيذ الفاصل ابتداء من الاعمدة ؟؟


السلام عليكم
في فواصل التمدد expansion joints يتم تنفيذ في المناطق التي تتعرض الى تغير في درجات الحرارة سواءا اليومية او الفصليه، وبما ان الاساسات(الهامات caps)تنفيذ تحت منسوب الميدة slab on garde حيث يتم الردم فوقها لحمايتها من التاثر بالعوامل الجوية فبالتالي ليس هناك حاجة من يبدأ فاصل التمدد منها لذلك يبدأ فاصل التمدد فوق منسوب الهامات وتكون مشابه تماما للقاعدة التي تحمل عمودين متجاورين بينهما فصل تمدد .


----------



## Engineer86 (1 يونيو 2013)

شكرا


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (1 يونيو 2013)

طلعت محمد علي قال:


> فى الموضوع السابق ارى أن هناك نقطتان فى غاية الاهمية
> 
> 1- اجهاد الخرسانه العادية المستخدمة كفرشة نظافة اسف هامات الخوازيق اقل من اجهاد الخرسانه للخازوق نفسة وللخرسانه المسلحة للهامات ولذلك يتم مراعاة ذلك اثناء التنفيذ
> - يتم صب فرشة النظافة تحت الهامات اولا قبل تكسير رؤؤس الخوازيق وهذا ما واضح فى الصور المرفقة سابقا .
> ...



*اولا بالنسبة لفاصل التمدد طبقا للكود المصرى فى المنشآت العادية 
من 40-45 م المناطق المعتدلة
من 30-35 م فى المناطق الحارة* ...
*واذا كان من فاصل تمدد فاعتقد يبدا كما اشار المهندس رزق من فوق منسوب الهامة فتاثر الهامة قليل بدرجات الحرارة ..
ففكرة عمل البرج على مراحل لامكانيات المقاول .. وليس الفكرة فواصل ...

ولكن تنفيذ فاصل تمدد يحتاج مساحة خرسانة معرضة للحرارة فى الاساسات كالبرج السابق خصوصا مع الاعمدة فرصة استخدام فاصل الهبوط قليلة ..
وهذه صصورة لاستخدام الفاصل بين حائطين (70سم *طول 50م*ارتفاع 5م) فى احدى محطات معالجة مياه الصرف .
\وتلاحظ ان الفاصل فوق مستوى اللبشة ...*











*وممكن الاستخدام فى سقف ذا مسطح كبير ..... كما فى حالة بلاطات الكبارى ...*


----------



## طلعت محمد علي (1 يونيو 2013)

رزق حجاوي قال:


> السلام عليكم
> في فواصل التمدد expansion joints يتم تنفيذ في المناطق التي تتعرض الى تغير في درجات الحرارة سواءا اليومية او الفصليه، وبما ان الاساسات(الهامات caps)تنفيذ تحت منسوب الميدة slab on garde حيث يتم الردم فوقها لحمايتها من التاثر بالعوامل الجوية فبالتالي ليس هناك حاجة من يبدأ فاصل التمدد منها لذلك يبدأ فاصل التمدد فوق منسوب الهامات وتكون مشابه تماما للقاعدة التي تحمل عمودين متجاورين بينهما فصل تمدد .



السلام عليكم 
شكرا على الاهتمام والرد .
ولكن يبقى السؤال 
فى كثير من الابراج التى نقوم بتنفيذها يعتمد المصمم على pilecaps و slab on garde يتم تنفيذهما كعنصر واحد كما بالصور التى ارفقت سابقا بتنفيذ شبكة تسليح بكامل مسطح المبنى تتداخل مع تسليح pile caps ويتم صبهما فى وقت واحد 
وتكون الارضية السابقة هى ارضية جراج مثلا . او تكون اسفل التشطيب مباشرة بدون ردم . وفى هذة الحالة فهى عرضة لتغير درجة الحراره 
فى هذة الحالة هل سيتم الفصل فى pile caps ؟؟
وهل فى المطلق يتم الفصل بين pile caps ؟ كيف يتم ذلك ؟


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (2 يونيو 2013)

طلعت محمد علي قال:


> السلام عليكم
> شكرا على الاهتمام والرد .
> ولكن يبقى السؤال
> فى كثير من الابراج التى نقوم بتنفيذها يعتمد المصمم على pilecaps و slab on garde يتم تنفيذهما كعنصر واحد كما بالصور التى ارفقت سابقا بتنفيذ شبكة تسليح بكامل مسطح المبنى تتداخل مع تسليح pile caps ويتم صبهما فى وقت واحد
> ...



* المصمم هو المسئول عن تحديد تعرض جزء من المبنى لفرق درجات الحرارة ....
وبالنسبة للفصل فى الهامة .. اعتقد لا يصل الامر للفصل فى الهامة فهى كقواعد منفصلة ... وحتى اذا كانت تحت تاثير الحرارة .الى اى مدى سيكون تاثير التمدد نتيجة الحرارة ..؟؟؟
وانتظر راى المهندس رزق ..فهو الاوسع خبرة .....
*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (2 يونيو 2013)

*الملاحظات بخصوص الصورة التالية :-*


----------



## رزق حجاوي (2 يونيو 2013)

طلعت محمد علي قال:


> السلام عليكم
> شكرا على الاهتمام والرد .
> ولكن يبقى السؤال
> فى كثير من الابراج التى نقوم بتنفيذها يعتمد المصمم على pilecaps و slab on garde يتم تنفيذهما كعنصر واحد كما بالصور التى ارفقت سابقا بتنفيذ شبكة تسليح بكامل مسطح المبنى تتداخل مع تسليح pile caps ويتم صبهما فى وقت واحد
> ...


السلام عليكم
بخصوص موضوع الميدة Slab on Grade وعلاقتها بالاساسات سواء كانت shallow foundation or Pile Capsفهي موضع اختلاف بين مهندسي التصميم والكودات 

حسب الكود الامريكي فانه يطلب ان يتم فصل الميدة Slab on grade عن كامل العناصر الانشائية للمنشأ Float Slab on Grade (منسوب اسفل الميدة اعلى من منسوب ظهر الاساس )ويكون باختصار حسب الشكل التالي(وللتفصيل في هذا الموضوع يمكن الرجوع للمشاركات السابقه ومنها ) 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t200409.html
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t346103.html











ربط الميدة Slab on Grade باساسات المبنىShallow foundation or pile caps (يكون منسوب اعلى الميدة مع منسوب اعلى الاساس )وفي هذه الحالة تكون الميدة جزء من الاساسات وتتأثر بتأثرها من حيث الهبوط وفي هذه نواجهة مشكلة تنفيذ فاصل التمدد للميدة (المدة الارضية) حيث نجد ان الفاصل سيتم داخل الاساس وهذا لا يمكن تنفيذة لذلك نضطر لالغاء فواصل التمدد Expansion joints والاكتفاء بفواصل التحكم Control joints . 
وعند استخدام هذا النوع من التنفيذ كثيرا ما نلاحظ وجود تشققات Cracks=fissuring بين الميدة والاساسات في منطقة الاتصال بالرغم من اضافة حديد تسليح في هذه المنطقة كما في الصورة المرفقة.









ومن وجهة نظري الخاصة فان اتباع ما ورد في الكود الامريكيك لطريقة تنفيذ الميدة(المدة الارضية ) Float Slab on grdae افضل من الناحية التنفيذ فهو اسرع واسهل في التنفيذ وكذلك اقل مشاكل في مرحلة تشغيل المبنى.
والله اعلم


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (2 يونيو 2013)

المهندس الصامت قال:


> *** حالة تداخل العزوم :-**
> خصوصا فى المنتصف حيث يتم عمل مقص او كرفتة لتلافى محصلة قوى الشد فى حديد التسليح ..
> 
> 
> ...



*واستكمالا للمشاركة السابقة وتوضيحا بمثال آخر .. وتعقيبا على الصورة السابقة ....

*




*اولا بالنسبة لهذه الكمرة فهى كمرة فى احدى صالات الالعاب الرياضية ..






وهى كمرة مكسرة مع منسوب البلاطة كما بالصورة التالية ... كما فى حالة كمرة مكسرة مع سلم ...






ثانيا :- بالنسبة لحديد التلسيح 
هذه الكمرة عن الكسرة يحدث فيها تداخل فى العزوم فيتم اللجوء الى عمل مقص او فيونكة ... وغير مقبول ايقاف الحديد فى هذه المنطقة .. فالحديد من المستوى المائل يمتد بطول Ld الى المستوى العدل ..والحديد من العدل بطول Ldالى المستوى المائل ..




وهذا ما تراه محقق فى صورة التلسيح للكمرة ...
الكانات الخارجية والداخلية تبادلية ...وهذا هو المطلوب ...
هذا ووفق الله الجميع لكل خير ...*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (2 يونيو 2013)

المهندس الصامت قال:


> *** بادى السلم :-**
> يتم عمل وجود كمرة تحمل قلبة السلم عند عمل الاساسات وفى معظم الاحوال غير معطى مكان بادى السلم ويتم عمل سملة له 4#16 فوق وتحت .. **وحديد الاشاير نفس حديد قلبة السلم
> *
> *
> ...



*وهذا قطاع توضيحى لاحد الرسومات يبين بيانات بادى السلم - مؤدى لسقف خزانات معالجة مياه صرف ويتم عمل الاشاير فى اللبشة ....*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (2 يونيو 2013)

*بالنسبة لاعمال الخوازيق ...
اذا كان يتم لاحقا تكسير اشاير بطول تماسك بي الخازوق والاساسات اعلاه ... فلماذا يتم الصب بالكامل كما بالصورة ...





*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (2 يونيو 2013)

المهندس الصامت قال:


> *بالنسبة لاعمال الخوازيق ...
> اذا كان يتم لاحقا تكسير اشاير بطول تماسك بي الخازوق والاساسات اعلاه ... فلماذا يتم الصب بالكامل كما بالصورة ...
> 
> 
> ...



*يتم الصب حتى خروج سائل سند جوانب الحفر (البنتويت) وخروج الخرسانة ... 

*





*

للتأكد من عدم وجود انهيارات بالتربة وذلك بعد خروج الخرسانة نظيفة ..*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (2 يونيو 2013)

المهندس الصامت قال:


> *نظام من انظمة سند جوانب الحفر خصوصا الحفر العميق Deep Excavation*
> 
> 
> *Soldier pile with lagging walls* *(لا اعلم ما الترجمة الصحيحة لهذا النوع )ولكن رايته اكثر من مرة فاذكر معلومات بسيطة لحين الاستفسار عن التفاصيل)*
> ...



*واستكمالا للمشاركة السابقة ..
وصورة توضح تركيب حوائط التداخل من الخرسانة سابقة الصب بعد دق الخوازيق الرئيسية والحفر ...

*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (3 يونيو 2013)

*بالنسبة الدروة السطح Parapet**

طبقل لاشتراط الكود يتم عن عزل السطح عزل على الاقل وزرة 15سم من الدورة Parapet منعا لمرور المياه

*


----------



## محمد سنبله (3 يونيو 2013)

منشا معدني علي منشا خرساني


----------



## eng_m7mdgmal (3 يونيو 2013)

ممتاز


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (4 يونيو 2013)

محمد سنبله قال:


> منشا معدني علي منشا خرساني



*جزاك الله خيرا بشمهدس محمد ..بس ايه هدف المبنى ده ...*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (4 يونيو 2013)

استكمالا لاعمال البياض :- (من العيوب)

التزهير (التمليح- التسليخ) Efflorecence 

طبقة بيضاء تظهر على سطح البياض ... السبب













لذا يجب رش حوائط الطوب Brick wall ثلاثة ايام متتالية صباحا ومساءا – كما يشترط الكود – 
ويشترط رش حوائط الطوب رشا غزيرا قبل القيام باعمال البياض وقبل القيام باعمال الطرطشة المسمارية منعا لامتصاص مياه الطرطشة ومياه البياض ....


----------



## amr_atef92 (4 يونيو 2013)

كيفية تنفيذ العزل فى منطقة ( فاصل التمدد او فاصل الهبوط ) ؟؟


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (4 يونيو 2013)

*الميزانينMezzanine (الدور المسروق )**






وهو غالبا للاستخدام الخدمى محلات تجارية – قاعة اجتماعات ..وهكذا ..

*




*
واذا لم يوجد دور مسروق ارتفاع الدور الارضى ممكن حدود 4م
واذا وجد الارتفاع يزيد وقد يصل ل7م وقد يزيد

*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (4 يونيو 2013)

*بعد مصطلح الميزانين فى الابراج
يوجد مصطلح آخر البوديوم Podium و **المبانى ذات الطوابق الارضية المتسعة Builing On poduim**
وهو مبنى وسيط بين ابراج عالية .
وهذه كل المعلومة التى املكها ...

*













*لحين البحث عن تفاصيل لاحقا ...*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (5 يونيو 2013)

*** من اعمال مقاومة الحريق Fire Fighting

* كاشف الدخان Smoke Detector
من منظومة مقاومة الحرائق فى المبانى وهو جهاز يستعر الجسيمات المرئية وغير المرئية الناتجة عن الاحتراق
1- أنواع الكواشف (المكتشفات) 






 
2- أنواع كواشف الدخان







3- صورة توضح اماكن توزيع المكتشفات فى احد الابراج بالمملكة ...







4- صورة من احدى مقايسات احدى مدارس التربية التعليم :-







المكتشفات عموما تقريبا فى حدود 170 ريال مربوط بلوحة التحكم ..ومع الاسلاك ممكن تضع سعر بند المكتشف -300 350 ريالا- و حسب وضع الشركة –
ولوحة التحكم (4- 6- 8-12 مناطق ) سعرلوحة تحكم 6 مناطق تقريبا 2500 ريال ..ومع المصنعية ممك تضع سر البند 4500ريال 
- او حسب الشركة-
وفى المقايسة الموجودة تجد سعر لوحة التحكم شاملة الاسلاك والمكتشفات 13800 ريال ... الواحدة تقريبا 7000 ريال 
والاسعار قابلة للاختلاف من مكان لمكان او حسب وضع الشركة ..


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (5 يونيو 2013)

صورة للابتسامة :-
جرينديزار يعود فى صورة جديدة ..







وللتعليق فهى مجرد راس قاطعة تركب فى التربة القوية وتزال وتركب راس اخرى ...


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (5 يونيو 2013)

*استكمال لاعمال مقاومة الحريق Fire Fighting**

مواسير امداد المياه الى الرشاشات sprinklers حالة وجود حريق
صورة من مسار المواسير ..

*




* 
ويتم التعليق كما وضح سابقا بالنسبة لدكتات التكييف

*















*ومرة ثانية اتعرض من بعيد خصوصا فى مثل هذه التمديدات للمعرفة ...والا ليست مسئوليتا كمهندسين مدنى ..اختصاص مهندس ميكانيكى بداية من التمديد حتى لتركيب والتسليم ... وربما تحتاج لمعرفة بسيطة عن الامر ..
ووفق الله الجميع لكل خير ...
*


----------



## usama_usama2003 (5 يونيو 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (6 يونيو 2013)

*واستكمالا لملاحظة المهندس طلعت بخصوص امكانية استخدام الطوب الطفلى فى مبان هامة الخوازيق







وهذه صورة توضيحية لاستخدام الطوب الطفلى مكان الطوب الاسمنتى فى الصورة السابقة

*




*
ولكن لاحظ ان السور المستخدم فيه طوب اسمتى فى احدى محطات الصرف الصحى ...
وهذا السور تابع ايضا لجهة حكومية وهى سور مكان تجمع لصوامع تخزين القمح

** ولك هذه صورة لمبنى سكنى عادى وتم استخدام طوب اسمنتى للبدروم(القبو) ...

*



*

الامر متاح مع اعطاء افضلية للطوب الاسممنتى ..ومراعاة كمية الهالك فى المكان المستخدم (هامات - سفل سور- ..)
*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (6 يونيو 2013)

*ملاحظاتك بخصوص الصورة التالية :-

*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (6 يونيو 2013)

المهندس الصامت قال:


> *ملاحظاتك بخصوص الصورة التالية :-
> 
> *



*الصورة توضح اول سقف فى احد الابراج السكنية 
جدران البدروم (القبو Basement)
تلاحظ من شمال الصورة استخدام زراجين حديد 6 او 8مم لتقوية الشدة الخشبية للحائط
غالبا فى حوائط البدروم يتم ترك 20سم طرف رباط اعلى منسوب الصب ويستكمل الصب لاحقا مع صبة سقف البدروم
وان كنت ارى ان يتم تركيب طرف رباط يتم ثنيه داخل سقف البدروم على الاقل للحائط الخارجى

*



*

على الاقل بالنسبة للقايم الخارجى ..حديد تسليح (1 )
وبالنسبة للقايم الداخلى تسليح خاطئ ان يتم بالشكل رقم (2) ويضطر الحداد عمله بالشكل رقم (3) .وطبعا الحداد هيشد فى شعره ... 
فخلينا نعود على الاقل ان يتم زيادة طرف رباط على الشكل (1) ...
وما تجده فى غالب الابراج السكنية كما تجده فى الصورة الاصلية مجرد 20سم وخلاص ..
حتى فى اللوحة تجد ما يتم ذكره تسليح الحائط ..دون ذكر ربط طول تماسك او قطاع...

*



*

وتجد فى الصورة التالية جنب خشب بعد الحائط لصب الجزء الباقى مع السقف 

*



*

صورة بعد الصب ..

*




*
واتمنى المهندس طلعت ان يفيدنا ماذا يتم بهذا الخصوص .. لتنفيذ ابراج عديدة على الشاكلة ..
ام ان وجهة نظرى خاطئة ...*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (6 يونيو 2013)

المهندس الصامت قال:


> *معدات عملية الدمك compaction Equipment**
> استكمالا للمشاركة رقم 39 بخصوص اعمال الدمك او الاحلال **
> 
> من الاعمال المهمة جدا سواء عند اعمال الردم العادى backfilling أو الردم الانشائى (الاحلال) Replacment Soil
> ...




واستكمالا للمشاركة السابقة ... ومرورا على اعمال طبقة الدكة الارضية ...

غالبا يكون هناك سقوط 20 او 25سم م الميدة (السملة) _ 10سم خرسانة عادة و 15سم خرساة مسلحة_







الشاهد يتم دك التربة الرملية اولا ... لذا يفضل استخدام الدكاكة من نوع Plate Compactor عن نوع Mini Compactor
لامكانية نقل الدكاك بين باكية واخرى ...







اما بالنسبة للدكاك فصعب تحركها بين باكية واخرى خصوصا مع ارتفاع 25سم خرسانة ...







وستواجه امكانية كسر اطراف الميدة المصبوبة ..ولو عقمت الطرق عليك بوسيلة نقل بين باكية واخرى ..
فغالبا تحتاج لمساحة واسعة للاستفادة منها ...







هذا ووفق الله الجميع لكل خير ....


----------



## طلعت محمد علي (6 يونيو 2013)

المهندس الصامت قال:


> *الصورة توضح اول سقف فى احد الابراج السكنية
> جدران البدروم (القبو Basement)
> تلاحظ من شمال الصورة استخدام زراجين حديد 6 او 8مم لتقوية الشدة الخشبية للحائط
> غالبا فى حوائط البدروم يتم ترك 20سم طرف رباط اعلى منسوب الصب ويستكمل الصب لاحقا مع صبة سقف البدروم
> ...



السلام عليكم
اشكرك على مشاركاتك القيمة جعلها الله فى ميزان حسناتك . وكذلك على الثقة التى تضعونها فى انها لتاج على رأسى .
بخصوص المعلومات اللى ذكرتها عالية فهى فى معظمها صحيحة اود فقط ان اضيف عليها قليلا

1- السقف المرفق سقف فلات سلاب محمل على حوائط فى الداير الخاجى للمبنى وعلى اعمدة فى المنتصف . الاعمدة هى ما تحدد حدود المبنى فى حالتنا هذة .
فائدة الحوائط الخارجية ليست فى نقل الحمل من السقف الى الاساسات وإلا لاستبدلناها ببعض الشمع التى تؤدى الغرض
اعتقد ان فائدتها هى مقاومة المبنى للزلازل بالاضافة الى حوائط الكور للاسانسير . فهى تمنع حدوث الور اللين او soft floor
هذا ابتدائا 
اما فى التنفيذ فالمبدء فى منسوب الصب للحوائط هو ان يتم الصب حتى منسو ب بلاطة السقف مباشرة . لا اعلى من ذلك ولا اقل
اما بخصوص تسليح الحوائط فالاصل أن يتمد حديد التسليح لها داخل السقف بطول عبارة عن l d او 65 مرة قطر السيخ .
والاصل ألا يتم ترك مسافة 20 او 30 سم ثم يتم الوصل لها بعد ذلك . لا . فهذا الطول غير كافى لعمل الاوفر لاب بين السيخين 
تابع باقى المشاركة وأن شاء الله سنذكر باقى الاخطاء التى وردت فى الصورة وبعض الايجابيات


----------



## طلعت محمد علي (6 يونيو 2013)

طريقة تفريد حديد الحوائط عند تقاطعها مع السقف يمكن يتم تنفيذة كما بالصورة الاتية 




بالنسبة لحديد التسليح رقم الداخى ( السيخ رقم 2 ) يتم تنفيذة بهذة الطريقة لصعوبة تنفيذة على شكل كرافته كما ورد بالمشاركة السابقة
نعود الى الصورة



استكمالا لما ذكر عن الحوائط وتقويتها . الطريقة المتبعه فى التقويات كما اشار مهندسنا الصامت هى استخدام استخدام الزراجين البلدى لاحظ استخدام القوائم الرأسية من العروق وكذلك استخدام عروق افقية يتم تربيط الزراجين فيها . انها طريقة جيدة فى التقويات واستخدام العروق الافقية يزيدها أمانا.

ملاحظات على اعمال النجارة مهمة جدا :
1- ارى انه من غير المناسب بدء اعمال نجارة اول سقف بهذة الحالة المتردية من الخشب البالى والمستهلك . نعم تم تدعيمة كما بالصورة بكمية قليلة جدا من الخشب الجديد ولكنها غير مقبوله . كلما كانت حالة الخشب جيدة كلما زادات جودة المنتج المصبوب 

2- فى مثل هذا السقف يتم استخدام عرقات من الخشب الموسكى بقطاع 2* 4 بوصه او يتم ازدواج خشب اللتزانه على اقل تقدير ( تدبيل العرقات بلغة السوق أى لوحين متلاصقين ) لاحظ فى الصورة استخدام عرقات من اللتزانه لوح واحد فقط بقطاع 1* 4 بوصه وهو غير مناسب بالمرة لهذة البلاطات 

3- لا بد أن تكون العرقات والحمالات مستقيمة ومتعامدة لاحظ فى الصورة العرقات متعرجة وغير مستقيمة وان كان فى معظم الاوقات يتم التغاضى عن هذا الشرط ولكن تعطى ايحاء سلبى عن من يقوم بالتنفيذ 
4 - الاصل أن يتمد خش العرقات والحمالات بكامل طول وعرض بواكى السقف اى يمتد حتى الحائط الخرسانى 
لاحظ فى الصورة تم البدء فى اعمال نجارة السقف قبل فك الحوائط هذا جائز ولكن تتطلب مجهودا مضاعف فى التقويات حيث يتم وصلات فى العرقات بجوار الحوائط وكثيرا ما تكون نقط ضعف فى الصب .
اعتقد ان سرعة الاعمال لا تجعلنها نتغاضى عن الجودة . وتحقيق المعادلة الصعبة التنفيذ باقل تكلفة واعلى جودة وفى زمن قياسى .
5- طريقة تطبيق السقف ( رص اللتزانه ) الافضل أن تكون فى اتجاة واحد للباكية الواحدة حيث تكون اللتزانه عمودية على العرقات .
لاحظ فى الصورة استخدام النجار لكثير من الالواح المعكوسة فى اتجاه التطبيق . يتم ذلك لأن النجار لا يريد ان يقوم بتسوية وقص الالواح بطول واحد ومن ثم ينتج عنها هوالك . واعتقد انها نقطة ضعف اخرى اثناء الصب تحتاج الى مراجعة للتقويات وطريقتها .
6- الافضل فى طريقة التطبيق ألا يتم ترك مسافات بين الالواح وبعضها سواء فى الاتجاة الطولى او العرضى لها . ترك مثل هذة المسافات يسبب مشاكل فنية كثيرة منها نزول لبانى الاسمنت وكذلك ظهور روايش او زيادات بالسقف . وللتغلب على هذة المسافات يتم تنبيل السقف بلغة السوق ( اى استخدام الواح من الابكلاج لتغطية المسافات .
7- تتبقى ملحوظة لم استطع التأكد منها وتعتمد على زاوية التصوير حيث اننى اعتقد ان منسوب صب الحوائط اعلى من منسوب بطنية السقف .

اعتقد أن النجارة بها اخطاء كبيرة لا يمكن التغاضى عنها وخاصة ما يخص العرقات .

تحياتى لكل من يتابع .


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (6 يونيو 2013)

طلعت محمد علي قال:


> طريقة تفريد حديد الحوائط عند تقاطعها مع السقف يمكن يتم تنفيذة كما بالصورة الاتية
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*جزاك الله خيرا بشمهدس طلعت على المتابعة ..**
صحيح ... وقد ورد صور فى مشاركة سابقة عن كثب لعملية التقوية هذه لحائط قص فى احد الابراج السكنية ...*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (6 يونيو 2013)

طلعت محمد علي قال:


> طريقة تفريد حديد الحوائط عند تقاطعها مع السقف يمكن يتم تنفيذة كما بالصورة الاتية
> 
> نعود الى الصورة
> 
> ...



*ويستكمل ...*


----------



## محمد سنبله (6 يونيو 2013)

تعقيب بسيط علي صوره م الصامت الخاصه بالحائط وتفضل م طلعت بشرحه هضيف بس حاجه 
هو لازم ياخد في الحائط طول رباط مثل الاعمده بسبب 
1-لو معملتش طول رباط الحائط او العمود لم يستطيع تحمل اي عزوم علي طرفه العلوي
2-التسليح الراسي محتاج طول رباط في الضغط ايضا 
*وكما نعلم انه يتم عمل طول رباط عند نهايه العمل وهنا هنبدا طول الرباط من بطن البلاطه من تحت 





ودي ايضا صوره لعمود وهو مبني دور واحد فقط مع ذلك التزم بطول الرباط


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (6 يونيو 2013)

طلعت محمد علي قال:


> نعود الى الصورة
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*ويتبع ...*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (6 يونيو 2013)

محمد سنبله قال:


> تعقيب بسيط علي صوره م الصامت الخاصه بالحائط وتفضل م طلعت بشرحه هضيف بس حاجه
> هو لازم ياخد في الحائط طول رباط مثل الاعمده بسبب
> 1-لو معملتش طول رباط الحائط او العمود لم يستطيع تحمل اي عزوم علي طرفه العلوي
> 2-التسليح الراسي محتاج طول رباط في الضغط ايضا
> *وكما نعلم انه يتم عمل طول رباط عند نهايه العمل وهنا هنبدا طول الرباط من بطن البلاطه من تحت



*جزاك لله خيرا على التعقيب مهندس محمد ... واعتقد تقصد بالعزم العلوى (Wl2/24) للبلاطة ...*


----------



## طلعت محمد علي (7 يونيو 2013)

> - طريقة تطبيق السقف ( رص اللتزانه ) الافضل أن تكون فى اتجاة واحد للباكية الواحدة حيث تكون اللتزانه عمودية على العرقات .
> 
> *** صحيح وغالبا تكون كذلك ..لا معلومتى ان العرقات *في اتجاه البحر القصير وذلك منعاً للترييح أو الترخيم.*



السلام عليكم
معلوماتك صحيحة ولكنها ليست شرطا ولكن لها الافضلية اتجاه التحميل دائما فى الاتجاه القصير وبالتالى كما تفضلت يتم عمل العرقات فى الاتجاه القصير . 
ولكن السؤال الذى يطرح نفسة : ماذا لو اردنا عمل العرقات فى الاتجاة الطويل للباكية . 
والاجابة تكون بكل بساطة يتم ذلك مع عمل الاحتياطات اللازمه واهمها تقصير المسافة بين العرقات .
فى المعتاد يقوم النجار بعمل اتجاهات العرقات ومن ثم اتجاه اللتزانه عمودية على العرقات يتم ذلك حسب اطوال الخشب المتاحة لدية فى الموقع 
ما كنت اود ذكرة من ملحوظه والتركيز علية انه من غير المناسب رص جزء من البلاطة فى اتجاه معين فى الاتجاه الطويل مثلا وياتى النجار فى اخر الباكية ويديها لوحين فى الاتجاه القصير . النتيجة ان هذان اللوحين اتجاههما سوف يكون هو نفس اتجاه العرقات ومن ثم كيف يتم تقويتهم وتحميلهم ؟؟
يتم ذلك بعمل لقوه بلغة السوق وهى اشبة ما تكون بكلكيعه ليس لها حسابات معينة وتتم على حسب عقلية النجار . وفى اعتقادى أن هذة اللقاوى المصونه تكون نقط ضعف فى الصب .


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (7 يونيو 2013)

طلعت محمد علي قال:


> السلام عليكم
> ما كنت اود ذكرة من ملحوظه والتركيز علية انه من غير المناسب رص جزء من البلاطة فى اتجاه معين فى الاتجاه الطويل مثلا وياتى النجار فى اخر الباكية ويديها لوحين فى الاتجاه القصير . النتيجة ان هذان اللوحين اتجاههما سوف يكون هو نفس اتجاه العرقات ومن ثم كيف يتم تقويتهم وتحميلهم ؟؟
> يتم ذلك بعمل لقوه بلغة السوق وهى اشبة ما تكون بكلكيعه ليس لها حسابات معينة وتتم على حسب عقلية النجار . وفى اعتقادى أن هذة اللقاوى المصونه تكون نقط ضعف فى الصب .




بس احيانا بشمهندس طلعت الامر يفرض على النجار عمل ذلك .. يعنى لو باكية 3.3م ... اعتقد يضطر لاستخدام 3 الواح بعد 3م لتزانة .. 











*واحاول البحث عن صورة اللقوة . *

*وهذه صورة توضيحية لما ذكره المهندس طلعت واشتراط الكود بخصوص تنبيل السقف (سد الفتحات) *






على عكس الصورة التالية ...


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (7 يونيو 2013)

واستكمالا لاعمال الشدات :-
تصميم الشدة الخشبية :-
فى محاولة بسيطة لذكر خطوات تصميم الشدة الخشية ..
بس السؤال اولا ..هو مطلوب منك كمهندس تنفيذ عمل تصميم للشدة الخشبية ...
لا ..فى احيان كثيرة يكون توزيع مكونات الشدة خصوصا مع خبرة النجار ...ومع الصب يكون هناك مزيد من التقويات يكون كفيلا بتحمل الشدة لعملية صب الخرسانة ...
ولكن ربما يطلب من استشارى المشروع تصميم للشدة المستخدمة حتى لو شدة معدية ...
ولا تقلل من اهمية الامر ..ففى مشاريع كبيرة حدث انهيارللشدة اثناء الصب .وراحت فيها ارواح ..وراح فيها مهندسين ..وفى مهندسين تركوا مهنة الهندسة عند انهيار صبة احدى الاسقف اثناء الصب معه ..فالموضوع له من الاهمية بمكان
امثلة من الواقع :-
احدى الاسقف لاحدى مبانى لكلية مبنى كلية العلوم الطبية التطبيقية بجامعة جيزان انهار اثناء الصب ..وفى عامل توفى ..وامير منطقة جيزان ذهب الى هناك ..وكانت مشكلة طبعا .... ربنا يعافينا 






وهذه صورة لانهيار سقف احدى المساجد بمدينة بريدة – السعودية-






وهذه صورة لنهيار احد الجسور بمدينة غزة- فلطسن- 






وهناك العديد ومنها ما خفى ....
وحاولت البحث فى الكود المصرى .. كل ما وجدته نبذة على استحياء ...- وربما موجود فى مكان ما -






لذا سنحاول اعتمادا على الكود الامريكى في ذكر بعض القوانين الخاصة بالتصميم ....
ونبدأ بالأعمدة والحوائط إن شاء الله ...
وفى حالتنا الضغوط الجانبية هي الأحمال الرئيسية لتصميم الشدة 
1- وزن الخرسانة
2- معدل صب الخرسانة 
3- الهزازات
4- درجة حرارة الصب


----------



## محمد سنبله (7 يونيو 2013)

تسليح الدروب بانل drop panel


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (7 يونيو 2013)

*واستكمالا لتصميم الشدة للاعمدة :-
**
(تستخدم وحدات الكود الامريكى وقوانينه)

**1- وزن الخرسانة **
ملاحظة :- الخرسانة المصبوبة حديثا يتم معاملتها كانها سائل fLUID الى حين تصلدها...
ينتج شكل للقوى للشكل الناتج عن المياه ...P= gama conc *h​ وزن وحدة الحجوم من الخرسانة للخرسانة العادية (1.5طن/م3) (150 باوند /القدم2) (تقل للخرسانة الخيفة تزيد للخرسانة الثقيلة)

*



* 

2- معدل صب الخرسانة :-**

معدل صب الخرسانة يختلف مثلا الصب ببرويطة 







لاستخدام مضخة






*




*
لاستخدام من احدى طرق صب الخرسانة بمصر بالجردل







اختلاف طريقة الصب يؤخذ فى الاعتبار اثناء التصميم
و كما وضحنا سابقا تؤثر على الخرسانة .زيادة درجة الحرارة تجعل عملية الشك تتم بسرعة ...
فيصبج جزء من اسفل العمود تصلب ....
ولو مثلا معدل الصب بطيء يجعل أيضا جزء من أسفل العمود أو الحائط تصلب

معادلة اعتبار معدل الصب 






واذا زاد المعدل عن 15 قدم /ساعة يتم اعتبار الخرسانة سائل ويتم اعتبار القوة conc*hɤ

*ملاحظة:-
*
1-P≥ 600psf ولا تقل قيمتها عند هذه القيمة ...
2- عند استخدام مضخة يتم زيادة الاحمال بنسبة 25%
3- باستخدام الهزازات الميكانيكية يتم زيادة الاحمال بسبة 10-20% (حالة الارتفاع عن 4قدم) واقل من ذلك يهمل









*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (7 يونيو 2013)

محمد سنبله قال:


> تسليح الدروب بانل drop panel



*وجزاك الله خيرا مهندس محمد ..ولى متابعة مع جزئية drop panel>> ان شاء الله ...*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (7 يونيو 2013)

*هذا شيت اكسل لتصميم شدة الحوائط ....
وهو شيت فقط يتم فيه ادخال بعض المدخلات ...وتحصل على جميع النتائج ..

*



*

http://www.fileswap.com/dl/SS3n01jBVK/E_Z_Wall_2006.xls.html

الى حين استكمال ما ذكر سابقا بخصوص التصميم ...
*


----------



## رزق حجاوي (7 يونيو 2013)

السلام عليكم
شكل الضغط الناتج من الخرسانة على شدة العمود column formwork





ليس بهذا الشكل




شكل الضغط على شدة العمود


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (7 يونيو 2013)

رزق حجاوي قال:


> السلام عليكم
> شكل الضغط الناتج من الخرسانة على شدة العمود column formwork
> 
> 
> ...



*صحيح بشمهدس رزق ..
والمثلث الذى ذكر فى البداية ناتج عن وزن الخرسانة كسائل ..وخلال ذكر درجة الحرارة ومعدل صب الخرسانة قلت بان الشكل يؤثر على تصلب جز من الخرسانة وبالتالى يتغير شكل القوى .. وهذا مثال بسيط يوضح ..

*




*
ولكن تخيل بشمهندس رزق ان هذا العمود او الحائط يتم صبه بمضخه مرة واحدة ...*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (7 يونيو 2013)

*هى بس نقطة الاختلاف ...**

القانون الثانى لمعدل الصب ..






عندما يزيد مدل الصب عن 15 ..هلى هى 15 ام 10 ..بحثت فى مكا آخر وجدت 10 ..هل قيمة قديمة وتم تحديثها ..
ام 10 للاعمدة و15 للحوائط ؟؟؟ لا ادرى ؟؟؟


*


----------



## امين الزريقي (8 يونيو 2013)

المهندس الصامت قال:


> *واستكمالا لتصميم الشدة للاعمدة :-
> **
> (تستخدم وحدات الكود الامريكى وقوانينه)
> 
> ...



السلام عليكم 

يوجد نسخة حديثة من المواصفات الامريكية لنصميم الشدات formwork وقد ادخلت فيها معادلات بالوحدات الدولية تغني عن استخدام الوحدات الامريكية انش وباوند وما ينتج عنها وهي مرفقة لمن يحب الاطلاع )( ويا ريت) الاستعمال. 

بالنسبة لتوزيع ضغط الخرساني الجانبي فهو trapezoidal في الحالة العامة ولكن مع زيادة معدل الصب يقترب من ان يصبح مثلثيا. كما في الحسابات المرفقة وهي نفس الورقة التي ارفقت بالمشاركة المقتبس عنها .
Scan 1.jpg
fw guide 2002 1.pdf


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (8 يونيو 2013)

امين جولس قال:


> السلام عليكم
> 
> يوجد نسخة حديثة من المواصفات الامريكية لنصميم الشدات formwork وقد ادخلت فيها معادلات بالوحدات الدولية تغني عن استخدام الوحدات الامريكية انش وباوند وما ينتج عنها وهي مرفقة لمن يحب الاطلاع )( ويا ريت) الاستعمال.
> 
> ...



*شكرا جزيلا مهندس امين .... وشكرا على التعديل ... ونعدل الوحدات المستخدمة ان شاء الله - اذا كان بالامكان- ....*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (8 يونيو 2013)

**** ذكر فى تنفيذ الخوازيق Pile Construction**
* تجارب التحميل (استاتيكى – دينامكيى) Loading Tests
* مكونات تقفيصة الخازوق Pile Reinforcment
* بعض الاعمال حول هامة لخوازيق Pile Cap
* بعض الملاحظات بخصوص خوازيق الاستراوس
* سند التربة باستخدام Soilder pile With lagging Wall

** *** ونستكمل لجزئية الخوازيق المتقاطعة 
**
أولا انواع خوازيق سند التربة
1- الخوازيق المتجاورة Adjacent piles
2- الحوازيق المتلاصقة Contigious piles
**3- الخوازيق المتقاطعة Secant pile**

وهنا نذكر الخوازيق المتقاطعة ٍ Secant pile
حالة التربة الطينية الضعيفة او التربة غير المتماسكة وراتفاع منسوب المياه الارضية 

*





*وهى نوعين**

** (خازوق من البنتونيت وخازوق من الخرسانة ) 
** (خازوق من الخرسانة +خازوق من الخرسانة)

*



*

مثالنا هنا برج لشركة الدقهلية الوطنية للتنية العقارية
وتم تنفيذ هذه الخوازيق فى احد الابراج التابعة للشركة (بدروم +ارضى + ميزانين + 2 تجارى +4 ادارى +4سكنى)

*



*

اولا ماده البنتونايت Bentonite Slurry :-
عباره عن نوع خاص من الطفلة المطحونه طحنا فائقا لتصبح فائقة النعومة . تخلط مع المياه فى خلاطات خاصة حتى يصبح قوامها ثقيلا بعد دفعها داخل الحفر تسبب ضغطا على جوانبه مما يساعد على عدم انهياره . البنتونيت شيكارة 25 كجم .. وقد نوهنا سابقا عنه حالة مشاركة الحوائط اللوحية
** ما نسبة الاسمت الى البنتونيت الى المياه Bentonite Slurry to cement ratio
واستكمالا لما ذكر بالكود بخصوص الخوازيق المتقاطعة 

*



*

كنت قد قرات مرة ان البنتويت نسبته اعلى من الاسمنت 
ولكن كما ترى فى الخلطة فى الصورة السابقة ان نسبة الاسمنت اعلى خصوصا مع خازروق سند ... وهذه صورة لجدول بالكود الامريكى .وتلاحظ نسبة الاسمنت الى البنتونيت ..

*



*

واحاول البحث عن مراحل انشاء من خلال موقع ..
هذا ووفق الله الجميع لكل خير ....
*


----------



## mohamedisam (8 يونيو 2013)

شكرا ولاكن لماذا لا يتم تفعيل خاصية الصور في المنتدى


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (8 يونيو 2013)

mohamedisam قال:


> شكرا ولاكن لماذا لا يتم تفعيل خاصية الصور في المنتدى



*ما تقصد بشمهندس محمد ...*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (8 يونيو 2013)

*ملاحظة :-
نوعى قطاع المادة المستخدمة فى الخوازيق الرئيسية Primary pile

*





* 
** قطاع الخوازيق الرئيسية يكون تقفصية حديد Steel cage

*




* 
او ان يكون قطاع steel

*





ويستكمل ...


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (8 يونيو 2013)

*** خطوات انشاء الخوازيق المتقاطعة Secant Pile Construction*



*

- الكمرة الدليل وهى كما وضحنا حالة الحوائط اللوحية Diaphram wall
لتحديد مسار محدد للخوازيق خصوصا عند بدء العمل 

*



*

ولكن الكمرة الدليل فى الحوائط اللوحية مستقيمة فكيف الحصول على الشكل للكمرة
يتم استخدام فورمة من الفوم او اى مادة لتحديد اماكن الخوازيق بدقة ..
1- فورمة دوران

*



*

2- فورمة على شكل أخر بعد اكتمال التجهيز للصب 

*



*

3- شكل الكمرة بعد انتهاء الصب

*




*
4- مثال لاستخدم الخوازيق المتقاطعة - فى احدى المشاريع بمارينا دبى bay central-
صورة عامة للمشروع – وتلاحظ منسوب المياه-

*



*

الكمرة الدليل للمشروع

*



*

ويستكمل


*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (8 يونيو 2013)

*2- صب الخوازق الثانوية (خوازيق بنتونيت)** :-

*





* ولكن اولا قد يتم الترقيم لعدم نسيان احد الخوازيق اثناء العمل

*











*

والبنتونيت كما وضح سابقا فى الحوائط اللوحية يتم خلطه فى خلاطات خاصة مع الاسمنت والمياه
وهذه بعض المواصفات طبقا للكود المصرى 

*



*

وكما وضح فى الصورة فى اول مشاركة ان هذه الخوازيق يجب ان تحقق اجهد كسر بعد 15يوم من (15- 35 كجم/سم2) او حسب التصميم

** 3- صب الخوازيق الرئيسية Primary pile placing** :-

يتم تجهيز التقفصية الحديدSteel Cage اللازمة للخازوق 

*



*

ويتم استخدام الموسير الراسية للوصول الى قاع الخازوق والصب مع رفع المواسير ..

*






* 4- وبعد انتهاء عمل الخوازيق الرئيسية والثانوية يتم عمل الكمرة الرابة لرؤوس الخوازيق Capping beam**

يتم اولا تكسير جزء من رؤوس الخوازيق الرئيسية ..

*













*ومن ثم بمكنك القيام باعمال الاساسات ..*






*هذا ووفق الله الجميع لكل خير ....*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (8 يونيو 2013)

المهندس الصامت قال:


> *فى اعمال الاسقف المعلقة Flase ceiling
> وخصوصا الواح Gupsum Board
> 
> هناك مصطلح فى اعمال الاسقف المعلقة
> ...



*واستكمالا للمشاركة السابقة توضيحا ...*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (9 يونيو 2013)

*الملاحظات للصورة التالية :-*


----------



## امين الزريقي (9 يونيو 2013)

المهندس الصامت قال:


> *واستكمالا للمشاركة السابقة توضيحا ...*


ال pemlet هو قطعة ديكور عبارة عن كورنيش يثبت فوق فتحة شباك ويستعمل عادة لتغطية جسر البرداية او ( الستارة ) وتنفع ايضا في عزل الشباك عن التأثيرات الحرارية من الخارج وهو جزء من اعمال الديكور باستخدام الواح الجبس Gypsum Board .


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (9 يونيو 2013)

*





1- شدة الاسقف بهذا البرج من الاسقف لاحقة الاجهاد Post Tension
وتلاحظ فتحات النهاية التى يتم منها شد الكابلات وتم تقفيلها فى الاسقف الى تحتها ...
2- اشتراط لبناء در على دور آخر تم صبه حديثا .
الا يتم فك قوائم السقف السفلى الا بعد مرور 28يوم ..وقد تقل 

*



*

3- تلاحظ البرندات المائلة للشدة المعدنية حالة تقوية الكابولى cantilever Form
كما فى الصورة التالية – لكن فى الصورة التالية لا يوجد كابولى خرسانى وانما كابولى لكمرات الشدة 

















4- وجود اعمال الامان للعاملين بالمشروع Safty Works


*


----------



## رزق حجاوي (9 يونيو 2013)

السلام عليكم






يتم استخدام الشدة مع الكابوله(وذلك وبدلا من استخدام الدعم من الاسفل ) في حالة وجود بروز (كابوله) للبلاطة او الكمره وكذلك للكمرات الطرفيه حيث نحتاج الى مسافة عمل working space لتركيب الحديد وعمل الشدة .


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (10 يونيو 2013)

*الملاحظة للصورة التالية :-





*


----------



## usama_usama2003 (10 يونيو 2013)

المهندس الصامت قال:


> *الملاحظة للصورة التالية :-
> 
> 
> 
> ...




اعجب من قلة مشاركة اخواني المهندسين في هذا الموضوع الرائع جدا

اعتقد ان وصلات الحديد كلها بمكان واحد


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (10 يونيو 2013)

المهندس الصامت قال:


> *الملاحظة للصورة التالية** :-
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*الصورة توضح اعمال وصل تقفيصة الحديد ببعضها البعض (تقفيصة 12م + التقفيصة التالية )**

فالتقفيصة السفلية يتم رفعها على سيخين حديد على القايسون cassion الى حين لحام التقفيصة التالية .
والكانات الحلزونية Spiral Stirrups تم تجميعها مع التقفيصة العلوية لتركيبها على الوصلة بعد اللحام ..
وذكر سابقا ان خطوة الكانات لا تقل عن 15سم ..
ولا اعلم -ما المشار اليه فى الدائرة الخضراء- 











وطول الوصلة يحدد كما فى اشتراط الكود ..






وهذه الحالة تبدو جلية فى اعمال الخوازيق للكبارى الخرسانية ..
وهذه صورة لخازوق 37م وطول الوصلة 1,6م






وكذلك كما فى الحوائط اللوحية Diaphram wall حين وصل تقفيصة بتقفيصة .






هذا ووفق الله الجميع لكل خير ....
*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (10 يونيو 2013)

رزق حجاوي قال:


> السلام عليكم
> اشكرك على هذه المشاركات القيمة.
> بخصوص الاستفسارات الواردة في الصورة لمبنى عالي :
> 
> ...




*وتوضيح أكثر لمشاركة المهندس رزق وتوضيح لمنصات العمل وهى ليست على استقامة واحدة ...

*










*عن قرب*






*هذا ووفق الله الجميع لكل خير ...*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (11 يونيو 2013)

رزق حجاوي قال:


> السلام عليكم
> الذي في الصورة هو قبعة الحماية لحديد التسليح rebar caps وهو لحماية العاملين في المشروع في حالة السقوط او الاصطدام بحديد التسليح وذلك حسب متطلبات OSHA Construction Tools وتكون هذه القبعات بعددة اشكال ويطلب تركيب هذه القبعات لكل من حديد التسليح العمودي vertical rebar وحديد التسليح الافقي عندما يكون خارجا من الخرسانة او الشدةformwork



*وصورة على مشاركة المهندس رزق بخصوص قبعة الحديد Rebar Cap
لاشاير الخوازيق فى برج TRUMP INTERNATIONAL HOTEL dubai*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (11 يونيو 2013)

*من المصطلحات فى الموقع بالنسبة لحديد التسليح ..
رجل السيخ - زاوية السيخ - تجنيشة ..bar Leg
وقريبا الرجل لما تكون الزاوية طويلة شوية - تجنيشة لما تكون الزاوية صغيرة ..

*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (11 يونيو 2013)

*استفسار بالنسبة للاوناش البرجية Tower Crane**

هل يتم تجهيز فتحة خاصة خصوصا اذا كان داخل مبنى ؟؟؟
ام هل يترك جزء من حديد السقف الى حين صبه واغلاق الفتحة لاحقا ...

*










*خصوصا مع نرك طرف رباط *


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (11 يونيو 2013)

رزق حجاوي قال:


> السلام عليكم
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*صورة توضيحية لمشاركة المهندس رزق ..
حيث الكابولى للشدة لعمل سكة او طريق لحركة النجار والحداد لاستكمال اعمال الحدادة والنجارة الخارجية ....*






وهذه صورة للشدة باعمال بسيطة ..


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (11 يونيو 2013)

*هو الراجل دا عايز ايه ؟؟؟*


----------



## طلعت محمد علي (11 يونيو 2013)

السلام عليكم
الله ينور يا باشمهندس على الصورة الحلوة دى . وعلى مجهودك الطيب المبارك
جعله الله فى ميزان حسناتك ​
اما بخصوص الصورة والتى يظهر بها لغة الاشارات المتبعه بين الفورمجى واللمشغل للبامب .
واضح انهم بيصبوا درجات سلم 
الفورمجى اللى فى الاول ( رقم 1 ) حركة الصوابع دى معناها شويه صغيرين او كمية صغيرة اوى وخليك معاى بالراحة .
اما الفورمجى رقم 2 اللى حاطط ايدة على فمة فواضح انه زهق من المشغل ومن كتر المناداة له وبقوله خليك معاى ( يوووووووووه )


----------



## هندسة وطن (11 يونيو 2013)

المهندس الصامت قال:


> *هو الراجل دا عايز ايه ؟؟؟*


عايز يصب قلبة سلم 
وبطلب من الاوبريتر بتاع البمب
يقرب عشان الانبوب يصل موقع الصب
والله اعلم


----------



## هندسة وطن (11 يونيو 2013)

المهندس الصامت قال:


> *** خطوات انشاء الخوازيق المتقاطعة Secant Pile Construction*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


روعة فى التفصيل والسرد
لا تدرى قيمة المعلومات التى نتلقاها هنا
اثابكم الله بكل ما تتمنوه من الرحمن الرحيم الكريم
بما تقدمه لنا من علم ولك التحية والتقدير


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (11 يونيو 2013)

طلعت محمد علي قال:


> السلام عليكم
> الله ينور يا باشمهندس على الصورة الحلوة دى . وعلى مجهودك الطيب المبارك
> جعله الله فى ميزان حسناتك ​
> اما بخصوص الصورة والتى يظهر بها لغة الاشارات المتبعه بين الفورمجى واللمشغل للبامب .
> ...



*جزاك الله خيرا ..
والصورة كما وضحت من لغة الاشارة ..
1- الفورمجى بيقول شوية بشوية (برّاحة) - بس راجل كبير وهادى-
2- حاجة من ثلاثة 
* تعب من كثرة الكلام مع مشغل البمب pump operator - كما اسلفت- 
* فى احيان الخرسانة فى الخلطة بتكون ناشفة شوية - وهى مضبوطة - لكنها ناشفة بالنسبة له .. فيشاور على فمه وكانه يرفع كباية مياه علشان اللى شغال على البمب يزود شوية مياه علشان يقدر يحرك الخرسانة م مكن لمكان ويفرمجها ....- - خصوصا لو المهندس مش موجود- 
* احيانا مع ضخ الخرسانة ومع دفع الهواء للخرسانة تقذف بعيدا - الى حد ما- وياتى بعض من الخرسانة على ملابس العامل - فيشارو على فمه - بطريقة فيما معناه ضخ هواء بطريقة تجعل خروج الخرسانة من خرطوم البمب ببطئ -

وعذرا على العامية المصرية ...
*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (11 يونيو 2013)

هندسة وطن قال:


> روعة فى التفصيل والسرد
> لا تدرى قيمة المعلومات التى نتلقاها هنا
> اثابكم الله بكل ما تتمنوه من الرحمن الرحيم الكريم
> بما تقدمه لنا من علم ولك التحية والتقدير



*الله يكرمك بشمهندس ... وبداية ونهاية فالنفع غاية وجه الله- أسال الله ان يجزينا بها خيرا يوم العرض على رب العالمين ..
وغالب المشاركات تتنظر اضافة من واقع الخبرة العملية ....
وانت ايضا غدا تفيدنا ببعض خبراتك العملية خصوصا مع مشاريع مهمة كما فى الكبارى وغيرها فى المملكة السعودية - وفقك الله لكل خير ....*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (11 يونيو 2013)

*من مصطلحات الحدادة فى السوق :- ( الكلبسات) ..**

فى اعمال الحدادة steel Fixing الخاصة بالحوائط وخصوصا مع حوائط طويلة كما فى حوائط البدروم (القبو) Basement Walls
يتم عمل ما يسمى بكلبسات فى حدادة الحوائط - بتحزّم القوايم الراسية Vertical Bars بتربطهم ببعض وتحافظ على سمك الحائط 
وقد تربط الكلبسات البرندات Horizontal Bars - باعتبار البرندات مربوطة بالقوايم الراسية >>
وغالبا تكون الرجل للكلبسة طويلة شوية وتتسع المسافات بين الكلبسات ..

*



*

واحيانا تكون الرجل قصيرة وتقل المسافات بين الكلبسات .-وهذا غالبا فى بعض المشاريع الكبيرة - خصوصا وان هذه الكلبست تاتى جاهزة على التركيب - 

*


----------



## طلعت محمد علي (12 يونيو 2013)

المهندس الصامت قال:


> *
> واحيانا تكون الرجل قصيرة وتقل المسافات بين الكلبسات .-وهذا غالبا فى بعض المشاريع الكبيرة - خصوصا وان هذه الكلبست تاتى جاهزة على التركيب
> *



السلام عليكم
بخصوص ما ورد علية. وجب التنبية انه حسب الصورة المرفقة فان الكلبسات فى هذة الحالة تعمل كجزء من الكانه ولها فائدة انشائية عكس الصورة الاول تماما والتى فيها الكلبسات تعمل على الحفاظ على سمك حديد الحائط ( او سمك الحائط بدون العطاء الخرسانى )

ولاحظ فى الصورة المرفقة انها لعمود ولكن بطول يجعله شكل الحائط تماما 
وقام الحداد للتسهيل فقط بتقسيم العمود الى ثلاثة اجزاء عمودين صغيرين على الجانبين وجزء فى المنمتصف قام بتشكيل الحديد كما بالصورة باستبدال الكانه ببرندات مضاف اليها الكلبسات كما فى الصورة .
الكلبسات تعمل كفرع كانه تمام وتنطب عليها نفس الشروط من انها تركب فى سيخ ويترك سيخ .

حقيقة لا اعلم مرجعا تحدث فى هذا التقسيم . وما مدى صحته من عدمة 
ولكنه منتشر بشكل كبير خاصة فى الاعمال التى لا تخضع لاشراف استشارى محترف .







هذا اجتهاد منى فى التحليل .
قد يقبل الصواب والخطأ
تقبل تحياتى .


----------



## محمد سنبله (12 يونيو 2013)

طلعت محمد علي قال:


> السلام عليكم
> بخصوص ما ورد علية. وجب التنبية انه حسب الصورة المرفقة فان الكلبسات فى هذة الحالة تعمل كجزء من الكانه ولها فائدة انشائية عكس الصورة الاول تماما والتى فيها الكلبسات تعمل على الحفاظ على سمك حديد الحائط ( او سمك الحائط بدون العطاء الخرسانى )
> 
> ولاحظ فى الصورة المرفقة انها لعمود ولكن بطول يجعله شكل الحائط تماما
> ...


علي الشكل الموضح هنا يقصد تسليح حائط خرساني معرض لحمل جانبي وهنا قام بتكثيف الحديد في الاركان طبقا لشكل الاجهاد حيث يكون اقصي قيمه في اخر الحائط وبدلا من تعميم الحديد علي القيمه الكييره قام بوضع مكان الاجهاد الاعلي قيمه اكبر اما باقي الحائط الاجهاد عليه بيقل حسب محور التعادل ان كان يقصد هذا فانه لا مشكله انشائيه وبالتالي هنا الكانات ليست لها قيمه لان اللي شغال معايا الحديد الراسي والافقي ومعظم المصممون يلجاون الي توحيد الحديد في الحائط تلاشي اخطاء التنفيذ والسهوله وتقريبا هذا ما يقصده حسب الشكل


----------



## طلعت محمد علي (12 يونيو 2013)

محمد سنبله قال:


> علي الشكل الموضح هنا يقصد تسليح حائط خرساني معرض لحمل جانبي وهنا قام بتكثيف الحديد في الاركان طبقا لشكل الاجهاد حيث يكون اقصي قيمه في اخر الحائط وبدلا من تعميم الحديد علي القيمه الكييره قام بوضع مكان الاجهاد الاعلي قيمه اكبر اما باقي الحائط الاجهاد عليه بيقل حسب محور التعادل ان كان يقصد هذا فانه لا مشكله انشائيه وبالتالي هنا الكانات ليست لها قيمه لان اللي شغال معايا الحديد الراسي والافقي ومعظم المصممون يلجاون الي توحيد الحديد في الحائط تلاشي اخطاء التنفيذ والسهوله وتقريبا هذا ما يقصده حسب الشكل



السلام عليكم
هنا الكانات ليست لها قيمه لان اللي شغال معايا الحديد الراسي والافقي
من قال هذا ؟؟
اولا الرسم السابق قد يكون لعمود . او لحائط قص بالمبنى shear wall وفى كلتا الحالتين فأن الكانات لها وظيفة ودور انشائى لا يمكن الاستغناء عنها . 
وهى مقاومة قوى القص بل تشترط معظم الاكواد منها الامريكى والمصرى فى اخر تعديلات بعد حوث الزلزال بتكثيف الكانات فى الجزء السفلى والعلوى من العمود . حيث تكون اعلى قيم لاجهاد القص 
والصور عالية بها الكانات واضحة وضوح الشمس فى اول وأخر العمود .
وفى الجزء الاوسط تم توزيع الكلبسات بنفس توزيع افرع الكانات ( صفوف فى اتجاه رأسى . سيخ به كلبس والسيخ المجاور له لا يوجد به كلبس او واحد وواحد .
وهو نفس الشكل تقريبا المستخدم عند تصميم كانه متعددة الافرع .


اما فى حالة الحوائط المستمرة فأنا لا اعلم حقيقة ما ورد بمشاركتك من أن معظم المصممون يلجاون الي توحيد الحديد في الحائط تلاشي اخطاء التنفيذ والسهوله

حيث لم ارى ذلك فى اى تصميم للحوائط وأن كان لديك اى مرجع اطلعنا عليه .
سلام


----------



## محمد سنبله (12 يونيو 2013)

ده نص الكود المصري 




دي تفصيله الكود المصري في الحوائط .ولو تلاحظ هنا الكود وضوع كذا شكل للكلبس .وهنا الكانه فائدتا هتقاوم القص في الاتجاه الاخر ولو حسبا القيم في هذا الاتجاه سوف نجد ان الاجهادات صغيره لذلك الكود اكتفي بعمل الكانه الحبايه او الكلبس 




اما جزئيه تركيز الحديد في الاركان فهذه حسب المصمم ولو تلاحظ حضرتك في برنامج CSI col في حاله اننا نركز الحديد في الاطراف ونلجا اليها في حاله  اذا زادت اجهادات الضغط والتى تحدث نتيجة الاحمال الرأسيه بالاضافه لو زادت الاجهادات عند الاطراف فى حائط القص عن 20% من اجهاد خرسانة حائط القص ,والكود الامريكي وضع شروط لهذه الابعاد علي ما اتذكر اقصي طول للعمود هو ربع قيمه طول الحائط وانا شخصيا لما كنت بصمم كنت بعملها من شكل توزيع الاجهاد لان مثلا الاقي الاجهادات عاليه وعايز قيمه حديد كبيره فتوفيرا اركز الحديد في الاماكن اللي فيها اقصي اجهاد .وللاطلاع اكثر علي هذا الامر سوف تجده في الكود الامريكي 
وهذا شكل توضيحي لما اقصده 
هتلاحظ حضرتك ان الاجهاد مركز في الاطراف فلو الاجهاد ده قيمته عاليه جدا فالتوفير اني اكثف الحديد في الاماكن المطلوبه فقط مثل موضوع الكمرات اني لو عايز اقطع الحديد بالظبط للتوفير برسم دياجرام للعزم ومنه ابدا اوزع الحديد وهي نفس الفكره وايضا المصممين لا يلجاوا لذلك لتلاشي اخطاء التنفيذ





هذه اجتهادات مني تقبل الخطا والصواب ...


----------



## طلعت محمد علي (12 يونيو 2013)

محمد سنبله قال:


> ده نص الكود المصري
> 
> 
> 
> ...



السلام عليكم
الاخ الكريم / محمد سنبله
فى البداية احيى فيك اجتهادك ودخولك فى نقاشات فنية دسمة من العيار الثقيل والتى بخبرتى هذة اجد نفسى ادخل فيها على استيحاء لوجود عباقرة وجبال شامخة داخل هذا المنتدى الرائع هم احق بالغوص فيها .
فمنهم استاذنا الكبير م / محمود الصقار وعلمه الغزير فى هذا المجال ( الزلزال حساباته واثرة وتسليح العناصر الانشائية لمقاومته ) وإن تابعت له اكثر من رد يستنكر فيه ما جاء بالكود ويقول يسئل فيه من وضعه .
ولكن على كل لاحظ فى البداية الرسم موض


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (12 يونيو 2013)

محمد سنبله قال:


> ده نص الكود المصري
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*جزاك الله خيرا على المتابعة بشمهندس محمد ...
ليس لدى خبرة فى التصميم بالدرجة الكافية ..ولكن ..
* نص الكود حتى مع زيادة مساحة الاسياخ الراسية بالنسبة للقطاع..تستخدم لربط الاسياخ الراسية والافقية ... ولم يُذكر بخصوص مقاومة القص ...
* ونقطة تكثيف الحديد عند زيادة الاجهادت .. للاقتصادية فى التسليح .. لم اراها فيما رايته نفذ من حوائط القص ..رغم نص الكود على ذلك ... الا اللهم اسياخ راسية يتم رصها على صفين فى جانب الحائط ...

*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (12 يونيو 2013)

*اذا كنت فى هذا الموقع ..فما اقصى ارتفاع يمكنك ان توافق على الصب منه ...

*


----------



## طلعت محمد علي (12 يونيو 2013)

السلام عليكم
بخصوص استكمال المناقشة حول تسليح حائط القص 
فاليكم الصور مباشرة من الكود المصرى للتفاصيل
والتى توضح الحديد الافقى على شكل كانه مقفولة ( وليس برندات ) وكذلك توزيع الكلبسات الذى يقوم مقام افرع الكانة 
 [FONT=&quot][[/FONT]url=http://www.gulfup.com/?wWrY6V]



[/url[/URL][FONT=&quot]][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot][[/FONT]url=http://www.gulfup.com/?eyIjnx]



[/url[/URL][FONT=&quot]][/FONT]


----------



## طلعت محمد علي (12 يونيو 2013)

[url=http://www.gulfup.com/?t9EO0x]


[/URL]


----------



## رزق حجاوي (12 يونيو 2013)

المهندس الصامت قال:


> *اذا كنت فى هذا الموقع ..فما اقصى ارتفاع يمكنك ان توافق على الصب منه ...
> 
> *


السلام عليكم
يعتمد ارتفاع الصب المسموح على الخلطة التصميمية للخرسانية وخصوصا slump وحسب الكودات العالمية فان الارتفاع المسموح مختلف
ACI 301 makes no mention of a 3- to 5-foot limit.
IBC 2000
As a practical matter, concrete of moderate slump (4 to 6 inches) can be dropped 6 to 8 feet without significant issue.AS Per IS 456 Clause13 TRANSPORTING, PLACING, 
13.2 Placing 
The concrete shall be deposited as nearly as practicable 
in its final position to avoid rehandling. The concrete 
shall be placed and compacted before initial setting of 
concrete commences and should not be subsequently 
disturbed. Methods of placing should be such as 
to preclude segregaion. Care should be taken to 
avoid displacement of reinforcement or movement 
of formwork. As a general guidance, the maximum 
permissible free fall of concrete may be taken 
as 1.5 m.


وللتفصيل اكثر في هذا الموضوع حسب الكود الامريكي
Technical Questions - ACI Concrete Knowledge Center
http://www.ccagc.org/pdfs/ASCC_Position_Statement_17.pdf


----------



## محمد سنبله (12 يونيو 2013)

ايه اللي في الصوره ده


----------



## طلعت محمد علي (12 يونيو 2013)




----------



## طلعت محمد علي (12 يونيو 2013)

اما بخصوص ما ورد فى الكود الامريكى فليتفضل احد الاخوة المدققين فيه . والمستخدمين له فى التصميم باطلاعنا على ما جاء فيه بخصوص تفاصيل حوائط القص
واتمنى أن يستمر النقاش ويتسع حتى يقتل هذا الموضوع بحثا قبل الانتقال الى مواضيع اخرى 
سلام


----------



## محمد سنبله (12 يونيو 2013)

طلعت محمد علي قال:


>


تمام مهندسنا الفاضل 
موضوع البرندات تتعمل كانات وهي نفس فكره الكانات اللي في الكمرات مع اني القص مش محتاج فيه غير الجزء الراسي فقط يعني ممكن اعمل حديد راسي فقط لكن ده نظريا صعب تتنفذ .وفيه مواقع بتعمل كانه ومواقع اخري كما في هذه التفصيله بينهي السيخ برجل


----------



## رزق حجاوي (12 يونيو 2013)

محمد سنبله قال:


> ايه اللي في الصوره ده


السلام عليكم
تمثل الصورة السابقة فاصل التمدد expansion joint عند الاعمدة حيث يلاحظ انه قد تم صب العمود الاول ومن ثم وضع بلوسترين (فاصل بعرض 25مم ) ومن ثم عمل الشدة من ثلاث جهات فقط .


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (12 يونيو 2013)

رزق حجاوي قال:


> السلام عليكم
> يعتمد ارتفاع الصب المسموح على الخلطة التصميمية للخرسانية وخصوصا slump وحسب الكودات العالمية فان الارتفاع المسموح مختلف
> ACI 301 makes no mention of a 3- to 5-foot limit.
> IBC 2000
> ...



*جزاك الله خيرا مهندس رزق ... **Sometimes specifiers and inspectors dictate the maximum free-fall distance of concrete because they believe limiting free fall is necessary to minimize concrete segregation. Usually they limit the free-fall distance to 3 to 5 ft **(0.9 to 1.5m** )),
*​*
بحثت فى الكود وما ذكر بخصوص صب الاعمدة من ارتفاع لا يزيد عن 2,5م*

*وعموما كلما قل الارتفاع كان افضل منعا للانفصال الحبيبىconcrete segregation *


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (12 يونيو 2013)

رزق حجاوي قال:


> *السلام عليكم
> تمثل الصورة السابقة فاصل التمدد expansion joint عند الاعمدة حيث يلاحظ انه قد تم صب العمود الاول ومن ثم وضع بلوسترين (فاصل بعرض 25مم ) ومن ثم عمل الشدة من ثلاث جهات فقط .*



*صحيح بشمهندس رزق ...
والصورة غالبا فاصل تمدد بين اعمدة المنشأ واعمدة الجار ..

*



*

ويتم وضع هذه الالواح قبل القيام باعمال النجارة خصوصا من الصعب وضعها بعد التقفيل ...*

*وهذه الصورة بعد تمام الصب ...*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (12 يونيو 2013)

محمد سنبله قال:


> *تمام مهندسنا الفاضل
> موضوع البرندات تتعمل كانات وهي نفس فكره الكانات اللي في الكمرات مع اني القص مش محتاج فيه غير الجزء الراسي فقط يعني ممكن اعمل حديد راسي فقط لكن ده نظريا صعب تتنفذ .وفيه مواقع بتعمل كانه ومواقع اخري كما في هذه التفصيله بينهي السيخ برجل *



*صحيح كما اشار المهندس طلعت والمهندس محمد ..
يتم عمل البرندات على شكل كانات ..وقد تنهى برجل .... ويفضل عمل القطعتين مرة واحدة ..كما بالصورة التالية خصوصا عند الاركان ..
لمزيد من التماسك Rigidity بين الحائطين ..

*



*

لكن السؤال هل رسم البرندات والحديد الراسى صحيح وينفذ كما بالرسم ...*


----------



## محمد سنبله (12 يونيو 2013)

*

لكن السؤال هل رسم البرندات والحديد الراسى صحيح وينفذ كما بالرسم ...*[/QUOTE]

الصوره دي مش صحيحه او علي حسب المصمم .لازم حديد الحائط من تحت يدخل جوه الحائط فوق بطول رباط وايضا الحلئط فوق يدخل طول رباط جوه .اما الصوره اعلاه يدل ان كل حائط يعمل بمفرده 
ده يوضيح لما اقصده


----------



## محمد سنبله (12 يونيو 2013)

[/QUOTE]
لازم يكون عامل حساب الزلازل (فاصل زلازالي) بدل ما المبنيين يخبطوا في بعض


----------



## محمد سنبله (13 يونيو 2013)

السؤال ده كنت اتسالته في مقابله من عام 
هتفيدك بايه نتائج كسر المكعب بعد 7 ايام .هل هذا النتيجه مهمه بالنسبه لك


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (13 يونيو 2013)

المهندس الصامت قال:


> 3-1- استخدام الدكاك لدك الرمل المستحدم فى الردم بين جوانب الهامة
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*صورة توضيحية لما سبق ذكره لنقل ناتج تكسير الخوازيق فيما بين الهامات توفيرا للتكاليف ...
واعتقد يجب الردم بكامل الارتفاع لما بين الهامات بالرمل ..حيث اذا حدث هبوط يصبح الهبوط غير متساوى ...

*




*
وتلاحظ كما اشار المهندس طلعت فى اشارة سابقة بخصوص العزل للطوب الطفلى (الاحمر) من الخارج وامكانية استخدامه .. وتفضيل عمل العزل عن عدمه ..
وتلاحظ عدم تقوية اعمال الطوب باكتاف خصوصا عند الاركان ومع طول اعمال الطوب ..*

*والصورة التالية هذه الصورة توضح استكمال اعمال الردم بين الهامات بالرمل ... وعمل شبكة الحديد فوق الهامات .. وعمل خنزيرة فى المنتصف لامكانية شد اكسات الاعمدة ...*


----------



## محمد سنبله (13 يونيو 2013)

هو ليه العزل عامل كده .من وجه نظري خطا .العزل كده الجوده الخاصه به اي كلام .لازم يتعمل بياض للهامه .وهل هو محتاج عزل سالب ولا موجب .بمعني ممكن يعمل عزل اسمنتي من جوه الهامه او يتعمل من بره وانا افضل في هذه الحاله اننا نعمل عزل من جوه الهامه ويكون اسمنتي


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (13 يونيو 2013)

*ملاحظاتك بشمهندس طلعت على هذه الشدة الخشبية ...*


----------



## طلعت محمد علي (13 يونيو 2013)

السلا م عليكم 
اولا تحياتى لك وتمنياتى لك بالصحة والعافية 
قبل الدخول فى تفاصيل الشدة الخشبية للصورة السابقة 
دعنا لا نمرر بعض الصور مرور الكرام 
فى الصور المرفقة التالية الكثير من الاخطاء التى وجب ذكرها والتركيز عليها . 

استطيع أن اعطى لهذة الصورة عنوان وانسب عنوان لها سمك .. لبن .. تمر هندى 
​ 
 

​ 
 



الصورة بها الكثير من الاخطاء الكارثية .
انتظر قليلا لنحلل ..
تابع ،،،


----------



## طلعت محمد علي (13 يونيو 2013)

اول هذة الاخطاء الكارثية 
1- عدم اتساق ترتيب تنفيذ بنود الاعمال بالشكل الهندسى المطلوب.
لاحظ ما يلى 
- تم البدء فى تنفيذ اعمال الحدادة المسلحة قبل الانتهاء من اعمال الردك بين الهامات وكذلك صب فرشة النظافة اعلى الردم وهذة كارثة بكل المقاييس حيث أن اعمال المبانى بها الكثير مكن الملاحظات وعامة فهى بشكل عام ضعيفة جدا مما يعرضها للانهيار اثناء الردم وخاصة فى الجزء العلوى منها والسؤال
ماذا لو انهار حائط المبانى ومن خلفة الردم اثناء تنفيذ الحدادة وبعد تنفيذها بالكامل ؟؟
اعتقد أن السؤال لا يحتاج الى اجابة . فالنتيجة سوف تكون كارثية بكل المقايسس ولاصلاح المشكلة حال حدوثها يتطلب 
- رفع كل الحديد من الهامة
- رفع الرمال التى انهارت الى اقرب مكان 
- ازالة مخلفات المبانى 
- النظافة الجيدة 
- بدء تنفيذ الاعمال من البداية ( المبانى ويليها الردم ويليها وصب فرشة النظافة وبعدها الحدادة )


فى اكثر المواقع فجورا وحنكة وعندما تكون المبانى تنفيذها كما يقول الكتاب لا توجد به اخطاء لا يتم التنفيذ1 هكذا بل ننتظر حتى الانتهاء من اعمال المبانى ويكون ترتيب تنفيذ الاعمال كالتالى 

1- الانتهاء من اعمال المبانى كليا او جزئيا بمعنى انتهاء مرحلة 
2- اعمال الردم بين الهامات 
3- صب فرشة النظافة اعلى الردم 
4- اعمال الحدادة المسلحة للهامات 
5- اعمال الحدادة المسلحة للسملات والشدادات
6- الحدداة المسلحة للارضية 
7- اعمال المساحة الخاصة بتوقيع الاعمدة سواء عن ةطريق التوتال وهى طريقة دقيقة او عن طريق الطرق التقليدية من عمل خنزيرة وخلافة 
8- تحطيط الاعمدة 
9- تركيب اشارات الاعمدة 
10- انتهاء المراجعة والاستلام 
11- الصب 
تابع ،،،


----------



## طلعت محمد علي (13 يونيو 2013)

استكمالا لما سبق من  عدم اتساق ترتيب تنفيذ بنود الاعمال بالشكل الهندسى المطلوب.

2- البدء فى اعمال الحدادة للسملات قبل انتهاء حدادة الهامات
من بديهيات الهندسة ان ترتكز حدادة السملات اعلى حديد القواعد او الهامات ومن ثم فالطبيعى ان تتم اعمال الحدادة للهامات اولا ويتم مراجعتها واستلامها وبعدها يتم تركيب حديد السملات 
اعتقد أنه من الواضح انه سيكون من الصعب ان لم يكن من المستحيل تنفيذ الحدادة بهذا الشكل بشكل صحيح ألا فى حالة رفع حديد السملات لاعلى ومن ثم ادخال حديد الهامات سيخا بسيخ واعتقد انه سوف يكون ذلك صعبا وواضح من الصورة ان معظم حديد الهامات غير مكتمل .


----------



## طلعت محمد علي (13 يونيو 2013)

استكمالا للأخطاء 
3- ظهور مياة بهامات الخوازيق واعتقد أن هذة المياة هى مياة جوفية ولكن لا استطيع أن اجزم من خلال الصور فقط هذا بالحس الهندسى 
المياة واضحة وضوح الشمس خاصة فى اسفل الجزء الايسر من الصورة ( محددة رقم 1 )
وأن صح ما اعتقد فأن هذة كارثة بكل المقاييس
لاسباب عديدة جدا منها 
1- عدم استخدام اى وسائل لسحب المياة الجوفية والحفاظ على منسوبها فى منسوب معين اسفل الاساسات لحين انتهاء التنفيذ والصب
2- عدم استخدام اى وسائل هندسية تمنع انتشار المياة داخل الهامه وواضح أن طبقة الخرسانة العادية التى تم صبها فى حالة تنفيذها انها والعدم سواء . وقد تكون غير منفذة من الاساس 
طبقة الخرسانه العادية اسفل الهامات يتم تنفيذها كلبشة خرسانة عادية بكامل المسطح قبل البدء فى اعمال المبانى لهذا السبب ولاسباب اخرى ومنها اضافة المواد التى تمنع النفاذية للخرسانه وتعمل على سد المسام بها وفى كل الاحوال فهى تعمل كطبقة نظافة تحت الخرسانه المسلحة 
3- مشاكل التأسيس على حدود منسوب المياه الجوفية والمشاكل التى تنتهى من حدوث خفض ورفع لمنسوب المياه الجوفية خلال السنة وحدوث up left للقواعد وعدم انتظام رد فعل التربة وثباته ومشاكل لا تنتهى ولا حصر لها 
اعتقد أن من اسوء ما يكون أن تتعرض أن تكون الاساسات جزء منها تحت منسوب المياه والجزء الاخر اعلاه إن لم يؤخذ ذلك المتغير اثناء التصميم بالاضافة الى أن الخرسانه لها خاصية النفاذية ومن ثم لو تم التنفيذ كما بالصورة فالنتجة الطبيعة هو حدوث صدأ للحديد 
واعتقد أن العمر الافتراضى للمبنى لن يكون بالكبير 

تابع ،،،


----------



## طلعت محمد علي (13 يونيو 2013)

4- وضوح مشاكل فى الحدادة المسلحة واخطاء اعتقد انها ليست بسيطة ومنها 
1 - فى حالة السملات المرتكزة على سملات اخرى ( كما برقم 2 ) عدم تنفيذ زوايا لحديد السملات والاكتفاء بتنفذ الحديد حتى نهاية السمل فقط وهذا غير صحيح على الاطلاق 
الاصل أنه يتم تنفذ تلك الزوايا بكامل ارتفاع السمل وفى بعض الاوقات نتغاضى عن هذا الشرط ونكتفى بطول يصل الى اكثر من ثلثى الارتفاى
2- حديد السملات المنتهى عند هامة ملاحظ ان الحديد يقف بعد العمود بسمافة بسيطة وهذا غير صحيح الاصل ان يمتد حديد السملات بعد الاعمدة لمسافة 65 مرة قطر السيخ ( وزى ما بتطلع يكون شكل نهاية التسليح قد يكون هذا الطول يصل الى نهاية الهامة فقط وقد نحتاج عمل رجل او زاويا للسيخ على حسب الطول المطلو ب)
3- حدادة الخازوق الجزء الظاهر منها يكون طوله طول رباط كذلك ويتم ثنى الحديد على شكل زهرة اللوتس وهذا غير واضح فى الصور وواضح أن هناك اسياخ ارتفاعها اعلى من ارتفاع الهامة 
تابع ،،،


----------



## طلعت محمد علي (13 يونيو 2013)

5- المحوظه هذة تخص اعمال الردم ..
وواضح من الصورة انه تم تحويل المسافات بين الهامات الى مقلب عمومى
تم تجميع فية كل ما لا يصلح من نواتج التكسير ومخلفات اخرى 
الاصل ان تتم اعمال الردم بتربة صالحة للردم وأن تكون على طبقات ويتم الغمر بالمياة والدك .

ويبقى السؤال : هل نستطيع استخدام نواتج التكسير هذة فى اعمال الردم ؟؟
الاجابة نعم 
ولكن بشروط 
المهندس الذكى هو من يقوم باستغلال كل شيى ء فى الموقع دون أن يخل ذلك بجودة الاعمال 
يتم استخدام نواتج التكسير هذة فى اعمال الردم ولكن بعد تكسيرها وطلب ذلبك من النحاتين وتحويلها الى احجام فى حجم الدقشوم ومن ثم يتم استخدامها ويتم دمجها مع الرمال اثناء الرم .
لا يتم الردم بها منفردة ولكن يتم الردم بالرمال مع دمج نواتج التكسير اثناء الردم بنسب بحيث تكون التربة المردومة متجانسبة ويتم كما ذكرنا الغمر بالمياة والدك 

هناك اكثر من طريقة للتعامل مع مرحلة الخوازيق بشكل انسب وافضل وقد لا يكون ذلك الموضوع مخصص لها .

هذة ملاحظات بشكل عام لفتت الانظار اليها بقوة واعتقد أنها اخطاء لا يستهان بها 

تحياتى لك ولك من يتابع ،،،،


----------



## هندسة وطن (13 يونيو 2013)

صورة لاعمال نجارة ....


صورة اخرى

ماهوالشئ رقم 1 و 2

يتبع


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (14 يونيو 2013)

طلعت محمد علي قال:


> استكمالا للأخطاء
> 3- ظهور مياة بهامات الخوازيق واعتقد أن هذة المياة هى مياة جوفية ولكن لا استطيع أن اجزم من خلال الصور فقط هذا بالحس الهندسى
> المياة واضحة وضوح الشمس خاصة فى اسفل الجزء الايسر من الصورة ( محددة رقم 1 )
> وأن صح ما اعتقد فأن هذة كارثة بكل المقاييس
> ...



جزاك الله خيرا على سعة صدرك للتوضيح بشمهندس طلعت ..

*تم فعلا صب طبقة خرسانة عادية .... وتتم بعد الحفر بين الخوازيق ...






والمياه الجوفيه اعتقد ربما من احد جوانب الموقع ....
ولكن حتى و وجدت مياه جوفيه .... فارى بشمهندس ان يتم تاخير نزحها الى حين بداية الصب الخرسانة Cnceret Placing ...خصوصا اذا كان الحديد السفلى سواء للسمل ٍ semellsاو الشداد Strap Beamاو الهامة Pile Cap معرض للمياه .. 
اولا ترك الحديد معرض للهواء بعد تعرضه للهواء يعطى فرصة للصدأ ....
ثانيا :غالبا اذا نزحت المياه عند بداية العمل تعود مرة اخرى للظهور *>>>


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (14 يونيو 2013)

طلعت محمد علي قال:


> ا
> فى اكثر المواقع فجورا وحنكة وعندما تكون المبانى تنفيذها كما يقول الكتاب لا توجد به اخطاء لا يتم التنفيذ1 هكذا بل ننتظر حتى الانتهاء من اعمال المبانى ويكون ترتيب تنفيذ الاعمال كالتالى
> 1- الانتهاء من اعمال المبانى كليا او جزئيا بمعنى انتهاء مرحلة
> 2- اعمال الردم بين الهامات
> ...



*اتفق معك بعدم جود اعمال الطول الطفلى 
وهذه صورة توضح استمرار اعمال الطوب مع اعمال الحدادة والردم بي القواعد ..

*



*

حتى بخصوص ما ذكرته سابقا من طبقة لياسة على ظهر وش الطوب لم يتم عمله ...
وبالنسبة لمراحل العمل :-*
*غالبا تتداخل هذه المراحل خصوصا فى المشاريع الاستثمارية ....*
*يعنى عدّى حاجات ..وربنا يسترها ...*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (14 يونيو 2013)

طلعت محمد علي قال:


> 4- وضوح مشاكل فى الحدادة المسلحة واخطاء اعتقد انها ليست بسيطة ومنها
> 1 - فى حالة السملات المرتكزة على سملات اخرى ( كما برقم 2 ) عدم تنفيذ زوايا لحديد السملات والاكتفاء بتنفذ الحديد حتى نهاية السمل فقط وهذا غير صحيح على الاطلاق
> الاصل أنه يتم تنفذ تلك الزوايا بكامل ارتفاع السمل وفى بعض الاوقات نتغاضى عن هذا الشرط ونكتفى بطول يصل الى اكثر من ثلثى الارتفاى
> 2- حديد السملات المنتهى عند هامة ملاحظ ان الحديد يقف بعد العمود بسمافة بسيطة وهذا غير صحيح الاصل ان يمتد حديد السملات بعد الاعمدة لمسافة 65 مرة قطر السيخ ( وزى ما بتطلع يكون شكل نهاية التسليح قد يكون هذا الطول يصل الى نهاية الهامة فقط وقد نحتاج عمل رجل او زاويا للسيخ على حسب الطول المطلو ب)
> ...


*
1- غالبا رجل السيخ مش موجودة بشمهندس ..اللهم لو عمل الحداد رجل للتسليح السفلى يبقى نعمة ..
2- صحيح بشمهندس طعت بخصوص امتداد تسليح السمل ليمر الى نهاية الهامة ..واعتقد بيقول السمل ركب على السمل وخلاص ..
3- زهرة اللوتس بالنسبة لاشاير الخوازيق ..لا تبحث عنها هنا ... الاشاير بس تبقى موجودة واحيانا يتم ثنيها على وش حداد الهامة السفلية علشا الحداد يعرف يشتغل ...*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (14 يونيو 2013)

طلعت محمد علي قال:


> 5- المحوظه هذة تخص اعمال الردم ..
> وواضح من الصورة انه تم تحويل المسافات بين الهامات الى مقلب عمومى
> تم تجميع فية كل ما لا يصلح من نواتج التكسير ومخلفات اخرى
> الاصل ان تتم اعمال الردم بتربة صالحة للردم وأن تكون على طبقات ويتم الغمر بالمياة والدك .
> ...



هذا نوهت عنه سابقا بشمهندس طلعت .. و ربما لم تلاحظ القول بان بعض الابراج تستخدم ناتج التكسير للردم بين الهامات .
ولو تلاحظ ان ناتج التكسير منقول بصعوبة لكبر حجم قطع الخرسانة غالبا حفار (بوكلين - كراكة ) تكون نقلت هذه القطع ..
واما نقطة التكسير لقطع اصغر ودمجها مع الرمل تبدو فكرة صعبة التنفيذ ..والا فتحتاج لتكاليف ووقت ... اتفق معا بخصوص التكسير لقطع صغيرة وجعلها طبقة اسفل طبقة الرمل .. ولكن حتى هذ لا ينفذ ...
والاولى ازالة هذا التكسير نهائيا ...


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (14 يونيو 2013)

محمد سنبله قال:


> هو ليه العزل عامل كده .من وجه نظري خطا .العزل كده الجوده الخاصه به اي كلام .لازم يتعمل بياض للهامه .وهل هو محتاج عزل سالب ولا موجب .بمعني ممكن يعمل عزل اسمنتي من جوه الهامه او يتعمل من بره وانا افضل في هذه الحاله اننا نعمل عزل من جوه الهامه ويكون اسمنتي



*هو بالنسبة للعزل اكيد ليس بالجودة المطلوبة ...
من داخل الهامة يفضل عمل بياض (طبقة لياسة ) من الداخل خصوصا وانها تقى حائط الطوب ...
وفكرة العزل عموما .. قليلة خصوصا مع عدم ارتفاع مسوب المياه ... الا اللهم على حدود المبنى الخارجية ... من الداخل من المفروض بعد طبقة الخرسانة العادية الا توجد مياه ...والشغل يبقى على نضيف ... وانا عموما ل ارى اعمال عزل للهامات .الا اللهم ما تراه فى الصرة عزل من الخارج سواء بارد او ساخن ...
*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (14 يونيو 2013)

هندسة وطن قال:


> صورة لاعمال نجارة ....
> 
> مشاهدة المرفق 91246
> صورة اخرى
> ...


















*جزاك الله خيرا بشمهندس ..على الاضافة ..

واعتقد الاعمال احد اعمدة الكبارى الخرسانية .. وفوق العمود (الركيزة)>> الكابة اوالهامة للعمود Column Cap التى يرتكز عليها بلاطة الكوبرى 
واعتقد ربما الكوبرى (الجسر) على مجرى سيل - من الصورة الثانية- 

1- ممكن اقول سكة للحداد لاستكمال اعمال الحدادة ..
2- قاعدة العمود Column base وقد تكون هامة لخوازيق .Pile Cap اذا كان هناك اعمال خوازيق ..
*


----------



## طلعت محمد علي (14 يونيو 2013)

المهندس الصامت قال:


> هذا نوهت عنه سابقا بشمهندس طلعت .. و ربما لم تلاحظ القول بان بعض الابراج تستخدم ناتج التكسير للردم بين الهامات .
> ولو تلاحظ ان ناتج التكسير منقول بصعوبة لكبر حجم قطع الخرسانة غالبا حفار (بوكلين - كراكة ) تكون نقلت هذه القطع ..
> واما نقطة التكسير لقطع اصغر ودمجها مع الرمل تبدو فكرة صعبة التنفيذ ..والا فتحتاج لتكاليف ووقت ... اتفق معا بخصوص التكسير لقطع صغيرة وجعلها طبقة اسفل طبقة الرمل .. ولكن حتى هذ لا ينفذ ...
> والاولى ازالة هذا التكسير نهائيا ...



السلام عليكم
فى هذة الحالة يتم استخدام ما يصلح من نواتج التكسير ( حتى حجم معين ) ويتم نقل النواتج الاكثر حجما الى خارج الموقع ( عموما عملية النقل والتجميع الى خارج موقع الهامات هذا هو الاصعب )
اما بخصوص ما ورد من تكسير نواتج التكسير الى احجام صغيرة يتم هذا فى حالة واحده فقط . حضرتك لو طلبت من اسطول النحاتين اللى شغال فى الموقع أن كل واحخد طريحته مثلا 3 او 4 خوازيق أنك مش عايز نواتج تكسير بحجم كبيير علشان تستلم منهم الشغل. ويتم هذا اولا باول ومحتاج متابعه على الاقل من مشرف الموقع . وأن لم تحصل على نتيجة 100 % فعلى الاقل لن تتنازل عن 80 % مما تريد .
انا رأيت ولاحظت ملاحظتك الاولى عن موضوع التكسير فى اول الموضوع فقط اردت اضافة بعض الملاحظات اليها .
وعموما ليس هذا هو الموضوع الاهم فى موضوع الردم بل هناك عوامل اخرى انظر الى الصور التى ارفقتها ستلاحص كما زكرت لك انها مقلب عمومى ستجد بقايا اشجار وتربة طينية يتم استخدامها فى الردم . واكيد مش هيكون فية رش ولا دك .

تحياتى لك .


----------



## طلعت محمد علي (14 يونيو 2013)

المهندس الصامت قال:


> *ملاحظاتك بشمهندس طلعت على هذه الشدة الخشبية ...*



السلام عليكم



بخصوص الشدة الخشبية السابقة 
فارى انها اروع ما يكون من شدات خشبية هذة الطرقة تسمى الطريقة الاسكندرانى . انا افضلها شخصيا فى اعمال النجارة ( وواضح أن اخوانا الاسكندرانية كانوا متميزين واساس لاعمال كثيرة )
من مميزات هذة الطرقة انها منظمة ومنمقة وتحس ان البواكى بتترسم قدام عينيك اثناء التنفيذ 
خطوات هذة الطريقة تعتمد على الاتى بالترتيب وستلاحظ ان المراحل ظاهرة بالصورة 
1- عمل شدة العروق ( ليست شرطا بكامل عدد العروق ولكن على الاقل ما يحفظ توازنها وثباتها وعددها المطلوب ) ويتم تقسيم العروق الى اتجاهات متعامدة موزعه على طول وعرض البواكى مع ملاحظة ان المسافات فيما بينها تتراوح ما بين 60 الى 80 سم على حسب سمك البلاطة وابعاد الباكية نفسها وطريقة الصب المتبعه . اذ كان الصب يتم يدوى باستخدام الخلاطات تلاحظ أن العروق سوف تزداد لتصل الى ما بين 75 الى 80 سم 
اما اذا كان الصب باستخدام البامب يتم تصغير المسافات الى 70 سم بحد اقصى ويلاحظ توزيع العروق على جانبى الكمرة مباشرة ليضمن افضل تحميل لها .
2- يتم اخذ منسوب لعرقات الكمر على حسب سقوط كل كمرة للبواكى المختلفة ويتم تنفيذ العرقات للكمرة 
3- يتم تنفيذ قاع الكمر مع شد الخطيان اللازمة فى الاتجاهات المختلفة ويتم مراجعة المسافات فيما بين قاع الكمر عند هذة المرحلة ويتم التأكد من صحة المقاسات وتقسيم الاخطاء ان وجدت .
4- يتم بروزة جوانب الكمر وهذا هو الاختلاف فى هذة الطرقة عن الطرق الاخرى حيث يتم تنفيذ جوانب الكمر بالارتفاع المطلوب ويتم تنفيذ الحملات والعرقات لتصل مباشرة الى جانب الكمر . لاحظ أن الاطوال محكومة تماما فى هذة الطريقة وشكل جوانب الكمر تكون سهلة التشكيل والتحكم فيها وتلاحظ هذا فى اللجانبالاسفل من الصورة حيث تجد انه بدا فى بروزة الكمر وعمل الحملات والعرقات بالطول المطلوب والمنسوب المطلوب لتحقيق سمك البلاطة .

5- يتم بعذ ذلك رص الواح اللتزانة للبواكى ( بين جوانب الكمر ) ويكون كل ما يخص الابعاد والمناسيب قد انتهى وولى وعملية رص وتثبيت الواح اللتزانه يتم بكل ارتياحية .
6- تتم اعمال التقويات والشنبرة وتركيب البسكون ومن ثم المراجعة النهائية والصب .

اما بخصوص الملاحظات للشدة :
فحقيقة اننى لم اجد بها ملاحظات تذكر . وبصة عامة فمستواها جيد جدا ومستوى النجار ممتاز . ويجد بعض الملاحظات الصغيرة التى يتم تلافيها 
1- فى عرقات الكمر نلاحظ فى كمرتين ( بوسط الرسم ومرقمه رقم 1 ) استخدام الواح بطريقة افقة او اللوح على بطنه بلغة السوق وهذة الالواح تم رصها على عروق اعتقد انه كان هناك خطا فى المنسوب وتم تداركة بهذة الطريقة وعيب هذة الطريقة ان اللوح على بطنه بيكون ضعيف جدا وعرضة للكسر والاصل أن يكون اللوح على سيفه كما فى باقى الصورة 
ولعلاج هذة الملحوظة يتم تكثيف عدد الالوح ليكون مناسبا ويتم عمل التقوات اللازمه .
2- انتشار بعض العروق بطول اقل من المطلوب . يتم هذا فى العادة على حسب اطوال العروق الموجودة ولكن لاحظ ان كل عرق قصير يحتاج الى وصل . فى العادة يتم الوصل باستخدام اللتزانه اذا كان الطول المطلوب بين 30 الى 70 سم ( او ما يعرف بالضفضعه ) اعمال اللتزانه هذة تكون اضعف من العروق بكل تأكيد .. الاهم الا تكون تلك العرقو متجاورة والا يزداد عددها ( رقم الملحوظه على الصورة 2 )

3-هناك ملحوظه بحدادة الاعمدة ( رقم 3 ) وهى أن المسافة بين الكانات كبيرة جدا على حسب اللى فى الصورة ظاهر كانتين المسافة بينهما اكبر من 20 سم على اقل تقدير واعتقد أن هذا غير مناسب . لاحظ ان المنطقة هذة على حسب الكود هى منطقة تكثيف للكانات
وإن لم يت التكثيف فعلى الاقل يكون العدد مناسب ولا يقل فى اعتقادى عن 6 او 7 كانات .

تبقى نقطة اخيرة لاحظ فى الدائرة رقم 4 طريقة التجميع للعرقات بجانب الكمرة فى وجود عرق كما اشرنا سابقا وهى طريقة صحيحة وسليمة .
تحياتى ،،،


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (14 يونيو 2013)

طلعت محمد علي قال:


> السلام عليكم
> فى هذة الحالة يتم استخدام ما يصلح من نواتج التكسير ( حتى حجم معين ) ويتم نقل النواتج الاكثر حجما الى خارج الموقع ( عموما عملية النقل والتجميع الى خارج موقع الهامات هذا هو الاصعب )
> اما بخصوص ما ورد من تكسير نواتج التكسير الى احجام صغيرة يتم هذا فى حالة واحده فقط . حضرتك لو طلبت من اسطول النحاتين اللى شغال فى الموقع أن كل واحخد طريحته مثلا 3 او 4 خوازيق أنك مش عايز نواتج تكسير بحجم كبيير علشان تستلم منهم الشغل. ويتم هذا اولا باول ومحتاج متابعه على الاقل من مشرف الموقع . وأن لم تحصل على نتيجة 100 % فعلى الاقل لن تتنازل عن 80 % مما تريد .
> انا رأيت ولاحظت ملاحظتك الاولى عن موضوع التكسير فى اول الموضوع فقط اردت اضافة بعض الملاحظات اليها .
> ...



*الله يكرمك بشهدس طلعت ..اظنك لو كنت معاهم فى البرج ده ..كانوا تركوا البرج ومشوا .. شجر واى حاجة تيجى فى الطريق بشمهندس ..عديها ...كان فى دكتور فى جامعة المنصورة كانت تدرس مادة الرى ..والمادة كا تدرس على ترمين السنة كاملة .. والكلية خلت المادة فى ترم واحد .. والدكتور اختلف معاهم ..فكان على فترات متباعدة يقول (ليط ليس كله كويس ) ... العمال هنا كده ابقى ليس الهامة من فوق وكله كويس .. ربنا يكرمه ...*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (14 يونيو 2013)

*ويستكمل بخصوص الهامات ..
حيث الربط بين الهامات من الداخل بسملات Ground Beam وهامات الجار بشدادت Strap Beam نتيجة عدم مركزية العمود فى منتصف الهامة ...*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (14 يونيو 2013)

طلعت محمد علي قال:


> السلام عليكم
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*جزاك الله خيرا مهندس طلعت ...
وفعلا هذه الشدة الخشبية لاحد الابراج فى مدينة الاسكندرية ...
1- الطريقة الاسنكدرانية ... لم يكن لدى علم بها ..وحتى لم الاحظها ..فنفع الله بك ..
2- بالنسبة للمسافات بين العروق .. صحيح وكما ذكرت تعتمد على حسب سمك البلاطة وابعاد الباكية نفسها وطريقة الصب المتبعه ...وايضا نوع البلاطة ..حيث يختلف الوزن ما بين بلاطة كمرية وبلاطة غير كمرية او بلاطات مفرغة ...- وان كت بدءت على استحياء لتصميم الشدة الخشبية لتحديد هذه المسافات بناء على حسابات هندسية .. وبدءت بالاعمدة والحوائط وما زلت فى بداية التصميم ..آملا ان يستكمل الامر ان شاء الله 

3- بالنسة للوح على بطنه اعتقد انه لم يستكمل بعد ..وفعلا كما اشرت يكون على سيفه لزيادة عزم القصور الذاتى له bh3/12 ...
4- بالنسبة لضفدعة العرق ارى بشمهندس الا تكون بهذه الطريقة ..تكون الوصلة بعرق حسب الجزء الباقى (ويكون قورة فى قورة) يتم مسمرة الصلة بخشب لتزانة .. كما ادرج فى مشاركة سابقة ..

*






*



ويفضل كما اشرت الا تكون متجاورة
5- بالنسبة لكانات الاعمدة فهذه كانات فقط لربط اشاير الاعمدة اثناء صب الاعمدة ..ومسألة تكثيف الكانات فهذا يستكمل عند استكمال حدادة الاعمدة
*


----------



## هندسة وطن (14 يونيو 2013)

احببت ان اشارك بالصورة
التالية وسوف افصل ليكم محتواها بعد
معرفتها


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (14 يونيو 2013)

*من مصطلحات الموقع ..استيكات حديد – خوابير حديد ...**

عند القيام بالتحضير لصبة الخرسانة العادية ..يتم عمل ما يسمى باستيكات sticks حديد ويتم عمل منسوبها على منسوب الخرسانة العادية .. ويتم توزيعها على مسطح الجزء المراد صبه ..ويراعى ان تكون ذات طول كافى فى التربة لعدم تحركها م حركة العمال ...

*




* 
وتكون هذه الاستيكات خصوصا عند مساحة واسعة ...

*




* 
وتجد قطع حديد تقارب حديد الاستيكات لتقوية جانب الخشب وتسمى خوابير حديد وليس استيكات ... 

*



*

وهذه صورة للخرسانة العادية لاحواض التجفيف لمحطة معالجة مياه الصرف الصحى Drying Beds

*




*
>>وايضا قد تجد بالخرسانة المسلحة للبشة خوابير حديد يتم وضعها عند صب الخرسانة المسلحة لتقوية الجدار بها عند عمل الشدة للحائط .. وفى الابراج السكنية تجدها ايضا عند صب للبشة على الاقل لاعمدة الجار ...

*






* 

هذا ووفق الله الجميع لكل خير ....
*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (14 يونيو 2013)

*من المعدات السمتخدمة فى الموقع ..
البوبكات القطة -Bobcat 
تستخدم لاعمال الردم التى تحتاج مناورة ومساحات ضيقة ..فاللودر (الشيول) لا يملك المناورة فى المساحات الضيقة ولا يستطيع ا يقترب كثيرا م حائط او عمود ..والا فبالتاكيد .. سيصدمها ..وقد يكسر عمود ... خصوصا ان الملعقة (الباكت Bucket) اوسع من مجال العجلات ...
الايجار :- تقريبا 500 ريال ...

*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (14 يونيو 2013)

صورة للابتسامة فقط :-

من حق كل مواطن ياخذ حقه فى الطريق ..


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (14 يونيو 2013)

*من الملاحظات المهم قبل صب الخرسانة .. يتم رش الشدة الخشبية خصوصا بالمياه لكيلا تشرب مياه الخلطة ...
وهى من توصيات الكود ايضا ...

*





*ولعدم الفهم الخاطئ
والعامل الذى يقوم بالرش عامل باكستانى ..بيحبوا الزى ده ... ويمنع فى المشاريع المهمة*


----------



## طلعت محمد علي (14 يونيو 2013)

المهندس الصامت قال:


> *..
> 4- بالنسبة لضفدعة العرق ارى بشمهندس الا تكون بهذه الطريقة ..تكون الوصلة بعرق حسب الجزء الباقى (ويكون قورة فى قورة) يتم مسمرة الصلة بخشب لتزانة .. كما ادرج فى مشاركة سابقة ..**
> ويفضل كما اشرت الا تكون متجاورة
> *



السلام عليكم
هذة هى الحالة المثلى لعمل الضفدعة . فى حالة وصل العروق يتم كما ذكرت القورة على القورة
ولكن فى السقف المدرج وفى حالة عمل وصلات 30 - 70 سم جرت العادة على استخدام الواح لتزانة فى الوصل . بدلا من استخدام دكمة او فضلة عرق .
اما بخصوص ما ورد من كانات الاعمدة فهى ليست كانه واحدة بل كانتين وظاهرة فى اكثر من عمود وواضح ان ده تقسيط الحداد فى العمود مع العلم فأنى اعلم تماما ان معظم المشاريع لا تكثف اعلى الاعمدة والحداد بيستسهل وزى ما انت قولت فى المثل البلدى بتاع الدكتور 
واليك الصورة مره اخرى بما اقصدة 



تحياتى لك .. وجزاك الله مثل ما تنميت لى ولغيرى .. وبارك الله فيك ولك وبك


----------



## طلعت محمد علي (14 يونيو 2013)

السلام عليكم
تعليقا على عمل السملات والشدادت بين هامات الخوازيق

سؤال الى اخى م / احمد 
ما هذة القطاعات الواضحه فى الجدول الذى ارفقة ؟؟
قطاعات السملات والشدادت المرفقة حسب الجدول تثير ليس السؤال فقط . بل هيستريا ايضا 




السملات س 0.60*1.40 م
والشدادت ش1 0.8*1.4 م
ش2 1.00*1.40 م

القطاعات دى مش صغيرة شوية ؟؟ دا اية التصميم الاقتصادى دى ؟؟ 
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

وعن الحديد حدث ولا حرج


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (14 يونيو 2013)

طلعت محمد علي قال:


> السلام عليكم
> تعليقا على عمل السملات والشدادت بين هامات الخوازيق
> 
> سؤال الى اخى م / احمد
> ...



*هذا ملف الاوتوكاد للوحة الاساسات ...*

http://www.fileswap.com/dl/bHlWf4OM9t/‫الأساسات_-.dwg.html


----------



## هندسة وطن (14 يونيو 2013)

المهندس الصامت قال:


> *جزاك الله خيرا بشمهندس ..على الاضافة ..
> 
> واعتقد الاعمال احد اعمدة الكبارى الخرسانية .. وفوق العمود (الركيزة)>> الكابة اوالهامة للعمود Column Cap التى يرتكز عليها بلاطة الكوبرى
> واعتقد ربما الكوبرى (الجسر) على مجرى سيل - من الصورة الثانية-
> ...


تمام هى اعمال كوبرى وهو عبارة عن منظر جانبى وخلفى
لABUTMENT لكوبرى والاجابة 1 صحيحة قاعدة الاباتمينت
و2 سكة للحدادين ..
وساقوم بتفصيل اجزاءAbut من منظر امامى قريبا


----------



## محمد سنبله (14 يونيو 2013)

صوره للابتسامه 




والسؤال ما هو كود ساكسونيا


----------



## مهندس/محمد معوض (15 يونيو 2013)

الغطاء الخرسانى هام لزياده التحمل مع الزمن


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (15 يونيو 2013)

المهندس الصامت قال:


> - Shorebrace Adujtable Screw Jacks روافع الضبط
> ** Post head Jack الرافع السفلى
> U head Jack ** الرافع العلوى
> جزء معدني بقطاع كما ذكرنا سابقا 15*15سم وطبعا في المنتصف ماسورة مقلوظة كما ذكرنا في الشدة المعدنية المفردة ويوجد ذراع معدني لدوران الماسورة للصول للمنسوب المطلوب ولكن يلاحظ عند الدوران وجود مسافة تداخل على الأقل 20 سم بين الرافع والشباك
> ...



*وعودا على بدء لما ذكرناه بخصوص الشبابيك المعدنية الثقيلة shorbrace
وهذه صورة عامة لما بدءنا به فى محاولة فهم انشاء الكبارى وخاصة الكبارى ذات القطاع الصندوقى BoxSection >>*






*فهذه صورة عامة للشدة الخشبية والمعدنية :-*







*ولنا عودة ان شاء الله مع بعض التقريب للشدة ...*


----------



## ahmedcivil (17 يونيو 2013)

المهندس الصامت قال:


> *اعتقد ما فيش مشكلة ما دام الحديد غير متصل فلا تعمل القاعدتين معا كقاعدة مشتركة ....حتى مع صب الخرسانة للقاعدتين فى آن واحد ..*



اختلف معك يا باشمهندس اعتقد ان الأفضل عمل فاصل تمدد بين القاعدتين 2 سم


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (18 يونيو 2013)

ahmedcivil قال:


> اختلف معك يا باشمهندس اعتقد ان الأفضل عمل فاصل تمدد بين القاعدتين 2 سم



*معاك يا بشمهندس احمد ... هتركب الفاصل ازاى وسوف يتحمل ارتفاع الخرسانةدو ان يميل على احدى القاعدتين ؟؟*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (18 يونيو 2013)

من مصطلحات الموقع :- المزراب الخشبى

من طرق صب الخرسانة كما ذكرنا سابقا الصب بالخلاطة (النحلة) 
وخصوصا عند صب الاساسات يتم عمل مزراب خشبى خصوصا ان الخلاطة تكون على العالى حيث المواد موجودة على جانبى الخلاطة ....فيتم تركيب مزراب خشبى ويتم تحميله على شدة بسيطة لتحمل وزن الخرسانة ...












ويفضل ان يكون المزراب معدنى بدلا من الخشبى ..حيث المزراب الخشبى يعطى فرصة لتسرب لبانى الخلطة حالة عدم احكام الاخشاب بجانب بعضها البعض ...
ومن باب الشيئ بالشيئ يذكر ...لازم تكون كمهندس واقف على الخلاطة – حتى على فترات- ...لان الواقف على الخالطة بيبقى يزود مياه بالبركة كده ...
وبعيدا عن اى حسابات الخلطة الكويسة بيبقى شكلها كويس ...لا ناشفة ولا سايبة ...
الصورة التالية شكلها كويس ... وتوضح ايضا المزراب المعدنى ..






الخلطة فى الصورة التالبة رملها قليل .







واذا كان الخطلة ترفع للعالى لا يكون هناك مزراب بل يتم رفعه كمال بالشكل التالى :-






ومن باب الشيء بالشيئ يذكر .... لعملية خلط مواد الخط كالرمل والزلط (البحص) والاسمنت خصوصا اذا كانت الاعمال طويلة ... قد يتم الخلط اليدوى .. وقم تم استخدام خلاطة صغيرة اصغر من الخلاطة النحلة ...






هذا ووفق الله الجميع لكل خير ....


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (18 يونيو 2013)

*الصورة الناقصة لمشاركة الاسقف القوسية K-Span Arch Slab

ماكينة تجهيز الشرائح Corrugated Sheets

*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (19 يونيو 2013)

*من الاحتياطات المهمة عند الصب بالمخة الخرسانية Conceret Pump
ان يتم عمل حسب اذرع تثبيت المضخة ..خصوصا اذا كان الموقع محكوم ..او الموقع امتداد لمشروع قديم ...

*




* 
وعمل الاحتياط لطول ذراع المضخة ...
* طول الذراع 17, 20 , 24 , 30 , 32 , 35 , 36 , 42 , 45 , 46 , 50 , 52 ,60 , 62 متر طولي. - بناء على مشاركة احد الاعضاء -


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (19 يونيو 2013)

*ما بين الاعمدة الخرسانية ومبانى الطوب** :-

1- الطريقة المنتشرة وهى عمل شدة خشبية او معدنية لقطاع العمود

*




* 
2- عمل مبانى الطوب وترك مسافة على قدر قطاع العمود..

*



*

وتلاحظ فى المبانى وجود شاسش فتحات تستخدم لتقوية شدة العمود ..
فى الصورة مبانى البلوكات الاسمنتية عرض 20سم – غالب الطوب المستخدم فى الخليج-

*








*
وفى الصورة الطوب الطفلى (الاحمر)- طوب محلى فى مصر

*





*وحسب ما ارى فالطريقة الاولى هى الاغلب فى الاستعمال حيث ضمان راسية الاعمدة ... والاعمدة بعد المبانى ربما لا تكون بدقة الاعمدة اولا .. الى الآن لم افذ الطريقة الثانية ..وربما تجدها غالبا فى بعض الاعمال الخاصة كمنزل لصاحب ييت مثلا ...

هذا ووفق الله الجميع لكل خير ...
*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (19 يونيو 2013)

تم التنويه مسبقا الى استخدام النهايز سواء للشدة الخشبية للاسقف ..لتحمل الحركة الجانبية اثناء الصب ..
وهذه صورة توضيحية لاستخدام النهايز Diagonal Bracing لشدة الاعمدة خصوصا مع اعمدة الدور الارضى التى قد تصل ل4م او 5م ...


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (19 يونيو 2013)

*الصورة التالية ...*



*

1- التمليح - التزهير- Efflorecence على المبانى الخارجية نتيجة الاهمال فى رش المياه خصوصا ان الوجه الخارجى يصعب رشه - نسبيا ..
** الملاحظة الاخرى ...
الاعتاب Lintles قد يتم استخدامها كما فى 3
وقد يتم اضافة ارتفاع للكمرة لتحل محل التعتيب ...رحتى عند التصميم عند افتراض قطاع افتراضى يتم عمل قطاع الكمرة بحيث تكون على بعد ارتفاع الباب لتحل محل التعتيب كم فى 2...

هذا ووفق الله الله الجميع لكل خير ...

*


----------



## طلعت محمد علي (19 يونيو 2013)

المهندس الصامت قال:


> *من الاحتياطات المهمة عند الصب بالمخة الخرسانية Conceret Pump
> ان يتم عمل حسب اذرع تثبيت المضخة ..خصوصا اذا كان الموقع محكوم ..او الموقع امتداد لمشروع قديم ...
> 
> *
> ...


السلام عليكم
جزيل الشكر لك م / احمد على الموضوع المتجدد دائما وعلى صورك القيمة
فى المشاركة السابقة حدث لبس ما بين طول اذرع تثبيت البامب كما فى الصورة 
وبين طول ذراع الصب او الليندا او باللفظ البلدى خرطوم البامب
الاطوال التى تم ذكرها سابقا 
(  طول الذراع 17, 20 , 24 , 30 , 32 , 35 , 36 , 42 , 45 , 46 , 50 , 52 ,60 , 62 متر طولي. - بناء على مشاركة احد الاعضاء - )
هى اطوال ذراع الصب او الليندا والتى غالبا ما يسمى بالبامب بطوله 
كأن نقول بامب 32 اى طول الذراع له او طول الليندا 32 م

تحياتى واحترامى ،،،،


----------



## طلعت محمد علي (19 يونيو 2013)

المهندس الصامت قال:


> *ما بين الاعمدة الخرسانية ومبانى الطوب** :-
> **2- عمل مبانى الطوب وترك مسافة على قدر قطاع العمود..
> 
> *
> ...



السلام عليكم 
طريقة تنفيذ المبانى اولا مع ترك مسافة العمود كما بالصور السابقة تتم فى حالة الاسوار فقط 
وهى طريقة هندسية تعتمد على الربط بين المبانى والاعمدة الخرسانيه 
وفى الغالب ما يتم تنفيذ المبانى ومن ثم تنفيذ الاعمدة وطبانة السور وصب الاثنين معا اذا كان ارتفاع السور غير عالى .
لاحظ فى الصورة السابقة ( الصورة بالطوب الاحمر ) 
ان السور تم تنفيذة بالطريقة هذة ( اقتصادية وارخص بالنسبة للتكاليف )

اما اعمدة المبنى (الجزء الداخلى بالصورة ) تم تنفيذة بطريقة اخرى وهى اعمال النجارة والحدادة والصب للاعمدة اولا


----------



## محمد سنبله (19 يونيو 2013)

المهندس الصامت قال:


> *الصورة التالية ...*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


المفروض يتم رش الطوب قبل الاستخدام ورشه عند البناء به مباشره والرش بعد البناء .لكن سؤالي هل رش الطوب يلغي حدوث ظاهره التزهير


----------



## محمد سنبله (19 يونيو 2013)

*مشكله هذه الطريقه ان النجار لما بيشد العمود بيظبط علي المباني فلو المباني فيها ميل العمود هيكون فيه ميل ايضا *


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (19 يونيو 2013)

طلعت محمد علي قال:


> السلام عليكم
> جزيل الشكر لك م / احمد على الموضوع المتجدد دائما وعلى صورك القيمة
> فى المشاركة السابقة حدث لبس ما بين طول اذرع تثبيت البامب كما فى الصورة
> وبين طول ذراع الصب او الليندا او باللفظ البلدى خرطوم البامب
> ...



*الله يكرمك بشمهندس طلعت ... هذا ما قصدته طول اللندة ... ولا فائدة من ذكر ان اذرع تثبيت المضخة كم متر .. فهى على ارتفاع المضخة .. ولا داعى لذكر رتفاعها كم ... 
وعموما جزاك الله خيرا على التوضيح ...لعدم اللبس على أحد ...
*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (19 يونيو 2013)

طلعت محمد علي قال:


> السلام عليكم
> طريقة تنفيذ المبانى اولا مع ترك مسافة العمود كما بالصور السابقة تتم فى حالة الاسوار فقط
> وهى طريقة هندسية تعتمد على الربط بين المبانى والاعمدة الخرسانيه
> وفى الغالب ما يتم تنفيذ المبانى ومن ثم تنفيذ الاعمدة وطبانة السور وصب الاثنين معا اذا كان ارتفاع السور غير عالى .
> ...


*
صحيح بشمهندس طلعت ..وللاضافة قد يتم عمل كتف مبانى مكان الاعمدة لزيادة الجساءة - واحاول البحث عن صورة لهذا الكتف .....خصوصا مع الارتفاعات البسيطة ... وبالنسبة للاعمدة الداخلية احببت التنويه عنها من باب المعرفة .. خصوصا كما ترى فى صورة البلوكات الاسمنتية - فى واحدة من دول الخليج - غالبا- المملكة - وكان المهندس احمد عيسى بعد سفره لدولة قطر قد نوه ايضا ان يقوم بتنفيذ بعض من هذه الاعمال ... - وللتأكيد غالبا هذه الاعمال اعمال (اهالى - موطنين ) قد يلجا صاحبها لبعض التوفير ...
*


----------



## طلعت محمد علي (19 يونيو 2013)

المهندس الصامت قال:


> *الصورة التالية ...*


فى الصورة السابقة يوجد خطأ انشائى 
ما هو ..؟؟


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (19 يونيو 2013)

محمد سنبله قال:


> *مشكله هذه الطريقه ان النجار لما بيشد العمود بيظبط علي المباني فلو المباني فيها ميل العمود هيكون فيه ميل ايضا *



*صحيح بشمهندس محمد ... وقد تم التويه الى ان الاعمدة فى هذه الطريقة ربما لا تكون بدقة الاعمدة المنفذة اولا ..*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (19 يونيو 2013)

*من مصطلحات الموقع الخاصة بالحدادة steel Fixing**البنك **... 
عروق خشب (افقية راسية ونهايز) كما بالشكل يشكلها النجار للحداد ليتمكن من تركيب ماكينة تثى الكانات او ماكينة ثنى الاسياخ ..(التناية )
وتلاحظ فى الصور ان البنك تم تركيبه على السطح لتجهيز الحديد وتركيبه مباشرة ...

بنك فوق سقف

*




* 
بنك فوق لبشة 

*



*

وتلاحظ استخدام كراسى على ارتفاع متر لتمديد الحديد عليها ...

*


----------



## محمد سنبله (19 يونيو 2013)

طلعت محمد علي قال:


> فى الصورة السابقة يوجد خطأ انشائى
> ما هو ..؟؟



الكمره الساقطه محمله علي الطوب يعني تقريبا في الهوا


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (19 يونيو 2013)

* لو يوجد مسطح نريد عزله بشرائح الانسومات Insumat membrane ؟؟؟
كم لفة تطلبها كمهندس ؟؟؟

*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (19 يونيو 2013)

طلعت محمد علي قال:


> فى الصورة السابقة يوجد خطأ انشائى
> ما هو ..؟؟



*قصدك يعنى بشمهندس طلعت علشان الكابلى فى الركن Corner Cantilever ???*


----------



## محمد سنبله (19 يونيو 2013)

هل رش الطوب بالماء قبل الاستخدام علاج لمشكله التزهير ام اصلا مكونات الطوبه تحتوي علي الاملاح فلا حاجه للرش ...ارجو التوضيح


----------



## طلعت محمد علي (19 يونيو 2013)

المهندس الصامت قال:


> *قصدك يعنى بشمهندس طلعت علشان الكابلى فى الركن Corner Cantilever ???*




السلام عليكم
ما اقصدة هو تحميل الكمرة الخارجية نهاية الكابولى .


----------



## طلعت محمد علي (19 يونيو 2013)

محمد سنبله قال:


> هل رش الطوب بالماء قبل الاستخدام علاج لمشكله التزهير ام اصلا مكونات الطوبه تحتوي علي الاملاح فلا حاجه للرش ...ارجو التوضيح


السلام عليكم
فى كل الاحوال لابد من الرش
الرش اساسى لزيادة قوة الحائط وقوة التماسك بين الطوب والاسمنت . ومن ثم زيادة صلابة الحائط .
وهو كذلك يخفف من الاثار الناتجة عن التزهير او التمليح يتم ذلك بازالة اثر التزهير بالرش والغسيل .
وسبب ظهور التزهير او التمليح ليس الطوب فقط بل يرجع الى
- الرمل المستخدم فى اعمال المبانى يحتوى على نسب عالية من الاملاح 
- الاسمنت المستخدم قد يكون من النوع المعروف بالاسمنت الجيرى او ميطلق عليه فى السوق اسمنت تشطيبات ( وفى العادة يتم استخدامه لرخص ثمنه ويتم استخدامه فى المبانى والبياض والتشطيبات ...)

ولتلافى مشكلة التزهير يتم تلافى كافة الملاحظات السابقة 
- استخدام نوع اسمنت مناسب
- استخدام رمل به نسبة املاح مقبولة ( محجر تم تجربته مسبقا ...)
- استخدام انواع طوب ذات جودة عالية . او مصانع لها اسمع معروف وعدم الاعتماد على الطوبه البلدى التى لا يعرف مصدرها ولا مصدر مكوناتها ولا اسم المصنع .
- الرش والغسيل بالماء .


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (20 يونيو 2013)

طلعت محمد علي قال:


> السلام عليكم
> ما اقصدة هو تحميل الكمرة الخارجية نهاية الكابولى .



*الله يكرمك بشمهدس طلعت مش واخد بالى من ملاحظتك ؟؟؟؟*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (20 يونيو 2013)

طلعت محمد علي قال:


> السلام عليكم
> فى كل الاحوال لابد من الرش
> الرش اساسى لزيادة قوة الحائط وقوة التماسك بين الطوب والاسمنت . ومن ثم زيادة صلابة الحائط .
> وهو كذلك يخفف من الاثار الناتجة عن التزهير او التمليح يتم ذلك بازالة اثر التزهير بالرش والغسيل .
> ...



*جزاك الله خيرا على التوضيح بشمهندس طلعت ..
واعادة التعريف للتزهير طبقا للكود :-







وربما ايضا بشمهندس محمد زيادة البلل- او بالاحرى تعرض الحائط لدورات من البلل والجفاف- يؤدى ايضا الى زيادة الزهير كما يشير الكود فى الصورة التالية خصوا مع رما يحتوى على املاح او طوب يحتوى ايضا على املاح ...
وهذه بعض الملاحظات من الكود تاكيدا على تنويهات المهندس طلعت ...





*
*والاعادة بانه يشترط الكود رش الطوب 3 ايام متاللية صباحا ومساءا ...*
*هذا ووفق الله الجميع لكل خير ....*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (20 يونيو 2013)

المهندس الصامت قال:


> *لو يوجد مسطح نريد عزله بشرائح الانسومات Insumat membrane ؟؟؟
> كم لفة تطلبها كمهندس ؟؟؟*



*لفة رولات الانسومات Insumat membrane غالبا طولها 10م ... اذا فاللفة لواحدة تغطى 10م.طولى ...
فتحسب المسطح المراد تغطيته كمتر مسطح ...ويتم زيادة المساحة بنسة 10% لعمل الركوب بين اللفات وبعضها البعض ...
وهكذا يمكنك تحديد الكمية المطلوبة ..ويراعى عمل 15سم وزرة عزل خصوصا فى دراوى الاسطح Parpet ... وعمل تغطية لجانب الطوب فى اللبشة واضافة ذلك الى المساحة ...









** وزرة 15 او 10 سم (رقبة ازازة)






وهذه الوزرة تم التنويه عنها مسبقا خصوصا فى الحمامات ..

*



*

** ركوب 10سم بين اللفات :- يضاف للمساحة المحسوبة :-






** عزل مبانى جنب اللبشة /- يتم اضافته للمساحة المحسوبة ..






هذا ووفق الله الجميع لكل خير ....


*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (20 يونيو 2013)

*سؤال :- متى تلجا الى عمل شداد Strap Beamكما بالشكل التالى ... وبوجد سملات على جانبى القاعدة الركنية ..
وهل كان يكتفى بعمل السملات شدادات على جانبى القاعدة الركنية ...





*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (20 يونيو 2013)

*صورة للابتسامة :-
اضافة لطرق صب الخرسانة السابقة:-
اذا ضاقت عليك الظروف مرة ..مشيها ...

*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (20 يونيو 2013)

*واستكمالا للغطاء الخرسانى CONCERET COVER* * 

وبعد قطع البسكوت SPACER للاعمدة ...






طلعنا للسقف بسكوت بلاستيك علشان ما يزعلش ...






ويفضل فى السقف ان يكون خرسانة لتحمله الى حد ما خصوصا مع الحركة اثناء الصب ....
واحيانا قد تجد استشاريين لا يفضلون البسكوت البلاستيك ... ويفضله خرسانة لتجانسه مع الصب ...
*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (20 يونيو 2013)

*من الملاحظات عن القيام باعمال السباكة Plumbing works

تركيب اطواق -اقفزة- حول المواسير لتبيتها فى الحوائط ...

*


----------



## طلعت محمد علي (20 يونيو 2013)

المهندس الصامت قال:


> *صورة للابتسامة :-
> اضافة لطرق صب الخرسانة السابقة:-
> اذا ضاقت عليك الظروف مرة ..مشيها ...
> 
> *


السلام عليكم
على قدر انها صورة للابتسامة.
فانها انسب الطرق لصب طبانات الاسوار واقلها تكلفة مادية .
حيث تكون كميات الخرسانه للطبانات قليله جدا وتقوياتها ضعيفة . فمن غير المناسب من ناحية التكاليف ان يتم صبها باستخدام بامب ( تخيل لو طبانه 0.25*0.3 ) بطول 50 متر . ستجد مكعب الخرسانه لها 3.75م3 اى اقل من 4 م فى حالة صبها بالبامب اعتقد ان تكلفة المتر لن تقل عن 300 جنية للصب فقط .
فنضطر لطلب خرسانه جاهزة فقط ونستخدم اللودر فى الرفع والتسهيل فى الصب ( اللودر ياخذ من عربة الترانس ميكس ويتجه الى الطبانه ويتم الرفع كما بالصورة .) 
الكمية السابقة فى حالة صبها باللودر لا تحتاج اكثر من ساعتين بتحكلفة اجمالية لا تتعدى 400 جنية شاملة اللودر والعمالة وكل ما يلزم 
تحياتى ،،،،


----------



## طلعت محمد علي (20 يونيو 2013)

المهندس الصامت قال:


> *واستكمالا للغطاء الخرسانى CONCERET COVER* *
> 
> وبعد قطع البسكوت SPACER للاعمدة ...
> 
> ...



السلام عليكم

سؤال جانبى 
ما نوع الحديد المستخدم فى الاعمدة ؟

وما هو نوع الحديد المستخدم فى السقف ؟

وما الفرق بين الاثنين حسب ما هو ظاهر بالصورة . وايهما تفضل


----------



## usama_usama2003 (20 يونيو 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (20 يونيو 2013)

طلعت محمد علي قال:


> السلام عليكم
> على قدر انها صورة للابتسامة.
> فانها انسب الطرق لصب طبانات الاسوار واقلها تكلفة مادية .
> حيث تكون كميات الخرسانه للطبانات قليله جدا وتقوياتها ضعيفة . فمن غير المناسب من ناحية التكاليف ان يتم صبها باستخدام بامب ( تخيل لو طبانه 0.25*0.3 ) بطول 50 متر . ستجد مكعب الخرسانه لها 3.75م3 اى اقل من 4 م فى حالة صبها بالبامب اعتقد ان تكلفة المتر لن تقل عن 300 جنية للصب فقط .
> ...


*

الله يكرمك على توضيح بشمهندس طلعت ..
ولمزيد من الاضافة ... بالنسبقة للطبانة 
قد يتم صب الطبانة بحيث النجار يستفيد من الطوب فى عمل الدعم السفلى ..كما فى الصورة السابقة ...
وقد يتم عمل الاعمدة والطبانة اولا ثم يتم استكمال البناء بالطوب - غالبا يتم فى المشاريع الحكومية- 











وفى الصورة التالية سور لاحدى محطات الصرف الصحى 
وتلاحظ توريد لطوب الوردى فى الصورة ...
وتلاحظ ان العمود ممكن يكون ليه رقبة فوق مستوى الطبانة على عكس الصور السابقة ...







فى حين بشمهندس طلعت ناس بتستغل الموقف وعايزين يصبوا السور كله كده ...






*هذا ووفق الله الجميع لكل خير ....


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (20 يونيو 2013)

طلعت محمد علي قال:


> السلام عليكم
> سؤال جانبى
> ما نوع الحديد المستخدم فى الاعمدة ؟
> 
> ...



*ولا جانبى ولا حاجة بشمهندس طلعت ..
اللى انا شايفه حديد الاعمدة حديد مشرشر وحديد السقف حديد اقرب ما يكون للاملس ... ويفضل استخدام الحديد المشرشر لمزيد من التماسك بين الخرسانة والحديد ...

*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (20 يونيو 2013)

المهندس الصامت قال:


> *من الاحتياطات المهمة عند الصب بالمخة الخرسانية Conceret Pump
> ان يتم عمل حسب اذرع تثبيت المضخة ..خصوصا اذا كان الموقع محكوم ..او الموقع امتداد لمشروع قديم ...
> 
> *
> ...



*وهذه صورة توضيحة للمشاركة السابقة حيث عملية الصب فى مكان تخزين ..ويتم تجهيز المكان اولا :*


----------



## محمد سنبله (21 يونيو 2013)

panneld beam الكمرات المتقاطعه 
في هذا النظام بيكون شغال كله مع بعضه يعني مفيش كمره شايله الاخري 
التسليح 
بيكون ضفيره كما واضح في الدوائر الخضراء هتلاقي تسليح الكمره تحت في الباكيه التانيه فوق وهكذا


----------



## 11mustafa (22 يونيو 2013)

السلام عليكم محتاج صوره لتنفيذ رمبه لكراج سيارات
concrete ramp
ياريت لو احد من الاخوان عنده صوره تبين التسليح محتاجهه ضروري وشكرا جزيلا​


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (28 يونيو 2013)

11mustafa قال:


> السلام عليكم محتاج صوره لتنفيذ رمبه لكراج سيارات
> concrete ramp
> ياريت لو احد من الاخوان عنده صوره تبين التسليح محتاجهه ضروري وشكرا جزيلا​



*يمكنك بشمهندس الرجوه الى هذه الصفحة للمشاركة رقم 538
لمشاركة بسيطة حول رامب السيارات ..والتسليح شبكتين سفلية وعلوية ..او حسب المخططات ...
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/eng329132-54/
*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (28 يونيو 2013)

محمد سنبله قال:


> panneld beam الكمرات المتقاطعه
> في هذا النظام بيكون شغال كله مع بعضه يعني مفيش كمره شايله الاخري
> التسليح
> بيكون ضفيره كما واضح في الدوائر الخضراء هتلاقي تسليح الكمره تحت في الباكيه التانيه فوق وهكذا



*جزاك الله خيرا بشمهندس محمد على المتابعة ولى عودة مع الكمرات المتقاطعة و drop Panel التى اورتها سابقا ....*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (28 يونيو 2013)

*





الصورة السابقة لشداد Strap Beamلربط قاعدة الجار الركنية Diagonal strap Beam
وكما هو معروف كمرة قوية وجاسئة جدا قد تكون بابعاد ( 40 *140سم) وقد تصل ل160سم ....
والشداد كما هو هو معروف يكون حالة وجود قاعدة الجار وعدم مركزية العمود على القاعدة .. سواء كانت حالة مبنى عادى او برج على هامات ...
والصورة السابقة ليست حالة شاذة وانما شداد يكون حالة قاعدة الجار الركنية ..
سواء كانت حالة مبنى عادى او برج على هامات ...





الصورة التالية تحتاج لتكبير ....






الشداد 0,4*1,2 تسليح 10 قطر 18مم سفلى وعلوى فى مبنى 4 ادوار
حالة الهامة الشداد 1,2* 1,40 تسليح سفلى 11 قطر 22مم وعلوى عدل 7قطر 25مم ومسح 25مم وكانة ستة فروع .... 
ومما يجدر بالذكر هنا كما هو معروف يعتمد على التكسيح فى مقاومة قوى القص shear Force واذا لم يتم التكسيح يتم تكثيف الكانات بزيادة عددها ..وهناك عدد محدد لزيادة عدد الكانات واذا وصلنا للعدد المحدد يتم زيادة فرع (رجل) الكانة ....
وتجد فى الصورة 2 مبنى 4 ادوار المبنى الاول تم ربط القاعدة الركنية بشداد من اليمين واليسار وتم الربط بشداد قطرى .. ومبنى آخر 4 ادوار تم الربط من اليمين واليسار بسملات وتم استخدام شداد قطرى ..
وتجد فى اول الصورة مينى لدورين تم عمل شداد يمين ويسار ولم يتم استخدام شداد قطرى ..
ليس شرطا استخدام الشداد القطرى حالة القاعدة الركنية ..حسب الاحمال 



*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (28 يونيو 2013)

المهندس الصامت قال:


> *واستكمالا للمشاركة السابقة وتوضيحا بمثال آخر .. وتعقيبا على الصورة السابقة ....
> 
> *
> 
> ...



*وتوضيحا على المشاركة السابقة والكمرة العدلة والكمرة المكسرة للسلم من الامام ...*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (28 يونيو 2013)

*لو العمال دى تنتظر منك عدد البرويطات للرمل او الزلط لستخدامها فى الخلطة ؟؟؟

*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (28 يونيو 2013)

المهندس الصامت قال:


> *جزاك الله خيرا على المتابعة بشمهندس محمد ...
> ليس لدى خبرة فى التصميم بالدرجة الكافية ..ولكن ..
> * نص الكود حتى مع زيادة مساحة الاسياخ الراسية بالنسبة للقطاع..تستخدم لربط الاسياخ الراسية والافقية ... ولم يُذكر بخصوص مقاومة القص ...
> * ونقطة تكثيف الحديد عند زيادة الاجهادت .. للاقتصادية فى التسليح .. لم اراها فيما رايته نفذ من حوائط القص ..رغم نص الكود على ذلك ... الا اللهم اسياخ راسية يتم رصها على صفين فى جانب الحائط ...
> ...



*وصورة توضيحية على المشاركة السابقة ....
وتاكيدا على ملاحظة المهندس محمد سنبلة ...

*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (28 يونيو 2013)

*من مصطلحات الموقع **العصافير** :-

من طرق تقوية نجارة الخرسانية للاعمدة او الحوائط Column Formwork
يتم عمل سيخ حديد 6مم او 8مم وبعد ان يتم وزن الحائط او العمود يتم تركيب العصافير ويتم ضبطها وبعد ذلك يتم ثنى السيخ للاسفل .لاحكامه مع العصفورة ..
ويوجد 2 عرق خشب (مربوع) ليتم شد العصفورة عليه ..






*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (28 يونيو 2013)

المهندس الصامت قال:


> ** ملاحظة تستخدم محطة دفع وسطية حالة طول النفق ..
> Intermediate jacking stations
> 
> 
> ...



*واستكمالا للملاحظات الخاصة بالدفع النفقى ...
صورة توضح ازالة ناتج الحفر من الماكينة TBM
*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (29 يونيو 2013)

المهندس الصامت قال:


> *لو العمال دى تنتظر منك عدد البرويطات للرمل او الزلط لستخدامها فى الخلطة ؟؟؟
> 
> *



انوه ان الحسابات تقريبية .. ولا فالامر يخضع لحسابات دقيقة للوصول الى المقاومة المطلوبة ..
بفرض مثلا الخلطة (400 كجم/م3 : 0.8م3 زلط :0.4 م3 رمل :- 200 لتر)
اى محتوى الاسمنت فى المتر الواد 8 شكاير اسمنت ..
ولكن القلبة الواحدة للخلاطة النحلة يتم استخدام شكارة واحدة فيتم معايرة الزلط(السن) والرمل بالنسبة لشكارة واحدة ..
فنقوم بقسمة النسب على 8 فنحصل على 
(1 شكارة اسمنت : 0.1 م3 زلط :0,05م3 رمل :25لتر)
فنقوم بتحضر صندوق الكيل (المعايرة) ابعاده 1 *1*0,1 م3 تقريبا كما بالشكل ..





 
ويتم ملئه بالزلط او السن .. وبذلك تم تحديد كمية السن فى القلبة الواحدة ثم تأخذ هذه الكمية وتضعها سواء فى معلقة البوبكات - كما فى الصورة التالية - او البرويطة (العربانة)- كما بالصورة السابقة - او مقاطف (غلقان) ..







وتحدد العدد للسن ..ونصف الكمية للرمل ...وتحدد العدد ايضا .. تقريبا
واذا كان الصب بمضخة خرسانية فهو بالتأكيد افضل حيث التحكم بقة فى مكونات الخلطة ..

هذا ووفق الله الجميع لكل خير ....


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (29 يونيو 2013)

*اسفسار :-
هل من الممكن تاييد عمل السملات هكذا انجازا للوقت ..





*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (29 يونيو 2013)

*صورة للابستاة والمشاركة :-
اذا قدر الله لك وقمت بتنفيذ صوامع الغلال ..فيا ريت تتفضل علينا بنظام السليح ..

*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (29 يونيو 2013)

* هل تفضل العزل على الساخن ام على البارد ...










*


----------



## اقليدس العرب (29 يونيو 2013)

المهندس الصامت قال:


> * هل تفضل العزل على الساخن ام على البارد ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


انا شخصيا افضل الساخن لملاحظه التماسك العالي مع السطوح ولكن لاباس بالبارد ان اتبعنا تعليمات الشركه المنتجه للبيتومين وعمل ٣ طبقات على الاقل


----------



## رزق حجاوي (29 يونيو 2013)

المهندس الصامت قال:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


السلام عليكم


----------



## مهندسة أم حمزة (30 يونيو 2013)

موضوع مفيد 
جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## وسام الفارس (30 يونيو 2013)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (30 يونيو 2013)

المهندس الصامت قال:


> *اسفسار :-
> هل من الممكن تاييد عمل السملات هكذا انجازا للوقت ..
> 
> 
> ...



ربما عمل السملة او الميدة Ground Beam
بعد عمل القواعد لمسلحة مباشرة ..من التوفير والانجاز للوقت ..حيث اعمال الردم Backfilling تاخذ وقتا من الردم والرش والدك ...ويوفر الوقت اياضا من اناحية ان يتم الردم مرة واحدة بعد انتهاء الاعمال تحت الارض SubStructure>خلافا لان يتم الردم اسفل السملات وبعد ذلك يتم الردم على منسوب آخر السملات .وهكذا ..
لكن من المفروض ان تكون التربة مدموكة تحت السملات ..ولا يتسنى الدمك بعد اتمام عملها كما بالصورة التالية :-







هذه الصورة ربما لاعمال صغيرة نسبيا ..وخصوصا مع تربة رملية يتم دمكها باحكام اسفل الخرسانة العادية وقد تصل درجة الدمك ل95% خلافا للتربة الطينية ..- اقصد من ناحية الهبوط-
لكن هندسيا لا بد ان يتم الردم والدمك حتى منسوب اسفل السمل وبعد الصب يتم استكمال الردم ...
خلاصة .. لا اؤيد هذه الفكرة الا فى اضيق الحدود


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (30 يونيو 2013)

اقليدس العرب قال:


> انا شخصيا افضل الساخن لملاحظه التماسك العالي مع السطوح ولكن لاباس بالبارد ان اتبعنا تعليمات الشركه المنتجه للبيتومين وعمل ٣ طبقات على الاقل



*العزل على الساخن اعتقد بشمهندس عموما ذا افضلية وموجود فى غالب المواصفات ..
*



*

اعتقد للتماسك مع الاسطح واعتقد ايضا ربما بعد ان يبرد العزل المسامات او الفراغت تغلق وتقلل فرصة مرور المياه ..
يوجد ناس متخصصة باعمال العزل .. ولكن بدية من الحرق والتاثير على البيئة كما يظهر بالصورة .. والعمل يكون بحذر خاصة عند ملامسة البيتومين الساخن يسبب تشوها للجسد ..فقد يعطى فرصة لوجود ما يسمى بلغة السوق حرامية ...

*



*

اما العزل البارد خاصة اذا كان معتمد ومطابق للمواصفات المطلوبة يعطى فرصة للعمل باريحية والتاكيد على عدم ترك حرامية ...
*




*

كوجهة نظر .اذا وجد على البارد ومعتمد باهلا به .... رغم انه ميفضا بعض الاستشاريين العزل على الساخن حتى مع وجود البارد ...*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (30 يونيو 2013)

رزق حجاوي قال:


> السلام عليكم



*تقصد بشمهندس رزق ان القاعدة يتم تسليحها سفلى وعلوى بتماثل ؟؟؟*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (30 يونيو 2013)

*من الملاحظات بعد عمل حدادة الاعمدة Column Steel Fixing 

يتم تركيب البسكوت قبل اغلاق باب العمود خصوصا ان الحدادة تكون مائلة على النجارة ..واذا لم يتم تركيب البسكوت spacer 
يعطى فرصة لظهور اسياخ الحديد بعد عملية الصب ..
**استلم الحديد بالبسكوت ...*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (30 يونيو 2013)

*سؤال : ما الموضح بالصورة ...*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (30 يونيو 2013)

المهندس الصامت قال:


> *يفضل عند تنزيل الطوب ان يتم التنزيل على رصة ( طول *عرض*ارتفاع) لامكانبة حساب عدد الطوب الذى تم تنزيله ..
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*وهذه صورة توضيحية اكثر للمشاركة السابقة ... وفى شوية فوق الرصة علشان فى بعض الطوب بيكسر ...*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (30 يونيو 2013)

*من مصطلحات الموقع :- توشيح العلام (التجنيط - العلام)**

علامات غالبا بالطباشير على اسياخ الحديد الغرض منها توضيب ورص الاسياخ بالضبط راسيا على السيخ كما بالصورة التالية او افقيا ..
عدد الاسياخ فى المتر 8اسياخ .. 100\8= 12,5سم .. ويقوم الحداد Steel Fixer بالتحديد كل 12.5سم ويضع السيخ مباشرة دون القياس على كل مسافة ..

*





*ومن ادوات الحداد الكلابة ..التى تستخدم فى التربيط بسلك الرباط ..

*



*

هذا ووفق الله الجميع لكل خير ....*


----------



## محمد سنبله (30 يونيو 2013)

لبشه في احد خزانات محطه صرف 
تعليق حضراتكم 





ودي صوره من نفس المحطه لخزان اخر اوضح


----------



## رزق حجاوي (1 يوليو 2013)

المهندس الصامت قال:


> *تقصد بشمهندس رزق ان القاعدة يتم تسليحها سفلى وعلوى بتماثل ؟؟؟*


السلام عليكم
الذي اردت التنبيه له في هذه المشاركة

ان الشداد tie beam يكون بشكل متعامد X,Y وانه ليس بحاجة لشداد بشكل قطري diagonal
ان القاعدة بحاجة لشبكة تسليح علوية وليس سفلية فقط كما في القواعد العادية المنفرد isolated footing


----------



## رزق حجاوي (1 يوليو 2013)

محمد سنبله قال:


> لبشه في احد خزانات محطه صرف
> تعليق حضراتكم
> 
> 
> ...


السلام عليكم
اشكرك على هذه المشاركة القيمة وعلى هذه الصورة الرائعة.
بخصوص اللون الابيض الظاهر في الصورة تغطية للخرسانة بعد الصب مباشرة لحمايتها من اشعة الشمس وتقليل التبحرWet-Curing Concrete Blanket وبهذه الطريقة نقلل من احتمالية ظهور التشققات في الخرسانة.
وكذلك لحماية الخرسانة بعد تصلبها عندما يتم استخدام troweling concrete لحماية سطح الخرسانة من الضرر بسبب استكمال الاعمال فوق الخرسانة.














للمزيد
TECHBRIEF: Curing Practice for Slipformed Concrete Pavements, FHWA-RD-06-003 - PCCP - Pavements - FHWA


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (1 يوليو 2013)

محمد سنبله قال:


> لبشه في احد خزانات محطه صرف
> تعليق حضراتكم
> 
> 
> ...



*جزاك الله خيرا بشمهندس محمد ..
الصورة الاولى :-

ولكن 1-الصورة الاولى هلى هى لخزان كامل ام لا ؟؟؟ ارى اشاير للجدران فى جزء والجزء الاول ليس فيه اشاير.
2- تم تركيب الكيكر Kiker ومشتملا على موقف المياه Wate Stop
3- الجزء الاول لم يتم صب اللبشة كاملة اعتمادا على مكان لايقاف الصب ويجب ان يحدد المكن طبقا لتعلميات الاستشارى ....
4- الحصول على سطح ناعم بعد تسوية الخرسانة بالهليكوبتر ..
5- توفر الهزاز Vibration لعملية دمك الخرسانة ..ويفضل توفر هزاز اضافى كما بالصورة او على الاقل زنبة اضافية
6- اعتقد المربوع الخشب فى الصورة الاولى ليتم تسوية الخرسانة تقريبا باكية باكية ..

** الصورة الثانية:-**
1- الخزان الدائرية او اللبشة الدائرية وتم تركيب الكيكر كذلك فى الحوائط الخارجية
2- صب اللبشة على مراحل بهذه الطريقة اعتقد للحصول على افضل تسوية للسطح خصوصا مع لبشة بهذا الشكل .. ولكن الصب على مراحل هكذا ليس فيه اشكال خصوصا مع خزانات مياه صرف ؟؟؟؟
3- الصورة توضح عملية درع الخرسانة الطازجة باستخم القدة (مربوع خشب)
4- الخرسانة باللون الابيض كما اشار المهندس رزق ..ربما ليس عليها مشمع او شيئ ..ربما لون الخرسانة هكذا خصوصا مع كيماويات مضافة لمنع النفاذية او غيرها .. وربما المشمع موجود لكنى لا اراه بوضوح ..واذا كان موجود فلنعم الامر هو ...

وبانتظار توضيحاتك بشمهندس محمد ....

*


----------



## محمد سنبله (1 يوليو 2013)

محمد سنبله قال:


> لبشه في احد خزانات محطه صرف
> تعليق حضراتكم



وطريقه الصب ايضا انها mass concrete قسم علشان درجات الحراره العاليه وانتظر م رزق


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (1 يوليو 2013)

رزق حجاوي قال:


> السلام عليكم
> الذي اردت التنبيه له في هذه المشاركة
> 
> ان الشداد tie beam يكون بشكل متعامد X,Y وانه ليس بحاجة لشداد بشكل قطري diagonal
> ان القاعدة بحاجة لشبكة تسليح علوية وليس سفلية فقط كما في القواعد العادية المنفرد isolated footing



*ولكن بشمهندس رزق فى الورة المرفقة فى التوضيح الول ..مرفق صورة لمبنى 4 ادوار وتم استخدام شداد متعامد وم ايضا تركيب شداد قطرى ..*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (1 يوليو 2013)

*من توصيات الكود عند توريد شكاير الاسمنت لخلط الخرسانة فى الموقع ..






غالبا ستجد الشكاير مشونة على الارض مباشرة .. وغير مغطاة .. وتلاقى 14 رصة فوق بعض ..






والافضل على الاقل يتم عمل مشمع لحماية اذا لم يتوفر خشب لرفعها عن سطح الارض ..





*


----------



## رزق حجاوي (1 يوليو 2013)

المهندس الصامت قال:


> *من توصيات الكود عند توريد شكاير الاسمنت لخلط الخرسانة فى الموقع ..
> غالبا ستجد الشكاير مشونة على الارض مباشرة .. وغير مغطاة .. وتلاقى 14 رصة فوق بعض ..
> **والافضل على الاقل يتم عمل مشمع لحماية اذا لم يتوفر خشب لرفعها عن سطح الارض **..*/QUOTE]
> السلام عليكم
> ...


----------



## رزق حجاوي (1 يوليو 2013)

المهندس الصامت قال:


> *ولكن بشمهندس رزق فى الورة المرفقة فى التوضيح الول ..مرفق صورة لمبنى 4 ادوار وتم استخدام شداد متعامد وم ايضا تركيب شداد قطرى ..*



السلام عليكم
الصور التي ارفقتها انت (الاتوكاد) هي حسب رأي المصمم ، واضافة شداد قطري لا يضر من الناحية الانشائية وبالتالي فهو ليس خطأ.
اما الصورة التي ارفقتها انا (الملونه) فهي حسب الكود الاسباني وكما تلاحظ في معظم المشاركات يكون الرد من خلال مراجع هندسية او كودات او صور لمشاريع كبيرة وبالتالي من المفترض انها اخذت حقها من المراجعة والتدقيق والبحث.
واذا كان لديك مرجع هندسي او كود او صورة من مشروع كبير يطلب تنفيذ شداد قطري اكون لك من الشاكرين لتصحيح المعلومة التي لدي وهي عندم الحاجة الى شداد قطري مع ضرورة وجود شبكة تسليح علوية للاساس.
مع تحياتي للجميع


----------



## محمد سنبله (1 يوليو 2013)

ده جزء من كتاب الدكتور سيد القصبي في حاله قاعده الركن يتمل عمل شداد قطري فقط


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (1 يوليو 2013)

المهندس الصامت قال:


> *فى لغة السوق مصطلح (رفع البسكوت) ..
> بمعنى بعدما ينتهى الحداد من حداد السقف يقوم بعد ذلك برفع الحديد بملاوينة حديد ويضع قطع البسكوت ...
> 
> *
> ...


*استدراكا** للمشاركة السابقة .. ما يتم رفع الحديد به **عتلة** وليس ملاوينة .. **هى الملاوينة فيها جزء ممكن يرفع به الحديد ..ولكن غالبا تكون عتلة ....*
*واستكمالا** للمشاركة السابقة :-
فى احيان كتثير خصوصا اذا كان حديد السقف رقة (شبكة) واحدة ..وتيجى تقول للنجار رفع الحديد وحط االبسكوت ..يقولك بشمهندس قبل الصبة ان شاء الله ..
وطبعا الدنيا بتبقى شغالة .. وممكن ينسى يضع البسكوت مما يعطى للتعشيش من اسفل السقف ..
لذا فالافضل استلام الحدادة كما اشرت فى الاعمدة مع البسكوت ...

*


----------



## رزق حجاوي (1 يوليو 2013)

محمد سنبله قال:


> ده جزء من كتاب الدكتور سيد القصبي في حاله قاعده الركن يتمل عمل شداد قطري فقط



السلام عليكم
بارك الله فيك على هذه الاضافة القيمة .





ولكن الا ترى معي انه اذا حللنا القوة في الشد القطري فانه سيكون المكافئ لهذه القوى في اتجاه x وكذلك في اتجاه y وبالتالي فعندما نصمم شداد باتجاه x واخر باتجاه y نكون قد حققنا المطلوب.(وهذا ما تم ذكرة في الملاحظة الثانية شكل 6-42 في المرجع الذي اوردته).
اما نعمل شداد باتجاه x & y وثالث قطري فهذا يكون اكثر من المطلوب.
مع تحياتي وتقديري لك


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (1 يوليو 2013)

رزق حجاوي قال:


> السلام عليكم
> الصور التي ارفقتها انت (الاتوكاد) هي حسب رأي المصمم ، واضافة شداد قطري لا يضر من الناحية الانشائية وبالتالي فهو ليس خطأ.
> اما الصورة التي ارفقتها انا (الملونه) فهي حسب الكود الاسباني وكما تلاحظ في معظم المشاركات يكون الرد من خلال مراجع هندسية او كودات او صور لمشاريع كبيرة وبالتالي من المفترض انها اخذت حقها من المراجعة والتدقيق والبحث.
> واذا كان لديك مرجع هندسي او كود او صورة من مشروع كبير يطلب تنفيذ شداد قطري اكون لك من الشاكرين لتصحيح المعلومة التي لدي وهي عندم الحاجة الى شداد قطري مع ضرورة وجود شبكة تسليح علوية للاساس.
> مع تحياتي للجميع



*الله يكرمك بشمهندس رزق ..بل كلنا شاكرين لك اولا ...
ولكن التصميم قد يحتاج لشداد قطرى خصوصا فى الصورة الشداد رقم 2 (30 *120) اى نعم التسليح مش تقيل 6قطر 16 مم و4 قطر 12مم ..
ممكن يزيد من التسليح للشداد .. ولكن فرصة عمل الشداد القطرى تعطى مزيد من الجساءة لهذه القاعدة...- حسب ما ارى- 





والصورة المرفقة للمهندس محمد ..من كتاب الدكتور سيد القصبى تنوه الى استخدام الشداد القطرى حالة القاعدة الركنية .. واحاول البحث فى مصادر اخرى ..ان شاء الله ...
*


----------



## محمد سنبله (1 يوليو 2013)

رزق حجاوي قال:


> السلام عليكم
> بارك الله فيك على هذه الاضافة القيمة .
> 
> 
> ...


وضع شداد باتجاه كلا من X and y كلام صح 100% لان الحمل في النهايه في حاله الشداد القطري هيتحلل في الاتجاهين لكن الشدادين في الاتجاهين مع جود حمل عالي علي القاعده الركنيه قد يظهر لنا معامل اخر لابد من اخذه في الحسبان الا هو torsion علي الشداد قد نحتاج الي معالجته نتيجه ان القاعده فيها ترحيل في الاتجاهين .انتظر تعليق حضرتك


----------



## رزق حجاوي (1 يوليو 2013)

محمد سنبله قال:


> وضع شداد باتجاه كلا من X and y كلام صح 100% لان الحمل في النهايه في حاله الشداد القطري هيتحلل في الاتجاهين لكن الشدادين في الاتجاهين مع جود حمل عالي علي القاعده الركنيه قد يظهر لنا معامل اخر لابد من اخذه في الحسبان الا هو torsion علي الشداد قد نحتاج الي معالجته نتيجه ان القاعده فيها ترحيل في الاتجاهين .انتظر تعليق حضرتك


السلام عليكم
اتفق تماما فيما ذكرته ..... لذلك يتم اضافة شبكة تسليح علوية للقاعدة كما في التفصيلة التي اوردتها سابقا.


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (1 يوليو 2013)

*** من الملاحظات قبل وبعد صب الأعمدة الخرسانية column concrete pouring *

*الفورمة الخشب طبقا لتوصية الكود يتم رشها قبل الصب لكيلا يتشرب الخشب لمياه الخلطة ...






*
*والمقاول ممكن يطنش لان المياه تؤثر على الخشب خصوا مع خشب البلاى وود Plywood .. ومع تعرض للشمس يتعرض للتقوس نسبيا ... ولكن الصح صح ...*






*** **وبعد انتهاء الصب** ويتم فك الشدة فى اليوم التالى يتم رش الاعمدة 3 ايام متتالية على الاقل ..والكود ينص على الرش 7 ايام ... وفى ناس بتهمل الموضوع وترش يوم واحد فقط ...







*
*





هذا ووفق الله الجميع لكل خير ....
*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (2 يوليو 2013)

*استكمالا لاعمال الطوب bricks Works**

يتم رفع الطوب بعد تنزيله الى الادوار المتكررة باستخدام الونش كما بالصورة التالية :-

*








*ويتم تركيب اوزان مقابلة لتحمل وزن الطوب المرفوع فى البرويطة الموضحة بالصورة السابقة ...
وفى المشاريع الكبيرة تم الرفع باستخدام مصعد الرفع او من خلال منصات التحميل كما اشير سابقا ..
*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (2 يوليو 2013)

المهندس الصامت قال:


> *سؤال : ما الموضح بالصورة ...*



*الصورة توضح لما يسمى بنظام التاريض (الارضى) وقضيب التاريض فى تقاطع الاسلاك ..
*
*التأريض **Grounding System – Earthling system*







*وهو نظام للحماية من التسريبات للتيار الكهربائى ..وتجد اهمية موضوع التاريض خصوصا فى انشاء محطات الكهرباء ...ويسمى هنا**" تأريض الأمان" أو " التأريض الوقائي"*
* ويتم توصيل اسلاك التاريض داخل الخرسانات لجمع التسريبات الى الارض ..*
*والصورة التالية توضح سلك التاريض داخل احد الاعمدة الخرسانية ..

*









*والسلك يقال عليه سلك 90 .ويكون عاريا تماما ...*
*وان شاء الله اجيب سعره كام ...*
*وهناك مشاركة لاحقة بخصوص الشبكة **Earthling Grid** التى تكون اسفل المبنى
هذا ووفق الله الجميع لكل خير ..*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (3 يوليو 2013)

*قد تجد فى بعض المبانى خصوصا عند صب الاعمدة الخرسانية :-
يقوم النجار بالدق بالشاكوش (المطرقة) على اسفل جانب العمود بدلا من استخدام الهزاز Vibrator .. 
احيانا العملية بتمشى خصوا مع خرسانة سايبة شوية .. ومع شوية محارة بعد فك النجارة ...
*





*لكن كمهندس لو مشرف لا بد من وجود الهزاز منعا لحدوث التعشيش فى احد الاعمدة ..

*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (3 يوليو 2013)

*سؤال :-
** فى تسليح البلاطة الكمرية Soild Slab**
يطلب بعض المهندسين عند التلسيح للسقف يتم تركيب سيخ فوق وسيخ تحت عن الكمرات الخارجية ؟؟؟ ... ما وجهة النظر ؟؟؟







*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (3 يوليو 2013)

** استلام الراسية للنجارة فى الموقع :-*

*1- الاعمال ذات الارتفاع البسيط يتم استلامها بميزان مياه 

*




* 
واستطرادا على الصورة السابقة تلاحظ الدوائر باللون البرتقالى للحفاظ على عرض القطاع عند صب الخرسانة 
*
*2- اما النجارة ذات الارتفاعات يتم استلامها كما فى الاعمدة مثلا او الحوائط باستخدام ميزان الخيط (الشاغول – البلبل )*
*كما بالصورة التالية ..*






*وتلاحظ من الصورة ان الشدة لهذه الاعمدة شدة سورية وليست مصرية ... والنجار على يمين الصورة يقوم بزنق الشيكالات لضبط راسية العمود ....*
*واستطرادا من الممكن ان يقوم النجار بعمل البلابل وليس فى نهايتها تقل حديد بل يقوم بتركيب قطعة حجر ويعلقها فى اخر الخيط ويقوم المهندس باستلام المسافة بين الخيط والنجارة ولتكن 20سم ويقوم بالقياس من اسفل ولا بد ان تكون 20سم ايضا .. واحاول البحث عن صورة لهذه البلابل ..*

** وميزان الشاغول فى استلام البؤج Dots كما ورد سابقا ...*





*هذا ووفق الله الجميع لكل خير ... *


----------



## ahmedeshta89 (3 يوليو 2013)

woooooooooooooooooooooooooooooow انت مهندس رائع ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (3 يوليو 2013)

*تم ذكر بالنسبة للفرم الجاهزة ..**

تم ذكر فورمة العمود الدائرى وفورمة شكل جمالى للكابولى .. والصورة التالية توضح الفورمتين معا ...

*



*

 واستكمالا لجزئية الفرم ..

قد ترى اشكال خصوصا فى البلاطة الخارجية الكابولى Cantilever 
كما بالشكل التالى ..

*



*

ولكن كيف الحصول عليها ..
يتم تركيب فرم اوحتى قطع فلين او اى مادة تكون الشكل المطلوب كما بالصورة التالية ...

*



*
وتلاحظ تم تركيبها قبل تركيب الحدادة لاحكمها وعدم تحركها اثناء الصب ...
هذا ووفق الله الجميع لكل خير ...
*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (3 يوليو 2013)

المهندس الصامت قال:


> *من مصطلحات الحدادة فى السوق :- ( الكلبسات) ..**
> 
> فى اعمال الحدادة steel Fixing الخاصة بالحوائط وخصوصا مع حوائط طويلة كما فى حوائط البدروم (القبو) Basement Walls
> يتم عمل ما يسمى بكلبسات فى حدادة الحوائط - بتحزّم القوايم الراسية Vertical Bars بتربطهم ببعض وتحافظ على سمك الحائط
> ...



*وتوضيحا للمشاركة السابقة ..فى الصورة السابقة كلبسات افقية ..
والصورة التالية توضح كلبسات فى الاتجاه الاخر ... وفى النهاية الغرض تحزيم حديد الحوائط والحفاظ على الغطاء الخرسانى Conceret Cover ..

*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (4 يوليو 2013)

*من الملاحظات المهمة عند تركيب فاصل لاعمدة الجار ..
يراعى ان يتم تركيبها قبل تركيبها قبل الحدادة وتثبيتها فى جدار الجار ..حيث عند تركيبها بعد الحداة والنجارة يعرضها للكسر خصوصا مع فلين ضعيف ...

*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (4 يوليو 2013)

المهندس الصامت قال:


> *سؤال :-
> ** فى تسليح البلاطة الكمرية Soild Slab**
> يطلب بعض المهندسين عند التلسيح للسقف يتم تركيب سيخ فوق وسيخ تحت عن الكمرات الخارجية ؟؟؟ ... ما وجهة النظر ؟؟؟
> 
> ...



*غالبا او حسب ما سمعت بان هذا لتغطية العزم العلوى Wl2\24 ...وغالب شغل البلاطات الكمرية هكذا ...
والصحيح عمل طول تماسط بين البلاطة والكمرة او الحائط كم تم الاشارة سابقا .

*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (4 يوليو 2013)

*هل من الممكن تصب الاعمدة بهذه الطريقة ؟؟؟

*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (5 يوليو 2013)

*ما الذى يكمل كانات المرات ام كانات الاعمدة ؟؟؟؟


*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (5 يوليو 2013)

*ملاحظاتك بخصوص الصورة التالية ...*


----------



## م.احمد العراقي (5 يوليو 2013)

المهندس الصامت قال:


> *هل من الممكن تصب الاعمدة بهذه الطريقة ؟؟؟
> 
> *



حسب المواصفات الهندسيه لايجوز رمي الخرسانه من ارتفاع 2م لاسباب منها الانعزال ..لكن في الحقيقه كثير من الاعمده خصوصا في المشاريع الصغيره تصب بهذه الطريقه


----------



## م.احمد العراقي (5 يوليو 2013)

المهندس الصامت قال:


> *ملاحظاتك بخصوص الصورة التالية ...*



الملاحظات ..هو طريقه توزيع الحديد (كثافه ) طريقه التوزيع عليها علامه استفهام كبيره هل هذه كمره عاديه ؟ اقصد هل االاحمال عاديه ام منشاء خاص اعتقد عمق الكمره قليل الكفر من الجهه المقابله غير موجود


----------



## م.احمد العراقي (5 يوليو 2013)

المهندس الصامت قال:


> *ما الذى يكمل كانات المرات ام كانات الاعمدة ؟؟؟؟
> 
> 
> *


 كانات الاعمده


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (5 يوليو 2013)

م.احمد العراقي قال:


> حسب المواصفات الهندسيه لايجوز رمي الخرسانه من ارتفاع 2م لاسباب منها الانعزال ..لكن في الحقيقه كثير من الاعمده خصوصا في المشاريع الصغيره تصب بهذه الطريقه



*جزاك الله خيرا مهند احمد على المتابعة ...
هندسيا حسب الكود المصرى الارتفاع 2.5م ..
صب الاعمدة قد تجده فى اعمال خصوصا فى الاستثمار العقارى ..
وهذه الخلطة ربما لا تخضع لمعايرة دفيفة ..ولكنها ربما تكون خرسانة جيدة جدا مقارنة ببعض خرسانة الخلاطة النحلة ..حيث هنا يتم تقليب الخلطة اكثر من مرة مما يعمل على تجانس الخلطة معا ..ويتم اضافة المياه بحساب من اجل تقليب الخلطة ..

*



*

ربما يعيب الطريقة معدل الصب ببطء ... ولكن كميات الخرسانة قليلة يعنى عمود ( 30 *30* 300) سم يحتاج تقريبا 1\3م ...
ويوجد اعمدة ابراج 12 دور يتم صبها بهذه الطريقة ..

*



*

والطريقة ايضا اعتقد اقتصادية مقارنة بالصب بخلاطة نحلة ..حيث المقاول اولا يقوم بعمل شدة لعمل طريق لتمشى عليها الخلاطة .... 

*







*


والصب المضخة لا غبار عليه طبعا ولكن سعر المتر غالى ...
*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (5 يوليو 2013)

م.احمد العراقي قال:


> الملاحظات ..هو طريقه توزيع الحديد (كثافه ) طريقه التوزيع عليها علامه استفهام كبيره هل هذه كمره عاديه ؟ اقصد هل االاحمال عاديه ام منشاء خاص اعتقد عمق الكمره قليل الكفر من الجهه المقابله غير موجود








*حقيقة لا اعلم نوع المبنى ...
لكن التسليح الرئيسى لهذه الكمرة علوى طبقا لكمية الحديد بالاعلى ..
يتم تركيب الحديد على طبقات خصوصا ان هناك حدود دنيا للمسافات بين الاسياخ 
وطبقا للكود المصرى ..






وغالبا المسافة 2سم او 2.5سم ... واذا قلت عن ذلك يتم تركيب Spacer لعمل الحديد على طبقات ..






** ويبدو الغطاء الخرسانة من زاوية التصويلر على الاقل غير محقق كما اشرت ...
** حديد السقف غالبا بلاطة لا كمرية Flat Slab الحديد على طبقتين (رقتين- شبكتين)
** الغطاء الخرسانى للسقف غير محقق على الاقل بالنسبة للسيخ الظاهر فى الصورة ...

*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (5 يوليو 2013)

م.احمد العراقي قال:


> كانات الاعمده



*صحيح بشمهندس احمد ولكن اسال السؤال من جهة اخرى هل من الممكن ايقاف حديد الاعمدة واستكمال الكانات للكمرات ...*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (5 يوليو 2013)

بعدما ذكر طرق صب الخرسانة نذكر طرق تسوية سطح الخرسانة (القد - الأد) ..

1- القدة الخشبية وهى مربوع 3م (7.5 * 7.5)سم–غالبا- 






ويقوم النجار بعمل يد له من فضلة خشب يمين ويسار ليمسك منها 2 فورمجية 
كما بالصورة التالية .






2- نفس القدة السابقة ولكن المنيوم وقليلا جدا تجدها فى قد الخرسانة الا اللهم فى بعض الاعمال وغالبا تجدها مع من يقوم بالتشطيب اللياسة (القصارة- Plastering )






3- تخشينة ..وهى اداة كما بالشكل التالى المنيوم او خشب 






4- قدة مش عارف اسميها ايه .. تستخدم غالبا فى دول الخليج حيث يكون عامل واحد بيقد الخرسانة ..






5- للاسطح الناعمة جدا كما فى ارضيات المصانع المروحة او الهليكوبتر ..












هذا ووفق الله الجميع لكل خير ..


----------



## احمد محسن فهمي (5 يوليو 2013)

لو سمحت يا جماعه ازاي اقدر افرق بين البتومين المؤكسد والبتومين العادي 
انا كنت بعزل بالبتومين المؤكسد فاول ما الاستشاري لمسه بعد ما ادهن علي العمود قال ده مش مؤكسد قالي علشان علم علي اديه فهل هذا الكلام صح


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (5 يوليو 2013)

المهندس الصامت قال:


> ربما عمل السملة او الميدة Ground Beam
> بعد عمل القواعد لمسلحة مباشرة ..من التوفير والانجاز للوقت ..حيث اعمال الردم Backfilling تاخذ وقتا من الردم والرش والدك ...ويوفر الوقت اياضا من اناحية ان يتم الردم مرة واحدة بعد انتهاء الاعمال تحت الارض SubStructure>خلافا لان يتم الردم اسفل السملات وبعد ذلك يتم الردم على منسوب آخر السملات .وهكذا ..
> لكن من المفروض ان تكون التربة مدموكة تحت السملات ..ولا يتسنى الدمك بعد اتمام عملها كما بالصورة التالية :-
> 
> ...



*واستكمالا للمشاركة السابقة ...
اذا لم يتم عمل خرسانة عادية ..
ومن طرق التغلب على هذا الارتفاع يتم رص بلوكات طوب اسمنتى اسفل الميدة ويتم الصب فوقها مباشرة ..






وهى ايضا للتغلب على تمديد مواسير السباكة داخل الميد او السملات ...











*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (5 يوليو 2013)

*تقوية نجارة الفتحات او العلب من الداخل وتركيب الفواتير ...*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (5 يوليو 2013)

*حديد الكانات 8مم غالبا فى مصر حديد املس Plain Bars






وفى دول الخليج غالبا حديد مشرشر Deformed bars





*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (5 يوليو 2013)

*يراعى ان يتم دهان الحلوق قبل تركيبها باكسيد الرصاص الاحمر (السلاقزن)
ويستخدم بعد خلطة بالزيت كبطانة واقية لحفظ الأخشاب 







ومن باب الذكر ..يراعى ان تثبيت الحلوق بعد المبانى وقبل اللياسة لتكون على استقامة واحدة .كما بالصورة التالية ولكن لم يتم فيها الدهان بالسلاقون بعد ..









*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (5 يوليو 2013)

المهندس الصامت قال:


> *صحيح بشمهندس احمد ولكن اسال السؤال من جهة اخرى هل من الممكن ايقاف حديد الاعمدة واستكمال الكانات للكمرات ...*



*كما اشار المهندس احمد العراقى فكانات الاعمدة هى التى تستمر ... وكما وضح فى صورة سابقة ..













ولكن اذا احيط العمود بكمرات من 4 اتجاهات يجوز وقف كانات العمود على بعد لا يزيد عن 75مم من اول تسليح افقى ..بقا لاشتراط الكود ..






هذا ووفق الله الجميع لكل خير ...

*


----------



## امين الزريقي (6 يوليو 2013)

المهندس الصامت قال:


> *كما اشار المهندس احمد العراقى فكانات الاعمدة هى التى تستمر ... وكما وضح فى صورة سابقة ..
> 
> 
> 
> ...



يسمح الكود الامريكي باستخدام كانة واحد لاحاطة اسياخ التسليح الرأسية عندما تكون واقعة على محيط دائري ( يعني اعمدة دائرية الشكل ) بعكس الاعمدة المستطيلة او المربعة الشكل التي لها شروط معروفة.
الكانة الدائرية يجب ان يكون التراكب فيها overlap لا يقل عن 150 مم وتنتتهي بزاوية hook = 12 bar diameter وهذا منطقي لمنع الاسياخ الرأسية من الانبعاج عتد تعرضها للانضغاط بفعل تطبيق الاحمال عند اكتمال المنشأ ويشترط الكود ايضا ان لا تربط نهايات الكانات بالسيخ الواحد نفسه بل تربط نهاية كل كانة بسيخ مختلف staggered . لم اتأكد ان كانت الكانات في الصورة محققة لهذا الشرط ام لا .
هذا في الكانات غير الحلزونية spiral بالطبع.


----------



## رزق حجاوي (6 يوليو 2013)

السلام عليكم


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (6 يوليو 2013)

امين جولس قال:


> يسمح الكود الامريكي باستخدام كانة واحد لاحاطة اسياخ التسليح الرأسية عندما تكون واقعة على محيط دائري ( يعني اعمدة دائرية الشكل ) بعكس الاعمدة المستطيلة او المربعة الشكل التي لها شروط معروفة.
> الكانة الدائرية يجب ان يكون التراكب فيها overlap لا يقل عن 150 مم وتنتتهي بزاوية hook = 12 bar diameter وهذا منطقي لمنع الاسياخ الرأسية من الانبعاج عتد تعرضها للانضغاط بفعل تطبيق الاحمال عند اكتمال المنشأ ويشترط الكود ايضا ان لا تربط نهايات الكانات بالسيخ الواحد نفسه بل تربط نهاية كل كانة بسيخ مختلف staggered . لم اتأكد ان كانت الكانات في الصورة محققة لهذا الشرط ام لا .
> هذا في الكانات غير الحلزونية spiral بالطبع.



*بالفعل قفل الكانة بشمهندس امين موجود فى الصورة ولكن ربما غر واضح 
فى الصورة الاولى الكانة تم لفها مرة واحدة ...






والصورة الثانية صورة لنص عمود جظء دائرى وجزء مستقيم كما بالصورة التالية والقفل موجود ..






*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (6 يوليو 2013)

رزق حجاوي قال:


> السلام عليكم



*جزاك الله خيرا على الاضافة مهندس رزق ..
والبرج هو برج الجبن او برج O14 فى مدينة دبى >>>>
















واحاول البحث عن تفاصيل انشائية للبرج .*..


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (6 يوليو 2013)

*هل تختلف على طريقة الصب اللبشة كما بالصورة التالية خصوصا مع عدم توفر مضخة والصب بخلاطة نحلة ..*


----------



## رزق حجاوي (6 يوليو 2013)

السلام عليكم
للمزيد حول تثبيت الفتحات في الواجهات الخارجية لمبني O14


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (6 يوليو 2013)

المهندس الصامت قال:


> *وعودا على بدء لما ذكرناه بخصوص الشبابيك المعدنية الثقيلة shorbrace
> وهذه صورة عامة لما بدءنا به فى محاولة فهم انشاء الكبارى وخاصة الكبارى ذات القطاع الصندوقى BoxSection >>*
> 
> 
> ...



*واستكمالا ..وصوة تقريبية للشدة اسفل البلاطة الكابولية الحاملة للرصيف الجانبى SideWalk

















ويوجد شباك حامل للسقف ..






*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (6 يوليو 2013)

*استكمالا لانواع الرخام :-**

قد يذكر نوع الرخام المستخدم وغالبا يذكر لوجود انواع جيدة وانواع رديئة ..
كما بالمقايسة التالية :-

*



*
رخام الكرارة .
ويطلق عليه الرخام الابيض الكريستالى (السكرى)
ويطلق على الصخور ذات البللورات المتساوية والتي يقارب شكلها شكل حبيبات السكر .
وقد يتخلله بعض العروق الرمادية او الخضراء او البنية ..وكلما قلت العروق كلما كان افضل طبعا
ولهذا النوع من الرخام خصوصا المستورد قدرة على الاحتفاظ بالبرودة لذ تجده مستخدم فى ارضيات الحرم المكى حول الكعبة المشرفة زادها الله تعظيما وتشريفا 

*







*

شكل الرخام 

*





نوع شديد اللمعة ..


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (6 يوليو 2013)

*تم ذكر فى طريقة اللصق بالجبس ..ان يتم سقي الفراغ وراء الرخام للحطة الاولى ثم تستكمل الحطة الثانية ..
وهذه صورة توضح استكمال تركيب لحطة الاولى ....

*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (6 يوليو 2013)

*من المصطلحات فى العزل ..
الحرامية ..وهى اماكن قد يتركهاالعامل الذى يقوم بالعزل ربما للاهمال او عدم الدهان وجهين متقابلين ..
وخصوصا قد تجدها فى الاركان لصعوبة عملها باستخدام الرولة ... لذا يجب العناية بها منعا لعدم وجود فراغات لمرور المياه ..

*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (6 يوليو 2013)

*من مصلحات الحدادة فى الموقع :-
خصوصا عند تركيب اشاير طويلة نسبيا للحوائط wall Reinforcment

**وتر** لايقاف الاشاير راسيا ويتم تربيط الحديد الراسى بها رباط ملو (متتالى) لاحكام الربط **رقم1** 

دقار** لاحكام راسية الاشاير نسبيا فعند زيادة الطول تكون عرضة للميل لاحدى الجانبين ** رقم2*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (6 يوليو 2013)

ملاحظاتك ..


----------



## last.gladiator (6 يوليو 2013)

المهندس الصامت قال:


> ملاحظاتك ..



واضح انها لبشه لكن اين الحديد السفلى ؟ هل تم صبها على طبقات افقيه؟


----------



## رزق حجاوي (7 يوليو 2013)

السلام عليكم


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (7 يوليو 2013)

المهندس الصامت قال:


> *هل تختلف على طريقة الصب اللبشة كما بالصورة التالية خصوصا مع عدم توفر مضخة والصب بخلاطة نحلة ..*



*غالبا مع كبر مسطح اللبشة الذى يم صبه ..وخاصة بالخلاطة النحلة فى الموقع ...
بقوم العمال بصب جزء من اللبشة حتى السطح ..من اجل اذا استكمل فى اليوم التالى يكون واقف على ارضية صلبة ..
والصحيح خصوصا اذا كبر مسطح اللبشة ان يتم الصب عى طبقات كما اوصى الكود المصرى ..

*



*
واذ زادت المدة يراعى وجود حديد لربط الطبقات .. يعنى ربما فى حالتنا لا يوجد حديد سوى الكراسى بين الطبقتين ..لكن حسب ما ارى اهون الشرين ..افضل من صب جزء من اللبشة كما بالصورة السابقة ...
وخاصة العمال ايضا مع الصب بالمزراب ومع مشورا طويل للبرويطة يقوم بعمل اكثر من قلبة ويصبح مكان المزراب عاليا ..*





*

ويراعى وجود الواح بونتى بدلا من سير البرويطة على الحديد مباشرة مما يعرض الحديد لقطع سلك الرباط ...

*



*

والصورة التالية توضح الواح البونتى ولكن لصبة خرسانة عادية ..

*





*هذا ووفق الله الجميع لكل خير ....*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (7 يوليو 2013)

المهندس الصامت قال:


> ملاحظاتك ..



*الصورة توضح تكثيف الكانات لاشاير الاعمدة داخل اللبشة 
2- اللبشة تقريبا بارتفاع 1م
3- تربيط اساخ الفرش بوتر الكراسى رباط ملو لاتمام الربط مع الكراسى
4- احيانا سيخ الوتر الذى تراع اسفل السبكة العلوية يقوم الحداد بعدم عمله مع الشبكة العلوية ويقولك موجود وتر تحت .. والوتر لا يقوم مقام السيخ الناقص ..ويجب تركيبه ..كما فى الصورة
5- الصب بخلاطة نحلة فى الموقع من شكل الخرسانة ...

*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (7 يوليو 2013)

رزق حجاوي قال:


> السلام عليكم



*جزاك الله خيرا مهندس رزق على الصور الجميلة . ولكن تحتاج الى تفصيل ..
1- وجود الونش البرجى Tower Crane وسط مبنى هل يزال فيما بعد ام لا ؟؟؟؟
2- هل المنطقة الظاهرة فى الصورة يخدم عليها 2 ونش برجى ام الونش الآخر لمنطقة أخرى ؟؟؟
3- الفتحات فى اللبشة هل لصب الخرسانة منها ام ماذا ..لكثرة طبقات حديد التسليح
4- كثرة طبقات حديد التسليح بطرقة غريبة ؟؟
5- يلاحظ تغطية الاشاير سواء للاعمدة او الحوائط بالمشمعات البلاستيك لحمايتها من لبانى الخرسانة لتلافى تنظيفها فيما بعد ...
6- ولكن على مسطح اللبشة مشمع ايضا لماذا ؟؟هل لتقليل فقد المياه ام ماذا ؟؟ خصوصا ان الصب ليلا ودرجة الحراة منخفضة ؟؟
7- يبدو تركيب الكيكر Kiker بنجارة خارجية فقط وليس من الداخل ؟؟
8- حسب ما ارى يوجد 8 مضخات خرسانية ..كمية الحراة النانجة عن الصب مرة واحدة ؟؟؟؟
9- أخر صورة هل اختبار لقضبان لتسليح ام ليس اختبارا اصلا ؟؟
10 - الحديد المستخدم الحديد السعودى ..ارى احيانا يفضل حديد الراجحى او حديد سابك على الحديد السعودى ؟؟؟
11- هل هناك هزازات خاصة لمثل هذه الطبقات من الحديد ؟؟؟*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (7 يوليو 2013)

*استكمالا لحدادة ونجارة الحوائط :-**

من المهم جدا حول الحوائط الخرسانية الطويلة ...
يم تركيب سكة او سقالة او شبابيك لعمل طريق للحدادين او النجارين لاتمام العمل باجادة ..
والصور التالية توضح هذه الشبابيك او السقالة والواح على الشابيك اما عروق خشبية او الواح بونتى وهى الافضل ..
واول صورة توضح مدى اهمية تركيب السقالة ..

*










** صورة عامة*






** صورة من اسفل من احد الادوار

*





*
هذا ووفق الله الجميع لكل خير ...
*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (7 يوليو 2013)

المهندس الصامت قال:


> ** استلام الراسية للنجارة فى الموقع :-*
> 
> *1- الاعمال ذات الارتفاع البسيط يتم استلامها بميزان مياه
> 
> ...



*واستطراد على المشاركة السابقة ..
الصورة التالية توضح استخدام دقرة خشب (دقار) من الداخل وقمطة حديد من الخارج للحفاظ على عرض القطاع للكمرة .
ويلا يفضل وجود هذه الدقرة الخشب ويفضل ان تكون حديد لا ن الخشب دا هينام داخل الخرسانة ...
والقمط الحديد يزاد عددها اثناء الصب نتيجة الضغوط الجانبية ...

*


----------



## genius2020 (7 يوليو 2013)

سلام عليكم
السلم الحلزونى المدرج من اسفل ومن فوقه ده طبيعى
لكن
لمايكون مدرج من تحت بس 
1/يريت تعليقتكم على الصورتين 
2/وماهى الهدف من انى اعمل سلم مدرج من اسفل وفوق 
3/وماهو الهدف من التدريج من اسفل فقط


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (7 يوليو 2013)

genius2020 قال:


> سلام عليكم
> السلم الحلزونى المدرج من اسفل ومن فوقه ده طبيعى
> لكن
> لمايكون مدرج من تحت بس
> ...



*والله بشمهنس سالت السؤال قبل كده ..ايه الفكرة من السلم سن المنشار swatooth Stair
وكل ما حصت عليه انه للشكل الجمالى .. كناحية معمارية فقط
والتريج من فوق ..مس فاهم ايه السؤال ..التدريج علشان درجات السلم علشان الناس اللى طالعة ...ولا تقصد ايه بالضبط ؟؟










*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (7 يوليو 2013)

ملاحظاتك بخصوص الصورة التالية :-


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (8 يوليو 2013)

المهندس الصامت قال:


> ملاحظاتك بخصوص الصورة التالية :-



*ربما اترك فرصة لبعض من التخمين حتى لبعض الاخوة .. حتى التخمين الخاطئ .. ولكن التفاعل قليل ..او حتى مشاركة من الاخوة ذوى الخبرة . وعموما ....*

الصورة توضح اعمال تحضيرية قبل البدء فى اعمال الحفر لاساسات برج سكنى 
رقم 1 الكمرة الربطة Tie beam لرؤوس الخوازيق الساندة لحدود الحار
رقم 2 الكمرة الحجاب Strut Beam لتقوية الكمرات الرابطة لرءوس الخوازيق حين طول حدود الموقع وطول هذه الكمرة ..وهى موجودة فى اركان الموقع كما اشرنا سابقا ..
وتلاحظ من تسليح انه تكون راكبة الكمرة الرابطة لزيادة التقوية ..
والحديد هنا ارى انه زيادة شوية الكمرة وهذه صورة وردت سابقا سابقا عن الكمرة الرابطة 







ولكن فى صورتنا الرابطة تسليح كبير والكمرة الرابطة حتى البرندات فيها – حديد الانكماش حديد 16 مم – لكن ربما التصميم هكذا- وربما هنا الكمرة داخلة فى التحميل ..
ومما يستدرك ذكره هنا ن هذه الكمرة الرابطة يم تكسيرها عند الوصول الى منسوبها خصوصا مع تعارض اعمدة الدور الارضى معها ...
رقم 3 الواح فلين موجودة لترك هذا لامكان خالى من الخرسانة ... لترك طرف رباط كما يقال يتم تشريكه مع حوائط البدروم .. كما يظهر بالصورة التالية ... 
متى تلجا لهذه التشريك .. لا اعلم .. ولكن الحالة موجود لربما تقابلها يوما ما ..

















وهذه صورة لتكسير الكمرة الحجاب بواسطة النحات







هذا ووفق الله الجميع لكل خير ...


----------



## genius2020 (9 يوليو 2013)

المهندس الصامت قال:


> *والله بشمهنس سالت السؤال قبل كده ..ايه الفكرة من السلم سن المنشار swatooth Stair
> وكل ما حصت عليه انه للشكل الجمالى .. كناحية معمارية فقط
> والتريج من فوق ..مس فاهم ايه السؤال ..التدريج علشان درجات السلم علشان الناس اللى طالعة ...ولا تقصد ايه بالضبط ؟؟
> 
> ...


 الف شكر م. الصامت
ولكن انا اقصد اى الحكمه من عدم التدريج من الاعلى


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (10 يوليو 2013)

genius2020 قال:


> الف شكر م. الصامت
> ولكن انا اقصد اى الحكمه من عدم التدريج من الاعلى



ر*بما بشمهنس رغبة فى سطح لسير العجلات عليه كما مثلا فى حالة المستشفيات ..
ولكن الصورة لمنزل ..فلا اعتقد انه رغبة بذلك ..ربما التدريج من اعلى والتريج من اسفل يعطى وزن زائد ..فاكتفى المقاول بعمل التدرج من اسفل ويستكمل التدريج من اعلى فيما بعد ...*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (10 يوليو 2013)

المهندس الصامت قال:


> *استكمالا لانواع الرخام :-**
> 
> قد يذكر نوع الرخام المستخدم وغالبا يذكر لوجود انواع جيدة وانواع رديئة ..
> كما بالمقايسة التالية :-
> ...



*واستكمالا للمشاركة السابقة الرخام الاببيض فى المشاركة السابقة الرخام السابق من نوع تاسوس (Thassos نسبة الى احدى الجزر فى اليونان..

** ومن انواع الرخام الابيض رخام سيفيك civic
وهذا النوع مستخدم فى مسجد الشيخ زايد بن سلطان آل نهيان – رحمه الله- الذى يعد من اكبر المساجد على مستوى العالم 

*



*

وهذا النوع من الرخام مستورد من مقدونيا (اليونان) يغطي جميع واجهات الجدران والأعمدة من الخارج .

وهذا فيديو بسيط يوضح بعض الملاحظات بعد تركيب هذا النوع من الرخام فى احد الحمامات ..
رابط للتحميل والمشاهدة المباشرة ..
*
http://www.fileswap.com/dl/bW5guCNKpE/شرح_تركيب_رخام_حمامات_المنزل.flv.html


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (10 يوليو 2013)

*وبعد توضيح الصورة التالية من لغة الاشارة فى مشاركة سابقة ..






طيب والعامل الواقف فوق الشدة فى الصورة التالية يقصد يه ؟؟؟





*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (10 يوليو 2013)

*من مصطلحات الموقع (**حدايد الاركان** )

اسياخ حديد يتم دقها فى اركان المبنى قبل البدء فى التنفيذ لتحديد حدود المبنى ..منعا للتعدى على حدود الملكية الاخرى .
ويفضل ان يكون ذا طول كافى داخل التربة تثبيته باحكام ...

*





*وقد يعتمد عليه فى قياس الابعاد خصوصا اذا كانت موضوعة بدقة ..
وقد يكون هدفها تحدي حدود لملكية فقط ...*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (10 يوليو 2013)

*من توصيات الكود لتجهيز الفرم FormWork لصب الخرسانة 
ان يتم دهانها بمادة تمنع التصاق الخرسانة بها .. لانه عند فك الفرم لتماسك قد يقوم النجار ببعض التكسير فى الخرسانة ..

*











* ومن المواد التى قد تقابلها الدهان بمادة كالشحم الاسود ...يتم دهن الوجه الداخلى الملاص للخرسانة ..
وقليلا ان تجد المقاول خصوصا لو الخشب عليه ان يقوم بهذا الدهان ...
هذا ووفق الله الجميع لكل خير ...
*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (10 يوليو 2013)

*ايه رايك فى الانهيار ده ...
http://www.fileswap.com/dl/xJEMZp3168/انهيار_مبنى_م.احمد.flv.html
*


----------



## eng_m_ser (11 يوليو 2013)

مشكور يا بشمهندس على المعلومات القيمه


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (11 يوليو 2013)

*تم ذكر خلاطات البنتونيت Bntonite Mixers
للحوائط اللوحية Diaphram Wall >>خزانات ذات سعة كبيرة بعا لموقع الانشاء ..

*



* 
اما حالة الابراج السكنية تكون الخلاطة صغيرة كما بالشكل التالى ..

*





** صورة اكثر توضيحا







*هذا ووفق لله الجميع لكل خير ...*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (11 يوليو 2013)

*من توصيات الكود بالنسبة للخوازيق :-**

اضافة سن مدبب عند كعب (اسفل) الخازوق Pile Shoe
لتسهيل اختراق الخازوق للتربة عند عملية الدق Driving Pile
*



*

وغالبا لن تجد قطعة الحديد هذه .وما تجده انحناء فى اخر الاسياخ الراسية للتقفيصة Steel Cage
كما بالصورة التالية ..

*





*والصورة السابقة توضح عملية تجهيز الخوازيق قبل البدء فى الحفر بماكينة CFA* >> *لعدم استهلاك وقت اثناء وجود الماكينة بالموقع للايجار الغالى ...*
وفى احيان اخرى لا تجد هذا السن المدبب .. الكعب كما كالراس






*والافضل عمل هذه التكسيحة البسطة فى اخر السيخ*
*هذا ووفق الله الجميع لكل خير ...*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (11 يوليو 2013)

*بعض لملاحظات بخصوص رسومات التنفيذ Shop Drawing**

يكون على المخططات خيار من ثلاثة ..وعلى اساسه يحدد للمقاول البدء فى التنفيذ ام لا ...
طبقا للصورة التالية لمخططات الاسقف المعلقة False Ceiling لاحدى الابراج السكنية ..

*



*

التفسير ..

**أ - تعتمد (Approved) ** 

يكون للمقاول الحق في التوريد والتركيب لما تم اعتماده بهذه العبارة .

**ب - تعتمد طبقا للملاحظات (Approves as noted)** 

يكون للمقاول الحق في التوريد والتركيب لما تم اعتماده بهذه العبارة بعد تنفيذ ما جاء بالملاحظات .

**جـ - تراجع وتنقح ويعاد التقديم (Amend and resubmit)** 

لا يكون للمقاول الحق في التوريد والتركيب وعليه مراجعة وتنقيح ما تم تقديمه ليطابق ما جاء في مستندات التعاقد بما فيها الرسومات التنفيذية وهذه المواصفات ودفتر البنود والكميات ثم يعيد التقديم للاعتماد .
**د - مرفوض ويعاد التقديم (Rejected and Resubmit)** 

وفي هذه الحالة لا يكون للمقاول الحق في التوريد والتركيب لعدم مطابقة ما تم تقديمه بالكامل أو في أجزاء هامة منه لمستندات التعاقد بما فيها الرسومات التنفيذية وهذه المواصفات ودفتر البنود والكميات وعلي المقاول إعادة ما تم تقديمه ليطابق ما جاء في مستندات التعاقد والرسومات التنفيذية والمواصفات ودفتر البنود والكميات ثم يعيد التقديم للاعتماد .

هذا ووفق الله الجميع لكل خير ....

*


----------



## م.احمد العراقي (11 يوليو 2013)

المهندس الصامت قال:


> *ايه رايك فى الانهيار ده ...
> FileSwap.com : ط§ظ†ظ‡ظٹط§ط± ظ…ط¨ظ†ظ‰ ظ….ط§ط­ظ…ط¯.flv download free
> *



سوء تخطيط واداره


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (12 يوليو 2013)

م.احمد العراقي قال:


> سوء تخطيط واداره



*هذا المبنى تم تنفيذ خلال فترة الانفلات الامنى خلال ثورة 25 يناير ..استغل البعض الامر وبادر بانشاء مبانى فى اماكن مخالفة ...
وتم الانجاز بسرعة .مما ادى الى الاهمال فى بعض الاعمال .. وكما رايت الشاكوش الدقاق يقوم بالدق على احد الاعمدة وينهار المبنى بهذه الطريقة السريعة ..* *واما من ناحية انهيار المبنى على المعدة فهو غير متوقع .حيث يتوقع انهيار جزء من المبنى اولا وبعدها ترحل المعدة .فالهدف تكسير جزء من المبنى ليصبح غير صالحا للاستخدام ولكن للاسف انهار بالكامل ..*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (12 يوليو 2013)

*واستكمالا لجزء بلاطة الكابولى Cantilever * *

فى احيان كثيرة خصوصا فى البلاطة اللاكمرية (المسطحة) Flat Slab >>
عمل كمرة مخفية Hidden Beam بين الاعمدة الخارجية للمساعدة فى حمل بلاطة الكابولى خصوصا عن طول بلاطة الكابولى ..كما واضح** لرقم 3*




*

ورقم 1** جزء لفورمة تم الاشارة اليها سابقا وهى من الفلين ..وهنا كما ترى من الخشب ...
**ورقم 2 **هى لخشب الابلكاج حيث يستخدم للدورانات Curves لسهولة دورانه كما بالصورة ..

*



*

ويتم تدعيمه بدكم او نهايز خشب كما بالصورة التالية **رقم 5**
ويلاحظ ان نجارة السقف من لتزانة يتم مدها للخارج ليتم تقويات الدكم او النهايز فيها كما مشار **برقم 4** ..

هذا ووفق الله الجميع لكل خير ....
*


----------



## رزق حجاوي (13 يوليو 2013)

السلام عليكم
اليكم صور لبعض انظمة الامان safety بالموقع
Fall Prevention System Alsipercha




















catchfan


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (13 يوليو 2013)

رزق حجاوي قال:


> السلام عليكم
> اليكم صور لبعض انظمة الامان safety بالموقع
> Fall Prevention System Alsipercha
> 
> ...



*جزاك الله خير مهندس رزق على الاضافة واعمال الامان Saftey Worksمن الاعمال المهمة جدا فى المواقع الكييرة ..






1- كما اشرت بحزام الامان خصوصا عند الارتفاعات العالية 
يعنى الحداد فى الصورة التالية اى انزلاق سيؤدى باصابة بالغة حتما ان لم يؤدى بحياته






فيجب التنويه الى ارتداء حزام الامان عند الارتفاعات ومسؤل الامان Safty Mangerمسؤل عن التاكد عن هذه الاعمال








2- شبكة الامان Safty - Catching NET
خصوصا فى الابراج العالية منعا لسقوط اى شيى على الاسفل ..خصوصا ان الاشياء من الارتفاعات العالية يكون معها قوة كبيرة ناتجة عن قوة الصدم وليس قوة الوزن

والصورة التالية توضح الحواجز الجانبية بشبكة لامان للدور السابع عشر فى احد الابراج

*




*صورة اكثر قربا للحواجز الجانبية ..*
*





هذا ووفق الله الجميع لكل خير ..*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (13 يوليو 2013)

المهندس الصامت قال:


> *** منسوب صب خرسانة الاعمدة :**
> 
> يجب حساب منسوب نهاية صبالعمود الخرسانى حتى لا يؤثر مستقبلا على اعمال السقف ..
> عند الحساب تماما يكون العمل مضبوطا .
> ...



*واسكمالا للمشاركة السابقة .
يحدد منسوب صب الاعمدة قبلا فى النجارة للاعمدة .. 







واذا كان الخشب طويل يحدد على الاقل لوح واحد ..






هذا ووفق الله الجميع لكل خير ...*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (13 يوليو 2013)

*الخرطوم (اللى ) الاحمر لتمديدات الكهرباء فلماذا الاصفر والاخضر ..؟؟؟
*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (13 يوليو 2013)

يفضل فى الفتحات الكبيرة كفتحات المناور احاطة بكمرات من الارب جهات لتركيز اجهادات حول هذه الفتحة ..






بتلسيح علوى وسفلى متساوى ..






واحاول البحث عن صورة منفذة ..


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (13 يوليو 2013)

المهندس الصامت قال:


> *واستكمالا لجزء بلاطة الكابولى Cantilever * *
> 
> فى احيان كثيرة خصوصا فى البلاطة اللاكمرية (المسطحة) Flat Slab >>
> عمل كمرة مخفية Hidden Beam بين الاعمدة الخارجية للمساعدة فى حمل بلاطة الكابولى خصوصا عن طول بلاطة الكابولى ..كما واضح** لرقم 3*
> ...



*واستكمالا للمشاركة السابقة ..
1- الشكل الناتج عن الخشب الابلكاج محكم الدوران .. خلافا لو استخدمت قطع خشب ..






وهذه صورة لدوران مع شكل ناتج عن فورمة تم ذكرها سابقا ..






2- استخدام آخر لخشب الابلكاج عمل الفتحات الدائرية لسهولة الدوران كما وضح سابقا ويتم تقويتها من الداخل ..والصورة توضح ايضا ان الفتحة ليس شرطا القطع بالمنشار فى الخشب للسقف بل يكتفى بتحديد الفتحة واحكام الجنب من الداخل ..






وهذا شكل الفتحة من اسفل بفورمة تم ذكرها سابقا . وطبعا الفورمة فى النهاية للشكل الجمالى ..






افضل من فتحة مصمتة كما بالشكل ..

*



*
هذا ووفق الله الجميع لكل خير ...




*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (13 يوليو 2013)

*اختبار التحميل الاستاتيكى Static Loading Test
الهدف الحصول على وزن الاختبار ....
ولكن تختلف من طريق لاخرى ...وشاهد مدى السهولة للتحميل والتنظيف ...

*











*هذا ووفق الله الجميع لكل خير ..*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (14 يوليو 2013)

*واستكمالا لاستخدام خشب الابلكاج ..
 السلالم الحلزونية helical ( Spiral) Stair







سلالم دورانية تكون فى اماكن صغيرة نسبيا ولها شكل جمالى افضل من النوع الآخر ..
وغالبا تركز فى طرفها السفلى على البلاطة السفلية وطرفها العلوى على البلاطة العلوية ..
** صورة من الاعلى 






** صورة من الاسفل وتوضح خشب الابلكاج المستخدم والارتكاز من اعلى 






** صورة اخرى من اعلى اثناء الحدادة والنجارة وتوضح استخم خشب الابلكاج .






** وهذه صورة بعد عمل الدرجات ...






** او يرتكز السلم على عمود فى المنتصف ويسمى عمود فحل ..وهى صورة ادرجت سابقا ..






وهذا فيد يو يوضح عملية رسم السلم على الاوتوكاد وبعض التويهات عن التنفيذ على الطبيعة (واعتذر عن عدم جودة الصوت - تحميل او مشاهدة ..

http://www.fileswap.com/dl/J0GalpvWPk/Hleical_Stair_Draw_-_Do.flv.html

ويفضل لو ترسم السلم على الارض وبعد كده النجار يرفعه .. بعد تحديد الابعاد مع النجار ..لانه بيكون صعب شوية على النجار ...
واحاول ان شاء الله البحث عن صور تنفيذية من البداية ..

** وهذا فيديو يوضح تصميم السلم الحلزونى للمهندس محمود زغلل .. تحميل ومشاهدة .
http://www.fileswap.com/dl/uNDg6tMyok/13-Helical_Stairs_Mahmoud_Zag.flv.html
هذا ووفق الله الجميع لكل خير ...
*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (14 يوليو 2013)

*سؤال :-
ما المسافة المسموح بها بين اشارة العمود والسيخ الجديد لضمان نقل السيخ للاحمال ... ام غير مسموح باى مسافة ؟؟؟؟ ..

*


----------



## م.احمد العراقي (14 يوليو 2013)

المهندس الصامت قال:


> *واستكمالا لجزء بلاطة الكابولى Cantilever * *
> 
> فى احيان كثيرة خصوصا فى البلاطة اللاكمرية (المسطحة) Flat Slab >>
> عمل كمرة مخفية Hidden Beam بين الاعمدة الخارجية للمساعدة فى حمل بلاطة الكابولى خصوصا عن طول بلاطة الكابولى ..كما واضح** لرقم 3*
> ...



السلام عليكم..لدي استفسار استاذي بخصوص ال hidden beam هل يتم حسابه عند التصميم ام هو اجتهاد المهندس المنفذ ..


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (14 يوليو 2013)

المهندس الصامت قال:


> *فى اعمال الحدادة Steel Fixing**
> 
> يقوم الحداد Steel Fixer بقص الحديد حسب الطول المطلوب وثنى زوايته حسب الزاوية المطلوبة ..
> ولكن هناك حدود للمقص اليدوى والتناية اليدوية ..
> ...



*واستكمالا لآخر جزئية من المشاركة السابقة ..وفيديو بسيط يوضح عمل رجل او زاوية لحديد غالبا 32مم ..- غالبا فى احد الكبارى -
تخيل لو حدادين بيعملوا الرجل دى ..محتاج 4 حدادين .... والتناية الكهرباء فى الانجاز ...

FileSwap.com : Bending Large Diameter ahmed Ragab.mp4 download free

*هذا ووفق الله الجميع لكل خير ..


----------



## م.احمد العراقي (14 يوليو 2013)

المهندس الصامت قال:


> *السؤال :-
> هل هناك حالة نلجأ فيها لعمل اعمدة الدور الثانى مع الدور الاول دون عمل اشاير ؟؟؟
> 
> 
> ...



للتذكير بهذا السؤال


----------



## رزق حجاوي (14 يوليو 2013)

م.احمد العراقي قال:


> للتذكير بهذا السؤال


السلام عليكم
اذا ركزت الانتباه ستجد ان الوطل splices لهذه الاعمدة تم في وسط العمود للطابق اي انه ليس كل طابقين معا.
وهذه التفصيله حسب متطلبات الكود الامريكي للزلازل ،
حيث تستخدم هذه التفصيلة عندما تكون المبنى frame مقاوم للزلازل
وقد تم النقاش فيها في اكثر من موضوع


----------



## رزق حجاوي (14 يوليو 2013)

المهندس الصامت قال:


> *سؤال :-
> ما المسافة المسموح بها بين اشارة العمود والسيخ الجديد لضمان نقل السيخ للاحمال ... ام غير مسموح باى مسافة ؟؟؟؟ ..
> 
> *



السلام عليكم
لقد تم الرد على مثل هذا السؤال في وقت سابق واليك الرد
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/eng328663/


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (15 يوليو 2013)

م.احمد العراقي قال:


> السلام عليكم..لدي استفسار استاذي بخصوص ال hidden beam هل يتم حسابه عند التصميم ام هو اجتهاد المهندس المنفذ ..



*ما رايته كان موجود ومنفذ ... ولم اعلم اذا كانت بالمخططات ام لا .
وان كان يوجد ما يؤيد الفكرة ..

الصورة التالية لكابولى وكلا الباكيتن بها كمرة ساقطة Projected Beam






وفى الصورة التالية باكية بها كمرة اقطة والباكية لاخرى قام بعمل فواتير على نهاية البلاطة مع الكابولى .






فالكمرة المخفية فكرة الفواتير ولكن حديد أكثر ..

وهذه صورة لكمرة كابولية للمساعدة فى حمل الكابولى ..وتوضح الكمرة الساقطة فى الدور الاسفل ..






وعموما احاول البحث عن مخطط به هذه الكمرة المخفية ....

*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (15 يوليو 2013)

رزق حجاوي قال:


> السلام عليكم
> لقد تم الرد على مثل هذا السؤال في وقت سابق واليك الرد
> http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/eng328663/


* جزاك الله خيرا مهندس رزق ..*
*والله بشمهندس رزق انا سمعت المعلومة دى 
المسافة المسموح بها 15سم او خمس طول الوصلة ..يعنى غالبا 15سم .. استغربت .. واتضح انها كما اشرت بالكود الامريكى ..
لكن فيما يخص الكود المصرى .. فهل المسافة هى هى ام هناك اختلاف .. لا اعلم ؟؟؟ احاول البحث مرة اخرى ...
*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (15 يوليو 2013)

هذا فيديو يشرح الاعمدة الخرسانية من حيث التسليح والابعاد والاشكال ..
فيديو محترم ويحوى غالب المعلومات عن الاعمدة . ومفيد جدا جدا للمهندسين حديثى التخرج ...

** رابط تحميل ومشاهدة مباشرة ...*

http://www.fileswap.com/dl/di8MrSufje/Column_Details_ahmed_ragab.flv.html

هذا ووفق الله الجميع لكل خير ...
*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (15 يوليو 2013)

*أتغيب فترة قصيرة ان شاء الله عن متابعة المشاركات .. لظروف العمل ..
ونعود ان شاء الله ونستكمل الرحلة ...

*


----------



## م.احمد العراقي (18 يوليو 2013)

المهندس الصامت قال:


> *ما رايته كان موجود ومنفذ ... ولم اعلم اذا كانت بالمخططات ام لا .
> وان كان يوجد ما يؤيد الفكرة ..
> 
> الصورة التالية لكابولى وكلا الباكيتن بها كمرة ساقطة Projected Beam
> ...



اذا كان لديك كتاب لو مرجع عن كيفيه تصميم هذه الكمره المخفيه وكيفيه اجراء الحساات لها ارجو اضافتها


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (25 يوليو 2013)

م.احمد العراقي قال:


> اذا كان لديك كتاب لو مرجع عن كيفيه تصميم هذه الكمره المخفيه وكيفيه اجراء الحساات لها ارجو اضافتها



*احاول البحث بشمهندس احمد ...
وبالنسبة للتصميم ممكن الاخوة المهتمين بالتصميم يفيدونك بكيفية التصميم ..- وخصوصا كيفية توصيف هذه الكمرة خصوصا انها نفس سمك بلاطة السقف *..؟؟؟


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (25 يوليو 2013)

محمد سنبله قال:


> تسليح الدروب بانل drop panel



** باكية السقوط Drop Panel

باكية حول العمود يكون قوطها فى البلاطات اللاكمرية بغرض زيادة مقاومة العزوم السالبة ..



















وهذه الباكية يفضل ان يتم عملها اولا كما فى حالة الكمرات الساقطة Projected Beam








ويجب ان يحدد منسوب الاعمدة منعا للتكسير الزيادة لاحقا ..







والتسليح كما أورد المهندس محمد سنبل






*واحاول البحث عن صور من بداية التلسيح لباكية السقوط وان كان التسليح يبدو بسيطا للباكية .. ولكن احاول البحث عن صور ...*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (25 يوليو 2013)

*واستكمالا لاعمال الامان Safty Works**

خصوصا قبل البدء فى اعمال الحفريات Excavation يتم عمل حواز Barriers منعا لسقوط العمال ..
وقد تجد هذا مشار اليه فى المخططات – 








والدوائر فى الصورة السابقة هى دعائم راسية للحاجز ..
كما يظهر بالصورة التالية من اعمال حول الحرم المكى ..






* والحاجز اما ان يكون قطعة حديد او خشب او خرسانة او بلاستيكى كما بالصورة 







* وهذه صورة ابعد للحاجز البلاستيكى من اعمال الحفر بانب الحرم المكى – زاده الله تعظيما وتشريفا- للتوسعة لاعمال المطاف 






* والفكرة نفسها للحوجز للادوار العالية ...






وتجد شكل آخر لهذا الحاجز خصوصا عند الدورانات على الطرق السريعة ..

*



*

هذا ووفق الله الجميع لكل خير ...

*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (25 يوليو 2013)

*من اشكال الكانات .. الكانة المثلثة ..

**واغلب الاماكن التى تستخدم فيها ..
* اما كانة العصب للبلاطة المعصبة (الهوردى) Hollow Block
بدلا من الكانة المغلقة او الكانة المفتوحة ..














* المكان الثانى وان لم تكن كلنة مثلثة كاملة لعمل درجات السلالم Stair Steps











هذا ووفق الله الجميع لكل خير ...

*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (25 يوليو 2013)

*تم ذكر المقص الكهربائى لقطع الاسياخ ذات القطر الكبير 20 مم و25مم وما فوق للسرعة والتوفير ..






السؤال :- اذا كان لديك عدد بسيط من هذه الاقطر مستخدم ..فتكلفة الاتيان بمقص كهربائى غير مجدية بالمرة .
الحل : يقوم الحداد باستخدام صاروخ للقطع باسطوانة خاصة بالقطع فى الحديد ..






هذا ووفق الله الجميع لكل خير ...*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (25 يوليو 2013)

المهندس الصامت قال:


> *واستكمالا لاستخدام خشب الابلكاج ..
> السلالم الحلزونية helical ( Spiral) Stair
> 
> 
> ...



*وهذه صورة لاعمال النجارة للسلم قبل عمل التطبيق ...*






*ويستكمل ان شاء الله ..*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (26 يوليو 2013)

*لف الكانة الاتوماتيك لعمود 6 اسياخ ..بدلا من كلنة خارجة صندوق وكانة حباية داخل ...






FileSwap.com : ظ„ظپ ظƒط§ظ†ط© ط§طھظˆظ…ط§طھظٹظƒ 6 ط§ط³ظٹط§ط®.flv download free*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (26 يوليو 2013)

*فائدة الكانة الشتش (الشدش)









*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (28 يوليو 2013)

*** بالنسبة للتمديدات الكهربية :-

غالبا يتم عمل تمديدات كهرباء السقف على النجارة مباشرة وتحت الحديد .
ويتم تثبيت الخراطيم الداخلة لعلب المروحة او النجف بمسامير فى المنتصف الخرطوم (اللى ) وفى الصورة الثانية تج المسمار بجانب الخرطوم وملفوف حول الخرطرم سلك رباط .. واعتقد ذلك لفضل لتسهيل ادخال اسلاك التغذية لاحقا ..
ويراعى المنطقة حول العلبة لمنع انسداد الخراطيم الداخلة للعلبة ..

*









هذا ووفق الله الجميع لكل خير ...


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (28 يوليو 2013)

*شرح جميل عن تثبيت الميزان Level وقراءة القامة ٍStaff





قراءة المنسوب وامكانية قراءة الزاوية ...

http://www.fileswap.com/dl/Z4Xc2J7KVW/Level_Installtion_E.Ahmed_Ragab.flv.html

هذا ووفق الله الجميع لكل خير ...

*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (2 أغسطس 2013)

*ما فائدة المادة التى يتم رشها بد صب الخرسانة 

*


----------



## رزق حجاوي (2 أغسطس 2013)

المهندس الصامت قال:


> *ما فائدة المادة التى يتم رشها بد صب الخرسانة
> 
> *


السلام عليكم
لمعالجة الخرسانة بعد الصب concrete curing هناك عددة طرق

الرش بالماء(بكافة الطرق ، الغمر ، الرش اليدوي، المرشات، ....)
استخدام البخار(يتم في مصانع الخرسانة المسبقة الصنع).
استخدام المواد الكيميائية concrete curing compound حيث تعمل على تغليف الخرسانة بطبقة شمعية(وهذا الذي يتم في الصورة) وهي على نوعين water bast او oil base (وهو قليل الاستعمال حاليا) وتستخدم المرشاة اليدولية عادة (المرشة الزراعية) او الرول او الفرشاة.
حيث تعمل هذه المادة على المحافظة على الماء اللازم للتفاعل (داخل الخرسانة ) من التبخر ويتم استخدمها بعد تصلب الخرسانة مباشرة.
ولكن لها سيئة يجب الانتباه لها انه يجب ازالتها قبل اجراء عملية الدهان او العزل للخرسانة (يجب قراءة النشره للمادة المستعمله حيث ان بعضها مع الزمن يزول تاثيرها -60يوم_ ومنها يجب استخدام القذف الرملي او الكحت grinding قبل الدهان او العزل).
للمزيد اليك هذا الفيديو
http://video.search.yahoo.com/video...g+comppund+for+concrete&fr=sfp&sigb=12djt2stp


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (2 أغسطس 2013)

رزق حجاوي قال:


> السلام عليكم
> لمعالجة الخرسانة بعد الصب concrete curing هناك عددة طرق
> 
> الرش بالماء(بكافة الطرق ، الغمر ، الرش اليدوي، المرشات، ....)
> ...



*جزاك الله خيرا على التوضيح مهندس رزق .. وللتوضيح فهذه الصورة لمنشأ فى مطار اسيوط الدولى اثناء الانشاء ..*
*ولا بد من ان استخام مثل هذه الطريقة فى المعالجة يكون اشتراطا فى مواصفات المشروع .حيث اعت بتكلفة مثل هذه الطريقة ..*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (2 أغسطس 2013)

*فى البلاطات لاحقة الشد Post Tension Slab

فى اماكن شد الكابلات يتم اضافة جزء حلزونى لتحمل الاجهادات العالية الناجمة عن عملية الشد ...






* الشكل الغالبا موجود ..






* شكل آخر






*


----------



## رزق حجاوي (3 أغسطس 2013)

المهندس الصامت قال:


> *جزاك الله خيرا على التوضيح مهندس رزق .. وللتوضيح فهذه الصورة لمنشأ فى مطار اسيوط الدولى اثناء الانشاء ..*
> *ولا بد من ان استخام مثل هذه الطريقة فى المعالجة يكون اشتراطا فى مواصفات المشروع .حيث اعت بتكلفة مثل هذه الطريقة ..*


السلام عليكم
ان استخدام معالجة الخرسانة بمادة curing compound هل اقل تكلفة من استخدام الماء بالمعالجة .
وعادة ما يقترح المقاول هذه المادة بدلا من استخدام الماء وفي احيان اخرى تكون مشروطة بالعطاء.


----------



## رزق حجاوي (3 أغسطس 2013)

المهندس الصامت قال:


> *فى البلاطات لاحقة الشد Post Tension Slab
> فى اماكن شد الكابلات يتم اضافة جزء حلزونى لتحمل الاجهادات العالية الناجمة عن عملية الشد ...
> 
> 
> ...


السلام عليكم
الصور التي ارفقتها تمثل انواع post tenstioned Comncrete(الشد اللاحق)
*



*
pots tensioned Concrete With Bonded Tendons وهو الذي يتم استخدام فيه مادة الغراوت grout في المجرى conduit(ويتم استخدام 3 كوابل او اكثر في كل مجرى).
*




**pots tensioned Concrete With Unbonded Tendons حيث لا يتم استخدا الجروات وانما يكون الكيبل المعدني معزول بطبقة من الشحمة وحولها pvc لحماية الكيل والسماح بشد الكيبل.*(ويتم استخدام كبيل واحد فقط في كل مجرى).
وللتعرف اكثر على هذا النوع اليكم هذا الفيديو الذي يشرح مرحلة التصنيع والتجهيز والتركيب والشد
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hWoAZjq42Fc
وكلا النوعين يستخدما في البلاطات والارضيات ولكل طريقة فوائدها عن الاخرى .
وقد تم التفصيل بالشرح في موضوع 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/eng95853/


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (3 أغسطس 2013)

رزق حجاوي قال:


> السلام عليكم
> ان استخدام معالجة الخرسانة بمادة curing compound هل اقل تكلفة من استخدام الماء بالمعالجة .
> وعادة ما يقترح المقاول هذه المادة بدلا من استخدام الماء وفي احيان اخرى تكون مشروطة بالعطاء.



*كيف بشمهندس رزق ... ويضاف لتكلفة الاستعمال تكلفة الازالة قبل اعمال العزل ...* *والمياه بالتأكيد مصدر المياه موجود ..*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (3 أغسطس 2013)

رزق حجاوي قال:


> السلام عليكم
> الصور التي ارفقتها تمثل انواع post tenstioned Comncrete(الشد اللاحق)
> *
> 
> ...



* جزاك الله خيرا على التوضيح بشمهنس رزق .. ونعتمد عليك فلديك الخبرة والحمد لله فى التوضيح والاستكمال ..*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (3 أغسطس 2013)

*من مصطلحات اعمال الديكور .. البرامق ..
وهى شكل خرسانى يتم صبه فى فورمة للحصول على الشكل المطلوب ...
ويتم استخدامها للشكل الجمالى بدلا من الطوب المصمت ...

*



*

ولازم تعمل حسابك ..هل ستستخدم برامق ام طوب مصمت .. علشان عامل البناء لا يقوم باستكمال المبانى ويتم تكسيرها لاحقا ...
هذا ووفق الله الجميع لكل خير ...


*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (3 أغسطس 2013)

*استفسار مهندس رزق ..
ما حدث فى برج infinty فى مارينا دبى .. وحدوث فتحات فى الستائر المعدنية .. كيف حدث الامر ؟؟ وكيف تم معالجته ؟؟؟
*


----------



## رزق حجاوي (4 أغسطس 2013)

المهندس الصامت قال:


> *استفسار مهندس رزق ..
> ما حدث فى برج infinty فى مارينا دبى .. وحدوث فتحات فى الستائر المعدنية .. كيف حدث الامر ؟؟ وكيف تم معالجته ؟؟؟
> *


السلام عليكم
لقد تمت الاجابة على هذا السؤال بالتفصيل في موضوع مشاكل تنفيذية وحلول هندسية المشاركة رقم #715 وعلى الرابط التالي
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/eng85501-72/


> *كيف بشمهندس رزق ... ويضاف لتكلفة الاستعمال تكلفة الازالة قبل اعمال العزل ...* *والمياه بالتأكيد مصدر المياه موجود .*


المقارنة بين تكلفة الماء وتكلفة استخدام المواد الكيميائية تعتمد على ثمن كل واحدة .
فاذا كان لدينا ارضيات او بلاطات والمطلوب غمرها بالماء او السقاية المستمرة لمدة سبعة ايام ..؟ 
والعمالة التي ستحتاجها في كل مرة للسقابة بينما تلك مرة وةاحدة فقط (اما لازالتها فهو عندما يكون لدينا دهان للسطح).
وكان ثمن الماء مرتفع (مثلا في الاردن ثمن المتر المكعب داخل العاصمة 7.2 دولار وخارج العاصمة يتضاعف السعر .) فلك ان تحسب وتقارن.


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (4 أغسطس 2013)

*انشاء قايسونات الخوازيق Pile Cassion كما بالشكل التالى .. كيف يكون الانشاء ...






بعد انشاء الستائر المعدنية shetpilesوعمل التقويات من الداخل ...يم عمل سكة قضبان لتحرك ماكينة عمل القاسونات كما بالشكل التالى ..











ومن ثم ييستكمل العمل ..





*


----------



## رزق حجاوي (4 أغسطس 2013)

المهندس الصامت قال:


> *انشاء قايسونات الخوازيق Pile Cassion كما بالشكل التالى .. كيف يكون الانشاء ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


السلام عليكم
اشكرك على هذه المشاركة القيمة والصور الرائعة .
ولكن السؤال كيف يمكن منع تسرب المياه من الاسفل الى داخل القيسون وخصوصا أنها ضمن حوض مائي (نهر او بحر ...)؟؟؟
اذا كان هناك صور لطريقة معالجة القاعدة (الارضية )؟؟؟


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (5 أغسطس 2013)

يا بشمهندس رزق .. لا يفتى ومالك فى المدينة ...
حاولت البحث عن مزيد من الصور لمواحل الانشاء ولكن للاسف لم اجد .. الصور المتاحة صور للقايسونات ...
وما ادركته فى بحث .. من الكود المصرى بخصوص السدود المحيطية cofferdam >>







 




* والملاحظة بخصوص الجمع بين الاهتزاز والغمر Vibroflotation






* معامل الامان :-







* يعنى من الممكن اضافة فرشة خرسانية ...






* ويعتمد على الوزن فى مقاومة التعويم .. 






* مع ابار عميقة او طلمبات نزح ..











** وهذه صورة للموقع السابق بعد صب الخرسانة اسفل هامة الخوازيق ..






وبعد ذلك تبدا اعمال الحدادة للبشة لنفس المشروع .. دون اى مشاكل لظهور المياه .






* وبعد ذلك يتم ازالة السد المحيطى شيئا فشيئا ..





واحاول البحث عن صور لمعالجة الارضية بتوضيح اكثر ان تيسر الامر ان شاء الله ....


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (6 أغسطس 2013)

المهندس الصامت قال:


> *القيسونات caissons**
> 
> هي أساسات عميقة مفرغة تتكون من خلية واحدة أو عدة خلايا أسطوانية وتصنع من الخرسانة المسلحة أو الحديد وتستخدم القيسونات حالة صعوبة الاعمال العادية كالحفر البريمى للخوازيق فى حالة وجود ركيزة لاحد الكبارى بمنتصف مياه مثلا .. والتفصيل فى الصورتين التالييتين ..
> 
> ...



*واستكمالا لاعمال القايسونات cassion Construction 
* قد يضاف سن بريمى فى نهاية القايسون لتسهيل اختراق القايسون للتربة – خصوصا مع قوة التربة المخترقة –






* فى القايسونات ذات الاقطار الكبيرة خصوصا القايسونات البحرية ..
تكون هناك ماكينة خاصة لاستخراج المواد داخل القايسون 
Didding Out Machine












خلافا للقايسونات صغيرة الاقطار يتم استخراج ناتج الحفر بماكينة دق القايسون ...

*


----------



## Abo yousief M (6 أغسطس 2013)

جزاك لله خيرا


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (6 أغسطس 2013)

*


المهندس الصامت قال:



الصورة توضح لما يسمى بنظام التاريض (الارضى) وقضيب التاريض فى تقاطع الاسلاك ..

التأريض Grounding System – Earthling system







وهو نظام للحماية من التسريبات للتيار الكهربائى ..وتجد اهمية موضوع التاريض خصوصا فى انشاء محطات الكهرباء ...ويسمى هنا" تأريض الأمان" أو " التأريض الوقائي"
 ويتم توصيل اسلاك التاريض داخل الخرسانات لجمع التسريبات الى الارض ..
والصورة التالية توضح سلك التاريض داخل احد الاعمدة الخرسانية ..











والسلك يقال عليه سلك 90 .ويكون عاريا تماما ...
وان شاء الله اجيب سعره كام ...
وهناك مشاركة لاحقة بخصوص الشبكة Earthling Grid التى تكون اسفل المبنى
هذا ووفق الله الجميع لكل خير ..




أنقر للتوسيع...


واستكمالا للمشاركة السابقة 
من شبكة التاريض (الارضى ) تتجه الاسلاك فى النهاية لغرفة التاريض (حفرة داخل الارض )
ويكون مشار الى مكان الحفرة تحت المنشا ..






وتلاحظ فى الصورة السابقة شبكة التاريض التى تكون تحت المنشا ايضا ( وقريبا اورد صور للشبكة واللحامات بين اسلاك الشبكة )

* تفاصيل الحفرة .. واورد صور واقعية حالما اجدها ..








هذا ووفق الله الجميع لكل خير ....

*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (6 أغسطس 2013)

*فى بعض المشاريع التتابع للاعمال تحت اللبشة الخرسانية - خصوصا المشاريع المهمة - ...

*



*
ويتم توضيح الصورة السابقة قريبا ان شاء الله ..


*


----------



## رزق حجاوي (8 أغسطس 2013)

المهندس الصامت قال:


> يا بشمهندس رزق .. لا يفتى ومالك فى المدينة ...
> حاولت البحث عن مزيد من الصور لمواحل الانشاء ولكن للاسف لم اجد .. الصور المتاحة صور للقايسونات ...
> وما ادركته فى بحث .. من الكود المصرى بخصوص السدود المحيطية cofferdam >>
> 
> ...


السلام عليكم
كل عام والجميع بالف خير بمناسبة عيد الفطر المبارك.
بخصوص المواصفات للقيسونات حسب الكود المصري ، هل هي في كود الاساسات او اي كود اخر
واذا كانت متوفر الكود لديك كاملا ان تشير لنا به واذا امكن تنزيله.
مع شكري وتقديري لجهودكم في الملتقى


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (12 أغسطس 2013)

رزق حجاوي قال:


> السلام عليكم
> كل عام والجميع بالف خير بمناسبة عيد الفطر المبارك.
> بخصوص المواصفات للقيسونات حسب الكود المصري ، هل هي في كود الاساسات او اي كود اخر
> واذا كانت متوفر الكود لديك كاملا ان تشير لنا به واذا امكن تنزيله.
> مع شكري وتقديري لجهودكم في الملتقى



وأنت بخير بشمهندس رزق .. واعاده الله عليك عيدا مباركا كل عام ..
بخصوص المواصفات من الكود المصرى للاساسات ( 4\4\2\2 ب(
معامل الامان 4\4\3 )
الكود المصرى للاساسات
http://www.4shared.com/office/7vpeFeR_/____.html

وبالنسبة لمعلومة التثبيت بالغمر والاهتزاز بند 5\3\4\2 د )
من كود التحميل على التربة ذات المشاكل .*.*
http://www.fileswap.com/dl/w0KUXKrBkQ/5-_الاساسات_على_التربة_ذات_المشاكل.pdf.html


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (12 أغسطس 2013)

المهندس الصامت قال:


> *صورة توضيحية لاشكال مكان السمل (الميدة Ground Beam- Tie beam) بالنسبة للقواعد ..**
> 
> * فى مستوى الفواعد
> 
> ...



*واستكمالا فهذه صورة توضيحية للسملة او الميدة الرابطة لرقاب الاعمدة ...*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (12 أغسطس 2013)

*قد يكون الاستلامات البسيطة للاعمال من الدرجة بمكان وقد تهمل اعتمادا على انها كذلك ...
بعض من نشارة الخشب اسفل حديد الكمرات ...

*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (12 أغسطس 2013)

المهندس الصامت قال:


> *فيما تستخدم هذه المعدة الجريئة ..؟؟؟
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*وتوضيحا على المشاركة السابقة . من المعدات المستخدمة فى الحفر . خصوصا الحفر للخنادق Trenhes
** ** الترانشرات Trenchers**

حفر للمواسير والكابلات بالعرض والعمق المطلوب وطبعا يشترط عدم وجود مرافق تعوق طريق المعدة ..
* الترنشر ساقية Wheel Trencher
مزودة بهيكل معدنى على شكل ساقية راسية مزودة يقواديس مركبة على محيط الساقية .ويخرج ناتج الحفر على سير مائل فى منتصف المعدة 

*الترنشر السلمى Ladder Trencher
* ترنشر باسنان قاطعة
* ترنشر حفار Backhoe Trencher





















وهذا فيديو بسيط يوضح عملية الحفر ...

http://www.fileswap.com/dl/qXEswpHgT/trencher.flv.html

هذا ووفق الله الجميع لكل خير ...
*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (12 أغسطس 2013)

*مصطلح الحطة **

* فى نجارة الاعمدة






* فى وجود الشنايش اعلى اعمال الطوب . حيث يتم البناء على مرحلتين .
وتلاحظ الشنايش اعلى الحائط ..







*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (12 أغسطس 2013)

*من الطرق للتغلب على طول الاعمدة خصوصا فى الدور الارضى .. ( الطول المعرض للانبعاج)
عمل كمرة رابطة للاعمدة على مستوى قريب من السقف لترك مسافة كافية لفتحة باب محلات ..

*


----------



## رزق حجاوي (12 أغسطس 2013)

المهندس الصامت قال:


> *من الطرق للتغلب على طول الاعمدة خصوصا فى الدور الارضى .. ( الطول المعرض للانبعاج)
> عمل كمرة رابطة للاعمدة على مستوى قريب من السقف لترك مسافة كافية لفتحة باب محلات ..
> 
> *


السلام عليكم
من الملاحظ خلال الصورة ان الهدف من الكمره على المستوى العالي beam=lintel هي نهاية لاعمال البلوك لتأمين فتحة (شباك) على المستوى المرتفع.حيث انه من الملاحظ البناء سكني وقد تم اضافة الكمرة علة كامل محيط البناء.
لاننا عادة عندما نرغب لتقليل التحنيب buckling للاعمدة نضيف كمره تكون قريبه من الوسط.
ومن الملاحظ ايضا دقة تنفيذ الاشكال المعمارية بالخرسانة ....؟؟؟؟!!!!.
واستخدام بلاطة فلات سلاب (الفطرية) للاسقف.


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (14 أغسطس 2013)

التكريك Dredging

اعمال التطهير للترع والقنوات ..واعمال الانشاء ..
مثال على ذلك .. فى الشمروع الذى يتم الانشاء فيه حاليا . مشروع قناطر اسيوط الجديدة New Assuite Barrage حيث يتم حيث يتم ترك مسافة لعبور مياه النيل ولاستيعاب هذه المسافة للمياه يتم عمل تكريك لهذه المنطقة بغرض تعميق ارتفاع المياه فى هذه المنطقة ..












الانواع المستخدمة فى التكريك :-

1- كراكة بكباش Clamshell Dredger
ومفيدة جدا طبعا فى الاماكن الضيقة كما وضح استخدامها فى الحوائط اللوحية Digphram Wall


















2- كراكة القواديس Bucket Ladder Drdger
وكما فى وضح فى احد انواع الترنشرات trenchers
تنزيل الاطار المعدنى يحمل القواديس فى سلسلة دائرية الى قاع الحفر , وتدور القواديس وتمتلئ بناتج الحفر وتصعد الى اعلى ..













3- كراكة القطع والشفط Cutting Suction Drdger

حالة التربة شديدة التماسك , ويمكن لهذه الكراكة العمل حتى عمق 15م












ومثال على استخدام هذا النوع فقد استخدم فى اعمال التركيك لمشروع قناطى نجع حمادى كما تلاخظ فى الصورة التالية انه يتم تثبيت الكراكة 
بواسطة 2 خازوق 







4- كراكة شفط Suction Drdger
رصيف عائم مزود بطلمبة طاردة قوية وماسورة شفط ويتم خلخلة التربة بواسطة دفع المياه Jetting بطلمبات قوية ..







ويستكمل ان شاء الله حال التوصل لمزيد من التفصيل


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (14 أغسطس 2013)

رزق حجاوي قال:


> السلام عليكم
> من الملاحظ خلال الصورة ان الهدف من الكمره على المستوى العالي beam=lintel هي نهاية لاعمال البلوك لتأمين فتحة (شباك) على المستوى المرتفع.حيث انه من الملاحظ البناء سكني وقد تم اضافة الكمرة علة كامل محيط البناء.
> لاننا عادة عندما نرغب لتقليل التحنيب buckling للاعمدة نضيف كمره تكون قريبه من الوسط.
> ومن الملاحظ ايضا دقة تنفيذ الاشكال المعمارية بالخرسانة ....؟؟؟؟!!!!.
> واستخدام بلاطة فلات سلاب (الفطرية) للاسقف.



*فعلا بشمهندس رزق 
1- هى نهاية لاعمال الطوب ويوجد فتحة شباك فوق الكمرة ...
وبالنسبة لمكان الكمرة .. صعب ان تكون الكمرة فى منتصف العمود حيث غالبا تكون فتحة محلات تحتاج لفتحة صافية كبيرة .. - ان شئت ان تقول اهون الشر - لو مكان الكمرة عالى .. فهو على الاقل افضل من عدم وجودها ..
2- الاعمال المعمارية ليست على صعوبة خصوصا مع توفر فرم جاهزة تكاد تلبى كافة الاحتياجات
*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (14 أغسطس 2013)

المهندس الصامت قال:


> *ثانيا بعدما ذكرنا طريقة النزح السطحى وهو كما ملاحظ طريقة لنزح المياه بعد اعمل الحفر ولكن هناك طرق قبل القيام باعمال الحفر ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*واستكمالا لطريقة الحراب well Point .. فقد تم ذكر ان الطريقة مناسبة لارتفاع فى حدود 4م تقريبا ...
وهذه صورة لاحد الابراج فى مدينة الخبر -م. عمر الصاوى- استخدم فيها نزح المياه على مراحل Multistage لعمق وصل الى **24م **..
*





*وهذه صورة توضح النزح على صفين من الابر على منسوبين مختلفين داخل الستارة وخارجها ..*






*وكما ذكر حالة عدم اقتصادية طريقة الحراب يتم اللجوء الى الابار العميقة ...*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (14 أغسطس 2013)

*من انواع الاخشاب :-
*


----------



## man_oftheages (14 أغسطس 2013)

*جزاك الله خيرا*

جزاك الله خيرا علي هذا المجهود الجبار ....
فلك ان تعرف كم استفدت من حضرتك من هذا الشرح الاكثر من رائع.....واتمني لك دوام التفوق والنجاح...
اخوك محمد الخطيب


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (15 أغسطس 2013)

الشدة (الطوبار) المنزلقة (المتسلقة) Slip (climbing) Form

من المؤكد انه تم التعرض لهذا النوع والمعلومات الاتية تم ذكرها سلفا ..
ولكن اعود بذكرها لتكون قاعدة اذا ذكر تفصيل فيما بعد ان شاء الله ..





وهذا فيديو بسيط من المقاولون العرب :-





http://www.fileswap.com/dl/pjWAqrNI6y/الشدات_المنزلقة_-_Slipform.flv.html

تعتمد الفكرة على استمرار صب الخرسانة المتواصل داخل شدات متحركة الى اعلى تأخذ القطاع المطلوب بمعدل صب محدد .
* تكون الشدة بارتفاع 1,2- 2م 
* تركب الشدة فى المكان المحدد وبالقطاع المطلوب
* يبدأ الصب داخل الشدة ثم تبدأ عملية الرفع بمعدل 15- 30 سم\الساعة . يتوقف معدل الانزلاق على زمن شك الخرسانة ويرتبط أيضا على درجة الحرارة .
 * يراعى الدقة فى معدل رفع الشدة
اسرع من اللازم تسقط الخرسانة من الاسفل 
ابطء من اللازم تنفصل الخرسانة الحديثة عن الخرسانة المصبوبة
* يجب التأكد من عدم التصاق الشدة بالخرسانة المصبوبة سابقا حتى لا تتولد عليها اجهادات شد تفتتها أثناء الرفع الهيدروليكي للشدة . لذا يفضل دهان الشدة من الداخل قبل الصب .
وبناء على راى احد الاستشاريين م. محمود المصيلحى
* بالنسبة للاقطار الصغيرة (3-7م) معدل الرفع اليومى (24ساعة) 5-7 م.ط من ارتفاع المبنى
* بالنسبة للاقطار المتوسطة 8- 14م) نعدل الرفع اليومى (24ساعة) 4-6 م.ط من ارتفاع المبنى
* بالنسبة للاقطار الكبيرة (15-30م) معدل الرفع اليومى (24ساعة) 3-4 م.ط من ارتفاع المبنى

 ** من المعدلات الداخلة فى التاثير على معدل الشدة
تركيب جرابات للكابلات مسبقة الاجهاد كما فى الصورة التالية لاحد الابراج الرئيسية Tower Pylon لاحد الكبارى















* انشاء احد خزانات المياه .







* احدى التوربينات فى احدى محطات الكهرباء الحرارية ..





 

** من امثلة استخدام هذه الشدة
انشاء صوامع الغلال فى منطقة جدة بسعة تخزين 20000م3 \ 4شهور
















هذا ووفق الله الجميع لكل خير ...


----------



## نميرة (15 أغسطس 2013)

أ.رزق المحترم السلام عليكم

ارسلت لك سؤال على ايميلك الان

ارجو الرد 

مع الشكر والتقدير


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (23 أغسطس 2013)

المهندس الصامت قال:


> *فى بعض المشاريع التتابع للاعمال تحت اللبشة الخرسانية - خصوصا المشاريع المهمة - ...
> 
> *
> 
> ...



*وهذه صورة توضح اول 3 طبقات**

1- التربة التى تم دمكها Compacted Soil
2- حماية التربة بمشمع بلاستيك polyethyelne Sheet
3- الخرسانة العادية Lean Conceret
x اشارة الى سلك التاريض داخل خرسانة القواعد للمحولات - وان كان يختلف فى شكله بعض الشيء عن الموضح فى الصورة

*



*

وقى الصورة التالية Y توضح جزء من شبكة الارضى التاريض Earthing حيث يتم زيادة اطوال الشبكة من اسسفل القاعدة ليتم ربطها مع اى توسعات مستقبلية .

*




**ملاحظة
1- الاسلاك النحاسية داخل الخرسانة تم الاشارة اليها سابقا وهى تكون داخل اعمدة او حوائط تحمل معدات 
كهربائية
*



*

2- شبكة التاريض وخلافه توجد غالبا فقط فى الاعمال الخرسانية لمحطات الكهرباء - قد لا تقابل تاريض بهذا الشكل - ولكن من باب العلم .
هذا ووفق الله الجميع لكل خير ...*


----------



## man_oftheages (23 أغسطس 2013)

الله ينور يا بشمهندس علي معلوماتك القيمة دي واعذرنا علي قلة تفاعلنا معك لقلة خبرتنا حيث انا لسه خريج السنة دي...


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (24 أغسطس 2013)

المهندس الصامت قال:


> ** استلام الراسية للنجارة فى الموقع :-*
> 
> *1- الاعمال ذات الارتفاع البسيط يتم استلامها بميزان مياه
> 
> ...



*والصورة التى توضح ما تحته خط فيما سبق البلابل 
.. بوجود خيط وفى نهايته حجر ..- وفى النهاية المحصلة واحدة -* الحصول على الراسية


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (24 أغسطس 2013)

*هل يمكن تنفيذ كابولى بهذا الطول .. *


----------



## al-senator (24 أغسطس 2013)

المهندس الصامت قال:


> *هل يمكن تنفيذ كابولى بهذا الطول .. *



أكيد يُمكن::
من الممكن الإستعانة بـ أعمدة الربط (الفرعونية) 


ومن الممكن أيضا نعمل تغير في الdepth يعني لنفرض أن الكابولي كان عمقه30سم ، نبدأ تخفيض العمق تدريجاً حتى نهاية الكابولي لينتهي مثلاً الى 10سم
لكن في هذه الحالة رح يكون الكابولي فقط حامل نفسه


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (2 سبتمبر 2013)

al-senator قال:


> أكيد يُمكن::
> من الممكن الإستعانة بـ أعمدة الربط (الفرعونية)
> مشاهدة المرفق 92906
> مشاهدة المرفق 92908
> ...



*جزاك الله خيرا بشمهندس على المتابعة ....
وفعلا فكرة اعمدة الربط فكرة كويس للتغلب على طول الكابولى وكان المهندس محمد سنبل قد شاركنا بتفصيل مسبق لها ...
وعلى اية حال انتظر كيف سينفذ الكابولى .. واورد صورة للمنفذ فعلا ... هذا فقط ما يؤخرنى فى الرد ...
وقريبا اورد صورة للكابولى حتى وان نفذ بطول اصغر ..*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (2 سبتمبر 2013)

من مصطلحات الموقع الشمفر Chamfer  

قطعة خشب او بلاستيك غالبا (2سم *2سم) تكون فى سوك (اركان) الاعمدة او الحوائط او جوانب الكمرات او التقاء السقف مع الكمرات .
حيث تكون سوكة العمود او الكمرة مكان ضعيف فيتم عمل دوران لتلافى تكسيره لاحقا .- التكسير -غالبا- من عدم رش الشدة بالمياه فلتتصق الخرسانة بالخشب - نسبيا- وعندما يقوم النجار بالفك فيتكسر هذا الجزء .
وهذا المكان عرضة للتعشيش .






وفى النهاية هذا من جودة الاعمال المنفذة ..والا ممكن المليس Plasterer ان يقوم بمعالجة الشكل .ولكن عمل هذا يعطى انطباع جيد عن المقاول او الشركة المنفذة . والشمفر لا يكاد يكلف شيئا .






والخشب كما ترى من الصورة افضل من البلاستيك حيث امكانية تثبيته افضل من البلاستيك – يراعى جيدا ان يتم تثبيت الشمفر – والا يكون كما يقال بالمثل المصرى - جينا نكحلها عميناها - لان قطعة الخشب او البلاستيك ممكن تنام داخل لعمود ويبقى شكلها غير مقبول اطلاقا .






وقد يطلب كاشتراط احيانا فى الاعمال والمشاريع المهمة ...
هذا ووفق الله الجميع لكل خير ...


----------



## إسلام علي (2 سبتمبر 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا أخي الكريم
إنت بتجيب الصور دي منيييين ؟!!!


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (2 سبتمبر 2013)

إسلام علي قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا أخي الكريم
> إنت بتجيب الصور دي منيييين ؟!!!



*الله يكرمك مهندس اسلام ... البحث هنا وهنا على النت او مشاريع جارى تنفيذها .. واخر صورتين لموقع اعمل فيه ...*
*ووفقك الله لكل خير ...*


----------



## اقليدس العرب (2 سبتمبر 2013)

فيما يخص ال cantlever slab بطول ٤م لن يكون امنا من ناحيه الهطول الا باستخدام طريقه مايسمى الاعمده الفرعونيه inclined columns او بعمل جسور beams والتي ستعمل ايضا cantlever


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (3 سبتمبر 2013)

*سؤال بسيط :-**

هل يتناقض مع اعتبارات التصميم عمل عصب مكان الجزء المصمت soild part (بغض النظر عن تهدير الحديد )

باعتبار الحداد اخطا .. وجينا للكلام وقال يا بشمهندس هيا مش خرسانة بس انا عملتها خرسانة مسلحة ..اقوى ؟؟؟

*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (3 سبتمبر 2013)

*هل قد تعتبر الكمرة بالشكل التالى كمرة عميقة This beam considered deep Beam or not??

*


----------



## al-senator (3 سبتمبر 2013)

المهندس الصامت قال:


> *سؤال بسيط :-**
> 
> هل يتناقض مع اعتبارات التصميم عمل عصب مكان الجزء المصمت soild part (بغض النظر عن تهدير الحديد )
> 
> ...


السلام عليكم..
بداية لا بد من توضيح أن solid part يستخدم لمقاومة shear force و negative bending moment لذلك يتم تصميم الجسر كوحدة واحدة"L-SECTION" على سبيل المثال ، تماماً مثل الصورة التي أرفقتها في استفسارك "بشمهندس" لذلك عند مقاومة هذه القوى والعزوم يتصرف الجسر كوحدة واحدة أما في حال كان جسر يلاصقه تماماً عصب الأمر يختلف تماماً، لا يوجد كانات تربط العصب بالجسر فسوف يتصرف كلٌ على حدا، حتى لو قلنا ان العصب سيكون في منطقة الضغط فهو أيضاً في منطقة العزوم السالبة ...والله أعلم


----------



## al-senator (3 سبتمبر 2013)

المهندس الصامت قال:


> *هل قد تعتبر الكمرة بالشكل التالى كمرة عميقة This beam considered deep Beam or not??
> 
> *



تحياتي لك مهندس..
قبل فترة فكرت، "لو قدر لي تصميم صالة ما وكان البحر يقارب 20م كيف سيكون شكل وعمق panelled beam حتى تقاوم deflection " ربما كانت ستبدو مثل الصورة تماماً لكن لا أدري هل هي inverted beam على شكل سور ، لكن عدي سؤال هل تم عمل الجسر على هذا العمق فقط من أجل الـdeflection لوحده أم أن هناك حمل معين مثل( بروز ، شكل معماري) يقوم هذا الشيء بحمله ؟ أما بخصوص الأسماء..وظيفة الشيء هي من تحدد اسمه فإن كان له وظيفتان فهو بالتأكيد 2 في 1..والله أعلم


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (5 سبتمبر 2013)

المهندس الصامت قال:


> من مصطلحات الموقع الشمفر Chamfer
> 
> قطعة خشب او بلاستيك غالبا (2سم *2سم) تكون فى سوك (اركان) الاعمدة او الحوائط او جوانب الكمرات او التقاء السقف مع الكمرات .
> حيث تكون سوكة العمود او الكمرة مكان ضعيف فيتم عمل دوران لتلافى تكسيره لاحقا .- التكسير -غالبا- من عدم رش الشدة بالمياه فلتتصق الخرسانة بالخشب - نسبيا- وعندما يقوم النجار بالفك فيتكسر هذا الجزء .
> ...



*واستكمالا :-

(1) عدم التثبيت الجيد ..








(2) الملاحظة بخصوص استخدام الشمفر فى الملاحظات العامة ,وليست مذكورة فى اللوح التنفيذية ..يعنى ممكن تعدى ..ولكن بعض الاستشاريين يطلبول ضرورى ... وعموما فكما اشرنا هى دليل لجودة الاعمال ..

*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (5 سبتمبر 2013)

al-senator قال:


> السلام عليكم..
> بداية لا بد من توضيح أن solid part يستخدم لمقاومة shear force و negative bending moment لذلك يتم تصميم الجسر كوحدة واحدة"L-SECTION" على سبيل المثال ، تماماً مثل الصورة التي أرفقتها في استفسارك "بشمهندس" لذلك عند مقاومة هذه القوى والعزوم يتصرف الجسر كوحدة واحدة أما في حال كان جسر يلاصقه تماماً عصب الأمر يختلف تماماً، لا يوجد كانات تربط العصب بالجسر فسوف يتصرف كلٌ على حدا، حتى لو قلنا ان العصب سيكون في منطقة الضغط فهو أيضاً في منطقة العزوم السالبة ...والله أعلم



*جزاك الله خيرا على المتابعة بشمهندس ..
لكن هل يتم التصميم باعتبار هذا القطاع L- Section دائما ؟؟
*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (5 سبتمبر 2013)

al-senator قال:


> تحياتي لك مهندس..
> قبل فترة فكرت، "لو قدر لي تصميم صالة ما وكان البحر يقارب 20م كيف سيكون شكل وعمق panelled beam حتى تقاوم deflection " ربما كانت ستبدو مثل الصورة تماماً لكن لا أدري هل هي inverted beam على شكل سور ، لكن عدي سؤال هل تم عمل الجسر على هذا العمق فقط من أجل الـdeflection لوحده أم أن هناك حمل معين مثل( بروز ، شكل معماري) يقوم هذا الشيء بحمله ؟ أما بخصوص الأسماء..وظيفة الشيء هي من تحدد اسمه فإن كان له وظيفتان فهو بالتأكيد 2 في 1..والله أعلم



*الكمرة حسب ما عرفت بشمهندس انها كمرة مقلوبة فى كمرة ساقطة وبدل ما يعمل فاصل وصل الكمرتين ببعض .
وهذا تسليح لهذه الكمرة ..






الغريب فى التسليح (الوصلة بين العمود والكمرة كانها اطار Frame )
والوصلة بين العمود والقاعدة ليست وصلة اطار بل اشاير عادية كما فى اى قاعدة عادية .
وانتظر ان يستكمل التسليح وادرج الصورة كاملة ...
هذا ووفق الله الجميع لكل خير ...

*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (5 سبتمبر 2013)

*يراعى عند استلام عدد الاسياخ فى المتر ..
ان يكون بداية المتر بين سيخين وليس من اول سيخ ...

*


----------



## مهندس علاءمحمد (5 سبتمبر 2013)

عزل الرطوبة))
يعتبر عزل الرطوبة من أهم و أخطر أنواع العزل فهو عزل المباني عزل تامًام من الرطوبة و المطر و المياه الجوفية و السطحية و :رشحهم
تعريف من المهندس علاءمحمد
تعريف عزل الرطوبة شركة اوردكو جروب/من مستلزمات عزل الاسطح ومواد اضافات الخرسانات وملىء الفواصل وعزل الارضيات والارضيات الصناعية
خبراتنا فى العمل مع كبرى شركات المقاولات فى انحاء الجمهورية
كل ما يخص مواد:
اضافات الخرسانة
الايبوكسيات
اضافات المونة الاسمنتية
دهانات الحماية الاسمنتية
:للمقاولات العزل الكيميائ/مهندس علاء قرضة/تحيه طيب وبعد نحن متخصصون فى مجال الخزانات المياه عزل الارضيات اعمال تدعيم الاسقف والاعمدة الخرسانية المتأكلة من الصدأنتيجة رشح المياة الترميمات /وتزريع اشاير الحديد بلايبوكسية اعمال الدهانات الايبوكسية اعمال دهانات مانعه ومعالجة للصدا الخراسانات شروخ المبانى والحوائط اعمال عزل الخراسانات من ارطوب /اعمال العزل عمل جميع انواع الارضيات الخرسانية بالهليكوبترالمائ /والحرارى واصلاحات الخرسانات قدم وجديد اعمال الحقن بالمواد الكيميائ للخراسانات اعمال عزل محطات الصرف الصحى كيمياء/الايبوكسية اعمال عزل تكنولوجيا المواد العازله اعمال ارضيات اعمال التجفيف المياه قبل الحفر/(حمامات السباحةالجاكوزى / البدرومات/خزانات المياة خزانات خرسانية أو حديدية الارضية والعلوية/نافورات المياة/شلالات المياة/بحيرات عزل غرف الماكينات لمنع تسريب المياة الى المعدات المياة/احواض /الزرع/محطات مياة الصرف الصحى/الاسطح والاسوار والحمامات والمطابخ الخاصة بالفيلل والعمارات والشاليها والشقق/وذالك لمنع تسريب المياة من والى الحوائط والارضيات /ومنع تسريب المياة الجوفية ومياة الصرف الصحى والرطوبة والحرارة واشعة الشمس /تزريع اشاير حديد بالايبوكسى لربط المبانى/تدعيم الاعمدة والاسقف الخرسانية المتأكلة من الصدأ/جميع انواع الدهانات الايبوكسية/حقن الخرسانات بالمواد الكيمايئية/اعمال الترميمات والشروخ/اعمال الريبيــــــــر طرق محطات الوقود مداخل فيلات و عمارات/معتمدون لدى شركات المقاولات والكيماويات 
:/لدى الشركات الكبرى1-سيكا مصر 2-كيماويات البناء الحديثة3 هو استخدام وتركيب حاجز أو غشاء خاص مصمم أساسا لمنع تسرب الماء أو الرطوبة من والى عناصر البناء المختلفة. وتضم العناصر التي يتم عادة عزلها في المباني مسطحات داخلية و مسطحات خارجية. 
المسطحات الداخلية مثل: الحمامات ، المراحيض ، غرف الغسيل ، وحدات الدش ، وخزانات المياه. 
المسطحات الخارجية مثل: الاسقف، الشرفات المكشوفة، الجدران الاستنادية، احواض الزراعة،وحمامات السباحة.
مسببات الرطوبة Causes of Dampness :
1. اتجاه المبني 
2. كميات مياه الأمطار
3. المياه السطحية 
4. المياه الجوفية 
5. الخاصية الشعرية Capillary Action 
6.التكثيف Condensation 
7.سوء الاستخدام وتصريف المياه 
8.التشييد الحديث :
تظل الحوائط حديثة البناء في حالة رطوبة لفترة زمنية معينة .
9- سوء المصنعية ( عمالة سيئة ) :
استخدام العمالة السيئة يتسبب في عيوب في الوصلات وجلسات الشبابيك وتقفيل المباني والأجهزة الصحية والتمديدات ….الخ حيث أن هذا يؤدي إلي السماح بنفاذ المياه داخل المبني وإحداث رطوبة , ومثال علي ذلك إهمال عمل ميول الأسطح وتصريف الأمطار أو عملها بطريقة سيئة .
الأضرار التي يسببها الماء المتسرب لعناصر البناء المختلفة : 
- تآكل المعادن مثل حديد التسليح والابواب والهياكل المعدنية 
- تفتت الباطون وضعف مقاومته مع الزمن. 
- تلف كسوة الجدران وانفصالها عن هيكل البناء. 
- نمو الطحالب والجذور وتشوه المبنى. 
- تلف اعمال الطلاء والدهانات. 
- تعرض شبكات الكهرباء للضرر والتلف وانفصال التيار الكهربائي. 
- انفصال بلاط السيراميك عن الجدران والارضيات 
- انتفاخ المحارة وتقشرها وانفصالها عن الجدران. 
- تسرب الاملاح والملوثات الى خزانات المياه. 
- المشاكل الصحية المتعلقة بمستخدمي المباني سواء من روائح العفن او الامراض.
مصادر الرطوبة في المباني: 
1- مصادر خارجية:
أ‌الامطار :
تنفذ مياه الامطار من خلال الاسقف والجدران المنفذة للماء ومن خلال اطارات الابواب والشبابيك وفواصل التمدد غير محكمة الاغلاق. 
ب- الرياح الرطبة :
تنفذ الرطوبة بمساعدة الرياح الشديدة من خلال الجدران الخارجية وحول البناء غير محكمة الاغلاق. 
ج- المياه الجوفية :
تنفذ المياه الجوفية الجارية او الراكدة او المتسربة حول المبنى من خلال الجدران والارضيات.
2- مصادر داخلية:
أ- تمديدات المياه والصرف الصحي. 
ب- ماء الري لنباتات الزينة الداخلية. 
ج- خزانات المياه وبرك السباحة. 
د- التكاثف الناتج عن نشاطات الانسانية المختلفة كالتنفس والطهي والغسيل وكي الملابس 
خطوط الدفاع الاساسية للعزل المائي: 
- التنفيذ الجيد للباطون مع انتقاء المواد والمكونات الجيدة وتنفيذ اعمال المعالجة والايناع بعناية. 
- استخدام المضافات الخاصة لتحسين خواص العزل المائي ومنع نفاذية الماء مع الحرص على اختيار المواد الملائمة والجرعات المناسبة. 
- استخدام موانع التسرب ومصدات المياه water stop بأنواعها المختلفة. 
- عمل الوزرات والكسحات اللازمة من مونة جيدة ذات مقاومة للانكماش وبابعاد مناسبة قبل تنفيذ اعمال العزل المائي. 
- تنفيذ اعمال العزل المائي مع الحماية الملائمة. 
- التفتيش الدوري والمتابعة المستمرة لجميع الاعمال التي تؤثر على ديمومة كفاءة العزل المائي. 
- تنفيذ اعمال الصيانة الدورية والاصلاحات اللازمة.
المتطلبات الاساسية لمواد العزل المائي:
القاعدة الاساسية للعزل المائي هي حماية المبنى من الاضرار الانشائية التي قد تضعف المبنى او تؤدي الى حدوث تشوهات فيه ويتحقق ذلك من خلال استخدام اغشية ومواد محسنة تمنع تسرب الماء من والى المبنى من المناطق الرطبة الى المناطق الجافة. ويجب ان تتميز هذه الاغشية والمواد بما يلي: 
- مقاومة نفاذية الماء بكفاءة عالية. 
- درجة مرونة عالية بحيث لا تتأثر بالحركة الطبيعية التي تحدث للمبنى. 
- ملاءمة ظروف العمل والموقع. 
- سهولة التنفيذ وخفة الوزن. 
- القدرة على تمرير بخار الماء من داخل المبنى. 
- ملاءمة مواد اللصق والتركيب لضمان الالتصاق والثبات لمدة طويلة من الزمن. 
- لا تسبب اي ضرر للعاملين او لمستخدمي المبنى. 
- مقاومة الظروف الجوية وظروف التعرض البيئية والميكانيكية. 
- ملائمة لتشكيل غشاء متواصل بدون HYPERLINK "121245"مواقع ضعف خاصة عند الفواصل ومواقع التداخل المعرضة لنفاذ الماء. 
- عدم الحاجة الى اعمال صيانة كثيرة وسهولة تنفيذ اعمال الصيانة. 
مواد العزل للرطوبة :
أولا : مواد عازلة مرنة Flexible Materials :
الألواح المعدنية ****************l Sheets
البيتومين Bitumen 
السوائل العازلة Water Proofing Liquid 
البولي ايثلين Polyethylene Membrane
مثال / البيتومين/ وهو مادة عازلة للرطوبة مرنة وهو كلك الأكثر انتشارا واستخداما :
أنواع البيتومين :
- الإسفلت المحلول بالسولار أو البنزين.
- الإسفلت المائي.
- القار المستخرج من الفحم الجيري أو الإسفلت الصخري .
- الإسفلت الأسمنتي المحضر من عمليات تقطير مختلفة للزيوت المعدنية .
استخدامات البيتومين :
- مادة لاصقة .
- مانع لتسرب الماء عند رشه على الأسطح أو الأرضيات .
- يستخدم كمادة تأسيس قبل وضع الطبقات العازلة .
- يستخدم في صناعة الدهانات .
- يستخدم في صناعة بلاط الأرضيات المطاطية وبعض الأنواع العازلة الأخرى.
- يستخدم كدهان للأسطح الماصة للصوت .
- يكون جيدا عند استخدامه كعازل رطوبة على الأسقف الخرسانية والخشبية .
:
ثالثا : مواد عازلة قاسية Rigid Materials :
بياض أسمنتي ( لياسة ) Cement Plaster
إضافات لعزل المياه Water Proofing Integral
إختبارات عزل المواد :
1- اختبار عزل الحمامات والمطابخ والأسطح :
• بعد إتمام العزل يغطي بلياسه أسمنتيه بسمك 1سم يضاف لها إضافات خاصة لتقليل النفاذية .
• يتم ملأ المكان المراد اختباره بالمياه النظيفة لارتفاع من 10: 15سم وتترك لمدة 48 ساعة .
• يعتبر العزل جيدا في الحالة التي لا يزيد فيها نقص المياه عن المقدر فقده بالتبخر.. وكذلك عدم ظهور رشح أو رطوبة أسفل المسطحات التي تم اختبارها خلال 48 ساعة أخرى من إزالة مياه الاختبار .
2- اختبار عزل خزانات المياه العلوية :
• بعد اتمام عزل الخزان طبقا للمواصفات وقبل عمل الحماية اللازمة.. يتم ملأ الخزان بالمياه حتى نهاية ارتفاعه ويترك لمدة أسبوع .
• يعتبر العزل جيدا في الحالة التي لا يظهر فيها أي رشح أو رطوبة من الخارج.. وكذلك عدم نقص في المياه إلا بما يوازي قيمة البخر العادي حسب درجات الحرارة .
3- اختبار عزل الخزانات الأرضية والبدرومات :
• يمكن عمل اختبار لهذه الأعمال في حالة وجود فراغات حولها من الخارج بعد إتمام العزل من الداخل والخارج طبقا للمواصفات .
• يتم الردم حولها لنصف الارتفاع ثم تغمر بالمياه حتى تشبع تربه الردم تماما بالمياه وتترك لمدة أسبوع .
• يصبح العزل ناجحا في حالة عدم ظهور أي رطوبة أو رشح مياه بالداخل وإلا تتم إعادة العزل وإصلاحه ثم استكمال الردم .
ملحوظة :
هناك بعض من أنواع العزل لا يمكن إجراء اختبارات عليها مثل :
1- عزل الاساسات .
2- عزل البدرومات المحاطة بالماني .
الأضرار التي يسببها الماء المتسرب لعناصر البناء المختلفة : 
• تآكل المعادن مثل حديد التسليح و الابواب و الهياكل المعدنية .
• تلف كسوة الجدران وانفصالها عن هيكل البناء.
• نمو الطحالب و الجذور و تشوه المبنى.
• تلف اعمال الطلاء و الدهانات.


• تعرض شبكات الكهرباء للضرر والتلف و انفصال التيار الكهربائي.
• انفصال بلاط السيراميك عن الجدران و الارضيات .
• تسرب الاملاح و الملوثات الى خزانات المياه.
• المشاكل الصحية المتعلقة بمستخدمي المباني سواء من روائح العفن او الامراض.


مصادر الرطوبة في المباني
1- مصادر خارجية:
أ‌الامطار : تنفذ مياه الامطار من خلال الاسقف و الجدران المنفذة للماء و من خلال اطارات الابواب و الشبابيك و فواصل التمدد غير محكمة الاغلاق.
ب-الرياح الرطبة : تنفذ الرطوبة بمساعدة الرياح الشديدة من خلال الجدران الخارجية و حلول البناء غير محكمة الاغلاق.
ج-المياه الجوفية : تنفذ المياه الجوفية الجارية او الراكدة او المتسربة حول المبنى من خلال الجدران و الارضيات .
2- مصادر داخلية :
أ-تمديدات المياه و الصرف الصحي .
ب-ماء الري لنباتات الزينة الداخلية.
ج- خزانات المياه و برك السباحة.
د- التكاثف الناتج عن نشاطات الانسانية المختلفة كالتنفس والطهي و الغسيل وكي الملابس.
خطوط الدفاع الاساسية للعزل المائي
1- استخدام المضافات الخاصة لتحسين خواص العزل المائي و منع نفاذية الماء مع الحرص على اختيار المواد الملائمة و الجرعات المناسبة.
2- استخدام موانع التسرب و مصدات المياه water stop بأنواعها المختلفة.


3- عمل الوزرات و الكسحات اللازمة من مونة جيدة ذات مقاومة للانكماش و بابعاد مناسبة قبل تنفيذ اعمال العزل المائي .
4- تنفيذ اعمال العزل المائي مع الحماية الملائمة.
5- التفتيش الدوري و المتابعة المستمرة لجميع الاعمال التي تؤثر على ديمومة كفاءة العزل المائي .
6- تنفيذ اعمال الصيانة الدورية و الاصلاحات اللازمة.
لمتطلبات الاساسية لمواد العزل المائي
القاعدة الاساسية للعزل المائي هي حماية المبنى من الاضرار الانشائية التي قد تضعف المبنى او تؤدي الى حدوث تشوهات فيه و يتحقق ذلك من خلال استخدام اغشية و مواد محسنة تمنع تسرب الماء من والى المبنى من المناطق الرطبة الى المناطق الجافة .
اويجب ان تتميز هذه الاغشية و المواد بما يلي :
1- مقاومة نفاذية الماء بكفاءة عالية.
2- درجة مرونة عالية بحيث لا تتأثر بالحركة الطبيعية التي تحدث للمبنى .
3- ملاءمة ظروف العمل و الموقع .
4- سهولة التنفيذ وخفة الوزن.
5- القدرة على تمرير بخار الماء من داخل المبنى.
6- ملاءمة مواد اللصق و التركيب لضمان الالتصاق والثبات لمدة طويلة من الزمن.
7- لا تسبب اي ضرر للعاملين او لمستخدمي المبنى.
8- مقاومة الظروف الجوية و ظروف التعرض البيئية و الميكانيكية.
9- ملائمة لتشكيل غشاء متواصل بدون مواقع ضعف خاصة عند الفواصل و مواقع التداخل المعرضة لنفاذ الماء .




العمل مع كبرى شركات المقاولات فى انحاء الجمهورية
كل ما يخص مواد:
اضافات الخرسانة
الايبوكسيات
اضافات المونة الاسمنتية
دهانات الحماية الاسمنتية


الشركة الحديثة للمواد العازلة -( إحدى شركات مقاولات /ا لمهندس علاءقرضة)
منتجات شركة سيكا
إضافات الخرسانة


تقوم الشركة بتصمم حمامات السباحه واعمال الانشاء المتكامل والتشطيب وتوريد وتركيب المعدات الكهروميكانيكية لحمامات السباحه والنوافير المائية وتشمل كافة انواع الحمامات العامه والخاصة والفنادق والقري السياحية وحمامات المسابقات ( اوليمبي - غطس - احماء ) وتقوم الشركه ايضا باعمال تسخين مياة الحمامات للاستخدام في فترة الشتاء وكلذلك اعمال التسخين المركزي للفيلات والمنازل فضلا عن اعمال التدفئة باستخدام المياة الساخنة - ونقوم بكافة اعمال العملاقة - اعمال صانه الحمامات ومعالجة المياة -




مواد عزل الرطوبة عن الأسطح والحوائط والأرضيات

يمكن تقسيم المواد العازلة للرطوبة إلى ثلاثة أقسام رئيسية هي :
1- مواد عازلة مرنة.
2- مواد عازلة نصف صلبة.
3- مواد عازلة جاسئة (صلبة ). 
أولاً: المواد العازلة المرنة


توضع هذه المواد على الحوائط والجدران والأرضيات لأنها تتحمل هبوط المباني الطفيف دون أن تنكسر أو تتهشم.
ويمكن تقسيمها إلى ما يلي :


1- الألواح المعدنية:


تستعمل هذه المواد لعزل الرطوبة عن الأسطح والحوائط والأرضيات، ومن هذه المواد :
أ. ألواح الرصاص: نظراً لأن الرصاص قابل للصدأ فإنه يدهن وجه بالبتيومين، وتوضع هذه الألواح بين الطوب والحجر .
ب. ألواح الألمنيوم: وهي أكثر المواد استخداماً كما نعرف نظراً لأنها لا تصدأ.
ج. ألواح الحديد المجلفن.
د. ألواح حديد الإستنلس إستيل.


2- البتيومين :


هو مزيج من الهيدروكربونات الطبيعية ويتراوح البتيومين في قوامه بين الصلابة وشبه الصلابة، يدهن به الحوائط الأفقية وحوائط الأساسات الملامسة لتربة الأرض الرطبة. ويعتبر البتيومين من أكثر المواد المستعملة في الوقت الحاضر في عزل الرطوبة نظرا لرخص ثمنه عن بقية المواد الأخرى بخلاف مرونته وسهولة استعماله ومقاومته للفطريات والسوس والنمل وغيرها.


من أنواع البتيومين:


أ‌. البتيومين المؤكسد (المنفوخ): إن ما يزيد من ليونته وقابليته للشد والثني هو خفض نسبة الهيدروجين إلى الكربون في البتيومين المصهور وإنقاص الزيوت السائلة التي يحتويها بنفخ الهواء فيه.
ب‌. البتيومين الناشف ( الصلب): يستخدم عند وجود أحمال ميكانيكية عالية ودرجات حرارة منخفضة ويتحول إلى حالة الصلابة عند طرد الزيوت الثقيلة المختلطة عند تكوينه بواسطة تقطير البتيومين تحت ضغط تفريغي عالي لطرد تلك الزيوت.
ت‌. معلقات بتيومينية: وتقسم هذه المعلقات إلى :
1. معلقات ثابتة 2. معلقات متوسطة الثبات. 
3. معلقات منخفضة الثبات حسب سرعة انكسارها أي تبعاً لسرعة انفصال البتيومين عن الماء.
وينصهر البتيومين على درجة حرارة 60-80ْ ويوضع في براميل ويوضع عليه رمل ويستخدم بدل الإسفلت الطبيعي لعزل الرطوبة في الحوائط الأفقية أو يدهن ساخن ليصل السمك لا يقل عن 2.5ملم.


بعض الأنواع الأخرى من البتيومين لمقاومة الرطوبة:


1. Bitumen with Hessian Base. 
2.Bitumen with fiber . 
3.Bitumen with Asbestos Base. 
4.Bitumen with Hessian & lead. 
5.Bitumen with fiber &lead. 
6. Bitumen with Asbestos Base & lead


3- مشمع البولي اثيلين :


يعتبر البولي اثيلين من المواد المرنة التي تقاوم الانبعاج المترتب عن هبوط المباني الخفيف بدون تلف , وهو أسود اللون ولاستعماله كمادة عازلة يجب ان يكون سمكه 0.46 ملم ووزنه حوالي 0.48 كغم/متر مربع. ونظرا لرقة سمك هذا المشمع عن مادة البتيومين يفضل وضعه في لحامات مونة المباني وكذلك في عزل الحمامات والادشاش.


4. سائل عازل للمياه :


يمكن الاعتماد على هذه الطريقة لمنع الرطوبة من 3-5 سنوات حسب نوع المادة وكيفية تعرضها للرطوبة ، وهذه المادة من النوع ذات إمكانية عزل فقط ، ويصنع هذا السائل من مادة البرافين إلى الزيت الطيار حيث يخلط المخلوط بالفرشاة أو يرش بماكينات الرش الخاصة على مناطق المباني المنفذة للمياه أعلى منسوب سطح الأرض.


ثانيا : المواد العازلة نصف الصلبة:


هذه المواد سهلة التجهيز والتشكيل في المكان المراد عزله وهي تستعمل لعزل المباني من الرطوبة أكثر الأحيان.
وأهم هذه المواد:


1- الإسفلت:


وهو عازلة جيد للرطوبة ومن عيوبه عدم قوة تحمله للشد العالي وخصوصا عند هبوط المبنى الخفيف فان الإسفلت ينشرخ ويتلف ويكون عرضة لتسرب المياه من خلاله , وعلى ذلك لا يفضل وضعه في هذه المباني إلا بعد دراسة خاصة.
وللإسفلت ثلاث أنواع هي: الأسفلت الطبيعي، والصناعي، الأسفلت المستيكة: وهو عبارة عن مادة المطاط الأسفلت.


2- لفائف مانعة للرطوبة:


تستعمل لعزل المياه والرطوبة في الأسطح وتفرش على السطح المراد عزله بحرق الشريط بجهاز خاص،(كما في الشكل) . 
*.*.* هناك مواد أخرى عازلة للرطوبة ترش على الأسطح وتشكل طبقة رقيقة مانعة للرطوبة ، وهذه الطبقة تقاوم أيضا التلوث الجوي وتقاوم الأحماض والدهون والزيوت ، لها القدرة على تحمل درجات الحرارة ما بين 40-120ْ ولها قدرة على الالتحام على الأسقف وتوجد بعدة ألوان مختلفة تستخدم حسب الحاجة.


3. لفائف إسفلتية وعليها طبقة رقيقة من المعدن :


تتكون هذه اللفائف من مادة إسفلتية وعليها نوع من المعدن وكثيراً ما يستخدم الألمنيوم، وتوضع داخل الأسقف وفي الحوائط.


4. رقائق إسفلتية صغيرة :


تستعمل هذه لعزل الأسطح المائلة لأنها سهلة التركيب ومقاومة للرطوبة والمياه


ثالثا : المواد العازلة الجاسئة(صلبة):


تقسم هذه المواد إلى :


1- بياض إسمنتي :


وغالبا ما يوضع هذا البياض على أساسات المباني في التربة العادية من طبقتين سمك كل منهما 0.6 سم , وفي حالة التربة المبللة جدا يجب دهان البتيومين على طبقة البياض الإسمنتي.


2- ألواح الاسبستوس الصغيرة:


وهي قطع اسبستوس صغيرة لها أشكال كثيرة كالمبين في الشكل. تركب على الأسقف بركوب مناسب فوق بعضها.


3- ألواح وشطف خشبية صغيرة :


وهذه المواد شائعة الاستعمال في الأسطح المائلة والحوائط ، ولكن عيبها أنها سريعة الحريق.


4- ألواح الاسبستوس الإسمنتي:


وتصنع من خلط الاسمنت البورتلاندي مع ألياف الاسبستوس التي تكون مبللة ثم تشكل وتضغط إلى ألواح وتستعمل هذه الألواح أحيانا في تكسية الأسطح المائلة. وفي الوقت الحاضر منع استخدامها بعد إن اكتشف أن مادة الاسبستوس تسبب مرض السرطان للإنسان.


5- طبقة البلاستيك:


مثل الفورمايكا ويفضل الناس استعمال هذه المادة لوضعها على التربيزات وفي تكسية الحوائط والأثاث.


6- القرميد المزجج:


يصنع القرميد من مادة فخارية جيدة, وتستعمل لتكسية الأسطح المائلة وهو جيد لعزل الرطوبة والمياه ويساعد وجوده على أسطح مائلة طرد المياه من عليها بسرعة. 
ويشترط في القرميد المستعمل إن يكون تام الحريق خاليا من الثقوب أو التشقق, على إن يكون أملس السطح وإذا ضرب بالأظافر يسمع له صوت رنان وليس مكتوم لان الصوت الأخير دليل على وجود شروخ أو إن القرميد غير تام الحريق


إضافات المونة الأسمنتية
سيكا لاتكس: عبارة عن مستحلب من ستايرين بيوتادين معدل عالى الجودة يزيد بفاعلية كفاءة المونة الأسمنتية فى الأغراض الآتية:
الأرضيات الأسمنتية 
مونة الأصلاح المستعملة فى الترميم و ملىء الفراغات 
لصق السيراميك و البلاط 
للأرضيات المقاومة للأحتكاك 
مونة ربط بين الخرسانة القديمة و الجديدة 
كمادة رابطة لمونة البياض 
سيكا بوند: مستحلب مطاطى يضاف الى الخلطات الأسمنتية التى يتطلب لها قوة التصاق جيدة بالأضافة لكونها عازلة و مقاومة للماء وهو مستحلب ذو كفاءة عالية يزيد من كفاءة المونة الأسمنتية مثل:
مونة الترميم و الأرضيات التبطين المقاومة للتأكل البرى 
مونة المبانى ( الحجر والطوب ) 
أعمال الطرطشة و البياض و أصلاح و ترميم الخرسانة و مونة لصق البلاط والسيراميك 
كمونة رابطة بين الخرسانة القديمة و الجديدة 










المونة الأسمنتية








سيكا لاصقة دبليو بى 


سيكا عازلة 
المونة الأسمنتية المعدلة


مواد الربط والمونة الأيبوكسية




زرع اشاير 




دهانات الحماية
سيكا بيتومين دبليو ( براميل ) 
سيكا بيتومين دبليو: دهان بيتومينى أساسه مائى للحماية الدائمة للأسطح الخرسانة المعرضة لأنواع التربة الضارة و يستعمل سيكا بيتومين دبليو لعزل وحماية الأساسات والبدرومات و الخرسانات تحت الأرض المعرضة لمهاجمة الأملاح و كدهان واقى ضد الرطوبة و الرشح. 
ايجازول ليكويد: دهان جاهز للأستعمال من مركب واحد, عبارة عن مستحلب بيتومينى مطاطى يستعمل لحماية الخرسانة المعرضة لأحماض التربة الضعيفة و الماء المحتوى على أملاح و يستعمل لحماية الأسطح الخرسانة المعرضة للتربة و الردم مثل:
الحوائط الساندة و البدرومات 
الأعمدة و الأساسات 
كطبقة فاصلة للأعمال الخرسانية (كاسر للربط) 


الأرضيات الصناعية


بتمود هى جزء ينتج بواسطة الشركة الحديثة للمواد العازلة.
بتمود هو خط من البوليمر المعدل بالألياف لعلاج تسرب المياه على أعلى مستويات الجودة. بتمود معدلة بواسطة APP & APAO و بالتالى هذا يضمن كفاءة الأداء تحت مختلف الظروف.
الإستخدامات:
نظرا لكثرة وتنوع المنتجات التى تنتجها الشركة الحديثة (مودرن) فيمكن تطبيق منتجات (بتمود) فى أى مكان و فى أى ظروف يمكن أن يستعمل فى الأساسات المبانى و الأسقف و الطوابق السفلبة و الجدران و الأنفاق و غيرها كثيراً...
المميزات: 
الكتامة المطلقة للمياه بحيث لايمكن تسرب المياه خلال العزل. 
أداء ممتاز حتى فى أعلى أرتفاع لدرجة الحرارة . 
إلتصاق ممتاز على أى نوع سطح. 
منتجاتها صديقة للبيئة. 
مراقبة الجودة:
منحت الشركة الحديثة للمواد العازلة شهادة ISO 9001 و هو يطبق رقابة صارمة على معايير الجودة لضمان أستمرار الألتزام بكفاءة وجودة المنتجات.
الشهادات:
تم إعتماد منتجات بتمود من الحكومة المصرية وفقا للإمتثال لعلامة الجودة (EOS) و الجمعية الأمريكية لفحص المواد.
منتجات الشركة:
تحتوى بتمود على منتجات 3مم, 4مم و بعض المنتجات يمكن أن 


لكيماويات البناء والعوازل موزعين لشركة O-BASF
تتشرف الشركة بكونها وكيل لشركة سيكا مصر لكيماويات مواد البناء بتلبيةاحتياجات مواقع سيادتكم الموقرة فى جميع انحاء الجمهورية مع تقديم الدعم الفنى لجميع المواد اللازمة
1-اضافات مدفع الخرسانة 2-مواد معالجة الاسطح الخرسانية 3-اضافات المونة الاسمنتية 4-المونة الاسمنتية 5-مواد الربط وتزريع الاشاير 6-المونة الايبوكسية لتسوية الاسطح 7-دهانات الحماية 8-المواد المالئة للفواصل وقواطع المياه 9-اغشية العزل المرنة 
-الارضيات الصناعية :تعتبر شركة كيماويات البناء الحديث الدولية من الشركات الرائدة فى مجال أنتاج و تصنيع الكيماويات المختلفة التى تخدم صناعة البناء مثل الأضافات الخرسانية و المواد الايبوكسية و مواد العزل المائى و المركبات اللاصقة لمختلف الأغراض و مركبات معالجة الخرسانة و مركبات الماستيك و حشو الفواصل.
رائدة فى صناعة: 
المواد المساعدة لعمليات العزل المائى. 
المواد الحديثة العازلة للرطوبة و المياه الجوفية و مياه المجارى و المواد الكيماوية. 
المواد البولمرية الأسمنتية. 
المواد البولمرية العازلة للمياه و المياه الجوفية و مياه الصرف الصحى و المواد الكيميائية. 
المواد الايبوكسية المستعملة فى أعمال العزل للمواد الكيماوية. 
مواد البولوريثان العازلة للمياه و المواد الكيميائية. 
منتجات كيماويات البناء الحديث
حل سريع لعزل الحمامات و الأسقف النهائية و البدرومات ضد تسرب المياه و الرطوبة.
سيروتكت
مستحلب بيتومينى لأعمال عزل المياه و الرطوبة.
المميزات: 
جاهز للأستعمال على البارد. 
إقتصادى فى التكاليف. 
قوة ألتصاق عالية بالأسطح. 
لا يتأثر بالعوامل الجوية. 
غير ضار بالبيئة. 
مجال الإستعمال: 
دهان لعزل و حماية الأسقف النهائية و أسقف دورات المياه و الأماكن المعرضة للرطوبة الدائمة. 
دهان لعزل خزانات المياه الأرضية و العلوية و الأنفاق سواء من الداخل أو الخارج. 
دهان لعزل الأساسات و البدرومات المعرضة لضغط المياه الجوفية و حماية الأسطح الخرسانية ضد الأملاح الضارة بالمياه الجوفية. 
لإنتاج المونة البيتومينية الغير منفذه للمياه و التى تستعمل كطبقة عازلة فى المنشأت المعرضة لضغوط المياة العالية و كمادة حشو للفواصل و كغطاء لأرضيات المصانع و الجراجات. 
كمادة إضافية للمونة الأسمنتية بغرض رفع مقاومتها لنفاذية المياه خاصة المونة المستعملة فى الأرضيات و البياض. 
دهان مانع للصدأ لأرضيات المبردات و السيارات و الأماكن المحيطة بالعجلات. 
لاصق لألواح الاستيروبور و الفلين و البلاستيك و الفنيل على الأسطح الخرسانية و غيرها . 
حماية الأسطح الخشبية ضد الرطوبة و دهان العلفات. 
سيروبلاست
مستحلب بيتومينى مطاطى لأعمال عزل المياه و الرطوبة.
المميزات: 
عازل مائى ذو كفاءة عالية له نفس مميزات العزل باستعمال الرقائق الملحومة بدون وجود لعيوب استعمال هذه الرقائق. 
ذو قابلية للألتصاق على الأسطح الرطبة و بذلك يمكن دهانه مباشرة على الخرسانة الغير كاملة الجفاف و يمكن أيضا أستعماله فى الأجواء الممطرة . 
يظل دائم المرونة لدرجة تصل الى 900 % من الطول الأصلى و يقاوم الحرارة أيضا فى حالة تذبذب درجات الحرارة.
ذو نفاذية للبخار و بذلك يمكن استعماله على الأسطح الرطبة. 
مقاوم لتأثير العوامل الجوية. 
إقتصادى و يوفر فى تكاليف العمالة لسهولة إستعماله. 
مجال الإستعمال: 
أعمال عزل الأسطح و البلكونات و الحمامات و دورات المياه و الأساسات و المنشأت تحت سطح الأرض و البدرومات و الحوائط الساندة و أكتاف الكبارى و حمامات السباحة و الخزانات.. إلخ. 
كلاصق لألواح الأستيروبور و الفلين و ألواح البلاستيك و الفينيل على الأسطح الخرسانية و البلاط. 
تخلط بحوالى ِ30% بودرة رمل أو حجارة و تستعمل كمادة حشو للفواصل جيدة المرونة . 
بيتوبروف
نظام متكامل للعزل ضد الرطوبة و تسرب المياه باستخدام مستحلب بيتوبروف البيتومينى ونسيج بيتوبروف من البوليستر عالى التحمل. 




مواد لصق و ملء فواصل البلاط والسيراميك 


المواد العازلة للرطوبة و المياه 


كيما بوكسى بوتى 133 ( قسم العزل المائى والحرارى )
يقدم قسم العزل المائى والحرار بالشركة لعملائه الخدمات الاتية
1 – العزل المائى ( البدرومات – الخزانات – المسابح – الاسطح ) باللفات البيتومينية .
2 – العزل المائى ( البدرومات – الخزانات – المسابح – الاسطح ) بالمواد الاسمنتية .
3 – العزل المائى والحرارى ( للاسطح الخرسانية والمعدنية والخشبية ) بنظام البوليوريثيين .
4 – العزل المائى بدهانات الاكريليك ( الحمامات – المطابخ – البلكونات – الخزانات العلوية – الاسطح المبلطة ) .
5 – العزل بأستخدام المواد الايبوكسية ( بدرومات – خزانات – مواقف سيارات ) .
6 – معالجة وإصلاح الخرسانة بالمواد المعالجة لها .
7 – العزل بمواد EPDM ( أسطح – بدرومات )
8 – العزل الحرارى بمواد الجفالى أو ما يماثله .
9 – خدمه مساطر الالمونيوم لجميع أنواع العزل
10 – معالجه ومل فواصل التمدد والعزل فوق البلاط .
11 – تركيب صفايات المطر ذات المنسوبين
12 – تركيب الهوايات لمساحات العزل الكبيرة .
يقدم قسم العزل المائي والحراري بالشركة لعملائه الخدمات الآتية:
1) العزل المائي (البدرومات - الخزانات - المسابح - الأسطح) باللفات البيتومينية.
2) العزل المائي (للبدرومات - الخزانات - المسابح) باستخدام المواد الإسمنتية.
3) العزل المائي والحراري (للأسطح الخرسانية والمعدنية أو الخشبية) بنظام البوليوريثين.
4) العزل المائي بدهانات الأكرليك (الحمامات - المطابخ - البلكونات - الخزانات العلوية - الأسطح المبلطة). 
5) العزل باستخدام المواد الايبوكسية (بدرومات - خزانات - مواقف سيارات).
6) معالجة وإصلاح الخرسانة.
7) العزل بمواد EPDM (أسطح - بدرومات).
8) العزل بمواد BVC (أسطح - بدرومات - خزانات).
9) العزل الحراري بمواد الجفالي أو ما يماثله.
10) المساطر الالومنيوم لجميع أنظمة العزل.
11) معالجة وملء فواصل التمدد، والعزل فوق البلاط.
1.	12) صفايات الأمطار الحديثة ذات المنسوبين/ /لذا يجب العناية جيدا في اختيار المواد ونوع العزل والعناية بالأشراف على التنفيذ/السيد المهندس علاءقرضة من المعروف ان معظم مواد البناء تقل مقاومتها مع الزمن لدي تعرضها للرطوبة و الماء لفترات زمنية طويلة ودورية و متكررة ، ويؤدي عدم معالجة حالات التسرب الى تفاقم الاضرار الانشائية في المباني ، حيث تأتي مشاكل الرطوبة في المرتبة الثانية بعد النار من حيث اسباب التلف الذي يحدث للمباني./نحن فى خدمتكم فى اى وقت واى مكان /.سوء الاستخدام وتصريف المياه
8.التشييد الحديث :
تظل الحوائط حديثة البناء في حالة رطوبة لفترة زمنية معينة .
9- سوء المصنعية ( عمالة سيئة ) :
استخدام العمالة السيئة يتسبب في عيوب في الوصلات وجلسات الشبابيك وتقفيل المباني والأجهزة الصحية والتمديدات ….الخ حيث أن هذا يؤدي إلي السماح بنفاذ المياه داخل المبني وإحداث رطوبة * ومثال علي ذلك إهمال عمل ميول الأسطح وتصريف الأمطار أو عملها بطريقة سيئة .
الأضرار التي يسببها الماء المتسرب لعناصر البناء المختلفة :
- تآكل المعادن مثل حديد التسليح والابواب والهياكل المعدنية
- تفتت الباطون وضعف مقاومته مع الزمن.
- تلف كسوة الجدران وانفصالها عن هيكل البناء.
- نمو الطحالب والجذور وتشوه المبنى.
- تلف اعمال الطلاء والدهانات.
- تعرض شبكات الكهرباء للضرر والتلف وانفصال التيار الكهربائي.
- انفصال بلاط السيراميك عن الجدران والارضيات
- انتفاخ المحارة وتقشرها وانفصالها عن الجدران.
- تسرب الاملاح والملوثات الى خزانات المياه.
- المشاكل الصحية المتعلقة بمستخدمي المباني سواء من روائح العفن او الامراض.
مصادر الرطوبة في المباني:
1- مصادر خارجية:
أ‌الامطار :
تنفذ مياه الامطار من خلال الاسقف والجدران المنفذة للماء ومن خلال اطارات الابواب والشبابيك وفواصل التمدد غير محكمة الاغلاق.
ب- الرياح الرطبة :
تنفذ الرطوبة بمساعدة الرياح الشديدة من خلال الجدران الخارجية وحول البناء غير محكمة الاغلاق.
ج- المياه الجوفية :
تنفذ المياه الجوفية الجارية او الراكدة او المتسربة حول المبنى من خلال الجدران والارضيات.
2- مصادر داخلية:
أ- تمديدات المياه والصرف الصحي.
ب- ماء الري لنباتات الزينة الداخلية.
ج- خزانات المياه وبرك السباحة.
د- التكاثف الناتج عن نشاطات الانسانية المختلفة كالتنفس والطهي والغسيل وكي الملابس
خطوط الدفاع الاساسية للعزل المائي:
- التنفيذ الجيد للباطون مع انتقاء المواد والمكونات الجيدة وتنفيذ اعمال المعالجة والايناع بعناية.
- استخدام المضافات الخاصة لتحسين خواص العزل المائي ومنع نفاذية الماء مع الحرص على اختيار المواد الملائمة والجرعات المناسبة.
- استخدام موانع التسرب ومصدات المياه water stop بأنواعها المختلفة.
- عمل الوزرات والكسحات اللازمة من مونة جيدة ذات مقاومة للانكماش وبابعاد مناسبة قبل تنفيذ اعمال العزل المائي.
- تنفيذ اعمال العزل المائي مع الحماية الملائمة.
- التفتيش الدوري والمتابعة المستمرة لجميع الاعمال التي تؤثر على ديمومة كفاءة العزل المائي. - تنفيذ اعمال الصيانة الدورية والاصلاحات اللازمة.
المتطلبات الاساسية لمواد العزل المائي:
القاعدة الاساسية للعزل المائي هي حماية المبنى من الاضرار الانشائية التي قد تضعف المبنى او تؤدي الى حدوث تشوهات فيه ويتحقق ذلك من خلال استخدام اغشية ومواد محسنة تمنع تسرب الماء من والى المبنى من المناطق الرطبة الى المناطق الجافة. ويجب ان تتميز هذه الاغشية والمواد بما يلي:
- مقاومة نفاذية الماء بكفاءة عالية.
- درجة مرونة عالية بحيث لا تتأثر بالحركة الطبيعية التي تحدث للمبنى.
- ملاءمة ظروف العمل والموقع.
- سهولة التنفيذ وخفة الوزن.
- القدرة على تمرير بخار الماء من داخل المبنى.
- ملاءمة مواد اللصق والتركيب لضمان الالتصاق والثبات لمدة طويلة من الزمن.
- لا تسبب اي ضرر للعاملين او لمستخدمي المبنى.
- مقاومة الظروف الجوية وظروف التعرض البيئية والميكانيكية.
- ملائمة لتشكيل غشاء متواصل بدون مواقع ضعف خاصة عند الفواصل ومواقع التداخل المعرضة لنفاذ الماء.
- عدم الحاجة الى اعمال صيانة كثيرة وسهولة تنفيذ اعمال الصيانة.
مواد العزل للرطوبة :
أولا : مواد عازلة مرنة Flexible Materials :
مثال / البيتومين/ وهو مادة عازلة للرطوبة مرنة وهو كلك الأكثر انتشارا واستخداما :
أنواع البيتومين :
- - مادة لاصقة .
- مانع لتسرب الماء عند رشه على الأسطح أو الأرضيات .
- يستخدم كمادة تأسيس قبل وضع الطبقات العازلة .
- يستخدم في صناعة الدهانات .
- يستخدم في صناعة بلاط الأرضيات المطاطية وبعض الأنواع العازلة الأخرى.
- يستخدم كدهان للأسطح الماصة للصوت .
- يكون جيدا عند استخدامه كعازل رطوبة على الأسقف الخرسانية والخشبية .
:ثالثا : مواد عازلة قاسية Rigid Materials :
بياض أسمنتي ( لياسة ) Cement Plaster
إضافات لعزل المياه Water Proofing Integral
إختبارات عزل المواد :
1- اختبار عزل الحمامات والمطابخ والأسطح :
• بعد إتمام العزل يغطي بلياسه أسمنتيه بسمك 1سم يضاف لها إضافات خاصة لتقليل النفاذية .
• يتم ملأ المكان المراد اختباره بالمياه النظيفة لارتفاع من 10: 15سم وتترك لمدة 48 ساعة .
• يعتبر العزل جيدا في الحالة التي لا يزيد فيها نقص المياه عن المقدر فقده بالتبخر.. وكذلك عدم ظهور رشح أو رطوبة أسفل المسطحات التي تم اختبارها خلال 48 ساعة أخرى من إزالة مياه الاختبار .
2- اختبار عزل خزانات المياه العلوية :
• بعد اتمام عزل الخزان طبقا للمواصفات وقبل عمل الحماية اللازمة.. يتم ملأ الخزان بالمياه حتى نهاية ارتفاعه ويترك لمدة أسبوع .
• يعتبر العزل جيدا في الحالة التي لا يظهر فيها أي رشح أو رطوبة من الخارج.. وكذلك عدم نقص في المياه إلا بما يوازي قيمة البخر العادي حسب درجات الحرارة .
3- اختبار عزل الخزانات الأرضية والبدرومات :
• يمكن عمل اختبار لهذه الأعمال في حالة وجود فراغات حولها من الخارج بعد إتمام العزل من الداخل والخارج طبقا للمواصفات .
• يتم الردم حولها لنصف الارتفاع ثم تغمر بالمياه حتى تشبع تربه الردم تماما بالمياه وتترك لمدة أسبوع .
• يصبح العزل ناجحا في حالة عدم ظهور أي رطوبة أو رشح مياه بالداخل وإلا تتم إعادة العزل وإصلاحه ثم استكمال الردم .
الأضرار التي يسببها الماء المتسرب لعناصر البناء المختلفة :
• تآكل المعادن مثل حديد التسليح و الابواب و الهياكل المعدنية .
• تلف كسوة الجدران وانفصالها عن هيكل البناء.
• نمو الطحالب و الجذور و تشوه المبنى.
• تلف اعمال الطلاء و الدهانات.
• تعرض شبكات الكهرباء للضرر والتلف و انفصال التيار الكهربائي.
• انفصال بلاط السيراميك عن الجدران و الارضيات .
• تسرب الاملاح و الملوثات الى خزانات المياه.
• المشاكل الصحية المتعلقة بمستخدمي المباني سواء من روائح العفن او الامراض.
مصادر الرطوبة في المباني
1- مصادر خارجية:
أ‌الامطار : تنفذ مياه الامطار من خلال الاسقف و الجدران المنفذة للماء و من خلال اطارات الابواب و الشبابيك و فواصل التمدد غير محكمة الاغلاق.
ب-الرياح الرطبة : تنفذ الرطوبة بمساعدة الرياح الشديدة من خلال الجدران الخارجية و حلول البناء غير محكمة الاغلاق.
ج-المياه الجوفية : تنفذ المياه الجوفية الجارية او الراكدة او المتسربة حول المبنى من خلال الجدران و الارضيات .


2- مصادر داخلية :
أ-تمديدات المياه و الصرف الصحي .
ب-ماء الري لنباتات الزينة الداخلية.
ج- خزانات المياه و برك السباحة.
د- التكاثف الناتج عن نشاطات الانسانية المختلفة كالتنفس والطهي و الغسيل وكي الملابس.
خطوط الدفاع الاساسية للعزل المائي
1- استخدام الإضافات الخاصة لتحسين خواص العزل المائي و منع نفاذية الماء مع الحرص على اختيار المواد الملائمة و الجرعات المناسبة.
2- استخدام موانع التسرب و مصدات المياه water stop بأنواعها المختلفة.
3- عمل الوزرات و الترميمات اللازمة من مونة جيدة ذات مقاومة للانكماش و بابعاد مناسبة قبل تنفيذ اعمال العزل المائي .
4- تنفيذ اعمال العزل المائي مع الحماية الملائمة.
5- التفتيش الدوري و المتابعة المستمرة لجميع الاعمال التي تؤثر على كفاءة العزل المائي .
6- تنفيذ اعمال الصيانة الدورية و الاصلاحات اللازمة.
لمتطلبات الاساسية لمواد العزل المائي
القاعدة الاساسية للعزل المائي هي حماية المبنى من الاضرار الانشائية التي قد تضعف المبنى او تؤدي الى حدوث تشوهات فيه و يتحقق ذلك من خلال استخدام اغشية و مواد محسنة تمنع تسرب الماء من والى المبنى من المناطق الرطبة الى المناطق الجافة .
ويجب ان تتميز هذه الاغشية و المواد بما يلي :
1- مقاومة نفاذية الماء بكفاءة عالية.
2- درجة مرونة عالية بحيث لا تتأثر بالحركة الطبيعية التي تحدث للمبنى .
3- ملاءمة ظروف العمل و الموقع .
4- سهولة التنفيذ وخفة الوزن.
5- القدرة على تمرير بخار الماء من داخل المبنى.
6- ملاءمة مواد اللصق و التركيب لضمان الالتصاق والثبات لمدة طويلة من الزمن.
7- لا تسبب اي ضرر للعاملين او لمستخدمي المبنى.
8- مقاومة الظروف الجوية و ظروف التعرض البيئية و الميكانيكية.
9- ملائمة لتشكيل غشاء متواصل بدون مواقع ضعف خاصة عند الفواصل و مواقع التداخل المعرضة لنفاذ الماء .
لكيماويات البناء والعوازل موزعين لشركةO-BASF
تتشرف الشركة بكونها وكيل لشركة سيكا مصر لكيماويات مواد البناء بتلبية احتياجات مواقع سيادتكم الموقرة فى جميع انحاء الجمهورية مع تقديم الدعم الفنى لجميع المواد اللازمة
1-اضافات مدفع الخرسانة 2-مواد معالجة الاسطح الخرسانية 3-اضافات المونة الاسمنتية 4-المونة الاسمنتية 5-مواد الربط وتزريع الاشاير 6-المونة الايبوكسية لتسوية الاسطح 7-دهانات الحماية 8-المواد المالئة للفواصل وقواطع المياه 9-اغشية العزل المرنة
-الارضيات الصناعية :تعتبر شركة كيماويات البناء الحديث الدولية من الشركات الرائدة فى مجال أنتاج و تصنيع الكيماويات المختلفة التى تخدم صناعة البناء مثل الأضافات الخرسانية و المواد الايبوكسية و مواد العزل المائى و المركبات اللاصقة لمختلف الأغراض و مركبات معالجة الخرسانة و مركبات الماستيك و حشو الفواصل.
رائدة فى صناعة:
المواد المساعدة لعمليات العزل المائى.
المواد الحديثة العازلة للرطوبة و المياه الجوفية و مياه المجارى و المواد الكيماوية.
المواد البولمرية الأسمنتية.
المواد البولمرية العازلة للمياه و المياه الجوفية و مياه الصرف الصحى و المواد الكيميائية.
المواد الايبوكسية المستعملة فى أعمال العزل للمواد الكيماوية.
مواد البولوريثان العازلة للمياه و المواد الكيميائية.
منتجات كيماويات البناء الحديث
حل سريع لعزل الحمامات و الأسقف النهائية و البدرومات ضد تسرب المياه و الرطوبة.
سيروتكت
مستحلب بيتومينى لأعمال عزل المياه و الرطوبة.
المميزات:
جاهز للأستعمال على البارد.
إقتصادى فى التكاليف.
قوة ألتصاق عالية بالأسطح.
لا يتأثر بالعوامل الجوية.
غير ضار بالبيئة.
مجال الإستعمال:
دهان لعزل و حماية الأسقف النهائية و أسقف دورات المياه و الأماكن المعرضة للرطوبة الدائمة.
دهان لعزل خزانات المياه الأرضية و العلوية و الأنفاق سواء من الداخل أو الخارج.
دهان لعزل الأساسات و البدرومات المعرضة لضغط المياه الجوفية و حماية الأسطح الخرسانية ضد الأملاح الضارة بالمياه الجوفية.
لإنتاج المونة البيتومينية الغير منفذه للمياه و التى تستعمل كطبقة عازلة فى المنشأت المعرضة لضغوط المياة العالية و كمادة حشو للفواصل و كغطاء لأرضيات المصانع و الجراجات.
كمادة إضافية للمونة الأسمنتية بغرض رفع مقاومتها لنفاذية المياه خاصة المونة المستعملة فى الأرضيات و البياض.
دهان مانع للصدأ لأرضيات المبردات و السيارات و الأماكن المحيطة بالعجلات.
لاصق لألواح الاستيروبور و الفلين و البلاستيك و الفنيل على الأسطح الخرسانية و غيرها .
حماية الأسطح الخشبية ضد الرطوبة و دهان العلفات.
سيروبلاست
مستحلب بيتومينى مطاطى لأعمال عزل المياه و الرطوبة.
المميزات:
عازل مائى ذو كفاءة عالية له نفس مميزات العزل باستعمال الرقائق الملحومة بدون وجود لعيوب استعمال هذه الرقائق.
ذو قابلية للألتصاق على الأسطح الرطبة و بذلك يمكن دهانه مباشرة على الخرسانة الغير كاملة الجفاف و يمكن أيضا أستعماله فى الأجواء الممطرة .
يظل دائم المرونة لدرجة تصل الى 900 % من الطول الأصلى و يقاوم الحرارة أيضا فى حالة تذبذب درجات الحرارة.
ذو نفاذية للبخار و بذلك يمكن استعماله على الأسطح الرطبة.
مقاوم لتأثير العوامل الجوية.
إقتصادى و يوفر فى تكاليف العمالة لسهولة إستعماله.
مجال الإستعمال:
أعمال عزل الأسطح و البلكونات و الحمامات و دورات المياه و الأساسات و المنشأت تحت سطح الأرض و البدرومات و الحوائط الساندة و أكتاف الكبارى و حمامات السباحة و الخزانات.. إلخ.
كلاصق لألواح الأستيروبور و الفلين و ألواح البلاستيك و الفينيل على الأسطح الخرسانية و البلاط.
تخلط بحوالى ِ30% بودرة رمل أو حجارة و تستعمل كمادة حشو للفواصل جيدة المرونة .
بيتوبروف
نظام متكامل للعزل ضد الرطوبة و تسرب المياه باستخدام عالى التحمل.جميع مواد العزل من بيتومين ولفائف البيتونيل مستلزمات عزل الاسطح ومواد اضافات الخرسانات وملىء الفواصل وعزل الارضيات والارضيات الصناعية
خبراتنا فى العمل مع كبرى شركات المقاولات فى انحاء الجمهورية
كل ما يخص مواد:
اضافات الخرسانة
الايبوكسيات
والرطوبة والحرارة واشعة الشمس /تزريع اشاير حديد بالايبوكسى لربط المبانى/تدعيم الاعمدة والاسقف الخرسانية المتأكلة من الصدأ/جميع انواع الدهانات الايبوكسية/حقن الخرسانات بالمواد الكيمايئية/اعمال الترميمات والشروخ/
معتمدين لدى الشركات الكبرى1-سيكا مصر 2-كيماويات البناء الحديث3-الشركة السويسرية4-شركة باسف 5- شركة أنتريد للكيماويات
منتجات شركة سيكا
إضافات الخرسانة ملحوظة :
هناك بعض من أنواع العزل لا يمكن إجراء اختبارات عليها مثل :
1- عزل الاساسات .
2- عزل البدرومات المحاطة بالماني .
لذا يجب العناية جيدا في اختيار المواد ونوع العزل والعناية بالأشراف على التنفيذ/من المعروف ان معظم مواد البناء تقل مقاومتها مع الزمن لدي تعرضها للرطوبة و الماء لفترات زمنية طويلة ودورية و متكررة ، ويؤدي عدم معالجة حالات التسرب الى تفاقم الاضرار الانشائية في المباني ، حيث تأتي مشاكل الرطوبة في المرتبة الثانية بعد النار من حيث اسباب التلف الذي يحدث للمباني.








الإيبوكسيات
عندما تكون هناك حاجة لدهان ذو مقاومة عالية للكيماويات والقلويات والتآكل والإحتكاك يستخدم الإيبوكسى
والإيبوكسى عمومآ عبارة عن مركبين عند خلطهم يتم التفاعل0
وتوجد أنواع كثيرة من الإيبوكسيات منها ماهو برايمر يصلح للخرسانة ومها ماهو زنك إيبوكسى يصلح للحديد ومنها ماهو مائى يدهن على الأسطح الرطبة ومنها ماهو مرن يستخدم فى الأماكن المعرضة للشمس ومنها ماهو مقاوم جيد للأحماض ومنها ماهو يستخدم لعمل المونة الإيبوكسية ذات الأسماك المختلفةكل حسب الحالة0
وتوجد شركات كثيرة تنتج المواد الإيبوكسية وعلى سبيل المثال لاالحصر
كيماويات البناء الحديث ، الكيماويات للبناء ، سيكا مصر وخلافهم العزل الحرارى فى المبانى 
10
Shingles Asphalt • رقائق إسفلتية صغيره
Rigid Materials ثالثا : مواد عازلة قاسية
Cement Plaster ( • بياض أسمنتي ( لياسة
Water Proofing Integral •إضافات لعزل المياه
Slates •ألواح الإردواز
Asbestos Shingles • ألواح الاسبيستوس الصغيرة
Wood Shingle • ألواح خشبية صغيره
Board Asbestos Cement •ألواح الاسبيستوس الأسمنتي
Plastic Laminates •طبقات البلاستيك
المواصفات المخبرية للمواد العازلة
Extruded Polystyrene
Wall Roof Unit Standard Property
26-28 32-35 Kg/m3 DIN53420 Density
Thermal
conductivity
laboratory
value at 10 C
mean test
temperature
ASTM C177
or ASTM
C518
0.028 0.027 W/M.K
Compressive
strength at
10% deflection
ASTMD 1621-
73
210 300 Kpa
Water
absorption
0.2 0.2 %by Vol DIN 53428 of Dampness Effect ** تأثير الرطوبة
• - حالة غير صحية لمستخدمي المبني
• - عدم تماسك اللياسة في المباني
للحوائط والأرضيات والأسقف Efflorescence • - تمليح
• - فساد الأخشاب المستخدمة وانحناءها
• - تعريض الحديد المستخدم للصداء
• - أتلاف الدهان
• - تلف للتمديدات الكهربائية
•- تلف التكسيات للأرضيات والحوائط والأسقف
• - تكاثر الفطريات والبكتيريا في المبني
*** اختيار العزل المناسب
لاختيار العزل المناسب يجب مراعاة الآتي :
• ما هو الغرض من العزل؟؟
عزل الرطوبة الأرضية أم عزل الرطوبة للبدروم وما تحته أم عزل الحمامات أم عزل الأسطح والأسقف ؟؟!!
• ما هي طبيعة الأرض المقام عليها المبني؟؟
رملية , صخرية , طينية جافة , طينية مشبعة بالمياه , ارض طينية أو رملية معرضة لتسر بات مياه من مصادر محيطة بها
!!؟؟
• ما هو نوع المناخ ؟؟
جو معتدل الرطوبة خفيف المطر أو معتدل المطر أو آثير الأمطار وعالي الرطوبة , تساقط الثلوج ؟؟!!
Damp Proof Course الطبقات العازلة للرطوبة
تهدف الطبقات العازلة للرطوبة إلي منع انتقال مسارات الرطوبة أو المياه من منطقة إلى أخرى ومنع انتشار الرطوبة أو المياه
Pores Capillary بين مواد البناء داخل المبني من أي مصدر من مصادرها وذلك بانتقالها بطريقة الخاصية الشعرية
المندفعة بالضغط الاسموزي من مصادر الرطوبة .
وتكون حرآة اتجاه مسارات الرطوبة والمياه بين مواد البناء إلي اعلي في حوائط الاساسات والدور الأرضي أو إلي الأسفل
من دراوي الأسطح والمداخن وتتجه أفقيا في حالة اتصال الحوائط المفرغة بحلوق الشبابيك أو شبيه ذلك .
بوجوب وضع مادة عازلة Water Proofing عن طريقة عزل المياه Damp Proofing وتختلف طريقة عزل الرطوبة
Constant Hydrostatic Pressures تقاوم الضغط الهيدروستاتيكي المستمر Water Proofing للمياه
**** مواد العزل للرطوبة
Flexible Materials أولا : مواد عازلة مرنة
Metal Sheets • الألواح المعدنية
Bitumen • البيتومين
Water Proofing Liquid • السوائل العازلة
Membrane Polyethylene • البولي ايثلين
Semi Rigid Materials ثانيا : مواد عازلة نصف قاسية
Asphalt • الإسفلت
Asphalt Rolls • لفات إسفلتية زراعة الأشجار حول المبنى .
Insulation’s Moister -10 عوازل الرطوبة
الرطوبة ومياه الرشح تؤثر سلبيا علي المباني وتساعد علي تلف موادها الإنشائية والبنائية مما يودي إلي قصر عمر حياة
المبني خلافا لما قد تسببه هذه المواد من روائح آريهة وتكاثر للحشرات والقوارض .
Causes of Dampness * مسببات الرطوبة
1. اتجاه المبني
الحوائط التي يصلها طرطشة المطر وقليل من أشعة الشمس تجعلها اآثر عرضة للرطوبة .
2. آميات مياه الأمطار
مياه الأمطار تمثل خطر آبير علي المباني إذا لم تتخذ الاحتياطات.
3. المياه السطحية
الأنهار والبحار والبرك الناتجة عن السيول والأمطار.
4. المياه الجوفية
وهي المياه المتكونة تحت سطح الأرض وهذا اآثر ما تعاني منه منطقتنا بسبب ارتفاع منسوب المياه الجوفية وقربها من سطح
الأرض والناتج من عدم وجود شبكات الصرف الصحي .
Capillary Action 5. الخاصية الشعرية
هي السبب في صعود الرطوبة من الأدوار السفلية خلال مسام التربة والمواد المستعملة في البناء .
Condensation 6.التكثيف
الهواء البارد يحوي آمية من بخار الماء مما يسبب رطوبة تترسب بالحوائط والأسقف والأرضيات عندما يبرد الهواء الساخن
المحمل بالرطوبة.
7.سؤ الاستخدام وتصريف المياه
يحدث نتيجة لتسر يبات للمياه من الأماآن المرتفعة للمنخفضة مما ينشئ الرطوبة .
8.التشييد الحديث
تظل الحوائط حديثة البناء في حالة رطوبة لفترة زمنية معينة .
-9 سؤ المصنعية ( عمالة سيئة )
استخدام العمالة السيئة يتسبب في عيوب في الوصلات وجلسات الشبابيك وتقفيل المباني والأجهزة الصحية والتمديدات ….الخ
حيث أن هذا يؤدي إلي السماح بنفاذ المياه داخل المبني وإحداث رطوبة , ومثال علي ذلك إهمال عمل ميول الأسطح وتصريف ن مادتي البولي يوريثين والبولي سوآنورميث الرغوية هي مواد فلورآربونية يمكن الحصول عليها مسبقة الصب ، أو يمكن
رشها في أماآن ترآيبها ، وتستخدم تلك المواد لتغليف هياآل المباني ، وبذلك يمكن الحصول على عزل لكامل هيكل المبنى
مما يقلل من تأثير العناصر جيدة التوصيل .
ويعمل معظم مصنعي تلك المواد على وجود وسائل لهروب بخار المياه الذي تسرب للسطح الداخلي ويقلل ذلك من تأثير عدم
تنقية الهواء ، وتعتبر تلك المرآبات من النوع القابل للاشتعال ، ويجب أن تغطى بمادة غير قابلة للاشتعال عند استخدامها
آمادة عازلة للحرارة آما هو الحال في معظم استخداماتها .
ويؤثر الزمن على تلك المادة ، وتتناسب درجة الإنكماش أو التمدد مع درجة الحرارة والرطوبة ومدة التعرض للحالات
القصوى .
-5-7 مادة البيرلايت :
وتتكون من خلايا دقيقة جداً تمتاز بخواص عزل حراري جيد ، وبمعالجتها بمادة السيلكون غير القابلة للاشتعال تزداد مقاومتها
لتسرب المياه من خلالها ، ويعتبر البرلايت من المواد الطاردة للمياه والمقاومة للرطوبة .
ويمكن خلط البيرلايت الممددة مع الأسمنت البوتلاندي ليعطي خرسانة خفيفة عازلة تسمى خرسانة البيرلايت ، ويمكن تشكيلها
مسبقاً إلى عدد لا نهائي من الأشكال ، آما يمكن صبها في نفس الموقع . ولها متانة ميكانيكية آافية لتحميلها بكثافة عالية .
8 – أهم الاعتبارات التي يجب مراعاتها عند تطبيق العزل الحراري :
يراعى أن تؤخذ العوامل التالية بعين الاعتبار عند تطبيق العزل الحراري :
-1-8 أن تخزن المواد العازلة في أماآن جافة غير مكشوفة وتجنب تهشمها أو ثقبها .
-2-8 يراعى تغطية مواد الأسطح من آلا الجانبين ، ويوضع حاجز فاصل (غلاف) من أعلاها وحاجز (غلاف) مقاوم
لتسربالمياه من أسفلها أو العكس بالعكس ، وذلك حسب طريقة الترآيب المناسبة لذلك .
-3-8 تغطية مواد عزل الجدران من الجانبين بحاجز (غلاف) عازل للرطوبة ، وذلك حسب طريقة الترآيب المناسبة لذلك الخصائص الأمنية والصحية :
يكون لبعض المواد العازلة خواص معينة منها ما قد يعرض الإنسان للخطر سواء وقت التخزين ، أو أثناء النقل أو الترآيب ،
أو خلال فترة الاستعمال ، فقد تتسبب في إحداث عاهات في جسم الإنسان دائمة أو مؤقتة آالجروح والبثور والتسمم
والالتهابات الرئوية أو الحساسية في الجلد والعينين ، مما يستوجب أهمية معرفة الترآيب الكيميائي للمادة العازلة ، آذلك
صفاتها الفيزيائية الأخرى من حيث قابليتها للاحتراق والتسامي وغيرها من الصفات .
-5-3 الخصائص الصوتية :
بعض المواد العازلة للحرارة قد تستخدم لتحقيق المتطلبات الصوتية مثل امتصاص الصوت أو تشتيته وامتصاص الاهتزازات
. لذا فإن معرفة الخواص المرتبطة بهذا الجانب قد يحقق هدفين بوسيلة واحدة نتيجة لاستخدام تلك المواد ، وهما العزل
الحراري والعزل الصوتي .
إضافة إلى ما سبق من خواص فإن هناك خواص أخرى قد تكون ضرورية عند اختيار المادة العازلة المناسبة آمعرفة الكثافة
والقدرة على مقاومة الانكماش وإمكانية الاستعمال لمرات عديدة ، وسهولة الاستعمال ، وانتظام الأبعاد ومقاومة التفاعلات
الكيميائية والمقاسات والسماآات المتوفرة ، بالإضافة للعامل الاقتصادي الذي يلعب دوراً هاماً في استخدام أو عدم استخدام تلك
المواد العازلة إذ إن سعر المادة العازلة آبير عند الاختيار .
-4 اختيار مواد العزل الحراري المناسبة :
إن من أهم العوامل التي تؤثر على اختيار مواد العزل الحراري المناسبة ما يلي :
-1-4 أن تكون المادة العازلة ذات مقاومة توصيل حراري منخفض .
-2-4 أن تكون على درجة علية من مقاومتها لنفاذ الماء والإشعاع .
-3-4 أن تكون على درجة عالية في مقاومتها لامتصاص بخار الماء .
-4-4 أن تكون على درجة عالية في مقاومتها للاجهادات الناتجة عن الفروقات الكبيرة في درجات الحرارة .
-5-4 أن تكون ذات خواص ميكانيكية جيدة آارتفاع معامل المقاومة الانضغاطية ومعامل المقاومة للكسر .
-6-4 أن تكون مقاومة للبكتيريا والعفن والحريق خاصة في الأماآن المعرضة للحريق بسهولة .
-7-4 أن تكون ثابتة الأبعاد على المدى الطويل قليلة القابلية للتمدد أو التقلص .
-8-4 أن تكون مقاومة للتفاعلات والتغيرات الكيمائية .
-9-4 ألا ينتج عنها أي أضرار صحية .
10-4 - أن تكون مطابقة للمواصفات القياسية السعودية .
11-4 - سهولة الترآيب .
5 – مواد العزل الحراري :
يمكن تقسيم مواد العزل الحراري حسب مصادرها إلى أربعة أقسام :
-1-5 المواد العازلة من أصل حيواني : مثل صوف وشعر الحيوانات ، ويعتبر استخدامها آمواد عازلة محدوداً 


العزل الحرارى فى المبانى
تمهيد


شهد قطاع البناء تطوراً هائلاً في مجال مواد البناء ومنها الخرسانة المسلحة التي تتميز بسهولة العمل بها وقدرة تحملها العالية
.
ولكن صاحب تلك المواد بعض السلبيات المرتبطة بخصائصها ، فالخرسانة المسلحة لها خاصية التوصيل السريع للحرارة
وآذلك سرعة الفقدان لها ، مما يجعل استخدامها في بناء المباني بدون عوازل حرارية أو أجهزة تكييف غير مريح للإنسان ،
على العكس في حالة استخدام مواد البناء التقليدية (الطين والحجر) التي لها خاصية عالية في تخزين الطاقة الحرارية من البيئة
المحيطة وتباطؤ آبير في معدل توصيلها وذلك مقارنة بالتقنيات المعاصرة وغير المعزولة حرارياً .
نظرا لعملى حيث شغلت وضيفة المهندس الموقع فى تشيد بناية ازاعة وستوديوهات قناة آوردسات الفضائية ونظراً لما يسود
بلادنا من مناخ قاري حيث تتفاوت فيه درجات الحرارة بشكل آبير ، مما يؤثر على عناصر المبنى وعلى درجات الحرارة
داخل وخارج المبنى ، مما يؤدي إلى الاستعانة بالأجهزة الميكانيكية لتهيئ درجة الحرارة المناسبة داخل المباني ، لذا فإن عدم
عزل المباني جيداً يؤدي إلى ارتفاع في معدل تشغيل الأجهزة الميكانيكية مما يؤدي إلى زيادة الأعباء المادية على المواطن .
وعليه برزت أهمية إعداد دراسة عن العزل الحراري للمباني لما في ذلك من آثار إيجابية على تقليل عدد ساعات تشغيل أجهزة
التكييف ، وبالتالي تقليل الاستهلاك في الطاقة الكهربائية .
وتشمل هذه الدراسة تعريف العزل الحراري والهدف من استخدامه في المباني ، وبيان مزاياه ، والخواص المختلفة له ،
والعوامل التي تؤثر على اختيار مواده المناسبة ، وبيان أنواعها وطرق تصنيعها ، وأهم الاعتبارات الواجب اتباعها عند
استخدام العزل الحراري مع ايضاح التعليمات بهذا الخصوص .
1 - تعريف العزل الحراري :
العزل الحراري : هو استخدام مواد لها خواص عازلة للحرارة بحيث تساعد في الحد من تسرب وانتقال الحرارة من خارج
المبنى إلى داخله صيفاً ، ومن داخله إلى خارجه شتاءً .
ويمكن تقسيم الحرارة التي تخترق المبنى والتي من المفروض ازاحتها باستعمال أجهزة التكييف للحفاظ على درجة الحرارة
الملائمة إلى ثلاثة أنواع هي :
- الحرارة التي تخترق الجدران والأسقف .
- الحرارة التي تخترق النوافذ .
- الحرارة التي تنتقل عبر فتحات التهوية الطبيعية .
70 % من الحرارة المراد إزاحتها بأجهزة التكييف . – وتقدر الحرارة التي تخترق الجدران والأسقف في أيام الصيف بنسبة 60
وأما البقية فتأتي من النوافذ وفتحات التهوية .وتقدر نسبة الطاقة الكهربائية المستهلكة في الصيف لتبريد المبنى بنسبة حوالي
%66 من آامل الطاقة الكهربائية . ومن هنا تنبع أهمية العزل الحراري لتخفيض استهلاك الطاقة الكهربائية المستخدمة في
أغراض التكييف ، وذلك للحد من تسرب الحرارة خلال الجدران والأسقف لتحقيق المسكن الوظيفي الملائم وتقليل التكلفة .
2 – مزايا استخدام العزل الحراري : 
ونحن مقاولون معتمدون لدى الشركات السابق ذكرها وعلى إستعداد للتعاون معكم فى أعمال التنفيذ التخصصية/مهندس علاءمحمد	
وللاستفسار الاتصال بنا عن طريق العناوين والتليفونات الاتية
/نحن فى خدمتكم فى اى وقت واى مكان
01227308813جوال 01008312216// 01111438890//
/شركة اوردكوجروب/للمقاولات اعمال العزل الكيميائ CMB [email protected] /فاكس 0132748303 تتشرف بكم للمواد العازله CMB /	مهندس علاءمحمد


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (7 سبتمبر 2013)

من مصطلحات الموقع :- الجوايط او البلتات 

مسامير الانكور بولت Anchor Bolt لتثبيت الاعمدة الحديدية لمنشأ معنى
الانواع :-






من افضل الطرق واضمنها عمل بلتة خشبية Wooden Plate 
ويتم تحديد اماكن المسامير والتخريم يكون بريشة اكبر من قطر المسمار ب3 او 4مم ..ويفضل عموما ان يكون معاك المسمار اثناء عمل البلتة عند الورشة ..
وفى اللوحة يكون موضح ابعاد واكسات المسامير ..ويمكنك وضع البلتة والمسامير وتجهيز لحام للحام المسامير فى حديد السقف او الميدة او العمود ..ايا يكن ..
* يجب أن يكون للمسمار طول مدفون  Embeded Length طول كافى مدفون داخل الخرسانة 
* الصورة التالية توضح مسامير مثبتة على رقاب اعمدة لمبنى انتاج داخل مصنع مكرونة – فى مدينة المنصورة – وتلاحظ المسامير مثبتة بدون بلتات 
ومهما كانت الدقة فى لحام هذه المسامير فانه يوصى بتركيب بلتة خشبية او حديدية لا تزال الا بعد صب الخرسانة, لانه لن يتم ضبطها تماما هكذا .






* والصورة التالية بعد تركيب الاعمدة الحديدةية للصورة السابقة .






* الصورة التالية توضح البلتات الخشبية لاعمدة احد الهناجر المعدنية على رقاب الاعمدة .






* الصورة التالية :- تثبيت مسامير الجوايط لاعمدة مظلة على كمرة الميدة .






ولاحظ وجود اللوح المعدنى Steel Plate بدلا من البلتة الخشب .ويمكنك التثبيت بهذا اللوح .. واذا لم يكن متوفر لديك فيمكنك الاستعانة كما وضح ببلتة خشب ..
- والنصيحة 
1- لو فى اعمدة معدنية فى هنجر او مظلة...ما تخاقش ..ظبط البلتة وراجع على الابعاد اكثر من مرة .. واذا لم تكن الابعاد مضبوطة 100% ممكن تعدى ... لكن حاول تكون دقيق جدا ..لان التعديل هنا مكلف ..

2- قد يختلف تثبيت مسامير الجوايط من موقع لموقع ز..فى الصورة التالية بلتة خشب لقاعدة خرسانية 1,4*1,4 والبلتة تم قطعها من المنتصف لامكانية لحام المسامير لان جوانب القاعدة تم عملها .. الشاهد هناك اختلافات تنفذها لتسهيل التثبيت ..
وتلاحظ المسامير تم تغطيتها بشمع بلاستيك لحماية الجزء المقلوظ Threaded Part من طرطشة الخرسانة .
ولاحظ جيدا الا تغوص قطعة الخشب فى الخرسانة حتى يمكن ازالتها فيما بعد .






وهذا ما لدى بهذا الجزء ..واذا تعرضت لتفصيل اكثر ..ساعود عليكم به ان شاء الله ..

هذا ووفق الله الجميع لكل خير ...


----------



## al-senator (10 سبتمبر 2013)

*بخصوص solid part*



المهندس الصامت قال:


> *جزاك الله خيرا على المتابعة بشمهندس ..
> لكن هل يتم التصميم باعتبار هذا القطاع L- Section دائما ؟؟
> *



جزانا وإياك..
ممكن أن يكون القطاع T-SECTION اذا كان هناك Drop Beam في وسط السسقف
...والله أعلم ..
لي طلب منك "بشمهندس" لو لديك صور تبين طريقة تركيب precast concrete wall على المشاريع المعدنية steel مثل المشروع المرفق وجزاك الله كل خير..


----------



## muhandescivil (10 سبتمبر 2013)

موضوع جميل شكرا


----------



## محمد حامد صلاح (12 سبتمبر 2013)

جزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## usama_usama2003 (12 سبتمبر 2013)

بارك الله في استاذنا الفاضل
من افضل مواضيع الملتقي علي الاطلاق
جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (28 سبتمبر 2013)

al-senator قال:


> جزانا وإياك..
> ممكن أن يكون القطاع T-SECTION اذا كان هناك Drop Beam في وسط السسقف
> ...والله أعلم ..
> لي طلب منك "بشمهندس" لو لديك صور تبين طريقة تركيب precast concrete wall على المشاريع المعدنية steel مثل المشروع المرفق وجزاك الله كل خير..



*ولك مثله .. والله بشمهندس لم يتسنى لى العمل فى مثل هذه الجزئية من الاعمال .. وحالما اتعرض لها ..ساذكرها لاحقا ان شاء الله ..وننتظر منك المشاركة اذا وصلت للعمل قبلا ...
ووفقك الله لكل خير ...*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (28 سبتمبر 2013)

** الدرابزينات : Balustrades  
الدرابزين هو حاجز يثبت بالسلالم والشرفات والشبابيك للحماية والأمان .
ويوجد ايضا للحماية للطرق المطلة على وديان كما فى المنطق السعودية يوجد وديان تجميع مياه أمطار ويوجد درابزين لحماية الطريق ..  أ- 






يتكون الدرابزين من :-
أ- الأعمدة : Uprights
وهي ركائز يتم بواسطتها تثبيت الدرابزين في مكانه
ب - الكوبستة : Hand Rail
وتتكون من جزئين :
ب – 1 الغطاء ( Handrail) وتتحرك عليه اليد .
ب – 2 قطاع التجميع : ويربط بين الأعمدة ويثبت عليه الغطاء .
جـ - العارضة العلوية : Top Rail
تثبت العارضة العلوية بين الأعمدة أسفل قطاع تجميع الكوبستة وتستخدم لتثبيت الحشوات وتغطي من أعلي بقطاع ألومنيوم لإخفاء مسامير الربط ويمكن الاستغناء عن العارضة العلوية في حالة تثبيت القوائم في قطاع تجميع الكوبستة .

د - العارضة السفلية : Bottom Rail
تثبت موازية للعارضة العلوية وأسفل الحشوات وتغطي من أسفل بقطاع ألومنيوم لإخفاء مسامير الربط في حالة وجود فراغ أسفلها .

هـ - الحشوات :
تعمل علي ملئ الفراغ البيني بين الأعمدة وبين العارضتين العلوية والسفلية وتتكون إما من قوائم أو ألواح : 








وقد لا يكون بكامل الطول .. قد يوجد جزء طوب ويوجد جزء بسيط درابزين كما غالبا فى بعض المدارس 




تقاس الدرابزينات بالمتر الطولي للأجزاء الظاهرة من الكوبستة .
هذا ووفق الله الجميع لكل خير ....


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (28 سبتمبر 2013)

*
من فوائد الاسقف المعلقة (العيرة) Flase Ceiling
تغطية تمديدات الصحية Plumbing – الميكانيكية (حريق – مكيفات) Mechanical – الكهربية Electrical
ويقال اختصارا **MEP**
كما هو واضح بالصورة التالية . *


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (29 سبتمبر 2013)

محمد سنبله قال:


> السلام عليكم
> ده ملف الانشائي لمشروع برج اللي هو كان فيه اللنك ممبر
> eng sonbol
> صوره من داخل الملف



*وهذه صورة تاكيدا على مشاركة المهندس محمد سنبل فى التغلب على طول الكابولى Canilever 
نفذت فى احد مولات العثيم othaim mall بمدينة الدمام*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (29 سبتمبر 2013)

*من طرق التغلب على تقاطع الطرق مع الاودية (اماكن منخفضة لتجميع مياه السيول ) - خاصة فى دول الخليج-

*



*

اما بانشاء عبارة (بربخ) Culvert -ولنا عودة بعد حين لجزئية العبارات)






*



*

او انشاء كوبرى bridge

*



*

ويكون الكوبرى غالبا للطرق السريعة وتابع لوزارة النقل - والعبارة تابعة للبلدية
*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (30 سبتمبر 2013)

*ملاحظاتك بخصوص الصورة التالية :-* (وان كانت الصورة ليست جديدة )


----------



## kiloNewton (30 سبتمبر 2013)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## رزق حجاوي (1 أكتوبر 2013)

المهندس الصامت قال:


> ** الدرابزينات : Balustrades
> الدرابزين هو حاجز يثبت بالسلالم والشرفات والشبابيك للحماية والأمان .
> ويوجد ايضا للحماية للطرق المطلة على وديان كما فى المنطق السعودية يوجد وديان تجميع مياه أمطار ويوجد درابزين لحماية الطريق ..  أ-
> 
> ...


السلام عليكم
اضافة لهذا الموضوع القيم بخصوص الدربزينات Handrails سواء للدراج او البلكونات او غير فيجب تصميمها بحيث تكون قادرة على تحمل القوى الافقية التي ستتعرض لها.واليكم هذه المتطلبات والتي كنت قد كتبت فيها سابقا
ليكم المتطلبات التصميمة للدربزينات handrails حسب المتطلبات التصميمية من حيث ارتفاعها والاهم القوى التي يجب تصميم الدربزينات عليها لمقاومتها عند تثبيتها حسب المواصفات البريطانية (والتي قد يستغرب الكثير من مقدارها ؟؟!!!).









للمزيد
http://www.laidlaw.net/Laidlaw_HomeP...formation.aspx


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (1 أكتوبر 2013)

رزق حجاوي قال:


> السلام عليكم
> اضافة لهذا الموضوع القيم بخصوص الدربزينات Handrails سواء للدراج او البلكونات او غير فيجب تصميمها بحيث تكون قادرة على تحمل القوى الافقية التي ستتعرض لها.واليكم هذه المتطلبات والتي كنت قد كتبت فيها سابقا
> ليكم المتطلبات التصميمة للدربزينات handrails حسب المتطلبات التصميمية من حيث ارتفاعها والاهم القوى التي يجب تصميم الدربزينات عليها لمقاومتها عند تثبيتها حسب المواصفات البريطانية (والتي قد يستغرب الكثير من مقدارها ؟؟!!!).
> 
> ...



*احمال كبيرة بشمهندس رزق ..فى حين انه غالبا لا يئخذ قيمة للأحمال الجانبية ..
وما رايته على استحياء فى الكود المصرى 
( دراوي الشرفات والأسطح
1 ـ عند تصميم الحوائط الكابولية ، يجب الأخذ في الاعتبار علاوة على الأحمال الناتجة عن الوزن والرياح والانشاء ، والأحمال الأخرى الناتجة عن الصدم والتغيرات الحرارية والتغيرات طويلة المدى في المباني والتحركات النسبية بينها وبين عناصر أخرى (كالأسقف والأساسات) . 
2 ـ عند تصميم الحوائط الكابولية يجب عدم السماح بإجهادات شد نتيجة لكافة الأحمال ويتأتى ذلك بمارعاة ألا تزيد قيمة اجهادات الشد نتيجة الأحمال الجانبية (Lateral Loads) عن قيمة اجهاد الضغط الناتج عن أدنى حمل رأسي (على الأقل وزن الحائط) ..)

اللهم وزن هذه الدروة على بلاطة السقف ... وعموما اذا وجدت تفصيلا اكثر فى الكود اعود به ان شاء الله 
*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (1 أكتوبر 2013)

المهندس الصامت قال:


> *ملاحظاتك بخصوص الصورة التالية :-* (وان كانت الصورة ليست جديدة )




*2-1-** الكمرة الرابطة لرؤوس الخوازيق Tie Beam >>ويلاحظ كما ذكر سلفا زيادة عدد الخوازيق حالة زيادة الاحمال ..
وفى هذا الجانب الجانب الذى يتم تشوين مواد الخرسانة ووقوف المضخة وتشوين الحديد ..






وفى حالة عدم مراعاة ذلك يحدث تحرك للتربة بين الخوازيق كما وضح فى صورة سابقة..

*



*3-** الكمرة الحجاب Strut Beam >> وايضا تستخدم عند زيادة الاحمال وتنفذ غالبا فى اركان الموقع حيث تربط كل كمرتين معا مما يزيد الجساءة لمقامة الاحمال الجانبية .. وهذه الكمرة يتم تكسيرها غالبا عند الوصول لسقف البدروم

**4-** لا اعرف ما فائدة الحديد الخارج من الكمرة الرابطة لرؤوس الخوازيق
**5-** المصطلح الذى ذكر سلفا عن (بيت العمود) حيث يتم تكسير مكان الخازوق الساند لعمل اشاير العمود الخارجة من اللبشة .وهو اما يترك عند بداية عمل الخوازيق او لاحقا عند عمل حديد اللبشة

*





*ولو فى مشكلة فى الارتفاع يتم ثنى الاشاير لحين تكسير الجزء المتبقى واستعدال الاشاير ..*





*6-** يوضح النجارة الداخلية لفتحة المصعد (الاسانسير) Pit Elevator >>
وتلاحظ فى الصورة التالية عمل الشبكة السفلية فقط ..

*



*

ولكن هل هناك تفاصيل خاصة لهذه الفتحة ..فهى كما رايت بالصورة السابقة فتحة فى اللبشة Raft فقط ..وكما ترى فى الصورة التالية وهناك تكثيف للحديد فى هذه المنطقة كما بالصورة

*





*وكما بالصورة التالية عمق الفتحة اسفل اللبشة أيضا ..*





*اذا وصلت لمعلومات مؤكدة اكثر تفصيلا لهذه الجزئية اعود بها عليكم ...** وان كنت اتمنى مشاركة الاخوة الين نفذوا مثل هذه الاعمال 

**7-** هذا اللون الابيض على سطح الخرسانة علامة على زيادة كمية المياه المضافة للخرسانة رغم استخدام خرسانة جاهزة ..الا ان العمال يطلبون زيادة كمية المياه لامكانية تسوية السطح بشكل ناعم ... ربما يكون اللون الابيض دليل على استخدام بعض المواد الكيماوية (كتقليل النفاذية للخرسانة ) .ولكن استخدام مواد كيماوية فى هذا الموقع بعيد ..

هذا ووفق الله الجميع لكل خير ....

*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (1 أكتوبر 2013)

*صورة لتغيير الجو ..
وتظل الطبيعة أجمل الهندسات ...

*





*وأكبر تحية للمهندسين اللى بيعملوا حسابهم فى معامل امان ...*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (1 أكتوبر 2013)

*** لاعمال الحفر عند عمل تمديدات كابلات لاحد الهيئات ..**

يراعى المرافق الموجودة سلفا - فاى اصلاحات تكون على حساب المقاول-

*



*

ويتم وضع شريط تحذيرى خصوصا لاى اعمال الكابلات تحذيرا لاعمال الحفر فيما بعد ... 

*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (1 أكتوبر 2013)

*هو شكل السلم حلو ..بس التسليح ازاى ؟؟؟
هل احد من الاخوة نفذ مثل هذا السلم ؟؟

*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (6 أكتوبر 2013)

المهندس الصامت قال:


> *هو شكل السلم حلو ..بس التسليح ازاى ؟؟؟
> هل احد من الاخوة نفذ مثل هذا السلم ؟؟
> 
> *



*لم اصل بعد لتفاصيل تسيلح السلم السابق . وما حصلت عليه الصورة التالية .

*



*

ويبدو استخدام السيخ بكامل طوله 12م كما فى حالة السلم فى الصورة التالية - وان كان لا يوجد صور تسليح -
وقد حصلت على بعض صور نجارة لسلم قريب من السلم السابق للمهندس مصباح الشهابى ...

*













* 

والنجارة بالنسبة للسلم الحلزونى تحتاج لان نعود عليها من البداية ..ت التطرق لكيفية الرسم على الاوتوكاد .يذكر لاحقا ان شاء الله مراحل التنفيذ ..
وابحث عن تفصيل لتسليح السلم ...
هذا ووفق الله الجميع لكل خير ,,,
*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (6 أكتوبر 2013)

*ننوه لنقطة سبق ذكرها من باب التذكير .
يراعى فى التصميم السملات ان يتم اهمال تحمل قوى القص بواسطة الخرسانة وان تحملها الكانات Stirrups >>
كما اشار المهندس اسامة نوارة سابقا . والافضل ان يتم الصب مرة واحدة لضمان فاعليتهما معا ..اما اذا لم يمكن كما فى الصورة التالية فتراعى الملاحظة السابقة ... 

*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (6 أكتوبر 2013)

*ملاحظاتك بخصوص الصورة التالية :-

*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (7 أكتوبر 2013)

المهندس الصامت قال:


> *ملاحظاتك بخصوص الصورة التالية :-
> 
> *



*الشكل السابق يوضح شكلين يقال انهما يستخدما لتقليل البحر لبلاطة لا كمرية Fllat Slab
1- الكمرة المخفية Hidden Beam لتقسيم بحر البلاطة لجزئين ..
وما اعرفه ان هناك مشكلة بالتوصيف الصحيح لهذه الكمرة سواء على برنامج الساب او السيف نظرا لعزم القصور الذاتى لهذه الكمرة .
وهى قد لا تكون موجودة بالمخططات والمقاول ممكن يالفها ..ويقال ان تقلل البحر ... 
2- اسياخ تحجيب - وهى من ابتكار المقاول - وليست تصميم ابدا .. يقال ايضا انها لتقليل البحر باعتبار انها كمرات بسيطة ترمى للكمرات الرئيسية ..

فنرجو الافادة من اخوتنا المصممين بخصوص كيفية توصيف الكمرة المخفية وهل فعلا تقلل البحر ؟؟ وهل اسياخ التحجيب هذه لها ارتكاز علمى .؟؟؟

هذا ووفق الله الجميع لكل خير ...


*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (7 أكتوبر 2013)

المهندس الصامت قال:


> *من مصطلحات اعمال الديكور .. البرامق ..
> وهى شكل خرسانى يتم صبه فى فورمة للحصول على الشكل المطلوب ...
> ويتم استخدامها للشكل الجمالى بدلا من الطوب المصمت ...
> 
> ...



*وتفصيل بسيط للمشاركة السابقة ..البرامق قد يكون بها سيخ حديد للترابط مع كمرة رابطة للبرامق معا لمزيد من الجساءة ..






بعد صب الكمرة البسطة الرابطة ..

*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (7 أكتوبر 2013)

*ملاحظة ..عن القيام باعمال جبسية للسقف ..
*



*

يراعى ان يتم من هذه الاعمال قبل القيام باعمال السيراميك .
حيث حدث مع احد الزملاء رفع الرمل المستخدم للبلاط ..وبعدها ابتدأ العمال فى القيام بالاعمال الجبسية ..وطبعا بقايا متساقطة من الجير لا بد من ازالتها .مما يكلفك تكاليف اضافية ..

*










*هذا ووفق الله الجميع لكل خير ...

*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (7 أكتوبر 2013)

*صورة للابتسامة ...
الحياة لا تتوقف خصوصا فى حياتنا كمهندسين ,,,

*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (7 أكتوبر 2013)

*هل ثنى السيخ الشوكة للكابولى Cantilever >>لعمل احدى الفرم لا يؤثر على عمل الشوكة فى الكابولى ..*


----------



## انس عبدالله (9 أكتوبر 2013)

شكرا جزيلا ......وفقك الله لكل خير


----------



## عمرو الصبان (9 أكتوبر 2013)

كلام جميل ... شكرا ليك يا هندسة


----------



## م.احمد العراقي (12 أكتوبر 2013)

المهندس الصامت قال:


> *الشكل السابق يوضح شكلين يقال انهما يستخدما لتقليل البحر لبلاطة لا كمرية Fllat Slab
> 1- الكمرة المخفية Hidden Beam لتقسيم بحر البلاطة لجزئين ..
> وما اعرفه ان هناك مشكلة بالتوصيف الصحيح لهذه الكمرة سواء على برنامج الساب او السيف نظرا لعزم القصور الذاتى لهذه الكمرة .
> وهى قد لا تكون موجودة بالمخططات والمقاول ممكن يالفها ..ويقال ان تقلل البحر ...
> ...



السلام عليكم...فعلا الكثير يعتمد على الكمره المخفيه ليس فقط مقاولين بل حتى مهندسين قاموا بالتوسع فيها كثيرا ...كنت قد استفسرت من مهندس مصمم قال لي انها تعمل على تقليل الهطول حتى طول 4 م واذا كان البحر اكثر تصبح غير ذات جدوى ...لو في مراجع تتوفر لديك عن الكمره المخفيه ارجو رفعها


----------



## م.احمد العراقي (12 أكتوبر 2013)

المهندس الصامت قال:


> *هل ثنى السيخ الشوكة للكابولى Cantilever >>لعمل احدى الفرم لا يؤثر على عمل الشوكة فى الكابولى ..*



جزاك الله خير على الصور.... اعتقد انها لاتؤثر


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (14 أكتوبر 2013)

م.احمد العراقي قال:


> جزاك الله خير على الصور.... اعتقد انها لاتؤثر



*لا اعلم مهندس احمد اذا كان يؤثر ام لا ؟؟؟؟*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (14 أكتوبر 2013)

م.احمد العراقي قال:


> السلام عليكم...فعلا الكثير يعتمد على الكمره المخفيه ليس فقط مقاولين بل حتى مهندسين قاموا بالتوسع فيها كثيرا ...كنت قد استفسرت من مهندس مصمم قال لي انها تعمل على تقليل الهطول حتى طول 4 م واذا كان البحر اكثر تصبح غير ذات جدوى ...لو في مراجع تتوفر لديك عن الكمره المخفيه ارجو رفعها



*المشكلة المرجع مهندس احمد ...ما زلت ابحث عن مرجع لهذه النقطة ..وان كان مثال على احد البرامج الانشائية يفيد من الاخوة المصمممين .*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (14 أكتوبر 2013)

المهندس الصامت قال:


> *الشكل السابق يوضح شكلين يقال انهما يستخدما لتقليل البحر لبلاطة لا كمرية Fllat Slab
> 1- الكمرة المخفية Hidden Beam لتقسيم بحر البلاطة لجزئين ..
> وما اعرفه ان هناك مشكلة بالتوصيف الصحيح لهذه الكمرة سواء على برنامج الساب او السيف نظرا لعزم القصور الذاتى لهذه الكمرة .
> وهى قد لا تكون موجودة بالمخططات والمقاول ممكن يالفها ..ويقال ان تقلل البحر ...
> ...



*نقطة بسيطة اسياخ التحجيب تكون مرتكزة على الكمرات الساقطة على جانبى الباكية ,,,*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (14 أكتوبر 2013)

*من مصطلحات النجارة فى الموقع خصوصا للحوائط المسلحة :-**

دقرة خشب .. قطعة خشب بطول يساوى عرض الحائط للمحافظة على عرض الحائط ... ويعاب استخدام الخشب ويفضل استخدام فضلات حديد وان كان الحديد بيغرز فى الخشب ..





*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (14 أكتوبر 2013)

المهندس الصامت قال:


> *والصور التى ندرجها هنا لصور قبل تركيب الحوائط الستائرية من الالمنيوم Cladding
> (أحب أن أنوه أن هناك طرق مختلفة تختلف حسب الشركة المصنعة )
> 
> أولا :-يدهن المبنى بدهان برايمىر خلف الحائط بدهان طارد للحشرات
> ...



*صور للحوائط الستائرية curtain Wall من برج دبى ,,*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (4 نوفمبر 2013)

*ملاحظتك بخصوص الصورة التالية :-*


----------



## engmze (4 نوفمبر 2013)

المهندس الصامت قال:


> *ملاحظتك بخصوص الصورة التالية :-*


 اولا خطا فى تقوية نجارة الاعمدة بهذة الشده المفترض يعمل برندات طولية وعرضية للتقوية وعدم ميل العمود وهو حط نهايز للطول فقط فاين العرضى فهذا خطا لعدم وجود تقوية كافية 

اما الملاحظة التانية انه وضع الخرطوم بداخل البلوكات بغرض ملئة بالماء حتى لايشرب المونه اثناء البناء ولكن نغمره فقط وليس ملئة


----------



## elmasryXP2012 (4 نوفمبر 2013)

engmze قال:


> اولا خطا فى تقوية نجارة الاعمدة بهذة الشده المفترض يعمل برندات طولية وعرضية للتقوية وعدم ميل العمود وهو حط نهايز للطول فقط فاين العرضى فهذا خطا لعدم وجود تقوية كافية
> 
> اما الملاحظة التانية انه وضع الخرطوم بداخل البلوكات بغرض ملئة بالماء حتى لايشرب المونه اثناء البناء ولكن نغمره فقط وليس ملئة



جزاكم الله عنا كل خير​


----------



## رزق حجاوي (5 نوفمبر 2013)

المهندس الصامت قال:


> *من مصطلحات النجارة فى الموقع خصوصا للحوائط المسلحة :-**
> 
> دقرة خشب .. قطعة خشب بطول يساوى عرض الحائط للمحافظة على عرض الحائط ... ويعاب استخدام الخشب ويفضل استخدام فضلات حديد وان كان الحديد بيغرز فى الخشب ..
> 
> ...


السلام عليكم
من الاخطاء الشائعة في التنفيذ استخدام مفاتيح الخشب(دقرة الخشب)key ولتلافي هذا الخطاأ يتم ربط هذه القطعه من الخشب بسلك معدني او حبل يكون مربوط باعلى الجدار وعند الصب والوصول لهذا المنسوب يتم سحب هذه القطعة الخشبية ، ويمكن استخدام قطعة من حديد التسليح بدلا من الخشب
والهدف من هذه المفاتيح تأمين عرض الجدار الخراساني اثناء شد المرابط للجدار.


----------



## رزق حجاوي (5 نوفمبر 2013)

السلام عليكم
اللون الاسود المبين في الصورة هو عبارة عن عازل للرطوبة waterproofing وهو من البيتومين او الايبوكسي وليس طارد للحشرات .
ويستخدم خلف الكلادنج وكذلك في منطقة الخرسانة (البلاطات والجسور) خلف الواجهات الزجاجية حيث يستفاد منه هنا من ناحية جمالية بتغطية لون الخرسانة


----------



## elmasryXP2012 (5 نوفمبر 2013)

رزق حجاوي قال:


> السلام عليكم
> من الاخطاء الشائعة في التنفيذ استخدام مفاتيح الخشب(دقرة الخشب)key ولتلافي هذا الخطاأ يتم ربط هذه القطعه من الخشب بسلك معدني او حبل يكون مربوط باعلى الجدار وعند الصب والوصول لهذا المنسوب يتم سحب هذه القطعة الخشبية ، ويمكن استخدام قطعة من حديد التسليح بدلا من الخشب
> والهدف من هذه المفاتيح تأمين عرض الجدار الخراساني اثناء شد المرابط للجدار.



جزاكم الله عنا كل خير​


----------



## elmasryXP2012 (5 نوفمبر 2013)

رزق حجاوي قال:


> السلام عليكم
> اللون الاسود المبين في الصورة هو عبارة عن عازل للرطوبة waterproofing وهو من البيتومين او الايبوكسي وليس طارد للحشرات .
> ويستخدم خلف الكلادنج وكذلك في منطقة الخرسانة (البلاطات والجسور) خلف الواجهات الزجاجية حيث يستفاد منه هنا من ناحية جمالية بتغطية لون الخرسانة



جزاكم الله عنا كل خير​


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (5 نوفمبر 2013)

engmze قال:


> اولا خطا فى تقوية نجارة الاعمدة بهذة الشده المفترض يعمل برندات طولية وعرضية للتقوية وعدم ميل العمود وهو حط نهايز للطول فقط فاين العرضى فهذا خطا لعدم وجود تقوية كافية
> 
> اما الملاحظة التانية انه وضع الخرطوم بداخل البلوكات بغرض ملئة بالماء حتى لايشرب المونه اثناء البناء ولكن نغمره فقط وليس ملئة



*1- لا يوجد خطأ فى الشدة ..وربما تحتاج لمزيد من التقوية ..
وللعلم توجد كما ذكر سابقا الشدة السورية وكما بالشكل السابق والتالى






والشدة المصرية المعروفة والبرندات كما اشرت وكما بالصورة التالية :






2- رش الطوب بالمياه قبل الاستخدام لكيلا يتشرب بمونة العراميس
3- الطوب فى الاول طوب اسمنتى عادى للقواطيع الداخلية والطوب فى الخلف طوب اسمنتى معزول للواجهات الخارجية ..
4- لم يتم العناية بالخرسانة المصبوبة مؤخرا حيث يلاحظ وجود الشروخ السطحية ...

*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (5 نوفمبر 2013)

رزق حجاوي قال:


> السلام عليكم
> من الاخطاء الشائعة في التنفيذ استخدام مفاتيح الخشب(دقرة الخشب)key ولتلافي هذا الخطاأ يتم ربط هذه القطعه من الخشب بسلك معدني او حبل يكون مربوط باعلى الجدار وعند الصب والوصول لهذا المنسوب يتم سحب هذه القطعة الخشبية ، ويمكن استخدام قطعة من حديد التسليح بدلا من الخشب
> والهدف من هذه المفاتيح تأمين عرض الجدار الخراساني اثناء شد المرابط للجدار.



*صحيح بشمهندس رزق من الاخطاء الشائعة ..حيث يضعف القطاع الخرسانى والخشب يتشرب بالمياه مما يعطى فرصة لتسرب الرطوبة . .ويفضل استخدام دقرات حديد حسب عرض الحائط .. وفى الاعلى ممكن استخدام الدقرة الخشب حيث يمكن ازالتها عند انتهاء الصب ....*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (5 نوفمبر 2013)

رزق حجاوي قال:


> السلام عليكم
> اللون الاسود المبين في الصورة هو عبارة عن عازل للرطوبة waterproofing وهو من البيتومين او الايبوكسي وليس طارد للحشرات .
> ويستخدم خلف الكلادنج وكذلك في منطقة الخرسانة (البلاطات والجسور) خلف الواجهات الزجاجية حيث يستفاد منه هنا من ناحية جمالية بتغطية لون الخرسانة



*والله بشمهندس رزق ى كات معلومة اخذنها من احد المواقع .... والتعديل يكون لتصحيحك ,,,*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (5 نوفمبر 2013)

*صورة توضح ما ذكر سابقا بان عند الردم اسفل الدكة الارضية يترك قيمة ارتفاع الدكة 10 او 15سم ,,,
وتمثل الميدة نفسها الفواصل بين الدكة ..
ويوضع مشمع احماية اسفل رقة الحديد ,,,











*


----------



## رزق حجاوي (6 نوفمبر 2013)

المهندس الصامت قال:


> *صورة توضح ما ذكر سابقا بان عند الردم اسفل الدكة الارضية يترك قيمة ارتفاع الدكة 10 او 15سم ,,,
> وتمثل الميدة نفسها الفواصل بين الدكة ..
> ويوضع مشمع احماية اسفل رقة الحديد ,,,
> 
> ...


السلام عليكم
هناك ثلاث طرق لتنفيذة الميدة


تنفيذ الميدة(المدة الارضية) slab on grade بين السملاتground beam
بحيث يكون اعلى مستواها مع اعلى منسوب المدة ولا يتم تشريك حديد الميدة مع حديد السملات.

*



*


تنفيذ الميدة فوق منسوب السملات مباشرة ground beam (الشناج).
وهنا لا يتم تشريك حديد الميدة مع السملات.








تنفيذ الميدة بحيث يكون اعلى منسوبها مع منسوب السملات وفي هذه الحالة يكون حديد التسليح للميدة داخل السملات.، وكما هو ملاحظ في المصورة يوجد اعمال اخرى لم تتم)صب نظافة plain conrete اسفل الميدة وكذلك طبقة العزل والحماية)وعند اكمال باقي الاعمال يكون منسوب اسفل الميدة مع منسوب الخرسانة الحالي وبعد تركيب الحديد والصب يكون منسوب اعلى الميدة والسملات على مستوى واحد.







اما الطريقة الافضل من الناحية الانشائية فهي الطريقة الثالثة ولكنها اصعب من الناحية التنفيذية. 
* 0 *


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (6 نوفمبر 2013)

رزق حجاوي قال:


> السلام عليكم
> هناك ثلاث طرق لتنفيذة الميدة
> 
> 
> ...



*جزاك الله خيرا مهندس رزق على التوضيح ...
واستدراج بسيط حضرتك ذكرت الميدة كاسم للدكة الارضية Slab On Grade
ويوجد لدينا مفهوم بان الميدة هى السملة ... ويطبق على Slab On Grade الدكة ,,

واستفسار :-
** الطريقة الثانية عمل الدكة فوق منسوب السملات ...الا يجب تقسيم هذه البلاطة على أجزاء حيث الشروخ ؟؟؟
** متى تلجأ للطريقة الثالثة ؟؟؟
*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (6 نوفمبر 2013)

*قد يطلب توريد الواح البلاوود 1,2 * 2,4) Plywood >> 
مقسمة على 60 سم ...حيث يمكن استخدامها لعمل جوانب القواعد المسلحة Footing Side Form
وتستخدم قيما بعد ... حيث تقطيع الالواح حسب ارتفاع القاعدة فقط يهدر كثير من الخشب ,,,,










*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (12 نوفمبر 2013)

*ملاحظتك بخصوص الصورة التالية :-




*


----------



## رزق حجاوي (12 نوفمبر 2013)

المهندس الصامت قال:


> *جزاك الله خيرا مهندس رزق على التوضيح ...
> واستدراج بسيط حضرتك ذكرت الميدة كاسم للدكة الارضية Slab On Grade
> ويوجد لدينا مفهوم بان الميدة هى السملة ... ويطبق على Slab On Grade الدكة ,,
> 
> ...


السلام عليكم
كلمة ميدة خطأ طباعي (المقصود المدة وهو الاسم الشائع في بلاد الشام) Slab on grade=المدمة الارضية


> *** الطريقة الثانية عمل الدكة فوق منسوب السملات ...الا يجب تقسيم هذه البلاطة على أجزاء حيث الشروخ ؟؟؟*


اذا كانت المساحة اكبر 64م2 يفضل التقسم للبلاطة وعمل فواصل الصبconstruction joints او فواصل التمددexpabnsion joints او فواصل التحكمcontrol joint
وتم شرح ذلك بالتفصيل في اكثر من موضوع
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php/255293-question


> *** متى تلجأ للطريقة الثالثة ؟؟؟*


يفضل في جميع الابنية ولكن البعض لا ينفذها بسبب الصعوبة في العمل وانها تأخذ وقت اطول بالتنفيذ.
ولكنها تكون ضرورية جدا عندما تكون الارضية ستستخدم كأرضية مصنع او كراجات للسيارات


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (13 نوفمبر 2013)

المهندس الصامت قال:


> *ملاحظتك بخصوص الصورة التالية :-
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*

1- المقص فى السلالم تم اهمالها وغالبا نتيجة اهمال المهندس ...
والمقص كما بالصورة التالية .





2- من الاخطاء التى ربما لا تلاحظها كم ابعاد الصدفة
حين تسال كمهندس عن بعد تخشيب الصدفة ربما تجيب بالبعد الاول فى الصورة التالية ..وكن هناك فرق بين صافى الصدفة والنجارة ..






وكان المهندس محمد سنبل قد اورد مثال محلول بهذه الجزئية - وهى تقريبا بدرجة-











3- تقوية الخشب المكون للدرج يتم تقويته ايضا بسلك رباط يتم ربطه فى حديد السلم .*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (13 نوفمبر 2013)

*ما فائدة الحديد فوق مستوى اللبشة لهذه العمود 




*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (13 نوفمبر 2013)

*من انواع الكتل المستخدمة ككواسر الامواج beakwaters

التيترابود ..رباعى الارجل










اولا التعريف لحواجز الامواج 






صور للتنفيذ :-















*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (19 نوفمبر 2013)

المهندس الصامت قال:


> *ما فائدة الحديد فوق مستوى اللبشة لهذه العمود
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*حاولت فهم وجود هذا الجزء.ولم احدد الفائدة بالضبط
هل نفس فكرة بلاطة السقوط Drop PAnel >>>
حيث اجهادات عالية فى هذه المنطقة ... لا ادرى .. وربما يفيدنا احد الزملاء لاحقا ان شاء الله ,,

*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (19 نوفمبر 2013)

المهندس الصامت قال:


> *Hollow Block Ribs** أعصاب البلاطات المفرغة* :-
> 
> *الاهمية :- الأعصاب تعمل ككمرات صغيرة مرتكزة على الكمرات الرئيسية*
> *عند التصميم :-*
> ...



*تذكيرا بابعاد العصب والبلوكات للبلاطات المعصبة او الهوردى او المفرغة *


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (19 نوفمبر 2013)

*من المعدات التى تستخدم فى فصل باكيات الاسفلت للتكسير 
القصاصة ... وغالبا تستخدم فى الاعمال البسيطة كما عند عمل رصيف على احد جوانب الاسفلت ..او تمديد خط مياه او صرف ...ويتم حفر جزء الخندق فقط 
*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (21 نوفمبر 2013)

المهندس الصامت قال:


> *من المعدات التى تستخدم فى فصل باكيات الاسفلت للتكسير
> القصاصة ... وغالبا تستخدم فى الاعمال البسيطة كما عند عمل رصيف على احد جوانب الاسفلت ..او تمديد خط مياه او صرف ...ويتم حفر جزء الخندق فقط
> *



*واستكمالا القصاصة فى بعض الاعمال البسيطة ..

اذا زادت المساحة يتم الاستعانة بالحفار (الكراكة - البوكلين )ولكن بهامر جاك ..






او بلدوزر bulldozer 

*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (21 نوفمبر 2013)

*ملاحظتك بخصوص الصورة :-*


----------



## messi333 (22 نوفمبر 2013)

انت مهندس رائع ولك جزيل الشكر , اسال الله العظيم رب العرش الكريم ان يتقبل منك هذا العمل , ويجعلة ف ميزان حسناتك ​


----------



## رزق حجاوي (23 نوفمبر 2013)

المهندس الصامت قال:


> *حاولت فهم وجود هذا الجزء.ولم احدد الفائدة بالضبط
> هل نفس فكرة بلاطة السقوط Drop PAnel >>>
> حيث اجهادات عالية فى هذه المنطقة ... لا ادرى .. وربما يفيدنا احد الزملاء لاحقا ان شاء الله ,,
> *
> ...


السلام عليكم
حديد التسليح الظاهر فوق اللبشة raft عند منطقة العمود الهدف منه زيادة قوة اللبشة على جهد الاختراق punching shear حيث يتم زيادة السماكة عند العمود وهذه الحالة مشابه تماما لحالة بلاطة الفلات سلاب.


----------



## elmasryXP2012 (23 نوفمبر 2013)

رزق حجاوي قال:


> السلام عليكم
> حديد التسليح الظاهر فوق اللبشة raft عند منطقة العمود الهدف منه زيادة قوة اللبشة على جهد الاختراق punching shear حيث يتم زيادة السماكة عند العمود وهذه الحالة مشابه تماما لحالة بلاطة الفلات سلاب.


جزاكم الله عنا كل خير​


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (25 نوفمبر 2013)

المهندس الصامت قال:


> *ملاحظتك بخصوص الصورة :-*



* الصورة توضح استخدام (التاى روود او التايلوتTie Rod ) لتقوية شدة العمود الخرسانى 

الاصل لهذا السيخ استخدامه كزرجينه داخل الحائط لكبر قيمة الضغط الناتج عن صب الخرسانة .
ومكونات النظام لهذه الزرجينه كما بالشكل التالى Thru - Tie System:-










رسم تخطيطى :- 






صورة لا ستخدام النظام فى ركائز احدى الكبارى الخرسانية :-











وحاولت صراحة البحث عن صورة داخل شدة احدى الحوائط ..ولم اعثر عليها 
وطبعا كما وضح بالصورة السابقة يتم استخدام ماسورة بلاستيكية لامكانية استخراج السيخ ويتم ملئ مكانه فيما بعد بمونة ايبوكسية .
طيب لو اعمال بسيطة بالنسبة الزرجينة وفيها ماسورة بلاستكية ..فلا تستخدم وتلجأ لما كنا ذكرناه سابقا العصافير .. *






*كما فى حالة العمود التالى حيث فى عرض العمود تم استخدام tie Rod وفى طول العمود تم استخدام سيخ داخل العمود وتقيته بالعصافير ...





صورة من داخل حائط ..






من الخارج :-






بالتوفيق 
*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (25 نوفمبر 2013)

*ملاحظتك بخصوص الصورة التالية :-*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (28 نوفمبر 2013)

المهندس الصامت قال:


> *ملاحظتك بخصوص الصورة التالية :-*



*الصورة توضح غالبا ما يكون فى خزانات المياه او معالجة مياه الصرف
1- الفواتير حول اماكن فتحات المواسير Opening Sleeves
حيث يفضل تثبيت ولحام هذه الوصلات قبل عملية صب الخرسانة لعدم التكسير لاحقا مما يعطى فرصة لتسرب المياه 
ويتم عمل الفواتير من حديد راسى وافقى وقطرى ويكون قبلها تم لحام هذه المواسير لتبيتها جيدا ..ويتم وزنها اكثر من مرة 






الصورة بعد اكتمال الصب :- 






2- فاصل صب راسى لاحد الجدران حيث مانع مرور المياه Water Stop 
بين الخرسانة المصبوبة وبين الخرسانة الجديدة 
حيث يتم عمل فاصل الصب مع كمية الخرسانة الكبيرة او ارتفاع الحائط 
والفاصل الافقى كما بالصورة التالية يتضح بعد عملية معالجة اماكن فتات الزراجين (حيث يتم صب الحائط حطة وحطة ) 
ويحدد المصمم اماكن وقف الصب وتكون محددة على اللوحات











وهذه صورة قبل النجارة 






بالتوفيق ..
*


----------



## رزق حجاوي (30 نوفمبر 2013)

السلام عليكم
هناك مالاحظات حول الصور التالية




نلاحظ ان تم استخدام الانبوب في الجدار بدون صفيحة تثبيت puddle flange=anchor flange 
والافضل ان يكون الانبوب له صفيحة تثبيت كما في الصور المرفقة










الصورة الثانية




حيث يلاحظ انه قد تم تنفيذ فاصل صب افقي على كامل محيط الخزان
والافضل ان يكون صب الجدار كاملا واذا كان سيتم الصب على مراحل فالاضل ان يكون الفاصل عموديا حيث ان ذلك اسهل في التنفيذ واقل مشاكل.
كما في الصورة المرفقة


----------



## elmasryXP2012 (1 ديسمبر 2013)

رزق حجاوي قال:


> السلام عليكم
> هناك مالاحظات حول الصور التالية
> 
> 
> ...



جزاكم الله عنا كل خير​


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (4 ديسمبر 2013)

رزق حجاوي قال:


> السلام عليكم
> هناك مالاحظات حول الصور التالية
> 
> 
> ...



*جزاك الله خيرا مهندس رزق على التعقيب ...
وبالنسبة للماسورة فى الصورة السابقة فى فى عرض حائط 70 سم ..فلا ادرى هل تحتاج لصفيحة التثبيت ام لا .... ويتم تثبيت هذه المواير بواسطة قطع حديد ويتم لحامها فى حدد الحوائط ...
2- ولكن احيانا مع ارتفاع الحائط وخوفا من حدوث التعشيش الا يفضل صب على حطات بفاصل افقى ..*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (4 ديسمبر 2013)

*ما اعرفه بخصوص حماية الكمرات الحديدية من الرطوبة والعوامل الجوية 
العزل كما بالصورة التالية ..













**ولكن ما هو العزل فى الصورة التالية ؟؟؟ ...**










*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (4 ديسمبر 2013)

*لبشة ذات ارتفاع ما يقارب 2م ...*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (4 ديسمبر 2013)

*** ملاحظتك بخصوص الصورة التالية :- *


----------



## م.احمد العراقي (5 ديسمبر 2013)

اهلا مهندسنا الصامت المبدع ..الملاحظات .الاهتمام بعوامل الامان من وجود شبكات الامان .الشئ الثاني وجود اغطيه عند نهايات حديد التسليح لم اميزها هل هي وصلات ميكانيكيه لربط الحديد ام هي للحمايه.


----------



## رزق حجاوي (6 ديسمبر 2013)

المهندس الصامت قال:


> *ولكن ما هو العزل فى الصورة التالية ؟؟؟ ...**
> 
> 
> 
> ...


السلام عليكم
هذا العزل لحماية حديد التسليح من الحريق حيث يتم رش مادة مقاومة للحريق مما يزيد من مقاومة الحديد للحريق لمدة 120 دقيقة او 180 دقيقة حسب المواصفات المطلوبة.


----------



## egyptsystem (6 ديسمبر 2013)

جزاكم الله عنا كل خير​


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (10 ديسمبر 2013)

رزق حجاوي قال:


> السلام عليكم
> هذا العزل لحماية حديد التسليح من الحريق حيث يتم رش مادة مقاومة للحريق مما يزيد من مقاومة الحديد للحريق لمدة 120 دقيقة او 180 دقيقة حسب المواصفات المطلوبة.



* جزاك الله خيرا على التوضيح مهندس رزق ..ولكن هل هناك اسم محدد لهذا العزل ..*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (10 ديسمبر 2013)

المهندس الصامت قال:


> *** ملاحظتك بخصوص الصورة التالية :- *



1*- الجلب للوصلات الميكانيكية لحديد التسليح ..
وهنا اقتبس مشاركة المهندس رزق ..
(( متى يستخدم النظام ..
*

*عندما يكون قطر حديد التسليح اكبر من 32 مم -- **وفى الصورة التالية يمكن اسخدامها للقطر اكبر من 16 مم للكود المصرى -- * 
*عند وجود كثافة عالية لحديد التسليح.* 
*عند استخدام نظام slip from الطوبار المنزلق ومطلوب تنفيذ تشريك حديد.* 
*عند استخدام نظام الطوبار الاملس fair face concrete عند الحاجة لتنفيذ تشريك حديد.* 
*سرعة التنفيذ.
* 
*
** طريقة الوصل الميكانيكية coupler

نظام التسنين لقضبان حديد التسليح thread bar بواسطة الات خاصة ، ومنا ما يستخدم نظام الرباغي
نعم ان عملية التسنين تقلل من قطر حديد التسليح (التسنين يكون بشكل مخروطي cone او اسطواني cylinder حسب نوعية coupler)ولكن عملية التسنين يجب ان تكون بطول محدد ومن ضمن منطقة وبذلك لا يكون هناك لها اي تأثير على قدرة التحميل... ))
** نبذة من الكود المصرى :- 

*
*




** بعض المواصفات للوصلات الميكانيكية واللحام ..





 ** صورة من استخدام الوصلة الميكانيكية فى الخوازيق :- بنظام التسنين 
















هذا ووفق الله الجميع لكل خير ..
*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (10 ديسمبر 2013)

لحين استكمال الملاحظة رقم 2 فى المشاركة السابقة .

 *** من استخدامات المشمع البلاستيك Plastic Sheets

** أسفل خرسانة الاساسات بسماكة من 250 الى 500 ميكرون للتربة التى بها نسبة ملوحة .او معرضة للمياه عموما ولحماية الخرسانة .وللفصل عن التربة .






وغالبا تكون على شكل رولات كما بالشكل التالى 







وقد تم ذكره انه يشترط استخدامه فى بعض المخططات كما بالصورة التالية :








** بعد صب الخرسانة وخصوصا فى المناطق عالية الحرارة .يتم تغطية خصوصا الاسطح – لكبر المساحة المعرضة للجو- بمشمع لمنع تبخر المياه من الخلطة الخرسانية والمساعدة على تقليل الشروخ ..






وفى الصورة التالية مشمع بلاستيك +تغطية بالخيش المرطب ..






** أيضا قد يكون للحماية من طرطشة الخرسانة مثلا عند صب اللبشة لحماية اشاير الاعمدة ..حيث هذه الطرطشة يطلب بعض الاستشاريين ازالتها حيث تقلل من تماسك الخرسانة الجديدة حول السيخ .






** ايضا للحماية من مياه المطر ربما عن طول فترة التنفيذ لبعض الاعمال .كما فى الصورة التالية .





* تظل هذه الصورة ولا ادرى ما سبب التغطية هكذا ..*






*فمعالجة الاعمدة بالخيش لو هناك تغطية ..*






هذا ووفق الله الجميع لكل خير ..


----------



## امين الزريقي (10 ديسمبر 2013)

المهندس الصامت قال:


> * جزاك الله خيرا على التوضيح مهندس رزق ..ولكن هل هناك اسم محدد لهذا العزل ..*



هذا الدهان الذي ذكره المهندس رزق يسمى بالانجليزية Intumescent Paint وهو طبقة حماية من الحريق اصبحت مقبولة عالميا كبديل للوسائل الاخرى التي كانت تستعمل لهذا الغرض وهناك شركات كثيرة تقوم بتصنيعه ضمن مواصفات خاصة تحت اسماء تجارية متعددة.


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (14 ديسمبر 2013)

المهندس الصامت قال:


> 1*- الجلب للوصلات الميكانيكية لحديد التسليح ..
> وهنا اقتبس مشاركة المهندس رزق ..
> (( متى يستخدم النظام ..
> *
> ...



*واستكمالا 






2- 






نوع من انواع الكمرات المستخدمة فى شدات الاسقف . 
وهى نوع يسمى peri حسب ما بحثت وهى عند الاحمال الثقيلة والبحور الواسعة .












وقد تجد الكمرات الرئيسية والثانوية من هذا النوع






او الكمرات الرئيسية هذا النوع والكمرات الثانوية نوع H






وفى حالة توفر معلومة اضافية عن هذه الكمرات سيتم اضافتها ,,,,
هذا ووفق الله الجميع لكل خير ...
*


----------



## رزق حجاوي (15 ديسمبر 2013)

السلام عليكم
هذه الصورى تمثل طريقة الايتاع curing للاعمدة حيث يتم لفها بالخيش ومن ثم بطبقة من النايلون وبعدها يتم الربط (اللون الازرق) لتثبيت النايلون
ويتم ادخال الماء من اعلى العمود.
وبهذه الطريقة نحافظ على وجود رطوبة (الماء) حول العمود اطول فترة ممكنه.


----------



## رزق حجاوي (15 ديسمبر 2013)

السلام عليكم


----------



## egyptsystem (15 ديسمبر 2013)

جزاكم الله عنا كل خير​


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (15 ديسمبر 2013)

رزق حجاوي قال:


> السلام عليكم



*ما الفكرة بشمهندس رزق ...هل عمل جانب لاستكمال صب هذا الجزء بكامل الارتفاع دون فاصل أفقى ؟؟؟
ولكن عمل جانب للصب مرة واحدة على كامل الارتفاع صعب ؟؟؟
الا اللهم لو مثلا فتحة المصعد Elevator Pit >>حيث يتم عمل الجنب وتقويته من الداخل ..






وارى الحديد مستمر فى هذا الجزء ... والاشاير الخارجة من هذا الجزء سيتم وصلها بوصلات ميكانيكية Couplers ...*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (15 ديسمبر 2013)

*من متطلبان الامان والسلامة فى الموقع Saftey Precuation
حزام الامان Safty Harness
خصوصا عند المرتفعات تجنبا لسقوط العامل ويتم تعلقيه*


----------



## رزق حجاوي (15 ديسمبر 2013)

المهندس الصامت قال:


> *ما الفكرة بشمهندس رزق ...هل عمل جانب لاستكمال صب هذا الجزء بكامل الارتفاع دون فاصل أفقى ؟؟؟
> ولكن عمل جانب للصب مرة واحدة على كامل الارتفاع صعب ؟؟؟
> وارى الحديد مستمر فى هذا الجزء ... والاشاير الخارجة من هذا الجزء سيتم وصلها بوصلات ميكانيكية Couplers ...*


السلام عليكم
بخصوص الشبك الظاهر في الصورة فالعادة ان يستخدم في مناطق فواصل الصب construction joints حيث يتم حجز الخرسانة (بدون الحاجة لشدة خشبية=طوبار=formwork) حيث يؤمن تماسك جيد بين الخرسانة القديمة والجديدة من خلال مرور الخرسانة بين الفتحتات(سطح خشن) وكذلك خروج نتوءات حديد الشبك وبذلك تزيد من التماسك بي مرحلتي الخرسانة.
وقد تم التطرق لهذا في هذا الموضوع في مشاركة سابقة
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php/275329-photos-in/page14
اما الظاهر في هذه الصورة





فالهدف من الشبك كما اتوقع ليس عمل فاصل صب construction joints حيث يلاحظ ان صب الخرسانة على جانبي الشبك في ان واحد ...؟؟
ولكن الهدف من هذا الشبك هو حجز الخرسانة ذات قوة الكسر العالية في منطقة اجهاد الثقب punshing shear بدلا من زيادة السماكة للرافت (كما في الصورة) او البلاطة .
اذا كانت قوة الكسر لخرسانة الرافت لا تكفي لمقاول اجهاد الثقب تحت العمود فمن الحلول المقترحة لحل هذه المشكلة بدلا من زيادة سماكة الرافت ان نقوم بزيادة قوة الكسر للخرسانة في منطقة اجهاد الثقب وبدلا من زيادتها على كامل مساحة الرافت او البلاطة نقوم بزيادتها في منطقة اجهاد الثقب وذلك من خلال حصر الخرسانة بالشبك المعدني (حيث ان سماكة الرافت تكون كبيرة).
والله اعلم هذا تفسيري لهذه الصورة .


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (15 ديسمبر 2013)

رزق حجاوي قال:


> السلام عليكم
> بخصوص الشبك الظاهر في الصورة فالعادة ان يستخدم في مناطق فواصل الصب construction joints حيث يتم حجز الخرسانة (بدون الحاجة لشدة خشبية=طوبار=formwork) حيث يؤمن تماسك جيد بين الخرسانة القديمة والجديدة من خلال مرور الخرسانة بين الفتحتات(سطح خشن) وكذلك خروج نتوءات حديد الشبك وبذلك تزيد من التماسك بي مرحلتي الخرسانة.
> وقد تم التطرق لهذا في هذا الموضوع في مشاركة سابقة
> http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php/275329-photos-in/page14
> ...



*عذرا بشمهندس رزق ..لم افهم ما معنى حجز الخرسانة فى منطقة اجهاد الثقب ...
اليس يتم صب المنطقة 1 وسيتم صب المنطقة رقم 2 بعدها ... ام الفكرة كما بالصورة السابقة التى تم ذكرها سابقا ..

*


----------



## رزق حجاوي (15 ديسمبر 2013)

المهندس الصامت قال:


> *عذرا بشمهندس رزق ..لم افهم ما معنى حجز الخرسانة فى منطقة اجهاد الثقب ...
> اليس يتم صب المنطقة 1 وسيتم صب المنطقة رقم 2 بعدها ... ام الفكرة كما بالصورة السابقة التى تم ذكرها سابقا ..
> 
> *


السلام عليكم
عند تصميم الرافت نقوم بالتحقق من اجهاد الثقب punshing shear عند الاعمدة ، فاذا فرضنا اننا وجدنا ان اجهاد الثقب عند احد الاعمدة اكبر من الاجهاد المسموح به ............. لحل هذه المشكلة التصميمية لدينا عددة حلول

زيادة سماكة الرافت بالكامل|نلجأ لهذا الحل اذا كان اجهاد الثقب غير محقق لنسبة كبيرة من الاعمدة.
زيادة سماكة الرافت في منطقة العمود وقد تكون الزيادة من الاسفل او الاعلى وهي الحالة الوادة في هذه الصورة(الزيادة من الاعلى)







زيادة قوة الكسر لخرسانة الرافت وهي تستختدم عندما تكون نسبة كبيرة من الاعمدة لا تحقق شرط اجهاد الثقب.
زيادة قوة الكسر لخرسانة الرافت في منطقة محددة (منطقة اجهاد الثقب) عندما تكون بعض الاعمدة لا تحقق شرط اجهاد الثقب ، فعندها نلجأ لزيادة قوة الخرسانة في منطقة اجهاد الثقب بدلا من زيادتها على كامل الرافت ، ولتحقيق ذلك نقوم بحصر الخرسانة ذات القوة التي تحقق اجهاد الثقب من خلال عمل الشبك حول منطقة العمود (ناخذ نصف سماكة الرافت d/2حول العمود من كل جهة )حيث يتم صب قوتين من الكسر في الرافت في وقت واحد حتى لا يحصل فاصل صب construction joint


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (15 ديسمبر 2013)

*من مصطلحات السوق **زقزقة** حينما يكون هناك جزء ما بارز من عمود مثلا عن كمرة او العكس ..
فربما تجد انه قد يطلق البعض على هذا البروز اسم زقزقة .. كما بالصورة التالية ...*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (15 ديسمبر 2013)

*ما الفكرة فى برج انفينتنى بدبى Infinity Tower










*


----------



## رزق حجاوي (16 ديسمبر 2013)

المهندس الصامت قال:


> *ما الفكرة فى برج انفينتنى بدبى Infinity Tower
> 
> 
> 
> ...


السلام عليكم
الهدف من ازاحة الاعمدة بين كل طابق واخر مع دوران للسقف الهدف من ذلك الحصول على واجهة معمارية ملتفة كما في الصورة


----------



## egyptsystem (16 ديسمبر 2013)

جزاكم الله عنا كل خير​


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (17 ديسمبر 2013)

رزق حجاوي قال:


> السلام عليكم
> الهدف من ازاحة الاعمدة بين كل طابق واخر مع دوران للسقف الهدف من ذلك الحصول على واجهة معمارية ملتفة كما في الصورة



*انا واخد بالى بشمهندس رزق من نقطة الازاحة ..ولكن السؤال اكثر تحديدا ..
**هى كيفية الازاحة وعدم اللامركزية Eccentricity بين عمود والذى أعلاه ؟؟؟*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (20 ديسمبر 2013)

*دهان لارضية البحيرة المائية امام برج دبى ..

















من البرشور :-







*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (20 ديسمبر 2013)

*غالب متطلبات السلامة والامن للعمال بالموقع :- *






*وبالنسبة لما قد يطلب من لافتات تحذيرية .. يفضل زيادة عدد اللافتات تحتوى العبارة حفريات عميقة ..*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (20 ديسمبر 2013)

*** بالنسبة عند عزل الاسطح ..**

قبل القيام بالعزل الحرارى POLYSTYRENE SHEETING FOR HEAT PROTECTION







يفضل ان يتم اختبار تسرب المياه للعزل المائى ..WATER LEAK TEST BY FILLING WATER





*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (24 ديسمبر 2013)

*** تصميم قاعدة الونش البرجى Tower Crane Base Design**










فيجب العناية بهذا التصميم لانه اذا حدث انهيار .فتكون كارثية .






*
*ففى محاولة على استحياء لتطبيق كيفية تصممي قاعدة الونش البرجى .. وهو مثال محلول من احد المراجع فى تصميم طبقا للكود البريطانى.
*
*وان كان هذه الامور المفروض تكون كلملة من الشركة المصنعة حتى فيما يتعلف بمرابط الونش .







وكما اشار المهندسس رزق حجاوى سابقا *

*((** يجب ان يتضمن على الاقل( من الناحية الانشائية :-*


*التصميم الانشائي لقاعدة التور كرين هي من مسؤولية الشركة الصانعه وعلى المقاول الالتزام بتنفيذها حسب شروط الشركة الصانعه من حيث ابعاد القاعدة وقوة الخرسانة وحديد التسليح وكل ذلك حسب قدرة التحميل للتربة الواردة مع مخطط التصميم bearing capacity*
*تصميم القاعدة من حيث الابعاد وحديد التسليح وعلى اي اساس تم التصميم (قدرة تحمل التربة حيث يؤخذ على 2 كغم /سم2 ) وبناء على فحص التربة لديك يمكن ان تحتاج الى تغيير ابعاد القادة لديك بالتكبير او تحسين التربة اسفل القاعدة او تكون القاعدة جزء من قاعدة المبنى raft*
*تقديم وتوريد Anchor bolts اللازمة لتثبيت التور كرين بالقاعدة .*
*القاعدة المعدنية Base steel structure التي يتم تثبيتها بمرابط التثبيت ومن ثم تركيب مقاطع التور.*
*تحديد مسافة مراحل التثبيت العمودية مع المبنى (يتم ارفاق هذه المرابط ) ومخطط تصميمي لها.*
*الاحمال المسموح به على التور وتغيرها مع البعد.**))* * انتهى الاقتباس *
*

*

*ومع ذلك ربما تكون الاوراق غير كلملة .او يطلب تصميم القاعدة .*
*فنحاول ذكر الخطوات طبقا للمرجع ..
هناك 3 معادلات للتاكدمن تحمل القاعدة للونش البرجى .وعلى اساسها يتم تحديد ابعاد القاعدة .






والتصميم قريب من تصميم الحوائط الساندة .
ونستكمل معا ان شاء الله .
*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (24 ديسمبر 2013)

*** هل من ملاحظات فى التفيذ حول تنفيذ الاعمدة المركبة Composit Section




*


----------



## egyptsystem (24 ديسمبر 2013)

جزاكم الله عنا كل خير​


----------



## م.احمد العراقي (25 ديسمبر 2013)

المهندس الصامت قال:


> *** هل من ملاحظات فى التفيذ حول تنفيذ الاعمدة المركبة Composit Section
> 
> 
> 
> ...



السلام عليكم...اهلا مهندسنا الصامت ..الحقيقيه لم انفذ هكذا عمل وليس لدي اطلاع ولكن من باب المشاركه .ملاحظاتي هو كبر قطر العمود كما يبدو لي 

اعتقد انه المفروض عند استخدام هكذا نوع الاعمده هو لتقليل قطر العمود او بسبب الاحمال الكبيره .اعتقد هناك صفين من حديد التسليح .لا اعرف لماذا ؟ 

المسافات بين حديد حديد الكانات يبدو قليل اعتقد 10 سم .لا اعرف كيف سيتم عمل الاوفر لاب لحديد التسليح في الطوابق الاعلى ؟ يوجد ميل في حديد التسليح

.؟ يوجد سلك مربوط بحديد تسليح العمود اتمنى ان لايكون فيه كهرباء ؟ اخيرا وليس اخرا اعجبني الزي الذي يرتديه الفنيان الظاهران في الصورة.....نتمنى الاستمرار في هذا الموضوع الممتاز


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (26 ديسمبر 2013)

م.احمد العراقي قال:


> السلام عليكم...اهلا مهندسنا الصامت ..الحقيقيه لم انفذ هكذا عمل وليس لدي اطلاع ولكن من باب المشاركه .ملاحظاتي هو كبر قطر العمود كما يبدو لي
> 
> اعتقد انه المفروض عند استخدام هكذا نوع الاعمده هو لتقليل قطر العمود او بسبب الاحمال الكبيره .اعتقد هناك صفين من حديد التسليح .لا اعرف لماذا ؟
> 
> ...



الله يكرمك بشمهندس احمد على التعقيب ..الصورة لاح الابراج التى تم اناشئها فى مارينا دبى - وولاسف لا اذكر اسم البرج .
وعموماا ما اعرفه انه يتم اللجوء للقطاعت المركبة حالة الابراج العالية جدا ..ومع الاحمال الزائدة المفروض قطر العمود اكبر من كده طبعا .والمساحات لها قيمتها هنا ... فاعتقد القطاعات المركبة ذات جدوى اقتصادية ..
وانا مثلك للاسف لم انفذها ...
بالنسبة لخطوة الكانة الحلزونية .اعتقد مش فيها مشكلة . وبالنسبة للسك الكهربائى يتم تشغيله للاضاءة ليلا ..واكيد مش فيه كهرباء وواعتقد بالكل ده غير مقبول من ناحية الامان ..
وحلوة كلمة زى الفتيان الظاهران ..ان شاء الله توصل هناك يا هندسة ..وربنا يكتب الخير ... وبالنسبة للاستمرار .فندعو الله ان يعين فقط . المشكلة بس قلة التجاوب الا اللهم من بعض الزملاء الاعزاء ..- عموما وفق الله الجميع لكل خير ...


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (26 ديسمبر 2013)

*[FONT=&quot]المثال على تصميم قاعدة الونش البرجى TC Base Design :- [/FONT]*


*[FONT=&quot]






[/FONT]
*
*[FONT=&quot]1- التحقيق من الاتزان .[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]كما درسنا فىالحوائط الساندة [/FONT]Retaining Wall
*
*[FONT=&quot]





فهنا ايضا معامل امان للاتزان .[/FONT]
*
*[FONT=&quot]وهنا معامل الامان 1.67 طبقا للكود المستخدم الكود البريطانى BSEN 1997-1.[/FONT]
*
*[FONT=&quot]التوضيح :-





[/FONT]*

*[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]التحقيق من الاتزان Stablility For TC Base
*
*[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]





ويكون الطول المطلوب لتحقيق الثبات او الاتزان 6.2م ..
ويستكمل ...
*


----------



## egyptsystem (26 ديسمبر 2013)

جزاكم الله عنا كل خير​


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (27 ديسمبر 2013)

المهندس الصامت قال:


> *صورة للابتسامة ..
> فاكر نفسه transformer
> *



*واستكمالا على المشاركة السابقة .يبدو ان فى امكانيات مجهولة للمعدات ..






ولكن هناك حدود مثلا بالسبة لذراع الحفار (البوكلين ) Excvator >>
اعتقد حدود 3م او 3,5م بالاكثر يمكن للحفار الحفر بكفاءة .






*





هذا ووفق الله الجميع لكل خير .


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (27 ديسمبر 2013)

*استكمال المثال ..*

*2- التحقق من ان الاجهاد الناتج عن الاحمال اقل من قدرة تحمل التربة .
اولا نذكر ما قدرة تحمل التربة .






ثانيا /طريق التحقق بالنسبة للحوائط الساندة .Retaining Wall






التحقق بالنسبة للمثال ..
*






*المعادلة المستخدمة هنا معادلة مايروهوف .
*
*ملاحظة سريعة عن استخدام الطريقة وطريقة ترزاجى .






*

*تعديل المساحة عندما يصبح الحمل غير مركز .*






*التحقق :-*
* الطول 6,20 م طول كافى .




وللتذكير فهى محاولة بسيطة فقط . وربما يوجد بعض الخطا . الله اعلم .
ويستكمل ...
*


----------



## egyptsystem (27 ديسمبر 2013)

جزاكم الله عنا كل خير​


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (1 يناير 2014)

*استكمال المثال ..
وللاسف لم يتسنى لى الوقت للتعليق على الحل .. ان شاء الله يكون فى وقت لاحق ..

3- التسليح :-

















تسليح القاعدة :-





وهذا الملف الموجود به المثال ..
*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (1 يناير 2014)

*من المعدات المستخدمة بالموقع :-
الهلتى Hilti
وهى آداة كما بالشكل تستخدم لتكسير اجزاء بسيطة من الخرسانة الزائدة ...
او الاجزاء صعب الوصول اليها ... ويراعى ان تكون تكسير بسيط .لتحمل الآداة الحمل ..
وبالمناسبة Hilti ام شركة المانية متخصصة فى بيع مواد البناء 











او الاعمال التى تتطلب ان يتم التكسير بعناية كما فى اعمال الترميم :






والعامل الذى يقوم باستخدامه يسمى نحات ..
هذا ووفق الله الجميع لكل خير ...
*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (1 يناير 2014)

رزق حجاوي قال:


> السلام عليكم
> هذه الصورى تمثل طريقة الايتاع curing للاعمدة حيث يتم لفها بالخيش ومن ثم بطبقة من النايلون وبعدها يتم الربط (اللون الازرق) لتثبيت النايلون
> ويتم ادخال الماء من اعلى العمود.
> وبهذه الطريقة نحافظ على وجود رطوبة (الماء) حول العمود اطول فترة ممكنه.



*وهذه صورة تاكيدية على تعقيب المهندس رزق حجاوى ..
اثناء انشاء ركائز مترو دبى ...





*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (1 يناير 2014)

*من الملاحظات عند عمل مبانى حول اللبشة (الحصيرة Raft - Mat ) المسلحة .
عند زيادة طول المبانى يتم عمل **كتف لتقوية الحائط** ..
ويفضل الا تزيد عن 2,5 ام 3م . او حسب الاستشارى ..

*


----------



## امين الزريقي (1 يناير 2014)

المهندس الصامت قال:


> *من الملاحظات عند عمل مبانى حول اللبشة (الحصيرة Raft - Mat ) المسلحة .
> عند زيادة طول المبانى يتم عمل **كتف لتقوية الحائط** ..
> ويفضل الا تزيد عن 2,5 ام 3م . او حسب الاستشارى ..
> 
> *




السلام عليكم 

هذا الكتف لا يكفي اذا تم الصب بسرعة اي اذا كانت القاعدة صغيرة فرضا كانت القاعدة 5*5*1.5 اي ان الحجم 37.5 م3 واذا فرضنا ان الصب تم في ساعة واحدة وتم استخدام الرجاج حسب الاصول فان الضغط الجانبي للخرسانة الناتج عن صب الخرسانة بمعدل 1 م/ساعة ودرجة حرارة 20 مئوية يقارب 3 اطنان على المتر المربع (تقريبا ومن غير حساب) وبالتالي فهذا الجدار لن يتحمل الضغط وسينهار كما حصل في حالات كثيرة وبالتالي يجب ايجاد طريقة لتدعيم الطوب اما عن طريق الردم خلفه الى نصف الارتفاع او ثلثيه او استخدام الدعم الخشبي بطريقة او باخرى .
نعود الى الصورة التي يبدو انها تعود الى لبشة ضخمة فيها عدة مئات من الامتار المكعبة او الالاف ربما وستأخذ ساعات طويلة من الصب ولذلك ربما يستطيع الجدار ان يتحمل الضغوط القليلة للخرسانة الناتجة عن معدل ارتفاع الخرسانة القليل جدا ومع ذلك ربما يحدث احيانا ان يتراكم الصب في جهة او زاوية واحدة لسبب او لاخر مما يؤدي لانهيار موضعي في الجدار ولذلك وحتى في حالة كهذه اللبشة ينبغي ايضا على المهندس القائم بالعمل اخذ الحيطة والحذر. جنبكم الله المكاره والمواقف المحرجة.


----------



## امين الزريقي (1 يناير 2014)

المهندس الصامت قال:


> *من المعدات المستخدمة بالموقع :-
> الهلتى Hilti
> وهى آداة كما بالشكل تستخدم لتكسير اجزاء بسيطة من الخرسانة الزائدة ...
> او الاجزاء صعب الوصول اليها ... ويراعى ان تكون تكسير بسيط .لتحمل الآداة الحمل ..
> ...



السلام عليكم مرة اخرى وشكرا لك على هذا المجهود فقط للتنويه فهلتي ( HILTI ) هي شركة عالمية رائدة تنتج معدات للاستخدام اليدوي Power Tools وهي متنوعة ومتعددة وذات جودة عالية (للشهادة وتقرير واقع وليس للدعاية) ولكنها في الغالب غالية الثمن وقد لا يقدر على شرائها كثيرون ولذلك ونتيجة لوجود منافسين كثر في السوق توجد انواع اخرى كثيرة منها من اسواق متعددة وباسعار وجودة متفاوتة وربما كان بعضها بجودة منتجات هلتي او قريبا منها . الخلاصة ان هذا الاسم الشهير اصبح يطلق على كل المنتجات واصبح اسما عاما في البلاد العربية لكل منتجات العدد او الادوات Power Tools هذه .

المعلومة الثانية ان هلتي ليست المانية الجنسية ولكنها تنتج في دولة مستقلة (امارة) اسمها ليختنشتاين Liechtenstein​ تقع بين سويسرا والنمسا في جبال الالب وقريبة ايضا من المانيا ولغتها المانية .


----------



## امين الزريقي (1 يناير 2014)

المهندس الصامت قال:


> *واستكمالا على المشاركة السابقة .يبدو ان فى امكانيات مجهولة للمعدات ..
> 
> 
> 
> ...



بالنسبة لذراع الحفار Excavator ( البوكلين اسم تجاري لاحدى الشركات المصنعة والتي اشتهرت المعدة باسمها كما حصل مع هلتي) هناك ن,ع يصل الى 15 مترا ,واكثر و الاطوال من 7 او 8 امتار موجودة بكثرة وهذه المعدات عندما تكون مجهزة للعمل بهذه الاطوال تسمى Long Reach Excavator


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (1 يناير 2014)

امين جولس قال:


> السلام عليكم
> 
> هذا الكتف لا يكفي اذا تم الصب بسرعة اي اذا كانت القاعدة صغيرة فرضا كانت القاعدة 5*5*1.5 اي ان الحجم 37.5 م3 واذا فرضنا ان الصب تم في ساعة واحدة وتم استخدام الرجاج حسب الاصول فان الضغط الجانبي للخرسانة الناتج عن صب الخرسانة بمعدل 1 م/ساعة ودرجة حرارة 20 مئوية يقارب 3 اطنان على المتر المربع (تقريبا ومن غير حساب) وبالتالي فهذا الجدار لن يتحمل الضغط وسينهار كما حصل في حالات كثيرة وبالتالي يجب ايجاد طريقة لتدعيم الطوب اما عن طريق الردم خلفه الى نصف الارتفاع او ثلثيه او استخدام الدعم الخشبي بطريقة او باخرى .
> نعود الى الصورة التي يبدو انها تعود الى لبشة ضخمة فيها عدة مئات من الامتار المكعبة او الالاف ربما وستأخذ ساعات طويلة من الصب ولذلك ربما يستطيع الجدار ان يتحمل الضغوط القليلة للخرسانة الناتجة عن معدل ارتفاع الخرسانة القليل جدا ومع ذلك ربما يحدث احيانا ان يتراكم الصب في جهة او زاوية واحدة لسبب او لاخر مما يؤدي لانهيار موضعي في الجدار ولذلك وحتى في حالة كهذه اللبشة ينبغي ايضا على المهندس القائم بالعمل اخذ الحيطة والحذر. جنبكم الله المكاره والمواقف المحرجة.



*شكرا على تنبيهك وتعقيبك مهندس أمين ...
صحيح مهندس امين يعتمد على طول فترة الصب .. ولكن اذا زادت كمية الصب .يجب أخذ الاحتياط لذلك .







ولا تحرمنا من تعقيبك أبدا ..*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (2 يناير 2014)

*فيديو عن حصر رقاب الاعمدة Columns Neck >>






رابط الفيديو :-

http://www.gulfup.com/?junoCn
*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (10 يناير 2014)

*من أنواع الحوائط الساندة Retaing Wall **

** الحوائط ذات الدعامات الخلفية counterfort retaining wall
** الحوائط ذات الدعامات الأمامية buttress retaining wall

والاختلاف هو مكان الردم وتعرض العصب للضغط او الشد
وهنا نورد صورة تنفيذ للحوائط ذات الدعامات الخلفية .

1- الحائط ذا الدعامة الخلفية 





2- الحائط ذا الدعامة الامامية :-






صور تنفيذ للحائط ذا الدعامة الخلفية والردم .






الحدادة 





الردم :-






هذا ووفق الله الجميع لكل خير .
*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (10 يناير 2014)

*ملاحظتك للصورة التالية :*


----------



## egyptsystem (11 يناير 2014)

جزاكم الله عنا كل خير​


----------



## رزق حجاوي (11 يناير 2014)

المهندس الصامت قال:


> *ملاحظتك للصورة التالية :*



السلام عليكم
لقد تمت التعليق على مثل هذه الصورة في وقت سابق
تعني ان يتم وضع قضبان حديد التسليح كمجموعه boundel
وهي مسمحوحة بالكود الامريكي وتم شرح ذلك بالتفصيل في مشاركة سابقة
وللمزيد اليك الرابط
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/eng333365/


----------



## egyptsystem (12 يناير 2014)

رزق حجاوي قال:


> السلام عليكم
> لقد تمت التعليق على مثل هذه الصورة في وقت سابق
> تعني ان يتم وضع قضبان حديد التسليح كمجموعه boundel
> وهي مسمحوحة بالكود الامريكي وتم شرح ذلك بالتفصيل في مشاركة سابقة
> ...



جزاكم الله عنا كل خير​


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (15 يناير 2014)

المهندس الصامت قال:


> *ملاحظتك للصورة التالية :*



*فعلا كما اشار المهندس رزق فهى بخصو استخدام الاسياخ مجمعة لزيادة عدد اسياخ حديد التسليح .






جزا الله خيرا المهندس رزق على اضافته طبقا للكود الامريكى .
وطبقا للكود المصرى للاسياخ المجمعة 

اولا متى تستخدم 






المسافات بين الاسياخ المجمعة :- 






**هذا ووفق الله الجميع لكل خير ..*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (15 يناير 2014)

*ملاحظتك للصورة الاتية :-*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (17 يناير 2014)

المهندس الصامت قال:


> *ملاحظتك للصورة الاتية :-*



*الصورة توضح عمليى التكسير لهامة الخازوق باستخدام hydraulic Pile breaking – crushing فى مدينة البصرة بالعراق – الكريم -






والخازوق المنفذ فى الصورة السابقة تم تنفيذه بالدق Driving 




















وتم ادراج مشاركة سابقة عن تنفيذ هذا النوع من الخوازيق لاحد الكبارى على ترعة الشرقاوية

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=279194











يجدر بالذكر هنا انه يتم عمل حماية لراس الخازوق من عملية الدق (ما يسمى بلغة السوق طربوش ) 
وتجدها كما بالصورة التالية . اثناء دق احد الخوازيق فى الصور السابقة ..






ويوجد فى نهاية الخازوق ما يسمى بكعب الخازوق pile shoe لتسهيل الاختراق 






وعموما الحماية لراس الخازوق .






هذا ووفق الله الجميع لكل خير .
وتنويه بسيط - ما اذكره أجتهد قدر ما استطيع ان يكون كلاما مضبوطا .وعلى اساس ... فاذا كان من خطأ فمن نفسى .وساقوم بتعديله حالما اعرفه ..
*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (18 يناير 2014)

*ملاحظتك للصورة التالية :- *


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (23 يناير 2014)

المهندس الصامت قال:


> *ملاحظتك للصورة التالية :- *





*الصورة توضح نتيجة عدم حساب قدرة ما تتحمله التربة من احمال ..*






*وصورة مشابهة كانت كهذه فى احدى المحافظات ..*






*والجزء الثانى يوضح عمل السور على مناسيب مختلفة حيث يتم الربط لرقبة العمود على مناسيب مختلفة . وان شاء الله يتم ادراج تفصيل لهذه الجزئية *


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (23 يناير 2014)

*ربط الحديد بالكلابة :- *


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (23 يناير 2014)

*تقسيم الوظائف فى احدى الشركات الهندسية ..*


----------



## egyptsystem (23 يناير 2014)

المهندس الصامت قال:


> *ربط الحديد بالكلابة :- *



جزاكم الله عنا كل خير​


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (23 يناير 2014)

*ما فائدة هذه الاسياخ عند عمل كمرات او جسور سابقة الصب لاحدى الجسور او الكبارى ..*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (24 يناير 2014)

المهندس الصامت قال:


> *ملاحظتك للصورة الاتية :-*



صور لعملية دق الخوازيق المربعة فى الصورة السابقة : -


























هذا ووفق الله الجميع لكل خير ...


----------



## امين الزريقي (24 يناير 2014)

المهندس الصامت قال:


> *ما فائدة هذه الاسياخ عند عمل كمرات او جسور سابقة الصب لاحدى الجسور او الكبارى ..*



هذه الاسياخ البارزة من الكمرات تمثل التسليح السفلي للحجاب العرضي ( diaphragm ) الذي يعمل على ريط هذه الكمرات او الجوائز المسبقة الصب وهي عادة حجاب diaphragm في كل طرف واحيانا واحد اخر في الوسط ( غير مطلوب بحسب AASHTO ).


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (25 يناير 2014)

*Raker Beam>> 
كمرة مائلة ومدرجة غالبا تكون فى الملاعب الرياضية او الاستادات . وتكون فوقها بلاطات المدرجات ..

* من أحد املاعب الرياضية بالعراق -الكريم -











































من احد الملاعب الرياضية بالامارات .. 




*


----------



## egyptsystem (25 يناير 2014)

جزاكم الله عنا كل خير​


----------



## mostafa nasr (2 فبراير 2014)

المهندس الصامت حضرتك مهندس رائع جدااااااااااااااااااااااا وممتاز وربنا يجازيك كل خير على المساعدة اللى بتساعدها والعلم اللى حضرتك بتنشره و ربنا ان شاء الله يكرمك ويعزك ويعلى درجاتك ويزيدك من علمة لانك انسان محترم وتستاهل كل خير ​


----------



## genius2020 (2 فبراير 2014)

جزاكم الله خير​


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (5 فبراير 2014)

*صورة تجمع بين الاعمدة المائلة والمركبة أثناء أنشاء احد الابراج فى مدينة دبى ..*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (5 فبراير 2014)

mostafa nasr قال:


> المهندس الصامت حضرتك مهندس رائع جدااااااااااااااااااااااا وممتاز وربنا يجازيك كل خير على المساعدة اللى بتساعدها والعلم اللى حضرتك بتنشره و ربنا ان شاء الله يكرمك ويعزك ويعلى درجاتك ويزيدك من علمة لانك انسان محترم وتستاهل كل خير ​



جزاك الله خيرا لدعائك وكلماتك الجميلة ..ووفقك الله لكل خير ...


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (5 فبراير 2014)

*عن طريق او ممر يصل بين برجين ..* *هل الجدوى للممر من Steel ام الخرسانة .. *؟
*قد تكون الشدة العامل الاكبر تأثيرا لترجيح الممر المعدنى عن الخرسانى ..*








وصورة اخرى لشدة معدنية لتقاطع انشاء احد الكبارى مع خط سكة حديد ..


----------



## egyptsystem (5 فبراير 2014)

جزاكم الله عنا كل خير​


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (7 فبراير 2014)

*ما أهمية للوظائف المشار اليها فى الجدول التالى ل staff احدى الشركات :- *


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (7 فبراير 2014)

*صور تجمع بلاطة سقوط Drop Panel >> سفلية وعلوية ..*

*وتم ذكر سلفا انها لمقاومة العزوم السالبة وتقليل حديد التسليح .. *






*** الصور التنفيذية *






















*هذا ووفق الله الجميع لكل خير ...*


----------



## usama_usama2003 (7 فبراير 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا
ياريت تعمل كتاب بأسمك علشان تحفظ حقك في هذا الصرح
موضوع اكثر من رائع


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (10 فبراير 2014)

المهندس الصامت قال:


> *ما أهمية للوظائف المشار اليها فى الجدول التالى ل staff احدى الشركات :- *



Draft man ..*مسئول عن اعداد اللوح الهندسية **
Coordinator ... منسق لترتيب الاعمال بين مختلف الاعمال الهندسية 
H.R human resource .. مسئل موارد بشرية (مسئول عن مشاكل العمال )
Labor .. عامل عادى مساعد لاى صنايعى نجار او حداد 
Mason .. finishing masonry works .البنا الذى يقوم باعمال المبانى 
*
وهذا حسب ما وصلت اليه من معلومة ..


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (10 فبراير 2014)

*ما سب عمل هذا العمود الشمعة كما بالصورة التالية ..







ولاحتمالية سبب فهذه صورة اخرى للتوضيح ..





*


----------



## usama_usama2003 (10 فبراير 2014)

اعتقد علشان يشيل الشداد


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (20 فبراير 2014)

*حالتين للنظافة اسفل الميدة او السملات (الكمرات او الجسور الارضية ) - دول الخليج -

اما ان يتم وضع بلوك كما بالشكل التالى .. - البلوكات الموجودة يسمى بلوك اسمنتى (20 *20*40 سم )







وتلاحظ وجود فتحات لامكانية تقوية النجارة من أسفل ..كما بالصورة التالية 






واما عمل خرسانة عادية اسفل الميد 





*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (20 فبراير 2014)

usama_usama2003 قال:


> اعتقد علشان يشيل الشداد



*بعد السؤال .تبين أنه لنفس السبب المتوقع ..
وهو حمل كمرة السمل او الميدة Ground Beam - tie Beam 
وهذا يوجد خاصة عندما تكون مسافة الميدة طويلة . لتقليل بحر الميدة 


*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (20 فبراير 2014)

*غالبا عندما يتم البناء اولا ثم عمل الكمرات للاسقف 
ببلوكات الطوب يتم ترك فتحات فى اخر مدماك Last Brick Course لقمط الحديد لتقوية اسفل الكمرات (الجسور)*
* وبالمناسبة سعر قمطة الحديد ( فى حدود 5- 6.5 ريال ) للقمطة بطول 80 سم ..* *ويزيد ل 7,5ريال للقمطة بطول 1م *


----------



## egyptsystem (20 فبراير 2014)

جزاكم الله عنا كل خير​


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (20 فبراير 2014)

*من الملاحظات عند تنفيذ القواعد المنفصلة Isolated Footing :- 

1- رجل سيخ الحديد اما أن تكون للخارج او للداخل ويفضل للخارج - للاتزان وعدم التعشيش 
والكود المصرى سمح اما ان تكون للداخل او الخارج :-
*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (20 فبراير 2014)

*2- بالنسبة للحداة Steel Fixing

تفصيلة الحديد معروفة .
وقد يتم عمل حديد القاعدة مباشرة او تجميع القاعدة جانب الحديد ثم تنزيلها لاحقا ..











وقد يتم عمل كابولى (لتثبيت اشارة الحديد فى كانها اثناء الصب )
وقد يتم عمل الكابولى الحديد مباشرة مع حديد القاعدة (حتة واحدة بالعامية ) -- او قد يتم عملها رجل مقلوبة وفقط كما بالصورة التالية ..







*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (20 فبراير 2014)

*3- بالنسبة للنجارة :-

غالبا اذا استخدمت الواح ال Ply wood )الكونتر او البلاوود 
كما اشير سابقا (يكون اللوح 2,4 *1,2) ويتم تقطيعه نصفين لامكانية استخدامه فى نجارة القواعد ..-- منعا لتهدير الخشب )
وقد يطلب الالواح مقسومة جاهزة من المورد 






** ملحوظة الصورة التالية توضح توريد الواح Ply wood ... كاملة وتكون الربطة الموضحة بالشكل 50 لوح بالعدد 











وتلاحظ فى الصورة السابقة تقوية جانب النجارة بالقمطة حيث يدخل جزء منها اسفل الخرسانة العادية 


*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (20 فبراير 2014)

* 4- التداخل :-

اذا حدث تداهل للقواعد الخرسانة العادية ..
اسهل ان تقوم بتداخلهم معا ... 






وبالنسبة للقاعدة المسلحة ... غالبا ما قد تجد قاعدتين متجاورتين لظروف المعمارى ... كما بالصورة التالية ..

ويفضل ان تقوم بفصلهم ممكن بلوح بلاىوود قديم قد تستغنى عنه او لوح فلين ولكن قد يتكسر منك اثناء الصب ... 






لكن القاعدة التى تحمل عموين معا هى قاعدة مشتركة ويكون لها تسليح سفلى وعلوى كما بالصورة التالية :- 






5- صب الخرسانة :-
عند صب الخرسانة يقوم النجار بدفع لى البمب الى مكان اشاير الاعمدة - بالعامية علشان الجنب ما يضربش - 






هذا ليس كل شيئ بخصوص القواعد المنفصلة ولكنها الملاحظات التى احببت التنويه عنها ..

هذا ووفق الله الجميع لكل خير ...



*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (20 فبراير 2014)

*سؤال :-
اذا تم عمل قواعد منفصلة مثلا ..وبعد الانتهاء من التنفيذ تبين ان التربة غير صالحة للتاسيس - قل ايا كان السبب - تراخى المقاول اوالاستشارى اخطاء فى الحسابات - ..
لكن ماا الحل اذا تم اكتشاف ذلك بعد التنفيذ ؟؟؟ - السؤال له حل ويطرح الحل لاحقا حالما استكمل معلومات الحل ...

*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (24 فبراير 2014)

*تمهيدا لاحد حلول المشاركة السابقة :- **
( الخوازيق ذات الاقطار الصغيرة الابرية Micropiles >>> )**
1- التعريف :-






2- سبب الاستخدام :- 






3- خطوات التنفيذ :-






4- أهمية الضغط مع الحقن :- 






5- توضيح لعملية الحقن مع ماكينة الحفر :- 






هذا ووفق الله الجميع لكل خير :
ويستكمل الحل للمشكلة السابقة ان شاء الله .
*


----------



## م.احمد العراقي (24 فبراير 2014)

السلام عليكم..ممكن رابط الكتاب الذي تشرح منه .ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (24 فبراير 2014)

*شرح اخر جزئية بشمهندس احمد ؟ ولا ماذا تقصد ؟؟*


----------



## م.احمد العراقي (24 فبراير 2014)

نعم الذي يتكلم عن الخوازيق الابريه


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (24 فبراير 2014)

* بشمهندس احمد
الكود المصرى للاساسات العميقة 
+ والجمل بالانجليزية من ملف pdf >> سارفعه وارسل اليك الرابط .

ووفقك الله لكل خير ..



*


----------



## م.احمد العراقي (24 فبراير 2014)

جزاك الله خير...


----------



## egyptsystem (24 فبراير 2014)

جزاكم الله عنا كل خير​


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (25 فبراير 2014)

*واستكمالا لحل المشكلة .**

فاحد الحلول كان بتدعيم القواعد المسلحة .ونقل الاحمال لتربة تتحمل الاجهادات الناتجة عن المبنى .
وقد تم استخدام خوازيق ابرية بقطر بقطر 15 سم وعمق متوسط 15 م ...وكانت هذه المشكلة فى احد المدارس بالرياض ..
والصور التالية توضح عملية التدعيم :-
































وهذا ما استطعت ان احصل عليه من معلومات . واذا توفرت معلومات اضافي .ساضيفها لاحقاان شاء الله ..
وكنت اتمنى الاضافة من احد الاعضاء . .. لكن عموما خير .. وربما ياتى بعد سنوات من يضيف ..
وفق الله الجميع لكل خير ...
*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (25 فبراير 2014)

*تدعيم ماسورة ذات قطر كبير اثناء حفر للخنادق :- 




*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (25 فبراير 2014)

صورة للابتسامة :- 

ممكن تضحى بوقتك علشان ضحكة الاطفال :- 






بس لو خرب .. جمع منهم الفلوس .


----------



## egyptsystem (25 فبراير 2014)

المهندس الصامت قال:


> صورة للابتسامة :-
> 
> ممكن تضحى بوقتك علشان ضحكة الاطفال :-
> 
> ...



جزاكم الله عنا كل خير​


----------



## أحمد سعيد سلام (25 فبراير 2014)

المهندس الصامت قال:


> *ما أهمية للوظائف المشار اليها فى الجدول التالى ل staff احدى الشركات :- *



4- Draft man: للحساب الكميات و استخراج التفاصيل الانشائية 
8- Coordinator: مهندس مسنق للمشروع و هى صلة الربط بين الادارة و الموقع و المشتريات و اوامر الشراء 
9- H.R:Human resources شخص مسئول عن احتياج العمل من الكوادر الفنية او العمالة المهنية 
19-labourer :عمال 
22- Mason: عامل بناء


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (28 فبراير 2014)

*ملاحظتك للصورة التالية البسيطة **:- **




*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (1 مارس 2014)

المهندس الصامت قال:


> *الخطوة الرابعة :- تزريع أشاير لتربيط الكانات (الحديد الأفقى)
> installing dowels for fastening stirrups
> 
> 4- **يتم عمل فتحتين أو أكثر بطول العامود كل مسافة من (50 –75 سم) على أن تكون الفتحة بقطر مناسب( قطر الاشارة +2مم) ويتم تنظيفها جيداً ثم تزرع أشاير حديد بالمونة الأيبوكسية أو بمونة الجراوت وهذه الأشاير لتربيط الكانات بها .**
> ...



*واستكمالا وتوضيحا للمشاركة السابقة لتقوية الاعمدة بعمل قميص خرسانى Concrete Jacketing

* صورة توضح الضعف فى احد الاعمدة 






* صورة توضح الاشاير المزروعة على طول العمود للتربيط مع حديد القميص ... 






* صورة توضح الاشاير المزروعة على طول العمود والقواعد 






* صورة توضح عملية صب المادة الايبوكسية داخل الفتحات .






**صورة توضح الاشاير لعمل قميص خرسانى لعمود دائرى 






ويستكمل حال توفر معلومات اضافية .
* هذا ووفق الله الجميع لكل خير ..


----------



## egyptsystem (1 مارس 2014)

جزاكم الله عنا كل خير​


----------



## إسلام علي (1 مارس 2014)

بارك الله فيك 
من أجمل مواضيع المنتدى
استمر


----------



## اقليدس العرب (1 مارس 2014)

بارك الله فيك زميلنا الناطق وليس الصامت....الله يجزيك كل خير
في مشاركتك بخصوص الخوازيق الابريه اليس من الاسهل عمل grouting للتربه في الموقع؟؟؟


----------



## م.احمد العراقي (1 مارس 2014)

المهندس الصامت قال:


> *ملاحظتك للصورة التالية البسيطة **:- **
> 
> 
> 
> ...



السلام عليكم....اعتقد القضيب المستخدم للرص غير قياسي


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (4 مارس 2014)

إسلام علي قال:


> بارك الله فيك
> من أجمل مواضيع المنتدى
> استمر



*وبارك الله لك مهندس اسلام .. واشكرك على كلماتك الجميلة ... 
ومهما كان كان مهندس اسلام ايد لوحدها ما تصقفش .. لكن الله المستعان ... 
وفقك الله كل خير ... *


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (4 مارس 2014)

اقليدس العرب قال:


> بارك الله فيك زميلنا الناطق وليس الصامت....الله يجزيك كل خير
> في مشاركتك بخصوص الخوازيق الابريه اليس من الاسهل عمل grouting للتربه في الموقع؟؟؟



*ولك مثله بشمهندس ... 
ربما يوجد أكثر من حل . وقد يتم عمل لبشة بكامل الموقع .وقد يتم حقن التربة ... لكن يتحكم العامل المادى وتوفر الخبرة للقيام باى عملية تدعيم .. وربما كانت الخوازيق الابرية الحل الاوفر والاسهل ... 
واذا حصلت على معومات اضافية ساضيفها لتوضيح الامر اكثر ..
وفقك الله لكل خير ...*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (4 مارس 2014)

المهندس الصامت قال:


> *ملاحظتك للصورة التالية البسيطة **:- **
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*الصورة توضح اربع نقاط :**- 

1- **عمل اسطوانات** لزوم اختبار المقاومة المميزة للخرسانة .
وكما أشير سابقا الاسطوانات طبقا للمواصفات **الامريكية** والمكعبات طبقا للمواصفات **البريطانية** 






2- **عدد المكعبات** وكما اشير سابقا يكون غالبا ل كل 100م3 مكعب .






ويتم تحديد نوع الصب وتاريخ الصب :- 






واذا زادت الكمية يزيد العدد 
واذا كان هناك محتوى اسمنت مختلف يزيد العدد 






والطبيعى يكون العدد 6 مكعبات (3 بعد 7ايام يتم تكسيرهم كمؤشر لمقاومة الخرسانة – و3 بعد 28 يوم وهى المقاومة المستهدفة )
وقد بطلب الاستشارى 9 مكعبات (3 بعد 7 ايام – 3 بعد 14 يوم – 3 بعد 28 يوم )






3- ملء العينة المستخدمة مكعب او اسطوانة يتم **على طبقات .**
ويكون كل 5سم ويتم دمك العينة باستخدام القضيب الحديد ليكون معبرا عن دمك الخرسانة فى الموقع باستخدام الهزاز 






4- **القضيب المستخدم فى الدمك :-**

القضيب المستخدم غير قياسى طبقا للكود (والقضيب القياسى كما بالصورة التالية من الكود بطول** 38 سم ومقطع مربع 2,5سم .
**






ولكن تم استخدام القضيب المستخدم غالبا **لعمل اختبار الهبوط** حيث القضيب لمستخدم (يكون بطول **60 سم ومقطع ادائى بقطر 16مم **)






وكما بالصورة التالية ايضا تم استخدام القضيب الخاص باختبار الهبوط :-






وهذا ما تراه فى اغلب الاحيان .. وقد ادرجت صورة سابقة لاستخدام قطعة خشب بدلا من القضيب القياسى 






ورغم ان الكود يوصى باستخدام القضيب القياسى لان استخدام اى شيئا اخر **قد يؤثر سلبا على نتيجة العينة **. 
الا انه يستخدم المتاح . ونظبط النتيجة بعدين ... 

** وهذه اخر صورة حيث تم استخدام اذا لم يتوفر القضيب القياسى **مطرقة هز** كما وضح من الكود بالصورة التالية :- 






هذا ووفق الله الجميع لكل خير ... 

*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (4 مارس 2014)

*صورة لفاصل بين المشاركات :-

أحيانا تجد أقواما لا يهنأون .ولا يستريح بالهم الا بأن يسجدون لله يؤدون ما افترضه الله عليهم وهم فى قمة عملهم وانشغالهم ... 
تاركين ما بايدهم لله عز وجل .. وكأن الحياة توقفت عند هذا الزمن ... 
فالصلاة فالصلاة يا أخى ... 









*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (4 مارس 2014)

*صورتين من مبنين مختلفين 
للكمرة التى تحمل عمود مزروع فى الادوار بعد الدور الارضى 



















وان شاء سادرج تفصيلة هذه الكمرة قريبا .



*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (7 مارس 2014)

*من متطلبات الامان والسلامة للاوناش safty for cranes الموجود فى الموقع >>

تركيب لمبات اضاءة ليلا . واعتقد غالبا حماية للطائرات .













*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (7 مارس 2014)

*أى نوع من أنواع العزل الموضح فى الصورة التالية ؟؟؟ **





*


----------



## رزق حجاوي (7 مارس 2014)

المهندس الصامت قال:


> *أى نوع من أنواع العزل الموضح فى الصورة التالية ؟؟؟ **
> 
> 
> 
> ...


السلام عليكم
اعتقد ان هذه مادة البولي يوريثينspray foam=spray polyurethane حيث تستخدم في العزل الحراري والمائي للاسطح الخارجية للمباني (اسطح وجدران ) الخرسانية والمعدنية والخشبية.
وينفذ ذلك في المصانع sandwich panel او موقعيا 










وهناك من يقوم بطلاء طبقة الفوم بطبقة دهان foam caoted لحمايتة من اشعة الشمس
http://spray-tec.com/roofing/foam-coated-roofing/


----------



## egyptsystem (7 مارس 2014)

جزاكم الله عنا كل خير​


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (8 مارس 2014)

رزق حجاوي قال:


> السلام عليكم
> اعتقد ان هذه مادة البولي يوريثينspray foam=spray polyurethane حيث تستخدم في العزل الحراري والمائي للاسطح الخارجية للمباني (اسطح وجدران ) الخرسانية والمعدنية والخشبية.
> وينفذ ذلك في المصانع sandwich panel او موقعيا



*بالتاكيد نعم مهندس رزق .هو العزل بمادة اليولى يورثين .وقد أشرت اليه فعلا فى مشاركة سابقة . 

*
*الصورة توضح عمل العزل الحرارى لاحد الاسقف بمادة البولى يورثين *
* او polyurethane foam system -- polyurethane system -- polyurethane spray roofing system*

*واستكمالا لأعمال العزل الحرارى . وتوضيحا عى ملاحظة المهندس رزق حجازى بخصوص صورة سابقة *
*حيث انه وضح ان العزل فى الصورة هو عزل البولى يورثين .*
*وهو يدرج تحت نوع المواد العازلة الرغوية . وذكر ان الانواع اربعة (سائبة - جاسئة - شبه جاسئة - رغوية ) 







*
*** مميزات هذا النوع من العزل :-**









*
*وهو مميز جدا فى الاسقف sandwich panel كما اشار المهندس رزق 
*
*حيث يلائم اى سطح كما بالصورة التالية .*
* 





ويستكمل ببعض الصور ان شاء الله ...
*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (8 مارس 2014)

*واستكمالا للمشاركة السابقة والعزل بنظام البولى يورثين .

وهذه صور للعزل داخل احد الاسقف التى اشير اليها سابقا K- span 
وترى مدى السهولة فى عزل السقف رغم انه مقوس كما بالصور .

*** صورة للسقف قبل العزل .**






*** صور للعزل من الداخل .**

















وهذه صورة توضح أحد الماكينات المستخدمة فى خلط مركبى البولى يورثين 











وهذا ملف فديو يوضح اللرش لهذا النظام ومدى سهولته ومدى سهولة عزل مثلا محول كهرباء او فتحة واحكام العزل حزلها خصوصا كما فى اسطح محطات توليد الكهرباء 

pu system

وحالة توفر معلومات اضافية سيتم اضافتها لاحقا ان شاء الله .
هذا ووفق الله الجميع لكل خير ...
*


----------



## egyptsystem (8 مارس 2014)

جزاكم الله عنا كل خير​


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (24 مارس 2014)

*غالب ما يتم عمله عند تقاطع طريق مع احد الاودية التى يتم تجميع مياه السيل بها ..
1- عبارارت Culvert ويتم عمل الطريق بعد الانتهاء منها .. وجدار استنادى مائل لحماية جوانب مجرى السيل . كما بالصورة التالية ..






2- وقد تستبدل العبارة بكوبرى او جسر كما بالصورة التالية ..






ويلاحظ انه غالبا ما يكون الكوبرى تابع لوزارة النقل والعبارة تابعة لبلدية المنطقة .

*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (24 مارس 2014)

*من انواع الحديد الاكثر اعتمادا فى السعودية  حديد سابك . فى المشاريع ذات الاهمية

ويكون على سيخ الحديد علامة (حد ) لتمييز هذا النوع عن غيره . ويعتبر اغلى الحديد المتواجد فى السوق .




*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (24 مارس 2014)

*صور لتركيب احد انواع الاسقف البلاطات المفرغة hollow Core Slab >>

**فى نوع من البلاطات سابقة الصب Pre - cast حالة البحور الكبيرة والسرعة .الى حين البحث عن تفاصيل التنفيذ لاحقا ان شاء الله .
والصور لمجمع فلل فى احد الاحياء بالدمام - السعودية ...































ويرجع اليها حال توافر معلومات اضافية 
هذا ووفق الله الجميع لكل خير .

*


----------



## egyptsystem (24 مارس 2014)

جزاكم الله عنا كل خير​


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (10 أبريل 2014)

*ملاحظة عن اعمال المائى water Proofing **

العزل بالفائف البيومينية او الانسومات Insumat او الممبرين membrane

كما معروف يتم عمل ركوب 10 سم كتداخل بين اللفات وبعضها البعض ..لضمان عدم تسرب المياه بينها ..
ويقوم العامل بتسييح هذه المنطقة كما واضح بالصورة التالية بالمسطرين لضمان الانسداد ..






والصورة التالية توضح قيام عامل العزل باستخدام المسطرين لعزل جدران البدروم او القبو basement







*


----------



## egyptsystem (10 أبريل 2014)

جزاكم الله عنا كل خير​


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (13 أبريل 2014)

المهندس الصامت قال:


> * 4- التداخل :-
> 
> اذا حدث تداهل للقواعد الخرسانة العادية ..
> اسهل ان تقوم بتداخلهم معا ...
> ...



*واستكمالا للمشاركة السابقة بخصوص القواعد المنفصلة iSOLATED fOOTING
ووبالنسبة** للتداخل** فهذه صورة توضح استخدام **لوح بلاى وودPlywood** > كفاصل بين القاعدتين .






واذا كان هنك مسافة لامكانية تقوية جنب النجارة فيقوم النجارة بعمل جنب ..






وكما اشير فان الفصل بخلاف القاعدة المشتركة التى تحوى عمودين معا Combined Footing >




*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (13 أبريل 2014)

*واستكمال على الملاحظات للقواعد المنفصلة :- 

6- صورة توضح **عمل رجل اشارة العمود بزاوية للخارج** وليس هناك اختلاف بين كون الاشارة للخارج او الداخل فكلاهما مسموح به كما اشير سابقا .
ولكن يفضل للخارج .. لاتزان اكثر وتفاديا لحدوث بعض التعشيش المحتمل ..

*


----------



## مش لاقي (13 أبريل 2014)

جزاكم لله كل خير


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (13 أبريل 2014)

*ملاحظتك بخصوص الصورة التالية :- 
مبنى عمارة سكنية فى احد الاحياء بمكة المكرمة - زادها الله تشريفا - 





*


----------



## egyptsystem (13 أبريل 2014)

جزاكم الله عنا كل خير​


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (17 أبريل 2014)

*ملاحظتك بخصوص الصورة التالية :-*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (17 أبريل 2014)

*ملاحظتك للصورة التالية : -*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (19 أبريل 2014)

المهندس الصامت قال:


> *ملاحظتك للصورة التالية : -*









*توجد 5 ملاحظات . 
اولا الصورة لخزان مياه ارضى Ground Water tank

1- كما العادة هنا فى دول الخليج يتم عمل مبانى حول الخزان (ببلوك 20 وابعاد (20 *20*40 سم ) حتى اولا يتم عمل العزل باللفائف البيتومينة او الانسومات .
وثانيا مفيد للمقاول لانه بيوفر شدة خارجية لا يقوم بشدها ويقوم بشدة داخلية فقط 
الملاحظة الخاصة برقم 1 هو الكتف المشار اليه برقم 1 حيث يفضل **عمل كتف مبانى** (اى 2 بلوك بجوار بعض لزيادة جساءة الحائط عند ارتفاع الحائط وطول . 
ومش ضرورة لكن يفضل ففى الصورة التالية نفس الطول تقريبا ولا يوجد كتف مبانى .






2- يراعى عن العزل باللفائف البيتومينية لن يتم **عمل ركوب على جدار المباني لإحكام العزل** ولا يتم إنهاءه عند نهاية الجدار . ويراعى ايضا لمزيد من الحماية عن صب السقف صب السقف على نهاية الجدار احكاما للعزل .. 






3- الموضح بالصورة حسب ما أرى **ألواح ابلكاج وهى لحماية العزل **
حيث عن عمل النجار للشدة الداخلية يعمل بعمل دقرات حديد ( والدقرة كا اشير سابقا للحفاظ على عرض الحائط ) وعن ظبط الشدة قد تقوم هذه الدقرات بفتح العزل مما يجعله غير ذى جدوى وتتسرب المياه من الداخل للخارج أو العكس ..
والقطع السوداء أرى أنها قطع من اللفائف فوق مسمار التثبيت لمزيد من الحماية للعزل . ولكن عمل الحماية هكذا قليلا ما تراه .ومن الوسائل الغير مكلفة – لان لوح الابلكاج الموجود فى الصورة ممكن اللوح الواحد يكلف حدود 25- 30 ريال يعنى فى الصورة تقريبا 27 لوح * 20 ريال باقل سعر 540 ريال ) فمن الوسائل الغير مكلفة عمل كرسى يقوم النجار بضبط الشدة عليه .وساردج صورة لاحقة ان شاء الله لهذا الكرسى ..

4- يلاحظ عدم **وجود زوايا خرسانية سفلية او مشاطيف** .. وهى حسب المخطط قد تكون موجودة او غير موجودة .. لكن يفضل عمل هذه المشاطيف لتقليل الاجهادات عن هذه المنطقة وتوزيعها ...

5- من الملاحظات المهمة جدا عن الحفر للخزان يراعى **ترك مسافة كافية بين القواعد المجاورة والحفر**.. حيث من قرب الحفر قد توجد القاعدة على اطراف الحفر مباشرة . وربما لا تسطتيع عمل القاعدة الا بعد الاتتهاء من صب الجدار على الاقل والردم ..
لذا يراعى ترك مسافة كافية بين الخزان وقواعد المبنى المجاور .
ولاحظ الصورة التالية ..






هذا ووفق الله الجميع لكل خير ...


*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (10 مايو 2014)

المهندس الصامت قال:


> *** حالة تداخل العزوم :-**
> خصوصا فى المنتصف حيث يتم عمل مقص او كرفتة لتلافى محصلة قوى الشد فى حديد التسليح ..
> 
> 
> ...



*واستكمالا على المشاركة السابقة . وتوضيح بمثال ثانى ..
يراعى فى الاسقف المائلة . 
الا يتم عمل السيخ مرة واحدة كما بالشكل التالى ... تلافيا لمحصلة قوة الشد فى السيخ التى تقوم بتكسير الخرسانة .. *













هذا ووفق الله الجميع لكل خير ...


----------



## egyptsystem (10 مايو 2014)

جزاكم الله عنا كل خير​


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (24 مايو 2014)

*عزل الخرسانة العادية Plain conc. اسفل القواعد والميد . بالعزل على البارد .
قليلا ما رايت عزل للخرسانة العادية . لكن ادرت الصورة . ربما تتطلب حسب متطلبات المشروع ... *


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (24 مايو 2014)

*هل قام احد الزملاء بتفيذ مثل هذه التفصيلة ... للربط بين اساسين على قاعدتين مختلفيتن .؟؟
Two Footing on adiffrent Level >>






*


----------



## امين الزريقي (25 مايو 2014)

السلام عليكم 

هناك مبنى في عمان هو مبنى كلية العلوم التربوية في الجامعة الاردنية المكون من طوابق ستة , انشئ في العام 1993-1994 وقد تم تنفيذ الاساسات المنتشرة على مساحة 6000 متر مربع على مناسيب مختلفة حسب اعماق طبقة التربة الصالحة للانشاء , التي هي من الحور (بتشديد الواو) وهو صخر ابيض مائل للصفرة غالبا Marl rock وهو صخر طري نسبيا ولكنه صالح للتأسيس . تم ربط الاساسات بكافة الاتجاهات بجسور ارضية ( كمرات ) جاسئة بطريق شبيهة بما ورد في الصور ة , تم في وقتها نزح المياه من الطبقة المشبعة بالماء نتيجة موسمين متتاليين من الامطار والثلوج الكثيفة المتعاقبة واتي جعلت التنفيذ في ذلك الوقت صعبا للغاية.
تم تعديل التصاميم الاصلية للاساسات من قبل اساتذة كلية الهندسة ( الدكتور عبد القادر النجمي)اطال الله في عمره.
لقد زرت المبنى عدة مرات بعد الانتهاء من الانشاء وعلى فترات متباعدة وبعد مرور فترة طويلة على الانشاء والحمد لله لا يوجد اثر لاي هبوطات تفاضلية او تأثيرات سلبية لعملية الانشاء حيث طبيعة المبنى المكون من واجهات حجرية مبنية بالطريقة التقليدية في الاردن (المبنى هيكلي مع ذلك) كانت ستتأثر جدا لو حصل شيء من ذلك.


للاسف الشديد ان صور المبنى اثناء التنفيذ قد فقدت مني بكاملها .


امين الزريقي


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (25 مايو 2014)

*شكرا على اضافتك الجميلة م. امين . وساحاول جاهدا ان شاء الله البحث عن صورة تنفيذية لمثل هذه التفصيلة لاحقا ان شاء الله ..
*


----------



## رزق حجاوي (25 مايو 2014)

السلام عليكم
استكمالا لما افاض به المهندس أمين ...... في الحياة العملية كثيرا ما نواحة اختلاف في منسوب التأسيس للاساسات اما

 بسبب تغير نوعية التربة
 او بسبب وجود فرق منسوب اعمال التشطيب Finish level .
وجود ميول في الارض الطبيعية .
وبناءا علية يتم التأسيس على اكثر من مستوى stepped footing=Jump footings ويجب ربط المنسوب السفلي بالمستوى العلوي وان يكون هناك تداخل بين الاساسين Over lap ....ومنها التفصيلة الانشائية السابقة للمهندس الصامت ومأخوذة من التفاصيل الانشائية للاساسات حسب الكود الاسباني.
واليكم تفاصيل اخرى .


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (25 مايو 2014)

*واستكمالا على مشاركة م. رزق - بارك الله له - ..
فى اقرب مثال ممكن للكثير ان يقابله هو اساسات سور Fence مدرج ... لاختلاف مناسيب التربة . تحت السور











**ولكن فى مثل هذا السور المدرج م. رزق هل تنفذ التفصيلة للكود الاسبانى ام لا ؟؟ *


----------



## egyptsystem (25 مايو 2014)

جزاكم الله عنا كل خير​


----------



## رزق حجاوي (25 مايو 2014)

المهندس الصامت قال:


> *واستكمالا على مشاركة م. رزق - بارك الله له - ..
> فى اقرب مثال ممكن للكثير ان يقابله هو اساسات سور Fence مدرج ... لاختلاف مناسيب التربة . تحت السور
> 
> 
> ...


السلام عليكم
في حالة الاساس تحت الاسوار او الجدران الاستنادية او البدرو روم(التسويات) basement wall استخدام هذه التفصلية Strip footing


----------



## egyptsystem (25 مايو 2014)

رزق حجاوي قال:


> السلام عليكم
> في حالة الاساس تحت الاسوار او الجدران الاستنادية او البدرو روم(التسويات) basement wall استخدام هذه التفصلية Strip footing



جزاكم الله عنا كل خير​


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (27 مايو 2014)

المهندس الصامت قال:


> *توجد 5 ملاحظات .
> اولا الصورة لخزان مياه ارضى Ground Water tank
> 
> 1- كما العادة هنا فى دول الخليج يتم عمل مبانى حول الخزان (ببلوك 20 وابعاد (20 *20*40 سم ) حتى اولا يتم عمل العزل باللفائف البيتومينة او الانسومات .
> ...



*واستكمالا على المشاركة السابقة .
فهذه صورة توضح المشطوفة ( او الزاويا ) الخرسانية . او المتاليت ( وان كان لفظ المتلوتة للزوايا الصغيرة 3 سم * 3سم مثلا ) مثلا كما بين السقف او الكمرة او كما شابه - لكن من باب المعرفة - .*






*ويتم صبها مع ارضية الخزان .. 
ولا ارى معنى لمشطوفة يقوم بعملها مليس بعد صب الجدارن ايضا . *كما بالصورة التالية .


----------



## egyptsystem (27 مايو 2014)

جزاكم الله عنا كل خير​


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (27 مايو 2014)

*ملاحظتك للصورة التالية :- *


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (27 مايو 2014)

*** من بعض الاحتياطات التى قد تتخذ اثناء صب الاعمدة الطويلة او الحوائط ذات ارتفاعات عالية .

يتم استخدام خرطوم ( لى ) يركب على خرطوم (لى ) البمب Concerer Pump حيث يمكن التحكم فى دخوله لمساحات ضيقة ..

** صورتين توضح الاعمدة الطويلة Long Columns 











** ضورتين توضح شكل من اشكال اللى الى يمكن ان يركب على لى البمب 
1- صب طبانة احد الاسوار .






2- صب احد الاعمدة مع استخدام هذا اللى .. وواضح لى البمب pump











هذا غير الاضافات التى قد تستخدم لزيدة تشغيلية الخرسانة ..
وفق الله الجميع لكل خير ..


*


----------



## egyptsystem (27 مايو 2014)

جزاكم الله عنا كل خير​


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (27 مايو 2014)

*ما سبب عمل هذا التجويف فى الاعمدة الخارجية لاحد المبانى ؟؟




*


----------



## رزق حجاوي (27 مايو 2014)

المهندس الصامت قال:


> *ما سبب عمل هذا التجويف فى الاعمدة الخارجية لاحد المبانى ؟؟
> 
> 
> 
> ...



السلام عليكم
هذا النظام في بناء الاسوار الخارجيةboundary walls يكون من قطع البريكسات precast panels حيث يتم انزال قطع البريكسات بين تجويفي العمودين وبهذه الطريقة يتم تثبيت هذه القطع وهو مستخدم بكثرة في دول الخليج.
وفي الصورة المرفقة للمهندس الصامت يلاحظ انه تم استخدام هذا التجويف لادخال البلوك (الطوب) داخلة من اجل التثبيت والمنظر ، حيث يلاحظ في انه تم بناء الجدار اولا وترك الاعمدة لتنفيذ في مرحلة لاحقة (المنظر الاخلفي).









LMS50 DIY - YouTube


----------



## رزق حجاوي (27 مايو 2014)

المهندس الصامت قال:


> *واستكمالا على المشاركة السابقة .
> فهذه صورة توضح المشطوفة ( او الزاويا ) الخرسانية . او المتاليت ( وان كان لفظ المتلوتة للزوايا الصغيرة 3 سم * 3سم مثلا ) مثلا كما بين السقف او الكمرة او كما شابه - لكن من باب المعرفة - .*
> 
> 
> ...



السلام عليكم
اشكر للمهندس الصامت على هذه المشاركة ...والتي تشرح بالصور طريقة التنفيذ لخزان الماء ولكن هناك عددة ملاحظات على طريقة التنفيذ هذه

طريقة العزل للجدران الخارجية غير صحيحة فالاصل ان تكون طبقة العزل ملتصقة بالجدار الخرساني وليس هناك طبقة تفصل العزل عن الخرسانة (طبقة الحماية رقم 3).
عند التنفيذ بهذه الطريقة لا يمكن فحص تسرب المياه من خلال الجدران الخارجية حيث انها مغطاه ولا يمكن معرفة مكان التسرب او معالجتة .
لم يتم تنفيذ مانع للتسرب بين خرسانة القاعدة والجدار Waterstop
في خزانات المياه من الافضل استخدام الواح fair face وليس الخشب الغشيم rough surface الذي يحتاج الى لياسة (قصارة) حيث يفضل ان تكون طبقة العزل الداخلي للخران على الخرسانة مباشرة وليس على طبقة اللياسة حيث ان اللياسة قد تسقط او تنفصل عن الجدران وبالتالي نخسر نظام العزل الداخلي.
هناك خطورة اثناء الصب للجدار الخرساني او اثانء الردم ان ينهار جدار البلوك تحت الضغط (للخرسانة او التربة) وبالتالي تكون هناك مشكلة كبيرة حيث لا يوجد اي رابط بين الجدارين ( مرابط tie rods)
لذلك من الافضل التنفيذ بانظمة الشدة (الطوبار) formwork باستخدام الواح الفير فيس مع عمل مرابط حسب الاصول ووضع مانع تسرب وفي هذه الحالة يتم فحص الخزان بتعبئته بالماء قبل العزل الداخلي او الخارجي واصلاح مناطق التسرب ومن ثم العزل الداخلي والخارجي والردم.


----------



## egyptsystem (27 مايو 2014)

رزق حجاوي قال:


> السلام عليكم
> اشكر للمهندس الصامت على هذه المشاركة ...والتي تشرح بالصور طريقة التنفيذ لخزان الماء ولكن هناك عددة ملاحظات على طريقة التنفيذ هذه
> 
> طريقة العزل للجدران الخارجية غير صحيحة فالاصل ان تكون طبقة العزل ملتصقة بالجدار الخرساني وليس هناك طبقة تفصل العزل عن الخرسانة (طبقة الحماية رقم 3).
> ...



جزاكم الله عنا كل خير​


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (28 مايو 2014)

رزق حجاوي قال:


> السلام عليكم
> اشكر للمهندس الصامت على هذه المشاركة ...والتي تشرح بالصور طريقة التنفيذ لخزان الماء ولكن هناك عددة ملاحظات على طريقة التنفيذ هذه
> 
> طريقة العزل للجدران الخارجية غير صحيحة فالاصل ان تكون طبقة العزل ملتصقة بالجدار الخرساني وليس هناك طبقة تفصل العزل عن الخرسانة (طبقة الحماية رقم 3).
> ...



*الشكر لله م. رزق ثم لك ببعض من مشاركاتك التى تضيف الينا .- لا شك - 
1- هو بالنسبة لطبقة الحماية نادرا ما رايتها ولم اراها واقعيا فعلا .وغالب ما يتم هو صب خرسانة جدار الخزان على العزل مباشرة .







وسبب استخدام كما ظننت م. رزق انه للحماية حيث يقوم النجار او الحداد بعمل دقرات حديد . فتثقب العزل فيعطى فرصة لهروب او دخول المياه . 
ولكن من الطرق الاقل ضرار استخدام كراسى كما فى البلاطة اللاكمرية Flat slab >> حيث يقوم النجار باحكام شدة الخشب ( الطوبار) للجدار دون مشكلة كما بالصورة التالية .












2- للاسف فعلا م. رزق لا تتم هذه النقطة فعلا . وايضا بهذه الطريقة غالبا لا بد من الردم خلف مبانى الطوب الاسمنتى لتتحمل ضغط الخرسانة .
ورايت تسربا للمياه داخل خزان بعد زيادة كمية المياه حول الخزان من وايت مياه .- واعتقد كان غالبا نتيجة استخدام دقرة حديد .






ربما بعض من هذه التنفيذات فى مشاريع ليست ذا اهمية كبيرة . ولا بد من اتباع المواصفات الهامة التى تشير اليها م. رزق .

3- غالبا فى بعض المبانى الاهلية لا يستخدم .فعلا .
والمشاريع التابعة لجهة اشتشارية ايا كانت لا بد ان ستخدم كما تنص المواصفات مع صب جزء من الحائط ايضا مع الارضية .







4- ولكن احيانا تكون هناك موصافات باستخدام طبقة لياسة بعد صب الجدران مع اضافة مادة سيكا مانعة للنفاذية ؟؟

5- هذا الافضل لا شك عمل الشدة او الطوبار بهذا الشكل .
لكن ما رايتع يتبع غالبا هو ان يتم الردم كما سبق ويتم التدكيم جيدا بالجاكات داخل الخزان . وغالبا يتم الصب بامان . 







*


----------



## رزق حجاوي (28 مايو 2014)

السلام عليكم 
بخصوص الكراسي في الجدار فالهدف منها تأمين السماكة المطلوبة للجدار وتسمى مفاتيح =keys ومشكلة هذه المفاتيح انه لا يوجد كفر cover لها وبالتي سرعة وصول الصدأ لها وانتقالها لبقية حديد التسليح




اما بخصوص طريقة التنفيذ الهندسية للخزانات فقد تم شرح ذلك بالتفصيل في اكثر من مشاركة سابقا
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t349226-2.html


----------



## egyptsystem (28 مايو 2014)

رزق حجاوي قال:


> السلام عليكم
> بخصوص الكراسي في الجدار فالهدف منها تأمين السماكة المطلوبة للجدار وتسمى مفاتيح =keys ومشكلة هذه المفاتيح انه لا يوجد كفر cover لها وبالتي سرعة وصول الصدأ لها وانتقالها لبقية حديد التسليح
> 
> 
> ...



جزاكم الله عنا كل خير​


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (31 مايو 2014)

رزق حجاوي قال:


> السلام عليكم
> بخصوص الكراسي في الجدار فالهدف منها تأمين السماكة المطلوبة للجدار وتسمى مفاتيح =keys ومشكلة هذه المفاتيح انه لا يوجد كفر cover لها وبالتي سرعة وصول الصدأ لها وانتقالها لبقية حديد التسليح
> 
> 
> ...



*هى بالفعل ايضا م. رزق لتوفير عرض الحائط المطلوب .
ولكن حسب ما رايت من اعمال تابعة للبلدية لاعما الخزانات الارضية التابعة للمبانى المرافق العامة ..
. يقوم اغلب الحدادين بعمل دقرة حديد . مما تقوم بثقب العزل مع احكام شدة الحائط من الداخل .
فهذا من اهون الشر . وهى معزولة من الخارج بطيقة او طبقتين من اللفات البتيومينة . **وما الوسيلة الافضل م. رزق للحفاظ على عرض الحائط من وجهة نظرك ؟؟؟ *


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (31 مايو 2014)

رزق حجاوي قال:


> السلام عليكم
> هذا النظام في بناء الاسوار الخارجيةboundary walls يكون من قطع البريكسات precast panels حيث يتم انزال قطع البريكسات بين تجويفي العمودين وبهذه الطريقة يتم تثبيت هذه القطع وهو مستخدم بكثرة في دول الخليج.
> وفي الصورة المرفقة للمهندس الصامت يلاحظ انه تم استخدام هذا التجويف لادخال البلوك (الطوب) داخلة من اجل التثبيت والمنظر ، حيث يلاحظ في انه تم بناء الجدار اولا وترك الاعمدة لتنفيذ في مرحلة لاحقة (المنظر الاخلفي).
> 
> ...



*جزاك الله خيرا على التوضيح م. رزق . وهذا ما كان عليه اغلب الظن ..
ولمزيد من الوضيح لتنفيذ هذا التجويف فمن الافضل عمل فورمة جاهزة للحصول على شكل نهائى جيد وسهولة احكام التجويف . 





















ولكن اليست مكلفة نسبيا م. رزق .* *ام تقريبا نفس التكلفة *؟؟


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (31 مايو 2014)

*** من مصطلحات السوق فى الحدادة .

تلقيم ( تلئيم ) الحديد . حيث يقوم حداد بقياس الطول المطلوب قصه ويضع احد الحدادين الحديد حسب الطول المطلوب . ليقوم الحداد الواقف عل المقص بالقطع .*
*-- اذا ممكن يسالك الحداد - كمهندس حديث - القم - الئم - على كام يا بشمهندس - **وهى معلومة بسيطة لكن من باب العلم *


----------



## egyptsystem (31 مايو 2014)

جزاكم الله عنا كل خير​


----------



## رزق حجاوي (31 مايو 2014)

المهندس الصامت قال:


> *هى بالفعل ايضا م. رزق لتوفير عرض الحائط المطلوب .
> ولكن حسب ما رايت من اعمال تابعة للبلدية لاعما الخزانات الارضية التابعة للمبانى المرافق العامة ..
> . يقوم اغلب الحدادين بعمل دقرة حديد . مما تقوم بثقب العزل مع احكام شدة الحائط من الداخل .
> فهذا من اهون الشر . وهى معزولة من الخارج بطيقة او طبقتين من اللفات البتيومينة . **وما الوسيلة الافضل م. رزق للحفاظ على عرض الحائط من وجهة نظرك ؟؟؟ *


السلام عليكم
الوسيلة الافضل لشدة الجدار بدل من استخدام مفاتيح حديد التسليح او الكراسي هو

عمل kicker للجدار ثم 
في نظام الشدة fair face panel يتم استخدام المرابط tie rods حيث يتم ضمان السماكة للجدار من خلال plastic tube او cone كما في الصورة 












في حالة الشدة rough surface (الغشيم) يتم استخدام مفاتيح الخشب ويتم ازالتها اثناء الصب


----------



## رزق حجاوي (31 مايو 2014)

المهندس الصامت قال:


> *جزاك الله خيرا على التوضيح م. رزق . وهذا ما كان عليه اغلب الظن ..
> ولمزيد من الوضيح لتنفيذ هذا التجويف فمن الافضل عمل فورمة جاهزة للحصول على شكل نهائى جيد وسهولة احكام التجويف .
> 
> 
> ...


السلام عليكم
عمل نظام الجروف grove في العمود اكيد انه مكلف ولكنه ضروي من حيث

المنظر المعماري
لتثبيت الالواح الخرسانية مسبقة الصنع Precast concrete panels


----------



## egyptsystem (31 مايو 2014)

رزق حجاوي قال:


> السلام عليكم
> عمل نظام الجروف grove في العمود اكيد انه مكلف ولكنه ضروي من حيث
> 
> المنظر المعماري
> لتثبيت الالواح الخرسانية مسبقة الصنع Precast concrete panels



جزاكم الله عنا كل خير​


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (2 يونيو 2014)

رزق حجاوي قال:


> السلام عليكم
> الوسيلة الافضل لشدة الجدار بدل من استخدام مفاتيح حديد التسليح او الكراسي هو
> 
> عمل kicker للجدار ثم
> ...



*جزاك الله خيرا م. رزق صورة توضيحية فعلا *
*لا** مختلف معاك م. رزق فى هذه النقطة . او حائط بهذا الشكل .
لكن ما قصدته حائط **حيث تكون الشدة الخارجية من الطوب الاسمنتى ؟؟ **- وان كنت اوفقك انه من الافضل عمل شدة خارجية وداخلية . 
*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (2 يونيو 2014)

واستكمالا وتوضيحا عل الصورة السابقة للمشطوفة او الزوايا الخرسانية بين ارضية وحوائط الخزانات الارضية .. 





صورة توضح اعمال النجارة . وان كانت الصورة ليست صحيحة . حيث هذه المشطوفة يكون لها حديد خاص مع اتجاه المشطوفة ويكون بطول رباط فى الارضية . وبطول رباط فى الحائط .. 










ويستكمل حالة توافر صور اضافية .


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (2 يونيو 2014)

*لماذ تم صب هذه الاعمدة الديكورية بعد صب السقف ؟؟ **وكيف تم صبها ؟؟






وتوجد الملاحظة التى نوهنا عنها قبل ذلك ( من طرق نجارة العمود الدائرى )** التقفيل ( بسدايب )** . حيث غالبا يقوم النجار عن ورشة نجارة بتقطيع لوح خشب اللتزانة ( عرض 10 سم ) الى نصفين او حسب الحاجة . ويتم تقفيل العمود به . 
وتلاحظ فى الصورة التالية قطاع العمود الدائرى كبير وتم وضع لوح اللتزانة كامل . 






على عكس الفورمة المعدنية التى تكون جاهزة .






قد يكون الشكل الناتج عن استخدام السدايب عمودا ليس تام الدوران .. لكن يمكن قبوله ويمكن جعل الشكل اكثر قبولا مع بعض التشطيبات 






*


----------



## egyptsystem (2 يونيو 2014)

جزاكم الله عنا كل خير​


----------



## رزق حجاوي (4 يونيو 2014)

المهندس الصامت قال:


> *جزاك الله خيرا م. رزق صورة توضيحية فعلا *
> *لا** مختلف معاك م. رزق فى هذه النقطة . او حائط بهذا الشكل .
> لكن ما قصدته حائط **حيث تكون الشدة الخارجية من الطوب الاسمنتى ؟؟ **- وان كنت اوفقك انه من الافضل عمل شدة خارجية وداخلية .
> *


السلام عليكم
اذا كان نظام تنفيذ الخزان بهذه الطريقة (بناء البلوك اي الطوب ومن ثم عزلها ....) غير مقبول من الناحية الهندسية او طريقة التنفيذ المنطقية للخزانات كما اوضحت سابقا ......... فنوع او طريقة تنفيذ المفتاح لا تهمي في هذه الحالة فالمبدأ من اساسه خطأ.
وشكرا


----------



## رزق حجاوي (4 يونيو 2014)

> المهندس الصامت*:**لماذ تم صب هذه الاعمدة الديكورية بعد صب السقف ؟؟ **وكيف تم صبها ؟؟
> 
> 
> 
> ...


السلام عليكم
بخصوص طريقة الصب للعمود في هذه الحالة فيكون باحدى طريقيتن

ان يكون قد تم تنفيذ فتحة بالسقف فوق العمود مباشرة بحيث يتم الصب من خلالها
يتم عمل كور قطر 4 انش بالسقف ليتم صب الخرسانة من خلالها.
بخصوص اعمدة الزينة (الديكورية) فيجب ان يكون هناك فاصل بينها وبين السقف والا ستتحمل احمال كما الاعمدة العادية .
وللمزيد
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t328467.html


----------



## egyptsystem (4 يونيو 2014)

رزق حجاوي قال:


> السلام عليكم
> بخصوص طريقة الصب للعمود في هذه الحالة فيكون باحدى طريقيتن
> 
> ان يكون قد تم تنفيذ فتحة بالسقف فوق العمود مباشرة بحيث يتم الصب من خلالها
> ...



جزاكم الله عنا كل خير​


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (5 يونيو 2014)

رزق حجاوي قال:


> السلام عليكم
> بخصوص طريقة الصب للعمود في هذه الحالة فيكون باحدى طريقيتن
> 
> ان يكون قد تم تنفيذ فتحة بالسقف فوق العمود مباشرة بحيث يتم الصب من خلالها
> ...



*جزاك الله خيرا مهندس رزق على هذه المعلومة الجميلة . لم اكن ملاحظة لنقطة ان يتم صب العمود بعد السقف لكيلا يتم تحميله ..*
*شكرا لك *


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (5 يونيو 2014)

*** صورة توضح عملية زرع اعمدة خارجية على كمرة
لتوفير مساحة داخلية فى احد الابراج بمدينة المنصورة 











يتبقى تفصيلة هذا الكمرة . احاول ان شاء الله البحث عن هذه التفصيلة .
*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (5 يونيو 2014)

** صورة توضيحية توضح اشاير الاعمدة ورجل الاشارة للخارج .. 
وتلاحظ الكانات ( الاساور ) التى تمسك الاشارة بين شبكتى حديد التسليح للبشة ( الحصيرة ) المسلحة ..
















تلاحظ فى الصورة انه تم تركيب هذه الكانات قبل عمل الرقة العلوية للبشة ( الحصيرة) . ..
وحتى اذا تم عمل الشبكة العلوية يمكن للحداد تربيط هذه الكانات دون مشكلة .. 
*


----------



## egyptsystem (5 يونيو 2014)

جزاكم الله عنا كل خير​


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (6 يونيو 2014)

المهندس الصامت قال:


> *لماذ تم صب هذه الاعمدة الديكورية بعد صب السقف ؟؟ **وكيف تم صبها ؟؟
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*واستكمالا :- **

بعد ذكر بعض من طرق لصب العمود الدائرى يتبقى طريقة بسيطة وهى فى الاعمدة صغير القطر وغالبا هى اعمدة ديكيورية على واجهة المبنى . وشدتها غير مكلفة . 
حيث يتم تثبيت ماسورة بلاستكية - كالمستخدمة فى السباكة- وداخلها حديد التسليح ويتم صب العمود مع الدور *.


----------



## egyptsystem (6 يونيو 2014)

جزاكم الله عنا كل خير​


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (8 يونيو 2014)

*معلومة بسيطة للمهدس المسافرين جديدا لدول الخليج بالنسبة لاعمال البلوك :

اعمال المبانى غالبا تكون بالطوب الاسمنتى . 
واشهر المقاسات الطول ثابت * ارتفاع ثابت * عرض متغير )
بلوك 20 ( 40 *20 ***20** ) سم 
بلوك 15 ( 40 *20 ***15 **) سم
بلوك 10 ( 40 *20 ***10** ) سم 

*
[FONT=&quot]*ويتم تصنيع هذه البلوكات فى المصنع بماكينة كبس الطوب كمالموضحة فى الصورة التالية .*

[/FONT]

*






ثم يتم تجميع البلوكات فى ربط لسهولة النقل والتنزيل 
ربطة البلوك 20 تقريبا تكون 54 بلوك – ربطة البلوك ال 10 تقريبا تكون 100 بلوك 
ويتم التجميع كما بالصورة التالية :- 







ثم يتم تحميل البلوكات على اوناش تقوم بالتنزيل فى الموقع 












* وهناك نوع اضافى هو البلك المعزول الذى يكون للقواطيع الخارجية . حيث يكبس مع تصنيع البلوك قطعة فلين .





*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (8 يونيو 2014)

*** صورة توضح احد علاقة الميدة بالقواعد **وهى الربط فى منسوب القواعد .**






وتلاحظ ايضا فى الصورة زيادة ارتفاع الخرسانة العادية اسفل القواعد حيث تدخل فى اعتبارات تصميمية وتحمل لاجهادات عند زيادة الارتفاع .
*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (8 يونيو 2014)

*صورة للابتسامة :-
صورة توضح مدى عدم تاثير اى عائق على سير العملية الهندسية . :7:





*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (8 يونيو 2014)

*ًصورة بسيطة توضح السقف باستخدام الكمرات المتقاطعة Panneld beam >* * 

تمنيت لو الصورة تكون واضحة اكتر . لكن ابحث عن صورة افضل ان شاء الله .











وقد اورد م. محمد سنبل صورة سابقة للتسليح لهذه الكمرات من اعلى ( والتعليق بان الكمرات تحمل بعضها البعض - لا يوجد كمر حاملة ومحمولة - ) واسم هذا الستليح بلغة السوق (ضفيرة ) اى يكون متداخل كما بالصورة التالية :- 





*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (8 يونيو 2014)

*ما الموضح فى الصورة التالية ؟؟؟. حاولت التخمين لكن لم اعرف .!!! 
لا توجد اشاير حديد . وعلى منسوب منخفض . قلت ربما لبشة كمرية بكمرة مقلوبة . لكن لم ارى اشاير حديد .




*


----------



## egyptsystem (8 يونيو 2014)

جزاكم الله عنا كل خير​


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (10 يونيو 2014)

*[FONT=&quot]ملاحظتين بخصوص عمود الزاوية ( او التليفون - على شكل تليفون - )[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] -- وغالبا لدول الخليج --
[/FONT]





*
*[FONT=&quot]* حصر العمود . من حيث العرض فهو معروف . لكن الطول هو المختلف ويتك حسابه كما بالصورة التالية .[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]* ثانيا يلاحظ عن عمل تسليح الكانة الداخلية ان يتم مد رجل للكانة عن الزاوية الداخلية كمالمشار اليها بالسهم .











هذا ووفق الله الجميع لكل خير .

[/FONT]
*


----------



## رزق حجاوي (10 يونيو 2014)

المهندس الصامت قال:


> *ملاحظتين بخصوص عمود الزاوية ( او التليفون - على شكل تليفون - )** -- وغالبا لدول الخليج --
> 
> 
> 
> ...


السلام عليكم
الافضل في حالة عمود الزاوية ان يتم معاملته بخصوص الكانات مثل عمود L section بحيث يتكون من كانتين بينهما زاوية العمود


----------



## اقليدس العرب (10 يونيو 2014)

المهندس الصامت قال:


> *ما الموضح فى الصورة التالية ؟؟؟. حاولت التخمين لكن لم اعرف .!!!
> لا توجد اشاير حديد . وعلى منسوب منخفض . قلت ربما لبشة كمرية بكمرة مقلوبة . لكن لم ارى اشاير حديد .
> 
> 
> ...


بلغني ايها المهندس الصامت...ذو الرأي الناطق...انها قاعدة لخزان ستيل .....وسكتت عن الكلام المباح


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (10 يونيو 2014)

رزق حجاوي قال:


> السلام عليكم
> الافضل في حالة عمود الزاوية ان يتم معاملته بخصوص الكانات مثل عمود l section بحيث يتكون من كانتين بينهما زاوية العمود



*ارى ايضا كما ترى م. رزق الافضل عمل كانتين متداخلتين كما بالعمود على شكل l > وشكرا لتوضيحاتك المستمرة معنا . *
*وان كان ما رايته منفذا فى احد المشاريع كما بالمشاركة الاولى . لكن رايك حضرتك اصوب فعلا .*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (10 يونيو 2014)

اقليدس العرب قال:


> بلغني ايها المهندس الصامت...ذو الرأي الناطق...انها قاعدة لخزان ستيل .....وسكتت عن الكلام المباح



*ولا راى ناطق ولا حاجة م. احمد عاصم . دى مجرد ملاحظات بسيطة ... لا تكتمل الا بآرائكم . 
قاعدة لخزان استيل . اذا كنا لنرى فى الصورة بعض من مسامير تثبيت الاعمدة او ما يدل على ذلك . والله اعلم ربما يكون كذلك ..
وشكرا لكلماتك يا شهريار. :34:*


----------



## رزق حجاوي (10 يونيو 2014)

اقليدس العرب قال:


> بلغني ايها المهندس الصامت...ذو الرأي الناطق...انها قاعدة لخزان ستيل .....وسكتت عن الكلام المباح


السلام عليكم
قد يكون رأيك صحيحا وهذا ما فكرت به من اول ما شاهدت الصورة ولكن الذي حيرني ان الكمرات في الاتجاهين...؟؟!!!
بينما حسب تصميم خزانات Grp water tanks-Steel Footing
تكون الكمرات باتجاه واحد وليس باتجاهين....؟؟!!!!
وفي هذا النوع من الخزانات لا نحتاج الى مسامير التثبيت بالاساسات Anchor bolts
*



*


----------



## egyptsystem (10 يونيو 2014)

جزاكم الله عنا كل خير​


----------



## Eng_abdu (13 يونيو 2014)

احسنت


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (25 يونيو 2014)

رزق حجاوي قال:


> السلام عليكم
> هذا النظام في بناء الاسوار الخارجيةboundary walls يكون من قطع البريكسات precast panels حيث يتم انزال قطع البريكسات بين تجويفي العمودين وبهذه الطريقة يتم تثبيت هذه القطع وهو مستخدم بكثرة في دول الخليج.
> وفي الصورة المرفقة للمهندس الصامت يلاحظ انه تم استخدام هذا التجويف لادخال البلوك (الطوب) داخلة من اجل التثبيت والمنظر ، حيث يلاحظ في انه تم بناء الجدار اولا وترك الاعمدة لتنفيذ في مرحلة لاحقة (المنظر الاخلفي).
> 
> ...



*واستكمالا وتوضيحا على مشاركة المهندس رزق .. فهذه صور توضح تنفيذ السور بالطريقة التى اشار اليها م. رزق . 
هنا فقط نود ذكر ملاحظة بخصوص سرعة الاداء الانجاز للخرسانة سابقة الصب Precast Conc.
ناهيك عن الشكل النهائى الجيد الذى يمكن التحكم فيه .. وكذلك جودة الخرسانة الناتجة .






ولكن ملاحظة بسيطة فى الشماركة السابقة تم عمل التجويف لوحدات السور باعمدة مصبوبة فى الموقع Cast in situ 






ولكن تجويف الاعمدة تم عمل بصب سابق حيث يمكن التحكم بدرجة افضل 






صورة توضيحية اخرى للتجويف






صورة توضح الاعمدة سابقة الصب مجهزة 






صورة توضح تركيب احد وحدات السور الجاهزة 











وهذا هو الشكل النهائى بعد تركيب السور 






هذا ووفق الله الجميع لكل خير ..
*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (26 يونيو 2014)

*واستكمالا على 3 مشاركات سابقة

1- الكوابيل القصيرة Corbles وتطبيق آخر للكوابيل القصيرة






2- البلاطات المفرغة Hollow Core slab






3- المبانى سابقة الصب Precast Concrete Building

ونذكر مرة اخرى ببعض مميزات الخرسانة سابقة الصب Precast Concrete Building 





**** وهنا نذكر نقطة بسيطة :-
من الوصلات فى المبانى السابقة الصب 
**











وهنا نذكر النقطة الخاصة بوصلة العمود بالكمرة 
وصلة العمود بالكمرة اما ان تكون مخفية او تكون ظاهرة 
شكل للوصلة المخفية Hidden Connection





شكل للوصلة الظاهرة Visible Connection






ومن اشكال الوصلة الظاهرة هى عمل كابولى قصير 
يتم تحميل الكمرات عليه 












وهو اما يتم صبه فى الموقع 






او يتم صبه مباشرة مع العمود سابق الصب أيضا 
كما بالصورة التالية . 











وهناك ايضا من صورة ارتكاز لبلاطات السقف على الكمرات هى كمرة الجنب 
وهذه سيتم ذكرها فى المشاركة القادمة ان شاء الله






هذا ووفق الله الجميع لكل خير 
*


----------



## egyptsystem (26 يونيو 2014)

جزاكم الله عنا كل خير​


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (27 يونيو 2014)

*ملاحظة بسيطة للمشاركة السابقة 
قد يكون ارتكاز الكمرة على العمود اما ن يكون ظاهرا او محتفيا كما فى الصورة التالية 











وننتقل للكمرة الجانبية ُ edge Beam وهى اما ان تكون على L او T 

















صورة لتسليح الكمرة 






وهذا رابط لملف اكسل لتصميم هذه الكمرات طبقا للكود الامريكى

http://www.4shared.com/office/Ab4ks_NRba/ACI-BEAM_LEDGE.html








وفى حالة توفر معلوومات اضافية سيتم اضافتها لاحقا ان شاء الله 
وفق الله الجميع لكل خير ...
*


----------



## egyptsystem (27 يونيو 2014)

جزاكم الله عنا كل خير​


----------



## egyptsystem (27 يونيو 2014)

*يا دائم الابداع و التميز*

*يا دائم الابداع و التميز
يا ريت صور
للبوست تنشن
و شكرا​*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (28 يونيو 2014)

*رد: يا دائم الابداع و التميز*



egyptsystem قال:


> *يا دائم الابداع و التميز
> يا ريت صور
> للبوست تنشن
> و شكرا​*



*الله يكرمك يا هندسة .. دى مجرد مجهودات بسيطة وليست على هذه الدرجة من الابداع واغلب الزملاء خاض فى مثل هذه الصور سابقا .. وما افعله بعض من التوضيحات البسيطة أتمنى ان يكون فيها من بعض الفائدة .. 

وبالنسبة لصور Post Tension >> ساحاول ان شاء الله البحث عن صور تفصيلية . وان كنت للاسف لم اعمل بعد فى مثل هذا النظام . لكن احاول جاهدا ان شاء الله ..*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (28 يونيو 2014)

المهندس الصامت قال:


> *5- تجهيز الجاك المستخدم فى عملية الشد Jacks used for Post Tension
> 
> 
> 
> ...



واستكمالا على المشاركة السابقة ..
ولكن نوضح نقطة وقد سبق وقد ذكرنا نوعى الشد للخرسانة سابقة الاجهاد ..






*غالبا اللى بيتحكم فى عمل مثلا كمرة خرسانية هى سهولة وصعبوة عملية النقل ..
فالكمرات التى يمكن نقلها بوسائل النقل يمكن تصنيعها فى المصنع ولا شك يكون لها كفاءة عالية حيث يمكن التحكم فى كل تفاصيل التنفيذ ...
ولكن هناك حدود لما يمكن نقله .. 













ولكن مع طول مثل هذه الكمرة . تم عملها فى الموقع كما فى الصورة التالية لاحد الكمرات سابقة الاجها لاحد الكبارى على طريق الرياض - مكة .. 

وتلاحظ فى الصورة تنفيذ الكمرات للصب والشد بجانب الموقع وبعد عمليه الشد سيتم نقلها لتركبيها فوق الاكتاف ..

*















ويستكمل ,,,,,,,


----------



## egyptsystem (28 يونيو 2014)

*من لا يشكر الناس لا يشكر الله
حقيقى أضفت الكثير لمكتبة التنفيذ
على فكرة احنا شكرنا
المهندسين الذين أضافوا للتنفيذ
المهندس علاء عبد الحليم
المهندس رزق حجاوى
المهندس محمد زكى اسماعيل
المهندس محمد سنبل
المهندس الصامت
المهندس طلعت محمد على
هذا واجب علينا
لا نفاق فيه
هذا لوجه لله
مع تحيات جروب هانى عصمت
كل عام و الجميع بخير
رمضان كريم​*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (28 يونيو 2014)

* واستكمالا على المشاركة السابقة ,,, 

من تفاصيل التسليح داخل هذه الكمرة Girder

نظرا للاجهادت العالية التى تكون فى منطقة التثبيت Anchorage zone يتم عمل حديد لمقاومة اجهادات الشد العالية هذه ويسمى بالانجليزية
**Bursting Reinforcement **is needed to resist these lateral tensile forces. 






ويتمثل فى كانات حلزونية وكانات صندوقية فى منطقة الشد .






وهذه الكانات الحلزونية تورد جاهزة من مصنع الحديد . ممكن تلاقى القطر 14 مم كما بالصورة ومن الصعب تنفيذه فى الموقع .. 
وقد تجد ايضا خلاف ذلك ملاحظة انها قطاعات مشكلة على الساخن 
وهى كما بالشكل التالى . وهذه الصور لنفس الكوبرى ( الجسر ) الظاهر فى المشاركة السابقة .











ويستكمل لاحقا ان شاء الله
*


----------



## egyptsystem (28 يونيو 2014)

*صور البوست تنشن*

*صور البوست تنشن


​*


----------



## egyptsystem (28 يونيو 2014)

*صور التنفيذ*

*صور التنفيذ 





​*


----------



## egyptsystem (28 يونيو 2014)

*رجاء*

*رجاء
ممكن رفع مكتبة الصور لديك
على اجزاء
هدية شهر رمضان​*


----------



## genius2020 (28 يونيو 2014)

جزاكم الله كل خير
انتم بحق مهندسين نافعين لناس
ربنا يرزاقمكم الاخلاص والعمل الطيب​


----------



## Mohamed laith (29 يونيو 2014)

جزاكم الله خيرا على المعلومات القيمه


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (29 يونيو 2014)

*رد: رجاء*



egyptsystem قال:


> *رجاء
> ممكن رفع مكتبة الصور لديك
> على اجزاء
> هدية شهر رمضان​*



*من الصعب تجميع الصور ورفعها منفصلة للاسف م. هانى . 
ولكن هذا رابط يوجد به الجزء الاول من الصور .. والصور متاحة دون مشكلة 

https://imageshack.com/my/images

هذا الرابط الثانى الذى كنت ارفع عليه الصور الاخرى -- للاسف حاليا بعض الصور محذوفة واراسل الادارة لايجاد حل - 

https://imageshack.com/my/images 

وحاليا يتم رفع الصور على هذا الموقع

http://tinypic.com/yourstuff.php

وهذه الثلاث روابط هى التى كنت ارفع عليها الصور ..*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (29 يونيو 2014)

*واستكمالا على المشاركة وتوضيح اكثر للكانات الحلزونية والصندوقية فى منطقة التثبيت Anchorage zone
لنفس Girder فى المشاركة السابقة 











صورة بعد اكتكمال التسليح وتركيب كابلات الشد .






ويستكمل ان شاء الله ..
*


----------



## egyptsystem (30 يونيو 2014)

جزاكم الله عنا كل خير​


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (30 يونيو 2014)

*الحلق حول الشباك من الخرسانة ؟؟ ما الفائدة ؟؟ 
بغض النظر عن الناحية المعمارية الجمالية للجلسة ..




















*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (30 يونيو 2014)

*تم ذكر فى مشاركات سابقة علاقة منسوب الميدة او السمل او الجسر الارضى بمستوى القاعدة 
سواء اكانت الميدة فى مستوى القاعدة -- اعلى مستوى القاعدة -- رابطة لرقاب الاعمدة --
وهذه حالة اخرى حيث تم الربط فى مستوى القواعد واعلى مستوى القواعد ..













*


----------



## egyptsystem (30 يونيو 2014)

*جديد صور التنفيذ من المهندس المحترم امين جولس*

*جديد صور التنفيذ من المهندس المحترم امين جولس











​*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (3 يوليو 2014)

*رد: جديد صور التنفيذ من المهندس المحترم امين جولس*



egyptsystem قال:


> *جديد صور التنفيذ من المهندس المحترم امين جولس
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*
شكرا جزيلا للمهندس أمين على مشاركته لنا ببعض من صور تنفيذ الخزانات هذه وان شاء الله قد يتم تناول بعضا من هذه الصور لاحقا ان شاء الله ..
وشكرا للمهندس هانى على اضافته الجميلة ..*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (3 يوليو 2014)

*من الملاحظات عن عمل الميدة المسلحة او الجسر الارضى 
لا تنسى وضع اشاير للسلم ..






*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (3 يوليو 2014)

*صورة توضح عدم الاهتمام بعدم عمل قفل تبادلى لكانات الميد او السملات او الجسور الارضية Tie Beam












*


----------



## egyptsystem (3 يوليو 2014)

جزاكم الله عنا كل خير​


----------



## egyptsystem (3 يوليو 2014)




----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (3 يوليو 2014)

*ملاحظة لتسليح القواعد المشتركة :-







** الفرش فى الشبكة السفلية يكون فى الاتجاه الطويل وليس الاتجاه القصير ,,,**






** * تفصيلة التسليح من الكود المصرى **






*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (3 يوليو 2014)

*ربما الصورة التالية بعيدة شيئا ما عن الخرسانة لكن من باب المعرفة .. من طرق التحكم بدخول وخروج المركبات الى جراج او ما شابه .
وهنا ذكر طريقيتن حيث تفتح هذ المطيات الصناعية فى طريق واحد فقط .. 

المطب الشوكى 











نوع اخر .. لا اعلم اسمه على التحديد . ولكنه ارحم من النوع المطب الشوكى لانه يمكن لذا لم تاخذ حذرك اكيد سوف يخترق اطار السيارة .:86: 









*


----------



## اقليدس العرب (3 يوليو 2014)

سلمت يداك


----------



## رزق حجاوي (4 يوليو 2014)

المهندس الصامت قال:


> *ربما الصورة التالية بعيدة شيئا ما عن الخرسانة لكن من باب المعرفة .. من طرق التحكم بدخول وخروج المركبات الى جراج او ما شابه .
> وهنا ذكر طريقيتن حيث تفتح هذ المطيات الصناعية فى طريق واحد فقط ..
> 
> المطب الشوكى
> ...



السلام عليكم
يستخدم هذين النوعين السابقين في حماية ممرات السيارات والمداخل (خصوصا الرامب في الاقبية )وفي الحماية الامنية ويكون ذلك من خلال الايقاف الاجباري للسيارت من خلال ثقب الاطارات (يمكن ان تسير السيارة بالرغم من ثقب الاطارات )او ومنع مرور السيارات بالكامل وهذا يستخدم في الحمايات الامنية (السفارات ، الفنادق ، المواقع العسكرية ،......)
وهناك عددة انواع تستخدم في المداخل الامنية منها

Road blocker 







Rising Bollard 










ولمعرفة مدى كفاءة هذه الانظمة يمكن الدخول على موقع اليوتيوب وكتابة الاسم وستجد العديد من الافلام التي توضح التجارب عليها
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lNYl3ecihEY

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=stsb9f3UuGE


----------



## egyptsystem (4 يوليو 2014)

رزق حجاوي قال:


> السلام عليكم
> يستخدم هذين النوعين السابقين في حماية ممرات السيارات والمداخل (خصوصا الرامب في الاقبية )وفي الحماية الامنية ويكون ذلك من خلال الايقاف الاجباري للسيارت من خلال ثقب الاطارات (يمكن ان تسير السيارة بالرغم من ثقب الاطارات )او ومنع مرور السيارات بالكامل وهذا يستخدم في الحمايات الامنية (السفارات ، الفنادق ، المواقع العسكرية ،......)
> وهناك عددة انواع تستخدم في المداخل الامنية منها
> 
> ...



جزاكم الله عنا كل خير​


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (4 يوليو 2014)

رزق حجاوي قال:


> السلام عليكم
> يستخدم هذين النوعين السابقين في حماية ممرات السيارات والمداخل (خصوصا الرامب في الاقبية )وفي الحماية الامنية ويكون ذلك من خلال الايقاف الاجباري للسيارت من خلال ثقب الاطارات (يمكن ان تسير السيارة بالرغم من ثقب الاطارات )او ومنع مرور السيارات بالكامل وهذا يستخدم في الحمايات الامنية (السفارات ، الفنادق ، المواقع العسكرية ،......)
> وهناك عددة انواع تستخدم في المداخل الامنية منها
> 
> ...



*جزاك الله خيرا على الاضافة م. رزق .. والفيديوهات كويسة . وتوضح مدى قوة هذه المطبات الصناعية ..*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (4 يوليو 2014)

*الملاحظات للصورة التالية :-**






** الملاحظة 1:-**

وبالنسبة لاستكمال اعمال الخرسانة :-
فهو اما ان يتم البناء بمبانى الطوب الاسمنتى اولا كما بالصورة السابقة .. 






او قد نقوم بعمل الكمرات والسقف وبعد ذلك نقوم ببناء المبانى . حسب الحاجة الى سرعة الانجاز وكمية الخشب المتوفرة ..






وفى كلتا الحالتين يجب العناية بمنسوب وعمق كل الكمرات حيث قد يختلف عمق الكمرة من مكان لاخر حسب الباكيات .






ويستكمل 
*


----------



## egyptsystem (5 يوليو 2014)

*صور التنفيذ 2050*

*صور التنفيذ 2050


​*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (5 يوليو 2014)

*واستكمالا على المشاركة السابقة :-






الملاحظة رقم 1
الطبيعى فى الاعتاب ان يتم تميله على المبانى وعمل ركوب كافى لا يقل عن 15 سم على جدار المبانى 














ويجب العناية بالعتب لانك لو اهملت الار ممكن تلاقى حاجات غريبة ..






وكما ذكر من قبل فهى عمل ما يسمى محاكية لامكانية تثبيت الابواب بها وهنا ايضا يساعد على تحميل العتب عليها ..
ولكن احيانا تكون غير قادر على عمل هذه المحاكية . 
اذ كما فى الصورة التالية المسافة بين العمود وجدار المبانى هى 80 سم . وعرض الباب فى هذه المنطقة 80 سم . فممكن تقوم بعمل العتب لهذه المنطقة مع السقف كما بالصورة التالية . بدلا من التكسير فى العمود 




.








ولو حبيت تريح نفسك ممكن تصب الاعتاب الاول على الارض وبعد ذلك تقوم برفعها 







الملاحظة رقم 2
يلاحظ ترك فتحات (شنابش ) عن عمل المبانى اولا لامكانية تقميط قاع الكمرات . 
طبعا لما بتقفل جنب النجارة للكمرات وعمل الحديد بتسد هذه الفتحات بقطع خشب ابلكاج او ما يستطاع .






الملاحظة رقم 3
قواطيع الحمامات غالبا بتكون بلوك 10 سم ( 20 * 40 *10 ) .. حتى و الميدة تحت بتكون عرض 20 سم . حتى يعطى مساحة نسبية للحمام 
وثانيا يراعى عن بناء قواطيع الحمامات انها بتكون اقل من بطنية السقف . يعى كما ترى بالصورة يتم البناء الى منسوب عتب ابواب الحمامات ,وتقف هنا كما يتضح من الصورة التالية ايضا .













الملاحظة رقم 4 
وهى عمل بعض التمديدات الصحية او التغذية داخل الحوائط للمبانى ... ربما هذه الطريقة لها من العيوب اذا حدث تسريب او ما شابه فتضطر لتكسير الحائط للكشف عن العيب . لكنها مستخدمة وموجودة فى دول الخليح . 











هذا ووفق الله الجميع لكل خير ..
*


----------



## egyptsystem (5 يوليو 2014)

جزاكم الله عنا كل خير​


----------



## egyptsystem (7 يوليو 2014)

*البوست تنشن يا كبير*

*البوست تنشن يا كبير​*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (7 يوليو 2014)

*رد: البوست تنشن يا كبير*



egyptsystem قال:


> *البوست تنشن يا كبير​*



*بحاول والله م. هانى احصل على بعض الصور من احد الزملاء . وان شاء الله قريب . *


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (7 يوليو 2014)

*من وسائل السند التى يمكن لو متعجل فى سند حفريات او ما شابه .. ممكن تكون من اسرع الطرق ..*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (7 يوليو 2014)

*من الملاحظات عن العزل باللفائف البيتومينة Membrane  **

يراعى عن تخرينها تخزينها رأسية وفى اماكن مظللة







لا تلقى على جانيها ولا تكون معرضة للشمس ..





*


----------



## egyptsystem (8 يوليو 2014)

جزاكم الله عنا كل خير​


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (8 يوليو 2014)

المهندس الصامت قال:


> *واستكمالا على المشاركة وتوضيح اكثر للكانات الحلزونية والصندوقية فى منطقة التثبيت Anchorage zone
> لنفس Girder فى المشاركة السابقة
> 
> 
> ...



واستكمالا على المشاركة السابقة .:
ولك فى المرحلة ما قبل عملية الشد السابق Post Tension 
وبعض تفاصيل التسليح لهذه الكمرة Girder 
ولكن نذكر بملاحظة بسيطة ان طول هذه الجريدر تقريبا 34 م .. لبيان انه م الصعب عملها فى المصنع ونقلها لظروف النقل 






* التسليح


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (8 يوليو 2014)

*وما يجدر ذكره هنا ان حديد التسليح تاتى جاهزة من المصنع للتركيب مباشرة فى الموقع ..


















ويستكمل ان شاء الله . حين تبدا الشركة فى عملية الصب وعملية الشد Post Tensioning
*


----------



## egyptsystem (8 يوليو 2014)

جزاكم الله عنا كل خير​


----------



## egyptsystem (8 يوليو 2014)




----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (9 يوليو 2014)

*ملاحظة بخصوص تسليح الاعمدة الخرسانية R.C columns Reinforcement **

يوجد فى ملاحظات بعض المشاريع ان يتم نهاية ثنى اسياخ العمود Bending Dowels at 90 فى السقف خصوصا عن آخر سقف .. 
وقد يوجد فى اللوحة الانشائية بان احد الاعمدة متوقف وغير مكمل للادوار العليا . 
قرات ان هذا من اشتراطات الكود الامريكى لمقاومة الزلازل – ما زلت ابحث عن هه الجزئية – 







صورة من احد المخططات وفيها ملاحظة الاعمدة المتوقفة والملاحظة على عمل رجل للسيخ 











ويستكمل 
*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (9 يوليو 2014)

*صورة لاحد ركائز احد الجسور وفى نهايتها ثنى السيخDowel Bending 
.






صورتين من أحد المشاريع بالرياض . وستجد فى نفس الصور اعمدة مكلمة عادى واعمدة متوقفة كما تم الاشارة ..











وفق الله الجميع لكل خير ...
*


----------



## egyptsystem (9 يوليو 2014)

جزاكم الله عنا كل خير​


----------



## اقليدس العرب (10 يوليو 2014)

المهندس الصامت قال:


> *من وسائل السند التى يمكن لو متعجل فى سند حفريات او ما شابه .. ممكن تكون من اسرع الطرق ..*


ارجو من جنابكم توضيح مافي الصورة وكيفية العمل


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (10 يوليو 2014)

اقليدس العرب قال:


> ارجو من جنابكم توضيح مافي الصورة وكيفية العمل








ويمكنك الرجوع الى الرابط التالى لبعض المعلومات البسيطة ..والموضوع لتثبيت الستائر المعدنية sheet piles > لكن طريقة التنفيذ قريبة 

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t329831.html

ونعود ان شاء الله لتوضيح بعض النقاط حول هذه النقطة .


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (10 يوليو 2014)

*ملاحظتك للصورة التالية :- *


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (10 يوليو 2014)

المهندس الصامت قال:


> *ملاحظتك للصورة التالية :- *



*الملاحظتين الهامتين 
1- تقليل قطاع العمود ..






لاعتبارات انشائية قد يقوم المصمم بتقليل قطاع العمود خصوصا مع ارتفاع المبنى وقلة الاحمال الناتجة ..
ولكن حدد سواء الكود المصرى او الامريكى بان اقصى ميل يمكنك من خلاله تكريب او تكسيح اشاير الحديد للاعمدة السفيلة هى 1:6 .. 
واذا زادت المسافة الميل عنذلك تقف اشاير العمود السفلى و تقوم بعمل اشاير جديدة تكون داخل العمود السفلى بطول رباط كافى .. 

















ولكن هناك حدود لهذا التقليل لان اللامركزية بين العمود السفلى والعلوى قد تولد عزوم اضافية لم يتم حسابها عند التصميم الانشائى .. 
الكود الامريكى محدد 7.5 سم .. فى الكود المصرى بحثت لكن لم اعثر على نص ( وقرات انه ربما فى حدود 10 سم ) . عند تقليل العمود من جهة واحدة . بعد ذلك لا بد من الاخذ فى تصميم الاعمدة هذه العزوم الاضافية الى قد تنتج عن اللامركزية Eccentricity* >>
وفى حالة توافر معلومات اضافية سيتم اضافتها لاحقا ان شاء الله ..


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (10 يوليو 2014)

*أعتذر من الاخوة الاعزاء ان حدث خطا ما فى بعض ما قد يرد من معلومات .. ولكن والله احاول ان اتحرى الدقة قدر ما استطيع ..وان يكون من مصدر معتمد ... 
وربما كان بعض المشاركات كانت لتوضح أى أخطاء ورادة .. ولكن لا باس ... 
واذ تبين اى خطا .. اصححه دون توانى .. فما الامر الا مجهود شخص يحاول ان ينفع قدر ما يستطيع ..
وفق الله الجميع لكل خير ...
*


----------



## egyptsystem (11 يوليو 2014)

المهندس الصامت قال:


> *أعتذر من الاخوة الاعزاء ان حدث خطا ما فى بعض ما قد يرد من معلومات .. ولكن والله احاول ان اتحرى الدقة قدر ما استطيع ..وان يكون من مصدر معتمد ...
> وربما كان بعض المشاركات كانت لتوضح أى أخطاء ورادة .. ولكن لا باس ...
> واذ تبين اى خطا .. اصححه دون توانى .. فما الامر الا مجهود شخص يحاول ان ينفع قدر ما يستطيع ..
> وفق الله الجميع لكل خير ...
> *



جزاكم الله عنا كل خير​


----------



## رزق حجاوي (11 يوليو 2014)

المهندس الصامت قال:


> *الملاحظتين الهامتين
> 1- تقليل قطاع العمود ..
> 
> 
> ...



السلام عليكم
اشكركم على هذه المشاركات القيمة .


> *ولكن هناك حدود لهذا التقليل لان اللامركزية بين العمود السفلى والعلوى قد تولد عزوم اضافية لم يتم حسابها عند التصميم الانشائى ..الكود الامريكي محدد 7.5 سم .. فى الكود المصرى بحثت لكن لم اعثر على نص ( وقرات انه ربما فى حدود 10 سم ) . عند تقليل العمود من جهة واحدة . بعد ذلك لا بد من الاخذ فى تصميم الاعمدة هذه العزوم الاضافية الى قد تنتج عن اللامركزية Eccentricity*


عندما يكون لدينا تصغير في بعد العمود offset يتم اخذ اللامركزية بعير الاعتبار في التصمم. 
اما نص الكود الامريكي الذي اورته فهي يتعلق بطريقة تنفيذ التصغير (الازاحة) Offset فاذا كان هذا التصغير اقل من الميل 1:6 والمسافة اقل من 7.5 سم فيكون من خلال كمر تكسيح في حديد التسليح كما في الصور في المشاركة.
ولكن اذا كانت الازاحة اكبر من 7.5 سم ففي هذه الحالة لا يكون الحل بعمل تكسيح لحديد التسليح وانما يتم من خلال اضافة حديد تسليح Dowels(أشاير جديدة ) مع تامين طول التثبيت المطلوب وكذلك ضرورة تأمين التراكب المطلوب overlap(هذا ترجمة النص في الكود للبند رقق 7.8.1.5 )


----------



## egyptsystem (11 يوليو 2014)

رزق حجاوي قال:


> السلام عليكم
> اشكركم على هذه المشاركات القيمة .
> 
> عندما يكون لدينا تصغير في بعد العمود offset يتم اخذ اللامركزية بعير الاعتبار في التصمم.
> ...



جزاكم الله عنا كل خير​


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (13 يوليو 2014)

*من ملاحظات للسلالم الحلزوينة helical stair

اوردنا هذه الصورة سابقا بعمل عمود فحل داخلى للسلالم الحلزونية 






صورة توضح عمل نجارة داخلية على هيئة عمود دائرى لاحكام نجارة السلم . ومجرد نجارة فقط دون عمل عمود خرسانى . 









*


----------



## egyptsystem (13 يوليو 2014)

جزاكم الله عنا كل خير​


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (13 يوليو 2014)

المهندس الصامت قال:


> *واستكمال على الملاحظات للقواعد المنفصلة :-
> 
> 6- صورة توضح **عمل رجل اشارة العمود بزاوية للخارج** وليس هناك اختلاف بين كون الاشارة للخارج او الداخل فكلاهما مسموح به كما اشير سابقا .
> ولكن يفضل للخارج .. لاتزان اكثر وتفاديا لحدوث بعض التعشيش المحتمل ..
> ...



*واستكمالا على المشاركة السابقة بخصوص القواعد المنفصلة ..
هى ملاحظة خاصة بارتفاع القاعدة العادية P.C or Lean concrete

وهى نقطة اذا زاد ارتفاع الخرسانة العادية ع ارتفاع معين فهى تدخل فى الحسابات التصميمة .. هى فى العادة مجرد فرشة نظافة اسفل القاعدة المسلحة ..
ولكن لارتافاع القاعدة فعند توزيع الاجهادت الناتجة فهذ الارتفاع يعطى فرصة للقاعدة لتحمل قدر من الاجهادات قبل ان ينتقل مباشرة للقاعدة ..

فى كتاب الدكتور عبد الفتاح القصبى . وجدت هذا الارتفاع 30 سم .. وفى مذكرة للكتور ياسر الليثى وجدت 2- -- وفى مذكرة وجدت 25 سم _- 
كما فى الصورة التالية .





يمكننا ان نقول ان بعد 30 سم . تتحمل الخرسانة العادية قدرا من الاجهادات الناتجة عن الاحمال وتدخل فى الحسابات التصميمة .. 
واعتقد ان الامر يحكمه اعتبارات اقتصادية اكثر منه شيء أخر -- للتوفير النسبى لملك العقار -- 

هذه صورة من احد المبانى بمصر ..


*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (13 يوليو 2014)

*واستكمالا على المشاركة فهذه صور اثناء انشاء احد المبانى فى محافظة بريدة بالمملكة العربية السعودية .
























هذا ووفق الله الجميع لكل خير ...
*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (13 يوليو 2014)

*ما ملاحظتك للصورة التالية :- 




*


----------



## egyptsystem (13 يوليو 2014)

المهندس الصامت قال:


> *واستكمالا على المشاركة السابقة بخصوص القواعد المنفصلة ..
> هى ملاحظة خاصة بارتفاع القاعدة العادية P.C or Lean concrete
> 
> وهى نقطة اذا زاد ارتفاع الخرسانة العادية ع ارتفاع معين فهى تدخل فى الحسابات التصميمة .. هى فى العادة مجرد فرشة نظافة اسفل القاعدة المسلحة ..
> ...



جزاكم الله عنا كل خير​


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (15 يوليو 2014)

*من اشتراطات عمل الشدات الخشبية او المعدنية .
ان تكون القوائم على ارضية ثابتة منها للهبوط اثناء الصب . او اى اوزان زائدة .
اذا كانت التربة رملية او حتى زليطة كما بالصورة يتم عمل الواحد بونتى اسفل القوائم .











وطبعا اذا كانت الارضية خرسانية لا داعى ابدا لاى فرشة .





*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (15 يوليو 2014)

*طبعا قد تجد بعض الحلول الاخرى ..
 
ممكن قطعة خشب بلاى وود






او بلوكات طوب اسمنتى . مش بلوك واحدة . دا صف . عرضه جدا جدا للانهيار للاسف ..










*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (15 يوليو 2014)

*من صور معالة الخرسانة بالمياه concrete water treatment

كما ادجت صورة سابقة للاعمدة وعمل خيش عليها للاحتفاظ بالمياه اطول فترة ممكنة ..
فهذه صورة للقواعد ايضا .. وان كان قليلا جدا ما ترى خيش على القواعد .. Burlap Treatment









*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (17 يوليو 2014)

*واستكمالا لاحتياطات السلامة فى الموقع :-

من بعض الارشادات على لوحة توضح بعض احتياطات السلامة فى الموقع لاحد المشاريع فى مدينة دبى 









*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (17 يوليو 2014)

*من احتياطات الامان والسلامة عند تنفيذ العناصر الراسية كالاعمدة** 

يجب ان يتم عمل شدة كافية لحماية العاملين سواء عن النجارة او الحدادة او الصب .
الطبيعى طبعا ان يكون فى كل ذلك ان ين يكون كما بالصورة التالية .

















ويجب عمل شدة Tower Scaffold للحماية كما بالصورة التالية 






طبعا يلاحظ لعمل هذه الشدة يكون فى المشاريع الكبيرة . لا يكون فى المشاريع الصغيرة – لانها لا تتحمل – اما فى المشاريع الكبيرة يكون الاعمدة مثلا كبيرة سواء عند النجارة او التسليح او حتى الصب . 
وثانيا التكلفة تتحمل مثل هذه الشدة .


*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (17 يوليو 2014)

*وهذه صورة لهذه الشدة Tower scaffolding او ابسط منها لاحد المشاريع فى مدينة الرياض 
















هذا ووفق الله الجميع لكل خير ..
*


----------



## egyptsystem (17 يوليو 2014)

جزاكم الله عنا كل خير​


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (17 يوليو 2014)

*هل paver > تستخدم فى فرد طبقات الردك .؟؟ .















*


----------



## رزق حجاوي (18 يوليو 2014)

المهندس الصامت قال:


> *هل paver > تستخدم فى فرد طبقات الردك .؟؟ .
> 
> 
> 
> ...



السلام عليكم
نعم تستخدم الفرادة pavers لفرد طبقة البيس كورس عندما يتطلب العمل بدقة وسرعة فهي افضل من استخدام grader في فرد البيس كورس من حيث الدقة بالعمل من حيث المنسوب


----------



## egyptsystem (18 يوليو 2014)

رزق حجاوي قال:


> السلام عليكم
> نعم تستخدم الفرادة pavers لفرد طبقة البيس كورس عندما يتطلب العمل بدقة وسرعة فهي افضل من استخدام grader في فرد البيس كورس من حيث الدقة بالعمل من حيث المنسوب



جزاكم الله عنا كل خير​


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (19 يوليو 2014)

رزق حجاوي قال:


> السلام عليكم
> نعم تستخدم الفرادة pavers لفرد طبقة البيس كورس عندما يتطلب العمل بدقة وسرعة فهي افضل من استخدام grader في فرد البيس كورس من حيث الدقة بالعمل من حيث المنسوب



*صحيح مهندس رزق . سالت احد الزملاء ممن يعملون بمجال الطرق وانها هذه الفرادة قد توفر الكثير عن فرد طبقات باستخدام الجريدر وتوفر الوقت ايضا .
قد تكون متهالكة من استخدام الاسفلت لكنها توفر وقت وتعطى جودة عالية ..**حتى ان الفرادة فى الصورة اعلاه بها حساس لضبط المنسوب اتوماتيكا ..*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (19 يوليو 2014)

المهندس الصامت قال:


> *بخصوص اعمال التكييف Air Condition works
> أشكال موزعات الهواء ..
> 
> 
> ...



*واستكمالا على المشاركة السابقة ..
وتوضيح بسيط للنواشير السقفية ceiling diffusers لتوزيع الهواء ..
هذه صورة بعد تركيب السقف المعلق







وهذه صورة قبل تركيب السقف المعلق 

*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (20 يوليو 2014)

المهندس الصامت قال:


> *ما ملاحظتك للصورة التالية :-
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*هذه القواعد فوق الاسطح جزء منها تكون لمبردات المياه Chillers 
اولا جهاز التكييف المركزى عبارة عن وحدة تكييف هواء توجد فى مكان ركزى بالنسبة للمبنى يعمل على خدمة عدة طوابق والغرف بكل سهولة .
من هذه الانظمة التبريد باستخدام مبردات المياه . chillers







ما هو نظام التكييف المركزى باستخدام chillers 





ما المميزات والعيوب .






ويستكمل*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (20 يوليو 2014)

*نستكمل :-**

وقواعد هذه المبردات قد يتم تركيبها على الاسطح . ويكون واضح على المخططات اماكن وشكل ومقاسات قواعد هذه المبردات كما بالصورة التالية ..

*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (20 يوليو 2014)

*نستكمل :-**

وهذه صور توضح المبردات وقواعدها لاحد المبانى فى احد الجامعات بالمملكة العربية السعودية .*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (20 يوليو 2014)

*ملاحظة بسيطة اخيرة .
كما وضح من الصورة المرفقة فى المشاركة قبل السابقة .
يوضع فوق القواعد الخرسانية ممتص للصدمات او الاهتزازات rubber pad اسفل حوامل المبردات ..











واذا كان بالامكان ذكر بعض الملاحظات البسيطة حول المبخرات سواء AHU , FCU سنذكرها لاحقا باذن الله 
هذا ووفق الله الجميع لكل خير ..



*


----------



## egyptsystem (20 يوليو 2014)

جزاكم الله عنا كل خير​


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (20 يوليو 2014)

المهندس الصامت قال:


> واستكمالا وتوضيحا عل الصورة السابقة للمشطوفة او الزوايا الخرسانية بين ارضية وحوائط الخزانات الارضية ..
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*واستكمالا على المشاركة السابقة فهذه صورة توضح موقف المياه Water stop >>
والنجارة الخاصة بالجزء المائل بين الارضية والحائط . وكما اشير سابقا يتم صب الارضية وجزء من الحائط حتى منتصف Water stop







وهذه صورة لاعمال الحدادة لهذا الجزء المائل او المشطوفة






** . ولكن يراعى ان يكون السيخ بطول رباط داخل الحائط وداخل الارضية . 
وفى الصورة هذ غير موجود . وتحاول تراعى طبعا ان السيخ ما يهدرش معاك . قطعية ممكن 2.4م أو 3م أو 4م .. .

** ويراعى ايضا للملاحظة التانية . انه تم عمل المقص بوصلات فى اركان الحائط . 






ويفضل ان يكون السيخ نفسه يكون هذا المقص الذى أشرنا اليه سابقا .او عمل فيونكة فى هذه الاركان ..

*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (20 يوليو 2014)

*اعتقد ان الكابولى Cantilever لم يكن مأخوذ فى الحسبان احمال الطوب . وتم توسعة الغرف .. او ايا كان السبب .
هى صورة توضح كيفية معالجة وتحميل جز من الاحمال لهذا الكابولى الخارجى وللاسف لا تتوفر لدى تفاصيل حول المشكلة .








وطبعا يتم معالجتها ديكوريا لتتماشى مع المبنى .









أبعد الله المشاكل عن الجميع ..
*


----------



## genius2020 (20 يوليو 2014)

بارك الله فيك على هذا المجهود الرائع والأخلاق النبيله ​


----------



## genius2020 (20 يوليو 2014)

المهندس الصامت قال:


> *اعتقد ان الكابولى Cantilever لم يكن مأخوذ فى الحسبان احمال الطوب . وتم توسعة الغرف .. او ايا كان السبب .
> هى صورة توضح كيفية معالجة وتحميل جز من الاحمال لهذا الكابولى الخارجى وللاسف لا تتوفر لدى تفاصيل حول المشكلة .
> 
> 
> ...



اى راى حضرتك فى الاعمده فى اخر دور هل هى صحيحه واى اى اساس وايه اصل فاتدتها


----------



## genius2020 (20 يوليو 2014)

هل الكوابيل الاستل اللى معموله صح وازى يريت مزيد من التوضيح حول هذه النقطه


----------



## egyptsystem (21 يوليو 2014)

*من قلبى دائم العطاء بلا حدود​*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (21 يوليو 2014)

genius2020 قال:


> اى راى حضرتك فى الاعمده فى اخر دور هل هى صحيحه واى اى اساس وايه اصل فاتدتها



*الله يكرمك يا هندسة . واشكر لك كلماتك الطيبة ..
الاعمدة فى آخر دور هى لتقوية دروة المبانى على السطح . وهى لا تكون بطول الاعمدة كما بالادورا السفلية ممكن بتكون فى حدود 1أو 1.5 م حسب الدروة .







وقد يكون ايضا المالك عايز يعمل كورنيشة او شكل جمالى فوق دروة المبانى . فهذه الاعدمة القصيرة تعطى ثبات اكثر .








والا يمكن ان تكون هذه الدروة كمرة مقلوبة Inverted Beam بارتفاع 20 او 30 او 50 سم ..
وقد تكون ايضا مبانى بارتفاع بسيط لا تحتاج هذه الاعمدة القصيرة او الشمعة .






*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (21 يوليو 2014)

genius2020 قال:


> هل الكوابيل الاستل اللى معموله صح وازى يريت مزيد من التوضيح حول هذه النقطه



*هى فعلا steel يا بشمهندس ..









ولكن للاسف لا يتوافر كما اسلفت اى معلومات حول التفاصيل .
وهى بشكل اقرب كما فى Knee Bracing فى بعض فريمات المنشآت المعدنية .






واذا توفرت معلومات اضافية ساضيفها لاحقا ان شاء الله ..*


----------



## egyptsystem (21 يوليو 2014)

*لله الفضل و المنه
من لا يشكر الناس لا يشكر الله
يتقدم جروب هانى عصمت بالشكر ل
المهندس علاء عبد الحليم
المهندس رزق حجاوى
المهندس محمد زكى اسماعيل
المهندس محمد سنبل
المهندس الصامت
المهندس طلعت محمد على
على ما قدموه فى مجال التنفيذ
نشكر كل من تواصل معنا على الخاص
نوعدكم باذن الله بتقديم كل ما هو جديد​*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (21 يوليو 2014)

*** حواجز منع السقوط guardrail fall protection
*




*
ملاحظة :-** كمهندسين مدني لسنا مسؤلين بالدرجة الأولى عن أعمال الأمن والسلامة في الموقع .*
*وما يتم ذكره من معلومات هى للمعرفة . وقد تكون مسؤولا بدرجة ما عن هذه الاعمال يوما ما .
*
*واستكمالا على اعمال الامن والسلامة Safety Precautions*







*واستكمالا على المشاركة السابقة وقد اشير الى الشدات **Tower Scaffolding *
*ووجودها لمزيد من الامان عن مصنعية العناصر الراسية كالاعمدة او الحوائط ..*







*وهنا نشير الى حواجز منع السقوط **guardrails*
*وهنا غالبا ما تكون على الاسقف *
*هناك عدة طرق لتركيب مثل هذا الحاجز الامنى ولكن هذه الحواجز أكثر عملية عن غيرها .*






*وهناك عدة متطلبات فى هذه لحواجز لتوفر الامان قدر الامكان من حيث المواصفات ومن حيث الابعاد
















ويستكمل 
*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (21 يوليو 2014)

*** صور من الموقع لهذه الحواجز


















ويستكمل 
*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (21 يوليو 2014)

*من الملاحظات المذكورة ان تتحمل هذه الحواجز ا Support any loads likely to placed on it 
مثال :- احمال كاستناد بعض الاشخاص عليه

وان كان يتم الارشاد بعدم الاستناد على هذه الحواجز .








لكن ليس دائما تتبع التعليمات 






ويجب ان يكون حاجزين كما بالمواصفات 





لا حاجز واحد فى احتمالية سقوط






ويستكمل حال توفر معلومات اضافية 
*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (21 يوليو 2014)

*صورة توضح حماية اشاير الاعمة بالسقف من الصدأ بصبها خرسانة . ويمكن تكسيرها فيما بعد لاستكمال الادوار العليا . 
وتوض ايضا اختبار تسريب المياه لاعمال عزل الاسطح .WATER LEAK TEST BY FILLING WATER
وعمل رقبة خرسانية عند اى تغير لمنع الترسيب كما فى الاركان وعند اشاير الاعمدة ..

















*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (21 يوليو 2014)

*استكمالا على اعمال المبانى ..

لتحقيق مزيد من التماسك بين قاطوع المبانى والعناصر الخرسانية كالاعمدة .
يتم اضافة كانة كل 3 او 4 مداميك ... وهذه القواطيع من الطوب الاسمنتى .






وتلاحظ ان هذه المداميك هى اول مداميك وبعدها سيتم البناء بالطوب الاحمر العادى ..




*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (22 يوليو 2014)

*استكمال حول بعض التفاصيل فى الحدادة Steel Fixing **

واستكمالا على بعض التفصيل لاماكن تداخل العزوم وقد ذكر قبل ذلك **المقص**






وبعض تطبيقاته سواء مثلا فى الاسقف المائلة






او اركان الخزانات الارضية ..






فى هذه المشاركة ننتقل **للتطبيق الثانى وهى الكرفتة ..**.
كما ترى فى الصورة السابقة المقص بيكون عبارة عن سيخين وبيكونوا شكل المقص . اما الكرفتة تكون سيخ واحد 





ويستكمل

*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (22 يوليو 2014)

*عدة امثلة على الكرفتة :-
**
1- وهنا تكون فى الخزانات الارضية للتسليح بين الحائط والارضية . وهى الاستخدام الاكثر والذى قد يقابل الكثير . 










*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (22 يوليو 2014)

*المثال الثانى
** 
2- فى بلاطات الاسقف **عند وجود فرق منسوب** مثلا عند هبوط بلاطة الحمام . او فرق منسوب لغرض معمارى 
ويوجد طريقتين لتسليح هذا الفرق كما بالصورة التالية . احدى الطريقيتن عمل عمل الكرفتة .












*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (22 يوليو 2014)

*المثال الثالث للكرفتة :-
**
3- الدروة كما مثلا فى درابزين للكبارى الخرسانية او كمرات جزء من مجرى مياه فى الصورة التالية لجزء يسمى الهدار فى احد خزانات لوحدة المعالجة الرئيسية لاحدى المحطات






















*


----------



## رزق حجاوي (22 يوليو 2014)

> المهندس الصامت*** حواجز منع السقوط guardrail fall protection
> *
> *ملاحظة :-** كمهندسين مدني لسنا مسؤلين بالدرجة الأولى عن أعمال الأمن والسلامة في الموقع .*
> *وما يتم ذكره من معلومات هى للمعرفة . وقد تكون مسؤولا بدرجة ما عن هذه الاعمال يوما ما .*


السلام عليكم
المهندس المدني واللمثل بمدير المشروع وجميع الجهاز الهندسي سواء للمقاول او الاستشاري مسؤولون عن امن وسلامة العاملين في المشروع ويجب عليهم التحقق من العمل بانه يتم تحت ظروف امنه وان جميع الاعمال سواءا الدائمة او المؤقته ان تكون امنه للعاملين عليها او اسفل منها والا يجب توقيف هذه الاعمال وعدم السماح باستمراها ويجب ان يكون هذا التنبية خطيا.


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (22 يوليو 2014)

رزق حجاوي قال:


> السلام عليكم
> المهندس المدني واللمثل بمدير المشروع وجميع الجهاز الهندسي سواء للمقاول او الاستشاري مسؤولون عن امن وسلامة العاملين في المشروع ويجب عليهم التحقق من العمل بانه يتم تحت ظروف امنه وان جميع الاعمال سواءا الدائمة او المؤقته ان تكون امنه للعاملين عليها او اسفل منها والا يجب توقيف هذه الاعمال وعدم السماح باستمراها ويجب ان يكون هذا التنبية خطيا.



*جزاك الله خيرا على التوضيح مهندس رزق ... وربما خاننى التعبير فى الكلمات . 
وما قصدت ان فى مسؤول امن Safty Manger > يشرف على كل تلك الخطوات وبحذافيرها .. ولا شك كما وضحت مز رزق ان جميع المهندسين مسؤلين عن امن وسلامة العاملين بالموقع ... لانه ايضا ساعة حدوث الوفيات او ما شابه يتحمل الجميع المسؤلية ... 
آسف اذا فهمت تعبيرى خطأ بطريقة او بما ...
*


----------



## egyptsystem (22 يوليو 2014)

جزاكم الله عنا كل خير​


----------



## moneb (22 يوليو 2014)

جميل ...يعطيكم العافية


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (23 يوليو 2014)

المهندس الصامت قال:


> *** منسوب صب خرسانة الاعمدة :**
> 
> يجب حساب منسوب نهاية صبالعمود الخرسانى حتى لا يؤثر مستقبلا على اعمال السقف ..
> عند الحساب تماما يكون العمل مضبوطا .
> ...



*واستكمالا على المشاركة السابقة ..**.
* هذه صورة توضح منسوب الاعمدة اقل من منسوب صب العمود .-- وان كان لا مشكلة -- لكن النجار بيحتاج لتفقيل هذا العمود من اسفل . وقد يكون هذا المكان عرضة لترسيب لبانى الخرسانة ..







أحيانا يخرج زائد غصب عن النجار خصوصا لو النجارة عالية شوية عن منسوب الصب . ليست محكومة على منسوب العمود بالضبط .
وعموما يجب تكسير هذا الجز قبل بداية تركيب الحديد لسهولة التكسير والازالة ...






*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (23 يوليو 2014)

** واستكمالا على المشاركة السابقة ..
**
فهذه صورة توضح **نجارة العمود الخرسانى اعلى من منسوب صب الخرسانة **.. وهذا ما يجعل صب خرسانة زائدة عن المنسوب عرضة للزيادة ..
ولكن هن الحل طيب جدا . وهو فى باب العمود يتم احكام شباك لمنسوب آخر الصب بحيث لا يعطى فرصة لصب خرسانة زائدة ..














*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (23 يوليو 2014)

*ما تعليقك للصورة التالية ؟؟؟ 

*


----------



## رزق حجاوي (23 يوليو 2014)

المهندس الصامت قال:


> *واستكمالا على المشاركة السابقة ..**.
> * هذه صورة توضح منسوب الاعمدة اقل من منسوب صب العمود .-- وان كان لا مشكلة -- لكن النجار بيحتاج لتفقيل هذا العمود من اسفل . وقد يكون هذا المكان عرضة لترسيب لبانى الخرسانة ..
> 
> 
> ...



السلام عليكم
لضمان منسوب صب خرسانة العمود بشكل دقيق

عمل اسوارة خشبية (اطار frame) بحيث يكون اسفلها منسوب الخرسانة ويتم تثبيتها داخل شدة العمود.







او عمل فتحة في الشدة الخشبية للعمود formwork بحيث يكون منسوب اسفلها من منسوب العمود بحيث يكون عند رج الخرسانة للعمود تخرج الخرسانة الزائدة عن المنسوب( يفضل استخدام هذه الطريقة عندما يكون الصب ليلا).
أو حصر احدى جوانب العمود على منسوب الصب للعمود (كما في الصور المرفقة).







او تركيب شنفر chamfer ويكون من الخشب او البلاستيك وثبت على منسوب الصب(يستخدم غالبا للجدران الاستنادية).
وهناك طرق اخرى لتحديد منسوب الصب للخرسانة


----------



## egyptsystem (23 يوليو 2014)

رزق حجاوي قال:


> السلام عليكم
> لضمان منسوب صب خرسانة العمود بشكل دقيق
> 
> عمل اسوارة خشبية (اطار frame) بحيث يكون اسفلها منسوب الخرسانة ويتم تثبيتها داخل شدة العمود.
> ...



جزاكم الله عنا كل خير​


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (24 يوليو 2014)

المهندس الصامت قال:


> *ما تعليقك للصورة التالية ؟؟؟
> 
> *



*اولا كما واضح السقف بنظام Post Tension Slab

* لكن هل يشترط لأسياخ الاعمدة التى تكسح فى السقف ان تكون بزاوية قائمة 

Bending At 90






* الاحظ وجود بلاطة سقوط Dop PNael >> عند العمود اعتقد ان نظام سقف بنظام post tension > يتحمل احمال عالية وبحور وساعة . . بحيث مثلا لا يحتاج لعمل مثل بلاطة السقوط هذه ؟؟
وهذه صورة اوضح لعمود آخر ..










* الاشاير التى لم تكسح بعد ؟ هلى هناك فائدة من استمراريتها ؟؟

ربما يوضح من احد الاساتذة . 



*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (24 يوليو 2014)

المهندس الصامت قال:


> *واستكمالا على 3 مشاركات سابقة
> 
> 1- الكوابيل القصيرة Corbles وتطبيق آخر للكوابيل القصيرة
> 
> ...



,
*وهذه صورة اضافية على المشاركة السابقة . لاعمدة فى احد المولات فى القاهرة اثناء الانشاء*


----------



## egyptsystem (24 يوليو 2014)

*حقيقى مجتهد ..... واضح انك مصرى بلدياتى​*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (24 يوليو 2014)

egyptsystem قال:


> *حقيقى مجتهد ..... واضح انك مصرى بلدياتى​*



*الله يكرمك مهندس هانى ... اهم من الاجتهاد . ان ينتفع المهندسين الجدد ببعض من هذه الصور البسيطة .. 
جعلنا الله واياك نافعين للاسلام والمسلمين ...
وربما بلديات حضرتك بنسبة كبيرة من المنصورة *


----------



## egyptsystem (24 يوليو 2014)

*

المهندس الصامت قال:



الله يكرمك مهندس هانى ... اهم من الاجتهاد . ان ينتفع المهندسين الجدد ببعض من هذه الصور البسيطة .. 
جعلنا الله واياك نافعين للاسلام والمسلمين ...
وربما بلديات حضرتك بنسبة كبيرة من المنصورة 

أنقر للتوسيع...


انا باحترم تواضعك 
نكران الذات من شيم الكبار 
الكبار فى الاخلاق​*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (24 يوليو 2014)

egyptsystem قال:


> *
> 
> انا باحترم تواضعك
> نكران الذات من شيم الكبار
> الكبار فى الاخلاق​*


*
الله يكرمك مهندس هانى .. ولا كبار ولا حاجة .. الكبار معروف من منهم , وهم اساتذتنا الذين علمونا فى بداياتنا , فلهم لهم الفضل الاكبر على الجميع ..
م. رزق - م. ميشيل - م. محى - م. ابو بكر - .م. أحمد سالدان م. اسلام على  وهؤلا الاوائل ثم كان م. اسامة . م. طلعت .. والكثير الذين لا تسعفنى الذكرة لذكرهم . كانوا نبراسا للجميع ..
حفظهم الله من كل شر يا رب .*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (24 يوليو 2014)

*ما ملاحظتك للصورة التالية :- *


----------



## رائد خالدي (25 يوليو 2014)

حديد التسليح بشكل اكس في اسفل العمود والا انا غلطان


----------



## رزق حجاوي (26 يوليو 2014)

المهندس الصامت قال:


> *ما ملاحظتك للصورة التالية :- *



السلام عليكم
بخصوص حديد التسليح على شكل حرف X داخل حديد تسليح العمود هو لتثبيت حديد التسليح اثناء حملة وتثبيته في موقعه حتى لا يحصل فتل (تشوه ) لحدل العمود.
من الاخطاء الشائعة بالتنفيذ بخصوص الكمرات الارضية ground beam عندما تكون على مستويين ان يكون هناك فراغ بينهما وهذا خطأ تنفيذي فالافضل الا يكون هناك اي فراغ اي يكون مستمرا لمنع انهياء التربة اسفل المدة الارضية slab on grade اذا حصل اي حفر حول المبنى ( حصر الردم داخل المبنى ومنعه من الانهيار لاي سبب كان).


----------



## egyptsystem (26 يوليو 2014)

رزق حجاوي قال:


> السلام عليكم
> بخصوص حديد التسليح على شكل حرف X داخل حديد تسليح العمود هو لتثبيت حديد التسليح اثناء حملة وتثبيته في موقعه حتى لا يحصل فتل (تشوه ) لحدل العمود.
> من الاخطاء الشائعة بالتنفيذ بخصوص الكمرات الارضية ground beam عندما تكون على مستويين ان يكون هناك فراغ بينهما وهذا خطأ تنفيذي فالافضل الا يكون هناك اي فراغ اي يكون مستمرا لمنع انهياء التربة اسفل المدة الارضية slab on grade اذا حصل اي حفر حول المبنى ( حصر الردم داخل المبنى ومنعه من الانهيار لاي سبب كان).



جزاكم الله عنا كل خير​


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (1 أغسطس 2014)

رزق حجاوي قال:


> السلام عليكم
> بخصوص حديد التسليح على شكل حرف x داخل حديد تسليح العمود هو لتثبيت حديد التسليح اثناء حملة وتثبيته في موقعه حتى لا يحصل فتل (تشوه ) لحدل العمود.
> من الاخطاء الشائعة بالتنفيذ بخصوص الكمرات الارضية ground beam عندما تكون على مستويين ان يكون هناك فراغ بينهما وهذا خطأ تنفيذي فالافضل الا يكون هناك اي فراغ اي يكون مستمرا لمنع انهياء التربة اسفل المدة الارضية slab on grade اذا حصل اي حفر حول المبنى ( حصر الردم داخل المبنى ومنعه من الانهيار لاي سبب كان).



*ج**زاك الله خيرا على التوضيح مهندس رزق .
حرف x ÷و ايضا لتثبيت العمود . لان العمود سييتم تسليحه مرة واحدة من القاعدة . وحرف x لمقاومة الرياح شيئا ما . 
وخطا فرق المنسوب بين الميديتن لا اعلم له سبب . رغم انه كان افضل واسرع عمل ميدة واحدة حتى ولو بمنسوب اقل . لكن هناك اكيد منسوب لرقبة العمود وسيتم بناء طوب وردى فوقها .. وللعلم هان السور مدرج وتم عمل فاصل كل 20 م . ربما الميدة العلوية للحصول على شكل متدرج كويس لمبانى الطوب .. وان كنت مازلت متحيرا فى السبب ..*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (1 أغسطس 2014)

*مشاركة بخصوص حامل الكابلات الكهربائية خصوصا فى محطات توليد الطاقة الكهربائية Power Plants ..**






هناك نوعين من الحاملات cable ladder system و cable tray system
والصورة التالية توشح كلا منهما . وكيفية ربط الكابلات .







وهناك نوعى لمادة الصنع من هيكل معدنى او هيكل غير معدنى ,
والصورة التالية توضح نوعى من الحوامل غير المعدنية مع مقارنة بين احد الانواع GBR مع مادة المعدن






والصورة التالية توضح تثبيت من كتالوجات احدى الشركات ,







ويستكمل
*


----------



## egyptsystem (1 أغسطس 2014)

جزاكم الله عنا كل خير​


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (1 أغسطس 2014)

*وهذه صور واقعية من محطة توليد الكهرباء لمصنع اسمنت بمدينة تبوك بالمملكة العربية السعودية .*


----------



## رزق حجاوي (1 أغسطس 2014)

المهندس الصامت قال:


> *ج**زاك الله خيرا على التوضيح مهندس رزق .
> حرف x ÷و ايضا لتثبيت العمود . لان العمود سييتم تسليحه مرة واحدة من القاعدة . وحرف x لمقاومة الرياح شيئا ما .
> وخطا فرق المنسوب بين الميديتن لا اعلم له سبب . رغم انه كان افضل واسرع عمل ميدة واحدة حتى ولو بمنسوب اقل . لكن هناك اكيد منسوب لرقبة العمود وسيتم بناء طوب وردى فوقها .. وللعلم هان السور مدرج وتم عمل فاصل كل 20 م . ربما الميدة العلوية للحصول على شكل متدرج كويس لمبانى الطوب .. وان كنت مازلت متحيرا فى السبب ..*



السلام عليكم
حيديد التسليح على شكل حرف x فقط لثبيت الحديد العمود اثناء رفعة وتركيبة حيث يكون تجميع الحديد للعمود ليس في موقع العمود وانما على منصات خاصة بعيدة عن المبنى ومن ثم يتم رفعه ونقلة وتركيبه في الموقع.
وهي لا تزيد في مقاومة العمود للرياح او الزلازل وانما يتم تركيب لدواعي تنفيذية فقط .


----------



## رزق حجاوي (1 أغسطس 2014)

المهندس الصامت قال:


> *وهذه صور واقعية من محطة توليد الكهرباء لمصنع اسمنت بمدينة تبوك بالمملكة العربية السعودية .*



السلام عليكم
في لوحات القواطع الخارجية يفضل ان يتم توصيل الكوابل لها من الاسفل وذلك منعا لدخول الماء (ماء المطر ....) لداخل اللوحة وبالتالي تكون اللوحة كتيمة من الاعلى ولا يوجد بها اي فتحة يمكن ان يتسرب الماء من خلالها.


----------



## مهندس مبتدئ0 (2 أغسطس 2014)

حديد التسليح على شكل حرف x داخل حديد تسليح الحائط ايه اهميته




وX اللي في نهايه الخازوق ده ايه فائته


----------



## رزق حجاوي (2 أغسطس 2014)

مهندس مبتدئ0 قال:


> حديد التسليح على شكل حرف x داخل حديد تسليح الحائط ايه اهميته
> 
> وX اللي في نهايه الخازوق ده ايه فائته


السلام عليكم




الهدف من حديد التسليح القطري على شكل حرف X هو لتبيت حديد التسليح (العمودي والافقي) بشكل محكم اثناء التركيب بحيث يحافظ على شاقولية شبكة حديد التسليح وبالتالي نضمن اثناء الصب وبالتالي المحافظة على الكفر cover حديد التسليح .




عندما يكون قطر حديد التسليح اكبر من 32مم او عندما يكون هناك كثافة في حديد التسليح نلجأ للوصلة الميكانيكية*mechanical coupling=mechanical splices* (ولهذا النوع من الوصلات عددة انواع )بدلا من الوصل بالتراكب overlap لحديد التسليح.


----------



## egyptsystem (2 أغسطس 2014)

رزق حجاوي قال:


> السلام عليكم
> 
> 
> 
> ...



جزاكم الله عنا كل خير​


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (2 أغسطس 2014)

مهندس مبتدئ0 قال:


> حديد التسليح على شكل حرف x داخل حديد تسليح الحائط ايه اهميته
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ا*لحديد على شكلX فى الحوائط كما اشار م. رزق هو للتثبيت حديد الحائط ..
اقرب مثال مثلا كما فى حالة حوائط العبارات ..
بتلاقى الحداد بيعمل نهايز الحديد دى للحائط وينزلها تحت فى اللبشة علشان التثبيت حديد الحائط وتكون الحديد لو هيتحرك يتحرك حاجة صغيرة .
زى الحوائط فى الصورة التالية . بس للاسف الصورة مش واضحة لحديد التسليح ..






اما الحديد على شكل X فى نهاية الخازوق . فلا اعلم ما فائدته .
*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (2 أغسطس 2014)

*صورة بعيدة شوية عن الهندسة .
امداد المعدات بالبنزين او الديزل لو فى اماكن بعيدة داخل الصحراء بعيدة عن العمران . كيف يتم امدادها ,, 








*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (2 أغسطس 2014)

المهندس الصامت قال:


> *استكمالا على اعمال المبانى ..
> 
> لتحقيق مزيد من التماسك بين قاطوع المبانى والعناصر الخرسانية كالاعمدة .
> يتم اضافة كانة كل 3 او 4 مداميك ... وهذه القواطيع من الطوب الاسمنتى .
> ...



*واستكمالا على المشاركة السابقة .
وتوضيح لتثبيت هذه الكانات .. والمبانى السابقة من الطوب الاسمنتى .. والمبانى فى الصورة التالية ايضا يطلق عليها طوب اسمنتى ولكن هى غالبا فى دول الخليج ليست فى مصر ..

*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (2 أغسطس 2014)

المهندس الصامت قال:


> من مصطلحات الموقع :- الجوايط او البلتات
> 
> مسامير الانكور بولت Anchor Bolt لتثبيت الاعمدة الحديدية لمنشأ معنى
> الانواع :-
> ...



واستكمالا على المشاركة السابقة .
يراعى كما ذكرنا عمل بلتات خشبية او حديدية لضمان ثبات المسامير فى مكانها ..
واللحام كما بالصورة التالية قد يعطى فرصة للحركة منفلة لمسمار او مسمارين معا . مما قد يؤصر على تركيب العمود او ما يتم تركيبه على هذه المسامير ..
البلتة غير مكلفة لكنها مفيدة جدا ..





*وكحاجة فنية بسيطة . المسمارين المشار اليهما بالدائة الحمراء يراعى عن تثبيتهما ان رجل المسمار للداخل خصوصا لو المسامير قريبة من طرف القاعدة لتكون مقاومة الرجل داخل القاعدة افضل .*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (2 أغسطس 2014)

*بالنسبة للكوابيل القصيرة Corbles - Short Cantilever. 

تم ذكر تطبيقين سابقين 
1- كما فى محطة معالجة مياه الصرف . وحوامل لاجهزة تعوية المياه فى الخزانات ..






2- فى حالة المبانى سابقة التجهيز Precat Building 






3- ثالت تطبيق معنا .
كما فى الصورة التالية لتحميل كمرة النقل فى المستودعات . خاصة المستوعات فى الميناء .











*


----------



## رزق حجاوي (2 أغسطس 2014)

المهندس الصامت قال:


> ا*لحديد على شكلX فى الحوائط كما اشار م. رزق هو للتثبيت حديد الحائط ..
> اقرب مثال مثلا كما فى حالة حوائط العبارات ..
> بتلاقى الحداد بيعمل نهايز الحديد دى للحائط وينزلها تحت فى اللبشة علشان التثبيت حديد الحائط وتكون الحديد لو هيتحرك يتحرك حاجة صغيرة .
> زى الحوائط فى الصورة التالية . بس للاسف الصورة مش واضحة لحديد التسليح ..
> ...


السلام عليكم
كل حديد تسليح بشكل قطري X اذا لم يكن مطلوب انشائيا فهو للتثبيت ، فحديد التسليح في نهاية حديد تسليح البايل X الهدف منه تقوية قفص التسليح بحيث يحافظ على الشكل الدائري لحديد تسليح البايل.
وهناك اشكال اخرى لدعم القفص منها عمل حقلة معدنية داخلية




لاحظ الحلاقات Rings المعدنية داخل قفص حديد التسليح للبايل


----------



## egyptsystem (3 أغسطس 2014)




----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (4 أغسطس 2014)

*من اعمال الكهرباء للمبانى :- **

من واحدات الاضاءة وشدة اضاءتها . - مواصفات سعودية- 





*


----------



## egyptsystem (4 أغسطس 2014)

*بلدياتى و أفتخر
يا ريت يا كبير
تجميع صور العزل المائى و الحرارى لأهميتها​*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (4 أغسطس 2014)

*استكمال لاعمال الكهرباء للمبانى :-**

الطلب الاقصى للحمل . يحدد لان على اساسه بتخاطب شركة الكهرباء وعلى اساسه بتحدد الكابلات التى ستخدم هذا المبنى وتكاليف توصيل الكهرباء .
وعلى اساسه ايضا لما مهندس التسعير او من يقوم بدراسة كراسة الشروط والواصفات للتقديم على بعض المشاريع يقوم بحساب تماليف توصيل التييا رمن شركة الكهرباء .






ومن انواع الكابلات (الاسلاك) المستخدمة فى توصيل التيار الكهربى داخل المبنى . تحدد على اساس كراسة الشروط والمواصفات .
ولنا عودة مرة اخرى للتفصيل ان شاء الله .




*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (4 أغسطس 2014)

egyptsystem قال:


> *بلدياتى و أفتخر
> يا ريت يا كبير
> تجميع صور العزل المائى و الحرارى لأهميتها​*



*الشرف لينا م. هانى والله .*
*احاول ان شاء الله تجيع الصور بس يحتاج وقت لان حاليا فى شوية ضغط من العمل . وفى اقرب فرصة ان شاء الله يا حبيبى .*


----------



## egyptsystem (4 أغسطس 2014)

*يا بلدياتى انا مش ناسى البوست تنشن
وعد بلدياتى دين عليه​*


----------



## egyptsystem (4 أغسطس 2014)

*اسعار التنفيذ 2014
اسعار الخامات في المتوسط ( جنيه مصرى : جم )
حديد التسليح 5500 جم / طن
الاسمنت البورتلاندى 800 جم / طن
اسعار الصب : على حسب محتوى الاسمنت وجهد الخرسانه وطريقة الصب المتبعه
اسعار المصنعيات شامله العده الخشبيه
قواعد منفصله 150 - 180 جم / م3
لبشه خرسانه عاديه 100 - 120 جم / م3
الاعمدة والاسقف للدور الارضى من 160 الى 200 جم / م3
الاعمدة والاسقف للدور المتكرر نفس الاسعار السابقه يضاف اليها علاوه 10 جم / م3 للدور الواحد
تقل تلك الاسعار في حالة الاسقف flat slab بنسبه تصل الى حوالى 10 %

بالمتر المكعب توريد وعمل خرسانة مسلحة لزوم الأساسات [ قواعد منفصلة ] حسب الأبعاد الموضحة بالرسومات التنفيذية والخرسانة ذات محتوى أسمنتي لايقل عن 350 كجم أسمنت بورتلاندي عادي للمتر المكعب من الخرسانة وحديد التسليح طبقا للمبين بالرسومات الإنشائية مع الهزالميكانيكي جيدا وتسوية السطح العلوي ومعالجته و علي ان تحقق الخرسانة جهد لا يقل عن 250 كجم / سم2 والسعر يشمل كل ما يلزم لنهو العمل كاملا
يشمل بند الاساسات قواعد منفصله القواعد والسملات والشدادات في حالة وجودها
التكاليف المباشره :-
نقوم بحساب كمية الحديد / م3 حسب تفريدة الحديد ( طريقة رص وتوزيع الحديد )
وذلك بقسمة كمية الحديد / كمية الخرسانه المسلحة للقواعد وتشمل كمية الحديد الحديد المستخدم لاشارات الاعمدة حيث يتم تحميل كميته على القواعد
وكذلك تشمل الحسابات كميات الحديد للسملات والشدادات وبادىء السلم وخلافه
في المتوسط تكون كمية الحديد للأساسات قواعد منفصله من 75 - 85 كجم / م3 وتؤخذ في المتوسط 80 كجم / م3
وبالتالى تكلفة حديد التسليح = 80 * 5.5 = 440 جم / م3
تكلفة سلك الرباط = 5 جم / م3
تكلفة الخرسانه المسلحة شامله الصب باستخدام البامب جهد 250 كجم / سم2 بمحتوى اسمنت 350 كجم / م3
التكلفة في المتوسط بسعر اليوم = 330 جم / م3
لو فرضنا اسناد اعمال النجارة والحدادة لمقاول باطن والسعر يشمل الشده الخشبيه ( العده )
سيكون متوسط سعر المتر 170 جم / م3
اعمال الفرمجه والهز = 4 جم / م3
اعمال المعالجة للخرسانه لمدة اسبوع على الاقل = 5 جم / م3
وبالتالى اجمالى التكلفة المباشره
= 440 + 5+330+170 + 4+5 = 954 جم / م3
التكلفة الغير مباشره وهامش الربح بنسبة 50 % = 954 *.5 = 477 جم / م3
سعر المتر المكعب = 954 + 477 = 1431 جم / م3

في حالة وجود عدة خشبيه لدى الشركة وتم اسناد اعمال الحدادة والنجاره بدون عدة لمقاول باطن ستكون تكلفة المصنعيات كالتالى
- اعمال الحدادة للأساسات = 30 - 35 جم / م3
- اعمال النجارة = 70 - 85 جم / م3
- هالك الخشب يتم حسابه في المتوسط =15- 20 جم / م3
وبالتالى ستكون تكلفة المتر المكعب = 30 + 80 + 20 = 130 جم / م3
واذا ما قورن الفرق في التكاليف في حالة اسناد الاعمال لمقاول باطن بعده او بدون سيكون الفرق
= 170- 130 = 40 جم / م3
او ما يعادل كنسبة = 40 / 1430 * 100 = 2.8 % او ما يقل عن 3 % من سعر البند

في حالة وجود نسب عاليه من الاملاح والكبريتات يستخدم اسمنت مقاوم للكبريتات وتكون صيغة البند 
بالمتر المكعب توريد وعمل خرسانة مسلحة لزوم الأساسات [ قواعد منفصلة ] حسب الأبعاد الموضحة بالرسومات التنفيذية والخرسانة ذات محتوى أسمنتي لايقل عن 350 كجم أسمنت بورتلاندي مقاوم للكبريتات للمتر المكعب من الخرسانة وحديد التسليح طبقا للمبين بالرسومات الإنشائية مع الهز الميكانيكي جيدا وتسوية السطح العلوي ومعالجته و علي ان تحقق الخرسانة جهد لا يقل عن 250 كجم / سم2 والسعر يشمل كل ما يلزم لنهو العمل كاملا
نفس تكاليف البند السابق فقط سيزداد تكلفة منتج الخرسانه بنفس النسبه في زيادة سعر الاسمنت من اسمنت بورتلاندى عادى الى اسمنت مقاوم للكبريتات
الفرق في السعر في حدود 50 جم / طن
تكلفة الخرسانه ستزداد بقيمة 50 *7 / 20 = 17.5 جم / م3
مما سيؤدى الى زيادة سعر البند في حدود 25 جم / م3
سيكون السعر الاجمالى م3 = 1455 جم / م3

بالمتر المكعب توريد وعمل خرسانة مسلحة لزوم الأساسات [ قواعد شريطية ] حسب الأبعاد الموضحة بالرسومات التنفيذية والخرسانة ذات محتوى أسمنتي لايقل عن 350 كجم أسمنت بورتلاندي مقاوم للكبريتات للمتر المكعب من الخرسانة وحديد التسليح طبقا للمبين بالرسومات الإنشائية مع الهز الميكانيكي جيدا وتسوية السطح العلوي ومعالجته و علي ان تحقق الخرسانة جهد لا يقل عن 250 كجم / سم2 والسعر يشمل كل ما يلزم لنهو العمل كاملا
نفس طريقة التحليل السابقه فقط متوسط كمية الحديد سيكون اعلى واسعار المصنعيات ستكون اقل
- كمية الحديد في المتوسط ستكون في حدود 95 - 100 كجم / م3
تكلفة حديد التسليح = 100 *55= 550 جم
تكلفة سلك الرباط = 5 جم / م3
تكلفة الخرسانه المسلحة شامله الصب باستخدام البامب جهد 250 كجم / سم2 بمحتوى اسمنت 350 كجم / م3
التكلفة في المتوسط بسعر اليوم = 330 جم / م3
لو فرضنا اسناد اعمال النجارة والحدادة لمقاول باطن والسعر يشمل الشده الخشبيه ( العده )
سيكون متوسط سعر المتر 120 جم / م3
اعمال الفرمجه والهز = 4 جم / م3
اعمال المعالجة للخرسانه لمدة اسبوع على الاقل = 5 جم / م3
وبالتالى اجمالى التكلفة المباشره
= 550 + 5+330+120 + 4+5 = 1014 جم / م3
التكلفة الغير مباشره وهامش الربح بنسبة 50 % = 1014 *.5 = 507 جم / م3
سعر المتر المكعب = 1014 + 507 = 1521 جم / م3

بالمتر المكعب توريد وعمل خرسانة مسلحة لزوم الأساسات [ لبشه مسلحه ] حسب الأبعاد الموضحة بالرسومات والخرسانة ذات محتوى أسمنتي لايقل عن 350 كجم أسمنت بورتلاندي عادى للمتر المكعب من الخرسانة وحديد التسليح طبقا للمبين بالرسومات الإنشائية مع الهز الميكانيكي جيدا وتسوية السطح العلوي ومعالجته و علي ان تحقق الخرسانة جهد لا يقل عن 250 كجم / سم2 والسعر يشمل كل ما يلزم لنهو العمل كاملا
- كمية الحديد في المتوسط ستكون في حدود 50 - 60 كجم / م3
تكلفة حديد التسليح = 55 *5.5= 302 جم
تكلفة سلك الرباط = 5 جم / م3
تكلفة الخرسانه المسلحة شامله الصب باستخدام البامب جهد 250 كجم / سم2 بمحتوى اسمنت 350 كجم / م3
التكلفة في المتوسط بسعر اليوم = 330 جم / م3
لو فرضنا اسناد اعمال النجارة والحدادة لمقاول باطن والسعر يشمل الشده الخشبيه ( العده )
سيكون متوسط سعر المتر 100 جم / م3
اعمال الفرمجه والهز = 3 جم / م3
اعمال المعالجة للخرسانه لمدة اسبوع على الاقل = 4 جم / م3
وبالتالى اجمالى التكلفة المباشره
= 302 + 5+330+100 + 3+4 = 744 جم / م3
التكلفة الغير مباشره وهامش الربح بنسبة 50 % = 744 *.5 = 372 جم / م3
سعر المتر المكعب = 744 + 372 = 1116 جم / م3

بالمتر المكعب توريد وعمل خرسانة مسلحة لزوم الحوائط السانده حسب الأبعاد الموضحة بالرسومات والخرسانة ذات محتوى أسمنتي لايقل عن 350 كجم أسمنت بورتلاندي عادى للمتر المكعب من الخرسانة وحديد التسليح طبقا للمبين بالرسومات الإنشائية مع الهز الميكانيكي جيدا وتسوية السطح العلوي ومعالجته و علي ان تحقق الخرسانة جهد لا يقل عن 250 كجم / سم2 والسعر يشمل كل ما يلزم لنهو العمل كاملا
- كمية الحديد في المتوسط ستكون في حدود 100 - 110 كجم / م3
تكلفة حديد التسليح = 105 *5.5= 577 جم
تكلفة سلك الرباط = 5 جم / م3
تكلفة الخرسانه المسلحة شامله الصب باستخدام البامب جهد 250 كجم / سم2 بمحتوى اسمنت 350 كجم / م3
التكلفة في المتوسط بسعر اليوم = 330 جم / م3
لو فرضنا اسناد اعمال النجارة والحدادة لمقاول باطن والسعر يشمل الشده الخشبيه ( العده )
سيكون متوسط سعر المتر 170 جم / م3
اعمال الفرمجه والهز = 5 جم / م3
اعمال المعالجة للخرسانه لمدة اسبوع على الاقل = 5 جم / م3
وبالتالى اجمالى التكلفة المباشره
= 577 + 5+330+170 + 5+5 = 1092 جم / م3
التكلفة الغير مباشره وهامش الربح بنسبة 50 % = 1092 *.5 = 546 جم / م3
سعر المتر المكعب = 1092 + 546 = 1638 جم / م3

بالمتر الطولي توريد وعمل خوازيق ميكانيكي بالتفريغ من الخرسانة المسلحة بالأبعاد والأطوال والتسليح المبين باللوحات التنفيذية وخرسانة الخازوق ذات محتوي اسمنتي لا يقل عن 400كجم أسمنت بولاتلاندي عادي للمتر المكعب من الخرسانة وحديد التسليح طبقا للمبين بالرسومات الأنشائية مع الدمك الميكانيكي جيدا و المعالجة وعلي ان تحقق الخرسانة رتبة لا تقل عن 300 كجم/سم2 والسعر يشمل اجراء اختبار التحميل ويشمل كل ما يلزم حسب اصول الصناعه والمواصفات قطر 40 سم
( مثال : خوازيق قطر 40 سم وباجمالى طول 20 م .. والتسليح 8 قطر 16 مم وبطول 12 م وكانات حلزونيه قطر 8 مم والمسافه البينيه 15 سم )
كمية الحديد للخازوق الواحد = 8 ×12×1.58= 152 كجم
كانات بقطر 8 مم بطريقة تقريبه = 35 كجم
اجمالى الحديد = 152+35 = 187 كجم
اجمالى كمية الخرسانه للخازوق الواحد = 3.14 * 0.2*0.2*20= 2.5 م3
باضافه كمية 0.25 م3 هالك خرسانه بعد صب الخازوق
اجمالى الخرسانه = 2.5 + 0.25= 2.75 م3
حساب التكاليف المباشره :-
كمية الحديد = 187 * 5.5 = 1028 جم
مصنعيات الحديد شامل اللحام = 200 جم للخازوق الواحد
تكلفة م3 خرسانه جهد 300 كجم / سم2 بمحتوى اسمنت لا يقل عن 400 كجم / م3 شامل اضافات مؤخرات الشك وشامل الصب باستخدام البامب التكلفه = 400 جم / م3
تكلفة الخازوق الواحد = 400 × 2.75 = 1100 جم
اجمالى تكلفة الخازوق من الخامات والصب = 1028 +200+1100 = 2328 جم
تكلفة المتر الطولى = 2328 / 20 = 116.4 جم / م . ط
تكلفة المتر الطولى باستخدام ماكينة الخوازيق = 50 - 60 جم / م .ط ( حسب عدد الخوازيق )
اجمالى التكلفة للمتر الطولى = 116.4 +55 = 171.4 جم
التكلفة الغير مباشرة وهامش الربح بنسبة 50 % = 171.4*0.5= 85.7 جم / م.ط
اجمالى السعر للمتر الطولى =171.4+ 85.7 = 257 جم / م.ط ( تقريبا )

بالمتر المكعب توريد وعمل خرسانة مسلحة لزوم الاعمدة والحوائط حسب الأبعاد الموضحة بالرسومات والخرسانة ذات محتوى أسمنتي لايقل عن 350 كجم أسمنت بورتلاندي عادى للمتر المكعب من الخرسانة وحديد التسليح طبقا للمبين بالرسومات الإنشائية مع الهز الميكانيكي جيدا علي ان تحقق الخرسانة جهد لا يقل عن 250 كجم / سم2 والسعر يشمل كل ما يلزم لنهو العمل كاملا
التكاليف المباشرة :-
وفى هذا المثال ستتم الدراسه على كمية حديد 160 كجم / م3 لمنشأ يتكون من خمسة ادوار
تكلفة حديد التسليح = 160 *5.5= 880 جم / م3
تكلفة سلك الرباط = 8 جم / م3
تكلفة الخرسانه المسلحة شامله الصب باستخدام البامب جهد 250 كجم / سم2 بمحتوى اسمنت 350 كجم / م3
التكلفة في المتوسط بسعر اليوم = 330 جم / م3
لو فرضنا اسناد اعمال النجارة والحدادة لمقاول باطن والسعر يشمل الشده الخشبيه ( العده )
سيكون متوسط سعر المتر لاعمدة للدور الارضى = 170 جم / م3
اضافة علاوه 10 جنية لكل دور تكون اجمالى العلاوة = 4 * 10 = 40 جم
تكلفة الدور الاخير = 170 + 40 = 210 جم / م3
متوسط التكلفة للمصنعيات كمتوسط للمبنى ككل = ( 170 + 210 ) / 2 = 190 جم / م3
اعمال الفرمجه والهز = 10 جم / م3
اعمال المعالجة للخرسانه لمدة اسبوع على الاقل = 5 جم / م3
وبالتالى اجمالى التكلفة المباشره
= 880 + 8+330+190 + 10+5 = 1423 جم / م3
التكلفة الغير مباشره وهامش الربح بنسبة 50 % = 1423 *.5 = 711.5 جم / م3
سعر المتر المكعب = 1423 + 711.5 = 2134.5 جم / م3 ( 2135 تقريبا )

بالمتر المكعب توريد وعمل خرسانة مسلحة للهيكل الخرسانى لزوم البلاطات السوليد والسلالم حسب الأبعاد الموضحة بالرسومات والخرسانة ذات محتوى أسمنتي لايقل عن 350 كجم أسمنت بورتلاندي عادى للمتر المكعب من الخرسانة وحديد التسليح طبقا للمبين بالرسومات الإنشائية مع الهز الميكانيكي جيدا علي ان تحقق الخرسانة جهد لا يقل عن 250 كجم / سم2 والسعر يشمل كل ما يلزم لنهو العمل على الوجة الاكمل
التكاليف المباشرة :-
كمية حديد التسليح للاسقف السوليد تتراوح في المتوسط 100 كجم / م3
وفى هذا المثال ستتم الدراسه على كمية حديد 100 كجم / م3 لمنشأ يتكون من خمسة ادوار
تكلفة حديد التسليح = 100 *5.5= 550 جم / م3
تكلفة سلك الرباط = 5 جم / م3
تكلفة الخرسانه المسلحة شامله الصب باستخدام البامب جهد 250 كجم / سم2 بمحتوى اسمنت 350 كجم / م3
التكلفة في المتوسط بسعر اليوم = 330 جم / م3
لو فرضنا اسناد اعمال النجارة والحدادة لمقاول باطن والسعر يشمل الشده الخشبيه ( العده )
سيكون متوسط سعر المتر للدور الارضى = 170 جم / م3
اضافة علاوه 10 جنية لكل دور تكون اجمالى العلاوة = 4 * 10 = 40 جم
تكلفة الدور الاخير = 170 + 40 = 210 جم / م3
متوسط التكلفة للمصنعيات كمتوسط للمبنى ككل = ( 170 + 210 ) / 2 = 190 جم / م3
اعمال الفرمجه والهز = 4 جم / م3
اعمال المعالجة للخرسانه لمدة اسبوع على الاقل = 5 جم / م3
وبالتالى اجمالى التكلفة المباشره
= 880 + 5+330+190 + 4+5 = 1084 جم / م3
التكلفة الغير مباشره وهامش الربح بنسبة 50 % = 1423 *.5 = 542 جم / م3
سعر المتر المكعب = 1084 + 542 = 1626 جم / م3

بالمتر المسطح توريد و عمل خرسانة مسلحة للارضيات بسمك 15 سم وشبكتين حديد تسليح 6 قطر 12 مم فى الأتجاهين علوي وسفلي والخرسانه ذات جهد 250 كجم / سم2 على الا يقل محتوى الاسمنت عن 350 كجم / م3 مع الهز الميكانيكى جيدا وتسوية السطح العلوي ومعالجته وكل ما يلزم لنهو العمل على الوجه الاكمل
التكاليف المباشرة :-
كمية حديد التسليح للمتر المسطح = 24 * 0.888 = 21.3 كجم
اضافة نسبة هالك 3 % = 21.3 * 0.03 = 0.7 كجم / م2
اجمالى كمية الحديد = 22 كجم / م2
تكلفة حديد التسليح = 22 *5.5= 121 جم / م2
تكلفة سلك الرباط = 1 جم / م2
تكلفة الخرسانه المسلحة شامله الصب باستخدام البامب جهد 250 كجم / سم2 بمحتوى اسمنت 350 كجم / م3
التكلفة في المتوسط = 330 جم / م3
تكلفة المتر المسطح = 330 * 0.15 = 49.5 جم / م2
اعمال الحداده = 5 جم / م2
فى المعتاد يتم صب طبقة خرسانة الارضيه تحددها اعمال المبانى اى بدون اعمال نجاره اما فى حالة الحالات التى تتطلب اعمال نجاره يتم حساب تكلفة المتر المسطح على حسب الحاله
اعمال الفرمجه والهز تكلفة المتر المسطح =0.75 جم / م2
اعمال المعالجة للخرسانه لمدة اسبوع على الاقل = 0.5 جم / م2
وبالتالى اجمالى التكلفة المباشره
= 121 + 1+49.5+5 + 0.75+0.5 = 177.75جنية / م2 تقريبا 178 جم / م2
التكلفة الغير مباشره وهامش الربح بنسبة 50 % = 178 *.5 = 89 جم / م2
سعر المتر المكعب = 178+ 89 = 267 جم / م2

بالمتر المسطح توريد و عمل خرسانة مسلحة للبلاطات الممسوسه بسمك 15 سم مع تنفيذ شبكة من حديد التسليح 6 قطر 12 مم فى الأتجاهين والخرسانه ذات جهد 300 كجم /سم2 على الا يقل محتوى الاسمنت عن 400 كجم / م3 مع الهز الميكانيكى جيدا وتسوية السطح العلوي باستخدام الهليكوبتر مع استخدام hardener للسطح والتقطيع باستخدام المنشار فى الاتجاهين وكل ما يلزم لنهو العمل على الوجه الاكمل طبقا لاصول الصناعة والمواصفات
التكاليف المباشرة :-
يتم تنفيذ البند السابق بعمل شرائح باستخدام الكمر المعدنى بارتفاع 15 سم
وبعرض لا يزيد عن 6 م وفى المعتاد يتم تنفيذه كل 4.05 م وذلك لسببين
سهولة التنفيذ لاعمال التسويه للسطح والقد والفرمجه
تقليل هالك الحديد حيث يتم تقطيع السيخ ( 12 م ) على ثلاثة اجزاء كل 4 م
ويتم بعدها تقطيع البلاطات فى نفس الاتجاة كل 4.05 على نفس التقسيم للبلاطات 
وفى الاتجاة الاخر كل 4 او 5 او 6 م 
يتم الربط بين شرائح البلاطات باستخدام dowels بطول 65 مرة قطر السيخ المستخدام ويتم ذلك بتثبيت ذلك الحديد فى فتحات موجودة بالكمر المعدنى او يتم فتحها بالكمرات على حسب العدد 
كمية حديد التسليح للمتر المسطح = 12 * 0.888 = 10.65 كجم / م2
حديد الربط بين البلاطات = ( 6*.6 *0.888 ) / 4 = 0.8 كجم / م2
اضافة نسبة هالك 3 % = 11.45* 0.03 = 0.35 كجم / م2
اجمالى كمية الحديد = 11.8 كجم / م2
تكلفة حديد التسليح = 11.8 *5.5= 65 جم / م2
تكلفة سلك الرباط = 0.5 جم / م2
تكلفة الخرسانه المسلحة شامله الصب باستخدام البامب جهد 300 كجم / سم2 بمحتوى اسمنت 400 كجم / م3
التكلفة في المتوسط = 370 جم / م3
تكلفة المتر المسطح = 370 * 0.15 = 55.5 جم / م2
اعمال الحداده = 2 جم / م2
اعمال النجارة باستخدام الكمر المعدنى واعمال الفرمجة والتسويه والمس والتقطيع =10 جم /م2
اعمال استخدام مصلبات السطح hardener معدل الاستهلاك متوسطه 4 كجم / م2
سعر الطن فى المتوسط من 2400 جم / طن
تكلفة المتر المسطح من مصلبات السطح = 4*2.4 = 9.6 جم / م2
اعمال المعالجة للخرسانه لمدة اسبوع على الاقل = 0.5 جم / م2
وبالتالى اجمالى التكلفة المباشره
= 65 + 0.5+55.5+2 + 10+9.6+0.5 = 143 جم / م2
التكلفة الغير مباشره وهامش الربح بنسبة 50 % = 143 *.5 = 71.5 جم / م2
سعر المتر المكعب = 143+ 71.5 = 214.5 جم / م2

بالمتر المكعب خرسانه مسلحة لبلاطات الاسقف الهوردى hollow block ذات الاعصاب في الاتجاهين والبلوكات مصنوعه من الفوم المفرغ سمك 20 سم وبغطاء من الخرسانه المسلحة سمك 7 سم حسب الابعاد الموضحة بالرسومات وبخرسانه لا يقل اجهادها عن 250 كجم / سم2 بعد 28 يوم وبمحتوى اسمنت لا يقل عن 350 كجم / م3 والسعر يشمل كل ما يلزم لنهو الاعمال على الوجه الاكمل حسب اصول الصناعه والمواصفات مما جميعه بالمتر المكعب 
التكاليف المباشرة :-
كمية حديد التسليح للاسقف الهوردى تتراوح في المتوسط 120 كجم / م3 الى 130 كجم / م3
وفى هذا المثال ستتم الدراسه على كمية حديد 125 كجم / م3
تكلفة حديد التسليح = 125 *5.5= 687.5 جم / م3
تكلفة سلك الرباط = 5 جم / م3
البلاطات عباره عن خرسانه مسلحه وبلوكات من الفوم يتم حساب نسبة الخرسانه الى نسبة البلوكات في كامل مسطح السقف وفى المعتاد تتراوح النسبة في المتوسط بنسبة 2/3 الى 1/ 3 خرسانه الى بلوكات على التوالى
تكلفة المتر المكعب من بلاطة السقف من الخرسانه
تكلفة الخرسانه المسلحة شامله الصب باستخدام البامب جهد 250 كجم / سم2 بمحتوى اسمنت 350 كجم / م3
التكلفة في المتوسط بسعر اليوم = 330 جم / م3
تكلفة م3 من بلاطات السقف = 330*2/3 = 220 جم / م3
تكلفةالفوم للمتر المكعب الواحد من السقف
سعر الفوم كمتوسط = 900 جم / م3
تكلفة الفوم = 900 *1/3 = 300 جم / م3
لو فرضنا اسناد اعمال النجارة والحدادة لمقاول باطن والسعر يشمل الشده الخشبيه ( العده )
سيكون متوسط السعر= 250 جم / م3
اعمال الفرمجه والهز = 4 جم / م3
اعمال المعالجة للخرسانه لمدة اسبوع على الاقل = 5 جم / م3
وبالتالى اجمالى التكلفة المباشره
= 687.5 + 5+220+300+250 + 4+5 = 1471.5 جم / م3
التكلفة الغير مباشره وهامش الربح بنسبة 50 % = 1471.5 *.5 = 735.25 جم / م3
سعر المتر المكعب = 2207 جم / م3

بالمتر المكعب توريد وعمل خرسانه مسلحة لبلاطات الاسقف البانلدبيم من النوع CONTINOUS PANELLED BEAM حسب الابعاد والتسليح الموضح بالرسومات وبخرسانه لا يقل اجهادها عن 300 كجم / سم2 بعد 28 يوم وبمحتوى اسمنت لا يقل عن400 كجم / م3 والسعر يشمل كل ما يلزم لنهو الاعمال على الوجه الاكمل حسب اصول الصناعه والمواصفات مما جميعه بالمتر المكعب 
- نسبة الحديد 140 كجم / م3
- ارتفاع السقف 9 م
- اجهاد الخرسانه = 300 كجم / سم2
التكاليف المباشرة :-
تكلفة حديد ا لتسليح = 140 *5.5= 770 جم / م3
تكلفة سلك الرباط = 5 جم / م3
تكلفة الصب باجهاد 300 كجم / سم2 = 370 جم / م3
تكلفة المصنعيات لاعمال الشدة بارتفاع 9 م واعمال الحداده مع ترك الشده لوقت يتراوح ما بين 20 الى 25 يوم حتى ميعاد الفك 
سيكون متوسط السعر= 400 جم / م3
اعمال الفرمجه والهز = 6 جم / م3
اعمال المعالجة للخرسانه لمدة اسبوع على الاقل = 10 جم / م3
وبالتالى اجمالى التكلفة المباشره
= 770 + 5+370+400 + 6+10 = 1561 جم / م3
التكلفة الغير مباشره وهامش الربح بنسبة 50 % = 1561 *.5 = 780.5 جم / م3
سعر المتر المكعب = 2341.5 جم / م3

بلاطة سقف الفلات سلاب solid flat slab سمك 20 سم و ابعاد 20*15 م = 20*15*0.20 = 60 م 3
الكمر الخارجى ( الداير ) بفرض كمر مقاس 20 * 60 سم 
كمية الخرسانه للكمر اسفل بلاطة السقف فقط = 0.2 *0.4*2* ( 20 +14.6)= 5.6 م3 
اجمالى كمية الخرسانه = 60+5.5 = 65.5 
تكلفة المتر المكعب :-
كمية الحديد في المتوسط = 120 كجم / م3
تكلفة الحديد = 120 *5.5 = 660 جم / م3
تكلفة الخرسانه المسلحه جهد 275 كجم / سم2 شامله الصب بالبامب = 360 جم
تكلفة سلك الرباط = 5 جم / م3
اعمال المصعنيات بالعده الخشبيه = 170 جم / م3
تكلفة اعمال الفرمجة للخرسانه = 4 جم / م3
تكلفة المعالجة للخرسانه لمدة اسبوع على الاقل = 5 جم / م3
اجمالى التكلفة السابقه= 660+360+170 + 4+5 = 1194 جم / م3
اضافه هامش ربح شامل المصروفات الاداريه 50 % = 1194* 0.50= 597
اجمالى السعر للكتر المكعب =1194+597= 1791 جم

بالمتر المسطح توريد وعمل طبقة عازلة للرطوبه لزوم عزل الاساسات اعلى منسوب المياه الجوفيه
تتكون من طبقتين متعامدتين من البيتومين المؤكسد على ان تتم اعمال النظافة للسطح وتجهيزه قبل اعمال العزل وعمل كل ما يلزم مما جميعه بالمتر المسطح 
التكاليف المباشره :-
تكلفة المتر المسطح من خامات البيتومين المؤكسد على الساخن طبقتين = 8 جم / م2
اسعار المصنعيات = 4 جم / م2
اجمالى التكاليف المباشرة = 8+4 = 12 جم / م2
التكاليف الغير مباشره وهامش الربح بنسبة 50 % = 12* 0.5= 6 جم / م2
اجمالى السعر للمتر المسطح =12+ 6 =18 جم / م2

بالمتر المسطح توريد وعمل طبقة عازلة للرطوبه لزوم مبانى قصة الردم اعلى منسوب المياه الجوفيه
تتكون من 3 طبقات من البيتومين على البارد انتاج شركة انسومات او ما يماثلها على ان تتم اعمال النظافة للسطح وتجهيزه قبل اعمال العزل وعمل كل ما يلزم مما جميعه بالمتر المسطح 
التكاليف المباشره :-
تكلفة ملىء العراميس للمبانى ونظافتها وتجهيزها للسطح = 1 جم / م2
تكلفة م2 من خامات البيتومين العادى ثلاث طبقات =5.5 جم / م2
اسعار المصنعيات = 1.5 جم / م2
اجمالى التكاليف المباشرة = 1+5.5+1.5 = 8 جم / م2
التكاليف الغير مباشره وهامش الربح بنسبة 50 % = 8* 0.5= 4 جم / م2
اجمالى السعر للمتر المسطح =8+ 4 =12 جم / م2

بالمتر المسطح توريد و فرش طبقة عازلة للرطوبة لزوم الحمامات من مادة الانسوسيل ( 4مم ) من انتاج شركة انسومات او مايماثلها و طبقا لاصول الصناعة بحيث لا يقل ركوب اللحامات عن 10 سم مع عمل وزرة منها بداير الحوائط لا يقل ارتفاعها عن 20 سم فوق الارضية و يجب استدارة الزوايا و الاركان و تغطي الطبقة العازلة بطبقة لياسة أسمنتية سمك 2سم والقياس حسب المسقط الافقي بدون علاوة نظير الوزرات مما جميعه بالمتر المسطح 
التكاليف المباشره :-
تكلفة تجهيز السطح وعمل المرمات واعمال اللياسه ان تطلب الامر = 4 جم / م2
عمل رقبة زجاجه بالزوايا والاركان متوسط التكاليف = 2 جم / م2
تكلفة رولات العزل ( من مادة الانسوسيل ) انتاج شركة انسومات
سعر اللفه 160 جم ومقاساتها 1 م بطول 10 م .ط
عمليا بعد عمل الركوب بين اللفات وعمل الوزرات اللفه الواحده تغطى 8 م 2 في المتوسط
تكلفة المتر المسطح = 160 / 8 = 20 جم / م2
تكلفة الطبقة الرابطة البيتومينيه ( سيروبلاست مثلا ) = 1 جم / م2
تكلفة اعمال المصنعيات = 7 جم / م2
طبقة اللياسة اعلى العزل بسمك من 2 الى 3 سم :-
تكلفة الخامات = 6 جم / م2
تكلفة المصنعيات = 7 جم / م2
اجمالى التكاليف المباشرة . اجمالى ما سبق = 47 جم / م2
التكاليف الغير مباشره وهامش الربح بنسبة 50 % = 47* 0.5= 23.5 جم / م2
اجمالى السعر للمتر المسطح =47+ 23.5 =70.5 جم / م2

بالمتر المسطح توريد و تنفيذ طبقة عازلة لزوم الحمامات ذلك بإستخدام اللفائف Polyester reinforced membrane من انتاج بيتونيل سمك 3مم او ما يماثلها مع عمل تراكب فى الاتجاة الطولى و العرضى لا يقل عن 15سم والقياس للمسقط الافقى محمل عليه القياس للعزل الرأسى للوزرات حسب الأرتفاع اللازم المناسب والسعر محمل علية دهان طبقة برايمر علي اللياسة وكل ما يلزم لنهو الاعمال نهوا متقنا حسب المواصفات و اصول الصناعة وغير محمل على البند طبقات اللياسه اسفل واعلى العزل 
التكاليف المباشره :-
عمل رقبة زجاجه بالزوايا والاركان متوسط التكاليف = 2 جم / م2
تكلفة رولات العزل المسلحه من انتاج شركة بيتونيل سمك 3 مم سعر اللفه 140 جم ومقاساتها 1 م بطول 10 م .ط
عمليا بعد عمل الركوب بين اللفات وعمل الوزرات اللفه الواحده تغطى 8 م 2 في المتوسط
تكلفة المتر المسطح = 140 / 8 = 17.5 جم / م2
تكلفة الطبقة البرايمر = 1 جم / م2
تكلفة اعمال المصنعيات = 7 جم / م2
اجمالى التكاليف المباشرة . اجمالى ما سبق = 27.5 جم / م2
التكاليف الغير مباشره وهامش الربح بنسبة 50 % = 27.5* 0.5= 13.75 جم / م2
اجمالى السعر للمتر المسطح =27.5+ 13.75 =41.25 جم / م2

بالمتر المسطح توريد و فرش طبقة عازلة للرطوبة لزوم الاسطح من مادة الانسوسيل ( 4مم ) من انتاج شركة انسومات او مايماثلها و طبقا لاصول الصناعة بحيث لا يقل ركوب اللحامات عن 10 سم مع عمل وزرة منها بداير الحوائط لا يقل ارتفاعها عن 20 سم فوق الارضية و يجب استدارة الزوايا و الاركان و تغطي الطبقة العازلة بطبقة لياسة أسمنتية سمك 2سم والقياس حسب المسقط الافقي بدون علاوة نظير الوزرات مما جميعة بالمتر المسطح 
في حالة الاسطح حيث تزداد المساحة المفتوحة فتقل التكاليف 
التكاليف المباشره :-
تكلفة تجهيز السطح وعمل المرمات واعمال اللياسه ان تطلب الامر = 1.5 جم / م2
عمل رقبة زجاجه بالزوايا والاركان متوسط التكاليف = 1 جم / م2
تكلفة رولات العزل ( من مادة الانسوسيل ) انتاج شركة انسومات
سعر اللفه 160 جم ومقاساتها 1 م بطول 10 م .ط
عمليا بعد عمل الركوب بين اللفات وعمل الوزرات اللفه الواحده تغطى 8 م 2 في المتوسط
تكلفة المتر المسطح = 160 / 8 = 20 جم / م2
تكلفة طبقة البرايمر = 1 جم / م2
تكلفة اعمال المصنعيات = 4 جم / م2
طبقة اللياسة اعلى العزل بسمك من 2 الى 3 سم :-
تكلفة الخامات = 6 جم / م2
تكلفة المصنعيات = 5 جم / م2
اجمالى التكاليف المباشرة . اجمالى ما سبق = 38.5 جم / م2
التكاليف الغير مباشره وهامش الربح بنسبة 50 % = 38.5* 0.5= 19.25 جم / م2
اجمالى السعر للمتر المسطح =38.5+ 19.25 =57.75 جم / م2 تقريبا

بالمتر المسطح توريد و فرش طبقة عازلة للرطوبة لزوم حوائط الخزان من الخارج من مادة الانسوسيل ( 4مم ) من انتاج شركة انسومات او مايماثلها و طبقا لاصول الصناعة بحيث لا يقل ركوب اللحامات عن 10 سم والقياس هندسى حسب القطاع الرأسى مما جميعة بالمتر المسطح 
في حالة الحوائط الخرسانية تزداد تكلفة المصنعيات وتقل التكلفة الاجماليه نتيجة عدم تنفيذ طبقة لياسة اعلى العزل 
التكاليف المباشره :-
تكلفة تجهيز السطح وعمل المرمات واعمال اللياسه ان تطلب الامر = 1.5 جم / م2
تكلفة رولات العزل ( من مادة الانسوسيل ) انتاج شركة انسومات
سعر اللفه 160 جم ومقاساتها 1 م بطول 10 م .ط
عمليا بعد عمل الركوب بين اللفات وعمل الوزرات اللفه الواحده تغطى 8 م 2 في المتوسط
تكلفة المتر المسطح = 160 / 8 = 20 جم / م2
تكلفة طبقة البرايمر = 1 جم / م2
تكلفة اعمال المصنعيات = 6 جم / م2
اجمالى التكاليف المباشرة . اجمالى ما سبق = 28.5 جم / م2
التكاليف الغير مباشره وهامش الربح بنسبة 50 % = 28.5* 0.5= 14.25 جم / م2
اجمالى السعر للمتر المسطح =28.5+ 14.25 =42.75 جم / م2 تقريبا

بالمتر المسطح : توريد وعمل طبقة عازلة للرطوبة لزوم حوائط الخزان من الداخل وجهين من مادة االاديكور ام او ما يماثلها طبقا لاصول الصناعة والمواصفات والقياس هندسى مما جميعة بالمتر المسطح 
مادة الاديكور ام مادة عزل ذات اساس اسمنتى ومن مزاياها انها غير مضره بالماء تستخدم لعزل خزانات المياه من الداخل وكذلك عزل حمامات السباحة ومن الممكن استخدامها في معظم العناصر الانشائيه
التكاليف المباشره :-
تكلفة تجهيز السطح وعمل المرمات اللازمه = 3 جم / م2
تكلفة مادة الاديكور ام
سعر الشيكارة 25 كجم 90 جم تقريبا وتغطى مساحة حوالى من 4 الى 5 م2 لوجهين
تكلفة المتر المسطح = 90 / 4.5= 20 جم / م2
تكلفة اعمال المصنعيات = 8 جم / م2
اجمالى التكاليف المباشرة . اجمالى ما سبق = 31 جم / م2
التكاليف الغير مباشره وهامش الربح بنسبة 50 % = 31* 0.5= 15.5 جم / م2
اجمالى السعر للمتر المسطح =31+ 15.5=46.5 جم / م2 تقريبا

الاسعار في المتوسط على حسب الموقع للمشروع كالتالى 
م3 حفر صخر = 55 جم / م3 غير شامل نقل المخلفات
م3 حفر رمال = 6 جم حفر فقط بدون نقل المخلفات يضاف في المتوسط من 5 الى 6 جم / م3 نقل مخلفات على حسب مسافة النقل للمقالب والوقت المستغرق لكل نقله 
م3 ردم رمال نظيفة من خارج الموقع = 18- 20 جم اذا كان سعر التوريد للمتر المكعب من الرمال 12 جم
م2 عزل اساسات 
عزل بيتومين عادى على البارد 6 جم / م2
عزل بيتومين مؤكسد 10 - 12 جم / م2 
عزل بيتومين مؤكسد : عادى بنسبة 1:3 = 8 - 9 جم / م2

م3 خرسانة عادية 
قواعد منفصله = 320 الى 350 جم / م3 جهد خرسانه 200 كجم / سم2
لبشه = 250 الى 270 جم / م3 جهد الخرسانه 200 كجم / سم2
م3 خرسانة مسلحة 
الاساسات ( 80 كجم حديد / م3 في المتوسط ) = 930 - 950 جم / م3
اعمدة ( 160 كجم حديد / م3 في المتوسط ) = 1450 - 1500 جم / م3
اسقف ( 100 كجم حديد / م3 في المتوسط ) = 1100 - 1150 جم / م3
م2 مبانى 
سمك 10 سم 45 جم / م2
سمك 12 سم 50 - 55 جم / م2 
مبانى م3 : - 380 - 420 جم / م3
م2 بياض 
مواصفات بؤج فقط = 25 جم / م2
مواصفات بؤج واوتار = 30 جم / م2 
مواصفات تركيب زوايا فليسبيكو بالاضافه الى التأكيس والزوى والتربيع 40 جم / م2
م2 دهانات 
دهانات بلاستيك لون ابيض سكيب او سايبس = 16 جم / م2
دهانات بلاستيك الوان سكيب او سكيب = 18 جم / م2
دهانات جوتن حسب اللون المطلوب ( داخلى ) = 20 - 25 جم / م2
صحى مقطوعية
الصحى اسعار خامات المواسير الصرف والتغذيه في حدود 2000 جم
اسعار المصنعيات للحمام والمطبخ = 1000 جم
القطع والاكسسوارت حسب الطلب في المتوسط 
حوض جرافينا = 300 جم
قاعدة جرافينا = 650 جم
حوض استانلس عين واحده = 120 جم
اما اسعار ديوارفيت
حوض = 600 جم
القاعده = 900 - 1250 جم
حوض استانلس بصفايه وعين = 280 جم
كهربة مقطوعية
في المتوسط الخامات = 2000 – 2500 جم بخلاف الاكسسوارت 
المصنعيات = 1200 – 1500 جم
نجارة باب و شباك مقطوعية
باب غرفه حشو 300 - 400 جم
باب قشره ارو = 450 جم
باب شقه قشره ارو = 450 – 600 جم
باب شقه حشو 450 – 650 جم
الشبابيك مقاس 100 *100 او 120 * 120 في المتوسط من 250 الى 350 جم بخلاف الزجاج والسلك 
اسعار التركيب من 50 الى 60 جم في المتوسط للقطعه الواحده
م2 اسقف معلقة :-
بلاطات فينيل 60 * 60 = 70 - 80 جم / م2
اسقف الواح جبس من الجبس الابيض انتاج شركه كنف = 100 - 120 جم / م2
جبس اخضر للحمامات = 120 جم / م2
جبس احمر للمطابخ = 130 جم / م2
الاسعار عاليه هى متوسط الاسعار السائده في مصر

* اعمال الهيكل الخرسانى شامل اعمال التصميم وعمل الجسات والتنفيذ والاشراف على التنفيذ
المتر المسطح للدور الواحد في المتوسط تتراوح تكلفته من 300 - 350 جم / م2
* اعمال النصف تشطيب بعد الهيكل الخرسانى وتشمل 
- اعمال المبانى
- اعمال البياض الداخلى والخارجى
- اعمال الحلوق الخشبيه
- اعمال التمديدات الكهربائيه ( خراطيم فقط )
- اعمال التمديدات الكهربائيه للصواعد وكذلك انارة السلم
- اعمال تشطيب السلم والمدخل من رخام او جرانيت من انواع متوسطة التكاليف
- اعمال وصلات التغذية بالمياه والصرف الصحى حتى كل وحده مع انهاء الخطوط الرئيسيه للصواعد
- اعمال عزل الحمامات .
تكلفة كل ما سبق تحسب كمتوسط تكلفة للمتر المسطح من الوحده = 150 - 200 جم / م2 
اجمالى تكلفة المتر المسطح من الهيكل حتى النصف تشطيب = 500 - 600 جم / م2
* اعمال التشطيبات تختلف وتتفاوت كليا وجزئيا حسب نوع التشطيبات والخامات لها ومستواها وسعرها 
فتبدأ من خامات محليه بسيطه التكاليف الى خامات مستوره باهظة الثمن 
وكفكره عامه تتفاوت التشطيبات في المتوسط من 
275 جم / م2 الى 750 جم / م2 للتشطيبات المعتاده

مراحل تنفيذ مبنى 
1- اعمال الهيكل الخرسانى 
2- اعمال المبانى بالتوالى وممكن ان تكون بالتوازى مع تنفيذ الهيكل
3-اعمال البياض والتمديدات الكهربائية والحلوق الزفره :- وتأتى في نفس التوقيت متداخله جزئيا كالتالى 
- نبدأ بالتكسير لاعمال الكهرباء ( الخراطيم ) بالحوائط
- تليها اعمال الطرطشه 
- يتم تركيب الخراطيم بالحوائط 
- يتم عمل البؤج والاوتار
- يتم تثبيت الحلوق الزفره ( او الحلق الغشيم ) Soft wood 
- يتم تركيب العلب الكهربائية وتثبيتها 
- يتم تركيب سلك الشبك اعلى الخراطيم وفى الفواصل ما بين المبانى والخرسانى ومن الممكن استبدال سلك الشبك بالفيبر فهو عملى اكثر واسهل في التركيب
- يتم تسليخ السلك وتركيب الزوايا المعدن من الحديد المجلفن ( الفلسبيكو ) في حالة نص البند على تنفيذها .
- تتم اعمال البطانه ( الملو ) ويليها مباشرة في نفس اليوم اعمال الضهاره ( تشطيب السطح )
4- اعمال صواعد الكهرباء بالسلالم 
5- اعمال البياض للواجهات .
6- اعمال التمديدات للتغذية بالمياه 
7 - اعمال العزل للارضية الحمامات والمطابخ في حالة عزلها
8 - اعمال عزل الرطوبه والعزل الحرارى للسطح.
9- اعمال سحب السلك للدوائر المختلفة 
9 - اعمال سحب الكابلات للصواعد 
10 - اعمال التبليط للسطح 
11- اعمال التأسيس للدهانات للاسقف والحوائط وتشمل التجليخ والسيلر واوجه المعجون .
12- اعمال تمديدات الصحى ويشمل المواسير والوصلات للحمامات والمطابخ 
12- اعمال التبليط للارضيات او تشطيبها حسب نوع التشطيب .
13 - اعمال تشطيب حوائط الحمامات والمطابخ حسب تشطيبها .
14- اعمال تشطيب الواجهات ببنودها المختلفه .
15- اعمال تشطيب السلالم والمداخل .
16- اعمال تشطيب حتى الوجه النهائى للدهانات 
17 - تركيب القطع للصحى من احواض وقواعد وبنيوهات وخلافه
18 - اعمال تركيب الابواب والشبابيك بتشطيبها .
19 - اعمال تركيب اكسسوارت الكهرباء والمفاتيح والكشافات وخلافه
20 - اعمال الجلاء للارضيات . 
21 - اعمال تشطيب وجه نهائى للداهانات .
22- تركيب الخلاطات واكسسوارت الصحى
23- اعمال تشطيب الكهرباء بمشتملاتها .
22 - تركيب اكسسوارت الابواب والشبابيك .
23 - تركيب ورق الحائط 
24 - تركيب المرايات والبانوهات .
25 - مراجعة الدهانات ودهان الابواب وخلافه
26 - التلميع والنظافه والتسليم .
يتخلل البنود السابقه اعمال الاليكتروميكانيكال ان وجدت
مراحل عزل السطح 
1- صب خرسانه الميول او الخرسانه الخفيفه light weight concrete في حالة تنفيذها بالسطح لتخليق الميول المطلوبه وفى الغالب يتم تنفيذها في الاسطح ذات المساحات الواسعه ويتم ذلك 
- عمل اوتار من المبانى 
- صب الخرسانه وفرمجتها بمنسوب الاوتار .
- عمل طبقة لياسه من الاسمنت والرمل .
- عمل رقبة الزجاجه بعمل استدارة للزوايا والحواف من نفس مونه اللياسه 
- تنفيذ عزل الرطوبه على حسب نوعه .
- اختبار العزل 
- تنفيذ العزل الحرارى على حسب نوعه سواء عن طريق الصب او عن طريق الالواح الجاهزة من الفوم .
- تنفيذ طبقة حماية اعلى العزل .
- تنفيذ اعمال التبليط للارضيات على حسب التشطيب .
هناك مدرسه آخرى تميل الى تنفيذ العزل الحرارى اولا ويليها عزل الرطوبه ويعيب هذه الطريقة عدم ظهور عيوب عزل الرطوبه في حالة وجود عيوب 
انا اميل الى الطريقة الاولى لدقتها . 
مراحل عزل حمامات السباحه 
- تنفيذ طبقة الخرسانه العاديه للارضيات لبشه
- تنفيذ اعمال مبانى بداير حمام السباحه
- تنفيذ طبقة عزل الرطوبه للارضيات والحوائط متصله 
- تنفيذ طبقة الحمايه للارضيات - صب الخرسانه المسلحة للارضيات ويليها الخرسانه المسلحة للحوائط
- تنفيذ طبقة عزل اسمنتى من الاديكور ام او غيرها لعزل الحوائط من الداخل .
- تشطيب الحمام من الداخل .
ومن الممكن تنفيذ الحوائط الخرسانيه اولا قبل تنفيذ المبانى ويليها طبقة العزل من الخارج والمبانى للحماية بعد ذلك مع العزل الداخلى بمواد عزل اسمنتيه
مراحل تنفيذ اعمال العزل للأساسات اللبشه
- تنفيذ طبقة الخرسانه العادية 
- تنفيذ اعمال مبانى بداير اللبشه
- تنفيذ اعمال العزل رولات من مواد مناسبة على حسب التوصيف
- تنفيذ طبقة حماية للعزل الافقى
- تنفيذ اعمال الحدادة والصب
مراحل عزل الحمامات والمطابخ 
- اعمال النظافة وعمل المرمات لسطح الخرسانه في حالة وجدوها
- اعمال طبقة اللياسه اسفل العزل وعمل رقبة الزجاجه
- تنفيذ طبقة العزل 
- اختبار العزل
- تنفيذ طبقة اللياسه اعلى العزل لحمايته
العزل الحرارى للحوائط الداخلية والخارجية 
تنفيذ حائطين من الطوب سمك 10 سم لكل منهما مع ترك مسافة 10 سم بينهما توضع بها طبقة العزل وبذلك يكون اجمالى سمك الحائط = 30 سم
عزل الصوت 
يتم تنفيذه قبل الطبقة النهائية للتشطيب 
بمعنى لو طلب تنفيذ عزل الصوت للحوائط مثلا 
يتم تنفيذ طبقة العزل على المبانى على حسب نوع العزل والشائع هو الصوف الصخرى وذلك لتوفره ورخص ثمنه 
ثم بعد ذلك على حسب التشطيب من الممكن تنفيذ تشطيب جيس بورد اعلاها 
او تنفيذ مبانى بجانب العزل يليها طبقات التشطيب المختلفة 
او تنفيذ تجاليد من الخشب اعلى علافات تثبت على العزل 
يتم ذلك حسب نوعية التشطيب 
واذا كان الغرض هو تقسيم المكان وعزله من الممكن تنفيذ ذلك بعمل حوائط من الواح الجبس بورد يوضع العزل بداخلها وتنفذ طبقتين من الجبس يليها طبقة العزل يليها طبقتين من الجبس
في حالة الاسقف يتم تنفيذها بنفس الطريقه 
أسعار المصنعيات فقط بدون خامات
م2 أرضيات ( جرانيت رخام بورسلين سيراميك بلاط باركيه ) 
اسعار تركيب الرخام والجرانيت ارضيات متوسط من 25 - 60 جم بدون التشطيب ( الجلاء والتلميع ) والسعر يعتمد على نوع الرخام او الجرانيت ومقاسه والتفاصيل الخاصه بالرسومات ان وجدت وكذلك الكميات التى سيتم تركيبها 
اسعار التشطيب للرخام تتراوح ما بين 30 - 40 جم شامله ملىء اللحامات والجلاء والتلميع بمراحله المختلفه
اسعار تركيب ارضيات سيراميك بلاطه عاديه تتراوح ما بين 15 – 20 جم
اسعار تركيب ارضيات بورسلين بدون رسومات ديكور تتراوح ما بين 25 - 35 جم
تزداد الاسعار السابقه في حالة الحوائط بنسبة 10 % تقريبا 
اسعار تركيب الباركيه مصنعيات فقط تتراوح ما بين 25 - 40 جم
اسعار تركيب الحوائط بورسلين قطع ليزر باستخدام المواد اللاصقه السعر يبدأ من 30 وحتى 50 جنيه للمتر المسطح

م2 دهانات ( داخلى خارجى ) 
اعمال الدهانات الداخليه
دهانات بلاستيك او ببوية الزيت
تشطيب عادى او متوسط = 8-12 جم
تشطيب مميز بديكورات حديثه = 15- 35 جم 
دهانات خارجيه على حسب التشطيب
كومبليكو متوسط 15 -20 جم 
دراى ميكس 4 - 6 جم غير شامل السقالات وغير شامل البياض
سافيتو 4 - 6 جم غير شامل السقالات وغير شامل البياض


م2 بياض ( داخلى خارجى ) 
البياض الداخلى من 10- 18 جم 
البياض الخارجى من 20 -25 جم غير شامل السقالات 

م2 مبانى ( 25*12*6 سم ) 
المتر المسطح مبانى 9 - 11 جم
م3 مبانى ( 25*12*6 سم ) 
المتر المكعب مبانى من 70 - 85 جم

م2 أسقف معلقة 
سقف معلق من الواح ( مصنعيات ) = 20 - 30 جم شامل معالجه سطح الالواح بعد التركيب وتركيب الزوايا الميتال والشريط الفيبر
اسقف معلقه بلاطات ( مصنعيات ) من 15- 25 جم 

م2 قرميد
حسب النوع وطريقة التركيب والكميه ونوع السطح الذى سيركب عليه القرميد
وفى المتوسط يتراوح سعر التركيب من 20 - 30 جم والسعر غير شامل مصنعيات العلفات في حالة التركيب على خشب وغير شامل تجهيز الردم وعمل الميول في حالة التركيب على مونه 

م2 ورق حائط 
على حسب نوع الورق والسعر يتراوح من 10 الى 20 جم

م2 واجهة زجاجية
على حسب الواجهه وتفاصيل ونوع التشطيب المطلوب وتفاصيله

الاعمال الصحية 
بالعدد مصنعية تركيب تواليت بالتغذية والصرف الداخلى الفئة 280 جم
بالعدد مصنعية تركيب حوض بالتغذية والصرف الداخلى الفئة 220 جم
بالعدد مصنعية تركيب بانيو بالتغذية والصرف الداخلى الفئة 250 جم
بالعدد مصنعية تركيب سخان بالتغذية والصرف الداخلى الفئة 120 جم
بالعدد مصنعية تركيب بيبة الصرف الداخلى الفئة 50 جم
بالعدد مصنعية تركيب جالتراب الصرف الداخلى الفئة 50 جم
بالعدد مصنعية تركيب مبولة بالصرف والتغذيه الفئة 200 جم
بالعدد مصنعية اعادة تركيب حوض الفئة 80 جم
بالمتر الطولى مصنعية تركيب مواسير تغذية بالمياة بقطر 3/4 او 1 بوصه الفئة 10 جم
بالمتر الطولى مصنعية تركيب مواسير صرف قطر 2 بوصة الفئة 15 جم
بالمتر الطولى مصنعية تركيب مواسير صرف قطر 3 بوصة الفئة 20 جم
بالمتر الطولى مصنعية تركيب مواسير صرف قطر 4 بوصة الفئة 25 جم
م2 عزل ( قواعد لبشة حمامات سطح حوائط ( داخلى خارجى ) 
عزل بيتومين على البارد لزوم الاساسات وقصة الردم = 1.25- 2 جم / م2
عزل بيتومين على الساخن ( بيتومين مؤكسد ) لزوم الاساسات وقصة الردم = 3-5 جم / م2
عزل الحمامات( لفائف ) = 6 - 10 جم / م2 محمل عليه الوزرات
عزل الاسطح ( لفائف ) = 4 -6 جم / م2 محمل عليه الوزرات
عزل ذو اساس اسمنتى (مادة اديكور ام او غيرها) =7 - 9 جم / م2

اعمال النجارة مصنعيات 
في حالة التشطيب العادى ومستوى النجاره متوسط ( ابواب وشبابيك من الخشب السويدى )
مصنعية تركيب باب غرفه او باب حمام = 50 جم 
مصنعية تركيب باب شقه =60 جم
مصنعية تركيب باب بلكونه = 80 جم
مصنعية تركيب شباك شيش وزجاج = 60 جم
اما في حالة التشطيب الفندقى ( مستوى النجاره عالى جدا ) والخشب من قشرة الارو الماسيف او الزان
باب ضلفه واحده من 70 - 110 سم عرض = 150 جم
باب ضلفتين من 160 - 200 عرض = 250 جم
اسعار الكهرباء 
في حالة المنشأت العاديه ( الوحدات السكنيه والوحدات المشابهه )
تتراوح اسعار مصنعيات اعمال الكهرباء ابتداء من الخراطيم والمواسير حتى التشطيب الكامل بالمخرج كالتالى 
مخرج اناره 35 - 45 جم
مخرج ليد = 35 - 45 جم
مخرج بريزه عاديه 35 - 45 جم
مخرج بريزة قوى (سخان - غساله - ماكينه حلاقه - مجفف ايدى ) =65- 80 جم
مخرج تكييف = 65- 80 جم
مخرج بريزه 380 = 70 - 80 جم

التيار الخفيف 
مخرج تليفون = 30 -40 جم
مخرج داتا = 30 - 40 جم
مخرج تليفزيون = 30 - 40 جم

التشطيب 
تركيب سبوت لايت او ابليك = 10 - 15 جم
تركيب كشاف = 15- 20 جم
تركيب وتبوير لوحات الكهرباء
لوحة الكهرباء الرئيسيه من 500 – 600 جم
لوحة الكهرباء الفرعيه الخاصه بالوحده = 250 - 300 جم

الحفر و الردم و الاحلال
م3 حفر في تربه رملية مع نقل المخلفات = 5 - 7 جم / م3 
م3 حفر في تربه طينيه رطبه (باستخدام الحفار)حفر فقط = 8 - 12 جم / م3
م3 حفر في تربه طفليه متماسكه = 8 - 15 جم / م3 
م3 حفر في تربه طفليه متصلبه = 15 - 25 جم / م3
م3 حفر في تربه حجر جبرى = 20 - 30 جم / م3 
م3 حفر في تربه صخريه ( باستخدام الجاكوش ) = 50 - 60 جم / م3 
م3 نقل مخلفات لمسافه 20 كم بمتوسط 20 دقيقه ذهاب و20 دقيقه في العوده = 8 - 12 جم
م3 مصنعيات ردم باستخدام الرمال النظيفه = 1.5 - 3 جم / م3 
م3 مصنعيات تنفيذ تربة احلال من الرمل النظيف = 2.5 - 4 جم / م3 
م3 مصنعيات تنفيذ تربه احلال من الزلط والرمل = 7- 10 جم / م3 
باليوميه ايجار هراس لزوم دمك الارضيات = 800 -1200 جم / يوم
اسعار تنفيذ الخرسانه المسلحه مصنعيات فقط شامل العده الخشبيه 
م3 قواعد منفصله = 150 جم / م3 
م3 نجارة وحداده لبشه = 80 - 100 جم / م3 

فى حالة الاسقف السوليد 
م3 نجارة وحداده للدور الارضى = 170 - 190 جم / م3 
تضاف علاوه 10 جم لكل دور ارتفاع 

في حالة الاسقف الفلات سلاب و الهوردى 
م3 نجارة وحداده للدور الارضى 150 - 170 جم
تضاف علاوه 10 جم / م3 لكل دور اعلى الدور الارضى 

في حالة الاسقف البانلدبيم 
في حالة ارتفاع الدور 4 - 6 م والشده المستخدمه شده خشبيه م3 = 250 - 300 جم
في حالة ارتفاع الاسقف من 6- 9 م والشده المستخدمه شده خشبيه = 350 - 450 جم

اسعار اعمال الفرمجة 
م3 فرمجة للأساسات والاعمدة والاسقف شامله اعمال الهز والتسويه = 4 -6 جم / م3
في المتوسط اسعارالخرسانه الجاهزه شامله الصب باستخدام البامب المتحرك 
جهد 200 كجم / سم2 السعر 280 - 300 جم / م3
جهد 225 كجم / سم2 السعر 300 - 315 جم / م3
جهد 250 كجم / سم2 السعر 320 - 340 جم / م3
جهد 300 كجم / سم2 السعر 350 - 375 جم / م3
جهد 350 كجم / سم2 السعر 375 - 400 جم / م3

جهد 400 كجم / سم2 السعر 400 - 420 جم / م3
في حالة طلب خرسانه جاهزه بدون البامب تقل الاسعار السابقة بقيمة 25 جم / م3
م / طلعت محمد على
[email protected]
اسعار تشطيبات الشقق وديكورات الشقق بسعر 600 جم للمتر السعر يشمل الخامات والمصنعيات بشكل اجمالي 
وموصفات التشطيبات كتالي 
السباكة تاسيس 
يتم مد مواسير سباكة المانية الصنع ( ماركة بي ار ) ضمان 5سنة ( مع اجراء اختبارات الضغط من قبل الشركة للحصول علي الضمان ) لمياة الشرب 
يتم مد مواسير صرف ماركة الشريف لمياة الصرف 
يتم عمل دائرة مياة ساخنة للحمام والمطبخ 
يتم عمل صرف وتغذية لكلا من غسالة اطباق وغسالة اوتوماتيك 
السباكة تشطيب 
يتم تركيب خلاطات مصرية الصنع ضمان عشر سنوات يتم اختيار الموديل من قبل العميل 
يتم تركيب بانيو ضمان ثلاث سنوات 
يتم تركيب حوض وش وقاعدة تواليت الماني الصنع يتم الاختيار من قبل العميل للشركات ايديال استادر كليوبترا درفيت 
يتم تركيب حوض مطبخ فتحة ماركة فرنك سام 
يتم تركيب وصلات تغذية وصرف لكلا من غسالة اطباق غسالة اتوماتيك 
الكهرباء تاسيس 
يتم مد سلك سويدي الصنع 
يتم عمل 55 مفتاح انارة وتغذية للاجهزة 
يتم عمل دائرة انترنت 
يتم عمل دائرة دش 
يتم عمل دائرة تليفون 
يتم يتم عمل دائرة جهد مرتفع للمطبخ والتكيفات 
اعمال الدهانات 
يتم دهان عزل للحوائط
يتم دهان عدد 2 سكينة معجون 
يتم دهان عدد وش بطانة 
يتم دهان عدد وش دهان كمبيوتر يتم اختيار الالوان من قبل العميل 
الخامات المستخدمة للدهانات المعجون ماركة سيابس الدهانات ماركة اسكيب 
اعمال النجارة 
يتم تركيب باب خشبي لكل الغرف والمطبخ والحمام الباب محمل بعدد قشرة ارو 
يتم تركيب باب الشقة الرائيسي اندونيسي الصنع مع تركيب معبرة (تاج خارجي ) له 

اعمال الالموتيال 
يتم تركيب الموتيال( قطاع السعد) لكل الشبابيك والمنافذ
اعمال الاسقف 
يتم عمل مصيص وضهارة لكل الاسقف 
يتم عمل كرانيش للريسبشن
اعمال السراميك 
يتم تركيب سيراميك فرز اول من شركات الجوهرة او كليوبتر ا او رويال 
يتم اختيار الموديلات والالوان من قبل العميل 
ثانيا فترة العمل 40 يوم وبعدها تستلم الشقة

اسعار مصنعيات محارة الحوائط سعر تجاري 12 جم للمتر للحوائط الداخلية للشقق 
أسعار مصنعيات محارة للحوائط سعر ميزان (ادة واوتار ) من 13 الي 17 جم للمتر للحوائط الداخلية للشقق 
اسعار مصنعيات محارة الحوائط الخارجية (الواجهات ) سعر تجاري 25 جم للمتر للحوائط الخارجية والواجهات للفلل والعمارات 
اسعار مصنعية المحارة للواجهات الخارجية سعر ميزان وادة واوتار 35 جم للمتر 

اسعار المحارة للاعمال الخارجية السعر يشمل الخامات والمصنعيات والسقالات 
مصنعيات الواجهة محارة و مصنعية معجون و مصنعيات دهانات و السقالات الخشبية 60جم للمتر
مصنعيات الواجهة محارة و رش فطيسة و السقالات الخشبية 40جم للمتر
مصنعيات الواجهة محارة و مواد كمياويات البناء الحديثة (مادة ) 45 جم للمتر

اسعار تركيب السيراميك 25 جم و 35 جم للبورسلين و40 جم للرخام 

تركيب الالوميتال بسعر 350 جم للمتر قطاع السعد عريض 
و 600 جم قطاع بي اس الصغير 
و700 جم لقطاع البي اس الوسط
800 جم قطاع بي اس
900 جم قطاع بي اس الجامبو ( الدابل)
السعر يشمل قطاعات الالوميتال والزجاج والشيش والتركيب والنقل لجميع انحاء الجمهورية

اسعار مصنعيات تأسيس الكهرباء في التشطيبات الداخلية 
توزيع الاضاءة علي الاسقف والحوائط للمساعدة في تنفيذ الديكورات بشكل متكامل 
يتم عمل 55 مفتاح انارة وتغذية للاجهزة 
دائرة تكييف 
دائرة انترنت 
دائرة دش 
دائرة تليفون 
دائرة جهد مرتفع للمطبخ 
اعادة توزيع الجهد الدخلي وفقا لما يتناسب مع شدة التيار
سعر النقطة 25 جم

تركيب باركيه مصرى(70)جم للمتر بالتركيب والمصنعيه
تركيب باركيه صينى(70)جم للمتر بالمصنعيه والتركيب
تركيب باركيه تركى(90)جم للمتر بالمصنعيه والتركيب
تركيب باركيه المانى(90)جم للمتر بالتركيب والمصنعيه
تركيب باركيه السويدى (350)جم للمتر بالتركيب والمصنعيه
الباركيه مسمار مصرى بالتركيب والمصنعيه (500)جم للمتر

اسعار ومصنعيات السقف الساقط ( اعمال حديد وشبك ) 350 جم للمتر ومدة التنفيذ 15 يوم 
اسعار ومصنعيات السقف الساقط وبيت نور جبسون بورد ( الالواح ) 100 جم للمتر حسب التصميم

مصنعيات تركيب الابواب والنجارة للشقق 2000جم 
وايضا يوجد اسعار مميزة جدا للابواب الاندونيسي للغرف والباب الرئيسي سعر الباب للغرف تشطيب سوبر لوكس 350 جم للباب اما باب الشقة زان اندونيسي 900 جم واسعار خاصة جدا جدا للبرور والحلي والاكر واكسسوارات الابواب الخشبية

اسعار مصنعيات تأسيس الكهرباء في التشطيبات الداخلية 
توزيع الاضاءة علي الاسقف والحوائط للمساعدة في تنفيذ الديكورات بشكل متكامل 
يتم عمل 55 مفتاح انارة وتغذية للاجهزة 
دائرة تكييف 
يتم عمل دائرة انترنت 
يتم عمل دائرة دش 
يتم عمل دائرة تليفون 
يتم عمل دائرة جهد مرتفع للمطبخ 
اعادة توزيع الجهد الدخلي وفقا لما يتناسب مع شدة التيار 
سعر المصنعيات 3000 جم

م2 واجهات زجاجية
فى حالة ظهور الاطار المعدنى الحامل 400 دولار
فى حالة عدم ظهور الاطار المعدنى الحامل 700 دولار

ملاحظات تنفيذية سريعة
1- اجمالى كميات مكعبات الخرسانه المسلحه المطلوبه للمبنى = 40 الى 50 % من اجمالى مسطح الادوار لهذا المبنى ويتوقف ذلك على نوع بلاطه الاسقف ونوع الاساسات 
مثال: عماره سكنيه بمسطح الدور = 300 م2 وعدد الادوار = 10 ادوار 
اذن اجمالى مسطحات العماره = 300 * 10 = 3000 م2
اذن اجمالى مكعب الخرسانه المسلحه لهذه العماره من الاساسات للدور الاخير = 0.45* 3000 = 1350 متر مكعب 
2- نسبة ووزن الحديد المسلح فى القواعد المسلحه المنفصله بدون وجود ميدات رابطه = 45 الى 60 كجم/م3 م3(للمتر المكعب)
3- نسبة ووزن الحديد المسلح فى القواعد المسلحه المنفصله مع وجود ميدات رابطه بين القواعد المسلحه = 90 الى 100 كجم / م3 م3(للمتر المكعب)
4- نسبة ووزن الحديد فى البلاطه العاديه solid slab من 90 الى 100 كجم /م3(للمتر المكعب) 
يعنى مكعب السقف بالتقريب = مسطح الدور الواحد * 22 الى 25 سم 
5- نسبة ووزن الحديد فى البلاطه الهوردى hollow block من 120 لى 130 كجم/ م3(للمتر المكعب) ( مع ملاحظة أن مكعب السقف شامل الطوب الهوردى)
6- نسبة ووزن الحديد فى البلاطه اللاكمريه flat slab 130 الى 150 كجم/م3 (للمتر المكعب)
7- كمية مكعبات خرسانه الاعمده فى الدور الواحد = 15 الى 25 % من كمية مكعبات الخرسانه المسلحه لهذا الدور 
8- نسبة ووزن الحديد فى الاعمده وحوائط القص = 180 الى 250 كجم/م3 (للمتر المكعب)
9- عدد الطوب المطلوب للبلاطه الهوردى للدور الواحد = مسطح الدور الواحد مضروبا فى 4 الى 5 طوبات مقاس 20 *40 * ارتفاع الطوبه المذكور فى اللوحات 
مثال : سقف بمسطح أفقى = 300 م2 والسقف كله بلاطه هوردى يحتاج هذا السقف الى عدد طوب هوردى = 300 م2 * 4.5 طوبه = 1350 طوبه بمقاس 20 *40 * ارتفاع الطوبه المذكور فى اللوحات 
10- عدد الطوب لعمل مبانى الدور الواحد مقاس 25*12*6 سم = 85 الى 95 طوبه للمتر المسطح الافقى من الدور الواحد
مثال : المسطح الافقى للدور المتكرر لعماره سكنيه = 300 م2 فان كمية الطوب المطلوبه بمقاس 25*12*6 سم لبناء هذا الدور = 300 * 90 =27000 طوبه اى سبعه وعشرون الف طوبه بالتقريب طبعا 
11- عدد شكاير الاسمنت اللازمه لبناء الف طوبه مقاس 25*12*6 سم = 3.50 الى 4 شكاير 
12- اجمالى مسطح المحاره الداخليه للدور الواحد أو للشقه على سبيل المثال= مسطح الدور أو مسطح الشقه مضروبا فى عدد= 2.70 الى 3.00 على حسب ارتفاع الدور
مثال : شقه بمسطح 150 م2 المسطحات التقريبيه للمحاره (اللياسه) الداخليه = 150 م2 *2.8 = 420 م2 تقريبا 
13- معدل استهلاك معجون الدهانات للحوائط الداخليه عدد 3 سكينه = 1.50 الى 2.00 م2 لكل 1.00 كجم معجون 
14- معدل استهلاك دهان البلاستك الداخلى عدد 3 اوجه = 6.00 الى 8.00 م2 لكل 1 لتر بلاستك
15 - معدل استهلاك برميل البتومين الممتلى انتاج شركة الاسكندريه اللازم لعزل الخرسانه المسلحه بعدد 2 وجه = 60 الى 70 م2 لكل برميل​*


----------



## egyptsystem (4 أغسطس 2014)

*اسعار الخامات 2014


​*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (5 أغسطس 2014)

egyptsystem قال:


> *يا بلدياتى انا مش ناسى البوست تنشن
> وعد بلدياتى دين عليه​*



*ان شاء الله فى اقرب فرصة م. هانى .. ربنا يييسر الامور ..*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (5 أغسطس 2014)

egyptsystem قال:


> *اسعار الخامات 2014
> 
> 
> ​*



*الشكر موصول للمهندس طلعت فقد بذل مجهود رائعا فى موضوع الاسعار .. فجزاه الله خير الجزاء ..*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (5 أغسطس 2014)

*واستكمالا على اعمال الكهرباء للمبانى :- 
**
من الملاحظات الخاصة بعلب المفاتيح والفيش Electrical back box التى يتم تركيبها فى الحوائط ....











1- عند تركيب العلبة يراعى ترك 1سم للخارج حسابا للياسة (القصارة - البلاستر - Plastering )







2- يتم توصيل العلب فيما بينها بقطع من الليات البلاستيك او قطعة بلاستيكية تسمى (ملبوش )





*


----------



## egyptsystem (5 أغسطس 2014)

*شغل الكهرباء متميز​*


----------



## egyptsystem (6 أغسطس 2014)

*بلدياتى و افتخر
نظرا لضغط العمل لديك
اسحب كل طلباتى و كأنها لم تكن
مع عظيم اعتزازى و تقديرى
ربنا يوفقك الى خير الاعضاء​*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (7 أغسطس 2014)

egyptsystem قال:


> *بلدياتى و افتخر
> نظرا لضغط العمل لديك
> اسحب كل طلباتى و كأنها لم تكن
> مع عظيم اعتزازى و تقديرى
> ربنا يوفقك الى خير الاعضاء​*


*
لما تنفى الطليات وكانها لم تكن م. هانى .. اذا كان من ضغط شيئا ما . فان فى قادم الايام بعدها ستتم الاجابة ..*
*وربنا يعينا ويعينك يا رب على خدمة الناس .*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (7 أغسطس 2014)

*واستكمالا لاعمال الكهرباء للمبانى :-**

يراعى عند ترطيب التابلوه او الطابلون للوحة التوزيع Load Center .
ان يتم ازالة القلب والمفاتيح داخله منعا للتاثر من اعمال الطرطشة ورش المياه .. واذا كان بالامكان التسديد بورق كرتون و ماشابه لحماية الغطا من الداخل يكون كويس ..











*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (7 أغسطس 2014)

تركيب كابلات لشركة الاتصالات او تمديد الكابلات عموما فى شوراع مرصوفة سلفا :-


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (7 أغسطس 2014)

استكمال :-


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (7 أغسطس 2014)

*المعدة المستخدمة فى نقل المعدات الكبيرة المجنزرة كالبلدوزر فى الصورة تسمى فى دول الخليج (لوبد ) *


----------



## e.noby (7 أغسطس 2014)

الحقيقة موضوعك غاية فى الروعة يا باشمهندس و انا كـ طالب استفدت و بستفيد منه جدا 
و متأخذنيش لو راسلتك ع الخاص لاستفيد من خبرتك اكتر شكرا .. :75::7:


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (7 أغسطس 2014)

e.noby قال:


> الحقيقة موضوعك غاية فى الروعة يا باشمهندس و انا كـ طالب استفدت و بستفيد منه جدا
> و متأخذنيش لو راسلتك ع الخاص لاستفيد من خبرتك اكتر شكرا .. :75::7:



*لا يا حبيبى ابدا مش مشكلة . نساعدك فى اى حاجة . والمهندسين الزملاء هنا على المنتدى برده هيفيدوك اكتر منى ومنهم تعلمنا ايضا ..*
* ربنا يبارك ليهم يا رب ..*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (7 أغسطس 2014)

*ما الموضح فى الصورة :- *


----------



## مهندس عامر (8 أغسطس 2014)

لا ادري ماسبب وجود تلك الانابيب؟


----------



## egyptsystem (8 أغسطس 2014)

*المصطلح التنفيذى بالمصرى ( اعادة الشئ لاصله )


​*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (8 أغسطس 2014)

*ما ملاحظتك للصورة التالية لحديد التسليح :- *


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (8 أغسطس 2014)

*ما الملاحظ للاختلاف بين تسليح الكابولى Cantileever فى الصورتين التاليتين :-*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (8 أغسطس 2014)

المهندس الصامت قال:


> *استكمالا لحدادة ونجارة الحوائط :-**
> 
> من المهم جدا حول الحوائط الخرسانية الطويلة ...
> يم تركيب سكة او سقالة او شبابيك لعمل طريق للحدادين او النجارين لاتمام العمل باجادة ..
> ...



*واستكمالا على المشاركة السابقة احب اضيف الصورة التالية . لان توضح امكانيات التغلب على الصعاب .. وتوضح قمة الاستهتار ايضا .




*


----------



## مهندس عامر (8 أغسطس 2014)

بالصورة الثانيه للسقيفه البلكونه اتجاه الاعصاب خاطىء والمفروض ان تكون عموديا على الكمرة الرابطه بين العمودين


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (9 أغسطس 2014)

المهندس الصامت قال:


> *ما ملاحظتك للصورة التالية لحديد التسليح :- *



*الصورة توضح حدود استبدال قطر سيخ بقطر أخر ... واقل عدد للاسياخ فى البلاطة المصمتة Soild Slab


**تسيلح هذه البلاطة فى المخطط 6 اسياخ قطر 10 مم .

6 اسياخ قطر **10 مم** = 6*0.617= 3.702 كجم --
نستبدل باسياخ **16 مم** = 3.702 /1.58 = 2.3 سيخ .. والحداد استرجل شوية وعمل 4 اسياخ 16 فى المتر .. 
وان كانت عدد 4 اسياخ 16 مم فى المتر كافية جدا **,,** لكن طبقا لاشتراط الكود هذه المسافة كبيرة تزيد عن 20 سم وواصلة الى 25 سم .. وطبقا للاشتراط لا تقل عن 5 فى المتر ..

الغطا (التسليح الثانوى ايضا ) لا يقل عن 4 اسياخ فى المتر . 










*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (9 أغسطس 2014)

مهندس عامر قال:


> بالصورة الثانيه للسقيفه البلكونه اتجاه الاعصاب خاطىء والمفروض ان تكون عموديا على الكمرة الرابطه بين العمودين



*الطبيعى وما اعرفه ان اتجاه الاعصاب Ribs للكابولى تكون فى اتجاه البلاطة ..
لكن بهذه الطريقة كيف يتم تحميل العصب . لا اعلم والله م. عامر . وتمنيت ان يوضحه احد الزملاء . لكن ننتظر 





*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (9 أغسطس 2014)

*ملاحظتك للتسليح التالى :- *


----------



## egyptsystem (9 أغسطس 2014)

*دراسة اسعار التنفيذ 2014 
هديه من جروب هانى عصمت
​*


----------



## طارق عاصم (9 أغسطس 2014)

مفروض ان الاعصاب راميه على الكابوليين .. بس الجزء المشطوف ده كده هيتحمل ازاي


----------



## طارق عاصم (9 أغسطس 2014)

ايه السيخين اللي بره اللي بالطول دول ؟ مش دي كمره برضه ؟


----------



## egyptsystem (9 أغسطس 2014)




----------



## egyptsystem (9 أغسطس 2014)




----------



## egyptsystem (9 أغسطس 2014)

*اسعار النجاره المعماريه​*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (9 أغسطس 2014)

طارق عاصم قال:


> مفروض ان الاعصاب راميه على الكابوليين .. بس الجزء المشطوف ده كده هيتحمل ازاي



*الله اعلم م. طارق .*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (9 أغسطس 2014)

طارق عاصم قال:


> ايه السيخين اللي بره اللي بالطول دول ؟ مش دي كمره برضه ؟



*باحاول ادور على صورة اوضح مهندس طارق لهذه الكمرة . او انها جزء من حائط ربما .*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (9 أغسطس 2014)

*أستكمالا لاعمال الكهربا للمبانى :- **

تمديد الاسلاك لنقاط الانارة :-
1- طبعا لو استخدمت ليات او خراطيم بلاستيك بتكون عادى فى التمديد ويوجد مرونة للتوصيل لاى مكان . 












2- حسب المشروع قد يعتمد نوع معين من مواسير الكهرباء ( قطر 20 مم او 25 مم ) وهى ليست مرنة . 
لتوصيلها الى قسامات نقاط الانارة تحتاج سوستة لتطويعها :ما بالصور التالية :- 






















*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (10 أغسطس 2014)

*شكل جمالى للخارجة او البلكونة او الخارجة :- 





*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (10 أغسطس 2014)

*صورة توضح عمل رقبة الازازة (جزء الدوران ) لاعمال المبانى للبشة .. والعناية بالتنظيف قبل العزل . فى احد المبانى بجامعة الملك عبد العزيز .












وعدم عملها على السقف بين الدروة والسقف . وعدم الاهتمام بالعزل 









وهذا رابط للالبوم الذى اضيفت اليه بعض الصور الاخيرة .

http://tinypic.com/useralbum.php?ua=0U4J05lllYF88wGe+O7O2A==
*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (10 أغسطس 2014)

صورة للاهمال فى نجارة الخرسانة العادية :-


----------



## egyptsystem (10 أغسطس 2014)

*عطاء بلا حدود​*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (10 أغسطس 2014)

egyptsystem قال:


> *عطاء بلا حدود​*



*الله يكرمك م. هانى . والله انا شعورى ان الموضوع لسه مش مؤثر اوى لسه .ربما انا خبرتى مش قوى . وتعليقاتى مش قوى . بس باحاول . ويمكن حد يستفيد قى يوم ما .. ربنا يعين الجميع للخير يا رب .*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (10 أغسطس 2014)

المهندس الصامت قال:


> *
> 
> واستكمالا للمشاركة السابقة
> من شبكة التاريض (الارضى ) تتجه الاسلاك فى النهاية لغرفة التاريض (حفرة داخل الارض )
> ...



*واستكمالا على المشاركة السابقة :-
وبعض التوضيحات بخصوص نظام التاريض - الارضى - eARTHING 

* صورة توضح غرفة التاريض وغرف التقتيش .






* صورة توضح تعرف التاريض ثانية , وسبب استخدام الفحم .






*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (10 أغسطس 2014)

* توضيح للقضيب الارضى  






انواع المؤرضات وميزة القضيب الارضى عن بقية الانواع :- 






نوعى استخدام القضيب 






ابعاد القضيب 






وان شاء الله فى اقرب فرصة ندرج صور من الموقع لهذخ الحفرة ..


----------



## طارق عاصم (10 أغسطس 2014)

للأسف المنظر ده قابلته ف السعوديه كتير .. ولما سألت المصمم هتتنفذ ازاي وتحمل الجزء ده هيكون ازاي معرفش يرد !!!


المهندس الصامت قال:


> *الله اعلم م. طارق .*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (11 أغسطس 2014)

طارق عاصم قال:


> للأسف المنظر ده قابلته ف السعوديه كتير .. ولما سألت المصمم هتتنفذ ازاي وتحمل الجزء ده هيكون ازاي معرفش يرد !!!



*أهم حاجة المبنى يبقى واقف سليم . حتى لو معرفناش الحمل ماشى ازاى ؟ للاسف فعلا فى حاجات هنا مش اتعرفش اصممت ازاى .*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (11 أغسطس 2014)

*واستكمالا على اعمال العزل :- **
فى الصورة السابقة لم يتم عمل رقبة الازازة بين السقف والدروة . 






هنا تم عمل رقبة الازازة ولكن يمنع عمل العزل للفات والبرايمر لم يثبت (ينشف بعد ) 





*


----------



## طارق عاصم (11 أغسطس 2014)

المهندس الصامت قال:


> *أهم حاجة المبنى يبقى واقف سليم . حتى لو معرفناش الحمل ماشى ازاى ؟ للاسف فعلا فى حاجات هنا مش اتعرفش اصممت ازاى .*



شئ مستفز والله . اول ما بدأت شغل هنا كتصميم ربنا رزقني بتلاته مهندسين في تلات مكاتب منافسه يشنعو عليا ويقولو للعملاء ان شغلي غلط ... بس الحمد لله ناقشتهم ومعرفوش يردو عليا مع العلم ان اصغرهم اكبر مني بعشر سنوات على الاقل . ومفروض الناس الكبيره في السن تحتوي الشباب خصوصا في بداياتهم ... لانهم كانو شككوني في نفسي لدرجه اني كنت قررت انزل مصر تاني واشتغل موقع زي ما كنت شغال . وبعدين قلت طب اناقشهم ونشوف ليه شغلي بيقولو عليه غلط ؟ والحمد لله اثبتت للجميع اني صح


----------



## egyptsystem (11 أغسطس 2014)

*

طارق عاصم قال:



شئ مستفز والله . اول ما بدأت شغل هنا كتصميم ربنا رزقني بتلاته مهندسين في تلات مكاتب منافسه يشنعو عليا ويقولو للعملاء ان شغلي غلط ... بس الحمد لله ناقشتهم ومعرفوش يردو عليا مع العلم ان اصغرهم اكبر مني بعشر سنوات على الاقل . ومفروض الناس الكبيره في السن تحتوي الشباب خصوصا في بداياتهم ... لانهم كانو شككوني في نفسي لدرجه اني كنت قررت انزل مصر تاني واشتغل موقع زي ما كنت شغال . وبعدين قلت طب اناقشهم ونشوف ليه شغلي بيقولو عليه غلط ؟ والحمد لله اثبتت للجميع اني صح

أنقر للتوسيع...


لابد من الاجتهاد و الثقه بالنفس
و فقكم الله لما تحبه و ترضاه​*


----------



## egyptsystem (11 أغسطس 2014)

*

طارق عاصم قال:



شئ مستفز والله . اول ما بدأت شغل هنا كتصميم ربنا رزقني بتلاته مهندسين في تلات مكاتب منافسه يشنعو عليا ويقولو للعملاء ان شغلي غلط ... بس الحمد لله ناقشتهم ومعرفوش يردو عليا مع العلم ان اصغرهم اكبر مني بعشر سنوات على الاقل . ومفروض الناس الكبيره في السن تحتوي الشباب خصوصا في بداياتهم ... لانهم كانو شككوني في نفسي لدرجه اني كنت قررت انزل مصر تاني واشتغل موقع زي ما كنت شغال . وبعدين قلت طب اناقشهم ونشوف ليه شغلي بيقولو عليه غلط ؟ والحمد لله اثبتت للجميع اني صح

أنقر للتوسيع...


يا ريت يا كبير
لو عندك
ملف اوتوكاد
فيه
حالات التسليح
لكل العناصر
و شكرا
على
عطاءك المستمر​*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (13 أغسطس 2014)

طارق عاصم قال:


> شئ مستفز والله . اول ما بدأت شغل هنا كتصميم ربنا رزقني بتلاته مهندسين في تلات مكاتب منافسه يشنعو عليا ويقولو للعملاء ان شغلي غلط ... بس الحمد لله ناقشتهم ومعرفوش يردو عليا مع العلم ان اصغرهم اكبر مني بعشر سنوات على الاقل . ومفروض الناس الكبيره في السن تحتوي الشباب خصوصا في بداياتهم ... لانهم كانو شككوني في نفسي لدرجه اني كنت قررت انزل مصر تاني واشتغل موقع زي ما كنت شغال . وبعدين قلت طب اناقشهم ونشوف ليه شغلي بيقولو عليه غلط ؟ والحمد لله اثبتت للجميع اني صح



*هى الحياة كده يا م. طارق .. بس موضوعك كبير وعايز قاعدة ويتحكى بالتفصيل .. قريب ان شاء الله ..*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (13 أغسطس 2014)

*صورة بسيطة لتقوية الخزانات من الداخل ..
فى الشغل البلدى . لو الداخلى للخزان طول كبير .. يعنى مثلا الجاكات المستخدمة فى التدكيم (التقوية ) ممكن تجيب معاك الى 4م . وبعد كده ممكن النجار يركب مربوع خشب كما فى الصورة التالية ويكمل التدكيم ..






*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (13 أغسطس 2014)

*ملاحظة بسيطة فى اعمال الحصر :-
حصر الجزء الموضح بالصورة وهو غالبا يكون فى الخارجة او الكابولى Cantilever >
حساب مسطح هذا الجزء . مساحة Parabolic >> 











*


----------



## egyptsystem (13 أغسطس 2014)




----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (14 أغسطس 2014)

*يتحكم نوع التربة فى شكل وابعاد الحفر .. وحتى طرق التدعيم المناسبة منعا للانهيا ر

صورة اثناء حفر تمديد مواسير لاحد المحطات فى المملكة .
وان كان الشكل الحفر يوحى بانه هناك ربما تيطين بالخرسانة . لكن الحفر ونوع التربة خصوصا فى فى اماكن نائية تكون التربة متهيلة جدا . يحتاج الحفر لميول حتى لا نضطر لاعادة او توسيع الحفر مرة اخرى ..












* صورة اخرى على عمق اقل بقليل من العمق السابق . والميول الانبية للحفر مساعدة نسبية على ان تكون مستقيمة 






* صورة اخرى لتمديد مواسير والعمق اكبر من العمقين السابقين . ولان التربة متماسكة كما ترى بالصورة . فان حدود الحفر راسية الى حد كبير . لا ن التربة تتحمل






الشاهد ان ظروف الموقع هى ما تتحكم فى ميول الحفر ..

وفق الله الجميع لكل خير ..

*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (14 أغسطس 2014)

المهندس الصامت قال:


> *بالنسبة للكوابيل القصيرة Corbles - Short Cantilever.
> 
> تم ذكر تطبيقين سابقين
> 1- كما فى محطة معالجة مياه الصرف . وحوامل لاجهزة تعوية المياه فى الخزانات ..
> ...



*واستكمالا على المشاركة السابقة 
ومع التطبيق الرابع للكوابيل القصيرة Short Cantilever -- Corbels
4- كما فى حالة الكمرة التى تحمل محولات او مولدات الكهرباء . داخل غرف المحطة :-*


----------



## egyptsystem (14 أغسطس 2014)

*اللهم لا تحرمنا من ابداعات
المايسترو الصامت
و ارزقنا جزءا من تواضعه​*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (15 أغسطس 2014)

*واستكمالا لما بعض الملحقات فى محطات توليد الكهرباء او ما يمائلها ..
Steel Grating > شبكة معدنية تستخدم لتغطية مسطحات كما مثلا فى حالتنا هنا فتحات خزانات قواعد محولات توليد الطافة الكهربية ..

هذه صورة من المخطط .








صورة ليست واضحة شوية . توضح الفتحات التى سوف تغطى






صورة خندق Trench كابلات للمحولات يتم تغطية هذه المساحة ايضا 







وهذا صورة من داخل احدى غرف محطة توليد طاقة كهربية ..











وهناك عدة اشكال لهذه الشبكة . لكن لا داعى للدخول فيها ..
*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (15 أغسطس 2014)

egyptsystem قال:


> *اللهم لا تحرمنا من ابداعات
> المايسترو الصامت
> و ارزقنا جزءا من تواضعه​*



*ربنا يبارك لك م. هانى .. ما اسال الله اياه ان ينتفع اخوتنا ببعض الكلمات او بعض الصور و تكون ذات فائدة له فى حياته .. *
*وهو ليس تواضعا والله بمقدار ان اصلا لا شيئ لافتخر به . فما هى الا مجهودات بسيطة . ولست صاحب خبرة عريضة . ربنا يعين على الاستمرار قدر ما استطيع ..
ربنا يوفق الجميع للخير يا رب .*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (15 أغسطس 2014)

السلالم المتحركة Escalator

- تقوم هذه السلالم بتوفير الراحة والأمان وسرعة نقل الأحمال الحية بصفة مستمرة عند سرعة ثابتة وبدون فترات انتظار.
- تصمم هذه السلالم عادة للعمل بسرعتين للحركة 0.45 م/ث و 0.6 م/ث وتكون السرعة العالية أثناء فترات الذروة والسرعة المنخفضة فى خلاف ذلك وهى المفضلة عموماً حيث تمثل السرعة العالية مشاكل لبعض الركاب.
- يتم تحريك السلم فى حالات الارتفاعات حتى 20 متراً عند نقطة واحدة وذلك باستخدام محرك واحد يقوم بتدوير كاتينة التحريك الرئيسية التى تتولى تحريك كاتينة الدرج وتسحبها جميعها مما يؤدى إلى تحريك التجميعة بالكامل 











يستكمل بصور توضيحية .


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (15 أغسطس 2014)

*صور توضيحية للمهندس سعد ...

























,
حالة توفر معلومات اضافية . سيتم اضافتها لاحقا ان شاء الله ..
*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (15 أغسطس 2014)

*صورة للابتسامة للفصل بين المشاركات ..
صورة كيف يمكنك ترشيد استهلاك غصب عن العميل ..:5:





*


----------



## nasserbalkhi (15 أغسطس 2014)

يرجى مشاهدة محاضرة في ادارة المشاريع 
اعداد ميزانية المشروع 
http://youtu.be/kUb7bMKKU24


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (16 أغسطس 2014)

*فى أعمال الحدادة :-
الرجل مهمة .فى حالة الكرسى لمزيد من ثبات الكرسى لتحمل رقة الحديد العلوية . فتحاول تعطى طول رجل كافى . وتحاول ايضا قدر الاستطاعة ما تهدرش حديد ..






رجل الاشارة رقاب الاعمدة . يفضل انها تعدى العمود بمسافة لمزيد من الاثبات ..











*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (16 أغسطس 2014)

*هل من اشتراطات خاصة قابلتها عند تنفيذ الكمرات او الميدات او الجسور الارضية Tie Beam - Ground Beam ؟؟؟









*


----------



## egyptsystem (16 أغسطس 2014)

*سلمت يداك​*


----------



## المهندس احمد طه (16 أغسطس 2014)

ما هذا في ال plaster


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (16 أغسطس 2014)

المهندس احمد طه قال:


> مشاهدة المرفق 101502
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ما أظنه انه فاصل انشائى فى المبنى وتم ايضا الفصل فى اللياسة او القصارة او Plaster 
هذه صورة لفاصل .قد تون قريبة من الشكل .. والله اعلم .






وقد تقوم بتركيب غطاء لهذا الفاصل يكون ذا شكل جمالى كما بالصورة .


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (17 أغسطس 2014)

*ما ملاحظتك للصورة التالية:- 





*


----------



## رزق حجاوي (18 أغسطس 2014)

المهندس الصامت قال:


> ما أظنه انه فاصل انشائى فى المبنى وتم ايضا الفصل فى اللياسة او القصارة او Plaster
> هذه صورة لفاصل .قد تون قريبة من الشكل .. والله اعلم .
> 
> 
> ...



السلام عليكم
الصور التي ارفقتها تعود الى فاصل التمدد Expansion joint في العناصر الانشائية (الارضية ، الجدران ، السقف )وهو يمتد أيضا الى طبقة الانهاء (التشيب) مثل القصارة (اللياسة )plaster ولكن هذا الفاصل يكون بعرض بحدود 1 انش =250 مم ويكون عليه اما غطاء cover او مادة مرنه مالئة filxeble filler .
اما الصورة التي ارسالها المهندس احمد طه فيكون تعود الى فاصل التحكم control joint ويكون في القصارة فقط (الوجهات الخارجية والجدران الطويله ويكون كل 2م اكثر او اقل )
Install control joints at least every 144 square feet. 
وتكون بعرض بحدود 5مم وتنفذ بدون غطاء او مادة مرنه مائلة وهذا النوع من الفواصل غير شائع في بلادنا العربية.
ويتم تنفيذ هذا الفاصل باستخدام الشبك المعدني الخاص او وبدون شبك حيث يتم تشكيلة بواسطة صفيحة معدنية بسمك 4-5 مم بواسطة حك اللقصارة وهي طرية (غير متصلبة).




الشبك المعدني الخاص بفاصل التحكم لاحظ ان القطعتين متصلتين للشبك المعدني.









فواصل التحكم في القصارة


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (18 أغسطس 2014)

رزق حجاوي قال:


> السلام عليكم
> اما الصورة التي ارسالها المهندس احمد طه فيكون تعود الى فاصل التحكم control joint ويكون في القصارة فقط (الوجهات الخارجية والجدران الطويله ويكون كل 2م اكثر او اقل )
> Install control joints at least every 144 square feet.
> وتكون بعرض بحدود 5مم وتنفذ بدون غطاء او مادة مرنه مائلة وهذا النوع من الفواصل غير شائع في بلادنا العربية.
> ...



*جزاك الله خيرا على التوضيح م. رزق . ولم اكن اعلم انها قد تكون فواصل للتحكم فى اللياسة . لانى لم ارها من قبل ...* 
*فجزاك الله خيرا .*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (18 أغسطس 2014)

المهندس الصامت قال:


> *ما ملاحظتك للصورة التالية:-
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*الملاحظة رقم 1 **
هى فاصل راسى فى حائط . ولضمان عدم نفاذية المياة من هذا الفاصل الذى قد يشكل منفذا للمياه خصوصا بين صبة قديمة وجديدة . فيركب موقف المياه Water Stop نصف بين الخرسانة القديمة والخرسانة الجديدة .. 














وهذا الفاصل يحتاج عناية بتقفيل النجارة ويتم تقفيل النجارة عند الجانب المراد 

وبالنسبة للفاصل الافقى 
موقف المياه هذا موجود كفاصل افقى بين اللبشة والحئط لمنع نفاذ المياه .







وقد يكون موجود كالفاصل الراسى فى منتصف الحائط خصوصا اذا اضطرت الحاجة لوقوف الصب عند منسوب معين دون اكتمال الحائط فيتم عمل فاصل افقى كما بالصورة التالية 







*ويستكمل باقى الملاحظات


----------



## egyptsystem (18 أغسطس 2014)

*

المهندس الصامت قال:



الملاحظة رقم 1 
هى فاصل راسى فى حائط . ولضمان عدم نفاذية المياة من هذا الفاصل الذى قد يشكل منفذا للمياه خصوصا بين صبة قديمة وجديدة . فيركب موقف المياه Water Stop نصف بين الخرسانة القديمة والخرسانة الجديدة .. 














وهذا الفاصل يحتاج عناية بتقفيل النجارة ويتم تقفيل النجارة عند الجانب المراد 

وبالنسبة للفاصل الافقى 
موقف المياه هذا موجود كفاصل افقى بين اللبشة والحئط لمنع نفاذ المياه .







وقد يكون موجود كالفاصل الراسى فى منتصف الحائط خصوصا اذا اضطرت الحاجة لوقوف الصب عند منسوب معين دون اكتمال الحائط فيتم عمل فاصل افقى كما بالصورة التالية 







ويستكمل باقى الملاحظات

أنقر للتوسيع...


شكرا على هذا الطرح
والى المزيد من الابداع​*


----------



## egyptsystem (18 أغسطس 2014)

*تنفيذ خزان مياه​*


----------



## egyptsystem (18 أغسطس 2014)

*الووترستوب​*


----------



## egyptsystem (18 أغسطس 2014)

*بلدياتى و افتخر
الحياه بدون الصامت
يبقى فيه حاجه ناقصه​*


----------



## رائد خالدي (18 أغسطس 2014)

الف شكر للمتفاعلين والعاملين على هذه الموسوعه العلمية الرائعة


----------



## المهندس احمد طه (18 أغسطس 2014)

رزق حجاوي قال:


> السلام عليكم
> الصور التي ارفقتها تعود الى فاصل التمدد Expansion joint في العناصر الانشائية (الارضية ، الجدران ، السقف )وهو يمتد أيضا الى طبقة الانهاء (التشيب) مثل القصارة (اللياسة )plaster ولكن هذا الفاصل يكون بعرض بحدود 1 انش =250 مم ويكون عليه اما غطاء cover او مادة مرنه مالئة filxeble filler .
> اما الصورة التي ارسالها المهندس احمد طه فيكون تعود الى فاصل التحكم control joint ويكون في القصارة فقط (الوجهات الخارجية والجدران الطويله ويكون كل 2م اكثر او اقل )
> Install control joints at least every 144 square feet.
> ...




مهندس رزق ايضا يوجد control joint في الارضيات الخرسانيه مثلا


----------



## المهندس احمد طه (18 أغسطس 2014)

ما هذه الصوره ايضا


----------



## ام بكر2 (18 أغسطس 2014)

شكرا


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (18 أغسطس 2014)

المهندس احمد طه قال:


> ما هذه الصوره ايضا



*لا توجد صورة مدرجة م. أحمد .*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (18 أغسطس 2014)

المهندس الصامت قال:


> *ما ملاحظتك للصورة التالية:-
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*الملاحظة الثانية .(**2)
هو سلك التاريض المار فى احد الاعمدة . واعتذر من الزملاء لانها بعيدة شوية فعلا . وغير ملاحظة . وهذه صورة اقرب للتوضيح .

صورة قريبة وتلاحظ ان السلك التاريض فى عمود ولا يوجد فى الاعمدة الاخرى .






صورتين أقرب 











*


----------



## egyptsystem (18 أغسطس 2014)

*يارب تكون اقتنعت
انى مش منافق
وان كلامى حقيقى
و من قلبى
و انك بلدياتى و افتخر
شكرا يا غالى​*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (21 أغسطس 2014)

egyptsystem قال:


> *يارب تكون اقتنعت
> انى مش منافق
> وان كلامى حقيقى
> و من قلبى
> ...



*ما اتهمتك أبدا بالنفاق والله يا م. هانى ... ربنا يخليك ويعزك يا رب . ولكن لا شك تبالغ فى حقى كثيرا .
وربنا يعين الجميع على تقديم الخير للجميع ان شاء الله ...*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (21 أغسطس 2014)

المهندس الصامت قال:


> *ما ملاحظتك للصورة التالية:-
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*الملاحظة رقم 3 **
نهاية تسليح الحديد الراسى Vertical Bar فى الحوائط الخرسانية R.c Wall 
(( الحوائط الخرسانية فرقها عن الاعمدة انها بعدها الاكبر اكبر من 5 أضعاف بعدها الاصغر ))

ولكن يجب التنويه هذا الجدار الساند Retaining Wall ليس معه معه سقف فتكون نهاية الاسياخ كما بالشكل .












***** توضيح للمهندسين الجدد** الجزء المستطيل باللون السماوة مكتوب تسليح للحديد الرأسى #16 @200 c-c >> معناها ان تسليح الحديد قطر 16 مم على مسافات 20 سم من منتصف السيخ الى منتصف السيخ Center to center >> وقد تكتب ايضا كما معروف 5 اسياخ فى المتر . 
والبرندات ( الحديد الافقى Hz Bars ) موضح بالصورة ان البرندات داخلية وخارجية . وقد تكون داخلية او خاريجة او داخلية وخارجية حسب المخطط وحسب امكانيات التنفيذ *** 

**نستكمل الملاحظة . **
لكن اذا كان هناك سقف فيكون هناك طول رباط Development Length بين الحائط والسقف .
* صورة توضح اتصال الحائط بالسقف , وطول التماسك اللازم .






تستكمل هذه الجزئية بصورة توضيحية ..*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (21 أغسطس 2014)

*استكمالا على المشاركة السابقة** 
هذه صورة توضح حائط ساند (استنادى ) Retaining Wall باعصاب خلفية لزيادة جساءة الحائط ومقاومة للاتربة .
ايضا الحائط هنا منتهى ووتكون نهاية الحائط كما بالشكل السابق 













*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (21 أغسطس 2014)

*واستكمالا على المشاركة السابقة .**

فهذه صورة توضح عمل حديد تسليح الحائط لعبارة ( بربخ ) Culvert 
فيوجد سقف للعبارة لذا عند عمل الاسياخ وتسيحلها للقاعدة تم عمل زاوية كما بالشكل 






** الصورة التالية بعد انتهاء التسليح 
وتوجد الملاحظة الهامة فى تسليح الحائط فى الاسياخ المشار اليها برقم 1 و2 .. كما بالشكل التالى .






انه تم عمل رجل من الحائط للسقف وتم عمل رجل من السقف للحائط كما بالصورة التالية .





**
النقطة رقم 3 . هى مصطلح للمهندسين الجدد** وهى بالنسبة للعبارة او البربخ **يسمى الجناح** . ويكون فى مقدمة ونهاية العبارة او المقدمة فقط . لاستيعاب العبارة للمياه . وفرصة حدوث نحر التربة فى هذه المنطقة خطير جدا . ويوفر حماية للتربة ايضا .

* وهذه صورة اخيرة لحوائط يرتكز عليها سقف لكن دون عمل طول رباط . ترك الحداد فقط جزء السقف للاستكمال . وكما اشير حسب تفصيلة الكود يجب عمل طول رباط .







هذا ووفق الله الجميع لكل خير .
*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (23 أغسطس 2014)

*In Steel Building Construction**

* الشكالات Bracing 
أربطة تعمل لمقاومة القوى الافقية وتقليل الطول الاتبعاجى للاعمدة والعناصر المعرضة للضغط .

* صورة توضح اهمية نوعى الشكالات سواء الافقية او الراسية Horizontal and Vertical Bracing





* صورتين توضح الشكالات الافقية والرأسية والطولية 

والصورة التالية توضح نقل الاحمال الافقية من الكمرة العارضة الى الشكالات الافقية ومنها الى الشكالات الراسية ومنها الى الاساسات 











ويستكمل ان شاء الله بصورة واقعية . وتوضيح للشكالات الراسية ونوعيها .

*


----------



## رزق حجاوي (23 أغسطس 2014)

السلام عليكم
اشكر للمهندس الصامت على هذه المشاركات والصورة المفيدة.
بخصوص الصورة التالية استغرب كيف ستم صب الخرسانة وكيف يتم رجها ؟؟؟؟
حيث ان كثافة الحديد في الاعلى تعمل كمنخل sleeve للخرسانة بحيث تحجز الحصويات Coarse aggregate
اما الرجاج vibratore فلا يمكن استخدامه ؟
وكذلك الصب سيتم من الاعلى فقط ؟


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (23 أغسطس 2014)

رزق حجاوي قال:


> السلام عليكم
> اشكر للمهندس الصامت على هذه المشاركات والصورة المفيدة.
> بخصوص الصورة التالية استغرب كيف ستم صب الخرسانة وكيف يتم رجها ؟؟؟؟
> حيث ان كثافة الحديد في الاعلى تعمل كمنخل sleeve للخرسانة بحيث تحجز الحصويات Coarse aggregate
> ...



*جزاك الله خيرا على ملاحظتك المهمة م. رزق .
وانا ايضا لم انتبه لهذه النقطة الا بعد سؤالك . وحتى هذه صورة اقرب للتسليح من اعلى .
وحتى الفراغ الذى كان من الممكن ان يعطى سماحية تم تقليل المسافة بسيخين اخرين .







شكل الصب بعد فك الفرم لا توجد به مشاكل .. كما ورد فى صورة سابقة 






لكن هل هذا معناه مرور الحصى او الركام او الزلط كما تم تصميمه فى الخلطة الخرسانية ؟
حقيقة لا اعلم م. رزق . حتى ربما مع اضافة اضافات زيادة التتشغيل workability >او انساب الخرسانة . لا اعتقد ايضا انها قد تساعد فى مثل هذه المسافة الصغيرة .؟؟
*


----------



## رزق حجاوي (23 أغسطس 2014)

المهندس الصامت قال:


> *جزاك الله خيرا على ملاحظتك المهمة م. رزق .
> وانا ايضا لم انتبه لهذه النقطة الا بعد سؤالك . وحتى هذه صورة اقرب للتسليح من اعلى .
> وحتى الفراغ الذى كان من الممكن ان يعطى سماحية تم تقليل المسافة بسيخين اخرين .
> 
> ...


السلام عليكم
من الصور السابقة (الاولى) نلاحظ كثافة التسليح Rebar link بين شبكتي حديد التسليح العمودي ؟؟؟.
اما بخصوص الصب فبعد الصورة الاوضح التي ارفقتها فيكون الصب من خلال

استخدام خرسانة يكون اكبر حجم للحصويات Max. coarse Aggregates< 10mm 
الخرسانة المستخدمة ذاتي الدمك self compacted concrete(SCC حيث تكون flow table بحدود 600 مم 
هناك من يستخدم External Vibrators رجاج خارجي يتم تركيبه على الشدة المعدنية Steel formwork بدلا من استخدام الرجاج العاديinternal vibrator 
ويستخدم الرجاج الخارجي Extrnal Vibrators concrete في عدد من الحالات ومنها


كثافة حديد التسليح الانشائية وعدم امكانبية استخدام الرجاج اليدوي (جدران ، كمرات ، اعمدة،.....). 
عدم امكانية استخدام الرجاج وهي حالات الاصلاح repair من الاسفل Sofi للبلاطات والكمرات 
الطوار المنزلق slip formwork 
في مصانع الخرسانة المسبقة الصنع للبلاطة والجدران قليلة السماكة. 
الاسطح المائلة inclind surfaces 
 














External Vibrators concrete






Flowable Concrete(SCC




Casting Flowable Concrete


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (23 أغسطس 2014)

*In Steel Building Construction continue >> * * 

واستكمالا على المشاركة السابقة 
صورة توضيحية للشكالات الافقية والراسية .
توضيح انتقال الحمل 







من الاحمال الافقية التى ذكرت الاحمال الناتجة عن كمرة الونش الداخلية وهى كما بالصورة التالية .





صورة للشكالات الراسية Vertical Bracing





صورة اقرب للشكالات الافقية Horizontal Bracing 






,احب ان انوه اخواتى . انا خاصة المعلومات بجزء جزء المنشآت المعدنية . هى معلومات نتاج بحث . وليس معلومات خبرة تنفيذ . لذا اعذروا بساطة التعليق . 
*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (23 أغسطس 2014)

رزق حجاوي قال:


> السلام عليكم
> من الصور السابقة (الاولى) نلاحظ كثافة التسليح Rebar link بين شبكتي حديد التسليح العمودي ؟؟؟.
> اما بخصوص الصب فبعد الصورة الاوضح التي ارفقتها فيكون الصب من خلال
> 
> ...



*مختصر مفيد م. رزق كعادتك .
وانا اول مرة اسمع او ارى صورة للهزازات الخارجية على الشدة المعدنية ..
ربنا يخليك لينا يا رب ولا حرمنا تعليقاتك أبدا .*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (25 أغسطس 2014)

*In Steel Building Construction continue
مكان الشكالات الراسية والافقية واسمها .







صورة اخرى للشكالات الراسية Vertical bracing 
كما وضح فى المشاركة السابقة تكون على شكل X او شكل اخر حسب التصميم المقترح . وحسب الشكالات تسد جوانب المنشا المعدنى .
ماذا اذا احتاج لترك هذه الفتحات مفتوحة مثلا كما فى مخازن المينا او ما شابه . 
يتم استخدام اطار حامل Portal Frame > وتستخدم كمرة Rafter لها اتصال Rigidمع العمود خلافا للاتصال ال Hinged بين العمود والمدادات Purlins






هذه صورة اخرى لنظم مقاومة الاحمال الافقية فى المستوى out of Plane 






ويستكمل ان شاء الله .
*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (25 أغسطس 2014)

*** تم ذكر شكلين من اشكال الاربطة او الشكالات الراسية 
Doagonal bracing – portal frame >> ,
يتبقى شكل وهو عندما نريد ترك جانب مفتوح ولكن العمود طويل . فنقوم بعمل ما يسمى Trussed Frame كما بالشكل التالى .







 ندرج له صورة توضيحية لاحقا ان شاء الله 

* صورة تقريبية توضح شكل الاربطة تبعا لارتفاع العمود وعلاقته بعرض الباكية 






* زاوية ميل الاربطة تتراوح من 35 – 55 .. وتكون غالبا 45درجة .
فى الصورة التالية توضح شكلى من اشكال الاربطة نفسها وهى شكل X او شكل K
واعتقد ان السبب ارتفاع الاعمدة مما يضطر لكبر الزاوية . وتلاحظ ايضا وجود مداد افقى يقلل الطول الانبعاجى للاعمدة .











ويستكمل ان شاء الله
*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (27 أغسطس 2014)

المهندس الصامت قال:


> صورة للاهمال فى نجارة الخرسانة العادية :-



*واستكمالا على المشاركة السابقة 
وتوضيحا لتقوية نجارة الخرسانة العادية P.C (lean) concrert 
يتم دق خوابير حديد خلف النجارة لتقويتها ويراعى ان تكون ذات طوول كافى لتثبيتها جيدا فى الارض







واحيانا اذا كانت التربة صخرية . قد يلجا لوضع بلوكات على النجارة لتبيتها وقتيا . ولكنها عرضة للحركة . 
وقد يتم عمل الجنب من البلوكات الاسمنتية . 






*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (27 أغسطس 2014)

ما ملاحظتك للصورة التالية :-


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (27 أغسطس 2014)

المهندس الصامت قال:


> *ما ملاحظتك للصورة التالية:-
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*الملاحظة رقم 4 :- **
توضح اعمال التعريق والتطريح لنجارة السقف خلال الموقع .
من خلال شدة معدنية . وكمرات على شكل ذات ابعاد قياسية من الشركة المصنعة ..
هذه صورة لتوريد الكمرات .






*ويتم نقل الكمرات والقوائم المعدنية داخل الموقع بالونش البرجى 






* صورة لبدء تركيب الكمرات .







* صورة للانتهاء من احدى الباكيات .







ملاحظة :- توجد فى الصورة السابقة طريقة من طرق معالجة الخرسانة للاعمدة بلف مشمع خول العمود ومفتوح من اعلى .*كما اشار م. رزق سابقا ,,,
ويستكمل .


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (27 أغسطس 2014)

*استكمالا على المشاركة السابقة 
من اجل سرعة انجاز المشروع خصوصا بالنسبة لعمل التطبيق والتعريق او نجارة السقف عموما .
من اجل توفير الوقت فى عمل التعريق والتطريح والتطبيق .
قد يتم تجهيز باكيات جاهزة للتركيب مباشرة على القوائم المعدنية ويتم تجميعها الى بعضها البعض كما بالصور التالية :- 





















*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (28 أغسطس 2014)

نقل المعدات المجنزرة على سيارة تريلا تسمى لوبد ( فى السعودية ) . ( وكلمة السطحة لسيارة نقل معدات اصغر .


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (28 أغسطس 2014)

هذه المعدة تستخدم فى رفع الرمل او الحديد ربما على الاسطح .






خلافا لما موجود فى مصر يتم رفع الطوب او الرمل او الاسمنت بونش .











وقد تستخدم ايضا فى عملية الردم بين الميد المسلحة .


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (28 أغسطس 2014)

*قد يوجد فى بعض الاشتراطات . بعد دمك التربة رش التربة بمادة كيماوية مقاومة لانتشار الارضة النمل الابيض termites













* صورة لعملية الرش 






* بعد الرش يمكن تركيب مشمع البولى ايثلين polyethylene sheet






* صورة لاحد مواد الخلط لشركة المانية 











ويستكمل


*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (29 أغسطس 2014)

*استكمال مقاومة النمل الابيض او الارضة :-** 

* يتم خلط المواد الكيماوية حسب نسب الخلط تباعا للشركة المصنعة 













* صورة لرش المبيد بعد الردم بين الميد او الجسور الارضية قبل صب ما يسمى (الدكة الخرسانية Slab On grade )






* التكلفة الفعلية لرش المبيد لا اعلمها . ولكن من خلال احد المناقصات التابعة لاحدى البلديات . فاذا كان لديك بند مخصص لمقاومة النمل الابيض . ممكن السعر فى حدود 6 ريال . وقد تزيد او تقل حسب الكمية وحسب توافر الامكانيات .







وحال توفر معلومات اضافية سيتم اضافتها لاحقا ان شاء الله
*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (29 أغسطس 2014)

*بالنسبة **لاعمال العزل** قبل الردم بين الميد او الجسرو الارضية .
يراعى ان تترك قيمة 10 سم او 15 سم بدون عزل تمهيدا لخرسانة الدكة الارضية التى يتم صبها لاحقا 











*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (29 أغسطس 2014)

*بالنسبة للكمرة المقلوبة Inverted Beam **

غالبا ما تواجه فيها مشكلة صبها مع السقف مرة واحدة ..
بالنسبة للكود المصرى . يشترط لعمل كمرة على شكل T or L ان يتم صبها ميليثتا مع السقف اى معا . واذا قمنا بعمل فاصل صب فيجب العناية بمتطلبات فاصل الصب الافقى .






** وللواقع لو نتحدث عن **20 سم كارتفاع** للكمرة المقلوبة ممكن بنسبة كبيرة تنفيذ هذه الكمرة بسهولة دون مشكلة .
النجار يقوم بعمل النجارة مع منسوب خرسانة السقف . الجنب الخارجى مش فيه اى مشكلة . الجنب الداخلى هو اللى بيكون محتاج شغل شوية . ممكن تقويه بخوابير خشب راسية ويجب ان تقوم بازالتها مع صبة السقف ولا تترك داخل السقف . وللتقوية ايضا . ممكن تستخدم شنبر . وومكن سلك الرباط الذى يستخدمه الحدادين .عن طريق مسمار فى الجنب الداخلى وتربطه فى الجنب الخارجى .. وعموما كمرة فى حدود 20 سم ممكن تنفيذها وصبها بسهولة .
وان شاء الله سيتم توضيح هذه الصورة لاحقا ان شاء الله .

** لكن كلما زاد الارتفاع يصبح هما مشكلة .
غالبا كلما زاد الارتفاع يتم ترك الكمرة المقلوبة بدون صب وتصبها فى اليوم التالى . كما بالصورة التالية ,كلن يجب مراعات اشتراطات الكود لفاصل الصب الافقى لضمان عمل قطاع الكمرة على شكل T or L














** ** ولكن قد يكون هناك لزاما لصب مثل هذه الكمرة او حسب الاستشارى .
وهنا نبتعد قليلا ولكنها نفس الفكرة فى التنفيذ .
صب دليل الخزان مياه .ولكون هذه المنطقة حرجة فى تسريب المياه . فكان لا بد من صب جزء من الحائط وتركيب موقف المياه به






وهنا توضح الصور بترفع خوابير تثبيت الجنب الداخلى على قطع خرسانية بحيث انك تقدر تتركها فى الخرسانة دون ازالة . 
وتعتمد على الزراجين هنا فى تقوية الجنب وتحمل الضغط الرهيب للخرسانة على الجنب الداخلى .
والزراجين هنا عبارة عن اسياخ 6مم او 8مم ويتم زرجنتها . ويتم الصب .












وفى حالة توفر صور اضافية سيتم اضافتها لاحقا ان شاء الله .
*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (30 أغسطس 2014)

*مشاركة بسيطة عن السدود بالممكلة ..

فائدة السدود






انواع السدود من حيث طريقة الانشاء 






من امثلة السدود .









وكان احد الزملاء م. EAM االفاضل قد ادرج صور مخطط لاحد السدود اللتابعة لوزارة المياه والكهرباء .. وحاولت ان اجعلها اكثر ايضاحا لكن لم اتمكن للاسف .



































وتستكمل 

والصور فى المرفقات لمن لم تظهر له 
*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (30 أغسطس 2014)

*بعض الصور التوضيحية من الواقع 
























صورة توضيحية للهدار الذى يتم عن طريقه التحكم فى المياه 






صورة اثناء وصول مياه السيل وتخزينها امام السد 






,الصور فى المرفقات لمن لم تظهر له 

وحال توفر صور توضيحية سيتم اضافتها لاحقا باذن الله .
*


----------



## رزق حجاوي (30 أغسطس 2014)

المهندس الصامت قال:


> *بعض الصور التوضيحية من الواقع
> 
> 
> 
> ...



السلام عليكم
ويستمر عطاء المهندس الصامت بالمشاركات القيمة مع انني كنت افضل ان يتم وضع مثل هذه المشاركات في موضوع سابق بالملتقى متعلق بالسدود.
بخصوص انواع مواد انشاء الشدود هناك نوع حديث نسبيا بدء العمل به عام 1984 وهو السدود من الخرسانة المدحولة Roller Compacted Concrete فهو يعامل مثل السدود الركامية من حيث طريقة التنفيذ وهو الردم على طبقات ودحلها ولكن بدلا من استخدام الركام يتم استخدام الخلطة الخرسانية .
وقد كتبت في هذا الموضوع في وقت سابق





http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t419655.html
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t267224.html
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t369480-2.html
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t123693.html
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t332973.html

اما بخصوص السدود التي تم ارفاق صور لها فهي حقيقة اقرب الى Dike وليس Dam حيث ان الارتفاع للسد قليل والهدف الاساسي منه حجز ماء الامطار لاستخدامها في الزراعة او تعذية الاحواض الجوفية للمياه اي تخزين المياه في باطن الارض.
او حماية المدن من فيضانات السيول والتي تأتي من جهة الاودية.


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (31 أغسطس 2014)

*جزاك الله لتوضيحك م. رزق ..
وهاتين المشاكرتين لو افضل نقلهم الى موضوع يتعلق بالسدود ليس لدى ادنى مشكلة .. حضرتك اى موضوع هو الانسب . ولو استطاع المشرف نقلها اليه يكون كويس جدا . او اقوم باعادة نشر المشاركة هناك للصالح العام .*


----------



## heno9 (31 أغسطس 2014)

مشكورين علي المعلومات القيمة


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (31 أغسطس 2014)

من الاحتياطات قبل صب الخرسانة الجاهزة باستخدام البمب Pump 
خصوصا فى اماكن واسعة . يجب التنسيق للعلم بمدى حدود طول اللندة للبمب . وكم الطول المسموح لها ان تصل اليه ..
والا قد يتعطل عليك الكثير ..






او التحضير لما يمكن عمله وتحضيره للمساعدة . كوضع مواسير مساعدة وتجهيز النوش الموجود بالموقع ... الخ


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (31 أغسطس 2014)

*فى اعمال المبانى فى دول الخليج 
فى الجدارن او الحوائط الخارجية كما سبق وذكر انه يتم استخدام بلوكات معزولة . عازل للحرارة نظرا لاترفاع درجات الحرارة .
وهذه صورة توضح مادة البوليسترين او الفوم التى يتم كبسها داخل البلوك .
طبعا سعر البلوكات المعزولة اغلى من البلوكات العادية .
* سعر الالف فى البلوك العادى فى حدود 1800 ريال وحسب المنطقة .. البلوك المعزول ممكن فى حدود 3000 ريال او حسب المنطقة .
* ممكن تلاقى الفوم او الفلين كبس زى ما هو موضح بالصورة وقد يتم عمل البولك اولا وترك فراغ لقطعة فلين بعرض البلوكة يتم تركيبها لاخقا . وان كانت ليست على درجة جودة البلوكة المكبوسة . 













*


----------



## رزق حجاوي (31 أغسطس 2014)

المهندس الصامت قال:


> *فى اعمال المبانى فى دول الخليج
> فى الجدارن او الحوائط الخارجية كما سبق وذكر انه يتم استخدام بلوكات معزولة . عازل للحرارة نظرا لاترفاع درجات الحرارة .
> وهذه صورة توضح مادة البوليسترين او الفوم التى يتم كبسها داخل البلوك .
> طبعا سعر البلوكات المعزولة اغلى من البلوكات العادية .
> ...


السلام عليكم
يستخدم البلوك المعزول بديلا لاستخدام الجدار المزدوج Cavity Walls والتي تكون عبارة (بلوك + عازل حرارة +بلوك) 
واستخدام البلوك المعزول له عددة فوائد منها


سرعة بالتنفيذ فبدلا من بناء جداري طوب وعمل مرابط تشبيك بينهما وتركيب العازل يتم تركيب جدار (البلوك المعزول) مرة واحدة فقط. 
سماكة جدار البلوك المعزول اقل من سماكة الجدار المزدوج . 
يجب دراسة معامل النقل الحراري للجدار ومقارنتها بالجدار المزدوج لمعرفة هل نحن بحاجة لتعديل احمال التدفئة والتكييف ام لا . 
تخفيض في تكلفة عمالة البناء وعدم الحاجة لمرابط التشبيك عن الجدار المزدوج ويمكن عمل دراسة لمعرفة ايهما ارخص من حيث المجموع الكلي للتكاليف= ثمن مواد البلوك + مونة+ اجور نقل + اجور التركيب +مستلزمات التركيب + الهالك ومن خلال هذه الدراسة يمكن معرفة اي الطريقتين ارخص في المجمل. 
اما اهم عيوب استخدام البلوك المعزول ان طبقة العزل للبلوسترين غير مستمرة حيث يوجد مناطق توصيل حراريthermal Bridge =Cold bridge من خلال المونة (الحكلة) للبلوك من جميع الجهات للبلوكة وبالتالي يقلل من كفاءة العزل الحراري للجدار.


----------



## heno9 (31 أغسطس 2014)

أحد أكبر مشاكل البلوك المعزول التي واجهتني في العمل انفصال البولسترين عن البلوكه كما هو موضح


----------



## رزق حجاوي (31 أغسطس 2014)

heno9 قال:


> أحد أكبر مشاكل البلوك المعزول التي واجهتني في العمل انفصال البولسترين عن البلوكه كما هو موضح


السلام عليكم
اشكر لكم ملاحظتكم القيمة بخصوص مشاكل البلوك المعزول.
ولكن هل تم استخدام نفس هذا النوع من البلوك المعزول والذي يظهر فيه ان مادة العزل متداخلة في البلوك ولا تسمح بالانفاصل بين البلوسترين ومادة البلوك الا اذا حدث كسر في البلوسترين نفسه
لان هناك عددة اشكال للبلوك المعزول ومنها


----------



## heno9 (31 أغسطس 2014)

هذه الخطوط باللون الأبيض الموجودة علي عزل رقاب الأعمدة هي مناسيب طبقات أعمال الردم أعلي الأساسات





حيث يكون الردم علي طبقات مع ردم كل طبقة جيدا و رشها بالماء و اجراء اختبار الدمك لكل طبقة علي حده


----------



## heno9 (31 أغسطس 2014)

رزق حجاوي قال:


> السلام عليكم
> اشكر لكم ملاحظتكم القيمة بخصوص مشاكل البلوك المعزول.
> ولكن هل تم استخدام نفس هذا النوع من البلوك المعزول والذي يظهر فيه ان مادة العزل متداخلة في البلوك ولا تسمح بالانفاصل بين البلوسترين ومادة البلوك الا اذا حدث كسر في البلوسترين نفسه
> لان هناك عددة اشكال للبلوك المعزول ومنها



هو في الحقيقة من المفترض ان البلوك متداخل مع العزل كما بالصورة





و لكن هذا سوء تصنيع


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (31 أغسطس 2014)

رزق حجاوي قال:


> السلام عليكم
> اشكر لكم ملاحظتكم القيمة بخصوص مشاكل البلوك المعزول.
> ولكن هل تم استخدام نفس هذا النوع من البلوك المعزول والذي يظهر فيه ان مادة العزل متداخلة في البلوك ولا تسمح بالانفاصل بين البلوسترين ومادة البلوك الا اذا حدث كسر في البلوسترين نفسه
> لان هناك عددة اشكال للبلوك المعزول ومنها



*جزاك الله خيرا على ادراج الصور المختلفة للعزل الحرارى داخل البلوك ..
وكلا النوعين م. رزق يقابل مسالة الكسر عند تنزيله فى الموقع ...
حتى استخدمت انا نوع آخر كما فى الصورة التالية ... حيث يقوم المصنع بعمل البلوك اولا ثم يقوم بتركيب قطع البوليستين كم بالصورة .
وهذا ايضا يواجه مشكلة الكسر حيث يحدث انفصال عن منطثة تريب االبوليتسرين .وغالبا الكسر هنا نتيجة ضعف او تقليل كمية الاسمنت المستخدمة .*






*ولكن اعتقد اذا تم الاهتمام بالتزيل عموما . . مع اهتمام المصنع بمحتوى الاسمنت المستخدم قد يقلل هذا الهدر الناتج *


----------



## heno9 (31 أغسطس 2014)

المهندس الصامت قال:


> *جزاك الله خيرا على ادراج الصور المختلفة للعزل الحرارى داخل البلوك ..
> وكلا النوعين م. رزق يقابل مسالة الكسر عند تنزيله فى الموقع ...
> حتى استخدمت انا نوع آخر كما فى الصورة التالية ... حيث يقوم المصنع بعمل البلوك اولا ثم يقوم بتركيب قطع البوليستين كم بالصورة .
> وهذا ايضا يواجه مشكلة الكسر حيث يحدث انفصال عن منطثة تريب االبوليتسرين .وغالبا الكسر هنا نتيجة ضعف او تقليل كمية الاسمنت المستخدمة .*
> ...


و لكن البلوكه التي بالصورة علي الرغم من انها متماسكة لكن تم رفضها من استشاري المشروع نظرا لأن وضعية العزل بهذه الطريقة لا يوجد بها استمرارية عند بناء الجدار
و سيكون هناك نقاط كبيرة موصله للحرارة


----------



## رزق حجاوي (31 أغسطس 2014)

heno9 قال:


> هذه الخطوط باللون الأبيض الموجودة علي عزل رقاب الأعمدة هي مناسيب طبقات أعمال الردم أعلي الأساسات
> 
> 
> 
> ...


السلام عليكم
اشكر لكم هذه المشاركة القيمة ، ولكن الملاحظ فيها ان هناك خطا تصميمي او تنفيذي وهو ان الردم غير محصور ضمن حدود البناء حيث لا يوجد كمرات محيطية لحصر الردم ..لانه اذا حصل اية اعمال حفر او وصول المياه الى المنطقة المحيطة بالمبنى فان الردم اسفل المدة الارضية slab on grade سييهبط حتما مما قدر يؤثر على اعمال التشطيب للارضيات.




لاحظ الكمرات المحيطية لحصر الردم (الرمل) داخل المبنى وهذا هو الافضل من الناحية الهندسية 














لاحظ استخدام البلوك بدلان من كمرة خرسانية مسلحة (محيطية) لحصر الردم ضمن المبنى وهناك من ينفذ هذه الجدران بدون اساس ؟!!!!


----------



## heno9 (31 أغسطس 2014)

رزق حجاوي قال:


> السلام عليكم
> اشكر لكم هذه المشاركة القيمة ، ولكن الملاحظ فيها ان هناك خطا تصميمي او تنفيذي وهو ان الردم غير محصور ضمن حدود البناء حيث لا يوجد كمرات محيطية لحصر الردم ..لانه اذا حصل اية اعمال حفر او وصول المياه الى المنطقة المحيطة بالمبنى فان الردم اسفل المدة الارضية slab on grade سييهبط حتما مما قدر يؤثر على اعمال التشطيب للارضيات.
> 
> 
> ...


السلام عليكم م / رزق
اشكر لك ردك المحترم و لكن اريد ان اوضح لحضرتك بعض النقاط عن المشروع بالصور
ان ان ارتفاع رقاب الأعمدة يصل الي 1.5 م و من الصعب صب الميدة و من ثم يتم عملية الردم فبعد الإنتهاء من عملية الردم حتي الوصول الي منسوب بطن الميدة يتم عمل خرسانة عادية اسفل الميدة و من ثم الميدة المسلحة ثم يستكمل الردم داخل الميدة
كما أن مساحة الردم حول الفيلا ملاحظ في الصورة انها اكبر من حدودة اللبشة لأن هناك سور سيكون محيط بالفيلا


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (31 أغسطس 2014)

heno9 قال:


> و لكن البلوكه التي بالصورة علي الرغم من انها متماسكة لكن تم رفضها من استشاري المشروع نظرا لأن وضعية العزل بهذه الطريقة لا يوجد بها استمرارية عند بناء الجدار
> و سيكون هناك نقاط كبيرة موصله للحرارة



*النقطة التى اشرت اليها صحيحة . ولكن لظروف المنطقة التى كنت اعمل بها وتصنيع المصنع . قبل الاستشارى بها .. 
والافضل كما اشرت طبعا ان ان يكون العزل مستمرا دون نقاط توصيل حرارة *


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (31 أغسطس 2014)

heno9 قال:


> هذه الخطوط باللون الأبيض الموجودة علي عزل رقاب الأعمدة هي مناسيب طبقات أعمال الردم أعلي الأساسات
> 
> 
> 
> ...



فكرة الترقيم فكرة كويسة .. ولكن قليلا ما قابلتها ..
وطبعا مش هيدور على النقطة دى الا الاستشارى . وطبعاالمقاول عايز يسرق على اد ما يقدر فى الطبقات ..
لكن هى عموما فكرة طيبة للحصول على طبقات منتظم لاعمال الردم وبطريقة سليمة


----------



## رزق حجاوي (31 أغسطس 2014)

المهندس الصامت قال:


> *النقطة التى اشرت اليها صحيحة . ولكن لظروف المنطقة التى كنت اعمل بها وتصنيع المصنع . قبل الاستشارى بها ..
> والافضل كما اشرت طبعا ان ان يكون العزل مستمرا دون نقاط توصيل حرارة *


السلام عليكم
مشكلة استخدام البلوك المعزول ليس فقط في مناطق التصويل الحراري وهي المونة المحيطة بالبلكونة من اربع جهات وبالتالي تكون العازلية للجدار اقل .... ولكن المشكلة الاخطر وهي ان امكانية الرطوبة الخارجية (ماء المطر ) يمكن ان ينتقل للداخل وكذلك تكاثف بخار الماء في الغرفة في فصل الشتاء على الجدران بسبب حصول Cold bridge والتي كانت تحدث في الجدار المفرد single wall لذلك لجأ المصممون الى الجدار المزدوج double wall = cavity wall وللحصول على عازلية حرارية وصوتية افضل تم عزل الفراغ بين الجدران.
ولتهرب المقاولين من صعوبة العمل وسرعه في التنفيذ او من شركات التصنيع يتم اقتراح البديل للجدار المزدوج وهو استخدام البلوك المعزول وبسبب ضعف الاطلاع والخبرة الميدانية للمهندس المصمم او المهندس الاستشاري وللاسف الشديد يتم تبديل الموصفات المشروع بمواصفات اقل كفاءة


----------



## امين الزريقي (31 أغسطس 2014)

رزق حجاوي قال:


> السلام عليكم
> مشكلة استخدام البلوك المعزول ليس فقط في مناطق التصويل الحراري وهي المونة المحيطة بالبلكونة من اربع جهات وبالتالي تكون العازلية للجدار اقل .... ولكن المشكلة الاخطر وهي ان امكانية الرطوبة الخارجية (ماء المطر ) يمكن ان ينتقل للداخل وكذلك تكاثف بخار الماء في الغرفة في فصل الشتاء على الجدران بسبب حصول Cold bridge والتي كانت تحدث في الجدار المفرد single wall لذلك لجأ المصممون الى الجدار المزدوج double wall = cavity wall وللحصول على عازلية حرارية وصوتية افضل تم عزل الفراغ بين الجدران.
> ولتهرب المقاولين من صعوبة العمل وسرعه في التنفيذ او من شركات التصنيع يتم اقتراح البديل للجدار المزدوج وهو استخدام البلوك المعزول وبسبب ضعف الاطلاع والخبرة الميدانية للمهندس المصمم او المهندس الاستشاري وللاسف الشديد يتم تبديل الموصفات المشروع بمواصفات اقل كفاءة




السلام عليكم 

ملاحظة المهندس رزق في مكانهاCold bridge, هو ما يسمى ايضا Thermal bridge.​

Thermal bridges are junctions where insulation is not continuous and causes heat loss.


----------



## شروق الصمادي (31 أغسطس 2014)

الله يجزيك الخير


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (31 أغسطس 2014)

رزق حجاوي قال:


> السلام عليكم
> اشكر لكم هذه المشاركة القيمة ، ولكن الملاحظ فيها ان هناك خطا تصميمي او تنفيذي وهو ان الردم غير محصور ضمن حدود البناء حيث لا يوجد كمرات محيطية لحصر الردم ..لانه اذا حصل اية اعمال حفر او وصول المياه الى المنطقة المحيطة بالمبنى فان الردم اسفل المدة الارضية slab on grade سييهبط حتما مما قدر يؤثر على اعمال التشطيب للارضيات.
> 
> 
> ...



هذه اضافة على مشاكرتك م. رزق


----------



## heno9 (1 سبتمبر 2014)

تأسيسات مواسير الكهرباء بالكمرات الخرسانية و أري أن هذه الطريقة تضعف من قوة تحمل الكمرة و في بعض الأحيان تشعر بأنها قسمت الكمرة الي جزئين





هل يوجد طريقة أخري لتفادي هذه الطريقة


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (1 سبتمبر 2014)

*تاسيسي اعمال الكهرباء فى الكمرات هكذا . يمكن اول مرة اشوفها كده .. 
بس يا بشمهندس مش التاسيس بطبيعة الحال بيكون من جانب الكمرات ومنه الى الحائط . لان اغلب اعمال الكهرباء سواء المفاتيح او البرايز داخل داخل الحائط .. الا اللهم علب السقف وهذه تاسس قبل الخرسانة ولا مشكلة .











اما ان تكون فى وسط الكمرة بهذه الطريقة اعتقد صعبة حتى فى تقفيل النجارة ..
*


----------



## heno9 (1 سبتمبر 2014)

المهندس الصامت قال:


> *تاسيسي اعمال الكهرباء فى الكمرات هكذا . يمكن اول مرة اشوفها كده ..
> بس يا بشمهندس مش التاسيس بطبيعة الحال بيكون من جانب الكمرات ومنه الى الحائط . لان اغلب اعمال الكهرباء سواء المفاتيح او البرايز داخل داخل الحائط .. الا اللهم علب السقف وهذه تاسس قبل الخرسانة ولا مشكلة .
> 
> 
> ...


المشكلة ان هذه المواسير تنزل علي اللوحة الفرعية و ليس مفاتيح او برايز


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (1 سبتمبر 2014)

heno9 قال:


> المشكلة ان هذه المواسير تنزل علي اللوحة الفرعية و ليس مفاتيح او برايز



هى هى يا حبيبى .. لو للطابلون او لوحة التوزيع .. المواسير بتنزل ايضا من مجمعة مع بعض .. وتنزل للطابلون عادى .. ودا يمكن موضح فى الصورة الاولى بس تم التقفيل عليها ..






ولا تقصد حاجة تانية


----------



## heno9 (1 سبتمبر 2014)

المهندس الصامت قال:


> هى هى يا حبيبى .. لو للطابلون او لوحة التوزيع .. المواسير بتنزل ايضا من مجمعة مع بعض .. وتنزل للطابلون عادى .. ودا يمكن موضح فى الصورة الاولى بس تم التقفيل عليها ..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


طيب المواسير بالكمية دي ازاي تنزل من الكمرة بشكل لائق


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (1 سبتمبر 2014)

heno9 قال:


> طيب المواسير بالكمية دي ازاي تنزل من الكمرة بشكل لائق



ما نفذته بشمهندس . كانت المبانى مبنية اولا كما فى صورة ادرجت سابقا .. للتوضيح فقط .






وبعدين الكهربائى بيجى ياسس المواسير فى السقف . وبينزل المواسير المجمعة للطابلون . وهو من تحت بيكسر فى الجدار على اد كمية المواسير و بحيث انها تكون غائرة داخل الحائط ويتتم اللياسة عليها لاحقا لاخفائها ...


----------



## رزق حجاوي (1 سبتمبر 2014)

السلام عليكم
اليكم هذه الصورة والتي تبين مدى المشاكل التي تسببها التمديدات الكهربائية











للتقيل من المشاكل الانشائية الناجمة عن التمديدات الكهربائية يمكن ذلك من خلال اتباع احد او اكثر من الاجراءات التالية

استخدام بلاطة السوليد(المصمته )solid slab بدلا من الهوردي ribbed slab تصلح هذه الحالة عندما لا تكون عدد البايبات الكهربائية كبيرا
او استخدام الفلات سلاب بدلان السوليد (المصمته)لتلافي مرور الخارج لبايبات الكهرباء من المرور في الكمرات beams
استخدام التمديدات الكهربائية الظاهرة (اسفل البلاطة) بدلا من داخل البلاطة.
تمديد شبكة الكهرباء المعذية للاباريز (الانابيب)power switches في الردم تحت البلاط(زيادة سماكة طبقة الردم) بدلا من ان تكون داخل خرسانة البلاطة.
استخدام قواطع داخليه سماكة 20سم او 15 سم (حسب الحاجة) بدلامن 10سم للجدار الذي يكون لوحة القواطع
تأمين المناور بشكل كاف في المبنى وان تكون اللوحة الرئيسية المعذية اقرب ما يمكن للمنور
تحديد انواع الانظمة الكهربائية المطلوبة (انارة ، اباريز، انذار حريق، تلفونات، امنية ، كمرات مراقبة ،......) وتحديد كل شبكة ان سيتم تنفيذها
الاخذ بعين الاعتبار التمديدات الكهربائية والمكيانيكية بابعادها الحقيقية (الاقطار ) وطريقة توزيعها عند عمل المخططات التنفيذية وايجاد الحلول المناسبة لها خصوصا عندما يكون هناك تقاطعات بين التمديدات .


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (1 سبتمبر 2014)

رزق حجاوي قال:


> السلام عليكم
> اليكم هذه الصورة والتي تبين مدى المشاكل التي تسببها التمديدات الكهربائية
> 
> 
> ...



*جزاك الله خيرا للاضافة م. رزق ...
وهذه صورة توضح استخدام التمديدات الكهربية اسفل البلاط للنقطة المشار اليها من قبلكم .. فى احد الجامعات بالممكلة العربية السعودية 
ويتم حماية هذه التمديدات بطبقة سكريد .Screed*

















ان استطعت توضيح النقاط الاخرى سيتم وضعها لاحقا ان شاء الله .


----------



## heno9 (2 سبتمبر 2014)

البلوك الأحمر في الصورة هو نوع من انوع البلوك يستخدم لحماية مواسير الأعمال الصحية 






و يكون مقاسات مختلفة علي حسب قطر الماسورة 






و هي طريقة أفضل من الصب علي المواسير الذي قد يؤدي الي ثقب المواسير


----------



## heno9 (2 سبتمبر 2014)

بلوك لمواسير الصحي


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (3 سبتمبر 2014)

heno9 قال:


> بلوك لمواسير الصحي



جزاك الله خيرا على الاضافة بشمهندس ..
صراحة اول مرة اشوف الطوب دا .. غالبا لو فى سباكة فى المبانى بيكسر ويريح نفسه ..


----------



## heno9 (3 سبتمبر 2014)

المهندس الصامت قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا على الاضافة بشمهندس ..
> صراحة اول مرة اشوف الطوب دا .. غالبا لو فى سباكة فى المبانى بيكسر ويريح نفسه ..


انا كانت اول مرة اشوف هذا العام جالي مورد و عرض عليا الملف و قدمته للإعتماد و أحدث فارق كبير و سرعة في العمل


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (3 سبتمبر 2014)

بغض النظر عن نقطة تأثير التنفيذ فى عمل الحديد الافقى ( البرندات ) 
داخلية او خارجية او داخلية خارجية ..
ما الذى قد يأثر على عملها ددخلية فقط او خارجية فقط او داخلية خارجية ..


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (3 سبتمبر 2014)

heno9 قال:


> انا كانت اول مرة اشوف هذا العام جالي مورد و عرض عليا الملف و قدمته للإعتماد و أحدث فارق كبير و سرعة في العمل



م*ن ناحية الاعتماد . يمكن مش محتاج اعتماد . دا نشتغل بيه علطول يا هندسة .
اكيد فى سرعة توفير التكسير وتوفير تلييس هذه المنطقة . اكيد بيفرق كتير جدا .. خصوصا لو فى كميات كبيرة ...
ما عرفناس اسم حضرتك لسه يا هندسة ؟؟؟*


----------



## heno9 (3 سبتمبر 2014)

المهندس الصامت قال:


> م*ن ناحية الاعتماد . يمكن مش محتاج اعتماد . دا نشتغل بيه علطول يا هندسة .
> اكيد فى سرعة توفير التكسير وتوفير تلييس هذه المنطقة . اكيد بيفرق كتير جدا .. خصوصا لو فى كميات كبيرة ...
> ما عرفناس اسم حضرتك لسه يا هندسة ؟؟؟*



اخوك هاني السيد 
مهندس مصري مقيم بالسعودية 
خريج جامعة المنصورة 2007


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (3 سبتمبر 2014)

heno9 قال:


> اخوك هاني السيد
> مهندس مصري مقيم بالسعودية
> خريج جامعة المنصورة 2007



ا*هلا وسهلا بحضرتك م. هانى .. ودايما المنصورة فيها مهندسين زى العسل .. 
ان شاء الله لا نحرم مشاركاتك القيمة ان شاء الله م. هانى .. 
بالتوفيق يا رب دايما ...
*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (3 سبتمبر 2014)

*عقبة مساحية بسيطة :-**

احيانا يقابلك مشكلة فى مكان نقطة الروبير او النقطة المرجعية Bench Mark .. التى تكون دائما معلومة المنسوب ...

ليست المشكلة فى النقطة . ولكن فى مكانها او منسوبها ..
على سبيل المثال .. عندك نقطة الروبير على ارتفاع 6م من مكان مثلا تريد تحديد له منسوب الرصيف او ما شابه .. ولكن لديك قامة محدود طولها 5م بالاكثر المتواجد . وقد يوجد لديك بطلو اقل ايضا مثلا 4م او 3م ..

وعلى سبيل مثال اخر .. لديك نقطة مرجعية على بعد 4كم . وتريد نقلها مثلا لاستخدامها كنقطة مرجعية فى محطة صرف مثلا ..

الحل . انك تلجا لنقطة الدوران او الحصول على منسوب سطح ميزان جديد او نقل نقطة الروبير وكلها مصطلح واحد ..

كما بالمثال التالى الموضح بالصورة ..
لديك نقطة روبير معروفة المنسوب على جبل مثلا .. وتريد تحديد منسوب الرصيف لمبنى تحت الانشاء .. 
نقطة الروبير منسوبها 10.00 .. وضعت الميزان بجانب النقطة لقراءة عادية . مثلا قرات ( 1.5)
يصبح منسوب سطح الميزان 10 + 1.5 = ( 11.50)
خلى الميزان فى مكانه . والعامل ينقل القامة لنقطة دوران . نقطة قريبة من المبنى اللى تحت الانشاء . وبحيث يكون تقدر تقراه من على القامة .
مثلا قرات منسوب نقطة الدوران (3.5) .. يصبح الآن لديك منسوب نقطة الدوران هو 11.5- 3.5 = ) 8.00) 
وتبقى النقطة زى نقطة الروبير معلومة المنسوب .. .
وتقدر تنقل الميزان بجانب الموقع اللى عايز تحدد عنده منسوب الرصيف . وتقرا القراءة من على القامة مثلا ) 1.00) 
يصبح لديك منسوب سطح الميزان الجديد 8+1 = ( 9.00)
ويمكن عند ذلك تحديد منسوب الرصيف بمنتهى السهولة .. اتمنى تكون النقطة وضحت .






*


----------



## heno9 (3 سبتمبر 2014)

المهندس الصامت قال:


> ا*هلا وسهلا بحضرتك م. هانى .. ودايما المنصورة فيها مهندسين زى العسل ..
> ان شاء الله لا نحرم مشاركاتك القيمة ان شاء الله م. هانى ..
> بالتوفيق يا رب دايما ...
> *



اشكرك علي ترحيبك 
و ان شاء الله تدوم المشاركات و الاستفادة من خبرة حضرتك و السادة الزملاء


----------



## رزق حجاوي (3 سبتمبر 2014)

heno9 قال:


> بلوك لمواسير الصحي



السلام عليكم
نشكر للمهندس هاني على هذه المشاركة القيمة والتي تحوي على معلومة غير معرفة لدى الكثير من المهندس.
اذا كان لديك كتالوج او الموقع الالكتروني او اسم الشركة المنتجة لمثل هذا النوع من البلوك.
واذا امكن ان ترفق صور توضح مراحل التنفيذ لمثل هذا النوع من البلوك


----------



## heno9 (4 سبتمبر 2014)

رزق حجاوي قال:


> السلام عليكم
> نشكر للمهندس هاني على هذه المشاركة القيمة والتي تحوي على معلومة غير معرفة لدى الكثير من المهندس.
> اذا كان لديك كتالوج او الموقع الالكتروني او اسم الشركة المنتجة لمثل هذا النوع من البلوك.
> واذا امكن ان ترفق صور توضح مراحل التنفيذ لمثل هذا النوع من البلوك


شكرا لحضرتك يا مهندس رزق علي تعليقك
ان شاء الله يوم السبت هيكون هناك شغل جاهز للبلوك و سأقوم بتصويره أثناء مراحل التنفيذ و ارفاق الملف مع اسم الشركة


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (4 سبتمبر 2014)

المهندس الصامت قال:


> بغض النظر عن نقطة تأثير التنفيذ فى عمل الحديد الافقى ( البرندات )
> داخلية او خارجية او داخلية خارجية ..
> ما الذى قد يأثر على عملها ددخلية فقط او خارجية فقط او داخلية خارجية ..



أولا :-(( الحوائط الخرسانية فرقها عن الاعمدة انها بعدها الاكبر اكبر من 5 أضعاف بعدها الاصغر وأقل عرض لها هو 12 سم ))

ثانيا بالنسبة للكود المصرى 
وضح الحديد الراسى Vertical Bar خارجى والحديد الافقى Hz Bars ( البرندات ) داخلى كما بالصورة التالية من الكود 







** وهذه صورتين والبرندات داخلية 














** وهذه صورتين تم الالتزام بالتسايح الصحيح تماما باحد المشاريع بالرياض . لجدار ساند 











ويستكمل اذا توفرت صور واضحة لبعض الحالات الاخرى ..


----------



## heno9 (4 سبتمبر 2014)

المهندس الصامت قال:


> أولا :-(( الحوائط الخرسانية فرقها عن الاعمدة انها بعدها الاكبر اكبر من 5 أضعاف بعدها الاصغر وأقل عرض لها هو 12 سم ))
> 
> ثانيا بالنسبة للكود المصرى
> وضح الحديد الراسى Vertical Bar خارجى والحديد الافقى Hz Bars ( البرندات ) داخلى كما بالصورة التالية
> ...


شكرا علي المعلومات القيمة يا بشمهندس
و الصور وضحت الفكرة تماما


----------



## رزق حجاوي (4 سبتمبر 2014)

المهندس الصامت قال:


> أولا :-(( الحوائط الخرسانية فرقها عن الاعمدة انها بعدها الاكبر اكبر من 5 أضعاف بعدها الاصغر وأقل عرض لها هو 12 سم ))
> 
> ثانيا بالنسبة للكود المصرى
> وضح الحديد الراسى Vertical Bar خارجى والحديد الافقى Hz Bars ( البرندات ) داخلى كما بالصورة التالية من الكود
> ...



السلام عليكم
اشكر للمهندس الصامت على هذه المشاركة ولا اعلم هل عدم ظهور الصور في المشاركتين هل عام ام مشكلة خاصة لدي.
بخصوص حديد الربط link للحديد الرأسي 

هل هذه متطلبات خاصة بالمشروع ام متطلبات كود ؟ حيث يلاحظ كثافتها في التوزيع سواءا افقيا (بالتناوب )او عموديا (عند كل حديد تسليح افقى)
يلاحظ ان المسافة بين حديد التسليح للشبكة الخاجية قريبه من الحفر ولا يوجد مسافة عمل workspace فهل عمل الشدة الخشبية من الجهة الداخلية فقط


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (4 سبتمبر 2014)

لا اعلم ما المشكلة فى عدم ظهور الصور .. وحيث ليس لدى امكانية التعديل على المشاركة ..
فهذه اعادة لطرح الصورتين مرة اخرى ..


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (4 سبتمبر 2014)

رزق حجاوي قال:


> السلام عليكم
> بخصوص حديد الربط link للحديد الرأسي
> 
> هل هذه متطلبات خاصة بالمشروع ام متطلبات كود ؟ حيث يلاحظ كثافتها في التوزيع سواءا افقيا (بالتناوب )او عموديا (عند كل حديد تسليح افقى)
> يلاحظ ان المسافة بين حديد التسليح للشبكة الخاجية قريبه من الحفر ولا يوجد مسافة عمل workspace فهل عمل الشدة الخشبية من الجهة الداخلية فقط



لا اعلم حقيقة م. رزق سبب كثافة الحديد بالطريقة دى ..؟؟؟

وبالنسبة لمسافة وراء الحائط لعمل الشدة الخشبية فهذا الحائط هو الذى تم ادراجه من قبل واستكملت عليه بعض الملاحظات >> لأحد المشاريع فى منطقة الرياض .






وهذه صور اوضح للشدة المعدنية المستخدمة فى صب الحائط


----------



## الفيل_الازرق (4 سبتمبر 2014)

طيب جدا


----------



## تامر شهير (4 سبتمبر 2014)

رزق حجاوي قال:


> السلام عليكم
> يستخدم البلوك المعزول بديلا لاستخدام الجدار المزدوج Cavity Walls والتي تكون عبارة (بلوك + عازل حرارة +بلوك)
> واستخدام البلوك المعزول له عددة فوائد منها
> 
> ...



السلام عليكم 

- وتجدر الاشارة الى ان البلك العازل انواع كثيرة منها البلك ( الطوب الأحمر الفخاري ) ومنها السيبوركس اللي لونه ابيض  وكذاك البلك العازل بالفلين وهو البلك العاديالذى يوجد بداخله فتحة يوضع معها شريحة الفلين وبعضهن تأتي كامله مع البلكه كما اشار السادة الزملاء ...

لكن عمليا تقابلنا مشاكل مع البلك العادى الموجود بداخله قطعة الفلين او الطوب الاحمر الفخارى وهى تتمثل فى فتحات الابواب والشبابيك الغير قوية لتثبيت كانات الابواب ووالشبابيك ,, كذلك فان العزل الحرارى غير جيد تماما نظرا لوجود المونة بين البلوكات التى تنقل الحرارة بين البلوكات ,,

لذلك فالافضل اما جدارين بينهما عازل او استخدام بلوك السيبوريكس الابيض 




ويتضح فى الصورة كذلك عمل اكتاف اسمنتية بسمك صغير لتثبيت الابواب او الشبابيك وغيرها ..

كما يتضح ان المدماك الاول من البلوك الاسمنتى العادى لعد الحاجة اليه حيث سيتم دفنه لاحقا 

وتحياتى


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (4 سبتمبر 2014)

*,استكمالا على الملاحظة الخاصة بمكان الحديد الافقى للحوائط او البرندات ..
**
وتم توضيح البرندات داخلية فى اكثر من شكل للحوائط ..






وهنا نوضح وضع البرندات داخلية وخارجية >> ألسبب فى ذلك حقيقة لا اعرف ؟؟ 
وهذه الحوائط هى فى وحدة من وحدات احدى محطات الصرف بمصر .. **والحائط عرضه 70 سم **








المخطط فيه ان البرندات داخلية وخارجية كما بالشكل التالى 






صورة من داخل الحائط توضح وضع البرندات داخلية وخارجية 






تتبقى النقطة المشار اليها بالسهم الاحمر سيتم توضيحا فيما بعد 

* صورة من خارج الحائط لتوضيح البرندات الخارجية 






وحال توفر صور اضافية سيتم اضافتها لاحقا ان شاء الله
*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (4 سبتمبر 2014)

تامر شهير قال:


> السلام عليكم
> 
> لذلك فالافضل اما جدارين بينهما عازل او استخدام بلوك السيبوريكس الابيض
> 
> ...



نشكرك على الاضافة م. تامر . اعتقد نقطة عمل جدارين بينهما عازل حرارى . رايتهاف ى صورة ولكن للاسف ليست متوفرة لدى . ولكن اعتقد ستكون مكلفة عن استخدام بلوك السيبوركس ... 
وان كنت قليلا ان رايت بلوكات السيبوركس مستخدمة ..


----------



## تامر شهير (4 سبتمبر 2014)

المهندس الصامت قال:


> نشكرك على الاضافة م. تامر . اعتقد نقطة عمل جدارين بينهما عازل حرارى . رايتهاف ى صورة ولكن للاسف ليست متوفرة لدى . ولكن اعتقد ستكون مكلفة عن استخدام بلوك السيبوركس ...
> وان كنت قليلا ان رايت بلوكات السيبوركس مستخدمة ..



الشكر لله ثم ليك يا بشمهندس احمد .. وتحياتى لشخصك الكريم 

وحنى تكتمل المعلومة ..فالبلوك السيبوركس من عيوبه انه هش وسهل التكسر وامكانية تكسير جدار سيبوركس لاحقا لعمل فتحة شباك او مكيف او غيره امر صعب جدا وبيهدد سلامة الجدار بالكامل ..كما انه ضعيف لا يتحمل الدق عليه او تثبيت اى شئ فيه بالدق اليدوى - لازم بالدريل وعمل خوابير بها - وصعب ان يتحمل حمل عليه فالواجهة كتركيب رخام فى الواجهة عليه او حجر او اى شئ ..
لكن نحن نتكلم عن افضلية العزل فالبتاكيد هو جيد العزل ,,لكن تبقى الخيارات كلها امام المالك ,,,

لكن الافضلية للعزل هى طبعا للجدارين بينهما عازل من البوليسترين او الصوف او غيره - حيث بها كل المزايا الا التكلفة والمساحة المهدرة - لكنها مفيدة للعزل الحرارى وكذلك الصوتى ... وقد عملت فى مشروع كبير فى فترة ما وكان الموقع عبارة عن فيلل على البحر حيث الرطوبة العالية - ف كانت التوصيات بجدارين بينهما عازل ..


----------



## Eng Mohamed Emara (4 سبتمبر 2014)

شكرا ياهندسة على المعلومات القيمة دى :20:


----------



## ahmedXPibrahim (5 سبتمبر 2014)

Merci


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (5 سبتمبر 2014)

يتم وضع شريط تحذيرى بعد عمل خدمات المرافق من كابلات او مواسير ... الخ .. لتنيه اى مقاول يقوم بالحفر لاحقا . منعا لحدوث اعطال با شبكة .


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (5 سبتمبر 2014)

فى الاماكن النائية فى بعض الاماكن بالممكلة .. 
لتوفير المياه خاصة فى ماكن بعيد . الخزانات صغير لا تتطيع تخزين كمية كبيرة من المياه .
من الحلول . بتجيب حاجة اسمها مطارة . تستطيع تخزين كمية كبيرة من المياه .
فنتجيب وايت ويفضيها وتقوم بتركيب دينامو لضخ المياه لموقعك لرش المياه او اى طلب للمياه ..


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (5 سبتمبر 2014)

*هل من الممكن ان تسمح بصب الخرسانة نقلها باستخدام معدات كما بالشكل التالى خاصة اذا لم تتوفر الخرسانة الجاهزة .




\\

















*


----------



## heno9 (5 سبتمبر 2014)

المهندس الصامت قال:


> *هل من الممكن ان تسمح بصب الخرسانة نقلها باستخدام معدات كما بالشكل التالى خاصة اذا لم تتوفر الخرسانة الجاهزة .
> 
> 
> 
> ...



بتحصل احيانا في الموقع خصوصا عند العطل المفاجئ للمضخة


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (5 سبتمبر 2014)

*ما ملاحظتك للصورة التالية :- *
In Steel Bulding .


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (5 سبتمبر 2014)

*


المهندس الصامت قال:



ما ملاحظتك للصورة التالية :- 
In Steel Bulding .





أنقر للتوسيع...


**حسب ما أظن . **

ان هذه الواح خشبية لصب مونة الجروات اسفل العمود المعدنى ..
ذكر فى شرح سابق م. انس عمر فى شرح عند تثبيت ركايز الكبارى من النوع القواعد ذات البكرات المعدنية (ذات الدرفيل )
يتم تثبيت الكرسى للدرفيل بمونة جروات كما فى الصور التالية 












خصائص هذه المادة 






فاعتقد انه لنفس السبب تستخدم هذه المونة اسفل العمود المعدنى 
* صورة قبل تركيب الاعمدة المعدنية Steel Columns






تكون هناك مسافة بين base plate للعمود والقاعدة . كما فى الصورة التالية 






صورة من موقع آخر ك-






ويتم صب المونة لمزيد من التثبيت عن قاعدة العمود 















 هذا ما لدى من معلومة بهذه النقطة . وحال توفر معلومة اضافية سيتم توضيحا لاحقا ان شاء الله .

صور المشاركة فى المرفق .
*


----------



## بشير خالد العزاوي (5 سبتمبر 2014)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله كل الخير


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (6 سبتمبر 2014)

فى ماذا تستخدم الماكينة الموضحى فى الصورة :-


----------



## heno9 (6 سبتمبر 2014)

استكمالا لموضوع بلوك حامي الأنابيب و إجابة لطلب المهندس / رزق بصور عن التنفيذ و الكتالوج
أولا : صور حية من المشروع




































ثانيا الكتالوج مرفوع علي mediafire

http://www.mediafire.com/download/g7uwdxle0lqab3t/الكتالوج.rar


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (6 سبتمبر 2014)

heno9 قال:


> استكمالا لموضوع بلوك حامي الأنابيب و إجابة لطلب المهندس / رزق بصور عن التنفيذ و الكتالوج
> أولا : صور حية من المشروع
> 
> 
> ...



*جزاك الله خيرا على الاضافة الجميلة م. هانى 
ولكن هذه البلوكات تترك فارغة هكذا ام يتم ملؤها بمونة او ما شابه .*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (6 سبتمبر 2014)

*لحين الاستعلام عن المعدة فى الصورة السابقة 
نستكمل وهذه المشاركة ستكون خلال المضمون ايضا 
كما معلوم فى حالة الحفر Excavatiom فى التربة العادية ليس هناك مشكلة .







لكن اذا كان هناك تربة صخرية نبدا بالبحث عن البدائل .
هنا انواع من الصخور يمكن تكسيرها بالمعلقة العادية ولا مشكلة . لكن هناك انواع من التربة تعتير صخرية صلبة جدا ( يقال عليها بمصطلح عام فى المملكة مثلا صفاة ) اى انها صخر صافى تماما ..

قد تلجا الى استخدام ما يسمى الكمبرسور وهو يستخدم كما فى الصورة التالية التى يتم فيها تكسير خرسانة مسلحة . 






او بالنسبة للحفار تقوم بتغيير المعلقة او البكت Bucket الى شاكوش دقاق للتكسير فى الصخر . 










تلاحظ فى الصورة السابقة ان الحفار او البوكلين ذو عجلات مدولبة ( اطارات ) هذه ليست نقطتنا الحالية .
لكن ماذااذا لم يستطع الشاكوش الدقاش عمل اى تقدم . او بمعنى ادق انتاجيته اليومية ضعيفة جدا ومكلفة وغير مجدية . وحتى يتآكل سن الدقاق .
نلجأ الى حل آخر . وهو حل مفيد جدا . نلجا للتفحير ... خلاص نبدا التفجير . لا يا بشمهندس عملية التفجير تحتاج اجرءات أمنية اولا وتراخيص لاستخدام المتفجرات ... 
الحل :- مؤقتا حاليا سوف نلجا الى حل آخر . خصوصا اذا كان الجزء المحتاج للتكسير صغير . ومستعجل في انجازه .
تلجا لاستخدام التثقيب ووضع البودرة .. 






وهذا نستكمله فى المشاركة القادمة . ان شاء الله بتوضيح ...
*


----------



## heno9 (6 سبتمبر 2014)

المهندس الصامت قال:


> *جزاك الله خيرا على الاضافة الجميلة م. هانى
> ولكن هذه البلوكات تترك فارغة هكذا ام يتم ملؤها بمونة او ما شابه .*


تترك فارغة و يتم ملؤها بمونة حول فتحات الشبابيك


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (6 سبتمبر 2014)

*صورة بسيطة توضح الحفر باستخدام البودرة .**

والفكرة ببساطة ياتى عامل الكمبروسور ويخرم اخرام غالبا على بعد 10 سم من بعضه البعض ( قد تزيد او تقل هذه المسافة حسب ظروف الموقع ) . بعمق 1م تقريبا .
وبعد ذلك يملاها ببودرة تضاف اليها المياه . تعمل على احداث قوى ضغط جانبية ويوضح فى الصورة التالية 
نسبة الخلط المستخدمة لاحد المواد المستخدمة 






* عمال الكمبروسر يقومون بعمل الثقوب .












* ويعمل تنظيف الثقوب يتم خلط البودرة حسب مواصفات خلط الشركة المصنعة .







* يتم صبها داخل الثقوب 







* بعد انتهاء التفاعل تحدث الشقوق قى الصخر ويمكن تكسيره وازالته بسهولة .






لاحظ ان هذه العملية مكلفة وليست سهلة .
يعنى بتتكلم عن 1م3 لو بتتكلم عن ثقوب كل 10 سم . يعنى كل ا م2 فيه 100 ثقب . والقب ممكن يكلفك لو اللى بيستغل هيجيب البودرة ب 10 ربال تقريبا . يعنى المتر المكعب الواحد هيكلفك 1000 ريال - فى اقل تقديرات .. طبعا تكلفة عالية .. لو مهندس التسعير مش عامل حسابه ممن يكون عامل حساب الحفر للمتر المكعب العادى فى حدود 20 ريال . ولما يكلفك 1000 ريال . طبعا خسارة كبيرة . 
وهذه نقطة يجب الانتباه لها .

وفى المشاركةالقادمة سندرج بعض الصور البسيطة للعملية الحفر باستخدام التفجير ..
*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (7 سبتمبر 2014)

*وهنا ننتقل للحفر عن طريق التفجير Blasting . التفجير هو من الحلول الفعالة جدا لتقدك كبير فى الحفر .
لكن هناك حدود قد تمنع استخدام المتفجرات .







فكرة عمل التفجير 







من المواد المتفجرة المستخدة بالمملكة السعودية 






صورة من ترخيص من الجهة الامنية لاستخدام المتفجرات 





لا بد من تواجد الجهة الامنية ايضا اثناء التفجير 







صورة من الموقع لاستخدام احد المواد فى التفجير وهى مادة برليكس ..











وحال توفر معلومات اضافية سيتم اضافتها لاحقا ان شاء الله 
صور المشاركة فى المرفقات لمن لم تظهر لديه .
*


----------



## احمد زيدو (9 سبتمبر 2014)

المهندس الصامت قال:


> *,استكمالا على الملاحظة الخاصة بمكان الحديد الافقى للحوائط او البرندات ..
> **
> وتم توضيح البرندات داخلية فى اكثر من شكل للحوائط ..
> 
> ...



سبب عمل برندة داخلية والاخري خارجية هو سبب تنفيذي لسهولة تنفيذ البرندات حيث يقوم النجار بعمل جانب واحد من الشدة الخشبية والتي من ناحية البرندات الداخلية ثم يقوم الحداد بعمل التسليح الرأسي للطبقة ناحية جانب النجارة المنفذ وبعد ذلك يقوم الحداد بتركيب البرندات لهذه الطبقة ثم يقوم الحداد بعمل التسليح الرأسي للطبقة الثانية من الحائط وللسهولة في التنفيذ يقوم بعمل البرندات من الخارج لهذه الطبقة ثم يقوم النجار بتقفيل الجانب الاخر من الشدة الخشبية . والله اعلم


----------



## احمد زيدو (9 سبتمبر 2014)

المهندس الصامت قال:


> *لبشة ذات ارتفاع ما يقارب 2م ...*



اعتقد انه يجب عمل شبكة حديد وسطية mini. steel بين الشبكتين السفلية والعلوية للانكماش فلا يجوز ان يكون كل هذا السمك بدون تسليح علي الاقل . والله اعلم وارجو من السادة المهندسين الافاضل التعليق


----------



## رزق حجاوي (9 سبتمبر 2014)

احمد زيدو قال:


> اعتقد انه يجب عمل شبكة حديد وسطية mini. steel بين الشبكتين السفلية والعلوية للانكماش فلا يجوز ان يكون كل هذا السمك بدون تسليح علي الاقل . والله اعلم وارجو من السادة المهندسين الافاضل التعليق


السلام عليكم
نعم يتم تركيب شبكة تسليح بالوسط وهي لمقاومة الانكماش بفعل الحرارة حيث تكون الحرارة في والوسط مرتفعه بسبب الحرارة الناتجة عن تفاعل الاسمنت والتي يجب الا تزيد عن 70 درجة مئوية ، وكذلك تفيد الشبكة الوسطى في تقوية الكراسي buckling ويتم تنفيذها بعد الانتهاء من تركيب التسليح حتى لا تعيق الحركة




في هذه الصورة يلاحظ ان حديد الاعمدة والجدار dowels لم يتم استكمال تركيب الكانات للاعمدة او الحديد الاوفقي للجدران وهذا خطأ حيث يجب ان تستمر في الرافت لزيادة مقاومتها للزلازل. 




لاحظ تسليح الشبكة الوسطى في الاتجاهين Y16 [email protected] mm










في هذه الصورة يلاحظ ان حديد الاعمدة والجدار dowels تم استكمال تركيب الكانات للاعمدة او الحديد الاوفقي للجدران حسب متطلبات كودة الزلازل.


----------



## سيف الدين مرزوق (9 سبتمبر 2014)

المهندس القدير رزق حجاوي ..
هل توجد مرجعية أو حدود لاضافة شبكة التسليح الوسطى ..
و هل ترتبط بالخرسانة الكتلية ؟
بمعنى اذا تم تصنيف خرسانة اللبشة كخرسانة كتلية طبقا للسمك يتم اذضافة الشبكة الوسطى ؟


----------



## رزق حجاوي (9 سبتمبر 2014)

السلام عليكم
استكمالا لموضوع الحديد الاضافي فوق السماكة للرافت اليكم هذه الصورة pile raft بسماكة بحدود 2.5-2.8 وبدون حديد بالوسط ولكن حديد الانكماش على الاطراف فقط


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (9 سبتمبر 2014)

احمد زيدو قال:


> سبب عمل برندة داخلية والاخري خارجية هو سبب تنفيذي لسهولة تنفيذ البرندات حيث يقوم النجار بعمل جانب واحد من الشدة الخشبية والتي من ناحية البرندات الداخلية ثم يقوم الحداد بعمل التسليح الرأسي للطبقة ناحية جانب النجارة المنفذ وبعد ذلك يقوم الحداد بتركيب البرندات لهذه الطبقة ثم يقوم الحداد بعمل التسليح الرأسي للطبقة الثانية من الحائط وللسهولة في التنفيذ يقوم بعمل البرندات من الخارج لهذه الطبقة ثم يقوم النجار بتقفيل الجانب الاخر من الشدة الخشبية . والله اعلم



*صحيح م. أحمد .. وعندما سالت السؤال من البداية . بغض النظر عن نقطة تأثير التنفيذ فى عمل البرندات داخلية او خارجية ..هل هناك سبب آخر ..
وهذه صورة بسيطة توضح كلامك ..* ادرجت سابقا


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (9 سبتمبر 2014)

رزق حجاوي قال:


> السلام عليكم
> نعم يتم تركيب شبكة تسليح بالوسط وهي لمقاومة الانكماش بفعل الحرارة حيث تكون الحرارة في والوسط مرتفعه بسبب الحرارة الناتجة عن تفاعل الاسمنت والتي يجب الا تزيد عن 70 درجة مئوية ، وكذلك تفيد الشبكة الوسطى في تقوية الكراسي buckling ويتم تنفيذها بعد الانتهاء من تركيب التسليح حتى لا تعيق الحركة
> 
> 
> ...



وهذه صورة مرادفة على توضيحك م. رزق فى مشاركة سابقة .. لكن يبدو الموقع اللى حضرتك كنت رافع عليه الصور حذفها .













للاسف الصورة كاملة ليست متوفرة لدى .


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (9 سبتمبر 2014)

*هل الصورة لتكبير قطلع العمود فى الدور الاعلى . ويبدو اقتراح غير منطقى .
ام توضيح للف العمود فى الدور الثانى .. ام غير ذلك ؟؟






*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (9 سبتمبر 2014)

*واستكمالا على اوضاع البرندات الحديد الافقى للحوائط الخرسانية **

1- داخلية - داخلية ... تم توضيحها
2- داخلية - خارجية تم توضيحها 
3- خارجية خارجية . وهذا ما موضح فى الصورة التالية ..







*


----------



## رزق حجاوي (9 سبتمبر 2014)

المهندس الصامت قال:


> *هل الصورة لتكبير قطلع العمود فى الدور الاعلى . ويبدو اقتراح غير منطقى .
> ام توضيح للف العمود فى الدور الثانى .. ام غير ذلك ؟؟
> 
> 
> ...


السلام عليكم
في الصورة توضيح حالة تغيير ابعاد العمود من طابق لاخر فينما كان العمود في الاسفل مربع تم تحويلة في الطابق الاعلى الى مستطيل ولكن بطول اكبر من ابعاد مقطع العمود السلفى حيث تم اضافة brackets في المنطة الزائدة وكذلك تأمين(اضافة) تشريك حديد التسليح للعمود العلوي في العمود السفلي وكذلك انهاء حديد العمود السلفي في البلاطة مع تأمين طول التثبيت المطلوب .
وبالرغم من هذا التغيير في ابعاد مقطع العمود الا انه حافر على مركزية التحميل للاعمدة.


----------



## Abdulillahs (9 سبتمبر 2014)

جزاكم الله خير ووفقكم لما يحبه ويرضاه....


----------



## ahmedXPibrahim (9 سبتمبر 2014)

Thanks


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (11 سبتمبر 2014)

*بالنسبة للحوائط الخرسانية من حيث تقوية وضبط الشدات .
سواء الشدة كانت معدنية او خشبية . يتم استخدام زراجين > احد انواع الزرجاين التاى رود (التايلوت ) Tie Rod







وكما ترى بيكون فيه ماسورة بلاستيكية لسيخ الزرجينة لامكانية اززالتها بعد صب الخرسانة . كما موضح اجمالا فى الصورة التالية 






ولكن هذه الزراجين تترك فتحات بالحائط ..وبعد ذلك يتم ملء هذه الفتحات بمادة ماء مناسبة . – سنتعرض لهذه النقطة لاحقا ان شاء الله -- ,هذه الفتحات قد تقابل مشكلة خصوصا فى محطات معالجة المياه . لذا قد يستخدم نوع آخر من الزراجيت يترك بالحائط . -- وهذا سنوضحه فى مشاركة قادمة ان شاء الله ,






وهناك نوع ايضا قد يستخدم يقال عليه فى الموقع عصافير .-- وتم ذكرها سلفا ,-- 
ولكن النقطة اللى حابب اقولها هنا . كما مشاهد فى الصورة السابقة يتم الزرجنة واحكام راسية الحائط على مرابيع او عروق خشب افقية . كما واضح فى الصور التالية اثناء احد العبارات Culvert لتصريف مياه السيول بمكة المكرمة – زادها الله تشريفا – 
صورة لحوائط العبارة من بعيد






صورتين عن قرب وتوضح التقوية 














لكن السؤال اذا لم بسكن الخشب كافى لوضع المبوعين الافقين الموضحين بالصورة السابقة لعمل الزرجنة .. هل ممكن تلجا لحل آخر . 
هذا ما نوضحه فى المشاركة القادمة ان شاء الله , ونوضح تكلفة تقريبية بين التاى رود والعصافير .


*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (11 سبتمبر 2014)

*,استكمالا على المشاركة السابقة 

هذه صورة توضح استخدام العصافير فى تقوية حائط بدروم (قبو ) Basement






استخدام العصافير فى خائط عبارة تصريف سيول .
وتوضح ايضا استخدام اسياخ حديد بدلا من المرابيع الخشب . وهى طريقة ممكن تلجا اليها لو مش موجود خشب كافى .











طبعا دا موفر كمية خشب كبيرة خصوصا اذا كان الطول المنفذ فى نفس الوقت طويل 
وهذه طريقة اخرى بدلا لشدة احد الاعمدة .. 




الشاهد من آخر صورتين . ان هناك اكثر من بديل .. ويوجد دائما حل لكل مشكلة .
*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (11 سبتمبر 2014)

*استكمالا على مشاركة م. رزق حجاوى وم . تامر بخصوص الحوائط المعزولة ولكن بعمل فاصل داخل الحائط من مادة عزل حرارى 
Block Thermal Insulation

كما موضح بالصورة التالية 







الحائط عبارة عن حائط خارجى بعرض 15 سم وفاصل حرارى 5سم وحائط داخلى 10 سم .. ويصبح اجمالى العرض 40 سم .
* صورة توضح البلوك عرض 15 سم وعرض 10 سم .. 






* صورة هذه الابعاد على الحائط







* صورة اثناء تركيب هذه الالوالح








* صورة توضح توريد الواح البوليسترين او العزل الحرارى 






* صورة توضح عن قرب بعد هذه اللوح الحرارى 






ولا شك ان العزل الحرارى بهذه الطريقة مكلف اكثر منه بطريقة العزل بالبلوك المضفوط او المكبسو وداخله البوليسترين .
وايضا العناصر الخرسانية يجب ان تتانسب مع هذه العزل .
يعنى غالبا دول الخليج يكون عرض الاعمدة 20 سم .. يهنا يجب الا يقل العرض عن 40 سم .. وكذلك بالنسبة للكمرات او الجسور الخرسانية . يكون عرضها 40 سم ..

وحال توفر معلومات اضافية سيتم اضافتها لاحقا ان شاء الله
وفق الله الجميع لكل خير 
*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (13 سبتمبر 2014)

ما الموضح فى الصورة للقطاع steel المغلق ؟؟ وفكرة وجود حديد مدهون بمادة ايبكوسية واخر غير مدهون ؟؟







وهذا اقرب صورة استطعت الحصول عليها


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (13 سبتمبر 2014)

عملية رزع اعمدة Planted Columns فوق كمرة . ومرة تانية فوق كمرة .











,هذا ملف اوتوكاد قد يفيد البعض للاعمدة المزروعة .

http://www.gulfup.com/?b8cG2E


----------



## ahmedXPibrahim (13 سبتمبر 2014)

*مجهود طيب بارك الله فيك
960 صوره
http://www.4shared.com/folder/SQx60sew/__online.html*​


----------



## eng dardir (14 سبتمبر 2014)

شكرا


----------



## mohamed9x (14 سبتمبر 2014)

متابع


----------



## mohamed9x (14 سبتمبر 2014)

متابع 1


----------



## mohamed9x (14 سبتمبر 2014)

متابع 11


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (14 سبتمبر 2014)

معلوميتين فى اعمال الدهانات


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (14 سبتمبر 2014)

ahmedXPibrahim قال:


> *مجهود طيب بارك الله فيك
> 960 صوره
> http://www.4shared.com/folder/SQx60sew/__online.html*​



*جزاك الله خيرا على الرفع والاضافة م. احمد *


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (14 سبتمبر 2014)

*ما اسم هذا النوع من التغطيات ..*


----------



## امين الزريقي (15 سبتمبر 2014)

المهندس الصامت قال:


> *ما اسم هذا النوع من التغطيات ..*



هذا النوع من المنشأت يسمى بالانجليزية 
Truss arch for fabric covered buildings 
وممكن ترجمته بما يلي مباني ذات اقواس جملونية مغطاة بالانسجة .
هذه الاقواس مصنعة من حديد مسبق الهندسة (pre engineered steel structures ) ويمكن اعتبارها كذلك من النوع ( open web ) بمعنى ان القوس عبارة عن وتر خارجية ( علوية ) upper or external chord ووتر سفلي (داخلي ) internal or lower chord موصولان بعناصر قطرية تربط الوترين معا وكلها من معدن خفيف الوزن lightweight metal members ممكن ان يكون من الحديد واحيانا من الالومنيوم الانشائي. 
تتم تغطية هذه المنشآت بالانسجة المصنعة من الالياف الصناعية المكسوة بمواد مقاومة للحريق وعازلة للعوامل البيئية بشكل عام . وهذه المنشآت تصنع من قبل شركات متخصصة غالبا تقدم المنشأ كنظام متكامل.


----------



## رزق حجاوي (15 سبتمبر 2014)

امين الزريقي قال:


> هذا النوع من المنشأت يسمى بالانجليزية
> Truss arch for fabric covered buildings
> وممكن ترجمته بما يلي مباني ذات اقواس جملونية مغطاة بالانسجة .
> هذه الاقواس مصنعة من حديد مسبق الهندسة (pre engineered steel structures ) ويمكن اعتبارها كذلك من النوع ( open web ) بمعنى ان القوس عبارة عن وتر خارجية ( علوية ) upper or external chord ووتر سفلي (داخلي ) internal or lower chord موصولان بعناصر قطرية تربط الوترين معا وكلها من معدن خفيف الوزن lightweight metal members ممكن ان يكون من الحديد واحيانا من الالومنيوم الانشائي.
> تتم تغطية هذه المنشآت بالانسجة المصنعة من الالياف الصناعية المكسوة بمواد مقاومة للحريق وعازلة للعوامل البيئية بشكل عام . وهذه المنشآت تصنع من قبل شركات متخصصة غالبا تقدم المنشأ كنظام متكامل.


السلام عليكم
نشكرك على هذه المعلومات القيمة ........ ومن الامثلة على ما ذكرت


----------



## إسلام علي (15 سبتمبر 2014)

المهندس الصامت قال:


> معلوميتين فى اعمال الدهانات



كيف حالك أخي الكريم 
ظهرت في السوق الآن مواد تحضير ما قبل الدهان " معجون " مقاوم للرطوبة 
ولا داعي للإنتظار حتى جفاف المحارة = اللياسة = plaster للبدء في الدهان إذا أستخدمت هذه المعاجين الحديثة


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (16 سبتمبر 2014)

امين الزريقي قال:


> هذا النوع من المنشأت يسمى بالانجليزية
> Truss arch for fabric covered buildings
> وممكن ترجمته بما يلي مباني ذات اقواس جملونية مغطاة بالانسجة .
> هذه الاقواس مصنعة من حديد مسبق الهندسة (pre engineered steel structures ) ويمكن اعتبارها كذلك من النوع ( open web ) بمعنى ان القوس عبارة عن وتر خارجية ( علوية ) upper or external chord ووتر سفلي (داخلي ) internal or lower chord موصولان بعناصر قطرية تربط الوترين معا وكلها من معدن خفيف الوزن lightweight metal members ممكن ان يكون من الحديد واحيانا من الالومنيوم الانشائي.
> تتم تغطية هذه المنشآت بالانسجة المصنعة من الالياف الصناعية المكسوة بمواد مقاومة للحريق وعازلة للعوامل البيئية بشكل عام . وهذه المنشآت تصنع من قبل شركات متخصصة غالبا تقدم المنشأ كنظام متكامل.



*جزاكم الله خيرا م. امين وم. رزق على التوضيح .. *


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (16 سبتمبر 2014)

إسلام علي قال:


> كيف حالك أخي الكريم
> ظهرت في السوق الآن مواد تحضير ما قبل الدهان " معجون " مقاوم للرطوبة
> ولا داعي للإنتظار حتى جفاف المحارة = اللياسة = plaster للبدء في الدهان إذا أستخدمت هذه المعاجين الحديثة



*الحمد لله م. اسلام .. الله يكرمك .
وفهلا هى نقطة الرطوبة هى نقطة المحك فى الانتظار هذه المدة . علشان الدهان ما يعفنش .
واذا وجد دهان مقاوم للرطوبة اعتقد هيوفر وقت كتير خصوصا لو وقت المشروع مضغوط .. جزاك الله خيرا على الاضافة *


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (16 سبتمبر 2014)

استكمالا على الحوائط المعزولة بنظام العزل الحرارى الداخلى 

ضورة توضح العزل الحرارى الخارجى 
الخارجى بلوك اسمنتى + صوف صخرى + بلوك حرارى داخلى .


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (16 سبتمبر 2014)

*بالنسبة لاعمال اللياسة 
هل يمكن الاعتماد على زيادة عدد البؤج او الودعات فى اعمال اللياسة ؟؟؟





*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (18 سبتمبر 2014)

*فى الاساسات الخازوقية Piles or Barrettes لاطول برج فى العالم - بعد تنفيذه ان شاء الله - برج المملكة فى ابحر بجدة .
تم استخدام ما يسمى O - Cell مع بعض الخوزايق ؟ ما الفائدة منها ؟؟





*


----------



## امين الزريقي (18 سبتمبر 2014)

المهندس الصامت قال:


> *فى الاساسات الخازوقية Piles or Barrettes لاطول برج فى العالم - بعد تنفيذه ان شاء الله - برج المملكة فى ابحر بجدة .
> تم استخدام ما يسمى O - Cell مع بعض الخوزايق ؟ ما الفائدة منها ؟؟
> 
> 
> ...



السلام عليكم 
شكرا على هذه الاضافات الجميلة .
طريقة Ostrberg load test method او اختصارا O-Cell هي طريقة بديلة عن طرق التحميل من اعلى لفحص قدرة التحمل للخوازيق المصبوبة في الموقع وهي طريقة اقتصادية وذات كفاءة عالية ومشروحة جيدا في الملف المرفق 
http://www.gulfup.com/?OGDkT5


ولكن هناك ما لفت انتباهي في الصورة وهو عدم استخدام الكانات الحلزونية بل استخدمت حلقات hoops تلتف حول المحيط وتنتهي بطول معين من التراكب overlap دون عمل عكفة قياسية standard hook كما يطلب الكود ACI318-11.


----------



## رزق حجاوي (18 سبتمبر 2014)

المهندس الصامت قال:


> *فى الاساسات الخازوقية Piles or Barrettes لاطول برج فى العالم - بعد تنفيذه ان شاء الله - برج المملكة فى ابحر بجدة .
> تم استخدام ما يسمى O - Cell مع بعض الخوزايق ؟ ما الفائدة منها ؟؟
> 
> 
> ...


السلام عليكم
اليك هذه المشاركة السابقة بهذا الخصوص
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t275329-29.html
اتفق تماما مع ملاحظة المهندس امين بخصوص الكانات ولكن هناك اختلاف ايضا بطريقة تركيب الخلية O-Cell
فالاصل ان تكون الخلية محصورة بين جزأي حديد تسليح البايل وليس داخلة للتفصيل اكثر يمكن الرجوع للمشاركة السابقة بهذا الخصوص
http://www.loadtest.com/services/ocell.htm


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (18 سبتمبر 2014)

امين الزريقي قال:


> السلام عليكم
> شكرا على هذه الاضافات الجميلة .
> طريقة Ostrberg load test method او اختصارا O-Cell هي طريقة بديلة عن طرق التحميل من اعلى لفحص قدرة التحمل للخوازيق المصبوبة في الموقع وهي طريقة اقتصادية وذات كفاءة عالية ومشروحة جيدا في الملف المرفق
> http://www.gulfup.com/?OGDkT5
> ...



وشكرا لاضافتك م. امين .
وهذا جزء من تسليح احد الخوزايق بالبرج ويوضح عمل طول تماسك . ويتبع التسليح ASTM A615 STANDARD. 





هل طول 600mm كافى ؟؟ 

والصورة التالية توضح PIPE FOR SONIC LOGGING AND GAMMA GAMMA INTEGRITY TESTING


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (19 سبتمبر 2014)

*توضيح لنقطة بسيطة لنقطة الفرق بين الخوازيق **Bored Piles – barrettes**

واقرب مثال هنا معنا . هى أساسات برج المملكة بجدة الذى كان بالمشاركة السابقة .
وفى الخوازيق المستخدمة تحت الاساسات نوعى الخوزاق معا كما بالصورة التالية .
الخوزايق Bored Piles /معروفة ولكن ما هو Barrettes
فهو خازوق مستطيل نفذ بالطريقة التى تم الاشارة اليها فى تنفذ الحوائط اللوحية Diaphragm wall
ولكن الفرق هنا . ان هذه الخوزايق على وحدات منفصلة 












جزء من احدى لوح اساسات برج المملكة وتوضح بعض قطاعات الخوازيق من النوعين .
اولا شكل قاعدة البرج من كشكل عام 






توضح عن قرب







شكل القطاع وتسلحيه





*


----------



## امين الزريقي (19 سبتمبر 2014)

السلام عليكم 


شكرا لك على الاضافة مع الصور التي اوردتها .

بالنسبة الى الكانات الدائرية فقد اضاف الكود في النسخة الاخيرة هذا الشرط الذي لم يكن في الاصدارات السابقة و هو شرط يبدو منطقيا في هذه الحالة واعتقد ان اضافته اتت من ملاحظات على سلوك الاعمدة الدائرية في منِشآت تعرضت لاضرار نتيجة لاحداث معينة كالزلازل مثلا. 
7.10.5.4 — Where longitudinal bars are located
around the perimeter of a circle, a complete circular tie
shall be permitted. The ends of the circular tie shall
overlap by not less than 150 mm and terminate with
standard hooks that engage a longitudinal column bar.
Overlaps at ends of adjacent circular ties shall be
staggered around the perimeter enclosing the longitudinal
bars.

http://www.gulfup.com/?T58HHo​


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (19 سبتمبر 2014)

بعض القطاعات الهندسية المطلوبة تحتاج فرم خاصة Speical form ..
مهما كانت مهارة الصنايعى صعب يوصل للشكل المطلوب .
مثال . احد ركائز للكبارى فى مطار الملك عبد العزيز الدولى بجدة


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (20 سبتمبر 2014)

*فى أعمال السباكة Plumbing Works

توضيح بسيط لمكونات المرحاض العربى او الشرقى Squat Toilet (Closet












تفصيل لمكونات المرحاض من احد المقايسات التابعة لاحدى البلديات فى المملكة ..





*


----------



## kotoz99 (26 سبتمبر 2014)

ارفق لكم الصور التالية للتعليق 


فى الصورة الاولى الواضح انة متر ليزر مزود بميزان ظبط الراسية وفائدتة قياس ارتفاع الدور بدقة 
فى الصورة القانية تقطيع يلوك .......ولكن ما نوع هذا البلوك ؟؟؟


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (28 سبتمبر 2014)

kotoz99 قال:


> ارفق لكم الصور التالية للتعليق مشاهدة المرفق 102486
> مشاهدة المرفق 102487
> مشاهدة المرفق 102488
> فى الصورة الاولى الواضح انة متر ليزر مزود بميزان ظبط الراسية وفائدتة قياس ارتفاع الدور بدقة
> فى الصورة القانية تقطيع يلوك .......ولكن ما نوع هذا البلوك ؟؟؟



جزاك الله خيرا للاضافة م. أحمد 
وميزان الليزر اعتقد يتطلب مشروع ضخم حتى يتبه ذالك التدقيق .. والا فى ابراج ضخمة ويستخدم فيها الميزان العاى وييطلع الشغل كويس .. والليرز لا شك اثر دقة 







هذا النوع من الطوب اعتقد يسمى طوب خفافى .. وهو اعتقد لتخفيف وزن الميانى على مسطح السقف .


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (28 سبتمبر 2014)

استكمالا على العزل الحرارى thermal insulation

أنواع المواد العازلة:-
المواد العازلة السائبة
المواد العازلة الجاسئة (البوليسترين الممدد تم ذكره سابقا--- وهنا سنذكر نوع جديد يتبع هذه المجموعة )
المواد العازلة شبه الجاسئة ( الصوف الصخرى - تم ذكره سابقا- )
المواد العازلة الرغوية ( البولى يورثين او البولى يورثان - تم ذكره سابقا- )
وهنا ننتقل لاحد المواد المستخدمة فى عملية العزل الحرارى 
** القرميد Tile Roofing
أولا:- تعريف بسيط







من ميزته انه مادة نهو وعزل معا .
واغلب استخدماه فى دول الخليج لصرف المطر والشكل الجمالى ايضا .
قد يوجد اعلى المظلات .






وقد يستخدم فى بعض العمارات لحماية خزانات المياه اعلى المنزل كما بالصورة التالية , ا وفى اماكان محددة .








* وبلاطات القرميد ممكن تركب على الواح خشبية . 






او على سقف خرسانى تم صبه بميول ومن ثم يتم عمل اوتار لتركيب القرميد عليها







او يتم عمل قطاعات حديد ليتم تركيب القرميد عليها دون سقف خرسانى








. او ممكن يكون غير موجود سقف ويتم تحمليه مثلا على اعمدة داخلية فقط .







ويتبقى مشاركة بسيطة لا ستكمال هذه المشاركة لحين توفر صور اضافية


----------



## امين الزريقي (28 سبتمبر 2014)

المهندس الصامت قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا للاضافة م. أحمد
> وميزان الليزر اعتقد يتطلب مشروع ضخم حتى يتبه ذالك التدقيق .. والا فى ابراج ضخمة ويستخدم فيها الميزان العاى وييطلع الشغل كويس .. والليرز لا شك اثر دقة
> 
> 
> ...



السلام عليكم 

هذا الطوب من الخرسانة المصمتة ولكن خفيفة الوزن بفعل الفراغات الهوائية الكثيرة . الكثافة بالعادة لا تتجاوز kg/m3) 450) ولها اسماء تجارية متعددة اشهرها حسب معلوماتي SIPOREX , YTONG وهي من الخرسانة المهواة AERATED CONCRETE التي تصنع بخلط مكونات الخرسانة المعتادة (باستثناء الحصى او الركام الخشن) مع احد اكاسيد الالومنيوم ومعالجتها بالبخار و هي قابلة للتشغيل كالخشب ( يمكن قصها بالمنشار الذي يقص الخشب) ولها قدرة عزل عالية للعوامل الجوية و عادة ما يتم استخدام احد وسائل التكسية الخارجية كالحجر او الرخام ومن الداخل يتم انهاؤها finishing بالقصارة plaster ( اللياس او البياض او الورقة ) بمونة خاصة تنتجها الشركات المصنعة , بعض الشركات توسع استخدام هذه المادة لانتاج وحدات بنائية متكاملة مع تعديلات عليها تشمل زيادة طفيفة في الكثافة تصل بها حتى 550 kg/m3 واستخدام تسليح خفيف مثل شركة سيبوركس السعودية . تتيح هذه الوحدات البنائية ( قطع جدارية وسقفية) تنفيذ مباني متعددة الادوار ربما تصل الى ستة ادوار كما في بلدها الاصلي السويد.


----------



## ahmedXPibrahim (28 سبتمبر 2014)

القرميد 
http://www.4shared.com/office/xnpQw7IQba/__online.html


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (29 سبتمبر 2014)

صورة من انشاء احد الخزانات لاحد المشاريع بمدينة الرياض ..
هلى تنفيذ الحلة اعلا الخزان بشدة افضل ام هذه الطريقة افضل . وماذا تعتمد هذه الطريقة عليه ؟؟


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (29 سبتمبر 2014)

*استكمالا على اعمال الكهرباء .**

فى اعمال للتمديدات الكهربية قد يكون عبارة عن -- **ليات او خراطيم** -- يتم تمديدها بسهولة على السقف ويمكن تطويعها فى اى مكان 












وفى بعض المشاريع خاصة بدول الخليج قد يتطلب استخدام **مواسير صلبة الى حد ما** . ولكن يمكن تطويعها بسوستة كما سبق ووضحنا .
وغالبا تكون هذه المواسير بطول 3م . ويوجد قطر منها 20 مم او 25 مم .- ما اعرفه - ويفضل طبعا استخدام 25 مم . لاعطاء سماحية لتمديد الاسلاك المطلوبة . ماسورة احد الشركات قد تكون فى حدود 3ريال .






. وطبعا بالنسبة للتمديدات الكهربية يكون جزء منها مع السقف . وما يسمى (** بالتاسيس** ) . وجزء منها يكون بعد صب الخرسانة ويسمى ( **بالتشطيب** ).
من أعمال التاسيس عمل القسامات او العلب . كما بالصورة التالية . وتتضح ماسورة الكهرباء عن قرب . وتم تطويعها لامكانية ادخالها فى القسام 
-- والقسامات . اما مفرد له طريق واحد او خط واحد . -- وممكن مزدوج خطين -- وممكن ثلاثى - وممكن رباعى كما واضح بالصورة .. يحدد كمية كل نوع من القسامات التى يتم شرائها . الكهربائى 
والقسام الموضح فى الصورة فى حدود 2 ريال .






. هذا القسام يراعى ان يتم تغطيتع بما يسمى ( شكرتون بوية ) او اى شكرتون ليتم سد الفتحات فيه حتى لا يدخل فيها خرسانة .
كما يلاحظ فى الصورة التالية . عمل القسامات قبل بداية الحديد - وهذا قد يعرضها للتلف خصوصا مع حركة العمال .- لكن الواضح فى الصورة هو التغطية بشكرتون . 






ويلاحظ فى الصورة التالية ايضا اغلاق العلب قبل صب الخرسانة 











. ويتبقى معلومة بسيطة 
طبعا فى اعمال تمديد المواسير فى الحائط يتم مد مالمواسير من قسام اسفل الكمرة الى مكان العلب والمفاتيح . 
بالنسبة للخراطيم لا توجد مشكلة . انما المشكلة فى المواسير عند دخولها للعلب الحديد . وهنا يتم استخدام اكسسوار يسمى ( ملبوش ) وهى وصلة بسيطة لامكانية ادخال الماسورة فى العلبة .






وتستكمل لاحقا ان شاء الله .
*


----------



## رزق حجاوي (29 سبتمبر 2014)

المهندس الصامت قال:


> صورة من انشاء احد الخزانات لاحد المشاريع بمدينة الرياض ..
> هلى تنفيذ الحلة اعلا الخزان بشدة افضل ام هذه الطريقة افضل . وماذا تعتمد هذه الطريقة عليه ؟؟


السلام عليكم
كعادتكم دائما رائع في مشاركاتكم القيمة.
الصور التي رفعتها تمثل الخزانات المرتفعة water tank raising وبدلا من تنفيذ الخزان والشدة بالاعلى (الحلة) وبالتالي نحتاج الى نظام تدعيم Scaffolding في الصورة التي ارفقتها يتم تنفيذ الحلة على مستوى الارض وعند حصول الخرسانة على القوة المطلوبة يتم رفع الحلة بواسطة الاسلاك cables حتى تصل للمنسوب المطلوب ومن ثم يتم تثبيتها .
للمزيد
http://emeryandsons.com/p-u-d-no-2-of-grant-county-priest-rapids-water-system-improvements/
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ODnk7oCvOHY


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (29 سبتمبر 2014)

رزق حجاوي قال:


> السلام عليكم
> كعادتكم دائما رائع في مشاركاتكم القيمة.
> الصور التي رفعتها تمثل الخزانات المرتفعة water tank raising وبدلا من تنفيذ الخزان والشدة بالاعلى (الحلة) وبالتالي نحتاج الى نظام تدعيم Scaffolding في الصورة التي ارفقتها يتم تنفيذ الحلة على مستوى الارض وعند حصول الخرسانة على القوة المطلوبة يتم رفع الحلة بواسطة الاسلاك weirs حتى تصل للمنسوب المطلوب ومن ثم يتم تثبيتها .
> للمزيد
> ...



الله يكرمك م. رزق . حضرتك صاحب الابداع الاول لا جدال حول ذلك .. بارك الله لك .

وهذه صورة لنفس النظام لخزان من محافظة نجران - المملكة السعودية 






وهذه صورة ايضا من محافظة جازان - المملكة السعودية






الى حين توفر معلومات اضافية لتفاصيل التنفيذ ان شاء الله .


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (29 سبتمبر 2014)

من وسائل التغلب على اجهاد القص الثاقب للاعمدة خاصة للبلاطات المسطحة 
Punshing shear stress in Flat slab 
يتم زيادة تاج او راس للعمود لزيادة المساحة المقاومة للقص الثاقب . وتلاحظ فى الصورة ارتفاع الاعمدة ايضا .
























ويفضل هنا الشدة المعدنية للحصول على شكل افضل .


----------



## ahmedXPibrahim (29 سبتمبر 2014)

الاعمال الكهربائيه
http://www.4shared.com/file/RMEelF5Nba/__1.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/Yp7FwwGAce/__2.html
http://www.4shared.com/zip/dHykQ9Qpba/__3.html
http://www.4shared.com/photo/RH2elL5hba/__4.html


----------



## ahmedXPibrahim (29 سبتمبر 2014)

العزل
http://www.4shared.com/file/rpo7glNMba/___online.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/fxv-48hdba/___.html


----------



## ahmedXPibrahim (29 سبتمبر 2014)

تجاوزت صور التنفيذ ال 1000 صوره
http://www.4shared.com/folder/SQx60sew/__online.html


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (30 سبتمبر 2014)

عند البناء بالبلوكات المفرغة ..
لماذا تتطلب بعض مواصفات المشاريع بناء مدماك الاد او او مدماك . بالبلوكة على ظهرها . وملو هذه الفراغات بمونة . ومن ثم البناء بالطريقة العادية


----------



## ahmedXPibrahim (30 سبتمبر 2014)

تنفيذ خزان خرسانى
http://www.4shared.com/file/9Q9H-2GKce/___online.html
http://www.4shared.com/office/pTD42hMYba/___online.html
http://www.4shared.com/office/shPD1XFsce/___online.html


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (1 أكتوبر 2014)

ahmedXPibrahim قال:


> تنفيذ خزان خرسانى
> http://www.4shared.com/file/9Q9H-2GKce/___online.html
> http://www.4shared.com/office/pTD42hMYba/___online.html
> http://www.4shared.com/office/shPD1XFsce/___online.html



الملفات ممتازة يا ابو حميد . ومحتاجة فعلا مراجعة سواء للخزان او الكوبرى او تنفيذ جراج التحرير .. جزاك الله كل خير .


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (1 أكتوبر 2014)

*من احتياطات الامن لمقاومة الحرائق .
يتم تركيب باب الطوارئ من مادة مقاومة للحريق لاعطاء فرصة لخروج المحتجزين . **Fire Rated door frame**

















*


----------



## ahmedXPibrahim (1 أكتوبر 2014)

بارك الله فيك و نفع بك
اعمال المبانى
http://www.4shared.com/zip/Cdn5ZQ2Hba/_____.html


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (1 أكتوبر 2014)

*ملاحظة فى اعمال المبانى او البياض In Block - Plaster works **

كانت بعض المواصفات تنص على ما يسمى بلغة السوق تكحيل العراميس او تكحيل المبانى . وه تفريغ للعراميس بين مبانى الطوب بعمق يسمح بترابط اعمال البياض مع الحائط .
ولكن مع المواصفة الجديدة يتم ترك هذه العراميس بدون تكحيل او تفريغ لاعطاء فرصة لتماسك طبقة اللياسة مع المبانى - طبقا لمواصفة الكود المصرى -











*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (2 أكتوبر 2014)

كما وضح فى مشاركة سابقة لتوفير غطاء خرسانى اسفل حديد اللبشة او الحصيرة قد تستخدم الطوب لتوفير هذا الغطاء .

ولكن قد يشترك المواصفات عمل وتر من الخرسانة لتوفير هذا الغطاء الخرسانى . ويتم عمل لها نجارة وتقويتها كما بالصورة التالية 
















وهذه صورة من لبشة لاحد المدرجات الرياضية اثنا انشائها فى جامعة الملك عبد العزيز


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (2 أكتوبر 2014)

*قبل رد طبقة الخرسانة للدور الارضى او الدكة الخرسانية .. - فى دول الخليج -








اذا كان باالامكان خصوصا لتربة رملية ان تغمرها بالماء قبل القيام باعمال الرص .











فهذا يساعد ايضا على هتشبع الرمل بالمياه وهبوطه .






خاصة اذا كان سيتم الرش باستخدام وايت مياه ( خزان مياه ) ..ويراعى طبعا قبل القيام بالرص ليلا . 
*


----------



## ahmedXPibrahim (2 أكتوبر 2014)

اللبشه المسلحه
http://www.4shared.com/office/VFqIP_qVba/__online.html


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (2 أكتوبر 2014)

صورة للابتسامة للفصل بين المشاركات 
توضح للاهمال فى جودة الاعمال المطلوبة .


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (2 أكتوبر 2014)

ahmedXPibrahim قال:


> اللبشه المسلحه
> http://www.4shared.com/office/VFqIP_qVba/__online.html



الملف للمهندس محمد اسماعيل لمحطة مياه الشرب . وهو ملف مفيد جدا للزملاء الجدد .. 
جزاك الله خيرا م. أحمد .


----------



## ahmedXPibrahim (2 أكتوبر 2014)

*


المهندس الصامت قال:



الملف للمهندس محمد اسماعيل لمحطة مياه الشرب . وهو ملف مفيد جدا للزملاء الجدد .. 
جزاك الله خيرا م. أحمد .

أنقر للتوسيع...


كل عام و انتم بخير*​


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (2 أكتوبر 2014)

*بالنسبة لفاصل الهبوط او التمدد . يراعى لو فى فاصل بين قطاعين خرسانيين متجاورين ان يتم صب احدهما قبل الاخر .
كما بالنسلة لكمرتين متجاورتين او عمودين متجاورين ..
* صورة توضح صب ميدة او سمل او جسر ارضى بعد صب الميدة الاخرى 







* صورة توضح فاصل راسى تماما بين عمودين دون مشكلة 






* صورة توضح فاصل وقد تكسر خلال صب العمود للاسف . وقد تم صبها فى آن واحد .











* فى عبارات تصريف السيول .. 
الفاصل فى القاعدة للعبارة Cilvert بيكون بسيط فى حدود 30 سم بالكتير يمكن استخدام قطع فلين كما بالصورة التالية







بالنسبة للجدار اذا تم صبهما معا يفضل استخدام خشب حبيبى كما تم الاشارة اليه سابقا فى مشاكرة السور .












*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (2 أكتوبر 2014)

ما هى طريقة التقوية او التدعيم للسقف الموضح بالصورة لاحد المستشفيات .؟؟؟؟


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (3 أكتوبر 2014)

*فى اعمال التشطيبات Finshing works 
كما معروف ان اعمل التشطيب للارضيات غالبا تكون سيراميك او رخام .. 
ولكن من ارقى انواع التشيطات للارضيات هى الارضيات الخشبية Wood Floors فقد يكلفك تركيب المتر المسطح لاحد الانواع 300 ريال او يزيد حسب نوع الخشب .
والنوع الذى سنذكر نبذه محتصرة عنه هنا هو الارضية بخشب السويد 






وهى عبارة عن أخشاب لتزانة يتم تركيبها بنظام عاشق ومعشوق . ويجب ان تكون هذه الاخشاب خالية من العقد وجافة تماما عند التركيب .
تظهر الصورة الالية طرق لتراكب الاخشاب 







يظهر فى الصورة التالية العقد التى ينبغى ان تكون الارضية خالية منها .






وتظهر الصورة التالية شكل تخطيطى تقريبى لطريقة التركيب 






بعد انتهاء التركيب تتم الصنفرة للسطح والدهان بصبغة شفافة تظهر الالياف الخشبية وسد الفجوات .. 
وهذه مواصفات تركيب ارضية السويد او الموسكى بالتفصيل لاحد المشاريع ..












وفى حال توفر صور تفصيلية للتركيب سيتم ادراجها لاحقا ان شاء الله .
*


----------



## اقليدس العرب (3 أكتوبر 2014)

المهندس الصامت قال:


> ما هى طريقة التقوية او التدعيم للسقف الموضح بالصورة لاحد المستشفيات .؟؟؟؟


الصورة تمثل سقف تم تدعيمة من الاعلى بشرائح حديد لمقاومة العزم السالب المتولد في البلاطة في نقطة ارتكازة على العمود


----------



## ahmedXPibrahim (3 أكتوبر 2014)

كل عام و انتم بخير
الارضيات الخشبيه

http://www.4shared.com/office/Redkt465ce/__online.html


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (3 أكتوبر 2014)

*


ahmedXPibrahim قال:



كل عام و انتم بخير
الارضيات الخشبيه

http://www.4shared.com/office/Redkt465ce/__online.html

أنقر للتوسيع...


وانت بخير وسعادة م. أحمد .. واعاده الله عليك اعواما عديدة وانت بصحة وعافية .. 
صراحة الملف ممتاز وافضل بكثير من الصور المدرجة فى المشاركة ... 
جزاك الله خيرا . وجزا الله خيرا د. منى عبد الغفار على هذا المجهود الرائع.

ننتقل للنوع الثانى . 
ارضيات الباركيه .
وهنا يتم تركيب سدايب من خشب الارو او الزان فوق الواح اللتزانة ..







صورة توضح شكل توضيحى تقريبى للخطوات 






مواصفات التركيب بالتفصيل لنوعى الباركيه سوا باركيه المسمار او باركيه اللصق ..






باركيه اللصق 






وحال توفر صور تفصيلة سيتم اضافتخا لاحقا ان شاء الله ..
*


----------



## ahmedXPibrahim (4 أكتوبر 2014)

الباركيه
http://www.4shared.com/office/SKNhCrkmba/__online.html


----------



## ahmedXPibrahim (4 أكتوبر 2014)

البرى كاست
http://www.4shared.com/video/9CrNcXygba/___2.html
http://www.4shared.com/video/OIiNAJsSba/___.html


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (4 أكتوبر 2014)

*ا**لاسقف المائلة Inclined Roofs.**

نظام متبع باكثر من مكان فى دول الخليج . حيث يعطى شكل جمالى أكثر , ولاعطاء شكل جمالى اكثر يتم تركيب عليه القرميد .
صورة للتسليح السليم للسقف المائل كما وحنا سابقا .






صورة توح الشدة اسفل الى نقطة فى السقف . وكيف يتم عملها بالجاكات .























وفى نهاية السقف قد تقوم بعمل كمرة جانبية لتشكل شكل المزراب لتجميه مياه الامطار لاتجاه واحد .






وهذا السقف غالبا يواجه مشاكل فى بعض التعشيشات لانه غالبا تتطلب الخرسانة ماسكة نفسها اكتر لامكانية تسويتها بسرعة على سقف مائل . ويراعى معالجة هذه الاماكان 







وكمت سبق ووضحنا . فمن طرق تركيب القرميد . عمل اوتار رسانية ليتمر تركيب القرميد عليها . خلافا لطريقة الشاسيه الحديد .
















ويستكمل حال توفر معلومات اضافية ان شاء الله ..
ألصور فى المرفقات لمن لم تظهر لديه .
*


----------



## ahmedXPibrahim (4 أكتوبر 2014)

القرميد 

http://www.4shared.com/office/xnpQw7IQba/__online.html


----------



## ahmedXPibrahim (4 أكتوبر 2014)

*بلدياتى و افتخر
دائم الابداع و التميز
ممكن ابعاد القرميده
و طرق تثبيتها
تواضعك ينير لنا الطريق
بارك الله فيك
و نفع بك*​


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (5 أكتوبر 2014)

ahmedXPibrahim قال:


> *بلدياتى و افتخر
> دائم الابداع و التميز
> ممكن ابعاد القرميده
> و طرق تثبيتها
> ...



الله يكرمك م. هانى ... ما اعلمه من ابعاد للقرميد فى نوع بلدى ( 20 * 10 سم ) وفى نوع مستورد ( تقريبا 24* 40 سم ) 
وان شاء الله قريب هوضح التركيب على شاسيه حديد بالتفصيل ..


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (5 أكتوبر 2014)

*رغم ما اثير من قبل احد المهندسين حول عدم جدوى دهان الحديد بالايبوكسى فى المناطق الرطبة ..

لكن .. ما الفرق بين الدهان باللون الازرق او اللون الاخضر الفاتح والغامق . من احد الشمشاريع بجدة بالمملكة العربية السعودية 





















*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (5 أكتوبر 2014)

من انواع الاوناش البرجية التى أشار اليه م. رزق فى مشاركة سابقة . 
الاوناش فوق سكة حديد Crane Mounted over rails
فهذا يوضح جدوى هذا النوع من الاوناش خصوصا فى المصانع ذات المساحة الواسعة , وهو فى مشروع لمصنع لعمل المبانى سابقة التجهيز Percast Building >


----------



## رزق حجاوي (5 أكتوبر 2014)

المهندس الصامت قال:


> *رغم ما اثير من قبل احد المهندسين حول عدم جدوى دهان الحديد بالايبوكسى فى المناطق الرطبة ..
> 
> لكن .. ما الفرق بين الدهان باللون الازرق او اللون الاخضر الفاتح والغامق . من احد الشمشاريع بجدة بالمملكة العربية السعودية
> 
> ...


السلام عليكم
بخصوص الالوان للايبوكسي فهو يعتمد على الشركة المصنعه لمادة الايبوكسي وهو كعلامة تجارية للشركة المصنعه.
حيث تعمل كل شركة باختيار لون معين لها وهو نوع من الدعاية التجارية وليس للون اي مواصفات خاصة للابوكسي.


----------



## بشير خالد العزاوي (6 أكتوبر 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (7 أكتوبر 2014)

المهندس الصامت قال:


> *واستكمالا على المشاركة السابقة .
> وتوضيح لتثبيت هذه الكانات .. والمبانى السابقة من الطوب الاسمنتى .. والمبانى فى الصورة التالية ايضا يطلق عليها طوب اسمنتى ولكن هى غالبا فى دول الخليج ليست فى مصر ..
> 
> *



*واستكمالا على المشاركة السابقة .. 
بخصوص التبيت الجيد بين مبانى الطوب او البلوكات وبين العمود الخرسانى .. 
وكما سبق فى الصور السابقة يتم تركيب كانة كل 3 او 4 مداميك ويتم تثبيتها فى العمود الخرسانى بمسدس طلق . 
وايضا قد تنص بعض المواصفات مع تثبيت الكانة فرد طبقة من الشبك البقلاوة او شبك اللياسة .. كل 3 او 4 مداميك مع الكانةالمثبتة فى العمود .. -- فدائما يرجع للمواصفات -- لفة شبك السلك هذه فى حدود 7 ريال 





..

وهناك اضا طريقة اهرى بدلا من الكانة . حيث تجد يتم عمل فتحات فى العمود بالشنيور ووضع كما يشبه الخوابير الحديد كما بالصورة التالية .. 
ويلاحظ ايضا فى الصورة الشكل المتلوت الناتج عن تركيب شمفر Chamfer فى زويا العمود .







*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (7 أكتوبر 2014)

رزق حجاوي قال:


> السلام عليكم
> بخصوص الالوان للايبوكسي فهو يعتمد على الشركة المصنعه لمادة الايبوكسي وهو كعلامة تجارية للشركة المصنعه.
> حيث تعمل كل شركة باختيار لون معين لها وهو نوع من الدعاية التجارية وليس للون اي مواصفات خاصة للابوكسي.



*جزاك الله خيرا م. رزق .. اول مرة اعرف هذه المعلومة ... شكر جزيلا لحضرتك .*


----------



## ramy rashed (7 أكتوبر 2014)

موضوع اكثر من رائع ومنتظرين المزيد


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (9 أكتوبر 2014)

*** صورة لبعض انواع البلاط الاسمنتى المستخدم فى الارضيات 








** صورة لبعض الرموز التى تكون مدرجة فى اللوحة . تحمل رمز الكاف






ك __ كمرة ساقطة عادية Projected Beam
كــ -- ترمز للكمرة المخفية Hidden Beam 
كا __ يرمز للكابولى Cantilever 

وهى ليست ثابتة وقد تختلف من لوحة لاخرى .. 


** صورة توضح الملاحظة الخاصة بيجب الاحتياط من توشين الحديد على السقف فى مسطح محدد للتهسيل على الحداد .. فقد يسبب انهيار للشدة .





*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (9 أكتوبر 2014)

*التسنين فى الشدة المعدنية Thread In Steal Formwork.. 

يلزم للقوائم المعدنية مسافة تسنين لضبط منسوب شدة السقف . 
والتسنين اما ان يكون خلال القائم المعدنى نفسه فى المنتصف .Universal Jack وهو الاغلب فى الشدات .
ويتم ضبط المنسوب خلال رفع او تنزيل محبس الربط .. 







وتلاحظ فى الصورة السابقة على اليمين محبس الربط الذى يكون من الشركة .. واحيانا فى بعض الاعمال . اذا تم خلع هذا المحبس ويستخدم النجار فضلة حديد غالبا تكون 8مم . ( اقل من قطر محبس الربط ) فهذا خطا . 
وتلاحظ ايضا ان عرقات السقف يحملها الجاك بمسمار بسيط او يعتمد على الزنق مباشرة .. 

او فى اعلاه ويسمى Adjustable U- head Jack ( يوهيد مسنن ) 
او فى اسفله ويسمى Adjustable Base Jack ( ميزانية مسننة ) وغالبا تكون بابعاد 15 *15 سم .
وطبعا اليوهيد المسنن او الميزانية المسننة تستخدم غالبا عند استخدام الشابيك فى الشدات .. تصل قدرة التحمل ل 4 طن . فى حين ان القائم المعدنى يكون فى حدود 3طن .. 
* صورة عامة للشبابيك مع الحامل العلوى والسفلى 
* صورة توضح الميزانية المسننة 







صورتين عن قرب لليوهيد المسنن من الشدات المستخدمة فى انشاء كوبرى طلخا العلوى . وتلاحظ وجود 3 مرابيع لحمل الشدة الخشبية . لا يمكن حتوائها الا بيوهيد كما بالشكل .










*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (9 أكتوبر 2014)

*ما وظيفة الحديد المشار اليه فى الصورة لارضية ramp مدخل ..











وما اقل بعد مسموح به للمدخل ..






وما اعلى نسبة مييول مسموح بيها للرامب ..




*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (10 أكتوبر 2014)

*بعد عزل البيتومين السائل على القواعد او الارضية او رقاب الاعمدة .. لماذا قد تستخدم المادة البلاستسكية الموضحة فى الصور لاحد المشاريع فى دولة قطر .؟؟؟












وهذه صور لاستخدامها بعد عزل القواعد ل /. أحمد 












*


----------



## ahmedXPibrahim (10 أكتوبر 2014)

*بالاسكندرانى
ايوه عليك دنيا
بموت فى بلدى المنصوره
التى انجبت
حبيب قلبى و عقلى
م احمد رجب
دائم الابداع و التميز
حقيقى
بلدياتى و افتخر
ننتظر منك
المزيد و المزيد
فى رعاية الله*​


----------



## رزق حجاوي (10 أكتوبر 2014)

المهندس الصامت قال:


> *بعد عزل البيتومين السائل على القواعد او الارضية او رقاب الاعمدة .. لماذا قد تستخدم المادة البلاستسكية الموضحة فى الصور لاحد المشاريع فى دولة قطر .؟؟؟
> 
> 
> 
> ...


السلام عليكم 
بعد الانتهاء من اعمال العزل للاساسات او جدران البدروم بمادة الرولات البيتومينية bituminous membrane يتم حمايتها بطبقة من الكارتونال حيث يتم تزيخن اطراف الكارتونال او بواسطة اللاصق وتثبيتها على الرولات من اجل حمايتها اثناء الردم .. وتاتي الواح الكارتونال بعددة اللوان (السكنى ، الارزق ..) وكل لون له دلالة من حيث السماكة وقدرة التحمل على قوى الثقب punching shear
وللمزيد
http://www.cartonal.net/eng/


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (11 أكتوبر 2014)

رزق حجاوي قال:


> السلام عليكم
> بعد الانتهاء من اعمال العزل للاساسات او جدران البدروم بمادة الرولات البيتومينية bituminous membrane يتم حمايتها بطبقة من الكارتونال حيث يتم تزيخن اطراف الكارتونال او بواسطة اللاصق وتثبيتها على الرولات من اجل حمايتها اثناء الردم .. وتاتي الواح الكارتونال بعددة اللوان (السكنى ، الارزق ..) وكل لون له دلالة من حيث السماكة وقدرة التحمل على قوى الثقب punching shear



*جزاك الله خيرا على الاضافة الجميلة م. رزق ... 
ولكن استفسرت من المهندس صاحب الصور . وتم التاكيد على انه مشمع بولى Polyethylene sheet >> بسماكة 250 ميكرون .. 
وايضا شاكرين لحضرتك الاضافة بخصوص مادة اخرى .
*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (11 أكتوبر 2014)

صورة توضح طرف الرباط فى المبانى ( مفتاح )
ويتم عمله عند التقاء حائطين متعامدين للتماسك فيما بينهم .
المبانى فى الصورة من الطوب الاحمر وهو غالبا المستخدم فى مصر ... ويسخدم فى الخليج فى المداخن ( او المشبات ) ..






* صورة توضح مناسب المفاتيح ومخارج الكهرباء .. وتمديد المواسير تحت البلاط .


----------



## امين الزريقي (11 أكتوبر 2014)

المهندس الصامت قال:


> *جزاك الله خيرا على الاضافة الجميلة م. رزق ...
> ولكن استفسرت من المهندس صاحب الصور . وتم التاكيد على انه مشمع بولى Polyethylene sheet >> بسماكة 250 ميكرون ..
> وايضا شاكرين لحضرتك الاضافة بخصوص مادة اخرى .
> 
> *




السلام عليكم ورحمة الله

لاغراض حماية لفائف العزل البيتومينية لا يمكن استخدام مشمع البوليئثلين polyethylene sheet وخاصة عندما تكون بهذا القدر من السماكة القليلة للغاية 250 ميكرون ( اي ربع ملمتر) وما يستخدم بالفعل هو الواح الحماية protection boards المصنوعة اما من مادة البولي بروبيلين polypropylene الشبيهة بمادة البلاستك سمك 3 او 4 او 5 مم مثل تلك التي اوردها المهندس رزق في مشاركته السابقة وابعاد اللوح في العادة 1 * 2 متر من صنع شركة cartonal , وهناك شركات اخرى تصنع الواحا مشابهة بتسميات تجارية اخرى . يوجد كذلك الواح حماية مصنوعة من مواد بيتومينية كذلك مثل تلك التي تصنعها في السعودية شركة عوازل المشهورة .

تقليديا كانت حماية طبقات العزل الرأسية بانواعها تتم بواسطة جدار من الطوب المصمت سمك 10 سم , بينما تتم حماية الطبقات الافقية بطبقة من الخرسانة اللينة lean concrete or screed بسمك 5 سم وعلى كل فهذا هو الغالب في الاستخدام بالنسبة للطبقات الافقية.


----------



## رزق حجاوي (11 أكتوبر 2014)

المهندس الصامت قال:


> *جزاك الله خيرا على الاضافة الجميلة م. رزق ...
> ولكن استفسرت من المهندس صاحب الصور . وتم التاكيد على انه مشمع بولى Polyethylene sheet >> بسماكة 250 ميكرون ..
> وايضا شاكرين لحضرتك الاضافة بخصوص مادة اخرى .
> *


السلام عليكم
بخصوص استخدام النايلون (مشمع) polyethlylene sheet لحماية رولات العزل فهذا من الناحية العميلة غير فعال حيث مقاومة للثقب punching shear ضعيفة.
فالمواصفات الهندسية للمشاريع الكبيرة تشترط الكارتونال .


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (15 أكتوبر 2014)

المهندس الصامت قال:


> واستكمالا على المشاركة السابقة .:
> ولك فى المرحلة ما قبل عملية الشد السابق Post Tension
> وبعض تفاصيل التسليح لهذه الكمرة Girder
> ولكن نذكر بملاحظة بسيطة ان طول هذه الجريدر تقريبا 34 م .. لبيان انه م الصعب عملها فى المصنع ونقلها لظروف النقل
> ...



استكمالا على المشاكرة السابقة ولكن المشاكرة هنا لما قبل الصب وبعد ما قد يكون فى تجهزي الشدة للجريدر 
اثناء تنفيذ الحديد يتم تثبيت الجرابات sleeves التى يتم الشد منها لاحقا ان شاء الله ..






8 صورة توضح شكل الجرابات داخل الجريدر .














ويراعى ان اماكن هذه الجرابات لها مناسيب محددة بالنسبة للارتفاع . واماكن محددة بالنسلة لعرض القطاع .

حتى زاية الميل عند نهاية الجريدى تكون محددة بدقة ايضا 






صورة من الموقع توضح الجرابات داخل الجريدر . وغالبا قد تستخدم قطعة حديد تلحم اسفل الجراب للتثبيت مع الصب .
وفى نهاية الجراب يتم عمل تركيب كون بلاستيك .يتصل مباشرة بالجراب 

















بعد انتهاء التركيب وعند نهاية الجريدر فى المنطقة التى سيتم من الشد . يتم عمل طوق حديد لتحل الضغوط الشديدة فى هذه المنقطة 












صورة جانبية






صورة عامة 







صورة اقرب مع توضيح cone 






ويتسكمل ان شاء الله ..


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (15 أكتوبر 2014)

*صب هذه الجريدات يحتا شدة معدنية خاصة تجهز خصيصا لهذه الكمرة .لكن فيها تشكيل .
وتاتى الشدة على باكيات تجمع مع بعضها البعض عن طريق مسامير ربط .

















وتلاحظة لتقوية الشدة من اسفل كان تمم عمل فتحات فى النظافة لامكانية زرجنة الشدة من اسفل .













ومن اعلى يتم لحام اسياخ حديد كما بالشكل ويتم زرجنتها ايضا 







* مما قد يستخدم عمل فتحة من منتصف الشدة لامكانية ادخال الهزاز ثم اغلاق هذه الفتحات مع الوصول لهذا المنسوب 








طبعا قد تستخدم اضافات لزيادة التشغلية . لكن هذا ما رايته يستخدم عموما 
ويتم تثبيت الشدة الجانبية مع تثبيت مسامير الطوق الحديد 










>>> ,يستكمل ان شاء الله .
*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (15 أكتوبر 2014)

*قد تكون مجبرا على الصب من ارتفاع عالى .. 






فمما قد يستخدم بابسط الوسائل دون اضافات كيمائية مثلا لزيادة workability ..
تتفق مع مصنع الخرسانة بتوريد لى يركب فى لى البمب وينزل للسمتوى الذى تريده ... دون الخوف من انفصال حبيبى لمكونات الخطلة segregation





*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (15 أكتوبر 2014)

*مصطلح السوق فى كلمة ( غلايق ) لاعمال البلاط او السيراميك كما بالصورة التالية ..






**فى اعمال الصحية** تنتهى مواسير التهوية غالبا بغطاء كما بالشكل التالى لتوفير خروج الهواء ومنع دخول حشرات قدر المستطاع .






*


----------



## ahmedXPibrahim (15 أكتوبر 2014)

*شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااا*

الاعمال الصحيه
الحوائط الخرسانيه
http://www.4shared.com/office/IJxIB9Wlce/__1_.html
http://www.4shared.com/office/GENuAHTlce/___online.html



الارضيات
http://www.4shared.com/file/UYFK2lVXce/_1_online.html
http://www.4shared.com/office/QkBjvUAAce/_2_online.html
http://www.4shared.com/rar/DlgtfjDgba/_3_online.html

http://www.4shared.com/rar/NjuOLCs-ba/_4_online.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/L7d5HOw9ce/_5_online.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/kiV2wdMQba/__online.html

http://www.4shared.com/office/Redkt465ce/__online.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/0fP40Hgsce/__online.html


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (16 أكتوبر 2014)

*فى اعمل السيراميك خاصة للجدران .**

طبعا بالنسبة للجدران او الحوائط يوجد طريقيتن اما استخدام سيراميك على الخطلة مباشرة او عمل لياسة اولا واستلامها ثم لصق السيراميك باستخدام غراء لاصق ) .. 

عند استخدام خلطة اسمنتية . يراعى شد خيطان كما بالشكل التالى للحوصل على اعمال موزونة تماما دون ميول ... 
* صورة بشكل تخطيطى توضح الخيطان .. عبارة عن خيطين راسينن وخيط افقى يتحرك مع المبلط مع الارتفاع ...






* صورة توضح الخيط الافقى الذى يرتفع مع كل صف من السيراميك 






* صورة توضح الخابور الحديد الذى يدق فى الحائط وينزل منه الخيط .





*


----------



## ahmedXPibrahim (16 أكتوبر 2014)

الشدات و الحداده
http://www.4shared.com/office/SgKquX7iba/___online.html
http://www.4shared.com/rar/c9-isNQPba/_1_online.html
http://www.4shared.com/office/y9O_Duu8ba/_2_.html

http://www.4shared.com/file/anh-x53kce/_3_online.html
http://www.4shared.com/office/E_pOG7XRce/_4_.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/wHzm7D7tce/____.html

http://www.4shared.com/file/Ij3iwLQkce/__1_.html
http://www.4shared.com/office/4dzP0Tcsce/__2.html
http://www.4shared.com/office/Fy78AMNBce/__1_.html

http://www.4shared.com/office/m6Xvc0T1ce/__2.html
http://www.4shared.com/office/f9KZvxrQce/___.html


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (17 أكتوبر 2014)

* اسقف البلاطات المفرغة أو البلاطات المعصبة - الهودرى - Hollow Block >>

لها ميزة استخدام فى بحور واسعة .. وغالبا ما تكون الكمرات فى النظام كمرات مخفية Hidden Beam >







ولكن .. اذا كان بالامكان عمل الكمرات كمرة ساقطة Projected Beam >> فلها جساءة عالية عن الكرمة المخفية . خاصة اذا لم تعارض ناحية معمارية ..













**** ملاحظة فرعية .. **
تلاحظ فى اول صورة حديد الذى يكون فوق بلوكات الطوب او البوليسترين يتم تدكيكه تحت حديد الاعصاب وليس فوقه ..

*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (17 أكتوبر 2014)

*فى اعمال الصحية Plumbing Works >>

تلاحظ من الصورتين التالين 4 معلومات .. 

1- هناك انواع من المواسير المستخدمة فى التغذية ( وليس الصرف ) المواسير باللون الاخضر وهى مواسير حرارية يتم تجمعيها مع بعضها البعض بواسطة ماكينة تسخين .... وقد يستخدم مواسير كما ترى غالبا رصاصية اللون يتم تجميعها بواسطة غراء لاصق .. -- وهذا يستخدم وهذا يستخدم ..

2- السهم المشار اليه كوع ( يسمى كوع جمل ) لامكانية مرور ماسورة راسية على ماسورة افقية .. 

3- تمديد المواسير ايا كانت تتم داخل الجدار او المبانى . ولا تكون فى الخارج كما بالصورة رقم 2 .. فرغم ان شكل الحمام جميل والسيراميك المستخدم جميل ايضا . الا ان مواسير التغذية بالخارج لا تعطى شكل جمالى ابدا ..

4 - البلاعة خاصة بالنسبة لحمام الكرسى الافرنجى تكون غالبا بجانب الكرسى . بحيث تكون فى آخر الحمام والبلاط او السيراميك يكون كله يميل ناحية السيفون . لانك قد تجد بعض السباكين يقوم بعمل السيفون عن باب الحمام وهذا خطأ ..










*


----------



## رزق حجاوي (18 أكتوبر 2014)

المهندس الصامت قال:


> *فى اعمال الصحية Plumbing Works >>
> تلاحظ من الصورتين التالين 4 معلومات ..
> 
> 1- هناك انواع من المواسير المستخدمة فى التغذية ( وليس الصرف ) المواسير باللون الاخضر وهى مواسير حرارية يتم تجمعيها مع بعضها البعض بواسطة ماكينة تسخين .... وقد يستخدم مواسير كما ترى غالبا رصاصية اللون يتم تجميعها بواسطة غراء لاصق .. -- وهذا يستخدم وهذا يستخدم ..
> ...


السلام عليكم
هناك عددة ملاحظات على هذا النوع من الانابيب المستخدمة في تمديدات المياه

يتم استخدام التسخين heating بدلا من استخدام اللاصق adhesive لربط الانابيب ببعضها وبالتالي اذا تم تسخينها لدرجة اكثر من المطلوب يؤدي لظهور نتوء داخل الانبوب مما يقلل من القطر الداخلي للانبوب.
لا يفضل استخدامها للمياه الساخنة حيث لا تتحملها.
تستخدم فقط في حالة التمديد بنظام الخط الواحد one line وبالتالي عند حدوث اي مشكلة تسرب او صيانة لاي نقطة تزويد يتطلب ذلك قطع المياه عن كامل البيت لذا يفضل استخدام تظام الخزائن والبيكس بابيبmanifold system. حيث يتم التحكم بكل نقطة تزيد من خلال المحبس valve الموجود في ا
لخزانة.
اي تسرب للمياه في الخط يتطلب تكسير البلاطة والكشف عن الخط بينما نظام البيكس بايب لا يتطلب ذلك حيث يكون داخل conduit وبالتالي يمكن تغييرة بسهوله.





*Home-run manifold systems


*




Trunk-and-branch systems


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (18 أكتوبر 2014)

*فى الخزان الارضى Underground Water Tank
.. 
كما سلف وتم توضيح عمل الخزان بشدة داخلية فقط . والجانب الخارجى يتم بناءه بطوب أسمنتى ويتم الردم خلفها قبل الصب -- وان كان الطريقة يشوبها بعض عدم الجودة - لكنه مستخدمة فى بعض الاماكن فى دول الخليج ... 






الصورة التالية توضح عمل الخزان بشدة داخلية وشدة خارجية .. فيتم عمل الشدة الداخلية اولا . ثم الحدادة ثم الشدة الخارجية ..







ويراعى خاصة فى أركان جدران الخزان 







. ان يتمل عمل المقصات باى طريقة ... نظرا للاجهادات اللكبيرة فى هذه المنطقة .






قد تجد فى تقاطع بعض الحوائط فى اماكن اخرى ان يتم وقف السيخ فى هذا التقاطع . قد تمر هذه النقطة خاصة انه ليس بها أحمال كما بالضغط الناتج فى حالة الخزانات الارضية ..





*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (18 أكتوبر 2014)

رزق حجاوي قال:


> السلام عليكم
> هناك عددة ملاحظات على هذا النوع من الانابيب المستخدمة في تمديدات المياه
> 
> يتم استخدام التسخين heating بدلا من استخدام اللاصق adhesive لربط الانابيب ببعضها وبالتالي اذا تم تسخينها لدرجة اكثر من المطلوب يؤدي لظهور نتوء داخل الانبوب مما يقلل من القطر الداخلي للانبوب.
> ...



جزاك الله خيرا على الاضافة م. رزق .. وهذا توضيح بسيط أيضا على مواسير البكس ..
فالمواسير المستخدمة فى التغذية غالبا كانت مواسير الحديد المجلفن . ولكن ظهرت المواسير البلاستيك حيث كانت اكثر عملية وانتاجا عن المواسير الحديد ...
وبعد المواسير البلاستيك ظهرت المواسير الحرارية التى لها كفاة عالية . وابيضا توجد مواسير البكس حيث هى الافضل . وهى عبارة عن ( انبوبين الداخلى ابيض او اسود وتمر خلاله المياه -- والخارجى ذو لزنين اما ازرق أو احمر وهو للحماية والعزل ..







مميزات مواسير البكس Pex












لكن لى شخصيا م. رزق قليلا ما رايتها تنفذ . وغالبا ما راي تنفيذ المواسير الحرارية ( الحضراء ) ..هى ذات فاعلية فى المياه البارده والحارة .. 
ونظام الخزائن او نظام وجود أكثر من محبس هو نظام لا شك اكثر فاعلية من عمل محبس واحد يغلق المياه عن كامل المبنى حالة حدوث أعطال .


----------



## ahmedXPibrahim (19 أكتوبر 2014)

*استفسار يا كبيرنا
غلايق سيراميك حوائط الحمام و المطبخ بتكون اعلى او اسفل الحائط
*​


----------



## ahmedXPibrahim (19 أكتوبر 2014)

*استفسار يا كبيرنا
فى مصر
ما هو قطر خراطيم الكهرباء فى السقف
*​


----------



## ahmedXPibrahim (19 أكتوبر 2014)

*استفسار يا كبيرنا
ممكن استخدم السيديهات فى اعمال الموقع
و التراخيص بدلا من اللوح المطبوعه
*​


----------



## ahmedXPibrahim (19 أكتوبر 2014)

*استفسار يا كبيرنا
كم عدد مواسير الصاعد
*​


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (20 أكتوبر 2014)

*غلايق الجدار غالبا بتكون فى اعلى الجدرا م. هانى .. ودا اللى الواقع بيفرضه ... ولكن قد تستخدم غلقة او ما قد يسمى بحزام . يشبه الوزرة فى منتصف الحائط للحصول على شكل جمالى .. ولن تجد غلقة فى نهاية الجدار .







بالنسبة لمواسير السقف غالبا بقطر 18 مم . وفى 16 مم و 22مم . ولا تقل عن 16 مم لسهولة تمديد الاسلاك ..
فى المملكة ما أعرفه مواسير بقطر 22مم و25 مم ..

* بالنسبة للسيديهات . من الصعب التعامل معها م. هانى .. السيديهات دى ممكن لجهة رسمية كمستند يتم الرجوع اليه وقت الحاجة .. تحتلف تمام عن احتياج الموقع لكل اللوحات ..

* بالنسبة لمواسير الصاعد ؟ فلا اعلم عددها لانى لم انفذها بمصر .. واحاول ابحث لحضرتك عن المعلومة ..

*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (20 أكتوبر 2014)

فى اعمال الترميم والاصلاح :- 

Crake Tape


----------



## tvnofalco (20 أكتوبر 2014)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووورين


----------



## ahmedXPibrahim (20 أكتوبر 2014)

*بارك الله فيك و نفع بك
الهدف من الاسئله خريجى 2014

استفسارات من خريجى 2014

ممكن استخدام سيخ الحديد بكامل طوله 12 م
فى اللبشه و الفلات سلاب و حديد الكمرات العدل
الساقط و العلوى

ممكن زيادة وصل الحديد عن 25%

طول وصلة الشد و و صلة الضغط

طول رجل اشارة العامود فى الاساسات

اقل مسافه بين سيخين

اكبر مسافه بين سيخين

اكبر مسافه بين الكانات

اكبر مسافه لكانة الكمره عن العامود

فى حالة تقاطع كمره و عامود موقف الكانات

فى حالة تقاطع كمرتين موقف الكانات

ممكن رفع سيخ حديد العامود عن السقف عند ربطه مع الاشاره

المسافه بين التكسيح السابق و اللاحق

التكسيح يكون عند الخمس و السبع للبحر اى بحر

امتداد السيخ المكسح لربع البحر اى بحر
*​


----------



## alialieng (20 أكتوبر 2014)

:75:


----------



## ahmedXPibrahim (21 أكتوبر 2014)

*فيديوهات الموقع*

فيديوهات الموقع

https://www.youtube.com/user/ARCHAMRADEL/videos

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC6ch0rjPstlp6os1L5Y_f0Q/videos


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (23 أكتوبر 2014)

ahmedXPibrahim قال:


> *بارك الله فيك و نفع بك
> الهدف من الاسئله خريجى 2014
> 
> استفسارات من خريجى 2014
> ...



1- بالنسبة للتكسيح يكون لطول البحر الاكبر بين الكمرتين التى يتم التكسيح بينهما ..
2- ممكن رفع اسيخ العمود عن العمود وربطه بالاشارة .. الفكرة هى وجود طول رباط كافى . وعمليا لا تستطيع رفع حديد العمود عن السقف لانك كلما ارتفعت ستحتاج حديد عمود أطول . لتحقيق طول الرباط الكافى .. وهذا غير عملى .. لذا يكون الرباط مع السقف مباشرة ..
3- فى حالة تقاطع كمرة مع عمود .. تستمر كانات الاعمدة . وقد يسمح بتوقف كانات الاعمدة اذا كانت هناك كرمات من الاربع اتجاهات . 






4- عند تقاطع كمرتين . عمليا تستمر كانات الكمرة الرئيسية .
5- أكبر مسافة بين الكانات . 
للكانات الحلزونية 





وبالنسبة لكانات الاعمدة يجب الا تزيد المسافة بين الكانة والكانة عن 30 سم حسب الكود .

6- اقل مسافة بين سخين حسب الصورة التالية للاسايخ المفردة والمجمعة .






7- اكبر مسافة فى البلاطات العادية مثلا بالنسبة للفرش 20 سم وللغطا ( الثانوى ) 25 سم .
8- طول وصلة الشد والضغط . يمكن الحصول عليها بتفصيلها من الكود .. طول رجل العمود . حساب ارتفاع القاعدة مع خصم الغطاء الخرسانى مع رجل بطول 30 سم مع ارتفاع رقبة العمود مع ارتفاع الميدة مع طول رباط كافى فوق الاعمدة فى حدود 85 سم ..

9-زيادة عدد الوصلات عن 25 % هل يمكن زيادتها .. لا اعلم نظريا ممكن ام لا ؟؟ لكن عمليا قد يخضع ظروف التنفيذ لتجاوز قريب من هذا .

10 - ما يمنع استخدام سيخ 12 م بطوله فى اللبشة او الفلات سلاب خصاة اذا يساعد فى تقليل هدر الحديد ؟ وبالنسبة للكمرات غالبا امكان ارتكاز الاعمدة هى التى تتحكم فى هذه النقطة .

11- المسافة بين السابق واللاحق لم انفذها من قبل . ولكن غالبا حسب ما بحثت كما بالصورة التالية .





وهذه صورة من الواقع لتنفيذ السابق واللاحق . لكن نادرا ان تجدها منفذة فى الطبيعة .


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (23 أكتوبر 2014)

من أنواع الدهانات الحديثة . التى لها بعض المميزات على الدهان التقليدى ..


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (23 أكتوبر 2014)

*فى الاسورا المحيطة Fence بالمبنى ..
تواجه مشكلة خاصة اذا وجد جار ملاصق لا يسمح بعمل رفرفة للقاعدة المسلحة .. 












يتم عمل العمود على نهاية العمود وتصمم القاعدة على حمل لا مركزى وتلاحظ فى الصورة وجو تسليح علوى للقاعدة لتحمل الحمل الناتج عن اللامركزية للعمود .. 












واذا توفر مخطط تنفيذى سيتم ادراجه لاحقا ان شاء الله .
*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (23 أكتوبر 2014)

صورة للابتسامة للفصل بين المشاركات .. توضح امكانيات الهندسة .الرائعة 
احد الكبارى الحديدية بايران .


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (23 أكتوبر 2014)

*من طرق الصب المستخدمة غالبا فقط فى مصر . خاصة فى الابراج او العمارات .. يتم خلط الخرسانة عن طريق خلاطة ويتم رفع الخرسانة عن طريق رافعة . ترفع الى الاعلى ويتم صبها فى برويطة ويتم صب الاعمدة بالجردل . ... 
وقد يتم الصب بالجردل فى بعض المناطق بدول الخليج . ولكن فى الاماكن النائية خاصة اذا لم تتوفر خرسانة جاهزة قريبة من الموقع .. 
طبها هذا فقط بالنسبة للاعمدة .












*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (23 أكتوبر 2014)

*للمهندسين الجدد :-
فى الغالب بالنسبة لخرسانة ميول السقف ( الخرسانة الرغوية ) .






يكون معطى فى المخطط اتجاهات الميول ومعدل ميل الاوتار الخرسانية التى يتم عملها قبل الصب .
والاوتار عموما ترمى الى مكان الجرجورى الزهر او البلاستيك ..ومن الجرجورى الى ماسورة راسية لصرف المطر .
ويلاحظ انه يتم تقسيم المساحة للسقف كلما أمكن حتى لا يحتاج لزيادة ارتفاع الخرسانة لتسبب حملا زائدا على السقف ..








*


----------



## ahmedXPibrahim (23 أكتوبر 2014)

شكرا حبيب قلبى و عقلى
ياريت تركز جدا
على خريجى 2014

الدهانات
http://www.4shared.com/zip/Cdn5ZQ2Hba/_____.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/3sXU3h0Yba/_1_.html
http://www.4shared.com/office/xKMJlEGwba/_2_online.html


----------



## ahmedXPibrahim (24 أكتوبر 2014)

*ممكن استفسار يا كبيرنا
بالنسبه للحديد المكسح للكمرات
خمس و سبع و ربع البحر
المقصود البحر
الحر النظيف الصافى
اى من وش الركيزه الى وش الركيزه الآخرى
*​


----------



## ahmedXPibrahim (24 أكتوبر 2014)

*معدلات الاداء*

معدلات الاداء


----------



## ahmedXPibrahim (24 أكتوبر 2014)

الابواب و الشبابيك ............... النجاره المعماريه
ارتفاع حلق الباب 220 سم منهم 10سم اسفل الارضيات
الفتحات
باب الشقه 100 سم
باب البلكونه 100 سم
باب الغرفه 90 سم
باب الحمام 80 سم
شباك الصاله و الغرف 100*100سم على الاقل
شباك الحمام و المطبخ 60*60 سم على الاقل
ارتفاع سور البلكونه 90 سم اعلى تشطيب الارضيات
ارتفاع دروة السطح 90 سم اعلى تشطيب الارضيات
جلسه الشباك 90 سم اعلى تشطيب الارضيات
يتم تثبيت حلق الباب بثلاثة كانات لكل قائم من الداخل
يتم استلام الحلوق بميزان المياه


----------



## ahmedXPibrahim (24 أكتوبر 2014)

السؤال المفاجئ والمحرج أحياننا :
أحياننا وأنت بصفتك مهندس عندما تتعرض لسؤال مفاجئ من مالك المشروع أو من قريب أو زميل لايعمل فى الهندسه أو انت شخصيا عندما تريد بالتقريب معرفة الكميات والتكلفه المدئيه لاى مشروع أو يكون عندك شقه أو عماره تريد سريعا معرفة كمياتها بدون حصر
فلابد وأنت مهندس ان تكون حاضر الذهن سريع الرد سواء لمالك المشروع أو لزميلك أو لنفسك
ومن هذه المعدلات التى تم تقديرها بعد حصر العديد من المشاريع التى تم تنفيذها هى كالاتى :-
1- اجمالى كميات مكعبات الخرسانه المسلحه المطلوبه للمبنى = 40 الى 50 % من اجمالى مسطح الادوار لهذا المبنى ويتوقف ذلك على نوع بلاطه الاسقف ونوع الاساسات
مثال: عماره سكنيه بمسطح الدور = 300 م2 وعدد الادوار = 10 ادوار
اذن اجمالى مسطحات العماره = 300 * 10 = 3000 م2
اذن اجمالى مكعب الخرسانه المسلحه لهذه العماره من الاساسات للدور الاخير = 0.45* 3000 = 1350 متر مكعب
2- نسبة ووزن الحديد المسلح فى القواعد المسلحه المنفصله بدون وجود ميدات رابطه = 45 الى 60 كجم/م3 م3(للمتر المكعب)
3- نسبة ووزن الحديد المسلح فى القواعد المسلحه المنفصله مع وجود ميدات رابطه بين القواعد المسلحه = 90 الى 100 كجم / م3 م3(للمتر المكعب)
4- نسبة ووزن الحديد فى البلاطه العاديه solid slab من 90 الى 100 كجم /م3(للمتر المكعب)
يعنى مكعب السقف بالتقريب = مسطح الدور الواحد * 22 الى 25 سم
5- نسبة ووزن الحديد فى البلاطه الهوردى hollow block من 120 لى 130 كجم/ م3(للمتر المكعب) ( مع ملاحظة أن مكعب السقف شامل الطوب الهوردى)
6- نسبة ووزن الحديد فى البلاطه اللاكمريه flat slab = 130 الى 150 كجم/م3 (للمتر المكعب)
7- كمية مكعبات خرسانه الاعمده فى الدور الواحد = 15 الى 25 % من كمية مكعبات الخرسانه المسلحه لهذا الدور
8- نسبة ووزن الحديد فى الاعمده وحوائط القص = 180 الى 250 كجم/م3 (للمتر المكعب)
9- عدد الطوب المطلوب للبلاطه الهوردى للدور الواحد = مسطح الدور الواحد مضروبا فى 4 الى 5 طوبات مقاس 20 *40 * ارتفاع الطوبه المذكور فى اللوحات
مثال : سقف بمسطح أفقى = 300 م2 والسقف كله بلاطه هوردى يحتاج هذا السقف الى عدد طوب هوردى = 300 م2 * 4.5 طوبه = 1350 طوبه بمقاس 20 *40 * ارتفاع الطوبه المذكور فى اللوحات
10- عدد الطوب لعمل مبانى الدور الواحد مقاس 25*12*6 سم = 85 الى 95 طوبه للمتر المسطح الافقى من الدور الواحد
مثال : المسطح الافقى للدور المتكرر لعماره سكنيه = 300 م2 فان كمية الطوب المطلوبه بمقاس 25*12*6 سم لبناء هذا الدور = 300 * 90 =27000 طوبه اى سبعه وعشرون الف طوبه بالتقريب طبعا
11- عدد شكاير الاسمنت اللازمه لبناء الف طوبه مقاس 25*12*6 سم = 3.50 الى 4 شكاير
12- اجمالى مسطح المحاره الداخليه للدور الواحد أو للشقه على سبيل المثال= مسطح الدور أو مسطح الشقه مضروبا فى عدد= 2.70 الى 3.00 على حسب ارتفاع الدور
مثال : شقه بمسطح 150 م2 المسطحات التقريبيه للمحاره (اللياسه) الداخليه = 150 م2 *2.8 = 420 م2 تقريبا
13- معدل استهلاك معجون الدهانات للحوائط الداخليه عدد 3 سكينه = 1.50 الى 2.00 م2 لكل 1.00 كجم معجون
14- معدل استهلاك دهان البلاستك الداخلى عدد 3 اوجه = 6.00 الى 8.00 م2 لكل 1 لتر بلاستك
15 - معدل استهلاك برميل البتومين الممتلى انتاج شركة الاسكندريه اللازم لعزل الخرسانه المسلحه بعدد 2 وجه = 60 الى 70 م2 لكل برميل


----------



## ahmedXPibrahim (24 أكتوبر 2014)

اعمال المبانى بالطوب المصمت 25*12*6 سم
م3 مبانى يعادل 8 م2 مبانى
م2 مبانى يحتاج 70 طوبه
الالف طوبه تحتاج 4 شكائر اسمنت
الالف طوبه تحتاج 0.67 م3 رمل
ام3 مونه تحتاج 1م3 رمل و 6 شكائر اسمنت
يفضل الطوب الاسمنت المصمت فى الحمامات و المطابخ و اسفل الارض


----------



## ahmedXPibrahim (24 أكتوبر 2014)

اعمال البياض
1م3 مونة طرطشه تحتاج 1م3 رمل و 9 شكائر اسمنت وتنتج 200 م2 طرطشه
1م3 مونة بياض تحتاج 1م3 رمل و 6 شكائر اسمنت وتنتج 40 م2 بياض بسمك 2 سم
البؤجه 5*10 سم
البؤج اسفل السقف ب 50سم
البؤج اعلى الارضيه ب 50 سم
المسافه بين البؤج لا تزيد عن 2 م
استلام البؤج بميزان الخيط
الاوتار ملئ ما بين البؤج
استلام البياض بالقده الالومنيوم بطول 3 م رأسى و أفقى و قطرى


----------



## ahmedXPibrahim (24 أكتوبر 2014)

اعمال العزل المائى
برميل البيتومين المؤكسد فى حدود 200 كجم
1.5 كجم يدهن 1م2
الرولات 1*10 م2
الروله تغطى تقريبا 8.5 م2
عزل اللبشه العاديه الحمامات حمامات السباحه الحوائط المسلحه
يتم الدهان بالبيتومين المؤكسد
يتم التغطيه بالرولات باستخدام النار
بالنسبه للاساسات
يتم الدهان وجهين بالبيتومين المؤكسد


----------



## ahmedXPibrahim (24 أكتوبر 2014)

معادلات حساب الشدة الخشبية للأسقف
ولحساب الشده الخشبيه بطريقه تقريبيه عن طريق استخدام بعض المعادلات :-
عدد القوائم (عروق أو جاكات ) المطلوبه لكامل السقف = 4 × مسطح السقف =4 × 75 = 300عرق
عدد الألواح ( عروق او موسكي ) المطلوبه لتعريق وتطريح كامل السقف =1.33 × مسطح السقف = 1.33×75 = 100 لوح
عدد البرندات(عروق او موسكي ـو مواسير للجاكات) المطلوبه للسقف كامل =1.33 × مسطح السقف =1.33 × 75 = 100 لوح
عدد الواح التطبيق(اللتزانه ) المطلوبه لتطبيق السقف كامل = 3.33 × مسطح السقف =3.33×75=250 لوح
عدد الالواح(اللتزانه ) المطلوبه تجليد لجنبي كمرات السقف كامل = 2× مسطح السقف =2 × 75 = 150 لوح
طيب المتر المكعب خشب فيه كام لوح او كام عرق
بلاش
انا عندي كذا عرق أو كذا لوح دول يطلعم كام متر مكعب خشب
1م3 عروق =1/(0.1 × 0.1 × 3.0 ) =1/ 0.03 = 33.33 عرق
1م3 لتزانه = 1/(0.1 × 0.025 × 3.0 ) = 1/ 0.0075 = 133.33 لوح
1م3 موسكي = 1/( 0.1 × 0.05 × 3.0 ) = 1/0.015 = 66.66 لوح
طيب الكلام ده ايه هو مصدره ؟؟؟!!!!
من الممكن الحساب علي اساس الغالبيه اللي هي طول اللوح أو العرق 3 متر ونحسبها علي اساس المتر المربع الواحد من السقف
طبعا في لوحلتزانه عرض 12 سم عرض & 10 سم عرض ممكن نعتبر العرض 10 سم للتسهيل وكمان فرق 2 سم عن عرض 12 سم ممكن نعتبرهم جزء تعويض عن الهالك
بالنسبه ل التطبيق السقف
مساحه لوح التطبيق الواحد = 0.1 × 3.0= 0.3 م2
عدد الالواح المطلوبه لتطبيق 1 م 2 من السطح = 1/ 0.03 = 3.33 لوح
عدد الواح التطبيق المطلوبه لتطبيق السقف كامل = 75× 3.33= 249.75 =تقريبا 250 لوح
أو بطريقه تانيه
عدد الواح التطبيق المطلوبه لتطبيق السقف كامل = 75/ 0.3 = 250 لوح
ممكن نقول المعادله دي
عدد الواح التطبيق المطلوبه لتطبيق السقف كامل = 3.33 × مسطح السقف
حساب جوانب الكمرات
علي فرض ان مساحه الغرف في المتوسط تقريبا 3.5 م × 3.5 م بمعني انه كل طول 3.5 م.ط يوجد كمره بالسقف
يعني لو عاوز تحسبها
في الاتجاه الطوالي الكمره الواحده تغطي عرض 3.5 م بطول المبني ماعدا البادي والناهي تغطي 3.5 /2
عدد الكمرات في الاتجاه العرضي = ( طول السقف / 3.5 ) +1 والبادي والناهي بكمره واحده يعني نخصم كمره
عدد الكمرات في الاتجاه الطولي التي تغطي شريحه عرضها 3.5 = ( عرض السقف / 3.5 )
طبعا طول الكمرات في الاتجاه الطولي = طول السقف
عدد الكمرات في الاتجاه العرضي التي تغطي شريحه عرضها 3.5 = ( طول السقف / 3.5 )
طبعا طول الكمرات في الاتجاه العرضي = عرض السقف
أطوال الكمرات الطوليه والعرضيه التي تغطي شريحه عرضها 3.5
= ( عرض السقف / 3.5 ) × طول السقف + ( طول السقف / 3.5 ) × عرض السقف
= ( طول السقف × عرض السقف + عرض السقف × طول السقف ) / عرض الشريحه المتوسطه
=2×مساحه السقف /3.5 = 2*75/3.5 = 42.85 متر طولي تقريبا 43 متر طولي
علي فرض عمق الكمره 60سم وشيل منهم 10 سم سمك السقف يعني سقوط الكمره 50 سم علي فرض ان شغال ب لوح سمك 10 سم يعني المتر الطولي للكمره يحتاج 5 الواح لتزانه للجنب الواحد والجنبين عاوز 10 لوح
عدد الالواح المطلوبه لجنبي للكمره الواحده = 10الواح
عدد الالواح المطلوبه لجنبي كمرات السقف كامل = عدد الالواح المطلوبه لجنبي للكمره الواحده × أطوال الكمرات الطوليه والعرضيه لكامل السقف / طول لوح اللتزانه
= 10 × 43 / 3 = 143 لوح لتزانه تقريبا 150 لوح
يعني ممكن نقول المعادله دي
عدد الالواح المطلوبه لجنبي كمرات السقف كامل 2×مساحه السقف / متوسط عرض الشريحه) × ( عدد الالواح المطلوبه لجنبي للكمره الواحده / طول لوح اللتزانه)
طيب للتقريب
عدد الالواح المطلوبه لجنبي كمرات السقف كامل = 2× مسطح السقف
بالنسبه للقوائم الراسيه عروق او جاكات معدنيه بالعدد
القائم الراسي يوضع كل 0.5 مترالي 0.75 متر طولي في الاتجاهين يعني العرق بيشيل 0.25 م2 علي فرض كل 0.5 م
عدد القوائم المطلوبه لكل 1 م2 = 1/ (0.5*0.5) = 4 قوائم
عدد القوائم المطلوبه لكامل السقف = 75 × 4 = 300 قائم
أو بطريقه تانيه
عدد القوائم المطلوبه لكامل السقف =75 / (0.5*0.5) = 300 قائم
يعني ممكن نقول المعادله دي
عدد القوائم المطلوبه لكامل السقف = 4 × مسطح السقف
بالنسبه للتطاريح أو العراقات (العروق الافقيه او الموسكي أو التزانه علي سيفها)
يتم حسابها مره تم يتم مضاعفتها (مره للتعريق ومره للتطريح)
بالنسبه للتعريق يتم الرص كل 0.5 متر او المسافه التي تم عملها للقوائم الراسيه اطوال الموسكي 3 متر او 4 متر بفرص انها 3 متر
لوح الموسكي أو التعريق الواحد يغطي مساحه = 0.5 × 3 = 1.5 م 2
عدد ألواح الموسكي المطلوب لتعريق 1 م2 = 1 / 1.5 = 0.667 لوح
عدد الواح الموسكي المطلوبه لتعريق كامل السقف = 75 × 0.667 = 50 لوح او عرق
أو بطريقه تانيه
عدد الواح الموسكي المطلوبه لتعريق كامل السقف =75 / (0.5 × 3 ) = 50 لوح أو عرق
وكمان
عدد الواح الموسكي المطلوبه لتطريح كامل السقف = عدد الواح الموسكي المطلوبه لتعريق كامل السقف =50 لوح أو عرق
يبقي
عدد الألواح المطلوبه لتعريق وتطريح كامل السقف = 2 × 50 = 100 لوح أو عرق
يعني ممكن نقول المعادله دي
عدد الألواح المطلوبه لتعريق وتطريح كامل السقف =1.33 × مسطح السقف
بالنسبه ل البرندات
عدد صفوف القوائم في الاتجاه الطولي = عرض السقف / المسافه بين القوائم = العرض /0.5 = 2× العرض
طول البرندات لصفوف القوائم في الاتجاه الطولي = طول السقف
مجموع أطوال البرندات في صفوف القوائم في الاتجاه الطولي = العدد × الطول = 2× العرض × الطول = 2 × المساحه
عدد صفوف القوائم في الاتجاه العرضي = طول السقف / المسافه بين القوائم = الطول / 0.5 = 2×الطول
طول البرندات لصفوف القوائم في الاتجاه العرضي = عرض السقف
مجموع أطوال البرندات في صفوف القوائم في الاتجاه العرضي = العدد × العرض = 2× الطول × العرض = 2 × المساحه
بفرض ان طول البرنده العرق اوالموسكي = 3.00 متر
عدد البرندات المطلوبه للسقف = 2 × 2× مساحه السقف / طول البرنده = 4×75/3 = 1.33 ×75 = 99.75 = تقريبا 100 برنده
يعني ممكن نقول المعادله دي
عدد البرندات المطلوبه للسقف كامل =1.33 × مسطح السقف
من الاخر تقريبا
عدد القوائم (عروق أو جاكات ) المطلوبه لكامل السقف = 4 × مسطح السقف =4 × 75 = 300عرق
عدد الألواح ( عروق او موسكي ) المطلوبه لتعريق وتطريح كامل السقف =1.33 × مسطح السقف = 1.33×75 = 100 لوح
عدد البرندات(عروق او موسكي ـو مواسير للجاكات) المطلوبه للسقف كامل =1.33 × مسطح السقف =1.33 × 75 = 100 لوح
عدد الواح التطبيق(اللتزانه ) المطلوبه لتطبيق السقف كامل = 3.33 × مسطح السقف =3.33×75=250 لوح
عدد الالواح(اللتزانه ) المطلوبه تجليد لجنبي كمرات السقف كامل = 2× مسطح السقف =2 × 75 = 150 لوح
طيب المتر المكعب خشب فيه كام لوح او كام عرق
بلاش
انا عندي كذا عرق أو كذا لوح دول يطلعم كام متر مكعب خشب
1م3 عروق =1/(0.1 × 0.1 × 3.0 ) =1/ 0.03 = 33.33 عرق
1م3 لتزانه = 1/(0.1 × 0.025 × 3.0 ) = 1/ 0.0075 = 133.33 لوح
1م3 موسكي = 1/( 0.1 × 0.05 × 3.0 ) = 1/0.015 = 66.66 لوح​


----------



## ahmedXPibrahim (24 أكتوبر 2014)

*اسعار التنفيذ 2014*
*اسعار الخامات في المتوسط ( جنيه مصرى : جم )
حديد التسليح 5500 جم / طن
الاسمنت البورتلاندى 800 جم / طن
اسعار الصب : على حسب محتوى الاسمنت وجهد الخرسانه وطريقة الصب المتبعه
اسعار المصنعيات شامله العده الخشبيه
قواعد منفصله 150 - 180 جم / م3
لبشه خرسانه عاديه 100 - 120 جم / م3
الاعمدة والاسقف للدور الارضى من 160 الى 200 جم / م3
الاعمدة والاسقف للدور المتكرر نفس الاسعار السابقه يضاف اليها علاوه 10 جم / م3 للدور الواحد
تقل تلك الاسعار في حالة الاسقف **flat slab** بنسبه تصل الى حوالى 10 %*


*بالمتر المكعب توريد وعمل خرسانة مسلحة لزوم الأساسات [ قواعد منفصلة ] حسب الأبعاد الموضحة بالرسومات التنفيذية والخرسانة ذات محتوى أسمنتي لايقل عن 350 كجم أسمنت بورتلاندي عادي للمتر المكعب من الخرسانة وحديد التسليح طبقا للمبين بالرسومات الإنشائية مع الهزالميكانيكي جيدا وتسوية السطح العلوي ومعالجته و علي ان تحقق الخرسانة جهد لا يقل عن 250 كجم / سم2 والسعر يشمل كل ما يلزم لنهو العمل كاملا*
*يشمل بند الاساسات قواعد منفصله القواعد والسملات والشدادات في حالة وجودها
التكاليف المباشره :-
نقوم بحساب كمية الحديد / م3 حسب تفريدة الحديد ( طريقة رص وتوزيع الحديد )
وذلك بقسمة كمية الحديد / كمية الخرسانه المسلحة للقواعد وتشمل كمية الحديد الحديد المستخدم لاشارات الاعمدة حيث يتم تحميل كميته على القواعد
وكذلك تشمل الحسابات كميات الحديد للسملات والشدادات وبادىء السلم وخلافه
في المتوسط تكون كمية الحديد للأساسات قواعد منفصله من 75 - 85 كجم / م3 وتؤخذ في المتوسط 80 كجم / م3
وبالتالى تكلفة حديد التسليح = 80 * 5.5 = 440 جم / م3
تكلفة سلك الرباط = 5 جم / م3
تكلفة الخرسانه المسلحة شامله الصب باستخدام البامب جهد 250 كجم / سم2 بمحتوى اسمنت 350 كجم / م3
التكلفة في المتوسط بسعر اليوم = 330 جم / م3
لو فرضنا اسناد اعمال النجارة والحدادة لمقاول باطن والسعر يشمل الشده الخشبيه ( العده )
سيكون متوسط سعر المتر 170 جم / م3
اعمال الفرمجه والهز = 4 جم / م3
اعمال المعالجة للخرسانه لمدة اسبوع على الاقل = 5 جم / م3
وبالتالى اجمالى التكلفة المباشره
= 440 + 5+330+170 + 4+5 = 954 جم / م3
التكلفة الغير مباشره وهامش الربح بنسبة 50 % = 954 *.5 = 477 جم / م3
سعر المتر المكعب = 954 + 477 = 1431 جم / م3

في حالة وجود عدة خشبيه لدى الشركة وتم اسناد اعمال الحدادة والنجاره بدون عدة لمقاول باطن ستكون تكلفة المصنعيات كالتالى
- اعمال الحدادة للأساسات = 30 - 35 جم / م3
- اعمال النجارة = 70 - 85 جم / م3
- هالك الخشب يتم حسابه في المتوسط =15- 20 جم / م3
وبالتالى ستكون تكلفة المتر المكعب = 30 + 80 + 20 = 130 جم / م3
واذا ما قورن الفرق في التكاليف في حالة اسناد الاعمال لمقاول باطن بعده او بدون سيكون الفرق
= 170- 130 = 40 جم / م3
او ما يعادل كنسبة = 40 / 1430 * 100 = 2.8 % او ما يقل عن 3 % من سعر البند*

*في حالة وجود نسب عاليه من الاملاح والكبريتات يستخدم اسمنت مقاوم للكبريتات وتكون صيغة البند *
*بالمتر المكعب توريد وعمل خرسانة مسلحة لزوم الأساسات [ قواعد منفصلة ] حسب الأبعاد الموضحة بالرسومات التنفيذية والخرسانة ذات محتوى أسمنتي لايقل عن 350 كجم أسمنت بورتلاندي مقاوم للكبريتات للمتر المكعب من الخرسانة وحديد التسليح طبقا للمبين بالرسومات الإنشائية مع الهز الميكانيكي جيدا وتسوية السطح العلوي ومعالجته و علي ان تحقق الخرسانة جهد لا يقل عن 250 كجم / سم2 والسعر يشمل كل ما يلزم لنهو العمل كاملا*
*نفس تكاليف البند السابق فقط سيزداد تكلفة منتج الخرسانه بنفس النسبه في زيادة سعر الاسمنت من اسمنت بورتلاندى عادى الى اسمنت مقاوم للكبريتات
الفرق في السعر في حدود 50 جم / طن
تكلفة الخرسانه ستزداد بقيمة 50 *7 / 20 = 17.5 جم / م3
مما سيؤدى الى زيادة سعر البند في حدود 25 جم / م3
سيكون السعر الاجمالى م3 = 1455 جم / م3*

*بالمتر المكعب توريد وعمل خرسانة مسلحة لزوم الأساسات [ قواعد شريطية ] حسب الأبعاد الموضحة بالرسومات التنفيذية والخرسانة ذات محتوى أسمنتي لايقل عن 350 كجم أسمنت بورتلاندي مقاوم للكبريتات للمتر المكعب من الخرسانة وحديد التسليح طبقا للمبين بالرسومات الإنشائية مع الهز الميكانيكي جيدا وتسوية السطح العلوي ومعالجته و علي ان تحقق الخرسانة جهد لا يقل عن 250 كجم / سم2 والسعر يشمل كل ما يلزم لنهو العمل كاملا*
*نفس طريقة التحليل السابقه فقط متوسط كمية الحديد سيكون اعلى واسعار المصنعيات ستكون اقل
- كمية الحديد في المتوسط ستكون في حدود 95 - 100 كجم / م3
تكلفة حديد التسليح = 100 *55= 550 جم
تكلفة سلك الرباط = 5 جم / م3
تكلفة الخرسانه المسلحة شامله الصب باستخدام البامب جهد 250 كجم / سم2 بمحتوى اسمنت 350 كجم / م3
التكلفة في المتوسط بسعر اليوم = 330 جم / م3
لو فرضنا اسناد اعمال النجارة والحدادة لمقاول باطن والسعر يشمل الشده الخشبيه ( العده )
سيكون متوسط سعر المتر 120 جم / م3
اعمال الفرمجه والهز = 4 جم / م3
اعمال المعالجة للخرسانه لمدة اسبوع على الاقل = 5 جم / م3
وبالتالى اجمالى التكلفة المباشره
= 550 + 5+330+120 + 4+5 = 1014 جم / م3
التكلفة الغير مباشره وهامش الربح بنسبة 50 % = 1014 *.5 = 507 جم / م3
سعر المتر المكعب = 1014 + 507 = 1521 جم / م3*

*بالمتر المكعب توريد وعمل خرسانة مسلحة لزوم الأساسات [ لبشه مسلحه ] حسب الأبعاد الموضحة بالرسومات والخرسانة ذات محتوى أسمنتي لايقل عن 350 كجم أسمنت بورتلاندي عادى للمتر المكعب من الخرسانة وحديد التسليح طبقا للمبين بالرسومات الإنشائية مع الهز الميكانيكي جيدا وتسوية السطح العلوي ومعالجته و علي ان تحقق الخرسانة جهد لا يقل عن 250 كجم / سم2 والسعر يشمل كل ما يلزم لنهو العمل كاملا*
*- كمية الحديد في المتوسط ستكون في حدود 50 - 60 كجم / م3
تكلفة حديد التسليح = 55 *5.5= 302 جم
تكلفة سلك الرباط = 5 جم / م3
تكلفة الخرسانه المسلحة شامله الصب باستخدام البامب جهد 250 كجم / سم2 بمحتوى اسمنت 350 كجم / م3
التكلفة في المتوسط بسعر اليوم = 330 جم / م3
لو فرضنا اسناد اعمال النجارة والحدادة لمقاول باطن والسعر يشمل الشده الخشبيه ( العده )
سيكون متوسط سعر المتر 100 جم / م3
اعمال الفرمجه والهز = 3 جم / م3
اعمال المعالجة للخرسانه لمدة اسبوع على الاقل = 4 جم / م3
وبالتالى اجمالى التكلفة المباشره
= 302 + 5+330+100 + 3+4 = 744 جم / م3
التكلفة الغير مباشره وهامش الربح بنسبة 50 % = 744 *.5 = 372 جم / م3
سعر المتر المكعب = 744 + 372 = 1116 جم / م3*

*بالمتر المكعب توريد وعمل خرسانة مسلحة لزوم الحوائط السانده حسب الأبعاد الموضحة بالرسومات والخرسانة ذات محتوى أسمنتي لايقل عن 350 كجم أسمنت بورتلاندي عادى للمتر المكعب من الخرسانة وحديد التسليح طبقا للمبين بالرسومات الإنشائية مع الهز الميكانيكي جيدا وتسوية السطح العلوي ومعالجته و علي ان تحقق الخرسانة جهد لا يقل عن 250 كجم / سم2 والسعر يشمل كل ما يلزم لنهو العمل كاملا*
*- كمية الحديد في المتوسط ستكون في حدود 100 - 110 كجم / م3
تكلفة حديد التسليح = 105 *5.5= 577 جم
تكلفة سلك الرباط = 5 جم / م3
تكلفة الخرسانه المسلحة شامله الصب باستخدام البامب جهد 250 كجم / سم2 بمحتوى اسمنت 350 كجم / م3
التكلفة في المتوسط بسعر اليوم = 330 جم / م3
لو فرضنا اسناد اعمال النجارة والحدادة لمقاول باطن والسعر يشمل الشده الخشبيه ( العده )
سيكون متوسط سعر المتر 170 جم / م3
اعمال الفرمجه والهز = 5 جم / م3
اعمال المعالجة للخرسانه لمدة اسبوع على الاقل = 5 جم / م3
وبالتالى اجمالى التكلفة المباشره
= 577 + 5+330+170 + 5+5 = 1092 جم / م3
التكلفة الغير مباشره وهامش الربح بنسبة 50 % = 1092 *.5 = 546 جم / م3
سعر المتر المكعب = 1092 + 546 = 1638 جم / م3*

*بالمتر الطولي توريد وعمل خوازيق ميكانيكي بالتفريغ من الخرسانة المسلحة بالأبعاد والأطوال والتسليح المبين باللوحات التنفيذية وخرسانة الخازوق ذات محتوي اسمنتي لا يقل عن 400كجم أسمنت بولاتلاندي عادي للمتر المكعب من الخرسانة وحديد التسليح طبقا للمبين بالرسومات الأنشائية مع الدمك الميكانيكي جيدا و المعالجة وعلي ان تحقق الخرسانة رتبة لا تقل عن 300 كجم/سم2 والسعر يشمل اجراء اختبار التحميل ويشمل كل ما يلزم حسب اصول الصناعه والمواصفات قطر 40 سم*
*( مثال : خوازيق قطر 40 سم وباجمالى طول 20 م .. والتسليح 8 قطر 16 مم وبطول 12 م وكانات حلزونيه قطر 8 مم والمسافه البينيه 15 سم )
كمية الحديد للخازوق الواحد = 8 ×12×1.58= 152 كجم
كانات بقطر 8 مم بطريقة تقريبه = 35 كجم
اجمالى الحديد = 152+35 = 187 كجم
اجمالى كمية الخرسانه للخازوق الواحد = 3.14 * 0.2*0.2*20= 2.5 م3
باضافه كمية 0.25 م3 هالك خرسانه بعد صب الخازوق
اجمالى الخرسانه = 2.5 + 0.25= 2.75 م3
حساب التكاليف المباشره :-
كمية الحديد = 187 * 5.5 = 1028 جم
مصنعيات الحديد شامل اللحام = 200 جم للخازوق الواحد
تكلفة م3 خرسانه جهد 300 كجم / سم2 بمحتوى اسمنت لا يقل عن 400 كجم / م3 شامل اضافات مؤخرات الشك وشامل الصب باستخدام البامب التكلفه = 400 جم / م3
تكلفة الخازوق الواحد = 400 × 2.75 = 1100 جم
اجمالى تكلفة الخازوق من الخامات والصب = 1028 +200+1100 = 2328 جم
تكلفة المتر الطولى = 2328 / 20 = 116.4 جم / م . ط
تكلفة المتر الطولى باستخدام ماكينة الخوازيق = 50 - 60 جم / م .ط ( حسب عدد الخوازيق )
اجمالى التكلفة للمتر الطولى = 116.4 +55 = 171.4 جم
التكلفة الغير مباشرة وهامش الربح بنسبة 50 % = 171.4*0.5= 85.7 جم / م.ط
اجمالى السعر للمتر الطولى =171.4+ 85.7 = 257 جم / م.ط ( تقريبا )*

*بالمتر المكعب توريد وعمل خرسانة مسلحة لزوم الاعمدة والحوائط حسب الأبعاد الموضحة بالرسومات والخرسانة ذات محتوى أسمنتي لايقل عن 350 كجم أسمنت بورتلاندي عادى للمتر المكعب من الخرسانة وحديد التسليح طبقا للمبين بالرسومات الإنشائية مع الهز الميكانيكي جيدا علي ان تحقق الخرسانة جهد لا يقل عن 250 كجم / سم2 والسعر يشمل كل ما يلزم لنهو العمل كاملا*
*التكاليف المباشرة :-*
*وفى هذا المثال ستتم الدراسه على كمية حديد 160 كجم / م3 لمنشأ يتكون من خمسة ادوار
تكلفة حديد التسليح = 160 *5.5= 880 جم / م3
تكلفة سلك الرباط = 8 جم / م3
تكلفة الخرسانه المسلحة شامله الصب باستخدام البامب جهد 250 كجم / سم2 بمحتوى اسمنت 350 كجم / م3
التكلفة في المتوسط بسعر اليوم = 330 جم / م3
لو فرضنا اسناد اعمال النجارة والحدادة لمقاول باطن والسعر يشمل الشده الخشبيه ( العده )
سيكون متوسط سعر المتر لاعمدة للدور الارضى = 170 جم / م3
اضافة علاوه 10 جنية لكل دور تكون اجمالى العلاوة = 4 * 10 = 40 جم
تكلفة الدور الاخير = 170 + 40 = 210 جم / م3
متوسط التكلفة للمصنعيات كمتوسط للمبنى ككل = ( 170 + 210 ) / 2 = 190 جم / م3
اعمال الفرمجه والهز = 10 جم / م3
اعمال المعالجة للخرسانه لمدة اسبوع على الاقل = 5 جم / م3
وبالتالى اجمالى التكلفة المباشره
= 880 + 8+330+190 + 10+5 = 1423 جم / م3
التكلفة الغير مباشره وهامش الربح بنسبة 50 % = 1423 *.5 = 711.5 جم / م3
سعر المتر المكعب = 1423 + 711.5 = 2134.5 جم / م3 ( 2135 تقريبا )*

*بالمتر المكعب توريد وعمل خرسانة مسلحة للهيكل الخرسانى لزوم البلاطات السوليد والسلالم حسب الأبعاد الموضحة بالرسومات والخرسانة ذات محتوى أسمنتي لايقل عن 350 كجم أسمنت بورتلاندي عادى للمتر المكعب من الخرسانة وحديد التسليح طبقا للمبين بالرسومات الإنشائية مع الهز الميكانيكي جيدا علي ان تحقق الخرسانة جهد لا يقل عن 250 كجم / سم2 والسعر يشمل كل ما يلزم لنهو العمل على الوجة الاكمل*
*التكاليف المباشرة :-
كمية حديد التسليح للاسقف السوليد تتراوح في المتوسط 100 كجم / م3
وفى هذا المثال ستتم الدراسه على كمية حديد 100 كجم / م3 لمنشأ يتكون من خمسة ادوار
تكلفة حديد التسليح = 100 *5.5= 550 جم / م3
تكلفة سلك الرباط = 5 جم / م3
تكلفة الخرسانه المسلحة شامله الصب باستخدام البامب جهد 250 كجم / سم2 بمحتوى اسمنت 350 كجم / م3
التكلفة في المتوسط بسعر اليوم = 330 جم / م3
لو فرضنا اسناد اعمال النجارة والحدادة لمقاول باطن والسعر يشمل الشده الخشبيه ( العده )
سيكون متوسط سعر المتر للدور الارضى = 170 جم / م3
اضافة علاوه 10 جنية لكل دور تكون اجمالى العلاوة = 4 * 10 = 40 جم
تكلفة الدور الاخير = 170 + 40 = 210 جم / م3
متوسط التكلفة للمصنعيات كمتوسط للمبنى ككل = ( 170 + 210 ) / 2 = 190 جم / م3
اعمال الفرمجه والهز = 4 جم / م3
اعمال المعالجة للخرسانه لمدة اسبوع على الاقل = 5 جم / م3
وبالتالى اجمالى التكلفة المباشره
= 880 + 5+330+190 + 4+5 = 1084 جم / م3
التكلفة الغير مباشره وهامش الربح بنسبة 50 % = 1423 *.5 = 542 جم / م3
سعر المتر المكعب = 1084 + 542 = 1626 جم / م3*

*بالمتر المسطح توريد و عمل خرسانة مسلحة للارضيات بسمك 15 سم وشبكتين حديد تسليح 6 قطر 12 مم فى الأتجاهين علوي وسفلي والخرسانه ذات جهد 250 كجم / سم2 على الا يقل محتوى الاسمنت عن 350 كجم / م3 مع الهز الميكانيكى جيدا وتسوية السطح العلوي ومعالجته وكل ما يلزم لنهو العمل على الوجه الاكمل*
*التكاليف المباشرة :-
كمية حديد التسليح للمتر المسطح = 24 * 0.888 = 21.3 كجم
اضافة نسبة هالك 3 % = 21.3 * 0.03 = 0.7 كجم / م2
اجمالى كمية الحديد = 22 كجم / م2
تكلفة حديد التسليح = 22 *5.5= 121 جم / م2
تكلفة سلك الرباط = 1 جم / م2
تكلفة الخرسانه المسلحة شامله الصب باستخدام البامب جهد 250 كجم / سم2 بمحتوى اسمنت 350 كجم / م3
التكلفة في المتوسط = 330 جم / م3
تكلفة المتر المسطح = 330 * 0.15 = 49.5 جم / م2
اعمال الحداده = 5 جم / م2
فى المعتاد يتم صب طبقة خرسانة الارضيه تحددها اعمال المبانى اى بدون اعمال نجاره اما فى حالة الحالات التى تتطلب اعمال نجاره يتم حساب تكلفة المتر المسطح على حسب الحاله
اعمال الفرمجه والهز تكلفة المتر المسطح =0.75 جم / م2
اعمال المعالجة للخرسانه لمدة اسبوع على الاقل = 0.5 جم / م2
وبالتالى اجمالى التكلفة المباشره
= 121 + 1+49.5+5 + 0.75+0.5 = 177.75جنية / م2 تقريبا 178 جم / م2
التكلفة الغير مباشره وهامش الربح بنسبة 50 % = 178 *.5 = 89 جم / م2
سعر المتر المكعب = 178+ 89 = 267 جم / م2*

*بالمتر المسطح توريد و عمل خرسانة مسلحة للبلاطات الممسوسه بسمك 15 سم مع تنفيذ شبكة من حديد التسليح 6 قطر 12 مم فى الأتجاهين والخرسانه ذات جهد 300 كجم /سم2 على الا يقل محتوى الاسمنت عن 400 كجم / م3 مع الهز الميكانيكى جيدا وتسوية السطح العلوي باستخدام الهليكوبتر مع استخدام **hardener** للسطح والتقطيع باستخدام المنشار فى الاتجاهين وكل ما يلزم لنهو العمل على الوجه الاكمل طبقا لاصول الصناعة والمواصفات*
*التكاليف المباشرة :-
يتم تنفيذ البند السابق بعمل شرائح باستخدام الكمر المعدنى بارتفاع 15 سم
وبعرض لا يزيد عن 6 م وفى المعتاد يتم تنفيذه كل 4.05 م وذلك لسببين
سهولة التنفيذ لاعمال التسويه للسطح والقد والفرمجه
تقليل هالك الحديد حيث يتم تقطيع السيخ ( 12 م ) على ثلاثة اجزاء كل 4 م
ويتم بعدها تقطيع البلاطات فى نفس الاتجاة كل 4.05 على نفس التقسيم للبلاطات *
*وفى الاتجاة الاخر كل 4 او 5 او 6 م
يتم الربط بين شرائح البلاطات باستخدام **dowels** بطول 65 مرة قطر السيخ المستخدام ويتم ذلك بتثبيت ذلك الحديد فى فتحات موجودة بالكمر المعدنى او يتم فتحها بالكمرات على حسب العدد
كمية حديد التسليح للمتر المسطح = 12 * 0.888 = 10.65 كجم / م2
حديد الربط بين البلاطات = ( 6*.6 *0.888 ) / 4 = 0.8 كجم / م2
اضافة نسبة هالك 3 % = 11.45* 0.03 = 0.35 كجم / م2
اجمالى كمية الحديد = 11.8 كجم / م2
تكلفة حديد التسليح = 11.8 *5.5= 65 جم / م2
تكلفة سلك الرباط = 0.5 جم / م2
تكلفة الخرسانه المسلحة شامله الصب باستخدام البامب جهد 300 كجم / سم2 بمحتوى اسمنت 400 كجم / م3
التكلفة في المتوسط = 370 جم / م3
تكلفة المتر المسطح = 370 * 0.15 = 55.5 جم / م2
اعمال الحداده = 2 جم / م2
اعمال النجارة باستخدام الكمر المعدنى واعمال الفرمجة والتسويه والمس والتقطيع =10 جم /م2
اعمال استخدام مصلبات السطح **hardener** معدل الاستهلاك متوسطه 4 كجم / م2
سعر الطن فى المتوسط من 2400 جم / طن
تكلفة المتر المسطح من مصلبات السطح = 4*2.4 = 9.6 جم / م2
اعمال المعالجة للخرسانه لمدة اسبوع على الاقل = 0.5 جم / م2
وبالتالى اجمالى التكلفة المباشره
= 65 + 0.5+55.5+2 + 10+9.6+0.5 = 143 جم / م2
التكلفة الغير مباشره وهامش الربح بنسبة 50 % = 143 *.5 = 71.5 جم / م2
سعر المتر المكعب = 143+ 71.5 = 214.5 جم / م2*

*بالمتر المكعب خرسانه مسلحة لبلاطات الاسقف الهوردى **hollow block** ذات الاعصاب في الاتجاهين والبلوكات مصنوعه من الفوم المفرغ سمك 20 سم وبغطاء من الخرسانه المسلحة سمك 7 سم حسب الابعاد الموضحة بالرسومات وبخرسانه لا يقل اجهادها عن 250 كجم / سم2 بعد 28 يوم وبمحتوى اسمنت لا يقل عن 350 كجم / م3 والسعر يشمل كل ما يلزم لنهو الاعمال على الوجه الاكمل حسب اصول الصناعه والمواصفات مما جميعه بالمتر المكعب *
*التكاليف المباشرة :-
كمية حديد التسليح للاسقف الهوردى تتراوح في المتوسط 120 كجم / م3 الى 130 كجم / م3
وفى هذا المثال ستتم الدراسه على كمية حديد 125 كجم / م3
تكلفة حديد التسليح = 125 *5.5= 687.5 جم / م3
تكلفة سلك الرباط = 5 جم / م3
البلاطات عباره عن خرسانه مسلحه وبلوكات من الفوم يتم حساب نسبة الخرسانه الى نسبة البلوكات في كامل مسطح السقف وفى المعتاد تتراوح النسبة في المتوسط بنسبة 2/3 الى 1/ 3 خرسانه الى بلوكات على التوالى
تكلفة المتر المكعب من بلاطة السقف من الخرسانه
تكلفة الخرسانه المسلحة شامله الصب باستخدام البامب جهد 250 كجم / سم2 بمحتوى اسمنت 350 كجم / م3
التكلفة في المتوسط بسعر اليوم = 330 جم / م3
تكلفة م3 من بلاطات السقف = 330*2/3 = 220 جم / م3
تكلفةالفوم للمتر المكعب الواحد من السقف
سعر الفوم كمتوسط = 900 جم / م3
تكلفة الفوم = 900 *1/3 = 300 جم / م3
لو فرضنا اسناد اعمال النجارة والحدادة لمقاول باطن والسعر يشمل الشده الخشبيه ( العده )
سيكون متوسط السعر= 250 جم / م3
اعمال الفرمجه والهز = 4 جم / م3
اعمال المعالجة للخرسانه لمدة اسبوع على الاقل = 5 جم / م3
وبالتالى اجمالى التكلفة المباشره
= 687.5 + 5+220+300+250 + 4+5 = 1471.5 جم / م3
التكلفة الغير مباشره وهامش الربح بنسبة 50 % = 1471.5 *.5 = 735.25 جم / م3
سعر المتر المكعب = 2207 جم / م3*

*بالمتر المكعب توريد وعمل خرسانه مسلحة لبلاطات الاسقف البانلدبيم من النوع **CONTINOUS PANELLED BEAM** حسب الابعاد والتسليح الموضح بالرسومات وبخرسانه لا يقل اجهادها عن 300 كجم / سم2 بعد 28 يوم وبمحتوى اسمنت لا يقل عن400 كجم / م3 والسعر يشمل كل ما يلزم لنهو الاعمال على الوجه الاكمل حسب اصول الصناعه والمواصفات مما جميعه بالمتر المكعب *
*- نسبة الحديد 140 كجم / م3
- ارتفاع السقف 9 م
- اجهاد الخرسانه = 300 كجم / سم2
التكاليف المباشرة :-
تكلفة حديد ا لتسليح = 140 *5.5= 770 جم / م3
تكلفة سلك الرباط = 5 جم / م3
تكلفة الصب باجهاد 300 كجم / سم2 = 370 جم / م3
تكلفة المصنعيات لاعمال الشدة بارتفاع 9 م واعمال الحداده مع ترك الشده لوقت يتراوح ما بين 20 الى 25 يوم حتى ميعاد الفك
سيكون متوسط السعر= 400 جم / م3
اعمال الفرمجه والهز = 6 جم / م3
اعمال المعالجة للخرسانه لمدة اسبوع على الاقل = 10 جم / م3
وبالتالى اجمالى التكلفة المباشره
= 770 + 5+370+400 + 6+10 = 1561 جم / م3
التكلفة الغير مباشره وهامش الربح بنسبة 50 % = 1561 *.5 = 780.5 جم / م3
سعر المتر المكعب = 2341.5 جم / م3*


*بلاطة سقف الفلات سلاب **solid flat slab* *سمك 20 سم و ابعاد 20*15 م = 20*15***0.20** = 60 م 3
الكمر الخارجى ( الداير ) بفرض كمر مقاس 20 * 60 سم
كمية الخرسانه للكمر اسفل بلاطة السقف فقط = 0.2 *0.4*2* ( 20 +14.6)= 5.6 م3
اجمالى كمية الخرسانه = 60+5.5 = 65.5
تكلفة المتر المكعب :-
كمية الحديد في المتوسط = 120 كجم / م3
تكلفة الحديد = 120 *5.5 = 660 جم / م3
تكلفة الخرسانه المسلحه جهد 275 كجم / سم2 شامله الصب بالبامب = 360 جم
تكلفة سلك الرباط = 5 جم / م3
اعمال المصعنيات بالعده الخشبيه = 170 جم / م3
تكلفة اعمال الفرمجة للخرسانه = 4 جم / م3
تكلفة المعالجة للخرسانه لمدة اسبوع على الاقل = 5 جم / م3
اجمالى التكلفة السابقه= 660+360+170 + 4+5 = 1194 جم / م3
اضافه هامش ربح شامل المصروفات الاداريه 50 % = 1194* 0.50= 597
اجمالى السعر للكتر المكعب =1194+597= 1791 جم*

*بالمتر المسطح توريد وعمل طبقة عازلة للرطوبه لزوم عزل الاساسات اعلى منسوب المياه الجوفيه
تتكون من طبقتين متعامدتين من البيتومين المؤكسد على ان تتم اعمال النظافة للسطح وتجهيزه قبل اعمال العزل وعمل كل ما يلزم مما جميعه بالمتر المسطح*
*التكاليف المباشره :-
تكلفة المتر المسطح من خامات البيتومين المؤكسد على الساخن طبقتين = 8 جم / م2
اسعار المصنعيات = 4 جم / م2
اجمالى التكاليف المباشرة = 8+4 = 12 جم / م2
التكاليف الغير مباشره وهامش الربح بنسبة 50 % = 12* 0.5= 6 جم / م2
اجمالى السعر للمتر المسطح =12+ 6 =18 جم / م2*

*بالمتر المسطح توريد وعمل طبقة عازلة للرطوبه لزوم مبانى قصة الردم اعلى منسوب المياه الجوفيه
تتكون من 3 طبقات من البيتومين على البارد انتاج شركة انسومات او ما يماثلها على ان تتم اعمال النظافة للسطح وتجهيزه قبل اعمال العزل وعمل كل ما يلزم مما جميعه بالمتر المسطح*
*التكاليف المباشره :-
تكلفة ملىء العراميس للمبانى ونظافتها وتجهيزها للسطح = 1 جم / م2
تكلفة م2 من خامات البيتومين العادى ثلاث طبقات =5.5 جم / م2
اسعار المصنعيات = 1.5 جم / م2
اجمالى التكاليف المباشرة = 1+5.5+1.5 = 8 جم / م2
التكاليف الغير مباشره وهامش الربح بنسبة 50 % = 8* 0.5= 4 جم / م2
اجمالى السعر للمتر المسطح =8+ 4 =12 جم / م2*

*بالمتر المسطح توريد و فرش طبقة عازلة للرطوبة لزوم الحمامات من مادة الانسوسيل ( 4مم ) من انتاج شركة انسومات او مايماثلها و طبقا لاصول الصناعة بحيث لا يقل* *ركوب اللحامات عن 10 سم مع عمل وزرة منها بداير الحوائط لا يقل ارتفاعها عن 20 سم فوق الارضية و يجب استدارة الزوايا و الاركان و تغطي الطبقة العازلة بطبقة لياسة أسمنتية سمك 2سم والقياس حسب المسقط الافقي بدون علاوة نظير الوزرات مما جميعه بالمتر المسطح *
*التكاليف المباشره :-
تكلفة تجهيز السطح وعمل المرمات واعمال اللياسه ان تطلب الامر = 4 جم / م2
عمل رقبة زجاجه بالزوايا والاركان متوسط التكاليف = 2 جم / م2
تكلفة رولات العزل ( من مادة الانسوسيل ) انتاج شركة انسومات
سعر اللفه 160 جم ومقاساتها 1 م بطول 10 م .ط
عمليا بعد عمل الركوب بين اللفات وعمل الوزرات اللفه الواحده تغطى 8 م 2 في المتوسط
تكلفة المتر المسطح = 160 / 8 = 20 جم / م2
تكلفة الطبقة الرابطة البيتومينيه ( سيروبلاست مثلا ) = 1 جم / م2
تكلفة اعمال المصنعيات = 7 جم / م2
طبقة اللياسة اعلى العزل بسمك من 2 الى 3 سم :-
تكلفة الخامات = 6 جم / م2
تكلفة المصنعيات = 7 جم / م2
اجمالى التكاليف المباشرة . اجمالى ما سبق = 47 جم / م2
التكاليف الغير مباشره وهامش الربح بنسبة 50 % = 47* 0.5= 23.5 جم / م2
اجمالى السعر للمتر المسطح =47+ 23.5 =70.5 جم / م2*


*بالمتر المسطح توريد و تنفيذ طبقة عازلة لزوم الحمامات ذلك بإستخدام اللفائف **Polyester reinforced membrane** من انتاج بيتونيل سمك 3مم او ما يماثلها مع عمل تراكب فى الاتجاة الطولى و العرضى لا يقل عن 15سم والقياس للمسقط الافقى محمل عليه القياس للعزل الرأسى للوزرات حسب الأرتفاع اللازم المناسب والسعر محمل علية دهان طبقة برايمر علي اللياسة وكل ما يلزم لنهو الاعمال نهوا متقنا حسب المواصفات و اصول الصناعة وغير محمل على البند طبقات اللياسه اسفل واعلى العزل*
*التكاليف المباشره :-
عمل رقبة زجاجه بالزوايا والاركان متوسط التكاليف = 2 جم / م2
تكلفة رولات العزل المسلحه من انتاج شركة بيتونيل سمك 3 مم سعر اللفه 140 جم ومقاساتها 1 م بطول 10 م .ط
عمليا بعد عمل الركوب بين اللفات وعمل الوزرات اللفه الواحده تغطى 8 م 2 في المتوسط
تكلفة المتر المسطح = 140 / 8 = 17.5 جم / م2
تكلفة الطبقة البرايمر = 1 جم / م2
تكلفة اعمال المصنعيات = 7 جم / م2
اجمالى التكاليف المباشرة . اجمالى ما سبق = 27.5 جم / م2
التكاليف الغير مباشره وهامش الربح بنسبة 50 % = 27.5* 0.5= 13.75 جم / م2
اجمالى السعر للمتر المسطح =27.5+ 13.75 =41.25 جم / م2*

*بالمتر المسطح توريد و فرش طبقة عازلة للرطوبة لزوم الاسطح من مادة الانسوسيل ( 4مم ) من انتاج شركة انسومات او مايماثلها و طبقا لاصول الصناعة بحيث لا يقل ركوب اللحامات عن 10 سم مع عمل وزرة منها بداير الحوائط لا يقل ارتفاعها عن 20 سم فوق الارضية و يجب استدارة الزوايا و الاركان و تغطي الطبقة العازلة بطبقة لياسة أسمنتية سمك 2سم والقياس حسب المسقط الافقي بدون علاوة نظير الوزرات مما جميعة بالمتر المسطح*
*في حالة الاسطح حيث تزداد المساحة المفتوحة فتقل التكاليف
التكاليف المباشره :-
تكلفة تجهيز السطح وعمل المرمات واعمال اللياسه ان تطلب الامر = 1.5 جم / م2
عمل رقبة زجاجه بالزوايا والاركان متوسط التكاليف = 1 جم / م2
تكلفة رولات العزل ( من مادة الانسوسيل ) انتاج شركة انسومات
سعر اللفه 160 جم ومقاساتها 1 م بطول 10 م .ط
عمليا بعد عمل الركوب بين اللفات وعمل الوزرات اللفه الواحده تغطى 8 م 2 في المتوسط
تكلفة المتر المسطح = 160 / 8 = 20 جم / م2
تكلفة طبقة البرايمر = 1 جم / م2
تكلفة اعمال المصنعيات = 4 جم / م2
طبقة اللياسة اعلى العزل بسمك من 2 الى 3 سم :-
تكلفة الخامات = 6 جم / م2
تكلفة المصنعيات = 5 جم / م2
اجمالى التكاليف المباشرة . اجمالى ما سبق = 38.5 جم / م2
التكاليف الغير مباشره وهامش الربح بنسبة 50 % = 38.5* 0.5= 19.25 جم / م2
اجمالى السعر للمتر المسطح =38.5+ 19.25 =57.75 جم / م2 تقريبا*

*بالمتر المسطح توريد و فرش طبقة عازلة للرطوبة لزوم حوائط الخزان من الخارج من مادة الانسوسيل ( 4مم ) من انتاج شركة انسومات او مايماثلها و طبقا لاصول الصناعة بحيث لا يقل ركوب اللحامات عن 10 سم والقياس هندسى حسب القطاع الرأسى مما جميعة بالمتر المسطح*
*في حالة الحوائط الخرسانية تزداد تكلفة المصنعيات وتقل التكلفة الاجماليه نتيجة عدم تنفيذ طبقة لياسة اعلى العزل
التكاليف المباشره :-
تكلفة تجهيز السطح وعمل المرمات واعمال اللياسه ان تطلب الامر = 1.5 جم / م2
تكلفة رولات العزل ( من مادة الانسوسيل ) انتاج شركة انسومات
سعر اللفه 160 جم ومقاساتها 1 م بطول 10 م .ط
عمليا بعد عمل الركوب بين اللفات وعمل الوزرات اللفه الواحده تغطى 8 م 2 في المتوسط
تكلفة المتر المسطح = 160 / 8 = 20 جم / م2
تكلفة طبقة البرايمر = 1 جم / م2
تكلفة اعمال المصنعيات = 6 جم / م2
اجمالى التكاليف المباشرة . اجمالى ما سبق = 28.5 جم / م2
التكاليف الغير مباشره وهامش الربح بنسبة 50 % = 28.5* 0.5= 14.25 جم / م2
اجمالى السعر للمتر المسطح =28.5+ 14.25 =42.75 جم / م2 تقريبا*

*بالمتر المسطح : توريد وعمل طبقة عازلة للرطوبة لزوم حوائط الخزان من الداخل وجهين من مادة االاديكور ام او ما يماثلها طبقا لاصول الصناعة والمواصفات والقياس هندسى مما جميعة بالمتر المسطح
مادة الاديكور ام مادة عزل ذات اساس اسمنتى ومن مزاياها انها غير مضره بالماء تستخدم لعزل خزانات المياه من الداخل وكذلك عزل حمامات السباحة ومن الممكن استخدامها في معظم العناصر الانشائيه*
*التكاليف المباشره :-
تكلفة تجهيز السطح وعمل المرمات اللازمه = 3 جم / م2
تكلفة مادة الاديكور ام
سعر الشيكارة 25 كجم 90 جم تقريبا وتغطى مساحة حوالى من 4 الى 5 م2 لوجهين
تكلفة المتر المسطح = 90 / 4.5= 20 جم / م2
تكلفة اعمال المصنعيات = 8 جم / م2
اجمالى التكاليف المباشرة . اجمالى ما سبق = 31 جم / م2
التكاليف الغير مباشره وهامش الربح بنسبة 50 % = 31* 0.5= 15.5 جم / م2
اجمالى السعر للمتر المسطح =31+ 15.5=46.5 جم / م2 تقريبا*


*الاسعار في المتوسط على حسب الموقع للمشروع كالتالى*
*م3 حفر صخر = 55 جم / م3 غير شامل نقل المخلفات
م3 حفر رمال = 6 جم حفر فقط بدون نقل المخلفات يضاف في المتوسط من 5 الى 6 جم / م3 نقل مخلفات على حسب مسافة النقل للمقالب والوقت المستغرق لكل نقله
م3 ردم رمال نظيفة من خارج الموقع = 18- 20 جم اذا كان سعر التوريد للمتر المكعب من الرمال 12 جم
م2 عزل اساسات
عزل بيتومين عادى على البارد 6 جم / م2
عزل بيتومين مؤكسد 10 - 12 جم / م2
عزل بيتومين مؤكسد : عادى بنسبة 1:3 = 8 - 9 جم / م2*

*م3 خرسانة عادية 
قواعد منفصله = 320 الى 350 جم / م3 جهد خرسانه 200 كجم / سم2
لبشه = 250 الى 270 جم / م3 جهد الخرسانه 200 كجم / سم2
م3 خرسانة مسلحة
الاساسات ( 80 كجم حديد / م3 في المتوسط ) = 930 - 950 جم / م3
اعمدة ( 160 كجم حديد / م3 في المتوسط ) = 1450 - 1500 جم / م3
اسقف ( 100 كجم حديد / م3 في المتوسط ) = 1100 - 1150 جم / م3
م2 مبانى 
سمك 10 سم 45 جم / م2
سمك 12 سم 50 - 55 جم / م2
مبانى م3 : - 380 - 420 جم / م3
م2 بياض
مواصفات بؤج فقط = 25 جم / م2
مواصفات بؤج واوتار = 30 جم / م2
مواصفات تركيب زوايا فليسبيكو بالاضافه الى التأكيس والزوى والتربيع 40 جم / م2
م2 دهانات 
دهانات بلاستيك لون ابيض سكيب او سايبس = 16 جم / م2
دهانات بلاستيك الوان سكيب او سكيب = 18 جم / م2
دهانات جوتن حسب اللون المطلوب ( داخلى ) = 20 - 25 جم / م2
صحى مقطوعية
الصحى اسعار خامات المواسير الصرف والتغذيه في حدود 2000 جم
اسعار المصنعيات للحمام والمطبخ = 1000 جم
القطع والاكسسوارت حسب الطلب في المتوسط
حوض جرافينا = 300 جم
قاعدة جرافينا = 650 جم
حوض استانلس عين واحده = 120 جم
اما اسعار ديوارفيت
حوض = 600 جم
القاعده = 900 - 1250 جم
حوض استانلس بصفايه وعين = 280 جم
كهربة مقطوعية
في المتوسط الخامات = 2000 – 2500 جم بخلاف الاكسسوارت
المصنعيات = 1200 – 1500 جم
نجارة باب و شباك مقطوعية
باب غرفه حشو 300 - 400 جم
باب قشره ارو = 450 جم
باب شقه قشره ارو = 450 – 600 جم
باب شقه حشو 450 – 650 جم
الشبابيك مقاس 100 *100 او 120 * 120 في المتوسط من 250 الى 350 جم بخلاف الزجاج والسلك
اسعار التركيب من 50 الى 60 جم في المتوسط للقطعه الواحده
م2 اسقف معلقة :-
بلاطات فينيل 60 * 60 = 70 - 80 جم / م2
اسقف الواح جبس من الجبس الابيض انتاج شركه كنف = 100 - 120 جم / م2
جبس اخضر للحمامات = 120 جم / م2
جبس احمر للمطابخ = 130 جم / م2
الاسعار عاليه هى متوسط الاسعار السائده في مصر*

** اعمال الهيكل الخرسانى شامل اعمال التصميم وعمل الجسات والتنفيذ والاشراف على التنفيذ*
*المتر المسطح للدور الواحد في المتوسط تتراوح تكلفته من 300 - 350 جم / م2
* اعمال النصف تشطيب بعد الهيكل الخرسانى وتشمل
- اعمال المبانى
- اعمال البياض الداخلى والخارجى
- اعمال الحلوق الخشبيه
- اعمال التمديدات الكهربائيه ( خراطيم فقط )
- اعمال التمديدات الكهربائيه للصواعد وكذلك انارة السلم
- اعمال تشطيب السلم والمدخل من رخام او جرانيت من انواع متوسطة التكاليف
- اعمال وصلات التغذية بالمياه والصرف الصحى حتى كل وحده مع انهاء الخطوط الرئيسيه للصواعد
- اعمال عزل الحمامات .
تكلفة كل ما سبق تحسب كمتوسط تكلفة للمتر المسطح من الوحده = 150 - 200 جم / م2
اجمالى تكلفة المتر المسطح من الهيكل حتى النصف تشطيب = 500 - 600 جم / م2
* اعمال التشطيبات تختلف وتتفاوت كليا وجزئيا حسب نوع التشطيبات والخامات لها ومستواها وسعرها
فتبدأ من خامات محليه بسيطه التكاليف الى خامات مستوره باهظة الثمن
وكفكره عامه تتفاوت التشطيبات في المتوسط من
275 جم / م2 الى 750 جم / م2 للتشطيبات المعتاده*

*مراحل تنفيذ مبنى*
*1- اعمال الهيكل الخرسانى
2- اعمال المبانى بالتوالى وممكن ان تكون بالتوازى مع تنفيذ الهيكل
3-اعمال البياض والتمديدات الكهربائية والحلوق الزفره :- وتأتى في نفس التوقيت متداخله جزئيا كالتالى
- نبدأ بالتكسير لاعمال الكهرباء ( الخراطيم ) بالحوائط
- تليها اعمال الطرطشه
- يتم تركيب الخراطيم بالحوائط
- يتم عمل البؤج والاوتار
- يتم تثبيت الحلوق الزفره ( او الحلق الغشيم ) **Soft wood*
*- يتم تركيب العلب الكهربائية وتثبيتها
- يتم تركيب سلك الشبك اعلى الخراطيم وفى الفواصل ما بين المبانى والخرسانى ومن الممكن استبدال سلك الشبك بالفيبر فهو عملى اكثر واسهل في التركيب
- يتم تسليخ السلك وتركيب الزوايا المعدن من الحديد المجلفن ( الفلسبيكو ) في حالة نص البند على تنفيذها .
- تتم اعمال البطانه ( الملو ) ويليها مباشرة في نفس اليوم اعمال الضهاره ( تشطيب السطح )
4- اعمال صواعد الكهرباء بالسلالم
5- اعمال البياض للواجهات .
6- اعمال التمديدات للتغذية بالمياه
7 - اعمال العزل للارضية الحمامات والمطابخ في حالة عزلها
8 - اعمال عزل الرطوبه والعزل الحرارى للسطح.
9- اعمال سحب السلك للدوائر المختلفة
9 - اعمال سحب الكابلات للصواعد
10 - اعمال التبليط للسطح
11- اعمال التأسيس للدهانات للاسقف والحوائط وتشمل التجليخ والسيلر واوجه المعجون .
12- اعمال تمديدات الصحى ويشمل المواسير والوصلات للحمامات والمطابخ
12- اعمال التبليط للارضيات او تشطيبها حسب نوع التشطيب .
13 - اعمال تشطيب حوائط الحمامات والمطابخ حسب تشطيبها .
14- اعمال تشطيب الواجهات ببنودها المختلفه .
15- اعمال تشطيب السلالم والمداخل .
16- اعمال تشطيب حتى الوجه النهائى للدهانات
17 - تركيب القطع للصحى من احواض وقواعد وبنيوهات وخلافه
18 - اعمال تركيب الابواب والشبابيك بتشطيبها .
19 - اعمال تركيب اكسسوارت الكهرباء والمفاتيح والكشافات وخلافه
20 - اعمال الجلاء للارضيات .
21 - اعمال تشطيب وجه نهائى للداهانات .
22- تركيب الخلاطات واكسسوارت الصحى
23- اعمال تشطيب الكهرباء بمشتملاتها .
22 - تركيب اكسسوارت الابواب والشبابيك .
23 - تركيب ورق الحائط
24 - تركيب المرايات والبانوهات .
25 - مراجعة الدهانات ودهان الابواب وخلافه
26 - التلميع والنظافه والتسليم .
يتخلل البنود السابقه اعمال الاليكتروميكانيكال ان وجدت*
*مراحل عزل السطح *
*1- صب خرسانه الميول او الخرسانه الخفيفه **light weight concrete** في حالة تنفيذها بالسطح لتخليق الميول المطلوبه وفى الغالب يتم تنفيذها في الاسطح ذات المساحات الواسعه ويتم ذلك
- عمل اوتار من المبانى
- صب الخرسانه وفرمجتها بمنسوب الاوتار .
- عمل طبقة لياسه من الاسمنت والرمل .
- عمل رقبة الزجاجه بعمل استدارة للزوايا والحواف من نفس مونه اللياسه
- تنفيذ عزل الرطوبه على حسب نوعه .
- اختبار العزل
- تنفيذ العزل الحرارى على حسب نوعه سواء عن طريق الصب او عن طريق الالواح الجاهزة من الفوم .
- تنفيذ طبقة حماية اعلى العزل .
- تنفيذ اعمال التبليط للارضيات على حسب التشطيب .
هناك مدرسه آخرى تميل الى تنفيذ العزل الحرارى اولا ويليها عزل الرطوبه ويعيب هذه الطريقة عدم ظهور عيوب عزل الرطوبه في حالة وجود عيوب
انا اميل الى الطريقة الاولى لدقتها . *
*مراحل عزل حمامات السباحه*
*- تنفيذ طبقة الخرسانه العاديه للارضيات لبشه
- تنفيذ اعمال مبانى بداير حمام السباحه
- تنفيذ طبقة عزل الرطوبه للارضيات والحوائط متصله
- تنفيذ طبقة الحمايه للارضيات - صب الخرسانه المسلحة للارضيات ويليها الخرسانه المسلحة للحوائط
- تنفيذ طبقة عزل اسمنتى من الاديكور ام او غيرها لعزل الحوائط من الداخل .
- تشطيب الحمام من الداخل .
ومن الممكن تنفيذ الحوائط الخرسانيه اولا قبل تنفيذ المبانى ويليها طبقة العزل من الخارج والمبانى للحماية بعد ذلك مع العزل الداخلى بمواد عزل اسمنتيه*
*مراحل تنفيذ اعمال العزل للأساسات اللبشه*
*- تنفيذ طبقة الخرسانه العادية
- تنفيذ اعمال مبانى بداير اللبشه
- تنفيذ اعمال العزل رولات من مواد مناسبة على حسب التوصيف
- تنفيذ طبقة حماية للعزل الافقى
- تنفيذ اعمال الحدادة والصب*
*مراحل عزل الحمامات والمطابخ *
*- اعمال النظافة وعمل المرمات لسطح الخرسانه في حالة وجدوها
- اعمال طبقة اللياسه اسفل العزل وعمل رقبة الزجاجه
- تنفيذ طبقة العزل
- اختبار العزل
- تنفيذ طبقة اللياسه اعلى العزل لحمايته*
*العزل الحرارى للحوائط الداخلية والخارجية** 
تنفيذ حائطين من الطوب سمك 10 سم لكل منهما مع ترك مسافة 10 سم بينهما توضع بها طبقة العزل وبذلك يكون اجمالى سمك الحائط = 30 سم*
*عزل الصوت** 
يتم تنفيذه قبل الطبقة النهائية للتشطيب
بمعنى لو طلب تنفيذ عزل الصوت للحوائط مثلا
يتم تنفيذ طبقة العزل على المبانى على حسب نوع العزل والشائع هو الصوف الصخرى وذلك لتوفره ورخص ثمنه
ثم بعد ذلك على حسب التشطيب من الممكن تنفيذ تشطيب جيس بورد اعلاها
او تنفيذ مبانى بجانب العزل يليها طبقات التشطيب المختلفة
او تنفيذ تجاليد من الخشب اعلى علافات تثبت على العزل
يتم ذلك حسب نوعية التشطيب
واذا كان الغرض هو تقسيم المكان وعزله من الممكن تنفيذ ذلك بعمل حوائط من الواح الجبس بورد يوضع العزل بداخلها وتنفذ طبقتين من الجبس يليها طبقة العزل يليها طبقتين من الجبس
في حالة الاسقف يتم تنفيذها بنفس الطريقه *
*أسعار المصنعيات فقط بدون خامات*
*م2 أرضيات ( جرانيت رخام بورسلين سيراميك بلاط باركيه )
اسعار تركيب الرخام والجرانيت ارضيات متوسط من 25 - 60 جم بدون التشطيب ( الجلاء والتلميع ) والسعر يعتمد على نوع الرخام او الجرانيت ومقاسه والتفاصيل الخاصه بالرسومات ان وجدت وكذلك الكميات التى سيتم تركيبها
اسعار التشطيب للرخام تتراوح ما بين 30 - 40 جم شامله ملىء اللحامات والجلاء والتلميع بمراحله المختلفه
اسعار تركيب ارضيات سيراميك بلاطه عاديه تتراوح ما بين 15 – 20 جم
اسعار تركيب ارضيات بورسلين بدون رسومات ديكور تتراوح ما بين 25 - 35 جم
تزداد الاسعار السابقه في حالة الحوائط بنسبة 10 % تقريبا
اسعار تركيب الباركيه مصنعيات فقط تتراوح ما بين 25 - 40 جم
اسعار تركيب الحوائط بورسلين قطع ليزر باستخدام المواد اللاصقه السعر يبدأ من 30 وحتى 50 جنيه للمتر المسطح

م2 دهانات ( داخلى خارجى )
اعمال الدهانات الداخليه
دهانات بلاستيك او ببوية الزيت
تشطيب عادى او متوسط = 8-12 جم
تشطيب مميز بديكورات حديثه = 15- 35 جم
دهانات خارجيه على حسب التشطيب
كومبليكو متوسط 15 -20 جم
دراى ميكس 4 - 6 جم غير شامل السقالات وغير شامل البياض
سافيتو 4 - 6 جم غير شامل السقالات وغير شامل البياض*


*م2 بياض ( داخلى خارجى )
البياض الداخلى من 10- 18 جم
البياض الخارجى من 20 -25 جم غير شامل السقالات

م2 مبانى ( 25*12*6 سم )
المتر المسطح مبانى 9 - 11 جم
م3 مبانى ( 25*12*6 سم )
المتر المكعب مبانى من 70 - 85 جم

م2 أسقف معلقة
سقف معلق من الواح ( مصنعيات ) = 20 - 30 جم شامل معالجه سطح الالواح بعد التركيب وتركيب الزوايا الميتال والشريط الفيبر
اسقف معلقه بلاطات ( مصنعيات ) من 15- 25 جم

م2 قرميد
حسب النوع وطريقة التركيب والكميه ونوع السطح الذى سيركب عليه القرميد
وفى المتوسط يتراوح سعر التركيب من 20 - 30 جم والسعر غير شامل مصنعيات العلفات في حالة التركيب على خشب وغير شامل تجهيز الردم وعمل الميول في حالة التركيب على مونه *

*م2 ورق حائط
على حسب نوع الورق والسعر يتراوح من 10 الى 20 جم*

*م2 واجهة زجاجية
على حسب الواجهه وتفاصيل ونوع التشطيب المطلوب وتفاصيله

الاعمال الصحية
بالعدد مصنعية تركيب تواليت بالتغذية والصرف الداخلى الفئة **280** جم
بالعدد مصنعية تركيب حوض بالتغذية والصرف الداخلى الفئة **220** جم
بالعدد مصنعية تركيب بانيو بالتغذية والصرف الداخلى الفئة **250** جم
بالعدد مصنعية تركيب سخان بالتغذية والصرف الداخلى الفئة **120** جم
بالعدد مصنعية تركيب بيبة الصرف الداخلى الفئة **50** جم
بالعدد مصنعية تركيب جالتراب الصرف الداخلى الفئة **50** جم
بالعدد مصنعية تركيب مبولة بالصرف والتغذيه الفئة **200 جم*
*بالعدد مصنعية اعادة تركيب حوض الفئة **80** جم
بالمتر الطولى مصنعية تركيب مواسير تغذية بالمياة بقطر **3/4** او **1** بوصه الفئة **10** جم
بالمتر الطولى مصنعية تركيب مواسير صرف قطر **2** بوصة الفئة **15** جم
بالمتر الطولى مصنعية تركيب مواسير صرف قطر **3** بوصة الفئة **20** جم
بالمتر الطولى مصنعية تركيب مواسير صرف قطر **4** بوصة الفئة **25** جم*
*م2 عزل ( قواعد لبشة حمامات سطح حوائط ( داخلى خارجى )
عزل بيتومين على البارد لزوم الاساسات وقصة الردم = 1.25- 2 جم / م2
عزل بيتومين على الساخن ( بيتومين مؤكسد ) لزوم الاساسات وقصة الردم = 3-5 جم / م2
عزل الحمامات( لفائف ) = 6 - 10 جم / م2 محمل عليه الوزرات
عزل الاسطح ( لفائف ) = 4 -6 جم / م2 محمل عليه الوزرات
عزل ذو اساس اسمنتى (مادة اديكور ام او غيرها) =7 - 9 جم / م2

اعمال النجارة مصنعيات
في حالة التشطيب العادى ومستوى النجاره متوسط ( ابواب وشبابيك من الخشب السويدى )
مصنعية تركيب باب غرفه او باب حمام = 50 جم
مصنعية تركيب باب شقه =60 جم
مصنعية تركيب باب بلكونه = 80 جم
مصنعية تركيب شباك شيش وزجاج = 60 جم
اما في حالة التشطيب الفندقى ( مستوى النجاره عالى جدا ) والخشب من قشرة الارو الماسيف او الزان
باب ضلفه واحده من 70 - 110 سم عرض = 150 جم
باب ضلفتين من 160 - 200 عرض = 250 جم*
*اسعار الكهرباء 
في حالة المنشأت العاديه ( الوحدات السكنيه والوحدات المشابهه )
تتراوح اسعار مصنعيات اعمال الكهرباء ابتداء من الخراطيم والمواسير حتى التشطيب الكامل بالمخرج كالتالى
مخرج اناره 35 - 45 جم
مخرج ليد = 35 - 45 جم
مخرج بريزه عاديه 35 - 45 جم
مخرج بريزة قوى (سخان - غساله - ماكينه حلاقه - مجفف ايدى ) =65- 80 جم
مخرج تكييف = 65- 80 جم
مخرج بريزه 380 = 70 - 80 جم*

*التيار الخفيف
مخرج تليفون = 30 -40 جم
مخرج داتا = 30 - 40 جم
مخرج تليفزيون = 30 - 40 جم

التشطيب
تركيب سبوت لايت او ابليك = 10 - 15 جم
تركيب كشاف = 15- 20 جم
تركيب وتبوير لوحات الكهرباء
لوحة الكهرباء الرئيسيه من 500 – 600 جم
لوحة الكهرباء الفرعيه الخاصه بالوحده = 250 - 300 جم*

*الحفر و الردم و الاحلال*
*م3 حفر في تربه رملية مع نقل المخلفات = 5 - 7 جم / م3
م3 حفر في تربه طينيه رطبه (باستخدام الحفار)حفر فقط = 8 - 12 جم / م3
م3 حفر في تربه طفليه متماسكه = 8 - 15 جم / م3
م3 حفر في تربه طفليه متصلبه = 15 - 25 جم / م3
م3 حفر في تربه حجر جبرى = 20 - 30 جم / م3
م3 حفر في تربه صخريه ( باستخدام الجاكوش ) = 50 - 60 جم / م3
م3 نقل مخلفات لمسافه 20 كم بمتوسط 20 دقيقه ذهاب و20 دقيقه في العوده = 8 - 12 جم
م3 مصنعيات ردم باستخدام الرمال النظيفه = 1.5 - 3 جم / م3
م3 مصنعيات تنفيذ تربة احلال من الرمل النظيف = 2.5 - 4 جم / م3
م3 مصنعيات تنفيذ تربه احلال من الزلط والرمل = 7- 10 جم / م3
باليوميه ايجار هراس لزوم دمك الارضيات = 800 -1200 جم / يوم*
*اسعار تنفيذ الخرسانه المسلحه مصنعيات فقط شامل العده الخشبيه *
*م3 قواعد منفصله = 150 جم / م3
م3 نجارة وحداده لبشه = 80 - 100 جم / م3

فى حالة الاسقف السوليد
م3 نجارة وحداده للدور الارضى = 170 - 190 جم / م3
تضاف علاوه 10 جم لكل دور ارتفاع

في حالة الاسقف الفلات سلاب و الهوردى
م3 نجارة وحداده للدور الارضى 150 - 170 جم
تضاف علاوه 10 جم / م3 لكل دور اعلى الدور الارضى *

* في حالة الاسقف البانلدبيم
في حالة ارتفاع الدور 4 - 6 م والشده المستخدمه شده خشبيه م3 = 250 - 300 جم
في حالة ارتفاع الاسقف من 6- 9 م والشده المستخدمه شده خشبيه = 350 - 450 جم

اسعار اعمال الفرمجة
م3 فرمجة للأساسات والاعمدة والاسقف شامله اعمال الهز والتسويه = 4 -6 جم / م3*
*في المتوسط اسعارالخرسانه الجاهزه شامله الصب باستخدام البامب المتحرك*
*جهد 200 كجم / سم2 السعر 280 - 300 جم / م3
جهد 225 كجم / سم2 السعر 300 - 315 جم / م3
جهد 250 كجم / سم2 السعر 320 - 340 جم / م3
جهد 300 كجم / سم2 السعر 350 - 375 جم / م3
جهد 350 كجم / سم2 السعر 375 - 400 جم / م3

جهد 400 كجم / سم2 السعر 400 - 420 جم / م3
في حالة طلب خرسانه جاهزه بدون البامب تقل الاسعار السابقة بقيمة 25 جم / م3*
*متوسط اسعار الحساب باليوميه ( اليوميات )*
*يومية سائق اللودر وسائق الحفار = 80 - 120 جم
يومية سائق الهراس = 120 - 150 جم
يومية سائق عربة نقل = 80 - 120 جم
سائق عربة ملاكى او ربع نقل بالشهر = 1600 - 2500 جم / شهر
يومية النجار المسلح = 100 -125 جم
يومية مساعد نجار = 60 - 80 جم
يومية الحداد المسلح = 100 -125 جم
يومية مساعد الحداد = 60 - 80 جم
يومية الفورمجى = 100 -120 جم
يومية عامل الصب = 80 -100 جم
يومية البناء = 110 - 130 جم
يومية مساعد البناء = 70 - 80 جم
يومية مبيض المحاره = 100 -130 جم
مساعد المبيض = 70 - 80 جم
يومية مبلط السيراميك = 130 - 180 جم
مساعد مبلط السيراميك = 70 - 90 جم
يومية مبلط البلاط الموزايكو والبلاط الاسمنتى وبلاط الارصفه = 110 - 130 جم
يومية النقاش = 80 - 120 جم
يومية مساعد النقاش = 60 - 70 جم
يومية صنايعى تركيب الرخام ( المرخماتى ) = 140 - 200 جم
يومية مساعد تركيب رخام = 75 - 110 جم
يومية صنايعى العزل = 110 - 130 جم
يومية الاستورجى = 100 -130 جم
يومية المساعد = 70 - 90 جم
يومية صانيعى تركيب الجبس بورد وبلاطات الاسقف = 110 -130 جم
يومية المساعد = 70 - 90 جم
يومية الكهربائى =80 - 110 جم
يومية المساعد = 60 - 80 جم
يومية النجار ( باب وشباك ) = 120 - 150 جم
يومية المساعد = 60 - 90 جم
يومية العامل العادى = 60 – 80 جم
يومية النحات = 100 - 120 جم
يومية عامل الزراعه = 60 - 80 جم
يومية عامل النظافة وعامل البوفيه = 50 - 70 جم*
*م / طلعت محمد على*
*[email protected]*
*اسعار تشطيبات الشقق وديكورات الشقق بسعر 600 جم* *للمتر السعر يشمل الخامات والمصنعيات بشكل اجمالي
وموصفات التشطيبات كتالي *
*السباكة تاسيس
يتم مد مواسير سباكة المانية الصنع ( ماركة بي ار ) ضمان 5سنة ( مع اجراء اختبارات الضغط من قبل الشركة للحصول علي الضمان ) لمياة الشرب
يتم مد مواسير صرف ماركة الشريف لمياة الصرف
يتم عمل دائرة مياة ساخنة للحمام والمطبخ
يتم عمل صرف وتغذية لكلا من غسالة اطباق وغسالة اوتوماتيك
السباكة تشطيب
يتم تركيب خلاطات مصرية الصنع ضمان عشر سنوات يتم اختيار الموديل من قبل العميل
يتم تركيب بانيو ضمان ثلاث سنوات
يتم تركيب حوض وش وقاعدة تواليت الماني الصنع يتم الاختيار من قبل العميل للشركات ايديال استادر كليوبترا درفيت
يتم تركيب حوض مطبخ فتحة ماركة فرنك سام
يتم تركيب وصلات تغذية وصرف لكلا من غسالة اطباق غسالة اتوماتيك
الكهرباء تاسيس
يتم مد سلك سويدي الصنع
يتم عمل 55 مفتاح انارة وتغذية للاجهزة
يتم عمل دائرة انترنت
يتم عمل دائرة دش
يتم عمل دائرة تليفون
يتم يتم عمل دائرة جهد مرتفع للمطبخ والتكيفات
اعمال الدهانات
يتم دهان عزل للحوائط
يتم دهان عدد 2 سكينة معجون
يتم دهان عدد وش بطانة
يتم دهان عدد وش دهان كمبيوتر يتم اختيار الالوان من قبل العميل
الخامات المستخدمة للدهانات المعجون ماركة سيابس الدهانات ماركة اسكيب
اعمال النجارة
يتم تركيب باب خشبي لكل الغرف والمطبخ والحمام الباب محمل بعدد قشرة ارو
يتم تركيب باب الشقة الرائيسي اندونيسي الصنع مع تركيب معبرة (تاج خارجي ) له *

*اعمال الالموتيال
يتم تركيب الموتيال( قطاع السعد) لكل الشبابيك والمنافذ
اعمال الاسقف
يتم عمل مصيص وضهارة لكل الاسقف
يتم عمل كرانيش للريسبشن
اعمال السراميك
يتم تركيب سيراميك فرز اول من شركات الجوهرة او كليوبتر ا او رويال
يتم اختيار الموديلات والالوان من قبل العميل
ثانيا فترة العمل 40 يوم وبعدها تستلم الشقة

اسعار مصنعيات محارة الحوائط سعر تجاري 12 جم للمتر للحوائط الداخلية للشقق
أسعار مصنعيات محارة للحوائط سعر ميزان (ادة واوتار ) من 13 الي 17 جم للمتر للحوائط الداخلية للشقق
اسعار مصنعيات محارة الحوائط الخارجية (الواجهات ) سعر تجاري 25 جم للمتر للحوائط الخارجية والواجهات للفلل والعمارات
اسعار مصنعية المحارة للواجهات الخارجية سعر ميزان وادة واوتار 35 جم للمتر

اسعار المحارة للاعمال الخارجية السعر يشمل الخامات والمصنعيات والسقالات
مصنعيات الواجهة محارة و مصنعية معجون و مصنعيات دهانات و السقالات الخشبية 60جم للمتر
مصنعيات الواجهة محارة و رش فطيسة و السقالات الخشبية 40جم للمتر
مصنعيات الواجهة محارة و مواد كمياويات البناء الحديثة (مادة ) 45 جم للمتر

اسعار تركيب السيراميك 25 جم و 35 جم للبورسلين و40 جم للرخام

تركيب الالوميتال بسعر 350 جم للمتر قطاع السعد عريض
و 600 جم قطاع بي اس الصغير
و700 جم لقطاع البي اس الوسط
800 جم قطاع بي اس
900 جم قطاع بي اس الجامبو ( الدابل)
السعر يشمل قطاعات الالوميتال والزجاج والشيش والتركيب والنقل لجميع انحاء الجمهورية

اسعار مصنعيات تأسيس الكهرباء في التشطيبات الداخلية
توزيع الاضاءة علي الاسقف والحوائط للمساعدة في تنفيذ الديكورات بشكل متكامل
يتم عمل 55 مفتاح انارة وتغذية للاجهزة
دائرة تكييف
دائرة انترنت
دائرة دش
دائرة تليفون
دائرة جهد مرتفع للمطبخ
اعادة توزيع الجهد الدخلي وفقا لما يتناسب مع شدة التيار
سعر النقطة 25 جم

تركيب باركيه مصرى(70)جم للمتر بالتركيب والمصنعيه
تركيب باركيه صينى(70)جم للمتر بالمصنعيه والتركيب
تركيب باركيه تركى(90)جم للمتر بالمصنعيه والتركيب
تركيب باركيه المانى(90)جم للمتر بالتركيب والمصنعيه
تركيب باركيه السويدى (350)جم للمتر بالتركيب والمصنعيه
الباركيه مسمار مصرى بالتركيب والمصنعيه (500)جم للمتر

اسعار ومصنعيات السقف الساقط ( اعمال حديد وشبك ) 350 جم للمتر ومدة التنفيذ 15 يوم
اسعار ومصنعيات السقف الساقط وبيت نور جبسون بورد ( الالواح ) 100 جم للمتر حسب التصميم

مصنعيات تركيب الابواب والنجارة للشقق 2000جم
وايضا يوجد اسعار مميزة جدا للابواب الاندونيسي للغرف والباب الرئيسي سعر الباب للغرف تشطيب سوبر لوكس 350 جم للباب اما باب الشقة زان اندونيسي 900 جم واسعار خاصة جدا جدا للبرور والحلي والاكر واكسسوارات الابواب الخشبية

اسعار مصنعيات تأسيس الكهرباء في التشطيبات الداخلية
توزيع الاضاءة علي الاسقف والحوائط للمساعدة في تنفيذ الديكورات بشكل متكامل
يتم عمل 55 مفتاح انارة وتغذية للاجهزة
دائرة تكييف
يتم عمل دائرة انترنت
يتم عمل دائرة دش
يتم عمل دائرة تليفون
يتم عمل دائرة جهد مرتفع للمطبخ
اعادة توزيع الجهد الدخلي وفقا لما يتناسب مع شدة التيار
سعر المصنعيات 3000 جم*

*م2 واجهات زجاجية*
*فى حالة ظهور الاطار المعدنى الحامل 400 دولار*
*فى حالة عدم ظهور الاطار المعدنى الحامل 700 دولار*

*ملاحظات تنفيذية سريعة*
*1- اجمالى كميات مكعبات الخرسانه المسلحه المطلوبه للمبنى = 40 الى 50 % من اجمالى مسطح الادوار لهذا المبنى ويتوقف ذلك على نوع بلاطه الاسقف ونوع الاساسات
مثال: عماره سكنيه بمسطح الدور = 300 م2 وعدد الادوار = 10 ادوار
اذن اجمالى مسطحات العماره = 300 * 10 = 3000 م2
اذن اجمالى مكعب الخرسانه المسلحه لهذه العماره من الاساسات للدور الاخير = 0.45* 3000 = 1350 متر مكعب
2- نسبة ووزن الحديد المسلح فى القواعد المسلحه المنفصله بدون وجود ميدات رابطه = 45 الى 60 كجم/م3 م3(للمتر المكعب)
3- نسبة ووزن الحديد المسلح فى القواعد المسلحه المنفصله مع وجود ميدات رابطه بين القواعد المسلحه = 90 الى 100 كجم / م3 م3(للمتر المكعب)
4- نسبة ووزن الحديد فى البلاطه العاديه **solid slab** من 90 الى 100 كجم /م3(للمتر المكعب)
يعنى مكعب السقف بالتقريب = مسطح الدور الواحد * 22 الى 25 سم
5- نسبة ووزن الحديد فى البلاطه الهوردى **hollow block** من 120 لى 130 كجم/ م3(للمتر المكعب) ( مع ملاحظة أن مكعب السقف شامل الطوب الهوردى)
6- نسبة ووزن الحديد فى* *flat slab** البلاطه اللاكمريه* * 130 الى 150 كجم/م3 (للمتر المكعب)
7- كمية مكعبات خرسانه الاعمده فى الدور الواحد = 15 الى 25 % من كمية مكعبات الخرسانه المسلحه لهذا الدور
8- نسبة ووزن الحديد فى الاعمده وحوائط القص = 180 الى 250 كجم/م3 (للمتر المكعب)
9- عدد الطوب المطلوب للبلاطه الهوردى للدور الواحد = مسطح الدور الواحد مضروبا فى 4 الى 5 طوبات مقاس 20 *40 * ارتفاع الطوبه المذكور فى اللوحات
مثال : سقف بمسطح أفقى = 300 م2 والسقف كله بلاطه هوردى يحتاج هذا السقف الى عدد طوب هوردى = 300 م2 * 4.5 طوبه = 1350 طوبه بمقاس 20 *40 * ارتفاع الطوبه المذكور فى اللوحات
10- عدد الطوب لعمل مبانى الدور الواحد مقاس 25*12*6 سم = 85 الى 95 طوبه للمتر المسطح الافقى من الدور الواحد
مثال : المسطح الافقى للدور المتكرر لعماره سكنيه = 300 م2 فان كمية الطوب المطلوبه بمقاس 25*12*6 سم لبناء هذا الدور = 300 * 90 =27000 طوبه اى سبعه وعشرون الف طوبه بالتقريب طبعا
11- عدد شكاير الاسمنت اللازمه لبناء الف طوبه مقاس 25*12*6 سم = 3.50 الى 4 شكاير
12- اجمالى مسطح المحاره الداخليه للدور الواحد أو للشقه على سبيل المثال= مسطح الدور أو مسطح الشقه مضروبا فى عدد= 2.70 الى 3.00 على حسب ارتفاع الدور
مثال : شقه بمسطح 150 م2 المسطحات التقريبيه للمحاره (اللياسه) الداخليه = 150 م2 *2.8 = 420 م2 تقريبا
13- معدل استهلاك معجون الدهانات للحوائط الداخليه عدد 3 سكينه = 1.50 الى 2.00 م2 لكل 1.00 كجم معجون
14- معدل استهلاك دهان البلاستك الداخلى عدد 3 اوجه = 6.00 الى 8.00 م2 لكل 1 لتر بلاستك
15 - معدل استهلاك برميل البتومين الممتلى انتاج شركة الاسكندريه اللازم لعزل الخرسانه المسلحه بعدد 2 وجه = 60 الى 70 م2 لكل برميل*

*الجرافياتو*
*نوعان ( الاسمنتى ..... الاكليريك )
طن الاسمنتى ( 1200 - 1300 ج.م )
وزن الشيكاره 25 كجم
م2 يحتاج 2.5 كجم

طن الاكليريك ( 1700 - 2300 ج.م )
وزن البستله 20 كجم
م2 يحتاج 2 كجم*
1- اجمالى كميات مكعبات الخرسانه المسلحه المطلوبه للمبنى = 40 الى 50 % من اجمالى مسطح الادوار لهذا المبنى ويتوقف ذلك على نوع بلاطه الاسقف ونوع الاساسات
مثال: عماره سكنيه بمسطح الدور = 300 م2 وعدد الادوار = 10 ادوار
اذن اجمالى مسطحات العماره = 300 * 10 = 3000 م2
اذن اجمالى مكعب الخرسانه المسلحه لهذه العماره من الاساسات للدور الاخير = 0.45* 3000 = 1350 متر مكعب
2- نسبة ووزن الحديد المسلح فى القواعد المسلحه المنفصله بدون وجود ميدات رابطه = 45 الى 60 كجم/م3 م3(للمتر المكعب)
3- نسبة ووزن الحديد المسلح فى القواعد المسلحه المنفصله مع وجود ميدات رابطه بين القواعد المسلحه = 90 الى 100 كجم / م3 م3(للمتر المكعب)
4- نسبة ووزن الحديد فى البلاطه العاديه solid slab من 90 الى 100 كجم /م3(للمتر المكعب)
يعنى مكعب السقف بالتقريب = مسطح الدور الواحد * 22 الى 25 سم
5- نسبة ووزن الحديد فى البلاطه الهوردى hollow block من 120 لى 130 كجم/ م3(للمتر المكعب) ( مع ملاحظة أن مكعب السقف شامل الطوب الهوردى)
6- نسبة ووزن الحديد فى البلاطه اللاكمريه flat slab = 130 الى 150 كجم/م3 (للمتر المكعب)
7- كمية مكعبات خرسانه الاعمده فى الدور الواحد = 15 الى 25 % من كمية مكعبات الخرسانه المسلحه لهذا الدور
8- نسبة ووزن الحديد فى الاعمده وحوائط القص = 180 الى 250 كجم/م3 (للمتر المكعب)
9- عدد الطوب المطلوب للبلاطه الهوردى للدور الواحد = مسطح الدور الواحد مضروبا فى 4 الى 5 طوبات مقاس 20 *40 * ارتفاع الطوبه المذكور فى اللوحات
مثال : سقف بمسطح أفقى = 300 م2 والسقف كله بلاطه هوردى يحتاج هذا السقف الى عدد طوب هوردى = 300 م2 * 4.5 طوبه = 1350 طوبه بمقاس 20 *40 * ارتفاع الطوبه المذكور فى اللوحات
10- عدد الطوب لعمل مبانى الدور الواحد مقاس 25*12*6 سم = 85 الى 95 طوبه للمتر المسطح الافقى من الدور الواحد
مثال : المسطح الافقى للدور المتكرر لعماره سكنيه = 300 م2 فان كمية الطوب المطلوبه بمقاس 25*12*6 سم لبناء هذا الدور = 300 * 90 =27000 طوبه اى سبعه وعشرون الف طوبه بالتقريب طبعا
11- عدد شكاير الاسمنت اللازمه لبناء الف طوبه مقاس 25*12*6 سم = 3.50 الى 4 شكاير
12- اجمالى مسطح المحاره الداخليه للدور الواحد أو للشقه على سبيل المثال= مسطح الدور أو مسطح الشقه مضروبا فى عدد= 2.70 الى 3.00 على حسب ارتفاع الدور
مثال : شقه بمسطح 150 م2 المسطحات التقريبيه للمحاره (اللياسه) الداخليه = 150 م2 *2.8 = 420 م2 تقريبا
13- معدل استهلاك معجون الدهانات للحوائط الداخليه عدد 3 سكينه = 1.50 الى 2.00 م2 لكل 1.00 كجم معجون
14- معدل استهلاك دهان البلاستك الداخلى عدد 3 اوجه = 6.00 الى 8.00 م2 لكل 1 لتر بلاستك
15 - معدل استهلاك برميل البتومين الممتلى انتاج شركة الاسكندريه اللازم لعزل الخرسانه المسلحه بعدد 2 وجه = 60 الى 70 م2 لكل برميل1- اجمالى كميات مكعبات الخرسانه المسلحه المطلوبه للمبنى = 40 الى 50 % من اجمالى مسطح الادوار لهذا المبنى ويتوقف ذلك على نوع بلاطه الاسقف ونوع الاساسات
مثال: عماره سكنيه بمسطح الدور = 300 م2 وعدد الادوار = 10 ادوار
اذن اجمالى مسطحات العماره = 300 * 10 = 3000 م2
اذن اجمالى مكعب الخرسانه المسلحه لهذه العماره من الاساسات للدور الاخير = 0.45* 3000 = 1350 متر مكعب
2- نسبة ووزن الحديد المسلح فى القواعد المسلحه المنفصله بدون وجود ميدات رابطه = 45 الى 60 كجم/م3 م3(للمتر المكعب)
3- نسبة ووزن الحديد المسلح فى القواعد المسلحه المنفصله مع وجود ميدات رابطه بين القواعد المسلحه = 90 الى 100 كجم / م3 م3(للمتر المكعب)
4- نسبة ووزن الحديد فى البلاطه العاديه solid slab من 90 الى 100 كجم /م3(للمتر المكعب)
يعنى مكعب السقف بالتقريب = مسطح الدور الواحد * 22 الى 25 سم
5- نسبة ووزن الحديد فى البلاطه الهوردى hollow block من 120 لى 130 كجم/ م3(للمتر المكعب) ( مع ملاحظة أن مكعب السقف شامل الطوب الهوردى)
6- نسبة ووزن الحديد فى البلاطه اللاكمريه flat slab = 130 الى 150 كجم/م3 (للمتر المكعب)
7- كمية مكعبات خرسانه الاعمده فى الدور الواحد = 15 الى 25 % من كمية مكعبات الخرسانه المسلحه لهذا الدور
8- نسبة ووزن الحديد فى الاعمده وحوائط القص = 180 الى 250 كجم/م3 (للمتر المكعب)
9- عدد الطوب المطلوب للبلاطه الهوردى للدور الواحد = مسطح الدور الواحد مضروبا فى 4 الى 5 طوبات مقاس 20 *40 * ارتفاع الطوبه المذكور فى اللوحات
مثال : سقف بمسطح أفقى = 300 م2 والسقف كله بلاطه هوردى يحتاج هذا السقف الى عدد طوب هوردى = 300 م2 * 4.5 طوبه = 1350 طوبه بمقاس 20 *40 * ارتفاع الطوبه المذكور فى اللوحات
10- عدد الطوب لعمل مبانى الدور الواحد مقاس 25*12*6 سم = 85 الى 95 طوبه للمتر المسطح الافقى من الدور الواحد
مثال : المسطح الافقى للدور المتكرر لعماره سكنيه = 300 م2 فان كمية الطوب المطلوبه بمقاس 25*12*6 سم لبناء هذا الدور = 300 * 90 =27000 طوبه اى سبعه وعشرون الف طوبه بالتقريب طبعا
11- عدد شكاير الاسمنت اللازمه لبناء الف طوبه مقاس 25*12*6 سم = 3.50 الى 4 شكاير
12- اجمالى مسطح المحاره الداخليه للدور الواحد أو للشقه على سبيل المثال= مسطح الدور أو مسطح الشقه مضروبا فى عدد= 2.70 الى 3.00 على حسب ارتفاع الدور
مثال : شقه بمسطح 150 م2 المسطحات التقريبيه للمحاره (اللياسه) الداخليه = 150 م2 *2.8 = 420 م2 تقريبا
13- معدل استهلاك معجون الدهانات للحوائط الداخليه عدد 3 سكينه = 1.50 الى 2.00 م2 لكل 1.00 كجم معجون
14- معدل استهلاك دهان البلاستك الداخلى عدد 3 اوجه = 6.00 الى 8.00 م2 لكل 1 لتر بلاستك
15 - معدل استهلاك برميل البتومين الممتلى انتاج شركة الاسكندريه اللازم لعزل الخرسانه المسلحه بعدد 2 وجه = 60 الى 70 م2 لكل برميل


----------



## ahmedXPibrahim (24 أكتوبر 2014)

كلفه تقديريه سريعه لمبنى مساحته 100 م2 
و مكون من خمسة ادوارمرحلة النصف تشطيب
ستة ادوار باعتبار الاساسات دور كامل
هذه المرحله تشمل الاعمال الخرسانيه
اعمال المبانى و البياض
تأسيس اعمال الكهرباء و اعمال الصحى و تركيب الحلوق
المساحه الكليه 600 م2
سعر م2 ب 600 ج . م
مرحلة التشطيبات
المساحه الكليه 500 م2
سعر م2 ب 750 ج . م
​


----------



## ahmedXPibrahim (24 أكتوبر 2014)

معمارى و انشائى عماره ( بدروم و ارضى و خمسة ادوار متكرره )
للمهندس المبدع عمرو عادل
http://www.4shared.com/zip/__aO2k5Gce/___.html

https://www.youtube.com/user/ARCHAMRADEL/videos


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (25 أكتوبر 2014)

*صورة بسيطة للفرق بين البلاط الموازيكو والبلاط الموازييك ...






**متى تستخدم الكانة المشار اليها فى الصورة التالية ؟؟ .. للمهندسين الجدد **






*


----------



## ahmedXPibrahim (25 أكتوبر 2014)




----------



## ahmedXPibrahim (25 أكتوبر 2014)

البلاط
http://www.4shared.com/file/7yXW5NuZba/__online.html
http://www.4shared.com/office/xyOBPrFpba/__online.html


----------



## ahmedXPibrahim (25 أكتوبر 2014)

صور التنفيذ للمبدع المهندس عمرو عادل
https://www.facebook.com/ARCHAMRADEL/photos_stream
https://www.facebook.com/ARCHAMRADEL/photos_stream?tab=photos_albums


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (25 أكتوبر 2014)

المهندس الصامت قال:


> *متى تستخدم الكانة المشار اليها فى الصورة التالية ؟؟ .. للمهندسين الجدد **
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*الكانة الموجودة بالشكل ربما لنسميها كانة مثلثة . لكن عموما الكانة استخدمت لانه المسافة بين أفرع الكانات طبقا للكود المصرى لا تزيد 15 سم ... اذا زادت المسافة عن ذلك يتم استخدام كانة اضافية بما يناسب العمود .






ملاحظة هذا بالنسبة للمسافة الافقية بين الكانات . أما بالنسبة للمسافة الراسية فهى كما بالتالى .







* عمود بعرض 30 سم بعد طرح الغطاء الخرسانى ستكون المسافة 25 سم لا تحتاج لكانة اضافية 






* نموذجىين مختلفين لاشكال مختلفة لكيفية اضافة عند زيادة المسافة بين أفرع الكانة .







*


----------



## م.احمد العراقي (25 أكتوبر 2014)

السلام عليكم...رغم انقطاعي من فتره ليست بالقصيره عن المنتدى بسبب الظروف التي نمر بها والجو العام الا ان هذا الموضوع افضل واهم المواضيع بالمنتدى ومازال يحتوي على الكثير من المعلومات القيمه والمهمه واكثر المواضيع استمراريه جزاك الله الف خير مهندسنا الصامت على الجهود المبذوله .


----------



## ahmedXPibrahim (26 أكتوبر 2014)

تفاصيل لبشه dwg​http://www.4shared.com/photo/G9wMlhgMce/__online.html


----------



## ahmedXPibrahim (26 أكتوبر 2014)

*ملفات مدنى و عماره*

ملفات مدنى و عماره
http://www.4shared.com/zip/T5CDWUpHce/___.html


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (27 أكتوبر 2014)

م.احمد العراقي قال:


> السلام عليكم...رغم انقطاعي من فتره ليست بالقصيره عن المنتدى بسبب الظروف التي نمر بها والجو العام الا ان هذا الموضوع افضل واهم المواضيع بالمنتدى ومازال يحتوي على الكثير من المعلومات القيمه والمهمه واكثر المواضيع استمراريه جزاك الله الف خير مهندسنا الصامت على الجهود المبذوله .



الله يكرمك يا ابو حميد . والف حمدا لله على سلامتك بعد غيابك الطويل .. ويا رب تكون تكون امورك بخير يا رب ..

صورة لمحطة المترو فى منطقة القصيم التابعة ل SAR >


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (27 أكتوبر 2014)

*هل يمكن عمل الميدة بعد عمل الاعمدة ؟ ولماذا قد يقوم بذلك ؟ وهل يكتفى بطول رباط كمالموضح بالشكل .
ام ان الموضح بالصورة غير ذلك 
من احد المواقع الانشائية بجدة* . *لجزء من قطار الحرمين السريع *


----------



## ahmedXPibrahim (27 أكتوبر 2014)

*يا كبيرنا عايزك تشوف الفيديو ده و تقول رأيك*

تنفيذ اشاير العمود من القاعده المسلحة 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qwaDj95AIcU


يا كبيرنا عايزك تشوف الفيديو ده و تقول رأيك


----------



## ahmedXPibrahim (27 أكتوبر 2014)

عليمات استلام جميع الاعمال (من الحفر حتى الدهان) :

تعليمات إستلام أعمال الحفر

1. تحديد الروبير الثابت والمحاور الثابتة بالموقع .
2. توقيع الحدود الخارجية للمباني المراد حفرها .
3. توقيع الأماكن المراد حفرها بالجير أو علامة مميزة مع الأخذ في الإعتبار توسيع حدود الحفر بحيث يتناسب مع تقوية جوانب النجارة وعمل الخنزيرة .
4. التأكد من خلو الأرض من مواسير الغاز و كابلات الكهرباء وإستخراج ما يفيد ذلك من الجهة المختصة.
5. تحديد أماكن تشوين الأتربة قبل البدء في الحفر.
6. البدء بحفر الأماكن البعيدة عن الطرق والتى لا تعوق الحركة داخل المشروع.
7. عند إختلاف طبقات الحفر أو ظهور طبقات مخالفة لتقرير الجسات يجب الرجوع إلى المكتب الإستشاري الخاص بتقرير الجسات للمشروع .
8. يجب تسوية جوانب الحفر بحيث تكون مستقيمة ورأسية قدر المستطاع.
9. تسوية قاع الحفر تسوية مبدئية و مراجعة منسوب التأسيس بميزان القامة.
10. عند التأكد من سلامة منسوب التأسيس يجب نظافة و تسوية القاع.
11. غمر الأرض بالماء حسب المدة الموضحة بتقرير الجسات .
12. إزالة الروبة إن وجدت و تسوية أماكن القواعد.
13. يجب الإلتزام بما جاء في تقرير الجسات.

تعليمات عمل إستلام أعمال الخرسانة العادية للأرضيات

1. التأكد من نظافة سطح الردم.
2. التأكد من تمام دمك السطح النهائي.
3. التأكد من منسوب ظهر الدكة العادية النهائي.
4. التأكد من رش الردم بالماء جيداً قبل صب الخرسانة .
5. إتباع تعليمات عمل أعمال الصب.

إستلام أعمال النجارة

أ: إستلام نجارة قواعد و أساسات الخرسانة المسلحة :

1. مطابقة المحاور الإنشائية مع المحاور المعمارية وصحة توقيع الزوايا حسب الرسومات .
2. التأكد من تطابق محاور القواعد مع المحاور المساحية الصحيحة .
3. مراجعة أبعاد القواعد وإرتفاعاتها .
4. مراجعة التقفيل الجيد لجوانب القواعد مع بعضها وتسديد الفتحات بين الألواح.
5. مراجعة أماكن تثبيت الجوايط أو البالتات إن وجدت .
6. مراجعة أماكن فتحات ومسارات الصحي والكهرباء ...إلخ .
7. التأكد من تركيب بسكوت بين جوانب القاعدة وحديد تسليح القواعد.
8. مراجعة التقويات والتأكد من إتمامها بطريقة صحيحة ومتانتها .

ب: إستلام نجارة أعمدة الخرسانة المسلحة :

• قبل التقفيل والتقوية :
1. مراجعة رأسية المحاور مع المحاور الأصلية .
2. مطابقة محاور الأعمدة الإنشائية مع المعمارية .
3. مراجعة قطاع العمود وأبعاد الحطات .
4. مراجعة تثبيت العدد الكافي من البسكوت بين شدة العامود وحديد التسليح .
5. مراجعة أماكن فتحات ومسارات مواسير الكهرباء .
6. مراجعة أماكن ومناسيب أشاير حديد التسليح للأعتاب.

• بعد التقفيل والتقوية :
7. مراجعة التقفيل الجيد للأجناب وتسديد الفتحات .
8. التأكد من منسوب نهاية الصب وتحديد إرتفاع باب العمود.
9. مراجعة التقويات وتثبيتها جيداً مع التخشيب.
10. مراجعة الوزنات الرأسية .
11. مراجعة تثبيت التقويات ( الأحزمة ) وعددها ( 3 أحزمة في المتر على الأقل).

ج: إستلام نجارة أسقف الخرسانة المسلحة :

أولاً : فوق السقف :

1. مراجعة الأبعاد الخارجية و تطابق المحاور مع المحاور الصحيحة .
2. مراجعة مناسيب وأماكن وإرتفاعات البلاطات على المستويات المختلفة .
3. مراجعة أبعاد وصحة زوايا بلاطات السقف.
4. مراجعة منسوب سطح الشدة مع الروبير والتأكد من مطابقته لمنسوب بطنية السطح .
5. مراجعة أبعاد وإرتفاعات سقوط الكمرات.
6. مراجعة رأسية جوانب الكمرات.
7. مراجعة إرتفاع الجوانب الخارجية للسقف و تخانات البلاطات .
8. مراجعة سقوط بلاطات دورات المياه عن مستوى بقية البلاطات .
9. مراجعة التسديد بين ألواح التطبيق وبعضها :
- بين إلتقاء أجناب الكمرات مع تطبيق السقف.
- عند إلتقاء الكمرات مع بعضها ومع الأعمدة .
- بين قاع وأجناب الكمرات.
10. مراجعة أماكن وأبعاد فتحات الكهرباء / الصحي / التكييف / أخرى ..إلخ.
11. مراجعة أماكن تثبيت الجوايط أو البالتات والتأكد من تثبيتها جيداً .

ثانياً : تحت السقف:

12. مراجعة القوائم ( العروق ) والمسافات بينها .
13. مراجعة أماكن وصل العروق مع بعضها في حالة الإرتفاعات العالية والتأكد من متانة التقوية عند الوصلات .
14. مراجعة جودة تثبيت عرقات الكمرات و بلاطة السقف.
15. مراجعة عمل تقويات الشدة بعروق مائلة (نهايز) في الإتجاهين وتثبيتها بالقمط جيداً مع عروق الشدة ومع الأعمدة أو الحوائط المصبوبة.
16. مراجعة تقوية قاع الكمرات بعروق (حبس) بإستخدام القمط.
17. مراجعة تقوية رقاب الأعمدة والتأكد من سلامة التسديد بما يضمن عدم وجود زوائد خرسانية بعد الفك.
18. مراجعة تقوية جوانب الكمرات الخارحية جيداً بشكالات في العروق الكابولية (الإسكندراني) وتثبيتها بشمبر في تطبيق السقف.
19. مراجعة التقويات عند إتصال ألواح التطبيق ببعضها والتأكد من عمل الوصلات بطريقة سليمة .

إستلام حديد التسليح

أ: حديد تسليح الأساسات :

1. التأكد من نظافة حديد التسليح وعدم وجود صدأ.
2. مراجعة نوع وأقطار حديد التسليح وعددها وأطوالها.
3. تشكيل ورص الحديد طبقاً للرسومات.
4. مراجعة أماكن أشاير حديد الأعمدة وربطها بكانات.
5. مراجعة أقطار وعدد وطول حديد أشاير الأعمدة .
6. التأكد من تربيط الحديد جيداً .
7. تركيب كانة بعيون لأشاير الأعمدة.
8. تركيب كراسي للحديد العلوي.

ب: حديد تسليح الأعمدة والحوائط :

1. التأكد من نظافة حديد التسليح وعدم وجود صدأ.
2. مراجعة نوع وأقطار حديد التسليح وعددها وأطوالها.
3. مراجعة عدد الكانات وتقسيطها وربطها بالأسياخ.
4. التأكد من تركيب كانة بعيون للأعمدة.
5. التأكد من نظافة العامود قبل التقفيل.

ج: حديد تسليح أسقف الخرسانة المسلحة :

1. التأكد من نظافة حديد التسليح وعدم وجود صدأ.
2. مراجعة نوع وقطر وعدد أسياخ حديد التسليح.
3. مراجعة وصلات وأطوال أسياخ حديد التسليح حسب الرسومات.
4. مراجعة أبعاد كانات كمرات السقف وكذلك عددها و تقسيطها على مسافات متساوية حسب الرسومات.
5. وضع بسكوت أسفل حديد تسليح البلاطات وبين الشدة وجوانب الكمرات.
6. ربط حديد تسليح الكمرات العلوي والسفلي مع الكانات بسلك رباط ربطاً جيداً.

أعمال الصب

أولاً : قبل الصب :

1. مراجعة وجود معايير للرمل والزلط.
2. مراجعة والتأكد من صلاحية الخلاط للعمل وصلاحية الهزاز للعمل.
3. مراجعة كفاية ونوعية تشوينات الصب : رمل ، زلط ، أسمنت ، مياه.
4. مراجعة وجود مخروط إختبار الـslump وجاهزيته.
5. مراجعة وجود العدد الكافي من فرم مكعبات الخرسانة.
6. مراجعة رش الشدة الخشبية بالماء قبل الصب .
7. مراجعة ترتيب مراحل الصب مع المشرف المسئول عن الصب والفورمجي.
8. مراجعة تحديد أماكن فواصل الصب، فواصل التمدد والإنكماش ، فواصل الهبوط.
9. مراجعة وجود عيار مياه محدد للخرسانة.
10. مراجعة وضع البسكوت أسفل حديد بلاطات السقف وأسفل الحديد السفلي للكمرات وبين أجناب الكمرات وحديد التسليح.
11. عمل سكك مناسبة للصب على إرتفاعات مناسبة.
12. تثبيت مناسيب الصب جيداً لكل عامود والتأكد من وضع المنسوب للفورمجي.
13. التأكد من أن إرتفاع الصب لا يزيد عن 3 أمتار كحد أقصى.

ثانياً : أثناء الصب :

1. مراجعة والتأكد من دقة نسب الخلط وخاصة المياه .
2. التأكد من دمك كل جزء ينتهي صبه جيداً وخاصة الكمرات بدون أن يلامس الهزاز الميكانيكي حديد التسليح قدر الإمكان.
3. التأكد من إتمام فرمجة سطح الخرسانة جيداً للجزء المنتهي منه.
4. قياس سمك البلاطات بإستمرار والتأكد من إنتظام سمك البلاطة حسب المطلوب.
5. رفع الخرسانة الزائدة أولاً بأول قبل الشك والتأكد من إستواء ونظافة كل الأسطح بعد إكتمال الصب.

ثالثاً : بعد الصب :

1. التأكد من إستمرار معالجة الخرسانة لمدة سبعة أيام بعد الصب على الأقل.
2. التأكد من فك الشدات بطريقة صحيحة:
- رش مياه جيداً قبل الفك.
- الفك بإستخدام عتلات وبحرص مع المحافظة على أسطح و زوايا الخرسانة المصبوبة سليمة.
3. متابعة نتائج تكسير مكعبات الخرسانة في جدول متابعة منظم بالتواريخ.

إختبارات الخرسانة

أ: أثناء الصب

إختبار الهبوط :

أ: إجراء الإختبار:
1. يستخدم قالب الإختبار القياسي ( مخروط ناقص إرتفاعه 30 سم وقطره السفلي 20سم و العلوي 10 سم).
2. تصب الخرسانة بداخله على أربعة دفعات و تقلب كل دفعة 20 مرة بواسطة السيخ القياسي ( قطر 16 مم وطول 60 سم بنهاية محدبة).
3. بعد تمام ملء القالب يزال مرة واحدة مباشرة برفعه رأسياً لأعلى ويقاس هبوط الخرسانة من إرتفاعها الأصلي ويقارن بالهبوط المحدد في تصميم الخلطة.

ب: تكرار الإختبار :
1. يجري إختبار الهبوط لكل جزء يتم صبه قبل أخذ عينات مكعبات إختبار مقاومة الضغط.
2. يجري إختبار الهبوط لكل 100.0 م3 من الصب المستمر .
3. يجري إختبار الهبوط كلما أثبت الفحص الظاهري عدم تطابق القوام مع القوام المطلوب.

ج: مسئولية إجراء الإختبار :
1. مراقب الخلط هو المسئول عن إجراء إختبار الهبوط بنفسه وبحضور المشرف المسئول.
2. مشرف الصب هو المسئول عن عدم صب أي قلبة يدل فحصها ظاهرياً على عدم مطابقتها للقوام المطلوب وعليه أن يقوم بإجراء إختبار هبوط لها إذا لزم ذلك.

ب: بعد الصب:

إختبار مقاومة الضغط للخرسانة ( تكسير المكعبات )

1. يستخدم المكعب القياسي ويملأه على ثلاث مرات يتم دمك كل جزء منها بقضيب الدمك القياسي 25 مرة على الأقل ويتم أخذ 6 عينات على الأقل لكل عنصر إنشائي يتم صبه أو لكل 100 م3 في حالة إستمرار الصب .
2. تفك فرم المكعبات بعد مرور 24 ساعة على الأقل وتحفظ مغمورة في المياه حتى يحين موعد تكسيرها.
3. تقارن نتائج التكسير للمكعبات بمقاومة الضغط المطلوبة طبقاً للأسس التالية:
• مقاومة الخرسانة بعد 3 أيام لا تقل عن 40 % من مقاومة الضغط للمكعبات بعد 28 يوم.

• مقاومة الخرسانة بعد 7 أيام لا تقل عن 75 % من مقاومة الضغط للمكعبات بعد 28 يوم.

• لا تقل نتيجة إختبار أي مكعب عن رتبة الخرسانة المطلوبة ولا يزيد الفرق بين أكبر قراءة وأصغر قراءة عن 25 % من المتوسط.

مسئولية إجراء الإختبار :

• مشرف الصب هو المسئول عن أخذ العينات بنفسه وبحضور المهندس المسئول و الإستشاري إذا أمكن.
• مهندس المكتب الفني بالمشروع هو المسئول عن متابعة نتائج تكسير العينات في مواعيدها.
• مدير المشروع هو المسئول عن إبلاغ مدير التنفيذ في حالة حدوث مشكلة في نتائج المكعبات ومتابعة خطوات حلها.

تعليمات عمل إستلام أعمال الردم

1. التأكد من نظافة قطاع الردم وإستكمال جميع أنواع العزل.
2. التأكد من أن الردم على طبقات محددة الإرتفاع ووجود علامات ظاهرة لتحديد هذه الطبقات.
3. التأكد من غمر الردم بالمياه لمدة 24 ساعة غمرا ً تاماً .
4. التأكد من تمام الدك لكل طبقة على حدة.

إستلام أعمال المباني

أ: إرشادات تنفيذ أعمال المباني :

1. يتم عمل منسوب أفقي ثابت (شرب) وتعليمه على الأعمدة الخرسانية قبل البدء في أعمال المباني.
2. يتم مراقبة نسب خلط مونة المباني.
3. يتم عمل مدماك أرضي بكامل الدور أو الوحدة مع :-
3-1- إسترباع الغرف.
3-2- تحديد أماكن الفتحات .
3-3- وزن المباني أسفل الكمرات.
4. يتم وضع قوالب الطوب (أول مدماك) على فرشة كاملة من المونة.
5. يتم إستخدام قوالب سليمة بصفة دائمة والتأكد من عدم إستخدام كسور القوالب في البناء قدر الإمكان.
6. يتم تقسيط المداميك على إرتفاع الحوائط بحيث تكون جميع المداميك متساوية وكذلك العراميس.
7. يجب أن ترتفع حوائط المبني بإنتظام بحيث لا يزيد إرتفاع أي جزء عن الآخر بأكثر من 1.5 م في أي وقت ، وينتهي آخر مدماك في منسوب بطنيات الميدات وبلاطات الأسقف والأعتاب و لا تستعمل أجزاء الطوب.
8. يجب تفريغ العراميس بمقدار من 1-2 سم أولاً بأول حتى تساعد على تماسك البياض أو الكحلة .
9. ترش العراميس بالماء بعد تفريغ العراميس ثم تكحل بالمونة.
10. يجب عمل الكحلة من أعلى الحائط إلى أسفله خاصة العراميس الطولية .
11. في حالة البناء بالطوب المفرغ والخفاف يتم عمل 3 مداميك من الطوب المصمت أسفل وأعلى البلاطة المسلحة وكذلك عمل مدماكين في منسوب العتب من الطوب المصمت وأيضاً حول فتحات الشبابيك والأبواب.
12. في حالة الحوائط نصف طوبة تبني المحاكية بجوار العمود الخرسانة بمقاس لا يقل عن 20 سم أما إذا قل المقاس عن ذلك يجب صب المحاكية مع العمود.
13. يتم إستخدام ميزان خيط لمراجعة رأسية الحوائط كل ثلاثة مداميك.
14. في حالة مباني الحوائط الساندة بالطوب المفرغ يتم وضع أسياخ حديد رأسية على مسافات أفقية 1.2 م ويتم ملء البلوكات المار بها أسياخ الحديد بمونة أسمنتية.

ب: إرشادات إستلام أعمال المباني

1. عدم إستعمال وحدات طوب تالفة .
2. ملأ العراميس الطولية والعرضية .
3. يتم إستخدام " قدة " ألمونيوم بطول 3.00 متر في جميع الإتجاهات لمراجعة إستواء السطح وضمان عدم وجود تربيات في البياض .
4. سمك اللحامات الرأسية والأفقية لا يزيد عن 2 سم .
5. يجب تفريغ لحامات المباني التى سيتم بياضها بعمق حوالي 1 سم.
6. مراجعة تشحيط المباني.
7. تربط قواطيع المباني مع الأعمدة الخرسانية بخوص عرضها لا يقل عن 2.5سم(كانات).
8. يتم طرطشة الأعمدة بعد فكها وتمام معالجتها وقبل بناء الحوائط الملاصقة بوقت كاف يكفي لتصلد الطرطشة .
9. يتم التأكد من تقسيط إرتفاع المباني بحيث لا يكون هناك فاصل يزيد عن 1 سم بين آخر مدماك مباني وبطنيات الكمرات أو بلاطات الأسقف.

إستلام أعمال البياض

أولاً : الطرطشة والبؤج

يراعى الآتي في أعمال الطرطشة :
1. التأكد من مطابقة نسب مكونات الطرطشة المستعملة للمواصفات و سد جميع الفتحات قبل الطرطشة بورق شكاير.
2. التأكد قبل الطرطشة من تثبيت شرائح شبك ممدد بعرض (10-15 سم) بين أي عنصر خرساني والمباني ، بحيث نصفه يثبت على الخرسانة والآخر على المباني وذلك لمقاومة التمدد والإنكماش الناتج عن تغير درجات الحرارة والرطوبة .
3. لا يقل سمك الطرطشة عن 1/2 سم ( نصف سم).
4. مونة الطرطشة تكون عجينة متماسكة وليست سائلة وترش بالماكينة أو القذف القوي على سطح المباني.
5. عدم وجود حرامية وتجانس الطرطشة.
6. سطح الطرطشة يكون خشن ومدبب لقبول وتماسك طبقة البطانة.
7. يتم رش المياه يومياً صباحاً ومساء مدة لا تقل عن يومين.
يراعى الآتي في أعمال البؤج :
8. يتم عمل البؤج على مسافات لا تزيد على 2.00 متر في الإتجاهين الأفقي والرأسي بإرتفاع نصف متر فوق سطح الأرض وتحت السقف بحوالي نصف متر.
9. يتم مراجعة إستواء البؤج رأسياً بميزان الخيط وأفقياً بالمسطرة الألمونيوم ومراجعة صحة الزوايا القائمة بالزاوية المعدنية .
10. يتم إسترباع أبعاد المسطحات عند عمل البؤج .
11. يتم تكسير البؤج بعد الإنتهاء من البطانة وعمل الترميم مكانها.

ثانياً: بياض التخشين والبطانة :

1. تراجع نسب مكونات مونة بياض البطانة طبقاً للنسب في المواصفات الفنية للمشروع.
2. لا يزيد سمك بياض الحوائط عن 2.5 سم ولا يزيد سمك بياض الأسقف عن 1.5 سم .
3. تدرع البطانة بقدة في الإتجاهات الثلاثة ( أفقية / رأسية / قطرية ) مع التأكد من إستواء القدة ونظافتها.
4. التأكد من عدم وجود فراغات بين القدة والبياض.
5. يتم تخشين السطح بالبروة بعد الإنتهاء من الدرع بالقدة في حالة بياض التخشين وفي حالة البطانة تمشط البطانة قبل جفافها حسب نوع الضهارة عليها.

تعليمات عمل إستلام أعمال الحلوق الخشبية

أولاً : أعمال التوريد :

1. التأكد من مطابقة نوع الخشب للنوع المطلوب من العميل في مواصفات البند (موسكي / زان / أرو) وأنه من أجود صنف منها.
2. التأكد من مطابقة قطاعات الحلوق لمواصفات البند.
3. التأكد من عدم وجود عقد سائبة خبيثة.

ثانياً : أعمال التركيب:

1. التأكد من دهان جميع الحلوق وجهين من السلاقون.
2. التأكد من عزل جانب الحلق المتصل بالمباني بالبيتومين.
3. التأكد من مطابقة أبعاد الحلوق للمقاسات المذكورة في المقايسة وجدول التشطبيات.
4. التأكد من تطابق مستوى الحلق مع مستوى بؤج البياض .
5. التأكد من رأسية القوائم بإستخدام ميزان الخيط وأفقية الجلسة والرأس العليا بإستخدام ميزان المياه وصحة الزوايا القائمة بإستخدام الزاوية المعدنية.
6. التأكد من تثبيت الحلوق جيداً بالكانات في المباني أو مسامير فيشر في الخرسانة.

تعليمات عمل إستلام أعمال الأرضيات
(بلاط السيراميك / ترابيع رخام)

1. التأكد من نظافة السطح المطلوب تبليطه من المخلفات والأخشاب وخلافه.
2. التأكد من وجود منسوب( شرب) للسطح المطلوب تبليطه وخاصة في الأركان.
3. التأكد من إسترباع الحجرات قبل البدء في عملية التركيب وتحديد أماكن الغلايق.
4. التأكد من عمل ميول البلاط الصحيحة وربطها بكل منسوب صرف المياه والمنسوب الخارجي أو درج السلالم ومنسوب جلسات حلوق أبواب البلكونات إن وجدت.
5. التأكد من فرش طبقة رمل نظيف سمكها لا يزيد عن 8 سم قبل البلاط.
6. التأكد من أن سمك المونة المستخدمة في التركيب لا يقل عن 2 سم.
7. التأكد من إستواء السطح النهائي بإستخدام القدة الألمونيوم طول 2.5 م وصحة المنسوب والميول بإستخدام ميزان المياه.
8. التأكد من سلامة وإكتمال سقي البلاط بعد التركيب وعمل الغلايق.

تعليمات عمل إستلام أعمال الصحي الخارجية

أولاً : أعمال التغذية بالمياه :
1. التأكد من رأسية أعمدة التغذية .
2. التأكد من تركيب أربطة ( أفايز ) للمواسير مع الحوائط كل مسافة لا تزيد عن 2 متر مع تثبيتها جيداً في الحوائط والتأكد من وجود مسافة لا تقل عن 3 سم بين أعمدة الصرف والحوائط.
3. التأكد من إختبار الضغط للمواسير بالمياه( الكبس) تحت ضغط 7 كجم/سم2 لمدة نصف ساعة.

ثانياً : أعمال الصرف الرسية ( الزهر والبلاستيك ) :
1. التأكد من رأسية أعمدة التغذية .
2. التأكد من صحة لحامات المواسير مع بعضها طبقاً للمواصفات لكل نوعية بالكشف على عينات أطواق حديدية منها.
3. التأكد من تركيب (أفايز ) للأعمدة مع الحوائط كل مسافة لا تزيد عن 1.5 م مع تثبيتها جيداً في الحوائط .
4. التأكد من إجراء إختبار الضغط بالمياه الكبس لجميع الأعمدة.
5. التأكد من إرتفاع نهايات أعمدة الصرف متر على الأقل بعد نهاية المبني.
6. تغطية جميع الأعمدة بطنابيس من السلك أو المعدن.

ثالثاً : خطوط الصرف الأفقية ( الزهر والفخار)
1. التأكد من وجود منسوب ثابت (شرب) لمراجعة مناسيب خط الصرف منه.
2. التأكد من أن منسوب نهاية خط الصرف أعلى من منسوب حجرة التفتيش أو الخط الرئيسي.
3. التأكد من أن تكون المواسير في خط مستقيم وبميل واحد ثابت مناسب لقطر الماسورة، ( معدل الإنحدار = 1÷ ( 10 × قطر الماسورة بالسم).
4. التأكد من موجود أبواب الكشف والتسليك في أول ونهاية كل خط.
5. التأكد من صحة ميول الفرشة الخرساينة أسفلها.
6. التأكد من إجراء إختبار الضغط بالمياه ( الكبس) وعمل مخروط رأسي يملأ مع الماسورة بالماء وتتم مراقبة منسوب الماء لمدة ساعتين على الأقل.

تعليمات عمل إستلام أعمال عزل الرطوبة

1. التأكد من نظافة أسطح الخرسانة المراد عزلها من الأتربة والمواد الناعمة.
2. التأكد من عدم وجود أي زوائد حديدية أو شمبر في سطح الخرسانة.
3. التأكد من عمل مثلث مونة عند إلتقاء الحوائط مع بلاطات الأسطح.
4. التأكد من عمل وزرة بإرتفاع لا يقل عن 20 سم.
5. التأكد من عدم وجود فتحات أو ثقوب في طبقات الخيش المقطرن.
6. التأكد من أن الخيش مشبع بالبيتومين تماماً.
7. التأكد من عدد طبقات الخيش والبيتومين وتعامد طبقتي الخيش مع بعضهما.

تعليمات عمل إستلام أعمال السيراميك

أولاً : السيراميك الحوائط :

1. التأكد من إسترباع الحوائط وتحديد أماكن الغلايق.
2. التأكد من بروز مستوى الحلوق المسافة اللازمة للتطابق مع مستوى السيراميك.
3. التأكد من طرطشة الحوائط قبل تثبيت السلك.
4. التأكد من أن العراميس الأفقية والرأسية موحدة السمك ومتعامدة ومستقيمة ومتعامدة مع بعضها.
5. التأكد من إستواء السطح النهائي للسيراميك.
6. التأكد من عدم وجود إختلاف في لون البلاط .
7. التأكد من إكتمال وجودة سقية البلاط.
8. التأكد من صحة وجودة غلايق البلاط حول الفتحات وفي الأركان.

ثانياً : سيراميك الأرضيات :

1. التأكد من إسترباع الحوائط وتحديد أماكن الغلايق .
2. التأكد من أن سمك فرشة الرمل أسفل البلاط لا يزيد عن 8 سم.
3. التأكد من إستواء سطح البلاط وصحة الميول على بالوعة الصرف وجودة الغلايق.
4. التأكد من أن العراميس في الإتجاهين موحدة السمك ومستقيمة و متعامدة مع بعضها .
5. التأكد من عدم وجود إختلاف في لون البلاط.
6. التأكد من إكتمال وجودة سقية البلاط.

تعليمات عمل إستلام أعمال الألمونيوم

1. التأكد من مطابقة قطاع الباب أو الشباك للقطاعات الواردة بالمواصفات الخاصة بالمشروع أو العينة المعتمدة.
2. التأكد من مقاسات الأبواب والشبابيك الألمونيوم ومطابقتها لمقاسات وأبعاد جدول التشطيبات.
3. التأكد من وجود جميع الإكسسوارات الخاصة بالأبواب والشبابيك ( البصمة ، العجل، ...إلخ )
4. التأكد من سلامة الوصلات عند الأركان وزاوية الإتصال على 45 درجة وعدم وجود تنوير بها .
5. التأكد من سلامة تسكيك الأبواب والشبابيك.

تعليمات عمل إستلام أعمال الكريتال

1. التأكد من مطابقة القطاعات الموردة للقطاعات المطلوبة في المواصفات أو العينة المعتمدة.
2. التأكد من مطابقة الأعمال للأبعاد والمقاسات المطلوبة.
3. مراجعة تفاصيل أعمال الكريتال للكوبستات والدرابزين مع التفاصيل الواردة بالمواصفات.
4. التأكد من جودة اللحامات ومتانتها، وعدم وجود زوائد لحام.
5. التأكد من سلامة تسكيك الأبواب والشبابيك الكريتال.

إستلام أعمال بياض الواجهات

أولاً : الطرطشة والبؤج :

1. التأكد من النظافة التامة حول حوائط الواجهات .
2. يجب رش الواجهة رشاً غزيراً بالماء قبل بدء أعمال الطرطشة و التأكد قبل الطرطشة من تثبيت شرائح شبك ممدد بعرض (10-15 سم) بين أي عنصر خرساني والمباني ، بحيث نصفه يثبت على الخرسانة والآخر على المباني وذلك لمقاومة التمدد والإنكماش الناتج عن تغير درجات الحرارة والرطوبة .
3. التأكد من مطابقة نسب مكونات الطرطشة المستعملة للمواصفات.
4. التأكد من الأمان التام للسقالة على الواجهة .
5. التأكد من وجود ستائر بلاستيك أو ما يشابهها عند العمل بشوارع عمومية أو مناطق سكنية.
6. التأكد من تركيب جميع حلوق الواجهة وكذلك التأكد من إستلامها .
7. التأكد من الإنتهاء من أعمال الصحي وأعمال الكهرباء الخاصة بالواجهة.
8. التأكد من تقطيع جميع الحديد البارز من الكمرات والسقالات والسقف والأعمدة.
9. لا يقل سمك الطرطشة عن نصف سم.
10. مونة الطرطشة تكون عجينة متماسكة وليست سائلة و ترش بالماكينة أو القذف العمودي القوي على الحوائط.
11. عدم وجود حرامية وتجانس الطرطشة .
12. التأكد من أن سطح الطرطشة خشن ومدبب لقبول تماسك طبقة البطانة.
13. يتم رش المياه صباحاً ومساءاً مدة لا تقل عن يومين.
14. يتم عمل بؤج الواجهة على مسافات لا تزيد عن 2 م في الإتجاهين الأفقي والرأسي.
15. التأكد من ضبط السواعي للواجهة.
16. إذا كانت هناك أسلحة أو ما يشابهها يجب إسترباع البؤج الخاص بها أو عمل فارمة خاصة بها.
17. يتم تكسير البؤج بعد الإنتهاء من أعمال البطانة وملء مكانها.

ثانياً : البطانة :

1. تراجع نسب مكونات مونة بياض البطانة طبقاً للنسب في المواصفات الفنية للمشروع.
2. لا يزيد سمك بياض الحوائط عن 2.5 سم ولا يزيد سمك بياض الأسقف عن 1.5 سم.
3. تدرع البطانة بقدة في الإتجاهات الثلاثة (أفقية / رأسية / قطرية) مع التأكد من إستواء القدة ونظافتها.
4. التأكد من عدم وجود فراغات بين القدة والبياض.
5. يتم تخشين السطح بالبروة بعد الإنتهاء من الدرع بالقدة في حالة بياض التخشين وفي حالة البطانة تمشط البطانة قبل جفافها حسب نوع الضهارة عليها.
6. تمشيط الواجهة قبل جفافها حسب نوع الضهارة عليها.
7. يجب إتمام بياض الجلسات والأميات والأسلحة و خلافه والتأكد من جودتها.
8. يجب رش البطانة بالماء لمدة لا تقل عن 3 أيام.
9. يجب المرور على بطانة الواجهة للإطمئنان على جودتها وعدم وجود تطبيل بها، أو تنميل وخلافه.

ثانياً : الضهارة :

1. تتم الضهارة حسب اللون والنوع المعتمد.
2. نظافة مواسير الصحية من آثار الضهارة.

تعليمات عمل إستلام أعمال الدهانات

1. التأكد من أن جميع البويات المستخدمة بأعمال الدهانات والمعاجين ومكوناتها تفي بالمواصفات القياسية.
2. التأكد من لصق بكر لاصق لحماية الألمونيوم وكذلك تغطية الوزرات وباقي البنود بأغطية واقية قبل البدء في أعمال الدهانات ( مشمع مثلاً).
3. قبل البدء في أعمال الدهانات يجب التأكد من عدم وجود مرمات بياض ، والتأكد من عدم وجود أجزاء مطبلة.
4. قبل البدء في أعمال الدهانات يجب التأكد من تقطيع أشاير الحديد في الأسقف والأعمدة والتقطيب مكانها.
5. التأكد من نظافة الأسطح المراد دهانها من الأتربة والزيوت والشحوم وخلو الأسطح من النتوءات والثقوب واللحامات " ومراشمة الأسطح".
6. يجب تجليخ الحوائط والأسقف المراد دهانها بزيت الكتان النقي.
7. التأكد من أن المعجون على الأسطح شديد الإلتصاق بها وبملء جميع المساحات الموجودة بالأسطح.
8. التأكد من إستواء السكينة الأولى ونعومتها والتأكد من عدم وجود رايش أو بنس بها وأن تكون ناعمة الملمس.
9. التأكد من إعطاء وجه من بوية الزيت مع أكسيد زنك بنسبة 5%.
10. التأكد من سحب السكينة الثانية في إتجاه عمودي على السكينة الأولى و أن تكون ناعمة الملمس وخالية من البنس والرايش وخلافه.
11. التأكد من دهان وجه من بوية الزيت بعد جفاف السكينة الثانية.
12. التأكد من تلقيط الأجزاء المعيبة بعد دهان وجه الزيت.
13. قبل إعطاء الوجه الأخير يجب التأكد من نظافة الأسطح وعدم وجود تسييل أو رايش أو كل ما يعيب الأسطح.
14. التأكد من حرق العقد الموجودة بالنجارة أو دهانها بالجمالكة الثقيلة قبل البدء في أعمال الدهانات ، والتأكد من إزالة البزوز المفككة وعمل بديلها خشب.
15. التأكد من عدم ترك أجزاء كاشفة بالنجارة أو ظهور تمشيط الفرشة في الوجه الأخير .
16. التأكد من تمام دهان الحلوق.

في حالة دهان البلاستيك يتم مراعاة ما سبق ويكون ترتيب الأوجه كما يلي :

1. تجليخ الحوائط بزيت بذرة الكتان النقي.
2. يتم سحب السكينة الأولى .
3. إعطاء وجه من بوية البلاستيك.
4. يتم سحب السكينة الثانية .
5. إعطاء وجه من بوية البلاستيك.
6. تلقيط الحوائط.
7. الوجه الأخير من بوية البلاستيك طبقاً للون المعتمد من الإستشاري.​


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (27 أكتوبر 2014)

ahmedXPibrahim قال:


> تنفيذ اشاير العمود من القاعده المسلحة
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qwaDj95AIcU
> 
> 
> يا كبيرنا عايزك تشوف الفيديو ده و تقول رأيك



*لم أنفذ مثل هذه القاعدة ولكن .
غالبا دا م. هانى هامة خوازيق pile cap لوجود اشاير الخازوق . والمشروع يتبع الشركة العلامة المقاولون العرب . والهامة لها جانب خارجى من الطوب الاسمنتى وان كان الطوب الاسمنتى ذو فاعلية لمقاومة الرطوبة لكن اعتقد كان لا بد عزلها من الداخل ... 
واعتقد ان هذه الاشاير تحتاج لمراجعة بمحطة الرصد المتكاملة Total Station حيث تخضع اعمال ركائز الكبارى او الخوايق للدقة استخدام التوتال استشن . واجمالا اكيد الشغل كويس دا تحت اشراف مهندسين ومن شركة المقاولين العرب يعنى .*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (27 أكتوبر 2014)

*فى الصورة التالية ..
بالنسبة للميدة المسلحة او السملات او الجسور الارضية او Ground Beam - Tie bea, >>> 







يوضح استخدام دكمة حديد لتحديد عرض السمل ولا يقل عرضه عن العرض المطلوب . فى احيان كثيرة يستخدم النجار دكم خشب لانها اسهل .







واحيانا الدكم الحديد مع احكام الجنب بتغرز فى خشب البلاى وود >>لكن اد الافضل لان الخشب من المؤكد ان عرضه للاحتفاظ بالمياه داخل العنصر خلافا للحديد ..
وتلاحظ ايضا وجود رجل للاسياخ العلوية للسمل ... 
وتلاحظ ايضا . اسفل الحديد توجد قطعة خشب هى من الواحد الخشب التى تكون بسمك 4مم غالبا لسد مكان الفتحة التى يتم ادخال القمطة منها اسفل الميدة .
فكما وضح سابقا ان اسفل السمل الصحيح ان يتم عمل فرشة نظافة كما بالصورة التالية .. 






وهنا لا تحتاج لقطمة اسفل الميدة حيث يمكن التقوية بمسامير صلب تسمر على الالواح الخشب على ظهر العادية .






لكن فى بعض المشاريع بدول الخليج يتم عمل مدماك او مدماكين من الطوب الاسمنتى . ويتم ترك فراغ للقمط من اسفل . 






تلاحظها وضاحة فى الصورة التالية 







الطريقة التانية لها ميزة نسبية خاصة اذا كانت بعض رقاب الاعمدة ليست على منسوب واحد . فالبنا يقوم بعمل ميزان للمداميك التى يبنيها .. اما الخرسانة العادة فرغم كونها افضل الا انها تحتاج منسوب مظبوط تماما لوش رقاب الاعمدة ...
*


----------



## رزق حجاوي (27 أكتوبر 2014)

السلام عليكم
من الاخطاء الشائعة في التنفيذ صب رقاب الاعمدة pedestal column لمنسوب اسقل من منسوب اسفل الميدة=الشناج=Ground beam وبالتالي نجد اثانء صب خرسانة النظام للميدات انه قد تم الصب فوق رقاب الاعمدة وهذا غير مقبول حيث ان الفرق في قوة الكسر للخرسانة تختلف عنها في خرسانة الاعمدة .
وهذا الخطأ في التنفيذ واضح في هذه الصورة


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (28 أكتوبر 2014)

رزق حجاوي قال:


> السلام عليكم
> من الاخطاء الشائعة في التنفيذ صب رقاب الاعمدة pedestal column لمنسوب اسقل من منسوب اسفل الميدة=الشناج=Ground beam وبالتالي نجد اثانء صب خرسانة النظام للميدات انه قد تم الصب فوق رقاب الاعمدة وهذا غير مقبول حيث ان الفرق في قوة الكسر للخرسانة تختلف عنها في خرسانة الاعمدة .
> وهذا الخطأ في التنفيذ واضح في هذه الصورة



*اكيد طبعا م. رزق نقطتك جديرة بالذكر .. وهذا ما تم التنويه عنه بان هذه النظافة تحتاج منسوب سطح رقاب الاعمدة على منسوب واحد . وهى تحتاج للعناية ساعة صب الرقاب .* *خاصة فرق المقاومة بين الخرسانة العادية والخرسانة المسلحة .*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (28 أكتوبر 2014)

*واستكمالا على اعمال السباكة :-
بالنسبة للمغاسل .
المغسلة طبيعيا انه مركبة فى الجدار . ولكن يوجد شكل ظاهر للسيفون







وقد يوجد شكل جمالى خاصة لحماية السيفون .او لتغطيته .











وقد كون الاحواض غاطسة فى رخامة ... 












*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (28 أكتوبر 2014)

*آخر مشاركة للونش برجى . الونش المركب على قاعدة متحركة Crane over travelling Base







.. كما كان فى حالة احد مصانع جدة انتاج الوحدات الجاهزة .
وهذه صورة اخرى . لاستخداl نفس النوع اثناء انشاء جامعة الاميرة نورة بنت عبد الرحمن للبنات بالرياض .
















*


----------



## ahmedXPibrahim (28 أكتوبر 2014)

إستلام أعمال البياض :الطرطشة والبؤج :
يراعى الآتي في أعمال الطرطشة :
1. التأكد من مطابقة نسب مكونات الطرطشة المستعملة للمواصفات و سد جميع
الفتحات قبل الطرطشة بورق شكاير.

2. التأكد قبل الطرطشة من تثبيت شرائح شبك ممدد بعرض ( 10-15 سم) بين أي
عنصر خرساني و المباني ، بحيث نصفه يثبت على الخرسانة والآخر على المباني
وذلك لمقاومة التمدد والإنكماش الناتج عن تغير درجات الحرارة والرطوبة .
3. لا يقل سمك الطرطشة عن ( نصف سم)
4. مونة الطرطشة تكون عجينة متماسكة وليست سائلة وترش بالماكينة أو القذف
القوي على سطح المباني.
5. عدم وجود حرامية وتجانس الطرطشة.
6. سطح الطرطشة يكون خشن ومدبب لقبول وتماسك طبقة البطانة.
7. يتم رش المياه يومياً صباحاً ومساء مدة لا تقل عن يومين.يراعى الآتي في أعمال البؤج :
8. يتم عمل البؤج على مسافات لا تزيد على 2.00 متر في الإتجاهيم الأفقي
والرأسي بإرتفاع نصف متر فوق سطح الأرض و تحت السقف بحوالي نصف متر.
9. يتم مراجعة إستواء البؤج رأسياً بميزان الخيط وأفقياً بالمسطرة الالومنيوم
ومراجعة صحة الزوايا القائمة بالزاوية المعدنية .
10 . يتم إسترباع أبعاد المسطحات عند عمل البؤج .
11 . يتم تكسير البؤج بعد الإنتهاء من البطانة وعمل الترميم مكانها.
بياض التخشين والبطانة :
1. تراجع نسب مكونات مونة بياض البطانة طبقاً للنسب في المواصفات الفنية
للمشروع.
2. لا يزيد سمك بياض الحوائط عن 2.5 سم ولا يزيد سمك بياض الأسقف عن 1.5
سم .
3. تدرع البطانة بقدة في الإتجاهات الثلاثة ( أفقية / رأسية / قطرية ) مع التأكد من
إستواء القدة ونظافتها.
4. التأكد من عدم وجود فراغات بين القدة والبياض.
5. يتم تخشين السطح بالبروة بعد الإنتهاء من الدرع بالقدة في حالة بياض التخشين
وفي حالة البطانة تمشط البطانة قبل جفافها حسب نوع الضهارة عليها.
​


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (28 أكتوبر 2014)

*بالنسبة لاعمال السباكة :- 

البيارات . بالنسبة لاغلب مناطق المملكة السعودية 

لان شبكات الصرف فى اغلب مناطق الممكلة غير موجودة فيتم عمل بيارة بجانب كل بيت واغل المشاريع . ثم يتم سحب الصرف منها بسيارة ويتم تفريغه فى الاودية او اى مكان مصرح من البلدية .
* البيارة تكون تحت منسوب سطح التسوية او سطح الرصيف او الاسفلت بمقدار 30 سم تقريبا . وقد يخضع لظروف لموقع .
* هناك طريقيتن للبناء . اما ان تكون من الحجر ويتم بناء اربعة عمدان فى الاطراف لضبط المنسوب واعمدة فى المنتسف للجسارة اذا زاد طول البيارة












والشكل التقريبى لبناء الجسم من الحجر كما بالصورة التالية .











وفى المشاركة الالية نستكمل حو بناء جسم البيارة من الطوب الاسمنتى
*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (28 أكتوبر 2014)

*استكمال طريقة البناء الثانية للبييارة **

* ولكن احيانا الحصول على الحجر قد يكون صعبا . فهناك طريقة اسعل بناء جسم البيراة من الطوب الاسمنتى المفرغ على نص طوبة اوعلى طوبة ولتقوية الجسم يتم عمل اعمدة موزعة على الاطراف والمنتصف . حسب ما تستدعيه الحالة من اعمدة ,يتم عمل السقف مع كمرة ساقطة .
1- عمل ميدة اسفل مبانى الطوب الاسمنتى وزرع اشاير الاعمدة .-






وتلاحظ فى الصورة التالية عمل عمق كافى لارتفاع البيارة وتحت سطح الارض .






2- البدء فى بناء المبانى . ويفضل ان الونش الذى يورد الطوب للموقع . انه يقوم يتنزيل الطوب فى الاسفل لان حمل الطوب دا صعب جدا ويقلل الانتاجية اذا كان بالاعلى . 
** من باب الذكر بالشير السيارة التى فى الصورة التالية بالنسبة لمبانى الطوب بعرض 20 سم . لا يحمل اكثر من 800 بلوكة فى المرة الواحدة . والربطة الواحدة تكون فى تقريبا فى حدود 54 بلوكة ... 











والملاحظة المهمة فى مبانى الطوب الاسمنتى انه يتم عمل فتحات بعرض 5 سم او 8سم . المهم فتحات لتسريب المياه من داخل البييارة . كما واضح بالصورة التالية 






3- السقف مع وجود كمرة ساقطة ويفضل طبعا عزل الخرسانة للاعمدة للبيارة . ويتبقى توصيل مواسير المجارى من غرف التفتيش الى البييارة 







*


----------



## ahmedXPibrahim (28 أكتوبر 2014)

*شكرا يا كبيرنا
سيد القوم خادمهم
ياريت مناسيب الاجهزه الصحيه
و النقاط الكهربائيه*​


----------



## ahmedXPibrahim (29 أكتوبر 2014)

*الدنيا بدون حبيب
قلبى و عقلى
لا قيمة لها
يا ريت يا كبيرنا
تكثيف كانات
الاعمده و الكمرات*​


----------



## ahmedXPibrahim (29 أكتوبر 2014)

الاعمال الصحيه و الكهربائيه
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VPFyZEwwkNU&list=UU7gf0eOa2ML10kXt8aF9MwQ
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cw0-CJBBaQ8&list=UU7gf0eOa2ML10kXt8aF9MwQ
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wBCS7LOacwk&list=UU7gf0eOa2ML10kXt8aF9MwQ


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (29 أكتوبر 2014)

ahmedXPibrahim قال:


> *شكرا يا كبيرنا
> سيد القوم خادمهم
> ياريت مناسيب الاجهزه الصحيه
> و النقاط الكهربائيه*​



*ان شاء الله م. هانى . اذا توفرت صور ان شاء الله .. وفقك الله لكل خير يا رب .*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (29 أكتوبر 2014)

*من اعمال الامان والسلامة التى نوه اليها سابقا م. رزق فى مشاركة سابقة .
اعمال الحماية لحديد التسليح . بوضح rebar cap لحماية العمال من الحواف الحادة للحديد .






وهذه صورة لحادثة حدثت فى احد المشاريع الانشائية بمكة المكرمة . اثناء تنفيذ احد البدرومات . والخبر كان بشهر فبراير لعام 2014 .. حيث توفى العامل على اثر السقوط للاسف 













رغم انه الاعمار بيد الله ولكل اجل كتاب . لكن اعتقد ان الهامات البلاستيكة على الحديد كانت لتساعد الى حد ما فى نجاة العامل . والله اعلم .
وهذه صورة لاستخدام شكلين مختلفين الهامة البلاستكية لاحد المشاريع الانشاءية فى المنطقة الصناعية بالجبيل بالممكلة السعودية 







وهذه صورة لشكل اخر للهامات البلاستكية ولكن على شكل آخر .. مش عارف اسمه الصراحة .




د






*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (30 أكتوبر 2014)

*استكمالا على اعمال العبارات ( مجارى تصريف السيول ) فى المملكة Culvert 

1- نذكر تعريف بسيط مرة اخرى .







2- شكل تخطيطى يوضح مكونات العبارة الصندوقية 







**3- شكل تخطيطى للجناح Wing Wall وهذا ما سندرج له صور فى هذه المشاركة .**







وكما وضح فان الجناح لسند الاتربة وحفظ الميول والمناسيب ..... وخاصة ان عند المدخل قد يكون هناك رامب لنزول السيارات فتكون هناك ميول جانبية فالجناح او الحائط الخرسانى دا يحمى الميول خاصة ان مياه السيول عند المدخل او المخرج تكون اندفاع رهيب ..وتسبب نحر بمنتهى السهولة ..







من موقع أخر ولكن بع عدد أكثر من الفتحات ..







وتلاحظ عند نهاية اعمال المدخل والمخرج توجد قدمة خرسانية عبارة عن كمرة خرسانية . لحماية جسم العبارة لان نحر المياه هنا شديد جدا .. 






شكل التسليح لاحد الحوائط 





*


----------



## ahmedXPibrahim (30 أكتوبر 2014)

*اسعار التنفيذ 2014*

اسعار التنفيذ 2014


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (30 أكتوبر 2014)

*الاشكال الجمالية لبعض المداخل او البوابات . لا بد ان يتم تجهزيها بفرمة خاصة .
ورش النجارة الان يمكنها تشكيل اى فورمة . ولكن كلما زاد تعقيد الفورمة كلما ستكون اغلى فى السعر .





















*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (30 أكتوبر 2014)

المهندس الصامت قال:


> *ثانيا بعدما ذكرنا طريقة النزح السطحى وهو كما ملاحظ طريقة لنزح المياه بعد اعمل الحفر ولكن هناك طرق قبل القيام باعمال الحفر ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*واستكمالا على اعمل نزح المياه الجوفيه ..
بالنسبة لاعمال النزح باستخدام الحراب . فانه ارتفاع النزح يكون فى حدود 5م تقريبا ... بعدها نلجا الى عمل النزح على عدة مرحلتين او ثلاثة حسب ما تستدعيه ظروف الموقع .وهذا ما سندرج له بعض الصور لكن اولا
1- صورة توضيحية للمسافات التقريبية بين الحراب .







2- نعود الى موضوع المشاركة ونبذه مختصرة مع شكل توضيحى بسيط 







اذا الحل ان نقوم بالنزح على مراحل للوصول الى العمق المناسب . والصور القادمة من احد المشاريع الانشائية بمدينة الجبيل الصناعية فى المملكة السعودية . فى احدى محطات الغاز .
3- وهنا نقوم بتركيب اول مرحلة ثم يتم الحفر لتركيب المرحلة الثانية 






4- الحفر لتنفيذ المرحلة الثالثة 




\
5- استكمال تركيب المرحلة الثالثة 






6- تركيب المضخة وبدء سحب المياه بالمعدلات المطلوبة وبدء صب الخرسانة العادية 






7- استكمال اعمال الخرسانة المسلحة دون الخوف من دخول المياه الجوفية 






يتبقى لنا فى هذه الجزئية موضوع السعر . لاى لا اعلم مدى تكلفة هذا النظام .. ان شاء الله ندرج الاسعار ان توفرت باذن الله .*


----------



## ahmedXPibrahim (31 أكتوبر 2014)

*استفسار يا كبير
كبير بتواضعك
شبكة الحديد للهوردى سلاب
يتم رفعها على بسكوت*​


----------



## ahmedXPibrahim (31 أكتوبر 2014)

*الطريقة الميكانيكية لوصلات حديد التسليح للمباني*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WFpzVIiAB2k&feature=youtu.be


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (31 أكتوبر 2014)

ahmedXPibrahim قال:


> *استفسار يا كبير
> كبير بتواضعك
> شبكة الحديد للهوردى سلاب
> يتم رفعها على بسكوت*​



مش فاهم السؤال يا هندسة ؟؟؟


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (31 أكتوبر 2014)

*من مصطلحات الموقع :- التلبيش 
وهى اما ان تكون فى اعمال السيراميك للجدران او اعمال اللياسة او البلاستر .
والتلبيش يقوم العامل بتربية مونة اسمنتية ليستطيع ضبط السيراميك او اللياسة راسيا .. التالبيش ها يتم اذا كان المبانى غير مضبوطة ولو قام باللياسة سيكون سمك اللياسية كبير وقد يتساقط نتيجة كبره ... وكذلك بالنسبة للسيراميك ...
ولكن سواء اللياسة او السيراميك لا يتم عمله بعد التلبيش مباشرة انما بعدها بيوم .*


----------



## ahmedXPibrahim (31 أكتوبر 2014)

*


المهندس الصامت قال:



مش فاهم السؤال يا هندسة ؟؟؟

أنقر للتوسيع...

هل يتم الفصل بين حديد الهوردى سلاب و البلوكات بالبسكوت؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*​


----------



## ahmedXPibrahim (31 أكتوبر 2014)

*


المهندس الصامت قال:



من مصطلحات الموقع :- التلبيش 
وهى اما ان تكون فى اعمال السيراميك للجدران او اعمال اللياسة او البلاستر .
والتلبيش يقوم العامل بتربية مونة اسمنتية ليستطيع ضبط السيراميك او اللياسة راسيا .. التالبيش ها يتم اذا كان المبانى غير مضبوطة ولو قام باللياسة سيكون سمك اللياسية كبير وقد يتساقط نتيجة كبره ... وكذلك بالنسبة للسيراميك ...
ولكن سواء اللياسة او السيراميك لا يتم عمله بعد التلبيش مباشرة انما بعدها بيوم .










أنقر للتوسيع...


استفسار يا هندسه
هل تنفيذيا يتم الاهتمام برأسية البياض مهما كانت التربيه (15 سم مثلا) ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*​


----------



## شمس سلام (31 أكتوبر 2014)

*جزاك الله خيرا*


----------



## ahmedXPibrahim (1 نوفمبر 2014)

*الاعمال الكهربائيه*

*الاعمال الكهربائيه*
*قطر خراطيم السقف 23 مم*
*قطر مواسير الصاعد 23 مم و عددها 5*
*قطر المواسير داخل الشقه 16 مم*
*سلك الصاعد على الاقل قطر 10 مم 
و ممكن 16 مم*
*سلك المفاتيح و البرايز قطر 2.5 مم*
*سلك السخان قطر 4 مم*
*سلك التكييف و الغساله 
الفول اوتوماتيك قطر 6 مم*
*البواتات ( اسفل الكمرات ب 20 سم )*
*خارج الشقه 15*20 سم*
*داخل الشقه 10*10 سم*
*المناسيب اعلى منسوب تشطيب الارضيات*
*لوحة التوزيع داخل الشقه 180 سم*
*اللمبات الجداريه 180 سم*
*الجرس 225 سم و فوق لوحة التوزيع*
*المفاتيح 140 سم*
*البرايز 50 سم*
*برايز المطبخ 125 سم*


----------



## ahmedXPibrahim (1 نوفمبر 2014)

*الاعمال الصحيه*

*الاعمال الصحيه
مواسير (pvc) طول الماسوره 6 م للصرف
مواسير ( ppr) طول الماسوره 4 م للتغذيه بارد و ساخن
الصرف
عمود العمل ( صرف الفضلات ) قطر 4 بوصه
عمود الصرف ( صرف المياه من البيبه ) قطر 3 بوصه
عمود التهويه قطر 2 بوصه 
و يتصل بعمود العمل فوق وصلة الدور الارضى
التغذيه
المسافه بين ماسورتى البارد و الساخن 15 سم
المناسيب فوق منسوب تشطيب الارضيات
حوض غسيل الايدى 80 سم
حوض المطبخ 90 سم
خلاط حوض غسيل الايدى 110 سم
خلاط حوض المطبخ 120 سم
سخان الغاز 140 سم
سخان الكهربه 180 سم
البانيو 45 سم
خلاط البانيو 75 سم
وصلتى البارد و الساخن للسخان 50 سم اسفله


*


----------



## ahmedXPibrahim (1 نوفمبر 2014)

*الدهانات*

*الدهانات
1- تتغير موضة الألوان كل سبع سنوات كحد أقصى فحاول مواكبة الاتجاهات الجديدة و لا تخش التجديد أو التغيير.*
*2- قبل البدء فى الدهان تأكد من أن مبيض المحارة قد قام بعمله على الوجه الأكمل لأن المحارة الجيدة هى أساس النقاشة الناجحة.*
*3- لاحظ تربيع و تزوية الحيطان و الأركان جيدا فمن المفروض أن يتم ضبطها باستخدام " بؤج ظبط " يعنى عمل معيار يساوى بين الأركان و الزوايا.*
*4- تأكد من ازالة الأتربة تماما قبل البدء فى دهان الحائط و ذلك باستخدام مقشة أو فوطة ناعمة.*
*5- اذا مرت فترة طويلة بعد الانتهاء من المحارة و حتى البدء فى الدهانات ، لن تجدى الوسائل السابقة نفعا فى تنظيف الحائط لذلك يجب استخدام حجر خشن أو سكينة خاصة لازالة الشوائب التى تسد مسام الحائط و تمنعه من استقبال و امتصاص الدهان.*
*6- يفضل دهان " وش غسيل " للحائط بعد مرحلة تنظيفه و ذلك باستخدام سيلر مائى سواء للدهانات الداخلية أو الخارجية.*
*7- ضع طبقتين أو ثلاثة من " المعجون " الجاهز للاستخدام و يفضل صنفرة الحائط بعد كل طبقة لازالة ما قد يعلق بالمعجون من رمل و شوائب.*
*8- يستحب تبطين الحائط بطبقة من اللاكيه المط أو النص مط لعزل الحائط و تقوية المعجون على أن يكون أبيض اللون أو نفس اللون النهائى المرغوب.*
*9- ينصح ب " تلقيط " الحائط فى هذه المرحلة بحيث يتم علاج أى خدوش أو مرمات ناتجة عن تركيب كهرباء أو مفاتيح أو خلافه فيصبح الحائط جاهزا تماما للدهان.*
*10- يجب ارجاء البدء فى دهان الطبقة النهائية الى حين الانتهاء تماما من أى أعمال تشطيب أخرى فى المكان.*
*11- لا تشترى الكمية كاملة من اللون الذى اخترته بل اكتفى بشراء لتر واحد و قم بتجربته بدهان عمود أو" كتف " فى المكان الذى ترغب بدهانه و أحكم على النتيجة الفعلية لان اللون يتغير حسب اضاءة و مساحة المكان.*
*12- بعد الاستقرار على لون الدهان احرص على شراء الكمية كاملة من مكان واحد تلافيا لاختلاف درجة اللون وفقا للجهاز المستخدم.*
*13- احرص على نظافة المكان و قم بتغليف الفرش بالكامل و تغطية الأرض ب " مشمع " أو ورق جرايد قبل البدء فى الدهان.*
*14- استخدم شريط لاصق عند التقاء الحوائط بالسقف و حول الأبواب و الشبابيك و انزعه بعد انتهاء الدهان.*
*15- ابدأ بدهان السقف أولا حتى لا يلطخ الحوائط بعد دهانها.*
*16- فى حالة وجود كرانيش يتم دهانها مع السقف و ليس مع الحوائط فهذا يسهل عملية الدهان.*
*17- بعد الانتهاء من السقف ابدأ بدهان الأركان الضيقة و حدد حول الشبابيك بالدهان ثم انتقل للمساحات الكبيرة.*
*18- الدهان يكون من أعلى الحائط باتجاه الأسفل و ليس العكس.*
*19- استخدم فرشاه صغيرة لدهان الأماكن الدقيقة مثل الزوايا و الأركان و حول الأبواب و الشبابيك.*
*20- يفضل اختيار الألوان المط خاصة فى الريسبشن و غرف المعيشة لانها تضفى أناقة على المكان.*
*21- يراعى عند دهان المطابخ المفتوحة استخدام نفس ألوان باقى المكان على أن تستخدم الدهانات المقاومة للحرارة و هى متوفرة فى السوق.*
*22- للحفاظ على دهان المطبخ لا يجب الاكتفاء باستخدام " الشفاط " فوق البوتاجاز و الاعتماد على الفلتر بل يجب عمل فتحة لخروج الهواء المحمل بالأبخرة الى الخارج.*
*23- كما يراعى عند دهان الحمامات استخدام الدهانات المقاومة للماء و أن يتم تجليد الحائط بالسيراميك أو الرخام بارتفاع متر على الأقل و هى المساحة التى يتم تركيب المواسير و الشطافات بها و ذلك لان الدهانات المقاومة للماء لا تستطيع مواجهة كميات كبيرة من الماء عند حدوث مشكلة.*
*24- عند دهان البلكونات و التراسات أو الحدائق لابد من استخدام الدهانات الخارجية المخصصة لذلك و هى متوفرة فى الاسواق بحيث تقاوم عوامل الجو المختلفة.*
*25- يجب مراعاة المظهر العام للبناية عند اختيار ألوان الأماكن الخارجية ، فمهما كان الاختيار رائعا سيبدو قبيحا لو لم يتماشى مع ما يحيط به.*
*26- يستحسن ألا يتم دهان الأماكن الخارجية على طبقة معجون أو على سطح أملس بل يفضل أن يتم الدهان على سطح خشن باستخدام " البروة ".*
*27- عيوب الرطوبة التى تظهر بعد الدهان ترجع الى الأساسات غير المعزولة جيدا و لا علاقة لها بنوعية الدهان و يكون علاجها بعلاج السبب.*
*28- اذا ظهرت الرطوبة فيجب تقشير المكان جيدا و تركه ليجف تماما لمدة لا تقل عن أربعة أيام ثم استخدام معجون مقاوم للرطوبة و الدهان بالكيفية السابقة.*
*29- يتوفر بالأسواق حاليا دهانات خاصة بمرضى الحساسية و أخرى صديقة للبيئة و أخرى لغرف الأطفال فاسأل دائما عن الجديد و اختر منه ما يناسبك.*
*30- أخيرا ..لا تنس الاحتفاظ بعبوة لتر على الأقل من الدهان المستخدم و ذلك لعلاج أى مشكلات قد تظهر.*


​


----------



## ahmedXPibrahim (1 نوفمبر 2014)

*اعمال الدهان*

*اعمال الدهان
**تبدأ مرحلة الدهان الاولى بعد اكتمال اللياسة ومرور اسبوعين عليها بفترة الصيف وثلاث اسابيع بالشتاء وتركيب البلاط وحلوق الابواب ، والمرحلة الثانية تتمثل بالوجه الاخير للطلاء والذي يجب ان يكون بعد اكتمال معظم اعمال المنزل المعمارية – حيث يجب ان يكتمل البلاط والشبابيك ولا يبقى سوى تركيب اغطية مفاتيح الكهرباء ووحدات الانارة والتكييف .
التحضير للدهان :
. صنفرة اللياسة بالحجر جيدا – لتنظيفها من أي نتوئات – ومن ثم تنظيفها جيدا من غبار الصنفرة بالغسل بالماء.
. باليوم التالي يتم تنضيفها بفوطة جافة من الغبار ومن ثم دهنها وجه واحد من الأساس (سيلر) وهي مادة تزيد من قوة الالتصاق – وبعد ساعتين يتم دهن وجه ثاني من السيلر.
. باليوم التالي يتم فرد وجه معجون واحد (به انواع كثيرة – وافضل ان تستخدم ما تم النص عنه بكتيب مواصفات الشركة التي تعاقدت معها لتوريد الدهان النهائي – ومن المؤكد سيكون من منتجاتها)
‌د. باليوم التالي تتم الصنفرة جيدا بورق صنفرة متوسط والتنظيف بفوطة جافة ويفرد الوجه الثاني من المعجون.
. باليوم التالي يصنفر المعجون بورق صنفرة رقيق ومن ثم ينظف بفوطة جافة من غبار الصنفرة – ومن ثم يدهن سيلر – وبعد ساعتين يكرر دهان وجه ثاني سيلر.
. باليوم التالي يمكن ان يدهن الوجه الاول للطلاء – وكما اشرنا سابقا يجب ان تحمى أي اجزاء بالفراغ من تناثر الطلاء بتغطيتها منذ البداية بنايلون وورق مع تثبيت بشريط لاصق.
. لا تتم المرحلة الأخيرة للطلاء الا بعد اكتمال كل اعمال المنزل الداخلية ويتم تركيب الشبابيك – حيث يجب ان يكتمل البلاط والشبابيك ولا يبقى سوى تركيب اغطية مفاتيح الكهرباء ووحدات الانارة والتكييف.*
​


----------



## ahmedXPibrahim (1 نوفمبر 2014)

*اذا كانت الشقه لم تدهن من قبل*

*اذا كانت الشقه لم تدهن من قبل فيجب عليك اولا ان تزيل اثار الجبس من الجدران لان الجبس يجعل المعجون لا يثبت ولكى نتلاشى ان الدهان يقشر بعد التشطيب. **بعد ما ازيل الجبس من الجدران وده عن طريق ** سكينة المعجون و الصنفـــــــــرة
**دهان الشقه بالكامل بدهان السيلر الفينوماستيك المائى (جوتن) **وذلك لعزل الرمل من المحارة 
ولكى نغلق مسام الجدار **((معجون سافيتو + ادى بوند) تخلط ادى بوند فى الماء وتخلط السافيتو وتقلبه جيدا لان الادى بوند يعطى صلابة اكثر للمعجون
**سحب سكينه معجون سافيتو وتكون بالطول اهم شئ انك تسحب المعجون جيد وعدم ترك اى زوائد على الجدران (ريجه) 
**بعد ذالك نقوم بسحب سكينه ثانيه ولكن هذه سوف تكون بالعرض وليست بالطول 
**بعد ذالك تقوم بسجب سكينة معجون ثالثة بالطول لتنعيم الحائط 
**سوف تحتاج الى صنفرة ناعمه بدرجه 120 **يتم صنفرة السطح جيدا وعدم ترك اى زوائد على الجدار
**ندهن الجدار بدهان بنترتنج سيلر (جوتن) يعطى صلابة شديدة للمعجون ويحافظ على المعجون لعمر اطول بكثير 
**وبعد ذلك سحب سكينة معجون بلوك فيلر (جوتن) بالعرض **وبعدها سكينة معجون بالطول 
** سوف تحتاج الى صنفرة ناعمه بدرجه 120 **يتم صنفرة السطح جيدا وعدم ترك اى زوائد على الجدران
**دهان الجدران بسيلر فينوماستيك بطانة وتلوينه حسب لون الغرفه او الصالة **وبعدها يتم التشطيب ب بلاسيك رزى استاند (جوتن) عدد وجهان للحوائط 
مع العلم ان هذا البلاستيك هو اعلى البلاستيكات فى مصر وله خواص كثيرة منها الحفاظ على الحوائط ونظافته سهلة جدا ويغطى الشروخات بقوة فائقة وقابل للغسيل حتى لو كان على الحائط اى نوع من الاحبار مثل الجاف يمسح ولا يظهر ابدا*​


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (1 نوفمبر 2014)

*بالنسبة للشدات المعدنية Steel Form . **

كما سبق ووضح ان قد يستبدل القائم الخشبى بقائم معدنى Props ذا قدرة تحمل اكبر قد تصل ل 3طن . ناهيك عن المعمرية الواضحة جدا بين النوعين .
وغالبا القائم المعدنى قد يصل بعد فتح مسافة التسنين لطول يصل الى 3.9م ... لكن احيانا يكون ارتفاع السقف كبير ولا بد من وجود بديل للقائم المعدنى او بتوفير طول اكبر اذا كان متوفرا .








* مما قد يلجا اليه النجار – وان غير مناسب – لانه لا يوفر المتطلبات الكافية لتحمل اوزان الشدة .
وهو عمل صف او اكثر من الطوب الاسمنتى لتحميل القوائم المعدنية عليها .. كما بالصورة التالية 







وغالبا تكون هذه النقطة للكوابيل الخارجية 







وايضا قد يلجا الى عمل جاكين معدنيين فى بعض . وطبعا دا خطير لانه فى اى لحظة قد يحدث التواء يسقط هذه الجاكات عند الصب .







* ولكن من الوسائل الناجعة للتغلب على الارتفاعات استخدام نظام cup- Lock >>حيث يمكن زيادة ارتفاع القائم الى ارتفاعات عالية مع الوصل باستخدام فنجاين .. كما بالصورة التالية .












وابعاد هذه القوايم كما بالصورة التالية 






وحال توفر معلومات اضافية سيتم اضافتها لاحقا ان شاء الله
*


----------



## ahmedXPibrahim (1 نوفمبر 2014)

*تختلف معاهم
مستحيل تكرهم
حبهم اجبارى
One Way
م علاء عبد الحليم
م احمد رجب
شكرا الفيوم
شكرا المنصوره

ممكن حبيب قلبى و عقلى
صور فقرات الكود
الخاصه بالتنفيذ
للنشر*​


----------



## ahmedXPibrahim (1 نوفمبر 2014)

*العربية للشدات المعدنيه*

http://www.4shared.com/zip/hoevNO9-ce/___online.html


----------



## ahmedXPibrahim (1 نوفمبر 2014)

*تنفيذ الكبارى*

*تنفيذ الكبارى للزميل العزيز
م محمد زكى اسماعيل

http://www.mediafire.com/download/rth2amywyrsh2yz/خطوات+تنفيذ+الجسور+بالتفصيل+مع+الصور.rar*​


----------



## ahmedXPibrahim (2 نوفمبر 2014)

*اختبار المكعبات الخرسانيه*

*اختبار المكعبات الخرسانيه*
*ابعاد المكعب 15*15*15 سم*
*لابد من تنظيف المكعب قبل استخدامه*
*يتم اخذ 6 مكعبات لكل 100 م3 خرسانه*
*يتم اخذ 6 مكعبات عن كل يوم صب اذا قلت الكميه عن 100 م3 خرسانه*
*يتم تكسير 3 مكعبات بعد 7 ايام من تاريخ الصب و لابد من تحقيق 75% من مقاومة الخرسانه*
*يتم تكسير المكعبات الثلاثه الآخرى بعد 28 يوم من تاريخ الصب و لابد من تحقيق 100% من مقاومة الخرسانه*
*اذا فشلت المكعبات بعد 28 يوم من تاريخ الصب يجرى اختبار الكور تست*
*اذا فشل اختبار الكور تست لابد من حلول تصميميه*
*اذا فشلت الحلول التصميميه يزال الجزء المصبوب*


----------



## ahmedXPibrahim (2 نوفمبر 2014)

*الكور تست*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (5 نوفمبر 2014)

ahmedXPibrahim قال:


> *هل يتم الفصل بين حديد الهوردى سلاب و البلوكات بالبسكوت؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*​



رايت الشكلين منفذين م. هانى ..













ولكن غالبا ستجد الحديد بدون بسكون فوق البلوكات


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (5 نوفمبر 2014)

*واستكمالا على انواع الفواصل الخرسانية . ودخولا على المساحات الواسعة التى يتم صب علبها بلاطة خرسانية sLAB ON GRADE
من انواع الفواصل فواصل الانكماش او فواصل التحكم 
1- تعريف بسيط 







2- تقسيم المسطحات للبلاطة الارضية او الدكة الخرسانية Slab on grade 






3- اشكال الفواصل المختلفة ..






4 - وهذه البلاطات تكون منفصلة تماما عن المنشأ لذا اتجد غالب الاشكال التخطيطة تفصل عند العناصر الانشائية 


















* مثال بسيط على هذا الشكل ولكن ابسط مما لو يتم صبها فى ارضية مصنع او كراج مثلا .. حيث هنا يتم صب الباكيات بالتناوب .. ويتم صب باكيات معينى فى يوم وتركيب فاصل فى اليوم التالى وصب الباكيات الباكية...











ويجب العناية بالفاصل الخشبى الذى يمثل جنب هنا . لانه قد يحدث كما بالصورة التالية ..







ويستكمل فى المشاركة القادمة ان شاء الله صب ارضية مصنع مثلا وهى هى نفس الطريقة ويطلق عليها الصب بالطريقة الشطرنجية ..
*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (5 نوفمبر 2014)

*متى يوصى باستخدام هونشات hAUNCHES عند التقاء الكمرات بالاعمدة ؟؟؟





*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (5 نوفمبر 2014)

ما اسم المادة العازلة الموضحة فى الصور . هل مادة عزل عادية او مادة عزل لها مواصفا خاصة ؟ ام ليست مادة عزل ؟؟ 






صورة اخرى اثنا انشاء مطار الملك عبد العزيز بجدة


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (7 نوفمبر 2014)

*استكمالا على صب الارضيات ..
صورة توضح صب الشرائح الطولية التى لا يجب ان يزيد طولها عن 25 م. 











... ولكن هناك طريقة غالبا تستخدم الطب بريقة شطرنجية ..
فهذا صبة لارضية لارضية كراج سيارت . والفرق بين الصبين 10 ساعات .











.. صورة من مواقع اخرى لاستخدام نفس الطريقة .























صورة لباكيات sog بطبقتين من حديد التلسيح ..







واذا كان هناك اهمال فى التنفيذ فلا بد ان تزهر الشروح فى اقرب وقت ..





*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (7 نوفمبر 2014)

المهندس الصامت قال:


> *متى يوصى باستخدام هونشات hAUNCHES عند التقاء الكمرات بالاعمدة ؟؟؟
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*حسب ما بحثت عنه .
اولا غالبا تم عمل تغيير عمق لقطاع الكمرة غالبا فى الكبارى الخرسانية نتيجة العزوم السالبة .

















وقرات انه للتغلب ربما على قوى القص الزائدة خاصة عند الركائز والقاطاعات الحرجة لقوى القص ..
وعلى اى حال اردت استدراج لتفصيلة الحديد فى هذه المنطقة . من باب الذكر بالشيء . وحال توفر معلومات اضافية سيتم اضافتها لاحقا ان شاء الله .





هل هناك بهذا التفصيل من الكابولى الموجود بالحرم المكى الشريف .. ام ان هذا امر مختلف ؟؟









*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (7 نوفمبر 2014)

ما الحديد المشار اليه فى الصورة .. فى اعمال التوسعة بالحرم المكى . م. رزق حجاوى ..


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (7 نوفمبر 2014)

*نعود مرة اخرى بصور اكثر توضيحيا لما قد تم ذكره عن احد انواع الوصلات وهى الوصلة المياكانيكية.
وكما هو معروف فان الانواع وصلات تراكب Lap splice -- وصلات مياكانيكية Mechaiocal splice - – وصلا لحام Welded splice
>> 
تعريف عن الوصلة المياكانيكية 







شكل تخطيطى للوصلة 







استخدام الجلب فى برج U-Bora اثناء الانشاء فى دبى 













استخدام الجلب للوصل اثناء التوسعات الجديدة فى الحرم المكى -- زاده الله تعظيما وتشريفا -- 
وصلة فى الاعمدة 






وصلة افقية 












وحال توفر معلومات اضافية سيتم اضافتها لاحقا ان شاء الله ..
*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (7 نوفمبر 2014)

*واستكمالا على التشليرات chillers
يراعى ان يكون مع مبردات المركزية على الاسطح chillers > ممتص صدمات على الاسطح .
















*


----------



## م.احمد العراقي (7 نوفمبر 2014)

ماشاء الله عليك ..الصور روعه ..من اين تاتي بهم ؟؟ الكثير منها تحتاج للوقوف امامها وتوضيحها ..من هي الشركه التي تعمل في توسعه الحرم


----------



## ahmedXPibrahim (8 نوفمبر 2014)

*ربنا يبارك فى والديك*

*ربنا يبارك فى والديك
*​


----------



## رزق حجاوي (8 نوفمبر 2014)

المهندس الصامت قال:


> *استكمالا على صب الارضيات ..
> صورة توضح صب الشرائح الطولية التى لا يجب ان يزيد طولها عن 25 م.
> 
> 
> ...


السلام عليكم
بخصوص صب البلاطات الارضية كما تم توضيحة بالصور هناك طريقة الشرائح وطريقة الصب الشطرنجي .
والافضل استخدام طريقة الصب بالشرائح من الناحية التنفيذية ودقة العمل وخصوصا لارضيات المصانع او مستودعات التخزين وهناك فورك لفت ستستخدم حيث يطلب يتنفيذ الارضية بدقة عالية وخصوصا عند مناطق الوصل joints
وفي طريقة الشرائج بعد الصب بحوال 12 ساعة يجب قص البلاطة control joints بشكل عمودي كل مسافة 4-6 حسب بحيث تكون المساحة اقل من 64م2 ويتم القص حتى ثلث سماكة البلاطة وبعرض 3-6مم.









للمزيد
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t346103.html
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t306906.html


----------



## رزق حجاوي (8 نوفمبر 2014)

المهندس الصامت قال:


> *متى يوصى باستخدام هونشات hAUNCHES عند التقاء الكمرات بالاعمدة ؟؟؟
> 
> 
> 
> ...


السلام عليكم
بخصوص زيادة السماكة للكمرات او البلاطة في منطقة المسند haunches فالهدف منها

تأمين الوثاقة عند المسند Fixed Joint at support
ونتيجة للنقطة الاولى فان ذلك يقلل من العزوم moment في منطقة الوسط ويزداد عن المسند(لاحظ ذلك في الصورة المرفقة).
لمقاومة اجهاد القص Shear stress وهي تكون اكبر ما يمكن عند المسند.


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (8 نوفمبر 2014)

م.احمد العراقي قال:


> ماشاء الله عليك ..الصور روعه ..من اين تاتي بهم ؟؟ الكثير منها تحتاج للوقوف امامها وتوضيحها ..من هي الشركه التي تعمل في توسعه الحرم



*ربنا يكرمك م. أحمد .. من خلال البحث عدة ساعات والله يا ابو حميد .. وعموما بتكون توفيق من ربنا .. 
والشركة اللى شغالة فى الحرم معروف انها( مجموعة بن لادن ) . ممكن بياخد منها شغل من الباطن شركات تانية والله اعلم ..*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (8 نوفمبر 2014)

*واضافة على اضافة م. رزق .. 
فهذه صورة من احد المواقع الانشائية بالمملكة وهى ارضية مظلة ستكون ارضية ملعب لمدرسة .. 
تصب البلاطات مع بعضها البعض مع عامل فاصل خشب بعرض تقريبا 1سم حسب ما رايته .
وتلاحظ الخشب مرفع على بسكوت خرسانة وممسوك بقطع حديد 8 مم ممسكو من الطرفين بسلك رباط لتحمل بعض من ضغط الخرسانة اثناء الصب ..






*


----------



## سيف الدين مرزوق (8 نوفمبر 2014)

هذا الموضوع جدير بالتثبيت فهو من أفضل الموضوعات و أكثرها فائدة و تجددا ..
و ما تم تجميعه من معلومات مصورة جدير بعمل مرجع موسوعي سيكون من أفضل المراجع و أقترح على المهندس الصامت بأن يقوم بهذا العمل بهمة و اضافة مؤلف رائع الى سوق الكتب الهندسية ..
تحياتي للمهندس الصامت و نرجو المزيد..


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (8 نوفمبر 2014)

سيف الدين مرزوق قال:


> هذا الموضوع جدير بالتثبيت فهو من أفضل الموضوعات و أكثرها فائدة و تجددا ..
> و ما تم تجميعه من معلومات مصورة جدير بعمل مرجع موسوعي سيكون من أفضل المراجع و أقترح على المهندس الصامت بأن يقوم بهذا العمل بهمة و اضافة مؤلف رائع الى سوق الكتب الهندسية ..
> تحياتي للمهندس الصامت و نرجو المزيد..



*الله يكرمك ويبارك ليك م. سيف .. 
والله يا هندسة . انا باعتبره موضوع ابسط لانه خبرة الصور فيه ليست لصاحب خبرة عريضة امثال المهندسين العظام فى هذا المنتدى العريق ...
وهى محاولات على استحياء لافادة الزملاء الجدد .. لكن الله المستعان ... وفق الله الجميع لكل خير يا رب *.


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (8 نوفمبر 2014)

*ملاحظة بالنسبة للاسقف المعلقة False ceiling ...** 

يجب عندما نقوم بعمل اللياسة . ان نعرف منسوب السقف العيرة . تى تكون اللياسة فوق منوسب السقف او الشرائح التى ستكون حاملة . ب 10 سم مثلا .

ولا داعى ابدا لعمل اللياسة حتى منسوب نهاية السقف .. 















*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (8 نوفمبر 2014)

ما ملاحظتك للصورة التالية ؟؟ :-


----------



## م.احمد العراقي (8 نوفمبر 2014)

سيف الدين مرزوق قال:


> هذا الموضوع جدير بالتثبيت فهو من أفضل الموضوعات و أكثرها فائدة و تجددا ..
> و ما تم تجميعه من معلومات مصورة جدير بعمل مرجع موسوعي سيكون من أفضل المراجع و أقترح على المهندس الصامت بأن يقوم بهذا العمل بهمة و اضافة مؤلف رائع الى سوق الكتب الهندسية ..
> تحياتي للمهندس الصامت و نرجو المزيد..



الف شكر على تثبيت الموضوع والله بصدق واحد من افضل المواضيع واكثرها استمراريه وفكره جعله كتاب فكره جيده جدا... الف مبروك مهندسنا المبدع وليس الصامت


----------



## م.احمد العراقي (8 نوفمبر 2014)

المهندس الصامت قال:


> *واضافة على اضافة م. رزق ..
> فهذه صورة من احد المواقع الانشائية بالمملكة وهى ارضية مظلة ستكون ارضية ملعب لمدرسة ..
> تصب البلاطات مع بعضها البعض مع عامل فاصل خشب بعرض تقريبا 1سم حسب ما رايته .
> وتلاحظ الخشب مرفع على بسكوت خرسانة وممسوك بقطع حديد 8 مم ممسكو من الطرفين بسلك رباط لتحمل بعض من ضغط الخرسانة اثناء الصب ..
> ...



تسلم....في بعض الملاحظات حول طريقه التنفيذ ...لم يتم فرش نايلون اسفل التسليح . لايوجد اوفر لاب بطول كافي ..لم يتم استعمال بسكوت كونكريتي لرفع التسليح اعتقد مستخدمين قطع حجاره


----------



## م.احمد العراقي (8 نوفمبر 2014)

المهندس الصامت قال:


> ما ملاحظتك للصورة التالية ؟؟ :-



هم يقومون بعزل السطح باستخدام الزفت او القير ..اما الطلاء الابيض الصراحه لا اعرفه ..اعتقد من منتجات شركه لاش او شي من هذا ...اعتقد لو نفس الماده التي اعرفها لاداعي لا ستخدام القير معها ..


----------



## م.احمد العراقي (8 نوفمبر 2014)

المهندس الصامت قال:


> ما الحديد المشار اليه فى الصورة .. فى اعمال التوسعة بالحرم المكى . م. رزق حجاوى ..



السلام عليكم.... من واقع خبرتي الطويله في مشاريع من هذا النوع فاني اقول بان الحديد المشار اليه هو ..... بما ان السؤال للمهندس رزق سأترك الجواب له .....


اكيد بامزح معكم ما عندي اي فكره عن الموضوع ....بانتظار المهندس رزق والمهندسين الخبره ..

احب اضيف سؤال جديد بعد اذن المهندس الصامت ...

كم عدد المهندسين في الصوره... وماهيه نسبتهم الى العمال ...


----------



## ahmedXPibrahim (9 نوفمبر 2014)

*شكرا للاداره على تثبيت الموضوع
م احمد رجب
مثل فى التواضع
و العطاء بلا حدود
و جزى الله والديه
عنا كل خير
*​


----------



## ahmedXPibrahim (9 نوفمبر 2014)

*باوربوينت تنفيذ نفق الاسماعيليه*

*باوربوينت تنفيذ نفق الاسماعيليه



*​


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (9 نوفمبر 2014)

م.احمد العراقي قال:


> تسلم....في بعض الملاحظات حول طريقه التنفيذ ...لم يتم فرش نايلون اسفل التسليح . لايوجد اوفر لاب بطول كافي ..لم يتم استعمال بسكوت كونكريتي لرفع التسليح اعتقد مستخدمين قطع حجاره



*صحيح لم يستخدم مشمع م. أحمد .. وفى احيان كتير قد تجد هذا المشمع لا يستخدم حسب تدقيق الاستشارى ... 
وبالنسبة للبسكوت المستخد هو بسكوت خرسانى فعلا وانا رايته . قد يبدو من بعيد انه حجارة لكنه خرسانى .. وبالنسبة للوصلة افعتقد ان البلاطات الارضية لا يتم الوصل . لان غالبا الشبك للارضية بيكون جهاز يقص حسب المسافات .. وان شاء الله احاول ابحث عن صورة لذلك .






ممكن يكون فى وصلة حتى ولو صغيرة .






*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (9 نوفمبر 2014)

م.احمد العراقي قال:


> السلام عليكم.... من واقع خبرتي الطويله في مشاريع من هذا النوع فاني اقول بان الحديد المشار اليه هو ..... بما ان السؤال للمهندس رزق سأترك الجواب له .....
> اكيد بامزح معكم ما عندي اي فكره عن الموضوع ....بانتظار المهندس رزق والمهندسين الخبره ..
> احب اضيف سؤال جديد بعد اذن المهندس الصامت ...
> كم عدد المهندسين في الصوره... وماهيه نسبتهم الى العمال ...



* اعتقد 4 مهندسين ممكن م. أحمد مع العدد الكثير للعمال .. الخوذة البيضاء :34:*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (9 نوفمبر 2014)

ahmedXPibrahim قال:


> *شكرا للاداره على تثبيت الموضوع
> م احمد رجب
> مثل فى التواضع
> و العطاء بلا حدود
> ...



*ولك مثله م. هانى بارك الله فيك ونفع بك *


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (9 نوفمبر 2014)

المهندس الصامت قال:


> ما ملاحظتك للصورة التالية ؟؟ :-



*الصورة واضح طبعا انها لعزل السقف الخرسانى ... 
اولا الخطوط الظاهرة هو مواسير كهرباء ممدة اسفل العزل 





وتلاخظ فى الصورة انهاء الاشاير الاعمدة تماما عند نهاية السقف ..

والطبقة البيضاء او شبه البيضاء الموجودة هى طبقة عزل حرارى وسبق وان ان وضحنا ان هذا العزل باستخدم البولى يورثين او البولى يورثانpolyurethane insulation >. وهو ذو كفاءة عاليا جدا . وبعدها سيتم عمل العزل المائى . والعمال الان يقومون برش البيتومين قبل لفات العزل Membrane insulation >>>






ولكن هنا فى نقطة خلافية رايتها من خلال بعض المهندسين . **هل ينفذ العزل الحرارى اولا ؟ ام ينفذ العزل المائى اولا ..؟؟ *هذا سنوضه فى المشاركة القادمة ان شاء الله .


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (9 نوفمبر 2014)

*واستكمالا على المشاركة السابقة 

اولا نذكر ما قد يكون مكتوب فى نص المقايسة لبند العزل . 






ولو حضرتك بتعمل مقايشة السعر غالبا ممكن يكون فى حدود 120 ريال .. 

ونعود مرة اخرى الى نقطتنا ..

**1- العزل المائى قبل العزل الحرارى .**






وهذه صورة لعزل سقف احد المولات للمهندس سعد . والعزل المائى قبل الحرارى .






**...2- العزل الحرارى قبل العزل المائى **.. والصورة اثناس احدى الجامعات بالمملكة . فبعد التاكد من فواصل التمدد وقواعد المكيفات المركزية . يتم العزل الحرارى 






ثم يتم تركيب العزل المائى واختباره 






.ثم تركيب البلاط .






.. وعموما هذا ما لدى بخصوص هذه النقطة ... ان الطريقتين منفذتين وموجودتين .. هل هناك افضلية لاحدهما على الاخرى . هذا اتركه ربما لتعليق ادحد الزملاء .

** توضيح المكيفات الركزية التشيلرات Chillers >>





*


----------



## رزق حجاوي (9 نوفمبر 2014)

المهندس الصامت قال:


> *واستكمالا على المشاركة السابقة
> 
> اولا نذكر ما قد يكون مكتوب فى نص المقايسة لبند العزل .
> 
> ...


السلام عليكم
من الاخطاء الشائعة بين مهندسي التصميم والتنفيذ ايضا هو استخدام طبقة العزل المائي فوق طبقة العزل الحراري وخصوصا عندما يكون العزل المائي طبقة نهائية بلاحماية حيث تتعرض للتققلبات الجوية (الحرارة والبروردة) مما يفقدها الخاصية المرنة وبالتالي تشققها وتسرب المياه من خلالها.
وكذلك تعرضها للتلف بسبب اية اعمال صيانة تجري على السطح.




مقطع تفصيلي بالعزل للسطح
اما الطريقة القديمة والتي كان يتم فيها عمل الودع لمدة الميلان ومن ثم وضع عازل الصوف الصخري ... صب مدة الميلان ثم العزل باللفائف المغطاة بكسر الحجر او وضع البلاط عليه فهي طريقة غير معالة بالعزل الحراري او المائي. 
لذلك الطريقة الافضل هي استخدام inverted in insulation وبهذه الطريقة


نضم حماية للعزل المائي وعدم تعرضه لاشعة الشمس والحرارة والبرودة.
تامين عزل حراري كامل للسطح بدون وجود cold bridges

 وقد تم شرح ذلك بالتفصيل في اكثر من مشاركة
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t356952.html
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t342878.html


----------



## ahmedXPibrahim (10 نوفمبر 2014)

*رسومات نفق الاسماعيليه*

*رسومات نفق الاسماعيليه
http://www.gulfup.com/?3nbNki
باوربوينت تنفيذ النفق
http://www.gulfup.com/?KoZ4jy
*​


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (10 نوفمبر 2014)

*سقوط بلاطة الحمام للتمديدات الصحية :- 

















والطريقى الثانية ان تكون التمديدات الصية من اسفل ولا يوجد سقوط للبلاطة 








*


----------



## رزق حجاوي (10 نوفمبر 2014)

السلام عليكم
في المشاريع الكبيرة عند استخدام الاساسات العمية piles تتم عملية وضع حديد التسليح بواسطة الونش مع تركيب ترس معدني لدعم عدم حديد التسليح اثناء النقل والرفع كما هو موضح في الصور التالية


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (10 نوفمبر 2014)

*جزاك الله خيرا للاضافة م. رزق .. وهذه صورة مرافقة اثناء انشاء الخوازيق ببرج المملكة بجدة - الجارى تنفيذه 


















ولكن م. رزق ربما هذا فى الاوزان الثقيلة للخوازيق م. رزق ..و يمكن للحافظ على الخازوق . 
رفع الخازوق من اكثر من مكان فى جسم الخازوق ... 
ام هذا يكون ربما لبعد المسافة بين وجود الخازوق وكان تثبيته ؟ ام هى طريقة فنية بغض النظر عن وزن الخازوق 















*


----------



## رزق حجاوي (10 نوفمبر 2014)

المهندس الصامت قال:


> *جزاك الله خيرا للاضافة م. رزق .. وهذه صورة مرافقة اثناء انشاء الخوازيق ببرج المملكة بجدة - الجارى تنفيذه
> 
> 
> 
> ...


السلام عليكم
عندما يكون وزن حديد التسليح للبايل كبيرا فاننا نحتاج عن تركيبه في موقعه الى

عدد 2 كرين
نظام ساند وحامل للحديد التسليح.
وتكون الحاجة الى النظام الساند هي عند تحويل حديد البايل من الوضعية الافقية الى الوضعية العمودية(الشاقوليه) دون ان ينثني حديد التسليح او يتاثر تثبيت حديد التسليح او يحدث جر للحديد على الارض.
ويمكن الاستغناء عن النظام الساند ولكن يجب استخدام 2 كرين كما هو موضح بالصور
ولتقوية قفص حديد التسليح قد نضطر الى اضافة حديد تسليح على شكل اربطة X للتقليل من الفتل والتشوهات لقفص حديد التسليح اثناء النقل او الرفع كما في الصورة المرفقة.


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (10 نوفمبر 2014)

*ألسلالم الكابولية Seceded stair او cantilever Stair **

غالبا شكل السلالم ذا شكل جمالى اكثر منه عملى .
سلم خشبى 







سلم زجاجى






وهذه صورة بسيطة لسلم خرسانى 






اولا . نذكر بمسميات العناصر المختلفة للسلم . وهى ذات استناد عادى 



ثانيا شكل تخطيطى للتسليح 







ثالثا عنصر منفذ فى احد المشاريع بالعراق .






شكل التسليح مع الحائط المجاور 





*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (10 نوفمبر 2014)

*بالنسبة لاستلام راسية الاعمدة Check Verticality for Columns والشدة السورية .. 
اولا توضح للشدة السورية وهى طبعا اسهل واسرع واوفر فى الخشب من الشدة المصرية .






واستلام الراسية يكون عن طريق خيط الشاغول 







بينزل النجار الثقل ويقيس . العمود قد يحتاج انه يخرج للخارج قليلا او يدخل للداخل قليلا. بيتكم فيها عن طريق نجار تانى ومعاه عتلة اللى بيفك بيها الخشب . كما موضح بالصورة التالية 






* طبعا ميزان الشاغول او الثقل الحديد بيتعمل مرة واحدة . قد تجد فى الاماكن مطلوب الاعمدة يكون ليها خيطان مشدودة ومتروكة للاستشارى ويتك عمل الخيطان لكل الاعمدة . وكما قلنا ان اسمها سابقا بلابل بمصطح السوق .
طبعا ممكن تلاقى قطعة حجر ومربوط فى الخيط 






وممكن تلاقى حاجات تانية .






المهم ان المسافات بين جنب نجارة العمود والخيط تكون متساوية تماما ..













* ملحوظة اخيرة الاعمدة التى يكون لها جنب واحد يتم شد خيط واحد للتاكد من ان الاعمدمة على استقامة واحدة .
* كما اسلفنا اسم الزرجينة المسنخدمة فى نقوية العمود بمصطله السوق عصفورة .. واسمها بالانجليزية rapid clamp
وهذه الصورة توضحها والجهاز المستخدم فى شد هذه العصفورة





هذا ووفق الله الجميع لكل خير ..
*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (10 نوفمبر 2014)

هل هناك فرق بين انهاء حديد الاعمدة للداخل او الخارج خاصة فى اعمال ركائز الكبارى الخرسانية


----------



## عمر عبدالله (10 نوفمبر 2014)

قرار التثبيت فى مكانه معلومة فى صورة موضوع مميز جدا وفيه جهد مبذول من المهندس القدير احمد رجب نجم المنتدى .


----------



## دندراوى الهوارى (11 نوفمبر 2014)

مشكووووووووووووور


----------



## عمر عبدالله (11 نوفمبر 2014)

م احمد لو عندك صور لتنفيذ الجدران الاستنادية بكافة انواعها ياريت تعرضها .


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (11 نوفمبر 2014)

عمر عبدالله قال:


> م احمد لو عندك صور لتنفيذ الجدران الاستنادية بكافة انواعها ياريت تعرضها .



للاسف م. عمر لا تتوفر لدى صور لتنفيذ الجداران الاستنادية . وحتى ما تم ادراجه سابقا من صور كان نتاج بحث هنا وهناك ..
ولكن اوعدك ان تيسرت صور لاى نوع من انواع الحوائط سارسلها لك مباشرة ان شاء الله .


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (11 نوفمبر 2014)

*واستكمالا لتوضيح لبعض اعمال العزل الخاجية للمبانى **
تم ذكر نوعين وسنذكر النوع الثالث
1- البلوك المعزل ويكون داخل البلوك نفسه قطعة بوليسترين . 













2- العزل عن طريق عمل حائط خارجى 15 سم وعازل حرارى 5سم وحائط داخلى 10 سم 





















ونهاية هذه مواضفات بلعض المواد المستخدمة فى العزل الحرارى فى المملكة السعودية واسعارها ولكن من فترة طويلة للاسف 






3- البلوك الاحمر . حيث لديه مقاومة للحرارة .
فيتم بناء الحوائط الخارجية من هذا النوع ويتم بناء القواطيع الداخلية من الطوب الاسمنتى العادى






ولكن لان هذه البلوكات مفرغة غالبا لذا عند نواصى الابواب والشبابيك يتك بناء الناصية من البلوك الاسمنتى . لامكانية التكسبر فيه 






وقد تجد ايضا لمواصفات بعض المشاريع ان تكون تحتى القواطيع الداخلية من هذا النوع 






هذا ووفق الله الجميع لكل خير
*


----------



## ahmedXPibrahim (11 نوفمبر 2014)

*شكرا يا مايسترو
*​


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (11 نوفمبر 2014)

*الصورة من داخل احد الحوائط الدادخلية لمحطة معالجة مياه الصرف الصحى ..






وكما وضح فى تعليق سابق فان هذا فاصل فى منتصف الحائط . نظرا لامكانيات الصب .
وتوضح طريقة تثبيت موقف المياه Water stop 






شكل الكانة 






2و3 - توضح استخدام رزجينة حديد تترك هنا داخل الخرسانة .. ويتم عمل كوباية بلاستيك للحفاظ على الغطاء الخرسانى للحائط 
ارجو ان تكون وضاةفى الصورة التالية 






طبعا نوع الزرجاين الاشهر فى مثل الحوائط هو استخدام التى رود Tie Rod 











ثم يتم ملء هذه الحوائط لاحقا بمادة اديبوندية .. ولكن فى مثل حوائط الخزانات ستكون معالجتها امر مكلف ولن يتم اتماماه بالشكل المناسب لذا يتم عمل الزرجينة بالشكل السابق وتترك داخل الحائط ويتم معالجة مكان الكوباية البلاستيك لانها تترك فراغ .

*


----------



## ahmedXPibrahim (11 نوفمبر 2014)




----------



## eng.saleh700 (12 نوفمبر 2014)

Civil Ahmed Ragab قال:


> *واستكمالا لتوضيح لبعض اعمال العزل الخاجية للمبانى **
> تم ذكر نوعين وسنذكر النوع الثالث
> 1- البلوك المعزل ويكون داخل البلوك نفسه قطعة بوليسترين .
> 
> ...


 مهندس احمد ياليت توضح طريقة عزل الجدارين كيف يتم العزل عند العناصر الانشائية عند الاعمده 

وياليت شرح الاشتراطات المطلوبة للتعديل على التصميم حتى يمكن تنفيذ هذا العزل 
وافضل الالواح العزل المستخدمة في هذه الطريقة


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (12 نوفمبر 2014)

eng.saleh700 قال:


> مهندس احمد ياليت توضح طريقة عزل الجدارين كيف يتم العزل عند العناصر الانشائية عند الاعمده
> 
> وياليت شرح الاشتراطات المطلوبة للتعديل على التصميم حتى يمكن تنفيذ هذا العزل
> وافضل الالواح العزل المستخدمة في هذه الطريقة



ا*لسؤال غير واضح بعض الشيئ .. ولكن 
العزل علاقته بالعناصر الانشائية . فقط ان يتم تثبيته بكانة لمزيد من الجساءة للحائط .. ام ماذا تقصد ؟؟







وعلاقة عزل الجدار بهذه الطريقة بالتصميم :- ان يفضل الكمرات او الاعمدة يفضل ان تكون على نفس العرض اى 30 سم . ام تقصد نقطة اخرى ؟
كما واضح فى الصورة التالية لاحكام المبانى على الخرسانات 






وافضل الانواع اكيد تعتمد على مدى مقاومة المادة للعزل للحرارى وايضا مقاومتها للحريق . وغالبا الصوف الصخرى - حسب ما عرف من افضل المواد - ولكنه غالى لذا يلجا الى استخدام الواح بوليتسرين كما بالصور السابقة .
وارجو التوضيح اذا كانت هناك نقطة غير واضحة 
*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (12 نوفمبر 2014)

*من مشاركة سابقة للمهندس رزق.. اعيدها لان الصور القديمة حذفت >> اثناء انشاء احد الابراج فى دبى 
High Rib Joint

















*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (12 نوفمبر 2014)

*كما وض سابق بالنسبة للياسة عند عمل السقف المعلق او السقف الزائف او العيرة flase ceiling 
كذلك بالنسبة لاعمال سرياميك الحمام او المطبخ > لا داعى لاستكماله حتى نهاية السقف 















*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (12 نوفمبر 2014)

*معلومتين بالنسبة للسلالم الخرسانية 
1- من انواع السلالم . سلم رجل الكلب .






2- مع تزاحم العمل قد تحدث بعض الاخطاء . ولكن يجب مراعاة ذلك .. البعد الصافى مع السلم 
















*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (13 نوفمبر 2014)

*بالنسبة للخزانات الارضية ..
صورة توضح عمل كتف( مبانى طوبةاو 2 بلوك ) للمبانى تقريبا كل 2.5م ... وحتى فى البعد الاصغر .. طبعا عدد الاكتاف كتير .. ولكنه يزيد من جساءة الحائط .










*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (13 نوفمبر 2014)

*ما هى طريقة العزل الموضحة فى الصورة التالية 





*


----------



## eng.saleh700 (13 نوفمبر 2014)

Civil Ahmed Ragab قال:


> ا*لسؤال غير واضح بعض الشيئ .. ولكن
> العزل علاقته بالعناصر الانشائية . فقط ان يتم تثبيته بكانة لمزيد من الجساءة للحائط .. ام ماذا تقصد ؟؟
> 
> 
> ...



اقصد هل يتم عزل (الاعمدة,الكمرات,البلاطات) حتى يصبح عزل كامل للمبنى ويمنع دخول الحرارة للداخل بالصور فقط عزل الجدران ولايحقق عزل كامل اتوقع


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (13 نوفمبر 2014)

eng.saleh700 قال:


> اقصد هل يتم عزل (الاعمدة,الكمرات,البلاطات) حتى يصبح عزل كامل للمبنى ويمنع دخول الحرارة للداخل بالصور فقط عزل الجدران ولايحقق عزل كامل اتوقع



*البلاطات لها عزل حرارى م. صالح . فوق السقف . ويتم عزل الجدارن كما موضح اما الاعمدة والكمرات فلا تم عزلها 
وحتى ان تم عزل الجدران والسقف فقط بهذه الطريقة سيوفر كثيرا . ولا داعى حتى لعزل الاعمدة والكمرات.*
*وهذه حدود معرفتى *.


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (13 نوفمبر 2014)

*ظاهرة تمليح على سطح الخرسانة .بلورات بيضاء على سط الخرسانة






السبب





*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (13 نوفمبر 2014)

يراعى عند تسليح السلالم الحلزونية . ان تكون التسليح فى السلم او الكانات مغلقة ..











وهذه ثلاث صورة من احد السلالم اثناء انشاء احد المولات بالتجمع بالقاهرة الجديدة


----------



## ahmedXPibrahim (13 نوفمبر 2014)

*حقيقى صور احترافيه
ننتظر منك دائما
كل جديد
*​


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (14 نوفمبر 2014)

بعض اشكال العيوب فى العناصر الخرسانية للمبنى ..


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (14 نوفمبر 2014)

Civil Ahmed Ragab قال:


> *ما هى طريقة العزل الموضحة فى الصورة التالية
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*الصورة السابقة توضح احد انواع العزل القديمة التى اصبح استخدمها قليلا لكنها مستخدمة حتى الآن .العزل باستخدام الخيش المقطرن .. وهذه الصورة من وحدة المدخل والمصافى لاحد محطات معالجة مياه الصرف المنشاة حديثا .

وغالبا انواع العزل كما فى الصورة التالية 






والنوع اللى معنا حاليا هو الخيش المقطران .
يتم عمل الخيش على بيتومين مؤكسد يتم تسخينه تى يصبح سائلا ويتم عمل فرشه بالمعدل المطلوب ثم لصق الخيش عليه مباشرة .

* ما البيومين المؤكسد . ومعدل رشه لاحد المنتجات .






* شكل اكياس البيتومين المؤكسد .






* شكل لفائف الخيش المقطرن 






ويتم تسخيت البيتومين المؤكسد ولص الخيش . وحس المواصفات يتم عمل طبقة او اتنين او تلاثة .. واذا كانت اكثر من طبقة تكون كل طبقة عمود على الطبقة اسفلها .

* رش البيتومين قبل اخيش واسف اذا لم تكن الصورة على جودة 






*





وهذا رباط فيديو عنلية لصق الخيش لاحد الاسطح 

http://www.gulfup.com/?bMVNQP


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (14 نوفمبر 2014)

ما المادة التى قد ترش مع استخدام المروحة الهليكوبتر لتسوية وتنعيم السطح


----------



## امين الزريقي (14 نوفمبر 2014)

Civil Ahmed Ragab قال:


> ما المادة التى قد ترش مع استخدام المروحة الهليكوبتر لتسوية وتنعيم السطح



السلام عليكم

شكرا لك على هذا النشاط الدائم 

سؤالك هو سؤال العارف ومع ذلك :
هي مادة تقسية hardener جاهزة التحضير تستعمل لتعطي اسطح ارضيات الخرسانة الجديدة وخاصة تلك التي تتعرض لحركة العربات بانواعها زيادة كبيرة في الديمومة durability وعمرا تشغيليا service life اطول . 

هناك نوعان من الركام الناعم المستخدم الاول النوع المعدني metallic hardener والنوع الثاني غير معدني nonmetallic hardener النوع الاول للارضيات الصناعية ذات الاستخدام الثقيل والاخرى للاستخدام المتوسط او الخفيف واشهر انواع الركام غير المعدني من السيليكا – الكوارتز quartz-silica aggregate وهي تعطي اسطحا قاسية مقاومة للبري او الاهتراء abrasion resistant اشد من الاسطح غير غير المقساة ثلاثة اضعاف على الاقل . ولانتاج هذه الاسطح تستعمل المعدات الميكانيكية للتسوية والدمك و التنعيم power floats او كما يسميها الامريكان troweling machines وكما نسميها نحن الهلكوبتر





. كما تستعمل احيانا الرجاج 
( الهزاز )المركب على كمرة متحركة beam vibrator او screed vibrator


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (14 نوفمبر 2014)

حتى لو انا علقت م. امين .. مش هتيجى زى تعليقك ..
ولكن السؤال .. هل هناك فرق بين المادة المصلدة التى تكون مع استخدام آالة التسوية .. وبين المادة الايبكوسية التى قد ترش على السطح لاحقا


----------



## عمر عبدالله (15 نوفمبر 2014)

Civil Ahmed Ragab قال:


> *
> 
> والطريقى الثانية ان تكون التمديدات الصية من اسفل ولا يوجد سقوط للبلاطة
> 
> ...



سؤال لمهندسى التنفيذ ماهى الصعوبة فى تنفيذ انابيب الصرف بهذا الشكل وتغطيتها بسقف مستعار بدلا من عمل سقوط لبلاطة الحمام ؟


----------



## eng saady (15 نوفمبر 2014)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## رزق حجاوي (15 نوفمبر 2014)

امين الزريقي قال:


> السلام عليكم
> 
> شكرا لك على هذا النشاط الدائم
> 
> ...


السلام عليكم
استكمالا لمشاركة المهندس امين القيمة ومشاركة المهندس احمد بالصور بخصوص الارضيات الصناعية او الكراجات.
هناك طريقتان لتقوية (تقسية) الارضيات الخرسانية وبالتالي نحصل على ارضية مقاومة للاهتراء abrasion .

تقسية سطح الخرسانة قبل تصالبها : وتكون من خلال رش برادة الحديد metallic hardener او رش مادة الكوارتز nonmetallic hardener
تقسية سطح الخرسانة بعد تصلبها : ويكون من خلال معالجة السطح اولا وتجهيزة لاعمال الدهان بمادة الايبوكسي او البولي يورثين.
وللتعرف اكثر اليكه هذه الافلام التي توضح الطريقتين
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ks1Tr6qZeVc
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NBSHw1Nq6G8
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7OYsOHIKNVE


----------



## رزق حجاوي (15 نوفمبر 2014)

امين الزريقي قال:


> السلام عليكم
> 
> شكرا لك على هذا النشاط الدائم
> 
> ...


السلام عليكم
استكمالا لمشاركة المهندس امين القيمة ومشاركة المهندس احمد بالصور بخصوص الارضيات الصناعية او الكراجات.
هناك طريقتان لتقوية (تقسية) الارضيات الخرسانية وبالتالي نحصل على ارضية مقاومة للاهتراء abrasion .

تقسية سطح الخرسانة قبل تصالبها : وتكون من خلال رش برادة الحديد metallic hardener او رش مادة الكوارتز nonmetallic hardener
تقسية سطح الخرسانة بعد تصلبها : ويكون من خلال معالجة السطح اولا وتجهيزة لاعمال الدهان بمادة الايبوكسي او البولي يورثين.
وهناك عددة انواع من الايبوكسي المستخدم للارضيات ويعتمد الاختيار على طبيعية استخدام الارضية وعلى التكاليف المالية التي يمكن دفعها حيث ان مواد الايبوكسي مكلفة ومرتفعة الثمن وهناك عدد انواع من الايبوكسي منها(ومرتبه من الارخص للاغلى)



الدهان للارضيةepoxy sealer =epoxy paint
الدهان مع رش مادة الكواترز (الرمل)Epoxy Quartz = epoxy paint with sand quartz
طبقة من الايبوكسي سكريد epoxy screed from sand quartz
طبقة من الايبوكسي سكريد مع الدهان epoxy screed and paint
وللتعرف اكثر اليكم هذه الافلام التي توضح الطريقتين
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ks1Tr6qZeVc
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NBSHw1Nq6G8
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7OYsOHIKNVE
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m6EfH5TC6IQ
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y-N8k9B9DnE


----------



## جمعه المهندس (16 نوفمبر 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا علي المجهود الرائع


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (17 نوفمبر 2014)

*جزاكم الله خيرا م. امين . م. رزق على الاضافة الجميلة لموضوع صب الارضيات ,,,,

بالنسبة للهندسين الجدد 

كما معروف بالنسبة لشدة العناصر الراسية كالاعمدة او الحوائط .
يتم ضب الراسية بالشدة المصرية 






او بالشدة السوورية عن طريق نهيز مائل ويتم تثبيته فى الارض 






ولكن بعض المشاريع يوجد شدة معدنية جاهزة لسهولة التركيب والفك وسرعة الانجاز 
يتم ضبطها ايضا عن طريق نهيز يسمى push and Pul Prop >> وهو ايضا تقوية الشدة 
فى اعمال الاعمدة








فى اعمال الحوائط







فى اعمال الخزانات 













*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (17 نوفمبر 2014)

*صورة من الاهمال فى عمل الغطاء الخرسانى اسفل القواعد المسلحة .. بسكوت خشب . 






بالنسبة للاعمال الكهربية .. قد يقوم الكهربائى بعمل تاسيس الكهرباء قبل عمل الحديد - لسهولة عملها . وهذا لا شك يؤثر على استكمال الاعمال الكهربية لاحقا . نتيجة حركة العمال ووضع الحديد ... ويجب ان يتم عملها بعد الانتهاء من حديد السقف .





*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (17 نوفمبر 2014)

*ما الملاحظة البسيطة للصورة التالية :- 





*


----------



## محمدالطنوبى (17 نوفمبر 2014)

اسف إنى هخرج عن سياق الموضوع بس لازم اشكر استاذى الباشمهندس احمد لما يقدمه لنا فى هذا الموضوع القيم واتمنى له دوام الصحة والعافيه وجزاه الله كل خير .


----------



## امين الزريقي (17 نوفمبر 2014)

Civil Ahmed Ragab قال:


> *ما الملاحظة البسيطة للصورة التالية :-
> 
> 
> 
> ...




هناك ملاحظة مهمة في زاوية الجدار الخارجية في هذا النوع من الطوبار ( الشدات او القالب ) يجب ان توجد قطعة معدنية تجمع العناصر الافقية (الكمرة الافقية المزدوجة 2C100 wailers) عند الركن الخارجي لمقاومة ضغط الخرسانة الذي يعمل على فتح ذلك الركن . في بعض الانظمة تستعمل قطعة معدنية على شكل زاوية قائمة تربط العنصرين على جانبيها واحيانا تستعمل قطعتان مخرمتان تدخل كل واحدة منهما في الكمرة الافقية wailer ويتم ربطهما معا لمنع فتح الزاوية. نحتاج صورا لتوضيح الفكرة سارفقها غدا .


----------



## امين الزريقي (19 نوفمبر 2014)

لاحقا للمشاركة السابقة يمكن منع الزاوية الخارجية للجدار من ان تنفتح تحت ضغط الخرسانة الطرية بطريقتين الاولى بزاوية معدنية تربط الكمرتين الافقيتين (Wailers) ; كما في نظام شركة بيري Peri واما بواسطة شداد Tie Rod يميل بزاوية 45 درجة ويربطهما بواسطة قطعة على شكل bracket تثبت على الكمرة الافقية في كل جانب كما في الصور المرفقة .

في حال استخدام نظام ( بلدي ) يمكن ربط الكمرات الافقية بمدهما ليتقاطعا ثم اعطائهما نقطة من اللحام مثلا عند كل تقاطع كما في الصورة الثالثة.


----------



## رزق حجاوي (19 نوفمبر 2014)

امين الزريقي قال:


> لاحقا للمشاركة السابقة يمكن منع الزاوية الخارجية للجدار من ان تنفتح تحت ضغط الخرسانة الطرية بطريقتين الاولى بزاوية معدنية تربط الكمرتين الافقيتين (Wailers) ; كما في نظام شركة بيري Peri واما بواسطة شداد Tie Rod يميل بزاوية 45 درجة ويربطهما بواسطة قطعة على شكل bracket تثبت على الكمرة الافقية في كل جانب كما في الصور المرفقة .
> 
> في حال استخدام نظام ( بلدي ) يمكن ربط الكمرات الافقية بمدهما ليتقاطعا ثم اعطائهما نقطة من اللحام مثلا عند كل تقاطع كما في الصورة الثالثة.


السلام عليكم
بالاضافة لما ذكرة المهندس امين بخصوص طؤق تثبيت الزاوية الخارجية لنظام الطوبار(الشدة=الكفراج) للجدران فهناك العديد من الانظمة الاخرى للتثبيت ....ومن المهم جدا ربط الزاوية الخارجية للشدة قبل الصب باي طريقة كانت


----------



## eng_m_atef (19 نوفمبر 2014)

شكرا علي المشاركة القيمة


----------



## عبد القدوس الجزائري (20 نوفمبر 2014)

Civil Ahmed Ragab قال:


> *ما الملاحظة البسيطة للصورة التالية :-
> 
> 
> 
> ...




السلام عليكم 

*اسمحولي مهندسينا و أساتذتنا أولا أن أهنأ المهندس القدير الأخ احمد رجب على تثبيت هذا الموضوع المفيد و شكرا للإدارة و عذرا على التأخر.
*
أما في ما يخص الملاحظة فإنني أرى أن قوالب الجدار على اليمين مشدودة من الأعلى أكثر اي انها غير عمودية بالنسبة لمقارنتي مع صورة العمود على اليمين.

أما بالنسبة للدعائم فأرى أن ربط كل جدارين متقابلين بقضبان شد كما في الصورة، أيضا ربط كل جدارين خارجيين يشكلان زاوية كما ذكر الإخوة في مدخلاتهم فهذا يسهل كثيرا و يخفف الضغط على الدعائم الخارجية، و يجعلها بأقل عدد ممكن و يقلل الخطر من إنتفاخ الجدران.

تقبلوا تحياتي الخالصة 
بالتوفيــــــــــــــق​


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (21 نوفمبر 2014)

*جزاكم الله خيرا م. ايمن وم. رزق على الاضافة الجميلة بخصوص تقوية الشدة للحوائط ..
واضافة على المشاركة ..
فهناك نقطة اخرى . فاصل التمدد الموجود وصب الاعمدة على مرحلتين .
فقد تم ادراج صورة لعمودين تم صبهما معا فى نفس الوقت وتكسر الفاصل .







وهذه صورة لكمرتين ايضا تم صبهما معا دون العناية بالفاصل 







وغالبا يفضل صب عمود اولا ثم صب الثانى 











ولكن نذكر هنا تعريف بسيط لفواصل الحركة فاص الهبوط والتمدد 






فيتم عن كبر مسطح القف عمل فاصل تمدد منعا للاجهادات الداخلية الناتجة عن الحرارة او الانكماش .
ويكون جزء من المبنى سابق عن الاخر بالاعمدة لسرعة الانجاز 






ولكن هل يمكن الفصل باستخدام خشب بلاى وود











وهل الفاصل فى الصورة التالية يعد فاصل تمدد .. اذا كان هناك تشريك للحديد بين الصبة القديمة والجديدة فلا يكون فاصل تمدد . فاصل صب 









*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (21 نوفمبر 2014)

عبدو الجزائري قال:


> السلام عليكم
> *اسمحولي مهندسينا و أساتذتنا أولا أن أهنأ المهندس القدير الأخ احمد رجب على تثبيت هذا الموضوع المفيد و شكرا للإدارة و عذرا على التأخر.
> *أما في ما يخص الملاحظة فإنني أرى أن قوالب الجدار على اليمين مشدودة من الأعلى أكثر اي انها غير عمودية بالنسبة لمقارنتي مع صورة العمود على اليمين.
> 
> ...



*بارك الله في م. عبده ..
ولكن مسالة علو الجدار اعتقد نقطة عادية . لان قد تكون اطول مختلفة من الكمرات الخشبية موجودة ومحدد منسوب الصب . 
وبالنسبة لتقوية الشدة فقد افاض م. امين وم. رزق فيها .. بارك الله لهما *


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (21 نوفمبر 2014)

*بالنسبة لانشاء الخوازيق الساندة لاعمال الابراج فى مصر .
وظيفتها سند جوانب الحفر الى حين الارتفاع بالبرج . وانتشرت صور مؤخرا اثنا انشاء احد الابراج فى محاظة الشرقية 
وقد انهارت الخوازيق الساندة واثر على العقارات المجاورة 











وبرج كيان الشهير الذى تم انشائه بدبى وقد انهارت جزء من الستائر المعدنية اثناء الانشاء وقد اورده م. رزق فى مشاركة سابقة 






وتلاحظ الطول العرضى كما هو 







**فمن وسائل** تقوية الجانين عمل **ضاغط stut داخلى** . فاذا كانت السافة بسيطة يمكن عمل ضاغط بدون مشكلة 






ولكن ماذا اذا زادت المسافة ... نلجا الى عمل خوازيق حاملة فى المنتصف يتم تكسيرها لاحقا مع الارتفاع 






وهى كما وضح فى الصورة السابقة من الخرسانة او تكون معدنية كما بالصور التالية لاحد الابراج فى القاهرة 






وتلاحظ ايضا موجود ى المتصف خوازيق بسيطة حاملة .

وملاحظة من باب الذكر بالشيى .
فان الكمرات الرابط لرؤوس الخاوزيق الساندة . طبعا يريدها المالك هذه المساحة داخل البرج . ولكن الاساسات خراجه بعد هذه الكمرة فغالبا يلجا لعمل كابولى للاعمدة يخرج بالاعمدة الى الجار . ويراعى ان يتم عمل فاصل باى مادة فاصللة .





*


----------



## عبد القدوس الجزائري (21 نوفمبر 2014)

Civil Ahmed Ragab قال:


> *جزاكم الله خيرا م. ايمن وم. رزق على الاضافة الجميلة بخصوص تقوية الشدة للحوائط ..
> واضافة على المشاركة ..
> فهناك نقطة اخرى . فاصل التمدد الموجود وصب الاعمدة على مرحلتين .
> فقد تم ادراج صورة لعمودين تم صبهما معا فى نفس الوقت وتكسر الفاصل .
> ...



السلام عليكم 

لي تعليقين بسيطين على هذه الصور

أولا : الفاصل بين العمودين سيئ التنفيذ بل الأشغال تعتبر غير مقبولة من وجهة نظري لأنه حتما (حسب الصورة)، فإن حديد التسليح المجاور للفاصل يكون غير محمي بالغطاء الخرساني اللزم و تعرج الفاصل يسبب نقص في مقطع العمود (المقطع الاكثر تأثرا).

الثاني: في ما يخص الفاصل أظن انه يقصد به إما فاصل تمدد أو فاصل هبوط و لكن في هذه الحالة وضع الخشب على إرتفاع كامل الفاصل خطأ لأن خصائص الخشب ليست كافية لإعطاء حرية كافية لحركة الخرسانة.
فلربما وضع الخشب في الجزء العلوي (5سم) فقط و الياقي من "البوليستيران" أو مادة أخري لها نفس الخصائص، وذالك قصد وضع غطاء للفاصل بعد الإنتهاء من الأشغال البناء.
فيما يخص فواصل الصب لها شروط كما تعرفون (مدة إستاناف الصب، شكل توقيف الصب، المواد المستعملة في استاناف الصب مثل "غراء الإبوكسي" في حالة المدة أكثر من 28 يوم)، و يكون فيها التسليح مستمرا بشكل عادي ، و تختار أماكن إستأناف الصب في المناطق الآمنة أي الاقل تأثرا بالإجهادات.

** هناك نوع آخر من الفواصل هو فواصل إمتصاص الحركة (كما في حالة المناطق الزلزالية او في حالة الهبوط النسبي الكبير للمنشآت الطويلة "كالأنفاق مثلا" و هنا يتم وضع مقاطع ضعيفة لتوجيه الحركة لها، و هي عبارة عن مقاطع نصف مسلحة (50%) موزعة بإنتظام، و توجد بداخلها خشبة تحتل تقريبا ثلث المساحة و توضع في مركز المقطع، بحيث يصبح الهبوط الكبير بين نقطتين بعيدتين مقبولا (يعطي مرونة للجسم ككل للتاقلم مع تأثرات الهبوط "كالزواحف").

تقبلوا تحياتـي الخالصة​
*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (21 نوفمبر 2014)

*فى احد المشاريع البسيطة . حدث اختلاف بسيط مع الاستشارى بخصوص تسليح الشوك . لبلاطة 15 سم 
وحدث اختلاف هل يمكن عمل كرسى لتركيب الشوكة عليه . ام لا . وقال بان الكرسى يتم عمله على الخشب لان الحديد عرضة للحركة ..
هل يُقبل عمل الكرسى على الحشب ؟؟.










*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (21 نوفمبر 2014)

عبدو الجزائري قال:


> السلام عليكم
> لي تعليقين بسيطين على هذه الصور
> 
> أولا : الفاصل بين العمودين سيئ التنفيذ بل الأشغال تعتبر غير مقبولة من وجهة نظري لأنه حتما (حسب الصورة)، فإن حديد التسليح المجاور للفاصل يكون غير محمي بالغطاء الخرساني اللزم و تعرج الفاصل يسبب نقص في مقطع العمود (المقطع الاكثر تأثرا).
> ...



1*- الفاصل طبعا غير مقبول يا م. عبده . وهى صورة مدرجة لما قد يحدث اذا تم صب العمودين دون العناية بالفاصل ..
2- اعتقد كما قلت بالنسبة لمادة الاصل غالبا تكون مادة مطاطية لتسمح بالتمدد والانكماش ويتم معالجتها من اعلى منعا لتسرب المياه .
3- طبعا هناك اشتراطات خاصة بفواصل الصب . ولكن تم ذكرها سريعا من باب الاحاطة . وسنعود لفواصل الصب فى مشاركة اخرى ان شاء الله 
4- بالنسبة لفواصل امتصاص الحركة . المسلحة بتسليح نصفى . فلا اعرفها . 
ما اعرفه من امتصاص للحركة فى بعض المناطقة الزالزلية عمل Dampers 











وجزاك الله خيرا لاضافتك م. عبده *


----------



## م.احمد العراقي (21 نوفمبر 2014)

Civil Ahmed Ragab قال:


> فى احد المشاريع البسيطة . حدث اختلاف بسيط مع الاستشارى بخصوص تسليح الشوك . لبلاطة 15 سم
> وحدث اختلاف هل يمكن عمل كرسى لتركيب الشوكة عليه . ام لا . وقال بان الكرسى يتم عمله على الخشب لان الحديد عرضة للحركة ..
> هل يُقبل عمل الكرسى على الحشب ؟؟.



بالنسبه الي انا اطلب وضعه علىالحديد


----------



## رزق حجاوي (21 نوفمبر 2014)

السلام عليكم
بخصوص فاصل التمدد او فاصل الهبوط او الفاصل الزلزالي يجب ان تكون المادة بين الاجزاء الخرسانية (الاعمدة ، الجدران ، البلاطات....) مادة قابلة للانضغاط والتمدد وبالتالي فان وضع الخشب او الواح plywood غير مقبولة 
ولتنفيذ الفاصل في حالة الاعمدة والجدران فيكون من خلال الصب على مراحل اي بصب الجزء الاول (العمود او الجدار) وبعد تصلبة وفك الشدة يتم تركيب مادة مالئة قابلة للاضغاط(البلوسترين ، الفلين، مواد اسفنجية ....) ومن ثم يصب الجزء الثاني كما تم توضيح بمشاركة المهندس احمد.
اما صب جزئي فاصل التمدد في ان واحد ففيه صعوبة ونادرا ما يتم بشكل صحيح كما تم ايضاحة في المشاركة.
وهناك بعض الشركات تمكنت من حل هذه المشكلة مثل شركة SONOTUBEوالتي تستخدم الكرتون المقوى لشدة العمود حيث تمكنت من وضع المادة الملئة بين قسمي العمود (الدائري والمستطيل والمربع) وامكانية صبه في ان واحد
 ​





وقد تم التعريف بهذا النظام لشدات الاعمدة في وقت سابق
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t271667-2.html*

لعمودين تم صبهما معا فى نفس الوقت وتكسر الفاصل .













وغالبا يفضل صب عمود اولا ثم صب الثانى 






*


----------



## عبد القدوس الجزائري (21 نوفمبر 2014)

Civil Ahmed Ragab قال:


> 1*-
> 4- بالنسبة لفواصل امتصاص الحركة . المسلحة بتسليح نصفى . فلا اعرفها .
> ما اعرفه من امتصاص للحركة فى بعض المناطقة الزالزلية عمل Dampers
> 
> ...



الأجهزة بالصور هي للحركات الديناميكية على ما أعرف و مااقصده أنا هو توجيه التشققات لأمكنة معينة يختارها المصمم هذه الأمكنة تكلم عليها الإخوة سابقا (مثل المصانع التي تحوي آلات مرتبطة ببعضها البعض) و الانفاق و *هذه الفواصل ستاتيكيا هي مساند مفصلية (لها درجة حرية في الدوران على محور الطول)*، أما التسمية "*فواصل امتصاص الحركة* " ففعلا لم تكن موضحة بأي إسم في المخططات كما قلت و لكن عند استفساري لم يعترض المصمم على الإسم (مكتب من ألمانيا)، 
و لكن لك الحق يمكن تسميها "فواصل توجيه الهبوط" حتى نفرق بينها و بين الفواصل المبينة أعلاه.
بالتوفــــــــــــــق ​


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (22 نوفمبر 2014)

تغطية مساحة بقبة كمرة دائرية بالاعلى وكمرة دائرية بالاسفل محيطية


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (22 نوفمبر 2014)

*هل مكان فتحات sleevs للتمديدات الكتروميكانيكال . لها اماكن معينة فى الكمرة يجب ان تكون فى حدودها . ام تترك حسب التمديدات .
ام انها ليست مؤثرة بدرجة على اى حال ..







** بالنسبة للابواب :
قد تجد فى مواصفات الباب تركيب دفاش لغلق الباب اوتوماتيكيا . وهو مصطلح خليجى لا اعلم ما يقابله بالمصرى 
الصورة التالية مشار الي الدفاش .





*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (22 نوفمبر 2014)

*فى اعمال اللياسة او القصارة او البلاستر PLASTER 
ملاحظة بسيطة 

كما سبق ووضحنا ففى مناطق التقاء الاعمدة والكمرات مع المبانى يتم عمل شبك لياسة لتلاقى حدوث شروخ فى هذه الاماكن ..






وفى الاركان يوجد شبك جاهز للاركان . يتم تركيبه مباشرة يسمى Corner PLaster -- or Angle bead plaster 






كما بالصورة التالية 






واستدراجا لتوضيح بسيط فى الصورة السابقة وكما ود فى مشاركة سابقة فان اعمال البؤج dots يمكن استلامها بميزان الشاغول 







وقد تستخدم القدة الالمونيوم كما بالصورة السابقة . وقليلا ان تجد قدة فيها ميزان مياه كما بالصورة غالبا تكون القدة ويتم تثبيت ميزان المياه الصغير عليها . ويمن الاستلام بسهولة اكثر عن خيط الشاغول 






*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (23 نوفمبر 2014)

من التطبيقات أيضا للراضيات التى يتم فصلا بفواصل انكماش .
كما سبق وكان فى أرضيان المصانع والكراجات . 
هنا في حماية جانبية للطرق خاصة أن بعض أماكن المملكة تتعرض للانهيار نتيجة مياه السيول الشديدة .


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (23 نوفمبر 2014)

**** بالنسبة لأعمال المباني Block - Brick Works
*
*ملاحظة بسيطة للمهندسين الجدد . المبانى الموضحة فى اغلب المشاركات من الطوب الاسمنتى المستخدم في دول الخليج ليس الطوب الأحمر كالمستخدم غالبا لدينا في مصر .
*
*تم ذكر فى مشاركة سابقة انه لزيادة جساءة الحائط وتفادى بعض الشروخ المستقبلية بن الحائط والعمود ... قد يستخدم كانة من الصاج المجلفن **Debonding Block Ties** يتم تثبيها فى العمود او الحائط الخرسانى المجاور غالبا كل 3 مداميك ..






وتم ذكر انه من الطرق أيضا عندما تطرقنا للمباني التي يتم عزلها داخليا قد يتم تركيب شبك كالمستخدم فى اللياسة يتم فردها أفقيا أيضا كل 3 مداميك ويتم تثبيته بالكانة ايضا .






* **نذكر هنا بعض طرق التقوية الاخرى**
قد يتم استخدام كانة بسيطة من حديد 6مم او 8مم كالموضحة فى الصور التالية لمزيد من الربط خاصة لأعمال المباني التي يتم عزلها داخليا بمادة من مواد العزل الحراري 






فى الصورة التالية تم عملها لأول 3 مداميك وتم عملها بعد 2مدماك لأنه هذا المدماك لجلسة الشباك . وتلاحظ أيضا فى نفص الصورة انها لجانب فتحة الشباك ايضا لمزيد من التثبيت 






* وكما انه قد يستخدم شبك ممد مجلفن كل 3 مداميك قد يستخدم سلم بسيط مصطلحه بالانجليزية Ladder Mesh Reinforcement – Metal Ladder for block reinforcement

















وحال توفر مواصفات اخرى سيتم اضافتها لاحقا ان شاء الله 


*


----------



## ahmedXPibrahim (23 نوفمبر 2014)

*شكرا فارس التنفيذ
*​


----------



## no_way (25 نوفمبر 2014)

مجهود رائع ومعلومات لا اروع ولا اجمل


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (27 نوفمبر 2014)

*بالنسبة لبلاط الاسطح Floor Tiles 

معلومة بسيطة عن البلاط السنجابى + طريقة الممفضلة للفواصل فى الاسطح (قطع اللحام ) 
تكون الفواصل غير متصلة كما فى البلاط او السيراميك العادى على استقامة واحدة .. فى محاولة لمنع لتسريب المياه اذا وجد 





صورة لبلاط موازيكو بقطع اللحام . 









*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (27 نوفمبر 2014)

*من طرق صب الاعمدة ى مصر ..

لان الشدة المصرية غالبا بتاخد خشب كتير ..







وخاصة اذا كانت مساحة الموقع كبيرة . وهو على اى حال سيقوم بعمل سكة للصب . فيوفر وقت ومجهود .. 
يوم المقاول بعمل شدة السقف مع الاعمدة ويقوم بعمل سكة من الخشب ويقوم العمال بالصب للاعمدة بالبرويطة 













*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (27 نوفمبر 2014)

*صورة تجميع بين طريقتين مختلفتين لربط السملات او الميد او الجسور الارضية بالقواعد >>

فى نفس المستوى + اعلى المستوى فى موقع واحد 





*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (27 نوفمبر 2014)

*هياكل الشبكة الفراغية Space Frame

غالب الاستخدام للتغطية فى الصالات الرياضية فى المدارس لدول الخليج لتغطية المساحان الواسعة 
ولكن اولان نذكر مجالات الاستخدام وبعض الاشكال المختلفة 






مميزات 






واغلب مكونات الهيكل الفراغة هذا بنظام يسمى mero system 
** نذكر اولا تطبيق وهو قد يستدم لشكل جمالى فقط كما بالصور التالية 


























وغالبا الهيكل يعتمد على اماكن تثبيت فى الاعمدة الخرسانية . وهذا نتعرض له ى المشاركة القادمة ان شاء الله 





*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (28 نوفمبر 2014)

*صب الخرسانة تحت الماء pour Concrete Underwater.

كما لمحنا قى مشارك سابقة انه لصب الحوائط اللوحية diaphragm wall >> وللنزول للعمق المطلوب يتم استخدام مواسير راسية تصل الى العمق المطلوب ويتم رفعها تدريجيا 













مواسير tremie







طريقة صب الحوائط اللوحية من الكود 











ولكن مثل الحوائط اللوحية تكون محددة المساحة . فماذا اذا كانت المساحة مفتوحة . هل هناك اقتراحات افضل للحصول على على جودة صب الخرسانة .. الصورة لاحد المواقع الانشائية بفلسطين 















*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (28 نوفمبر 2014)

*قبل البدء فى توريد اعمال بلاط الارصفة ( الانترلوك interlock ) >> **

يجب ان تتفق مع الجهة المالكة بخصوص الالوان المطلوبة . لانه غالبا يكون اكثر من لون . وعلى اساسه تورد الكمية المطلوبة .
او تقوم بتوريد وتركيب عينة .






وقد يكون لون واحد . حسب رغبة الجهة المالكة . 


*


----------



## جودة2015 (28 نوفمبر 2014)

بارك الله فيكم


----------



## ahmedXPibrahim (28 نوفمبر 2014)




----------



## no_way (29 نوفمبر 2014)

Civil Ahmed Ragab قال:


> *صورة تجميع بين طريقتين مختلفتين لربط السملات او الميد او الجسور الارضية بالقواعد >>
> 
> فى نفس المستوى + اعلى المستوى فى موقع واحد
> 
> ...




لماذا تم عمل الميده الخارجيه بمنسوب اعلى والداخليه بمنسوب القواعد ؟؟؟


----------



## جودة2015 (1 ديسمبر 2014)

والله لا اعلم ولكن افيدوني افادكم الله


----------



## cvl_83 (1 ديسمبر 2014)

السلام عليكم 
بارك الله فيك على هذه المشاركة


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (1 ديسمبر 2014)

no_way قال:


> لماذا تم عمل الميده الخارجيه بمنسوب اعلى والداخليه بمنسوب القواعد ؟؟؟



*لا اعلم على التحديد م. no way 
ولكن اولا كما معروف هنا 3 مناسيب للسمل او الميدة او الكمرة الرابلطة 






والا صل انها فى منسوب القواعد .
لكن قد يكون هذا الارتفاع للسبب التالى :- 
غالبا فى قصية ردم مرتفعة . ويريد احطاتها من جميع جوانب المينى .وسطح الارض المجاور عالى .

*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (1 ديسمبر 2014)

*فى اعمال المبانى وخاصة فى مص وخاصة للابراج السكنية .
قد يكون هنا ك لبعض الجمال فى الواجهة عمل ما يسمى بلغة السوق **( سلاح) .**
ويجب التاكيد من لوحهات الواجهة لانك غالبا هتعمل خارجة بسيطة لتحميل هذا السلاح .










*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (1 ديسمبر 2014)

*بالنسبة للبدور او القبو Basement فى اعمال الابراج السكنية خاصة بمصر..
غالبا عند تنفيذ الجدران الساندة لحوائط البدروم يتم ترك فراغ ( شباك ) للتهوية والانارة الطبيعية للبدروم . ويكون سقف البدروم خاصة للمحلات ويكون اعلى من منسوب الرصيف ب3 او 4 درجات او ازيد حسب الرغبة .











يتم العزل الى منسوب اسفل الشبك ويكون هو منسوب الارض الطبيعية . ويتم اغلاق هذه الشبابيك فيما بعد بحديد 










*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (2 ديسمبر 2014)

بالنسبة لطرق صب الخرسانة ..
غالبا لاعمال صبة سكريد Screed تحت البلاط وخاصة و اسفلها تمديدات كهربية يتم تمديد مواسير من البمب الى المكان المطلوب .







ممكن تستعين ببلوكات لتحميل المواسير 






شكل النهاية






مت


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (3 ديسمبر 2014)

*لا اعلم سبب لاستخدام الخرطوم( الليات ) للكهربا حول اشاير الاعمدة . الا اللهم لو كانت للحفاظ من رش الخرسانة :*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (3 ديسمبر 2014)

Civil Ahmed Ragab قال:


> *بالنسبة لانشاء الخوازيق الساندة لاعمال الابراج فى مصر .
> وظيفتها سند جوانب الحفر الى حين الارتفاع بالبرج . وانتشرت صور مؤخرا اثنا انشاء احد الابراج فى محاظة الشرقية
> وقد انهارت الخوازيق الساندة واثر على العقارات المجاورة
> 
> ...



*واستكمالا على المشاركة السابقة .
من طرق التقوية ايضا للخوازيق الساندة . Conceret Beam With Tie Back Anchor
خاصة عند طول الخوزايق الساندة .*


----------



## رزق حجاوي (3 ديسمبر 2014)

Civil Ahmed Ragab قال:


> *لا اعلم سبب لاستخدام الخرطوم( الليات ) للكهربا حول اشاير الاعمدة . الا اللهم لو كانت للحفاظ من رش الخرسانة :*


السلام عليكم
الهدف من وضع انبوب الكهرباء Conduit هو حماية حديد التسليح من الاتساخ بالخرسانة وبذلك نقلل من صرف مبالغ ووقت على التنظيف.
وهناك طرق اخرى مثل التغطية بالنايلون وعلى شكل غطاء لكامل حديد التسليح للاعمدة والجدران


----------



## عبد القدوس الجزائري (3 ديسمبر 2014)

السلام عليكم 

الهدف من وضع أغمدة من أنابيب تمديد أسلاك الكهرباء على القضبان (الأسياخ) كما قال الأستاذ رزق هو حماية قضبان التسليح من التلطخ بالخرسانة و توفير المال والوقت لتنظيفها لاحقا.
و يمكن الإستفادة منها في معرفة منسوب تكسير و قطع الأوتاد (الخوازيق) الخرسانية و سهولة فصل الخرسانة عن التسليح أثناء التكسير، مما يعطينا قضبان سليمة.

إليكم الصورة التالية و تبين الطريقة السيئة لتكسير و قطع رؤوس الأوتاد و إهتراء قضبان التسليح بسبب إستعمال "المطرقة الثاقبة المركبة على الحفارة الآلية"، حيث أنه من المفترض إستعمال مطرقة مناسبة "ممكن تكون يدوية أو تكون مركبة على الحفارة مكان القادوس و لكن يجب أن تكون لها الطول الكافي لكي لا تفسد التسليح".




​

و تعليقا على الصورة التالية.
لماذ لم يعمم إستعمال الغمد على باقي القضبان؟
على حسب رأي بسبب ان القضبان الغير معنية بالغمد تقع على الحافة و يسهل إزالة الخرسانة الملتصقة بها أثناء عملية الصب.


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (5 ديسمبر 2014)

*Pulling eye 
حديد من قطر 20 مم او يزيد على شكل U برجل. لامكانية السحب منه 






التطبيق الذذى قابلته . هو عمل هذا الشكل لقاعدة محولات لاحدى محطات الكهربا الصغيرة حيث غالبا يتم السحب والشد فيها لامكانية تحريك المولد الكهرباء 












التطبيق الثانى 






























*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (6 ديسمبر 2014)

*من طرق صب الخرسانة ايضا 
خاصة للابراج العالية High Rise.
ايضا عن طريق المخروط او القمع . وخاصة للاعمدة او الحوائط . يتم ملئه من السيارة ويتم رفعه بواسطة الونش البرجى 


























*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (6 ديسمبر 2014)

*من طرق صب الخرسانة ايضا :- 

معدة لها استخدمات عديدة منها نقل المواد فى الموقع كالخرسانة ومواد الرم وغيرها . من انتاجر شركة برتز ماستر Putzmeister>>> telebelt - telescopic belt conveyor
















وهنا نتحدث عن امكانية صب الخرسانة بها عن طريق سير ودوران حتى 360 درجة






وخاصة فى الاماكن المحدودة او الضيقة لها امكانية الدخول عن طريق الكمرة التلسكوبية 






وهذا فيديو يوضح بعض امكانيات المعدة 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g-UJvTzm2c8

وقد استخدمت المعدة فى صب الخرسانة بمشروع التوسعة لميناء جدة الاسلامى .










*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (6 ديسمبر 2014)

*ما الملاحظة البسيطة للصورة التالية :- 





*


----------



## عبد القدوس الجزائري (6 ديسمبر 2014)

Civil Ahmed Ragab قال:


> *ما الملاحظة البسيطة للصورة التالية :-
> 
> 
> 
> ...



السلام عليكم 

نلاحظ أن مجموع النسب في العينة من 28.5 حتى 31.5 متر هو أكثر من 100 (123%) و من المفروض أن مجموع النسب المكونة للعينة لا يجاوز المئة %.
 
بالتوفيــــــــــــــــق​


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (7 ديسمبر 2014)

الصورة السابقة توضح العينات المستخرجة لاختبار تعيين قدرة التحمل للتربة الصخرية .

وكما اسلفنا فى مشاركة سابقة للتربة المتماسكة وغير المتماسكة . SPT Test








ولكن بالنسبة للتربة الصخرية . يتم استخراج عبنات عن طريق مثقاب ويتم اخذالعينات التى طولها اكبر من 10 سم فى الاعتبار . rock quality designation RQD-- C.F 























مثال بسيط :-


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (7 ديسمبر 2014)

عبدو الجزائري قال:


> السلام عليكم
> نلاحظ أن مجموع النسب في العينة من 28.5 حتى 31.5 متر هو أكثر من 100 (123%) و من المفروض أن مجموع النسب المكونة للعينة لا يجاوز المئة %.
> 
> بالتوفيــــــــــــــــق​



*لم تتضح ملاحظتك م. عبده . كيف مجموع النسب 123% ؟ *


----------



## ahmedXPibrahim (7 ديسمبر 2014)

*صور التنفيذ ( رفع 7/12/2014 )
http://www.4shared.com/office/EUeK4QaGba/__online.html
**
http://www.4shared.com/rar/f3XgGEjAce/____.html

*​


----------



## ahmedXPibrahim (9 ديسمبر 2014)

*خادمك هانى عصمت
سيدى الفاضل اختص الله بعض عباده بقضاء حوائج الناس جزى الله والديك عنا خير الجزاء طلبى مستحيل التحقق و لكن احاول لعل الله يجعل لى مخرجا ما اطلبه مجموعه منتقاه من الصور التى قمتم بنشرها تغطى اعمال التنفيذ للخريج و المعمارى يتم رفعها على دفعات كل فتره لضيق الوقت لدى معاليك و على الله القصد و الله المستعان و الله اعلم بالقلوب
*​


----------



## ahmedXPibrahim (9 ديسمبر 2014)

*صور التنفيذ ( رفع 9/12/2014 )
http://www.4shared.com/rar/kPdZ1AqFce/__2.html
*​


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (9 ديسمبر 2014)

ahmedXPibrahim قال:


> *م. هانى عصمت
> أخى الفاضل اختص الله بعض عباده بقضاء حوائج الناس جزى الله والديك عنا خير الجزاء طلبى مستحيل التحقق و لكن احاول لعل الله يجعل لى مخرجا ما اطلبه مجموعه منتقاه من الصور التى قمتم بنشرها تغطى اعمال التنفيذ للخريج و المعمارى يتم رفعها على دفعات كل فتره لضيق الوقت لدىك و على الله القصد و الله المستعان و الله اعلم بالقلوب
> *​



*جزاك الله خيرا م. هانى على ما تقوم به من نشر ..
وقمت بتعديل كلمتين من نصك السابق . فانه لا يجوز ابدا ابدا بين اخوة ان تقال . 
وفقك الله لكل خير ويسر لك لك امر عسير يا رب .*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (9 ديسمبر 2014)

*بعض الاختصارات فى اللوحات الانشائية . للمهندس حديث التخرج .
قد تقابل بعض هذه الاختصارات . فى اللوح خاصة باللغة الانجليزية .










*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (9 ديسمبر 2014)

فى البلاطات التى تصب على الارضية Slab on Grade 

غالبا يكون شكل الاسياخ والصب كما بالشكل التالى وهو الاغلب مع رفع شبكة الحديد على بسكوت خرسانى






ولكن التسليح الصحيح طبعا لهذا البلاطة كما بالصورة التالية 







وقد تنص بعض المشاريع على استخدام مادة Filler Board لتسمح بالتمدد لهذه البلاطة . اواى مادة تسمح بالحركة . ويتم عمل قدمة بانب الميدة الخرسانية ايضا .


----------



## عبد القدوس الجزائري (9 ديسمبر 2014)

Civil Ahmed Ragab قال:


> *لم تتضح ملاحظتك م. عبده . كيف مجموع النسب 123% ؟ *



السلام عليكم 

بارك الله فيك و جزاك الله كل خير، لقد  أخطئت في المقصد و غاب عني تلك الرموز و ذهبت بعيدا في التأويل. 


_



المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ahmedXPibrahim 


*م. هانى عصمت
أخى الفاضل اختص الله بعض عباده بقضاء حوائج الناس جزى الله والديك عنا خير الجزاء طلبى مستحيل التحقق و لكن احاول لعل الله يجعل لى مخرجا ما اطلبه مجموعه منتقاه من الصور التى قمتم بنشرها تغطى اعمال التنفيذ للخريج و المعمارى يتم رفعها على دفعات كل فتره لضيق الوقت لدىك و على الله القصد و الله المستعان و الله اعلم بالقلوب

*جزاك الله خيرا م. هانى على ما تقوم به من نشر ..
وقمت بتعديل كلمتين من نصك السابق . فانه لا يجوز ابدا ابدا بين اخوة ان تقال . 
وفقك الله لكل خير ويسر لك لك امر عسير يا رب .​

​
_​*
بارك الله فيك أخي على هذه النصيحة و على التواضع حيث جاء في الحديث " من تواضع لله رفعه "

و أن هذا الذي يقدم في المنتدى لهو من أفضل ما يقدم في سبيل الله فأنت لا تعرف و لا يهمك أن تعرف المنتفع من هذه المعلومات، إلا أن ترجو الله أن يكون من أهل الخير. 

كما جاء في الحديث " **أو علم ينتفع به** "

معذرة مرة أخرى على الخروج عن المشاركة الهندسية.


*​


----------



## ahmedXPibrahim (10 ديسمبر 2014)

*تركيب البرى كاست

http://www.4shared.com/video/qqeY-2THce/___online.html

*​


----------



## الناصح الامين (10 ديسمبر 2014)

معلومات مفيدة .... شكرا


----------



## ahmedXPibrahim (10 ديسمبر 2014)

*صور التنفيذ ( رفع 10/12/2014 )
http://www.4shared.com/office/f3XgGEjAce/__3.html
http://www.4shared.com/office/kPdZ1AqFce/__2.html
صور التنفيذ ( رفع 7/12/2014 )
http://www.4shared.com/office/EUeK4QaGba/__1.html
*​


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (11 ديسمبر 2014)

*من الدهانات الخارجية المستخدمة بكثرة فى بعض دول الخليج .
دهان البروفايل . حيث له معمرية افضل من بعض الدهانات الاخرى . مع سرعة الانجاز 
غالبا برميل البروفايل 30 كجم . وبسعر غالبا فى المملكة ب 100 ريال .. ومصنيعة الصنايعى من 4 او 5 ريال للمتر المسطح .
والبروميل الواحد يكفى فى حدود 10 م2 . تزيد او تقل حسب الشركة المصنعة وحسب الصنايعى .
.الخطوات .
الدهان بيقوم باضافة مياه للبروميل ويقوم بالتقليب من اعلى الى اسفل لتجانس الخليط وتجهيزه للفرد







بيفرد البروفايل بببروة صلب كما ترى فى الصورة التالية .















وبذلك يكون انتهى من الدهان . ويفضل طبعا وجود شكل زخرفى او جمالى للدهان .
فيقوم ببيروة بلاستيك بمس الدهان على شكل مثلا من الاشكال التالية او اى شكل مسستحب .






كما بالصورة التالية 






ويمكن دهان للسقف ايضا بسهولة 





*


----------



## ahmedXPibrahim (11 ديسمبر 2014)

*صور التنفيذ ( رفع 11/12/2014 )
http://www.4shared.com/office/nuH3YZCUba/__4.html
*​


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (11 ديسمبر 2014)

*واستكمالا على الخزانات الارضية Ground Tank. وبعض من طرق التنفيذ التى قد تجدها .
كما سبق ووضح بالنسبة للخزان الارضى يكون فى مشطوفة لتوزيع الاجهادات . نتية العزوم العالية فى هذه المنطقة .
وييستفادم منها ايضا فى صب جزء من الحائط مما يسهل صبه لاحقا .






وملاحظة المشطوفة هنا التى نذكرها هو اسياخ الملو التى يتم الاشارة بالسهم يتم وضعها قبل وضع حديد المشطوفة . وبعد تركيب الحديد يتم تربيط السيخين او التلاتة بعد ذلك . ويتم صب الخرسانة حتى منتصف موقف المياه Water Stop
ويكون النصف الثانى مع صبة الحائط كما معروف . 







وهذه صورة لكيفية تقفيل النجارة من الخشب البلاوود Plywood والتقوية بقمط من اعلى 











طبعا هنا الخزان لا يوجد به حائط مبانى مما يسهل فى عملية النجارة بعض الشيئ .
لكن يصعب نسبيا عمل النجارة حالة وجود حائط خارجى .
ويعتمد النجار هنا على تقوية الجنب المائل بربط هذا الجنب بسلك رباط كالمستخدم فى تربيط الحديد . 





*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (11 ديسمبر 2014)

مقاومة عزوم الالتواء .


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (12 ديسمبر 2014)

*استكمالا على طرق العزل الحرارى للميانى الخارجية Thermal (Heat) Insulation for Block 
وقد تعرضنا الاستخدام الواح من البوليسترين بين بلوكات اسمنتيه 15سم و5سم و10 سم .







وهنا مادة اخرى استخدمت فى العزل الحرارى مادة البولى يورثان او يورثين او الفوم لرغوى 
Spray Polyurethane Foam Insulation

الذى سبق الاشارة اليه فى العزل الحرارى للاسطح . ولن هنا العزل راسيا 
ففى الصورة التالية تم عمل المبانى الخارجية وتم عمل عزل بولى يورثان بسماكة 3 سم وعمل البلوكات الداخلية . وستلاحظ هذا بالنسبة للخراجى اما بالنسبة للقواطيع او التقطيعات الداخلية فانه الواح بوليسترين عادة كما سبق وتم الاشارة . 





















توضيح للداخلى مع الخارجى 











وحال توفر صور اخرى للعزل الحرارى سيتم اضافتها لاحقا ان شاء الله .
*


----------



## احمد محسن فهمي (12 ديسمبر 2014)

ممكن حد يعرضلنا ملفات عن hollow core slab


----------



## ahmedXPibrahim (12 ديسمبر 2014)

*


احمد محسن فهمي قال:



ممكن حد يعرضلنا ملفات عن hollow core slab

أنقر للتوسيع...

http://www.4shared.com/video/qqeY-2THce/___online.html
*​


----------



## ahmedXPibrahim (12 ديسمبر 2014)

*


احمد محسن فهمي قال:



ممكن حد يعرضلنا ملفات عن hollow core slab

أنقر للتوسيع...

http://www.4shared.com/video/qqeY-2THce/___online.html
http://www.4shared.com/zip/yD2kGjTkce/__online.html
*​


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (12 ديسمبر 2014)

*التطبيق الثانى بعد الشكل الجمالى الذى تم الاشارة اليه سابقا 
للتغطية الفراغية ثلاثية الابعاد Space Frame







غالبا بترسل لمضنع معتمد ابعاد التغطية ويقوم المصنع بالتفاصيل كاملة . ويتم تحديد وابعاد العناصر المستخدمة وتورد ال الموقع مفردة ويتم تجميعها فى الموقع لعصوبة النقل . ثم يتم رفع التغطية بعد اكتمال تركيبها على الصالة او المسرح بونش ذو حمولة عالية ويتم بعد ذلك تغطيتها بمادة تغطية مناسبة .
وطبعا يكون هذه التفصيلة موجودة قبل نهاية صب الاعمدة الخرسانية الحاملة لتركيب الحوايط ومسامير التركيب بها 
وهى اساسها كرة يتم تجميع العناصر كلها فيها 





















التوريد والتجميع ف الموقع


























ويتم التغطية 











ربما لم تتضح الصورة كاملة لكن حال توفر صور توضيحية اكتر سيتم اضافتها لاحقا ان ان شاء الله .
الصورة على الرابط ايضا 
http://www.gulfup.com/?UeKKv9
*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (13 ديسمبر 2014)

*استكمالا على بلاطات هولوكور سلاب (hollow core slab)
سمكها يختلف حسب المصنع
غالبا 150 - 200 - 265 - 320 - 400 - 500 مم *
*بالترتيب حسب الطوب 4 - 6 - 9 - 11 - 13 - 15 متر ... *
*الوزن بالترتيب لكل سمك 200 - 250 - 350 - 450 - 550 - 650 كجم لكل متر مربع ...*
* غالبا العرض حسب المصنع 1.20 او 2.40 .. *
*نذكر مميزات هذا النوع من البلاطة مرة اخرى *
* 





قد ادراج صور سابقة لتحميل هذه البلاطة خاصة على كمرة طرفية Edge beam 






وهنا ندرج صور لاستخدام نفس البلاطة وارتكازها على كمرة عادية 































ثم يتم صب طبقة خرسانة فوق البلاطة من 5- 10 سم 
















واذا توفرت لدى اسعار هذه البلاطات سنقوم بمقارنة من الناحية الاقتاصدية بين بلاطة سابقة الصب كهذه وسقف عادى 


*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (13 ديسمبر 2014)

صورة لاشارة رقبة العمود فى القاعدة للخارج


----------



## ahmedXPibrahim (13 ديسمبر 2014)




----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (13 ديسمبر 2014)

*وبالنسبة لاعمال المبانى 

كما سبق قد يستخدم الطبو الخفافى او السيبركس أو الطابوق الابيض الخفيف وله عدم مميزات 
1- غالبا الوزن الخفيف حيث يزن تلت وزن الطوب الاسمنتى . 
2-العزل الحرارى 
3- مقاوم للحريق
4- الاقتصادية حيث تلاظ فى الصور ان مساحة البلوكة الواخدة تغطى 1.5 الطوب الاسمنتى
5- طبعا لو نقارن بينه وبين الطوب الاسمنتى فى الاسقف المفرغة او الهوردى Hollow Block فالافضلية له طبعا خاصة فيما يتعلق بالوزن 
6- طبعا انجازه افضل من الطوب الاسمنتى خاصة فى مسالة الوزن .

وقد يفضل البعض عمل مدماكين اساس لمزيد من الجساءة ربما 




















*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (13 ديسمبر 2014)

التمديدات الكهربية بالنسبة للسقف Hollow Core Slab
Electrical Conduits Installation

فوق الباكيات سابقة الصب قبل خرسانة Screed or Toping


----------



## ahmedXPibrahim (13 ديسمبر 2014)




----------



## م.احمد العراقي (13 ديسمبر 2014)

Civil Ahmed Ragab قال:


> *وبالنسبة لاعمال المبانى
> 
> كما سبق قد يستخدم الطبو الخفافى او السيبركس أو الطابوق الابيض الخفيف وله عدم مميزات
> 1- غالبا الوزن الخفيف حيث يزن تلت وزن الطوب الاسمنتى .
> ...



اعتقد ان السبب هو تأثره بالرطوبه فيتم رفع منسوبه عن الارضيه


----------



## HassanCheikhI (14 ديسمبر 2014)

Concrete spacers shall be poured by the same grade of designed concrete as per BS while using plastic supposed to be by approved vendor


----------



## ahmedXPibrahim (15 ديسمبر 2014)

*صور فورم خاصه للبلكونات للمبدع م محمد الطنوبى
http://www.gulfup.com/?AKn424
*​


----------



## ahmedXPibrahim (17 ديسمبر 2014)

صور للمبدع م محمد الطنوبى


----------



## بشير خالد العزاوي (17 ديسمبر 2014)

*شكرا جزيلا*


----------



## ahmedXPibrahim (18 ديسمبر 2014)

*صور التنفيذ
http://www.4shared.com/office/Py2sPRgSba/__5.html
*​


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (18 ديسمبر 2014)

*فى اعمال الالكتروميكانيكال MEP Works **

المحابس 






من امثلة المحابس المستخدمة محبس لتفادى أثر المطرقةالمائية Water Hammer Resistor :-
تحدث المطرقة المائية دائما عند إغلاق صمام بشكل مفاجئ أو توقف المضخات بشكل مفاجئ وغير متوقع مما يتولد عنه حدوث موجة شديدة خلف المحبس أو المضخة تصل سرعتها في مواسير الحديد إلي 1000 متر/ث وفي مواسير البلاستيك 300 متر/ث. هذة الموجة تؤدي لحدوث مشاكل كبيرة خاصة عند المحبس أو الطلمبة وعند منطقة وسط الماسورة وعند نهاية الماسورة.





*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (18 ديسمبر 2014)

*فى الاعمال الصحية plumbing works **

اختبار التاكد من سلامة مواسير التغذية 
للاسف ليس لدى معلومة اكيدة حوا قيمة الضغط المستخدم . سمعت 6 بار -- 10 بار -- 16 بار . 1.5 مرة ضغط التشغيل ... وتوجد عدة عوامل تؤثر فى قيمة الضغط ايضا . من وجود شبكة حريق - عدد الادوار .. الخ 
وعموما يستمر الضغط لفترة زمنية محددة دون هبوط فى قيمة الضغط . 
الصورة من الكود المصرى 






صورة لماكينة الاختبار 








صورة لقيمة الضغط المستخدم وهو تقريبا 12 بار 






واذا توفرت معلومة اكيدة حول قيمة الضغط سيتم اضافتها لاحقا ان شاء الله .
*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (18 ديسمبر 2014)

*استكمالا على اعمال تركيب القرميد :-






من طرق التركيب عمل شاسيه حديد 
كما بالصورة التالية يتم عمل عمود فى المنتصف يتم لحام تيوبات Tubes حديد من اعلى العمود الى نقطة الارتكاز على سطح السقف . ثم يتم عمل تيوبات حديد عرضية لتحميل القرميد عليها وغالبا على بعد 30 سم من بعضها البعض .







التيوبات المعدنية غالبا بطول 6م 













اللحام






ونسكتمل فى مشاركة قادمة انشاء الله تركيب القرميد بالزوايا والكف وعمل الخلطة لتقوية القرميد من الرياح او الحركة
*


----------



## ahmedXPibrahim (18 ديسمبر 2014)

*صور سقف فلات للمبدع م محمد الطنوبى
http://www.gulfup.com/?FK1yVh
*​


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (19 ديسمبر 2014)

صورة للبشة احد الابراج السكنية فى دبى The Pentominium


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (19 ديسمبر 2014)

صورة توضح وصل مواسير البولى ايثلين العالى الكثافة hDPE PIPE


----------



## ahmedXPibrahim (19 ديسمبر 2014)




----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (19 ديسمبر 2014)

*النزح بطريقة الحراب مع وجود لبشة خازوقية 
يتم انشاء الحراب او نقاط النزح قبل البدء فى الحفر بين الخوازيق ويستمر وجود الابار حتى الىما بعد صب اللبشة .


















وهذه صورةايضا مع الخرسانة العادية لخزان دائرى 




*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (19 ديسمبر 2014)

حلق زفر او حلق عيرة حلق الاول - الاطار ( الفريم) الثانوى الابتدائى - 
لاحكام اللياسة وتحمل اعمال التشطيبات ومنع التكسير لاحقا


----------



## ahmedXPibrahim (19 ديسمبر 2014)

*اعمال الخوازيق
http://www.4shared.com/office/8lAgyPVhba/__online.html
*​


----------



## احمد محمود2324 (19 ديسمبر 2014)

مشكور يا بشمهندس ياريت توضح فى صورة تانى تكسيح الحديد فى الكمرات


----------



## ahmedXPibrahim (19 ديسمبر 2014)

*صور التنفيذ 6
http://www.4shared.com/office/HmWzXm09ba/__6.html
*​


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (20 ديسمبر 2014)

*بالنسبة لاعمال السيراميك فى الحمامات .
يفضل لو فى باب المنيوم ان يتم تغليف ميع جوانب الباب ومن اعلى لتثبيت الحلق بها واعطا شكل جمالى افضل .







وقد يترك البعض معبرة الباب بدون تغليف لانه تاخذ وقت من المبلط . لكن شكلها يكون غير مناسب تماما 






اما اذا كان خشب فلا داعلى للتغليف الداخلى 





*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (20 ديسمبر 2014)

السهم فى الصورة التالية يشير الى اسلام نحاسية يتم مدها من شبكة التاريض اسفل المنشا الى السقف


----------



## إسلام علي (20 ديسمبر 2014)

ahmedXPibrahim قال:


> *صور سقف فلات للمبدع م محمد الطنوبى
> http://www.gulfup.com/?FK1yVh
> *​



@*ahmedXPibrahim*
أنا مش فاهم إيه علاقة مشاركاتك بالموضوع !! خلينا نركز شوية


----------



## رزق حجاوي (20 ديسمبر 2014)

Civil Ahmed Ragab قال:


> *النزح بطريقة الحراب مع وجود لبشة خازوقية
> يتم انشاء الحراب او نقاط النزح قبل البدء فى الحفر بين الخوازيق ويستمر وجود الابار حتى الىما بعد صب اللبشة .
> 
> 
> ...


السلام عليكم
تصحيح للمعومات الواردة في المشاركة فالظاهر بالصورة نزح المياه الجوفية بطريقة الابار العميقة Deepwell=deep well dewatering system حيث يكون هناك مضخة غاطسة (طلمبة)submersible pump داخل الانبوب تضح الماء خارج البئر او ان هناك انبوب سحب والمضخة خارجية ولكل المضخة تغطي نقطة سحب واحدة فقط .
اما طريقة الحراب well point=wellpoint dewatering system فهي تختلف عما في الصور حيث ان هناك نقاط سحب عديدة يكون التباعد بينها من 50-100سم ويكون طول هذه الحراب من 2-3 مرتبطة بخط رئيسي وفي نهاية الخط يكون هناك طلمبة=مضخة Suction pump




نظام الحراب حيث يلاحظ مضحة السحب Wellpoint dewatering system 




Deep well dewatering




تجميع اكثر من نقطة ضخ على انبوب صرف رئيسي


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (20 ديسمبر 2014)

رزق حجاوي قال:


> السلام عليكم
> تصحيح للمعومات الواردة في المشاركة فالظاهر بالصورة نزح المياه الجوفية بطريقة الابار العميقة Deepwell=deep well dewatering system حيث يكون هناك مضخة غاطسة (طلمبة)submersible pump داخل الانبوب تضح الماء خارج البئر او ان هناك انبوب سحب والمضخة خارجية ولكل المضخة تغطي نقطة سحب واحدة فقط .
> اما طريقة الحراب well point=wellpoint dewatering system فهي تختلف عما في الصور حيث ان هناك نقاط سحب عديدة يكون التباعد بينها من 50-100سم ويكون طول هذه الحراب من 2-3 مرتبطة بخط رئيسي وفي نهاية الخط يكون هناك طلمبة=مضخة Suction pump
> 
> ...


*
جزاك الله خيرا على التعديل م. رزق .. هى فعلا الابار العميقة . وقد اخطات فى التعبير .
واتمنى من المهندس المشرف تعديل المعلومة -- او اضافة تعديل للمهندس رزق فى المشاركة اعلاه .
لك جزيل الشكر م. رزق .. ولا حرمنا تعقيبك ابدا .*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (20 ديسمبر 2014)

القواطيع الجبسية Gypsum partition 

قد يستخدم بدلا من المبانى او البلوكات عمل حوائط من الواح جبسية لزوم القواطيع الداخلية .
سرعة التركيب وخض التكلفة .
وغالبا تركب على شاسيه معدني مصنوع من الصاج المجلفن او من الالمنيوم يثبت علية ألواح من الجبس من الوجهين مكونة الحائط

































تمديد الاسلاك داخل الحائط


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (20 ديسمبر 2014)

*البلاطة المسحطة ذات الاعصاب Waffle Slab  **

هى نفس البلاطة ذات القوالب المفرغة الهوردى Hollw block ذات اتجاهين Two Way ولكن هنا توجد قوالب مفرغة Domes
واعصاب مغلقة 











































*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (20 ديسمبر 2014)

صورة للبلاطة السابقة من مطار الاميرة علياء بالاردن 





















وحال توفر صورة توضيحية اكثر سيتم اضافتها لاحقاان شاء الله


----------



## ahmedXPibrahim (20 ديسمبر 2014)

*القواطيع الداخليه
http://www.4shared.com/office/MFs2aZLIce/_1_online.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/gtd_fcJtba/_2_online.html
*​


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (21 ديسمبر 2014)

*من طرق تركيب السيراميك 

1- فى مصر غالبا الخطلة 





ولكن فى اغلب دول الخليج للسهولة والسرعة 
عمل لياسة اولا وخربشة هذه اللياسة لاتكون ناعمة .
وياتى المبلط ويقوم بفرد غراء على المسطح ولصق السيراميك مباشرة . 
كيس الغراء تقريبا ب 18 ريال .






















تلاحظ فى الصورة السابقة 
1- خربشة اللياسة لسهولة لصق الغراء
2- اشارة الى صف سيراميك ياتى جاهز يسمى حزام لاعطاء شكل جمالى للحائط خاصة اذا كان مسافر ( الى السقف )
3- غالبا نقوم بعمل سيراميك الجدارن قبل الارضية
*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (21 ديسمبر 2014)

*فى اعمال الحديد المشغول او الكريتال 
للبوابات او الشابيك او حديد كريتال الاسوار مثلا 











يتم دهان الحديد بمادة مقاومة للصدل من هذه المواد وغالبا بيكون سلاقون (اكسيد الرصاص الاحمر ) وبعدها يتم دهان اللون المطلوب 










*


----------



## amna05 (21 ديسمبر 2014)

up


----------



## amna05 (21 ديسمبر 2014)

up


----------



## amna05 (21 ديسمبر 2014)

up:20:


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (22 ديسمبر 2014)

ما فائدة القطاعات الحديدة للسقف فى الصورة التالية


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (22 ديسمبر 2014)

*استكمال على تركيب القرميد 
كما سبف واشرنا من طرق التركيب عمل شاسيه حديد يتم تركيب القرميد عليه 







كما يبدوا اجمالا فى الصورة التالية 





ومكونات السقف هى حبة القرميد سعرها تقريبا 2 ريال – والزاوية سعرها تقريبا 8 ريال – والكف وسعره تقريبا 13 ريال 
غالبا نقوم برص حبت القرميد على الشاسيه الحديد وف الزاويا يقوم الصنايعى بمسمرة الزاويا فى تيوب حديد ومعها الكف ويتم عمل خلطة من رمل + اسمنت لزوم التثبيت 
* صورة توضح حبة القرميد وغالبا طولها 30 سم ولها حز يتم تحمليها على التيوبات الحديد منها 






وتاتى حبات القرميد فى طبلية غالبا فى حدود 260 حبة 






* صورة تظهر تحمل القرميدة على الحديد






* صورة لشكل الزاويا التى يتم تركيبها فى اركان القرميد 






* صورة للكف وهى قرميدة يتم تركيبها فى نهاية الزاويا على كل جانب 






* 6 صور لتجميع الزوايا مع الكف مع مسمار التركيب + تركيب الخلطة 





































يتبقى لنا ملاحظة طريقة القياس نذكرها فى مشاركة لاحقة ان شاء الله
*


----------



## إسلام علي (22 ديسمبر 2014)

Civil Ahmed Ragab قال:


> ما فائدة القطاعات الحديدة للسقف فى الصورة التالية



أنا حاسس إنها بتعمل leveling للحديد عشان يشتغل في الشد فوق الكمرة


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (22 ديسمبر 2014)

إسلام علي قال:


> أنا حاسس إنها بتعمل leveling للحديد عشان يشتغل في الشد فوق الكمرة



*لا اعلم حقيقة م. اسلام ما فائدتها .. لكن ماذا تقصد بكلمة Levelling للحديد ؟ 
ما قد تخيلته لشئ قريب من هذا . هو كان c channel مركبة مع الخرسانة ليتم تثبيت محولات بها على السقف . 
ام هذا الشكل فلا اعلم ؟ ربما يدلنا عليه احد الزملاء ؟*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (22 ديسمبر 2014)

*بالنسبة لاعمال العزل المائى 
WaterProofing لاعمال الحماية للعزل منعا للثقب وما شابه . فكان يتم عمل لياسة بسمك 3 سم .ويتم عملها بواسطة عامل فى الموقع
وفى بعض المشاريع تخضع هذه النقطة للامية ويتم عمل خرسانة حماية بسماكة 5 سم . وفى المساحات الكبيرة غالبا تصبها بخرسانة جاهزة 5Cm Protection Screed










*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (22 ديسمبر 2014)

*الطبيعى ان طول اللى او الخرطوم فى نهاية المضخة Pump
لكن اكيد تم عمل توصيلة للوصول الى هذا المكان البعيد . يجب اخد نقطة كهذه فى الاعتبار اثنا الصب ومدى نهاية المضخة وتوفير العمال المناسبة للصب لعدم ضياع الكثير من الوقت خاصة فى بداية الصب . .. السقف الموضح Waffle Slab





*


----------



## رزق حجاوي (22 ديسمبر 2014)

Civil Ahmed Ragab قال:


> ما فائدة القطاعات الحديدة للسقف فى الصورة التالية


السلام عليكم
الصورة توضح طريقة تثبيت سكك التحميل plate or Chanel قبل الصب في البلاطة(من خلال مسامير studs مثبة على السكة ) حيث تكون هذه السكك ظاهرة من الاسفل بعد بك الشدة ويتم تلحيم قضبان تحميل الاعمال الميكانيكية عليها او ادخال قضبان التعليق بداخل القناة ....ويستخدم هذا النظام في الاعمال الميكانيكية او الطبية ذات الوزن الكبير ....لذلك نجدها في غرف الاشعة 
وللمزيد
http://www.slideshare.net/unistrutbc/mfsc6?related=1


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (23 ديسمبر 2014)

*جزاك الله خيرا م. رزق على الاضافة .
واضفة الى مشاركتك . فايضا قد تكون هذه Channel على اعلى البلاطة وغالبا تكون مثلا فى محطة توليد الطاقة الكهربية حيث يتم تثبيت محولات او مولدات بها فى قاعدتها لمزيد من الثبات .
ويمثل سكة ظاهرة ايضا من فوق البلاطة .
وهذه صورة توضحها ولكنها طبعا هنا تكون C - Chaanel مقلوبة مع anchor لعمق البلاطة . وللاسف لا تتوفر لدى الصورة التنفيذية .




*


----------



## إسلام علي (23 ديسمبر 2014)

Civil Ahmed Ragab قال:


> *لا اعلم حقيقة م. اسلام ما فائدتها .. لكن ماذا تقصد بكلمة Levelling للحديد ؟
> ما قد تخيلته لشئ قريب من هذا . هو كان c channel مركبة مع الخرسانة ليتم تثبيت محولات بها على السقف .
> ام هذا الشكل فلا اعلم ؟ ربما يدلنا عليه احد الزملاء ؟*


مش عارف والله إيه Leveling دي  الواحد ساعات بيقول حاجات غريبة  
ممكن تكون مواسير تمديدات كهربية بمواصفات معينة


----------



## Barrage (23 ديسمبر 2014)

اعمل لدنياك كأنك تعيش ابدا ... واعمل لاخرتك كانك تموت غدا


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (23 ديسمبر 2014)

إسلام علي قال:


> مش عارف والله إيه Leveling دي  الواحد ساعات بيقول حاجات غريبة
> ممكن تكون مواسير تمديدات كهربية بمواصفات معينة



ولا يهمك يا عم اسلام . قول يا ريس  :7:. ما يهمكش المهم نسمع صوتك 
على فكرة انا قاعد مستنى لما تنزل حاجة فى الهلوكور من ساعة مقابلة المصنع . انما ما فيش . 
بالتوفيق يا اسلام ان شاء الله


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (23 ديسمبر 2014)

*بالنسبة لاعمال اللياسة او البياض او المحارة او البلاستر Plaster
فى العادى بالنسبة لاوتار ضبط واستواء اللياسة تكون افقية .






قد تجده راسية فى بعض المواقع 










*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (23 ديسمبر 2014)

*هل لديك ملاحظة بخصوص التكسيح الموضح بالصورة 

















*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (23 ديسمبر 2014)

*كانات الاعمدة هى التى تستمر عن كانات الكمرات . فى الاغلب 
وتوضح شكل للكانة لعمود فيه 7 اسياخ فى كل ركن بكانة صندوق 










*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (24 ديسمبر 2014)

*ما الذى يتم فرده بين طبقة العزل المائى والعزل الحرارى ؟*


----------



## رزق حجاوي (24 ديسمبر 2014)

Civil Ahmed Ragab قال:


> *ما الذى يتم فرده بين طبقة العزل المائى والعزل الحرارى ؟*


السلام عليكم
هذه طبيقة جيوتكس تايل geotextile




البند رقم 5


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (25 ديسمبر 2014)

رزق حجاوي قال:


> السلام عليكم
> هذه طبيقة جيوتكس تايل geotextile
> 
> البند رقم 5



*جزاك الله خيرا م. رزق ولكن ما فائدتها ؟*


----------



## amr2021 (25 ديسمبر 2014)

Civil Ahmed Ragab قال:


> *هو شكل السلم حلو ..بس التسليح ازاى ؟؟؟
> هل احد من الاخوة نفذ مثل هذا السلم ؟؟
> 
> *



من فضلك ممكن تفاصيل تسليح هذا السلم ؟


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (25 ديسمبر 2014)

amrnassarallam قال:


> من فضلك ممكن تفاصيل تسليح هذا السلم ؟



للاسف لا تتوفر لدى يا بشمهندس . لكن احاول ان ابحث لك عن تفصيلة قريبا ان شاء الله .
والملف الذى فى المرفق لسلم يرتكز مباشرة على سقف علوى وسفلى .
ام السلم الذى له بسطة فى المنتصف فاحاول البحث عنه ويتوفر ان شاء الله


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (25 ديسمبر 2014)

*بالنسبة لقوائم الشدة المعدنية المفردة ( الجاكات ) pROPS






الاطوال التى يمكن ان تتوفر بها الجاكات . وفى الاغلب الجاك المستخدم هو الذى بطول 2.5 وعندما يفتح لطول 4.10 . لكن يمكنك ان تتطلب الطول حسب حاجتك 





*


----------



## رزق حجاوي (25 ديسمبر 2014)

Civil Ahmed Ragab قال:


> *جزاك الله خيرا م. رزق ولكن ما فائدتها ؟*


السلام عليكم
بشكل عام يستخدم الجيوتكستايل من اجل فلترة الماء وتصفيته من الرمال ....والصورة التي ارسلتها للتقليل من تسرب الرمل للمصارف.
لذلك نجد استخدام مادة الجوتكستايل في حالة المياه الجوفية ومياه الامطار مثل حالة المصارف الارضية للانابيب المثقبة ، الطرق،القنوات المائية ، تصريف المياه خلف جدران البدروم(التسوية)،السدود الترابية،البرك المائية
http://www.typargeosynthetics.com/products/geotextiles/aashto-geotextiles.html


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (25 ديسمبر 2014)

*تم الاشارة فى مشاركة سابقة بخصوص السملات او الميد او الجسور الارضية Tie - Groung Beam
انه قد يستخدم فى بعض المواقع عند الطول النسبى للسملات عمل قاعدة او كدابة تنتهى عند السمل فقط . 












لكن الخرسانة العادية فى الصور التالية فهل لدى احد من الزملاء تخمين بخصوص فائتدها 






وهذه صورة قبل الردم 





*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (26 ديسمبر 2014)

دعم الاسقف بجاكات بعد فك الشدة الخشبية .





قف
لسقف هوردى او hollow Block slab


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (26 ديسمبر 2014)

*للمهندسين الجدد : - قائمة بالمعدات التى قد تكون فى عهدتك ومسؤليتك فى شركة ما .






Bulldozer






Loader او الشيول 






Grader 






roller






forklift






bobcat






asphalt cutter او قصاصة الاسفلت





tile cutter مقص سيراميك 






maual roller وقد يختلف شكلها 








*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (26 ديسمبر 2014)

*فى الكمرات التى يتعدى عرضها ل 40 سم ينتبه لوجود كانة ادخلية خلاف للكانة الخارجية . وتكون اكثر وجودا كما فى حالة الشدادات Strap Beam













بدون كانة داخلية 






صورة لشداد مع كانة داخلية 







صورة لشداد بدون كانة داخلية 





*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (26 ديسمبر 2014)

*للمهندسين الجدد :-

انتبه دائما بعد صب الاعمدة وقبل شد نجارة الكمرات الساقطة Projected beam 
ان مثلا قد يكون ارتفع منسوب الصب 10 سم . وتكون مشكلة فى الكانات والحديد السفلى . لذا انتبه لها ومر سريعا وان وجدت يطلب تكسيرها .
فى السقف اذاتاخرت قد يمكن تكسيرها لاحقا . انما مشكلة الكمرات انه يغلق جوانبها لاستكمال السقف . 







وفى حاجة ممكن تعديها لن تأثر كثيرا 






*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (26 ديسمبر 2014)

*يفضل لو فى طلبية حديد كبيرة ستورد اليك فى الموقع . ان تستلمها وهى على تريلا الحديد 
اولا احيانا قد يكون من الصعب عليك التفريق بين حديد 12و 14 ... وحديد 16 و18 .. القطريين المتاليين بيكون صعب نسبيا التفريق خاصة لن لم تكن تنتبه للشكل كثيرا .
وثانيا بعد التنزيل قد يختلط الحديد على بعضه.
انما الحديد وهى علىالتريلا يكون مرتب ويمكن حصره بسهولة . ومكتوب على ربطة قطرها وعدد الاسياخ فيها 
كما بالصورة . الحديد 16 مم اسياخ بطول 12 م . فيها 106 سيخ . ( الربطة 2طن . الطن فيها 53 سيخ ) . طبعا مش هتعد الاسياخ . لانها لتعلم الاجمالى كام .

ومن باب الذكر ايضا التريلا يكون محدود ليها عدد الاطنان يعنى تقريبا فى حدود 24 طن تقريبا . لا تحمل التريلا فوقهم خاصة اذا كانت ستمر على ميزان على طريق .
اما اذا كانت الكمية بسيطة يمكنك استلامها لاحقا لا مشكلة 






بالمناسبة . 
عدد الاسياخ لطول 12 للاقطار التالية :-

االقطر عدد الاسياخ فى الطن 

10 135
12 94
14 69
16 53
18 42
20 34
22 28
25 22
28 17
32 13
*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (26 ديسمبر 2014)

من المصطلحات الخاصة باعمال محطات الكهرباء بالنسبة للاعمال المدينة Cable Duct Bank هو غالبا ترنش خرسانى يتم وضع مواسير داخله لتمديد كابلات الكهربا بين اجزاء المحطة المختلفة . ويكون على عمق كبير نسبيا لاجل ذلك يتم حمايتة خرسانيا


----------



## امين الزريقي (26 ديسمبر 2014)

Civil Ahmed Ragab قال:


> دعم الاسقف بجاكات بعد فك الشدة الخشبية .
> 
> 
> 
> ...




في هذه الصور تبدو الجاكات التي استخدمت كوسيلة لاعادة التدعيم reshoring للبلاطة محدودبة جانبيا نتيجة ضغطها بين البلاطتين وهذا ناتج عن نسبة النحافة slenderness ratio العالية وبالتالي فان هذه الجاكات لن تستطيع المشاركة في تقديم اية مساعدة عند تطبيق اية احمال اضافية على البلاطة العليا نتيجة صب البلاطة التي تعلوها . 

لجعل هذه الجاكات فعالة وبفرض ان عددها كاف للمهمة المناطة بها يجب ان يتم تزويدها بوسائل تكتيف مناسبة , افضل الطرق استخدام مواسير افقية في الاتجاهين لربط وتكتيف bracing مواسير الجاكات العلوية ببعضها بعضا ويتم الربط بواسطة مرابط خاصة تسمى swivel couplers .


----------



## امين الزريقي (26 ديسمبر 2014)

اضافة للمشاركة السابقة هناك ممارسة شائعة في السوق وهي تكتيف الجاكات باستخدام اسياخ تسليح بديلا عن المواسير ويم تثبيتها باسلاك الربط الخفيفة وهي ممارسة لا تفيد على الاطلاق .


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (26 ديسمبر 2014)

ملاحظة بسيطة عند فرش مشمع البولى ايثليين تحت الخرسانة العادية Polyethylene sheets لو هتفرد الشمع قبل الصب بفترة راعى ان ان تضع على المشمع ما يمنع تطايره .. او افرده مباشرة قبل الصب .


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (26 ديسمبر 2014)

امين الزريقي قال:


> في هذه الصور تبدو الجاكات التي استخدمت كوسيلة لاعادة التدعيم reshoring للبلاطة محدودبة جانبيا نتيجة ضغطها بين البلاطتين وهذا ناتج عن نسبة النحافة slenderness ratio العالية وبالتالي فان هذه الجاكات لن تستطيع المشاركة في تقديم اية مساعدة عند تطبيق اية احمال اضافية على البلاطة العليا نتيجة صب البلاطة التي تعلوها .
> 
> لجعل هذه الجاكات فعالة وبفرض ان عددها كاف للمهمة المناطة بها يجب ان يتم تزويدها بوسائل تكتيف مناسبة , افضل الطرق استخدام مواسير افقية في الاتجاهين لربط وتكتيف bracing مواسير الجاكات العلوية ببعضها بعضا ويتم الربط بواسطة مرابط خاصة تسمى swivel couplers .



جزاك الله خيرا على اضافتك م. امين .
دواعتقسبب التحدب . هو فتح الجاك على اخره لعدم كفايته الى السقف . مما لا يعطيه القوة المناسبة .
وايضا اضافة على طريقة حضرتك للتقوية . 
قد يستخدم الجاكات ذات الفناجين مع نهايز افقية تصل الى اى ارتفاع دون مشكلة


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (26 ديسمبر 2014)

بخصوص تحويل الاعمدة المستطيلة لدائرية او تحويل الاعمدة الدائرية لمستطيلة .
هل لدى احد الزملاء مشاركة بخصوصها 






الصورة التالية من جامعة فى المجمعة بالمملكة السعودية


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (26 ديسمبر 2014)

*الهيكل الادارى والتنفيذى للشركات المنظمة 






* Example for contracting Company Resources




*


----------



## ahmedXPibrahim (26 ديسمبر 2014)

*فارس التنفيذ*

*فارس التنفيذ
كل عام و انتم بخير
شكرا م علاء عبد الحليم
شكرا م احمد رجب
نسعد دايما بكم
حاولت تنزيل صور الصفحتين 199 & 200
لرفعهم على الفيسبوك و لكنى فشلت
جزاكم الله عنا كل خير
و متعكم بالصحه و العافيه
و جزى الله والديكم عنا كل خير
*​


----------



## رزق حجاوي (26 ديسمبر 2014)

Civil Ahmed Ragab قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا على اضافتك م. امين .
> دواعتقسبب التحدب . هو فتح الجاك على اخره لعدم كفايته الى السقف . مما لا يعطيه القوة المناسبة .
> وايضا اضافة على طريقة حضرتك للتقوية .
> قد يستخدم الجاكات ذات الفناجين مع نهايز افقية تصل الى اى ارتفاع دون مشكلة


السلام عليكم
هذا النظام الظاهر في الصورة يسمى نظام السقائل المعدنية Steel scaffolding ويستخدم عادة في الارتفاعات التي تزيد عن 4م وكذلك للاحمال العالية لذلك كثيرا ما يستخدم في انشاء الكباري


----------



## ahmedXPibrahim (26 ديسمبر 2014)

*ملفات هانى عصمت ( مدنى و عماره )*
*على الجولف للمبدع م علاء عبد الحليم*
*تنفيذ الاعمال الخرسانيه و التشطيبات*
*اعداد المشروع*
*الجسات*
*الخوازيق*
*القواعد الخرسانيه*
*اللبشه الخرسانيه*
*الاعمده الخرسانيه*
*الحوائط الخرسانيه*
*السلالم الخرسانيه*
*الاسقف الخرسانيه ( السوليد – الهوردى – الفلات )*
*البوست تنشن*
*البرى كاست*
*البلاطات المرفوعه*
*الشدات ( الخشبيه – المعدنيه – المنزلقه – النفقيه )*
*الخزانات الخرسانيه*
*الكبارى الخرسانيه*
*الانفاق الخرسانيه*
*الجراجات الخرسانيه*
*اعمال المبانى*
*البياض ( اللياسه )*
*الاعمال الصحيه*
*الاعمال الكهربائيه*
*الاعمال الميكانيكيه ( التكييف – المصاعد – السلالم المتحركه )*
*الاعمال المعدنيه ( الالومنيوم – الكريتال – و خلافه )*
*النجاره المعماريه ( الابواب و الشبابيك )*
*الاسقف المعلقه*
*الارضيات ( الجرانيت – الرخام – البورسلين – السيراميك – البلاط – الخشبيه )*
*الدهانات*
*GRC*
*ورق الحائط*
*القرميد*
*كيمياويات البناء الحديث*
*المعدات الهندسيه*
*الترميم و التدعيم*
*التكسيه بالاحجار*
*الخرسانه المطبوعه و بلاط الانترلوك*
*العزل المائى و الحرارى و الصوتى*
*الواجهات الزجاجيه*
*القواطيع الداخليه*
*انواع الاخشاب*
*الزجاج و البلاستيك*
*انواع الرخام*
*تشطيب حمام السباحه*
*صور التنفيذ*
*http://www.gulfup.com/?5ZeSoZ*
*http://www.gulfup.com/?rqhud5*


*ملفات التصميم للمهندس المدنى*
*ملفات م ياسر الليثى*
*ملفات م اكرم مصطفى*
*موسوعة الاستيل د حنان الطوبجى هندسة شبرا*
*الخزانات الكبارى شبكات المياه و الصرف الصحى و الطرق*
*منشآت الرى ( السدود و القناطر و خلافه )*
*هندسة الموانى*
*http://www.gulfup.com/?pirfkF*


*مخططات الاوتوكاد للعديد و العديد من المبانى*
*الفنادق الانفاق الخزانات الكبارى الابراج المستشفيات*
*المساجد الخطوط البلوكات*
*http://www.gulfup.com/?C329mp*


*اعمال المكتب الفنى*
*حصر الكميات*
*كراسة الشروط*
*المواصفات الفنيه*
*العقود*
*http://www.gulfup.com/?h6bghS*



*مخططات فوتوشوب معمارى للعديد و العديد من المبانى*
*http://www.gulfup.com/?tDMBTe*

*شكرا للصاروخ العابر للقارات امير القلوب م محمد الطنوبى*


----------



## alakafi (26 ديسمبر 2014)

تعقيب على صورة مابين العزل المائي والحراري 
الجيو تكسايل لدينا في المشروع تم وضعها فوق العزل الحراري ؟ بخلاف ماذكرتم 
هل هنالك اي فرق ؟


----------



## ahmedXPibrahim (27 ديسمبر 2014)




----------



## amr2021 (27 ديسمبر 2014)

*تفريد لهذا التسليح*



Civil Ahmed Ragab قال:


> للاسف لا تتوفر لدى يا بشمهندس . لكن احاول ان ابحث لك عن تفصيلة قريبا ان شاء الله .
> والملف الذى فى المرفق لسلم يرتكز مباشرة على سقف علوى وسفلى .
> ام السلم الذى له بسطة فى المنتصف فاحاول البحث عنه ويتوفر ان شاء الله



شكرا" لك على الاهتمام 
ارغب فى تفريد لهذا التسليح


----------



## تاج السر عمر (27 ديسمبر 2014)

2000 ابتسامة لك وللمهندسين المتميزين المتابعين لك والمشارك بالراي الصايب , وجزاكم كل خير


----------



## رزق حجاوي (27 ديسمبر 2014)

alakafi قال:


> تعقيب على صورة مابين العزل المائي والحراري
> الجيو تكسايل لدينا في المشروع تم وضعها فوق العزل الحراري ؟ بخلاف ماذكرتم
> هل هنالك اي فرق ؟


السلام عليكم
تختلف التفاصيل للعزل من مهندس لاخر .
والذي ذكرته انه كان فوق العازي الحراري(البولسترين) صحيح وهو الافضل من حيث الفاعيلة والعملية حيث يمكن تنظيفة او استبدالة بطريقة اسهل
وقد نفذت ذلك في العديد من المشاريع.















في هذه التفصيلة تم وضع الجيوتكستايل او proctorwrap irma (Approved Fabric) فوق العزل الحراري


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (27 ديسمبر 2014)

amrnassarallam قال:


> شكرا" لك على الاهتمام
> ارغب فى تفريد لهذا التسليح



*التسليح بالنسبة لسلم حلزونى يرتكز على البلاطة السفلية والعلوية . تسليح بسيط يكون السيخ بطوله بين السقف العلوى والسفلى مع دخوله فى السقف بطول رباط مثلا حوالى 1.5 م .
مع وجود كانة مغلقة لتقاوم عزوم الالتواء الناتجة 
وشكل التسليح يمكنك الرجوع الىالمشاركة رقم 1840 وسيظهر لك فيها شكل التسليح *
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t329132-184.html

وبالنسبة للسلم مع بسطة وسطية . فجارى البحث


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (27 ديسمبر 2014)

*الأرضيات الخرسانية المطبوعة او المختومة او الملونة *
*طريقة جديدة لإنشاء وتنفيذ الأرضيات أو الممرات المحيطة داخل الحدائق* *أو حمامات السباحة وكذلك الأرصفة الخارجية** .
















خطوات التنفيذ كما بالصورة التالية 






صور لرش المادة الملونة واستخدام الطابعات او الاختام 





















وحال توفر معلومات اضافية سيتم اضافتها لاحقا ان شاء الله 


*


----------



## ahmedXPibrahim (27 ديسمبر 2014)

*الخرسانه المطبوعه
http://www.4shared.com/office/1zots2owba/____.html
http://www.4shared.com/office/HlP52Ci_ce/__online.html
*​


----------



## SALAH MONIR (28 ديسمبر 2014)

جزاكم اللهم خير


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (29 ديسمبر 2014)

صورة من اشكال الحماية للقواعد ورقاب الاعمدة . لا اعلم على التحديد المادة . لكنها صورة للمشاركة . لربما يفيد بها اد الزملاء


----------



## رزق حجاوي (29 ديسمبر 2014)

Civil Ahmed Ragab قال:


> صورة من اشكال الحماية للقواعد ورقاب الاعمدة . لا اعلم على التحديد المادة . لكنها صورة للمشاركة . لربما يفيد بها اد الزملاء


السلام عليكم
لحماية لفائف العزل البيتوميني membrane تسخدم عددة طرق

البلوك الاسمنتي (لحماية العزل العمودي) وفي الوقت الحاضر نادرا ما يستخدم بسبب ارتفاع الثمن وبطئ التنفيذ
البولسترين المضغوط (ويكون بسماكة 2-5 ) ويستخدم لحماية العزل الافقي(وخصوصا للاسقف حيث يستافد منه ايضا في العزل الحراري) والعمودي.
الكارتونال (وهو الظاهر في الصورةويكون بسماكة 4-6مم) ويستخدم لحماية العزل الافقي والعمودي ويأتي بعددة الوان (ازرق ، سكني ،...) حيث ان كل لون يعبر عن سماكة معينة للكارتونال وقدرة تحمل على الثقب .
طبقة سكريد screed ويستخدم لحماية العزل الافقي
*Hydra-Guard Waterproofing Systemوهو لا يحتاج الى حماية The system consists of a waterproofing membrane with a 3/4" protection and drainage board.*

والاكثر شيوعا في استخداما في حماية العزل هو البولسترين ثم يلية الكارتونال
للمزيد
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t329132-169.html


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (29 ديسمبر 2014)

رزق حجاوي قال:


> السلام عليكم
> لحماية لفائف العزل البيتوميني membrane تسخدم عددة طرق
> 
> البلوك الاسمنتي (لحماية العزل العمودي) وفي الوقت الحاضر نادرا ما يستخدم بسبب ارتفاع الثمن وبطئ التنفيذ
> ...



جزاك الله خيرا على المعلومة المتكاملة م. رزق ..
ولكن حضرتك هل يعتبر المادة الزرقاء حول المواسير فى الصورة التالية مادة كارتونال ايضا . ام انها مادة مختلفة .


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (29 ديسمبر 2014)

صورة توضح ان الموقع قد يفرض عليك ظروف معينة .. ويوجد غالبا طريقة للتغلب على المشكلة ..
تحاول قدر المستطاع الحصول على حل هندسى لا يؤثر على جودة المنتج لديك


----------



## رزق حجاوي (29 ديسمبر 2014)

Civil Ahmed Ragab قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا على المعلومة المتكاملة م. رزق ..
> ولكن حضرتك هل يعتبر المادة الزرقاء حول المواسير فى الصورة التالية مادة كارتونال ايضا . ام انها مادة مختلفة .


السلام عليكم
لصورة تبين انابيب الدكتايل وقد تم تغليفها برولات النايلون(البلاستيك) Polythylene sheet وذلك لزيادة الحماية للانابيب من التاكل ويكون هذا اتغليف بعدة الوان (اسود وهو الاكثر شيوعيا ، الازرق ،.....) ولهذه الالوان ليس لها اي مدلون وانما قد يدل على الشركة المصنعة


----------



## amr2021 (30 ديسمبر 2014)

رزق حجاوي قال:


> السلام عليكم
> بعد الانتهاء من اعمال العزل للاساسات او جدران البدروم بمادة الرولات البيتومينية bituminous membrane يتم حمايتها بطبقة من الكارتونال حيث يتم تزيخن اطراف الكارتونال او بواسطة اللاصق وتثبيتها على الرولات من اجل حمايتها اثناء الردم .. وتاتي الواح الكارتونال بعددة اللوان (السكنى ، الارزق ..) وكل لون له دلالة من حيث السماكة وقدرة التحمل على قوى الثقب punching shear
> وللمزيد
> http://www.cartonal.net/eng/



هل ممكن استخدام الكارتونال ( للعزل ) بدلا" من لفائف البيتومين ؟


----------



## amr2021 (30 ديسمبر 2014)

Civil Ahmed Ragab قال:


> *ما وظيفة الحديد المشار اليه فى الصورة لارضية ramp مدخل ..
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*ما وظيفة الحديد المشار اليه فى الصورة لارضية ramp مدخل *
*وما اقل بعد مسموح به للمدخل *


----------



## ahmedXPibrahim (30 ديسمبر 2014)




----------



## رزق حجاوي (30 ديسمبر 2014)

amrnassarallam قال:


> هل ممكن استخدام الكارتونال ( للعزل ) بدلا" من لفائف البيتومين ؟


السلام عليكم
بالتأكيد لا فهي الواح ليست للعزل المائي وانما لحماية العزل المائي


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (30 ديسمبر 2014)

ما فائدة المواسير البيضاء الموضحة فى الصورة التالية :-


----------



## تاج السر عمر (31 ديسمبر 2014)

تعليق ع المشاركة رقم 2015 -- واتمني من القدير ان يكون العام 2015 عام خير وسلام--
المواسير البيضاء الموزعة علي كامل مساحة المشروع والموصولة بمواسير ذات قطر 8بوصة تقريبا, علي ما اعتقد لنزح الماء المتواصل تحت الاساس الحصيري (ٌRaft=Mat foundation), وبدوري استفسر من المهندسين ذوي الخبرة : لو كانت لنزح الماء !, فمن طريقة تركيبها وتوزيعها هل تكون فقط حتي الانتهاء من صب الاساس الحصيري او طوال فترة التشييد او تكون طوال العمر التصميمي كما في بعض المشاريع الخاصة مثل الكباري او المنشات الضخمة وتحتاج لنزح الماء بصورة مستمرة طوال فترة تشغيل واستخدام المنشاة ؟


----------



## تاج السر عمر (31 ديسمبر 2014)

او قد تكون تلك مواسير للماء المبردة (chilled water) لتبريد درجة حرارة الخرسانة وهي جزء من منظومة تبريد الخرسانة الكتلية - خرسانة الاساس الحصيري الضخمة -


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (31 ديسمبر 2014)

الصورة توضح طرية من طرق تبريد الخرسانة الكتلية Mass Concrete Cooling . وقد تعرض لها م.رزق فى مشاركات سابقة بالتفصيل 

ولكن اولا ما الخرسانة الكتلية 




دالتعريق طبقا للكود الامريكى . ونبذة بسيطة عن اختلاف السماكة التى يمكن ان نتحدث بعدها عن انها خرسانة تعتبر خرسانة كتلية ام لا . فما فوق 90 سم قد يتخذها البعض لخرسانة كتلية . 






اذا لتلافى انكماش وشروخ الخرسانة الكتلية توجد عدة احتياطات منها 







وبعد المقدمة البسيطة نعود الى صورة المشاركة الاصلية 
فالصورة توضح طريق من طرق تبريد الخرسانة الكتلية . واللبشة او الحصيرة الموضحة لاحد الابراج فى مدينة لوس انجلوس بامريكا . 
وهذه صورة اكثر توضيحا على الطريقة تم استخدام ما يقارب من الفين ماسورة البكس . استمر نظام التبريد بها اسبوعين 
لصب كمية خرسانة (2100ياردة مكعبة بمقدار يساوى تقريبا 16200 م3 خرسانة فى 18 ساعة ) بتوقعات لتصل درجة الحرارة الداخلية الى 160 درجة اثنا الصب 
he heat of hydration was so great due to one continuous pour, the concrete temperatures were predicted to ( exceed 160 degrees without mitigation) . To combat this, an active cooling system with on-site cooling towers was provided . Approximately ( 2,000 vertical loops of ¾-inch PEX pipe) were manifolded together to remove heat from the concrete. This cooling system was left in place for ( two weeks) for continued heat removal






















وتم استخدام ايضا طريقة اخرى لتدعيم نظام التبريد خصة لفرق درجة الحرارة بين سطح الخرسانة وادخلها . بنظام تغطية سطح اللبشة يعدل معدل هبوط درجة الحرارة Thermal Insulation
Another concern with the temperature of the concrete was the differential temperature from the interior to the exterior of the mat. We were limited to a maximum 35 degree temperature differential from the exterior edge to the core of the mat. In order to keep the extreme edges of the concrete from “catching cold”, ( thermal insulation was added on the top of the mat to keep the concrete warm.) This thermal insulation was left in place( for two weeks) . The Contractor waited patiently for two weeks to get on the mat to start forming the core wall











ومن الطرق لتقليل انكماش الخرسانة استخدام اسياخ فى وسط حديد اللبشة خاصة معالارتافع هذا نتعرض له فى مشاركة قادمة ان شاء الله


----------



## إسلام علي (31 ديسمبر 2014)

Civil Ahmed Ragab قال:


> *
> 
> واذا توفرت لدى اسعار هذه البلاطات سنقوم بمقارنة من الناحية الاقتاصدية بين بلاطة سابقة الصب كهذه وسقف عادى
> 
> ...


----------



## samrawit (31 ديسمبر 2014)

جداااااااااااا عجبني فكرة الموضوع .. شكرا لصاحب الفكرة و الموضوع


----------



## رزق حجاوي (31 ديسمبر 2014)

ahmedXPibrahim قال:


>


السلام عليكم
لتنفيذ البسكوت او cover بطريقة دقيقة يمكن من خلال استخدام مواسير البلاستيك PVC حيث يتم قطع بالارتفاع المطلوب واختيار القطر المطلوب حسب اوزان حديد التسليح.
ويشترط في خرسانة البسكوت الا تقل قوة الخرسانة لها عن القوة الخرسانة في العنصر الخرساني الموجود فيها.


----------



## ahmedXPibrahim (1 يناير 2015)

*صور التنفيذ 2015
1-
https://onedrive.live.com/redir?resid=1F115E0B1EB1319E!371&authkey=!APRyy_o9Qz6P0O4&ithint=file,pdf
2-
https://onedrive.live.com/redir?resid=1F115E0B1EB1319E!372&authkey=!AN-HSHCzMoZ4zcA&ithint=file,pdf
3-
https://onedrive.live.com/redir?resid=1F115E0B1EB1319E!370&authkey=!AJp7vULRCsk-3p0&ithint=file,pdf
4-
https://onedrive.live.com/redir?resid=1F115E0B1EB1319E!373&authkey=!AOiM7G2rT0kJlHI&ithint=file,pdf
5-
https://onedrive.live.com/redir?resid=1F115E0B1EB1319E!369&authkey=!ACBJE3-gcXyRAmo&ithint=file,pdf
6-
https://onedrive.live.com/redir?resid=1F115E0B1EB1319E!368&authkey=!AN_pDVhoPVMqL40&ithint=file,pdf
7-
https://onedrive.live.com/redir?resid=1F115E0B1EB1319E!374&authkey=!AK3D0qG2SfjJcn0&ithint=file,pdf
*​


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (1 يناير 2015)

إسلام علي قال:


> مشاهدة المرفق 104979


*جزاك الله خيرا على الاضافة م. اسلام .
ونحاول نعمل مقارنة فى اقرب وقت ان شاء الله
ولكن ظننت ان يكون القياس لها بالمتر الطولى وليس بالمتر الكعب .
*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (1 يناير 2015)

Raker Beam On concrert Post
لمدرجات الاستادات


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (1 يناير 2015)

Raker Steel Beam On Steel ٍ Post


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (2 يناير 2015)

** صور مختلفة 
1- صورة من اجل الحفاظ على شكل المقص . ولكن تسبب فى وجود حديد البرندات الداخلى على مرة واحدة وهذا خاطى . تمتد البرندة الداخلية للبرندة الخارجية 






2- صورة توضح سقف post tension مع توضيح الاسلاك التى تمدد داخل الكابلات مع بلاطة سقوط Drop panel






3- صورة لتاج عمود دائرى 






4- طرف رباط بين قاطوعين داخليين 










5- حديد التسليح للبلاطة الارضية او الدكة الارضية Slab On Grade
ياتى جاهز ويتم تقطيعه فى الموقع 










*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (2 يناير 2015)

*فى هناجر المنشات المعدنية . بالنسبة للاعمدة 
قد تترك بكلمها مكشوفة كما بالصورة 











وقد يتم الاحاطة بمانى من الطوب خاصة للخارجية 






ود يتم احاظة العود نفسه بخرسانة الى مستوى معين لمزيد من الجساءة 










*


----------



## إسلام علي (3 يناير 2015)

Civil Ahmed Ragab قال:


> *جزاك الله خيرا على الاضافة م. اسلام .
> ونحاول نعمل مقارنة فى اقرب وقت ان شاء الله
> ولكن ظننت ان يكون القياس لها بالمتر الطولى وليس بالمتر الكعب .
> *



جزاك الله خير م أحمد 
هي بالمتر المربع مش المكعب 
وممكن بالمتر الطولي حسب الاتفاق في العقد


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (3 يناير 2015)

إسلام علي قال:


> جزاك الله خير م أحمد
> هي بالمتر المربع مش المكعب
> وممكن بالمتر الطولي حسب الاتفاق في العقد



*آسف م. اسلام . انه قراتها فى الجدول متر مكعب معلش .. العتب على النظر *


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (3 يناير 2015)

Civil Ahmed Ragab قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا على اضافتك م. امين .
> دواعتقسبب التحدب . هو فتح الجاك على اخره لعدم كفايته الى السقف . مما لا يعطيه القوة المناسبة .
> وايضا اضافة على طريقة حضرتك للتقوية .
> قد يستخدم الجاكات ذات الفناجين مع نهايز افقية تصل الى اى ارتفاع دون مشكلة



واستكمالا على توضيح المشاركة السابقة فهذه صورة للتدعيم باستخدام جاكات ذات فناجين خاصة اذا كانت الجاكات العادية على طول غير كافى


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (3 يناير 2015)

هل يشترط عمل تكسيح فى اسياخ العمود عن عمل طول للوصلة


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (3 يناير 2015)

*من طرق مقاومة القص الثاقب خاصة فى البلاطات اللاكمرية او المسطحة Flat slab
مسامير القص studs shear reinforcement - studs Rails











1- نبذه مختصرة عن طرق مقاومة القص . وصولا الى اكتشاف طريقة المسامير لفريق فى احد الجامعات 







صورة من مخطط لاحد الابراج فى مركز الملك عبد الله المالى بالرياض 











3- طريقيتن لتركيب المسامير على خطوط مستقيمة او دائرية 











وحال توفر معلومات اكثر تفصيلا سيتم اضافتها لاحقا ان شاء الله 


*


----------



## تاج السر عمر (4 يناير 2015)

** اضافة مشاركة علي الصورة من المهندس اسلام والمهندس احمد رجب في المشاركة رقم 2023 بخصوص اسعار بلاطات السقف من الخرسانة مسبقة الصنع *HCS* *H*ollow *C*ore *S*labs
تحليل سعر *تقريبي* لبلاطات HCS لاحد مصانع وشركات الخرسانة الجاهزة في احدي امارات دولة زايد الخير – له الرحمة والمغفرة- الاسعار للمتر المربع _1 m[SUP]2[/SUP]_

سمك HCS
mmالسعر من المصنع *1*
AEDالترحيل *2*
AEDملاحظات1507510-202009015-2526512020-3032013025-3540014030-45


*1-* السعر من المصنع يشمل تكلفة الخرسانة والجدائل (Strands) ويوميات الطاقم من عمالة + 1 مشرف + 1 مهندس , بالاضافة للطاقة والماء وكل المصاريف الاخري في المصنع.
*- *بناء علي تكلفة الخرسانة 300 AED/m[SUP]3 [/SUP] (حيث ان محتوي الاسمنت 420Kg/m[SUP]3[/SUP] ) , والطن المتري من الجدائل 4,000 درهم.
*2-* الترحيل من المصنع الي موقع المشروع (ويترواح او يعتمد سعره بالتاكيد علي حسب بعد المشروع من المصنع) والسعر مقاس علي اعتماد رحلة النقل للشاحنة الواحدة للمناطق المختلفة يترواح من 500 الي 1,000 درهم.
* الاسعار اعلاه لا تشمل ايجار الونش Crane لاعمال تركيب الوحدات في الموقع (ويترواح ايجاره ليوم عمل واحد للونش-عشرة ساعات- من 1,500 الي 2,000 درهم)
* الاسعار اعلاه *بدون* تكلفة الطبقة الخرسانية العلوية والتي تصب في الموقع 
*7 cm* Th. *Structural* topping with Reinforcing mesh A252 
(*A252* *8* mm @ *200* mm B.W. – As prov. *251.5* mm[SUP]2[/SUP]/m[SUP]2 [/SUP]–)
* كذلك هناك تكلفة بعض المواد والاعمال الخاصة في الموقع .

_**_


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (4 يناير 2015)

*جزاك الله خيرا على الاضافة م. تاج السر عمر .
وقد توفر سعر البلاطات المفررغة لبلدين مختلفين .











ولكنى لاحظت م. تاج . بالنسبة للبلاطة ذات السماكة 250مم . بالنسبة لعرض سعرك توجد بسماكة 265مم ؟؟... 

*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (4 يناير 2015)

*استكمال على بعض المواد المستخدمة فى العزل الحرارى للحوائط الخارجية 
وقد تم ذكر الواح البوليتسرين .. وتم ذكر استخدام مادة البولى يورثان . 
وهذه صورة توضح استخدام مادة الصوف الصوف الصخرى Rock Wall للحوائط الخارجية 

















ومن باب الذكر فانه عند استخدام البلوك الحرارى لمزيد من العزل الحرارى الداخلى . فانه بفضل ان تكون جوانب الابواب الشبابيك ( الدرايش ) من البلوك الاسمنتى لامكانية تثبيت الحلوق وخلافه وليكون هذا الانب قويا .








*


----------



## تاج السر عمر (5 يناير 2015)

** رد علي المشاركة رقم 2034 بخصوص اختلاف سمك بلاطة الخرسانة مسبقة الصنع HCS القياسي 250مم والقياسي 265مم.
* ويختلف انواع وسمك بلاطات الخرسانة مسبقة الصنع (HCS) *القياسية *المستخدمة* (**Standard**)* علي حسب الدولة المورد منها المصنع ومعداته والقوالب -واحيانا تختلف من مصنع خرسانة لاخر في نفس المدينة- , و يختلف كذلك قطر الجدائل القياسية المستخدمة مسبقة الاجهاد وسعة تحملها (اجهادات الشد الحدية). 
* ولكن تجد في اي شركة او مصنع للبلاطات من الخرسانة مسبقة الصنع جداول اعدت مسبقا , وكل جدول به سمك بلاطة HCS وكذلك عدد جدائل معين وعلي حسب اطوال المجاز هناك قيم مقابلة للحمل التصميمي وحمل الاستخدامية والانحراف لكل طول مختلف. وكذلك تلك الجداول موجودة في بعض الكودات العالمية. 
*



*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (5 يناير 2015)

ما ملاحظتك للصورة التالية :-


----------



## امين الزريقي (5 يناير 2015)

Civil Ahmed Ragab قال:


> ما ملاحظتك للصورة التالية :-




عند تنفيذ الكتل الداعمة للاكواع وغيرها من الوصلات والتيهات والنهايات في انواع المواسير التي تحتاج الى تلك الدعائم كمواسير الدكتايل و سواها يفضل ان يتم صب الخرسانة في مواجهة جانب الحفرفي التربة غير المقلقلة against undisturbed soil ولكن احيانا لا يكون ذلك ممكنا او غير عملي او اقتصادي وبالتالي يجب ان يتم ردم الفجوة بمواد صالحة وتدك حتى الوصول الى كثافة لا تقل عن 90 % من كثافة البروكتور القياسي . في هذه الحالة يتم حساب مساحة الكتل لمواجهة الضغط باخذ ضغط التربة السالب passive earth pressure في الاعتبار .


----------



## طلعت محمد علي (5 يناير 2015)

Civil Ahmed Ragab قال:


> *استكمال على بعض المواد المستخدمة فى العزل الحرارى للحوائط الخارجية
> وقد تم ذكر الواح البوليتسرين .. وتم ذكر استخدام مادة البولى يورثان .
> وهذه صورة توضح استخدام مادة الصوف الصوف الصخرى Rock Wall للحوائط الخارجية
> 
> ...




*السلام عليكم
**بالاضافة الى استخدام الصوف الصخرى فى العزل الحرارى فسيخدم ايضا فى العزل الصوتي ومنع انتشار الحريق حيث يوفر جميع هذه المزايا في وقت واحد وذلك لتميزه بمعامل توصيل حراري منخفض جداً و لقدرته العالية على امتصاص الموجات الصوتية الساقطة عليها ويوجد انوع منه نقلل الى حد كبير من صدى الصوت ( وهو ما يستخدم فى عزل قاعات الافراح ).​**
**فعند تركيب الصوف الصخري داخل جدار كما هو موضح بالصوره فإنه يعمل على التقليل من نسبة الصوت المنتقل عبر القاطع إلى الجهة المجاورة. كما انه يمتاز بمعامل امتصاص صوت مرتفع، وهو غير قابل للاحتراق، حيث تتميز شعيرات الصوف الصخري بخلوها من المواد العضوية ما جعلها تحافظ على وزنها عند تعرضها للحريق.**
*​*
*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (5 يناير 2015)

*1- المواسير الموضحة فى الصورة هى مواسير من مادة البولى استر المسلحة بالالياف الزجاجية (Glass reinforced pipe ( **G.R.P** تقريبا بقطر 1500 مم 






ومن مميزاتها فى الصورة التالية .






2- الصورة توضح ما أشار م. أمين احتياطات الامان لتركيب المواسير خاصة فى مثل خطوط الطرد 
حيث يتم عمل ما يسمى
ب **الدعامات الخرسانية (الصبات الداعمة ) – الدقارات Pipe Anchor Block** . 

وهى تكون خاصة عند مواضع الأكواع والقطع الخاصة (المشترك – المسلوب – قاعدة المحبس - …… ) او طبقاً للتصميم المعتمد. .












والقوى المؤثرة هنا هى قوة الدفع . التى تنشا فى القطع المخصوصه من كيعان ومشتركات ومساليب ومحابس وغيرها نتيجة تغيير اتجاه سريان السائل وسرعته ونتيجة للضغط الداخلى







ولها اعتبارات تصميمة يتم تصميها وجداول يستعاد بها لابعاد تقريبيبة للدقار













*


----------



## امين الزريقي (6 يناير 2015)

السلام عليكم 

في الصورة يبدو الكوع اعلى من الماسورة في جانبيه , اذا كان الوضع كذلك ولم يكن نوعا من الخداع البصري يكون الدفع الى الاعلى وبالتالي فمقاومته تمت بتثبيت الكوع بواسطة الشدادات (الاسلاك المجلفنة ) الظاهرة في الصورة وهذا يبدو منطقيا . في هذه الحالة يلزم ان تكون الشدادات مشدودة وبالتالي ضاغطة على محيط التماس من الكوع بالتساوي حتى لا يتضرر الكوع اذا ما تركزت الاجهادات نتيجة لعدم تساوي الشد في الاسلاك .


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (6 يناير 2015)

امين الزريقي قال:


> السلام عليكم
> 
> في الصورة يبدو الكوع اعلى من الماسورة في جانبيه , اذا كان الوضع كذلك ولم يكن نوعا من الخداع البصري يكون الدفع الى الاعلى وبالتالي فمقاومته تمت بتثبيت الكوع بواسطة الشدادات (الاسلاك المجلفنة ) الظاهرة في الصورة وهذا يبدو منطقيا . في هذه الحالة يلزم ان تكون الشدادات مشدودة وبالتالي ضاغطة على محيط التماس من الكوع بالتساوي حتى لا يتضرر الكوع اذا ما تركزت الاجهادات نتيجة لعدم تساوي الشد في الاسلاك .



*اعتقد فقط م. امين ان الاسلاك هى لمزيد من الجساءة للماسورة . وتثبيتها فى الدعامة دون ان يكون الكوع اعلى من الماسورة .... والله اعلم*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (6 يناير 2015)

*بالنسبة لوتر حديد التلسيح للبشة 

* قد يتساهل بعض الاستشاريين فى سيخ الوتر المستخدم على الكراسى للتخميل عليه . 
















ولكن قد يطلب البعض الاخر اكمال الاسياخ كملة دون النظر لسيخ الوتر باعتبار عمق القطاع الخرسانى يقل هنا .





*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (6 يناير 2015)

_*ما ملاحظتك للصورة التالية :- *_


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (6 يناير 2015)

_*ما ملاحظتك للصورة التالية :- *_


----------



## ahmedXPibrahim (7 يناير 2015)




----------



## ahmedXPibrahim (7 يناير 2015)




----------



## هانى على على (7 يناير 2015)

يمكن استخدام البلاط بعرض 2.5 سم كغطاء خرسانى ويوضع غالبا اسفل حديد الكانات لان الكانات ترفع كامل الكمره


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (8 يناير 2015)

هانى على على قال:


> يمكن استخدام البلاط بعرض 2.5 سم كغطاء خرسانى ويوضع غالبا اسفل حديد الكانات لان الكانات ترفع كامل الكمره



البلاط واستخدامه كغطاء خرسانى افضله خاصة اذا لم تتوفر عمالة خاصة للحصول على السمك المطلوب للبسكوت الخرسانى


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (8 يناير 2015)

*فى اعمال بياض التخشين او اللياسة او القصارة Plastering **

يراعى عند عمل الشبك الممد لزوم الفواصل بين الميانى والاعمدة الخرسانية . ان يتم تركيبها قبل الطرطشة .
وعند عمل مسامير التثبيت والورد ان تون بشكل تبادلى . ويفضل كلما قلت المسافة بين المسامير 
ويراعى قبل عمل الشبك ايضا اغلاق اى فتحات بسيطة كالظاهرة فى الصورة .ويتم ملاها بالمونة جيدا قبل البدئ 






وقد تجد البعض يقوم بتركيب الشبك بعد الطرطشة .











ملاحظة بسيطة للمهندسين الجدد :-
اول صورة الطوب الموجود هو طب اسمنتى غالبا لدول الخليج غالبا بمقاس (20 *20*40) سم
فى الصورة الثانية الطوب الموجود هو الطوب الاحمر المتعارف عليه فى مصر غالبا بمقاس ( 25*12*6) سم 






*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (8 يناير 2015)

يفضل عند استخدام الحديد الايبوكسى .

ان يتم دهان النهايات اذا تم قطع السيخ . وان يكون سلك التربيط مدهونايبوكسى ايضا


----------



## رزق حجاوي (8 يناير 2015)

Civil Ahmed Ragab قال:


> يفضل عند استخدام الحديد الايبوكسى .
> ان يتم دهان النهايات اذا تم قطع السيخ . وان يكون سلك التربيط مدهونايبوكسى ايضا


السلام عليكم
يفضل استخدام الاسلاك المجلفنة في تربيط الحديد (وليست القابلة للصدأ) وخصوصا في حالة استخدام الحديد المدهون بمادة الابوكسي او nito prim zinc rich


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (9 يناير 2015)

خمس صور اثناء انشاء بعض الخوازيق لاحد الابراج العالية فى مدينة شيكاغو الامريكية .


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (9 يناير 2015)

*هل الفكرة من شكل الاعمدة غير النمطى . فكرة معمارية بالدرجة الاولى ام انشائية بالدرجة الاولى *???


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (9 يناير 2015)

الطوب الوردى .
فى اغلب المحطات فى مصر للمياه او الصرف يكون اطوب المستخدم فى الاسوار Fences من الطوب الوردى


----------



## إسلام علي (10 يناير 2015)

Civil Ahmed Ragab قال:


> *هل الفكرة من شكل الاعمدة غير النمطى . فكرة معمارية بالدرجة الاولى ام انشائية بالدرجة الاولى *??


معمارية طبعا برأيي


----------



## امين الزريقي (10 يناير 2015)

امين الزريقي قال:


> عند تنفيذ الكتل الداعمة للاكواع وغيرها من الوصلات والتيهات والنهايات في انواع المواسير التي تحتاج الى تلك الدعائم كمواسير الدكتايل و سواها يفضل ان يتم صب الخرسانة في مواجهة جانب الحفرفي التربة غير المقلقلة against undisturbed soil ولكن احيانا لا يكون ذلك ممكنا او غير عملي او اقتصادي وبالتالي يجب ان يتم ردم الفجوة بمواد صالحة وتدك حتى الوصول الى كثافة لا تقل عن 90 % من كثافة البروكتور القياسي . في هذه الحالة يتم حساب مساحة الكتل لمواجهة الضغط باخذ ضغط التربة السالب passive earth pressure في الاعتبار .




لاحقا للمشاركة السابقة بخصوص صب الكتل الداعمة ,,,, الصور في الرابط لكتلة داعمة لماسورة حديد زهر مرن 1500 مم ductile iron وقد تم صبها مباشرة لتسندها التربة في وضعها الطبيعي undisturbed soil. 
http://www.mediafire.com/view/215l189xc26m9b6/thrust_block_cast_against_undisturbed_soil.pdf

بالمناسبة هلا شرحت طريقة وضع الصور مباشرة على صفحة المنتدى مباشرة ,,,, لعله ينوبك ثواب !


----------



## ahmedt2222 (11 يناير 2015)

Civil Ahmed Ragab قال:


> *بعد أن انتهينا من الشدات الثقيلة ...
> تثبيت الجوايط مسامير تركيب قواعد الجمالونات المعدنية ....
> 
> 
> ...




ما الحل 
في انه لم يتم ضبط المنسوب للمسامير وانه تم ربط المسمار كما بالصورة


----------



## امين الزريقي (11 يناير 2015)

امين الزريقي قال:


> لاحقا للمشاركة السابقة بخصوص صب الكتل الداعمة ,,,, الصور في الرابط لكتلة داعمة لماسورة حديد زهر مرن 1500 مم ductile iron وقد تم صبها مباشرة لتسندها التربة في وضعها الطبيعي undisturbed soil
> 
> 
> هذا هو الرابط الصحيح للصور:
> ...


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (11 يناير 2015)

ahmedt2222 قال:


> ما الحل
> في انه لم يتم ضبط المنسوب للمسامير وانه تم ربط المسمار كما بالصورة مشاهدة المرفق 105200



الطبيعى م. احمد انه يكون طول بزيادة لامكانية الضبط .. 
لكن ان تكون الصامولة على هذه الهيئة فلا افتيك فيها .. ويمكنك ان تتنظر اجابة احد الزملاء ذوى الخبرة .


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (11 يناير 2015)

صورة لحديد التسليح لاحد الاعمدة فى توسعات المسجد النبوى بالمدينة المنورة . الجارى العمل فيها . 
هل من ملاحظة بخصوص التلسيح واللون الازرق الموجود ؟ 


ما


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (11 يناير 2015)

وهذه صور م. أمين بخصوص الصبات الداعمة من الملف اعلاه ..


----------



## إسلام علي (12 يناير 2015)

Civil Ahmed Ragab قال:


> صورة لحديد التسليح لاحد الاعمدة فى توسعات المسجد النبوى بالمدينة المنورة . الجارى العمل فيها .
> هل من ملاحظة بخصوص التلسيح واللون الازرق الموجود ؟
> 
> 
> ما


تقريبا دي عشان السيفتي ومحدش ينجرح من الحديد المقصوص


----------



## سيف الدين مرزوق (12 يناير 2015)

إسلام علي قال:


> تقريبا دي عشان السيفتي ومحدش ينجرح من الحديد المقصوص



http://www.techmarkets.co.uk/reinforcing_bar_safety_caps.html


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (12 يناير 2015)

من طرق حماية حديد التسليح خاصة فى الاماكان القريبة من البحر . الحماية الكاثودية .

ما هى الحمادية الكاثودية . تعريف بسيط ل م. احمد عبد الله 







من طرق الحماية 













.. 

تم استخدام طريقة الحماية هذه . فى اساسات برج المملكة الجارى تنفيذ حاليا . لحماية الخاوزيق واللبشة 







فى ركائز الكبارى المعرضة للمياه 











للانابيب المدفونة 











وحال توفر معلومات اضافية سيتم اضافتها لاحقا ان شاء الله


----------



## رزق حجاوي (13 يناير 2015)

Civil Ahmed Ragab قال:


> صورة لحديد التسليح لاحد الاعمدة فى توسعات المسجد النبوى بالمدينة المنورة . الجارى العمل فيها .
> هل من ملاحظة بخصوص التلسيح واللون الازرق الموجود ؟
> 
> 
> ما


السلام عليكم


بخصوص الكاب باللون الازرق فوق كاب الهدف الاساسي منه تغطية التسنين للحديد threaded حيث هذا يدل على استخدام الوصلة الميكانيكية mechanical splices وهي مفيدة ايضا في الحمية للعاملين safety اما اللون الازرق فيدل على الشركة المصنعه للوصلات وعند تركيب الوصلة يتم ازالة الكاب.اما شكل كاب الحمايةcover cap for steel rebar فيكون باشكال اخرى حسب الصورة التالية.


وكذلك يلاحظ وجود حديد تسليح اضافي مركز بالاتجاهين والهدف منه مقاومة العزوم بالاتجاهين Moment
بسبب كثافة كانات حديد التسليح فقد تم توسيع المسافة بينها كل مسافة للسماح للخرسانة بالمرور من خلال لتعبئة التغطية steel cover ومنع التعشيش


ويلاحظ كذلك استخدام الاسلاك المغلفنة في تربيط حديد التسليح Galvanized steel Weir


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (13 يناير 2015)

*من انواع الخوازيق أو الاوتاد التى يتم صبها فى الموقع Cast-in situ PIles.. 
الخاوزيق ذات النهاية الموسعة .. لزيادة مساحة ارتكاز الخازوق وفى مقاومة قوى Uplift .












يتم تنفيذ التجويف Bulb كما بالشكل التالى 














*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (13 يناير 2015)

قطاع طولى فى حمام سباحة ..






تركيب سيراميك للارضية والجدارن .


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (13 يناير 2015)

*استكمالا لبعض الملحقات التى تكون فى اعمال المبانى او البلوك .
سبق وتحدثنا عن الكانات . وعن تسليح للحاط باستخدام شبك السلالم Ladder Mesh . وعن استخدام الشبك المجلفن او الممدد ايضا مع الكانة كل 3 مداميك .. 

وهنا نذكر معلومة بسيطة عما قد يكون من الملحقات . وهو العتب الحديد Steel Linte
فى العادى او الطبيعى يكون العتب من خرسانة ذات تسليح خفيف . يتم صبها سابقا قبل البناء . ام يتم صبها لاحقا بعد البناء (على ابوه ) ..
وقد يستخدم بدل العتب الخرسانى عتب حديد على شكل CHannel 






وهذه صورة اثنا استخدامه اثناء اعمال المبانى فى احد الابراج فى دبى .










*


----------



## رزق حجاوي (14 يناير 2015)

Civil Ahmed Ragab قال:


> قطاع طولى فى حمام سباحة ..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


السلام عليكم
اعتقد انه قد سقط سهور العزل المائي (رولات بيتومين او غير من مواد العزل) بين طبقة الخرسانة المسلحة وطبقة الخرسانة 5سم التي فوق المسلحة.
لانه في حالة عدم وجودها يكون المسبح والجدران غير معزولة مائيا.


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (14 يناير 2015)

*اعتقد انها موجودة م. رزق .. 
فكما تكون موجودة بالنسبة للجدار قبل صبة الخرسانة بعد بناء المبانى 











ربما بالنسبة للارضية تم عمل العزل وتم عمل طبقة screed عليه . قبل طبقة الدفان الظاهرة فى الصور .






والعزل طبعا لا بد من وجود وعمله باتقان خاصة فى مثل حمامات السباحة .
*


----------



## رزق حجاوي (14 يناير 2015)

Civil Ahmed Ragab قال:


> *اعتقد انها موجودة م. رزق ..
> فكما تكون موجودة بالنسبة للجدار قبل صبة الخرسانة بعد بناء المبانى
> 
> 
> ...


السلام عليكم
هذا العزل الموضح بالصورة هو للعزل الخارجي اي عزل الخرسانة عن التربة والرطوبة الخارجية .
اما من داخل المسبح فهناك سيكون تماس بين الماء والخرسانة حيث ان اعمال البلاط ليست كافية للعزل .
فالمطلوب في حالة المسابح مثل حالة الخزانات الارضية عزل داخل لحماية الخرسانة من الماء داخل الخزان وعزل خارجي للخرسانة لحمايتها من التربة والمياة او الرطوبة الخارجية.
فالمبدأ الاساسي في العزل المائي هو حماية الخرسانة من الماء من الجهة الملامسة لها مباشرة ويسمى هذا ِالعزل الموجب Active waterproofing 
وفي حالات خاصة(كما في حالة وجود تسرب في جدران البدروم=التسوية) يتم العزل المائي للجهة البعيدة عن الماء (من الداخل) ويسمى العزل في هذه الحالة العزل المائي السالب Negative Waterproofing
وقد تم التفصيل في هذا الموضوع في وقت سابق.
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t252956.html


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (14 يناير 2015)

*من الطرق المستاخدمة لحماية العزل مثلا فى اللبشة المسلحة .. 
طب طبقة خرسانة حماية سكريد SCreed Layer بارتفاع 5سم .. 












والطريقة الثانية التى اوردها م. رزق فى مشاركة سابقة مادة الكارتونال Cartonal Protection











بعد عزل هامة خوازيق Pile Cap 





*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (15 يناير 2015)

*من اعمال توسعة المطاف بمكة المكرمة - زادها الله تشريفا - 
حسب ما قرات من تعليقات المهندسين الكبار فى المنتدى سابقا .. 
اظن ان الشبكة حديد التسليح فى المنتصف هى لماومة انكماش الخرسانة . وهى مبدا اساسى فى ما يسمى بالخرسانة الكتلية Mass concrete >> 





























وايضا استخدمت فى البرج الاعلى فى العالم الجارى تنفيذه حاليا . وصل ارتفاع اللبشة لما يقارب 5 امتار .








*


----------



## ahmedXPibrahim (16 يناير 2015)

*مكتبة المهندس المدنى 2015*
*اعمال التنفيذ كامله*
*الجسات الخوازيق الحفر الاحلال الردم الخنزيره*
*القواعد السملات الميدات الشدادات اللبشه*
*الاعمده الحوائط السلالم*
*السوليد سلاب الفلات سلاب الهوردى سلاب البانلدبيم سلاب*
*اعمال المبانى البياض الارضيات الدهانات النجاره المعماريه*
*الاعمال الصحيه الكهربائيه الميكانيكيه المعدنيه*
*الواجهات الزجاجيه القرميد الاسقف المعلقه صور التنفيذ*
*اعمال التصميم*
*الخزانات الكبارى شبكات المياه الصرف الطرق السدود القناطر *
*اعمال المكتب الفنى*
*حصر الكميات العقود كراسة الشروط المواصفات الفنيه*
*عماره*
*اسس التصميم المعمارى*
*مخططات الاوتوكاد*
*الخزانات الكبارى الفنادق الانفاق الابراج المساجد المستشفيات*
*محطات الوقود البلوكات الخطوط*
*رابط وان درايف*
*https://onedrive.live.com/redir?resid=1F115E0B1EB1319E%21404*

*رابط جوجل درايف*
*https://drive.google.com/folderview?id=0BwzU_3D80oMncnQtaGw1WTUxVXM&usp=sharing*
*رابط الميديافاير*
*http://www.mediafire.com/?7xp703f7o7rje*
*مجلد الاسطوره المهندس محمد الطنوبى*
*لتنزيله كاملا انسخه لحسابك على الفوشير*
*http://www.4shared.com/folder/lolASwFs/_online.html*
*انشر بارك الله فيك و نفع بك*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (16 يناير 2015)

*قلبة نص الدور ... 

ينتبه داما اذا كانت بسطة للسلم فى منتصف الدور يتم تحمليها على الاعمدة .. 
وقد تجد ان يتم صب القلبة والبسطة مع صب الاعمدة تفاديا لحدوث مشكلة لاحقا .. 
واذا لم يتم صبها مع الاعمدة يتم صبها مع الكمرات واستكمال القلبة الباقية مع السقف .
واذا لم ينتبه لها سيتم التكسير فى الاعمدة وتكون مشكلة .. 













































*


----------



## رزق حجاوي (16 يناير 2015)

السلام عليكم
*New photos from the Kingdom Tower construction site
*
 start date:​27th of April, 2014- end date:​2018- cost:​$1.230.000.000 USD- hight:​1000+ m
Below are the photos from the building site that were taken on January 28. The photos are showing the implementation of the load test (O-Cell® Test Pile -78.0 m depth) for Kingdom Tower’s foundation. ​


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (16 يناير 2015)

تعقيبا على مشاركة م. رزق .
ونقلا عن صفحة المكتبة الانشايية للمهندس المدنى .. عن لسان م. احمد عبد الله عبد الله .. 
فى تعليق له عن اختبار الخوازيق فى برج المملكة .

(( Ahmed Abdullah Abdullah Mohamed
احمال الخوازيق فى المبانى العالية جدا تحمل احمال هالة فكيف يمكن اختبارها ؟؟
كل خازوق عليه حمل كبير فلازم اختبر الخوازيق كلها و ده هيكون مكلف جدا جدا جدا ...جدا
فنتبع طريقة اسمها ( تقييم السلامة الانشائية  Evaluation of Construction Integrity)
لو رجعنا للرسم هنلاقى فيه انابيب صغيرة اسمها ال Sonic pipes و دى شغلتها أنى اثناء الصب باتفرج على الخازوق و هو بيتصب و بسجل نقط الاختناق Anomalies ، و ده بيتم بالتصوير بالالترا سونيك و بيحمل على الكمبيوتر بدون تدخل بشرى ، 
بعد الصب بيكون عندى خريطة واضحة لأماكن ال Anomalies اللى فى الخازوق( اذا كانت اقل من ٣مم تهمل ) ، اكثر بيتم تركيب سلاح كور عملاق على ماكينة الخوازيق و التخريم حتى مكان الفراغ و يتم حقن الخازوق بالجراوت مع التصوير
بالالترا سونيك لحد تمام ملء الفراغات كلها
** جوه الخازوق بنكون مركبين حاجتين مهمين قبل الصب و فى ارتفاعات مختلفة و أماكن محددة هما :
1- Data Acquisition System
2- Strain Gauges
و بيكونوا الاتنين دول متوصلين على من خلال خطوط كابلات بيعملوها مهندسين ال Low Current على غرفة الكنترول روم اللى فيها Server بيفضل يراقب الخازوق أثناء التنفيذ و بعد الإنشاء( *لمدة لا تقل عن ٣ سنين*) 
** ولكن ما هى ال Load Cell ؟؟ 
دى خلايا بتركيب فى قاع الخازوق (و بتسجل الهبوط اثناء التنفيذ و طول دورة حياة المبنى ) و بتروح كابلاتها على غرفة التحكم وتتربط على السيرفر
عينة الكور اللى انا أخدتها من الخرسانة بأعمل عليها اختبار ضغط و باتأكد من جودة الخرسانة و الحديد انا ضامنه و العيوب عالجناها و كده الخازوق كمنشأة سليم و مطابق للحسابات الانشائية ، طيب و التحميل ؟
الهيصة بقى بتاعة الكابلات هذه تعطى بيانات كاملة عن الخازوق و سلوكه و علاقته بالتربة المحيطة و الانفعالات الحالية فيه و الهبوط المرن و كل حاجة لحظة بلحظة ، هنا بنستعمل ( ال  ( Simulation Techniques عشان نحدد قوة تحمل الخازوق المعطاة كافة بياناته على الكمبيوتر ، فيه برنامج خاص بهذا النوع من الخوازيق بيعمل Simulation لهذا الخازوق على الكمبيوتر ، هذا البرنامج ثمنه بيعدى المليون دولار و لا يباع و إنما كل شركة من الشركات الكبيرة بتتفق مع شركة سوفت وير زى اوتوديسك او CSI او اوراكل و بيعملولها ال Software ده لشغلها ، البرنامج ده بيقرأ من السيرفر و بيعمل محاكاة واقعية لتجربة التحميل اللى بتقول الخازوق ده بالبيانات اللى الخلايا الالكترونية اللى شغالة جواه ديه بتقراه بيشيل كذا طن و بيطلع طبعا تقارير و دياجرامات و أشكال الاجهادات و الحمل المتوقع عند كل مرحلة من الإنشاء و الحمل النهائي و الهبوط النهائي و بناء على هذه المحاكاة بيتقرر قبول الخازوق او رفضه و بيكون فيه طرف ثالث متخصص Third Party هو اللى بيحكم على النتائج و ليُعطى شهادة صلاحية منفصلة لكل خازوق مرفق بها نموذج المحاكاة الخاص به ، و شكرًا ))


----------



## سيف الدين مرزوق (16 يناير 2015)

Civil Ahmed Ragab قال:


> *اعتقد انها موجودة م. رزق ..
> فكما تكون موجودة بالنسبة للجدار قبل صبة الخرسانة بعد بناء المبانى
> 
> 
> ...



ألا يفضل أن تكون المواسير خارج الخرسانة المسلحة لحماية الخرسانة و سهلة الصيانة ؟
تحياتي


----------



## رزق حجاوي (16 يناير 2015)

Civil Ahmed Ragab قال:


> تعقيبا على مشاركة م. رزق .
> ونقلا عن صفحة المكتبة الانشايية للمهندس المدنى .. عن لسان م. احمد عبد الله عبد الله ..
> فى تعليق له عن اختبار الخوازيق فى برج المملكة .
> 
> ...


السلام عليكم
يكون استخدام o-cell في البايلات هو لفحصل التحميل loading test ذات الاحمال الكبيرة (كما هو المستخدم في العادة ) اما لفحص مدى تكاملية الخرسنية(عدم وجود فراغات) integrity concrete piles ​وقد تم شرح هذا الفحصين بشكل مفصل في وقت سابق 
فحص التحميل loading test
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t329132-164.html
فحص تكاملية صب الخرسانة integrity concrete piles
​http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t275329-55.html
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t234477.html


----------



## رزق حجاوي (16 يناير 2015)

سيف الدين مرزوق قال:


> ألا يفضل أن تكون المواسير خارج الخرسانة المسلحة لحماية الخرسانة و سهلة الصيانة ؟
> تحياتي


السلام عليكم
في حالة المسابح فمن الافضل وضعها خارج ضمن خرسانة المسبح (جانب جدران المسبح) 
اما في حالة تنفيذ شبكة الانابيب اسفل القاعدة او في القاعده ففي كلا الحالتين لا يمكن اجراء اي صيانه لها لانه لايمكن الوصل اليها.
اما اذا كان المسبح فوق بلاطة وتحتها فراغ(تسوية او بدروم) ففي هذه الحالة يجب ان تنفذ اسفل القاعدة 
والله اعلم


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (17 يناير 2015)

رزق حجاوي قال:


> السلام عليكم
> يكون استخدام o-cell في البايلات هو لفحصل التحميل loading test ذات الاحمال الكبيرة (كما هو المستخدم في العادة ) اما لفحص مدى تكاملية الخرسنية(عدم وجود فراغات) integrity concrete piles ​وقد تم شرح هذا الفحصين بشكل مفصل في وقت سابق
> فحص التحميل loading test
> http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t329132-164.html
> ...



*جزاك الله خيرا م. رزق .. ولولا تنبهاتك هنا هناك . لكنا فقدنا الكثير والله .. 
وفقك الله لكل خير يا رب*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (17 يناير 2015)

*ما فادة Steel plate على راس الاعمدة فى الصورة التالية م. رزق - بارك الله لك - ؟؟ *


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (17 يناير 2015)

_*ما ملاحظتك للصورة التالية :-*_


----------



## رزق حجاوي (17 يناير 2015)

Civil Ahmed Ragab قال:


> *ما فادة Steel plate على راس الاعمدة فى الصورة التالية م. رزق - بارك الله لك - ؟؟ *


السلام عليكم
بخصوص لبصفيحة المعدنية steel plate في اعلى العمود لها عددة اهداف

تثبيت حديد التلسيح في موقعة وبالتالي نحافظ على استقامة حديد التسليح ومنع الاخطاء في قطر حديد التسليح
وسهولة في تركيب حديد التسليح خصوصا ان الشكل مضلع للعمود
تثبيت جوانب شدة العمود علية وبذلك نضمن الشاقولية وعدم الانحراف للشدة اثناء التركيب
والاهم هو لحمل العمود بواسطة التور كرين
والله اعلم


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (17 يناير 2015)

*


Civil Ahmed Ragab قال:



ما ملاحظتك للصورة التالية :-





أنقر للتوسيع...


الصورة توضح حسب ما اظن احد انواع الاغشية الصناعية او اقمشة التربة الصناعية geosynthetics
وهى اغشية التربة geomembrane






والوظيفة الاساسية لاغشية التربة geomembrane هى للعزل المائى او احتواء سائل ما . كتبطين الترع والقننوات 
وهى تتوفر باطوال مختلفة . وهذه صوة من احد برشورات الشركات السعودية 






ويتم لحامها حراريا 






معلومة جانبية . انواع البوليمر التى قد تصنع منها .






وفى صورتنا السابقة استخدمت هذه الاغشية للعزل المائى اسفل اللبشة مباشرة لاحد المشاريع فى المملكة السعودية 





















وتلاحظ من الصورة التالية ان يتم البدء فى تنفيذ حديد اللبشة او الحصيرة مباشرة بعد الفرد دون عمل طبقة حماية Screed أو طبقة لياسة .. 






وحال توفر معلومات اكثر تفصيلا سيتم اضافتها لاحقا ان شاء الله
*


----------



## رزق حجاوي (18 يناير 2015)

Civil Ahmed Ragab قال:


> *
> 
> الصورة توضح حسب ما اظن احد انواع الاغشية الصناعية او اقمشة التربة الصناعية geosynthetics
> وهى اغشية التربة geomembrane
> ...


السلام عليكم
تصحيحا للمعلومة الواردة اللون الابيض في الصورة هو للخرسانة وليس للجيوتكس تايل وقد تم تنعيم سطح الخرسانة بالهوليكبتر (يمكن التدقيق بالصور حيث يلاحظ بقع الماء على الخرسانة)
اما الاغشية المستخدمة فهي من hdpe حيث يتم لحام مع بعض وهي سميكة (من 2-4مم حسب الطلب) وهي تتحمل اجهادت الثقب نتيجة العمل فوقها وهي ليست بحاجة لطبقة حماية من الخرسانة او الكرتونال.
ويتم ربط او لحام الاغشية معا بعضها بواسطة اللاصق (اجو -Adhesive ) h, او بواسطة اللحام بواسطة فر\ خاص يعمل على الكهرباء وفائدة اضافية لهذا النوع من الاغشية ان اللحام لها يتم على شكل خطين متوازيين التباعد بينهما بحدود 5 سم حيث يتم غلق النهايات ومن ثم ضغط الهواء في المجرى المتكون بين اللحامين وبذلك نتأكد من كتامة اللحام وانه لن يحصل تسرب في منطقة الوصل.
والله اعلم


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (18 يناير 2015)

رزق حجاوي قال:


> السلام عليكم
> تصحيحا للمعلومة الواردة اللون الابيض في الصورة هو للخرسانة وليس للجيوتكس تايل وقد تم تنعيم سطح الخرسانة بالهوليكبتر (يمكن التدقيق بالصور حيث يلاحظ بقع الماء على الخرسانة)
> اما الاغشية المستخدمة فهي من hdpe حيث يتم لحام مع بعض وهي سميكة (من 2-4مم حسب الطلب) وهي تتحمل اجهادت الثقب نتيجة العمل فوقها وهي ليست بحاجة لطبقة حماية من الخرسانة او الكرتونال.
> ويتم ربط او لحام الاغشية معا بعضها بواسطة اللاصق (اجو -Adhesive ) h, او بواسطة اللحام بواسطة فر\ خاص يعمل على الكهرباء وفائدة اضافية لهذا النوع من الاغشية ان اللحام لها يتم على شكل خطين متوازيين التباعد بينهما بحدود 5 سم حيث يتم غلق النهايات ومن ثم ضغط الهواء في المجرى المتكون بين اللحامين وبذلك نتأكد من كتامة اللحام وانه لن يحصل تسرب في منطقة الوصل.
> والله اعلم



جزاك الله خيرا على التعقيب م. رزق 
واللون الابيض هو فعلا خرسانة عادية .. 






ولكنى كنت اعلق على اللفات التى يتم فردها *geomembrane >> والتى قد قد تكون مصنوعة من **البولى ايثلين عالى الكثافة hdpe >> 
هل هذه اللفات التى يتم فردها لا تسمى geomembrane احد انواع geosynthetics ??>> 
ارجو منك للتوضبح للتعديل اللازم 

*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (19 يناير 2015)

*ما ملاحظتك للصورة التالية :- *


----------



## رزق حجاوي (20 يناير 2015)

Civil Ahmed Ragab قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا على التعقيب م. رزق
> واللون الابيض هو فعلا خرسانة عادية ..
> 
> 
> ...


السلام عليكم
نعم الواضح من الصور التي ارفقتها هي رولات(لفائف) HDPE-*geomembrane وقد تم التطرق لاستعمالات هي المادة في وقت سابق (العزل المائي، البرك المائية ، حمياة الجوانب في الجزر الصناعية )
*



*
**طرق وصل الرولات 
*















اما طريقة الوصل 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WjlmbTY4ja8
اما طريقة اكتشاف مناطق العيوب في الرولات بعد فردها Spark Testing
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SjS0mhxrNcg
اما طريقة الفحص للوصل Injection needle
[h=1]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mH_MjDxm0XA[/h][h=1]Vacuum Testing[/h]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_-N0OOiAhzw
اما طريقة التركيب
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J9k98ChAisI


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (20 يناير 2015)

Civil Ahmed Ragab قال:


> *ما ملاحظتك للصورة التالية :- *



*الصورة توضح طريقة من طرق تثبيت جدران خرسانية مسبقة الصنع Precast Wall 
التى قد تستخدم لمزياه الكثيرة من توفير للوقت والمال والمجهود والبدال المعمارية المتاحة ..

وتوجد اكثر من طريقة وسنذكر طريقين وهما كما فى حالة ارتكاز كمرة على كابولى قصير Corbel 








وهنا يتم التثبيت عن طريق عمل تفريغ اسفل الحائط بقطر 50 سم وارتفاع لا يقل عن 40 سم ويكون ماخوذ فى الاعتبار عند عمل هذه الفتحات لترك اساير فى اللبشة او السقف .. ويتم التثبيت المؤقت بدعامات على زاوية 45 الى حين ادخال مواد الحقن داخ الفتحات للتثبيت .*


























واحاول ادراج صور اكثر تويحا فى مشاركة تالية ان شاء الله


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (20 يناير 2015)

*استكمالا على المشاركة السابقة صور توضيحية .

** صورة توضيحية للتفصيلة 
سواء ل soild Wall or Sandwich wall 
(وحدات الساندوتش هى وحدتين من خرسانة مسلحة يتم ربطهام معا بينهما مادة من مواد العزل . تعطى عزلا حرارايا افضل وامكانية لعزل الصوت افضل . )






10 صورة اثناء التركيب 






















2- استخدام الدعامات المالة كتثبيت مؤقت 











3- أشاير تمهيدا لاستقبال الجدار 


















*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (21 يناير 2015)

*السلم سابق الصب او سابق الصنع Precast Stair *
















لارتكاز على كمرة .


----------



## رزق حجاوي (21 يناير 2015)

السلام عليكم
يلاحظ في الصور السابقة انه يوجد ثقوب في الجدار عن نهاية شرش حديد التسليح بعد تركيب الجدار...والهدف من هذه الثقوب(الفتحات) هي لحق الجورات injection grout داخلها وبالتالي يتم تثبيت الجدار .
وكذلك يلاحظ لتثبيت الجدار بشكل مبدئي قبل الحقن يتم تركيب زوايا معدنية مع شداد (على يمين الصورة) وذلك منعا لسوقطة قبل الحقن ,,,ويستخدام هذا النوع من الثتبيت للجدار فوق مستوى الارضية اما على مستوى الارضية فيتم استخدام الجكات المعدنية.


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (22 يناير 2015)

*استكمالا على المبانى سابقة الصنع او سابقة التجهيز .. 
البلاطات على شكل تى Precast Double Tee slab
وقد ذكرنا فيما سبق البلاطات المفرغة Hollow Core SLab >> لكن ماذا اذا البحر المراد تغطيته .. 






* أبعاد وقطاع السقف 






* مجسم لتركيب هذا النوع من الاسقف على اعمدة وكمرات مصبوبة فى الموقع ..






* التعليق يكون له طريقة معينة فى الكيفية ويكون محسوب حساباته ايضا .











وبعد انتهاء اتثبيت يتم عمل طبقة تغطية Topping 







وقد يتم للتغلب على الفواصل بين البلاطات ان يتم عمل لحام ام التغطية تقوم بذلك .






وحال توفر صور توضيحية أكثر سيتم اضافتها لاحقا ان شاء الله .
*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (22 يناير 2015)

ما ملاحظتك للصورة التالية :-


----------



## ArSam (22 يناير 2015)

.
للإستفادة والتعليق:

صورة تبين تفصيلة تسليح كتف قبل الصب وقبل إغلاق القالب الخشبي في عمود خرساني مسلح 
وهذا الكتف هو لأحد مساند كمرة معدنية والذي سوف ترتكز عليه سكة رافعة في ورشة عمل 









​


----------



## رزق حجاوي (22 يناير 2015)

ArSam قال:


> .
> للإستفادة والتعليق:
> 
> صورة تبين تفصيلة تسليح كتف قبل الصب وقبل إغلاق القالب الخشبي في عمود خرساني مسلح
> ...


السلام عليكم
اذا كان هناك صورة اوضح تبين طريقة تثبيت الصفيحة المعدنية base plate على الظفر corbel
واليك هذا الفيديو يشلرح طريقة تصميم corbel حسب الكود الامريكي
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Tfhoz679vpE


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (22 يناير 2015)

*


Civil Ahmed Ragab قال:



ما ملاحظتك للصورة التالية :-





أنقر للتوسيع...


الصورة أثناء انشاء احد المبانى سابقة الصنع بالمملكة العربية السعودية .
توضح رقبة عمود مثبت فيهاجوايط لتثبيت اعمدة سابقة الصنع Precast Column >> 
وصب طبقة نظافة اسفل تمهيدا لعمل الميدة او السمل Tie Beam .
كما تم الاشارة فى الحواط سابقة الصب وتركيبها فى الموقع .. 
هنا يتم تثبيت الجواط ووزنها وتركيب بليت حديدى وبعد التركيب يتم عمل مونة جروات غير قابلة للانكماش لاكتمال التثبيت ..

1- صورة توضح التفصيلة لعمود ساب الصنع او سابق الصب .





2- صورة عن قرب للجوايط 







3- صورة اثناء وزنية المسامير 
4- صورتين بعد التركيب 











5- صورة لاكياس مادة الجروات 






6- اقتباس من البرشور للمادة 







7- صورة بعد صب مونة الجروات .






8- صورة بعد تركيب الاعمدة .






9- مما يجدر ذكره انه قد تختلف بعض فنيات التركيب من شركة لاخرى حسب المصنع المصنع . 






وحال توفر تفاصيل اكثر سيتم اضافتها لاحقا ان شاء الله .
الصور فى المرفقات . اذا لم تظهر .
*


----------



## ahmedXPibrahim (23 يناير 2015)

*مكتبة المهندس المدنى 2015*

*اعمال التنفيذ كامله*
*الجسات الخوازيق الحفر الاحلال الردم الخنزيره*
*القواعد السملات الميدات الشدادات اللبشه*
*الاعمده الحوائط السلالم*
*السوليد سلاب الفلات سلاب الهوردى سلاب البانلدبيم سلاب*
*اعمال المبانى البياض الارضيات الدهانات النجاره المعماريه*
*الاعمال الصحيه الكهربائيه الميكانيكيه المعدنيه*
*الواجهات الزجاجيه القرميد الاسقف المعلقه صور التنفيذ*
*تنفيذ شبكات المياه الصرف الطرق*
*اعمال التصميم*
*الخزانات الكبارى شبكات المياه الصرف الطرق السدود القناطر *
*اعمال المكتب الفنى*
*حصر الكميات العقود كراسة الشروط المواصفات الفنيه*
*عماره*
*اسس التصميم المعمارى*
*مخططات الاوتوكاد*
*الخزانات الكبارى الفنادق الانفاق الابراج المساجد المستشفيات*
*محطات الوقود البلوكات الخطوط*
*رابط وان درايف*
*https://onedrive.live.com/redir?resid=1F115E0B1EB1319E%21404*

*رابط جوجل درايف*
*https://drive.google.com/folderview?id=0BwzU_3D80oMncnQtaGw1WTUxVXM&usp=sharing*

*رابط الميديافاير*
*http://www.mediafire.com/?7xp703f7o7rje*

*رابط الفورشير*
*لتنزيله كاملا انسخه لحسابك على الفوشير*
*http://www.4shared.com/folder/jYnl5Tpf/_online.html*

*رابط الجولف للمبدع م علاء عبد الحليم*
*http://www.gulfup.com/?87mPvY*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (23 يناير 2015)

** فى اعمال العزل المائى WATERPROOFING WORKS > 

عند توريد لفات العزل . على طبلية يكون عددها 23 لفة بطول 10 م . 
سعر اللفة فى المملكة السعودية فى حدود 80 ريال .. حسب الشركة المصنعة .











*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (23 يناير 2015)

*خطوات للدكة الارضية فى مبنى سابق الصنع Slab on grade in precast building 
او مبنى هيكلى عادى 

* تأسيس السباكة 






* طبقة السن او البحص 





* الرص او الدمك 






* حفر القدة 







*رش المبيد للافات الحشرية







* تسليح القدمة مع فرش مشمع البولى ايثلين 






* بعد اكتمال التسليح ووضع الواح filler board







* قد تستخدم رافعة الرمل التلسكوبية اوjcb فى الصب خاصة مع ضيق المكان 






ملاحظة بالنسبة للمهندسين الجدد :-
قد لا يتم الالتزام بكل هذه المواصفات لكل مشروع .. 
فقد تجد فى الاغلب طبقة دفان او ردم اقل 10 او 15 سم من وش الميدة . وتفرش مشمع بولى ايتثلين وتضع شبكة التلسيح . دون وجود رش مبيد ربما او وجود قدمة او وجود طبقة سن او بحص .. وهذا للعلم فقط .. يلتزم بما فى مواصفات العقد

الصور فى المرفقات اذا لم تظهر . 
*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (24 يناير 2015)

*فى اعمال نزح أو تخفيض منسوب المياه الجوفية Groung water deatering  **

1- بالنسبة للنزح السطحى surface dewatering 
الفعال لعمق يصل الى 3 م وحسب نوع التربة .
يفضل فى بعض المواقع ان يتم سحب المياه مباشرة مع الحفر ويتم ردم تربة الاحلال مباشرة .. خاصة اذا كان ذا جدوى .
الصورة اثناء انشاء المدارس فى مصر . التربة طينية 






2- بالنسبة الاآبار الابرية او الحراب Well point 
الفعال فى عمق تخفيض يصل الى 6م . 
الماسورة المجمعة Header Pipe لسحب الحراب بقطر غالبا من 6 - 12 بوصة . من الالمنيوم او البلاستيك حسب ظروف الموقع 
كوع عند اماكن تغيير اتجاه الماسورة 













*


----------



## empyrium4 (25 يناير 2015)

thanxxxxxx


----------



## CE.ABBAS (25 يناير 2015)

Civil Ahmed Ragab قال:


> ما ملاحظتك للصورة التالية :-




........................................................................................................................
يعطيكم العافية يا مهندسين على الموضوعات القيمة و المفيدة جدا اللي طرحتوها وان شاء الله بميزان حسناتكم :15:

سؤالي هل يجوز الصب في حالة كان الحديد يعاني من الصدا ؟ 
او في نسب معينة للقبول ؟؟؟


----------



## مهندس تحت البناء (25 يناير 2015)

السلام عليكم 

بالنسبة لإضافة الماء للخرسانة .. حسب علمي أنه يجب ألا إضافة الماء للخرسانة بعد خروجها من المصنع 

لماذا يوجد ماء داخل خلاطة الخرسانة ؟ إذا كان لايجب أن تضاف الخرسانة ؟

وكيف يستطيع الاستشاري معرفة تلاعب المقاولين بهذه النقطة ؟


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (26 يناير 2015)

CE.ABBAS قال:


> ........................................................................................................................
> يعطيكم العافية يا مهندسين على الموضوعات القيمة و المفيدة جدا اللي طرحتوها وان شاء الله بميزان حسناتكم :15:
> 
> سؤالي هل يجوز الصب في حالة كان الحديد يعاني من الصدا ؟
> او في نسب معينة للقبول ؟؟؟



*ويعطيك العافية ان شاء الله يا هندسة .. 
يجب ان تفرق بين صدأ الحديد وبين تكون طبقة من الاكسيد الاحمر الذى يمكن ازالته بفرشة سلك . والذى يرى بعض المهندسين ذوى الخبرة انه ربما يزيد من تماسك الحديد مع الخرسانة .. 
صدا الحديد ينتج عنه نقص فى مقطع السيخ ويكون واضحا . 
ام تكون طبقة الاكسيد الاحمر فلا باس بها .*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (26 يناير 2015)

مهندس تحت البناء قال:


> السلام عليكم مشاهدة المرفق 105576مشاهدة المرفق 105576
> 
> بالنسبة لإضافة الماء للخرسانة .. حسب علمي أنه يجب ألا إضافة الماء للخرسانة بعد خروجها من المصنع
> 
> ...



*وجود الماء لتنظيف الخلاطة خاصة بعد تفريغ حمولة السيارة .. هذا الاساس .
اما عن تلاعب المقاول باضافة ماء الى الخلطة هناك اختباراتك تجرى كاختبار الهبوط لمعرفة ذلك . اما يمكن بوجودك من قوام الخلطة الظاهرة امامك ان تعرف اذا كان قوامها جيد (خرسانة ملفوفة ) ام تم اضافة مياه زائدة اليها .-- هذا تعرفه مع اكثر من صبة ومن النظر -- 
واحيانا احيانا قد تضطر لاضافة المياه لزوم بعض التشغيلية Workability .. حسب ظروف الموقع . -- من باب السياسة المقبولة للاستشارى -- 
ولو عايز تمنع تلاعب . اطلب مكعبات او اسطوانات تتعمل من الخرسانة الناتجة واكتب عليها توقيعك واحضر تكسيرها . كدا المقاول هيحافظ على الخرسانة اكتر منك لزوم نتائج المقاومة المميزة .

*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (26 يناير 2015)

*بالنسبة للمبانى سابقة التجهيز Precast Building * * 

سبق وتحدثنا عن الوصلات فى المبانى سابقة التجهيز خاصة عند تركيب الجدران وترك فراغات لاضافة مونة الجروات لاحقا .






وهنا نذكر الطريقة الثانية وهى وسيلة اتصال ميكانيكية عن طريق مسامير وزاويا حديد .






*ِكل من أشكال الاتصال .








* وصلة ميكانيكية لاحد المبانى سابقة التجهيز فى المنطقة الشرقيية بالمملكة السعودية 
external cladding panels Erection




















وحال توفر تفاصيل توضيحية اكثر سيتم اضافتها لاحقا ان شاء الله .
*


----------



## رزق حجاوي (26 يناير 2015)

مهندس تحت البناء قال:


> السلام عليكم مشاهدة المرفق 105576مشاهدة المرفق 105576
> 
> بالنسبة لإضافة الماء للخرسانة .. حسب علمي أنه يجب ألا إضافة الماء للخرسانة بعد خروجها من المصنع
> 
> ...


السلام عليكم
من حيث المبدأ تسمح الكودات اضافة الماء (ويفضل المواد اللميعة superplasticizer ) ومنها الكود الامريكي ....ولكن المشكلة تصبح تعاقدية وتحمل مسؤولية اكثر منها من ناحية تنفيذية ........ فشركات بيع الخرسانة تخلي مسؤوليتها عن الخلطة الخرسانية من حيث عدم نجاح المكعبات اذا تم اضافة الماء .
لذلك طلب اضافة الماء اذا كانت الخلطة الموردة :-


لا تحقق الشروط التعاقدية slump test يجب ان يتم بناءا على طلب المورد للخرسانة وتحت مسؤوليته مع توقيعة على وصل الاستلام بان اضافة الماء الماء او المادة المميعة تمت بناء على طلب ويتحمل نتيجة فحص المكعبات الخرسانية نتيجة هذه الاضافة.
اذا كانت الخلطة تحقق الشروط التعاقدية ورغب المهندس في الموقع لتسهيل العمل وسرعة الانجاز بطلب اضافة ماء او مادة مميعة فيكون ذلك على مسؤوليتة وفي هذه الحالة قد تخلي الشركة الموردة مسؤوليتها عن نتائج الكسر.

اليك هذه المشاركة السابقة بخصوص اضافة(زيادة) الماء للخلطة بعد وصولها للموقع
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t294795.html
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t85501-84.html


----------



## سيف الدين مرزوق (26 يناير 2015)

Civil Ahmed Ragab قال:


> *خطوات للدكة الارضية فى مبنى سابق الصنع Slab on grade in precast building
> او مبنى هيكلى عادى
> 
> * تأسيس السباكة
> ...



قد يحسن مناقشة وظيفة كل من طبقة البحص و طبقة البولي ايثيلين و المكان المفضل لطبقة البولي ايثيلين هل هو أسفل خرسانة البلاطة الأرضية مباشرة أم توضع بين طبقتين من الردم سم 10 سم و متى ؟
تحياتي


----------



## رزق حجاوي (27 يناير 2015)

سيف الدين مرزوق قال:


> قد يحسن مناقشة وظيفة كل من طبقة البحص و طبقة البولي ايثيلين و المكان المفضل لطبقة البولي ايثيلين هل هو أسفل خرسانة البلاطة الأرضية مباشرة أم توضع بين طبقتين من الردم سم 10 سم و متى ؟
> تحياتي


السلام عليكم
بخصوص مادة العزل البولي ايثلين يفضل ان يتم وضعها فوق طبقة من الردم او طبقة من البيس الكورس المدحول (بين طبقتي ردم حسب الحالة ) والهدف من وضع البولي اثيلين هو:

العمل كحاجز لتبخر الماءvapour barrier من التربة الى الخرسانة وخصوصا في حالة البلاطات الارضية slab on grade
المحافظة على المحتوى المائي للخرسانة water content عندما لا يكون هناك طبقة خرسانة نظافة
حماية مادة رش المبيدات/ النمل الابيض او الارضة في التربة (دول الخليج)
عندما تكون البلاطة الارضية ستكون مدفئة under floor heating او ثلاجة cold store حيث يتم وضح البولي اثليتن فوق الرمل وتحت طبقة العزل البولسترين
للمزيد
http://www.cement.org/for-concrete-...rete-construction/vapor-retarders-in-concrete


----------



## رزق حجاوي (27 يناير 2015)

السلام عليكم
نلاحظ في الصورة التالية انه عند الفتحتات(السيفون) او فتحتات التنظيف clean out ان هناك انبوب بطول 1م تقريبا والهدف منه

فحص شبكة الصرف الصحي على ضغط 1م.
لقص هذه الانابيب بعد الصب للمنسوب المطلوب لبلاط الارضيا
ملاحظة يفضل ان تكون فتحة التنظيف استخدام كوع فاتح 135 بدلا من كوع 90 وذلك لسهولة تنظيف الخط.


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (27 يناير 2015)

Civil Ahmed Ragab قال:


> _*ما ملاحظتك للصورة التالية :- *_



هل الفكرة صب جزء من اللبشة واكماله حتى السطح والانتقال للجزء الاخر . وهى افضل من صب طبقات اضافية ؟؟ يفيدنا بها احد المهندسين وى الخبرة ان شاء الله .
















وهذه صورة لسقف post tension لنفس الطريقة السابقة .لسقف لاحد الابراج


----------



## سيف الدين مرزوق (27 يناير 2015)

بالاضافة لما ذكره المهندس القدير رزق حجاوي أود أن اشير الى أفضلية صب الخرسانة العادية أسفل القواعد أو خرسانة البلاطات الأرضية على طبقة من الردم مباشرة و لذلك حتى يحدث فقد للماء من الخرسانة للتربة يتعادل مع فقد المياه بالبخر و ذلك يقلل من الشروخ السطحية و يقلل من تجعد Curling سطح الخرسانة ..
تحياتي


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (27 يناير 2015)

رزق حجاوي قال:


> السلام عليكم
> نلاحظ في الصورة التالية انه عند الفتحتات(السيفون) او فتحتات التنظيف clean out ان هناك انبوب بطول 1م تقريبا والهدف منه
> 
> فحص شبكة الصرف الصحي على ضغط 1م.
> ...



*جزاك الله خيرا على الاضافة م. رزق .. 
وبتعقيب بسيط على ملاحظة م. رزق فانه يتم عمل طول كافى للماسورة خاصة وعمل حساب طبقة الدكة الارضية ومناسيب السيراميك الارضى . والطول الزاد يتم قطعه حسب منسوب القاعدة الافرنجى او العربى .*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (27 يناير 2015)

*Temproary PIle Cassion * *

فى الخوازيق المنفذة بالتثقيب او التفريغ Bored Pile 
يتم استخادم قايسون حديدى او غلاف حديدى مؤقت خاصة عند احتمالية وجود مياه ارضية فى الموقع ولا يمكن التحكم فيها عن طريق سدود واقية Cofferdams أو ستار معدنية Sheet Piles او ان التكلفة ستكون اقل .
يتم دقها بشاكوش هزاز Vibrartor Hammer وبعد ذلك يتم خلها . 
( ملاحظة هذه الشواكيش ليست فعالة فى الارض الطينية شديدة التماسك Stiff Clay )

* صورة من من احد المشاريع التنموية بمدينة راس الخير السعودية .






* وهذه صورة كاملة من وحدة الدق . وتعتبر شركة iCE من الشركات الرائدة فى المجال 













اثناء الانشاء فى جامعة الدمام .. 






** وبعد الانتهاء من عملية عملية صب الخرسانة . يتم خلع الغلاف الحديدة cASSION
ولكن يجب ان تتم عملية الخلع بعناية حتى لا تؤثر على جسم الخازوق .







*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (27 يناير 2015)

*صورة تعبر عن اختبار التحميل الجانبى او الافقى للخوازيق Lateral Pile Load Test ..
لحسن البحث عن معلومات أكثر تفصيلا ان شاء الله...










*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (28 يناير 2015)

ما ملاحظتك للصورة التالية :-


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (28 يناير 2015)

*اختلاف شكل نهاية الخازوق .. هل له اعتبارت معينة فى التصميم ؟ ام مجرد شكل يخضع لاعتبارات تنفيذية ؟





















وقد لا يكون له اى تغيير فى النهاية 





*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (28 يناير 2015)

Civil Ahmed Ragab قال:


> ما ملاحظتك للصورة التالية :-



الصورة توضح احد الاغشية الصناعية او اقمشة التربة الصناعية geosynthetics
وقد تم ذكر اغشية التربة Geomembrane >
















نبذة مختصرة عن اهميتها فى امكانية استخدامها كبديل عن احلال التربة وغيها من الطرق . 







* غالبا شبكات Biaxial من البولى بروبلين . وغالبا الشبكات Uniaxial من البولى ايثلين عالى الكثافة 






* صورة لفرد هذه الشبكة لنفس المشروع 






* طول ركوب 

















* PP Biaxial Geogrid






* مع طبقات الاسفلت .






وحال توفر معلومات اضافية سيتم اضافتها لاحقا ان شاء الله


----------



## رزق حجاوي (29 يناير 2015)

Civil Ahmed Ragab قال:


> الصورة توضح احد الاغشية الصناعية او اقمشة التربة الصناعية geosynthetics
> وقد تم ذكر اغشية التربة Geomembrane >
> 
> 
> ...


السلام عليكم
يستخدم مثل النوع من الاغشية في حالة الردميات وخصوصا للطرق عندما تكون فوق السبخات(التربة الطينية التي بها ماء)(soft clay, peat etc)  soft soil حيث تزيد هذه الااغشة من قوة الردم وتقلل من الهبوطات في الردميات تحت تاثير الاحمال عليها.
وكذلك تستخدم طريقة لتثبيت التربة stabilization for soil 
واليكم هذا الفيديو يشرح ذلك
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VPueQOi2G9U
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4h8vqN6nOa4


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (29 يناير 2015)

رزق حجاوي قال:


> السلام عليكم
> يستخدم مثل النوع من الاغشية في حالة الردميات وخصوصا للطرق عندما تكون فوق السبخات(التربة الطينية التي بها ماء)(soft clay, peat etc)  soft soil حيث تزيد هذه الااغشة من قوة الردم وتقلل من الهبوطات في الردميات تحت تاثير الاحمال عليها.
> وكذلك تستخدم طريقة لتثبيت التربة stabilization for soil
> واليكم هذا الفيديو يشرح ذلك
> ...



صحيح م. رزق والفيديوهات توضح الفكرة جدا . 
وربما عقد هذه الاغشية هى سر هذا التدعيم .


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (29 يناير 2015)

*بالنسبة لنظام نزح او تجفيف المياه الجوفية باستخدامطريقة الحراب او الابار الابرية Well POint System







قد ذكرنا فى مشاركة سابقة الماسورة المجمعة Header Pipe من الحراب التى تجمع الى المضخة . 
وهنا نذكر الحربة نفسها . 
* صورة توضحيية . (فالحربة تتكون من جزين الجزء بالاسفل من حديد غير قابل للصدا به فتحات تسمه بمرور المياه دون جزيئات التربة ... 
والجزء الاعلى الماسورة المستخدمة من الحديد المجلفن او من البلاستيك Galvanised steel or Pvc وفى الاغلب طولها 6م ) . 













* dirlling for pipe







* انزال الماسورة 






** من بابا الذكر فهذا فيديو توضيحى اثناء عملية نزح المياه قبل الحفر لاحد الابراج فى المملكة السعودية من الموقع الى اقرب بيارة . 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zj6...&feature=player_detailpage&x-yt-ts=1422411861
*


----------



## ahmedXPibrahim (29 يناير 2015)

*


*
*طرق الاختبار لمواسير الصرف والتغذية*

*اختبارات المواسير
بعد الانتهاء من اعمال تركيب المواسير وقبل اخفائها سواءا بالردم تحت تربة الارضية او تحت بلاط حوائط او ارضيات الحمامات لابد من اختبارها بضغط المياه فيها لضمان عدم حدوث تسريبات منها بعد التفنيش وذلك يشمل مواسيرالتغذية العمومية والفرعية والداخلية ومواسير الصرف ايضا الرئيسية والعمومية والفرعية ولكل نوع من المواسير *

*طرق الاختبار لمواسيرالصرف والتغذية*

*اولا مواسير الصرف:
تتحرك المياه فى مواسير الصرف غالبا بالميول والجاذبية الارضية لذا لايلزم ضغوط عالية لاختبارها فلا يتعدى ضغط الاختبار فيها النصف بار (جوى) ويكتفى بتعبئة الخط بالمياه بعد تقفيل كافة الفتحات عليه مثل ( المشتركات اوالتيهات) ونهاية الخط (الناحية الواطية) باى وسيلة متاحة مثل تركيب طبة قلاوظ يمكن فكها او حتى بمخلوط الاسمنت والجبس الذى يمكن ازالته بسهولة بعد الاختبار اما الناحية العالية ( بداية الخط ) فيركب فيها قطعة ماسورة بطول حوالى نصف متر وقطرها اقل من قطر الماسورة المراد اختبارها بحيث تدخل فيها ويركب فيها كوع وقطعة ماسوره اخرى رأسية بطول حوالى 2 متر وتحبش هذه التجهيزة فى فم ماسورة الخط بالجبس والاسمنت ويعبأ الخط بالماء من الماسورة الرأسية حتى يمتلئ ثم يتم المرور على اللحامات واحدا واحدا للتأكد من عدم التسريب وهذا ما يتم لاختبار الخطوط الرئيسية بين غرف التفتيش والمناهيل
اما فى حالة اختبار مواسير الصرف داخل الحمامات فان منها ما يكون رأسيا فى الحوائط مثل صرف (الاحواض ) وصرف الغسالات ويكون متصلا بمدادات افقية تصل الى ( البيبة) وهنا تسد الفتحة داخل ( البيبة) بأكياس النايلون اذا لم تتوفر طبب خاصة لها ويعبا النظام كله بالماء حتى يخرج من اوطى فتحة رأسية ويترك فترة للتأكد من عدم نقصان الماء فى القوائم وبالتالى عدم التسريب من اللحامات
اما اعمدة الصرف فيتم تطبيبها من اسفل وحبذا من داخل غرفة التقتيش وتسد كل الفتحات على العمود ويتم تعبئة الماء من اعلى نقطة فيه حتى يخرج الماء منها ويتم ملاحظة نقصان الماء وتسريب اللحامات
اما البانيوهات وحمامات القدم فيتم اختبار الصرف لها بعد تركيبه وقبل التقفيل عليه بسد الفتحة الخاصة به داخل البيبة وتعبئته بالماء وجس التصريف من اسفل لملاحظة اى تسريب*

*ثانيا مواسير التغذية:*

*يتم تطبيب كل الفتحات فى الحمام بالطبب المخصوصة ماعدا فتحتى السخان فيتم عمل كوبرى بينهما بتركيب وصلة نيكل من فتحة السخن الى فتحة البارد حتى يصل ماء الاختبار بالضغط الى مدادات المواسير الساخن ويتم غلق محبس الحمام المدفون داخل الحائط وعلى اى فتحة يتم تركيب الخرطوم الخاص بمضخة الاختبار وهى عبارة عن مضخة يدوية بسيطة ماصة كابسة يمكنها الضغط حتى 30 بار(جوى)
بالمناسبة 10 جوى يرفع الماء فى نفس العمود الى ارتفاع 100 متريعنى عمارة ارتفاعها 30 طابق 
ويتم الضغط بالطلمبة حتى يصل الضغط الى 20 جوى فى مواسيرالبولى بروبلين ( PPR) و نراقب المواسير لمدة ثلاثة ساعات مع ملاحظة هبوط العداد او اي تسرب
*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (29 يناير 2015)

ما ملاحظتك للصورة التالية اثناء الانشاء باحد المواقع بمدينة ديالى بالعراق .


----------



## إسلام علي (29 يناير 2015)




----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (30 يناير 2015)

بعد البحث تبين ان هذا النظام فى البناء يسمى القوالب الخرسانية المعزولة ICF 
وهو يندرج تحت نوع ما يسمى بالميانى الخضراء . 
وربما تعد الصورة المرفقة بالاعلى من اوائل البنايات التى تمت بالعراق من نوع هذه المبانى ,
مميزات






مما تتكون نظام العزل . ببساطة من بلوكات او طابوق مفرغ متصل ببعضه ويوجد فراغ فى المنتصف لتسليحه بشكل راسى وافقى ويتم صب خرسانة داخله .






وتتلخص الخطوات فى تاسيس اشاير فى الاساسات ومن ثم البناء ومن ثم صب الرسانة داخل القوالب 






* اشكال مختلفة للقوالب 






* صور اثناء البناء وصب الخرسانة 





















وحال توفر معلومات اضافية سيتم اضافتها لاحقا ان شاء الله .


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (30 يناير 2015)

Civil Ahmed Ragab قال:


> *صورة تعبر عن اختبار التحميل الجانبى او الافقى للخوازيق Lateral Pile Load Test ..
> لحسن البحث عن معلومات أكثر تفصيلا ان شاء الله...
> 
> 
> ...



تصنيف الاختبار تحت بند الاختبارات الاستاتيكية 













* عدة صور لما قد يستخدم للتدعيم لاعطاء قوة دافعة ل Haydraluic Jack 












* وقد يستخدم الخازوقين لاختبارهما معا 





واذا توفرت اكثر تفصيلا سيتم اضافتها لاحقا ان شاء الله


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (30 يناير 2015)

*اركان الاعمدة او الحوائط الخرسانية اذا كانت في الخطلة المصبوبة مياه زائدة غالبا ستجد الاركان هكذا عند عملية الفك . 
خاصة اذا لم يتم رش الشدة بالمياه قبل الصب . وخاصة اذا كان الخشب المستخدم خشب لتزانة وليس الواحد بلاى وود 











ورغم انه فى بعض المواقع ويتم اتباع الجودة عند صب الاعمدة . قد يتشرط وضع شمفر Chamfer فى اركان لضعف هذه المنقطة .





*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (30 يناير 2015)

*فى اعمال الحفر Excavation Works  **









استخدام الترنشر Trencher فى الحفر خاصة فى اعمال المرافق فى التربة الصعبة . كتمديد مواسير او كابلات . 











* صورة توضح معدل الانتاج لترنشر سلمى ربما تكون مفيدة . 







*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (30 يناير 2015)

*استكمالا للمشاركة السابقة :- 
ترنشر لاعمال تمديد الكابلات اسفل الاسفلت فى المدن . 







لان عرض الحفر صغير ستم الاستعانة براس قاطع يركب على البوبكات لزوم الحفر بالعمق المناسب . -- طبعا ممكن استخدام قصاصة اسفلت aSPHALT Cutter > ولكنها تاخذ وقت ومجهود وقلة جودة . 






* راس بشكل أخر 











*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (30 يناير 2015)

_*هل من الممكن ان تقبل حديد مركب بهذا الشكل ؟ *_


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (31 يناير 2015)

*هل قابلت تركيب وصلة للخوازيق او الاوتاد الخرسانية بهه الطريقة م. رزق [MENTION]رزق حجاوى[/MENTION]*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (31 يناير 2015)

*ما الحفر الموجودة بالصورة التالية اثناء تجهيز احد المواقع بالمملكة السعودية .*


----------



## رزق حجاوي (31 يناير 2015)

Civil Ahmed Ragab قال:


> *ما الحفر الموجودة بالصورة التالية اثناء تجهيز احد المواقع بالمملكة السعودية .*


السلام عليكم
في الصور التي تم ارفقها هي لعملية دك التربةdynamic compaction من خلال ثقل يتم تركيب على الراافعة(الكتلة المعدنية باللون الاسود) حيث يتم اسقاطها من ارتفاع محدد وعند ارتطماها بالتربة تعمل على دكها وتستخدم للتربة الرملية.*,والتربة الرخوة soft soil وبعد تشكل هذه الحفر يتم ملأها التربة واعادة الدك لها حلى الحصول على درجة القك وقوة التحمل المطلوبة.,*
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WHCKQm8qP4U


----------



## رزق حجاوي (31 يناير 2015)

Civil Ahmed Ragab قال:


> *هل قابلت تركيب وصلة للخوازيق او الاوتاد الخرسانية بهه الطريقة م. رزق رزق حجاوى*


السلام عليكم
في البايلات ذات الاعماق الكبيرة يتم تنفيذ مناطق وصل حديد التسليح splices باحدى الطرق التالية

استخدام اللحام في الوصل overlap
استخدام الوصل الميكانيكية لقضبان حديد التسليح mechanical connection
الوصل باستخدام المرابط الخاصة (وهذا الذي ارشارت اليه الصورة السابقة)
الوصل بطريقة التراكب overlap والتربيط بالسك فهي غير مضمونه عندما يكون وزن حديد التسليح كبيرا وهناك اكثر من وصلة.


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (31 يناير 2015)

رزق حجاوي قال:


> السلام عليكم
> في الصور التي تم ارفقها هي لعملية دك التربةdynamic compaction من خلال ثقل يتم تركيب على الراافعة(الكتلة المعدنية باللون الاسود) حيث يتم اسقاطها من ارتفاع محدد وعند ارتطماها بالتربة تعمل على دكها وتستخدم للتربة الرملية.*,والتربة الرخوة soft soil وبعد تشكل هذه الحفر يتم ملأها التربة واعادة الدك لها حلى الحصول على درجة القك وقوة التحمل المطلوبة.,*
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WHCKQm8qP4U



*جزاك الله خيرا على ردك م. رزق .. 
وتعقيبا . 






* شكل تخطيطى 











* صور اثنا الدمك 

















* يتبقى صورتين لا اعلم كيف يتم القياس فيها لعملية الدمك . 







*


----------



## رزق حجاوي (1 فبراير 2015)

Civil Ahmed Ragab قال:


> *جزاك الله خيرا على ردك م. رزق ..
> وتعقيبا .
> 
> 
> ...


السلام عليكم

حسب علمي يتم قياس الهبوط الناجم عن وزن الكلتة حتى يصل مقدار هذا الهبوط للحد المسموح به .
وتستخدم هذه الطريقة في دك التربة عندما تكون سماكة التربة كبيرة حيث يتم دكها مرة واحدة بدلا من على طبقات.
وللحصول على نتائج الفحص للدك فيتم بالطرق الاعتيادية للتربة من حلال field density Test (البروكتور ) وكذلك للحصول على قيم دقيقة لقدرة تحمل التربة bearing capacity يتم عمل فحص Plate Load Test Or CPT=Cone Penetration Test حيث يتم التاكد من قدرة نحمل التربة وان الهبوط ضمن الحدود المسموح بها.
*REPORTS & RECORDS*Reports and Records of dynamic compaction will be prepared including the followings:

Dynamic compaction number
Installation Date and time
Improvement parameters
Number of impact points daily executed
Dynamic compaction and Dynamic replacement are ground improvement techniques that involve systematically dropping a heavy pounders, typically 10 to 25 tons, from specially fitted crawler cranes. Dynamic compaction is applied to granular soils and for typical applications is effective to depths of 6 to 10 m. Dynamic replacement is a process of forming large diameter columns in clayey or silty soils, typically to depths of 5 to 6 m.


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (1 فبراير 2015)

رزق حجاوي قال:


> السلام عليكم
> حسب علمي يتم قياس الهبوط الناجم عن وزن الكلتة حتى يصل مقدار هذا الهبوط للحد المسموح به .



*أتفقك معك م. رزق .. ولكن اول مرة ارى طريقة القياس هذه . ولا اعلم كيف يتم القياس بها . *


----------



## رزق حجاوي (1 فبراير 2015)

Civil Ahmed Ragab قال:


> *أتفقك معك م. رزق .. ولكن اول مرة ارى طريقة القياس هذه . ولا اعلم كيف يتم القياس بها . *


السلام عليكم
في الصورة اتوقع انه يستخدم توتال ستشين حيث ان العامل يمسك المشر (العاكس )للجهاز reflector (Prism)
حيث يتم اخذ الاحداثيات والمنسوبCoordinates & Level


----------



## امين الزريقي (1 فبراير 2015)

رزق حجاوي قال:


> السلام عليكم
> في البايلات ذات الاعماق الكبيرة يتم تنفيذ مناطق وصل حديد التسليح splices باحدى الطرق التالية
> 
> استخدام اللحام في الوصل overlap
> ...



وعليكم السلام 

هذه المرابط اصبح استخدامها شائعا كبديل غالبا عن اللحام , حيث ما يزال هناك من يتشكك في استخدام اللحام ويطلب بديلا له وهذه صورة لنفس النوع من الوصلات مستخدمة في وصل حديد الخوازيق في مشروع اخر .


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (2 فبراير 2015)

*بالنسبة لاعمال الكبارى او الجسور :- **


عشر صور اثناء تركيب الكمرات مسبقة الاجهاد Prestressed للكبارى( الجسور ) التى تكون على الطرق السريعة فى احد المناطق بالمملكة 




























































واذا توفرت تفاصيل اكثر حول التركيب سيتم اضافتها لاحقا ان شاء الله 
الصور فى المرفقات اذا لم تظهر
*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (2 فبراير 2015)

هل هناك تقنية معينة فى صب ارضية الخزانات الدائرية


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (2 فبراير 2015)

*استكمالا على ذكر انواع الاغشية الصناعية geosynthetics
وقد تم ذكر Geimembrane - Geogride 







وهو geonet 
وفى الغلب استخدام لاعمال التصريف 















*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (2 فبراير 2015)

*بالنسبة لاعمال النجارة للقواعد :-

كما معروف يتم عمل الشدة الجانبية للقواعد مثلا ويتم عمل نهايز مائلة لتقوية الجانب 
ولكن قد يكون الجانب ضيق او يوجد ما قد يمنع عمل نهايز . فمما قد يستخدم زرجينة عصفورة Rapid Clamp التى تم الاشارة اليها سابقا . ويتم التخريم لها فى الجانب وعكفها فى حديد التلسيح . 





















ويتم شد العصفوة بجهاز كما بالصورة 







*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (2 فبراير 2015)

*ما الذى يعاينه الفنى فى الصورة التالية ؟*


----------



## مهندس تحت البناء (2 فبراير 2015)

الصورة المرفقة للمادة الكيميائية الموجودة في خلاطة الخرسانة ..

السؤال ماذا يعني المقياس ؟ وما هي الحدود المسموحة ؟

وما أنواع المواد الكيميائية المضافة للخرسانة وشروط اضافتها ؟


----------



## رزق حجاوي (2 فبراير 2015)

Civil Ahmed Ragab قال:


> *ما الذى يعاينه الفنى فى الصورة التالية ؟*


السلام عليكم
هذه الصورة توضح التدقيق على مقدار الهبوط deflection لبلاطة السقف خلال عملية فحصل التحمل loading test 
وقد تم شرح ذلك بالتفصيل في وقت سابق
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t373482.html
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t215133.html#post1787606


----------



## ahmedXPibrahim (3 فبراير 2015)

*بحث اساسيات تنفيذ المبانى مع الصور الداعمه له*

*بحث اساسيات تنفيذ المبانى مع الصور الداعمه له*
*http://www.mediafire.com/download/c17c22sjpcocssw/TanfizPhotos.zip*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (3 فبراير 2015)

ما سبب تكثيف للحديد على جانبى رقبة العمود فى الصورة المرفقة م. رزق؟


----------



## رزق حجاوي (3 فبراير 2015)

Civil Ahmed Ragab قال:


> ما سبب تكثيف للحديد على جانبى رقبة العمود فى الصورة المرفقة م. رزق؟


السلام عليكم
لو تم ذكر اسم المشروع او اية تفاصيل اخرى خاصة بالمشروع لامكن تحديد السبب بدقة.
ولكن اتوقع ان هذه رقاب اعمدة pedestal column حيث سيتم تركيب فريمات معدنية عليها وقد تم تصميمها لمقاومة العزوم moment في الاتجاهين وعلام يبدو انه تم تصميم منطقة الربط بين العمود المعدني ورقبة العمود على اساسل انها وثاقة fixed joint
والله اعلم


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (3 فبراير 2015)

رزق حجاوي قال:


> السلام عليكم
> لو تم ذكر اسم المشروع او اية تفاصيل اخرى خاصة بالمشروع لامكن تحديد السبب بدقة.
> ولكن اتوقع ان هذه رقاب اعمدة pedestal column حيث سيتم تركيب فريمات معدنية عليها وقد تم تصميمها لمقاومة العزوم moment في الاتجاهين وعلام يبدو انه تم تصميم منطقة الربط بين العمود المعدني ورقبة العمود على اساسل انها وثاقة fixed joint
> والله اعلم



جزاك الله خيرا على ردك م. رزق .
ولكن للاسف لا تتوفر لدى معلومات كافية حول المشروع . ولكن ما علمته انه مشروع بعقد epc لاحد الشركات المتخصصة فى الكيماويات لانتاج وحدة صناعية جديدة لانتاج 6 منتجات كيماوية جديدة فى مدينة الجبيل الصناعية . واعتقد انه ربما اوشك على الانتهاء 
project which includes plants for six products and the auxiliary and control facilities necessary for their operation

والصور التى تتوفر لدى حول المشروع تتوفر فى الصور المرفقة >
ان تيسر ارداف معلومة اضافية كان بها . واذا لم يكن . فيكفى ما ذكرته جدا م. رزق .. 
جزاك الله مرة اخرى


----------



## CE.ABBAS (3 فبراير 2015)

السلام عليكم 
اود استفسر عن مشكلة حصلت معي 
وهي في حالة انا كان طول حديد البايل ( الخازوق) اقل من الطول المطلوب


----------



## رزق حجاوي (3 فبراير 2015)

Civil Ahmed Ragab قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا على ردك م. رزق .
> ولكن للاسف لا تتوفر لدى معلومات كافية حول المشروع . ولكن ما علمته انه مشروع بعقد epc لاحد الشركات المتخصصة فى الكيماويات لانتاج وحدة صناعية جديدة لانتاج 6 منتجات كيماوية جديدة فى مدينة الجبيل الصناعية . واعتقد انه ربما اوشك على الانتهاء
> project which includes plants for six products and the auxiliary and control facilities necessary for their operation
> 
> ...


السلام عليكم
حسب المعطيات الجديدة التي ارسالتها هذا يؤكد الاسباب التي ذكرتها ولكن بدل ان يكون المبنى هنجر معدني ، هو ليس هنجر وانما عبارة عن Steel frame pipe racks 
اي اطارات معدنية لحمل الانابيب


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (3 فبراير 2015)

*بالنسبة لاعمال الكبارى او الجسور :-**

صور تنفيذية لاحد الجسور المائية فى مدينة ابو ظبى يربط بين جزيرة غاغا ومنطقة راس غميس . بطول 2.6كم بطريق مزودج بعرض 3م وكتف جانبى بعرض 2م . 











* اعمال الخوازيق 







* بعض من صعوبة الاعمال المساحية 












* تركيب هامة الخوازيق والركيزة التى ترتكز عليها كمرات او جسور الكوبرى 











* الكمرات سابقة الاجهاد المرتكز على الركائز 











الونش الرافع للكمرة 






دهان الكمرات قبل تركيبها 





*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (3 فبراير 2015)

CE.ABBAS قال:


> السلام عليكم
> اود استفسر عن مشكلة حصلت معي
> وهي في حالة انا كان طول حديد البايل ( الخازوق) اقل من الطول المطلوب
> مشاهدة المرفق 105813



*اعتقد يتحكم مكان الخازوق فى الامر كثيرا اذا كانت مثلا لبشة ترتكز على اكثر من خازوق --- اذا كانت هناك هامة .. 






ولكن فى العموم اعتقد من الحلول التى قد تستخدم تكسير طول مناسب وعمل تشريك مع لحامه فى حديد الخازوق ليمتد داخل الهامة او داخل اللبشة .
والله اعلم *


----------



## رزق حجاوي (3 فبراير 2015)

CE.ABBAS قال:


> السلام عليكم
> اود استفسر عن مشكلة حصلت معي
> وهي في حالة انا كان طول حديد البايل ( الخازوق) اقل من الطول المطلوب
> مشاهدة المرفق 105813


السلام عليكم
اليك هذه الاجابة السابقة بخصوص موضوعك
لم تذكر الطول المتبقي من حديد التسليح للبايل بعد عمل cut of level بالخطأ، ولكن لحل هذه المشكلة لديك الاقتراحات التالية:-



تكسير البايل حتى تأمين طول التراكب overlap المطلوب لحديد التسليح.
استخدام طريقة الوصل الميكانيكيMechanical Coupling
3.استخدام طريقة اللحام

وللمزيد بهذا الخصوص

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthrea...ح#.UAhq55EaJDw
اما بخصوص اعادة صب البايل فيتم من خلال

تنظيف سطح الخرسانة مع الخشين استخدام مادة رابطة بين الخرسانة القديمة والجديدbonding agent​(افضل استعمال مانع للتسرب swelling bar في منطقة الكفر لمنع وصول الماء لحديد التسليح) وثم الصب حتى منسوب cut of level الصحيح.
اما بخصوص العزل فقد تم مناقشتة في وقت سابق
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthrea...ت#.UAhumpEaJDw

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthrea...4#.UAho-5EaJDw​
​


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (4 فبراير 2015)

* بالنسبة لاعمال الميانى او البلوك 
سيارت الونش الحاملة للبلوك بالنسبة لعرض 20 سم تحمل 800 بلوكة – بالنسبة لعرض 15سم تحمل تقريبا 1000 بلوكة بالنسبة لعرض 10 سم تحمل تقريبا 1500 بلوكة .







* الماكينة المصنعة للبلوك فى المصنع . ويتم تجميع البلوكات فى وحدة تحمل عدد 45 بلوكة بالنسبة لعرض 20سم وتحمل 99 بلوكة لعرض 10سم . 







* معدل الاداء لبلوك 20 سم تقريبا فى حدود 26م2( 350 بلوكة تقريبا ) لصنايعى وواحد مساعد وواحد موان .


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (4 فبراير 2015)

*بالنسبة للوحدات سابقة الصنع وخاصة بالنسبة للاسوار Precast Fences  **






سبق وتحدثنا عن طريقة لتركيب وحدة سور سابقة الصنع وهو اعمدة سابقة الصنع مع قاعدتها مع عمل تجويف داخلها لتركيب وحدة السور Panel 









وهذا التجويف كما تم الإشارة اما يكون سابق الصنع .







أو يتم عمل هذا التجويف بالموقع 







* وهنا نذكر طريقة مختلفة قليلا . وتوضح مدى تنوع استخدام الوحدات سابقة الصنع 
حيث تأتى panels السور جاهزة بوحديتن معا بأعمدتهما بقادة ترتكز عليها خارجية . 



























وحال توفر أشكال إضافية سيتم إضافتها لاحقا ان شاء الله
*


----------



## CE.ABBAS (4 فبراير 2015)

Civil Ahmed Ragab قال:


> *اعتقد يتحكم مكان الخازوق فى الامر كثيرا اذا كانت مثلا لبشة ترتكز على اكثر من خازوق --- اذا كانت هناك هامة ..
> 
> 
> 
> ...





شكرا يا بش مهندس ع التوضيح :28:


----------



## CE.ABBAS (4 فبراير 2015)

رزق حجاوي قال:


> السلام عليكم
> اليك هذه الاجابة السابقة بخصوص موضوعك
> لم تذكر الطول المتبقي من حديد التسليح للبايل بعد عمل cut of level بالخطأ، ولكن لحل هذه المشكلة لديك الاقتراحات التالية:-
> 
> ...



شكرا يا بش مهندس على الاجابة الواضحه
الطول المتبقي حوالي 60 سم 
راح اصور العملية وانزلها بمراحلها 
ان شاء الله :6:


----------



## احمد ابو عماد (5 فبراير 2015)

*شكرا جزيلا على هذه المشاركة القيمة ...*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (5 فبراير 2015)

*فى اعمال تسليح الخاوزيق او الاوتاد الخرسانية 

* التقفيصة او القفس الحديدى Pile Rebar Cage 







الاطواق تقريبا من 1- 3م .. واسياخ الخازوق الراسية حول الطوق من الخارج .. 

* صورة توضح تجهيز الاطواق للحام . وكما اشار الكود بفضل الا يقل القطر عن 16مم 







وتلاحظ فى الصورة عمل الوصلة وربطها باحد الطرق التى اشار اليها م. رزق عن طريق مرابط فى صورة تم الاشارة اليها سابقا . واستخدام اسياخ مجمعة لزيادة عدد الاسياخ الراسية 






* المسافة بين الكانات الحلزونية لا تقل الخطوة فيها عن 15سم طبقا للكود المصرى 






* صورة توضح لحام الاسياخ الراسية مع الاطولق ... ولف الكانات الحلزونية 






* ماكينة للف الكانات الحلزونية . وعمل الاطواق .










*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (5 فبراير 2015)

*بالنسبة لاعمال العزل المائى Waterproofing  **

يجب حماية طبقة العزل المائى بطبقة حماية خرسانية Screed او على الاقل طبقة لياسة اسمنتية .. 
حال القيام باى عمل واو بسيط عرضة لان يفتح العزل ويفقد جز كبير من جدواه الفعلية 










*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (5 فبراير 2015)

هل يجب ان يتسمر سيخ حديد التسليح من السقف حتى ارتكازه على الارض ؟ ؟


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (5 فبراير 2015)

*فى اعمال السباكة Plumbing Works  **

هل يسمح بتمرير مواسير صرف داخل الاعمدة الخرسانية . كما اشار م. رزق حجاوى الكريم فى موضوع آخر 

قد يسمح - ولا يفضل اللجوء اليها الا للضرورة-- ولكن يجب اخذ معاملات امان فى الحسبان لان مثل استخدام ماسورة بلاستكية pvc يقلل من قدرة تحمل العمود ..
وهذا جزء لتعليق لتجربة اجريت على عمود به ماسورة صرف 






والمساحة الفعالة من العمود تنخفض 











سباكة بالنظام الامريكى . تحت السقف . ويتم تغطيتها سبقف مستعار 











*


----------



## ahmedXPibrahim (6 فبراير 2015)

بحث اساسيات تنفيذ المبانى مع الصور الداعمه له تحديث 6/2/2015
http://www.mediafire.com/download/c17c22sjpcocssw/TanfizPhotos.zip


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (6 فبراير 2015)

*بالنسبة لتسليح العناصر الانشائية المختلفة **

فى حالة الكوابيل العادية Normal Cantilever 
يتم مد الشوكة مرة ونصف طول الكابولى داخل السقف المجاور 
ولكن اذا لم يتوفر سقف لعمل طول تماسك اللازم . وفى الاغلب ستوجد كمرة للتحميل وتسبب عندئذ عزوم التواء Torsion Moment 
فتكون التفصيلة كما فى الصورة 










*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (6 فبراير 2015)

*بالنسبة لتركيب المنشآت المعدنية In Steel Structure 
**
تجهيز لصب مونة جروات فى مظللة مدخل اثناء انشاء مستشفى جابر الاحمد فى الكويت جنوب السرة .



















* صورة من برشور احد المنتجات المستخدمة فى المونة 





*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (6 فبراير 2015)

*بالنسبة لاعمال نجارة العناصر الخرسانية **

* صور بسيطة توضHelical Stair 


















* تركيب الكانات المغلقة اولا 







* تزريق ( ادخال ) الاسياخ الطولية بعد عمل الكانات المغلقة 





*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (6 فبراير 2015)

** صور توضح عمل مدرج باحد الجامعات بالمملكة السعودية 




































وحال توفر صور اكثر تفصيلا سيتم اضافتها لاحقا ان شاء الله
*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (6 فبراير 2015)

*
واستكمالا على المشاركة السابقة ..... 
فهذا مخطط بسيط لاحد المدرجات فى احد النوادى بمصر . كان المهندس هانى عصمت نزله سابقا 







وهذا رابط الملف ربما يتسفيد منه احد ان شاء الله 

http://www.4shared.com/zip/JNg51_wTba/portsaid_.html
*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (7 فبراير 2015)

بالنسبة لنجارة العناصر الخرسانية . 
بالسبة للمهندسين الجدد 

يراعى فى حال نجارة اعمدة على خط واحد . ان تستلم خيط ملامس لاجناب الاعمدة كلها ... غالبا النجار بيهمل النقطة دى . وغالبا اذا شديت خيط بيطلع فرق .


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (7 فبراير 2015)

*بالنسبة لنجارة اللبشة او القواعد الخرسانية .. 
بالنسبة للمهندسين الجدد . 
فى احيان تستخدم دقرة حديد ( دقرة حيث يتم زنق او دقر تقوية النجارة فيها ) .

اذا كانت ارتفاع صغير يمكن الاعتماد على التربة فى دق الدقرة فيها وكلما زاد الطول المدفون كلما كان افضل .. 







اما اذا كان الارتفاع والضغط الخرسانة كبير .. ينبغى ان تحسب حسابا لذلك اثناء صب الخرسانة العادية Lean Concrete > حيث تترك بها فضلات حديد للتقوية والدقر 





*


----------



## مكي الهجرسي (7 فبراير 2015)

شكرا علي الموضوع القيم .... من المفيد ان يكون الغطاء الخرساني بسمك جيد ولكن لايمكن توزيع البسكويتة في القواعد مثلا الا تحت حديد التسليح..لسمك الخرسانة وصعوبة التوزيع كما ان حيز الكفر يكون كبيرا ولا مجال تقريبا لحصول انسداد او تعشيش حيث انه يتجاوز 5 سم ويصل حتي 12 سم ... ينصح باستعمال البسكوت في الاعمدة والاسقف والكمرات فقط .....شكرا اخي م صامت


----------



## رزق حجاوي (8 فبراير 2015)

Civil Ahmed Ragab قال:


> بالنسبة لنجارة العناصر الخرسانية .
> بالسبة للمهندسين الجدد
> 
> يراعى فى حال نجارة اعمدة على خط واحد . ان تستلم خيط ملامس لاجناب الاعمدة كلها ... غالبا النجار بيهمل النقطة دى . وغالبا اذا شديت خيط بيطلع فرق .


السلام عليكم
للتأكد من الاستقامة للاعمدة وعدم وجود فتلان twisting في الاعمدة يجب اخذ الاستقامة (خيط) على مستويين الاول قريب من القاعدة والثاني قريب من نهاية الصب بحيث يكون الخيط اقرب ما يمكن لشدة العمود (2-5 سم بحد اقصى) ويكون ذلك بعد التأكد من شاقولية الاعمدةvertically


----------



## CE.ABBAS (8 فبراير 2015)

Civil Ahmed Ragab قال:


> *هل قابلت تركيب وصلة للخوازيق او الاوتاد الخرسانية بهه الطريقة م. رزق رزق حجاوى*





السلام عليكم 
تم تنفيذ البايلات في المشروع المشرف عليه 
بهذه الطريقة بسسب : 
1-السرعة .
2-عمق البايلات الذي وصل الى 30 متر .
3-كثرة عدد الاسياخ .
4-استخدام الحديد المعزول لذلك استبعد الوصل بطريقة اللحام .


----------



## رزق حجاوي (8 فبراير 2015)

CE.ABBAS قال:


> السلام عليكم
> تم تنفيذ البايلات في المشروع المشرف عليه
> بهذه الطريقة بسسب :
> 1-السرعة .
> ...


السلام عليكم
في الوتاد (البايلات ) العميقة وعندما نحتاج الى وصل حديد التسليح يكون لدينا طريقيتن للوصل الوصل الميكانيكي باستعمال الواصلات الخاصة او الربط الميكانيكي باستخدام المرابط والطريقة الثانية اقل تكلفة من الاولى اما الوصل باللحام فلم يعد هناك حاجة لاستخدام بسبب الشروط المفروضة وعدم قبول كثير من المهندسين لهذه الطريقة من الموصل ..... لذلك نجد انتشار الوصل لحديد التسليح باستخدام المرابط الخاصة ام الوصلات الميكانيكية فتكون للاقطار اكبر من 35مم اجبارية حسب متطلبات الكود.


----------



## eng.abodi (10 فبراير 2015)

يعطيك العافيه يا باش مهندس استفدت كثير من المعلومات
تحياتي لك


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (10 فبراير 2015)

بالنسبة لتسليح العناصر الخرسانية : 
*
من الحلول التى قد تلجا اليها عن قصر طول الاشارة المتروكة لاعمدة الدور التالى 
ان تقوم بعمل تسليح الاعمدة قبل صب السقف . 









ولكن يجب ان يراعى التثبيت الجيد لحديد التلسيح خاصة انه عرضة للحركة بسهولة اذا لم يتم تثبيته جيدا .





*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (10 فبراير 2015)

*بالنسبة لاعمال تجهيز الموقع من الحفر . 

صورة تضح تصنيف بعض المعدات الانشائية 







صورة لتصنيف بعض معدات الدمك 






* صورة فى اعمال الامن والسلامة safty لرموز بعض المواد الكيماوية 





*


----------



## رزق حجاوي (10 فبراير 2015)

Civil Ahmed Ragab قال:


> بالنسبة لتسليح العناصر الخرسانية :
> *
> من الحلول التى قد تلجا اليها عن قصر طول الاشارة المتروكة لاعمدة الدور التالى
> ان تقوم بعمل تسليح الاعمدة قبل صب السقف .
> ...


السلام عليكم
عناك عددة اسباب يتم فيها تركيب حديد التسليح للاعمدة مع حديد تسليح البلاطة ومنها

ناحية انشائية /فمطقة الوصل لحديد الاعمدة وفاصل الصب هي نفس المنطقة ولتقوية هذه المنطقة يتم اللجوء الى تركيب حديد الاعمدة داخل البلاطة او تكون منطقة الوصل splices في منتصف الارتفاع للعمود (حسب متطلبات الزلازل للاعمدة).
اذا حدث رفع لمنسوب البلاطة بعد صب الاعمدة يتم الاستفادة من سماكة البلاطة في تعويض النقص الحاصل بسبب رفع البلاطة في عملية التراكب overlap
عند تغيير ابعاد العمود العلوي بالزيادة او بالنقص
سرعة تنفيذ الاعمدة لحديد تسليح الاعمدة بحيث تكون جاهزة بعد صب البلاطة مباشرة (الوصل يكون فوق عند اعلى مستوى سماكة البلاطة) وهذا ما اتوقعه في هذه الصورة حيث من غير الممكن التكاد من ان حديد التسليح داخل سماكة البلاطة.


----------



## رزق حجاوي (10 فبراير 2015)

السلام عليكم
يلاحظ في هذه الصورة خطأ تصميمي بخصوص العصب القاطع Cross Rib فقد تم تنفيذة مثل الكمرة الرئيسية Maine hedden beam بين الاعمده وبالتالي فان هذا العصب القاطع سيحمل مثل الكمرة الرئسيسة وسيكون هناك حمل اضافي الكمرة بين الاعمدة (المسافة الاقصر) حيث سيكون عليها حمل مركز ناجم من رد فعل الكمرة الوسكى(مكان العصب القاطع) فعرض العصب القاطع يجب الا يتجاوز 20سم.









لاحظ هنا تنفيذ عصبين قاطعين بسبب بن البحر اكبر من 7م
وللمزيد
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t333245.html
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t275329-44.html


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (11 فبراير 2015)

** elvator pit فتحة بئر المصعد فى اللبشة الخرسانية 


























* نفصيلة اوتوكاد للبئر للمهندس سعد الهجرسى 






http://www.gulfup.com/?eNaVgr
*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (11 فبراير 2015)

*تغيير اتجاه( ضرب ) العمود .. Roratitng Column**

امر قد يقبله البعض والبعض الاخر لا يفضله ابدا .. 
ولكن الامر موجود خاصة فى المبانى ذات الارتفاعات البسيطة .
وهذه مشاركة سابقة للمهندس القدير** اسامة نوارة** بخصوص ذلك عن اعمال مشابهة قام بها فى المدينة المنورة 

( غيير ضرب العمود المقصود بها هو تغيير اتجاه العمود من دور الى الاتجاه العمودى عليه فى الدور الذى يليه بمقدار 90 درجه بمعنى أخر تغيير اتجاه محاور العمود (2-2)- (3-3) بمفدار 90 درجه من دور الى الدور الذى يليه وذلك شائع جدا فى المدينه المنوره(لآننى عملت لمدة 8 سنوات كمصمم انشائى فى المدينه المنوره ) وذلك ليكون العمود دائما داخل سماكة حائط المبانى والتى يكون سمك الحائط 20 سم أقول الاتى :-
اولا يجب مناقشة المهندس المعمارى لتفادى أن نصل الى هذه الحاله - ثانيا عند عدم الوصول الى حل يمكن ثلاشى ذلك بزيادة المسافات بين الاعمدة لتصل الى 8-10 متر -ثالثا عند عدم وجود حل ولابد من الوصول الى تغيير اتجاه العمود يتم عمل الاتى :-
1- يجب أن يكون ذلك فى أضيق الحدود الممكنه 
2- يجب أن يكون محور العمود الرأسى (1-1) تابت فى الدوريين وفى جميع الادوار
3- يمكن تقسييم طول العمود الى ثلاث أجزاء جزئيين متسساويين خارج العمود السفلى وجزء متتداخل مع العمود السفلى وهو غالبا بأبعاد (20*20 )سم 
4- يجب تقليل قطاع الخرسانه الى أقصى حد عند تصميم العمود تحت تأثير الاحمال الرأسيه وذلك بزيادة نسبه حديد التسليح على حسب مايسمح به الكود الى أقصى حد وهى 4-6 فى المائه من قطاع الخرسانه
5- يجب الا يزيد طول الجزئيين فى العمود العلوى اللذيين يقعا خارج العمود السفلى عن( d\2) من سمك البلاطه أى يجب زيادة سمك البلاطه فى الدور وذلك لكى يصل حمل العمود العلوى تحت تأثير مجال ومنطقة عمل العمود السفلى 
6- يمكن تقسيم حمل العمود العلوى الى ثلاث أحمال الجزء الاول متتداخل مع العمود السفلى وهو غالبا (20*20) سم والجزئئن الاخريين عباره عن أحمال رأسيه مركزه يجب عمل كمره هوردى مع كابولى فى السقف لتحميل الحمليين المركزيين على الكمره والكابولى الهوردى 
7- بالطبع يتم ذلك فى الفيلات ذات الارتفاع القليل والتى لاتحتاج غالبا الى تحليل للاحمال الافقيه **تقبل تحياتى وأتمنى لك أوقات سعيده
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ) 


*​*









*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (11 فبراير 2015)

Civil Ahmed Ragab قال:


> *تابع **Hollow Block Ribs** أعصاب البلاطات المفرغة* :-
> *** ومما يجدر بالذكر انه فى بعض الدول اكاديميا تسمى البلاطات المعصبة نسبة الى الاعصاب
> *
> *ثانيا :- العصب العرضى **Cross Rib** - **Tranversal Rib*
> ...



*استكمالا على تعقيب م. رزق بخصوص العصب العرضى أو العصب المحمول Cross Rib
وهى ملاحظة فقط فى التسليح .. 
يكون التسليح للعصب العرضى اعلى العصب الرئيسى Main Rib 






*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (12 فبراير 2015)

هل يتم ضخ المياه او سائل البنتونيت مع استخدام الغلاف المعدنى او القيسون Temproary Cassion ؟؟؟ [MENTION=239099]رزق حجاوي[/MENTION]

* الصورة اثناء انشاء احد الابراج فى مارينا دبى .


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (12 فبراير 2015)

*تصبح عملية نزح او تخفيض المياه اذا لم يتم عمل نظام نزح سابق قبل الحفر . امرا معقدا ومكلفا
خاصة مع وجود مبانى ذات ارتفاعات شاهقة مجاورة قد تتاثر سلبا بطريقة نزح سطحية غير ملائمة 





*


----------



## رزق حجاوي (12 فبراير 2015)

Civil Ahmed Ragab قال:


> هل يتم ضخ المياه او سائل البنتونيت مع استخدام الغلاف المعدنى او القيسون Temproary Cassion ؟؟؟ @رزق حجاوي
> 
> * الصورة اثناء انشاء احد الابراج فى مارينا دبى .


السلام عليكم
قد تستخدم احدى الطريقين ضخ الماء او ضخ البنتونين ولكن لكل منهما هدف من الاستخدام


ففي حالة عدم وجود مياه جوفية وفي حالة التربة الغضارية او السلتية clay or silt or slit clay يتم ضخ الماء لتسهيل عملية الحفر كما هو مبنين في الصورة.
اما في حالة المياه الجوفية او هناك احتمال لانهيار التربة فمن اجل دعم التربة يتم ضخ البتونين.


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (12 فبراير 2015)

رزق حجاوي قال:


> السلام عليكم
> قد تستخدم احدى الطريقين ضخ الماء او ضخ البنتونين ولكن لكل منهما هدف من الاستخدام
> 
> 
> ...



الاختلاف بين الماء والبنتونيت واضح م. رزق - جزاك الله خيرا على ردك - ..
ولكن مع استخدام الغلاف المعدنى ظننت ان التربة تكون مشبعة بالماء واحتمال وجودها كبير . وبالتالى التربة تكون سهلة فى الحفر الى حد ما . 
وللتربة الانهيارية اظن ان الغلاف المعدنى يحمى من ذلك ؟ 
لاجل هذا فقط كان استفسارى
ولكن ما لم افكر فيه انه قد يكون غلاف حتى عمق بسيط من سطح الارض لا يميتد حتى النهاية


----------



## amr_atef92 (12 فبراير 2015)

Civil Ahmed Ragab قال:


> ما سبب تكثيف للحديد على جانبى رقبة العمود فى الصورة المرفقة م. رزق؟





socket foundation for precast column


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (13 فبراير 2015)

بالنسبة لاعمال هندسة الموانى :- 

* صورتين توضيحين بشكل تخطيطى كيفية انشاء ؤصيف لاحد الارصفة الحشن بليبا 












* صورة لاحد اشكال مصدات السفن عند وقوفها على الرصيف 


























وتوجد اشكال كثيرة ومتنوعة تختلف حسب المعطيات الموجودة


----------



## رزق حجاوي (13 فبراير 2015)

Civil Ahmed Ragab قال:


> بالنسبة لاعمال هندسة الموانى :-
> 
> * صورتين توضيحين بشكل تخطيطى كيفية انشاء ؤصيف لاحد الارصفة الحشن بليبا
> 
> ...


لسلام عليكم
تسمى هذه المصدات التي تستخدم لحماية الرصيف للميناء من الضرر اثتاء وقوف السفينة وتسمى هذه المصدات fenders وهي بعددة انواع وتكون بشكل عام من المطاط حيث له قدرة على امتصاص الصدمة (الطاقة).ويختلف حجمها ونوعها حسب انواع وحمولة السفن وارتفاع الامواج عند الرصيف


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (14 فبراير 2015)

*ما قد يكون السبب وراء طول هذه المدة فى معالجة .. 
ومن المؤكده انه مرة فترة طويلة نسبيا بلانسبة للمعالجة . ؟
ام هناك امر آخر 





*


----------



## رزق حجاوي (14 فبراير 2015)

Civil Ahmed Ragab قال:


> *ما قد يكون السبب وراء طول هذه المدة فى معالجة ..
> ومن المؤكده انه مرة فترة طويلة نسبيا بلانسبة للمعالجة . ؟
> ام هناك امر آخر
> 
> ...


السلام عليكم
هذه طبقة screed من اجل الميول وكذلك تأمين سطح املس smooth من اجل طبقات دهان الايبوكسي او البولي ويورثين ويتم صب هذه الطبقة بعد صب المدة الارضية slab on grade او البلاطة وهذا النظام من التنفيذ يستخدم في الكراجات او المولات او المستودعات .


----------



## م عبد الحكيم مواس (14 فبراير 2015)

السلام عليكم أرجو بيان ملاحظاتكم على الشدة التي تبينها الصور المرفقة 
لخزان ماء قطره 82م قاعدته قاعدة خرسانية كما في الصور بسماكة 60 سم 
و جدرانه حديد 




مع الشكر


----------



## م عبد الحكيم مواس (14 فبراير 2015)




----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (14 فبراير 2015)

رزق حجاوي قال:


> السلام عليكم
> هذه طبقة screed من اجل الميول وكذلك تأمين سطح املس smooth من اجل طبقات دهان الايبوكسي او البولي ويورثين ويتم صب هذه الطبقة بعد صب المدة الارضية slab on grade او البلاطة وهذا النظام من التنفيذ يستخدم في الكراجات او المولات او المستودعات .


*
هذا ما تبادر الى زهنى فعلا م. رزق ولكن بعد ان اغلقت الصفحة ونزل للعمل .
ولكن حضرتك البركة سبقت بالتعليق .. شكرا لك على تعقيبك المتواصل م. رزق - جعله الله فى ميزان حسناتك يا رب *


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (14 فبراير 2015)

abo alafkar قال:


>



*ارى ان التقوية مناسبة م. ابو الفقار . وواضح جدا الاهتمام بالتقوية وعموم الشغل فعلا 
خاصة ان الارتفاع فى 60 سم وليس بالكبير .. 
ولكن لم تتضح صورة ما الذى يتم دقر النهايز او الجاكات المعدنية فيه كما فى الصورة الوحيدة اعلاه . فليست الصورة كاملة ؟؟؟

ولكن ينصح عن صب الخرسانة ان تبدا بصب بجانب الشدة الجانبية ومن ثم تعود اليها لاحقا حتى ياخد الجانب الخشبى جزء من ضغط الخرسانة .
*


----------



## هايل محمد (14 فبراير 2015)

بارك الله فيكم على مجهودكم .


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (14 فبراير 2015)

*بالنسبة لاعمال البحرية Marine works 

كواسر الامواج Wave Breakwaters
من احد الانواع المستخدمة فى الحماية للحواجز الراسية او كالحواجز الكومية او غيرها 
الكتل الخرسانية الصناعية artificial concrete block








من انواع هذه الكتل الصناعية 






وهناك انواع االاكثر استخدما 






* النوع الذى سنذكره هنا هو الكتلة ذات الاربع فروع Tetrpapod 
وكعادة هذه الكتل فانها مصنوعة من الخرسانة العادية وناردا ان تكون مصنوعة من الخرسانة المسلحة 

الاوزان الشاعة لا يتعدى 25 طن وقد يوجد اوزان اكثر من ذلك حسب التصميم 
ويتم صبها فى فرم معدنية ورفعها من شناكل مركبة فى الخرسانة 











* ٌقد يتم رفع هذه الكتل من شناك او خطافات ولكنها قد تسبب اجهادات شد قد تسبب شرخ فى الكتلية 







ويفضل ان يتم رفعها بواسطة حامل او وسادة لا تسبب اجهادات شد على الكتلة الخرسانية 








,وحال توفر صور اكثر توضيحا سيتم اضافتها لاحقا ان شاء الله *


----------



## م عبد الحكيم مواس (14 فبراير 2015)

مشكور مهندس أحمد 
تمام كما ذكرت التقوية جيدة و الخزان دائري و لكن مع الاسف هناك مهندس استشاري من مكتب عالمي ذو سمعة واسعة وكبيرة وشهيرة 
طلب تغير الحديد المحلزن الذي يلف الخشب بحديد عادي املس و عندما سالناه لماذا قال حسب المواصفات 
فطلبنا منه إعطائنا هذه المواصفة التي تخص العقد أو أي كود يوصف ذلك و تم رفض الفك حتى أحضار المواصفة 
و ما زالت القضية مستمرة مع هذا الاستشاري 
مع الشكر


----------



## رزق حجاوي (14 فبراير 2015)

abo alafkar قال:


> مشكور مهندس أحمد
> تمام كما ذكرت التقوية جيدة و الخزان دائري و لكن مع الاسف هناك مهندس استشاري من مكتب عالمي ذو سمعة واسعة وكبيرة وشهيرة
> طلب تغير الحديد المحلزن الذي يلف الخشب بحديد عادي املس و عندما سالناه لماذا قال حسب المواصفات
> فطلبنا منه إعطائنا هذه المواصفة التي تخص العقد أو أي كود يوصف ذلك و تم رفض الفك حتى أحضار المواصفة
> ...


السلام عليكم
نظام الشدة الموضح بالصور التي ارفقتها formwork هو نظام شدة بلدي ولا يوجد اي مواصفات سواء عالمية او محلية تحدد شروط حديد التسليح الدائم للشدة .... والمطالبة بتعديل القضبان هو مضعية للوقت ... وخصوصا اذا كنت قدمت Method statement لطريقة تنفيذ الشدة لقاعدة الخرسانة .
فالمواصفات في تنفيذ الشدة تشترط تحقيق شروط التصميم للشدة وهي

قدرة جميع عناصر الشدة على مقاومة العزوم moment الناجم عن ضغط الخرسانة
قدرة جميع عناصر الشدة عل مقاومة اجهاد القص shear الناجم عن ضغط الخرسانة
الهبوط deflection ضمن الحدود المسموح بها (التشوه في جميع عناصر اشدة التشوه / الهبوط اقل من المسموح بها)
هناك انظمة شدة خاصة للعناصر الانشائية الدائرية من شركات متخصصة في انظمة الشدة.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-Sw3aRAg7Nc


----------



## م عبد الحكيم مواس (14 فبراير 2015)

رزق حجاوي قال:


> السلام عليكم
> نظام الشدة الموضح بالصور التي ارفقتها formwork هو نظام شدة بلدي ولا يوجد اي مواصفات سواء عالمية او محلية تحدد شروط حديد التسليح الدائم للشدة .... والمطالبة بتعديل القضبان هو مضعية للوقت ... وخصوصا اذا كنت قدمت method statement لطريقة تنفيذ الشدة لقاعدة الخرسانة .
> فالمواصفات في تنفيذ الشدة تشترط تحقيق شروط التصميم للشدة وهي
> 
> ...



حياك الله استاذ رزق و اشكر لك مشاركتك 
انت تعلم في مثل هذه المشاريع و التي يكون عليها استشاري عالمي يجب ان تقدم method statement للشاردة و الواردة 
و هذه الشدة لقاعدة خزان معدني ارتفاعها 60 سم و تم تقديم دراسة للشدة 
و كما ذكرت ان عملية تغير الحديد مضيعة للوقت لذلك لم نقم باي تغير 
و العمل مستمر لحين تقديم طلب الصب و انتهاء الاعمال لنرى هل سيقتنع أم ماذا ؟؟؟؟

كل الشكر لك و للاستاذ احمد رجب


----------



## رزق حجاوي (14 فبراير 2015)

abo alafkar قال:


> حياك الله استاذ رزق و اشكر لك مشاركتك
> انت تعلم في مثل هذه المشاريع و التي يكون عليها استشاري عالمي يجب ان تقدم method statement للشاردة و الواردة
> و هذه الشدة لقاعدة خزان معدني ارتفاعها 60 سم و تم تقديم دراسة للشدة
> و كما ذكرت ان عملية تغير الحديد مضيعة للوقت لذلك لم نقم باي تغير
> ...


السلام عليكم
الذي استغربة ان هذه الرافت (اللبشة)Raft هي قاعدة لخزان معدني قطر 60م (لم تذكر الهدف من الخزان للماء او المواد النفطية) مع ان قاعدة الخزان المعدني بهذا الحجم تكون عبارة عن كمرة دائرية ring beam اما داخل الكمره فيكون عبارة ردم يتم دكه على طبقات ؟؟؟.


----------



## م عبد الحكيم مواس (14 فبراير 2015)

مجددا استاذ رزق السلام عليكم :
تمام كما ذكرتك حضرتك الخزان خزان ماء و قطره 80 متر أما سمك اللبشة 60 سم 
و عليه جسر حلقي دائري لتثبيت الجدران المعدنية 
و مرفق ملف يوضح ring beam 
مع الشكر


----------



## امين الزريقي (15 فبراير 2015)

abo alafkar قال:


> مشكور مهندس أحمد
> تمام كما ذكرت التقوية جيدة و الخزان دائري و لكن مع الاسف هناك مهندس استشاري من مكتب عالمي ذو سمعة واسعة وكبيرة وشهيرة
> طلب تغير الحديد المحلزن الذي يلف الخشب بحديد عادي املس و عندما سالناه لماذا قال حسب المواصفات
> فطلبنا منه إعطائنا هذه المواصفة التي تخص العقد أو أي كود يوصف ذلك و تم رفض الفك حتى أحضار المواصفة
> ...




السلام عليكم 

ربما كان لي اعتراض على استخدام قضبان التسليح لدعم الشدة الخاصة بجدار هذه القاعدة و السبب لا علاقة له بطلبات الاستشاري كما ليس له علاقة بكون الشدة بلدية المنشأ او مستوردة.

عندما يكون قطر القاعدة كبيرا الى هذا الحد تصبح القوي المماسية (tangential forces) التي يفترض ان تقاومها الاسياخ عن طريق الشد ضئيلة جدا مقارنة بالقوى الشعاعية radial forces , في هذه الحالة تعمل الاسياخ كما لو كانت جيزاناً ( جمع جائز او كمرة ) تقاوم عزوما ناتجة عن ضغط الخرسانة الجانبي . اعتقد انه كان من الافضل في هذه الحالة استخدام قطع خشبية افقية wailers مسنودة بالمرابيع الرأسية المدعومة بدورها بالجاكات.

اود ان استفسر ان كانت القاعدة ستصب مرة واحدة (حجم الخرسانة اكبر من ثلاثة الاف متر مكعب ) او ستصب على مراحل اي بعمل فواصل صب . لذلك فالضغط الجانبي للخرسانة على القالب له علاقة بمعدل ارتفاع الخرسانة مقابل القالب ( معدل الصب) وحيث انه سيكون في الاغلب قليلا فلا اعتقد ان الوضع مقلق و اتصور ان تصميم الشدة قد اخذ حساب اسوأ الاحتمالات الممكنة الحدوث (بدرجة معقولة ودون مبالغة) .

وما دام قد تم تقديم حسابات للاستشاري من قبل المقاول يستطيع الاستشاري ان كان لديه اعتراض ان يرد على الحسابات بطريقة مهنية , فان وجد خطأ كان على المقاول ان يعيد الحساب او يقوم بعمل التعديلات الملائمة ولكنه اي الاستشاري ان لم يفعل سيكون مسؤولا عن التـأخيرمن ناحية تعاقدية.


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (15 فبراير 2015)

م.*رزق حجاوي* - *abo alafkar*

ما وسائل الاتصال بين جدران الخزان المعدنى مع القاعدة الخرسانية . ؟ وهل تركيب جدران الخزان يكون لها شركة محددة مسؤولة عن التركيب ؟ ام يكون المهندس مسؤول عن خطوات التركيب ؟

هذه صور مختلفة قد توضح بعض البيانات .

* صورة لاحد الخزانات بسعة خمسة ملايين لتر مكعب للوقود لمصنع اليمامة للاسمنت بالرياض 

















* صورة من مزرعة وقود باحد المطارات فى المملكة 











*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (15 فبراير 2015)

م. *abo alafkar*

هل هذا الجزء من الكمرة الدائرية سيتم صبه لاحقا بعد اللبشة او الحصيرة ؟ ام انها فى مستوى اللبشة وانا لم الاحظ ؟


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (15 فبراير 2015)

امين الزريقي قال:


> السلام عليكم
> 
> ربما كان لي اعتراض على استخدام قضبان التسليح لدعم الشدة الخاصة بجدار هذه القاعدة و السبب لا علاقة له بطلبات الاستشاري كما ليس له علاقة بكون الشدة بلدية المنشأ او مستوردة.
> 
> ...



*ولكن استخدام القطع الخشبية الافقية الن تكون صعبة بالنسبة مع دوران الخزان م. امين ؟ *


----------



## امين الزريقي (15 فبراير 2015)

Civil Ahmed Ragab قال:


> *ولكن استخدام القطع الخشبية الافقية الن تكون صعبة بالنسبة مع دوران الخزان م. امين ؟ *



مع القطر الكبير للدائرة ( 80 مترا ) اذا اخذت اي قطعة دائرية segment of a circle طول القوس فيها صغير فان عمق القطعة اي المسافة العمودية بين منتصف الوتر والمنحنى تكون صغيرة جدا . لقوس بطول متر يكون العمق مساويا 3.1 مم تقريبا ولقوس طوله مترين يساوي 12 مم تقريبا وعليه يمكن التصرف في الموقع بناء على ذلك.


----------



## مهندس عامر جابر (15 فبراير 2015)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## رزق حجاوي (15 فبراير 2015)

abo alafkar قال:


> مجددا استاذ رزق السلام عليكم :
> تمام كما ذكرتك حضرتك الخزان خزان ماء و قطره 80 متر أما سمك اللبشة 60 سم
> و عليه جسر حلقي دائري لتثبيت الجدران المعدنية
> و مرفق ملف يوضح ring beam
> مع الشكر


السلام عليكم
لقد تم تنفيذ خزانات قريب من هذا القطر بدون رافت وانما فقط كمرة محيطية ring beam


----------



## رزق حجاوي (15 فبراير 2015)

Civil Ahmed Ragab قال:


> م.*رزق حجاوي* - *abo alafkar*
> 
> ما وسائل الاتصال بين جدران الخزان المعدنى مع القاعدة الخرسانية . ؟ وهل تركيب جدران الخزان يكون لها شركة محددة مسؤولة عن التركيب ؟ ام يكون المهندس مسؤول عن خطوات التركيب ؟
> 
> ...


السلام عليكم
الخزان المعدني يكون منفصل تماما عن الارضية وعن الكمرة المحيطة حيث يتم تركيب صفائح الخزان للارضية فوق القاعدة مباشرة بعد ان يتم عمل الميول ودك الردم اسفل منه .
ولكن حسب المتطلبات الحديثة2008-650 API طلب تامين Anchor bolts لمقاومة القوى الزلازالية للخزان بحيث يبقى الارتباط بين الكمرة المحيطية والخزان لمقاومة القوى الافقية الناجمة عن الزلازل.









لاحظ وجود المرابط على محيط الخزان Anchor bolts


----------



## رزق حجاوي (15 فبراير 2015)

امين الزريقي قال:


> السلام عليكم
> 
> ربما كان لي اعتراض على استخدام قضبان التسليح لدعم الشدة الخاصة بجدار هذه القاعدة و السبب لا علاقة له بطلبات الاستشاري كما ليس له علاقة بكون الشدة بلدية المنشأ او مستوردة.
> 
> ...


السلام عليكم
الهدف من استخدام قضبات حديد التسليح في نظام المنحنيات (الدوائر) لتأمين الشكل الدائري وودعم الشدة .


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (15 فبراير 2015)

رزق حجاوي قال:


> السلام عليكم
> الهدف من استخدام قضبات حديد التسليح في نظام المنحنيات (الدوائر) لتأمين الشكل الدائري وودعم الشدة .


----------



## امين الزريقي (15 فبراير 2015)

رزق حجاوي قال:


> السلام عليكم
> الهدف من استخدام قضبات حديد التسليح في نظام المنحنيات (الدوائر) لتأمين الشكل الدائري وودعم الشدة .



وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله 

اوافقك الرأي على ذلك فهي فعلا تستخدم في انظمة الطوبار التي تجمع في المواقع من العناصر المختلفة المتوفرة ( اي ليست من انظمة الطوبار ذات العلامات التجارية Patented ) بغرض تأمين الشكل ألدائري للجدار , كما تستعمل الاسياخ المزدوجة في سند المرابط الشدادة tie rods في الجدران الدائرية لكن للتوضيح فملاحظتي الواردة سابقا كانت عن هذه الحالة الخاصة التي ورد ذكرها .


----------



## رزق حجاوي (15 فبراير 2015)

امين الزريقي قال:


> وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله
> 
> اوافقك الرأي على ذلك فهي فعلا تستخدم في انظمة الطوبار التي تجمع في المواقع من العناصر المختلفة المتوفرة ( اي ليست من انظمة الطوبار ذات العلامات التجارية Patented ) بغرض تأمين الشكل ألدائري للجدار , كما تستعمل الاسياخ المزدوجة في سند المرابط الشدادة tie rods في الجدران الدائرية لكن للتوضيح فملاحظتي الواردة سابقا كانت عن هذه الحالة الخاصة التي ورد ذكرها .


السلام عليكم
اشكر لكم تعقيبكم بخصوص نظاك الشدة الدائرية اما بخصوص طرق سند المرابط tie rods للشدة الخشبية فقد تم توضيحها سابقا بالصور
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t329132-162.html


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (15 فبراير 2015)

بعض الصور توضح شدة لحائط دوران بسيط للصورة التالية : - ) لأاحد المشروعات فى مدينة الخفجى السعودية 






9 صور مختلفة اتمنى تكون واضحة


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (15 فبراير 2015)

ما الابيض على نهاية تسليح الخازوق م. رزق اذا تفضلت


----------



## رزق حجاوي (15 فبراير 2015)

Civil Ahmed Ragab قال:


> بعض الصور توضح شدة لحائط دوران بسيط للصورة التالية : - ) لأاحد المشروعات فى مدينة الخفجى السعودية
> 
> 
> 
> ...


السلام عليكم
هذا نظام الشدة لاحد الخزانات باستخدام soldiers حيث يلاحظ ان تم صب kicker بالشكل الدائري المطلوب وهو يكون الاساس في عملية تركيب الشدة وهذا النظام من الشدة يستخدم للجدران وتم تحويرة ليستخدم في الخزانات الدائرية من خلال استخدام مرابط خاصة (الانابيب المجلفنة) بين كل soldier واخر.




احد انظمة الشدة للخزانات حيث يلاحظ وجود مرابط (براغي مسننة)adjustable على الدعم العمودي الداخلي والخارجي ولذلك لتأمين الانحناء Curve المطلوب


----------



## رزق حجاوي (15 فبراير 2015)

Civil Ahmed Ragab قال:


> ما الابيض على نهاية تسليح الخازوق م. رزق اذا تفضلت


السلام عليكم
كما هو معلوم يتم صب البايل بطول اضافي فوق مستوى cut off بحيث يكون فوق حديد التسليح بحدود 50 سم وعند تكسير رأس البايل حتى منسوب Cut off لاظهار حديد التسليح .... وكان قديما قبل عزل هذه القضبات كنا نحتاج الى تنظيفها من الخرسانة .
وبدلا من الطريقة القديمة فقد تطور التنفيذ من خلال حماية حديد التسليح بواسطة العزل (النايلون ، مواسير بي في سي ، او اية طريقة اخرى) ويتم الصب عليها وعند تكسير راس البايل تكون هذه القضبات نظيفة بسبب عزلها عن الخرسانة وكذلك يسهل ازالة الخرسانة 
ولتوضيح ذلك اليكم هذا الفيديو
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GXvIGKJftrc


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (16 فبراير 2015)

ما ملاحظتك للصورة التالية :-
وهل تندرج الصورة تحت اى اختبار


----------



## ahmedXPibrahim (16 فبراير 2015)

*بحث اساسيات تنفيذ المبانى 16/2/2015*
*http://www.mediafire.com/download/c17c22sjpcocssw/TanfizPhotos.zip*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (17 فبراير 2015)

*الصورة السابقة توضح حسب ما اظن .
هى احدى صور معالجة اخطاء الخرسانة كما عن طرق قص او تخريم الخرسانة . 
واستخدم هنا ( تخريم الخرسانة Concrete Core Drilling ) وهو تقريبا نفس ما يستخدم ف اختبار القلب الخرسانى 
واعتقد ان الفكرة لاستخدام الطريقة بدلا من التكسير ملاشاة التاثير الناتج عن الاهتزازت . والله اعلم 
واعتقد تكون المشكلة هنا هى قضبان حديد التلسيح . ولا اعلم كيف يتم التغلب عليها 














وقد تستخد لعمل فتحة باب فى جدار خرسانى مثلا 






*





* قد يتم عملها فى سقف اواماكن اخرى بغرض تمديد مواسير سباكة او اعمال كهرباء وما الى ذلك . اذا لم يتم حسابها .






* فتحة فى حجم مكيف فى جدار خرسانى 







*


----------



## mohammed a mansour (18 فبراير 2015)

شكرااااا علي المعلومة والتوضيح ..


----------



## mohammed a mansour (18 فبراير 2015)

Civil Ahmed Ragab قال:


> *جزاك الله خيرا على ردك م. رزق ..
> وتعقيبا .
> 
> 
> ...


جزاكم الله خيرا علي هذه المعلومات القيمة ..


----------



## mohammed a mansour (18 فبراير 2015)

Civil Ahmed Ragab قال:


> *فى اعمال نزح أو تخفيض منسوب المياه الجوفية Groung water deatering  **
> 
> 1- بالنسبة للنزح السطحى surface dewatering
> الفعال لعمق يصل الى 3 م وحسب نوع التربة .
> ...


جهد مشكور م أحمد 
عندي سؤال .. هل وجود المياه علي منسوب مرتفع ممكن يمنع انشاء بدروم في حالة ان التربة طينية ضعيفة او سلتية ضعيفة ..؟؟


----------



## رزق حجاوي (18 فبراير 2015)

mohammed a mansour قال:


> جهد مشكور م أحمد
> عندي سؤال .. هل وجود المياه علي منسوب مرتفع ممكن يمنع انشاء بدروم في حالة ان التربة طينية ضعيفة او سلتية ضعيفة ..؟؟


السلام عليكم
انصحك بقراءة هذه الموضوعين
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t85501-59.html
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t350447.html


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (18 فبراير 2015)

mohammed a mansour قال:


> جهد مشكور م أحمد
> عندي سؤال .. هل وجود المياه علي منسوب مرتفع ممكن يمنع انشاء بدروم في حالة ان التربة طينية ضعيفة او سلتية ضعيفة ..؟؟



يمكنك الرجوع الى ما اشار اليه اخى الفاضل الى موضوع م. رزق - جزاه الله خيرا - 
وايضا وجود المياه لا يمنع عمل اى منشا .. فقط يتحكم هنا حساب الطريقة الاقل تكلفة . واكثر الطرق اقتصادا لانشاء ما تريد انشاءه .. 
يمكنك ان تكون اكثر تحديدا . وتحدد ظروف الموقع والمنشآت المجاورة . ومنسوب المياه . ونفيدك أكثر ان شاء الله . 
لكن فى العموم وجود المياه لا يمنع .


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (18 فبراير 2015)

*بالنسبة لاعمال شدات العناصر الخرسانية Timber Form For Concrete Elements : -

** شكل احد الاشكال التى قد تستخدم فى عمل قبة خرسانية خاصة لمسجد - قبة بسيطة - 

















** صورة بعد وضع التسليلح لمسجد آخر 
















وفى المشاركة المقبلة ان شاء الله بخصو شدة القبة ستكون بحجم اكبر لاحد السفارات فى مصر 


*


----------



## mohammed a mansour (19 فبراير 2015)

Civil Ahmed Ragab قال:


> يمكنك الرجوع الى ما اشار اليه اخى الفاضل الى موضوع م. رزق - جزاه الله خيرا -
> وايضا وجود المياه لا يمنع عمل اى منشا .. فقط يتحكم هنا حساب الطريقة الاقل تكلفة . واكثر الطرق اقتصادا لانشاء ما تريد انشاءه ..
> يمكنك ان تكون اكثر تحديدا . وتحدد ظروف الموقع والمنشآت المجاورة . ومنسوب المياه . ونفيدك أكثر ان شاء الله .
> لكن فى العموم وجود المياه لا يمنع .


جزاك الله خيرا م أحمد
جزاك الله خيرا م رزق وجميع الأخوة الأعضاء علي الجهد المبذول والعلم الذي لا تبخلون به علي أحد ..
زادكم الله علما وجعله في ميزان حسناتكم ..
بالنسبة للمعلومات اللي طلبتها ..
كمثال : أرض تربتها سلتية طينية ضعيفة ومنسوب المياه حوالي متر ونص 
يراد بناء بدروم وأرضي وطابقين 
ما نوع الأساسات المناسب وكيف يتم تنفيذه في وجود منسوب المياه السابق ؟؟


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (19 فبراير 2015)

mohammed a mansour قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا م أحمد
> جزاك الله خيرا م رزق وجميع الأخوة الأعضاء علي الجهد المبذول والعلم الذي لا تبخلون به علي أحد ..
> زادكم الله علما وجعله في ميزان حسناتكم ..
> بالنسبة للمعلومات اللي طلبتها ..
> ...



*ولك مثله ان شاء الله يا رب *
*نوع الاساسات يخضع للمكتب المصمم أ. محمد .. حسب الاحمال التصميمية من البدورم والطابقين . 
بالنسبة للمياه لا يؤثر وجود المياه .. الا انها تؤثر فى الاهتمام بالعزل والطريقة المثلى لجفاف الموقع لحين الانتهاء من البدورم . ليس لها اتصال قوى - نسبيا بنوع الاساسات- 

التربة صالحة للتاسس ام لا ؟. يفضل معاينة مهندس ذا خبرة للموقع ليبدى رايه . . واذا كانت التربة غير صالحة للتاسيسي . يتم استبدال التربة لعمق معين حسب راى المهندس المطلع على الموقع . وعليه يحدد ايضا نوع الاساسات المفضل اذا كان لبشة ( حصيرة ) او اساسات شريطية او قواعد منفصلة . 

واختصارا راجع مكتب مصمم لتصميم بيتك بعد اطلاعه على نوع التربة . وعند الحفر وقبل البدء فى التنفيذ خد راى مهندس خبرة لابداء رايه حسب ما يراه 
يسر الله لك الحال ان شاء الله . 
وانتظر راى احد الملاء لربما يقدم لك افادة افضل .
*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (19 فبراير 2015)

بالنسبة لاعمال انشاء الخوازيق او الاوتاد الخرسانية . 
عند استخدام المواسير ذات النهاية القمعية tremie pipe .. 
يتم رفع الماسورة بمعدل معين ثابت حتى لا يختلط البنتونيت او الماء مع الخرسانة المصبوبة .


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (19 فبراير 2015)

بالنسبة لشدة العناصر الخرسانية .
صورة بسيطة لشدة قبة كبيرة لاحد السفارات فى مصر .. 



















































واذا توفرت صور اكثر تفصيلا سيتم اضافتها لاحقا ان شاء الله
الصور فى المرفقات اذا لم تظهر .


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (19 فبراير 2015)

صور بسيطة للقبة المستخدة فى مسجد جامعة تبوك بقبة خرسانية قطر 90 م للمهندس محمد عبد الوهاب 
































وان شاء الله سيتم وضع رابط لمخطط المسجد ان يسر الله الحال ان شاء الله


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (19 فبراير 2015)

ما فائدة الجزء الابيض الموجود فى الحائط الخرسانى .م. *رزق حجاوي*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (20 فبراير 2015)

*بالنسبة للفواصل الانشائية للعناصر الخرسانية المختلفة :- **

فاصل صب فى كمرة Construction Joint In Beams
أمر لا تلجأ اليه الا فى الحالات القصوى 
قد يتم وقف الصب فى كمرة لظروف مختلفة مثل حدوث ظروف طبيعية كالمطر ونحوه .. او عدم اكتمال جء من مشروع .

كما تم مناقشة الامر سابقا . فان هناك من يعتمد على وقف الصب فى منظقة اقل عزوم Zero Moment وهناك من يفضل وقف الصب فى اقل قوى قص Max Moment .
ولكن الاغلب وما تراه انه استخدام وقف الصب عند نقط الانقلاب للعزوم . ( طبعا يعتبر اقصى قوى قص ) وويحتج هنا بان الكانات هى الحاملة لقوى القص 

















* الكود الامريكى aci يقول بتلت البحر للكمرة 






* بالنسبة للكود المصرى اعطى حرية الاختيار بالنسبة لنقطة الانقلاب ( Zero Moment ) او اقل قوى قص ( Max Moment) . وفضل تلت البحر كالكود الامريكى 





*


----------



## رزق حجاوي (20 فبراير 2015)

Civil Ahmed Ragab قال:


> ما فائدة الجزء الابيض الموجود فى الحائط الخرسانى .م. *رزق حجاوي*


السلام عليكم
يتم استخدام البولسترين في الجدران السلحة لاحد الهدفين :

لتأمين تداخل للخرسانة القديمة مع الجديدة من خلال تأمين فراغ للتراكيب وحديد التسليح
وضع تشريك حديد التسليح وبعد صب الخرسانة للجدار يتم ازالة البولسترين وتصحيح حديد التسليح لتأمين تشريك الحديد


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (20 فبراير 2015)

جزاك الله خيرا على التوضيح م. رزق . بارك الله لك.
ولكن هل الصورة التالية لها علاقة بموضوع التشريك . لانه يوجد جلب - لا اعلم للتحديد -- ام هى صورة مختلفة


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (20 فبراير 2015)

*استكمالا على موضوع نجارة وحدادة القبب الخرسانية . Domes  **

فهذه صورة اثناء صب قبة خرسانية باحد الجامعات بمصر .. ولا اعلم هل يتم تقفيل جانب خشبى على مراحل للصب للحصول على جودة مطلقة ام ماذا ؟ هذا لا أعلمه . 

ربما يفيدنا بها احد الزملاء بها فترة ان شاء الله . 















*


----------



## mohammed a mansour (21 فبراير 2015)

Civil Ahmed Ragab قال:


> *ولك مثله ان شاء الله يا رب *
> *نوع الاساسات يخضع للمكتب المصمم أ. محمد .. حسب الاحمال التصميمية من البدورم والطابقين .
> بالنسبة للمياه لا يؤثر وجود المياه .. الا انها تؤثر فى الاهتمام بالعزل والطريقة المثلى لجفاف الموقع لحين الانتهاء من البدورم . ليس لها اتصال قوى - نسبيا بنوع الاساسات-
> 
> ...


جزاك الله خيرا م أحمد .. وشكرا علي التوضيح ..


----------



## mohammed a mansour (21 فبراير 2015)

من أخطر المشاكل التي قد توجد في موقع مخصص للبناء ..
وجود بيارات قديمة تحت منسوب التأسيس لم يتم اكتشافها .

لأنها قد تتسبب في أضرار بالغة للمبني أو انهياره أجزاء منه ( لا قدر الله ) 
إذا لم يتم اكتشافها ومعالجتها ..
هذه الصور من أحد المواقع التي وجد بها بيارة قديمة بعمق كبير 
وكانت بالكامل تحت منسوب التأسيس لباقي الموقع ولم تكن ظاهرة 
والحمد لله تم اكتشافها أثناء تنفيذ جسات التربة للموقع قبل الحفر ..



وهذا يؤكد علي أهمية اجراء جسات التربة لمعرفة طبيعة التربة أسفل البناء 
والتأكد من عد وجود تكهفات او تربة رخوة غير ظاهرة ..


----------



## mohammed a mansour (21 فبراير 2015)

*وجود بيارات قديمة في موقع مخصص للبناء*

ودي صور بتوضح حجم البيارة بالنسبة لبقية الموقع ..


----------



## رزق حجاوي (21 فبراير 2015)

Civil Ahmed Ragab قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا على التوضيح م. رزق . بارك الله لك.
> ولكن هل الصورة التالية لها علاقة بموضوع التشريك . لانه يوجد جلب - لا اعلم للتحديد -- ام هى صورة مختلفة


السلام عليكم
الصورة التي ارفقتها توضح الوصلة الميكانيكية Mechanical Coupler حيث يتم تثبيت جزء منها في الجدار او العمود ويكون على شكل حرف L وفي نهايتة تكون مفة muff وبعد الصب يتم الوصل من خلال قضيب مسنن threaded steel bar وقد تم شرح ذلك سابقا
​http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t350447-4.html
​


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (21 فبراير 2015)

mohammed a mansour قال:


> من أخطر المشاكل التي قد توجد في موقع مخصص للبناء ..
> وجود بيارات قديمة تحت منسوب التأسيس لم يتم اكتشافها .
> 
> لأنها قد تتسبب في أضرار بالغة للمبني أو انهياره أجزاء منه ( لا قدر الله )
> ...



جزاك الله خيرا على الصور المرفقة م. محمد .. 
وحتى اذا لم يتم اجراء جسات .. فالسؤال عن تاريخ الارض مهم جدا جدا فى مثل هذه الحالات .. فربما حتى الجسات الميكانكية لا تكتشف ذلك ..
والله اعلم ما قد يحدث اذا تم البناء مع وجود جزء البيارة كما بالشكل .


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (21 فبراير 2015)

*** بالنسبة لتشيدد المداخن خاصة فى محطة توليد الكهرباء .. 







يتم التاكد من انحراف المدخنة كلما زاد الارتفاع مع التشييد باستخدام الشدة المنزلقة . وللاسف لا اعلم اسم هذا الجهاز . 
والصورة اثناء انشاء احد المحطات الحرارية فى مصر .





*


----------



## majdyjarad (21 فبراير 2015)

شكراا لكم على هذه المعلومات القيمة


----------



## majdyjarad (21 فبراير 2015)

الله يوفقك


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (21 فبراير 2015)

*بالنسبة لطرق نزح او تخفيض المياه الجوفية Dewatering System  **

بالنسبة للابار العميقة Deep Well > 
كما تم ذكر ان عمق التخفيض لطريقة الحراب او الابار الابرية يكون فى حدود 6م . ويمكن اللجوء الى عدة مراحل لقد يصل العمق حتى 24م .. ولكن هذه المراحل قد لا تكون اقتصادية او مكلفة . وحتى اذا اردنا تخفيض عمق اكبر من ذلك . 
نلجا للابار العميقة . 
يحدد العدد والمسافات الشركة المنفذة . حسب طبيعة التربة والمنشآت المجاورة .. 






* صورة لدق القايسون او الغلاف المعدنى لماسورة البئر ( وغالبا الماسورة معدنية بقطر من 8 - 16 بوصة ) 












* وكما وضح فى مشاركة سابقة تترك حتى الانتهاء من الاعمال تحت سطح الارض .











* ملاحظة بعد تنزيل ماسورة البئر يتم وضع زلط خاص بالابار يسمى Pea Gravel قطره من 1- 4مم . الى مسافة الجزء المثقب من اسفل الماسورة واعلاه بما يقارب 1م 






وحال توفر معلومات اضافية سيتم اضافتها لاحقا ان شاء الله
*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (21 فبراير 2015)

** بالنسبة لطرق الحفر المختلفة :-**

عنما تم الاشارة الى استخدام الترنشر Trencher .فى الحفر . فكانت الاشارة الى ترنشر سلمى يخرج ناتج الحفر على احد الجانبين .







* وهذه صورة توضح ان يد يستخدم الترنشر لقاع الخدنق خاصة مع صعوبة التربة ومع عمق الحفر .







*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (21 فبراير 2015)

*ملاحظة تنفيذية عابرة 

* يوجد تمسك غريب فى بعض المناطق بدول الخليج على الا يزيد عرض العمود عن 20 سم . 
طبعا بالنسبة للصورة قد يكون المساحة التى تم توفيرها بعمل بلاطة سقوط Drop Panel افضل ولها نسبة ربح افضل . لكن هى صورة تعبيرية لتقريب المعنى .






* ملاحظة تعقيبية على ما تم ذكره بخصوص الانتباه صدفة او بسطة نص الدور . فينتهى عندها صب منسوب الاعمدة . و
وهذه صورة لم ينتبه الى منسوب صب الاعمدة ولجا الى بعض التكسير فى العمود . للاسف 







*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (22 فبراير 2015)

** بالنسبة لاعمال شدات ( طوبار ) العناصر الخرسانية المختلفة .**

بالنسبة للشدة المنزلقة Sliding - slip Formwork














* معدل الرفع .. وتقريب لمعدلات الانجاز من طول المبنى 














* القضيب المعدنى للشدة 










*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (22 فبراير 2015)

*من طرق صب الخرسانة فى الموقع Placing Concrete Methods :- **

خاصة لبعض المواقع ف**ى مصر** او المناطق البسيطة . يعتمد على صب القواعد بالبرويطة . ويعتمد على سكة خشبية تحمل على شدة القواعد .
كبعا مع حركة العمال قد لا يكون القواعد او الميد مظبوطة تماما . لكن هى مستخدمة نظرا للامكانيات . 
طبعا لازم يكون فى عدد كافى من العمال والبرويطات . علشان الانجاز . 
وطبعا البرويطة بتمل من خلاطة نحلة يتم ايافا فى مكان مناسب قدر الامكان . 































** صور أثناء صب الخرسانة العادية وتلاحظ ان ارتفاع الخرسانة على الاقل 30 او 40 سم 
















الصور فى المرفقات اذا لم تظهر لديك
*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (22 فبراير 2015)

** صورة اثناء انشاء اساسات احد الابراج .
لاحظ ان الكمرة الحجاب تم عملها مرتين . للتقوية اكثر 
لاحظ على انه تم عمل كمرة رابطة لررؤوس الخوازيق . تم عمل كمرة رابط على مستوى تانى . خاصة خاصة اذا كا سيتم النزول بعمق اكبر . 
لاحظ دعم الكمرة الحاب بخازوق لتقليل ترخيمها والاستفادة القصوى منها كضاغط على الكمرة الرابطة لرؤوس الخوازيق 






طبعا لا تستخدم كل هذه التقويات لكل موقع . انما تخضع لظروف الموقع وخبرة المهندس المنفذ
*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (23 فبراير 2015)

بالنسبة للارضيات الصناعية industrial floor 

* مميزات هذه الارضيات .







* احد انواع الارضيات التى تتحمل اوزان ثقيلة . وازان خفيفة اى متوسطة 







وسنذكر هنا الارضية من مادة ايبوكسية ذاتية التسوية .


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (23 فبراير 2015)

*استكمالا على المشاركة السابقة فهه صور بسيطة لتنفيذ هذه الارضية فى احدى محطات توليد الكهرباء بالرياض 

طبعا سماكة هذه الارضيات بسيطة مليمترات . اى زيادة يتم تكسيرها . ويجب ان تنتبه كمهندس تنفيذ اذا كان سطح الخرسانة الذى تقوم يتنفيذه سيستقبل هذه الارضية الايبوكسية ام لا . تفاديا للتكسير او عجعل التكسير اقل ما يمكن 











تلاحظ فى الصورة التالية صغر سماكة المونة الايبوكسية 











صور المشاركتين فى المرفقات 

*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (25 فبراير 2015)

Civil Ahmed Ragab قال:


> *بالنسبة لبلاط الاسطح Floor Tiles
> 
> معلومة بسيطة عن البلاط السنجابى + طريقة الممفضلة للفواصل فى الاسطح (قطع اللحام )
> تكون الفواصل غير متصلة كما فى البلاط او السيراميك العادى على استقامة واحدة .. فى محاولة لمنع لتسريب المياه اذا وجد
> ...



واستكمالا على المشاركة السابقة Roof Flooring

ي*همل كثير من المهندسين عمل فواصل فى بلا السطح . 
* صورة من سطح احد الفلل فى الامارات باستخدام بلاط موزاييك ( والاشهر طبعا فى الاسطح الموازيكو او الموزاييك )






* صورة من سقف احد الجامعات بالمملكة ( والبلاط الموجود بالصورة يسمى بلاط فخارى )






لكن يتوجب معالجة الفاصل جيدا . حتى لا يكون عرضة لتسريب المياه . 
طبعا هذه الاسطح غالبا فى مناطق يكون السطح فيها معرض لفرق درجات حرارة بين الصيف والشتاء . ربما توجد بعض المواقع لا تخضع لهذه الظروف . 
فيمكن تقليل الفواصل .وتبليط مساحة اوسع بدون فاصل *


----------



## م تامر وفا (26 فبراير 2015)

موضوع مفيد


----------



## mohammed a mansour (26 فبراير 2015)

جزاك الله خيرا م أحمد .. دائما إضافاتك متميزة ..


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (26 فبراير 2015)

*صب الاعمدة الخرسانية مع السقف** .. امر لا مشكلة انشائية منه . 
يمكن ذلك ولكن يخاف من حدوث تعشيش او تسويس للاعمدة خاصة مع وجود حديد السقف وكثافته . 
واذا حدث شيئ لشدة الاعمدة يصبح من الصعب تعديله . فييجب ان تكون الشدة قوية ( بالسوق شدة من نار ) . تلافيا لحدوث مشكلة قد تسبب الكثير من المشاكل . 
ويراعى خاصة اذا كان هناك فرق بين المحتور الاسمنتى للاعمدة او الكمرات او السقف . 
ويراعى استخدام الهزازات بعناية خاصة مع الاعمدة . ويمكن فك اتجليد الاعمدة تانى يوم . لمعالجته . والسقف تتحمله الشدة الخشبية 






















*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (27 فبراير 2015)

*بالنسبة لاعمال العزل السائل :
خاصة فى مصر 

اذا كان مستوى السملات واو الميداة او الجسور الارضية اعلى مستوى القواعد وتم العل قبل عمل الميدة ان يترك مكان السمل بدون عزل لتماس الخرسانات 














واذا كان فى نفس المستوى فلا باس من عزل السط كاملا 






*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (27 فبراير 2015)

*ما ملاحظتك للصورة التالية لم يقوم به هذين الراسين ؟







*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (27 فبراير 2015)

*الصورة السابقة اثناء دمك التربة فى جزية جبل على بالامارات .







وهى توضح احد طرق تحسين خواص التربة عن طريق استخدام خاصية الغمر والاهتزاز 






وهى طريقة قريبة من طريقة التحسين التى تم ذكرها سلفا عن طريق الدمك الديناميكى باستخدام الكتلة الصادمة Free Fall Hammer






والفكرة تعتمد على عند توجيه الاسطوانة راسيا فى المكان المطلوب مع ضخ تيار من المياه ( او الهواء ) تحت ضغط عالى تهبط الكتلة الى العمق المطلوب وتصدر الاسطوانة اهتزازات تعمل عل دمك التربة 






ويمكن اضافة تربة رملية موردة من خارج الموقع لخطلها مع تربة الموقع . 
وقد تستخدم ايضا اعمدة من الزلط stonel Columns > بنفس الطريقة السابقة مع اضافة كميات من الزلط بمثاس صغير ( 10 - 80 مم) مع رفع وتنزيل الاسطوانة ببطء ليختلط الزلط معتربة الموقع . وقطر العمود تقريبا فى حدود ( 60 - 100سم ) . والمسافة بين الاعمدة تقريبا ( 1- 3م)








* صورة توضح نفاثات المياه nozzels للموقع اعله فى جزيرة جبل على 


















* الصورة كاملة مع الونش الرافع 









* وهذه صورة استخدام اعمدة الزلط اثناء انشا محطة شمال جدة الحراية لانتاج الكهرباء 
واستخدم فيها الدمك الميكانيكى باستخدام الكتلة حرة السقوط + اعمدة الزلط لاعماق تحسين مطلوبة حتى عمق 7م وازيد . لمساحة كبيرة قد تتجاوز 700 الف م2 .حتى تتطلب وسيلة اقتصادية لتحسين التربة 






واذا توفرت تفاصيل اكثر سيتم اضافتها لاحقا ان شاء الله 
*


----------



## ahmedXPibrahim (27 فبراير 2015)

*بحث اساسيات تنفيذ المبانى*

*بحث اساسيات تنفيذ المبانى 27/2/2015
http://www.mediafire.com/download/c17c22sjpcocssw/بحث+اساسيات+تنفيذ+المبانى.zip
*​


----------



## إقرأ و إرتقي (27 فبراير 2015)

بارك الله بكم و جزاكم كل خير


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (28 فبراير 2015)

بالنسبة لاعمال الشبابيك - النوافذ - الدرايش . 

من انواع الستائر المستخدمة عليها


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (28 فبراير 2015)

*بالنسبة لتسليح العناصر الخرسانية المختلفة **

** بالنسبة لتسليح القواعد المنفصلة Isolated Footing 














بالنسبة لاتجاه الفرش ( الحديد الرئيسى ) هو هو فى الاتجاه القصير ام الاتجاه الطويل . 

الكود المصرى حدد ان الفرش فى الاتجاه الطويل باعتبار العزم الاكبر ( واتجاه الرفرفة - المسافة بين العمود ونهاية القاعدة - الاكبر ) 






ولكن قد ييكون فى المخطط العكس ويذكر ذلك صراحة 







وفى احيان كثيرة تكون الرفرفة متقاربة ولن يفرق كثيرا اختلاف الامر .. لكن وجب التنيه ما بالكود وما قد يعتبره المصمم .

ونقطة اخرى . احيانا فى بعض الاعمال الاهلية وبعض الحكومية قد يتم عمل تسليح الفرش او الغطا برجل ورجل . اى ان الرجل تبادلية . -- اى على شكل Lوليس شكل U 
ربما يلجا اليها للتوفير فى تقطيع الحديد ومع قلة عدد الادوار . ومع بساطة المشروع . لكن يجب ان يكون هناك اتفاق مع الاستشارى بخصوص النقطة . 
لان الاستشارى قد يرفضها . 









** بالنسبة لتسليح الميدة او السمل او الجسر الارضى او الشناجات 
اذا وصل العرض ل 40 سم يتم عمل كانة داخلية 









*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (1 مارس 2015)

*فى الميانى سابقة التجهيز او سابقة الصب Precast Building  **

تم ذكر اتصال العمود مع رقبة العمود فى مشاركة سابقة . - ولنا عودة مرة اخرى ان شاء الله .
وهنا نذكر جزئية بسيطة بخصوص الوصلات 

فالاعمدة سابقة الصب 






تاتى موردة ف الموقع جاهزة للتركيب 






ويتم تركيبها بوساطة الاوناش 
















وياتى العمود بكامل ارتفاع الادوار دون وصلة .. لكن ربما يزيد عدد الادوار ويصبح عملية نقل العمود مسالة صعبة . وقد يلجأ للوصلات . فما قد تكون بعض الاشتراطات .













وللاسف لا تتوفر صورة توضيحية للوصلة وحال توفرها سيتم اضافتها لاحقا ان شاء الله .
الصور فى المرفقات اذا لم تظهر . 
*


----------



## angell_eyess_90 (1 مارس 2015)

*شكرا على هذه المشاركة*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (1 مارس 2015)

*ما ملاحظتك للصورة التالية : *


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (1 مارس 2015)

*الصورة السابقة توضح طريقة من طرق الانشاء الحديثة للممبانى . لما يسمى بالبلاطات المرفوعة Lift Slab 






* صورة بسيطة للتركيب 





وما دمنا قد أتينا على ذكر هذه النقطة . فنحاول قدر المستطاع تقرب بعض الصور لهذا النوع . 
ونبدا بمعلومة بسيطة حو التركيب ونبداها بالاعمدة . طبعا الاعمدة هنا فى البلاطات المرفوعة شانها شان المبانى سابقة الصب او التجهيز تاتى جاهزة للتركيب فقط . ويتم عمل الاساسات بالموقع . ويتم تركيب العمود داخل قميص خرسانى فى القاعدة . 

من طرقالوصلات 












وقد تعرضا سابقا لمعلومة بسيطة حول تركيب ب steel plate فى المبانى سابقة التجهيز 












ونذكر معلومة بسيطة عن التركيب فى جيب او تجويف pocket























الصور فى المرفقات اذا لم تظهر .

وهنا ننتهى الى ذكر هذه المعلومة .. ان شاء الله فى المشاركة القادمة سنتعرض لكيية رفع هذه البلاطات بعد تثبيت الاعمدة سابقة الصب فى الاساسات 
من تركيب الجاكات الرافعة على الاعمدة ووسائل اتصال البلاطة بعد رفعها بالاعمدة .

*


----------



## usama_usama2003 (3 مارس 2015)

صور جديدة لمشروع المسجد


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (3 مارس 2015)

usama_usama2003 قال:


> صور جديدة لمشروع المسجد


*
جزاك الله خيرا م. اسامة على الاضافة لمسجد جامعة تبوك .
وما زال البحث جاريا عن مخطط لهذا المسجد وسيتم ارفاقه ان شاء الله *


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (3 مارس 2015)

*استكمالا على طريقة انشاء البلاطات المرفوعة . 
واسف اذا لم تكن الصور وضاحة بالجودة المطلوبة لان الموضوع قليل جدا صوره على البحث .

**** الراوفع Haydraulic Jack** توضع عند قمة كل عمود . ويتصل بالرافعة 2 قضبان حديدية مقلوظة . طاقة الرافعة تقريبا حدود 50 طن وقد تزيد ومسافة الرفع تقريبافى حدود 2م / الساعة 
طبعا تعمل الروافع معا ويكون مستوى البلاطة المرفوعة افقى تماما . وتكون هناك وحدة تحكم للتحكم فى الرافع معا .
ولا يتم رفع البلاطة الا بعد وصولها للمقاومة المطلوبة 
















ونستكمل فى المشاركة القادمة ان شاء الله وسيلة تثبيت البلاطات مع الاعمدة .
*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (3 مارس 2015)

** اثناء صب البلاطات فوق بعضها يراعى ان يتم رش مادة عازلة spray – Bond Breaker للفصل بين البلاطات لمنع حدوث التصاق بين البلاطات المصبوبة .







* الكولار collar . 
هيكل حديدى يكون حول الاعمدة السابقة الصب .وفايدته بتيجى بعد ما يتم تصبيت البلاطة . ينقل الحمل من البلاطة للعمود . ومكوناتة كما بالصورة التالية .


















* جز معدنىSteel Insert مختفى داخل العمود قبل الصب ويتم تخليف تجويف اعلاه لترتكز عليه البلاطة 

*بعد وصول البلاطة الى منسوبها يتم تثبيت connector فى التجويف الذى اشرنا اليه فوق steel insert 













من المشروعات التى بنيت بالطريقة مشروع ابراج الميريلاند بالقاهرة ومشروع مساكن هيئة الشرطة بالمعادى ... 

* معلومة بسيطة لمعدل الاداء لحين التاكده منها .

مبنى 10 طوابق بمسطح 800م2 . يحتاج الى 50 يوم عمل .
وعلى شكل تقنية البلاطات المرفوعة فقد تم ادراج مشاركة مشاركة سابقة لرفع حلة خزان مياه فى احد الشمرايع بالرياض 






واذا توفرت صور اكثر تفصيلا سيتم اضافتها لاحقا ان شاء الله . لان الموضوع مواده المتوفرة قليلة .
*


----------



## رزق حجاوي (3 مارس 2015)

Civil Ahmed Ragab قال:


> *استكمالا على طريقة انشاء البلاطات المرفوعة .
> واسف اذا لم تكن الصور وضاحة بالجودة المطلوبة لان الموضوع قليل جدا صوره على البحث .
> 
> **** الراوفع Haydraulic Jack** توضع عند قمة كل عمود . ويتصل بالرافعة 2 قضبان حديدية مقلوظة . طاقة الرافعة تقريبا حدود 50 طن وقد تزيد ومسافة الرفع تقريبافى حدود 2م / الساعة
> ...


السلام عليكم
انتشر هذا النوع من البناء بطرق واساليب مختلفة في اكثر من دوله مثل رومانيا ، بلغاريا، روسيا وتكون هذه البلاطات مجهدة flat postensioned slab وذلك للتقليل من وزنها.
يتم صب البلاطات على الارض او تركيبها precast concrete slab في موقعها (اكثر من بلاطة)ومن ثم يبدأ ​رفعها (عموديا) بواسطة الجكات Jacking ومن التثبيت​ والتركيب يبدأ من الاعلى للاسف Top down coخمسينيات ونهاية سبعينيات القرن الماضي 1950-1978
وللمزيد حول هذا الموضوع اليكم هذه المشاركات السابقة.
​http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t348372.html
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t456168.html


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (3 مارس 2015)

*لا اعلم سببا للاسياخ التى بزاوية فى الصور التالية . الا ان تكون كرسى لرقة اللبشة العلوية . 
لكن لما هذه المعاناة . لا اعلم 

















*


----------



## رزق حجاوي (3 مارس 2015)

Civil Ahmed Ragab قال:


> *لا اعلم سببا للاسياخ التى بزاوية فى الصور التالية . الا ان تكون كرسى لرقة اللبشة العلوية .
> لكن لما هذه المعاناة . لا اعلم
> 
> 
> ...


السلام عليكم
من الملاجظ ان سماكة خرسانة النظافة اكبر من 10سم وبالتالي قد يكون المصصم قد ادخل خرسانة النظافة في تصميم اللبشة ولتامين عملهما مع بعضهما البعض قام بوضع حديد التسليح على شكل حرف Z وهي تعمل shear Connectors 
والله اعلم


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (3 مارس 2015)

*من الطرق السريعة لوصلات الخوازيق او الاوتاد التى اشار اليها م. رزق حجاوى سابقا 
وصلات او مرابط خاصة خلافا للحام او الوصلات الميكانيكية او التوصيل 











*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (4 مارس 2015)

*ما فائدة الاختبار فى الصورة التالية ؟ وما يتم قياسه ؟ 
*أثناء انشاء للحوائط اللوحية Dighram wall







كما معروف من طرق سند جوانب الحف سواء لانشاء الخوازيق او الاوتاد الخرسانية او الحوائط اللوحية . 



يتم سند جوانب الحفر خاصة اذا كانت التربة غير ثابتة .






ومنها معلق او سائل البنتونيت .






ولكن هناك اختبارات يتم اجرائها اولا للتاكد من استيفاء السائلللمواصفات المطلوبة منها . 






يجب ان تكون مدى اللزوجة للسائل bentonite slurry viscosity حسب قمع مارش من 32- 35 ثانية على اللتر 






* تملا القمع بالسائل من خلال الشبكة وتسد باصبعك الفتحة من تحت .. وحتى يمتلا .. ثم تترك اضبعك وتقاس الوقت الذى استغرقه السائل ليملا الكوب اسفله .


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (4 مارس 2015)

*بالنسبة لاعمال حفر الخوايق . ومعلومة بسيطة .
حالة التربة القاسية اسفل الراس البريمى Auger يضاف سن قطاع لتسهيل اختراق التربة . عادة هذه الرؤوس تصنع من مادة 
كربيد التنجسيتن له صلادة عالية Tungsten Carbide ومقاومة عالية للتاكل 

















*


----------



## رزق حجاوي (4 مارس 2015)

Civil Ahmed Ragab قال:


> *ما فائدة الاختبار فى الصورة التالية ؟ وما يتم قياسه ؟
> *أثناء انشاء للحوائط اللوحية Dighram wall
> 
> 
> ...


السلام عليكم
شكرا على المعلومات القيمة .
ولفهم الفحوصات الموقعية على مادة خلطة البنتونيت اليكم هذه الافلام التي تشرح التجارب الموقعية
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t2nRQM773iQ
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7O6pqN_lOUg

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC-OnI2B8IURYI3aMJchHTyw


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (4 مارس 2015)

*من مطلصحات اعمال السباكة Plumbing Works 

 **كوع جزمة** . يكون فى نهاية عمود صرف المطر لدفع المياه بعيدا عن الحائط .. واما ان تنتهى المياه الى جاليتراب ومنها لغرفة التفتيش . او الى الشارع . حسب البلدية 













وقليلا ان رايت استخدام كوع الجزمة . والاغلب هو استخدام كوع بلاستيك عادى سواء 4 او 3 بوصة .( اقل فطر لاعمدة صرف المطر 3 بوصة ) وهو يفى بالغرض ومتوفر .





*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (4 مارس 2015)

*فى اعمال مقاومة الحريق Fire fighting  **

للمهندسين المهتمين بالتسعير المناقصات فى السعودية .

-- بالنسبة لبعض المشاريع التابعة لبعض البلديات او فى العموم . اذا كانت هناك منظومة لمقاومة الحريق . 
فيوجد كاشف دخان وكاشف حرارى . ولوحة تحكم بالحريق . واجهزة انذار سواء يدوية او الكترونية .

هذه صورة من منافسة احد المشاريع وبها اسعار تقريبية .






* الكواشف 






* لوحة التحكم 





*


----------



## ahmedXPibrahim (4 مارس 2015)

*‎**اعمال التنفيذ كامله*
*الجسات الخوازيق الحفر الاحلال الردم الخنزيره*
*القواعد السملات الميدات الشدادات اللبشه*
*الاعمده الحوائط السلالم*
*السوليد سلاب الفلات سلاب الهوردى سلاب البانلدبيم سلاب*
*اعمال المبانى البياض الارضيات الدهانات النجاره المعماريه*
*الاعمال الصحيه الكهربائيه الميكانيكيه المعدنيه*
*الواجهات الزجاجيه القرميد الاسقف المعلقه صور التنفيذ*
*تنفيذ شبكات المياه الصرف الطرق*
*اعمال التصميم*
*الخزانات الكبارى شبكات المياه الصرف الطرق السدود القناطر *
*اعمال المكتب الفنى*
*حصر الكميات العقود كراسة الشروط المواصفات الفنيه*
*عماره*
*اسس التصميم المعمارى*
*مخططات الاوتوكاد*
*الخزانات الكبارى الفنادق الانفاق الابراج المساجد المستشفيات*
*محطات الوقود البلوكات الخطوط*
*رابط وان درايف*
*https://onedrive.live.com/redir?resid=1F115E0B1EB1319E%21404*
*رابط جوجل درايف*
*https://drive.google.com/folderview?id=0BwzU_3D80oMncnQtaGw1WTUxVXM&usp=sharing*
*رابط الميديافاير*
*http://www.mediafire.com/?7xp703f7o7rje*
*رابط الفورشير*
*لتنزيله كاملا انسخه لحسابك على الفورشير*
*http://www.4shared.com/folder/jYnl5Tpf/_online.html*
*رابط الدروب بوكس*
*https://www.dropbox.com/sh/cfui2r7iosyz3uf/AACzHCsjwS1uyFzZSiL2zJtia?dl=0*
*ملفات عماره*
*كتاب تشييد المبانى *
*http://www.4shared.com/folder/MzLVyECB/____.html*
*ابحاث عن دراسة و تحليل مبانى مشهوره *
*http://www.4shared.com/folder/_15z2XRs/___online.html*
*بحث تخرج ارض معارض و فندق مؤتمرات*
*http://www.4shared.com/zip/MV2yR6CW/_____.html*
*بحث انواع المبانى و البلاطات الخرسانيه*
*http://www.4shared.com/file/04IxlL9dce/____.htm*
*اسس التصميم المعمارى*
*http://www.4shared.com/folder/xOVxu2Yl/_online.html*

*بحث محور قناة السويس الجديده*
*http://www.4shared.com/file/nTxTrcovba/____.html*

*بحث اساسيات تنفيذ المبانى *
*http://www.mediafire.com/download/c17c22sjpcocssw/TanfizPhotos.zip*
*انشر بارك الله فيك و نفع بك*


----------



## عبدالله قواريق (5 مارس 2015)

موجود ف السوق بسكوت بلاستك بسماكات مختلفة


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (5 مارس 2015)

*هل تحتاج لتربة الاحلال بتربة زلطية الى دمك .؟ 












*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (5 مارس 2015)

حماية القواعد ورقاب الاعمدة . بمشمع بولى ايثلين P.E sheet او مادة الكارتونال Cartonal..
لم ارى مثل هذه الحماية الا من مواقع فى قطر .


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (5 مارس 2015)

Civil Ahmed Ragab قال:


> *هل تحتاج لتربة الاحلال بتربة زلطية الى دمك .؟
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*طبعا توجد انواع مختلفة من تربة الاحلال .. قد تستخدم تربة زلطية كما تم الاشارة فى صورة سابقة .
ولكن حسب ما استفسرت . يفضل عمل طبقة من الرمل على وجه طبقة الاحلال . وغمرها بالمياه لتغلل بعض حبيبات الرمل داخل حبيبات الزلط . ومن ثم يمكن للهراس ذا الاسطوانة الملساء smooth wheerl roller 

* اثناء انزال طبقة الاحلال 
( الصورة تم ادراجهل سلفاوكان للتنويه على ملاحظة عمل الاحلال مباشرة بعد الحفر للتحكم نسبيا فى المياه الجوفية - التربة الطينية غالبا فى مصر - . والصور القادمة عموما لاحد المواقع فى مدينة المنصورة ) 
*





* صورة اثناء انزال طبقة الاحلال ولكن الموقع جاف يسمح بانزال التربة بسهولة 








* يظهر اختلاط طبقة الرمل مع الزلط 






* رش المياه للمساعدة على تخلل الرمل للزلط .. ويبدو من صور اقرب مقاسات مختلفة للزلط المستخدم













* أثناء الدمك 











** ومن باب ذكر الشيئ بالشيء فان من امثل الاختبارات لمثل التربة هو اختبار التحميل plate Loading test











* ومن باب الذكر بالشيئ ايضا للمهندسين الجدد . هناك فرق بين زلط تربة الاحلال فهو متدرج المقاسات كبير وصغير . وفيه حبيبات لا تصلح ابدا للعناصر الخرسانية . وبين الزلط الرفيع ( السن ) المسنخدم فى خلط الخرسانة 






** ومن باب الذكر ايضا . هناك اختلاف بين احلال التربة الزلطية . وبين احلال التربة التى بها نسب مثلا من رمل + زلط +اسمنت مثلا ... فهذه التربة يتم خلطها مسبقا فى مكان خارجى ثم انزالها للموقع . 






هذا كل ما لدى . واذا توفرت معلومات اكثر تفصيلا سيتم اضافتها لاحقا ان شاء الله

الصور فى المرفقات اذا لم تظهر .


----------



## Hazim Gad (6 مارس 2015)

Civil Ahmed Ragab قال:


> .



جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (6 مارس 2015)

*بالنسبة لاعمال الشدات المعدنية .**
للمهندسين الجدد 

غالبا لضبط منسوب القائم المعدنى Steel Prop يكون هناك خابور صلب عالى المقاومة (بنز ) G- Pin 






قطره تقريبا ما يقارب 12مم . 







طبعا مع الاستخدام هذا المسمار يخرج من الماسورة .. وقد تجد النجار يقوم بتقطع حديد **8مم **( 10 مم لا يدخل ) عبارة عن قطع 20 او 15 سم . ويستخدمها للضبط . لا باس بها خاصة مع سقف بلاطة كمرية soild slab. -- ولكن ينتبه اذا كان حمل السقف ثقيل -- 





*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (6 مارس 2015)

*بالنسبة لاعمال العزل المائى Waterproofing **

من اصول الصنعة خاصة للعزل عند التقاء زوايا خرسانية كما فى جدران البدروم او القبو او السرداب . ان يتم عمل مونة اسمنتية او متلوتة او رقبة ازازة 5سم *5سم او حسب ما يناسب .. لان العزل فى هذه المنقطة صعب احكامه بوساطة لفات membrane






وفى الاغلب يتم اهمالها . نتيجة عدم اهتمام المهندس . 










*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (7 مارس 2015)

*بالنسبة للاغشية الصناعية للتربة >

وقد تمذكر geomembrane فى مشاركة سابقة وهذه صور بسيطة من احد المواقع فى فلسطين . 

































*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (7 مارس 2015)

*بالنسبة للاسورا الخرسانية concrete Fences  **

اذا استخدم قواعد منفصلة بدلا من القواعد الشريطية اسفل السور .. 
* فانه اذا كان هناك مجال لعمل رفرفة خارج حدود الارض يكون تسليح القاعدة بدون شبكة علوية . 






* اما اذا لم يكن هناك مجال لعمل هذه الرفرفة . فسيتم عمل العمود على ركن القاعدة مما يولد عزوم ناتجة عن اللامركزية eccentrecity 
وفى الاغلب سيتم عمل شبكة تسليح علوية . ولا يكتفى بشبكة تسليح سفلية . لمقاومة هذه اللامركزية 
















** وهذ لا يمنع ان تجد ان العمود فى منتصف القاعدة وتوجد ايضا شبكة تسليح علوية . لاختلاف الاحمال ومعاملات الامان للمصمم واهمية المشروع .







*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (7 مارس 2015)

*بالنسبة لاعمال المبانى ...

صورة ناقصة لمشاركة سابقة قد وعدنا بالبحث عنها بخصوص تقوية او تسليح الميانى . بعمل **كانة مثبتة فى العمود مع فرد شبك مجلفن** كالمسخدم فى اللياسة وذلك كل 3 مداميك . فهذه صورة واضحة 







لفة الشبك تقريبا حدود 10 م. سعر اللفة تقريبا حدود 5 ريال . 







*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (7 مارس 2015)

*بالنسبة لتسليح العناصر الخرسانية **

يفضل الا ينتهى حديد الافقى (البرندات Hz reinforcement ) للحوائط الساندة او الحوائط القصية فى الاركان > 

















*


----------



## رزق حجاوي (7 مارس 2015)

السلام عليكم
الذي يظهر في هذه الصورة هول sleeve PVC وذلك لادخال Tie Rods لنظام الشدة ,ولكن بدلا من تنفيذه بعرض الجدار تم تنفيذة زائدا عن عرض الجدار.وليس حديد التسليح الافقي للجدار.


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (7 مارس 2015)

رزق حجاوي قال:


> السلام عليكم
> الذي يظهر في هذه الصورة هول sleeve PVC وذلك لادخال Tie Rods لنظام الشدة ,ولكن بدلا من تنفيذه بعرض الجدار تم تنفيذة زائدا عن عرض الجدار.وليس حديد التسليح الافقي للجدار.



*لم** اقصد بهذه الصورة التسليح الافقى م رزق بارك الله لك . 
بل صورة التى تحتها مباشرة توضح ذلك عند الركن .. والصورة كانت لتوضيح شكل حائط القص او core فقط بعد صب الخرسانة عموما .. ليس اكثر ..
ولم اقصد فتحات الزراجين للتقوية التى نوهت عنها . :84:
وعموما جزاك الله خيرا على التعقيب . *


----------



## mohammed a mansour (7 مارس 2015)

جزاك الله خيرا م أحمد ...
دائما إضافاتك متميزة .. ومعلوماتك قيمة جداا..
جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك ..


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (7 مارس 2015)

*ما ملاحظتك للمواسير فى الصورة التالية؟
- اثناء انشاء جراج التحرير بالقاهرة -.**









الصورة توضح المواسير او الانابيب المستخدمة فى حقن التربة اثناء انشاء الجراج وهى تعد احدى طرق مقاومة المياه الجوفية . طبعا مع وجود حوائط لوحية digphram wall على جوانب الموقع تسند التربة وتمنع المياه . ولا يوجد سبيل للمياه الى اسفل الموقع فيتم عمل طبقة سميك تمنع دخلو المياه للموقع . هذه الطبقة كانت فى جراج التحرير بسمك تقريبا 4م . باستخدام مادة كيماوية 

طبعا هذه الطريقة مع تكلفة طرق النزح الاخرى وصعوبة عملها ايضا من مضخات وخلافه 











والحقن كما اشرنا سابق باختصار هو 
ضخ المواد المحقونة تحت تأثير الضغط وتلك المواد تأخذ شكل سوائل مختلفة اللزوجة وذلك لتتغلغل فى المسامات والفجوات بداخل التربة لتحل محل الماء والهواء التى تملأ الشقوق، والتصدعات والتجاويف في التربة أو الصخر

فيتم تركيب مواسير او انابيب حتى العمق المطلوب . ( وصلت فى هذا المشروع من 36 - 42م .
المواسير فى قطر فى حدود 3/8 بوصة من البولى فينيل كلوريد وتتحمل ضغوط عاليه .
مع زيادة سمك الطبقة ممكن عمل اكثر من ماسورة فى حزمة واحدة . 






* يتم الترخيم اولا بماكينة تخريم خاصة وصولا الى العمق المطلوب . بقطر تقريبا 133مم . ويوضع ثقل مع المواسير لسهولة نزلوها خلال الثقب . ويتم ضخ خليط من البنتوناينت + الاسمنت لسند الجوانب حتى الحقن .
فى الصورة التالية سيخ يتم تركيبها مع الماسورة 






* طبعا هناك نظام معين لتوزيع المواسير والمسافاتبينها وان كان غالبا يتم تورزيعا على شكل مثلثات قى المسقط الافقى . فى مسافات تقريبا 1.6م ليغطى كل ثقب تقريبا 2.2م2 .. لكن قد تتغير المسافات طبقا لنوع التربة وهذه صورة تم ادراجها سلفا 














*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (7 مارس 2015)

*ملحوظة استكمالا على المشاركة السابقة :0

1 - طبعا توجد مواد مختلفة للحقن من 
بطبقة من ( الاسمنت ) او ( طبقة من البنتونايت +الاسمنت ) او (مواد كيماوية ) ..
واستخدم فى المشروع كما اشرنا الطريقة الثالثة وهى سليكات الصوديوم sodium silicate >>وقد يستخدم كلوريد الكالسيوم .







المكونات :- 

الماء) صالح للشرب – سليكات الصوديوم ) وهى المادة الرئيسية – الومينات الصوديوم ) وهى المادة الملصبة 

2 * بالنسبة لكيمة الحقن تحسب من خلال المعادلة : 

n*A*T
n مسامية تربة الموقع
A المساحة التى يغطيها كل ثقب 
T سمك طبقة الحقن . 

طبعا تكون كمية تقريبيبة للاسترشاد . 

هذا وان توفرت معلومة اضافية سيتم اضافتها لاحقا ان شاء الله .
*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (7 مارس 2015)

*صور بسيط لتمديد كابلات تابعة لشركة الكهربا اسفل الطريق .































* الراس القاطع 






الماكينة 






واذا توفرت معلومة اضافية سيتم اضافتها لاحقا ان شاء الله
*


----------



## رزق حجاوي (7 مارس 2015)

Civil Ahmed Ragab قال:


> *صور بسيط لتمديد كابلات تابعة لشركة الكهربا اسفل الطريق .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


السلام عليكم
هذه الطريقة لتنفيذ الكوابل بنظام Trenchless او pipe jacking حيث يتم الحفر تحت الشارع بطريقة) free burrowing =free drilling اي بدون sleeve حيث يتم الحفر اولا وبعد انتهاء الحفر يتم تمديد الكوابل.


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (8 مارس 2015)

رزق حجاوي قال:


> السلام عليكم
> هذه الطريقة لتنفيذ الكوابل بنظام Trenchless او pipe jacking حيث يتم الحفر تحت الشارع بطريقة) free burrowing =free drilling اي بدون sleeve حيث يتم الحفر اولا وبعد انتهاء الحفر يتم تمديد الكوابل.



*جزاك الله خيرا م. رزق على التعقيب .
صراحة انا قعدت ما يقارب الساعتين ادور على كلمة Trenchless لم استطع الوصول اليها ( اقصد تمديد الكابلات تحت الطريق ماذا يصطلح عليه بالانجليزية ) *:84:.. 
*شكرا لحضرتك م. رزق *


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (8 مارس 2015)

** بالنسبة لتسليح العناصر الخرسانية المختلفة Concrete Element reinforcement.. **

ما الفرق بين تسليح العموديk فى الصورة التالية فان ابعادهما تكادا تكون متقاربة . للكن احدهما تسليحه الداخلى كلبسات . والاخر كانة صندوق مغلقة ؟ . للمهندسين الجدد . 











** الفرق أن الذى فيه كانات مصمم على انه عمود نفس تصميم الاعمده بمعنى انه عمود لكنه حائط طول قطاعه 5مرات عرضه. كما تعلمنا ... 
لكن الذى به كلبسات فقط فمصمم على انه شير وول shear wall فقط لمقاومة الزلازل >>> 

** اما العمود كما نعرف مصمم لمقاومة الاحمال الراسية والشير الاتى من اللامركزية للاحمال و قوى الزلازل و اى عزوم اتية على العمود ... 
لكن الشير وول يصمم على قوى الزلازل فقط لذلك نضع بارندات فقط وكلبسات لانه مصمم على قوى الشير فقط. وغير مصمم على احمال راسية تجعلنا نضع كانات صندوق ولذلك تلاحظ بالكود انه فى حالة التسليح الراسى المركز يكثف كانات صندوق عند الاطراف لتولد شير عالى فقط عند الاطراف . م. ياسمين عبد القوى 
*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (8 مارس 2015)

** بخصوص نجارة وتسليح العناصر الخرسانية .**
الصور الاتية من احد المجمعات السكنية المعروفة ببغداد بالعراق الحزين . 

ما فائدة تكلف عناء صب رقبة بارتفاع 10 او 15 سم عند الاعمدة اولا ثم معاودة النجارة ؟ وهل لا يترتيب عليه مشكلة انشائية .




















*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (8 مارس 2015)

** بالنسبة لشدة الاسقف المختلفة . **

بالنسبة للشدة المعدنية Steel form
كما تم الاشارة فى صورة سابقة بخصوص اطوال القوائم او الجاكات المعدنية فان 






يعنى ممكن نقول اقصى ارتفاع ممكن توصله هو 5.5م بصعوبة .. وكلما زاد الارتفاع يصبح هناك مشكلة .. 
وتتضح هذه المشكلة جلية فى شدة خارجة او كابولى . 
كما فى الصور التالية .. يتم استخدام قوائم فى راس قوايم . وهى ما لها من خطورة . 











طبعا الصورة السابقة اثناء انشاء احدى الفلل . يعنى المقاول ممكن بامكانيات متواضعة . 

ولكن اذا كان فى مشروع فيتم اللجوء الى قائم معدنى لتقوية هذا الجزء الخارجى ز والصور التالية من احد المواقع الانشائية بالعراق 





















الصور فى المرفقات اذا لم تظهر . 
*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (8 مارس 2015)

*بالنسلة لنجارة الاعمدة الخرسانية :- 






عند استخدام الزراجين tie rod لتقوية نجارة الاعمدة . فيكون هناك مربوعين خشب يم شد وحبس الزرجينة عليهما . 





ولكن ربما ااذ يم يتوفر لديك خشب كافى . قد يتم استخدام اسياخ حديد للربط عليها . لا اعلم مدى جودتها . ولم اجربها . لكن مستخدمة . وهذه الصور من احد المواقع الانشائية بالعراق .. 
















* معلومة جانبية مكونات الزرجينة المغلفة بماسورة بلاستيك Thru Tie







*


----------



## رزق حجاوي (8 مارس 2015)

Civil Ahmed Ragab قال:


> ** بخصوص نجارة وتسليح العناصر الخرسانية .**
> الصور الاتية من احد المجمعات السكنية المعروفة ببغداد بالعراق الحزين .
> 
> ما فائدة تكلف عناء صب رقبة بارتفاع 10 او 15 سم عند الاعمدة اولا ثم معاودة النجارة ؟ وهل لا يترتيب عليه مشكلة انشائية .
> ...


السلام عليكم
هذا اسمه shear key=Kicker وهو حسب المتطلبات البريطانية والهدف منه مقاومة اجهادات القص اثناء الصب لعدم ازاحة الشدة للعمود او الشدة للجدار ,وهو ينفذ للاعلى (كما في الصور) او للاسفل.
وقد تم شرح ذلك بالتفصيل في وقت سابق.
ويكون هذا kicker =Shear keyضروريا عندما يكون لدينا waterstop او يكون لدينا الجدران او الاعمدة fair face
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t308827.html
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t329132-223.html
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t252408.html


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (9 مارس 2015)

رزق حجاوي قال:


> السلام عليكم
> هذا اسمه shear key=Kicker وهو حسب المتطلبات البريطانية والهدف منه مقاومة اجهادات القص اثناء الصب لعدم ازاحة الشدة للعمود او الشدة للجدار ,وهو ينفذ للاعلى (كما في الصور) او للاسفل.
> وقد تم شرح ذلك بالتفصيل في وقت سابق.
> ويكون هذا kicker =Shear keyضروريا عندما يكون لدينا waterstop او يكون لدينا الجدران او الاعمدة fair face
> ...



اتفهم ذلك م. رزق فعلا .. ولكن كان فى الحوائط يتم تكلف هذا العناء لاجل تثبيت موقف مياه water stop >
أما هنا فلا يوجد Water stop > واذا كان لاجل تظبيط شدة العمود اعتقد هذا بسيط يمكن التحكم فيه دون هذا الكيكر او الدليل .. 
وعموما لا راى لها استخداما الا كما اشرت انها لضبط الشدة .


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (9 مارس 2015)

[FONT=AF_Najed]واستكمالا لما ذكر بخصوص طرق تخفيض المياه الجوفية [/FONT][FONT=AF_Najed]
[/FONT]
تم ذكر عده طرق لنزح المياه الجوفية Dewatering 
 § [FONT=AF_Najed]طريقة النزح السطحى surface[/FONT] § [FONT=AF_Najed]طريقة الابار الابريه. Well Point[/FONT] § [FONT=AF_Najed]طريقة الابار العميقه. Deep[/FONT] § [FONT=AF_Najed]طريقة حقن التربه Grouting ( آخر طريقة تم ذكرها ) [/FONT]
 
وهنا نتحدث قليلا عن طريقة تجميد مياه التربه.Soil Freezing 






وهنا نتحدث قليلا عن طريقة تجميد مياه التربه.Soil Freezing  




قد تبدو المشاركة اشبه بان تكون اكاديمية ليست للخبرة الفعلية .. لكن اعتبرها مقدمة لما قد يستكمل عليها يوما ما والله اعلم 







** كيف تتم عمليه تجميد التربه : 
تتم عمليه تجميد التربه بتمرير غاز النتروجين - أو أى غاز مماثل – او محلول كلوريد لكالسيوم من خلال مجموعه من المواسير المركبه فى شكل رأسى والمدفونه فى الأرض والتى تحتوى خلالها على المنشأ المراد تنفيذه ، عند ضخ الغاز وقيام هذه المواسير بالعمل ، يتكون عامودا ثلجيا حول كل ماسوره ، مجموعه الأعمده الثلجيه المتجاوره تشكل الحائط الثلجى حول المنشأ ..












ومن الاهداف تامين ستارة مانعة لنفاذ المياه كما مثلا فى حالة انشاء بيارة دائرية كما بالصورة التالية 






اما ان يستخدم سائل ملحى او النيتروجين . 
السائل الملحى ( Watery saline solution ) brine عبارة عن كلوريد الصوديوم + ماء . تصل درجة التجميد الى 40 درجة تحت الصفر . ..
النيتروجين اذا كانت مطلوب درجة تجميد منخفضة جدا . قد تصل درجة تجميده ل 196 درجة تحت الصفر عن ضغط 1 بار 





















وذنكر مثال بسيط . اثناء الانشاء فى احد اجزا شبكة المترو بفرنسا . 

يراد عمل شبكة على شكل قوس كما فى الصورة التالية 











صورة لدق المواسير افقية . 










واذا يسر الله صور اكثر تفصيلا ستضاف لاحقا ان شاء الله 
الصور فى المرفقات اذا لم تظهر .


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (9 مارس 2015)

*وما دمنا قد ذكرنا طريقة التجميد المعقدة ... فمن بابا الذكر نذكر النزح باستخدام النزح الاسموزى الكهربى . وهى مشاركة بسيطة جدا للاسف لكن هذا ما استطعت الحصول عليه .. وهى عموما لاعطاء فكرة بسيطة ليس اكثر .
**Electro – Osmosis dewatering 
وتستخدم لتربة ذات نفاذية منخفضة جدا . 
والفكرة عموما 












الطرف الموجب (الانود ) . قضيب معدنى قطر تقريبا 2.5 بوصة 
الطرف السالب (الكاثود ) . بئر يتم تجميع المياه منه وداخله ماسورة معدنية تثمل القطب السالب . 
المسافة بين الانود والكاثود تقريبا من 3- 5م .. والمسافة بين صفوف كل نظام ف حدود 6م . 
عند بدا التيار تبدا المياه فى التوجه الى القطب الساب داخل البضر ويتم سحبها منه >

وهذا كل ما لدى للاسف حتى لا تتوفر صورة حية لمشروه استخدمت فيه هذه الطريقة . 
*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (10 مارس 2015)

*صور بسيطة لتزريع اشاير لعمود فى ميدة خرسانية ... من احد المواقع السورية .**
ولكن لا اعلم ما فائدة ما يمسك الفنى فى اول صورة ؟؟



























*


----------



## رزق حجاوي (10 مارس 2015)

Civil Ahmed Ragab قال:


> *صور بسيطة لتزريع اشاير لعمود فى ميدة خرسانية ... من احد المواقع السورية .**
> ولكن لا اعلم ما فائدة ما يمسك الفنى فى اول صورة ؟؟
> 
> 
> ...


السلام عليكم
في هذه الصورة يتم توضيح طريقة تزريع حديد التسليح لعمود تقوية بين جدران البلوك (الطوب )على كمرة ارضية (شناج=ميدة) والشخص في الصورة يقوم بقياس عمق وقطر الحفرة hole وفي الصورة الاخرى يقوم بوضع مادة التثبيت في الحفرة grout


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (10 مارس 2015)

*بالنسبة لنجارة القواعد المسلحة .. 
-- للمهندسين الجدد --
قد تجد قواعد مسلحة يتم صبها مباشرة على التربة . دون وجود حتى صبة نظافة .. 
وهى حالة للاهالى التى قد يلجا اليها للتوفير .. ولكن قد تسبب ضررا مع مرور الايام ... وربما تجدها فى قليل من الاعمال المهمة , ولكن فقط خاصة فيما يتعلق بالأسوار .. وقد تقبل خاصة اذا كانت التربة صخرية قاسية .. 
وهى بطريقة عملها هكذا تفتقد لكثير من الدقة . ويجب الاهتمام بتوقيع اشارير الاعمدة . خاصة مع سهولة حركتها .. 
ويجب توفير مشمع بولى ايثلين يوفر حتى جز من الحماية ويفضل زيادة سماكته .. ويفضل زيادة الغطا الخرسانية تحت الحديد ليصل الى 10 او 15 سم . لتوفي حماية قدر المستطاع للحديد من اسفل ومن الجوانب 










*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (10 مارس 2015)

رزق حجاوي قال:


> السلام عليكم
> في هذه الصورة يتم توضيح طريقة تزريع حديد التسليح على كمرة ارضية (شناج=ميدة) والشخص في الصورة يقوم بقياس عمق وقطر الحفرة hole وفي الصورة الاخرى يقوم بوضع مادة التثبيت في الحفرة adhesive



*تم التعديل م. رزق فعلا .. فلم يتضح الامر الا بعد رؤية اشاير الحديد فى صورة لم تكن مرفقة مع الصور .. وتم التعديل سلفا .. 
وجزاك الله كل خير 

** وولكن قياس على العمق م. رزق . الى اى مدى يفضل ان يصل عمق التزريع ؟؟ *


----------



## رزق حجاوي (10 مارس 2015)

Civil Ahmed Ragab قال:


> *بالنسبة لنجارة القواعد المسلحة ..
> -- للمهندسين الجدد --
> قد تجد قواعد مسلحة يتم صبها مباشرة على التربة . دون وجود حتى صبة نظافة ..
> وهى حالة للاهالى التى قد يلجا اليها للتوفير .. ولكن قد تسبب ضررا مع مرور الايام ... وربما تجدها فى قليل من الاعمال المهمة , ولكن فقط خاصة فيما يتعلق بالأسوار .. وقد تقبل خاصة اذا كانت التربة صخرية قاسية ..
> ...


السلام عليكم
تسمح الكودات بصب الخرسانة مباشرة على التربة اذا لم تكن تحتوي على املاح او كبريتات مع زيادة التغطية cover لسماكة لا تقل عن 75مم وهذا وارد في الكود البريطاني والاسباني وغيرهما


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (10 مارس 2015)

روابط للقص فى منشأ معدنى shear studs 

ولكن ما نوع السقف الذى يناسب هذه المسامير ليثبت فيها ..


----------



## Hazim Gad (10 مارس 2015)

Civil Ahmed Ragab قال:


> * وولكن قياس على العمق م. رزق . الى اى مدى يفضل ان يصل عمق التزريع ؟؟ *



جزاك الله خيرا على هذا العمل الطيب Civil Ahmed Ragab
اعتقد ان العمق يكون حوالى LESS THEAN 10d OR 100mm
حيث d قطر السيخ المستخدام اذا كان هناك خطا ارجو التصحيح.


----------



## رزق حجاوي (10 مارس 2015)

Hazim Gad قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا على هذا العمل الطيب Civil Ahmed Ragab
> اعتقد ان العمق يكون حوالى LESS THEAN 10d OR 100mm
> حيث d قطر السيخ المستخدام اذا كان هناك خطا ارجو التصحيح.


السلام عليكم
هناك عددة عوامل تحدد عمق الحفر المطلوب لتثبيت حديد التسليح منها قوة الخرسانة ، قوة الشد التصميمية ، نوع المادة المستخدمة في التثبيت
ويمكنك مراجعة المرجع التالي ص6 حيث يحدد العمق المطلوب لكل قطر تسليح
http://www.motek.no/mediabank/store/14497/Hilti-HIT-HY-150-MAX-post-installed-rebars.pdf


----------



## م مثنى العزاوي (10 مارس 2015)

Hazim Gad قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا على هذا العمل الطيب Civil Ahmed Ragab
> اعتقد ان العمق يكون حوالى LESS THEAN 10d OR 100mm
> حيث d قطر السيخ المستخدام اذا كان هناك خطا ارجو التصحيح.



*السلام عليكم
نعم اخي الكريم, بالاضافة الى المتغيرات التي ذكرها استاذنا م رزق (قوة الخرسانة, نوع الايبوكسي...), ولكن تبقى المعادلة التي ذكرتها حضرتك صحيحة, (10فاي القطر المزروع). لكن هناك عدة عوامل يجب الانتباه لها عند التزريع تعتمد على نوع الفشل الذي ممكن ان يحصل, وهو اما فشل بالحديد المزروع(يصل حد الخضوع) او فشل الخرسانة(قلعها من مكانها- Cone Failure) وهذا بدوره يعتمد على المسافات بين القضبان المزروعة وبعدها عن الحافة(حافة العمود او الجسر او الصبة), وغالباً اخي الكريم, يكون فشل الخرسانة هو الحاكم, وعليه يجب ان تقدر قوة الشد التصميمية للقضيب المزروع من حقل (فشل الخرسانة)...ارجو الاطلاع على الصورة المرفقة, علماً اخي الكريم اني شخصياً قمت بالاشراف على فحص الايبوكسي جراوت لشركة TP في الموقع(Pull out Test) لحديد قطر 16ملم وكانت النتائج على التوالي 14 طن -و- 13.6 طن, ولكن كما قلت سابقا, الفشل يحصل في الخرسانة قبل الحديد في اغلب الاحيان...عذرا على الاطالة 

*


----------



## أيمن العزيبي (11 مارس 2015)

شكرا اخي الكريم .....وجزاك الله عنا كل خير


----------



## أيمن العزيبي (11 مارس 2015)

شكرا اخي ........لكن أحس انه البسكوت حجمه صغير شوي ....مرات مايعملش فاصل صحيح مابين الخشب والخرسانة


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (11 مارس 2015)

*بالنسبة لاعمال عزل القواعد المنفصلة isolated footing waterproofing >> **

قد تم التعرض فى مشاركات سابقة بخصوص عزل القواعد المنفصلة .. 
* وتعرضنا لانه فى الاغلب يتم فرش مشمع بولى ايثلين اسفل فرشة النظافة ومن ثم يتم تسليح القواعد .. 
* وتم الاشارة الى انه ربما يتم عزل وجه الخرسانة العادية . 
* والاشارة الى عزل اوجه القواعد وجوانبها وهو الامر الطبيعى 
* والاشارة الى انه بعد العزل السائل قد تستخدم الواحد من مادة الكارتونال لتعطى نوع من الحماية للقواعد ..

*** وفى مشاركتنا هذه .. **
صور توضح عزل وجه فرشة النظافة Lean Concrete بلفات الممبرين او الانسومات Insumat Membrane 
طبعا بعد العزل السائل . 
وصور لعزل ظهر وجوانب القاعدة بلفات الممبرين او الانسومات Insumat Membrane ايضا ... وهذه ربما اول مرة ارى عزل بلفات العزل على قواعد .. لكن الامر يخض نهاية لمواصفات المشروع .. 
ولكن المشروع له اهمية . حيث يمكن ان ترى ذلك من اعمال الامان والسلامة لاسياخ حديد نجارة الخرسانة العادية . 
والصور لاحد المواقع فى الامارات .
































*


----------



## ahmedXPibrahim (12 مارس 2015)

*بحث اساسيات تنفيذ المبانى تحديث 12/3/2015
https://www.mediafire.com/folder/td7e5x96tq63o/ahmed2050ibrahim
*​


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (12 مارس 2015)

بالنسبة لاعمال نزح المياه الجوفية . 
صورة للابار العميقة من بعد ..
والصورة التالية اثناء انشا مدخل مياه التوربينات لمحطة انتاج كهرباء بحد المحطات فى مصر .. التابعة لشركة شمال الدلتا لللكهرباء . 
وكما تجد استخدم ستائر معدنية حول موقع المدخل .. واستخدم آبار عميقة تعمل على مدار الساعة لابقا الموقع افا الى ان يتم صب خرسانة المدخل . وعمل مواسير الدفع النفقى اسفل الطريق ايضا .. 

وكانت هذه الصورة قد تم ادراجها فى مشاركة سابقة . 






وهذه صور بعد اكتمال انشاء المدخل .


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (12 مارس 2015)

Civil Ahmed Ragab قال:


> بالنسبة للارضيات الصناعية industrial floor
> 
> * مميزات هذه الارضيات .
> 
> ...



*ونستكمل على المشاركة السابقة 
وهنا نذكر مادة اخرى من المواد الايبوكسية للاحمال الثقيلة . 
وهى مادة من احدرى الشركات الرائدة فى مجال الكيماويات basf 






والصور لمخن ذا اجوا باردة 

















* فى مصنع أغذية 

*


----------



## Hazim Gad (12 مارس 2015)

رزق حجاوي قال:


> السلام عليكم
> هناك عددة عوامل تحدد عمق الحفر المطلوب لتثبيت حديد التسليح منها قوة الخرسانة ، قوة الشد التصميمية ، نوع المادة المستخدمة في التثبيت
> ويمكنك مراجعة المرجع التالي ص6 حيث يحدد العمق المطلوب لكل قطر تسليح


وعليكم السلام 
استاذى الفاضل مهندس رزق حجاوي
جزاكم الله خيرا على دعمكم الدائم.


----------



## Hazim Gad (12 مارس 2015)

م مثنى العزاوي قال:


> *السلام عليكم
> الفشل يحصل في الخرسانة قبل الحديد في اغلب الاحيان...عذرا على الاطالة
> 
> *


وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 
م مثنى العزاوي
جزاك الله خيرا على هذه المشاركة القيمة 
اسمح لى بالاستفسار عن معلومة سمعتها ان هناك نوعا من *جراوت **انا اعتقد ولست على يقين ان نوع عالى المقاومة الذى يستخدام فى مثل الحالة التى نحن بصددها الان واخر لتسوية الاسطح لتسوية منسوب الركائز فى الكبارى
هل صححت لى المعلومة اخى الكريم. *


----------



## رزق حجاوي (12 مارس 2015)

Civil Ahmed Ragab قال:


> *ونستكمل على المشاركة السابقة
> * فى مصنع أغذية
> 
> *


السلام عليكم
تمثل هذه الصور طريقة تنفيذ طبقة الحماية للارضيات الصناعية باستخدام Epoxy paint with Quartz sand وهذا الرمل يكون بعدة الوان 
وهذا النظام يستخدم عندما يكون هناك حركة اليات فوق الارضية مثل الفورك لفت 
وللتعرف اكثر حول طريقة تنفيذ مثل هذا النوع من الارضيات اليكم هذا الفيديو

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DC8V-pKmfq4


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (13 مارس 2015)

رزق حجاوي قال:


> السلام عليكم
> تمثل هذه الصور طريقة تنفيذ طبقة الحماية للارضيات الصناعية باستخدام Epoxy paint with Quartz sand وهذا الرمل يكون بعدة الوان
> وهذا النظام يستخدم عندما يكون هناك حركة اليات فوق الارضية مثل الفورك لفت
> وللتعرف اكثر حول طريقة تنفيذ مثل هذا النوع من الارضيات اليكم هذا الفيديو
> ...



جزاك الله خيرا على التعقب م. رزق .. 
ولكن ذكر استخدام البولى يورثين كان هذا معنون تحت الشركة التى كانت تقوم بالمقاولة ... 
واكيد تسمية حضرتك هى الاصح ..


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (13 مارس 2015)

** بالنسبة للشدات المعدنية . 
* صورة توضح اطوال الجاكات المعدنية لاحد الشركات للاحمال اخفيفية والثقيلة . 
للخفيفة حتى 5م .. والثقيلة حتى 4.87







* صورة لاطوال وابعاد الكمرات المستخدم فى الشدة . للكمرة 20 






*


----------



## م مثنى العزاوي (13 مارس 2015)

Hazim Gad قال:


> وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
> م مثنى العزاوي
> جزاك الله خيرا على هذه المشاركة القيمة
> اسمح لى بالاستفسار عن معلومة سمعتها ان هناك نوعا من *جراوت **انا اعتقد ولست على يقين ان نوع عالى المقاومة الذى يستخدام فى مثل الحالة التى نحن بصددها الان واخر لتسوية الاسطح لتسوية منسوب الركائز فى الكبارى
> هل صححت لى المعلومة اخى الكريم. *



*وجزاك خيرا من ذلك اخي حازم

في الحقيقة هناك انواع كثيرة من المواد الايبوكسية والمواد الاخرى ذات الاساس الاسمنتي, كل مادة لها استخداماتها, لم اعمل في الجسور, ولكن المادة التي تقصدها هي نوع من الخرسانة ذاتية الدمك Self consolidation concrete وتعطي قوة تحمل تبدأ من 55ميكاباسكال, أستخدمناها في بعض اعمال الصيانة, وتأتي بأكياس زنة 25كغم وتخلط فقط بالماء, واظنها ما تقصده في تسوية منسوب الركائز.
تقبل تحياتي
*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (13 مارس 2015)

** بالنسبة لنجارة الحوائط الخرسانية .. **

وغالبا فى مصر باستخدام زرجينة بلدى .. 
سيخ حديد 6مم او 8مم .. يتم لفه على النجارة بشاكوش او سيخ حديد .. 
وطبعا الزرجينة دى بيدخلها النجار بعد ما يكون خلص نجارة التطبيق للحائط لذا علشان يدخل السيخد بيرفع الواحد خشب اللتزانة بعتلة كما الموضحة بالصورة .. 















*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (13 مارس 2015)

بالنسبة لاعمال السباكة Plumbing 

بالنسبة لحوض المطبخ او المجلى - كما تسمى فى المملكة - . 
غالبا تكون من مادة الاستانلس ستيل ..
















* وقد تركب على دولاب للاشتفادة من المساحة اسفله . او على من الرخام او قاعدة من الرخام لاعطاء شكل جمالى واخفاء السيفون وتكون غاطسة داخله .


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (14 مارس 2015)

** بالنسبة لصب القواعد المنفصلة .. 
قد يلجا الى صب القاعدة على مرحلتين خاصة اذا لم تكون تقوية النجارة بالدرجة الكافية .. 
ويراعى الا تترك مدة طويلة بين الصب حتى المتصف واكمال صبة القاعدة لتماسك الخرسانة .






** سيخ الوتر فوق الكراسى المسلحة .. قد يستغنى عن مكانة فى الشبكة العلوية .. وويطلب بعض الاتشاريين حتى مع استخدما الوتر استخدام سيخ مكانه فوق .







*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (14 مارس 2015)

*استكمالا على اعمال الترميم والتدعيم ..
**
وقد تم ذكر فى مشاركة سابقة القيمص الخرسانى للعمود .. 
وهنا نذكر مشاركة بسيطة حول عمل قميص للقواعد المنفصلة . 
والخطوات تقريبا هى هى .. 

تقوية وعلاج الأساسات بزيادة قطاع الخرسانة : 
قد تحتاج إلى تقوية الأساسات بزيادة قطاع القاعدة فى الحالات الآتية :- 
*

*علاج عيوب حدثت بالأساسات من الناحية التنفيذية .* 
*-علاج عيوب حدثت بالأساسات من الناحية التصميمية* 
*تعرض الأساسات إلى هجوم كيماوى .* 
*وصول صدأ الحديد بالأساسات إلى مرحلة خطيرة .* 
*عند الرغبة فى إضافة أحمال جديدة إلى المنشأ . * 
* 


















* الحفر والتظيف حول القاعدة






* التخريم لتزريع الاشاير






يراعى قبل الزريع عمل زنبرة او تخشين لسطح الخرسانة لاعطا فرصة لتماسك اكثر مع الرسانة الجديدة






* تزريع الاشاير











* طبعا بيكون فى مادة ايبوكسية مع التزريع ممكن كمثل المادة التى ذكرناها فى قميص الاعمدة 






* ويتم صب الخرسانة مع الاضافات اللازمة كمادة اديكريت التى تم ذكرها سلفا ايضا .






* قاعدة فوق القاعدة . وهو توضح اختلاف التقوية من قميص فى مستوى القاعدة او فوقها .. حسب ما يتطلبه التدعيم 






واذا توفرت صور اكثر تفصيلا سيتم اضافتها لاحقا ان شاء الله

الصور فى المرفقات اذا لم تظهر .
*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (15 مارس 2015)

** بالنسبة لتسليح الاعمدة ... ** كانة نجمة او حجاب فى الاعمدة الخرسانية .. لعمود بابعاد 60 *60 سم كما تم الاشارة سابقا للمسافة بين افرع الكانة



*






* ايضا ستجد هذه الكانة فى العمود 40 *40 سم ..



* من باب التذكرة ايضا نذكر المسافة الراسية بين الكانات



*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (15 مارس 2015)

*بالنسبة لقوائم الشدة المعدنية الجاكات steel Props 





 **

هذه صورة من احد شركات السقالات .. 
وتظهر مختلف الابعاد والمواصفات لجاكات حسب الوزن .
جاك يتحمل 1.2 طن / جاك يتحمل 2طن / جاك يتحمل 4 طن .. دا ممكن تستفسر عنه لو انت مقاول وسوف تشترى هذه الجاكات . وفى الاغاب يكون متوفر لصاحب الشركة معلومات عن الجاك .






\






سعر الجاكات فى المتوسط فى المملكة .. 50 ريال . تزيد او تقل حسب نوع الجاك . 
تاجير الجاك فى الشهر تقريبا الجاك الواحد ب 3 ريال .. تزيد او تقل حسب الكمية المؤجرة .. 







*


----------



## ماسبيرو (15 مارس 2015)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
كنت اريد ان اعرف اذا فيه ملف pdf بيجمع مشاركات هذا الموضوع الشيق وشكرااااااااااا


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (17 مارس 2015)

*بخصوص الجردات سابقة الاجهاد prestressed Grider  **

نستكمل بعد ما تم ذكره من الصب وتجهيز الفورمة .. 
وهذه المشاكرة بخصوص ادخال الاسترندات او الجدائل Strands 
وانا لست مهندسا للمشروع . بل انا فقط مطلع عليه .. واتمنى ان استيطيع اكمال الامر حيث يتم الشد بالجاكات 
على كل .. طبعا يون معروف عدد الاسلاك للاستراند الواحد . ويتم ادخاله على مختلف طرق . لكن الطريقة الاغلب التى قت تتستخد هى الدفع سوا يدويا او آليا .. ويدويا قد يكون مناسب ولا باس به . 
* هذه صورة من الملاحظات العامة . ويتم ذكر فيها مواصفات الجردر






* مواصفات المختلفة لكل نوع من الاسترندات 






* شكل تخطيطى لادخال الاسترندنات






* عن قرب 






* ورقة البيانات المرفقة مع التوريد 






* شاسيه حديد تركب عليه اللفات لادخال الاسلاك 
















* بعد حساب الطول المناسب يتم قطع بالصاروخ . 






وان تمت عملية الشد خلال تواجدى سيتم ادراج الصور ان شاء الله .
اذا لم تظهر الصور على الرابط التالى 
http://www.4shared.com/rar/Cu5mMwayba/pic.html
*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (17 مارس 2015)

ماسبيرو قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> كنت اريد ان اعرف اذا فيه ملف pdf بيجمع مشاركات هذا الموضوع الشيق وشكرااااااااااا



للاسف لا تتوفر يا هندسة . كانت هناك محاولات فى البداية لكن للاسف لم تكتمل .. 
وربما يكون هناك فرصة ان شاء الله واحاول ان شا الله ان تكون فى اقرب فرضة .


----------



## رزق حجاوي (18 مارس 2015)

Civil Ahmed Ragab قال:


> للاسف لا تتوفر يا هندسة . كانت هناك محاولات فى البداية لكن للاسف لم تكتمل ..
> وربما يكون هناك فرصة ان شاء الله واحاول ان شا الله ان تكون فى اقرب فرضة .


السلام عليكم
اذا كان هناك من لدية الرغبة والوقت في تجميع مشاركات هذا الموضوع فاتمنى عليه للاستفادة بشكل كبير

وضع فهرس في البداية.
تبويب الموضوعات


----------



## amr2021 (18 مارس 2015)

Civil Ahmed Ragab قال:


> هل يجب ان يتسمر سيخ حديد التسليح من السقف حتى ارتكازه على الارض ؟ ؟



ممكن تسليح هذا السلم , وشكرا"


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (18 مارس 2015)

amrnassarallam قال:


> ممكن تسليح هذا السلم , وشكرا"



*للاسف لا تتوفر لدى يا هندسة .. ولو كانت لما كنت بخلت بها من بداية الامر .*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (18 مارس 2015)

** بالنسبة للاعمال الامن والسلامة safty 
الالوان المختلفة للمواد المستخدمة فى طفايات الحريق 






* شبك لاركان الاعمدة الخرسانية قبل اللياسة ... قليلا ان تجده مستخدم .. فغالبا يكون الشبك بين المبانى والخرسانة . واركان المبانى
لكن الافضل استخدامه طبعا نظرا لضعف هذه المنطقة .






*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (18 مارس 2015)

*م.رزق حجاوي
هل عمل البسكوت الخرسانى لزوم الغطاء الخرسانى فى الموقع ممنوع ؟ 

Site made concrete spacers is prohibited (BS8110 1997) and BS 7973؟! 











*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (18 مارس 2015)

صب مونة الجروات لاحد ركائز احد الكبارى فى الامارات العربية .


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (18 مارس 2015)

*ما ملاحظتك للصورة التالية .. صورة للبشة احد المداخن فى محطة توليد الكهرباء بمصر ؟*


----------



## رزق حجاوي (18 مارس 2015)

Civil Ahmed Ragab قال:


> *م.رزق حجاوي
> هل عمل البسكوت الخرسانى لزوم الغطاء الخرسانى فى الموقع ممنوع ؟
> 
> Site made concrete spacers is prohibited (BS8110 1997) and BS 7973؟!
> ...


السلام عليكم
حسب الكودات ومنها الكود الاردني فان عمل البسكوت الموقعي (قطع خرسانية) مسموح بشرط الا تقل قوة الكسر لهذا البسكوت concrete spacer عن قوة الخرسانة في العنصر الذي سيتم وضعه فيه وغالبا ما يستخدم في الاساسات وفي الخرسانات ذات الشدة الغشيمة(الطوبار الخشن =الذي سيتم عليه اللياسة /القصارة) اما في خرسانة fair face فيمنع استخدامة بسبب ظهور بقع في الخرسانة وهذا ممنوع.
BS 8110 prohibits the use of site made spacers and the concretesociety recommends that concrete spacers be made ofa minimum of grade C50 concrete. These spacersare likely to be critical as they affect the quality of theconcrete cover

وقم تم التفصيل في البسكوت في مشاركات سابقة


----------



## amr2021 (19 مارس 2015)

Civil Ahmed Ragab قال:


> *للاسف لا تتوفر لدى يا هندسة .. ولو كانت لما كنت بخلت بها من بداية الامر .*



اعلم هذا تماما" يا هندسة , فموضوعك معلومة فى صورة

 خير سفيرعنك .


----------



## سيف الدين مرزوق (19 مارس 2015)

Civil Ahmed Ragab قال:


> ** بالنسبة للاعمال الامن والسلامة safty
> الالوان المختلفة للمواد المستخدمة فى طفايات الحريق
> 
> 
> ...



يلاحظ في الصورة عدم ملأ الشبك بالمونة جيدا (تسمى هذه الخطوة في مصر تسليخ) ..
و ذلك يؤدي الى (تطبيل) مونة اللياسة بعد ذلك ..
تحياتي


----------



## سيف الدين مرزوق (19 مارس 2015)

Civil Ahmed Ragab قال:


> *بالنسبة لقوائم الشدة المعدنية الجاكات steel Props
> 
> 
> 
> ...



من العيوب الخطيرة لهذه الشدات عدم وجود تربيط أفقي و مائل (براندات و نهايز) مما يجعلها ضعيفة جدا في الاتجاه الأفقي ..
تحياتي


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (19 مارس 2015)

Civil Ahmed Ragab قال:


> *ما ملاحظتك للصورة التالية .. صورة للبشة احد المداخن فى محطة توليد الكهرباء بمصر ؟*



*كما معروف غالبا عند عمل تسليح رقتين للبشة او حصيرة raft or mat foundation 
بيكون فى كرسى لحمل الشبكة العلوية . 







وبعد الاستفسار . ولكن فى صورة هذه المشاركة . كما تم الاشارة هى لبشة لمدخنة ذات ارتفاع 152م .. وراتفاع اللبشة 3م . ويعتمد على التربيط . 

ونظرا لطول رجل الكرسى . فتحتاج لتدعيم . بنهايز مائلة حديد . ولا فائدة من قرب رجل الكرسى نسبيا .. 
فيتم عمل ارجل كرسى فقط مع لحامها فى سيخ الوتر وطبعا يتم زيادة المسافة بين الارجل . لحمل الشبكة العلوية ( م. ممدوح عمران ) .. 











*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (19 مارس 2015)

سيف الدين مرزوق قال:


> من العيوب الخطيرة لهذه الشدات عدم وجود تربيط أفقي و مائل (براندات و نهايز) مما يجعلها ضعيفة جدا في الاتجاه الأفقي ..
> تحياتي



صحيح م. سيف .. ولكن التدعيم باستخدام القوائم المعدنية فقط مستخدم حتى فى مواقع ضخمة . ؟؟


----------



## سيف الدين مرزوق (19 مارس 2015)

و لكن ما هو المنطق الهندسي في ذلك ؟
حقيقة رأينا شدات لمشروعات كبرى كباري و منشئات تنهار و الكارثة قد تحدث بنسبة 1 كل ألف و لكن لا أحد يعلم أين ستحدث الكارثة ربنا يسترها معانا ..
تحياتي


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (19 مارس 2015)

سيف الدين مرزوق قال:


> و لكن ما هو المنطق الهندسي في ذلك ؟
> حقيقة رأينا شدات لمشروعات كبرى كباري و منشئات تنهار و الكارثة قد تحدث بنسبة 1 كل ألف و لكن لا أحد يعلم أين ستحدث الكارثة ربنا يسترها معانا ..
> تحياتي



*بس الخوف من احمال ايه جانبية م. سيف .. بالنسبة لشدة السقف .. ؟*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (19 مارس 2015)

*صورة توضح تتابع الطبقات المختلفة للبشة برج المملكة فى جدة .. 

اللبشة محملة على خوازيق ، و تحتها فرشة عادية سمك ١٠سم مسلحة بشبك ملحوم ٨ مم ، مرتكزة على الطبقة الصخرية و يعلوها ٥ سم screed ثم عزل ضد الرطوبة ثم جيوتكستيل ثم الخلايا الموجبة للحماية الكاثودية ثم طبقة سكريد ٥ سم ثم اللبشة المسلحة بارتفاع 5م تقريبا . ( م. احمد عبد الله )





*


----------



## رزق حجاوي (19 مارس 2015)

Civil Ahmed Ragab قال:


> صحيح م. سيف .. ولكن التدعيم باستخدام القوائم المعدنية فقط مستخدم حتى فى مواقع ضخمة . ؟؟


السلام عليكم
بخصوص استخدام الجكات المعدنية في اعمال تدعيم الشدة الخشبية formwork للبلاطات فهذا مسموح به اذا تحققت الشروط التالية :-

يجب ان يكون الحمل على الجك اقل من الحمل التصميمي.
يجب ان يكون الجك عموديا.
يجب ان تكون الارضي التي سيتم التحميل قادة على تحمل الضغط الناجم عن الاحمال على الجك(في حالة كان الارضية غير خرسانية).
عدم السماح بالحركة الافقية للشدة .
والشرط الاخير يمكن تحقيقة من خلال 

اذا كان هناك جدران محيطية للمبنى فعندها يجب ان تكون الحمالات الرئيسية على الاقل 50% منها في كل جهة يصل للجدار بحيث تمنع الحركة الافقية (حسب الصورة المرفقة).
يجب ان يكون صب الاعمدة والجدران لمنسوب اسفل البلاطة او الكمرة تماما اي تكون الواح التصفيح ملامسة لخرسانة العمود او الجدار (حسب الصورة المرفقة).
اذا لم يتحقق احد الشرطين السابقيين فيجب ان يكون هناك تدعيم جانيى bracing للشدة الخشبية للبلاطة/ اشكالات (كما في الصورة المرفقة).
اذا زاد ارتفاع السقف عن (3.5) او 3 /حسب نوعية الجكات والحمل عليها يجب عندها ان يتم تحقيق الشروط الثلاث السابقة. او استخدام props with tripodنظام scaffolding













لاحظ الحمالات الرئيسية قد تم وصلهما للجدار من الجهيتن بحيث تكون مستندة الية ولا تسمح بالحركة الافقية.




لاحظ منسوب الصب للاعمدة واغلاق الشدة حول العمود بحيث ان ااعمدة يمنع اي حركة افقية للشدة.(ونفس الشرط بخصوص الجدران).





steel props with Tripod


----------



## ahmedXPibrahim (20 مارس 2015)

*باوربوينت بحث اساسيات تنفيذ المبانى كاملا
ازاى تنفذ مبنى ابتداءا من اعداد الرسومات المعماريه و حتى التشطيب النهائى مدعوما بالصور
http://www.mediafire.com/download/8cqcbsy0qmmzcx5/بحث+اساسيات+تنفيذ+المبانى+كاملا.pptx
*​


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (20 مارس 2015)

*تصميم شدة السقف . slab formwork design

شدة السقف كما معلوم تقريبا كما بالشكل التالى . 












عند التصميم يتم التاكد من المسافة بين العرقات stringers > والمسافة بين التطاريح joists والمسافة بين القوائم shores 
ولدين مثا لبسيط هنا لسقف بلاطة لا كمرية لباكية مساحتها 15*15 قدم .. – طبعا الواحد باقدم والبوصة فى المثال كله – 






تبدا فى حساب الاحمال . والبد فى حساب المسافة بين التطاريح joists 





هنا الاجهادات التى يتم التاكد منها هى اجهادات bending – shear – deflection 
حسب حالى الكمرة بسيطة الارتكااز او مستمرة ..
هذه الجداول توضح هذه القيم . ويحسب الطول اللازم لامان هذه الاجهادات .











* طبعا هناك قيم معروفة للاجهادات حسب نوع الخشب وقطاعه .. تكون فى الجدول التالى . 






وطبعا هتلاحظ فى الجدول معاملات زيادة او نقصان لهذه الاجهادات . وهما معاملين ( معامل تحميل الخشب ومعامل لرطوبة الخشب )







* طبعا هذه المعاملات حسب مختلف الاجهادات بتكون فى الجدول . 
* تتبقى ملاحظة بسيطة . قطاع المخشب المستخدم يتم عمل تخفيض لقطاعه حسب الجدول التالى 






* التاكد من المسافة بين العرقات 






وفى المشاركة القادمة ان شاء الله سوف نذكر التاكد من المسافة بين العرقات stringers

*تم الاستعانة بكتاب Formwork for Concrete 
M. K. Hurd 7th Ed (ACI 347-04()

http://www.mediafire.com/download/bb41lez8k14mhp8/Formwork_for_Concrete_Hurd.pdf

وكتاب 
4th Ed. Formwork for Concrete Structures R. L. Peurifoy *
http://www.mediafire.com/download/9...k_for_Concrete_Structures_Peurifoy_4th_Ed.pdf

والمثال المحلول من احد الكتب بالجامعات المصرية على الرابط التالى .

http://www.4shared.com/rar/LkmJDn_fba/Concrete_Formwork.html

اتمنى ان يكون الامر واضحا قليلا .


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (20 مارس 2015)

*وبنفس تصميم التطبيق sheating او حساب المسافة بين التطاريح joists .. 

يتم تصميم التطاريح للحصول على المسافة بين العرقات stringers > مع بعض الاختلاف البسيط فى الاجهادات 













ويتم تصميم العرقات للحصول على المسافة بين القوايم shores











وبذلك نكون قد وصلنا للمسافة بين القوائم ...
فى المشاركة القادمة نتاكد من متانة القائم والطول الانبعاج buckling length وهل يحتاج برندات افقية ام لا .
وتصميم النهايز ايضا Diagonal Bracing >>> أن شاء الله 


*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (20 مارس 2015)

التاكد من طول الاتبعاج للقائم , وقدرة القائم نفسه على حمل الحمل 





التاكد من التحميل بالنسبة للتطريح على العرقات .. وتحميل العرقات على القوايم
ولكن هناك معادلات لحساب bearing streses












* تصميم النهاير
اولا شكل تخطيطى لشكل الشدة عموما 











* النهايز b1











* النهايز B2











وبهذا نكون قد انهينا المثال ..واحاول ان شاء الله البحث عن شيت اكسل يحسب هذه الخطوات بسرعة .


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (20 مارس 2015)

*بالنسبة لاعمال المبانى او البلوك ..
متى يتم وضع اسياخ حديد تسليح للبلوكات . وهل هناك ملاحظة للصورة التالية 







*


----------



## heno9 (21 مارس 2015)

Civil Ahmed Ragab قال:


> *بالنسبة لاعمال المبانى او البلوك ..
> متى يتم وضع اسياخ حديد تسليح للبلوكات . وهل هناك ملاحظة للصورة التالية
> 
> 
> ...


 في حالة الإرتفاعات الكبيرة للحوائط و عدم وجود ميدة أو كمرة أسفل المباني


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (21 مارس 2015)

Civil Ahmed Ragab قال:


> *بالنسبة لاعمال المبانى او البلوك ..
> متى يتم وضع اسياخ حديد تسليح للبلوكات . وهل هناك ملاحظة للصورة التالية
> 
> 
> ...



*هذا النظام يسمى cmu) .. concrete masonry unit) 
للمبانى المسلحة المقاومة للزلازل


















** وتعليقا على الصورة :-**
( في حاله الحوائط المقاومه للحريق يكون التسليح الراسي في كلا العينين للبلوك الواحد تقريباً كل 21سم من حدييد 16م 
وفي حالة ان الحائط ليس مقاوم نكتفي بوضع التسليح الراسي في عين واحده فقط لكل بلوك تقريباً 42 سم كما انه يتم ملئ العيون بخلطه خرسانيه مقاومه للانكماش في العين التي بها سيخ الحديد بكامل طول الحائط حتى بلاطه السقف

والتسليح الافقى :- سلم هو تسليح من truss مقاوم للصدأ تقريباً 5مم قطر وبطول كلي 3متر ويوضع كل مدماكين يعني تقريباً كل 40سم راسياً وفي الوصلات يوجد منه على شكل الوصله سواء T h او L 

بالاضافه لما يسمى bond beam وهي بلوك على شكل u ويسلح ب 2Y16 افقياً ويكون اول مدماك منه ثم يكرر كل 120سم ( م. ممدوح عمران ) 
















. الصور فى المرفقات اذا لم تظهر .
*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (21 مارس 2015)

الصورة اثنا الانشاء فى احدى محطات توليد الكهرباء بمدينة البصرة بالعراق . 
م الذى يقوم به العامل فى الصورة ؟


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (21 مارس 2015)

*م. رزق حجاوي*
ألا يفضل ان يكون الخزان المعدنى او الاستيل يرتكز على القاعدة مباشرة لمزيد من الجساءة .
لما قد يلجا الى رفعه على جسور او كمرات معدنية كما بالشكل ؟


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (21 مارس 2015)

م. *رزق حجاوي* 
ما تسمى هذه الطريقة ؟ وهل هى لقياس دمك التربة ام لمقياس آخر ؟ 






هذا الموقع م. رزق فى مدينة حمد بن راشد بالامارات العربية وتم الدمك بطريقة الدمك الميكانيكى بالكتلة التى تسقط من ارتفاع حر free fall hammer






فهل هى طريقة قياس خاصة بطريقة الدمك هذه ؟ ام انها عامة بدون تخصيص معين ؟


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (21 مارس 2015)

*ما ملاحظتك للصورة التالية : *









الصورة توضح احد الالياف المستخدمة فى احد الانواع الخاصة من الخرسانات الى يسمى بالخرسانة الليفية fiber concrete 






و*مع اضافة هذه الالياف ممكن نتحدث عن زيادة فى مقاومة الضغط بنسبة 20% -- عن زيادة فى مقاومة الشد بنسبة 20 % - زيادة فى مقاومة الانحناء بنسبة 100 % - وطبعا زيادة فى مقاومة الصدمات وقوى الاحتكاك 


* نبذة عن اماكن استخدماها 






* منحنى يوضح اهمية الالياف لزيادة متانة الخرسانة وجعل الكسر غير مفاجئ






* وفى هذه المشاركة نذكر احد المواد وهى الياف البولى بروبلين 











* والتطبيق الموجود لاستخدماها فى ارضية مصنع خاصة مع استخدام معدات ثقيلة ومقاومة للاحتكاك 
وهنا فى احد المشاريع تم استبدال شبكة التلسيح بالياف البولى بروبلين مع ذكر المعدل المطلوب للمتر الممكعب 






















واخيرا هذه صورة من كمرة تم عليها اختبار الشد 






وحال توفر اشكال الياف اخرى سيتم اضافتها لاحقا ان شاء الله 

الصور فى المرفقات اذا لم تظهر*


----------



## جمل احممد (21 مارس 2015)

يا ريت ياباشا مهندس توضحلنا العزل بنفس الطريقه​
​


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (22 مارس 2015)

جمل احممد قال:


> يا ريت ياباشا مهندس توضحلنا العزل بنفس الطريقه​
> ​



*يمكنك البحث فى الموضوع .. وستجد كثير من موضوعات العزل تم مشاركتها .*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (22 مارس 2015)

** تثبيت المسامير المعدنية او الجوايط Anchor Bolt للبشة ذات ارتفاع كبير . مع عمل كرسى حديد للتثبيت المسامير مع البلتة الحديد
اثناء انشاء محطة لتوليد الطاقة الكهربية فى مدينة ينبع بالمملكة السعودية .
*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (22 مارس 2015)

تثبيت احد الصوامع الحديدة فى المديمة الصناعية بمدينة جدة بالمملكة العربية السعودية


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (22 مارس 2015)

** اعمال قاعدة الونش البرجى Tower Crane Base 
أثناء انشاء احد الفنادق بمدينة بدى بالامارات العربية المتحدة 
. 
اعمال الحفر والدمك 








بلوك او طابوق حول المصعد 






اعمال العزل . ولا اعلم اسم هذه المواد .. لربما يفيدنا باسمها المهندس رزق رزق حجاوي او احد الزملاء . 
























اللحام للعزل






اختبار ضغط الهواء فى اماكن اللحام












ونستكمل فى مشاركة قادمة تركيب القاعدة للونش البرجى

الصور اذا لم تظهر ستجدها كاملة فى المرفقات مع المشاركة التالية 
*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (22 مارس 2015)

*استكمال اعمال قاعدة الونش البرجى 



































ويمكن تتابع التركيب 











يتبقى سؤال بسيط م. رزق .. ماذا بعد انتهاء المشروع . بالنسبة للونش البرجى كيف يتم ازالته ؟ م. رزق حجاوي












صور هذه المشارةكة والمشاركة السابقة فى المرفقات اذا لم تظهر .

*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (22 مارس 2015)

*بالنسبة للاعمال الخشبية .. 
معلومة بسيطة عن انواع الكوالين .. ربما لا تتعرض لهذا التفصيل فى عملك كمهندس . لكن من باب المعرفة الذى قد تتعرض له فى مشروع ما والله اعلم . 






* ما يركب داخل الاسطامة











* ما يركب خارج الاسطامة 











* واذا لم يكن الكالون محمل على الباب ... وكان هناك بند خاص بها فيكون القياس بالعدد 







*


----------



## رزق حجاوي (22 مارس 2015)

Civil Ahmed Ragab قال:


> م. *رزق حجاوي*
> ما تسمى هذه الطريقة ؟ وهل هى لقياس دمك التربة ام لمقياس آخر ؟
> 
> 
> ...


السلام عليكم
على الاغلب هذا الجهاز هو لقياس الكثافة الحقلية field density test وكذلك قياس الرطوبة Moisture Content بواسطة جهاز *Nuclear Moisture - Density Measurements
وقد تم الكتابة عن احد انواع هذه الاجهزة في وقت سابق
*http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t333757.html


----------



## رزق حجاوي (22 مارس 2015)

Civil Ahmed Ragab قال:


> *ما ملاحظتك للصورة التالية : *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


السلام عليكم
بخصوص استخدام fiber concrete في خرسانة الارضيات slab on grade هل هو يغني عن حديد التسليح للارضيات ام لا ؟
بخصوص استخدام الفايبر هل يغني عن استخدام حديد التلسيح فالمراجع العلمية في هذا الخصوص مختلفة على ذلك فمنهم من يقول انه لا يغني عن ذلك لان مادة الفايبر لا تعمل عمل شبكة حديد التسليح وانما تعمل على تحسين خصائص الخرسانة(وانا اميل لهذا الراي ).
وهناك مراجع وخبرات تنفيذية تؤكد انه يغني . واليك هذه المراجع
http://www.structuremag.org/Archives/2009-3/D-Insights-FRC-Barnes-Mar-09.pdf
http://www.fiberconfiber.com/pdf/FAQS.pdf
http://www.wirereinforcementinstitut.../wwrifiber.htm​وللمزيد في هذا الموضوع
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t324761.html
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t152895.html
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t231454.html


​


----------



## رزق حجاوي (22 مارس 2015)

Civil Ahmed Ragab قال:


> ** اعمال قاعدة الونش البرجى Tower Crane Base
> أثناء انشاء احد الفنادق بمدينة بدى بالامارات العربية المتحدة
> .
> اعمال الحفر والدمك
> ...


السلام عليكم
في الصور اعلاه مواد شركة سيكا sika للعزل حيث حيث تم استخدام geotextile (اللون الابيض) اما اللون الاصفر فهو geomembrane حيث يتم تركيبه بطريقة اللحام المزدوج وبعد اللحام وللتأكد من يتم الفحص الضغط الخطي liner pressure testing من خلال غلق النهايات ومن ثم ادخال ابرة وضغط الهواء ومن بعدها التاكد انه لا يوجد تسرب من خلال بقاء الضغط ثابتا
وقد تم الحديث عن هذا الفحص وطريقة اللحام في وقت سابق
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6S41TEDQhIk


----------



## رزق حجاوي (22 مارس 2015)

السلام عليكم
بخصوص الونش tower crane الذي يتم تثبيت قواعدة في الرافت فيتم فكه من نقطة الوصل joint (بازالة مسمار التثبيت pin) الواصل بين قاعدة التثبيت والونش ومن ثم قص الحديد الزائد من قاعدة التثبيت


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (23 مارس 2015)

رزق حجاوي قال:


> السلام عليكم
> على الاغلب هذا الجهاز هو لقياس الكثافة الحقلية field density test وكذلك قياس الرطوبة Moisture Content بواسطة جهاز *Nuclear Moisture - Density Measurements
> وقد تم الكتابة عن احد انواع هذه الاجهزة في وقت سابق
> *http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t333757.html



جزاك الله خيرا على التعقيب م. رزق ..
لان شكل الجهاز مختلف عما اراه فى الاغلب لاجهزة القياس النووى فظنته طريقة قياس اخرى . ولكن اتضح الامر بعد تعليقك


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (23 مارس 2015)

*من الكسورات الخارجية .كسوة كسر الرخام ..
عبارة عن كسر رخام يتم لصقه بغرا على اللياسة .
توريد كسر الرخام بالطن .. الطن تقريبا ب 500 ريال ... كيس الغراء ب 20 ريال .
مصنعية 20 ريا للمتر المسطح .
المعدل تقريبا 2000م يحتاج تقريبا 5 طن .
* هناك أشكال مختلفة ومتنوعة ومختلطة لاستخادم حسب رغبة الجهة الماكلة او صاحب الملك 





















* كيس الغراء المستخدم





ملاحظات الاستخدام ومعدل خلط المياه 












* بعد الخلط يتم فرد المخلوط على الجدار المراد كسوته . وطبعا يجب ان تكون اللياسة خشنة (او مجرحة ) قدر الامكان لتتمماسك مع الخليط 






* شكل الخليط الناتج






ونستكمل فى المشاركة القادمة 

صور هذه المشاركة ستجدها مرفقة مع المشاركة التالية اذا لن ظتهر لديك .

*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (23 مارس 2015)

** ويتم فرد الغراء بالمسطرين طبعا بعد بل السطح بالمياه . ويكون تقريبا بعرض 5 مم . 











و5مم تقريبا هى عرض الشريط المستخدم فى عمل الفواصل . حيث لا يتم عمل الجدار مرة واحدة 
شكل الشريط الفاصل 






* ياتى بعد ذلك الكسوة بكر الرخام يتم قذف الكسر ليتلصق بالغاراء ذاتيا 
صورة عن قرب لكسر ارخام






وياتى فى اكياس كما بالصورة التالية . تقريبا الكيس طن ونصف






* قذف كسر الرخام






* وبعد ذلك بتضغط ضغط خفيف علشان الغراء يتغلل حولين الكسر لمزيد من التماسك 






* وبعد ذلك يتم ازالة الشريط ؟طبعا ممكن تكون الفواصل راسياة فقط . وقد تكون افقية وراسية حسب الطلب 











أتمنى ان يكون الامر واضحا ان شاء الله 
*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (23 مارس 2015)

*post tensioning slab *









































































سؤال بسيط لاحظت فى اكثر من صورة بالنسبة للاسقف لاحقة الشد . ان يكون هبوط فى النجارة عن امكان الاعمدة فما الفائدة م. *رزق حجاوي*


----------



## رزق حجاوي (23 مارس 2015)

Civil Ahmed Ragab قال:


> *post tensioning slab *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


السلام عليكم
في البلاطة الفلات (الفطرية) flat slab سواءا كانت العادية او المجهدة post tensioned flat slab عندما لا يتحقق شرط اجهاد الثقب عن الاعمدة punching shear فيتم زيادة سماكة البلاطة عند الاعمدة فقط column panel بدلا من زيادة السماكة على كامل مساحة البلاطة .
وقد تم شرح طرق زيادة مقاومة البلاطة لاجهاد الثقب في بلاطات الفلات في وقت سابق ومنها




استخدام خرسانة ذات قوة عالية (اكبر من المستخدمة للبلاطة )في منطقة الاعمدة
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t329132-113.html









استخدام حديد تسليح او shear connectors او كمرات مخفية 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t343394-2.html





http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t95853-24.html




























طرق زيادة مقاومة اجهاد الثقب للبلاطة عند الاعمدة


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (24 مارس 2015)

جزاك الله خيرا م. رزق على التوضيح الرائع جدا ..
ولكن م. رزق الا تشارك عملية الشد اللاحق post tension فى التقليل من قوى القص الثاقب ؟


----------



## امين الزريقي (24 مارس 2015)

رزق حجاوي قال:


> السلام عليكم
> في البلاطة الفلات (الفطرية) flat slab سواءا كانت العادية او المجهدة post tensioned flat slab عندما لا يتحقق شرط اجهاد الثقب عن الاعمدة punching shear فيتم زيادة سماكة البلاطة عند الاعمدة فقط column panel بدلا من زيادة السماكة على كامل مساحة البلاطة .
> وقد تم شرح طرق زيادة مقاومة البلاطة لاجهاد الثقب في بلاطات الفلات في وقت سابق ومنها
> 
> ...




السلام عليكم ورحمة الله

اضافة الى مقاومة اجهادات الثقب كما ذكر المهندس رزق وهذا سبب جوهري ولكن هناك سبب اخر وهو توفير سمك كاف من الخرسانة فوق الاعمدة لمقاومة الاجهادات الناتجة عن العزم السالب بطريقة اقتصادية .


----------



## رزق حجاوي (24 مارس 2015)

Civil Ahmed Ragab قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا م. رزق على التوضيح الرائع جدا ..
> ولكن م. رزق الا تشارك عملية الشد اللاحق post tension فى التقليل من قوى القص الثاقب ؟


السلام عليكم
حديد التسليح (الكوابل) المستخدمة في الشد (السابق او اللاحق) الهدف منها تغطية العزوم الموبة او السالبة اما اجهادات الثقب فالذي يقوم بالمقامة هي قدرة تحمل الخرسانة لهذه الاجهاداتوهي تعتمد على

قوة الخرسانة f'c
سماكة البلاطة (او الرافت)
ابعاد العمود
وهناك كودات اسمح باضافة حديد تسليح لزيادة مقاومة اجهاد الثقب (كما تمت الاشارة اليه سابقا)


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (24 مارس 2015)

*استكمالا على الحديث حول القص الثاقب Punshing shear  **

هيكل حديدى يسمى كولار collar >> قد تم الحديث عنه فى البلاطات المرفوعة /Lift Slab >
وكما تم الاشارة فانه وظيفته نقل الحمل من البلاطة الى العمود بعد رفع البلاطات .. 







هذا ايضا شكل اخر . يستخدم لتقوية بلاطة بعد صبها لمقاومة القص الثاقب . اذا تم اكتشاف خطا فى الحسابات .. Punching shear column collar

















وهذه وسيلة اخرى من اعلى ولكن لا اعلم ما اسمها ؟ هل حضرتك قابلت هذا النوع من قبل م. رزق حجاوي







*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (24 مارس 2015)

* بالنسبة لاعمال القواطيع الداخلية 
من المواد المستخدمة فى القواطيع الداخلية خاصة فى الشركات او المباى الحكومية . الالواح الجبسية . ومعلومات بسيطة عنها .
هناك مصطلحات بسيطة 
*تكسيه جافة**dry-lining* : تكسية للجدران المصمتة باستخدام ألواح مسبقة الصنع
*جدار* *جاف** :dry-wall* جدار مكون من دعائم معدنية مغلف من الجهتين بألواح مسبقة الصنع
*ألواح* *بياض* *جبسي** :gypsum plasterboard* ألواح مبانٍ مكونة من حشوة مغلفة داخلياً ومربوطة بإحكام بكسوة من الورق الذي تم اختياره ليناسب الاستعمال الخاص
*ألواح* *جدران* *جبسية **gypsum wallboard*: ألواح مبانٍ مكونة من حشوة مترابطة داخليا ومربوطة بإحكام بكسوة من الورق ذات إنهاء مناسب للدهان أو لورق تكسية الجدران
مميزاتها






* الانواع 






* مقاوم للرطوبة – مقاوم للحريق






* السماكات المختلفة 






* اما يكون لتقسيم مساحات واسعة 












وقد يكون كتسكية لحائط مبانى ايضا 






يستكمل المشاركة القادمة .
صور هذه المشاركة مرفقة مع المشاركة التالية


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (24 مارس 2015)

* التمديدات الكهربية ممكن نازلة من السقف . او ممدة فى الارضية . 


























* التثبيت ومعالجة اماكن التثبيت فى المجارى المعدنية 











* قواطيع عادية






* قد يتم تركيب صوف صخرى عازل حرارى داخل القواطيع 






واذ توفرت معلومات اكثر تفصيلا سيتم اضافتها لاحقا ان شاء الله 
الصور فى المرفقات اذا لم تظهر


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (25 مارس 2015)

*فى رقاب الاعمدة الحاملة لاعمدة سابقة الصنع او اعمدة معدنية . 

يتم غالبا صب رقبة العمود بعد صب القاعدة . هاتين الصورتين كما تم الاشارة سابقا لاعمدة سابقة الصنع precast columns وتحتاج رقبة العمود وتثبيت المسامير او الجوايط لعناية خاصة . فيجب صبها بعد صب القاعدة . 











وقد يتم صب رقاب الاعمدة مع القواعد معا 
وهذه صورة اثناء صب رقاب الاعمدة مع القواعد معا من احد الموانى السعودية . 

























*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (25 مارس 2015)

** بالنسبة لاعمال الدهانات Paint Works **

* حجر التجليخ .. حجر يستخدم لتنعيم سطح اللياسة خاصة لا ستقبال اوجه الدهانات .. 
اصبح استخدامه وممكن الدهان يعمل صنفرة خفيفة كده بسكينة المعجون وخلاص او بورق صنفرة خشنة وخلاص .... 







ورق الصنفرة يستخدم للتنعيم ايضا ولكن بين طبقات الدهان المختلفة .







* كما تم الاشارة سابقا فى اوجه الدهان تكون .. 







ويتم دهان طبقة اساس سيلر ويفضل فى براميل جاهزة للاساس تشتريها بدل عملية الخطل غير المامونة فى الموقع . 








طبعا بيكون اللياسة ظاهرة بعد دهان الاساس .. لان الاساس مجرد وجه لاستقبال الدهان . زى المنطقة اللى فى المنتصف كده .. 
وبعد اوجه المعجون التالية لون اللياسة الاسمنتية بيخف قليلا قليلا 













*


----------



## رزق حجاوي (25 مارس 2015)

Civil Ahmed Ragab قال:


> ** بالنسبة لاعمال الدهانات Paint Works **
> 
> * حجر التجليخ .. حجر يستخدم لتنعيم سطح اللياسة خاصة لا ستقبال اوجه الدهانات ..
> اصبح استخدامه وممكن الدهان يعمل صنفرة خفيفة كده بسكينة المعجون وخلاص او بورق صنفرة خشنة وخلاص ....
> ...


السلام عليكم
في المشاريع الكبيرة بدلا من استخدام الطرق اليدويه في عملية جلخ(صنفرة ) الجدران الخرسانية او اللياسة يستخدم الادوات الكهربائية grinder machine


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (25 مارس 2015)

رزق حجاوي قال:


> السلام عليكم
> في المشاريع الكبيرة بدلا من استخدام الطرق اليدويه في عملية جلخ(صنفرة ) الجدران الخرسانية او اللياسة يستخدم الادوات الكهربائية grinder machine



*لا حرمنا تعقيبك ابدا م. رزق ... جزاك الله خير الجزاء يا رب *


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (25 مارس 2015)

*فى اعمال الدفق النفقى او الثقب النفقى microtunneling **

لضمان التوجيه حسب الاتجاه والميل المطلوب والحركة الافقية او الراسية
يكون هناك جهاز ليزر الكترونى للتوجيه . مركب فى بيارة الدفع عند الحائط الخلفى عند ماكينة الدفع .
وهدف مركب فى راس ماكينة الحفر 


























تعتبر طبعا شركة herrenknecht الالمانية من الشركات الرائدة فى المجال







*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (25 مارس 2015)

*ما ملاحظتك للصورة التالية :
الصورة اثناء الانشاء للمرحلة الثالثة بالمنطقة الصناعية بجدة بالمملكة السعودية 






*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (26 مارس 2015)

*بعد بحث طويل ...
الصورة السابقة ضمن اختبار التحميل لمانهولات المصنوعة من الفيبر جلاس GRP Manhole LOad test
واتمنى تكون المعلومة صحيحية ان شاء الله والصور صحيحة .

طبقا لمواصفات الجمعية الامركية لاختبار المواد ASTM






















وهو يتم على نموج تجريبى للاختبار 















*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (26 مارس 2015)

* بالنسبة للدفع النفقى 

بيارة البداية او بيارة الدفع يكون فيها كل عمليات الدفع . من تركيب حاط خلفى كدعامة خلفية . وفريم الدفع ومواسير التى يتم تركيبها ومنها تبدا ماكينة TBM بداية الحفر 











* فريم الدفع ومكوناته 




























وقد يختلف الشكل من شركة لاخرى


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (26 مارس 2015)

** بالنسبة لاعمال الشدات ..**

فى الشدة الخشبية المعتادة كما تم الاشارة تستخدم فروشات من الواحد البونتى ( البنطى ) . بقطاع 2* 10 بوصة او 2* 12 بوصة . 
اسفل قوايم الشدة لعدم هبوطها تحت تاثير الخرسانة . 












** وطبعا اذا كان هناك خرسانة فى الادورا المتكررة كما معلوم لا حاجة لهذه الفروشات ..
** وهذه صورة اسفل قوايم الشدة اثناء الانشاء لاحد الكبارى فى مطار الملك عبد العزيز بجدة بالمملكة السعودية .
تم استخدام صبات خسانية موزعة اسفل القوائم للشبابيك الحاملة للشدة 


























*


----------



## رزق حجاوي (26 مارس 2015)

Civil Ahmed Ragab قال:


> ** بالنسبة لاعمال الشدات ..**
> 
> فى الشدة الخشبية المعتادة كما تم الاشارة تستخدم فروشات من الواحد البونتى ( البنطى ) . بقطاع 2* 10 بوصة او 2* 12 بوصة .
> اسفل قوايم الشدة لعدم هبوطها تحت تاثير الخرسانة .
> ...


السلام عليكم
يتم استخدام الواح البنطى او القطع الخرسانية (للتقليل من الضغط من خلال زيادة مساحة الارتكاز )تحت الجكات او تحت السقائل المعدنية تكون عندما تكون الارضية ردميات او تربة اما عندما تكون الارضية خرسانية slab on grade او بلاطة فلسنا بحاجة لقطع البنطى او القطع الخرسانية .


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (28 مارس 2015)

*هل حضرتك م. رزق حجاوي نفذت مثل هذه الوسيلة للمبانى high rise building؟




















*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (29 مارس 2015)

احد المشروعان بمارينا دبى .. 
وهى لتوضيح نوع الحوائط المستخدمة فى الحماية . ولكن لا اعلم ما اسمها ربما يفيدنا بها احد الزملاء ان شاء الله ..


----------



## امين الزريقي (29 مارس 2015)

Civil Ahmed Ragab قال:


> احد المشروعان بمارينا دبى ..
> وهى لتوضيح نوع الحوائط المستخدمة فى الحماية . ولكن لا اعلم ما اسمها ربما يفيدنا بها احد الزملاء ان شاء الله
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (29 مارس 2015)

*ملاحظة فى اعمال النزح الجوفى dEWATERING ... **

الابار المستقبلة للمياه Recharge wells







وهى غالبا تستخدم لضبط مناسيب المياه الارضية . خاصة ان مع عملية اى نزح للمياه يحدث انخفاض فى منسوب المياه للمبانى النجاورة ويسبب هبوطا للمبنى . تفع مياه داخل هذا البئر لتعويض الفارق فى مناسب المياه .
وممكن يستخدم لو مفيش بيارة او مجرى تقدر تصرف عليه المياه المنزوحة . ولكن يحتاج الامر يحتاج لدرساة طبعا 






ويفضل طبعا وجود خزان ترسيب للتخلص من الحبيبات التربة التى ربما تكون خرجت مع النزح . ممكن تسبب فى غلف فتحات البئر التى تسمح بالتصريف .






واذا توفرت صور اكثر تفصيلا ستم اضافتها لاحقا ان شاء الله .

*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (29 مارس 2015)

*صورة توضح مدى تاثير قلة الغطاء الخرسانى او  زيادة المياه للخطة الخرسانية للبشة خزان مائى 
وتلاحظ شروخ شعرية حسب اماكن حديد التسليح .. 





*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (29 مارس 2015)

** بالنسبة للاضافات الكيماوية للخرسانة ..
مواد كيماوية تضاف للخطة الخرسانية او ماء خلط الخرسانة . تضاف بنسبة من الاسمنت تترواح بين ( 0.15- 4 %) . ويوجد استخدمات مختلفة لهذه الاضافات . 






بعض الانواع 






* احد المواد الكيماوية المستخدمة تبع شركة سيكا . هى مادة سيكامنت . وتندرج تحت بند الملدنات الخرسانية .
















ويجد انواع مختلفة تختلف حسب الحاجة والاستخدام . - ولا داعى للدخول فى تفصيلها 











وحال توفر صور موقعية سيتم اضافتها لاحقا ان شاء الله 
*


----------



## رزق حجاوي (29 مارس 2015)

Civil Ahmed Ragab قال:


> احد المشروعان بمارينا دبى ..
> وهى لتوضيح نوع الحوائط المستخدمة فى الحماية . ولكن لا اعلم ما اسمها ربما يفيدنا بها احد الزملاء ان شاء الله ..


السلام عليكم
يسمى هذا النوع من الجدران الاستنادية=lock block= interblock gravity wall )(وهي شبيهة بالعاب اليغو ) ويستخدم في حالة الجدران العادية وفي sea wall and marina وهي عبارة عن قطع خرسانية مسبقة الصنع ولها بروز keys ليتم عملية التداخل بينها لمقاومة قوى القص الافقية وبالتالي تمنعها من الانهيار (وقد تم الحديث عن ذلك بالتفصيل في حادث انهيار الجدار الاستنادي بمكة المكرمة-قبل موسم الحج).
وطريقة تنفيذه سهلم من خلال عمل ارضية من الحصى gravel لتأمين التسوية والسماح للماء بالمرور.
وقد تم شرح هذا النظام بالتنفيذ في وقت سابق في انشاء الارضفة البحرية quay wall=jetty
ويختلف وزن وحجم هذه القطع حسب ارتفاع الجدار ولكنها كلها متشابة من حيث الشكل وطريقة التركيب


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (30 مارس 2015)

*صور جميلة وواضحة جدا م. رزق بارك الله فيك .
*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (30 مارس 2015)

صورة توضح قرب نجارة قاعدتين من بعضهما البعض بما لا يسمح بعمل جانب للنجارة .. 
ام استخدام الواح من البوليسترين المبثوق . لعمل فاصل بين القاعدتين . ويجب الاحتياط عند صب الحرسانة هنا .


----------



## Hazim Gad (30 مارس 2015)

Civil Ahmed Ragab قال:


> صورة توضح قرب نجارة قاعدتين من بعضهما البعض بما لا يسمح بعمل جانب للنجارة ..
> ام استخدام الواح من البوليسترين المبثوق . لعمل فاصل بين القاعدتين . ويجب الاحتياط عند صب الحرسانة هنا .
> 
> /QUOTE]
> ...


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (30 مارس 2015)

وبارك الله فيك م. حازم .. وانت شايف مجهود المهندس رزق هو اللى فارق اكتر من اى حاجة تانية ربنا يبارك ليه 

وعودا على بدء . فى مثل هذا الفاصل .






انا نفذت باستخدام لوح كونتر او بلاى وود .. ولكن طبعا انت هتستخدم اللوح وتسيبه فى الخرسانة مش هتطلعه . دى الخسارة واعتقد لا يوجد مانع من اسستخدامه . والاحسن استخدام لوح خشب حبيبى . لان هو اصلا للفواصل .
وهو زى الصورة دى تقريبا . ولكنه هنا فاصل بين جدارين خرسانة . تقدر تلافيه عن ورشة النجارة . طبعا علشان لوح الخشب تستخدمه بعدين .


----------



## رزق حجاوي (30 مارس 2015)

Civil Ahmed Ragab قال:


> وبارك الله فيك م. حازم .. وانت شايف مجهود المهندس رزق هو اللى فارق اكتر من اى حاجة تانية ربنا يبارك ليه
> 
> وعودا على بدء . فى مثل هذا الفاصل .
> 
> ...


السلام عليكم
عند تقارب القواعد من بعظها وعدم امكانية عمل شدة خشبية formwork فيفضل استخدام

استخدام الطوب(البلوك)
استخدام البولسترين
استخدام لو كونتر
اما استخدام اي نوع من الخشب فهو غير مسموح به في الكودات حيث ان الخشب بفعل الرطوبة يتعفن


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (30 مارس 2015)

رزق حجاوي قال:


> السلام عليكم
> عند تقارب القواعد من بعظها وعدم امكانية عمل شدة خشبية formwork فيفضل استخدام
> 
> استخدام الطوب(البلوك)
> ...



*صحيح م. رزق .. ونفذت استخدام الطوب واستخدام الواحد الكونتر .
وبالنسبة للخشب الحبيبى فانه فعلا بعد فترة يتعفن ويصبح اشبه بالورق . لكن للاسف يتمسك به بعض الاستشاريين بطريقة غريبة . فتضطر اسفا انه تستخدمه . رغم علمك بما سيحدث له بعد فترة قصيرة .
يعنى حضرتك الصورة السابقة . لاستخدام الخشبى الحبيبى فى جدار فاصل بين عبارات Culvert >> وهى معرضة للرطوبة بصورة كبيرة للاسف 
*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (30 مارس 2015)

شكل مبدئى لقواعد التوربينات الهوائية لتوليد الكهرباء .. 













طبعا هناك اعتبارات تصميمية مختلفة يجب اخذه فى الاعتبار عند التصميم .








وطبعا مع اللامركزية الكبيرة قد تستخدم خوازيق او حسب لتصميم 






> ويكون اتصال التوربينة مع القاعدة عن طريق وسيلتين 






* انهيار فى احد التوربينات لاهمال احد الاعتبارات التصميمية 





















واذ توفرت صور افضل سيتم اضافتها لاحقا ان شاء الله


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (31 مارس 2015)

*فى أعمال الارضيات او التبليطات Floors > **

فى الاغلب ممكن يستخدم الصناعية ميزان المياه الصغير 







يفضل عند تركيب ارضيات السيراميك او البلاط او الرخام .. ان يكون مع الصنايعى قدة طويلة فيها ميزان للضبط بدقة قدر الامكان .. . ولكن فى حاجات ممكن مش تظبط معاه .. واذا كانت القدة الطويلة اللى فيها ميزان غير متوفرة .. ممكن استخدام المنيوم عادية ويتم وضع الميزان فوقها .
















زى فكرة الاوتار للياسة ايضا 







*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (31 مارس 2015)

انارة التوجيه ليلا فى ارضية المطارات ..


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (31 مارس 2015)

عند الحفر بجانب مبانى قائمة .. يوجد الكثير من المقاولين ممن يستهينون باساسات الجار . 

















وفرصة حدوث كارثة امر سهل جدا ... وتتمنى على الله لا يكون فى الامر ارواح احد العاملين ناهيك عما يكون عليه غرامة الجار .


----------



## Hazim Gad (31 مارس 2015)

Civil Ahmed Ragab قال:


> وبارك الله فيك م. حازم .. وانت شايف مجهود المهندس رزق هو اللى فارق اكتر من اى حاجة تانية ربنا يبارك ليه
> 
> وعودا على بدء . فى مثل هذا الفاصل .
> 
> ...



جزاك الله خيرا على هذا المجهود الرائع
اسمح لى بالسؤال عن الهدف من تركيز الحد الموجود فى هذا الحائط


----------



## Hazim Gad (31 مارس 2015)

رزق حجاوي قال:


> السلام عليكم
> عند تقارب القواعد من بعظها وعدم امكانية عمل شدة خشبية formwork فيفضل استخدام
> 
> استخدام الطوب(البلوك)
> ...



بوركت مهندسنا الفاضل رزق حجاوي


----------



## رزق حجاوي (31 مارس 2015)

Civil Ahmed Ragab قال:


> عند الحفر بجانب مبانى قائمة .. يوجد الكثير من المقاولين ممن يستهينون باساسات الجار .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


السلام عليكم
لقد تم طرح مثل هذا السؤال اكثر من مرة واليك ما تمت الاجابة عليه سابقا.
وفي البداية اوضح لخطأ شائع جدا بين المهندسين وللاسف الشديد وهو البحث عن حل لتدعيم الحفريات بعد ان تتم عملية الحفر وهذا غير صحيح ، فمن المفروض ان يبدأ البحث عن حلول لطريقة الحفر ومدى الحاجة للتدعيم قبل البدء بالحفريات ويتم التدعيم قبل البدء بالحفر وفي اثناء الحفر اما غير هذا الاسلوب فانه محفوف بالمخاطر .
من ناحية تدعيم جدار او اي منشأ من خطر الحفريات فانه يعتمد على عددة عوامل من أهمها:- 


نوعية التربة.
منسوب المياه الجوفية
عمق الحفريات.
قرب المنشات من الحفر (مبنى ، جدار ، شارع ، خدمات ،.........).
اهمية المنشأ المراد تدعيمه
نوع التدعيم المقترح حسب الامكانيات المتوفرة.
تكلفة التدعيم
ومن خلال العوامل السابقة يتم تحديد نوعية الدعم المطلوب او القبول بهدم السور او تحمل اية تكاليف اخرى اذا كان ثمن التدعيم يكلف كثير وباضعاف ثمن اعادة الوضع على ما كان عليه وهذا يعتمد على الدراسة ومعرفة الحلول ونتائجها .

وسأضرب لكم مثالا حول الاسوار للمباني (جدار ) كما في الحالة التي لدينا .
حيث تم انشاء مبنى محاط من جهتين باسوار ويبعد السور عن المبانى بحدود 7 م ومن الجهة الثالثة شارع فرعي . وقد تم البدء بالحفريات وحصل انهيار للاسوار كما في الصور التالية بسبب ان نوعية التربة طينية وهي سريعة الانهيار عند تعرضها للشمس او الحرارة مما يؤدى الى تبخر المياه منها وبالتالي ضعف التماسك بين الحبيبات مما يؤدي الى انهيارها وبالتالي انهيار الاساس الذي فوقها.







لاحظ الانهيار الجزئي للاسوار جراء الحفريات.
وبعد انهيار الاسوار من الجهتين تم اعادة البناء لهما واعادة الاوضاع كما كانت.
ومما سبق نلاحظ كيف انهارت الاسوار ولكن بسبب طبيعة التربة وعدم احتمالية وصول هذا الانهيار للمباني القائمة فانه لا مشكلة في انهيارها واعادة بنائها .لان تكلفة التدعيم لهذه الاسوار سيكون اكبر بكثير من اعادة بنائها .
وعليه يجب دراسة طريقة الحفر واسلوب الحفر والتدعيم اذا لزم ودراسة وضعية الابنية القائمة والخدمات وتكلفة التدعيم ومن ثم يكون القرار بالحفر مع تدعيم او بدون اما ان يكون الحفر قبل الدراسة وعندما تقع المشكلة نبحث عن الحل فهذا غير منطقي او مقبول .
مع تحياتي للجميع
​​


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (1 أبريل 2015)

Hazim Gad قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا على هذا المجهود الرائع
> اسمح لى بالسؤال عن الهدف من تركيز الحد الموجود فى هذا الحائط



ولك مثله م. حازم ان شاء الله .. 
زيادة عرض الحائط عند بداية الحائط نتيجة لارتفاع الحائط نسبيا .. فيتم زيادة العرض ويقلل تدريجيا مع الارتفاع لخفة الحمل . 






ودى تلاحظها برده فى الاكتاف الحاملة للكبارى . بس للاسف الصورة مش كاملة هنا .











وتقريبا نفس الفكرة لزيادة سماكة اللبشة تحت ركائز احد الكبارى . مع بعض الاختلاف فى نوع الحمل المطلوب مقاومته .


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (1 أبريل 2015)

رزق حجاوي قال:


> وبعد انهيار الاسوار من الجهتين تم اعادة البناء لهما واعادة الاوضاع كما كانت.
> ومما سبق نلاحظ كيف انهارت الاسوار ولكن بسبب طبيعة التربة وعدم احتمالية وصول هذا الانهيار للمباني القائمة فانه لا مشكلة في انهيارها واعادة بنائها .لان تكلفة التدعيم لهذه الاسوار سيكون اكبر بكثير من اعادة بنائها .
> وعليه يجب دراسة طريقة الحفر واسلوب الحفر والتدعيم اذا لزم ودراسة وضعية الابنية القائمة والخدمات وتكلفة التدعيم ومن ثم يكون القرار بالحفر مع تدعيم او بدون اما ان يكون الحفر قبل الدراسة وعندما تقع المشكلة نبحث عن الحل فهذا غير منطقي او مقبول .
> مع تحياتي للجميع
> ​​



*جزاك الله خيرا على اضافتك المميزة دائما م. رزق بارك الله فيك *


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (1 أبريل 2015)

ما ملاحظتك للصورة التالية


----------



## mohamed2010_eps (1 أبريل 2015)

دى عربانة لرمى الخرسانة بتشيل كميه اكبر وسهلة الحركة الله اعلم


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (1 أبريل 2015)

فى اعمال نجارة العناصر الخرسانية .. 
كما تم الاشارة سابقا . قد يستخدم ميزان المياه او الخرطوم ( اللى ) لضبط المناسيب من اسفل الشدة .
















.. 
وقد يستخدم الميزان والقامة لحساب المنسوب او التاكد من المناسيب بواسطة المساح الموجود 

صورة لاسف غير واضحة . لاستلام نجارة تطبيق السقف وخاصة فى الاركان الاريعة لكل باكية او اى مكان .






وهذه صورة اخرى لا ستلام منسوب بطنية الكمرات اثناء العمل للتاكي من المنسوب . 







ولو فى تعديل يتم تعديله فى النجارة .. ولو فى خرسانة زائدة للاعمدة يتم تكسيرها قبل تقفيل الجوانب ..


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (1 أبريل 2015)

** بالنسبة للشدة المعدنية Steel Formwork .. **

كما تم الاشارة سابقا قد يستخدم القوائم المعنية props > وتتحمل فى حدود 3 طن . 
وقد تستخدم الشابيك الخفيفة Frames لحمل اكبر . الشباك الواحد ممكن شيشيل فى حدود 4.5طن وقد تزيد .
والشبابيك الثقيلة التى فى الكبارى تكون مختلفة حيث ان الشباك ممكن يشيل فى حدود 11طن .. 

لكن نذكر نبذة بسيطة عن الشابيك الخفيفة وان كنا قد تعرضانا لها سابقا . لكن من باب التوضيح . 







* مقاسات الشبابيك او الفريمات المعدنية . حسب احدى الشركات .






يعنى الشباك فى ارتفاع 2 م او 1.5م او 1م .. وياتى اليك فى الموقع مجمع مع بعضه .. 







اذا والمسافة بين الشباك والشباك كم تكون المسافة ؟؟ 
هذه المسافة تعتمد على المقصات Bracing المتوفرة لديك فى الموقع . 











مقاسات المقصات .. 






** صورة توضح كيفية ربط المقص فى الشباك 






** صور من احد المواقع الانشائية بالرياض بالمملكلة السعودية ..




















*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (1 أبريل 2015)

mohamed2010_eps قال:


> دى عربانة لرمى الخرسانة بتشيل كميه اكبر وسهلة الحركة الله اعلم



بعد البحث م. محمد *mohamed2010_eps* تبين انها ماكينة لقذف الرمل . الذى يتم دفعه بالهواء بواسطة كمبروسر لازالة الصدأ عن الحديد .. 

وهذه فيديو بالعربية يوضح كيفية التركيب وازالة الصدا 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vjoLuMZJ-ro&feature=player_detailpage


----------



## abuyaseen (1 أبريل 2015)

Civil Ahmed Ragab قال:


> ما اعرفه بخصوص حماية الكمرات الحديدية من الرطوبة والعوامل الجوية
> العزل كما بالصورة التالية ..
> 
> 
> ...





رزق حجاوي قال:


> السلام عليكم
> هذا العزل لحماية حديد التسليح من الحريق حيث يتم رش مادة مقاومة للحريق مما يزيد من مقاومة الحديد للحريق لمدة 120 دقيقة او 180 دقيقة حسب المواصفات المطلوبة.





Civil Ahmed Ragab قال:


> * جزاك الله خيرا على التوضيح مهندس رزق ..ولكن هل هناك اسم محدد لهذا العزل ..*




السلام عليكم ،،،

هناك عدد من المواد التي تستخدم لحماية الحديد من الحريق - fire-resistant material - fireproofing material لفترات مختلفة كما تفضل وذكر المهندس رزق حجاوي ومن هذه المواد على سبيل المثال لا الحصر :
1- cementitious fireproofing (Paint)
وهو الذي يظهر في الصورة المرفقة اعلاه واليك هذا الفيديو لمزيد من التوضيح :
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2KzIAylKfK8

2- intumescent fireproofing (Paint)
وهذه فيديوهات توضح النوع الثاني من العزل المقاوم للحريق :
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FaVblCHQjVY
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P1DXumUWgOQ

واخر دعوانا ان الحمد لله رب العالمين ،،


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (3 أبريل 2015)

* تجهيز لصب صب خرسانة على سقف منشأ معدنى . 
تسليح خفيف مع مساير القص shear studs
وكانت تتوفر صور للخرسانة مباشرة فوق الكمرات او الجسور الحديدية لكن لم اكعثر عليها للاسف ..


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (3 أبريل 2015)

بالنسبة للخزانات المعدنية steel tanks >>
قد يتم تركيبها وتثبيتها بعد صب اللبشة الخرسانية . 































** وقد يتم تثبيت جزء من جسم الخزان مع صب اللبشة واستكمال اللحام .


----------



## رزق حجاوي (3 أبريل 2015)

Civil Ahmed Ragab قال:


> بالنسبة للخزانات المعدنية steel tanks >>
> قد يتم تركيبها وتثبيتها بعد صب اللبشة الخرسانية .
> 
> 
> ...


السلام عليكم
في الصور التي ارفقتها هناك ملاحظت يجب تصحيحها

في الصورة الاولى يلاحظ تركيب قاعدة خزان معدني بنظام اللحام يتم تركيب الارضية على الردم اما القاعدة في عبارة عن كمرة حلقية Ring Beam ( وعادة لا نحتاج الى لبشة raft للخزان الكبيرة او المتوسطة الحجم) وقد تكون هذه الكمرة بقاعدة او بدون قاعدة وقد تم شرح ذلك سابقا بشكل مفصل.
اما الصور التالي فهي تم تركيب حديد الجدران فوق اللبشة مباشرة Raft وفي هذه الحالة لا نلاحظ وجود ارضية للخزان والخازن المعدني (جدران وسقف) يتم تركيبة من خلال البراغي bolts وليس اللحام.
لذا اقتضى التنويه


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (4 أبريل 2015)

رزق حجاوي قال:


> السلام عليكم
> في الصور التي ارفقتها هناك ملاحظت يجب تصحيحها
> 
> في الصورة الاولى يلاحظ تركيب قاعدة خزان معدني بنظام اللحام يتم تركيب الارضية على الردم اما القاعدة في عبارة عن كمرة حلقية Ring Beam ( وعادة لا نحتاج الى لبشة raft للخزان الكبيرة او المتوسطة الحجم) وقد تكون هذه الكمرة بقاعدة او بدون قاعدة وقد تم شرح ذلك سابقا بشكل مفصل.
> ...



جزاك الله خير على التنبيه م. رزق .. 
م. *سيف الدين مرزوق* ارجو من جضرتك ارفاق تعديل المهندس رزق مع المشاركة السابقة نفسها .. منعا لحدوث لبس فى الفهم .


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (4 أبريل 2015)

*فى اعمال المبانى او البياض او اللياسة .. 







يراعى تقفيل الفتحات فى المبانى . مثل سقالات المبانى .. اماكن زراجين للكمرات .. تكسر اماكن تمديد كهرباء ... قبل القيام بعمل البياض ولا ينصح باغلاقيها مع اعمال اللياسة . لانها غالبا يظهر شروخ حول هذه المنطقة ..
















*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (4 أبريل 2015)

بالنسبة لاعمال الطرطشة المسمارية للتحضر قبل اللياسة او البلاستر Plaster






معدلات الطرطشة . وكمية حسب حسب المنطقة -- للمحافظات فى مصر --


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (4 أبريل 2015)

* بالنسبة لاعمال الكبارى .. 
صور بسيطة لصب خرسانة الدعامات الراسية فى الكبارى من النوع Cable Stayed 
صورة بسيطة للتذكير بتصنيف الكبارى حسب النظام الانشائى ..











والدعامات الراسية هنا تحمل قوى الضغط وتوصلها للاساسات ومنها للتربة . وفيها قوة الشد المتولدة فى الكابلات الممتدة على طول بلاطة الكوبرى .


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (4 أبريل 2015)

من المصطلحات ابضا فى الكبارى من النوع Cable Stayed >>
Cable Sadde ويتم تثبيتها مع صب خرسانة الدعائم الراسية ( البايلون ) Pylon >> وهى تدخل منها الاسترندات التى تححمل قى الشدة من بلاطة الكوبرى ..


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (4 أبريل 2015)

م. *رزق حجاوي* بارك الله لك .. 
فى البلاطات Post Tension >> 
ما فائدة شبكة التلسيح . هل تساهم فى تحمل بعض الاحمال ؟ وهلى هى شبكة واحدة فقط دائما ؟ 







.. فى الصورة التالية توجد اسفل واعلى دكتات الاستراندات . ؟






وهل الشكل القطرى للرقة له فائدة معينة ؟


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (5 أبريل 2015)

*معلومة بسيطة عن الانفصال الحبيبى segregation .. * * 







فى الخلطات الجافة جدا او المبلتة جدا ..





*


----------



## ibrahemm saleh (5 أبريل 2015)

بارك الله في جهودكم


----------



## ibrahemm saleh (5 أبريل 2015)

بوركتم


----------



## رزق حجاوي (5 أبريل 2015)

Civil Ahmed Ragab قال:


> *معلومة بسيطة عن الانفصال الحبيبى segregation .. * *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


السلام عليكم
في مثل هذه الحالة يجب تكسير خرسانة العمود واعادة الصب


----------



## محمود مدكور (6 أبريل 2015)

Civil Ahmed Ragab قال:


> م. *رزق حجاوي* بارك الله لك ..
> فى البلاطات Post Tension >>
> ما فائدة شبكة التلسيح . هل تساهم فى تحمل بعض الاحمال ؟ وهلى هى شبكة واحدة فقط دائما ؟
> 
> ...


 شبكه الحديد دى طبقه حديد min علشان الانكماش فى الخرسانه


----------



## رزق حجاوي (6 أبريل 2015)

Civil Ahmed Ragab قال:


> م. *رزق حجاوي* بارك الله لك ..
> فى البلاطات Post Tension >>
> ما فائدة شبكة التلسيح . هل تساهم فى تحمل بعض الاحمال ؟ وهلى هى شبكة واحدة فقط دائما ؟
> 
> ...


السلام عليكم
بخصوص استخدام شبكة تسليح سفلية او سفلية وعليه فهو لتحقيق الحد الادنى من حديد التسليح لمقاومة اجهادات التقلص والانكماش في الخرسانة ، اما وجود شبكة او شبكتين فيعتمد على سماكة الطبقة ...... وهناك من الشركات المصممة تعتمد طبقة واحدة فقط (شبكة سفلية) على اعتبار ان سطح الخرسانة ستكون في حالة ضغط (عند شد الكوابل بعد 3 ايام عادة وبالتالي فان اي تشققات في سطح الخرسانة تكون قد ظهرت سوف يقل سماكتها او تختفتي بفعل الضغط عليها )وبالتالي لا نحتاج الى شبكة تسليح بل يتم اضافة شبكة عند الاعمدة لمقاومة اجهاد الثقب punching shear وكذلك اجهادات العزوم السالبة negative moment (وهوا موضح في صور للمشاريع المنفذة )
اما شبكة حديد التسليح فسواءا كانت بشكل قطري ام متاعمدة فمن الناحية الانشائية لا يختلف ذلك.
وقد لوحظ في الصورة الاخيرة انه قد تم فصل البلاطة عن الجدار المسلح بماسافة بحدود 1م حيث كانت النهايات للكوابل live end وفي البلاطة P.T S يفضل فصل البلاطة عن جدران التسوية المحيطية


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (6 أبريل 2015)

*توضيحا على تعقيب سابق للمهندس رزق ..
بخصوص** الخرسانة العادية اسفل الميد** او السملات او الجسور الارضية او الشيناجات .. 
* حيث يراعى عن عمل صبة النظافة ان يكون خرسانة رقاب الاعمدة ممتدة حتى اعلى منسوب الخرسانة العادية . 






ليس كما تم ادراجه بصورة سابقة .












* ويلاحظ تقوية اسفل السملات فى حالة وجود صبة نظافة بتكون عن طريق شنبر معدنى كما فى اول صورة .. وبعض المناطق فى دول الخليح ممكن يتعمل كرسى ( صف او صفين من البلوك ) تحت السملات . والتقوية هنا لا تكون بشنبر البنا بيترك فتحات تدخل فيها الزراجين .

*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (7 أبريل 2015)

*ما ملاحظتك للصورة التالية :-**






الصورة توضح 
احد الطرق الموقعية المستخدمة للتغلب على **الاحتكاك السطحى السلبى على جسم الخازوق Negative Skin Friction.
**
ولكن اولا ما هو الاحتكاك السطحى السلبى ... فى الطبيعى التربة بتحمل جزء من الحمل مع جسم الخازوق . ولكن فى الاحتكاك السلبى ليس فقط لا تحمل جزء من الحمل . بل انها تسبب حمل اضافى على الخازوق .
وخاصة خاصة يكون عند وجود طبقة سوفت كلاى soft Clay وطبعا التربة هذه تتمسك جدا بجسم الخازوق . 
وطبعا ممكن يحصل هذا الاحتكاك السلبى لو الخازوق يحمل حمله عن طريق الارتكاز فقط End Bearing >>
وممكن يحصل لو تم تخفيض للمياه بكميات كبيرة فجاة . 











ولكن كبف التغلب على هذه القوى الاضافية على جسم الخازوق . 
طبعا كتربة Geotechincal الخوف مش كبير عليها قدر ما الخوف على جسم الخازوق نفسه structural >
من الطرق المتبعة للمساعدة فى تقليل تاثير هذا الحمل الاضافى 






ولكن pre- Loading بياخد وقت كبير وممكن يحصل انهيار قص للتربة SHear Failure >
او 





دهان البيتومين وهو وسيلة سهلة جدا . وطبعا اكيد بيتم دهان اكثر من طبقة نظرا لظروف التشغيل 
او تستخدم غلاف تانى خلال منطقة التربة الطينية soft Clay 






او استخدام sleev حول الخازوق . ولكن لا اعلم كيف يتم ادخال هذه الجرابات ومن اى مادة تصنع . 






وربما تتضح الفكرة بعد فترة وسيتم توضيحها اكثر ان شاء الله .
الصور فى المرفقات اذا لم تظهر .
*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (8 أبريل 2015)

*من مصطلحات المبانى :- Block Works **

شق التعبان او قطع الحل Vertical Crack











* مصطلحات المبانى ومقابلها بالانجليزية .





*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (8 أبريل 2015)

*فى اعمال الخوازيق او الاوتاد الخرسانية Concrete Piles.. **

سابقة الصب او سابقة الاجهاد ..







يراعى ان يتم تزويد نهاية الخازويق بكعب حديدى يساعد الخازوق على اختراق التربة عند الدق .











او خرسانى 






*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (8 أبريل 2015)

شكل لانهاء حديد تسليح الاعمدة لسقف خرسانى ..


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (8 أبريل 2015)

* بالسبة لطبقة screed فى المبانى سابقة الصب او التجهيز Precast Building . 

على البلاطات الهولوكور Hollow Core Slab >>






 هل هناك معالجة للبلاطات بعد تركيبها ؟؟


----------



## إسلام علي (9 أبريل 2015)

ليس هناك معالجة ولكن جراوت للـ Keyways اللي بين البلاطات من فوق 
لإما مونة أسمنتية لإما جراوت ضد الإنكماش لكنه غالي جدا 
وفي الغالب بيصبوا من غير جراوت خالص 

مع ملاحظة أن الأشاير بالصورة خطأ 
يفضل تطلع أشاير بطول رباط من الكمرات وتدخل جوه طبقة السكريد


----------



## رزق حجاوي (10 أبريل 2015)

Civil Ahmed Ragab قال:


> * بالسبة لطبقة screed فى المبانى سابقة الصب او التجهيز Precast Building .
> 
> على البلاطات الهولوكور Hollow Core Slab >>
> 
> ...


السلام عليكم
الاصل في تنفيذ اعمال بلاطات الهولوكور ان يتم الحقن بمادة grout اي خرسانة غير قابلة للانكماش non shrinkage في منطقة الفواصل joints بين البلاطات 




عملية حقن الفواصل


----------



## عمر عبدالله (12 أبريل 2015)

Civil Ahmed Ragab قال:


> شكل لانهاء حديد تسليح الاعمدة لسقف خرسانى ..


بارك الله فيك مهندس احمد لي سؤال هل انهاء الاعمدة بهذا الشكل ضروري


----------



## abuyaseen (16 أبريل 2015)

ahmedXPibrahim قال:


> *ملفات هانى عصمت ( مدنى و عماره )*
> *على الجولف للمبدع م علاء عبد الحليم*
> *تنفيذ الاعمال الخرسانيه و التشطيبات*
> *اعداد المشروع*
> ...





يرجى رفع الملفات مرة اخرى على سيرفر ثاني 

ولكم جزيل الشكر ،،


----------



## ahmedXPibrahim (17 أبريل 2015)

*‎**ملفات مدنى و عماره 2015*
*رابط الميديافاير*
*http://www.mediafire.com/?7xp703f7o7rje*

*رابط الدروب بوكس*
*https://www.dropbox.com/sh/cfui2r7iosyz3uf/AACzHCsjwS1uyFzZSiL2zJtia?dl=0*
*رابط وان درايف*
*https://onedrive.live.com/redir?resid=1F115E0B1EB1319E%21404*

*رابط جوجل درايف*
*https://drive.google.com/folderview?id=0BwzU_3D80oMncnQtaGw1WTUxVXM&usp=sharing*

*أسس التصميم المعمارى لكافة المبانى*
*http://www.4shared.com/folder/HyecoSHP/_online.html*

*مخططات فوتوشوب معمارى لكافة المباني*
*http://www.4shared.com/rar/iYNco2msba/___1.html*

*http://www.4shared.com/rar/oDov5FXSce/___2.html*

*http://www.4shared.com/rar/URe6CTQfce/___3.html*

*ملفات عماره*
*كتاب تشييد المبانى *
*http://www.4shared.com/folder/MzLVyECB/____.html*
*ابحاث عن دراسة و تحليل مبانى مشهوره *
*http://www.4shared.com/folder/_15z2XRs/___online.html*
*بحث تخرج ارض معارض و فندق مؤتمرات*
*http://www.4shared.com/zip/MV2yR6CW/_____.html*
*بحث انواع المبانى و البلاطات الخرسانيه*
*http://www.4shared.com/file/04IxlL9dce/____.htm*
*بحث محور قناة السويس الجديده*
*http://www.4shared.com/file/nTxTrcovba/____.html*



*بحث اساسيات تنفيذ المبانى *
*باوربوينت بحث اساسيات تنفيذ المبانى*
*https://www.mediafire.com/folder/td7e5x96tq63o//ahmed2050ibrahim*

*انشر بارك الله فيك و نفع بك*


----------



## ahmedXPibrahim (18 أبريل 2015)

*من اخوك احمد ابراهيم*

*عزيزى فارس التنفيذ
عايز اطمن عليك
اللهم لا تحرمنا من حبه لنشر العلم
اللهم اجزى والديه عنا كل الخير*​


----------



## رزق حجاوي (19 أبريل 2015)

السلام عليكم
بدون تعليق


----------



## Hazim Gad (22 أبريل 2015)

Civil Ahmed Ragab قال:


> *فى اعمال الخوازيق او الاوتاد الخرسانية Concrete Piles.. **
> 
> سابقة الصب او سابقة الاجهاد ..
> 
> ...



السلام عليكم 
لو سمحت يا بشمهندس Civil Ahmed Ragab 
هى الخوزيق c f a
ايه الفرق بين الدق والحفر من اين ياتى الفارق


----------



## رزق حجاوي (22 أبريل 2015)

Hazim Gad قال:


> السلام عليكم
> لو سمحت يا بشمهندس Civil Ahmed Ragab
> هى الخوزيق c f a
> ايه الفرق بين الدق والحفر من اين ياتى الفارق


السلام عليكم
ياتي الفرق من طريقة التنفيذ وطريقة الاستخدام




حيث يكون الحفر بشكل مستمر من خلال البريمة وعند الوصول للعمق المطلوب يتم استخدام البريمة للصب اي مثل tremie pipe ,وبعد استكمال الصب يتم انزال حديد التسليح.




driven cast in situ piles=DCIS يتم انزال الكيسون المعدني حيث تكون النهاية مغلقة ومن ثم وضع حديد التسليح والصب ومن ثم سحب الكيسون=tube
ويتم استخدام طريقة تنفيذ البايل حسب طبيعة التربة ومنسوب المياه الجوفية.
وولتعرف اكثر الك هذه الفيديوهات
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a-YRV70OTII
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LNGAP0iZ8YU
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eCP9ogPJMG8


----------



## Hazim Gad (22 أبريل 2015)

رزق حجاوي قال:


> السلام عليكم
> ياتي الفرق من طريقة التنفيذ وطريقة الاستخدام
> 
> 
> ...



جزاك الله خيرا 
استاذى مهندس رزق حجاوي 
لم اكون اعلم بامر الكيسون
فى الفيديو الاول يتم الصب داخل الكيسون بدون مصورة صب هل هذا مقبول (الانفصال الحبيبى)


----------



## عمرالحيدري71 (24 أبريل 2015)

هذا مجلد كامل يحتوي على العديد من الصور التنفيذية روووووووعه
http://www.4shared.com/folder/KS5ANYcp/coopy.html


----------



## egyengine (29 أبريل 2015)




----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (3 مايو 2015)

** بالنسبة لصب الخرسانة :-**

فى برج دبى بعض الاختبارات التمهيدية قبل صب الخرانة للتاكد من التاكد من جودة الخرسانة وسرعة الانجاز ..







Concrete Flow Test Performance Determination Burj dubai





​

























*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (3 مايو 2015)

*بالنسبة لنجارة اعمدة الجار :**

توجد ملاحظتين نؤكد عليهما للمهندس حديث التخرج ..
تركيب فاصل من مادة الفلين او خشب حبيبى بعد عمل الحدادة .. وقبل تركيب النجارة او تقفيل العمود ..






بعد ذلك قفل النجارة 







2- لا تستهين ابدا بنجارة هذه الاعمدة .. لانها تكون ضعيفة جدا جدا . والنجا نفسه بيخاف منها . لكن برده تاكد من شدتها . لانه سهل جدا جدا تفتح منك ساع الصب ..






ولو عمود من جارين بيحتاج شدة اكتر .






3- تحاول تبدا بالاعمدة دى وتصب نصفها . وترجع ليها مرة ارى بعدما تكون الخرسانة تماسكت قليلا .. ولا تصبه كاملا مرة واحدة ..
*


----------



## ahmedXPibrahim (9 مايو 2015)

*حصرى ..... شرح بنود التنفيذ المدعم بالصور ..... رفع 9/5/2015*

*حصرى ..... شرح بنود التنفيذ المدعم بالصور ..... رفع 9/5/2015
http://www.mediafire.com/download/mf6zyuy9ef27510/%D8%B4%D8%B1%D8%AD+%D8%A8%D9%86%D9%88%D8%AF+%D8%A7%D9%84%D8%AA%D9%86%D9%81%D9%8A%D8%B0+2015.zip*


----------



## saadhagras (10 مايو 2015)

*Civil Ahmed Ragab*
مجهود عظيم جعله الله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## shams alafag (18 مايو 2015)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## بشير خالد العزاوي (23 مايو 2015)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (26 مايو 2015)

*لوح النهاية المعدنى **Stop End*
​ *فى الحوائط اللوحية او الغشائية او حائط الروبة
- **Slurry Wall / diaphragm wall*

​




*قد يكون الحفر اعمق من الحائط او نظرا لامكانيات المحدودة لصب الخرسانة فى الموقع . *​ *نذكر ملاحظتين بخصوص فواصل الصب .*​ *يتم صب الحائط على وحدات ويتم عمل لوح معدنى **Stop end >*​





*ملاحظة 1 *​ *هذا اللوح اما ان يكون مؤقت او دائم .*​ *الدائم يكون عبارة عن كمرة او جسر حديدى كما بالصورة . *​ *والمؤقت قد يكون ماسورة دائية لتشكيل مقطع نصف دائرى او يكون تشكيل على شكل **v*​















*ملاحظة 2*​ *عند استخدام الماسورة المعدنية بشكل مؤقت . يشير الكود المصرى ان هذا الفاصل لا يكون مانع لمرور المياه لذا يتم الحقن خلفه لمنع نفاذ المياه .*​


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (27 مايو 2015)

*فى اعمال الدفع النفقى او الثقب الافقى 
horizotal direction drilling - Pipe Jacking - Pipe Bursting- Microtunneling**

&& محطة الدفع المتوسطة intermediate jack station






الروافع الهيدروليكة الرئيسية يمكنها ان تدفع حوالى 80 متر طولى







. بعد ذلك تزداد قوى الاحتكاك على جسم الماسورة . يتم عمل محطات دفع وسى ويتم تركيب روافع على محطيط الماسورة من الداخل





. لها نفس قدرة الروافع الرئيسية ويتم عمل ماسورة خرسانية خاصة لهذه المحطة 
طبعا هناك طول اقتصادى يمكن لاستخدام المحطات الوسطى عملية اقتصادية وتقريبا فى حدود 350م ... وينصح بالا يزيد عدد المحطات عن 4 محطات ليكون الامر اقتصاديا .




















*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (30 مايو 2015)

*ما ملاحظتك للشرائح السوداء الظاهرة بالصورة على السقف ؟؟ *


----------



## المهدي10 (30 مايو 2015)

Civil Ahmed Ragab قال:


> *ما ملاحظتك للشرائح السوداء الظاهرة بالصورة على السقف ؟؟ *



هى الواح (carbon fiber) الياف الكربون : احد وسائل تدعيم وتقوية العناصر الانشائية


----------



## ahmedXPibrahim (30 مايو 2015)

*ملف تنفيذ 2015*

*ملف تنفيذ 2015*​


----------



## المهدي10 (30 مايو 2015)

يعنى لو البروز كان مبانى او خرسانة فى هذه الصور يطلق عليه (سلاح)؟


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (30 مايو 2015)

المهدي10 قال:


> يعنى لو البروز كان مبانى او خرسانة فى هذه الصور يطلق عليه (سلاح)؟



ما اعرفه للمبانى ان اسمه سلاح . لا اعلم اذا كان خرسانة اسمه ؟ 
لكن فى العموم دا مجرد اسم تعبيرى .. زى يا هندسة اما اقولك فى الترميم بازنبر السطح واقصد بيها تخشين السطح . 
يعنى لفظ السلاح مجرد لفظ تعبيىرى . يعنى ممكن تقل عليه بروز بكامل البرج مثلا . لكن بدل ما تقول بروز بكامل البرج بتقول لفظ سلاج كلفظ متعارف عليه ومعروف ....
شاهد الكلام . ان كلمة السلاك لفظ تعبيرى عن بروز فقط وممكن يكون مبانى او خرسانة .


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (30 مايو 2015)

المهدي10 قال:


> هى الواح (carbon fiber) الياف الكربون : احد وسائل تدعيم وتقوية العناصر الانشائية



صحيح مهندس مهدى هى الواح الكربون فيبر 







.. وعموما اصبح الاهتمام بالالياف المسلحة زائدا لمميزاتها .
شرائح مصنعة من المواد البوليمرية المسلحة Fiber Reinforced Fibers بالياف الكربون او الزجاج . تقريبا مثلا الياف الكربون لها مقاومة شد تصل الى 800 نيوتن /مم2 .. يعنى شريحة بعرض 305مم وسمك 0.13مم مقاومة الشد تصل الى 3500نيوتن /مم2 ..
فمادة تعطى كثيرا من مميزات حديد التسليح واسهل وارخص للعمالة .

تعليق بسيط بعد استخدام الواح مسلحة على سقف بالكربون وبالزجاج 






وباختصار للاستخدام 
تنظيف السطح جيدا من اى اتربة ويتم فرد مادة ايبوكسية خاصة اولا حسب نسب الخلط . ثم يتم فرد الشرائح 

* مادتين للخلط 





















واذا توفرت بيانات عن اسعار هذه الشرائح سيتم ادراجها لاحقا ان شاء الله .


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (30 مايو 2015)

استطرادا على المشاركة السابقة . التدعيم باستخدام شرائح الكربون فيبر لسقف هوردى CFRP strenghting Hollow Block Slab


----------



## رزق حجاوي (30 مايو 2015)

Civil Ahmed Ragab قال:


> صحيح مهندس مهدى هى الواح الكربون فيبر
> 
> 
> 
> ...


السلام عليكم
الواضح من الصور انه يتم تركيب strip carbon fiber اي شرائح الفايبر كاربون (ويعمل مثل حديد التسليح الاضافي حيث يتم وضعه في المناطق التي تحتاج الى تسليح اضافي ويكفي ان يمتد على سطح البلاطة بمقدار طول التثبيت اللازم وليس الوصول للمساند )، والملاحظ انه استخدم لتقوية البلاطة في مقاومة العزم الموجب Positive Moment وتقليل الهبوط في الوسط deflection حيث تم تركيب في منطقة الوسط ولم يستمر على كامل طول البلاطة.


----------



## الابن الصغير (30 مايو 2015)

السلام عليكم 
كان عندى سؤال هو اذاى حتكون هذه الشرائح (الكربون فيبر)المستخدمة فى تقوية هذه البلاطة فعاله وتؤدى الغرض المطلوب منها وهى فى الاساس كما نرى فى الصورة ان اطراف هذه الشرائح لم ترتكز على ركيزة .هل يصح ان نقوم بوضع حديد تسليح داخل البلاطة دون ان يرتكز على ال beams الحامل للبلاطة؟!!
وشكراً


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (30 مايو 2015)

الابن الصغير قال:


> السلام عليكم
> كان عندى سؤال هو اذاى حتكون هذه الشرائح (الكربون فيبر)المستخدمة فى تقوية هذه البلاطة فعاله وتؤدى الغرض المطلوب منها وهى فى الاساس كما نرى فى الصورة ان اطراف هذه الشرائح لم ترتكز على ركيزة .هل يصح ان نقوم بوضع حديد تسليح داخل البلاطة دون ان يرتكز على ال beams الحامل للبلاطة؟!!
> وشكراً



تم عمل مشاركة سابقة عن استخدام الالياف الزجاجية فى الخرسانة لزيادة كفائتها . وكان جزء من المشاركة ينظر الى انه يمكن الاستغناء عن حديد التلسيح ولكن كانت الخرسانة دكة ارضية slab on grade >> ولكن المهندس رزق عقب بانه لا يستغنى عن حديد التلسيح ... 

* هذه المواد ليس لها اجهاد خضوع . يعنى الانهيار ممكن يحصل فجاة بدون انذار كما يحدث مع حديد التلسيح حيث تحدث الشروخ ويعطى انذار عن عيب انشائى .
ولا تنسى ان هذه المواد ليست رخيصة . وان كنت لا اعلم سعرها تحديدا . لكن اعتقد انها غالية ..
ولتوضيح الاصح انتظر راى احد الزملاء فهم اعلم .


----------



## ArSam (30 مايو 2015)

*شرائح التقوية الكربونية الحديثة*

تابع للصور التي ادرجت اعلاه احببت ان اشارككم في نفس الموضوع بصور اخرى تزيد الموضوع الشيق توضيحا 
هذه التقنية هي حديثة وفعالة ورخيصة مقارنة بمقدار ما تعطيه من مهام في التقوية الموضعية للعناصر الإنشائية ومنها تقوية مناطق الشد في الكمرات وايضا حبس العمدان الحلقي بفاعلية عالية جدا نظرا لصغر قطاعها مع تحملها العالي على الشد.




 





​


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (31 مايو 2015)

*بالنسبة لاعمال الترميم والتدعيم ..**

للكشف عن الشروخ وتحديد اذا كان شرخ خامل Dormat Crack او شرخ نشط Active Crack >>






لتحديد الشرخ الموجود شرخ خامل او نشط . ممكن استخدام ما يسمى بالبؤج وعبارة عن مونة من الجبس والاسمنت او وضع دبوس فى نهاية الشرخ 











وبمناسبة ذكر الشرخ فانه طبقا للمواصفات الامريكية الحد الاقصى للشروخ كما يلى 






وفى مواصفات حددت اذا كان التربة حول العنصر عادية عرض الشرخ لا يزيد عن 0.3مم. واذا كانت التربة عدوانية عرض الشرخ لا يزيد عن 0.004سمك الغطاء الخرسانى .. 
وبالنسبة للمواصفات المصرية فنعود اليها لاحقا ان شاء الله .
*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (1 يونيو 2015)

فى اعمال تمديد كابلات الكهرباء .. 
لا اعلم ما اسم هذه الحماية للكابلات . ربما يفيدنا باسمها احد الزملاء ..


----------



## رزق حجاوي (1 يونيو 2015)

Civil Ahmed Ragab قال:


> فى اعمال تمديد كابلات الكهرباء ..
> لا اعلم ما اسم هذه الحماية للكابلات . ربما يفيدنا باسمها احد الزملاء ..


السلام عليكم
لحماية الكوابل من الضرر اذا تم الحفر عليها لتمديد خدمات اخرى ان يتم حمايتها (رمل، بلوك خرسانة 7سم اة 5سم ، رمل، شريط تحذيري باللون الاحمر مكتوب كيبل كهرباء ، الردم ، الاسفلت)
ولكن الظاهر في الصورة بدلا من استخدام البلوك المصمت تم استخدام قطع خرسانية ومحفور فيها ان يوجد كيبل كهرباء وقدرة 11000 Volt,415Volt
وحسب ما هو واضح فلدينا في هذا الخندق 4 كوابل للكهرباء.


----------



## ahmedXPibrahim (1 يونيو 2015)

*شرح بنود التنفيذ 2015*

*شرح بنود التنفيذ 2015*​


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (2 يونيو 2015)

معلومة بسيطة مفتبسة من احد المهندسين ...
بالنسبة لاعمال البيارة (الصرف ) والخزان او البركة ( المياه ) . فى دول الخليج . 
ابعاد مبدئية للخزان والبيارة ..


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (2 يونيو 2015)

انواع طبقات الاحلال المستخدمة Replacement Soil





















وقد تعرضنا بصور موضحة سابقا


----------



## بشير خالد العزاوي (2 يونيو 2015)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## الابن الصغير (3 يونيو 2015)

السلام عليكم
هذه مشاركة سابقة لكيفية ضبط افقية البؤج لعمل اللياسة
ولكن ما هى الفكرة من استلام افقية البؤج بهذه الطريقة باستعمال ميزان المياه؟


----------



## المهدي10 (3 يونيو 2015)

استفسار بخصوص هذه الصورة لو سمحتم
هذه صورة لاحد اعمدة كوبري
لماذا يتم عمل اشاير هذا العمود بهذا المنظر ( نصفهم طول رباط والنصف الاخر طول العمود)؟
ولماذا لم يتم عملهم كلهم اشاير طول رباط او طول عمود؟


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (4 يونيو 2015)

الابن الصغير قال:


> السلام عليكم
> هذه مشاركة سابقة لكيفية ضبط افقية البؤج لعمل اللياسة
> ولكن ما هى الفكرة من استلام افقية البؤج بهذه الطريقة باستعمال ميزان المياه؟



بالنسبة للصورة فوضعية ميزان المياه هكذا لا تشكل فرقا . ويجب ان تكون على ظهر القدة ليمكن قياس مستوى ظهر البؤجة .
وثانيا فالكلام المكتوب فيه خطا . حيث من البيعى ان يكون هناك فى هذه الحالة تنوير بين القدة والحائط وهو سمك البؤجة . 
هذا التنوير لا يوجد بعد الانتهاء من اللياسة وليس هنا . 
وجزاك الله خيرا على استدراج الصورة لتضيحها لانى لم انتبه لها فعلا .


----------



## الناصح الامين (4 يونيو 2015)

thanks


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (5 يونيو 2015)

المهدي10 قال:


> استفسار بخصوص هذه الصورة لو سمحتم
> هذه صورة لاحد اعمدة كوبري
> لماذا يتم عمل اشاير هذا العمود بهذا المنظر ( نصفهم طول رباط والنصف الاخر طول العمود)؟
> ولماذا لم يتم عملهم كلهم اشاير طول رباط او طول عمود؟



مش عارف والله م. المهدى ..
وظنى ان الحديد الطويل ان حديد اخره كده . فافضل ان يتم عمله مرة واحدة ... 
والحديد القصير هو طول تماسك لحديد ممكن هيتركب مع حديد بعد كده .. . غالبا هى تفصيلة للحديد والله اعلم .


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (5 يونيو 2015)

*فى اعمال الخوازيق او الاوتاد الخرسانية Piles 

خاصة الخوازيق لمنفذة بطريقة الحفر والتفريغ اثناء الصب او الحفر البريمى المستمر cfa














(( صورة توضح هروب للخرسانة من الخازوق لاحد الخوازيق الساندة حيث كان العمل على أرض هى فى الأصل مردومة منذ سنوات بعمق يزيد عن 9 متر ردم وبعد صب الخرسانة وتنزيل القفص .. 
الحل فى هذه التربة وهو ما وصلنا له من تجربة أكثر من حل بالموقع هو ملء الخازوق بنتونيت بدون أسمنت ثم نقول بعمل حفر مرة أخرى للخازوق فى نفس مكانه فى مركز البنتونيت الذى لم يتماسك بعد ويكون ذلك بمثابة تلييس وسند لجوانب الحفر ثم يتم صب الخرسانة داخل الخازوق والخرسانة ثقيلة تطرد ما تبقى من البنتونيت للخارج ثم يتم تنزيل القفص وطبعا ده كان شغل مرهق جدا إنك تشتغل بنتونيت ثم خرسانة ثم بنتونيت ثم خرسانة هكذا .. م. مصطفى محمد )) 












>> 
بالنسبة للمشاكل التى قد تحدث فى هذه الطريقة .. 






فى التربة الضعيفة واما استخدام معلق البنتونيت او القايسون ..














*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (5 يونيو 2015)

*ما ملاحظتك للصورة التالية :











الصورة توضح اح الاختبارات الحقلية بالموقع غير المتلفة للخرسانة . 
وهى لاختبار خواص الخرسانة بطريقة النبض فوق السمعى ultrasonic pulse velocity test . U.V.P Test

والفكرة تتلخص فى استخدام نبضات فوق سمعية (فوق صوتية ) تسرى فى الخرسانة عن طريق جهاز الكترونى . ويتم قياس زمن سريان النبضات خلال سمك الخرسانة . والسرعة تحدد خواص الخرسانة .

ويمكن قياس هذه الخواص
مقاومة الضغط -- معامل المرونة للخرسانة -- وجود فراغات وشروخ داخلية -- تغير خواص الخرسانة تحت تاثير الحريق والكيماويات -- تغير خواص الخرسانة مع الزمن

*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (6 يونيو 2015)

*فى اعمال الدهانات ( البوية - النقاشة ) Painting 
من العيوب التى نظهر ... ظهور فقاقيع على السطح النهائى للدهانات .






السبب .. 
وجود نسبة من الرطوبة فى الاوجه السابق دهانها , وعندما تتعرض الى مصدر حرارى اوالشمس تتبخر المياه .
والسطح النهائى للدهانات يمنع تبخر المياه . وتتجمع الرطوبة تحت طبقة الدهان . وقد تنفجر تحت ضغط الحرارة ...
لذا يوصى بترك طبقة اللياسة ( القصارة - البياض - القصارة) فترة كافية حتى تجف . او استخدام مواد مقاومة للرط
*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (7 يونيو 2015)

* صورة توضح تسلسل اعمال التنفيذ والاعتماد ..



* صورة توضح مياه التبخر التى يحتجزها مشمع التغطية .للحفاظ على محتوى المياه فى الخلطة .






او كبديل الصب ليلا مع درجات الحرارة المنخفضة ..


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (8 يونيو 2015)

بالنسبة لاعمال الدهانات ( البوية - النقاشة ) painting 
معدلات انتاج العمال 








* الاختبارات التى قد تجرى على الدهانات . 
اولا فحص نظرى يمكن من خلاله الحكم بالنظر على جودة الدهان .







ثانيااختبار فنى بعد اسبوع يمكن من من خلاله الحكم على جودة الدهان . وحقيقة لم اتعرض لهذه الاختبارات . ولكن من باب ادراج المعلومة


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (8 يونيو 2015)

بالنسبة لاعمال البلاط او الارضيات Flooring 
بالنسبة للرخام او الجرانيت ..

كما هو معروف ان الرخام والجرانيت من الارضيات الطبيعية 






ولكن هناك نوع صناعى . رغم انه يعتبر من الاحجار الطبيعية..

*معروف الرخام الطبيعى بغلو سعره نظرا لعمليات الننقل والقطع والتهذيب ..*
*وبدا الاتجاه لعمل رخام صناعى . سعره تقريبا اقل ب 30 % عن الرخام الصناعى , ووزنه يبلغ 1/3وزن الرخام الطبيعى . وله مقاومة انضغاط عالية . وله نفاذية عالية للمياه مع العزل الحرارى *
*يتكون من طبقة من الجرانيت (كسر الرخام الطبيعى ) ملتصقة بطبقة عازلة للحرارة من البوليسرتين الرغوف المبثوق . *

* سمك طبقة الوجه من الرخام تقريبا 10 مم -- سمك الطبقة العازلة سمك 20 -50 مم ..ابعاد البلاط ة 30 * 30 سم .
وللاسف حاولت الوصول لصورة توضيحية اكثر .. واذا توصلت اليها سيتم ادراجها لاحقا ان شاء الله .. 

ومن باب ذكر الشيئ . 
الفرق بين الرخام والجرانيت .


----------



## الابن الصغير (8 يونيو 2015)

بارك الله فيك مهندس احمد علی هذا المجهود الراءع وجعله في ميزان حسناتك
يا ريت مهندس احمد لو تشرحلنا ايضا بالصور ما هی المستخلصات وما انواعها وكيف يتم عملها 
ولك جزيل الشكر والاحترام


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (9 يونيو 2015)

الابن الصغير قال:


> بارك الله فيك مهندس احمد علی هذا المجهود الراءع وجعله في ميزان حسناتك
> يا ريت مهندس احمد لو تشرحلنا ايضا بالصور ما هی المستخلصات وما انواعها وكيف يتم عملها
> ولك جزيل الشكر والاحترام



وبارك الله فيك يا عزيزى ... 
ان شاء الله احاول ادراج ما استطيعه عن المستخلصات فى اقرب وقت ان شاء الله


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (9 يونيو 2015)

فى اعمال التكسيات بالرخام Marble 
كما معلوم ان طرق تركيب الرخام . 
1- التركيب والسقية بالمونة بين الرخام والمبانى 
2- التركيب مع وجود فراغ بين الرخام والميانى
3- التركيب باستخدام مواد كيماوية لاصقة Resine Bonded Fixing

شكل الكانات التى قد تستخدم فى الثبيت مع وجود فراغ او عدمه .












** عند الامامى او النواصى عند التقاء الحواف او الاركان هناك عدة اشكال تحتلف حسب الرسوما التنفيذية


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (9 يونيو 2015)

تفاصيل خزان علوى سعة 400م3 .تابع لشركة المياه السعودية بمنطقة حائل .. 











http://www.4shared.com/photo/dGxmXg_xba/_400_-_.html

واذا توفرت صور تنفيذية سيتم اضافتها لاحقا ان شاء الله.


----------



## ahmedXPibrahim (9 يونيو 2015)

*تنفيذ 2050 رفع 9/6/2015*

*ملف مدعم بالصور عن تنفيذ الخرسانه و التشطيبات*

*اللهم تقبل هذا العمل خالصا لوجهك الكريم*

*اللهم نقى قلوبنا من النفاق*

*https://www.mediafire.com/folder/td7e5x96tq63o/ahmed2050ibrahim*

*هانى عصمت*​


----------



## CE.ABBAS (11 يونيو 2015)

السلام عليكم 
اظن ان السبب هوه وجود فضلات حديد بهاذا القياس 
ناهيك على ان الحديد كثيف ولو كانت على نفس الارتفاع فانها ستزيد من صعوبة شدها وهي ملتصقه الى بجانب بعضها


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (11 يونيو 2015)

فى اعمال التكسية الخارجية بالرخام او الجرانيت .. 






يراعى الاتى .

*العناصر التي تفضل في اختيار التكسيات بالرخام والجرانيت :-*
* خاصة للتكسيات الخارجية للواجهات : *
*1 -* *يراعي أن تكون التكسية ذات مقاومة للعوامل الجوية (**endurance**) .*
*2 - يراعي أن يكون اللون والتكوين والمظهر الطبيعي مناسبا لموقع التكسية ويفضل الجرانيت لصلابته ثم الرخام الأبيض (الكريستالي والسكري ذو الحبيبات الكبيرة) ثم يليها الرخام ذو الحبيبات المندمجة مثل البرلاتو **– **البوتشينو **– **السربنتين **– **الترافرتينو ويرجع هذا كله إلى اختيار المعماري للنوعية وكذلك بالنسبة للسطح سواء خشن أو ناعم ويفضل أن يكون السمك لألواح التكسية من الرخام لا يقل عن 2 سم .*
*3 - يراعي عند الاختيار العوامل المؤثرة التالية :*
*- الوزن الذاتي - تأثير الرياح - الرطوبة والأمطار - - التمدد والانكماش للمتغيرات في درجات الحرارة بموقع التركيب .*
*- الوزن الذاتي :*
* يراعي أن تكون الكانات المثبتة في الحوائط كافية لحمل الوزن الذاتي للبلاطات (ألواح التكسيات) مع ملاحظة أن متوسط أوزان المتر المربع من الرخام بالنسبة للسمك علي النحو التالي :*


*السمك بالسنتيمتر*
*2*
*2.2*
*2.5*
*3*
*3.2*
*3.8*
*4*
*5*
*6*
*الوزن بالكيلوجرام/م2*
*54*
*60*
*68*
*81*
*86*
*108*
*108*
*135*
*162*

 
*جدول رقم (3) متوسط أوزان المتر المربع من الرخام بالنسبة للسمك*
*- تأثير الرياح : *
*تتركز هذه التأثيرات غالبا تحت تأثير إجهاد الرياح والأمطار في الأركان والارتفاعات ويراعي الضغط الواقع عليها عند التصميم في كيفية تثبيتها أو نوعيتها .*

*- الرطوبة والأمطار :*
* يراعي أن تكون المباني المركب عليها هذه الكسوات من الرخام تامة الجفاف وذلك لعدم نفاذ الرطوبة والأملاح إلى السطح الخارجي .*
*- التمـدد والانكمـاش :*
يراعي ألا يتم تركيب تكسيات الواجهات الخارجية إلا بعد حوالي من (2-3) أشهر من الانتهاء من أعمال المباني والخرسانات وذلك حتى يتم تفادي متغيرات درجات الحرارة وثبات المنشأ .


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (11 يونيو 2015)




----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (11 يونيو 2015)

ملاحظة فى اعمال النجارة للاعمدة الخرسانية .. للمهنسين حديثى التخرج .

اذا تم استخدام خشب لتزانة بدلا من الكونتر .. 

تلاحظ ان غاليا العرض الخشب المستخدم 10 سم .. وقليلا ان تجد 12.5 سم . - بياتى بالطلب . 

ممكن النجار يستسهل الامور ويقف العمود ب 10 سم . وهو فعلا محتاج 12.5 سم علشان يتم تقفيل العمود كويس . 
وبيلجا الى ان يباعد الواح اللتزانة عن بعضها . فيما يسمح بعمل بروزات ولو بسيطة خرسانية ويعطى فؤصة لتسرب لبانى الخطلة ..
فينتبه لهذه النقطة .


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (12 يونيو 2015)

فى اعمال الاطارات الخرسانية .Concrete Frames

فى صورة نقلا عن المكتبة الانشائية للمهندس المدنى .. اى الشكلين الاتين صحيح مع وجود عزوم كما بالشكل .






... الاجابة هى رقم 1؟ 
والسبب . حيث يتم ترحيل القاعدة عكس اتجاه العزم (اى جهة راس السهم ) لملاشاة العزوم المتولدة على القاعدة لعمل uniform stress على التربة .











وكمثال واقعى على هذه الترحيل 
1- تفصيلة بسيطة من منط حمام سباحة 











2- تغطية بقبة دائرية .
















واذا توفرت صور تنفيذية سيتم ادراجها لاحقا ان شاء الله ..


----------



## ahmedXPibrahim (15 يونيو 2015)

*ملفات الاوتوكاد كامله *
*تنفيذ الاعمال الخرسانيه 
**ملفات التشطيبات كامله *
*تنفيذ 2050 *
*الترميم و التدعيم *
*ملفات المكتب الفنى كامله *
*ملفات التصميم المدنى كامله*
*تنفيذ شبكات الطرق و المياه و الصرف*
*اسس التصميم المعمارى*
*https://www.mediafire.com/folder/td7e5x96tq63o//ahmed2050ibrahim*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (15 يونيو 2015)

* صورة توضح تفصيلة الارضيات الخشبية من النوع السويد ( الموسكى ) Redwood
* لون الخشب السويد ( الموسكى ) عندما يكون جافا يكون بنى محمر 
























معدل لعمل 35م2 من الارضيات 
35م3 مران 5&5سم *4م - 1.5م3 رمل -- 35 كانة حديد -- 70 مسمار بورمة 2 سم -- 9كجم قطران فحم ساخن


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (15 يونيو 2015)

ما بين السملات -- والميدات من الناحية النظرية ... نقلا عن كتاب الدكتور عبد الرحمن مجاهد .


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (16 يونيو 2015)

الابن الصغير قال:


> بارك الله فيك مهندس احمد علی هذا المجهود الراءع وجعله في ميزان حسناتك
> يا ريت مهندس احمد لو تشرحلنا ايضا بالصور ما هی المستخلصات وما انواعها وكيف يتم عملها
> ولك جزيل الشكر والاحترام



*الابن الصغير* ... بشكل تقريبى وعام . واذا لم تكن هناك نقطة واضحة .فيمكنك السءال لا باس . 

المستخلص >> غالبا يا هندسة فى شكل رسمى لاوراق المستخاص خاصة اذا كنت تتعامل مع جهة حكومية . تربة وتعليم او بلدية مثلا .. 
وعلى كل هذه شكل تقريبى لمستخلص تابع لاحد البلديات فى المملكة السعودية 
هذا بالنسبة لمشروع تابع لاحد البلديات . 
1- اوراق الحصر الهندسى لما تم تنفيذه على الطبيعه , 
2- حصر تكاليف ما تم تنفيذه بناءا على اسعار المناقصة او قيمة الترسية 
2- تقرير لما تم تنفيذه حتى تاريخه ويوضح فيه قيمة الاعمال المنفذة كاملة ونسبة الاعمال المنجزة ونسبة المدة المنقضية . 
4- قد يطلب بعض الكروكيات التوضيحية 
5- الاختبارات لمطابقة الجودة سوءا اختبارات الضغط للخرسانة - اختبارات دمك التربة ... الخ 
6- شهادات الشركة من الغرفة التجارية والسجل التجارى ...الخ 
..
الحصر عبارة عن حسابات هندسية كما حصر القواعد المسلحة بطول وعرضها وارتفاعها .... الخ . 






التكاليف تاتى باجمالى ما تم تنفيذه فى الحصر ليتم ضربه فى سعر البند الخص به . وتاتى باجمالى قيمة الاعمال 







وبعد ذلك تقد تقرير شامل تضوح فيه قيمة الاعمال المنفذة كاملة ونسبة الاعمال المنجزة ونسبة المدة المنقضية


----------



## امين الزريقي (16 يونيو 2015)

Civil Ahmed Ragab قال:


> فى اعمال الاطارات الخرسانية .Concrete Frames
> 
> فى صورة نقلا عن المكتبة الانشائية للمهندس المدنى .. اى الشكلين الاتين صحيح مع وجود عزوم كما بالشكل .
> 
> ...







[/URL][/IMG]


السلام عليكم 

هل تبدو القاعدة هنا متماشية مع ما تقدم من شرح ؟


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (16 يونيو 2015)

امين الزريقي قال:


> [/URL][/IMG]
> 
> 
> السلام عليكم
> ...



*وعليكم السلام م. امين .
اليست قاعدة تم ترحليها عن منتصف القاعدة ؟؟ واذا كان من خطا فاشر به لكى نعدله . *


----------



## امين الزريقي (16 يونيو 2015)

Civil Ahmed Ragab قال:


> *وعليكم السلام م. امين .
> اليست قاعدة تم ترحليها عن منتصف القاعدة ؟؟ واذا كان من خطا فاشر به لكى نعدله . *








ربما كانت القاعدة متماشية بالفعل مع ما ورد بترحيلها حسبما جاء في المشاركة لكن ما قصدته انها لا تبدو متماشية في هذه الحالة مع المنطق الهندسي
( وهو شعور مبدئي) وعليه فان اتزان المنشأ موضع شك , لا اريد ان اجزم الان ولكن سأعود الى الموضوع ثانية .

تحياتي


----------



## امين الزريقي (18 يونيو 2015)

Civil Ahmed Ragab قال:


> *وعليكم السلام م. امين .
> اليست قاعدة تم ترحليها عن منتصف القاعدة ؟؟ واذا كان من خطا فاشر به لكى نعدله . *




يتعرض هذا الاطار الكابولي ( وهو بهذا يختلف عن الاطار رقم 1 الذي ورد في بداية المشاركة ) الى حمل راسي ناتج عن رد الفعل من القبة ( على اعتبار ان رد الفعل الافقي للقبة يقاوم بالشد في الكمرة الافقية الحلقية او الدائرية ) وبالتالي فتطبيق التوصية اعلاه يعني ان القاعدة ينبغي ان ترحل في الاتجاه المعاكس للعزم الناتج عن الاحمال الرأسية ولهذا فالقاعدة يجب ان تكون في الاتجاه المعاكس لوضعها الظاهر في الرسم . هذا بمعزل عن تطبيق المباديء الاساسية للتوازن وعدم الانقلاب و هذا الوضع اشبه باطار منطة السباحة التي اوردتها في مشاركتك السابقة .
على العموم اذا كان الملف الكامل لذلك المنشأ الضخم لديك فارجو ان ترفعه .




[/IMG]




[/url][/IMG]


----------



## الابن الصغير (19 يونيو 2015)

شكرا جزيلا مهندس احمد على المعلومات القيمة بخصوص المستخلصات وجعل كل ذللك فى ميزان حسناتك
عندى بعض الاستفسارات
1- ما المقصود بكلمة جارى ونهائى فى المستخلصات واين تكتب؟
2-ذكرت انه تم خصم 20% مقابل الدفعة الاولى ما معنى ذلك؟
3- بالنسبة لنسبة الانجاز =(1356916.78/1580000)×100 =85.88% وليس 80.85% كما كتبت هل يوجد خطا فى الحسابات ام لا ؟
4- ما العلاقة بين نسبة الانجاز ونسبة المدة المنقضية من المشروع بمعنى ماهو المفروض ان تكون نسبة الانجاز اعلى ام اقل من المدة المنقضية من المشروع وماذا يعنى انخفاض او زيادة احدى النسبتين عن الاخرى؟
ولكم جزيل الشكر والاحترام

وبعد ذلك تقد تقرير شامل تضوح فيه قيمة الاعمال المنفذة كاملة ونسبة الاعمال المنجزة ونسبة المدة المنقضية 






[/QUOTE]


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (19 يونيو 2015)

امين الزريقي قال:


> مشاهدة المرفق 108739
> 
> 
> يتعرض هذا الاطار الكابولي ( وهو بهذا يختلف عن الاطار رقم 1 الذي ورد في بداية المشاركة ) الى حمل راسي ناتج عن رد الفعل من القبة ( على اعتبار ان رد الفعل الافقي للقبة يقاوم بالشد في الكمرة الافقية الحلقية او الدائرية ) وبالتالي فتطبيق التوصية اعلاه يعني ان القاعدة ينبغي ان ترحل في الاتجاه المعاكس للعزم الناتج عن الاحمال الرأسية ولهذا فالقاعدة يجب ان تكون في الاتجاه المعاكس لوضعها الظاهر في الرسم . هذا بمعزل عن تطبيق المباديء الاساسية للتوازن وعدم الانقلاب و هذا الوضع اشبه باطار منطة السباحة التي اوردتها في مشاركتك السابقة .
> ...



حصلت على الملف وعبارة عن صورة من احد الصفحات الندسية ... واحاول التوصال للوصول الى ملف تصميم المشروع ان شاء الله للبحث فى نقطة الاختلاف التى أثرتها ...
وجزاك الله خيرا على توضيحك م. امين .


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (19 يونيو 2015)

يعول كثيرا على الغطاء الخرسانى لتوفير الحماية من صدا الحديد rust or corrosion












Although steel’s natural tendency is to undergo corrosion reactions, the alkaline environment of 
concrete (pH of 12 to 13) provides steel with corrosion protection. At 
the high pH, a thin oxide layer forms on the steel and prevents metal 
atoms from dissolving. This passive film does not actually stop 
corrosion; it reduces the corrosion rate to an insignificant level. For 
steel in concrete, the passive corrosion rate is typically 0.1 µm per 
year. Without the passive film, the steel would corrode at rates at 
least 1,000 times higher (ACI222 2001).










]


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (19 يونيو 2015)

الابن الصغير قال:


> شكرا جزيلا مهندس احمد على المعلومات القيمة بخصوص المستخلصات وجعل كل ذللك فى ميزان حسناتك
> عندى بعض الاستفسارات
> 1- ما المقصود بكلمة جارى ونهائى فى المستخلصات واين تكتب؟
> *كلمة جارى . مقصود بها ان المستخلص لاعمال والاعمال جارية التنفيذ والمقاول بيصرف المستخلص لغرض تيسير اعمال وصرف الاجور العمال...
> ...


[/quote]

* ولو فى اى استفسار تانى مش فى مشكلة .*


----------



## الابن الصغير (20 يونيو 2015)

السلام عليكم 
شكرا جزيلا مهندس احمد على هذه التوضيحات
1-لما المقاول يقدم اول مستخلص وهو عباره عن 4 بنود مثلا وتم الانتهاء من هذه البنود هل يطلق على هذا المستخلص جارى ام نهاءى
2- ما معنى المستخلص الختامى وهل يوجد بينه وبين المستخلص النهاءى فرق


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (20 يونيو 2015)

الابن الصغير قال:


> السلام عليكم
> شكرا جزيلا مهندس احمد على هذه التوضيحات
> 1-لما المقاول يقدم اول مستخلص وهو عباره عن 4 بنود مثلا وتم الانتهاء من هذه البنود هل يطلق على هذا المستخلص جارى ام نهاءى
> 2- ما معنى المستخلص الختامى وهل يوجد بينه وبين المستخلص النهاءى فرق



السكر لله يا هندسة .... 
المستخلص الختامى هو النهائى . مجرد فرق تسمية...
الجارى يتم عمله حيث العمل ما زال جاريا .. الختامى يكون بعد ان تم استكمال العمل والتحضير لاستلامه استلاما ابتدائيا .
مثلا مبنى . 
جارى 1 . على الاساسات مثلا 
جارى 2 . على الاعمدة والسقف
جارى 3 . على المبانى واللياسة والدهانات والعزل .
تتبقى بعض الاعمال زى السيراميك مثلا والكهرباء والسباكة ممكن تتعمل فى الختامى مرة واحدة . ويكون قبل المستخلص ما يتعمل غالب الاعمال منتهية بنسبة كبيرة ... 
اتمنى يكون الفرق وضح .


----------



## محمد البو فريحة (20 يونيو 2015)

مشكورون وماجورون على ما تبذلون


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (21 يونيو 2015)

عمل شدة القواعدة المنفصلة او الشريطية بمبانى من الطوب ...


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (21 يونيو 2015)

فى الميانى سابقة التجهيز . 
خاصة للاسوار سابقة التجهيز او الصب Precast Fences

يراعى ان عمل اللوجو logo . هل معتمد بلون معين ام لا ... وقد يتم عمله على باكية اه وباكية لا ... وممكن باكية اه وباكيتين لا .. 
فيراعى لما تم اعتماده من الاستشارى او الجهة المالكة ....


----------



## امين الزريقي (21 يونيو 2015)

Civil Ahmed Ragab قال:


> حصلت على الملف وعبارة عن صورة من احد الصفحات الندسية ... واحاول التوصال للوصول الى ملف تصميم المشروع ان شاء الله للبحث فى نقطة الاختلاف التى أثرتها ...
> وجزاك الله خيرا على توضيحك م. امين .




اعتقد ان الملف عبارة عن مشروع تخرج فحسب . بعد التدقيق هذه الصالة 106*106 امتار تتوسطها قبة قطرها 40 مترا , تحملها مجموعة من الكوابيل الخارجية ابعادها 33 مترا وهي بالتالي منشأ افتراضي وليست عملا واقعيا وبالتالي لا اظن ان هكذا منشأ بابعاد قياسية يمكن ان ينفذ بهذه الطريقة او بهذا النظام الانشائي الذي تكتنفه الكثير من الملاحظات ليس اقلها عدم اتزان القواعد .


----------



## ahmedXPibrahim (21 يونيو 2015)

*ملفات المهندس المدنى و المعمارى (( هدية شهر رمضان المبارك ))*
*‎**ملفات الاوتوكاد *
*تنفيذ الاعمال الخرسانيه *
*ملفات التشطيبات *
*تنفيذ 2050 (( اللى مش عارف تنفيذ ))*
*الترميم و التدعيم *
*ملفات المكتب الفنى *
*ملفات التصميم المدنى *
*تنفيذ شبكات الطرق و المياه و الصرف*
*اسس التصميم المعمارى*
*مخططات فوتوشوب معمارى*
*https://www.mediafire.com/folder/td7e5x96tq63o//ahmed2050ibrahim*



*OR*
*ملفات هانى عصمت ( مدنى و عماره )
على الجولف للمبدع م علاء عبد الحليم**
**تنفيذ الاعمال الخرسانيه و التشطيبات
**اعداد المشروع
الجسات
الخوازيق
القواعد الخرسانيه
اللبشه الخرسانيه
الاعمده الخرسانيه
الحوائط الخرسانيه
السلالم الخرسانيه
الاسقف الخرسانيه ( السوليد – الهوردى – الفلات )
البوست تنشن
البرى كاست
البلاطات المرفوعه
الشدات ( الخشبيه – المعدنيه – المنزلقه – النفقيه )
الخزانات الخرسانيه
الكبارى الخرسانيه
الانفاق الخرسانيه
الجراجات الخرسانيه
اعمال المبانى
البياض ( اللياسه )
الاعمال الصحيه
الاعمال الكهربائيه
الاعمال الميكانيكيه ( التكييف – المصاعد – السلالم المتحركه )
الاعمال المعدنيه ( الالومنيوم – الكريتال – و خلافه )
النجاره المعماريه ( الابواب و الشبابيك )
الاسقف المعلقه
الارضيات ( الجرانيت – الرخام – البورسلين – السيراميك – البلاط – الخشبيه )
الدهانات
**GRC**
ورق الحائط
القرميد
كيمياويات البناء الحديث
المعدات الهندسيه
الترميم و التدعيم
التكسيه بالاحجار
الخرسانه المطبوعه و بلاط الانترلوك
العزل المائى و الحرارى و الصوتى
الواجهات الزجاجيه
القواطيع الداخليه
انواع الاخشاب
الزجاج و البلاستيك
انواع الرخام
تشطيب حمام السباحه
صور التنفيذ
**http://www.gulfup.com/?5ZeSoZ**
**http://www.gulfup.com/?rqhud5**
**ملفات التصميم المدنى**
ملفات م ياسر الليثى
ملفات م اكرم مصطفى
موسوعة الاستيل د حنان الطوبجى هندسة شبرا
الخزانات الكبارى شبكات المياه و الصرف الصحى و الطرق
منشآت الرى ( السدود و القناطر و خلافه )
هندسة الموانى
**http://www.gulfup.com/?pirfkF**
**ملفات الاوتوكاد **
الفنادق الانفاق الخزانات الكبارى الابراج المستشفيات
المساجد الخطوط البلوكات
**http://www.gulfup.com/?C329mp**
**ملفات المكتب الفنى**
حصر الكميات
كراسة الشروط
المواصفات الفنيه
العقود
**http://www.gulfup.com/?h6bghS**
**مخططات فوتوشوب معمارى **
**http://www.gulfup.com/?tDMBTe**
**شكرا للصاروخ العابر للقارات امير القلوب م محمد الطنوبى*
*OR*
*لازم التسجيل بموقع بوابة داماس*
*روابط مباشره*
*ملفات الاوتوكاد*
*تنفيذ الاعمال الخرسانيه*
*ملفات التشطيبات*
*ملفات الريفيت*
*ملفات التصميم المدنى*
*ملفات شبكات الطرق و المياه و الصرف*
*ملفات المكتب الفنى*
*ملفات عماره كامله*
*http://www.damasgate.com/vb/t349258*


----------



## علاء رسمي محمد (23 يونيو 2015)

احمد محسن فهمي قال:


> يا ريت يا هندسه توضحلنا طرق عزل سواء للبشه او البايل كاب



تفضل هذا الرابط لعزل البايلات 
http://www.4shared.com/rar/YOOI_0j7ce/Pile_Head_Treatment.html
معذرة حاولت التحميل مباشرة علي الموقع لكن حجم الصور اكبر


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (24 يونيو 2015)

علاء رسمي محمد قال:


> تفضل هذا الرابط لعزل البايلات
> http://www.4shared.com/rar/YOOI_0j7ce/Pile_Head_Treatment.html
> معذرة حاولت التحميل مباشرة علي الموقع لكن حجم الصور اكبر



جزاك الله خيرا م. علاء .. الصور بجودة ممتازة وواضحة جدا. نتمنى من حضرتك اضافات اخرى ان شاء الله


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (24 يونيو 2015)

*من مصطلحات اعمال بياض التخشين او المحارة او اللياسة Plastering **

وخاصة لاعمال الجبس. وخاصة لاعمال الكرانييش والحليات الجبسية .
(( بيت النور)) 

حيث فى الاغلب يتم عملالكرانيش بغرض الزينة والشكل الجمال. 






واذا تم عمل مكان للاضاءة خلال الكورنيشة . يسمى بيت نور .
















ومن باب الذكر بالشيئ .
معرف ان اعمال بياض التخشين اوالمحارة تقاس بالمتر المسطح او المربع . 
اما اعمال الكرانيش او الحليات تقاس بالمتر الطولى . 
*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (24 يونيو 2015)

*فى اعمال تركيب القيشانى او سيراميك الجدران Wall Tiles..  **

عند تركيب السيراميك باستخدام المونة يتم عمل خيوط افقية وراسية لضبط منسوب سطح الجدار . 
يتمدق 4 مسامير .2 فوق و2 تحت .وتنزل خيوط راسية موزونة وخيط افقى يتحرك مع تركيب الصفوف كلما على 
ويتم الضغط باستخدام سلاح المسطرين ( او الدفرة) للضغط على البلاطة لتخرج المونة الزائدة . وبيكون فى قدة المونيوم افقية لضبط اول صف 

















وكما تم الاشارة سابقا .. اذا استخدمت مادة غراء لاصقة كالفيتونيت . يتملصق البلاطة مباشرة دون وزنيات . لانه هنا يتم الاعتماد كليا على ضبط وجه الجدار من خلال اللياسة اوالقصارة . 





*


----------



## أنا معماري (26 يونيو 2015)

جزاك الله خير...معلومات رائعة​


----------



## الابن الصغير (26 يونيو 2015)

بارك الله لك مهندس احمد على هذا المجهود
ويا ريت يتم الاستفاضة فى اعمال التشطيبات وكيفية تنفيذيها
ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## abdelrhman elroky (27 يونيو 2015)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (27 يونيو 2015)

من طرق تنفيذ الكبارى ​ 1- نظام العربات الكابولية المتحركة Cantilever Carriage System​ 2- نظام دفع الهيكل العلوى Deck Pushing System​ 3- نظام الكمرات الطائرة Launching Girders System​ 4- الكبار المعدنية Metalic Bridges​ 5- الكبارى المعلقة Suspended Bridges













 فى نظام العربات الكابولية . او الكابولى المتزن .






​ غالبا بيكون فى مجرى مائى واعمال الشدات من الصعب تثبيتها . ​ يكون هناك منشا ريسى من الصلب (جمالون ) يحمل قطاع خرسانى ( صندوقى ) طوله من 3- 5م .. 











​ الجمالون فى الامام يحمل القطاع الخرسانى الذى يتم تثبيته مع شرائح الكوبرى ​ فى الخلف يكون مهم لاتزان الجمالون اناء التثبيت ​ ويكون لهذ الجمالون . عجلات امامية وخلفية ليتحرك عليها اثناء الحركة . ​ والقضبان طول كل منها 12م . مثبته اعلى الكوبرى على فرشات خشبية .

وهذا فيديو توضيحى بعض الشيئ لتركيب القطاعات .. 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rgUINdV8cco

بعد الانتهاء من التثبيت . يتم تثبت الكابلات اللازمة لسبق الاجهاد presterssing






​ واذا توفرت صور اكثر توضيحا سيتم اضافتها لاحقا ان شاء الله ​


----------



## abdelrhman elroky (27 يونيو 2015)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (29 يونيو 2015)

*فى السلالم الخرسانية . 

1- الابعاد المريحة لقلبة وصدفة السلم 













2- قيمة القايمة +النايمة 










3-الارتفاع الصافى فوق خد انوف السلم ..





















*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (1 يوليو 2015)

*بالنسبة لاعمال السباكة Plumbing او الاعمال الصحية . **

*
*1- يراعى عند استلام تمديدات المياه water supply للخلاطات ان يكون المسافة بين محورى مخرج المياه الساخنة والباردة 16.5 سم 
*​*





**2- بالنسبة لاعمال صرف الاسطح *​* بالنسبة للجرجورى roof drain 






**اما ان يكون قمعى او زاوى . واهم حاجة بالنسبة للجرجورى ان تضع طريقة لكيفية تصريف فتحة الجرجورى الى ماسورة صرف المطر ( على الاغلب بتكون 3 بوصة ) . علشان تقدرتعمل حسابها فى خرسانة السقف والكمرات الخارجية لكيلا تضظر للتكسير لاحقا . *​*















3- بالنسبة لماسورة التهوية . 
يراعى ان تكون ماسورة التهوية اعلى بمسافة عن مستوى السطح . لتوفير التهوية اللازمة للماسورة . 





*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (1 يوليو 2015)

بالنسبة لتسليح الاعمدة الخرسانية. 
وبعيدا عن الاتجاه لتزريع اشاير حديد جديدة ..
هل من الممكن ان تقبل بهذا التكسيح او التكريب ؟ والى اى حد يمكنك ان تقبل بتكريب كهذا ؟


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (1 يوليو 2015)

*بالنسبة لاعمال المبانى Brick Works  **

1- فى الصورة الاتية . يسمى المشار اليه باللون الاصفر . كتف مبانى .. وغالبا الكتف عرضه بيحدد عرض باب الحمام . وغالبا عرض ابواب الحمامات 80 سم . 
والمشار اليه باللون البمبى . هو عمل مفتاح بين جدار من قواطيع الحمامات عند تلاقيه مع جدار عمودى عليه . 
وغالبا البنا بيعمل حسابه وهو بيبنى الجدار الرئيسى بحيث يترك فراغ كل مدماكين او تلاتة . كما مشار اليه باللون الاصفر . 
ومن باب الذكر فان قواطيع الحمامات الداخلية تكون ببلوك عرضه 10 سم . لاعطاء مساحة كافية للحمام . 
* فرد الشبك المجلفن كل 3 مداميك اعطاء تماسك اكثر للحائط . 
ولاحظ ان الكتف ينتهى عند عتب الباب . يعنى يتم عمله على مرتين وكذلك الجدار الداخلى يتم عمله على مرتين ولا يتم عمله مرة واحدة لان البلوك ال 10 سم ضعيف ولا يتحمل عمل الجدار مرة واحدة . 













** 2-- بالنسبة لاعمال محطات توليد الكهرباء . **

يراعى عند عمل فتحات لزوم تمديد كابلات الكهرباء الداخلة والخارجة . يتم عمل الفتحات بقطع مواسير بلاستيك غالبا 4 بوصة .- او حسب - ويتم قصها حسب عرض الحائط الخرسانى او اقل قليلا. ويراعى اغلاق فتحة الامام والخلف . حيث عند صب الخرسانة يتسرب داخلها جزء من لبانى الخرسانة خاصة مع عمل الهزاز . مما يوفر عليك التكسير لاحقا داخل الفتحة . 




*


----------



## الابن الصغير (2 يوليو 2015)

Civil Ahmed Ragab قال:


> بالنسبة لتسليح الاعمدة الخرسانية.
> وبعيدا عن الاتجاه لتزريع اشاير حديد جديدة ..
> هل من الممكن ان تقبل بهذا التكسيح او التكريب ؟ والى اى حد يمكنك ان تقبل بتكريب كهذا ؟


1-فى الصور الموضحة تم عمل تكريب لاشاير الاعمدة بعد صب خرسانة السقف وهذا لا يصح ولابد من تكريبها قبل الصب
2-عند تكريب اشاير الاعمدة لابد ان تحقق ميل1:6 اى 6 راسى الى 1 افقى واذا لم يتحقق هذا الميل يتم تمويت اشاير العمود داخل البلاطة وزرع اشاير جديدة بدلا منها
3- من الواضح من الصور السابقة انها لا تحقق الشرطيين السابقيين اذن لا نقبل بهذا التكريب الموضح بالصور


----------



## الابن الصغير (2 يوليو 2015)

استفسار بشان استلام نجارة الاعمدة
عندما يتم استلام نجارة الاعمدة بنقيس المسافة بين الاعمدة فمثلا لو كان عندى عمودين المسافة الصافية بينهم خرسانة من وش العمود لوش العمود= 4م اذن لما اجى استلم النجارة واقيس المسافه بين العمودين خشب =3،95م 
بفرض ان انا جيت اقيس المسافة بين نجارة العمدين واتلقتها 3.9م فالمفروض ان النجار يظبطها ويوسع المسافة بحيث تبقى 3،95م بفرض ان اشاير العمود كانت مترحله والاشاير لزقة فى جنب النجارة اى مفيش كوفر للعمود فكيف يتم تظبيط المسافة بحيث انها تكون 3،95 م؟


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (5 يوليو 2015)

الابن الصغير قال:


> استفسار بشان استلام نجارة الاعمدة
> عندما يتم استلام نجارة الاعمدة بنقيس المسافة بين الاعمدة فمثلا لو كان عندى عمودين المسافة الصافية بينهم خرسانة من وش العمود لوش العمود= 4م اذن لما اجى استلم النجارة واقيس المسافه بين العمودين خشب =3،95م
> بفرض ان انا جيت اقيس المسافة بين نجارة العمدين واتلقتها 3.9م فالمفروض ان النجار يظبطها ويوسع المسافة بحيث تبقى 3،95م بفرض ان اشاير العمود كانت مترحله والاشاير لزقة فى جنب النجارة اى مفيش كوفر للعمود فكيف يتم تظبيط المسافة بحيث انها تكون 3،95 م؟



مش عارف والله يا هندسة . :34:


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (5 يوليو 2015)

فى اعمال مكافحة النمل الابيض . termite ( pest ) control 







*م. رزق حجاوي*
هذا جزء من مقايسة مشروع لجزء من مستشفى قوى الامن بالرياض . 
ما هو معلوم ان الاسطح افقية باعتبار رش التربة . فماذا قد تكون الاسطح الراسية ؟ .


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (7 يوليو 2015)

*فواصل الحوائط الساندة Retaining wall joints .. 
- نقلا عن كتاب الدكتور عبد الرحمن مجاهد - 




























.تنفيذ .. 
















واذا توفرت صور اكثر تفصيلا سيتم اضافتها لاحقا ان شاء الله .
*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (8 يوليو 2015)

بالنسبة لاعمال الكبارى . تم ذكر فى مشاركة سابقة 
من طرق تنفيذ الكبارى 
1- نظام العربات الكابولية المتحركة Cantilever Carriage System
2- نظام دفع الهيكل العلوى Deck Pushing System
3- نظام الكمرات الطائرة Launching Girders System

وقد ذكر نوع العربات الكابولية المتحركة . 
وهنا نذكر نبذة بسيطة عن النظام ثانيا نظام دفع الهيكل العلوى 
Deck Pushing system or - incremental launching system
فى هذا النظام باختصار يتم تصنيع قطاع الكوبرى ( القطاع الصدنوقى ) عند بداية الكوبرى . ويتم صب البلاطة السفلية والعلوية ويتم شد الاجهاد . ثم يتم رفع القطاع على روافع هيدروليكة ويتم دفعها ايضا بكواريك دفع . 






. 






1- من مكونات النظام كمرة مقدمة حديدية او جمالون حديدى Steel Nose 
- Launching nose > 
تساعد على تقليل طول الكابولى الخرسانى للقطاع الخرسانى اثناء عملية الدفع . 


















وفى المشاركة القادمة نستكمل مكونات النظام الاخرى ان شاء الله لكورايك الرفع والدفع وكيفية تحريك القطاع الخرسانى . 
وهذا فيديو توضيحى يوضح خطوات الانشاء حتى الانتهاء وهو واضح جدا . 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S3Kf9e6JgF4


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (9 يوليو 2015)

*استكمالا على المشاركة السابقة لنظام انشاء الكبارى بطريقة دفع الهيكل العلوى . 
incremental launching system - Deck Pushing system 
للوحدات سابقة الاجهاد . 







يتم دفع قطاع الكوبرى على ركائز صلب مؤقتة مغطاة بالواح التفلون سمك 13 مم فوق الواح صلب 16 مم المغطى بالواح من النيكل كروم سمك 1 مم بينهما طبقة من الشحم. لتسهيل الدفع وتقليل الاحتكاك وتقليل القوة الافقية على اعمدة الكوبرى 













بيتم رقع القطاع 5 مم بجاكات الرفع الهيدروليكية . ويتم دفعه 25 سم بكورايك الدفع. ويتم التخفيض ثم يتم الرفع 5 مم واعادة الدفع . وهكذا . ( الرفع مع الدفع تقريبا يستغرق 75 ثانية ) 
2 كوريك رفع سعة الواحد تقريبا 500 طن . اقصى مسافة يرفعها 5مم .
4 كورايك دفع قوة الواحد 100 طن . مسافة الدفع الواحدة 25 سم . 













ومع الدفع كما تم ذكر اعلاه يتم وضع الواح تيفلون . وتوجد عمالة عند الركائز لوضع الواحد وجمع الالواد التى تخرج بعد عملية الدفع













عند الانتهاء من اكتمال دفع الطول . يتم ازالة الركائز المؤقتة واستبدالها بالركائو الدائمة مع الحقن حولها . وبعد وصول مادة الحقن للجده المطلوب يتم ازالة الجاكات الرافعة . 

وهذا فيديو توضيجى يوضح اغلب ما تم شرحه . على الطبيعة 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qW8K-64eUyI

واذا توفرت صور اكثر تفصيلا سيتم اضافتها لاحقا ان شاء الله .
*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (10 يوليو 2015)

*فى اعمال التشطيبات Finishing Works > 

غالبا لترتيب اعمال الشتطيبات . ( منقول ) 






* ملاحظة بخصوص تاسيس الدهانات ( النقاشة او البوية painting ) قبل السيراميك او البلاط Floor Tiles





*


----------



## ahmedXPibrahim (11 يوليو 2015)

*حصر الكميات و الملاحظات التنفيذيه*

*حصر الكميات و الملاحظات التنفيذيه*​


----------



## eng.amani (11 يوليو 2015)

موضوع رائع ولو ممكن نحكي عن مراحل تنفيذ البناء بالصور ايضا


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (13 يوليو 2015)

eng.amani قال:


> موضوع رائع ولو ممكن نحكي عن مراحل تنفيذ البناء بالصور ايضا



يمكنك تتبع بعض الصور البسيطة حالة العودة الى عدة صفحات سابقة . ولكنها ليست على ترتيب معين للاسف .


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (13 يوليو 2015)

*فى اعمال الدفع النفقى – الثقب الافقى** – Microtunneling –* *Pipe jacking  *







*ملاحظتين على المواسير فى التفيذ بهذه الطريقة*
*1- المواسير . فى هذه الطريقة*
*تحمل قوة الدفع الكبيرة . مع حمل التربة الراسى والاحتكاك مع التربة . *
*تصنع من الخرسانة - الفخار - الزهر المرن ** -**الحديد *
*خاصة للمواسير الخرسانية توضح حلقة خشبية * *Timber Packer**بين الماسورتين بسمك 18 مم وتعمل كوصلة قابلة للانضغاط لمنع تهشم جسم الماسورة . 











2- 
يتم عمل ثقوب بقطر 2 بوصة لحقن ماة البنتونايت خلف المواسير لملء فراغات التربة ومساعدة المواسير اثناء الدفع 












مضخة ضخ البنتونيت






ومواد الحقن قد تكون احدى هذه الاختيارات .







واذا توفرت صور اكثر تفصيلا سيتم اضافتها لاحقا ان شاء الله 
*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (14 يوليو 2015)

فى اعمال البياض او اعمال الجبس خاصة . 
مصطلح الكولسترا . 
















وقد يتم تصنعيها من الخرسانة المسلحة بالالياق الزجاجية GRC












واذا توفرت صور اكثر تفصيلا سيتم اضافتها لاحقا ان شاء الله .


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (14 يوليو 2015)

بالنسبة لاعمال الكبارى ...
انواع الركائزاو المساند . طبقا لكودAASHTO


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (14 يوليو 2015)

فى الانفاق ذات الاقطار الكبيرة التى تنفيذ باستخدام ماكينةTBM tunneling boring machine > 

قطر الانفاق التى تنفذ بالدفع النفقى . من 25 - 80 سم . ووصلت الى 150 سم . 
اما هنا فتزيد الاقطار عن 3 م. 

ومما يستخدم لتبطين النفق . الاجزاء الخرسانية سابق الصب Precast Segmental concrete 

























وآلة تركيب لاجزاء الخرسانية Segment Erector 
خلف درع ماكينة الحفر يقوم برفع الاجزاء الخرسانية الى موقعها ويقوم العمال بتربيطها بواسطة المسامير.











Placing the Keystone Segment at Ring






الحقن خلف القطع الخرسانية






واذا توفرت صور اكثر تفصيلا سيتم اضافتهالاحقا ان شاء الله


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (14 يوليو 2015)

فى الانفاق ذات الاقطار الكبيرة التى تنفيذ باستخدام ماكينةTBM tunneling boring machine > 







قطر الانفاق التى تنفذ بالدفع النفقى . من 25 - 80 سم . ووصلت الى 150 سم . 
اما هنا فتزيد الاقطار عن 3 م. 

ومما يستخدم لتبطين النفق . الاجزاء الخرسانية سابق الصب Precast Segmental concrete 

وآلة تركيب لاجزاء الخرسانية Segment Erector 
خلف درع ماكينة الحفر يقوم برفع الاجزاء الخرسانية الى موقعها ويقوم العمال بتربيطها بواسطة المسامير.











Placing the Keystone Segment at Ring






الحقن خلف القطع الخرسانية


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (15 يوليو 2015)

*فى اعمال الالمنيوم aluminum works*

مصطلح الشخشيخة او الطمبوشة Sky Light
لتوفير جزء من الانارة الطبيعية . 







جزء من مناقصة .






بعض من المواصفات .


----------



## ahmedXPibrahim (15 يوليو 2015)




----------



## الابن الصغير (15 يوليو 2015)

السلام عليكم
لوسمحت كان عندى سؤال 
كيف يتم حساب عدد شكاير الجبس اللازمة لعمل بيوت النور والكرانيش والحليات والاعمدة الجبسية عندما يتم اريد تنفيذهم فى شقة وكيف يتم حصر الاعمال الجبسية , حيث انه يتواجد فى السقف اشكال غير منتظمة وكرانيش وحليات , ويا ريت لو فيه مسميات الفرم المختلفة المستخدمة فى الموقع؟
ومعلش كان عندى ايضا سؤال اخر اصل انا لسه حديث التخرج 2014
عندما اطلعت على صور عديدة للاعمال الجبسية وجدت ديكورات عديدة مستخدمة للاسقف مختلفة الاشكال مين هو البيحدد الفرمة المستخدمة فى السقف المهندس ولا العامل وهل بيتم عمل لها حسابات قبل التنفيذ ومين ايضا البيحدد كمية الجبس الداخلة فى الاعمال المهندس ولا العامل؟ وكيف يتم استلام هذه الاعمال من قبل مهندس الموقع ايه اللازم يعمله المهندس لما يجى يستلم هذه الاعمال ؟
ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## ahmedXPibrahim (16 يوليو 2015)

*عالم التنفيذ 2050 على الجولف*

*http://www.gulfup.com/fileuser&id=18940*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (16 يوليو 2015)

الابن الصغير قال:


> السلام عليكم
> لوسمحت كان عندى سؤال
> كيف يتم حساب عدد شكاير الجبس اللازمة لعمل بيوت النور والكرانيش والحليات والاعمدة الجبسية عندما يتم اريد تنفيذهم فى شقة وكيف يتم حصر الاعمال الجبسية , حيث انه يتواجد فى السقف اشكال غير منتظمة وكرانيش وحليات , ويا ريت لو فيه مسميات الفرم المختلفة المستخدمة فى الموقع؟
> ومعلش كان عندى ايضا سؤال اخر اصل انا لسه حديث التخرج 2014
> ...



اولا يا هندسة . انا لم انفذ مثل الاعمال الجبسية . 
ولكن . 
غالبا الصنايعى ادرى بالكمية كم كجم او بيضع معها شعر كتان اد ايه ايضا . غالبا هتتفق على مصنعية . وبيصنع الفرم عنده فى المحل . 
اسماء الفرم. مش اعرفها. اعتقد مش لازم تعرفها . يا اما فى شكل معين انت عايزه . او بتشوف ايه اشكال الفرم المتاحة عنده وتختارها . 







كمصطلح . تم ذكر بيت النور فى مشاركة سابقة . 
وكمصطلح تانى ( سرة السقف ) . يصطلح عليها للشكل الجمالى فى منتصف السقف كما بصورتك السابقة . 











ويصلطح ايضا لحلية الزاويا بالكوابيل . 






دى المصطلحات اللى اعرفها .
مين اللى بيحدد الشكل . طبعا صاحب الشقة او صاحب المشروع .
الحساب . للكرانيش بيكون بالمتر الطولى . زى اطوال الحوائط . والحليات ممكن تكون بالواحدة مثلا . 
تستلم الاعمال . اعتقد تشوف منظر تركيب الاعمال يكون كويس . ومش يكون فى فواصل بين وحدات التركيب 

وربما يفيدكاحد المهندسين الذين عملوا بالمجال لاحقا ان شاء الله


----------



## ahmedXPibrahim (16 يوليو 2015)




----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (17 يوليو 2015)

م. *رزق حجاوي* 

هل الصندوق الازرق خاص باعمال التكييف ان انه لامر آخر ؟؟


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (18 يوليو 2015)

فى البلاطة الخرسانية المرتكزة على الارضية slab on grade '











يراعى اذا نصت كراسة الشروط والمواصفات او المقايسة على استخدام شبك لحام welded fabric mesh







ان يتم استخدامه . واذا استبدل بحديد عادى مسحوب على الساخن يراعى الاتفاق مع الاستشارى على العدد فى المتر .
لان الشبك المحلوم ( مسحوب على البارد) اجهاد الخضوع له اكبر من اجهاد الخضوع للحديد العادى .







,ويراعى نوع الشبك المحلوم حيث تختلف المواصفات


----------



## رزق حجاوي (19 يوليو 2015)

Civil Ahmed Ragab قال:


> م. *رزق حجاوي*
> 
> هل الصندوق الازرق خاص باعمال التكييف ان انه لامر آخر ؟؟


السلام عليكم
نعم هذه وحدة تتعلق بنظام التكييف


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (22 يوليو 2015)

رزق حجاوي قال:


> السلام عليكم
> نعم هذه وحدة تتعلق بنظام التكييف



الا يوجد لها اسم محدد م. رزق . وما اهمتيها ؟


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (22 يوليو 2015)

*فى اعمال الالمنيوم aluminum works

تقاس اعمال الحوائط الستائرية Curtain wall > بالمتر المسطح .















*


----------



## أنا معماري (23 يوليو 2015)

مفيد....​


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (25 يوليو 2015)

تذكير بسيط بماهية بتربة الاحلال . Replacement Soil 





















وقد تعرضنا فى مشاركة سابقة للانواع المختلفة من طبقة الاحلال .


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (25 يوليو 2015)

فى البلاطة المرتكز على الارضية Slab On Grade > S.O.G







> يراعى فصل البلاطة بمادة فاصلة كالواح الفلر بورد Filler Board > 
























وممكن استخدام الواح الفلين للفصل .


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (27 يوليو 2015)

*استكمالا على نقطة صدا الحديد ....







**توفر الغطاء الخرسانى يحمى من الصدا ولكن هل من الممكن ان يحدث صدا رغم وجود غطاء خرسانى كافى ؟؟ 

*​_*سؤال اخر : الى ماذا يشير اللون البنفسجى فى عينة القلبو الخرسانية هذه ؟ *_​*






*​*تم الاشارة سابقا فى موضوع صدا الحديد . *​*تم الاشارة الى انه يعول بنسبة كبيرة على الغطاء الخرسانى فى مقاومة صدا الحديد . *​*واذا لم يتوفر غطاء خرسانى كافى ومع وجود الاكسجين والرطوبة تبدا علمية الصدا . 







*​*وايضا يعول على وجود طبقة حماية سلبية . حيث توجد طبقة حماية قاعدية ( القاعدية يعبر عنها بالاس الهيدروجينى ) . والقاعدية مع وجود طبقة الحماية البية هذا بيكون الاس الهيدروجيى من ( 12.5 - 13.5 ) . *​*وعند هذه القيمة التفالعلات الكهروكيمائية التى تؤدى صدا الحديد بتبقى غير ممكنة . > والنقطة دى تحدثنا عنها فى مشاركة سابقة . 











*​*ولكن ماذا اذا فقدت هذه القاعدية . يبدا الاس الهيدروجينى فى النزول عن 10 . *​*من العوامل التى توصل لفقدان القاعدية . *​*التحول الكربونى او الكبريتى للخرسانة .ووجود الكلوريدات ايضا *​*ويقصد بالتحول الكربونى ان ثانى اكسيد الكربون ( الكبريت ) اللى بالجو مع المواد القاعدية بالخرسانة ( هيدروكسيد الكالسيوم ) وتتحول الى كربونات كالسيوم .. 








*​* النقطة هنا ممكن نقدر نقيس مستوى الكربنة هذا فى الخرسانة . هذا فى المشاركة القادمى ان شاء الله .. 

*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (27 يوليو 2015)

واستكمالا . 
فى طريقيتن .





طريقة الاختبار RAinbow Indicator >> 














حدود الاختبار


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (29 يوليو 2015)

بالنسبة لاعمال الاسورا الخرسانية المصبوبة فى الموقع .. 

مصنعية الاسوار عند الاتفاق مع مقاول تكون بالمتر الطولى ولا تكون بالمتر المكعب . محمل عليه ( القواعد - الرقاب - الميد - الدورة ) . 
والاتفاق يختلف اذا الاعمدة الخرسانية سيتم عملها بعد المبانى او لا (على ابوها - سد ) . لانها بتوفر شغل ومصنعيات وعدة . 

* يراعى شد خيطان لضبط استقامة السور قدر الامكان .. وان كان المفروض يتم ضبط الاستقامة بجهاز مساحى كمحطة الرصد المتكاملة او التيودليت ولمن للامكانيات بالخيط قد يقوم بالوظيفة .

















وكما تم الاشارة سابقا . ممكن تكون الاعمدة والدروة بعد المبانى . 






واذا كان . هتلاحظ ان البنا بيترك شنايش على جانبى حديد الاعمدة لامكانية تقوية الشدة وادخال القمط فيها .
وتلاحظ مكان البوابة ايضا . وترتب ازاى هتثبت البوابة لانها غالبا حديد . 






وطبعا الطريقة دى لا تكون الاعمدة فيها ولا المبانى بالجودة المطلوبة . 







وممكن تكون الاعمدة والدورة ثم تتم المبانى .





















وكما تلاحظ فى الصورة السابقة المبانى من الطوب الوردى . وهى خاصة باعمال محطات المياه او الصرف او المدارس و غيرها من المؤسسات الكومية للشكل الجمالى للطوب ,,,,

وكملاحظتين اخريتين .. 
** المسافة بين قواعد السور هتحدد بنسبة كبيرة اذا كنت هتحفر مسافة السور كلها مرة واحدة كانها قواعد شريطية . او هتحفر على قدر القاعة للتوفير فى كميات الردم . والوقت ايضا والمجهود . 

** يجب ان تحدد اشاير الاعمدة الخارجة من الوقاعد هل سيتم عملها بارتفاع السور مرة واحدة ولا سيتم عمل اشاير وبعدين يتم عمل حدادة الاعمدة ... غالبا ارتفاع السور بيحدد .


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (29 يوليو 2015)

*متى يفضل ان تكون البلاطة الهوردى Hollow Block > محملة فى الاتجاهين Two Way Slab ??






>> 
اذا زاد الطول البحر القصير Short Span عن 7م ..






وكما نصت الملاحظة يفضل ان يكون الفرق بين البحر القصير والبحر الطويل صغير لضمان فاعلية سير الحمل فى الاتجاهين . 
فكم قيمة الفرق ..





*


----------



## الابن الصغير (29 يوليو 2015)

[/QUOTE]
بفرض ان القواعد منفصلة كما بالصورة لما اجى ابدا تنفيذها كيف بحدد مراكز القواعد واسقطها هل بيتم عمل خنزيرة للسور كله ام ماذا بالرغم ان الصورة مفهاش خنزيرة


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (29 يوليو 2015)

الابن الصغير قال:


>


بفرض ان القواعد منفصلة كما بالصورة لما اجى ابدا تنفيذها كيف بحدد مراكز القواعد واسقطها هل بيتم عمل خنزيرة للسور كله ام ماذا بالرغم ان الصورة مفهاش خنزيرة[/quote]

بيكون فى خنزيرة بسيطة علشان تاكس عليها .


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (29 يوليو 2015)

*الا يمكن لاحد انواع التربة ان يتم الرش قبل الدمك بقترة قصيرة او اثناء الدمك ؟؟ *












* هل الصورة الاتية تشير الى اختبار التحميل بالموقع ام تشير لاختبار اخر ؟؟؟


----------



## رزق حجاوي (30 يوليو 2015)

Civil Ahmed Ragab قال:


> *الا يمكن لاحد انواع التربة ان يتم الرش قبل الدمك بقترة قصيرة او اثناء الدمك ؟؟ *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


السلام عليكم
هذا الصورة تشير الى التحضير لفحص plate bearing test عند منسوب التأسيس لـ تحديد نسبة الهبوط المتوقّعة لـ التّربة قبل البدء في عمليّة التنفيذ
للمزيد
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rPlOd2qUcCI


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (31 يوليو 2015)

بالنسبة لاعمال الترميم .... 

عند كنوع من التقسيم لانواع مواد الترميم . 







ما الفرق بين المادة الايبوكسية Epoxy - والمونة الاسمنيتة Cement Mortar > 

* المادة الايبوكسية كمصطلح لغوى . ولا يهم . ولكن من باب الذكر . 







مما تتكون المادة الايبوكسية . 






مثلا زى كيما بوكسى 104 .







والمونة الاسمنيتة كما معروف عبارة عن اسمنت + رمل وهى المستخدمة فى اعمال التشطيبات المعمارية . يضاف لها مركبات كيمائية . وان كان هنا قد يستخدم رمل الكوارتز . او مواد بوليمرية لتصبح مونة اسمنتية خاصة . 
















وهنا سؤال لاحق . ما الفرق بين .
*What are the differences between epoxy grout, cement grout and cement mortar?*
مقتبس عن احد الكتب الهندسية الانجليزية . 

Epoxy grout .** 
كما وضح 

Epoxy grout consists of epoxy resin, epoxy hardener and sand/aggregates.

كما وضح فى الصورة . ممكن الايبوكسى مركب واحد راتنج Resin او اتنين Resin + Hadner او تلاتة 
Resin + Hardner + aggregate

Cement mortar 
is a mixture of cement, water and sand 
وهى المونة الاسمنتية الطبيعية المستخدمة فى التشطيبات . وقد يضاف لها مركبات كيميائية لتصبح مونة اسمنتية خاصة كما تم الاشارة اعلاه 

Cement grout
It is versatile in application of filling voids and gaps in structures.
احد وسائل الحقن وقد ذكرناها عند التعرض لاعمال الحقن .


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (2 أغسطس 2015)

بالنسبة لنجارة الاعمدة الخرسانية concrete columns form

. لما يزيد عرض العمود عن 80 سم او 1م . يفضل انك تستخدم سارى فى نص العمود ليعطى تقوية لطول العمود . وفى الصورة التالية طول العمود تقريبا 1.2م او 1.3م .. وقام النجار بعدم استخدام سارى واكتفى بزراجين السلك 3مم مع الاحزمة للعمود . 











ولكن لاحظ ان صب هذه الاعمدة هذه تم بالطريقة اليدوية - باستخدام السطل او الجردل - وهى التى ما زالت مستخدمة فى مصر ... 









الشاهد ان معدل الصب بطئ جدا . والشدة بتقدر تمسك نفسها . لكن مع الصب بطريقة المضخة Pump > هذا العمود لن يتخمل ضغط الخرسانة . يعنى اما تزود عدد الاحزمة عن الصورة وتزود الزراجين وبدل ال 3 مم استخدم 6مم او 8مم . او اعمل سارى بارتفاع العمود .. 

* وهذه صورة توضح الزرجنة بحديد 6مم . ولكن الزرجينة مش فى السارى . ويفضل ان تكون فى السارى . ولكن تم عمل الزرجنة فى قمطة مقمطة على السارى . -- غالبا طول الزرجينة مش كافى 







ومن باب الذكر .. 
فهذه صورة توضح الزرجنة بحديد 6مم .. وتلاحظ السارى هنا على الحائط مباشرة . نظرا لترتيب نجارة الحائط .







وتلاحظ فى الصورة السابقة ان الزرجينة بيتم لفها على المربوع . بالشاكوش او فضلة حديد . ودا غالبا فى مصر 
بخلاف الطرق اللى ممكن تستخدم العصافير او زراجين التاى رود Tie Rod


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (2 أغسطس 2015)

*فى البلاطة العادية او الكمرية Solid Slab > *

فى الصورة التالية .. توجد ملاحظتين . بالنسبة 








1- الشوك المروحة للكوابيل او الخوارج Cantilever > التى تكون فى الاركان . 






2- وهى النقطة الخلافية . بالنسبة لرجل الشوكة هل ممكن تتنفذ على كرسى حديد . 






يعنى بالنسبة للحديد الموجود لبلاطة رقتها 15 سم . وفى فرش حديد 12مم وغطا 10 مم . 







يعنى المتبقى ارتفاع 6.2 سم .واخصم منه وتر . واخصم منه رجل الكرسى والعدل بتاع الكرسى كمان . وتيجى تلفه على ماكينة الكانات . مش هيجى معاك . 

فالحداد لم ينفذ كرسى لرجل الشوكة وربطها فى رقة السقف المجاورة . والمهندس المشوف اختلف وقال بانه يتم عمل الكرسى على الخشب ويمكن عمل الكرسى حينها .... فما راى الاخوة الزملاء ؟,,


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (11 أغسطس 2015)

*فى الاعمال التشطيبات . الام يشير السهمين فى الصورة التالية ؟؟؟ **







شير اليسهمين الى اللسان والمفحار فى الواح الارضيات الخشبية الموسكى او السويد . 
الارضيات ( موسكى ( سويد ) -- باركيه (مسمار ) -- باركيه ( دوكيش ) ) .. 
يعتمد الارضيات الموسكى على لسان ونقر او مفحار فى التركيب حيث تعشق مع بعضها مع تثبيتها فى العلفات بمسمار غاطس ( آرشللى ) 







*** يلاحظ عن الردم بالرمل ترك 1سم اسفل منسوب المراين للتهوية الارضية من الاسفل . ويرش السطح بمادة مضادة لمنع تواجد الحشرات . *​* بالنسبة لمعدلات الانتاج 







**وقد ورد فى مشاركة سابقة الكميات المطلوبة لعمل 35م2 من الارضيات . *​


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (11 أغسطس 2015)

*بالنسبة لاعمال المبانى Masonary*
*الطوب الكولسترا .>>
فى مشاركة سابق فى اعمال البياض وخاصة الاعمال الجبسية عمل الكولسترا من الجبس وممكن عملها من الخرسانة المسلحة بالالياف الزجاجية GRC > 













*
*كذلك بالنسبة لوحدات الطوب . يوجد طوب على شكل زخرفى يستخدم لاعمال الديكورات والاشكال الجمالية .
الطوب الديكورى او الكولسترا Claustra

*​* فى الصورة بعضض الاشكال . 








*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (11 أغسطس 2015)

*ما سبب الشروخ فى كلا من الصورتين الاتيتين . لصب تم صبها منذ ساعات قلبلة ؟؟

1- شروخ فى ارضية خزان سمك 40 سم 






2- شروخ فى سقف بلاطة لا كمرية Flat Salb سمك 20 سم 





*


----------



## رزق حجاوي (11 أغسطس 2015)

Civil Ahmed Ragab قال:


> *ما سبب الشروخ فى كلا من الصورتين الاتيتين . لصب تم صبها منذ ساعات قلبلة ؟؟
> 
> 1- شروخ فى ارضية خزان سمك 40 سم
> 
> ...


السلام عليكم
الصورة الاولى سبب الشروخ فيها زيادة نسبة الماء في الخرسانة.
الصورة الثانية تعرض الخرسانة لحرارة الشمس وارتفاع حرارة الجو وعدم السقاية curing بشكل صحيح مع تحماية سطح الخرسانة من اشعة الشمس المباشره والحرارة العالية.









للمزيد
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t333930-2.html
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t85501-90.html
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t420006.html


----------



## genius2020 (11 أغسطس 2015)

رزق حجاوي قال:


> السلام عليكم
> هذا الصورة تشير الى التحضير لفحص plate bearing test عند منسوب التأسيس لـ تحديد نسبة الهبوط المتوقّعة لـ التّربة قبل البدء في عمليّة التنفيذ
> للمزيد
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rPlOd2qUcCI


جزاك الله خيرا م. رزق - م. احمد 

وهذا ايضا فيديو اخر
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xe6w9f6Ry6E


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (14 أغسطس 2015)

رزق حجاوي قال:


> السلام عليكم
> الصورة الاولى سبب الشروخ فيها زيادة نسبة الماء في الخرسانة.
> الصورة الثانية تعرض الخرسانة لحرارة الشمس وارتفاع حرارة الجو وعدم السقاية curing بشكل صحيح مع تحماية سطح الخرسانة من اشعة الشمس المباشره والحرارة العالية.
> 
> ...



كما اشار القدير م. رزق فعلا ... 
الصورة الثانية . تشير الى شروخ نتيجة عدم المعالجة . 







شروخ الانكماش اللدن Plastic Shrinkage Cracks 
شروخ تظهر فى الخرسانة بعد صبها مباشرة , نتيجة فقط الرطوبة المحتوية عليها ... خلال الساعات الاولى . 
انخفاض رطوبة الجو او سرعة الرياح او ارتفاع درجة حرارة الجو .
فى اشكال مختلفة للانكماش اللدن 









والفكرة ان السطح العلوى حر فى الانكماش بينما الطبقة التى تحتها مقيدة من الحركة . الامر الذى يولد اجهادات شد على السطح العلوى لا تتحملها الخرسانة . 











الحل هنا . المعالجة المبكرة للخرسانة , تقليل الفقد السريع لرطوبة الخرسانة باستخدام الطرق المعروفة كاستخدام مشمع بلاستيك او خيش مبلل او معالجة كيماوية , مظلات تعمل على توفير ظل مناسب للخرسانة , 






.


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (14 أغسطس 2015)

رزق حجاوي قال:


> السلام عليكم
> الصورة الاولى سبب الشروخ فيها زيادة نسبة الماء في الخرسانة.
> للمزيد
> http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t333930-2.html
> ...



*الشروخ فى الصورة الاولى كما اشار المهندس القدير رزق ايضا ... 
شروخ نتيجة زيادة المياه فى الخلطة ..
ويصطلح عليها باسم شروخ هبوط الخرسانة اللدنة Plastic Settlement Crack Concrete 
الخرسانة بعد صبها وتسويتها تستمر فى النقص فى ابعادها .
حجم المونة المتصلدة اقل من حجمى الماء والاسمنت فى الخلطة وبيحصل انكماش داخلى فى الخلة . 
خلال هذا التضاغط تتعرض الخرسانة الى تقييد موضعى لحركتها زى وجود حديد التسليح مثلا . هذا القيد بيكون شروخ عند المكان اللى قيدت فيها الحركة . 







اقرب مثال الموجود فى الصورة . الشروخ اللى بتظهر فوق حديد التسليح مباشرة . 

**الحل هنا .** زيادة **الغطاء الخرسانى** هنا عامل مهم جدا جدا . 
**نسبة المياه فى الخطلة** عندما تكون مناسبة سيساعد للوصول لدرجة التشغيل المطلوبة .
ممكن استخدام وسائل تساعد على تقليل تصاغط ونضح الخرسانة كاستعمال الخرسانة ذات الهواء المحبوس او اضافات . 

*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (14 أغسطس 2015)

بالنسبة لاعمال التشطيبات ,,, 
فى مشاركة سابقة قد تم ذكر فى اعمال الحليات والكرانيش الجبسية . 
انه قد يصطلح على الحلية فى منتصف سقف الغرفة يصطلح عليها فى السوق ( بالسرة او الصرة السقف) ... 














* ولكن هل هناك ما يصطلح عليه باسم سرة او صرة الغرفة ؟؟؟ مع الصورة التالية المساعدة .. ؟؟ 





*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (14 أغسطس 2015)

فى اعمال الردم Back-filling 
*فى احد المشاريع . نصت المواصفة على استخدام تربة من نوع A-1-A > 
فما يقصد بها ؟؟؟؟*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (14 أغسطس 2015)

فى اعمال الترميم والتدعيم ... 
مختصر بسيط بعض اشكال الشروخ الانشائية فى بعض العناصر الخرسانية ....


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (14 أغسطس 2015)

Civil Ahmed Ragab قال:


> بالنسبة لاعمال التشطيبات ,,,
> 
> 
> * ولكن هل هناك ما يصطلح عليه باسم سرة او صرة الغرفة ؟؟؟ مع الصورة التالية المساعدة .. ؟؟
> ...



سرة او صرة الغرفة . 
هى بداية تركيب ارضيات الخشب الباركيه . 






وكما تلاحظ فى الصورة السابقة . 
الصرة هى بداية العمل من منتصف الغرفة حتى الفلتو او البردورة او الكنار . 








والفلتو ممكن يكون رفيع او عريض . 
وبعد الفلتو بيكون فى ازار عرضه من 50 - 80 سم ,,, وفى اشكال مختلفة لتقابل الازار مع بعضه تختلف حسب متطلبات المهندس . 






وفى اشكال مختلفة كثيرة ...








** ومن باب الذكر .
ارضيات الباركيه فى نوغين 
المسمار وهو بيتركب على فلصة . 




















الدوكيش وهو بيتركب على ارضية بلاط او لياسة اسمنتية جافة موزونة .







** صوة لماكينة قشط وسنفرة الارضية ...








وحال توفر صور اضافية سيتم اضافتها لاحقا ان شاء الله .


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (14 أغسطس 2015)

Civil Ahmed Ragab قال:


> فى اعمال الردم Back-filling
> *فى احد المشاريع . نصت المواصفة على استخدام تربة من نوع A-1-A >
> فما يقصد بها ؟؟؟؟*



a-1-a >>
تعنى تربة ذات تدرج جيد من الركام والرمل الخشن وقليل من الرمل الناعم . 
a-2 تربة حبيبة تحتوى مواد ناعمة تصل نسبتها الى 35%
a-3 رمل ناعم نظيف
a-4 a -5 طمى 
a-6 a -7 طين >>








[FONT=&quot]ولكن كيف هذا التصنيف . [/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]اولا هناك اكثر من طريقة لتصنيف التربة . [/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]التوحيد القياسى - نظام الاشتو الامريكى - المنظمة الامريكية لاختبار المواد [/FONT]Astm​ 






​ [FONT=&quot]من هذه الطرق نظام الاشتو .[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]نظام معتمد فى تصنيفه لسبع مجموعات للتربة . على نسبة المار من منخل 200 . . المار من المنخل نسبته اقل من 35 % , تبقى تربة حبيبة .[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]المار من المنخل نسبته اكبر من 35 % تبقى تربة ناعمة .







[/FONT]​


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (14 أغسطس 2015)

فى اعمال الالمنيوم ...
بعض طرق فتح او تعليق الشبابيك الالمنيوم ,,,,


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (15 أغسطس 2015)

عند عمل المبانى المجاورة خاصة للعناصر الخرسانية . يتم الفصل بينهم بفاصل خشب حبيبى . filler board . فلين . تفاديا لتاثير اى منهما على الاخر حالة الحركة او حالة الاجهادات ...


























وى بعض الاماكن فى مصر . ممكن بيستخدم مشمع بلاستيك فقط للفصل .


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (16 أغسطس 2015)

ما هو معامل الامان لعمق التاسيس بالنسبة للكود المصرى ؟ ( اقل عمق للتاسيس ) ...
للحماية من العوامل الجوية ؟











......................................................................

يجب الا يقل عمق التاسيس عن 80 سم تحت منسوب سطح الارض النهائى .ضمانا لعدم تاثر الاساسات بالعوامل الجوية المحيطة 






ومشاريع كثيرة فى دول الخليج تنص على عمق تاسيس لا يقل عن 1.5م .. وقد يزيد للوصول لتربة صالحة للتاسيس ..
...........................................................

ومنب باب التذكير .. 
معاملات الامان 
1- اقل عمق للتاسيس 
2- الامان ضد قوى الانقلاب overturning
3- الاان ضد قوى التعويم uplift
4- الامان ضد قوى الانزلاق sliding
5- الامان ضد شل وانهيار التربة soil failure
6- الامان ضد الهبوط الزائد والهبوط النسبى Settlement


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (16 أغسطس 2015)

ما ملاحظتك للصورة التالية .. ؟؟


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (16 أغسطس 2015)

صورة للابتسامة ,,,,,


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (16 أغسطس 2015)

ما ملاحظتك للصورة التالية :-


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (16 أغسطس 2015)

Civil Ahmed Ragab قال:


> ما ملاحظتك للصورة التالية :-



تشير الصورة الى النهاية المينة Dead End > لسقف لاحق الشد post Tension 






وبالمصطلح تسمى ( تبصيل . ) . كما بالصورة السابقة . 
وتتضح فى الصورتين الاتيتن ايضا نقلا عن المهندس مصطفى محمد ..











>>>>
والتبصبل احد شكلى النهاية الميتة ...
Oinoned -- Swaged End 






النوع الثانى ..


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (18 أغسطس 2015)

*كم كمية الرمل والاسمنت للمتر المسطح مبانى للطوبة ذات ابعاد ( 25 *12* 6سم )؟؟؟*











................................................................زز

*الابن الصغير* >> كلامك صحيح ..:84:
... الالف تقريبا 0.45م 3 رمل ..


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (18 أغسطس 2015)

Civil Ahmed Ragab قال:


> ما ملاحظتك للصورة التالية .. ؟؟




الصورة تشير الى طر النهاية الحية Live End >> التى يتم الشد منها لسقف لاحق الشد Post - Tension 







جزء يسمى cast anchorage --- والثانى يسمى ِAnchor Head >























وتلاحظ فى الصورة السابقة شكل يجمع بين النهاية الحية والنهاية المينة ...


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (18 أغسطس 2015)

عند صب الخرسانة العادية ..
المساحة الصغرةوالمحدودة يمكن التحكم فيها سواء بالصب اوالتسوية ..


















اما حالة المساحة الواسعة فيجب ان تلجا لضب المنسوب على هذا المسطح الواسع بعمل استيكات حديد يتم ضبط منسوبها بالميزان .


----------



## د.محبس (18 أغسطس 2015)

Civil Ahmed Ragab قال:


> *فى اعمال الالمنيوم aluminum works*
> 
> مصطلح الشخشيخة او الطمبوشة Sky Light
> لتوفير جزء من الانارة الطبيعية .
> ...


موضوع شيق ويحب النشر


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (20 أغسطس 2015)

*ما الذى يشير اليه السهم فى الصورة التالية : -*






..........

تشير الصورة الى ما يسمى بخزان التحليل احد وسائل الصرف فى المناطق النائية . واماكن انشاء كثيرة فى دول الخليج ..





تحدثنا فى مشاركة سابقة عن البيارة او الحفرة الامتصاصية Soak Away > وتنفيذها 







وخزان التحليل باهتصار يقوم بتحليل او تفتيت المواد الصلبة لمخلفات الصرف الصحى قبل صرفها الى البيارة لتسهيل الصرف . 











.من النقاط المهمة جدا جدا جدا . منسوب ماسورة المدخل لازم تعمل حساب المنسوب . غالبا بيكون الخزان بعيد حسب ابعاد المكان . ومواسير الصرف واخدة ميول - لانها بتعتمد على الميول ى الصرف ) . تحسب ميول الماسير وعلى ما تصل الخزان هتوصل على منسوب كام . لكيلا تحدث مشكلة فى المنسوب . 

ملف كاد لبيارة وخزان تحليل . 

http://www.4shared.com/get/Gul6d7XLce/DR-09_SEPTIC_TANKSOAKAWAY_.html


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (22 أغسطس 2015)

*بالنسبة لصب البلاطة المرتكزة على الارضية قبل ام بعد السقف ؟ *

1- صب البلاطة بعد عمل السقف . 
الصورة التالية لمبنى سابق التجهيز Precast Building > معدل تركيب الاعمدة سريع جدا - نسبيا - بعمل اعمدة خرسانية . على نفس المسطح الموجود .






عمل السقف ايضا سريع جدا - نسبيا - بعمل سقف خرسانى خرسانى بشدة خشبية او معدنيو او خلافه 






فرصة انهاء الاطار الخارجى للمبنى وشكله امام الادارة . ومن ناخية تانية عمل البلاطة الارضية محتاج وقت فى الردم بين السملات او الميد او الشدادات .

>>>
ولكن هتقابلك مشكلة كبيرة نسبيا - ازاى هتردم بعد ما تخلص السقف . هل ارتفاع الدور الارضى كاف كفاية انك تدخل شيول او لودر . 






والشيول او اللودر هو غالبا متاح . ممكن الارتفاع ما يسمحش . تضر تجيب كيسى . ولو هتاجره هيكون مكلف 






بالنسبة لاعمال السباكة هتبقى مستريح اكيد فى الشغل هتقدر تظبط الشغل ودا يمكن اللى من الحاجات اللى هتطول الوقت لو انتظرنا لغاية اما نخلص الاعمال تحت الارضية ونعملها قبل السقف 











تانى مشكلة كبيرة فى انك تعمل الارضية بعد السقف . 
كيفية صب الارضية . 
هيبقى صعب جدا جدا لو مش فى طريقة اقتصادية وعملية للصب . 
هل هتصب بالمضخة . وازاى هتدخل اللنة او الخرطوم الصب جوه . المسطح جوه ممكن واسع . وهيبهدل العمال على ما يصبوا . 






فى الصورة التالية ماجر رافعة مود البناء التليسكوبية علشان يصب بيها . 












فى النهاية هى اولويات بالنسبة للمشروع والرؤية اللى شايفاها الادارة الهندسية .

ونستكمل فى المشاركة القادة الصب قبل عمل السقف مع عمل الاعمدة .


----------



## أبو هشام المدني (23 أغسطس 2015)

السلام عليكم توضيح رائع ومميز فجزاك الله خيراً 
ولكن نحتاج طريقة قياس القرميد


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (23 أغسطس 2015)

بالنسبة لصب البلاطة المرتكزة على الارضية . 
2- صب البلاطة قبل صب السقف .. 

ولكن هذه صورة ناقصة للمشاركة السابقة حيث ايضا قد تاخر توريد شبك الحديد الملحوم للارضية . قد يقدم صب السقف .. ولكنه ليس العامل الوحيد طبعا . فيمكن استبداله بحديد عادى . ولكن كما ذكرنا احد العوامل . 











2- صب البلاطة مع صب الاعمدة او بعدها . 
الردم قبل وجود السقف او الاعمدة سهل جدا ويمكن للمعدة الردم والدخول بسهولة .























ولكن يجب الانتباه لو فى اعمال صحية فى الدور الارضى وخاصة للحمامات والمطابخ . المراحيض وطرق صرفها او طريثة الصف عموما ومنسايبها يحب الاهتماموالانتباه لها وتاسيس متطلبات السبامة ختى لا نضطر للتكسير لاحقا . 






احد العوامل المساعدة هنا برده . ان فى تادخل بين مبانى المشروع . يعنى اصلا عدة السقف للمبنى ده موجودة فى مبنى تانى . فبدلا من الانتاظر تستفاد من الوقت وتعمل صب الارضية . وفى النهاية الاختيار يخضع لرؤية مهندسى الموقع . والطريقة الاقتصادية والتى تهتم بالوقت ايضا .


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (23 أغسطس 2015)

أبو هشام المدني قال:


> السلام عليكم توضيح رائع ومميز فجزاك الله خيراً
> ولكن نحتاج طريقة قياس القرميد



وعليكم السلام م. ابو هشام . ولك مثله ان شاء الله . 
طريقة القياس فيها خلاف . ما بين الصنايعية والجهة المالكة للمشروع مثلا . 
بالنسبة للجهة المالكة بيحسب مسطه الشكل اللى امام . 
مثلا القرميد سيتم عمله على شكله هرمى مقسم الى مثلثات . 






فتحسب مسطح مثلث منهم وتضربه فى عدد تقسيم المثلثات وتكون حسبت مسطح الشكل كله .

لكن مع الصنايعى اغلب طريقة القياسى . بيحسب الشكل كانه مربع او مستطيل . بمعنى 
لو مثلا الشكل زى الصورة التالية دى . 






فيحسب الطول على الافقى لا بيحسب على المايل ويوقلك ان فى مريع طول ضلعه 3+3 = 6م . و6م فى الجهة التانية . 
. وكمان بيحسب الزوايا حساب لوحدها . يعنى غالبا المتر المسطه قرميد ب 80- 70 ريال سعودى مثلا . وياتى للزاوية ويحسبها ب 50 ريال . 






اتمنى تكون النقطة وضحت .


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (25 أغسطس 2015)

هناك بعض انواع التربة عندما تردم بها . خاصة فيما بين الميد غمرها وليس رشها بالمياه حل جيد .
استخدام الرصاصة او الدكاك فى مسافة الميدة وتردم على 25 او 30 سم هيبقى صعب .











ويمكن الدك للطبقة السطحية ..


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (25 أغسطس 2015)

فى مشروع تابع لاحد البلديات بالمملكة السعودية .
فى مشروع مرافق عامة اى يتبع المشاريع الخدمية للعام . 
المشروع عبارة عن مسجد + خزان + بيارة ينفذ فى حديقة عامة . 
وسوف تبدا الحفر فكم عمق الحفر للبيارة والخزان والبيارة . 












على الاغلب ما يرد خلاف ذلك فى المواصفات .
البيارة بتكون سطح الارض ب حوالى من 30 - 50 سم . دايما يتم تغطية البيارة والعمق برده علشان سهولة ميول مواسيرالصرف للبيارة . وتلاحظ بيكون فى رقبة او فتحة 60 &60 كده واصلة لسطح الارض 
الخزان بيكون على سطح الارض ولا يتم تغطيته . وقد يتم تغطيته فى بعض الاحيان برصيف بلاط متداخل ( انترلوك ) .

قواعد المسجد . على الاغلب عمق التاسيس لها 1.5م من سطح الارض الطبيعية . باعتبار انه هتوصل لتربة صالحة للتاسيس . 
ولكن فى بعض المناطق ممكن تحفر لعمق 1.5م ولا تصل لتربة صالحة للتاسيس . فتعمق عمق الحفر وتتفق مع البلدية انك هتتحاسب على العمق الزيادة ده . 
ومممكن 1.5م ده يقل شوية لو التربة صخرية قوية . 
وتلاحظ ان ايضا على الاغلب منسوب الميدة علشان لما تقطه حديد رقاب الاعمدة . ان بيتم عمل 3 درجت سلم للدخول للمسجد يعنى منسوب الميدة او السمل بيكون سطح الارض الطبيعية + 35 سم +10 سم تشطيب بلاط بعد ذلك .
فى مشروع تابع لاحد البلديات بالمملكة السعودية .
فى مشروع مرافق عامة اى يتبع المشاريع الخدمية للعام . 
المشروع عبارة عن مسجد + خزان + بيارة ينفذ فى حديقة عامة . 
وسوف تبدا الحفر فكم عمق الحفر للبيارة والخزان والبيارة . 
على الاغلب ما يرد خلاف ذلك فى المواصفات .
البيارة بتكون سطح الارض ب حوالى من 30 - 50 سم . دايما يتم تغطية البيارة والعمق برده علشان سهولة ميول مواسيرالصرف للبيارة . وتلاحظ بيكون فى رقبة او فتحة 60 &60 كده واصلة لسطح الارض 
الخزان بيكون على سطح الارض ولا يتم تغطيته . وقد يتم تغطيته فى بعض الاحيان برصيف بلاط متداخل ( انترلوك ) .

قواعد المسجد . على الاغلب عمق التاسيس لها 1.5م من سطح الارض الطبيعية . باعتبار انه هتوصل لتربة صالحة للتاسيس . 
ولكن فى بعض المناطق ممكن تحفر لعمق 1.5م ولا تصل لتربة صالحة للتاسيس . فتعمق عمق الحفر وتتفق مع البلدية انك هتتحاسب على العمق الزيادة ده . 
ومممكن 1.5م ده يقل شوية لو التربة صخرية قوية . 
وتلاحظ ان ايضا على الاغلب منسوب الميدة علشان لما تقطه حديد رقاب الاعمدة . ان بيتم عمل 3 درجت سلم للدخول للمسجد يعنى منسوب الميدة او السمل بيكون سطح الارض الطبيعية + 35 سم +10 سم تشطيب بلاط بعد ذلك .


----------



## د.محبس (25 أغسطس 2015)

موضوع راقي


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (26 أغسطس 2015)

بالنسبة لاعمال الارضيات الخشبية ..
بعد انتهاء تركيب خشب الارضية .






تاتى مرحلة الكش والدهان .



























دهان المادة الشفافة . 







اعادة دهان ارضية قديمة .


----------



## M ELKADY (2 سبتمبر 2015)

بارك الله لك ورضي عنك


----------



## eng ammar ali (2 سبتمبر 2015)

*Civil Ahmed Ragab*
بارك الله بك... مجهود رائع
وفقك الله.


----------



## أبو ابراهيم الشامي (7 سبتمبر 2015)

جزاك الله كل خير ياهندسة


----------



## engcse95 (18 سبتمبر 2015)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## ahmedXPibrahim (29 سبتمبر 2015)

*سلسلة مهندس تنفيذ محترف

https://www.mediafire.com/folder/1wv01a856m5yf/ahmedXPibrahim*​


----------



## رزق حجاوي (8 أكتوبر 2015)

السلام عليكم
اعمال اللياسة (القصارة) render باستخدام طريقة القذف shotcrete حيث يتم خلط مواد جاهزة


----------



## رائد خالدي (10 أكتوبر 2015)

رزق حجاوي قال:


> السلام عليكم
> اعمال اللياسة (القصارة) render باستخدام طريقة القذف shotcrete حيث يتم خلط مواد جاهزة



الاحظ ان االسماكة قليلة أفل من سمك اللياسة العادية هل هذا أفضل أم لا؟
ممكن المميزات والعيوب لهذه الطريقة وهل هي أكثر أو أقل كلفة من العادي؟


----------



## رزق حجاوي (11 أكتوبر 2015)

رائد خالدي قال:


> الاحظ ان االسماكة قليلة أفل من سمك اللياسة العادية هل هذا أفضل أم لا؟
> ممكن المميزات والعيوب لهذه الطريقة وهل هي أكثر أو أقل كلفة من العادي؟


السلام عليكم
من مميزات هذه الطريقة الميكانيكية للقصارة

سماكة اقل من اللياسة العادية
توفير في الايدي العاملة
اسرع بالتنفيذ
اقل تشققات في اللياسة
دقة في التنفيذ اكبر من اللياسة العادية
جودة اعلى لمواد الخلط
سيئات هذه الطريقة

التكلفة العالية
الحاجة الى مصدر كهربائي
الحاجة الى عمالة فنية مدربة على طريقة التنفيذ واستخدام المعدات.
تحتاج الى دقة في تنفيذ الاعمال التي تحتها (الخرسانة ، المباني/الطوب او البلوك،....)
اي خلل في المعدات (الخلاطة ، الكمبرسر ، معدات الرش ، الانابيب..) يؤدي الى توقف العمل.
هناك اماكن لابد من استخدام الطريقة اليدوية (الاصلاحات، سلاحات الشبابيك والفتحتات،فوق البانيل، .....)
للمزيد
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CBNYcz_nYBg


----------



## ahmedXPibrahim (13 أكتوبر 2015)

*ملفات المهندس المدنى و المعمارى*

*https://www.mediafire.com/folder/td7e5x96tq63o//ahmed2050ibrahim*


----------



## no_way (21 أكتوبر 2015)

رزق حجاوي قال:


> السلام عليكم
> اعمال اللياسة (القصارة) render باستخدام طريقة القذف shotcrete حيث يتم خلط مواد جاهزة



هل هذه الطريقه لا تحتاج الى طرطشه قبلها وهل هذا مقبول ؟


----------



## رزق حجاوي (21 أكتوبر 2015)

no_way قال:


> هل هذه الطريقه لا تحتاج الى طرطشه قبلها وهل هذا مقبول ؟


السلام عليكم
هذه الطريقة الميكانيكية للياسة (القصارة)Plaster بحاجة الى الطرطشة وتمت بطريقة يدوية .
والذي يتم بهذه الطريقة هي دمج طبقة الخشنة وطبقة التنعيم بطبقة واحدة .


----------



## الابن الصغير (25 أكتوبر 2015)

السلام عليكم
بعد اذن المهندس احمد رجب
ماذا تعنى لكم هذه الصوره؟ لا احد يقول انها خوازيق(اوتاد) دق .



فى الانتظار


----------



## الابن الصغير (26 أكتوبر 2015)

الابن الصغير قال:


> السلام عليكم
> بعد اذن المهندس احمد رجب
> ماذا تعنى لكم هذه الصوره؟ لا احد يقول انها خوازيق(اوتاد) دق .
> 
> ...


هذه الصوره تعنى ان هذه الخوازيق تعمل عن طريق الfriction وليس الend bearing


----------



## الابن الصغير (26 أكتوبر 2015)

الابن الصغير قال:


> السلام عليكم
> بعد اذن المهندس احمد رجب
> ماذا تعنى لكم هذه الصوره؟ لا احد يقول انها خوازيق(اوتاد) دق .
> 
> ...


هذه الصوره تعنى ان هذه الخوازيق تعمل عن طريق الfriction وليس الend bearing


----------



## م-محمد رمضان (26 أكتوبر 2015)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## رزق حجاوي (26 أكتوبر 2015)

الابن الصغير قال:


> السلام عليكم
> بعد اذن المهندس احمد رجب
> ماذا تعنى لكم هذه الصوره؟ لا احد يقول انها خوازيق(اوتاد) دق .
> 
> ...


السلام عليكم
الذي في الصورة هو للاوتاد(الخوازيع=البايلات) الخرسانية مسبقة الصنع وهي تستخدم للاوتاد المصممة على الاحتكاك او التحميل او كليهما Friction or bearing precast concrete piles





اما قدم البايل pile Show الخرساني الظاهر في الصورة (فنوع هذه القدم) يعتمد على نوعية التربة وقياس البايل كما هو موضح في الصورة ادناه.









وللمزيد حول هذا الموضوع
http://www.oka.com.my/index.asp?LanguagesID=1&TitleReferenceID=1046&CompanyID=29


----------



## الابن الصغير (26 أكتوبر 2015)

رزق حجاوي قال:


> السلام عليكم
> الذي في الصورة هو للاوتاد(الخوازيع=البايلات) الخرسانية مسبقة الصنع وهي تستخدم للاوتاد المصممة على الاحتكاك او التحميل او كليهما Friction or bearing precast concrete piles
> اما قدم البايل pile Show الخرساني الظاهر في الصورة (فنوع هذه القدم) يعتمد على نوعية التربة وقياس البايل كما هو موضح في الصورة ادناه.
> 
> ...



بارك الله لك مهندسنا الفاضل رزق حجاوى على هذه التفاصيل الدقيقه 
الان اتضحت الصوره كامله


----------



## بشير خالد العزاوي (6 نوفمبر 2015)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## fahd82 (7 نوفمبر 2015)

موضوع رائع


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (15 نوفمبر 2015)

*فى اعمال الترميم Concrete Repair 

عند عمل اختبار تسريب المياه من الخزانات .. 
وقد يكون مكان اتصال القاعدة بالحوائط مكان تركيب ماع او موقف المياه Water Stop مكانا لتسريب المياه .. 







صورة توضح الابرة المستخدمة فى علاج تسريب المياه لاحد الخزانات ,,, 
ويسمى بالانجليزية mechanical Packer






ويوجد لها اكثر من مقاس حسب الاستخدام ...











ومكان هذه لابرة يتم عمله بالدريل Drilling Machine > 







وفى مشاركة لاحقة نذكر احد المواد المسنخدمة فى الحقن وميفية حقنها ..
*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (16 نوفمبر 2015)

*استكمالا على المشاركة السابقة ...

**طريقة التنفيذ Method statement

يتم عمل الثقوب على امتداد طول الشرخ . وعمل الثقوب على مسافات حسب المكان . ويتم تتظيف مكان الثقب بمنفاخ هواء وبعد ذلك يتم خلط مركبى الحقن ثم يتم ضخها تحت ضغط . ويتم ملاحظة منسوب المياه بعدها لمدة 24 ساعة . 







* هناك اكثر من مادة من الممكن استخدامها من فوسرك او سيكا او غيرها من الشركات المعتمدة , من المواد المعتمدة من شركة فوسرك . مادة Nitofill Ur63 > 







يتم خلط مركبين مع بعض Base - Hardener












* وبعد ذلك يتم حقنهم بماكية ضغط .. 






وبيكون المخلوط الناتج شبه اصفر . ويتم ضخه الى ان يتم مل الشرخ ..







* من الممكن استخدام مخفف للمادة لانها غالية ,, ولكن يجب ان يتم اعتمادها اولا ..





*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (16 نوفمبر 2015)

فى اعمال التحكم بالجودة Quality Control
NCR Form (Non conformance or Nonconformity Report)







تقرير عدم مطابقة الاعمال للمواصفات ,,
اذا كان هناك خلل بالاعمال المنفذة على الطبيعة يتم عمل تقرير عدم مطابقة Ncr
ويتم ذكر خلاله مكان الخلل وسبب عدم المطابقة والوصف وصور من الموقع , .. مثال كما بالتقرير التالى حيث ظهر بعد فك الشدة الخشبية مناطق تعشيش honeycomb

















فى المشاركة القادمة ان شاء الله نذكر طريقة التنفيذ Method Statement لمعالجة التعشيش للمساحة الصغيرة والمساحة الكبيرة , ​


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (21 نوفمبر 2015)

[FONT=&quot]استكمالا على المشاركة السابقة[/FONT][FONT=&quot] .. 
طريقة علاج التعشيش Hony comb >> 
واستخدام mortar او المونة المستخدمة يحدده عمق التعشيش ..
ولكن قبل نحديد المادة . يتم تنظيف المكان المراد علاجه ... ومن ثم رش مادة رابطة مثل مادة [/FONT][FONT=&quot]*[FONT=&quot]Nitobond AR [/FONT]*لتتقبل الخرسانة القديمة المونة الجديدة .. 
[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]*[FONT=&quot]1. Clean the surface and remove the dust from the surface. Remove contaminating material (polythene sheet, tie wire, etc.) embedded in the concrete surface
لو فى اى مواد غريبة يتم ازالتها 
وتحصل على سطح متماسك نظيف Clean Sound Surface
وبعد ذلك يتم رش المادة بفرشة او بطريقة مناسبة . 
[/FONT]*[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]Apply one full coat of Fosroc Nitobond AR to the area where repair / touchup with mortar is required






















ويستكمل . 

[/FONT]*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (21 نوفمبر 2015)

[FONT=&quot]استكمالا على المشاركة السابقة[/FONT][FONT=&quot] .. 
طريقة علاج التعشيش Hony comb >> 
واستخدام mortar او المونة المستخدمة يحدده عمق التعشيش ..
ولكن قبل نحديد المادة . يتم تنظيف المكان المراد علاجه ... ومن ثم رش مادة رابطة مثل مادة [/FONT][FONT=&quot]*[FONT=&quot]Nitobond AR [/FONT]*لتتقبل الخرسانة القديمة المونة الجديدة .. 
[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]*[FONT=&quot]1. Clean the surface and remove the dust from the surface. Remove contaminating material (polythene sheet, tie wire, etc.) embedded in the concrete surface
لو فى اى مواد غريبة يتم ازالتها 
وتحصل على سطح متماسك نظيف Clean Sound Surface
وبعد ذلك يتم رش المادة بفرشة او بطريقة مناسبة . 
[/FONT]*[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]Apply one full coat of Fosroc Nitobond AR to the area where repair / touchup with mortar is required























ويستكمل . 

[/FONT]*


----------



## مهندس_احمد_على (22 نوفمبر 2015)

جميل شكرا


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (27 نوفمبر 2015)

صب الخرسانة فى جو ماطر ...







فى مشاركة سابقة للمهندس رزق حجاوى . بخصوص احتياطات الصب اثناء المطر 
بخصوص صب الخرسانة concrete في الاجواء الماطرة يجب اتخاذ الاجراءات التالية :-


التأكد من نسبة الرطوبة water content في مواد الخرسانة Aggregates & Sand وخصم هذه الكمية من كمية الماء الازمة للخلطة.
حماية الاسمنت من الرطوبة مياه الامطار.
درجة حرارة الخرسانة بعد الخلط يجب الا تقل عن 4 درجة مئوية .
عدم وجود اثار للصقيع او التجمد على مواد الخلط.
تغطية الخرسانة بعد الصب مباشرة بالنايلون polytheleen sheet او اثناء الصب اذا كانت الامطار تسقط .
تأمين حماية للخرسانة اذا كانت درجة الحرارة ستصل بحدود صفر او اقل ويكون ذلك بالتغطية بالنايلون والالواح الخشب او البلوسترين.
تغطية الخرسانة بالنايلون بعد الصب مباشرة لمنع وصول مياه الامطار للخرسانة
استخدام الاغطية التي تعمل بالكهرباء لتوليد الحرارة لحمياة الخرسانة في الاجواء الباردة ( الحرارة تقل دون الصفر المئوي ) ويكون ذلك باستخدام الطرق التالية
Protect and Cure Fresh Concrete
Thaw Ground
Preheat Rebar
Heat Surfaces of Mass Concrete Placements 
 

صور توضح تغطية الخرسانة بمشمع اثناء صب الخرسانة ,,, 






وثلاث نقاط يجب الانتباه لهما بعد صب الخرسانة . 
1- صورة توضح ايضا العيوب التى قد تصاحب تغطية الخرسانة بمشمع النايلون polytheleen sheet . حيث عند مرور العمال للتغطية يكون مكان المرور يحتاج لتسوية . واذا ترك ذلك يترك آثارا تكلف الكثير عند اصلاحها . فيجب الترتيب مسبقا اذا تم الاتفاق على اكمال الصب فىالجو الماطر. على كيفية تغطية الخرسانة . 













2- اذا تم الاتفاق على ايقاف الصب خاصة مع غزارة الامطار المتساقطة ... يتم تحديد مكان مناسب وعمل فاصل صب حسب متطلبات التصميم ... 







3- غالبا لمثل عمل فاصل من الصعب التحكم فى الخرسانة عند الفاصل خاصة اذا حدث هطول مفاجئ للامطار
ويجب ان يتم تنظيفها . ولا تترك مكانها .


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (27 نوفمبر 2015)

استكمالا على المشاركة السابقة ... 
مرفقة الصور .


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (27 نوفمبر 2015)

بالنسبة لاعمال الشدات او الزراجين ...

ما المشار اليه فى الصور التالية لشدة الحائط ,,,








يشير السهم الى ما يسمى بحابس المياه او موقف المياه Water stopper
>عند عمل الزراجين للحائط اما ان تكون عادية او يكون مركب فى نصف الزرجينة حابس مياه خاصة عند وجود سوائل يتم احتوائها . 



















* صورة للزرجينة العادية Normal Case


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (2 ديسمبر 2015)

*مادة Oily Sand in steel Tanks >>  **













صور توضح فرش مادة oily sand على ارضية خزان حديد قبل لحام الارضية ... 
لم اتاكد من المعلومة بدقة لكن حسب احد الاراء . انه عند لحام ارضية الخزان وكانت الارضية خرسانية فعند اللحام تصبح الارضية الحديدة متعرجة غير مستوية .. ولكن مع استخدام oily sand لا تتعرج الارضية وتكون مستوية ... 
واذا تبين عندى استخدام اخر لها . سادرجه لاحقا ان شاء الله ... 

* صورة من مخطط توضح تتابع الطبقات فى ارضية الخزان . وطبقة 10 سم من مادة oily sand 





















>
*


----------



## رزق حجاوي (2 ديسمبر 2015)

Civil Ahmed Ragab قال:


> *مادة Oily Sand in steel Tanks >>  **
> 
> 
> 
> ...


السلام عليكم
بخصوص الخزانات كبيرة القطر لا نحتاج الى رافت او slab on grade تحت الرضية الخزان حيث ان الرمل المدكوك له القدرة على تحمل وزن النفط او الماء في الخزان وانما قد نحتاج الى concrete ring beam with or without strip footing وقد تم شرح ذلك بالتفصيل في مشاركات سابقة يمكن الرجوع اليها في الملتقى.

بخصوص استخدام مادة oiled sand=oily sand تحت قاعدة الخرسانة المعدنية فالهدف منها تقليل التاكل corrosion لقاعدة خزان المعدني وهو حسب المتطلبات التصميمية للخزانات النفطية API 650 و وخزانات المياه AWWA D100-05 Sect 12.6 
وذلك من خلال تقليل الرطوبه في الرمل وكذلك تفيد في الحماية المهبطة cathodic protection 
oiled sand can reduce the resistance of the sand and this condition has proven to accelerate corrosion
ويمكن استخدام oil impregnated fiberboard بدلا من الرمل المخلوط بالزيت.
Oil-sand mixture consists of approximately 90 liters (18 gals.) of heavy base petroleum oil per cu meter (per cu yd). The sand has the correct amount of oil when it can be formed into a ball without dripping. Sand should be coated but not running with excess oil.
Note; 
1 Oil-sand layers under steel tank bottoms inhibit cathodic protection current.
2 Oil-sand layers can be affected by welding resulting in porosity or cracks in welds and producing smoke discomfort to welders​


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (3 ديسمبر 2015)

رزق حجاوي قال:


> السلام عليكم
> بخصوص الخزانات كبيرة القطر لا نحتاج الى رافت او slab on grade تحت الرضية الخزان حيث ان الرمل المدكوك له القدرة على تحمل وزن النفط او الماء في الخزان وانما قد نحتاج الى concrete ring beam with or without strip footing وقد تم شرح ذلك بالتفصيل في مشاركات سابقة يمكن الرجوع اليها في الملتقى.
> 
> بخصوص استخدام مادة oiled sand=oily sand تحت قاعدة الخرسانة المعدنية فالهدف منها تقليل التاكل corrosion لقاعدة خزان المعدني وهو حسب المتطلبات التصميمية للخزانات النفطية API 650 و وخزانات المياه AWWA D100-05 Sect 12.6
> ...



*جزاك الله خيرا على الاضافة الواضحة مهندسنا القدير .. موسوعة كعادتك . *


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (3 ديسمبر 2015)

مكونات وملحقات الزرجينة ...


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (4 ديسمبر 2015)

*صورة توضح عمل متلونة بلاستيك او الشمفر Chamfer >  **

فى جوانب الكمرات الخرسانية من الاسفل وللسهولة يتم عملها اثناء شد بطنية الكمرات Decking 
وياتى chamfer بطول 3م.ط










*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (4 ديسمبر 2015)

الكمرات الالمونيوم Alimimuim Beam - Channel 






العادى ان يكون شدة السقف من عراقات وتطاريح من مرابيع خشبية سواء كان 7سم او 10 سم . 






ومن الممكن استخدام كمرات الومنيوم فى العراقات والتطاريح . 








تستخدم الكمرات الالمونيوم فى اعمال شدات الاسقف او الحوائط . 
الصور التالية توضح الكمرات الالمونيوم على الجاكات الحديدية adjustable jack > التى يتم التحكم فىالمنسوب من خلالها .. 

مميزات ..








وهذه الكمرات تورد باطوال مختلفة حسب الحاجة .. 






والكمرات العرضية يتم تثبيتها مع الكمرات الطولية بمسار 2 بوصة او 5 سم ... 
والواح التطبيق ثبت مع التطاريح بمسامير فى قطعة الخشب الموجودة فى منتصف الكمرة الالمونيوم .. 








والمورد يكون لديه بالاحمال التى يمكن للكمرة تحملها ..


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (4 ديسمبر 2015)

صورة توضح تثبيت مواسير سقالات عادية . تستخدم لضبط منسوب الخرسانة التى يتم صبها ... 
وعند الاجناب يتم اخذ نقاط بواسطة المساح لمنسوي الخرسانة Top Op Concrete T.O.C
واذا كان هناك فتحات فى السقف يتم اخذ مناسيب عندها ايضا . ويتم تقسيم السقف والجزء الذى يتم الانتهاء من صبه وضبط منسوبه يتم ازالة الماسورة . 





















ولو المسافة كبيرة يتم تثبيت المواسير على كراسى .


----------



## رزق حجاوي (4 ديسمبر 2015)

Civil Ahmed Ragab قال:


> صورة توضح تثبيت مواسير سقالات عادية . تستخدم لضبط منسوب الخرسانة التى يتم صبها ...
> وعند الاجناب يتم اخذ نقاط بواسطة المساح لمنسوي الخرسانة Top Op Concrete T.O.C
> واذا كان هناك فتحات فى السقف يتم اخذ مناسيب عندها ايضا . ويتم تقسيم السقف والجزء الذى يتم الانتهاء من صبه وضبط منسوبه يتم ازالة الماسورة .
> 
> ...


السلام عليكم
اشكر لكم مشاركاتكم القيمية وهاك بعض النقاط التوضيحية.

بخصوص كمرات الالمنيوم بلاحظ ان جزء منها في قطعة من الخشب والهدف منه تبثبيت الواح الفيرفيس او الالوح الخشبية العادية عليهابواسطة المسامير او البراغي.
بخصوص طريقة تنفيذ الميول للاسقف باستخدام الانابيب او بالمقاطع المعدنية (تيوبات ) مستخدم في المشاريع ويفضل ان يتم التثبيت للانابيب او المقاطع المعدنية على حمال خاص يرتكز على الشدة الخشبية (يكون للقادة برغي لتحديد المنسوبة) وليس التثبيت المباشر على حديد التسليح حيث ان التثبيت بهذه الطريقة تتأثر بحركة العمال على حديد التسليح.


----------



## ahmed kafafe (5 ديسمبر 2015)

يسر أكاديمية أونلاين للتدريب أن تدعوكم لحضور دورة إدارة العقود والمطالبات بمشروعات التشييد
Construction Contracts and Claims Management Training


للدكتور مصطفى أبوضيف
يوم السبت 19 ديسمبر 2015 على الساعة 8 مساءا بتوقيت مكة المكرمة إن شاء الله


رابط الدخول الى المحاضرة 
https://live.wiziq.com/aliveext/LoginToSession.aspx…



للمزيد فضلا اطلع على الرابط التالي:
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t547418.html



للأستفسار والحجز الأتصال:
جوال / 00966544404954
الواتس أب / 00966546601413
التواصل على [email protected]
التسجيل يتم من هذا الرابط
http://online4t.com/next
















​




Moustafa Ismail, CFCC, PMOC
M.Sc, PMP, CCP
PMO. Director
+966 508 297971
[email protected] 


​


دورة إدارة العقود والمطالبات بمشروعات التشييد​
Construction Contracts and Claims Management Training


للدكتور مصطفى أبوضيف
يوم الجمعة 20 نوفمبر 2015 على الساعة 9 مساءا بتوقيت مكة المكرمة إن شاء الله


رابط المحاضرة:
https://live.wiziq.com/aliveext/LoginToSession.aspx…










ورابط التسجبل للدورة التدريبية هو 
http://online4t.com/next​


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (8 ديسمبر 2015)

مهندسنا الفاصل م. *رزق حجاوي*

بالنسبة لنقطة فك الشدة الخشبية عن العنصر الخرسانى Form work Stripping >> 
مثلا لو العنصر الخرسانى عمود او قاعدة خرسانية . يسمح الكود ان يتم فك الشدة بعدها بيومين .. وفعليا يقو البعض بالفك بعدها بيوم . 












ولكن فى مواصفة لاحد المشاريع اشترط ان لا يتم فك الشدة الا بعد 3 ايام . 







وقال احدهم بان النقطة هى لاحتواء مياه المعالجة Water Curing اطول فترة ممكنة . كما فى الصورة التالية . 











وهى فعلا تحتوى مياه المعالجة . ولكنى ارى اجناب العنصر الخرسانى قليلا ما يصلها المياه حتى ,, 
فهل المقصود فعلا احتواء مياه المعالجة ؟؟ ام ان المقصود امر أخر .؟؟؟


----------



## رزق حجاوي (9 ديسمبر 2015)

Civil Ahmed Ragab قال:


> مهندسنا الفاصل م. *رزق حجاوي*
> 
> بالنسبة لنقطة فك الشدة الخشبية عن العنصر الخرسانى Form work Stripping >>
> مثلا لو العنصر الخرسانى عمود او قاعدة خرسانية . يسمح الكود ان يتم فك الشدة بعدها بيومين .. وفعليا يقو البعض بالفك بعدها بيوم .
> ...


السلام عليكم
هذا الموضوع تم بحثه بالتفصيل في مشاركة سابقة بخصوص فك الشدة الخشبية يعتمد في الاساس على حصول الخرسانة للقوة المطلوبة بحيث عندما يتم الفك لا تتاثر الخرسانة بالكسر لاجزاء منها....واما ما يرد في بعض المواصفات او الكودات فيتم تطبيقة عندما لا تكون هناك فحوصات موقعية تحدد قوة الخرسانة عند موعد الفك وهل تطابق المواصفات المطلوبة ام لا ومطلبات الفك للشدة الخشبية موضع اختلاف بين الكودات والمواصفات.
Irrespective of binder type, BS 8110 (1985) set out the minimum in-situ strength to be reached before striking concrete members as 5 N/mm2,for members in compression to protect against possible frost damage 10 N/mm2 or twice the stress a member is subjected to for a member in flexure to withstand a load.​




المرجع لهذا الجدول
https://books.google.jo/books?id=wT...JAhXDXhQKHVC9Ba0Q6AEIGjAA#v=onepage&q&f=false
بخصوص الشدة بكافة انواعها من فوائدها

تأمين الخرسانة بالابعاد المطلوبة .
حماية الخرسانة اثناء تصلبها من العوامل الخارجية (التغيرات الحرارية ، الرياح، التلوث ....)
تقليل التبخر من سطح الخرسانة .
وللمزيد بخصوص فك الشدات اليك ما تم بحثة سابقا
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t465596-2.html
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t371392.html
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t360575.html
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t215303-2.html
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t242391.html
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t301943.html
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t55960.html


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (14 ديسمبر 2015)

*الغطاء الخرسانى Concrete Cover  **
,,
تشترط مواصفات بعض المشاريع عند عمل الغطاء الخرسانى للعناصر الخرسانية . ان يتم عمل بمحتوى الاسمنت كالخلة المستخدمة فى صب العنصر ,,,
لذا من الافضل ان يكون بجانب مكان عمل الاختبارات مكان لعمل الغطاء الخرسانى .
حيث بعد الانتهاء من عمل المكعبات او اسطوانات الاختبار يتم اخذ الباقى وصبه فى العلب البلاستيكية او غيرها المستخدمة فى عمل الغاء الخرسانى . 
كما بالصور التالية ...




















*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (14 ديسمبر 2015)

[FONT=&quot]بالنسبة لاعمال السقالات Scaffodling

ما هونظام السقالات للمبنى فى الصورة التالية . بارتفاع 30 م وعرض 20م [/FONT]​





[FONT=&quot]نظام القوائم الراسية [/FONT]Cup - Lock system[FONT=&quot][/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]صورة عامة 






[/FONT] [FONT=&quot]صورة من الواقع [/FONT]​





[FONT=&quot]فنظام السقالات عبارة عن قوائم راسية يتم توصيلها مع بعضها البعض بوصلة , ويتم تثبيتها عرضيا بعارضة افقية .ويتم احكام العارضة بواسطة فنجان [/FONT]cup [FONT=&quot]على القائم الراسى , ومع الارتفاعات العالية يتم عمل نهائز من مواسير . [/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]وعندما يتحول نظام السقالات من نظام لمجرد عمل سقالات او منصات آمنة لحركة العمال الى نظام يتم تحميله [/FONT]As System Support > [FONT=&quot][/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]بيكون فى نهايته جاك يتم التحكم في منسوبه ومن ثم تركيب كمرات طولية رئيسية او كمرات عرضية ثانوية . [/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]ومن ثم التطبيق ... [/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]فاولا القوائم الراسية لها اطوال مختلفة . حسب الرغبة [/FONT]​





[FONT=&quot]صورة توضح الوصلة . [/FONT]​










[FONT=&quot]والعوارض بتتجمع عن طريق احكام الفنجان [/FONT]​










[FONT=&quot]وطبعا فى اطوال صغيرة من العوارض . من فوائدها عمل وصلة تقوية بين الاطارات المتباعدة للسقالات . كما بالصورة التالية [/FONT]​





[FONT=&quot]والنهايز بتثبت فى القائم [/FONT]​










وحال توفر صور اضافية لنظام السقالات هذا سيتم اضافتها لاحقا ان شاء الله ,,, 
وفى المشاركة القادمة باذن الله سنتعرض لنظام من انظمة السقالات الاخرى مع استخدام كمرات غير الكمرات الالمونيوم التى ذكرها سلفا .


----------



## رزق حجاوي (15 ديسمبر 2015)

Civil Ahmed Ragab قال:


> *الغطاء الخرسانى Concrete Cover  **
> ,,
> تشترط مواصفات بعض المشاريع عند عمل الغطاء الخرسانى للعناصر الخرسانية . ان يتم عمل بمحتوى الاسمنت كالخلة المستخدمة فى صب العنصر ,,,
> لذا من الافضل ان يكون بجانب مكان عمل الاختبارات مكان لعمل الغطاء الخرسانى .
> ...


السلام عليكم
بخصوص المواصفات فهي تتطلب ان تكون خرسانة البسكوت concrete spacer بنقس قوة الخرسانة الموضوعه فيها (وليس نفس المحتوى الاسمنتي).
ويفضل استخدام نظام القالب البلاستيكي كما في الصورة بدلا من استخدام لوح فيرفيس ومن ثم تقطيع الخرسانة بالابعاد والسماكات المطلوبة.
فاستخدام القالب البلاستيكي

دقة في سماكة spacer ,وكذلك الابعاد
الحصول على سطح مستوي علوي وسفلي


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (15 ديسمبر 2015)

بعدما تم ذكر احد انواع السقالات المستخدمة لمبنى بارتفاع 30 وعرض 28م .
عبارة عن قوائم راسية يتم توصيلها مع بعض . ويتم تقويتها بعوارض افقية ونهايز من مواسير السقالات وجاك فى نهاية القائم يتم التحكم فيه ,, 
فالصورة السابقة التى ادرجت فى مشاركة السابقة .
توضح استخدام فريمات او شبابيك خفيفة لشدة الشقف ,, 
هذه الشبابيك فى الاصل لاعمال التشطيبات ومن استخداماتها ايضا شدة للاسقف الخفيفة . 
فلما تحدثنا تقريبا عن الدعامات المفردة فى الشدة المعدنية , كانت الدعامة تقريبا تحمل فى حدود 3طن , والشبابيك ممكن تحمل فى حدود 4.5طن ,, 






والشبابيك عبارة عن اطارات بابعاد مختلفة بتتجمع مع بعض بواسطة مقصات . ابعادها كما بالتالى . 


























وهذه صور من احد المواقع لاستخدام الشباييك الخفيفة , 
وفيها اضاة للنقطة التى تحدثنا عنها حيث استخدمت كمرات التى تسمى نسبة الى ارتفاعها H20 < 
بدلا من الكمرات الالمونيوم التى ذكرت من قبل 











ويستكمل ,,,,,


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (15 ديسمبر 2015)

استكمالا على المشاركة السابقة ..
وطبعا الكمرات الرئيسية والثانوية ممكن تكون h20 ... وممكن من باب التوفير الكمرات الرئيسية h20 والثانوية بتكون مرابيع 10 *10 سم ,,, 












والكمرات كذلك كما بالسقف 







وهذه صور من احد المواقع لاستخدام الشباييك الخفيفة , 



























اتمنى تكون النقطة وضحت ..
ولو فى تعديل على ما سبق من الاخوة الزملاء . فنعم ما يكون ... 
صور المشاركة فى المرفقات ..


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (18 ديسمبر 2015)

استكمالا على مشاركة عمل الشدات باستخدام السقالات من نظام الفناجين Cup -lock scaffolding







وتم ذكر ترتيب الشدة الى الوصول لمنسوب السقف ,, 
ولكن ماذا لو لدينا داخل الشدة اعمدة . فكيف يمكن تقويتها ,, 







بعد تركيب اجناب الشدة الخشبية للعمود . يتم تقوية الاجناب عن طريق مواسير او انابيب السقالات . 
لا يتم عمل التقوية فى العوارض الافقية ledger > لانها ضعيفة وممكن تنحنى تحت ضغط الخرسانة المصبوية .
فيتم عمل ماسورة افقية تربط بين قائمين . ومن الماسورة الافقية يتم عمل ماسورتين او ثلاثة حسب عرض العمود . وفى نهاية الماسرة العمودية جاك يتم احكام على مرابيع على جنب العمود .. والمواسير ببتربط بكلامب Clamp 





















وكذلكلو اعمدة منفردة وليس حولها سقالات ... 
يمكن عمل برج او اتنين حول العمود ويتم عمل التقويات السابقة فيها . 
ومنها عمل سقالة لحركة العمال ومنها لعمل system Suuport


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (18 ديسمبر 2015)

على نفس النهج السابق ايضا . 

هذه صور لخزان دائرى بقطر 15م ... والحوائط يتم عمل سقالات خارجية حول الحوائط . ويتم عمل مواسير موازية وعموردية . 
ومنها منصة لحكرة العمال . ومنها للنقوية . 
وتلاحظ النقطة التى تم الاشارة اليها سابقا انه لا يتم التقوية فى العوراص الافقية انما فى ماسورة . 





















وفى مشاركة لاحقة ان شاء الله نتعرض لنوع الشدة المستخدمة فى هذا الخزان,,,


----------



## mostafa rab (20 ديسمبر 2015)

موضوع اكثر من رائع وشكرا جدا بشمهندس احمد وربنا يجعل فى ميزان حسناتك 
انا بس عندى سؤال فى بعض الصور فى المشاركات مش بتظهر عندى مااعرفش ايه السبب 
اى صورة موجوده وماففيش تحتها الملفات المرفقة مش بتطلع عندى زى صفحة 26 مشاركة رقم 256
الصورة مش ظاهرة عندى واللى طالع لى 

فى صفحة 26 مشاركة 253 اول 3 صور ظاهرين عندى والصورتين اللى فاضلين 
تبطين بحيرة صناعية وتبطين حمام سباحة مش ظاهرين ودى صورتها 

صفحة 47 مشاركة 469 كل الصور مش ظاهرة عندى 

ولما اجى اقف على اى صورة منهم 
مفيش حاجه بتظهر انى ممكن افتحها لا بكليك يمين ولا شمال ولا كانها موجودة اصلا 
ياريت لو حضرتك اواى بشمهندس يعرف سبب المشكلة دى وحلها يكون ايه
وشكرا جدا لحضرتك


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (25 ديسمبر 2015)

الواح hdpe liner  ​ 







تم ذكر فى مشاركة سابقة الاغشية الصناعية المستخدمة فى تبطين البحيرات الصناعية . ​ وهنا مستخدمة فى احاطة غرفة تحتوى سوائل كيماوية اثناء انشاء احد مصانع الفوسفات فى المملكة السعودية . ​ جزء من المخطط . 








​ فبعد صب خرسان النظافة يتم فرش الواح Hdpe sheetrs  بسمك HDPE liner 1.5mm (60mil) for sump​  وبعد ذلك يتم وضح الواح الحماية protection Board 


​ وبعد ذلك يتم وضع حديد التلسيح للبشة الغرفة . ​ ويتم زيادة طول الواح حيث يتم تثبيتها على الجدران كما فى الصورة التالية . ​ فيتم القطع حسب الطول المطلوب ويتم اللحام فى الجزء الذى تم فرشه تحت القاعدة . ​ ​




























وفى الصورة التالة توضح تكسر الواح الحماية protection board بعد تعرضها للمياه فترة 







وكيفية اللحام نتعرض له فى المشاركة القادمة .


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (26 ديسمبر 2015)

mostafa rab قال:


> موضوع اكثر من رائع وشكرا جدا بشمهندس احمد وربنا يجعل فى ميزان حسناتك
> انا بس عندى سؤال فى بعض الصور فى المشاركات مش بتظهر عندى مااعرفش ايه السبب
> اى صورة موجوده وماففيش تحتها الملفات المرفقة مش بتطلع عندى زى صفحة 26 مشاركة رقم 256
> الصورة مش ظاهرة عندى واللى طالع لى
> ...



وجزاك الله خيرا م. مصطفى .. 
غالبا المشكلة ان الموقع الذى كان يتم الرفع الصور عليه يقوم بحذف بعض الصور ,,, 
لذا حاليا غيرت موقع الرفع ... وعلى كل . الصور التى لا تظهر لديك يمكن اضافتها مرة اخرى ان شاء الله 
وشكرا لكلماتك الطيبة .


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (26 ديسمبر 2015)

[FONT=&quot]وهناك طريقيتن للحام . [/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]1- [/FONT]Wedge welding[FONT=&quot][/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]
















2- [/FONT]*Extrusion welding*[FONT=&quot][/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]










وميزة اللحام بالطريقة ان بيكون فى مناطق محدودة وضيقة . 











والصور التالية يتم لحماها اسفل دكة خرسانية ارضية paving







ويتم قطع هذه الاغشية بواسطة قاطع عادى ... ويكون مع العامل اداة تسخين حتى يمكنه عمل تثبيت مبدئى للاغشية فى مكانها المطلوب وبعد ذلك يتم اللحام 





وايضا قبل اللحام يتم عمل صنفرة Grinding على مكان اللحام حتى يمكن احكام اللحام 






وبعد انهاء اللحامات المطلوبة يتم عمل اختبار يسمى spark test
للكشف عن وجود اى فتحات فى الاغشية . 













ولو الجهاز بين وجود فتحات يتم عمل رقعة حول مكان الفتحات ومعالجتها [/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]Patching- Used to repair a large hole, tears and destructive sample location, all patches shall extend at least 75mm beyond the edges of the defect and all corners of path should be rounded

[/FONT]






واذا توفرت صور اضافيةسيتم اضافتها لاحقا ان شاء الله ...


----------



## I_am_workimg_on_it (27 ديسمبر 2015)

مشاء الله ربي يبارك ويعطيكم الصحه وادخلكم الجنه بدون حساب..... ����������

عندي استفسار 


هذه تسليح حوائط الخرسانية ومن داخل راح يتركب عليها السلالم وهو لمبنى متكون من تلاتة ادوار....هل يوجد عيب بطريقة التسليح؟.و هل طريقة وضع حديد تسليح الطولي من الخارج صحيحه؟ وما الفرق بين وضع البرندات من داخل او من الخارج؟ 
مشكورين����













......


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (29 ديسمبر 2015)

I_am_workimg_on_it قال:


> مشاء الله ربي يبارك ويعطيكم الصحه وادخلكم الجنه بدون حساب..... ����������
> 
> عندي استفسار
> 
> ...



والله يا هندسة .. موضوع الحديد الافقى شاهدت له اكثر من شكل 
ففى حوائط خارجية 






وحوائط داخلية











وحوائط القص غالبا تكون الكانات او الحديد الافقى لها خارجى ... 
وعلى كل ارىالافضل اتباع مخطط التلسيح حسب ما تم التصميم عليه ..


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (29 ديسمبر 2015)

*بالنسبة لتمديد كابلات الكهرباء داخل ترنشات طويلة Trenches >>> 
لو فى ترنش طويل **احد طرق تمديد الكابلات فيه . 
*
*



** 








يتم تركيب مفصل يسمح بالدوران حول محوره Cable Roller 
وفىى الاركان يتم تركيب Corner Roller >> 
وطبعا يتضح فى الصور التالية بعد تغطية الكابلات .. يتم وضع طبقة من الرمل ووضع بلوكات لحماية الكابلات فيما بعد ,,,, 































*


----------



## رزق حجاوي (30 ديسمبر 2015)

السلام عليكم
الشكر للمهندس احمد على متابعته للموضوع وعلى وضوح ودقة العمل في الصور بشكل عام.
من الصور التي لفتت انتباهي هذه الصورة والتي تبين متطلبات السلامه العامه عند العمل على السقائل او منصات العمل لها او ممرات العمل كيف انا العامل يلبس safety belt وهو مربوط بحبيلين وعند تحركه يقوم بالنقل بينينهما بحيث يبقى مربوط بحبل واحد على الاقل اثناء نقل المرابط.


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (30 ديسمبر 2015)

استطرادا على تعقيب المهندس القدير م. رزق حجاوى السابق ... 
فانه عند الارتفاعات يتم ستخدام saftey belt or harness >> 
ويتم تعليق الحزام فى نقطة مناسبة تحسبا لانزلاق العامل ... 













ولكن احيانا لا يكون هناك احيانا مكان لعليق الحزام فيه .. 
فيتم عمل lifeline عبارة عن wire كالمستخدمة فى الرفع فى الاوناش الصغيرة ... 
كالصورةالتالية عبارة عن كمرات فقط يتم صبها .. فليس هناك مكان للتعليق اثناء حركة العمال للصب . فيتم عمل lifeline
ويتم ربط شريط تحذيرى Warning Tape فيه تنبيها للعمال اثناء حركتهم 















وكالصورة التالية تركيب الخط على حدود السقف الموضح بالصورة . لامان العمال الذين يتحركون على حدود السقف .


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (31 ديسمبر 2015)

تعرضنا فى مشاركة سابقة لعمل فاصل صب على زايوة 45 درجة .. للمهندس سعد الهجرسى .












والصور التالية توضح عمل فاصل صب لسقف بمسطح تقريبا 2000م2 ... 
الفاصل تقريبا على تلت البرح للكمرة ... 
الفاصل راسى تماما . وتم اغلاق الجوانب عند الفاصل للحصول على فاصل راسى تماما .. بعمل فتحات لاماكن تسليح الحديد ... 































التجهيز للصبة التالية بعمل زنبرة اوتخشين للسطح القديم ورش مادة اديبوندية رابطة .


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (1 يناير 2016)

مهندسنا القدير م.*رزق حجاوي*

هذه صورة لصب لبشة خرسانية بكمية خرسانة حوالى 5250م3 .. 
لكنى لم اتبين اللون الاحمر الموجو فى الصورة التالية فما يكون ؟؟
كنت اظن سلك رباط . لكنه ليس على التقاء الاسياخ التسليح


----------



## I_am_workimg_on_it (3 يناير 2016)

Civil Ahmed Ragab قال:


> مهندسنا القدير م.*رزق حجاوي*
> 
> هذه صورة لصب لبشة خرسانية بكمية خرسانة حوالى 5250م3 ..
> لكنى لم اتبين اللون الاحمر الموجو فى الصورة التالية فما يكون ؟؟
> كنت اظن سلك رباط . لكنه ليس على التقاء الاسياخ التسليح




هذه طريقه جديدة لتربيط أسياخ التسليح باستخدام البلاستيك المقوى اسمها Klips التي يتم تتبيتها على حديد التسليح بواسطة أداة مرافقة تسمى Klips KLIP
موقع الرسمي للشركة
kodiklip
ابحث عنه على جوجل"لا اعرف اذا كان مسموح بوضع روابط؟؟ "


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (3 يناير 2016)

I_am_workimg_on_it قال:


> هذه طريقه جديدة لتربيط أسياخ التسليح باستخدام البلاستيك المقوى اسمها Klips التي يتم تتبيتها على حديد التسليح بواسطة أداة مرافقة تسمى Klips KLIP
> موقع الرسمي للشركة
> kodiklip
> ابحث عنه على جوجل"لا اعرف اذا كان مسموح بوضع روابط؟؟ "
> ...




لا اعلم فعلا يا هندسة ... ظنتت هذا بداية .. 
ولكن هذه صورة بعد بحث . تظهر تربيط الاسياخ بببعضها بسلك رباط المعتاد ..


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (3 يناير 2016)

بالنسبة لاعمال الكهرباء ... 
قد يتم تمدد خراطيم او ليات بلاستيك لتمديد كابلات الكهرباء بها ... 








وتشترط مواصفات بعض المشاريع استخدام مواسير صلبة نسبيا -- من الشركات المعروفة شركة MK - Ega ايجا .. 
وهى تتوفر باقطار مختلفة حسب عدد الكابلات المتوقع تمديدها .. 
ويلاحظ عند استلام العلب الحديد ايضا ان تكون موزونة . ,والتكويعة التى فى الماسروة التى على اليسار تتم بيياى خاص بهذه المواسير لانها صلبة .


----------



## I_am_workimg_on_it (3 يناير 2016)

Civil Ahmed Ragab قال:


> لا اعلم فعلا يا هندسة ... ظنتت هذا بداية ..
> ولكن هذه صورة بعد بحث . تظهر تربيط الاسياخ بببعضها بسلك رباط المعتاد ..



فعل أشياء غريبه.. منك نتعلم يا باش مهندس... واذا دققت النظر اكثر ومن داخل اللبشه راح تلاحظ انه يوجد خيط رقيق جدا يمر من خلالهم..... الخيط من اليمين إلى يسار الصوره.... ممكن مجسات تحسس او قياس.. الله أعلم


----------



## engabdo888 (4 يناير 2016)

جزاك الله خيراً *Civil Ahmed Ragab وزادك علماً وجعل الله هذا العلم في ميزان حسناتك ونفع بك *


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (4 يناير 2016)

بالنسبة للاعمدة الخرسانية ..
صورة بسيطة ... 
فيما بين تركيب حديد الاعمدة الخرسانية مباشرة . 













وفيما بين تركيب نجارة الاعمدى الخرسانية .. 













تقول الهندسة فى احيان كثيرة انه غالبا يكون هناك بديل لضغط الوقت .


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (4 يناير 2016)

بالنسبة لاعمال الزراجن فى العناصر الخرسانية .. 
الزرجينة يتم عمل انبوب بلاستيكى خلال الكمرة الخرسانية مثلا ... ليسهل ازالة الزرجينة لاحقا ويتم ملء مكان الزرجينة بمادة مالئة حسب المواصفات .. 








ولكن احيانا تعلق الزرجينة داخل العنصر ولا يمكن ازالتها ... 
او انت احيانا بتكون عايز الزرجينة --- تنام جوه الخرسانة -- بحيث ان الخطلة الخرسانية تمسك مع الزرجينة وتمسك معاها الجنب اكتر .. او نسيت عمل زرجينة وتم عمل الحدادة . فلا يمكن انبوب بلاستيكى . فتضع الزرجينة على بيتها .. 
وتلاحظ فى الصورة التالية داخل كمرة خرسانية . زرجنية داخل انبوب بلاستيك والاخرى بالاسفل دون انبوب ...






فالحل هنا . 
انك بتقوم بعمل فتحة صغيرة حول الزرجينة ليمكنك ان تقطع الزرجينة بصاروخ . وبعد ذلك تغلق المكان بمادة من مواد فوسرك مثلا ك Renderoc
الفتحة ممكن يتم عملها باجنة ومسمار عادى ... 






وممكن تعمل الفتحة حول الزرجينة بصاروخ عمل الصروخة او تنعيم السطح Grinding . واسطوانة الصاروخ يمكنها قطع الزرجينة . 






وممكن لو انت على عجلة تعمل الفتحة بهيلتى ولكن يكون برفق ... 






ويتعالج المكان ده بمادة مالئة حسب المواصفات كما تم الاشارة .. ويعتبر كما لو كان تعشيش ..
* ومن باب الذكر . 
الزرجينة قوية على طول الزرجينة .. لكن ما ان تضغط عليها جانبيا تنكسر الزرجية بسهولة . مثلا لو لديك شاكوش وتقيل وطرقت على طرفها وهى مثبيته داخل العنصر الخرسانى مثلا ستنكسر بسهولة .
كما باصلورة التالية . تلاحظ ان العامل يقوم بكسر الزرجينة بماسورة من مواسير السقالات .


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (5 يناير 2016)

بالنسبة للقواعد ورقاب الاعمدة الخرسانية ... 
الطبيعى بالنسبة لتقوية القواعد او رقاب الاعمدة ان تجد عمل تقوية خشبية مائلة او نهايز بالنسبة لرقاب الاعمدة مثلا .... 













او حتى بالنسبة للقواعد . ممكن تجد التقوية بقمط يتم عملها مع الخرسانة العادية ... 













وقد تجد فى بعض المشاريع التى تستخدم سقالات ان يتم تقوية الجنب وحفظ راسيته عن طريق جاكات ومواسير السقالات ..
















ويتم زنق المواسير بالجاك فى مربع خشب يتم تثبيت مكانه بقطع حديد يتم دقها بطول مناسب داخل الارض ..













لذا تذكر ان هناك خيارات واسعة على الاغلب .


----------



## مبارك الصلاحي (5 يناير 2016)

جميل جدا المواضيع المطروحة مع الصور, تسلم ياباشا


----------



## مبارك الصلاحي (5 يناير 2016)

بش مهندس احمد رجب ممكن تفيدنا ايش مقصدك بالعمود و السقف الفورمجي ؟؟؟


----------



## I_am_workimg_on_it (7 يناير 2016)

استخدام الزراجين لإحكام الشدة الخشبيه حول العمود








ومن الأخطاء الشائعة عندما يقوم العامل بشد الزراجين بقوه تؤدي إلى تكسير البسكوت مما ينتج عنه عدم انتظام سمك الغطاء الخرساني.. والأفضل استعمال البسكوت الخرساني





ومشكلة الثانية هي كما تلاحظ في صوره المنطقة المبينة باللون الابيض
وهي قطع من الخشب الصغيره "النجارة" ناتجة من قيام العامل بحفر الثقوب في الشده الخشبيه لتمرير الأنابيب البلاستيك التي سيتم إدخال زراجين بها. 
والافضل بعد الحفر في الخشب يتم تنظيف الأرضية باستخدام الماء او مدفع الهواء


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (8 يناير 2016)

*استكمالا على الغطاء الخرسانى ( Concrete Cover --- Comcrete Spacer ) ,,, ** 

كما معروف بالنسبة للاساسات فالغطاء الخرسانى غالبا من 5 - 7 سم ... 












وحتى من الجوانب .






ولكن فى الصورة التالية .. الغاطء الخرسان لعمود خرسانى قيمته 6 سم . لعمود ابعاده 1*1م .. وابعاد 0.8 * 0.8م .. , 






وفى الصورةر التالية الغطاء لحوائط خرسانية ايضا 6 سم ... 








فالنقطة هنا مواصفات المشروع project standard التى تنص على ذلك ... وان كانت الصورة اثناء انشاءء احد المصانع لانتاج الفوسفات . ولكن قد اتص بعض مواصفات اى مشروع على غطاء خرسانى مختلف عما تم الاعتياد فينتبه لذلك .. 







** ملاحظة SBC الكود السعودى . 
** تلاحظ وكود تنيه عن انه لا يجب الا يزيد الغطاء الخرسانى عن 100 مم ( 10 سم ) . لانه اذا زاد الغطاء الخرسانى لا يوفر الحماية المطلوبة انما يتحول للعكس وتحدث شروخ .ولا تتوفر الحماية المطلوبة . 
*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (8 يناير 2016)

ما ملاحظتك للصورة التالية ???

​

















الصورة توضح سمك لوح الخشب البلاىوود Plywood >  ففى الفتحات الدائرية يفضل استخدام لوح خشب سمكه 10 او 11سم ... على عكس لوح الخشب المستخدم بسمك 18 مم فى النجارة العادية .. ​ حتى يمكن للنجار لف لوح الخشب فسمك 11سم يمكن تنيه ولفه بمقدار اكبر من سمك 18 مم ... ​ وتلاحظ ايضا للف عنصر دائرى يتم تقوية الجنب ولسهولة الاحكام يتم لف اسياخ حديد 12مم او 16 مم مع الجنب . ​ .... ​





والصورة التالية دائرى نصف قطرها 6.5م ... ولكن للاسف الصورة ليست كاملة . 
وتم استخدام بلاروود بسمك 11سم ... وبالكاد يتم لفه . وتعرض بعض اجزاء منه للكسر . 
كلما قل نصف القطر يصبح لفه اللوح صعب . 














ولكن . ​ حالة الارتفاع الصغير لعنصر دائرى كما تم الاشارة يفضل استخدام سمك 10سم .. ​ ولكن فى الصورة التالية تم استخدام 18مم لشددة الحوائط لخزان بقطر 14م تقريبا .. ​ هذا لانه نصف القطر كبير نسبيا .. و18 مم يتحمل ضغط اكبر عن 10 سم ... وهنا ايضا الارتفاع كبير . ​ وقيمة الدوران التى يتم لفها اصغر نسبيا . ​










والشدة السابقة مستخدمة فى هذه الحوائط الدائرية بقطر داخلى 6م ..






وطبعا هذا بخلاف امكانية استخدام خشب الابلاكاج فى بعض المناطق البسيطة ..


----------



## sabah.bilal (9 يناير 2016)

بعض المشاركات القيمة
الصور فيها لا تظهر ما الحل ؟؟


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (9 يناير 2016)

sabah.bilal قال:


> بعض المشاركات القيمة
> الصور فيها لا تظهر ما الحل ؟؟
> مشاهدة المرفق 111316



غالبا يا هندسة .. الموقع الذى كان يتم رفع الصور حذف كثير من الصور ... 
فيمكن السؤال عن اى مشاركة . وقد يتيسر رفع الصور مرة اخرى ان شاء الله ..


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (9 يناير 2016)

من مصطلحات المنشآت الصناعية ​ Anchor Box >> 








​ وهى فتحة تكون فى القواعد او اى عنصر خرسانى . ​ ويوضع فيه مسمار يحمل معدات ميكانيكية 






والنقطة هنا هذه الفتحة تكون بعمق كبير نسبيا . مثلا ممكن 20 * 20 *50 سم .. فلكى تقوم بعمل هذه الفتحة لاحقا من الصعب الحصول عليها بالجودة المطلوبة .
لذا فقبل صب الخرسانة بتكون صندوق يعمل الفتحة اللى انت عايزها .. 












وبعد الانتهاء من صب الخرسانة يتم ازالة الصندوق بالهيلتى . وتثبيت الماكينة . 












وهى ايضا احدى طرق خزان الحديد الكبيرة وهذا ندرج له صور فى المشاركة القادمة ان شاء الله .


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (10 يناير 2016)

استكمالا على المشاركة السابقة . ​ وفى هذه المشاركة نوضح تركيب خزان حديد ضخم على كمرة دائرية ... ​ صورة لجزء من للكمرة الدارية 






 صورة للمسمار الذى يتم تركيب الخزان عليه . ويوضح ايضا فتحة anchor box​





وقبل تركيب الخزان . تقوم الشركة المسؤولة عن الاعمال المبكانيكة . بزنبرة او تخشين سطح الكمرة . ​ وتركيب مونة غير قابلة للانكماش لضبط منسوب تثبيت الخزان . وعلى الجهة الاخرى للفتحة anchor Box >​ توجد قطع حديد للمساعدة على ضبط المنسوب 
















 رفع حلة الخزان بونش حمل 500 طن . ​
































** كمهندس مدنى . مسؤول عن ان توجد الفتحات فى مكانها المضبوط . 
المشكلة التى تعرضنا لها . ان المساح قام بعمل الفتحات ولكن مرحلة عن مكانها تقريبا 20 سم .. 
لذا يجب تحديد مكان 90 درجة و 180 درجة . وضبط الفتحات فى مكانها . 
فتتاكد مهندس مدنى من الفتحات بابعادها المطلوبة وفى مكانا بالاحداثيات . 
وما بعد ذلك فهو مسؤولية الشركة التركيبات الميكانيكية 

اتمنى تكون النقطة وضحت ...
الصور فى المرفقات اذا لم تظهر .


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (12 يناير 2016)

بالنسبة للاعمدة الخرسانية .. 

من عيوب الشدة السورية . 
انها لا توفر وسيلة الامان والسلامة اثناء صب الخرسانة . 
والامر يتحكم فيه اهمية المشروع بدرجة كبيرة . والجهة المالكة للمشروع التى تحدد درجة التعامل مع متطلبات الامن والسلامة .












الشدة المصرية ممكن القيام ببعض الترتيب على الالوح الرابطة بين الاعمدة وتوفر وسيل آمنة نسبيا للحركة .






ونعود للشدة السورية . 
يمكن ايضا الللجوء الى طريقة فقط تسهل الحركة بين الاعمدة .. ولكنها ليست آمنة ايضا .. 
















وفى الورة التالية صورة لتوفير متطلبات الامن والسلامة حول الاعمدة الخرسانية . 
معتمدة بنسبة كبيرة على نظام السقالات Scaffolding System 






>>> 

لذا ممكن يكون عندك شدة سورية ولكن الاعمدة طويلة . 
فى هذه الحالة لا بديل عن استخدام نظام السقالات .. كما فى اصلورة التالية . اعمدة لاحد المساجد .. 
فالصبة الاولى للاعمدة تمت بشدة سورية فقط وهى الصورة المدرجة فىب بداية المشاركة ... ولكن الصبة الثانية استخدمت فيها سقالات ..


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (12 يناير 2016)

بالنسبة لموقف المياه Water stopper >> 
تشترط بعض المواصفات عند عمل وصلة فى موقف المياه ,,, ان يتم لحام الوصلة تاكيدا لجودة مانع المياه عند هذه الوصلة .. 
باستخدام اداة تسخين Heat Gun ومن اشهر الشركات شركة Leister .


----------



## I_am_workimg_on_it (13 يناير 2016)

الانحناءات في حديد تسليح رأيتها في العديد من المواقع.... هل هذا صحيح؟ هل من الأمان ان تترك هكذا؟ وكيف يتم فرد هذه الانحناءات في اسياخ الحديد؟ 

باش مهندسين لو في عندكم اي معلومه يستفيذ منها الجميع.


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (14 يناير 2016)

I_am_workimg_on_it قال:


> الانحناءات في حديد تسليح رأيتها في العديد من المواقع.... هل هذا صحيح؟ هل من الأمان ان تترك هكذا؟ وكيف يتم فرد هذه الانحناءات في اسياخ الحديد؟
> 
> باش مهندسين لو في عندكم اي معلومه يستفيذ منها الجميع.



هذه الانحناءات يا هندسة. غالبا تجدها فى شغل الاهالى فقط ... 
اما غير ذلك . فلا اظن انه يستخدم . هذا فقط اهمال من الحداد فى تركيب الحديد ... 
والاسياخ التى تعرضت للانحناء نتيجة اى شئ على الارضية قبل تركيبها . فلا تستخدم ... 
ممكن استعدال بعض الاسياخ بملاوينة حديد . ولكن هذا يكون فى عدد قلبل يمكن التغاضى عنه .. 
اما اذا كانت كما بالصور المدرجة . فلا يقبلها اى استشارى ؟
وجزاك الله خيرا . على مشاركتنا بصور جديدة ..


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (14 يناير 2016)

*تم فى مشاركة سابقة ادراج صور لفاصل صب راسى فى سقف وكمرة 
*
*construction joint in slab and beam >>









*
*وفى هذه المشاركة سندرج صور لفاصل صب فى حائط راسى بارتفاع 6.5م .. سيتم صبه مرة واحدة . *​*





**فالفاصل الموجود هو فى الخزان الدائرى الموضح فى الصورة التالية . *​*





**والفكرة هنا عمل لوح بلاىوود بعرض الحائط ويتم قطع مكان حديد التسليح . لكروكى كما بالصورة التالية . *​*





**وهذا شكل اتمنى ان يكون واضح .. *​*















**وبعد الخشب بتركب مرابيع خشب للتقوية *​*





ويتبقى بعد تركيب الخشب عند الفاصل . ان يتم يتم لصق شريط لاصق Tape >عند اماكن التفريغ حول حديد التسليح . لمنع تسرب اللبانى . 






**ومن باب الذكر فهذا ايضا فاصل صب فى ارضية خرسانية رصف Concrete Paving > *
*فيتم وصع جنب خشب مع لصق مكان الفراغ . وترك طول رباط . *​*















اتمنى تكون النقطة واضحة ..
الصور فى المرفقات اذا لم تظهر 
*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (15 يناير 2016)

رزق حجاوي قال:


> السلام عليكم
> من الاخطاء الشائعة في التنفيذ صب رقاب الاعمدة pedestal column لمنسوب اسقل من منسوب اسفل الميدة=الشناج=Ground beam وبالتالي نجد اثانء صب خرسانة النظام للميدات انه قد تم الصب فوق رقاب الاعمدة وهذا غير مقبول حيث ان الفرق في قوة الكسر للخرسانة تختلف عنها في خرسانة الاعمدة .
> وهذا الخطأ في التنفيذ واضح في هذه الصورة




وهذه صورة توضح ملاحظة مهندسنا القدير م. رزق حجاوى بخصوص فصل خرسانة رقاب الاعمدة عن الخرسانة العادية اسفل الميد او السملات ..


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (15 يناير 2016)

Civil Ahmed Ragab قال:


> بالنسبة للقواعد ورقاب الاعمدة الخرسانية ...
> الطبيعى بالنسبة لتقوية القواعد او رقاب الاعمدة ان تجد عمل تقوية خشبية مائلة او نهايز بالنسبة لرقاب الاعمدة مثلا ....
> 
> 
> ...



استكمالا على المشاركة السابقة .. وخاصة فيما يخص القواعد ..
ففى الصور القادمة احد طرق التقوية التى استخدمت فى احد المواقع . وهى توضح ايضا الخيارات الواسعة التى تتيحها الهندسة .. 
ولكن هذه التقوية من الصعب ان يتقبلها مهندس ... 
واظن انها غالبا فى مشروع خاص . يوفر فيه المقاول بكل طريقة على حساب المشروع .. 
والتقوية قام بها النجار بالشنبر المستخدم فى تقوية الكمرات التى اشرنا اليها سابقا . 







وبيكون فى شنبر تحت القاعدة وشنبر من فوق القاعدة .. 
وتلاحظ تسرب اللبانى بمنته السهولة مع الصب او مع استخدام الهزاز . وهذه القواعد عرضة لان يفتح جنبها بمنتهى السهولة .. 





















لكن على ما فى الصورة من تقلبل لاهمية تقوية القواعد . 
الا انها على الجانب الاخر توضح انه يمكن بامكانيات قليلة . خاصة اذا لم تتوفر موراد كافية فى مكان بعيد عن الحضر . فيمكن القيام بالعمل مع موارد اقل . ولكن ,,,,,,,,


----------



## I_am_workimg_on_it (16 يناير 2016)

قيام العامل بهز اسياخ الحديد بهذه طريقه من أعلى قد يؤدي إلى تحرك الكانات عن مكانه او تميل وقد يحدث انفصل و نزول الركام إلى اسفل وصعود الخرسانة إلى أعلى. 




أثناء الصب ونظر لأعلى لاتنسى ان ترا امامك وخاصة تحت قدميك اغلب الإصابات في الأرجل تكون بسبب مسماير الخشب


----------



## I_am_workimg_on_it (19 يناير 2016)

مشكور &#55357;&#56397;


----------



## eng.elbaraka (21 يناير 2016)

شكرا


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (22 يناير 2016)

القواعد الهرمية او المسلوبة ... 
































واذا توفر شكل تفصيلى لحديد التسليح سيدرج لاحقا ان شاء الله ..


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (22 يناير 2016)

استكمالا على موضوع الشدة الدائرية Circular Shuttering . 

توجد ملاحظتين . 
قبل وضع الشدة الخشبية الدائرية . يجب وضع قطع خشب مثبته ومسمرة . علشان تقدر تلف لوح البلاى وود .فبقصع لوح البلاىوود بعتلة او بسيخ حديد وتقدر تلفه ... فبعدما تحدد محيط الدائرة على الشدة الخشبية تقوم بتثبيت هذه القطع على محيط الدائرة . منعا لحركة لوح الخشب للخارج .​ 





ويفضل تستخدم السيخ باكمله اذا كان ممكن . وعادى توصل السيخ مع نفسه عادى . 







​ الملاحظة الثانية . ​ توضع سيخ الحديد الذى يتم لفه حول الشدة من الخارج . ​ واسياخ الحديد فايدتها تقدر تظبط بها راسية الجانب بنسبة كبيرة . ​





وفى الصورة التالية .
النجار بيقوم بزنق لوح الخشب للخارج ومن ث يثبت سيخ الحديد بمسار فى مربع الخشب القائم


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (22 يناير 2016)

Civil Ahmed Ragab قال:


> بالنسبة لاعمال الزراجن فى العناصر الخرسانية ..
> الزرجينة يتم عمل انبوب بلاستيكى خلال الكمرة الخرسانية مثلا ... ليسهل ازالة الزرجينة لاحقا ويتم ملء مكان الزرجينة بمادة مالئة حسب المواصفات ..
> 
> 
> ...



استكمالا على نقطة الزراحين ... ​ فتم الاشارة الى ان الزرجينة يكون حولها انبوب بلاستكيى مع قمع على جانبى الانبوب .. ​ ويمكن فى بعض الحالات ترك الزرجينة بون غلاف بلاستيكى فى بعض الحالات الاضطراراية وكيف معالجتها اذا تركت كذلك .. ​ وهذه نقطة . ​ مذا لو الجنب الذى تريد تقويته اكبر من اللازم . او لا يتوفر لديك زرجينة بطول كافى . ​ الحل . ​ انك ممكن تلجا تقوية احد جانبى الزرجينة فى حديد التسليح نفسه . بس تتاكد من وجود الغطاء الخرسانى على جابنى التسليح . ​ وتضع سيخين لكى تثبت الزرجينة من جانب . ​


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (24 يناير 2016)

[FONT=&quot]من مصطلحات المنشات الصناعية [/FONT]Industrial Project​ Pipe Rack >>​










[FONT=&quot]مسارعبارة عن منشا معدنى يرتكز على قواعد خرسانية مثبت فيها بجوايط او انكور بولت [/FONT]Anchor Bolt​ [FONT=&quot]وفى المشروع اكثر من مسار فيتم تحديد كل مسار باسم ليتم تحديده . [/FONT]​









[FONT=&quot]صورة لاحد نماذج القواعد الخرسانية . [/FONT]​





[FONT=&quot]صورة من مخطط لرقبة العمود [/FONT]Pedestal​





[FONT=&quot]ويوضح فيها الجوايط او مسامير [/FONT]anchor Bolt​ [FONT=&quot]وتلاحظ فى الصورة ان يتم الاشارة الى تفصيل المسامير خاصة مع وجود اكثر من نوع من المسامير يستخدم فى المشروع . [/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]فالعدد يذكر فى البداية [/FONT] 4[FONT=&quot] ..ثم قطر المسار [/FONT]M30 -- [FONT=&quot] [/FONT] [FONT=&quot]ثم مسافة القلوظة [/FONT] 200 mmThreaded part or Projection -- [FONT=&quot] ثم طول المسمار 860[/FONT]mm​





​ [FONT=&quot]وقد تختلف طريقة الترميز هذه من شركة لاخرى او من موقع لاخر .. ولكن على اى يتم تعريف هذا الترميز ويكون معروفا علام يدل كل رقم فى اللوحات . [/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]. ونستكمل فى المشاركة القادمة صور من الموقع انشاء احد المصانع بالمملكة السعودية [/FONT]​


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (24 يناير 2016)

استكمالا للمشاركة السابقة ​ صورة لتسليح القواعد قبل الصب 






 وقبل تركيب الجوايط او مسامير anchor bolt​ يتم التاكد من الابعاد من قطر المسمار ومن الطول ومن مسافة القلوظة 

Diameter - Length - Threaded​




صورة لرقاب الاعمدة بعد صبها ​





صورة بعد تركيب الجوايط وتلاحظ انه اذا كان هناك فرصة لعد حفر التربة كاملة على طول مسار المواسير يكون افضل فهذا يوفر الكثير لاحقا فى اعمال الردم . ​





وطبعا هذه المسامير يتم توقيعها بواسطة محطة الرصد المتكاملة Total Station والسماحية تجدها فى حدود ضيقة جدا . ​ والاستشارى بيستلم من جهنه مساح ايضا من مساح المقاول 






 وبعد ذلك الشركة المسؤولة عن الاعمال الميكانيكة تقوم بالترتيب لتركيب الاعمدة المعدنية Steel columns​ كما فى الصورة التالية تقوم بعمل تخشين او زنبرة لسطح الخرسانة Chipping وعمل بلتات لوزن قاعدة العمود قبل التركيب بمونة غير قابلة للانكماش 











 ويجب الحذراثناء عملية الردم او حكة المعدات بجانب رقاب الاعمدة هذه . لانه حال حدوث مشكلة او ثنى لاحد المسامير ربما تضطر لازالة المسامير وتكسير خرسانة رقبة العمود واعادة التركيب مرة اخرى  >> اعادة استعدال هذه المسامير صعب . ​










وبعد تركيب الاعمدة والكمرات الحديدية يتم عمل منصات لحركة العمال ​





والشكالات bracing يتم تقسيمها على باكيات معينة حسب التصميم ​





وبعد الانتهاء يتم تمديد المواسيربالاقطار المطلوبة​










اتمنى تكون النقطة وضحت ان شاء الله ​


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (25 يناير 2016)

بالنسبة لتربيط حديد التسليح فى العناصر الخرسانية ... 

تشترط مواصفات بعض المشاريع ان يتم رباط كل التقاء سيخين فى حديد التسليح ... 
































وممكن فى مواصفات اخرى التربيط بطريقة شرنجية ... رباط اه ورباط لا ... وممكن رباط اه واتنين لا ... 







ترجع الامور فى النهاية الى اهمية ومواصفات المشروع ..


----------



## محمدالطنوبى (27 يناير 2016)

السلام عليكم مهندس أحمد أريد استضاح نقطة وهى هل أقوم بعمل كرسى مبانى أسفل جميع الميد أم يتم الاكتفاء بعمل كرسى حول المحيط حتى لا يخرج الدفان وشكرا


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (27 يناير 2016)

محمدالطنوبى قال:


> السلام عليكم مهندس أحمد أريد استضاح نقطة وهى هل أقوم بعمل كرسى مبانى أسفل جميع الميد أم يتم الاكتفاء بعمل كرسى حول المحيط حتى لا يخرج الدفان وشكرا



وعليكم السلام م. محمد .. 
الكرسى اهميته فقط انك تقدر تقوى الميدة او السمل من تحت بقمطة بيترك ليها مكان عند بناء الكرسى .. 
لذا اسفل جميع الميد يتم عمل الكرسى ويكون موزون .. 
وعلشان تقدر تشيل القمطة بعدين فتسد مكان الفتحة اللى سايبها بقطع خشب ابلاكاج . ويفضل تعملها قبل رص الحديد .


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (27 يناير 2016)

فى الصورة التالية . 
عمل كيكر Kiker فى جناح عبارة Box Culvert Wing ولكنها ليست لمرور المياه انما توفير طريق اعلاها لمرور مواسير داخلها . 
وايضا كيكر لحائط ولكنه مرتفع عن 10 سم .. 
وايضا صور لعمل كيكر لرقبة عمود سيتم تثبيت فيها جوايط Anchor Bolt .. 
ولكنه غير مثبيت فى اى منهم مانع او موقف المياه Water Stopper ..
ولا شك انه يسهل كثيرا عن عمل شدة الحائط او رقبة العمود ... 
ولكن اذا نفذها احد الزملاء فهل النقطة فقط هى لتسهيل شدة الحائط ام هناك اعتبارات اخرى ؟؟؟


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (28 يناير 2016)

من مصطلحات المنشآت الصناعية Embedded Plate

وهى بلتة حديد بابعاد مختلفة يتم تثبيتها فى حديد التسليح قبل صب الخرسانة للعنصر الانشائى . سورا حائط او سقف او اى كان العنصر الذى سيتم تثبيت البلتة فيه .. 

وفى الصور التالية لخزان دائرى يتم تثبيت البلتات فيها على محيط الخزان الخارجى حيث يتم وضع حوامل للكابلات وخلافه ويتم تثبيتها فى هذه البلتات كما فى الصور التالية . 
ويراعى بعد تركيبها ووزنها ان يتم ربها فى حديد التسليح لمنع حركتها اصناء صب الخرسانة ...


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (29 يناير 2016)

تسليح سقف خزان دائرى بقطر 28م ..
فى الاتجاهين x -Y ...
فيمكن تسليح تسليح السقف باتجاه قطرى والمماس Radial- tangential كما فى قاعدة الخزان الدائرى فى الصورة التالية 






ولكن هنا اعتمد على التلسيح فى الاتجاه الافقى والعمودى .


----------



## parasismic (29 يناير 2016)

Civil Ahmed Ragab قال:


> تسليح سقف خزان دائرى بقطر 28م ..
> فى الاتجاهين x -Y ...
> فيمكن تسليح تسليح السقف باتجاه قطرى والمماس Radial- tangential كما فى قاعدة الخزان الدائرى فى الصورة التالية
> 
> ...



ممتاز، لكن ما الغرض من الصناديق الخشبية؟ ولماذا توجد لااستمرارية في حديد التسليح (الصورة ما قبل الأخيرة) في قاعدة الخزان؟
ما هي التدابير اللازمة سواء من حيث تفاصيل التسليح و نوع الخرسانة المستخدمة في مثل هذه المشاريع و كيف نضمن عدم نفاذية الموائع (السوائل كالماء مثلا)؟

شكرا جزيلا على الصور الهندسية القيمة


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (29 يناير 2016)

parasismic قال:


> ممتاز، لكن ما الغرض من الصناديق الخشبية؟ ولماذا توجد لااستمرارية في حديد التسليح (الصورة ما قبل الأخيرة) في قاعدة الخزان؟
> ما هي التدابير اللازمة سواء من حيث تفاصيل التسليح و نوع الخرسانة المستخدمة في مثل هذه المشاريع و كيف نضمن عدم نفاذية الموائع (السوائل كالماء مثلا)؟
> 
> شكرا جزيلا على الصور الهندسية القيمة



الصناديق هى فتحات تركب اعلاها معدات ميكانيكية







ويتم عمل شدة داخل الصناديق لتتحمل ضغط الخرسانة ..












وعدم استمرارية الحديد فقط لاعتراض الصندوق الخشبى تقسي حديد التسليح .. 
وبالنسبة للسوائل . فيتم استخدام حديد تسليح مغطى بطبقة ايبوكسى Coated Epoxy Rebar 
وللتاكد من جودة احتواء السائل . فيتم عمل اختبار نفاذية الخزان مثلا . اذا حدث نفاذية يتم عمل حقن لهذه المنطقة وقد تم عمل مشاركة سابقة لكيفية عمل الحقن . 





http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t329132-264.html

هذا مثلا فى خزان . 
وبالنسبة للخزان المدرج فى المشاركة ... فتم عمل تكسية داخلية للخزان من طوب اسمه Carbon Brick للارضية والجدران والسقف 




فغاليا فى مثل هذه المشاريه يتم ذكر كل التفاصيل . لاهمية كل تفصيل .


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (1 فبراير 2016)

ترتييب طريقة الصب الاقتصادية قد يوفر عليك الكثير من المال والوقت والمجهود ..


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (1 فبراير 2016)

بالنسبة لهامة الخوازيق pILE cAP >>












فى اغلب الابراج السكنبة فى مصر .. 
عند عمل هامة الخوازيق يتم عمل مبانى تحدد السملات او الشدادات ومنها تحدد هامة الخوازيق . 
ويتم مل الفراغ برمل يعمل كساند للجنب المبانى . خاصة انه يتم عمل طبقة تسليح ارضية لارضية البدروم ... 





















>> 

وهذا قد يختلف من مشروع لاخر .. 
فى الصورة التالية هامة بشدة خشبية لاحد المواقع فى جازان بالمملكة السعودية .


----------



## رزق حجاوي (2 فبراير 2016)

Civil Ahmed Ragab قال:


> فى الصورة التالية .
> عمل كيكر Kiker فى جناح عبارة Box Culvert Wing ولكنها ليست لمرور المياه انما توفير طريق اعلاها لمرور مواسير داخلها .
> وايضا كيكر لحائط ولكنه مرتفع عن 10 سم ..
> وايضا صور لعمل كيكر لرقبة عمود سيتم تثبيت فيها جوايط Anchor Bolt ..
> ...


السلام عليكم
لقد تم الرد على سؤالك في وقت سابق واليك الرد
الكيكر kicker جزء من خرسانة العمود او الجدار يتم صبها مع القاعدة (الاساس ) او البلاطة slab والهدف من ذلك 


يتم وضع مانع للتسرب waterstop عند كل توقف في الصب construction joints وكذلك عند فواصل التمدد expansion joint وفواصل الهبوط settlement joints بغض النظر عن موقع الخزان ساءا كان ارضي او مدفون او علوي.
يتم تركيب مانع التسرب waterstop قبل البدء بالصب بحيث يتم الصب عللى جزء منه في المرحلة الاولى والجزء الثاني في المرحلة الثانية.
للجدران عندما يكون لدينا مانع تسرب waterstop في حالات التسوية basement او الجدران الاستنادية (في حالة وجود ياه جوفية ) او جدران الخزانات ومحطات التنقية وذلك لتثبيت waterstop في منطقة لا تتقاطع مع حديد التسليح .
مادة مانع التسرب waterstop يجب ان تكون من مواد غير قابله للتحلل ولا تؤثر على نوعية المياه.
لمقاومة قوى القص shear عند صب الجدار حيث يمنع الكيكر الشدة =الطوبار formwork من الحركة.
يعمل الكيكر كمفتاح key للجدار بحيث عندما يتم شد المرابط لا تنطبق الشدة على بعضها ويكون الكيكر اجباري التنفيذ في حالة في االجدارن عند وجود مياه جوفية والخزانات .





انواع مانع التسرب waterstop
ولمزيد من التفاصيل بخصوص Water Stop يمكن تحميل الملف المرفق والاطلاع عليه
http://www.4shared.com/file/57164245..._stop.html?s=1
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t157340.html
























الكيكر في الجدار مع القاعدة





لاحظ طريقة التنفيذ (الكيكر يكون بارتفاع من 7.5 - 15 سم)




















الكيكر للاعمدة وخصوصا الطويله خيث يمنع انزياح الشدة اثناء الصب





Central reserve base backfilled - upstand plinth cast with a kicker for the columns​

​


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (6 فبراير 2016)

من مصطلحات المنشآت الصناعية Industrial Project​ Angle Bar 







​ تركب معدات مثلا على أرضية الدور . ولاحتمال وقوع سوائل او غيرها . يتم عمل رصيف خرسانى Concrete Paving​ ويتم عمله بميول ناحية ترنش خرسانى Trench > ومن الترنش يرمى إلى غرفة تجميع للسوائل Sump​ هذا الترنش يتم تغطيته بتغطية حديدية Grating​ ولعمل هذه التغطية يتم وضع  angle Bar مع صب جوانب هذا الترنش . ويتم تحمل التغطية الحديدية عليه لاحقا كما بالصور التالية . 







​


----------



## I_am_workimg_on_it (7 فبراير 2016)

Civil Ahmed Ragab قال:


> *فى احد المشاريع البسيطة . حدث اختلاف بسيط مع الاستشارى بخصوص تسليح الشوك . لبلاطة 15 سم
> وحدث اختلاف هل يمكن عمل كرسى لتركيب الشوكة عليه . ام لا . وقال بان الكرسى يتم عمله على الخشب لان الحديد عرضة للحركة ..
> هل يُقبل عمل الكرسى على الحشب ؟؟.
> 
> ...



بنسبه للشوكه الاغلب بيكون امتدادها داخل البلاطه ومن هذه الناحية بنضع كراسي كي تحمل نهاية الشوكه لأنها متل الحديد العلوي بنرفعه ويثبت بواسطة الكراسي اما من ناحية الشوكه لسنا بحاجة لاستعمال الكراسي لانها بتكون اصل مرفوعة بنفسها بواسطة الشوكه نكتفي بوضع بسكوت اسفلها لتوفير غطاء خرساني 





وبنسبه للكراسي من الخطأ وضعها ملامسه للخشبه لانها سوف تكون مكشوف عند إزالة الشده الخشبيه للسقف مما يجعلها عرضة للرطوبه تؤدي بها إلى الصدأ ومنها ينتقل الصدأ إلى حديد تسليح ويسبب في تكسر الغطاء الخرسانى
الطريقه الصحيحة انها توضع فوق شبكة الفرش للحديد السفلي و كذلك لتسهيل وضع البسكوت لان عند رفع حديد الفرش لوضع البسكوت راح ترتفع معه الكراسي لانها مثبته فوقها متل الحديد الثانوي





لاحظ طريقة وضع الكراسي والبسكوت اسفل شبكة الحديد السفلي


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (7 فبراير 2016)

الشدة المستخدمة شدة لحوائط خزان دائرى دائرة خارجية بنصف قطر 14م ودائرة داخلية بقطر 5م.. الحوائط بارتفاع 6.5م . بعرض مسلوب من الاسفل 80 سم ومن الاعلى 30 سم . 






​










النقطة المهمة هنا قيمة الدوران الذى تتحكم فيه الشدة . ​










والشدة بتكون من لوح البلاىوود Plywood >>​ ويتبعه tough section  .. بيتربط فى لوح البلاى وود بمسامير اسمها بالانجليزية counter sunk bolt وتفتح مكان المسامير بهيلتى.. 





















 وبعد العنصر ده . بيتركب على ضهره قايمين حديد Open Web soilder​















 وبعد كده عنصر الدوران TurnBuckle >>ومنها بيتم التحكم فى قيمة الدوران . ​ بيتثبت فى tough section ب بمسار بكلبس Revit Pin and spring clips






















 ويستكمل فى المشاركة القادمة كيفية التقوية للشدة . ​


----------



## I_am_workimg_on_it (9 فبراير 2016)

Civil Ahmed Ragab قال:


> *هل مكان فتحات sleevs للتمديدات الكتروميكانيكال . لها اماكن معينة فى الكمرة يجب ان تكون فى حدودها . ام تترك حسب التمديدات .
> ام انها ليست مؤثرة بدرجة على اى حال ..
> 
> 
> ...



عن نفسي أفضل وضع الفتحات في منطقة اقص عزم لان عندها يكون القص بزيرو 
ولأن في منطقه اقص عزم تكون الخرسانة ليس لها دور كبير في مقاومة الأحمال 
من مبدأ ان الخرسانة تقاوم القص و الحديد يقاوم العزم
كذلك يفضل الابتعاد عن وضع الأنابيب في أماكن الضغط حتى لا تكون عرضة للتكسر


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (9 فبراير 2016)

كيفية تقوية الشدة .. 







​ يتم التقوية بجاك يسمى بالانجليزية . Tile Up shore -- or Push Pull Prop​ ويتم دقر الجاك فى بلتة يتم تثبيتها بمسماير فى الارضية . Double Base Plate​ وممكن لو الزاوية صعبة على الجاك . ممكن تفتح فى الارضية بهيلتى وتضع فيه اسياخ حديد اما وخلف مربوع خشب 10 * 10 سم . وتدقر الجاك فيه . ​ وفى الشدة بتدقرها فى الزرجينة التى بعرض الحائط ​ والزرجينة بتقويها فى القايم الحديد المثبت فى عصب التقوية المثبيت فى لوح البلاىوود . لتقوية اكثر ​ 





















​ *من المشاكل اللى بتقابل هذه الشدة وجود فتحة فى منتصفها او حولها . ​ فى الصورة التالية يوجد فاصل صب راسى فى الحائط وتم تقفيله بشدة عادية . ​ 
وهنا فى التقية تم استخدام مواسير السقالات للتقوية فى حديد الحائط المجاور 






















* ملاحظة . 
تلاحظ فى اول صورة استخدام لى او خرطوم مع لندة البمب Pump>> 
نظرا للارتفاع الحائط العالى 6.8م ... ​


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (9 فبراير 2016)

استكمالا على المشاكرة السابقة .. 
الصور السابقة لخزان دائرى لمصنع فى الحدود الشمالية بالمملكة السعودية .. 
والصور القادمة اثناء انشاء احد المبانىفى مدينة الخفجى بالمملكة السعودية . 
وهى لحائطين لجزء من دائرة .. 







* فى البداية تم عمل كيكر للحائط لضبط وتسهيل تركيب وحدات الشدة . 











وتلاحظ فى الصورة السابقة انه تم عمل خربشة لسطح الخرسانة واظنها تمهيدا لتماسك الخرسانة الجديدة مع القديمة ... 
ولكن قد يشترط البعض عند الفاصل انه لا يتم تخشين السطح هكذا . انما يتم تسوية الخرسانة ثم يتم التخشين لاحقا . -- فهى حسب مواصفات المشروع - 

بدء تركيب الشدة .


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (11 فبراير 2016)

*ما نوع الطوب الموضح فى الصورة التالية ,,, ???**







هذا الطوب غالبا من مصطلحات المنشآت الصناعية . وهو يستخدم فى التبطين الداخلى للخزانات التى تحتوى كيماويات ... 






جزء من المخططات الانشائية . لخزان فى مصنع لانتاج الفوسفات فى المملكة السعودية . 




























طبعا احنا كمهندسين موقع . تفاصيل الطوب لا تهمنا . لانه بيكون فى شركة متخصصة هى من يقوم بهذه الاعمال ... 
وما يهم كمهندس موقع سطح الخرسانة الذى سيتم تركيب عليه المادة المطاطية والطوب .. 
لانه يتم تعريض سطح الخرسانة لمدفع الرمل Sand Blast بضغط لازالة الخرسانة المتفتتة Sound Concrete بضغط يمكن يكون فى حدود 80 - 100 psi > 
واذا حدثت عيوب قد تضطر لاعادة عمل اصلاح وترميم للسطح ...
كما فى الصورة التالية . 
تلاحظ بضرب سيخ حديد على سطح الخرسانة لجدار الخزان . يحدث فجوات . ويطلب معالجتها 
ولاحظ انه مش اى مادة معالجة مالئة >> 
يعنى مثلا مادة Rendrec أو اى مادة من سيكا من المواد المخصصة لمعالجة التعشيش . ممكن تخرج مع ضغط مدفع الرمل .
فلازم تكون مادة ايبوكسية تلتصق بالسطح .. حتى لا تخرج مع ضغط مدفع الرمل .






فهذه هى النقطة التى تهمك كمهندس موقع مدنى . ان تحاول تقليل التعشيش قدر الامكان بالهزازات .
واذ حدثت يتم معالجتها بمادة معتمدة .
*


----------



## I_am_workimg_on_it (13 فبراير 2016)

Civil Ahmed Ragab قال:


> _*ما ملاحظتك للصورة التالية :- *_



ك مبتدأ اشوف انه شغل سليم و نضيف 
إضافة الحديد العلوي في نهاية الكمره و تكسيحه إلى داخل العمود
كذلك استمرار كانات العمود و توقف كانات الكمرات 
و تم وضع قفل الكانات تبادلية 
وايضا استخدام بسكوت بين جانبي الشدة الخشبيه مع استعمال الزراجين في تتبيت جانبي الشدة الخشبيه 
واخير استخدام حديد البرندات عند زيادة عمق القطاع عن 70 سم
لاكن هل تكسيح حديد البلاطة إلى أعلى صحيح؟؟ اعتقد المفروض انه يجب ان يكون مكسح إلى اسفل؟؟


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (19 فبراير 2016)

اختبار كثافة التربة فى الموقع FDT ...
باستخدام الجهاز النووى Nuclear Method








ابعاد عمل نقط الاختبارات .. وهى مواصفات لجهة معادن للتعدين فى المملكة السعودية وهى تعتمد على كود المواد الامريكية Astm






** طبعا الجهاز النووى بيعطى النتيجة مباشرة دون عمل تحليلات بعد فترة . 
لكن المشكلة هنا . ان الحفرة التى يقوم بها العامل فى الصورة التالية وهى بعمق 4 بوصة او 2بوصة . لو وضعت فيها حبة حجر ستعطى ليك نتيجة ممتاز جدا تعدى100% فى حين ان التربة بجانيها ربما لا تتعدى 80 % 











صورة لنتائج احد الاختبارات ... 
والملاحظة التى ربما قد قد تهمك ... هى فيمة بروكتور المعتمدة .... 
وايضا الملاحظة الثانية هى قيمة محتوى المياه غالبا بيكون دون 10 ,, اذا اظهر الجهاز محتوى مائى زيادة عن ذلك ترفض النتيجة .


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (19 فبراير 2016)

I_am_workimg_on_it قال:


> ك مبتدأ اشوف انه شغل سليم و نضيف
> إضافة الحديد العلوي في نهاية الكمره و تكسيحه إلى داخل العمود
> كذلك استمرار كانات العمود و توقف كانات الكمرات
> و تم وضع قفل الكانات تبادلية
> ...



جزاكالله خيرا على الاضافة يا هندسة... 
بالنسبة لحديد البلاطة فهو ليس تكسيح انما مجرد (رجل ) لاعلى .. لتماسك سيخ البلاطة


----------



## ahmedXPibrahim (20 فبراير 2016)

*دورة تنفيذ*

*دورة تنفيذ
http://www.mediafire.com/download/dbf671nj7q6jo0r/%D8%AF%D9%88%D8%B1%D8%A9+%D8%AA%D9%86%D9%81%D9%8A%D8%B0.zip*​


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (23 فبراير 2016)

بالنسبة لاسوار الامان ,,, chain Link Security Fence

الصور حول احد المصانع فى المملكة السعودية .


----------



## Eng zizo_zizo (24 فبراير 2016)

جزاك الله كل خير موضوع اكثر من ممتاز 
بس مش عارف مشكلة الصور اللى مش ظاهرة فى اول 120 صفحة دول حلهم ايه


----------



## nasserbalkhi (2 مارس 2016)

AM[50]
*nasserbalkhi* 




عضو متميز

تاريخ التسجيل: Jan 2009المشاركات: 280



*Thumbs Up*Received: 76 
Given: 0
مقالات المدونة2​اكتمل لدينا الان 4 محاضرات تشرح ادارة التحكم بالمشاريع من البداية و تشمل خطة التحكم بالمشروع واعداد ملف الميزانية و اخيرا تم اضافة محاضرة عن احد اسباب تعثر المشاريع نأمل الفائدة منها للاخوة المهندسين و نحيطكم علما اننا سنمضي قدما بعون الله بالذهاب الى تفاصيل التفاصيل 
رابط المحاضرة الرابعة
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-KmqGwgykcE
رابط المحاضرة الثالثة
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kUb7bMKKU24
رابط المحاضرة الثانية
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=63suDuy6erw
رابط المحاضرة الاولى
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WnJj_P0k0Wc

​


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (5 مارس 2016)

Eng zizo_zizo قال:


> جزاك الله كل خير موضوع اكثر من ممتاز
> بس مش عارف مشكلة الصور اللى مش ظاهرة فى اول 120 صفحة دول حلهم ايه



ولك مثله ان شاء الله يا هندسة ...
للاسف الموقع الذى كان يتم رفع الصور عليه حذف الصور . 
وتم الان الانتقال لموقع أخر ... الحل . ربما تحدد الصور الناقصة وان تيسر الامر سيتم اعادة رفعها مرة اخرى .


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (5 مارس 2016)

الصورة التالية توضح عمل اختبار لسقف باستخدام مطرقة شميدت . 












​ لان هذا السقف لم يتم معالجته طبقا للمواصفات المطلوبة لمدة 7 ايام فتم عمل تقرير عدم مطايقة للمواصفات 
NCR-- Non Conformance Report
فتم طلب عمل مطرقة شميدت للتاكد من قيمة المقاومة المطلوبة . واغلاق Ncr​ وفكرة عمل المطرقة هى . 







​ وطبعا اسباب عمل الاختبارات غير المتلفة كثيرة منها السبب الذى تم عمل مرقة شميدت بسببه . ​ لذا يهتم بنقطة المعالجة منعا لتعقيدات تاتى بعد ذلك. خاصة اذا فشل اختبار مطرقة شميدت . ​ 







​ تقريرمطرقة شميدت >>
وطبقا للكود الامريكى قيمة المقاومة من مطرقة شميدت لا تقل عن 85% من المقاومة المطلوبة عند عمر 28 يوم . 
​





فى المشاركة القادمة سيتم ادراج صور لاحد اسباب استخدام مطرقة شميدت . 
وهى ان المقاول اخذ مكعبات خرسانية من سيارة الخرسانة . وعند صب الخرسانة اضاف مياه زائدة للخرسانة .مهملا قيمة الهبوط المطلوبة , وتاثير زيادة المياه على المقاومة . 
فطبيعى اننا ممكن نتاخر ليوم 28 يوم . ونقوم بعمل بعمل تجربة مطرقة شميدت . 
ولكن الاستشارى هنا طلب ازالة الخرسانة التى تم صبها ...


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (5 مارس 2016)

فى المشاريع التى تهتم.ب متطلبات الامن والسلامة Safty
وضع كابات حديد تسليح على رؤوس حديد التسليح . Repar Cap
لحماية العمال اثناء الحركة .


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (11 مارس 2016)

ما فائدة الاشاير الصغيرة فى الصورة التالية مع حديد السقف ؟؟ ​  





​ هذه الاشاير موضوعة لعمل قاعدة خرسانية بسيطة بما يسمى فى مصطلحات المنشآت الصناعية Local Support​ وهى هنا لتحميل عمود  I beam عليها . او framing​ وطبعا تلاحظ فى الصورة ايضا الملاحظة التى تم التنبيه عليها لاحقا . وجود مواسير او انابيب السقالات Scaffolding Pipes​ ليمكن التحكم فى الميول الخرسانية للسقف Concrete Slope ويتم التحكم فى منسوبها عن ريق كرسى يتم تثبيته فى حديد تسليح السقف . ​ وبيكون فى لوحة موقع عليها احداثيات اركان هذه القواعد . ويقوم المساح بتوقيعها 































ولو فى قواعد لم يتم عملها اشاير ليها فى السقف قبل صب الخرسانة .. 
بعد كده بيتحدد مكانها ويتعمل تحشين لمكان ال Local support 
وبيتزرع اشاير ليها فى السقف . 











وبعد كده الشركة المسؤول عن الميكانيكال . بتركب المنشا الحديد علهيا بعد عمل تفربغ لمكان المسامير فى القاعدة


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (11 مارس 2016)

فى صورة القاعدتين التاليتين . 






منسوب الخرسانة العادية اخطا فيه المساح ... 
وترتب عليه عند عمل الخرسانة المسلحة ان تم عمل غطاء خرسانى اسفل القاعدة المسلحة ما يقارب 17 سم و 15 سم . فيجب مراجعة المناسيب باستمرار قدر المستطاع من قبلك


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (11 مارس 2016)

استكمالا على المشاركة رقم 2733 
بخصوص عمل اختبار مطرة شميدت . لانه لم يتم عمل المعالجة المطلوبة للسقف . فتم عمل تقرير عدم مطابقة NCR ولاغلاق التقرير تم عمل اختبار مطرقة شميدت .. 

وفى هذه المشاكرة ايضا 
وهى ان المقاول اخذ مكعبات خرسانية من سيارة الخرسانة . وعند صب الخرسانة اضاف مياه زائدة للخرسانة .مهملا قيمة الهبوط المطلوبة , وتاثير زيادة المياه على المقاومة . 
فمن الممكن نتاخر ليوم 28 يوم . ونقوم بعمل بعمل تجربة مطرقة شميدت . 
ولكن الاستشارى هنا طلب ازالة الخرسانة التى تم صبها ...
وهذه الجزئية لخرسانة ارضية لاحد اجزاء مصنع لانتاج الفوسفات . Concrete Paving 
















الحفار و البوكلين لازالة الخرسانة 











هذه المنطقة فى الصباح بعد ازالة الخرسانة ..






.. 
لذا ينتبه لاضافة المياه اثناء صب الخرسانة . ولا يتم الا فى حدود ضيقة جدا جدا . منعا لمثل هذه المشاكل .


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (11 مارس 2016)

هل تسليح السلم صحيح محمول على كمرة مكسرة . ?


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (11 مارس 2016)

لو انت مهندس مشرف عند عمل هذا الاختبار فكم قيمة العمق الذى يتم قياس فى الصورة ؟


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (15 مارس 2016)

الرصف الخرسانى فى المنشآت الصناعية Industrial project COncrete Pavement​ والصور اللاحقة لارضية مصنع لانتاج الفوسفات فى الممملكة . ​ غالبا بعد انشاء المنشات داخل المصنع يتم احاطتها برصف خرسانى . ​ غالبا بارتفاع 20 سم . ويتم عمل الرصف بميول تتجه الى خندق trench ومن الخدنق الى غرفة تجميع . ​ كما فى الصورة التالية .. ​










وغالبا ترتيب الرصف . ​ تقوم بعمل اختبار لطبقة التأسيس الترابية SUBGRADE SOIL ومن ثم اختبار لطبقة الأساس (Base Course)​  وهنا لا توجد طبقة ما تحت الاساس SUbBase لان الرصف هنا رصف صلب خلافا للرصف المرن او ما يسمى بالاسفلت











 صورة لفرد طبقة الاساس Base Course​





وبعد ذلك هنا يقوم بفرش اغشية البولى اثلين Hdpe > ويتم عمل اختبار Spark Test ​ واذا نجح الاختبار يتم البدا فى فرش حديد التسليح وقبل فرش حديد التسليح يتم وضع الواح حماية Protection Board لحماية الاغشية Hdpe 

فرد اغشية البولى اثلين Hdpe بعد عمل اختبار الكتافة الحقليلة FDT لطبقة الاساس 





بدء اللحمات ​















اختبار Spark Test للتاكد من اللحامات ​





الواح الحماية Protection Board






يتبقى وضع حديد التسليح وتحديد فواصل الصب والهبوط . وهذا يكون فى المشاركة القادمة باذن الله 





​


----------



## رزق حجاوي (16 مارس 2016)

السلام عليكم
من الطرق الحديثه في بناء الانفاق المقوسة من القطع المسبقة الصنع من انتاج شركة 'Zipper' truck





للتعرف اكثر اليكم هذه الفيديو
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LoRIztYmWjY


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (16 مارس 2016)

استكمالا على المشاركة السابقة 
بعد انهاء اختبار spark test ووضع الواح الحماية يتم البء فى صوع حديد التسليح . ​ولكن قبل ذلك يتم تحدد الفواصل التى ستقف عندها وهى فواصل التمدد Expansion joint







وهنا اقتبس مشاركة للمهندس رزق حجاوى . ​ (في منطقة فاصل التمدد Expansion joint لا يتم عمل Key ويتم فصل حديد التسليح بالكامل .. ولكن بسبب وجود ضغط pressure على جانبي فاصل التمدد وحتى لا يحدث ازاحة deflection غير متساوية على جنبي الفاصل يتم اضافة حديد تسليح قطر (20 او 25مم كل مسافة 50-75سم حسب الضغط) بحيث يكون مثبت من جهة وحر الحركة من الجهة الثانية (من خلال وضعة في سليف مع شحمة grease ) بحيث يسمح لفاصل التمدد بالحركة ويمنع حركة deflection )​ فهنا يتم وضع اسياخ على مسافات كل 40 سم . بطول 80 سم -- 40 سم فى الخرسانة القديمة و40 سم للخرسانة الجديدة . ​ 40 سم فى الخرسانة القديمة يتم بدون عزل. وللخرسانة الجديدة يتم عمل غلاف بلاستيكى حولها كمالمستخدم فى الزراجين .​ ويتم اغلاق نهايتها بشريط بلاستيك منعا لدخول الخرسانة 











 وايضا يتم وضع لوح filler board -- Protection Board​ علشان يعمل فاصل التمدد .. 






 وبالنسبة لفاصل الصب فى الرصف يعتمد هنا على المعوقات التى قد تمنعك من الوصول لمنطقة فاصل التمدد . ​ كما بالصورة التالية . ​ تلاحظ حول العمود وجود اعمال سقالات . ​ لذا فى جزءقدرنا نوصل لفاثل التمد بتعمل الاشاير وتطلعها من جنب النجارة . وحول العمود تم عمل فاصل صب . ​





وفاصل الصب مجرد انك بتترك طول رباط من حديد الرصف Wire Mesh​ ويتقفل جنب نجارة من فوص حديد التسليح ومن تحت حديد التسليح 






 وبتحاول تقفل مكان فتحات حديد التسليح بشريط لاصق Tape. علشان لكيلا تسرب لبانى الخرسانة . ​





صورة لجنب النجارة من الخارج ​





ويتبقى نقطة حديد التسليح . فهذه ليس فيها تفصيل . حيث تم وضع حديد التسليح المشار اليه فى اللوحة Welded Wire Mesh​ بالقطر المشار اليه 6مم او 8مم او 4مم او 5مم .. ​ فى الصورة التالية تم استخدام حديد بقطر 4مم 






 بعد اتمام الاستلام من قبل الاستشارى . يتبقى العنابة باهم نقطة ميول الخرسانة . حيث اصلا الرصف يتجه بميول الى خندق تجميع . فيجب العناية بالميول . ويجب عمل خيط دليل ليكون دليل للعمال اثثناء صب الخرسانة . وهى ايضا غير كافى . فيجب ان تكون متواجدا اثناء الصب لارشاد العمال ​





وتبقى ثلاث نقط​  هى عمل جزء haunch على حدود الرصف . وايضا عمل دروة بسيطة على الطرف الخارجى Spill Wall​ ومعالجة فاصل تمدد بمادة مالئة . وهذا ندرج لها صورة لاحقة حالما تتوفر صور لذلك . 
فى المرفقات صور المشاركة السابقة وصور هذه المشاركة .
​


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (16 مارس 2016)

رزق حجاوي قال:


> السلام عليكم
> من الطرق الحديثه في بناء الانفاق المقوسة من القطع المسبقة الصنع من انتاج شركة 'Zipper' truck
> 
> 
> ...



جزاك الله خيرا على الاضافة م. رزق .. طريقة اقتصادية . ولكن اظن حالة الاقطار الصغيرة فقط ؟؟


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (19 مارس 2016)




----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (19 مارس 2016)

ما المادة الصفراء على عينة الاسطوانة الخرسانية فى الصورة التالية . ?

​





المادة هى مادة الكبريت . ​ اذا لم يكن سطح عينة الاختبار سليما قد يؤثر على نتائج الكسر . 






 فطبقا لكود المواصفات الامريكية AStm​ يشترط عمل تغطية لسطح العنية للحصول على سطح املس ومستو تمام . 
capping cylinder with sulfur






 فياتى الكبريت على شكل بوردة . ​










ويتم تسحين البودرة فترة فى غلاية مخصصة لذلك . ​





بعدها يقوم الفنى باخذ كمية مناسبة من الكبريت المسال ويضعها فى اناء كما بالشكل التالى . ​










وبعدها يقوم بوضع العينة وبعد فترة تجف مادة الكبريت . ​





وتصبح العينة جاهزة للاختبار ​


----------



## ahmed2050ibrahim (19 مارس 2016)

*دورة تنفيذ*

* دورة تنفيذ
**http://www.kutub.info/library/book/19566*​


----------



## engabdo888 (20 مارس 2016)

_السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته _
_الاخ المهندس الفاضل / أحمد رجب _
_هل تتكرم برفع ملف وورد أو بي دى إف فيه آخر تحديثات مضمون هذا الموضوع 
ربنا يجزيك خير ويبارك فى علمه ويزيدك وينفعك بعلمك وينفع المسلمين_​


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (21 مارس 2016)

engabdo888 قال:


> _السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته _
> _الاخ المهندس الفاضل / أحمد رجب _
> _هل تتكرم برفع ملف وورد أو بي دى إف فيه آخر تحديثات مضمون هذا الموضوع
> ربنا يجزيك خير ويبارك فى علمه ويزيدك وينفعك بعلمك وينفع المسلمين_​



وعليكم السلام يا هندسة .. للاسف لا يتوفر ملف pdf به أخر تحديثات الموضوع .
لكن رابط كثير من الصور تجده على هذا الرابط فعليه يتم اضافة اغلب الصور . 
http://tinypic.com/yourstuff.php


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (21 مارس 2016)

بالنسبة للمنشآت الصناعية Industrial Projects

ورد فى مشاركة سابقة الحديث عن الطوب الكربونى Carbon Brick لعمل حماية من المواد الكيماوية داخل خزان لاحد المصانع .. 

​










وفى هذه المشاركة ايضا احدى طرق عمل التبطين سواء للارضيات او الجدران باستخدام سيراميك للحماسة من الاحماض والكيماويات (( ACId TIles​





الغرفة الموجودة فى الصورة هى تجميع للسوائل المحتمل وقوعها من الماكينات المستخدمة . ​










فيتم عمل رصف خرسانى على الارضية يتجه بميول الى هذه الغرفة . ​ وهذه الغرفة يتم عزلها من الداخل للجدار والارضية باستخدام هذا السراميك . ​ وهناك مونة خاصة للصق هذا السراميك . 





















 وتركيب هذا السراميك او الطوب الكربونى يكون كما تم الاشارة سابقا من شركة متخصصة فى هذه الاعمال . ​ ما يهمك كمهندس مدنى هو الاهتمام بالسطح الخرسانى النهائى فيجب ان يكون ناعم وبدون تعشيش .واذا كان هناك يتم معالجته . والارضية كذلك يتم معالجتها بعد الصب بالميول المطلوبة بالهليكوبتر للحصول على سطح ناعم ايضا . ​ وما يلى ذلك يتبع للشركة القائمة باعمال التركيبات . ​


----------



## engabdo888 (22 مارس 2016)

جزاك الله خيراً على إهتمامك 
وربنا يوفق حضرتك ويزيدك علماً وفهماً وينفع بك الإسلام والمسلمين ويجعل هذا العلم فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (24 مارس 2016)

تبقى فى نقطة الرصف الخرسانى concrete Pavement​ عمل قدمة خارجية مع دروة على الحدود. ​ وهنا نتحدث عن haunch او قدمة تكون على الحدود الخارجية للرصف . ​ ويتم عمل حساب هذه القدمة عن عمل طبقة base course  فيتم عمل ميول تقريبية تبعد عن الحد الخارجى فى حدود 25 سم وعمق حوالى 20 سم . المهم عمل تهيئة لهذه القدمة . ​ وهذه القدمة كما هى فى الرصف الخرسانى فهى موجودة ايضا فى  بعض المشاريع حالة الدكة الخرسانية Slab On Grade​ صورة توضح تفصيلة القدمة . على يمين الصورة . وعلى يسار الصورة توجد صورة للتفصيلة مع عمل دروة بسيطة Spill Wall >حيث يتم عمل اشاير لهذه الدروة . ويتم عملها لاحقا بعد الانتهاء من خرسانة الرصف . ​




















وهذه ثلاث صور لصبة دكة ارضية Slab On grade S.O.G​ وتم عمل قدمة على حدود البلاطة بجانب الميدة الخرسانية 
















 وعودة مرة اخرى للرصف الخرسانى ​ وبعد الانتهاء من صب الخرسانة يتم عمل تحشين او زنبرة Chipping لمكان الدروة . ويتم عمل النجارة لها . ويتم تركيب Chamfer على الاركان للحواف الحادة 















ويتبقى نقطتين نعود اليهما حالما تتوفر صور لهما ... 
وهى نقطة مل الفواصل التمدد بمادة مالئة . وعمل تقطيع لفواصل صب بالصاروخ .


----------



## engabdo888 (29 مارس 2016)

م @*Civil Ahmed Ragab*
ما فائدة عمل قدمة على الحدود الخارجية 
وإذا كان يتم عملها لعمل دروة على الحدود الخارجية للمبني فلماذا لا يتم عمل طول رباط مناسب لوصل حديد القدمة مع حديد الدروة


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (29 مارس 2016)

engabdo888 قال:


> م @*Civil Ahmed Ragab*
> ما فائدة عمل قدمة على الحدود الخارجية
> وإذا كان يتم عملها لعمل دروة على الحدود الخارجية للمبني فلماذا لا يتم عمل طول رباط مناسب لوصل حديد القدمة مع حديد الدروة



القدمة هى لعمل حماية خارجية لبلاطة الرصف Pavement Slab >> 
وحديد الدروة هو هو حديد القدمة فهو يكون بطول زائد ب 20 سم وهو ارتفاع القدمة . 











ومنسوب بلاطة الرصف اقل من نهاية الحديد كما ترى


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (29 مارس 2016)

الصورة التالية توضح شدة حائط خرسانى بارتفاع 6م .. Steel Waler Formwork

​





تعرضنا فى مشاركة سابقة لشدة حائط تقريبا لنفس الارتفاع ولكنها شدة دائرية . ​





هنا الشدة ببساطة عبارة عن لوح البلاى وود + كمرة المونيوم او ( كمرة H20  + ويلم حديد Steel Waler + قائم حديد لدعم الشدة + زراجين لاحكام عرض الحائط ومساعدة الشدة . ​ صورة عامة لمكونات الشدة 






 لوح البلاى وود بيتسمر فى الكمرة الالمونيوم ... والكمرة الالمونيوم بتتثبت مع الويلم الحديد بكلامب Clamp​










والشدة واخدة اسمها نسبة الى الويلم الحديد Steel Waler​





وطبعا تقوم بعمل مكان الخوابير الحديد او المسامير بدريل تخريم Drilling Machine بعمق اقريبا 10 سم ​





ولدعم الشدة يتم استخدام جاك حديد يتم دقره فى الارضية ويعتمد كلية على تثبيته فى الارضية . ​










صورة لاستخدام نفس الشدة مع استبدال الكمرة الالمونيوم ب كمرة H20​










ونفس الشدة ايضا تستخدم حالة الاعمدة ذات الارتفاعات الكبيرة وابعاد ضخمة . ​


----------



## بشير خالد العزاوي (8 أبريل 2016)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (9 أبريل 2016)

تعرضنا فى مشاركة سابقة بالنسبة للشدة المعدنية .مع استخدما نظام السقالات Scaffolding system​ وكان الاغلب استخدام نام الفناجين فى عدم دعم اسفل شدة السقف . 






 يتم ربط الفوايم الراسية ببعا البعض حتى الوصول للمنسوب المطلوب . وبعدها يتم عمل الشدة من عراقات Stringers وتطاريح  Joists وتطبيق sheating​ وتم التعليق بانه يمكن استخدام المرابيع الخشب فى العراقات والتطريح . ​ او استخدام كمرات الومنيوم او استخدام كمرة H20 >​















ولكن رغم استخدام الشدة المعدنية . تظل نقطة محورية وهى انه يجب الانتظار المدة اللازمة حسب متطلبات الكود حسب بحر السقف . Span Of Slab​ ولكن هل هناك وسيلة يمكن بها فك الشدة بعد ثلاثة ايام مثلا . ​ هناك شدة معدنية تعتمد على نفس نظام السقالات السالف ذكره . ويعتمد على عراقات وتطريح وتطبيق ايضا . قد تسمى M cuplock أو k cuplock​ لكن فكرته انه يمكن فك كمرات العراقات والتطريح دون فك قايم الشدة المعدنية . مما يوفر لك ادعم اللازم للبلاطة . واستخدام الكمرات التى تم فكها فى عمل سقف اخر 






 صورة للنظام ككل ​





الكمرات الرئيسية والعرضية Decking beam -- Infill Beam​















صوة اثناء صلب السقف وبعد فك الكرمات ​





وهذه صور اثناء انشاء احد المواقع البسيطة فى مدينة عجمان بالامارات . ​



































هذا كل ما توفر لدى من صور حول هذا النوع بعد بحث طويل ... 
ان توفرت صور اكثر تفصيلا سيتم اضافتها لاحقا ان شاء الله .. 
الصور فى المرفقات اذا لم تظهر .


----------



## امين الزريقي (9 أبريل 2016)

civil ahmed ragab قال:


> [font=&amp]تعرضنا فى مشاركة سابقة بالنسبة للشدة المعدنية .مع استخدما نظام السقالات [/font]scaffolding system​ [font=&amp]وكان الاغلب استخدام نام الفناجين فى عدم دعم اسفل شدة السقف .
> 
> 
> 
> ...



هذا النوع من السقائل يسمى النظام سريع الفك وبالانجليزية quick strike system وهو اسم تجاري لشركة sgb التي كانت اول من انتج النظام المشهور حاليا cuplock system او نظام الفنجان والذي ينتج حاليا في كل مكان تقريبا . معظم انظمة الطوبار او الشدات التي تنتجها شركات معروفة لديها انظمة مشابهة الهدف منها تسريع دورة الاستخدام للنظام مما يقلل التكلفة النهائية للمنتج النهائي (الخرسانة المسلحة).
تحياتي.


----------



## no_way (10 أبريل 2016)

امين الزريقي قال:


> هذا النوع من السقائل يسمى النظام سريع الفك وبالانجليزية quick strike system وهو اسم تجاري لشركة sgb التي كانت اول من انتج النظام المشهور حاليا cuplock system او نظام الفنجان والذي ينتج حاليا في كل مكان تقريبا . معظم انظمة الطوبار او الشدات التي تنتجها شركات معروفة لديها انظمة مشابهة الهدف منها تسريع دورة الاستخدام للنظام مما يقلل التكلفة النهائية للمنتج النهائي (الخرسانة المسلحة).
> تحياتي.


سلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
معلش ممكن شوية تفصيل لموضوع فك الكمرات لانى مش متخيله..
وجزاكم الله خيرا على الصور الرائعه والمجهود المتميز فى اثراء الموضوع


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (13 أبريل 2016)

no_way قال:


> سلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> معلش ممكن شوية تفصيل لموضوع فك الكمرات لانى مش متخيله..
> وجزاكم الله خيرا على الصور الرائعه والمجهود المتميز فى اثراء الموضوع



وعليكم السلام م. *no_way* .. الفكرة فى القايم اللى شايل . Drop Head
الكرم مرتكز على القايم فى الاعلىوبعد الفك بتنزل لمنسوب اقل . 












وضع الشدة .







عند الفك


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (13 أبريل 2016)

رقاب الاعمدة Colum Necks 

ارتفاعها ليس ثابتا ابدا .. 
ممكا يتحكم فيه الوصول بالتربة لمنسوب صالح للتاسيس . اغلب المنسايب توضع تقريبا على 1.5م فى دول الخليج . 
اذا كانت التربة فى الموقع على عمق 1.5م ليست صالحة للتاسيس ربما تنزل لعمق 2.5م . فقط ليس الا لغرض الوصول لتربة جيدة .






...


----------



## رزق حجاوي (13 أبريل 2016)

السلام عليكم
اليكم هذا الفلم حول طريقة تركيب الجسور





[h=1]Bridge Girder Erection Monster Machine[/h]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PbaD2-2Ktwc


----------



## no_way (14 أبريل 2016)

Civil Ahmed Ragab قال:


> وعليكم السلام م. *no_way* .. الفكرة فى القايم اللى شايل . Drop Head
> الكرم مرتكز على القايم فى الاعلىوبعد الفك بتنزل لمنسوب اقل .
> 
> 
> ...



جزاكم الله خيرا وصلت المعلومه يا هندسه رفع الله قدرك فى الدنيا والاخره


----------



## رزق حجاوي (16 أبريل 2016)

السلام عليكم
اليكم هذا الفلم عن *Alconetar Bridge - Construction Process*





https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o4eM0qoUhaE&feature=player_embedded
http://www.heavyliftnews.com/news/a...conetar-bridge---construction-process--video-


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (16 أبريل 2016)

فى المشاريه ذات الاهمية . والتى تهتم بمتطلبات الامن والسلامة . 
يجب عليك كمهندس قبل البدء فى اى عمل ان تقوم بطلب اذن من مسؤول الامن والسلامة Work Permit






وتحدد المنطقة اللى هتشتغل فيها سواء اعمال نجارة او حدادة او حفر اى اعمال يتم عمل لها work permit قبلها بيوم .. 
ويحق لمسؤول السلامة safty officer او الاستشارى PMC ان يوقف العمل اذا مر عليك ولم يجد هذا الاذن . 
انواع Work Permit






ولكن ما هى Cold Work - Hot Work 

cold Work >> اعمال الشدة الخشبية . اعمال الحدادة . النظافة housekeeping .. فك الشدة Remving shuttering > 
اعمال الدمك Compacting >> فك السقالات Scaffolding dismantling > اعمال ترميم الخرسانة Concrete Repair

الحفر بيكون ليه permit خاص بيه .. اعمال الدمك تدرج فى Cold Work

Hot Work >> اعمال قطع الحديد بالصاروخ rebar cutting - اعمال التخشين او الزنبرة او ازالة للخرسانة Chipping
اعمال الصروخة للخرسانة Grinding
> 
صب الخرسانة بيكون ليه permit خاص بيه . ويكون تبع Cold work > 
برده اعمال رفع واستخدام الونش يكون ليه permit خاص بيه . 








كمهندس موقع . ما يهمك هو ان تحدد الاعمال التى ستقم بها غدا . وتطلب من مسؤول السلامة عمل الاذن . 

صورة .


----------



## رزق حجاوي (16 أبريل 2016)

السلام عليكم
من طرق تنفيذ الخرسانة المنحنية (الدائرية )


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (17 أبريل 2016)

رزق حجاوي قال:


> السلام عليكم
> من طرق تنفيذ الخرسانة المنحنية (الدائرية )



جزاك الله خيرا على الاضافة مهندسنا القدير . م. رزق . 
ولكن كيف يتم التحكم فى قيمة الدوران لهذه الطريقة ؟


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (17 أبريل 2016)

من مصطلحات المنشآت الصناعية >> )Set Anchor 
​ بالنسبة لرقاب الاعمدة المثبت فيها جوايط Anchor Bolt​ غالبا رقبة العمود بيذكر فيها تفاصيل المسمار . كما قى الصورة التالية .







​ 4 مسامير قطر 24مم . بطول 70 سم بخلوص فوق الخرسانة 18 سم . ​  وبتاخد وقت فى تثبيتها .. 







​ لكن فى الصورة رقبة عمود مذكور فيها لتفصيل المسامر بانه Set anchor 








​ يعنى انه ليس عليك تركيب مسامير داخلها . انما يكون مسؤول عنها الشركة المسؤولة عن الاعمال الالكتروميكانيكل . ​ تاتى الشركة تخرم بدريل لمسافة تقريبا 10 سم وتثبت الكمرة الحديد على هذه المسامير . ​ 

















​


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (17 أبريل 2016)

الاخوةالزملاء ..
هل هذا نوع من انواع العزل . ام نوع من الحماية ؟؟؟؟


----------



## Medo Hasan (22 أبريل 2016)

16 Grain Silos as one block by slipform technique , King Abdul Aziz Seaport , Dammam , KSA


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (24 أبريل 2016)

فى القواعد يشترط معالجة القواعد الخرسانية بسبعة ايام متتالية مع وجود الخيش PoreLab
اشارة من الكود السعودى المعتمد على الكود الامريكى 


















لكن هل يشترط تغطية الخرسانة العادية Lean Concrete ايضا بالخيش ولمدة سبعة ايام او حتى لمدة ثلاثة ايام . دون البدء فى اعمال النجارة والحدادة للقواعد . ؟؟


----------



## رزق حجاوي (24 أبريل 2016)

Civil Ahmed Ragab قال:


> الاخوةالزملاء ..
> هل هذا نوع من انواع العزل . ام نوع من الحماية ؟؟؟؟


السلام عليكم
هذا نوع من انوع العزل المائي للاساسات waterproofing paint وعلى الاغلب من مادة الايبوبكسي epoxy


----------



## رزق حجاوي (24 أبريل 2016)

Civil Ahmed Ragab قال:


> فى القواعد يشترط معالجة القواعد الخرسانية بسبعة ايام متتالية مع وجود الخيش PoreLab
> اشارة من الكود السعودى المعتمد على الكود الامريكى
> 
> 
> ...


السلام عليكم
يتم اساخدام الخيشالرطب wet porelab بعد الانتهاء من الصب مباشرة وذلك لمنع جفاف الخرسانة بشكل سريع بسبب حرارة الشمس او الريح ...ويجب ان يبقى الخيش رطبا طوال فترة الايناع والا سييكون وجوده يسيبب مشكله من خلال امتصاصة للماء من الخرسانة ... لذلك نجد عندما يتم استخدام الخيش يتم تغطيته بطبقة من النايلون وذلك للمحافظة على رطوبة الخيش اطول فترة ممكنه.
اما بخصوص خرسانة النظافة فهناك من يعاملها معاملة الخرسانة المسلحة في المعالجة (التغطية بالخيش الرطب) وخصوصا عندما يكون العزل اسفل القاعدة المسلحة مطلوبا


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (25 أبريل 2016)

النقطة ما قبل الاخيرة فى موضوع الرصف الخرسانى concrete pavement​ معالجة فواصل الحركة Isolation joint وفواصل التمدد . Expansion joint










 فواصل التمدد هنا فى منتصف الرصف . وفواصل الحركة بتكون للرصف مع التقاءه مع الاعمدة او الحوائط وخلافه 






​ صوة عامة ل isolation joint





صورة للفاصل ولكن يتم عمل اشاير عرضية وتنتقل لمسمى expamsion joint




\\

وما يهمنا هنا بالنسبة للبلاطات
والموضع ببساطة ان الفاصل ده اصناء الصب تم عمله بمادة زى الواح الحماية protection board
نيجى هنا وتكسر من السطح مسافة لعمق 4 سم باى اداة مناسبة للازالة . 












وتعتمد مادة مناسبة كمادة مالئة sealant للفاصل ..







احد المواد المعتمدة 
مادة زى دى من فوسرك 












ولكن قبل المادة المالئئة بيتحط حاجة اسمها Packing rodوهو يحتوى نسبيا المادة المالئة اعلاه .


----------



## a7medsmt (26 أبريل 2016)

ارجو من لديه معلومات عن اختبار شد الخوازيق للكباري
متى نحتاجه...؟ وفي اي الحالات يحدث شد للخوازيق
بعد البحث في تصوري ( يحدث الشد للخوازيق في حالات الزلازل والفيضانات و الرياح الشديدة مع وجود ضعف في طبقات التربة)
هل هذا صحيح ويجب دراسة مقاومة الخوازيق للشد في اي من الحالات السابقة؟؟


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (29 أبريل 2016)

بالنسبة لاعمال الموقع العام .. 
وخاصة بلاط الارصفة المتداخل Interlock >> 
البداية هى انك تقوم بعمل البرورة curb .. ويجب ان تحدد مكانها بالضبط . اذا كان ممكن يتحدد بالمتر فلا باس . وقد يحتاج الى محطة رصد متكاملة total station 

بعد تحديد المكان يتم وضع خرسانة عادية فى متوسط 7 سم . او حسب الرسومات . 
وبعد كده يتم رص البرودة مع ترك فراغات بقيمة 2سم يتم ملئها لاحقا (بمونة لياسة ) . 











ويلاحظ ان غالبا الرف المتداخل بيكون بجانب طريق اسفلتى . فلو مكان البرودة داخل الاسفلت لازم تقطعه بحاجة اسمها قصاصة . علشان يكون القطع مستقيم .






وممكن تكسره بهيلتى hilti او اى طريقة تانية . لكن قطع الاسفلت هيكون غير منتظم . واذا كان غير منتظم . ممكن تقفله بعد كده باسمنت عند عمل الفواصل بين البرودوة . لكن الشكل العام مش هيبقى كويس .. 






وتلاحظ ايضا من الصورة السابقة . انه عند تنزيل البرودة من على تريلا النقل . حاول بقدر المستطاع انك توزع البردورة على طول المشروع . 
كل 15م مثلا تنزل ربطة بردورة . او حسب العدد اللى فى الربطة الواحدة .. علشان ما تتعبش العمال بعد كده فى الرفع والتنزيل ..


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (29 أبريل 2016)

استكمال على احد اعمال الموقع العام . 
عمل بلاط الارصفة المتداخل interlock انترلوك . 
بعد تسليم البرودة للاسستشارى حسب الاشكال المطلوبة .. 
يتم عمل وضع طبقة دفان subbase ويتم دكها . وبعد ذلك العمال بتفرش ماقيمته تقريبا 3سم . لزوم التسوية وبيساويها بقدة المنيوم . 
ولكن قبل وضع طبقة الردم . يراعى اذا كان هناك تركيب اعمدة انارة او زرع نخيل . فيتم وضعها اولا . 
ولكن قبل وضع البلاط وحتى قبل توريده ..
مهم جدا جدا تحديد نوع النقشة او طريقة الرص للبلاط . وعلى اساسه بتركب البلاط . 
وهو مش فى مصنعية اوى . بخلاف الاهتمام بطريقة الرص .. بعد الانتهاء بيتم رش رمل ناعم على سطح البلاط . ويفضل لو رصاصة صغيرة تمشى على البلاط بعد الانتهاء منه . تجعل الرمل الناعم يتوغل بين البلاط . وبيتعش فى بعضه اكتر .











وقد يكون تحت البلاط اما طبقة دفان او طبقة خرسانة عادية . فينتبه لذلك . حسب المواصفات . 
















مصنعية الانترلوك والبردوة تقريبا فى حدود 15 ريال تزيد او تنقص حسب .


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (6 مايو 2016)

صورة لفاصل التمدد بين الاعمدة الخرسانية . اذا تم صب العودين معا . يجب اختيار مادة من مواد الفصل وتكون قوية نسبيا حتى تتحمل ضغط الخرسانة . وتم فصل نجارة العمودين ولا تكون نجارة واحة وتفصل المادة بين النجارة حتى . ويتم صب العمودين بالتناوب على مراحل . حتى لا يتكسرالفاصل .


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (6 مايو 2016)

بالنسبة لفاصل الحركة isolation joint او فاصل التمدد expansion joint 
فى تفصيلة سابقة اثناء تغطية سطح الفاصل بماة مالئة sealant ..







تم ذكر بانه قبل وضع المادة المالئة يتم وضع packing rod لاحتوا المادة المالئة ..
*والملاحظة هنا *. احينا يكون هناك فتحات على جانبى packing rod فيجب ملئها بقطع صغيرة . لان اذا كان هناك فجوات تتسرب اليها المادة بمنتهى السوهلة ويكون هناك اهدار للمادة المالئة .


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (6 مايو 2016)

فى اعمال الامن والسلامة مصطلح ppe >> 
_Personal protective equipment

الجزمة - الخوذة - ظارة حماية الاعين - قفازات لليدين . اربعة اساسين . مع حزام الامان خاصة اذا كان هناك الصعود الى ارتفاعات . 

ثم يليها وسائل اخرى خسب نوع العمل . فيجب ارتدار واقى للوجه . واقى للاذن . قناع ضد الاتربة . ملابس محكمة او غيرها حسب نوعية العمل . 











_


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (6 مايو 2016)

[FONT=&quot]بالنسبة لرقاب الاعمدة المثبيت بها جوايط [/FONT]Pesdatal with anchor bolt >​ [FONT=&quot]على الاغلب بيتم عمل القاعدة . ومن ثم يتم عمل رقبة العمود . والرقبة بيكون فيها طول كافى يستوعب الجاويط او المسمار . [/FONT]​










[FONT=&quot]ولكن فى بعض الاحيان يكون طول الجاويط او المسمار لا يكفى رقبة رقبة العمود . [/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]فاما تصب القاعة وبعديت تكسر للمسمار وهذا غير محبب الا فى اضيق الحدود [/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]والحل الاخر ان تثبت المسار مع القاعدة . وبالمرة يتم صب رقبة العمود مع القاعدة فهذا سيوفر كثيرا . [/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]وتعمل شدة ترتكز على جوانب القاعدة الخشبية ونهايز بتتبت فى ارتكااز نجارة القاعدة . [/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]وهنا يجب العناية بطريقة الصب ويجب ان تكون بعناية . لان تثبيت المسامير ممكن يكون جيد تماما واثناء الصب وبسبب اندفاع الخرسانة قد يتحرك بمنتهى السهولة . رغم لحامه فى حيد القاعدة وربطه بحديد القاعدة . [/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]فيجب ان يتم الامر بعناية . ومن باب اولى يراجع المساح على اماكن المسامير .. [/FONT]​










[FONT=&quot]ومن النقاط التى يجب ان تنتبه لها . لن ارتكاز نجارة الرقبة يكون اعلى من منسبوب سطح الخرسانة للقاعدة . والا اذا كان تحت فانه يترك علامات . ستكلفك عند عمل اصلا ح لها . [/FONT]​





ويستكمــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــل ...


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (6 مايو 2016)

واستكمالا على المشاركة السابقة . ​ هنا المسامير فى سقف خرسانى . ​ الطبيعى ان رقبة العمود تكون بع صب السقف . 








​ ولكن هنا ايضا رقبة العمود غير كافية لطول الجاويط او المسمار . وفيها جزء نازل فى رقة السقف . ​ فلازم تثبيت المسمار قب صب السقف . وان كان هيبقى فى تثبيت مرة تانية . الا ان لازم تثبيت هنا كما لو كان تثبيت نهائى . التعيل بعد كده بيبقى صعب . ​ وبعد الانتهاء من صب السقف . يتم صب رقاب الاعمدة .
فالمسامير هنا حول فتحة فى السقف . فنجارة الفتحة تعمل عليها نجارة لتثبيت المسامير . 
​


----------



## almokhtaar197795 (4 يونيو 2016)

شكرا جزيلا اخي الكريم


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (5 يونيو 2016)

[FONT=&quot]هو معالجة التعشيش هتتم بمادة اساسها ايبوكسى [/FONT]Epoxy Based[FONT=&quot] ولا اساسها أسمنتى [/FONT]Cement Based[FONT=&quot] ؟؟[/FONT]​ ​ [FONT=&quot]الصورة التالية لسطح خرسانة لحائط [/FONT] [FONT=&quot] .. تظهر فيه بعض النعشيش [/FONT]HoneyComb [FONT=&quot]وبعض الفراغات الصغيرة [/FONT]Minor Honycomb >> [FONT=&quot]بعد عمل صروخة للحائط [/FONT]Grinding​





[FONT=&quot]طبيعى ان السطح الخرسانى دا غير مقبول فيتم عمل علاج لسطحه [/FONT]Surface Repair​ [FONT=&quot]بمادة معتمدة من [/FONT]sika Or Fosrok [FONT=&quot] [/FONT]>> [FONT=&quot]من المواد اللى ممكن تعتمدها [/FONT]Sika Rep Fine [FONT=&quot]او مادة من [/FONT]Fosrok Rendroc Fc​ [FONT=&quot]بعد كده يتم عمل [/FONT]Rfi [FONT=&quot] ليفحص الاستشارى السطح الذى تم معالجته . [/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]لكن . [/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]هناك ملاحظة مهمة . [/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]الصورة التالية سطح فى خزان ارضى تم عمل علاج لسطح بمادة من مواد العلاج . ولكن هناك تبطين [/FONT]Lining [FONT=&quot]من الداخل وسيتم تركيب بلاط مقاوم للاحماض . والشركة المسؤلة عن التركيب لازم تضمن ان مادة اللصق تلتص على سطح صلد تماما . فتقوم الشركة باستخدام مدفع الرمل لازالة المواد ضعيفة الالتصاق . [/FONT]​











[FONT=&quot]فالتعشيش هنا لازم تعالجه بمادة اساها ايبوكسى وليس اساسها اسمنتى . المادة الايبوكسية تلتصق بالخرسانة وحتى رغم استخدام مدفع الرمل لن تزال ... 











[/FONT] [FONT=&quot]ملاظحة اخرى . [/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]فى الصورة التالية يوجد تعشيش تم عمل جزء بمادة اساسها اسمنتى ومادة اساها ايبوكسى . بعد استخدام مدفع الرمل [/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]المادة الاسمنتية خرجت . المادة الايبوكسية ظلت كما هى .[/FONT]​





[FONT=&quot]ملاحظة اخرى . يتم قياس مدى التصاق مادة العلاج باستخدام مطرقة شميدت كمالمستخدمة فى قياس مقاومة الخرسانة المميزة . لو معدل المطرقة بين 30 -40 . غالبا بيكون فى الحدود دى . لو هتعمل مطرقة شميدت على سطح تعم عمل علاج بمادة ايبوكسية هتعطى قيمة فىالحدود دى ايضا . فتعطى مقاومة زى الخرسانة تقريبا . [/FONT]​





[FONT=&quot]فالملاحظة انك لازم تحدد اولا ايه اللى هيجى بعد سطح الخرسانة . هو هو سطح النهائى فتقدر تعمله معالجه بمادة اساسها اسمنتى مش هتكلفك اوى ؟ لا هتعالج بمادة اساها ايبوكسى ؟ 
[/FONT]


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (5 يونيو 2016)

*هو معالجة التعشيش هتتم بمادة اساسها ايبوكسى Epoxy Based ولا اساسها أسمنتى Cement Based** ؟؟*

​ الصورة التالية لسطح خرسانة لحائط   .. تظهر فيه بعض النعشيش Honey Comb وبعض الفراغات الصغيرة Minor Honeycomb >> بعد عمل صروخة للحائط Grinding​





طبيعى ان السطح الخرسانى دا غير مقبول فيتم عمل علاج لسطحه Surface Repair​ بمادة معتمدة من sika Or Fosrok >> من المواد اللى ممكن تعتمدها Sika Rep Fine او مادة من Fosrok Rendroc Fc​ بعد كده يتم عمل Rfi  ليفحص الاستشارى السطح الذى تم معالجته . ​ لكن . ​ هناك ملاحظة مهمة . ​ الصورة التالية سطح فى خزان ارضى تم عمل علاج لسطح بمادة من مواد العلاج . ولكن هناك تبطين Lining من الداخل وسيتم تركيب بلاط مقاوم للاحماض . والشركة المسؤلة عن التركيب لازم تضمن ان مادة اللصق تلتص على سطح صلد تماما . فتقوم الشركة باستخدام مدفع الرمل لازالة المواد ضعيفة الالتصاق . ​











فالتعشيش هنا لازم تعالجه بمادة اساها ايبوكسى وليس اساسها اسمنتى . المادة الايبوكسية تلتصق بالخرسانة وحتى رغم استخدام مدفع الرمل لن تزال ... 











 ملاظحة اخرى . ​ فى الصورة التالية يوجد تعشيش تم عمل جزء بمادة اساسها اسمنتى ومادة اساها ايبوكسى . بعد استخدام مدفع الرمل ​ المادة الاسمنتية خرجت . المادة الايبوكسية ظلت كما هى .​





ملاحظة اخرى . يتم قياس مدى التصاق مادة العلاج باستخدام مطرقة شميدت كمالمستخدمة فى قياس مقاومة الخرسانة المميزة . لو معدل المطرقة بين 30 -40 . غالبا بيكون فى الحدود دى . لو هتعمل مطرقة شميدت على سطح تعم عمل علاج بمادة ايبوكسية هتعطى قيمة فىالحدود دى ايضا . فتعطى مقاومة زى الخرسانة تقريبا . ​





فالملاحظة انك لازم تحدد اولا ايه اللى هيجى بعد سطح الخرسانة . هو هو سطح النهائى فتقدر تعمله معالجه بمادة اساسها اسمنتى مش هتكلفك اوى ؟ لا هتعالج بمادة اساها ايبوكسى ؟


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (6 يونيو 2016)

_*الصورة التالية لمكعب يقيس مقاومة مونة اسمنتية . فما ابعاد المكعب ؟ وما المونة الاسمنتية التى يقيسها ؟*_

​





اولا كما معروف يتم قياس المقاومة المميزة للخرسانة المسلحة بعمل عينات خرسانية ​ مكعب خرسانى 15*15*15 سم ( كود بريطانى ) .. او اسطوانة خرسانية ( 15 *30 سم ) . ( كود امريكى ) ..​





ولكن بالنسبة للمونة الاسمنتية الغير قابلة للانكماش الجراوت Grouting Mortar​ كالمستخدمة فى قواعد ماكينات المصانع او الجوائط Anchor Bolt وغيرها من الاستخدامات​




 يتم قياس مقاومة الجراوت بعمل مكعب من المونة ذا ابعاد 5*5*5 سم طبقا لكود المواصفات الامريكية للمواد AStm​










والشركة الموردة بيكون قائمة بالمواد المختلفة لديها للمونة الاسنتية . ​ وفى مواد كما سبق التنويه سلفا فى مواد اساسها اسمنتى وفى مواد اساسها ايبوكسى . فتختار المادة حسب المواصفات المعتمدة . كما بالصورة التالية لاحد المواد من شركة Fosrok​





ومن المواد اللى ممكن تستخدمها مادة Conbextra Hf وفى الداتا سيت للمادة . بيعطى المقاومة اللى المفروض المادة توصل ليها بعد يوم وبعد 7 ايام وبعد 14يوم .. ​ وتقارن نتائج المعمل بالنتئاج المطلوبة . 






النقطة الاخيرة . استخدام الجروات غاليا فى حاجات ميكانيكية . فغالبا انت كمهندس مدنى لا يهمك الامر ..
لكن احيانا قد تقوم بعمل الجروات خاصة مع وجود عيب فى جزء خرسانى . فتحتاج لازالته وستقوم بعمل جراوت . فيجب تهتم بالجهة المسؤولة عن عمل المكعبات الخرسانية . ان يقوم بعمل مكعبات لمونة الجروات .


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (9 يونيو 2016)

تحدثنا فى مشاركة سابقة عن شدات مختلفة للحوائط او الاعمدة .​ وفى هذه المرة مشاركة بسيط عن نوع بسيط لشدة الاعمدة او الاعمدة . ​ ببساطة عبارة عن بانوهات جاهزة من الحديد بارتفاعات من 60 - 150 - 270 - 300 - 330 سم وبعرض من 30 - 45 - 60 - 75-120 سم ) بتتوصل مع مع بعض بكلبس Clamp  .. وبتتقوى بنهايز مائيلة حسب الارتفاع . ولمزيد من التقية زراجين عرضية لاحكام الجنب . ​ فى الصور الاولى شدة حائط تقريبا بارتفاع 2.7م . فى حئاط لعبارة صنوقية Box Culvert​ الاول بتصب كيكر بسيط علشان تقدر تضبط شدة الجدار عليه .

​





صورة لسكل عام لتسليح حوائط العبارة مع الارضية . 






​ شكل يوضح تسليح الحائط للعبارة . 






​ وبعد ذلك تقوم بتركيب وحدات الشدة بوساطة ونش وتقوم بربط الوحدات مع بعضها بواسطة كلبس clamp 
​










وتقوم بعمل النهايز المائلة حسب الميل المطلوب .  والنهايز بتقوى الجدار من فوق . وفى الاساس علشان ضبط راسية الحائط ​





وقب الصب يتم عمل كابولى خارجى لامكانية حركة العمال وسهولة الحركة ​















بعد الصب تتبقى مشكلة الزرجينة Tie Rod  . تتفك مكانها يملئ مكانها بمادة مالئة من المواد المعتمدة . ​





ويستكمل ...


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (9 يونيو 2016)

ونفس الشدة مستخدمة فى حائط كتف جسر او كوبرى . الحائط تقريبا بارتفاع 7 م.. 

​






























اتمنى تكون رؤية ولو عامة تكونت عن شكل الشدة .
الصور فى المرفقات اذا لم تظهر .


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (10 يونيو 2016)

*الصورة التالية لوضح فتحات فى ارضية عبارة صندوقية او بربخ Box Cluvert **ومواسير موجودة فى جدار العبارة . فما فائدتها ؟؟؟ 
*
​










.......


فائدة الفتات هى لعمل اشاير فاصل التمدد Expansion Joint​ تم التحدث فى مشاركة سابقة عن طريقة عمل الفاصل فى الرصف الخرسانى . ​ شكل تفصيلى لوصلة التمدد Exppansion Joint او Doweled Isolation Joint






وتم ذكر انه بيتم الصب على مرحلتين الصبة الاولى بتضع فيها اشاير حديد وتفتح للاشاير فى جبن النجارة . وفى الصبة التانية بتضع حول الاشاير ماسورة من مواسير الزراجين Tie rod وبعد بعد يتم معالجة سطح الفاصل . 






 ولكن هنا العكس . يمكن علشان ما يضعفش جنب النجارة . ​ فبيعمل تفريغ الاول للاشارة ويبيت ماسورة بلاستيك داخل الصب الاولى . وبعد الصب ومع الصبة الجديدة يضع الاشارة جزء منها فى الصبة القديمة داخل الماسورة البلاستيك وجز فى الخرسانة الجديدة دون غلاف بلاستيكى 











 وتضع لوح من Filler Board او Protection Board للفصل ​


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (10 يونيو 2016)

سبب قصر المسافة بين فواصل التمدد فى الاسوار Fences عن مثيلتها فى المبانى >>


----------



## Civil M.Helmy (12 يونيو 2016)




----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (12 يونيو 2016)

Civil M.Helmy قال:


> مشاهدة المرفق 112664



مش واضحة الصورة قوى يا هندسة .. 








ما اقول انها احتمال اذا كان من الخرسانة المسلحة جزء كابولى لتحميل طرف سقف اوبلاطة منخفضة . والله اعلم . 
تقريبا كتحميل السقف المعدنى على الكوابيل الخرسانية للاعمدة فى الصورة التالية... 
وربما الكابولى فى صورتك ممتد على طول طرف البلاطة . والله اعلم


----------



## امين الزريقي (12 يونيو 2016)

السلام عليكم 


اعتقد والله اعلم انها شطفة في البلاطة haunch , و في رأيي انها زائدة وغير ذات فائدة على ما يبدو.


----------



## رزق حجاوي (14 يونيو 2016)

السلام عليكم


----------



## Civil M.Helmy (14 يونيو 2016)

شكرا يا هندسه


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (15 يونيو 2016)

رقاب الاعمدة Column Neck او رقبة العمود المثبت فيها Pedstal Anchor Bolt <<< 







فى المشاريه ذات الاهمية .. 
بعد عمل القاعدة المسلحة . وقب البدء فى عمل الرقبة . يجب الانتاه لنقطتين 

1- توقيع اركان الرقبة يكون بمحطة رصد متكاملة Total Sation . خوفا ان يكون قد تحركت اشاير الحديد Rebar dowels اثناء الصب . 
فالمساح بيحدد اربع نقاط . والنجار بيثبت شطفة لوح بلاى وود على اطراف العلامات . ومنها بيعلم حدود الرقبة ومنها بيعمل تقوية بسيطة للجنب من الاسفل ... 
فكرة التحديد بشد خيط . قد تسبب الكثير من المشاكل لاحقا . خاصة فيما يتعلق بالمسامير او الغطاء الخرسانى .. 








2- يجب قبل البدء فى عمل النجارة عمل تخشين او زنبرة Chpping -- 
لتماسك الخرسانة الجديدة مع الخرسانة القديمة .. ويتم ازالة الغبار المتبقى وتنظيفه .


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (19 يونيو 2016)

صورة توضح معدة قص فواصل الانكماش لسطح الخرسانة .. 
Contraction joint 0r control Joint > لسطح خرسانة مرتكزة على الارضية Slob ON Grade







واما ان يتم القص بقصاصة كما بالصورة . او يتم القص بصاروخ اصغر مع اسطوانة قص خرسانة وطبعا يكون فى الاماكن التى يصعب للقصاصة الوصول اليها . 

















والفواصل غرضها التحكم فى الشروخ التى تظهر على سطح الخرسانة . نتجة اجهادات الشد الحرارية . 

ووكم المسافة بين الفواصل .. 
الجدول التالى طبقا للكود الامريكى ,,,, وغالبا ما يختار يكون اما 6م او 5م ..


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (21 يونيو 2016)

فى المنشآت الصناعية ,,, 
وهنا الصورة لا تهمنا كمهندسين مدنى بالدرجة الاولى .. لكنها من باب العلم بالشيئ. والا فهى اختصاص التركيبات الميكانيكية . 
ففى المنشات الصناعية وخاصة مع وجود اعال خرسانية ينتبه لكيفية تركيب الالة خاصة المرتكزة على قواعد خرسانية . 
وكيفية رفعها لداخل المبنى .
* فقد يتم تاجيل عمل جزء خرسانى لحين تركيب الالة . زى تقريبا الصورة التالية علشان صب البلاطة المرتكزة على الارضية تم ترك فتحة لدخول لندة البمب منها . تقريبا . 










* وقد يكون من السهل رفع الالة على شوكة رافعة ForkLift وتسطيع حمل وزن الالة وتركيبها دون مشكلة خاصة مع ارتفاع صافى الدور . 







* ومن الممكن عمل سكة يتم سحب وجر الالة على هذه السكة . 
اظن هى واضحة بالصورة . 
كمرتين حديد مرتكزة على خشب . وتحت الالة بيكون فى عجل حديد . وعند الوصول للقاعدة الخرسانية يتم رفعها بوراسطة روافع هيدرولكية وانزال الالة .


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (24 يونيو 2016)

صورة لشكل الرمل المتخدم فى عملية قذف الرمل SandBlasting >


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (24 يونيو 2016)

اوتار الميول للخرسانة الرغوية او خرسانة الميول للاسطح .. 
غالبا مربوعين خشب 10 سم ... وتبدا الميول حسب طول المسافة . وغاليا خرسانة الميول بسمك متوسط 7 سم ... 
وحاول تقلل من المسافة بين الاوتار على اد ما تقدر لضبط الميول ... 
ويفضل ان الاوتار يكون منسوبها اقل 1سم او 2سم من منسوب الخرسانة . علشان لما تصل الخرسانة تغطى الوتر ..
لان غالبا بييكون فى عزل .فيحتاج يكون سطح الخرسانة يكون املس ... 




\\


----------



## mostafa rab (26 يونيو 2016)

مشكور ياهندسة ربنا يجعله فى ميزان حسناتك 
ياريت لو حضرتك ترجع للمشاركات من الصفحة الاولى حتى صفحة 124 
والصور اللى اتمسحت او مش موجودة حضرتك تعيد رفعها لان اغلب الصور اتمسحت 
وشكرا جدا لحضرتك


----------



## Civil M.Helmy (29 يونيو 2016)

السلام عليكم 
ياريت يا بشمهندسين معلومات عن ال transfer slab وياريت لو فيه صور من الموقع !


----------



## امين الزريقي (30 يونيو 2016)

Civil M.Helmy قال:


> السلام عليكم
> ياريت يا بشمهندسين معلومات عن ال transfer slab وياريت لو فيه صور من الموقع !




الكمرة التحويلية او الانتقالية كما تترجم احيانا هي عنصر انشائي ضخم قد يكون جدارا قصيا shear wall او رافدة transfer girder او كمرة عميقة (جائز عميق) يستخدم في الابنية العالية او الابراج عندما يراد تغيير التقسيم المعماري وبالتالي اعادة توزيع الاعمدة في الطوابق التي تعلو الكمرة الانتقالية واكثر الامثلة شيوعا في الفنادق على سبيل المثال عندما يكون هناك صالات او قاعات ذات مساحات واسعة بدون اعمدة داخلها unobstructed area ثم يتطلب الاستخدام الوظيفي للمبنى وجود غير ذات مساحة صغيرة اعلاها حيث لا ضرورة لبحور كبيرة في الطوابق (الادوار)التي تعلوها (تلك الصالة) وتستخدم اعمدة ذات مسافات بينية متقاربة فيتم تحميل هذه الاعمدة على تلك الكمرة التي تحتاج الى التصميم بعناية نظرا للاحمال الضخمة التي تنتقل اليها من تلك الاعمدة الخ. 





[/URL][/IMG]



[/URL][/IMG]






[/URL][/IMG



[/URL][/IMG]

http://www.mediafire.com/download/4z8hbgoc73896rk/transfer_slab,_beam.rar


----------



## Civil M.Helmy (30 يونيو 2016)

شكرا مهندس امين


----------



## Civil M.Helmy (30 يونيو 2016)

نظام التدفئه للارضيات !


----------



## Civil M.Helmy (30 يونيو 2016)

cobiax slab
مشاهدة المرفق 112773
مشاهدة المرفق 112774
مشاهدة المرفق 112775
مشاهدة المرفق 112776


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (1 يوليو 2016)

ما فائدة هذه المادة لشركة الدهانات فى المنشات الخرسانية ... 
jotun polyguard 85 me ??? 







هذه المادة تستخم عند استخدام حديد تسليح مغطى بطبقة ايبوكسية . فغالبا حتى رغم توريد الحديد بالشكل المطلوب . تبقى هناك حديد تطر لقطعه بماكنية قطع او صاروخ .. 
زى ممكن رجل سيخ طويلة شوية فى سقف . 







او كلبسة فى حائط خرسانى بتعملها فى الموقع . 







عند الاستلام لا يقبل ان يترك هذاالجزء ويطلب الاستشارى دهانه بمادة معتمدة . 
من المواد المعتمدة مادة كما بالصورة السابقة .


----------



## Civil M.Helmy (3 يوليو 2016)

*1*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (3 يوليو 2016)

Civil M.Helmy قال:


>



تأكيد على كلامك م. حلمى للمشاكرة السابقة ... 
من المهندس ياسر الليثى ,,, 






.. 
واستدراكا على نفس الامر ولن فيما يتعلق بين الكمرة (الجسر ) والعمود ...
فى صورة سابقة تم توضيح عمل الهونش Haunch ولكن غالبا ااذ تم الاهتمام بعمله يكون فى حالة الاطارات الخرسانية Frames






والمهندس رزق حجاوى ذكر ملاحطته ايضا بخصوص .. 

بخصوص زيادة السماكة للكمرات او البلاطة في منطقة المسند haunches فالهدف منها


تأمين الوثاقة عند المسند Fixed Joint at support 
ونتيجة للنقطة الاولى فان ذلك يقلل من العزوم moment في منطقة الوسط ويزداد عن المسند(لاحظ ذلك في الصورة المرفقة). 
لمقاومة اجهاد القص Shear stress وهي تكون اكبر ما يمكن عند المسند.


----------



## Civil M.Helmy (3 يوليو 2016)

السلام عليكم 
عايز اعرف 5 حالات باستخدم فيهم الوصلات الميكانيكيه فى اعمال التسليح ؟


----------



## aabdelwahb (4 يوليو 2016)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## aabdelwahb (4 يوليو 2016)

مشكور وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## aabdelwahb (4 يوليو 2016)

مشكور


----------



## aabdelwahb (4 يوليو 2016)

مشكور وبارك الله فيكم


----------



## امين الزريقي (7 يوليو 2016)

Civil M.Helmy قال:


> السلام عليكم
> عايز اعرف 5 حالات باستخدم فيهم الوصلات الميكانيكيه فى اعمال التسليح ؟



وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله 

خمس حالات تريد ان تعرفها بخصوص استخدام الوصلات الميكانيكية... هذا كثير !

1- عندما يزيد قطر الحديد المراد وصله عن 36 مم فما فوق يصبح الوصل الميكانيكي لازما.
2- عندما تزيد نسبة الحديد في المقطع عن 8% باستخدام الوصلات العادية.(يمكن كحل بديل عمل تداخل للوصلات staggered splices)
3-في المباني البرجية في العادة يتم انشاء النواة core بصورة منفصلة عن المبنى ذاته حيث يتم استخدام تقنية القوالب المنزلقة لانشاء جدران النواة الخارجية مع صب الخرسانة بصورة مستمرة , يتطلب الامر ترك وصلات ميكانيكية female couplers في الجدران بمستوى بلاطات الادوار المختلفة ليتم وصل البلاطات مع الجدران عن طريقها. 






4- عند توفر هذه التكنولوجيا بصورة اقتصادية .
ربما يفتح الله على احد الزملاء فيذكر لك حالة اخرى او حالتين اخريين ان لم تعجبك الحالة الرابعة.


----------



## Civil M.Helmy (7 يوليو 2016)

شكرا مهندس أمين 
انا لقيت اجابه برده وياريت توضيح من حضرتك وباقى المهندسين ليها ولو أمكن بالصور


----------



## امين الزريقي (8 يوليو 2016)

Civil M.Helmy قال:


> شكرا مهندس أمين
> انا لقيت اجابه برده وياريت توضيح من حضرتك وباقى المهندسين ليها ولو أمكن بالصور








http://www.barsplice.com/Products-Zap.html

http://www.daytonsuperior.com/docs/default-source/handbooks/rebar-splicing-handbook.pdf?sfvrsn=52


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (8 يوليو 2016)

ما اسم هذه المادة الستخدمة فى عزل خزانات الشرب من الداخل ,,


----------



## رزق حجاوي (8 يوليو 2016)

Civil Ahmed Ragab قال:


> ما اسم هذه المادة الستخدمة فى عزل خزانات الشرب من الداخل ,,


السلام عليكم
قد تكون هذه مادة الايبوكسي(على الاغلب) او البولي يوريثين الخاصة باعمال العزل لخزانات الماء 
waterproofing for drinking water tank


----------



## mostafa rab (8 يوليو 2016)

*اين الصور التى فى المشاركة*



Civil Ahmed Ragab قال:


> *استكمالا للكمرة ( الميدة) الدائرية ..**
> 
> جنب النجارة وتقوية الكمرة الدائرية ..
> يتم عمل الجنب من خشب الابلاكاج لقدرته على الدوران وعمل مرابيع خشبية - اسياخ حديد مع دروان الميدة وقمط للتقوية عليها ..
> ...



اغلب الصور مختفيه فى اغلب الصفحات حتى صفحة 125 تقريبا 
ياريت مشكورا لو حد عنده الصور دى حتى لو مجمعه يرفعهم


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (8 يوليو 2016)

رزق حجاوي قال:


> السلام عليكم
> قد تكون هذه مادة الايبوكسي(على الاغلب) او البولي يوريثين الخاصة باعمال العزل لخزانات الماء
> waterproofing for drinking water tank



جزاك الله خيرا على الاضافة مهندسنا القدير م. رزق .. 
ولكن هناك سؤال .. هل يشترط عزل ارضية الخزان . 
بعد بحث وجدت صورةمشابهة لاحد المواقع فى محافظة النعيرية فى المملكة السعودية . 
وتم عزل الجدران والسقف فقط ولم يتم عزل الارضية . فهل يشترط عزل الارضية .


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (8 يوليو 2016)

بالنسبة لتسليح الاعمدة الخرسانية .. 
ملاحظة بخصوص وصلات الحديد Lap Splice 
كرنك crank >>> 


















صورة من الموقع .


----------



## Karim S.Gaber (8 يوليو 2016)

السلام عليكم 
مهندس *Civil Ahmed Ragab ,*تحيه طيبه , تعليقي بخصوص المشاركه السابقه [2823]

لاحظت من خلال مشاركة حضرتك من خلال التفاصيل الفنيه للكود الامريكي ان الاسياخ الخاصه بالعمود العلويه هى التى يتم ثنيها بداخل الاشاير السفليه
ومن خلال ملاحظتي لتفاصيل الكود المصري وجدت العكس كما هو موضح بالصوره المرفقه 

وبالتالى نستنتج انه ليس هناك فرق فى آلية انتقال الاحمال طالما تحققت اشتراطات طول الوصلات بين الاسياخ وبالطبع حافظنا على ابعاد القطاع الخرساني للعمود؟


----------



## Karim S.Gaber (9 يوليو 2016)

اساتذتي , حابب اشاركم صور لأساسات لبشه مسلحه- Mat/Raft Foundation لغرض طرح ملاحظاتكم عليها ان وجدت 
الصور دى كانت وصلتلى ولم استطع مشاهدة الموقع وبالتالى معرفتش اجابة السؤال الآتي , ايه فايدة الكراسي المرصوصه بطول اللبشه (آخر صوره) ؟


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (9 يوليو 2016)

Karim S.Gaber قال:


> السلام عليكم
> مهندس *Civil Ahmed Ragab ,*تحيه طيبه , تعليقي بخصوص المشاركه السابقه [2823]
> 
> لاحظت من خلال مشاركة حضرتك من خلال التفاصيل الفنيه للكود الامريكي ان الاسياخ الخاصه بالعمود العلويه هى التى يتم ثنيها بداخل الاشاير السفليه
> ...




الفكرة م. كريم .... 
هى الحفاظ على الغطاء الخرسانى حول العمود الخرسانى ,, 
ايا كانت الطريقة وما دام يتحقق طولا الرباط .. 
ولاحظ فى صورة الكود المصرى . لتقليل ابعاد العمود . فالاشاير تخرج من اسفل ويثبت العمود من اعلى . 
الكود الامريكى زى المصرى . حتى فى حالة زيادة الميل عن 1/6 ... 







ونقطة اى اشارة خى التى يتم تكريبها او ثنيها او تكسيحها . لا يهم . ما دمنا نجقق طول الرباط كما اشرت .


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (9 يوليو 2016)

Karim S.Gaber قال:


> اساتذتي , حابب اشاركم صور لأساسات لبشه مسلحه- Mat/Raft Foundation لغرض طرح ملاحظاتكم عليها ان وجدت
> الصور دى كانت وصلتلى ولم استطع مشاهدة الموقع وبالتالى معرفتش اجابة السؤال الآتي , ايه فايدة الكراسي المرصوصه بطول اللبشه (آخر صوره) ؟



جزاك الله خيرا م. كريم على هذه الصور الرائعة .. ربما اول مرة ارى صورة لبشة لاحقة الشد ... 

وفائدة الكراسى فى الصورة السابقة .
هى لاجل نجارة الحوائط الخرسانية التى على حدود الجار. 
تقوية هذه الحوائط او الجدران صعبة . لانها تقوى من جانب واحد .. 
فالنهايز المائلة التى تستخدم لتقوية نجاةر الحائط يتم دقرها فى هذه الكراسى . مع التقويات الاخرى .. 







لاحظة الصورة التالية حائط بارتفاع 7م .. وتم تقوية الجانب بنهايز مائلة . 
ولاجل تقويةتها فىالارضية . فيتم التخريم فى الارضية لتثبت الدقرة من الاسفل . فلاجل توفير بعض الوقت . بدل ما تخرم فى الارضية بعد الصب . 
النجار بيعمل حسابه . ويعمل كراسى من الاول .


----------



## Karim S.Gaber (9 يوليو 2016)

جزاك الله خيراً , مهندس Civil Ahmed Ragab على المعلومات القيمه

استفسار آخر لو تفضلت , من خلال الدراسة تعلمت ان السملات والميد الرابطه- Tie Beams/Semelles تعامل معاملة الكمرات الخرسانيه المسلحه فى اماكن وصل حديد التسليح تبعاً لشكل توزيع العزوم 
ففي حالة السملات المعلقه يكون الحمل المؤثر على السمل هو حمل الحوائط بالاضافة للوزن الذاتي وبالتالى يكون العزوم والتسليح كما يلي





ولكن فى حالة اذا كانت السملات فى منسوب القواعد الخرسانيه , بالتالى تضاف الى الاحمال المؤثره رد فعل التربة على السمل 
فهل هيكون هناك فرق في الحسابات وبالتالى قيم العزوم والتسليح الرئيسي واماكن وقف التسليح ؟


----------



## رزق حجاوي (10 يوليو 2016)

Civil Ahmed Ragab قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا على الاضافة مهندسنا القدير م. رزق ..
> ولكن هناك سؤال .. هل يشترط عزل ارضية الخزان .
> بعد بحث وجدت صورةمشابهة لاحد المواقع فى محافظة النعيرية فى المملكة السعودية .
> وتم عزل الجدران والسقف فقط ولم يتم عزل الارضية . فهل يشترط عزل الارضية .


السلام عليكم
نعم يجب عزل الارضية والسقف ايضا ... فالعزل يكون ليس من اجل تسرب المياه وانما ايضا حماية الخرسانة وبالتالي حماية حديد التسليح حيث ان ابخرة الماء تدخل من خلال الشقوق الى حديد التسليح او من خلال امتصاص الخرسانية للماء.
اما الذي تشاهده بالصور فانه يتم بداية عزل الجدران ومن ثم السقف وبعد ذلك الارضية وذلك حفاظا على الارضية من التأثر بالساقلات او السلالم اللازمة لاعمال الدهان وكذلك للحفاظ على نظافة الدهان .


----------



## no_way (10 يوليو 2016)

جزاكم الله خيرا موضوع رائع جدا وانا استفدت منه كتير 
الشكر موصول لكل القائمين عليه والى الامام


----------



## رزق حجاوي (10 يوليو 2016)

Civil Ahmed Ragab قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا م. كريم على هذه الصور الرائعة .. ربما اول مرة ارى صورة لبشة لاحقة الشد ...
> 
> وفائدة الكراسى فى الصورة السابقة .
> هى لاجل نجارة الحوائط الخرسانية التى على حدود الجار.
> ...


السلام عليكم
بخصوص الملاحظة


> لاحظة الصورة التالية حائط بارتفاع 7م .. وتم تقوية الجانب بنهايز مائلة .
> ولاجل تقويةتها فىالارضية . فيتم التخريم فى الارضية لتثبت الدقرة من الاسفل . فلاجل توفير بعض الوقت . بدل ما تخرم فى الارضية بعد الصب .
> النجار بيعمل حسابه . ويعمل كراسى من الاول .


يفضل ان يتم استخدام الكتل الخرسانية بدلا من وضع مرابط الحديد للشدة الخشبية (الكراسي) حيث انه يتم قصها مع مستوى سطح الخرسانة وبالتالي هناك امكانية لانتقال الصدأ لحديد التسليح من خلال هذه المرابط لذلك يفضل استخدام الكتل الخرسانية او براغي التثبيت بالاضية (في حالة (جدران الاستنادية او الجدران فوق الرافت ...).
اما استخدام مرابط التثبيت roll black فلا ينصح به في حالة كانت لتثبيت شدة الجدران (مصاعد ، شير وول ،....) وخصوصا في حالة اسقف الهوردي حيث يكون هناك احتمالية ان يتم ثقب conduit الاعمال الكهربائية الموجود في بلاطة السقف ويفضل بدل من ذلك استخدام الكتل الخرسانية


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (10 يوليو 2016)

Karim S.Gaber قال:


> جزاك الله خيراً , مهندس Civil Ahmed Ragab على المعلومات القيمه
> 
> استفسار آخر لو تفضلت , من خلال الدراسة تعلمت ان السملات والميد الرابطه- Tie Beams/Semelles تعامل معاملة الكمرات الخرسانيه المسلحه فى اماكن وصل حديد التسليح تبعاً لشكل توزيع العزوم
> ففي حالة السملات المعلقه يكون الحمل المؤثر على السمل هو حمل الحوائط بالاضافة للوزن الذاتي وبالتالى يكون العزوم والتسليح كما يلي
> ...




بالنسبة لنقطة السمل واحمالها .. دا جزء مقتبس من د. القصبى .
















موضوع فرق الحسابات ماافدرشش افيدك فيه . علشان التصميم . 
لكن السملات او الميد بيكون تسليحها العلوى والسفلى زى بعض . لانه فى فرصة ان العزم على السمل يقلب . وبدل ما يكون تحت بيبقى فوق . 
وغالبا 3 اسياخ او 4 اسياخ قطر 16م . تقريبا . -- او حسب التصميم -- 

وبالنسبة للوصلات . غالبا احنا بنفترض شكل العزم زى صورتك المرفقة ولكن دى للكمرات . وللسملات بيكون العكس علشان رد فعلا التربة . زى الاختلاف بين البلاطة flat slab واللبشة raft بتعكس الوصلات بينهم . 







فتوصل الحديد السفلى فى منتصف البحر والعلوى عند الركيزة . 
وممكن توصل فى اى مكان لو زودت طول الوصلة . 
هذا باختصار .. ويفل عامة اتباع توصيات الرسومات الانشائية لديك .


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (10 يوليو 2016)

بالنسبة لدروة السطح .او الكمرة المقلوبة التى تكون على السطح . 

كما اوردنا سلفا . يشترك الكود صب هذه الكمرة مع السقف .. 
فنجارة الكمرة المقلوبة هنا . تقريبا بتبقى زى الصورة . 
بتعتمد تقوية الجنب على التقوية فى الجنب الخارجى بخشب ,,, وتقوى بشنبر المونيوم او سلك رباط حديد التسليح بيتقوى فى الجنب الخارجى ايضا . 
وممكن تحتاج تعمل قايم خشب يرتكز على نجارة السقف . ممكن تستخدمه ولكن يجب الزالته بعد الصب ولا بترك فى الخرسانة .. 
وطبعا يتم صب الكمرة بعد الانتهاء من صب السقف وتصلده نسبيا . حتى يتحمل وزن الخرسانة داخل الكمرة المقلوبة . 
ويفضل عند بدا الصب . انك تبدا الصب على المحيط الخارجى او الداير الاول لترك فرصة للخرسانة لتتصلد - نسبيا - 











طبعا ارتفاع الدورة بيكون فى حدود 20 او 30 سم .. كلما زاد الارتفاع التقوية بتبقى اصعب . 
ولو كانت فى حدود 50 سم . لازم تصبها بعد الصب . لان النجارة هتبقى اصعب .


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (10 يوليو 2016)

عند عمل خزان ارضى Ground Tank >> 
يوصى غالبا بصب 1/3 الحائط مع صب خرسانة الارضية .. 
ومع وجود هونش Haunch بين الجدران والارضية . 
فايضا يفضل صب هذا الجزء مع الارضية وصب جزء عدل من الحائط لتسهيل عمل شدة الجدار .. كما قى الصور التالية ,,,


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (10 يوليو 2016)

واستدراكا على المشاركة السابقة ,,, 
فهذه صور لخزان ارضى فى احد المواقع الانشائية بمصر ,,, 
وهنا لا يوجد haunch بين الجدار والارضية . وتم صب جزء من الجدار مع الارضية ايضا . 
طبعا مع الصب بالخلاطة النحلة. الموضوع معاناة . لاجل اتمام الصب كما يراد ... ولكن تبقى الامكانيات . 


























ومما يجب الانتباه هنا ايا كانت طريقة الصب . 
موقف المياه water stopper هنا مع الصب قد يتحرك ... لذا يجب تثبيته جيدا لضمان عدم حدوث مشاكل فى التسريب لاحقا ..


----------



## رزق حجاوي (11 يوليو 2016)

السلام عليكم
صورة تبين تركيب مانع للتسرب waterstop في مناطق توقف الصب construction joints لجدران البدروم (التسوية) basement walls الخارجية ...بالرغم من انه سيتكم عزل هذه الجدران waterproofing وخصوصا عندما يكون منسوب الميه الجوفية مرتفع او منسوب الجدوان تحت مستوي المياه للبحر؟


----------



## رزق حجاوي (11 يوليو 2016)

السلام عليكم
احدى الحلول في حالة تغير موقع الاعمدة بيم الطوابق في المباني العالية


----------



## Karim S.Gaber (11 يوليو 2016)

استاذي Civil Ahmed Ragab , بالنسبه للمشاركه رقم [2832] , والخاصه باماكن وصل الحديد فى السملات 
استنتجت من كلام حضرتك ان السملات تعامل معاملة اللبشه لوجود رد فعل للتربه وبالتالى العزوم هتقلب ويفضل ان تكون مكان الوصلات بالنسبه للحديد السفلى فى منتصف البحر والعلوى عند الركيزة . 
سؤالى هو , حضرتك افترضت ان فيه رد فعل سفلي مؤثر على السمل وبالتالى فيه "احتمال" ان العزوم تقلب ؟ طب هل رد فعل التربه هيؤثر على السمل هيكون متماثل فى كل حالات التنفيذ الآتيه ؟! يعنى رد الفعل هينتج وبالتالى هتعمل على ان السمل لبشه حتى لو كان السمل يعتبر معلق كما يلي :-

1 - تنفيذ سمل معلق على قاعدتين دون تحقيق طبقة تلامس تسمح بوجود رد فعل على السمل - ويمكن تحقيقها بعدم الردم ودمك التربه اسفل السمل اثناء تنفيذه وصبه 
​2- تنفيذ وصب سمل فى منسوب القواعد فى تربه ردم تم دمكها 
3- تنفيذ وصب سمل فى منسوب القواعد على فرشة نظافه من الخرسانه العاديه
========================
واستكمالاً للسؤال , على اعتبار ان العزوم على السمل غير محدده "وفيه فرصه انه يقلب " التالى يكون التسليح متماثل , طيب دلوقت طالما فيه احتمالية انه يقلب معنى كده ان اماكن الوصلات مينفعش تكون فى اماكن متعاكسه تماماً , يعنى لو اشتغلت زي اللبشه وبعدين العزوم لسبب او لآخر بقى فوق مش تحت كده ده مش صح (دون النظر لأعتبار تحقق طول الوصله الكافي فى اماكن الوصلات) والعكس صحيح !

وبالتالى يعتبر انسب مكان للوصلات هى نقط انقلاب العزوم (خمس او ربع البحر) ؟


----------



## Karim S.Gaber (11 يوليو 2016)

كنت عاوز اعرف هل حضراتكم عندكم تعليق على الصوره دى ؟
*رزق حجاوي ,**Civil Ahmed Ragab*





حاولت انمذجها واحللها على برنامج الـ SAP2000 على بأستخدام معلومات فرضيه (قطاع 25*50سم) وحمل موزع يمثل حمل حائط بقيمة 1.2طن/متر طولي بالإضافه لوزن الكمره 
وتم حل الكمره نتيجة على حالة Ultimate Loads -> 1.4*D.L
وكانت النتائج كالتالى 




فهل الحل ده منطقي ؟


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (12 يوليو 2016)

Karim S.Gaber قال:


> استاذي Civil Ahmed Ragab , بالنسبه للمشاركه رقم [2832] , والخاصه باماكن وصل الحديد فى السملات
> استنتجت من كلام حضرتك ان السملات تعامل معاملة اللبشه لوجود رد فعل للتربه وبالتالى العزوم هتقلب ويفضل ان تكون مكان الوصلات بالنسبه للحديد السفلى فى منتصف البحر والعلوى عند الركيزة .
> سؤالى هو , حضرتك افترضت ان فيه رد فعل سفلي مؤثر على السمل وبالتالى فيه "احتمال" ان العزوم تقلب ؟ طب هل رد فعل التربه هيؤثر على السمل هيكون متماثل فى كل حالات التنفيذ الآتيه ؟! يعنى رد الفعل هينتج وبالتالى هتعمل على ان السمل لبشه حتى لو كان السمل يعتبر معلق كما يلي :-
> 
> ...


الا اصلحك الله م. كريم . لا تنادى بهذا . فمثلى مثلك . طالبان يسعيان للعلم . فيمكنك ان تنادى بزميلى . ولا باس بهذا ابدا .. 

فكرة الانقلاب ان يحصل هبوط غير الذى تم التصميم عليه مش علاقة بمكان السمل بالقاعدة ,, 
وانه يحصل . دا فرضية بعيدة .. فيبقى الاصل الثابت وهو شكل العزم الذى تم التصميم عليه . فعلشان كده الوصلات زى ماهى . 
وزى ما قولت ليك . فى ناس كتير مكان الوصلة مش فارق كتير خاصة لو زود طول الوصلة شوية.لان انت مسموح ليكبوصلة فى الشد حتى . 
وممكن تتبحر وتسال مهندس اكبر . فيفيدك فى تفاصيل التصميم .


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (12 يوليو 2016)

Karim S.Gaber قال:


> كنت عاوز اعرف هل حضراتكم عندكم تعليق على الصوره دى ؟
> *رزق حجاوي ,**Civil Ahmed Ragab*
> 
> 
> ...



لا افتيك فى هذه م. كريم .... 
لو كسر الكمرة -- او السمل -- فى المستوى الراسى . اكيد بنعمل مقصات لتداخل العزوم عند الكسرة . 
اما لكسرة فى المستوى الافقى . فلا اعلم من خلال التصميم هليحدث تداخل فى العزوم فتحتاج لمقص ام لا ؟ لا اعلم . 
وانتظر معك احد المهندسين فيفتينا فى الامر معك . 
لان هذه صورة كمرةفى السقف وتم عمل استمرارية فى الحديد ايضا .. 











ولا افتيك فى شكل نتائج برنامج sap فلا اعلم فيه .. . للاسف


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (12 يوليو 2016)

تسوية الاسطح .. 

1-


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (13 يوليو 2016)

فى المبانى سابقة الصب او التجهيز Precast Buildig >>> 

طبقة تغطية Topping من 5 - 7 سم . على البلاطات المفرغة سابقة الصب Precast Hollow core >> 
بحديد تسليح . شبك ملحوم Welded Wire Mesh >


----------



## أبو نادر (14 يوليو 2016)

Civil Ahmed Ragab قال:


> لا افتيك فى هذه م. كريم ....
> لو كسر الكمرة -- او السمل -- فى المستوى الراسى . اكيد بنعمل مقصات لتداخل العزوم عند الكسرة .
> اما لكسرة فى المستوى الافقى . فلا اعلم من خلال التصميم هليحدث تداخل فى العزوم فتحتاج لمقص ام لا ؟ لا اعلم .
> وانتظر معك احد المهندسين فيفتينا فى الامر معك .
> ...



حالة مهمة تستحق التأمل 
البرنامج اظهرها كأنها كمرة عادية 
من حيث مخطط العزم والقص
ولكن حقيقة ما ينبغي الانباه له هو مخطط الفتل او اللي
لان هذه الكمرة أشبه ما تكون بالكمرة القوسية التي ينتج فيها عزم فتل بسبب بروزها خارج مستوي المسندين

وهنا نقطة خلاف بين تصور الحل لمثل هذه الكمرات نظريا وبين البرامج
غالب المهندسين ينظر اليها على أن الجزء القصير من الكمرة المنكسرة سيتصرف كظفر او كنتيليفر يحمل الجزء الطويل
ولكن الحقيقة انه لا احد يسلحها على هذا الاعتبار
بل التصميم والتنفيذ كما قلت اشبه بالكمرة القوسية 

وحتى يكون التنفيذ متوافقا مع التصميم لابد اولا من ايلاء عزوم الفتل والقص اهمية كبرى وليس فقط عزم الانعطاف
وغالبا ما سيتطلب اضافة تسليح للفتل بحديد جانبي في المقطع وتكثيف للكانات 

مع الانتباه لموضوع المقص الذي اشار اليه الزميل [MENTION=423523]Civil Ahmed Ragab[/MENTION]
حيث ان السيخ الداخلي جهة الكسرة (العلوي والسفلي) يحتاج تفصيلة المقص لكي لا يتسبب شد هذا السيخ حين يتعرض للاجهاد بكسر طبقة التغطية الخرسانية
واعتقد ان بقية اسياخ المقطع لا تحتاج لتفصيلة المقص

وقد يسأل سائل هل تفصيلة المقص ستتسبب في عمل وصلة في منتصف البحر
اقول انه لا مشكلة في ذلك
ومن الاخطاء الهندسية الشائعة القول بأن الوصل ممنوع في منتصف الكمرات للحديد السفلي 
والصحيح انه يفضل عدم الوصل في تلك الاماكن حيث الاجهادات اعظمية وهو تفضيل فقط وليس منعا مادامت الوصلة محققة لشروط الكود
والله أعلم


----------



## mostafa rab (14 يوليو 2016)

ملف خاص بالصمامات 

http://www.mediafire.com/download/o594f3c4oaud9p2/الصمامات(2).doc


----------



## mostafa rab (14 يوليو 2016)

*ملف اخر خاص بالصمامات*

http://www.mediafire.com/download/7fg3kd0bp7svp88/1الصمامات.doc


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (14 يوليو 2016)

عبارة صندوقية جاهزة الصب . 
Precast Box Culvert 2* 2.9m >>


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (14 يوليو 2016)

ما اسم هذه اللفائف المستخدمة فوق طبقة طبقة العزل .لسطح عبارة صندوقية Box Culvert ??


----------



## رزق حجاوي (14 يوليو 2016)

Civil Ahmed Ragab قال:


> ما اسم هذه اللفائف المستخدمة فوق طبقة طبقة العزل .لسطح عبارة صندوقية Box Culvert ??


السلام عليكم
اللفائف باللون الاسود هي لفائف العزل المائي waterproofing membrane اما اللفائف بالون الابيض فهي لفائف جيوتكستايل Non Woven Geotextile وهو يعمل كفلترحيث يعمل على السماح للماء فقط بالمرور .


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (15 يوليو 2016)

صورة من احد المبانى سابقة الصب او سابقة التجهيز Precast Bilding > 

وقد تم فراغ فى الاعمدة سابقة الصب . ليتم صب جزء من الكمرات العرضية مع جزء من الاعمدة لمزيد من الجساءة للمبنى -- حسب ما اظن .. 
الكمرات ترتكز على الاعمدة من خلال الكوابيل Brackets


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (17 يوليو 2016)

الشدة المنزلقة slip formwork >>> 

غالبا اذا تحدثنا فغالبا التبيق للمنشات الراسية . كالمداخن وصوامع الغلال . 











وفى الصورة القادمة صور من احد المشاريع التنموية بجدة فى المملكة السعودية .. 
وهى شدة منزلقة افقية لمجرى Ditch > 





















ايضا هذا شكل لصب افقى ..


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (17 يوليو 2016)

اذا كانت رقبة العمود لارتفاع بسيط يكون الامر عادى بعمل الميدة او السمل فوق سطح الارض الطبيعية حسب الرصيف او الاسفلت . 







لكن هل يشترط عمل ميدة رابطة فىمنتصف رقاب الاعمدة الطويلة فى الصورة التالية ؟؟ 
ام يكتفى بالميدة على منسوب سطح الارض ؟ 
ا ضغط التربة على جوانب الرقبة يساعد على دعمها ؟


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (19 يوليو 2016)

صورة للطوب الحرارى المستخدم لتبطين مدخنة فى محطة لانتاج الكهرباء ,,,
وبين الطوب وجدار المدخنة صوف حرارى لعزل الحرارة ...


----------



## رزق حجاوي (27 يوليو 2016)

السلام عليكم
اليكم صور حديد تسليح مقاومة اجهاد الثقب punching shear لكل من



















الصور السابقة حديد تسليح مقاومة اجهاد الثقب في الاساسات





الصورة السابقة حديد تسليح مقاومة اجهاد الثقب في البلاطة


----------



## no_way (28 يوليو 2016)

استاذ رزق 
ممكن شرح عن موضوع تسليح مقاومة اجهاد الثقب
لانى اول مرة اشوفها​


----------



## parasismic (28 يوليو 2016)

Civil Ahmed Ragab قال:


> صورة من احد المبانى سابقة الصب او سابقة التجهيز Precast Bilding >
> 
> وقد تم فراغ فى الاعمدة سابقة الصب . ليتم صب جزء من الكمرات العرضية مع جزء من الاعمدة لمزيد من الجساءة للمبنى -- حسب ما اظن ..
> الكمرات ترتكز على الاعمدة من خلال الكوابيل Brackets



المباني مسبقة الصب أفضل من المباني البيتونية الكلاسيكية من ناحية سهولة التنفيذ و توفير الوقت

لكن هل تشييد المباني سابقة الصب مرخص به في المناطق الزلزالية؟ هل سبق وأن صمدت هذه البنايات أمام الزلازل؟


----------



## امين الزريقي (28 يوليو 2016)

parasismic قال:


> المباني مسبقة الصب أفضل من المباني البيتونية الكلاسيكية من ناحية سهولة التنفيذ و توفير الوقت
> 
> لكن هل تشييد المباني سابقة الصب مرخص به في المناطق الزلزالية؟ هل سبق وأن صمدت هذه البنايات أمام الزلازل؟



جواب السؤال نعم ممكن ان تصمد امام الزلازل والرياح والتسونامي كذلك اذا ما صممت اذا صممت لذلك.

لكن هذه العبارة :

"المباني مسبقة الصب أفضل من المباني البيتونية الكلاسيكية من ناحية سهولة التنفيذ و توفير الوقت "

لا يمكن ان تكون صحيحة على اطلاقها.


----------



## رزق حجاوي (30 يوليو 2016)

no_way قال:


> استاذ رزق
> ممكن شرح عن موضوع تسليح مقاومة اجهاد الثقب
> لانى اول مرة اشوفها​


السلام عليكم
لقد تم شرح هذا الموضوع بالتفصيل في مشاركات سابقة بالمتلقى واليك بعضا منها
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t343394-2.html
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t373091.html
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t207901-9.html


----------



## رزق حجاوي (1 أغسطس 2016)

السلام عليكم
اليكم هذه الصور توضح طريق تنفيذ اعمال الحفر واعمال تجهيز المكاتب للموقع في ظروف خاصة جدا ... وهي منقول من موقع civil engineering discoveries


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (11 أغسطس 2016)

من مصطلحات المنشات الصناعية ​ storm Drain Ditch >​ خنادق يتم عملها لاستقبل المياه حالة الامطار ,, ​ خنادق عبارة عن شكل U << >​ 







تبدا بتحديد الحفر بمحطة الرصد المتكاملة Total station ​ ويراعى انك تزود ابعاد الحفر لزم اعمال تقوية النجارة من الخارج . ​ بعد ذلك تقوم بعمل دك للتربة واختبارها وعمل طبقة الخرسانة العادية . ​ وبعد ذلك . 



​ جسم الخندق فى حالة الارتفاع صغير . يفضل انك تعمل الحوائط مع القاعدة مرة واحدة بدلا من عمل موقف مياه بين القاعدة والارضية ويضيع عليك الكصير من الوقت . ​ ويقوى الجنب بدقرات من الخارج ويستعان ايضا بالرزاجين المائية , ​ وجب بعد الانتهاء من النجارة الداخلية وقبل عمل الجنب الخارجى يتم تثبيت angle bar يتم تحميل عليه تغطية الترنش فيما بعد . 



































​ فى حالة ارتفاع الحوائط كبير ​ يتم عمل الارضية وتركيب موقف مياه water stooper​ *  يتم عمل ماسورة خرسانية للتوصيل بين الخنادق حالة وجود طريق مرورى . 











​ * ويتم تغطية الخندق اما تبغطية معدنية grating او غطار خرسانى Concrete cover​










وعذرا على الجودة الضعيفة للصور ,,,


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (11 أغسطس 2016)

استلام منسوب نجارة السقف بالميزان ,,,


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (14 أغسطس 2016)

صورة أثناء انشاء مطار الامير محمد بن عبد العزيز بالمدينة المنورة ,,, 

انهاء نهاية الاعمدة بهذا الشكل اولى ... ام عمل رجل لحديد الاعمدة السقف .. 












,,,,,


----------



## usama_usama2003 (19 أغسطس 2016)

الشكل الثاني أفضل من حيث اتصال العناصر ومقاومة المنشأ للرياح والزلازل


----------



## mostafa rab (26 أغسطس 2016)

هل انا بااعمل الموضوع ده مرة واحده بس ولااكتر من مرة ؟وامتى انا بااستعملها ؟هل قبل الصب ولا بعده ولو بعده بيكون باد ايه ؟هل ممكن لو حديد صدى قعلا الموضوع ده ينفع فيه ولالازم يكون قبل ماالحديد يصدى ؟؟وشكرا جزيلا


----------



## mostafa rab (26 أغسطس 2016)

مشاركة [2065]


mostafa rab قال:


> هل انا بااعمل الموضوع ده مرة واحده بس ولااكتر من مرة ؟وامتى انا بااستعملها ؟هل قبل الصب ولا بعده ولو بعده بيكون باد ايه ؟هل ممكن لو حديد صدى قعلا الموضوع ده ينفع فيه ولالازم يكون قبل ماالحديد يصدى ؟؟وشكرا جزيلا


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (27 أغسطس 2016)

mostafa rab قال:


> هل انا بااعمل الموضوع ده مرة واحده بس ولااكتر من مرة ؟وامتى انا بااستعملها ؟هل قبل الصب ولا بعده ولو بعده بيكون باد ايه ؟هل ممكن لو حديد صدى قعلا الموضوع ده ينفع فيه ولالازم يكون قبل ماالحديد يصدى ؟؟وشكرا جزيلا



لو ممكن توضح سؤالك اكتر م. مصطفى .


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (27 أغسطس 2016)

من مصطلحات المنشات الصناعية Anchor Bolt with sleeve​ 














الطبيعى والمعتاد عليه فى الجوايط او مسامير الانكور بولت . مسمار عادى يتم تثبيته حسب المكان المطلوب . 






​ ولكن فى نوع يكون حول المسمار جراب بلاستيكى يكون حول المسمار ويتم صب الخرسانة عليه بالجراب . ​ وبعد الانتهاء من الصب يم قطع اعلى الجراب وملئه بمونة غير قابلة للانكماش .. ​ لااعلم تحديدا فائدة الجراب ؟ هل هو لعمل عزل ولو جزء لاهتزارزات الماكينات التى يتم تركيبها على المسمار ​ او ترك مساحة لعمل تعديل وتحريك المسار وضبطه اذا ورد هناك خطا فى مكان المسار لملائمة قواعد الماكينات . ​ فى الصورة التالية .. ​ على سقف خرسانى يتم تركيب معدات ميكانيكية . ​ وتم استخدام هذا النوع من المسامير .. ​


----------



## alomody (29 أغسطس 2016)

Anchor Sleeves







Wilson Anchor Sleeves and Contec Anchor Sleeves are high impact plastic parts used as an in place form, to create a free area when setting anchor bolts for equipment. This opening allows the anchor bolt alignment to be adjusted.


Expansion or non-shrinking grout is cast into the anchor sleeve around the bolt when equipment is set. This cost effective method allows for quick and easy final placement of equipment and structural steel. Anchor sleeves are used on a variety of projects including: power plants, paper mills, and manufacturing facilities.


Stock
We inventory a large quantity of Wilson and Contec Anchor Sleeves ready for immediate shipment.


Sizes: 1⁄2“- 3”
Material: High-Density Polyethylene


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (6 سبتمبر 2016)

التلاعب عن عمل اختبار الكثافة الحقلية باستخدام الجهاز النووى 
FDT Using Nuclear test >
طبعا الميزة الجميلة فى الجهاز انه يعطيك قيمة كثافة التربة فى الحال . دون اخذ عينات للموقع وخلافه وقد تكون عرضة للتلاعب بها ... 
لكن هنا ايضا قد يتم التلاعب بالنتائج .. 

1- هنا قيم ل Proctor value يتم ادخالها قبل بدء الاختبار . وحسب انواع التربة التى ستم اختبارها يتم تحديد قمة بروكتور . 
وفى قيم محددة طبقا للموااصفات من المعمل او الجهة المسؤولة عن الاختبارات .. فتاخد بالك منها . 
وعمق الطبقة ايضا قيمة يتم ادخالها 2 بوصة او 4 بوصة ... قد يتم تغيير عمق الطبقة ويمر الاختبار بنجاح . 







2- قد تكون قيمة بروكتور مضبوطة وعمق الطبقة مضبوط . 
لكن اثناء قيام العامل بعمل فتحة لوضع الجهاز بها .يضع حصاة - حبة صخر صغيرة - داخل الفتحة وهى كفيلة بنجاح الاختبار .


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (10 سبتمبر 2016)

فى الصورة التالية . 
قاعدة خرسانية كقاعدة لماكينة فى احد المصانع ,,, 
تلاحظ فى الصورة ظهور شروخ طولية على محيط القاعدة ... 
والسبب حسب ظنى .. ان تم صب قاعدة حتى اسفل الشرخ . ووالجزء الذى تم صبه فوق الشرخ تم صبه صبه بعد فترة تقارب الساعة . 
وعند تعرض القاعدة لاجهادات حرارية . ظهرت هذه الشروخ .... 
لكن كيف تعالج شرخ مثل هذا الشرخ اذا ظره لديك فى قاعدة او حائط خرسانى او ارضية خرسانية .. 
ولكن هذا فقط للشروخ السطحية وليست عميقة - لانها العميقة خطرة انشائية - والسطحية غير خطرة . 
فيجب ان توسع منطقة الشرخ على شكل حرف V >>> ثم تملئه بمادة ايبوكسية تستطيع ان تتحمل اجهادات الشد فى هذه المنطقة .. 
















وهذه صورة فى ارضية خرسانية Slab on grade ظهر فيها شرخ نتيجة فاصل صب . 

فيجب ان يتم توسعة الشرخ اولا وملئه بماة ايبوكسية 






ممكن تعالج الشرخ بمونة اسمنتية . لكن سرعان ما يعاود الشرخ الظهر مرة اخرى . خاص مع ارتفاع درجات الحرارة .
* المادة الايبوكسية التى استخدمت فى علاج القاعدة اعلاه مادة من فوسام Nitomortar TC 2000


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (10 سبتمبر 2016)

القاعدة الخرسانية فى الصورة التالية ماذا تعنى اللافتة على القاعدة .. 




]







>>> N.C.R Hold 
حسب المواصفات يجب ان يستمر معالجة القاعدة سبعة ايام متتالية مع تغطيتها بالخبيش porlab
ولكن توقف المعالجة . فاضطر جهة Quality Control عمل تقرير عدم مطابقة non conformance report NCR 
وهنا فى مثل هذه الحالة لاغلاق ال ncr يجب ان يقوم باختبار مطرقة شميدت . ويجب الانتظار مدة 21 يوم تقريبا . لعمل اختبار المطرقة . 
وتتوقف جميع الاعمال حول القاعدة سواء ردم او عزل وخلافه حتى يتم اغلاق التقرير ....


----------



## no_way (14 سبتمبر 2016)

Civil Ahmed Ragab قال:


> التلاعب عن عمل اختبار الكثافة الحقلية باستخدام الجهاز النووى
> FDT Using Nuclear test >
> طبعا الميزة الجميلة فى الجهاز انه يعطيك قيمة كثافة التربة فى الحال . دون اخذ عينات للموقع وخلافه وقد تكون عرضة للتلاعب بها ...
> لكن هنا ايضا قد يتم التلاعب بالنتائج ..
> ...



جزاكم الله خيرا قابلت موضوع التلاعب ده فى اكتر من مكان بعض الاماكن كانوا بيحطوا حصى والبعض كان بيتلاعب فى قيمة البروكتور وفيه نقطه احب اعلق عليها لو النتيجة طلعت اكتر من 100% اظن كده الاختبار يعتبر فاشل ؟ لان فى ظنى ممكن تواجد صخور او ما شابه او التربة الى اتعمل عليها الاختبار فى المعمل غير التربه فى الموقع . استفسار برضه لو المحتوى المائى المطلوب مثلا كما بتقرير المعمل 7 الحدود المسموح يوصل ليها فى الموقع كام ؟


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (17 سبتمبر 2016)

no_way قال:


> جزاكم الله خيرا قابلت موضوع التلاعب ده فى اكتر من مكان بعض الاماكن كانوا بيحطوا حصى والبعض كان بيتلاعب فى قيمة البروكتور وفيه نقطه احب اعلق عليها لو النتيجة طلعت اكتر من 100% اظن كده الاختبار يعتبر فاشل ؟ لان فى ظنى ممكن تواجد صخور او ما شابه او التربة الى اتعمل عليها الاختبار فى المعمل غير التربه فى الموقع . استفسار برضه لو المحتوى المائى المطلوب مثلا كما بتقرير المعمل 7 الحدود المسموح يوصل ليها فى الموقع كام ؟



ولك مثله ان شاء الله ...
نقطة ان الاختبار يعدى100 % ممكن غض النظر عنها . لانك ايضا بتاخذ اكتر من نقطة . 
بالنسبة للمحتوى المائى ممكن يتقبل لغاية 10 . بعد كده بترفض لان التربة بيكون مياه زائدة وقد تكون ايضا ظاهرة للعين المجردة .


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (17 سبتمبر 2016)

_*فواصل التحكم Control Joint -- Contraction Joint*_​_*







تم الاشارة فى مشاركة سابقة عن ان فواصل التمدد Expansion Joint Or Isolation Joint 
*_​_*وهى التى تكون بين صبة الارضية Salb On grade وعنصر انشائى زى الاعمدة زى الحوائط زى قواعد خزانات وخلافه . *_​_*يتم وضع Packing rod ثم ملئ الفاصل بمادة مالئة قابلة للتمدد كمادة Theioflex من شركة فوسام ...













*_​_*وهنا ايضا بالنسبة لفواصل التحكم بعد قطعها بالمنشار او عملها قبل صب الخرسانة . يتم ملئها بمادة مالئة . *_​_*















** ملاحظة جانبية لعمق الفاصل اعتماد على الكود الامريكى .



*_


----------



## no_way (20 سبتمبر 2016)

Civil Ahmed Ragab قال:


> ولك مثله ان شاء الله ...
> نقطة ان الاختبار يعدى100 % ممكن غض النظر عنها . لانك ايضا بتاخذ اكتر من نقطة .
> بالنسبة للمحتوى المائى ممكن يتقبل لغاية 10 . بعد كده بترفض لان التربة بيكون مياه زائدة وقد تكون ايضا ظاهرة للعين المجردة .



جزاكم الله خيرا
لكن انا قابلت فى بعض المشاريع (ابراج الضغط العالى مثلا) ممكن فى البرج الواحد (40م*40م ) كل النتايج بتكون فوق 100% 
الكلام ده مش فى كل الابراج فى بعضها ..
بالنسبة لموضوع المحتوى المائى ايه القيمه الدنيا المسموح بها اذا كان المكتوب فى التقرير مثلا 7 ؟


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (21 سبتمبر 2016)

no_way قال:


> جزاكم الله خيرا
> لكن انا قابلت فى بعض المشاريع (ابراج الضغط العالى مثلا) ممكن فى البرج الواحد (40م*40م ) كل النتايج بتكون فوق 100%
> الكلام ده مش فى كل الابراج فى بعضها ..
> بالنسبة لموضوع المحتوى المائى ايه القيمه الدنيا المسموح بها اذا كان المكتوب فى التقرير مثلا 7 ؟



فكرة ان تقابل فوق 100 % ممكنة جدا . مع استخدام Compacting roller ممكن تعدى .. 
القيمة الدنيا - مش اعرفها -- 
بس اظن ما ينفعش نتكلم عنها . لانك بطبيعة الحال بتحاول تزود ميه علشان تدمك كويس . لذا الاحتياط للقيمة القصوى التى لان تعداها . 
وممكن يكون فى فعلا قيمة دنيا لكنى مش اعرف .. 

** وابقى حاول تشاركنا بعض الصور لقواعد ابراج الاتصالات . دا موضوع نادر صوره .. :84:


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (23 سبتمبر 2016)

_*ما الاختبار الذى يقيسه الوعاء فى الصورة التالية ... *__*












الوعاء يقيس محتوى الهواء فى الخرسانة الجاهزة . ويتم عمله مع عمل مكعبات او اسطوانات اختبار مقاومة الضغط .. ومع اختبار الهبوط Slump test 
فيقيس محتوى الهواء . بطريقة الضغط . ولا داعى للدخول فى تفاصيل عمل الاختبار .
وطبقا للكود المصرى . 
ويتم مقارنة النتائج بالقيم التالية حسب مقاس الركام 
7 % فى حالة استخدام ركام بمقاس اعتبار أكبر من 10 مم
6 % فى حالة استخدام ركام بمقاس اعتبار أكبر من 15 مم
5 % فى حالة استخدام ركام بمقاس اعتبار أكبر من 20 مم
4 % فى حالة استخدام ركام بمقاس اعتبار أكبر من 40 مم ... 

** اقتباس من الدكتور محمود امام .
ان احد العوامل المؤثرة فى قابلية تشغيل الخرسانة . 
ان الهواء المحبوس يساعد على قابلية تشغيل الخرسانة اذا كانت نسبته من 3- 7 % ..
فى المرفقات الجزئية من كود مواصفات المواد الامريكية Astm
*_


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (24 سبتمبر 2016)

حائط خرسانى لخزان دائرى لارتفاع تقريبا 7م ,,, 





















تم الصب بمعدل سريع وكما يقال فرقع الجنب ,,, the concrete was poured come out from the formwork 
صب الحوائط المرتفعة يجب ان يكون من العناية بمكان .. 
فكرة الصب مرة واحدة حاجة موفرة جدا وقتا ومجهودا .. لكن اذا فرقع الجنب او فتحت الشدة . هذا يقلب عليك اتجاه الرياح تماما .. 
التقويات والنهايز للشدة يجب ان يتم فحصها بعناية واكثر من مرة .. 
واهم من الشدة وتقويتها .صب الخرسانة . يجب ان يكون معدل صب الخرسانة بمعدل بطئ . 
لازم تستنى الخرسانة تساعدك انها تتحمل معاك فى الضغط . يعنى لو تصب 1.5م . على كامل طول الحائط . صم تعود لتصل ل 2.5م على كامل طول الحائط.. وهكذا . 
تستنى ان الخرسانة اللى تحت تكون مسكت شوية فتمسكنفسها وتمسك جنب النجارة . .. 
المشكلة ان الخرسانة اللى تحت تشك . لكن لازم تتجاوز النقطة دى . لانها مش هتكون مؤثرة خاصة مع استخدام الهزاز فتتماسك الخرسانة الجديدة والقديمة ... 

** لازم يكون ف 3 او 4 هزازات خرسانة . وخرطوم او هوز الهزاز 10 م ... علشان يساعدك .توصل لاسفل الحائط 

** لازم توفر منصة امنة لحركة العمال وسهولة حركتهم للصب ودمك الخرسانة . 

** اكتر من نجار يبقى واقف . نجارين تحت ونجارين فوق . هما بيحسوا بجنب النجارة شوية .لو حاجة طرقعت او زرجينة طقت . بيوقف الخرسانة . ولو فى حاجة فتحت يلحقها . 

** المشكلة مع الاستشارى .ارتفاع الصب ما ينفعش يتجاوز 2.5م .. لازم تربط مع مصنع الخرسانة يوفر ليك هوز او خرطوم او لى بلاستيك بحيث يتربط فى لندة البمب pump بحيث انه ارتفاع 6م . يقل ل 3م تقريبا اوزيادة شوية . مش مشكلة ما دام الاستشارى بيشوف الخرطوم البلاستيك بيطمن شوية ومع الهزازات الدنيا بتمشى . 

ومع تنساش تظبط العمال بالبيبسى والاكل . 

دا اللى ورد على بالى . اذا كان لدى احد الزملاء نصائح اضافية لتفادى مثل هذه المشكلة . فيتكرم بها .


----------



## مصطفي عبد الرازق19 (19 أكتوبر 2016)

اولا شكرا على المجهود 
ثانيا اريد ان اعرف ما بالصور


----------



## no_way (20 أكتوبر 2016)

مصطفي عبد الرازق19 قال:


> اولا شكرا على المجهود
> ثانيا اريد ان اعرف ما بالصور
> 
> 
> ...



اجبت على الصور التى اظن انى على علم بها او مر عليه رؤيتها


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (22 أكتوبر 2016)

Civil Ahmed Ragab قال:


> *من اعمال الامان والسلامة التى نوه اليها سابقا م. رزق فى مشاركة سابقة .
> اعمال الحماية لحديد التسليح . بوضح rebar cap لحماية العمال من الحواف الحادة للحديد .
> 
> 
> ...



استكمالا على المشاركة السابقة .. 
شكل بسيط لكابة الحماية لحديد التسليح لمتطلبات الامان والسلامة . 
بشكل بسيط جدا ولكنها تفر الحماية المطلوبة . خاصة اذا كان طلب مخصوص لراس الحمماية صعب .


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (22 أكتوبر 2016)

مصطفي عبد الرازق19 قال:


> اولا شكرا على المجهود
> ثانيا اريد ان اعرف ما بالصور
> 
> 
> ...



اتمنى يكون اغلب الصور وضح . وهو ايضا على حد علمى .


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (22 أكتوبر 2016)

مصطلحات السلالم .


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (28 أكتوبر 2016)

تسليح الكمرة الطرفية LEDGE BEAM التى يتم صبها فى الموقع In - situ لتحميل البلاطات سابقة الاجهاد > Hollow Core slabs

قد تكون سابقة الصب . 











وقد يتم صبها فى الموقع ..


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (28 أكتوبر 2016)

التخانات الشائعة لبلاطات الهلوكور Hollow Core slab HCs







150 -200 - 250 -320 -400- 500 mm


----------



## Civil M.Helmy (11 نوفمبر 2016)

السلام عليكم 
لو سمحتوا يا بشمهندسين كنت عايز اعرف معلومات عن ( الدور الميزانين )
شكله ايه ؟ وبنعمله ليه ؟
لو أمكن يعنى كل المعلومات المتوفره عنه


----------



## رزق حجاوي (11 نوفمبر 2016)

Civil M.Helmy قال:


> السلام عليكم
> لو سمحتوا يا بشمهندسين كنت عايز اعرف معلومات عن ( الدور الميزانين )
> شكله ايه ؟ وبنعمله ليه ؟
> لو أمكن يعنى كل المعلومات المتوفره عنه


السلام عليكم
لقد تمت الاجابة على مثل هذا السؤال في وقت سابق 











وللمزيد
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t196663.html


----------



## Civil M.Helmy (11 نوفمبر 2016)

شكرا مهندس رزق


----------



## no_way (12 نوفمبر 2016)

Civil Ahmed Ragab قال:


> ولك مثله ان شاء الله ...
> نقطة ان الاختبار يعدى100 % ممكن غض النظر عنها . لانك ايضا بتاخذ اكتر من نقطة .
> بالنسبة للمحتوى المائى ممكن يتقبل لغاية 10 . بعد كده بترفض لان التربة بيكون مياه زائدة وقد تكون ايضا ظاهرة للعين المجردة .[/QUOTE
> 
> ...


----------



## no_way (12 نوفمبر 2016)

الموضوع ده مهم وقابلته اكتر من مره وحصل اختلاف كتير نرجو التوضيح


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (29 نوفمبر 2016)

no_way قال:


> الموضوع ده مهم وقابلته اكتر من مره وحصل اختلاف كتير نرجو التوضيح



نقطة المحتوى المائى لما تكون قليلة . صراحة ليس عندى علم بها . 
لان المنطقى انك كمهندس بتحاول تزود الميه - نسبيا - لامكانية دمك التربة جيدا . 
اما تقليل المياه فلم اتعرض لها . وربما يفيدنا يها احد الزملاء ان شاء الله ..


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (29 نوفمبر 2016)

مجموعة صور لتركيب كمرة سابقة الاجهاد Prestressed لاحد الكبارى الانشائية فى الاحساء بالمملكة السعودية . 
كل باكية عبارة عن 17 كمرة grider
ولكن طريقة تركيب griders بهذه الروافع الهيدرولكية الحديدية لا اعلم تفاصليها - ولكن احاول البحث عنها - لاحقا . 
وربما يفيدنا بها احد الزملاء ممكن لديه خبرة باعمال الكبارى او الجسور . 



































































الصور فى المرفقات اذا لم تظهر .


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (30 نوفمبر 2016)

استكمالا على المشاركة السابقة ... 
وهنا طريقة مختلفة فى التنفيذ لاحد الجسور فى مدينة الرياض بالمملكة السعودية . . 
فى المشاركة السابقة الكمرات سابقة الاجهاد prestressed Grider فى ونش برجى Tower Crane بيحمل الكمرات على تريلا تستطيع حمل الكمرة . 
هنا عربة جاهزة يمكنها رفع الكمرة وتحريكها وصولا الى موقع الرفع .. 

** والاختلاف الثانى رفع الكمرة ليس بروافع هيدوليكة كالسابقة ولكن بونشين متحركين Mobile Cranes 































الصور فى المرفقات اذا لم تظهر .


----------



## امين الزريقي (2 ديسمبر 2016)

Civil Ahmed Ragab قال:


> استكمالا على المشاركة السابقة ...
> وهنا طريقة مختلفة فى التنفيذ لاحد الجسور فى مدينة الرياض بالمملكة السعودية . .
> فى المشاركة السابقة الكمرات سابقة الاجهاد prestressed Grider فى ونش برجى Tower Crane بيحمل الكمرات على تريلا تستطيع حمل الكمرة .
> هنا عربة جاهزة يمكنها رفع الكمرة وتحريكها وصولا الى موقع الرفع ..
> ...



الحقيقة ان الرافعة البرجية tower crane لا يمكن استخدامها لرفع الكمرات التي قد يصل وزنها الى 60 او 70 طنا. من الممكن استخدامه في اعمال المناولة في الموقع لرفع حمولات لغاية بضعة اطنان فقط .

شكرا لك على هذه الاضافات.


----------



## امين الزريقي (2 ديسمبر 2016)

Civil Ahmed Ragab قال:


> مجموعة صور لتركيب كمرة سابقة الاجهاد Prestressed لاحد الكبارى الانشائية فى الاحساء بالمملكة السعودية .
> كل باكية عبارة عن 17 كمرة grider
> ولكن طريقة تركيب griders بهذه الروافع الهيدرولكية الحديدية لا اعلم تفاصليها - ولكن احاول البحث عنها - لاحقا .
> وربما يفيدنا بها احد الزملاء ممكن لديه خبرة باعمال الكبارى او الجسور .
> ...



السلام عليكم 

هذه الرافعة معروفة باسم launching girder وهي طريقة فعالة للتركيب خصوصا عندما تكون الجسور فوق اودية عميقة او تكون فيها عوائق تمنع استخدام الرافعات العادية . في هذه الطريقة تتحرك الرافعة هذه جانبيا حيث تقوم بتركيب الكمرات المؤلفة للباكية الواحدة و طوليا حيث تنتقل من باكية لاخرى وتستند على الركائز الرئيسية والطرفية وتحمل الكمرات التي تنقل وتوضع في مكان يسمح بمناولتها للرافعات تلك التي تقوم برفعها ونقلها الى موقع التركيب كما هو ظاهر في الصور.


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (4 ديسمبر 2016)

*فى المنشآت الصناعية Industrial Projects ..**


*​*خنداق صرف المياه او صرف المطر *​*اولا خارج المصنع اى على الطرق الخارجية او الرئيسية *​*هناك 3 انواع لخندق استقبال المياه او صرف المياه . Storm Drainage*​*اما يكون الخندق يسمح للمرور وحركة السيارات عليه ويكون مغطى بغطاء خرسانى Concrete Coverارتفاعه على الاقل 25 سم . 
*​*ويكون فى ركبة داخل الخدنق لتحميل الغطاء عليها . كما فى الصور التالية 


*​*















**او يكون مغطى بشبكة معدنية Grating وهى مجرد تغطية ولا تصلح لحركة السيارات .*​*










**خندق فيه جزء بغطاء خرسانى والباقى بشبكة تغطية *​*





**او بيكون فى خندق مفتوح بتكون ارضيته عبارة عن زلط بحجم مختلف . ولا اعلم متى يستخدم هذا النوع المفتوح . *​*















ويستكمل فى المشاركة القادمة الخندق فى المصنع من الداخل .*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (5 ديسمبر 2016)

*استكمالا على المشاركة السابقة . 
بالنسبة لمصنع من الداخل . 
يتم عمل الخندق لتصريف المياه او السروائل على الارضيات وفى نوعين 
اما يكون الخندق مغطى بشبكة معدنية كالسابق ذكرها grating 







او بغطاء يسمى Chequraed Plate







والاختلاف يجب ان تحدده لان يختلف Angle Bar المستخدم للتحميل .. 
واما ان يكون على شكل L او على شكل حرف Z 







وهذا الخنادق كلها فى النهاية تصب فى خزان Sump > يركب عليه معدات لرفع هذه المياه 





*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (10 ديسمبر 2016)

Civil Ahmed Ragab قال:


> فى المشاريه ذات الاهمية . والتى تهتم بمتطلبات الامن والسلامة .
> يجب عليك كمهندس قبل البدء فى اى عمل ان تقوم بطلب اذن من مسؤول الامن والسلامة Work Permit
> 
> 
> ...



واستكمالا على المشاركة السابقة فى اذن يسمى​ 
zzsafety permit commissioning​ 







المنطقة غالبا بدا تسليمها للجهة المسؤولة . فاى اعمال كترميم او اصلاح يتطلب توقيع الجهة المسؤولة . ​ وغالبا يتم احاطة المنطقة بشبك امان . ويتم عمل لوح تطلب منك هذا الاذن قبل القيام باى اعمال . 











​ فى الصورة التالية . كان فى حاجة لعمل ترميم للارضية . ولكن هذه المنطقة بالمعدات بدء تجريبها . فبل البدء فى العمل يجب عمل permit commissioning منعا لحدوث مشاكل . ودراية الجهة المسؤولة عن العمل . ​ 




​


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (12 ديسمبر 2016)

مكان العمود بالنسبة لقاعدة عمود سابق الصب Precast Fence


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (14 ديسمبر 2016)

فى اعمال شبكات الصرف الصحى ,,,
صورة لاحد طرق تنفيذ البيارات بالتغويص 

تم عمل الجزء السفلي للبياره من الحديد ويسمى خنزيره وتكون على شكل مثلث قاعدته تساوي عرض حائط البياره ورأس المثلث ملامس للارض ليسهل عملية الاخترتق في التربه ثم تصب الحوائط الخرسانية للبياره كما بالصورة ثم يتم الحفر من الداخل باستخدام الالة الميكانيكية الظاهرة بالصورة وتسمي الكباش فتغوص البيارة تحت تاثير الوزن ونظل بالتغويص ختي الوصول للعمق المطلوب ثم تتم باقي الاعمال من الداخل .. م. احمد عبد الظاهر .






​


----------



## شاهندة سمير (16 ديسمبر 2016)

جزاكم الله خيرا ... هذا ماكنت ابحث عنه ... يعطيك العافية


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (17 ديسمبر 2016)

صورة لحقن جدار خزان خرسانى ..
بمادة من مواد الحقن من شركة فوسام ومن المواد الل ممكن تعتمدها اذا قابت مشكلة فى تسريب المياه Water Leakage ,,,
وتعرضنا بالتفصيل فى مشاركة سابقة لعملية الحقن . ولكن بمادة اخرى .
,,وللاسف الجدار فى اغلبه فيه تسريب للمياه ..


----------



## شاهندة سمير (18 ديسمبر 2016)

يوجد صور ببداية الموضوع لاتظهر ... هل هي موجودة بصفحات أخرى.... يعطيك العافيه


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (18 ديسمبر 2016)

شاهندة سمير قال:


> يوجد صور ببداية الموضوع لاتظهر ... هل هي موجودة بصفحات أخرى.... يعطيك العافيه



للاسف م. شاهيناز الموقع الذى كان يتم رفع الصور قام بحذفها ,,
وكما اشرت على زميل اشار الى هذه النقطة .. وعرضت عليه ان يحدد المشاركة المطلوبة - كما يمكنك- وابحث عن صورها وساقوم برفع صورها مرة أخرى ..
بالتوفيق ان شاء الله .


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (18 ديسمبر 2016)

بالنسبة لاختبارات التربة . Salinity test

بالنسبة لطبقة الاساس تحت الاسفلت Bas course 








من الاختبارات المطلوبة قبل البدء فى رش طبقة Tack coat​





من الاختبارات التى تتم على طبقة الاساس Basecourse تحت طبقة الاسفلت .​





والتى قد يطلب - حسب ما اظن - فى المشاريع الهامة .​ فاختبار الدمك والتاكد من درجة دمك التربة كاختبار اساسى . ومعه اختبار نسبة الاملاح .​ والمطلوب منك كمهندس موقع فقط معرفة اسم الاختبار وانهمطلوب قبل بدء الترتيب للاسفلت 






صورة لتقرير الاختبار .بيحدد الاس الهيدروجينى - الاملاح الذائبة الكلية - نسبة الكبريتات - نسبة الكلوريدات


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (20 ديسمبر 2016)

بالنسبة لتنفيذ الرصف الاسفلتى ..
عن عمل وصلة حديثة بقديمة ..
يتم قطع مسافة مناسبة من نهاية الطريق بقصاصة قطع الاسفلت . 
ومن ثم دهان جانب الاسفلت بطبقة رش لاصقة tack Coat ,وليس مادة prime coat
حيث ان ما يرش تحت طبقة الاسفلت هذه طبقة تشريب prime coat


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (20 ديسمبر 2016)

*هناك معدل رش للبيتومينات السائلة Asphalt Cutback **
لطبقة التشريب او طبقة اللصق tack coat - prime coat
ازاى تحدد معدل الرش كلتر /م2 او كجم /م2

بيكون فى لوح صاج اوورقة كرتون ايا كان المتاح .. وسيارة الرش بتمر عليه . ويتم وزنه قبل الرش وبعد الرش . 
ومنه يتم تحديد معدل الرش ..
ولو المعدل قليل من المواصفات . ممكن السيارة تقلل سرعتها .*


----------



## شاهندة سمير (21 ديسمبر 2016)

Civil Ahmed Ragab قال:


> للاسف م. شاهيناز الموقع الذى كان يتم رفع الصور قام بحذفها ,,
> وكما اشرت على زميل اشار الى هذه النقطة .. وعرضت عليه ان يحدد المشاركة المطلوبة - كما يمكنك- وابحث عن صورها وساقوم برفع صورها مرة أخرى ..
> بالتوفيق ان شاء الله .


يعطيك العافية أخى ... أريد صور المشاركة 11
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t329132-post2684596.html#post2684596

و14
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t329132-post2684930.html#post2684930

و16
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t329132-post2684953.html#post2684953

وياليت لو حضرتك مجمع صور ماتم حذفه فى بداية الموضوع تضغطها للتحميل ...ولك جزيل الشكر على المجهود المتميز...


----------



## Civil M.Helmy (21 ديسمبر 2016)

السلام عليكم لو سمحتم يا بشمهندسين عايز اعرف الفرق بين الروبير والصفر المعمارى ؟ غير التعريفات يعنى انا عارف ان الروبير هو نقطه ثابته معلومه المنسوب والكلام النظرى عارفه بس انا عايز التطبيق ياريت توضيح بالصور لان الموضوع دا مش لاقى حد يقولى عليه صح وياريت ازاى اعرف احدد الروبير واجيب منه باقى المناسيب وعفوا ع الاطاله


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (21 ديسمبر 2016)

شاهندة سمير قال:


> يعطيك العافية أخى ... أريد صور المشاركة 11
> http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t329132-post2684596.html#post2684596
> 
> و14
> ...



صور المشاركة رقم 11 . فى المرفق الاول 

صور المشاركة 14 - 16 فى المرفق الثانى . للاسف صور المشاركة نفسها لم اعثر عليها . لكن مرفق صور مشابهة توضح الفكرة عامة خاصة انها فكرة بسيطة . 
وللاسف تجمع الصور فى بداية الموضوع لم اكن ارتبها جيدا فمجمع الصور ليس متوفرا . لكن احاول ترتيب الامر قدر الامكان .


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (21 ديسمبر 2016)

*استكمالا على البيتومينات السائلة او Cutback asphalt 
MC- RC- SC **












فى المشاركة السابقة وضح كيفية ثياس معدل او كثافة الرش سواء لطبقة التاسيس Prime Coat او طبقة اللصق Tack Coat 
ولكن ما هى البيتومينات السائلة . 






الفرق بين MC1 - Rc2






* درجة حرارة الرش المطلوب لرش كل مادة 






** معدل الرش الملطوب قياس كثافته فى المشاركة السابقة 





*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (21 ديسمبر 2016)

Civil M.Helmy قال:


> السلام عليكم لو سمحتم يا بشمهندسين عايز اعرف الفرق بين الروبير والصفر المعمارى ؟ غير التعريفات يعنى انا عارف ان الروبير هو نقطه ثابته معلومه المنسوب والكلام النظرى عارفه بس انا عايز التطبيق ياريت توضيح بالصور لان الموضوع دا مش لاقى حد يقولى عليه صح وياريت ازاى اعرف احدد الروبير واجيب منه باقى المناسيب وعفوا ع الاطاله



الموضوع عملى اكتر منه نظرى 






تخيل فى حديقة وهيتعمل فيها بلاط انترلوك الناس هتمشى عليه . وهقولك اعمل خزان (4*4* عمق 3م ) منسوبه هو منسوب سطح الرصيف 
وهقولك اعمل كافتريا منسوب البلاط بتاعها اعلى من منسوب الرصيف ب 50 سم ,,, 
وعايزين نبدا الحفر . نحفر الخزان بابعاده بعمق 3م ,, ونحفر قواعد الكافتريا . فهتنزل بالحفر اد ايه ؟؟ 








فانت كمهندس لو شغال على جهاز الميزان . بتاخد منسوب الرصيف هو كصفر ليك . مثلا حطيت الميزان وقرات على القامة 1.2م . 
وعايز تشيك على منسوب الحفر للخزان . 
يبقى عندك منسوب سطح الميزان 1.2م .. وتزود عليهم 3م . ( عمق الخزان ) تحت الصفر او تحت منسوب الرصيف) 
يبقى المفروض تقرا على القامة 3+1.2 =4.2م ... 







مثلا منسوب الدور الارضى يرتفع 50 سم عن الصفر بتاعك او منسوب الرصيف . 
فانت بتعمل القاعدة وتعمل العمود وتعمل ميدة وبعد كده التشطيب مثلا 10 سم ( بالرمل بالبلاط )
يبقى منسوب ضهر الميدة 49 سم . وتحسب ارتفاع الميدة كام وتحب منسوبه وتحسب ارتفاع العمود وتشوف منوبه كام . وتحسب عمق القاعدة وتحسب منسوبها كام .... وهكذا . وتبقى كده برده حسبت عمق الحفر للمينى بتاع الكافتيريا .







دا بمفهوم بسيط . اتمنى يكون وضح . وزى ا قولت مهندس حلمى الموضوع عملى اكتر منه نظرى . 
اقصد مجرد ما تكون فعلا بتعمل ده عملى هيفهمك اكتر من كلام كتير ...


----------



## Civil M.Helmy (21 ديسمبر 2016)

شكرا جدا مهندس احمد رجب 
لكن بالنسبه للروبير دا بعرفه ازاى وهل هو نفسه الصفر المعمارى ولا مختلف ؟ وبحسبه ازاى 
ولو انا ف صحراء مثلا وفيش جمبى طريق او اى مساكن بحدد الروبير والصفر المعمارى ازاى ؟
استحملنى شويه معلش يا هندسه لان الموضوع دا شاغلنى شويه وعايز احسمه 
وشكرا لحضرتك


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (22 ديسمبر 2016)

Civil M.Helmy قال:


> شكرا جدا مهندس احمد رجب
> لكن بالنسبه للروبير دا بعرفه ازاى وهل هو نفسه الصفر المعمارى ولا مختلف ؟ وبحسبه ازاى
> ولو انا ف صحراء مثلا وفيش جمبى طريق او اى مساكن بحدد الروبير والصفر المعمارى ازاى ؟
> استحملنى شويه معلش يا هندسه لان الموضوع دا شاغلنى شويه وعايز احسمه
> وشكرا لحضرتك



الروبير نقطة مرجعية هيئة المساحة بتحددها ومنها انت بتاخد المناسيب ,, 
ولو انت فى صحراء ما فيش حواليها حاجة . انت بتطلب من الجهة المالكة للمشروع انها تحدد ليك الروبير . ومنسوبه كام ومساح الجهة المالكة بيوضحه .
الصفر المعمارى حسب تصميم عندك وغاليا هيكون منسوب الرصيف مثلا ( اعلى من اسفلت الشارع ) ب حوالى 20 سم .
شوف المشاركة رقم 1571 . فيها فرق بين الروبير والصفر . 
وعايز تستخدم الروبير لتحديد منسوب الصفر المعمارى عندك 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t329132-158.html

اتمنى تكون النقطة وضحت . وما اكونش عقدت الموضوع بحتة نقطة الدوران دى.
ولو ما وضحتش . ما تشغلش بالك . ولما هتيجى تنفذها هتبقى اوضح .


----------



## Civil M.Helmy (22 ديسمبر 2016)

كدا تمام اوى يا هندسه وضحت الحمد لله 
فيه كمان نقطتين محتاج حضرتك توضحهم ليا لو سمحت 
1. لو عندى سقف سوليد وفيه جزء فلات محتاج اعرف تفصيله التسليح والربط بين السوليد والفلات هتكون ازاى ولا هتعامل مع كل بلاطه ع انها سيمبل لوحدها ؟ ياريت لو فيه صور من المواقع يا هندسه 
2. اشاير الاعمده وعلاقتها بالسمل والكمره ,, يعنى بشوف ناس بتعمل اشاير الكمره من بره بحيث انها تحصر العمود جواها وناس تانيه بتعملها بره وناس تالته بتعمل ناحيه جوه وناحيه بره ؟ ايه الصح ولا هى مبتفرقش ؟


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (23 ديسمبر 2016)

Civil M.Helmy قال:


> كدا تمام اوى يا هندسه وضحت الحمد لله
> فيه كمان نقطتين محتاج حضرتك توضحهم ليا لو سمحت
> 1. لو عندى سقف سوليد وفيه جزء فلات محتاج اعرف تفصيله التسليح والربط بين السوليد والفلات هتكون ازاى ولا هتعامل مع كل بلاطه ع انها سيمبل لوحدها ؟ ياريت لو فيه صور من المواقع يا هندسه
> 
> ...



اتمنى تكون النقطة وضحت ...


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (23 ديسمبر 2016)

*من الاختبارات المطلوبة للخرسانة قبل الصب فى الموقع . 
قياس درجة حرارة الخرسانة . فى حدود 35 درجة او اقل حسب الكود . 






** ولكن ما هى درجة الحرارة المطلوب للاسفلت المطلوب قياسها حتى يمكن قبول سيارة الاسفلت ونزولها للفنشر او الفرادة . **






تنص المواصفات على ان اقل درجة حرارة اثناء التسليم للفرادة 140 درجة مئوية .. 
ولازم اعمال الدمك للاسفلت تتم قبل ما الاسفلت يفقد درجة حرارته ويتم قبل ان تصبح درجة الحرارة 100 درجة مئوية . 










*


----------



## شاهندة سمير (24 ديسمبر 2016)

Civil Ahmed Ragab قال:


> صور المشاركة رقم 11 . فى المرفق الاول
> 
> صور المشاركة 14 - 16 فى المرفق الثانى . للاسف صور المشاركة نفسها لم اعثر عليها . لكن مرفق صور مشابهة توضح الفكرة عامة خاصة انها فكرة بسيطة .
> وللاسف تجمع الصور فى بداية الموضوع لم اكن ارتبها جيدا فمجمع الصور ليس متوفرا . لكن احاول ترتيب الامر قدر الامكان .



جزاك الله خيراً أخى ... يعطيك العافية...


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (25 ديسمبر 2016)

* بالنسبة لمواقف السيارات .
مصدات الخرسانية وقوف السيارات . وهنا سابقة الصب . Precast Concrete Parking Curbs 





















وتثبت في الأرضية بخوابير او قضبان حديديه ..


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (25 ديسمبر 2016)

مش مصطلحات المشاريع الانشائية . 
خاصة عند عمل التسليمات النهائية ... قبل التسليم الابتدائى يتم عمل قائمة تسمى *punch List *> 
وغالبا بيكون المبنى اتتهت اعماله بنسبة كبيرة . وقد يتبقى بعض العيوب التي ظهرت قبل التسليم . حدوث ضرر لجزء خرسانى معين بسبب حركة معدات . 
قائمة بالعيوب عامة للتسليم الابتدائى . ويجب ان ينهيها المقاول لاستلام الدفعات المالية المتبقية .


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (31 ديسمبر 2016)

كم عدد المكعبات او الاسطوانات الخرسانية المطلوبة للخرسانة الجاهزة فى الموقع . 
Samples for ready - mix concrete in Site 
بالنسبة للكود المصرى . من كود الاساسات العميقة . 






بالنسبة للكود الامربكى Aci 311






* سؤال خاصة لشركة ارامكو السعودية .. 






*لاحد المشاريع الخاصة .. 











>>
* يتم الرجوع الى كراسة الشروط والمواصفات منعا للجدل . 
* Third Party > مصطلح خاص بالجهة الفنية المسؤولة عن عمل الاختبارات . فى المعمل او الموقع .


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (1 يناير 2017)

من مصطلحات اعمال اللياسة plastering work​ ولكن صورة عامة للملحقات الخاصة بالطوب الاسمنتى ​





وناخذ منها جزء خاصة باعمال المحارة plaster stop Bead / end​










فى اركان اللياسة لاحكام نهايات اللياسة . او المحارة . وحمايتها من التكسر ​ اسفل اللياسة - جوانب اللياسة - فى جوانب فتحات الابواب والشبابيك . كما بالصور التالية 




















.


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (2 يناير 2017)

فى أعمال اللياسة Plaster Works 








تم الاشارة لعمل شبك ممدد Plaster Expanded Metal بين الطوب او الطايوق والاعمدة او الكمرات او الجسور الخرسانية ... 
تلافيا لحدوث تنميلات او شروخ . 






* الملاحظة الاضافية ,,
سطح الاعمدة او الكمرات يجب ان يتم تخشينه - نقره - زنبرته - Chipping بمطرقة للحصول على سج خشن . 
وتتم الزنبرة قبل تركيب الشبك الممدد


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (4 يناير 2017)

فى اعمال اللياسة - المحارة - البياض - القصارة Plastering​ طبقة البطانة scratch coat plastering 






  بيتم عمل المحارة على طبقتين او تلاتة  2 or 3 coats - layersحسب مواصفات المشروع .​ قد يكتفى البعض بعمل طبقة واحدة بعد عمل الطرطشة المسمارية . ولكن فى المشاريع طبقتين او تلاتة .





​ طبقا للكود الامريكى . ​




من احد المواصفات ​ طرطشة 0.5 سم - بطانة 1.5 سم - ضهارة 0.5 سم 






من الكود المصرى ​





طبقة البطانة ينص على سمكها فى المواصفات . وهى طبقة تمهيدية فوق المبانى لاستقبال طبقة اللياسة التانية او النهائية .​ وبعد الانتهاء من عمل هذه البطانة يتم تمشطيها او خربشتها Scratch​ صور من الموقع فى المشاركة القادمة​


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (5 يناير 2017)

استكملا على المشاركة السابقى
الصور .​ الطرطشة 






 البؤج والاوتار قبل البطانة ​










البدء فى ملو طبقة البطانة 











 يتم خربشة او تخسين البطانة بتخشيتة او منجافيرا اوحتى سلك من الشبك المدد ممكن ​






شكل البطانة بعد الخربشة .​











صور المشاركتين فى المرفقات .​


----------



## الابن الصغير (6 يناير 2017)

ايه الحلاوه دى يا حلو


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (8 يناير 2017)

استكمالا على ملحقات اعمال الميانى Masonary - Block Accesories 







فى بعض المشاريع التى تستخدم الطوب الخرسانى Concrete block يكون لها تسليح راسى وافقى 
التسليح الراسى . 








وهذه صورة من مواصفات احد المشاريع ... 
والمسافة بين الاسياخ الراسية {Vertical Bars والمسافة بينهم سواء فى الحوائط الداخلية او الحوائط الخراجية ... وقيمة طول الرباط بين الاسياخ .. 

















وقد يختلف المسافات حسب المواصفات القياسية standard drawing الخاصة بمشروعك . فيرجع اليها ...


----------



## رزق حجاوي (9 يناير 2017)

Civil Ahmed Ragab قال:


> استكمالا على ملحقات اعمال الميانى Masonary - Block Accesories
> 
> 
> 
> ...


السلام عليكم
النظام المستخدم حسب الصور المرفقة في المشاركة هو لاعمال القواطع والواجهات الخارجية من البلوك المسلح حسب المواصفات الامريكية في حالة كان المبنى مصمم لمقاومة الزازال وتدخل هذه الجدران في حساب جدران القص shear wall
وقدم تم اساخدام مثل هذا النظام وبدون اعمدة خرسانة كجدران حاملة bearing wall في ابنية ذات طابقين.


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (11 يناير 2017)

تعرضنا فى مشاركة سابقة بخصوص المادة المالئة لفواصل الحركة او فوصل التمدد Isolation - Expansion Joint​






وهنا نذكر ملاحظتين اضافتين .​ 1- قبل البدء فى وضع المادة المالئة يجب ان تهتم باغلاق الفاصل اسفل المادة . بسهولة جدا يتسرب هذه الماة خلل اى شق . وتضطر مرة اخرى للاضافة ​





- فى فوصل التمدد او فوصل التحكم Expansin joint - contro; joint​ الراسية اى التى تكون فى حائط ممتد مثلا . يكون لها مادة مختلفة . ​ الفواصل الافقية من احد المواد العتمدة thioflex 600 pouring grade​ فى الفواصل الراسية  thioflex 600 gun grade





 فى الفواصل الراسية بتكون المادة صلبة شوية . بحيث تتحمل الضغط الراسى ولا تنساب خارج الفاصل ...​ وان كان مادة الفاصل الافقى ممكن بعد فترة بسيطة من تلبها عملها للفاصل للراسى 

* ملئ فاصل تمدد فى حائط خرسانى Expansion joint in concrete wall 






* ملء فاصل تحكم فى حائط خرسانى Control joint in concrete wall


----------



## رزق حجاوي (12 يناير 2017)

Civil Ahmed Ragab قال:


> تعرضنا فى مشاركة سابقة بخصوص المادة المالئة لفواصل الحركة او فوصل التمدد Isolation - Expansion Joint​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


السلام عليكم
للتنويه فقط هناك مصطلح فاصل التحكم Control joints وهو يستخدم في الجدران الخرسانية concrete walls like boundary wall or retaining walls or basement wall وكذلك في المدات الارضية slab on grade حيث يتم تصغير عرض المقطع الخرساني من خلال عمل جروف grove like v shape او عمل شق في الخرسانة الارضية بواسطة الصاروخ saw cut ويكون هذا الفاصل بتباعد كل 4-6 م والهدف منها التقليل من التشققات الناجمة عن انكماش الخرسانية shrinkage 
وهذا الفاصل يختلف على فاصل التمدد او فاصل الهبوط Expansion joint or settlement joint والذي يكون فيه الجدار الخرساني او المدة الارضية مفصولة تماما عن بعضها البعض مع ان هناك من يطلق مصطلح فاصل تحكم على control joint على فاصلي التمدد والهبوط والفاصل الزلزالي (للتوضيح فقط).


----------



## رزق حجاوي (12 يناير 2017)

السلام عليكم
لتصريف المياه في المساحات الكبيرة بدلا من استخدام المصاريف الارضية box drain حيث يتطلب ذلك عمل الميلان للارضية بالاتجاهين وهذا قد لا يكون ممكنا كما في حالة Taxiway حيث يتم عمل الميول باتجاه واحد ويتم استخدام slot drain 























وياتي بعدة اشكال















للمزيد
https://www.slotdrainusa.com/air-and-sea-ports/standards-and-compliance.html


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (14 يناير 2017)

استكمالا على ملحقات اعمال المبانى . وخاصة فيما يخص الحوائط المجوفة . 
التى تكون فى الحوائط الخرجية بغرض العزل الحرارى داخل المبنى 






ورد فى مشاركة سابقة بالنسبة للحوائط المجوفة Ties Cavity wall 
ربطها وتقويتها معا بعمل كانة تجمع الائط الخارجى والداخلى 











 وهنا طريقة اخرى للرب عن طريق اربطة مجلفنة توضع داخل المداميك . 
















قطاع تفصبلى فى الحائط 






واذا توفرت صور من الموقع ندرجها لاحقا ان شاء الله .


----------



## eng_yousryahmed (15 يناير 2017)

شكرا للمهندس احمد رجب وجعله الله في ميزان حسناته رااسلتك علي ايميلك يا مهندس الياهو ياريت تتطلع علي الرسالة


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (16 يناير 2017)

eng_yousryahmed قال:


> شكرا للمهندس احمد رجب وجعله الله في ميزان حسناته رااسلتك علي ايميلك يا مهندس الياهو ياريت تتطلع علي الرسالة



الشكر لله م. يسرى .. اللهم آمين 
يمكنك ارسال الرسالة مرة اخرى او ارسالها على خاص المنتدى .. مرة اخرى .


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (16 يناير 2017)

مهندسنا القدير*رزق حجاوي* 
هل هذص صورة لمعالجة الخرسانة بمادة كيمائية بدلا من المياه ؟ واذا كان هل هناك مادة معروفة ؟


----------



## رزق حجاوي (16 يناير 2017)

Civil Ahmed Ragab قال:


> مهندسنا القدير*رزق حجاوي*
> هل هذص صورة لمعالجة الخرسانة بمادة كيمائية بدلا من المياه ؟ واذا كان هل هناك مادة معروفة ؟


السلام عليكم
المادة التي يتم تنفيذها على خرسانة الاعمدة الواردة في الصور هي مادة curing compound وهي تستخدم بدلا من الماء في ايناع الخرسانة curing ... وهناك عددة ملاحظات على استخدام مثل هذه المواد في ايناع الخرسانة بدلا من الماء:-

قراءة كتالوج المادة بعناية لمعرفة معدل الدهان (او الرش المطلوب) وكذلك اشتراطات استخدام هذه المادة والمادة اللازمة لزوال اثار هذه المادة عن الخرسانة .
عمل تجارب على عينات من الخرسانة للتاكد من مدى فعالية هذه المادة وعدم تاثر قوة الخرسانة بذلك حيث يتم عمل عينات معالجة بالماء موقعيات وعينات يتم دهانها بهذه المادة ومقارنة النتائج على عمر 28 يوم
هذه المادة تعمل كطبقة عازلة فوق الخرسانة لذلك لا يمكن عمل طبقة العزل او الدهات الا بعد مرور المدة الازمة حسب مواصفات المادة ....وهناك مواد يتطلب ازالتها (القذف الرملي) قبل الدهان Remaining Antisol®-E 15 films have to be removed prior to application of anyscreed or coating.
وللتعرف اكثر اليكم هذه المادة وقر اءة كامل الكتالوج
https://www.google.de/url?sa=t&rct=...15.pdf&usg=AFQjCNEtqigNEbN5WEfQQpALqUNRyuxqFg


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (22 يناير 2017)

مهندسنا القدير م.*رزق حجاوي*
متى يستلزم عزل ما بين السقف الخرسانى وحائط المبانى ..


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (22 يناير 2017)

من مصطلحات المنشآت الصناعية Splash block 

بلوك خرسانى غالبا سابق الصب precast ويتم وضعه اسفلماسورة الصرف للسطح .. وغالبا لمنع نحر التربة اسفله ..


----------



## رزق حجاوي (22 يناير 2017)

Civil Ahmed Ragab قال:


> مهندسنا القدير م.*رزق حجاوي*
> متى يستلزم عزل ما بين السقف الخرسانى وحائط المبانى ..


السلام عليكم
يستلزم العزل بين جدار الطوب والسقف في حالات التالية

حسب المواصفات الأمريكية عندما يستخدم تسليح في البلوك ويكون مفصول عن الاعمدة او الجدران المسلحة والسقف (ليس في هذه الصور) والهدف منه حصول تسققات بين الطوب والخرسانة.
في حالة fire zone وهي عزل المناطق من الحريق كما في الصور اعلاه حيث يتم تعبئة الفاصل الاخير بين الطوب والسف بمواد خاصة fire rated material=firestop=fire barrier





للمزيد (صفحة 20)
http://chicago.aspe.org/uploads/1/3/1/9/13194348/firestop101_
aia_secure.pdf


المرجع بهذا الخصوص (اتمنى ممن لدية امكانية تنزيل المرجع ان يضعه على رابط اخر )
https://www.scribd.com/doc/48909109/Hilti-FS-Manual​
​


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (24 يناير 2017)

مهندسنا القدير*رزق حجاوي* معذرة للسؤال مرة اخرى .
هل يوجد فى المواصفات ما ينص على استخدام الهزاز poke vibrator للخرسانة العادية Lean Concrete ؟؟؟ ..







بحثت فى احد المواصفات . بانه طبقا للكود الامريكى للبلاطات ذات السمك اقل من 15 سم لا يستخدم فيها الهزاز وتستخدم الهزاز السطحى ز


----------



## رزق حجاوي (24 يناير 2017)

Civil Ahmed Ragab قال:


> مهندسنا القدير*رزق حجاوي* معذرة للسؤال مرة اخرى .
> هل يوجد فى المواصفات ما ينص على استخدام الهزاز poke vibrator للخرسانة العادية Lean Concrete ؟؟؟ ..
> 
> 
> ...



السلام عليكم
ما ذكرته صحيح ..أما استخدام الرجاء poke المتعارف عليه فهو غير فعال في الخرسانة ذات السماكة أقل من 15 سم لذلك نجد من يستخدم بشكل أفقي ليزيد من فعالية


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (28 يناير 2017)

فى شدات الاسقف . 
قد تستخدم الجاكات المفردة Props >> 











وقد يستخدم حامل ثلاثى قابل للطى prop Tripod.. 
لا شك يعطى مزيد من التثبيت للقائم المعدنى . ولكن هل هناك حالة معينة لاستخدامه ؟ لا اعلم . ربا يفيدنا بها احد الزملاء .


----------



## رزق حجاوي (28 يناير 2017)

السلام عليكم
نظام tree props =[FONT=&quot]Floor prop Eurex 60[/FONT]
هو احد انظمة شركة دوكا لدعم الشدات الخشبية ويمتاز هذا النظام بقدرته على تحمل الاحمال العالية [FONT=&quot]sturdy floor prop with a load capacity 
of 60 kN up to a height of 5.50 m (and, with reduced load capacity, even up to 11.00 m)
[/FONT]وكذلك له ميزة [FONT=&quot]handy plumbing strut for high wall formwork (extension range up to over 13.00 m)[/FONT]






للمزيد
https://direct.doka.com/_ext/downloads/downloadcenter/999800802_2010_10_online.pdf


----------



## Civil M.Helmy (28 يناير 2017)

لو سمحتم مهندسينا الكبار ياريت معلومات عن ماده تستخدم ف العزل اسمها ( الاسفلتويد ) ؟


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (28 يناير 2017)

Civil M.Helmy قال:


> لو سمحتم مهندسينا الكبار ياريت معلومات عن ماده تستخدم ف العزل اسمها ( الاسفلتويد ) ؟



بالنسبة لمادةالاسفلتويد .. يمكنك مشاهدة هذا الفيديو للمهندس احمد داوود من الدقيقة 14 .

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-idnxQhaJ8U&list=PLqO3GI692LXkcxq5LxMAVGi2MbhCJHzTY&index=5


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (28 يناير 2017)

بالنسبة للبلاطة المتكزة على الارضية Slab On grade 

يتم عمل قدمة - هونش - Haunch فى نهاية البلاطة مع الميدة المسلحة At slab edge ... 


















ولكن لما قد نضطر لعمل قدمة فى منتصف البلاطة ؟؟؟ ربما لغرض معمارى ؟ او تقليل مساحة البلاطة ؟ لا اعلم تحديدا لماذا


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (3 فبراير 2017)

بالنسبة للغطاء الخرسانى protective concrete cover . 
قد يعتاد ان يكون الغطاء الخرسانى للاعمدة . 2.5 سم ,,,, 
وهذه احد المواصفات الحد الادنى للغطاء الخرسانى 6 سم ... فيتم الرجوع دائما الى مواصفات المشروع .


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (3 فبراير 2017)

صور لدهان سطح مجرى كوابل Cable Duct Bank 
باساس حديد احمر ,,, ويتم الردم عليه بردم . 
ما سبب دهان سطح الخرسانة ؟ لا اعلم السبب . وربما يفيدنا بها احد الزملاء ...


----------



## رزق حجاوي (4 فبراير 2017)

Civil Ahmed Ragab قال:


> بالنسبة للبلاطة المتكزة على الارضية Slab On grade
> 
> يتم عمل قدمة - هونش - Haunch فى نهاية البلاطة مع الميدة المسلحة At slab edge ...
> 
> ...



السلام عليكم
البلاطات الأرضية slab on grade والتي تم اضافة كمرة داخلية لها كما في الصور أعلاه تكون في حالة وجود قسمات طوب فوق البلاط الأرضية concrete block partetion


----------



## رزق حجاوي (4 فبراير 2017)

Civil Ahmed Ragab قال:


> صور لدهان سطح مجرى كوابل Cable Duct Bank
> باساس حديد احمر ,,, ويتم الردم عليه بردم .
> ما سبب دهان سطح الخرسانة ؟ لا اعلم السبب . وربما يفيدنا بها احد الزملاء ...



السلام عليكم
الهدف الأساسي لها الأحمر فوق الخرسانة هو تحذير لوجود خدمات داخل الخرسانة


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (4 فبراير 2017)

فى مشاركة سابقة تم ذكر Splash Block > لاستقبال مياه صرف الاسطح . 
هنا من المصطلحات ايضا خاصة لحنفيات مقاومة الحريق خاصة فى اعمال الطرق Fire Hydrant for roads > 
. Thrust block 
كمقاومة لاندفاع المياه خلال ماسورة مياه الحريق ...


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (9 فبراير 2017)

الردم فوق خط مواسير من البولى ايثلين عالى الكثافة برمل فوق سطح الارض الطبيعية . ​ HDPE Pipe Line Backfilling​ بعد تمدد خط المواسير ,,, يتم تجهيز شكاير رمل Sand bags  لوضعها على جانبى الردم . ​ ويتم تحديد بعد الشكاير اعتمادا على ارتفاع طبقة الردم . ومنها يحدد الميول ومنها تحدد المسافة ​ ثم يتم وضع طبقات الرمل على طبقات وغالبا ارتفاع الطبقة 30 سم . ​ الملاحظات . ​ * يراعى النظافة قبل الدء بفرش اول طبقة ​ * يتم دك الرمل عن طريق غمره بالمياه ولكن غمر مناسب . لان الغمر الزائد عن الحد قد تقوم فيه المياه بقوة رفع uplift force وترفع المواسير عن سطح الارض  >فيراعى ان يكون الغمر مناسب .​ وايضا لا يكون قلبل حتى يتم دك اول طبقة جيدا خاصة مع موجود فراغات على جانبى الماسورة . ​ * يراعى عن غمر المياه ان تبدا بالاطراف ثم الى الوسط ​ *على كل لتسليم الطبقة للاستشارى لا تسملها فى اليم الذى يتم فيه غمر الرمل . سيكون الرمل عرضة للنضغاط اكتر ​ ولكنه اتركه يوم او يومين حتى ياخذ صلابة نسبية ​






























ويستكمل طبقة الردم فى مشاركة لاحقة ان شاء الله ,,,


----------



## eng_yousryahmed (13 فبراير 2017)

]الذي يريد معرفه اسباب دهان مجاري الكابلات


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (14 فبراير 2017)

صور للوح بسيطة لعمل تزريع الحديد لعمل قميص لاعمدة column jacketing تحتاج لاعادة تاهيل ....


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (14 فبراير 2017)

فى اعمال الاسفلت . خاصة عند دمك الاسفلت . 
asphalt Compaction with steel Roller - pneumatic roller

1- عن دمك الحارة التانية فى نفس الطريق . اولا يجب ان يتم دمك الوصلة . فتلاقى الرصاصة قيمة 30 سم . الوصلة .وباقى الرصاصة على الحارة التى انتهت . 

2- الرصاصة الحديد فيها مياه يتم رشها من حين للاخر على الاسطوانة منعا لالتصاق الاسفلت . ولا تحتاج لعامل 
والرصاصة ذات الاطارات يتم رش زيت او مياه ايضا عليها من خلال عامل معها


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (15 فبراير 2017)

فواصل التحكم فى اللياسة اوالمحارة - البياض Plaster works 







فواصل فى بلاط الاسطح ...











.......

كيفية عمل فواصل التحكم فى اللياسة . لست متاكده هل يستخدم فيها النهاية المستخدمة لاحكام نهاية اللياسة .. ام يستخدم شيئ اخر . لم اتاكد منها ..
















ام ان الصور الاخيرة لمجرد الحصول على شكل جمالى فى اللياسة ..
حالما اتاكد ساوكد المعلومة ,,, 
ويتبقى المسافة بين الفواصل كم ابعادها . اتمنى يفيدنا بها احد الزملاء .


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (17 فبراير 2017)

انابيب البولى كلوريد فينيل Upvc المثقوبة - المخرمة المستخدمة فى تخفيض منسوب المياه السطحية ..​















يراعى حالة المناهيل سابقة الصب. مراعاة مناسيب دخول الانابيب الى غرفة التفتيش . 











زلط او سن حجمه صغير - فولى - اسفل الماسورة .


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (19 فبراير 2017)

شكل احد نماذج التسليج قواع الحواجز الراسية Steel BOLLARDS المستخدمة عند البوابات الامنية


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (21 فبراير 2017)

استكمالا على مشاركة الاطارات الفراغية Space frames 







من مميزات هذا النوع خاصة المعتعد على نظام اللولب .. سهولة الترتيب والتجميع فى الموقع . بعد عمالة قليل .


----------



## Civil M.Helmy (22 فبراير 2017)

السلام عليكم 
ياريت معلومات عن نظام ( التأريض او الارث ) لان معنديش اى معلومات عنه خالص 
ومعرفش بيتنفذ ازاى وامتى بستخدمه ؟
ياريت توضيح من حضراتكوا بالصور 
وشكرا


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (22 فبراير 2017)

Civil M.Helmy قال:


> السلام عليكم
> ياريت معلومات عن نظام ( التأريض او الارث ) لان معنديش اى معلومات عنه خالص
> ومعرفش بيتنفذ ازاى وامتى بستخدمه ؟
> ياريت توضيح من حضراتكوا بالصور
> وشكرا



يمكنك الرجوع الى المشاركة رقم 1022 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t329132-103.html?highlight=%CA%C7%D1%ED%D6#post3017040


المشاركة 1470 - 1471

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t329132-147.html


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (25 فبراير 2017)

هل يتم عمل متلوتة شمفر Chamfer فى اركان القواعد المسلحة ؟؟ 
Concrete Chamfer for concrete foundation ?? 
​





من الممكن عملها . ولكن فى حالة . ​ استنادا الى الرسومات القياسية Standard drawing قد يشترط عمل متلوتة لاى زاوية او ركن لاى عنصر خرسانى فوق سطح الارض 






 صورة لكمرات واعمدة متلوتة فى الحواف ​




صورة لكمرة ائرية حاملة لخزان حديد ​





صورة لرقاب اعمدة حاملة لمنشا حديدى Pedsatal​





لصرة لشمفر بلاستيك لعمل المتلتوتة  فى كمرة خرسانية ​










.. اذا فاذا كانت القواع المسلحة تحت سطح الارض يتم الرم عليها . فلن تحتاج لمتلوتة ​ ام اذا كانت فوق سطح الارض كقواعد الماكينات فى المصانع وما شابه يتم عمل المتلوتة ​ فاذا كان جزء من القاعدة ظاهر وجزء تحت الارض . يتم عملها فى الجزء الظاهر والجزء المدفون لا يتم عملها ​





تلاحظ فى الصورة متلوتة اى اركان القاعدة وعلى سطحها ايضا . وتلاحظ ان اسفل الماكينة يتم عمل مونة جراوت grouting الا انه ايضا يتم عمل متلوتة فيه عند نجارته .​


----------



## رزق حجاوي (26 فبراير 2017)

السلام عليكم
اليكم مجموعة من الصور توضح طريقة تنفيذ ارضية لالعاب skatepark


----------



## احمد احمد المهندس (26 فبراير 2017)

*شروط ومخططات*



رزق حجاوي قال:


> السلام عليكم
> اليكم مجموعة من الصور توضح طريقة تنفيذ ارضية لالعاب skatepark




السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
لو امكن هل هناك شروط ومواصفات لهكذا اعمال 
ولو امكن اذا هناك مخططات اوتوكاد تسعفنا فيها .
ولكم الشكر الجزيل


----------



## رزق حجاوي (27 فبراير 2017)

السلام عليكم
ان عدم استخدام الادوات(الطرق) المناسبة في تكسير روؤس الاوتاد(البايل) pile head يؤدي الى اضرار على حديد التسليح



الاضرار الناجمة عن خطأ استخدام jack hummer في تكسير رأس البايل


----------



## رزق حجاوي (27 فبراير 2017)

احمد احمد المهندس قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> لو امكن هل هناك شروط ومواصفات لهكذا اعمال
> ولو امكن اذا هناك مخططات اوتوكاد تسعفنا فيها .
> ولكم الشكر الجزيل


السلام عليكم
اليك هذه المخططات والشروط لمشروع مماثل لالعاب skatepark
http://slco.org/recreation/planning/PDFdocs/Kearns_Skate_Park_10.pdf


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (27 فبراير 2017)

ما السبب لعمل سطح الخرسانة المسلحة فى الصورة التالية سطح خشن Rough surface >>>


----------



## رزق حجاوي (27 فبراير 2017)

Civil Ahmed Ragab قال:


> ما السبب لعمل سطح الخرسانة المسلحة فى الصورة التالية سطح خشن Rough surface >>>



السلام عليكم
يتم تخشين السطح للخرسانة rough surface لعدة أسباب منها
1. عندما يستخدم السطح كطريق للسيارات أو المشاة للتقليل من الانزلاق
2. للتقليل من التشققات الشعرية hair cracks
3. عندما تكون هناك طبقة خرسانية أخرى فوقها أو طبقة اسفلت asphalt or pavement


----------



## رزق حجاوي (27 فبراير 2017)

Civil Ahmed Ragab قال:


> ما السبب لعمل سطح الخرسانة المسلحة فى الصورة التالية سطح خشن Rough surface >>>



السلام عليكم
يتم تخشين السطح للخرسانة rough surface لعدة أسباب منها
1. عندما يستخدم السطح كطريق للسيارات أو المشاة للتقليل من الانزلاق
2. للتقليل من التشققات الشعرية hair cracks
3. عندما تكون هناك طبقة خرسانية أخرى فوقها أو طبقة اسفلت asphalt or pavement


----------



## Enginero OsOs (1 مارس 2017)

*الترميم*

ربنا يجازيك خير يا بشمهندس أحمد


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (2 مارس 2017)

رزق حجاوي قال:


> السلام عليكم
> يتم تخشين السطح للخرسانة rough surface لعدة أسباب منها
> 1. عندما يستخدم السطح كطريق للسيارات أو المشاة للتقليل من الانزلاق
> 2. للتقليل من التشققات الشعرية hair cracks
> 3. عندما تكون هناك طبقة خرسانية أخرى فوقها أو طبقة اسفلت asphalt or pavement



جزاك الله خيرا م. رزق . 
بعد الاستفسار تبين انه فعلا طريق يمر خلال خلال قناة لتصريف المياه . ويكون ممر حالة عم وجود مياه ,,,,


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (2 مارس 2017)

م.*رزق حجاوي* 
التسليح والقواعد فى الصورة التالية هل من الممكن ان تكون لحواجز الطرق Road Blockers > 
لم استطع الاستفسار عن ماهية القواعد ؟؟


----------



## رزق حجاوي (4 مارس 2017)

Civil Ahmed Ragab قال:


> م.*رزق حجاوي*
> التسليح والقواعد فى الصورة التالية هل من الممكن ان تكون لحواجز الطرق Road Blockers >
> لم استطع الاستفسار عن ماهية القواعد ؟؟


السلام عليكم
هذه الصور هي لقاعدة road blockers اي قواعد لخحز الطريق وهي تستخدم للحماية الامنية ضد السيارات لمنعها من العبور قبل تفتشها ونجدها عند مداخل السفارات والفنادق والكباري على الطرق الخارجية.
وقد تمت شرح ذلك سابقا
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/engr329132-133.html


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (4 مارس 2017)

تعرضنا ى مشاركة عن نوع من انواع التغطيات للمساحا الواسعة . ويمكنعملها وتجميعها فى الموقع بعدد عمالة قليل Space Frames







وهنا نتعرض لصور بسيطة لمظلة حماية السيارات من الشمس ... 
ويمكن ايضا تجميع هيكل المظلة بسهلة بعدد عمالة قليل ... وايضا يتم تغطية الهيكل بقماشى سهل التركيب ..


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (6 مارس 2017)

خرسانة حماية الميول الجانبية الترابية ,, 
غالبا ما يتم عملها وصبها بطريقة تبادلية او شطرنجية .. 







وقد يت صبها مرة واحدة مع مراعاة عمل فواصل التمدد وفواصل التحكم .. 
فواصل التمدد غالبا هيكون عندها نهاية صبة ... وفواصل التحكم فى الشروخ بيتم تقطعيها بصاروخ ..






فواصل التحكم على 6م ...


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (9 مارس 2017)

اختبار القلب للرصف الاسفلتى ... 







- لتحديد عمق طبقة الاسفلت سواء طبقة الاساس او الطبقة السطحية Binder - wearing course

- وقد يعتمد عليها ايااضا لتحديد درجة دمك الاسفلت ... 






وان كان يمكن قياس السمك . وتحيد الكثافة بطريثة اخرى ...


----------



## رزق حجاوي (9 مارس 2017)

Civil Ahmed Ragab قال:


> ا


السلام عليكم
السبلام عليكم الجهاز في الصورة اعلاه هو لفحص محتوى الرطوبة في التربة وقياس الكثافة الحقلية Nuclear Moisture - Density Measurements
​وقد تم شرح طريقة عمل الجهاز بالتفصيل في وقت سابق
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/engr328147


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (9 مارس 2017)

رزق حجاوي قال:


> السلام عليكم
> السبلام عليكم الجهاز في الصورة اعلاه هو لفحص محتوى الرطوبة في التربة وقياس الكثافة الحقلية Nuclear Moisture - Density Measurements
> ​وقد تم شرح طريقة عمل الجهاز بالتفصيل في وقت سابق
> http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/engr328147



صحيح م. رزق ... 
ولكنى سمعت انه يمكن استخدامه لقياس درجة دمك الاسفلت ؟؟؟


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (10 مارس 2017)

بين كثافة بروكتور المعدلة . وكثافة مارشال .. 
Modified Proctor Desnsity -- Marshall Maximum Desnsity
بالنسبة للرصف الاسفلتى الخرسانى Asphaltic conrete

درجة دمك الاسفلت .. لاحد المواصفات .

















بالنسبة لدرجة دمك طبقة الاساس وطبقة ما تحت الاساس ... لاحد المواصفات


----------



## رزق حجاوي (11 مارس 2017)

Civil Ahmed Ragab قال:


> صحيح م. رزق ...
> ولكنى سمعت انه يمكن استخدامه لقياس درجة دمك الاسفلت ؟؟؟



السلام عليكم
من الناحية العملية يمكن أن تستخدم لقياس درجة الدمك للأسفلت ولكن لست متأكدا من هذه المعلومة وما مر علي خلال العمل هو استخدامه في أعمال الردم للتربة والبيس كورس والخرسانة المدحولة roller compacted concrete خلال تنفيذ سد خرساني تم استخدام الخرسانة المدحولة فيه


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (14 مارس 2017)

صورةلاستخدام فرادة الاسفلت / الفنشر Finisher لفرد طبقة Base course > 
اسفلت الزلط اسفل خط سكة حديد ...


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (14 مارس 2017)

ورد فى مشاركة سابقة صور بسيطة لاستخدام المواسير المثقبة فى تخفيض المياه السطحية . 
وهنا صورة اضافية حيث عند مدخل الماسورة لغرفة التفتيش manhole ... يتم عمل حائط حماية خرسانى ..


----------



## احمد احمد المهندس (14 مارس 2017)

*مواصفة*



Civil Ahmed Ragab قال:


> ورد فى مشاركة سابقة صور بسيطة لاستخدام المواسير المثقبة فى تخفيض المياه السطحية .
> وهنا صورة اضافية حيث عند مدخل الماسورة لغرفة التفتيش manhole ... يتم عمل حائط حماية خرسانى ..






السلام عليكم 
ممكن الكود او المواصفة التي تطلب هذه ؟


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (14 مارس 2017)

احمد احمد المهندس قال:


> السلام عليكم
> ممكن الكود او المواصفة التي تطلب هذه ؟



للاسف م. احمد لست منفذا او حتى مشرفا على المشروع ... 
انما مجردمشروع مررت عليه اثناء العمل ,,, 
فللاسف لا تتوفر لدى مواصفة هذه النقطة ..

وهى اعتقد للحماية من ان فتحة المدخل احكامه بالاسمنت ممكن يكون فيه مشكلة


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (14 مارس 2017)

*بالنسبة للسك الحديدية :- **

صورة لاحد انواع فلنكات عوارض Railway Sleeper خرسانية . 
والفلنكات كمرات عرضية تنقل الاحمال من القضبان الحديدية الى قطاع الزلط اسفلها . 
وكوسط مرن لامتصاص الصدمات الميكانيكية . 

والملاحظة البسيطة - والتى قد لا تكون كافية - ان نوع الفلنكات الطبيعى على المسار يتغير نوعه عن عمل تحويلة واظن لزيادة الاحمال ربما عند التحويلة .. 

وربما يكون هناك مشاركة اخرى لتفصيل اخر وذكر اسم هذه الكمرات ..
















عند التحويلة 






*


----------



## رزق حجاوي (15 مارس 2017)

Civil Ahmed Ragab قال:


> للاسف م. احمد لست منفذا او حتى مشرفا على المشروع ...
> انما مجردمشروع مررت عليه اثناء العمل ,,,
> فللاسف لا تتوفر لدى مواصفة هذه النقطة ..
> 
> وهى اعتقد للحماية من ان فتحة المدخل احكامه بالاسمنت ممكن يكون فيه مشكلة


السلام عليكم
الهدف من الكتلة الخرسانة بجانب حفرة التجميع (المانهول) هو لتأمين الاغلاق الجيد للفتحة حول انبوب الصرف في المناهول (تماما كما ذكر المهندس احمد).
اما المواصفات العالمية بخصوص تفصيلة الربط بين المانهول والانابيب المرتبطة بها فهي مختلفة ومنها على سبيل المثال ما يلي




استخدام الوصلة المرنة مع قطعة انبوب تكون مثبتة بالمانهول Rubber joint or flexible joint 




استخدام مادة الجراوت لاغلاق الفراغ بين الانبوب والمانهول









استخدام كتلة خرسانية وتعبئة الفراغ بين الانبوب والمانهول















واليكم هذة الصورة لغطاء المانهول عندما يقع في منطقة الدرج


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (16 مارس 2017)

ما سبب عمل طبقة زلط gravel بجانب الحائط الاستنادى فى الصورة التالية ??? ..حائط استنادى لجسر /كوبرى .


----------



## رزق حجاوي (16 مارس 2017)

Civil Ahmed Ragab قال:


> ما سبب عمل طبقة زلط gravel بجانب الحائط الاستنادى فى الصورة التالية ??? ..حائط استنادى لجسر /كوبرى .



السلام عليكم
الهدف من وضع الحصى gravel خلف الجدار الاستناد هو لتأمين منطقة للسماح للمياه السطحية المشكلة خلف الجدار بالمرور من خلال فتحات التصريف وتعمل طبقة الحصى فلتر أيضا 
والأفضل وضع جيوتكستايل geotextilr fabric بين الردم والحصى
واذا لم يكن هناك فتحات في الجدار لتصريف المياه يتم عمل نظام تصريف مياه perforated pipe عند مستوى القاعدة لتصريف المياه بعيدا عن الجدار وذلك لمنع حصول ضغط للماء على الجدار الاستنادي


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (17 مارس 2017)

Civil Ahmed Ragab قال:


> استكمالا على ملحقات اعمال الميانى Masonary - Block Accesories
> 
> 
> 
> ...



كان من تعقيب م. روق حجاوى على المشاركة السابقة 
النظام المستخدم حسب الصور المرفقة في المشاركة هو لاعمال القواطع والواجهات الخارجية من البلوك المسلح حسب المواصفات الامريكية في حالة كان المبنى مصمم لمقاومة الزازال وتدخل هذه الجدران في حساب جدران القص shear wall
وقدم تم اساخدام مثل هذا النظام وبدون اعمدة خرسانة كجدران حاملة bearing wall في ابنية ذات طابقين.


واستكمالا بصورةبسيطة قد يكون تسليحح الحوائط مزدوجا ايضا ... فينتبه الى الرسومات .












والملاحظة الثانية التى تستكمل . 
ان الحديد الراى يوضع اولا . فى البداية يوضع بطول مناسب . ثم يتم عمل وصلة . ثم يتم عمل وصلة اذا كانت هناك حاجة . 
بعد وضعالحديد يتم انزال البلوك من اعلى ..


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (18 مارس 2017)

Civil Ahmed Ragab قال:


> *بالنسبة للفواصل الانشائية للعناصر الخرسانية المختلفة :- **
> 
> فاصل صب فى كمرة Construction Joint In Beams
> أمر لا تلجأ اليه الا فى الحالات القصوى
> ...



استكمالا على المشاركة السابقة ,,, 
فاصل صب فى ميدة مسلحة . 
أيضا لظروف موقعية . كان فى جزء جاهز . والجزء الاخر متاخر لظروف عمل .فتم صب جزء وعمل فاصل صب .


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (24 مارس 2017)

قطاع فى قناة تصريف سطحية . 
مبطنة بغشاء صتعاى غير نسيجى non woven geotextile .  وكتل صخرية RipRap
موضح قطر الاحجار وسماكتةالطبقة


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (24 مارس 2017)

استكمالا على نقطة تخفيض المياه السطحية بالمواسير المثقبة . 
وتوضيح لكل الغشاء الصناعى الغير نسيجىnon woven geotextile فى المشاركة السابقة .. 
بعد حفر الخندق وعمل خرسانة عادية . يوضع هذا الغشاء


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (25 مارس 2017)

صورة لخرسانة حماية الميول لعبارة خرسانية Box Culvert Wing >>>

* العبارة او البربخ لمرور خط مواسير متعارض مع طريق 
* يراعى عمل قدمة hauncj عن اعلى الميول واسفلها للحماية ( وان كانت القدمة فى الصورة غير مسلحة ) 
* عمل الخرسانة بطريقة تبادلية . وفى الصور مركب Filler Board مع صب اول باكية . قد يكون فى التصاق نسبى مع الخرسانة . ولم تيجى تعمل الباكية التانية مش هتحتاج تثبته .. و
ممكن طبعا تعمل الفييلر بورد مع صب الباكية التانية 
* شبك الحديد الملحوم المستخدم 4مم 
* فى الصة معمول مكان خوابير حديد لضبط المنسوب بدريل drilling . فى الخرسانة العادية . 
* بعد الانتهاء من الصب سيتم ازالة عمق مناسب من الفيلر بورد من فاصل التمدد وملئه بمادة مالئة Sealant


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (26 مارس 2017)

صورة لتكحيل او تفريع racking or pointing 
العراميس الراسية والافقية HZ , VL Joints فى ميانى بالطوب الاسمنتى ....






بعد طرطشة اللياسة او البياض ..


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (29 مارس 2017)

البيزومترات ( ابار المراقية ) .. vibrating wire piezometer 






يستخدم البيزروميتر لقياس منسوب المياه الجوفية مثلا عند حقن الترببةلانشاء الانفاق وما شابه . 

وايضا تراقب منسوب المياه خلال السدود مثلا ,,, ومراقبة منسوب المياه خلال البحيرة التى يحتويها السد ..
فبعد انتهاء السد يتم عمل حفر حفرة لوضع البيزوميتر عن المنسوب المطلوب . 







* احد الرسومات البسيطة لتوضيح البيزوميتر























* الحفر لتقيب البئر 







* هذذه ايضا صورةلماسورة بيزرميتر ولكنه على ارتفاع بسيط . فيتم وضع البيزوميتر وعمل الماسورة المغلفة مع وضع الرمل او التربة - حسب المواصفات -حول الكابل الخارج . 

















* تنتهى الكابلات عند Data logger تظهر عليه بيانات منسوب المياه . ويتم تركيب قاعدة كما بالرسمة التالية. 












الصور فى المرفقات اذا لم تظهر . 
واذا توفرت صور اكثر ايضاحا ندرجها لاحقا ان شاء الله


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (30 مارس 2017)

استكمالا على اعمالالمبانى Masonary work >>> 
وخاصة فيما يخص الحوائط المجوفة او المزدوجة cavity wall 

صورة توضح عمل الكانة- Galvanized Buck Anchor- Corrugated للطوب او البلوك مع العمود الخرسانى ...
وتلاحظ انها تكون مزدوجة ايضا مع الجزء الخارجى والجزء الداخلى .. 

وتوضح وضع Filler Board بين المبانى والعمود الخرسانى


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (31 مارس 2017)

بالنسبة للاعمدة الخرسانية R.C Columns 

بالنسبة للشدة العمود ادرج فى مشاركة سابقة كشدة مصرية او شدة سورية .. 











وايضا تستخدم السقالات Scaffolding وهى الاكثر امانا .. فى توفير منصة لحركة العمال للتشيد او الصب 
والسقالات . كما تلاحظ فالصورة معتمدة على الكلابات Clamp > 
وظبط راسية الاعمدة بتلاحظ فى اعلى العمود يتم ضبطها عن طريق adjusting head كمالمستخدم اسفل السقالات او اعلاه لضبط منسب نجارة الاسقف .
وكما ترى عن طريقة زراجين ومواسير سقالات تم التقوية ..


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (1 أبريل 2017)

بالنسبة للاطارات الفراغية Space Frames 

* اعمدة الاطار عندما تعرضنا لها سلفا كانت اعمدة خرسانية . 

وهى ايضا قد تكون حديدية . 











** عند عمل الالواح المعرجة corrguated sheet يجب ترك اماكن رفع الونش .. ونقاط الرفع تكون محددة فى الرسومات التفصيلية ..
وايضا استكمالا على الملاحظة السابقة .. 
فان الاعمدة الخرسانية يكون اعلاه تركيب .











والاعمدة الحديدية يتم اللحام اعلاها عند التركيب ... 


















ونذكربملاحظة انتركيب الاطارات يمكن تجميعه بعمالة بسيطة .


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (3 أبريل 2017)

بالنسبة للمنشآت المعدنية . Steel Structures 
قبل تركيب الهناصر الحديدية . يتم ضبط منسوب قاعدة النصر عن طريق بلتة حديد Shims ويضبط المنسبب groute


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (6 أبريل 2017)

بالنسب لاعمال المونة الاسمنتىة الغير قابلة لانكماش cementitious grouting 
وخاصة الحقن حول بلتات العناصر الحديدية
يراعى فى عمل الشدة ان لا يكون منها تسريبات Leak - Proof formwork . لان الجروات مونة قد تتسلاب من اضيق مكان . 
فغالبا ممكن تستعمل السليكون لاغلاق هذه الفتحات . وهو باللون الابيض فى الصورة التالية . 
كنت اود ادراج صورة اوضح لكن هذا ما توفر ,,, 










* اشارة السهم على اللون الرصاصى هى للشمفر - متلوتة Chamfer- لمنع الحواف الحادة كما سبقت الاشارة


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (7 أبريل 2017)

من مصطلحات التحكم فى الجودة uality control
Technical Bid Evaluation -- TBe 

تقرير بيتم تقديمه للاستشارى لاعتماد مادة مستخدمة فى الانشاء 
وان كان المسؤول عن عمل الورقيات مهندس الجودة . ... لكن ربما -كمهندس موقع -- لاخبار المهندس عن اى مادة سستسخدمها فى الموقع قريبا . 
ليعتمدها مهندس الجزدو وتقديم الروقيات المطلوبة .


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (8 أبريل 2017)

بالنسبة لاعمال علامات الطرق Asphalt Road Marking 
وخاصة للعواكس الزجاجية Glass Beads التى توضع على الخطوط الجانبية لتعكس الاضاءة ليلا 








* اذا كان تم رش العلامات اوتوماتيكيا . يتم رش العواكس الزجاحية Glass Beads اوتوماتيكيا .. 







* اما اذا كان هناك حالات لعمل الرش يدويا . فانك تقوم برش العواكس الزجاجية يدويا ايضا بنثره .


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (10 أبريل 2017)

بالنسبة لمبانى الحوائط المجوفة ,,, 
وتلاحظ عمل الجنب الخارجى اولا وبالنسبة للاربطة المعدنية ترك طرف لها .. 













عند تداخل حائط مع حائط . يفا ترك فراغ الحائط الجديد يتداخل مع الحائط القديم


----------



## AYMAN231 (11 أبريل 2017)

ممكن اذا تكرمت صور لتنفيذ Frames للتسليح الخاص به
جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## omar_12345 (11 أبريل 2017)

ارجو افادتى
عندى سقف رقتين حديد وكله كمر ساقط
ولكن تفاجئت ان الرقة العلوية فى المخطط الفرش لها اقل من الغطا فى لقطار الحديد وعددها فهل هذا عادى ولا اقوم بتبديل الفرش واجعله غطا بس فى الحالة دى الرقتين هيبقوا فى اتجاه واحد
اى ان فرش السفلى سيكون فى نفس اتجاه فرش العلوى وهذا هو المخطط
مشاهدة المرفق طھط³ظ„ظٹط­ ط³ظ‚ظپ ط§ظ„ط§ط±ط¶ظٹ.pdf


----------



## omar_12345 (11 أبريل 2017)

ياريت من الخبراء سرعة الرد وتوضيح كيف ارص الحديد للرقتين


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (11 أبريل 2017)

AYMAN231 قال:


> ممكن اذا تكرمت صور لتنفيذ Frames للتسليح الخاص به
> جزاك الله خيرا



للاسف م. ايمن لا تتوفر لدى صور تنفيذ . واذا وجدت سادرجها لك لاحقا ان شاء الله .


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (11 أبريل 2017)

omar_12345 قال:


> ارجو افادتى
> عندى سقف رقتين حديد وكله كمر ساقط
> ولكن تفاجئت ان الرقة العلوية فى المخطط الفرش لها اقل من الغطا فى لقطار الحديد وعددها فهل هذا عادى ولا اقوم بتبديل الفرش واجعله غطا بس فى الحالة دى الرقتين هيبقوا فى اتجاه واحد
> اى ان فرش السفلى سيكون فى نفس اتجاه فرش العلوى وهذا هو المخطط
> مشاهدة المرفق 114893




م. عمر الرقة العلوية - الغطا- الفرش اكبر من الغطا ... بخلاف كلامك .؟؟


----------



## omar_12345 (11 أبريل 2017)

ازاي بس حضرتك
الرقه الاولي فرش 7فاي 12 
الغطا. 7 فاي 10
الرقة الثانية فرش 7فاي 8
الغطا 7 فاي 10
لانه يتم عكس اتجاه الحديد في الرقتين


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (11 أبريل 2017)

omar_12345 قال:


> ازاي بس حضرتك
> الرقه الاولي فرش 7فاي 12
> الغطا. 7 فاي 10
> الرقة الثانية فرش 7فاي 8
> ...



الرقة التانية م. عمر .. 
سفلى ( فرش ) 7 فاى 10 
علوى (غطا ) 7 فاى 8 ..

عكس الحديد فى انك بتخلى الطولى عرضى ..لكن السفلى بيفضل زى ما هو 
اختلاف فى طريقة الرص .. مش فى المسمى على الرسم


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (11 أبريل 2017)

بالنسبة لاعمال الاعتاب الخرسانية ConCrete Lintlesالمبانى او الطوب او البلوك ... 
ورد فى مشاركة سابقة بالنسبة للابواب خاصة بجوار الاعمدة الخرسانية .. يتم عمل محاكية طوب لاستناد العتب عليها . وتثبيت اسهل للباب .. 
لكن اذا كان هناك قيود على الفتحة فى مكانها ..
فلازمعند عمل الاعمدة تتطلع اشاير حديد لاجل تحميل العتب عليها ...


----------



## omar_12345 (11 أبريل 2017)

Civil Ahmed Ragab قال:


> الرقة التانية م. عمر ..
> سفلى ( فرش ) 7 فاى 10
> علوى (غطا ) 7 فاى 8 ..
> 
> ...



الف شكر يا هندسه علي الاهتمام والرد

بس ياهندسه انا دورت علي اي تفاصيل عن البلاطه المصمته ذات الرقتين مش لاقي علشان اماكن الوصلات وكده فياريت لو في مرجع عند حضرتك استعين بيه او اي رسمه لو يدوي عن الرقه السفليه واتجاها والرقه العلويه واتجاه الفرش والغطا


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (12 أبريل 2017)

omar_12345 قال:


> الف شكر يا هندسه علي الاهتمام والرد
> 
> بس ياهندسه انا دورت علي اي تفاصيل عن البلاطه المصمته ذات الرقتين مش لاقي علشان اماكن الوصلات وكده فياريت لو في مرجع عند حضرتك استعين بيه او اي رسمه لو يدوي عن الرقه السفليه واتجاها والرقه العلويه واتجاه الفرش والغطا



عموما لوصلات اللبشة والفلات سلاب عكس بعض ,,, كما بالصورة اعتمادا على العزم التقليدى لبلاكة مستمرة .. 






لكن الرسم باكياته صغيرة . غالبا بترمى على الكمرات الساقطة ... 
ولو عايز تعم الوصلات ممكن ترجع للصورة فوق ,,,,, ولو عندك استفسار ممكن ترجع للمصم برده


----------



## omar_12345 (12 أبريل 2017)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (12 أبريل 2017)

صورة لعمل الاسهم على طرق الاسفلت .. 
بترسم الاسهم على الاسفلت . ويتحدد جوانب السهم بشريط لاصق ثم يزال ,,,


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (17 أبريل 2017)

استكمالا على مشاركة علامات الطرق الارشادية Raod Marking ​ * رش او دهان العلامات ام ان يتم على البارد او الساخن . ​ صورة ماكينة رش البارد 







​ صورة لماكينة الرش الساخن وفى ماكينة للطرق الطويلة والتى المناورة فيها سهلة Thermoplastic Road​ 












​ ماكينة اصغر للرش الساخن فى الاماكن الضيقة والتى صعبة المناورة ​ 







​ * مواد الدهان البارد بيكون جالون جاهز ويتم وضعه مباشرة بماكينة الرش دون تجهيزات ​ * مواد الرش الساخن تحتاج فترة للتسخين والخلط . ​ 






​ * سعر متر الدهان الطولى تقريبا فى حدود 5 ريال ​ *بالنسبة للعاكس  Glass Beads. لازم تحدد مع الشركة المنفذ نوع العاكس Type 1 or 2 or 3​ 






​ واذا كان هناك ملاحظات اضافية سيتم ادراجها لاحقا ان شاء الله ​


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (18 أبريل 2017)

بالنسبة للمنشات الحديدية Steel Structures​ لو فى رقبة Pedstal حاملة لقطاع حديد . تثبيت المسامير او الجوايط Anchor Bolt بيكون سهل عن طريق بلتة حديد او بلتة خشب وثبيت فى الشدة الخارجية . ​ 






​ فى الصور التالية طريقة لتثبيت مسامير على قاعدة مباشرة .. طبعا مشكلة حركة المسامير سهلة جدا . فمحتاجة تثبيت من اعلى . ​


























من الممكن ان تختلف طريقة حسب الامكانيات ... والصر من باب المشاركة .


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (21 أبريل 2017)

بالنسبة للمنشآت المعدنية Steel Structures 

طرق مقاومة الاحمال Lateral Load Resistance 






فى الاحمال الكبيرة تحتاج لعمل Shear key - Lug











صورة قطاع لرقبة عمود PEDSTAL حملة لقطاع حديدي بدون shear lug







صورة لقطاع رقبة عمود PEDSTAL حاملة لقطاع حديدى مزودة ب shear lug 







>>> 

ولعمل هذا التجويف يفضل عمله اثناء صب الخرسانة . عمله بعد صب الخرسانة سيكون مكلف وله سلبياته . 
ف المشاركة القادمة صورة لكيفية عمله اثناء الصب ... وشكله بعد الصب .


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (21 أبريل 2017)

استكمالا على المشاركة السابفة ... 
صرة لعٍمل تجويف Shear Lug 
















ويتبقى صورة واحدة لقطعة الحديد الملحومة اسفل العمود الحديدى . سيتم ادراجها لاحقا ان تيسر الحصول عليها .. 
صور المشاركتين فى المرفقات .


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (22 أبريل 2017)

فى أعمال مبانى الطوب Masonry Work
يوصى بدعم الاعتاب الخرسانية Concrete Lintels التى يتم صبها فى الموقعها - على ابوها - .. منعا لحدوث ترخيم >> خاصة مع طول البحر .


----------



## رزق حجاوي (23 أبريل 2017)

السلام عليكم
هذه الصور منقولة من موقع المكتبة الانشائية للمهندس المدني


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (24 أبريل 2017)

بالنسبة لاعمال الاسفلت .... 
من عيوب الاسفلت . نضح الاسفلت Bleeding *Distress 






... 
كمهندس موقع . ما تستطيع التحكم فيه هو عد زيادة معدل رش طبقة اللصق Tack Coat >>> 
وان كانت مسالة الفراغات نتيجة الخلطة عامل اكبر ... 

نضح زائد.. 






نضح فى بقع صغيرة ... 











نقطة المعالجة برمل ساخن - حسب ما اشار م. ايمن فرج - لم اتاكد منها ... 

*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (26 أبريل 2017)

تم فى مشاركة ادراج نوع انواع المواسير البولى فينيل كلوريد المستخدمة فى تخفيض المياه السطحية ... ​ وكانت مستخدمة لتخفيض منسوب المياه اسفل خط سكة حيد .. ​ 







​ وهنا فى مشاركة جديدة مواسير البولى ايثلين عالى الكثافة Hdpe >> ومستخدمة لصرف او تجميع مياه المطر من داخل حوض لتجميع المخلفات الصلبة الناتجة عن احد المصانع .. . 







​ ولكن اولا شكل توضيح للرسومات . ​ فى الشكل التالى العام . بحيرة Basin يتم تجميع بها المياه التى بها مخلفات نواتج المصنع ,, ​ ويتم دول المواسير من خلال جسم السد Embankment المحيط .. ويتم تجميع المواسير عند قدمة السد من الاسفل . ويتم تجميع المياه الى بحيرة تجميع للمياه . ​






مقطع فى جسم السد 







تفصيلة التصريف عند قدمة السد .. 






وان شاء الله فى المشاركة القادمة صور توضيحية من الموقع ..


----------



## رزق حجاوي (27 أبريل 2017)

Civil Ahmed Ragab قال:


> تم فى مشاركة ادراج نوع انواع المواسير البولى فينيل كلوريد المستخدمة فى تخفيض المياه السطحية ... ​ وكانت مستخدمة لتخفيض منسوب المياه اسفل خط سكة حيد .. ​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


السلام عليكم
استكمالا لهذه المشارة فبدلا من استخدام الانابيب الخرسانية كما كان سابقا في تصريف المياه (الامطار او الصرف الصحي ....) للاقطار الكبيرة فقد تم استبدالها حديثا بانبيب corrugated hdpe pipe ولتقليل من سماكة الجدار الخارجي للانبوب فقد تم تشكلية بشكل متموج corrugated وذلك لزيادة قدرة على تحمل اوزان الردم فوق وهذا النوع من الانابيب اخف وزنا واقل مشاكل من حيث التسرب للمياه واكثر ديمومة durability من الانابيب الخرسانية .


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (27 أبريل 2017)

رزق حجاوي قال:


> السلام عليكم
> استكمالا لهذه المشارة فبدلا من استخدام الانابيب الخرسانية كما كان سابقا في تصريف المياه (الامطار او الصرف الصحي ....) للاقطار الكبيرة فقد تم استبدالها حديثا بانبيب corrugated hdpe pipe ولتقليل من سماكة الجدار الخارجي للانبوب فقد تم تشكلية بشكل متموج corrugated وذلك لزيادة قدرة على تحمل اوزان الردم فوق وهذا النوع من الانابيب اخف وزنا واقل مشاكل من حيث التسرب للمياه واكثر ديمومة durability من الانابيب الخرسانية .



جزاك الله خيرا على التوضيح م. رزق ... 
ولتوضيح اكثر لشكل المواسير وثقوب التصريف فيها ... 

مواسير بقطر 200 مم ... -- وهى المستخدمة فى صور التنفيذ اللاحقة . 













اختلاف شكل الثقوب مع الاقطار الاكبر . 







لحين استكمال صور الموقع ..


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (28 أبريل 2017)

واستكمالا على المشاركة السابقة ... 
ولكن من باب النرة العامة .. قبل توضيح الانابيب .. 
يتم الاشارة الى انه يتم دخول المياه التى بها نفايات او مخلفات المعالجة من المصنع الى داخل الحوض ,,, 
ثم يتم تصريف المياه طبيعيا مواسير البولى ايثلين على الكثافة المعرجة , وتتبقى المخلفات وتترك للشمس وتجف ,, 







اكثر من مدخل على محيط السد ,,, 
















شكل المخلفات بعد جفافها ,,


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (28 أبريل 2017)

ونستكمل وضع الانابيب بولى ايثلين على الكثافة المعرجة او المموجة ,, على محيط قدمة السد ,, 
وكما وضح فى التفصيلة السابقة ,,, 

يتم وضع وضع غشاء صناعى غير نسيجى حول مجرى التصريف . وتم الاشارة سلفا فى تخفيض المياه السطحية اسفل خد السكة الحديد ,,, 

ثم وضع طبقة رمل ناعم اسفل المواسير 
ثم وضع انابيب البولى ايثلين CPT slotted >> وتوصيل مع بعضها البعض ,, 
ثم وضع طبقة فلتر للسماح بمرور المياه فقط . عبارة عن طبقة زلط ... 


























ويتم تجميع المياه خلال الانابيب الى مخرج الماسورة تمر اسفل جسم السد ,, 






ويستكمل فى المشاركة القادمة توصيل الانابيب ببعضها البعض ,

صور المشاركتين فى الموفقات , اذا لم تظهر


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (28 أبريل 2017)

استكمالا على المشاركة السابقة .. 
كيفية توصيل الانابيب ببعضها البعض ,,, 
يتم فقط عمل وصلة من الانابيب نفسها وفتحها لامكانية وضعها حول وصلة الانابيب ثم يتم احكام الوصلة برباط Zip Tie 


























الصور فى المرفقات .
وبهذا نكون قد انتهينا من مشارة استخدام مواسير البولى ايثلين فى تصريف المياه


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (29 أبريل 2017)

بالنسبة لطرق السكك الحديدية ...
بالنسبة لقطع التزلط Ballast اسفل الفلنكات . 











ما يهمك فى الموقع ه تحديد عمق او ارتفاع عمق طبقة التزليط ودك تلك الطبقة جيدا ,,,,


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (29 أبريل 2017)

رزق حجاوي قال:


> السلام عليكم
> الهدف من وضع الحصى gravel خلف الجدار الاستناد هو لتأمين منطقة للسماح للمياه السطحية المشكلة خلف الجدار بالمرور من خلال فتحات التصريف وتعمل طبقة الحصى فلتر أيضا
> والأفضل وضع جيوتكستايل geotextilr fabric بين الردم والحصى
> واذا لم يكن هناك فتحات في الجدار لتصريف المياه يتم عمل نظام تصريف مياه perforated pipe عند مستوى القاعدة لتصريف المياه بعيدا عن الجدار وذلك لمنع حصول ضغط للماء على الجدار الاستنادي
> مشاهدة المرفق 114687



استكمالا على مشاركة المهندس القدير - رزق حجاوى - تعقيبا على مشاركة سابقة ,, 

فهذا الحائط الاستنادى تم عمله التصريف عن طريق عمل فتحات فى جسم الحائط ...


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (1 مايو 2017)

*استكمالا على هندسة السكك الحديدية Railwar construction**

مقدمة نظرية بحتة . 

*​*فى هذا المشاركة نذكر طريقة للحام قضبان السكة الحديدة بطريقة Thermit Welding 
*​*والطريقة معتمدة على ( ان الالومنيوم عامل مختزل قوي ولذا يستخدم لاختزال أكاسيد الفلزات التي تليه في السلسلة الكهروكيميائية وفي هذا التفاعل يختزل الالومنيوم اكسيد الحديد ويسمي تفاعل الثرميت وذلك لشدة الحرارة الناتجة عنه حيث تبلغ 3500 درجة سلزيوس وتستخدم هذه الحرارة الناتجة في لحام المعادن ) 
*​*ففى خليط مسحوق الالمونيوم مع اكسيد الحديديك . مع بيروكسيد الباريوم لتنشيط التفاعل مستخدم فى اللحام . *​*عند التفاعل مصهور الحديد اثقل فيتسرب لتشكيل القضيب ومصهور الالمونيوم بيطلع لفوق ... *​*وللاسف اسماء الادوات المستخدمة فى العملية ما اعرفهاش . *​*لكن نورد الصور . الى ان احصل على ملف توضيحى للاسماء . 

** هذا اللحام - حسب ما علمت - لمسافية بين القضيبين فى حدود 3 سم ... 

*​*فى الاول بيتم صنفرة او صروخة او تجليخ جوانب القضيب . 


*​*





**وبعدين يتم وزن القضيب يمينا ويسارا . *​*





**فى فورمة بيتكون شكل القضيب .. *​*










**دى صورة للبودرة المحتوية على الالمونيوم واكسيد الحديد . *​*










**بعد وضع الفورمة فى زى دعم لمنع حركة الفورمة اثناء التفاعل وبيثتبتها فى القضيب كما بالصورة *​*





**بعد التثبيت . فى بودرة للاسف مش اعرف اسمها بيقفل بيها الفتحات على جوانب الفورمة لمنع التسرب . *​*










**بعدين بيزود الحوامل على الجنب زى الصورة لان المصهور الزيادة بيخرج بره . لاحتوائئه 






**بعدين بيتم تسخين الفورمة من الداخل قبل بدء تفاعل الخليط .. *​*






**ونستكمل فى المشاركة القادمة ما يحدث عند وبعد تفاعل الخليط . 
*​


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (1 مايو 2017)

*استكمالا للمشاركة السابقة .. 
*​* اسم البودرة المستخدمة لمنع التسريب . Premix luting sand






 **واستكمالا . *​*بعد تسخين داخل الفورمة تقريبا حوالى 5دقايق . *​* يتم وضع الوعاء الذى يتم داخله التفاعل اعلى الفورمة . وفى شعلة بيتم وضعها داخل الوعاء ويبدا التفاعل داخل الوعاء 











**ويبدا مصهور الحديد فى النزول . *​*















**وبعد تقريبا 5 دقايق . يتم رفع الوعاء وفك الفورمة عن القضيب . *​*










**اولا بيتم قطع الفورمة بالماكينة التى فى الصورة التالية . *​*





**بتتحرك افقيا ببطء عن طريق ذراع للتحكم *​*










**وبعدين بعتلة حديد بيتم ازالة الزوائد فى حضن القضيب .. *​*











**وبعدين بيتم صروخة او صنفرة الزوائد بالماكينة فى الصورة التالية .*​*





**وكانت هذا اخر خطوة ... *​* اتمنى تكون المشاركة واضحة .
*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (4 مايو 2017)

scaffoldind red - green Tag >> 







عند استخدام السقالات فى اعمال الانشاءات .. 







يلاحظ انه يتم وضع كارت اخضر Green Tag لبيان انه يمكن استخدام للعمل عليها 
ةةضع الكارت الاحمر Red Tag لوضع تحذير لاى عامل بعدم استخدام السقالة .. 

وبيكون فى مفتش مسؤول عن وضع هذا الكارت . 
حيث انه يعد الانتهاء من تركيب السقالات scaffolding Erection > يقوم بفحص تقويات ومكونات السقالة . 
ثم يقوم بوضع الكارات الاخضر.. 












والعمالة اللى مسموح ليهم بالعمل حتى لو ما فيش green tag > هم عمالة السقالات لتركيب السقالات . ويراعى التاكيد على حزام الامان Safty Harness


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (5 مايو 2017)

_فى اعمال رصف الاسفلت Asphalt Pavment >_ 

لو عند الانتهاء من اعمال الاسفلت وظهرت لديك منطقة منخضفضة تتجميع فها المياه Bunded Area > 
عند القيام باعمال الاصلاح ليها . يفضل انه تاتى بخلطة hot _mixed sand _-_asphalt ... 
نسبة السن فيها قليلة جدا . وحجم السن ايضا اصغر مقاس مثلا 3/8 بوصة . لانك بتعمل اصلاح اصلا لطبقة ممكن تكون 1.5 سم او 2 سم . 












_


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (5 مايو 2017)

بالنسبة للعبارات او البربخ Box Cluvert < 
من استخداماته عند تقطاع خط سكة حديد مع مجرى مياه او سيول ..


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (5 مايو 2017)

بالنسبة للغطاء الخرسانى Concrete Cover / Spacer 

صورة لغطاء خرسانى بلاستيكى فى ميدة او سملة او شيناج مسلحة . 

غطاء اسفل الحديد بلاستيكى وغطاء جانبى بلاستيكى ايضا .. 

- ولكن يجب ان تتاكد اولا من الجهة التى تعمل معها بسماحية استخدام الغطاء البلاستيكى على الغطاء الخرسانى ,,,


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (6 مايو 2017)

بالنسبة لاعمال السكك الحديدية Railway construction >> 

_صورة لراس_ لترتيب ورص فلنكات خرسانية Concrete Sleeper Erection ,,, 
ببكون فى ذراع متحرك افقيا للفتح والاغلاق ,, 


























واذا كان هناك حاجة لحركة بسيطة يمكن بعتلة حديدية .


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (7 مايو 2017)

بالنسبة لعزل القواعد المسلحة ,,,, 

يراعى اذا كان هناك عزل فوق سطح القاعدة لحمايتها من التربة . 
لا يتم عزل منطقة رقبة العمود ... 






وبعض المواصفات تنص على وجوب تخشين او زنبرة Chipping لها باعتبار فاصل صب Construction joint


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (8 مايو 2017)

بالنسبة للمونة الاسمنيتى الغيرقابلة لانكماش Grouting > ​ سواء مادة من سيكا زى Sika 114  ... او مادة من فوسرك زى Conbextra GP​ فى الغالب الجروات استخداماته لو قابلتك غالبا فى رقاب الاعمدة الحاملة لعنصر معدنى - ركائز الكبارى --- ..








​ وفى هذه المشاركة نورد لاستخدام قد تضطر اليه . ​ بالنسبة للاسقف الخرسانية اذا كان هناك منطقة تتجمع فيها المياه Bunded Area . ولا يتم صرف المياه طبقا للميول المحددة ... ​ فممكن تلجا الى عمل عمل مونة جروات فى هذا المنطقة المنخفضة . ​ فى البداية لازم تعمل لهذه المنطقة تخشين Chipping ... وبعدين بتجهز المونة لوضعها . وقبل وضعها يتم وضع مادة كيمائية رابطة اديبوند Adibond .. لتماسك المونة مع الخرسانة القديمة . ​






























ويتم معالجة هذه المنطقة ثلاثة ايام على الاقل ويفضا اسبوع . 
غالبا على السطح بيكون فى مادة هشة بعد الانتهاء من المعالجة بالمياه ممكن ازالتها باى صاروخ صنفرة .


----------



## امين الزريقي (8 مايو 2017)

Civil Ahmed Ragab قال:


> ​ وفى هذه المشاركة نورد لاستخدام قد تضطر اليه . ​ بالنسبة للاسقف الخرسانية اذا كان هناك منطقة تتجمع فيها المياه Bunded Area . ولا يتم صرف المياه طبقا للميول المحددة ... ​ فممكن تلجا الى عمل عمل مونة جروات فى هذا المنطقة المنخفضة . ​ فى البداية لازم تعمل لهذه المنطقة تخشين Chipping ... وبعدين بتجهز المونة لوضعها . وقبل وضعها يتم وضع مادة كيمائية رابطة اديبوند Adibond .. لتماسك المونة مع الخرسانة القديمة .
> ;;;
> ;;;​ويتم معالجة هذه المنطقة ثلاثة ايام على الاقل ويفضا اسبوع .
> غالبا على السطح بيكون فى مادة هشة بعد الانتهاء من المعالجة بالمياه ممكن ازالتها باى صاروخ صنفرة .



شكرا لك على هذه المواضيع التي تأتي بها من وقت لآخر والتي تثري فيها المعرفة الهندسية العامة (بمعنى الثقافة الهندسية المتنوعة), ولاكتمال المعلومة في هذه المشاركة بالذات اود ان اضيف ان العبارة الاصح التي تعبر عن حالة السقف التي اشرت اليها هي ponding area ذلك ان bunded area تعني منطقة محيطة بخزان يحوي مادة يخشى عليها ان تتسرب خارج ذلك الخزان كالمواد الكيماوية او الوقود السائل كالبنزين او الديزل عندما يكون ذلك الخزان فوق الارض. ويتم عمل ال bunding area بانشاء جدار محيط بالخزان bund wall وعلى مسافة منه وبارتفاع يكفي لاحتواء السائل كليا او جزئيا) حول الخزان ومنع انسكابه الى الخارج وهذا طبعا في الاحوال الطارئة.







Acid storage tanks inside a brick bund wall

بالنسبة الى الموضوع الاول ponding water area على الاسطح وطريقة التعامل معها يمكن متابعة الفيديو المرفق وعنوانه :
Repairing a roof ponding water area

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dwZLzUZtmnw


----------



## رزق حجاوي (8 مايو 2017)

السلام عليكم
اليكم هذا الفلم يوضح تسجيل رقم جديد بصب خرسانة الرافت(اللبشة) على مرحلة واحدة وهناك العديد من الملاحظات التي توضح طريقة العمل 




https://www.thebig5hub.com/videos/2... #86&utm_term=&utm_content=701D0000001VjEoIAK


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (10 مايو 2017)

Civil Ahmed Ragab قال:


> بالنسبة للمنشآت المعدنية Steel Structures
> 
> طرق مقاومة الاحمال Lateral Load Resistance
> 
> ...



استكمالا على المشاركة السابقة ,,, 
ورد فى مشاركة لاحقة لكيفية عمل نجارة للصندوق ,, 
ونستكمل المشاركتين بصورة لشكل shear lug اسفل قطاع العمود المعدنى او الحديدى.. 

فى الصورة shear lug box على هيئة مستطلين متقاطعين . وهو قد يكون مربع او دائرى او مستطيل . او متقاطعين كما بالصورة التالية . 


























بعد التركيب ..






وبعد الانتهاء من التركيب النهائى يتم عمل مونة اسمنتية غير قابلة للانكماش Grouting << 

الصور فى المرفقات اذا لم تظهر .


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (12 مايو 2017)

ستكمالا على تنفيذ خطوط السكك الحديدية Railway Construction >>​ بعد المشاركة السابقة بعد انتهاء وضع الفلنكات وطريقة رصها . ​ كان المفروض بتم فى هذه المشاركة تضيح كيفية رفع تركيب القضبان الحديدية . - لكن لم يتيسر الحصول على صور ​ وعلى كل نتجاوز هذه النقطة ونوضح كيفية ربط القضبان الحديدية وتثبيتها بالفلنكات -- خاصة الفلنكات الخرسانية -- ​ Rail Fastening TO Concrete Sleeper​






كما وضح فى مشاركة سابقة ان هناك قطاع عادى للفلنكة مع الاحمال العادية . ​ واذا زادت الاحمال خاصة مع التفريعات  Railway Switches بيتغير لقطاع مستطيل كما بالصورة التالية​





ففى المشاكرة التالية نوعين هيختلفوا باختلاف قطاع الفلنكة . - وان كان الشكل متشابه - لكن الاختلاف لانه فى حالة القطاع المستطيل فى لوح تحميل Bearing plate >​ شكل عام لشكل الربط 





 شكل الفلنكة العادى . قبل وضع القضيب ​










وتلاحظ يتم وضع وسادة بين القضيب والفلنكة   والوسادة لتقليل اثر الاهترزازات ​





شكل عام ​





ويستكمل الشكل الاخر .


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (12 مايو 2017)

استكمالا على المشاركة السابقة ​ صورة لشكل لوح التحميل Bearing plate المثبت جاهز فى الفلنكة ​




صورة لتثبيت القضبان على الفلنكات المستطيلة . ​





وتلاحظ فى الصورة ان الفلنكات المستطيلة فى مكان تفريعة switch​





صورة تجميع النوعين . ​





واذا توفرت معلومات اضافية ندرجها لاحقا ان شاء الله 
صور المشاركتين فى المرفقات


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (13 مايو 2017)

استكمالا على تنفيذ خطوط السكك الحديدية Railway Construction >>​ ملاوينة Switch motor  تحويل خط القطار عند التفريعة Railway Switch​










القضبان عند التفريعة متحملة على لوح تحميل .. والقضبان الداخلية ايضا بتكون متحملة - لا اعلم اسم اللوح - 
















وبيتم الربط بين القضيبين الداخليين بدراع 







وبيكمل الدارع للخارج مع الملاوينة​















الصور فى المرفقات اذا لم تظهر ... ​


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (14 مايو 2017)

Civil Ahmed Ragab قال:


> بالنسبة لاعمال الاسفلت ....
> من عيوب الاسفلت . نضح الاسفلت Bleeding *Distress
> 
> 
> ...



استكمالا على المشاركة السابقة ,,, 

صورة لشكل الرمل الساخن Hot sand -- او بودرة حارة -- ويستخدم فى درجة حرارة 100 او نحوها . 












والمتوقع ان الرمل الساخن هنا بيمتص البيتومين الزائد . على سطح الاسفلت , وبعض من البيتومين خلال عمق اسفلت الطبقة السطحية .


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (15 مايو 2017)

استكمالا على اعمال الاسفلت ,,, 

طبعا مع استخدام الفنشر او الفرادة Finisher فى فرد الاسفلت . سطح الاسفلت بيكون ناععم ويتم دمكه مباشرة .. 







لكن من باب الاهتمام بجودة السطح .. 
قد يظهر تعشيش فى سطح الاسفلت - اذا كان يجوز التعبير - 
يعنى مثلا فى الصورة التالية . 
سمك الطبقة السطحية كان 2.5 سم .. ففى فرصة كبيرة يحصل تعشيش كما بالصورة التالية .. 








فتقاديا لهذا . مباشرة وراء عملية الفرد بيتم وضع اسفلت بكوريك ... وبالشوكة عامل تانى بيقدر يزيل الزلط او aggregate اللى فيها . وبيفضل رمل ناعم بيسد هذه الفراغات . وبعدها بيستكمل الدمك 

















فى الطبقات بسمك اكبر زى 5سم او 7سم .. التعشيش قليل اما يحدث .. لكن اذا حدث .يفضل كما سبق وضع رمل ناعم قبل الدمك


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (16 مايو 2017)

*استكمالا على تنفيذ خطوط السكك الحديدية Railway Construction >>


*
*فى هذه المشاركة نوضح لطريقة من طرق توصيل ونقل القضبان لرفعها على فلنكات السكة الحديد ..*
*Transfer Rails for Erection oN Sleeper
*
*القضبان اللى فى الصورة التالية وسيتم وضعه على الفلنكة بطول 250 م , 







*
*القضيب لهذا المشروع بتوصل من اليابان شركة Nippon بطول 25 م. وتوصل للورشة ويتم لحام الوصلات بينها لتجميع بطول 250م . لتقليل عملية اللحام فى الموقع ,, *
*بعد لحام القضبان فى الورشة بيتم نقلها على قاطرة كما بالصورة التالية - لا اعلم اسمها- *
*القاطرة خلفها عجلات تسير على مسار تم تنفيذه فعليا وتثبيته . *
*كيفية تنزيل القضبان من على قاطرة النقل . *
*بيتم ربط القضيب مثلا فى ضهر لودر او شيول Laader  وبعدين اللودر بيسحب القضيب. *
*ومكن يستعين بلودر له شوكة للمساعدة فى الررفع خلف قاطرة النقل . للمساعدة فى مرونة حركة القضيب من نهاية القاطرة . *
*وبهذا تم تنزيل القضبان بطول 250 م بجانب السكة الحديد . ... *
*وطبعا الاطول الاقل من ذلك حسب متطلباتالسكة تكون اسهل . *​*




















مكان لحام القضبان 











الشركة المصنعة . وبيان القضيب






تنزيل القضيب 



























**وفى المشاركة التالية نوررد صورة لشكل الالة المستخدمة فى رفع القضبان من على الارض على سطح الفلنكات . 

الصور فى المرفقات اذا لم تظهر ,,,, 

*​


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (17 مايو 2017)

*ستكمالا على تنفيذ خطوط السكك الحديدية Railway Construction >>

بعد تنزيل القضبان . يمكن رفعها على الفنلكات على طريق دراع كما بالشكل التالى . 
تم ذكر عند ترتيب وضع الفلنكات يتم تغيير راس للحفار او البوكلين او Excavtor >








وهنا ايضا يتم تغيير الراس كما بالصورة التالية . 

















ويمكن بعد ذلك بعتلة حديد تحريك القضيب ليثبت فى مكانه .








*​


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (18 مايو 2017)

*من مصطلحات الامن والسلامة Safty >> 

من المصطلحات اللى ممكن تقابلها كمهندس موقع .. خاصة فى المواقع التى تتبع القواعد 

1-Flag Man >>
عامل معاه علمين اخضر واحمر . 
ولازم يكون مع المعدات فى حركتها وا شغلها -- غالبا -- .. 
وخاصة خاصة لو فى حركة مرور جانب عمل المعدة .. 
















وعليك كمهندس موقع ترتب عامل مع المعدة .. 

2- عامل مساعد للونش Rigger 
عامل مسؤول عن توجيه الونش فى حركته. ويتاكد من احكام الربط ما يتم رفعها - منعا للحوادث - 






وفى حركات معينة للعامل بيكون فيها تفاهم بين سائق الونش وال Rigger > حتى لو على مسافة بعيدة ..





*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (19 مايو 2017)

Civil Ahmed Ragab قال:


> م.*رزق حجاوي*
> التسليح والقواعد فى الصورة التالية هل من الممكن ان تكون لحواجز الطرق Road Blockers >
> لم استطع الاستفسار عن ماهية القواعد ؟؟



بعد تاكيد م. رزقق على الصور السابقة على انها road blockers

فهذه صورة ناقصة لكيفية صرف المياه ..


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (19 مايو 2017)

*بالنسبة لاعمال الطرق Roadworks . ..
*
*شكل اكتاف الطرف لطرق داخل المصانع ,,, 

*

*شكل عام لمكونات اى طريق . 

*​*






**وهنا ناخذ اكتاف الطرق Hard Shoulder *
*فائدة الاكتاف اولا .. *​*






**ففى الطرق الرئيسية كما بالصورة السابقة بتكون اسفلت ,,, *
*قطاع عرضى فى الطريق*​*




**عند عمل طريق الاسفلت . يتم تحديد عرض الكتف وترك مكانه *​*





**وفى الطرق داخل المصانع مثلا . الكتف بيكون من نفس طبقة الاساس اسفل الاسفلت Basecousrse *
*وبيتم دمكه بعد ذلك .. *​*













*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (20 مايو 2017)

Civil Ahmed Ragab قال:


> استكمالا على ملحقات اعمال الميانى Masonary - Block Accesories
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*كان من تعقيب المهندس القدير .رزق حجاوى . 
( النظام المستخدم حسب الصور المرفقة في المشاركة هو لاعمال القواطع والواجهات الخارجية من البلوك المسلح حسب المواصفات الامريكية في حالة كان المبنى مصمم لمقاومة الزازال وتدخل هذه الجدران في حساب جدران القص shear wall
وقدم تم اساخدام مثل هذا النظام وبدون اعمدة خرسانة كجدران حاملة bearing wall في ابنية ذات طابقين. )) ...*

واستطرادا .. 

الحديد الراسى فى الحوائط المسلحة . يجب الرجوع للرسومات والمواصفات لانه قد حديد قد يكون حديد مدهون . او حديد ايبوكسى Epoxy Coated Rebar > كما بالصورة التالية .. 

صورة للحديد العادى 







صورة للحديد المغطى ايبوكسى


----------



## إسلام علي (21 مايو 2017)

Civil Ahmed Ragab قال:


> استكمالا على تنفيذ خطوط السكك الحديدية Railway Construction >>​ ملاوينة Switch motor  تحويل خط القطار عند التفريعة Railway Switch
> ​


جزاك الله خير م أحمد 
بس هي بتشتغل مانيوال؟!!


----------



## no_way (21 مايو 2017)

*استفسار*

سلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

استفسار بخصوص اختبار الدمك بواسطة nuclear density test 

عند اختبار طبقة سمكها 15 سم اين يتم وضع المقبض 

نرجو مشاهدة الصورة المرفقه


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (21 مايو 2017)

إسلام علي قال:


> جزاك الله خير م أحمد
> بس هي بتشتغل مانيوال؟!!



وجزاك الله خيرا م. اسلام ... 
لا اعلم فعلا والله م. اسلام . لان المشروع مش تحت تنفيذى .. واظن انها بتعمل بمفتاح تحكم عن مسافة .. 
وعموما احاول ان استفسر من احد بالمشروع اذا امكن ..


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (21 مايو 2017)

no_way قال:


> سلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> استفسار بخصوص اختبار الدمك بواسطة nuclear density test
> 
> ...



وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله ,,, 
على حد علمى . طبقا لكود المواد الامريكية ASTm وخاصة 
*Standard Test Methods for In-Place Density and Water Content of Soil and Soil-Aggregate by Nuclear Methods (Shallow Depth)*



العمق الل بيتم عمله مش اقل من 5 سم (2 بوصة ) .. 
هل بيختلف باختلاف عمق التربة ؟؟ سواء 20 او 15 سم .. على حد خبرتى هى ثابتة 2 بوصة لكل . 
ودى يفيدك بيها اكتر فنى المعمل .طبعا عنى . 






وفى استطراد بسيط . كان فى مشاركة سابقة ذكرت فيها ان الفنى ممكن يلعب فى النتيجة بانه يغير النتيجة اللى طالعة لعمق 2 ببوصة . ويخليها 4 بوصة ...
مش عارف حصلت معاك مشكلة ولا لا ؟ بس موضوع النزول نقطة بسيطة يعنى .


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (21 مايو 2017)

*استكمالا على تنفيذ المنشآت المعدنية Steel Structure 

*​*وخاصة فى السلالم المعدنية المستخدمة بدلا من السلالم الخرسانية . 
*​*وخاصة درجات السلم . ونذكر هنا نوعين مختلفين لنوع درجة السلم قد تقابلهم يوما ما . *​*شكل عام للسلم المعدنى / الحديد *​*





**ودرجات السلم اما انه تكون شبك معدنى Glavanized grating *​*او بتكون خرسانة ., ولكن بيتم وضعها اشبه بما يكون ى صندوق لاحتواء الخرسانة الطازجة *​*شكل قطاع فى السلم لدرجات من شبك معدنى Glavanized grating*​*قطاع بسيط للسلم . *​*










**شكل يوضح درجات السلم . *​*










****شكل الدرج الخرسانى المحمل *​*













*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (22 مايو 2017)

*استكمالا على أعمال المبانى واللياسة . 
وخاصة للحوائط الخارجية .. 

*
*فاصل بين ميانى الطول واللياسة ( البلاستر ) . والاعمدة الخرسانية ,,, *
*قد تنص بعض المواصفات على عمل فاصل للتحكم فى الشروخ الناتجة عن اختلاف التمدد الحرارى بين الخرسانة والبلوك . ولا يتم وضع شبك ممدد بين الاعمدة والمبانى

 *

*كما يبدو فى شكل عام كما بالصورة التالية ... - عذرا اذا لم تكون الصورة واضحة - *

*









*
*وقد تم ذكر صورة سابقة لوضع الواح filler board بين اعمال المبانى والاعدة الخرسانية رغم ربطهم عرضيا بكانات مجلفنة . *​*









**وعند اعمال اللياسة او البلاستر او البياض - القصارة {latering *
*يتم ايضا عمل الفاصل باى طريقة كانت .. *​*















**وبعد الانتهاء يتم اغلاق الفاصل بمادة من المواد المالئة التى تم ذكرها سلفا فى مشاركات سابقة *
*ومن باب الذكر بالشيئ .. *
*تشترط ايضا مواصفات بعض المشاريع بالخلط الميكانيكى لمونة المبانى او مونة اللياسة . *
*فلازم يكون فى خلاطة نحلة للخلط *​*



*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (22 مايو 2017)

*استكمالا على لاعمال الاسفلت .. 

1- اقل درجة حرارة يتم قياسها قبل فرد الاسفلت 140 درجة .. ويفضل يتم الدمك قبل 100 درجة
Temperature of asphaltic concrete












2- كم تم الاشارة سابقا . هناك معدل رش معين لطبقة التشريب او طبقة اللصق Prime - Tack Coat 
لكن لو حدث ووجد يفضل ازالة البيتومين الزائد عن طريق رمل .. قد تسبب هذه الزيادة بعمل نضح لاحق Bleeding 











*


----------



## رزق حجاوي (23 مايو 2017)

Civil Ahmed Ragab قال:


> *استكمالا على لاعمال الاسفلت ..
> 
> 1- اقل درجة حرارة يتم قياسها قبل فرد الاسفلت 140 درجة .. ويفضل يتم الدمك قبل 100 درجة
> Temperature of asphaltic concrete
> ...


السلام عليكم


> *اقل درجة حرارة يتم قياسها قبل فرد الاسفلت 140 درجة .. ويفضل يتم الدمك قبل 100 درجة
> *


تنوية لما ورد في المشاركة السابقة حتى تكتمل المعلومة الهندسية
*حسب المواصفات يجب الا تقل درجة حرارة خلطة الاسفلت عند فردها في موقع العمل عن 140 درجة مئوية(سيليسيوس) .
ويجب ان الانتهاء من دحل الاسفلت بدرجة لا تقل 100 درجة**مئوية(سيليسيوس).*


----------



## no_way (24 مايو 2017)

Civil Ahmed Ragab قال:


> وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله ,,,
> على حد علمى . طبقا لكود المواد الامريكية ASTm وخاصة
> *Standard Test Methods for In-Place Density and Water Content of Soil and Soil-Aggregate by Nuclear Methods (Shallow Depth)*
> 
> ...



ايوة حصلت معايا مشكلة لان الفنى اصر ان ينزل المقبض اسفل العلامة الموضحة فى الجهاز (الجهاز مقسم بالبوصه احنا بنحطه على 6 بوصه ) بتيجى معظم النتايج فاشلة لو نزل المقبض شوية تحت بتجيب النتائج ناجحه ؟؟


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (24 مايو 2017)

no_way قال:


> ايوة حصلت معايا مشكلة لان الفنى اصر ان ينزل المقبض اسفل العلامة الموضحة فى الجهاز (الجهاز مقسم بالبوصه احنا بنحطه على 6 بوصه ) بتيجى معظم النتايج فاشلة لو نزل المقبض شوية تحت بتجيب النتائج ناجحه ؟؟



بس عمق 6 بوصة يعنى 15 سم ... صعبة شوية .. 
بس منعا لسوء التفاهم .. لازم ترجع للمواصفات اللى عندك .. وتشوف معتمدين على اى مواصفات .؟؟ والعمق فى المواصفات دى كام . 
لانه لازم الكلام ده يكون واضح ... تشاور معاه فى المواصفات وشوف فعلا ايه الصح علشان لا يكون الموضوع شخصى . 
عندك مواصفات المواد الامريكية او لو كود محلى ةتناقش معاه .


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (24 مايو 2017)

استكمالا على رقاب الاعمدة الحاملة لمنشا حديدى Pedstal For Anchor Blot 












* فى اللوحات التنفيذية . مثالا كما بالتالى . لبيانات حديد التسليح او الجوايط Anchor Bolt 












على كل للتوضيح يكون هناك توضيح فى جانب اللوحة او لوحات الرسومات القياسية .


----------



## Engr.Ahmed Fathi (24 مايو 2017)

فعلا عنوان الموضوع ( معلومة في صورة اشكرك يا غالي علي الطرح المتميز والاذن منك لنشرها والاحتفاظ بها .
وكل عام وانت بخير رمضان كريم


----------



## عدنان البداي (24 مايو 2017)

لوسمحتم روابط تحميل ملفات اوتوكاد لفندق سان ستيفانو مش شغاله واحتاج احمله ضروري 
هل ممكن احد يرفعه لنا وجزاه الله الف خير

اعتذر على الفضول


----------



## no_way (27 مايو 2017)

Civil Ahmed Ragab قال:


> بس عمق 6 بوصة يعنى 15 سم ... صعبة شوية ..
> بس منعا لسوء التفاهم .. لازم ترجع للمواصفات اللى عندك .. وتشوف معتمدين على اى مواصفات .؟؟ والعمق فى المواصفات دى كام .
> لانه لازم الكلام ده يكون واضح ... تشاور معاه فى المواصفات وشوف فعلا ايه الصح علشان لا يكون الموضوع شخصى .
> عندك مواصفات المواد الامريكية او لو كود محلى ةتناقش معاه .



جزاكم الله خيرا اخى الحبيب تقبل الله منا ومنكم صالح الاعمال 

انا قرات مانوال الجهاز مكتوب فيه لازم تسمع صوت المقبض عند الوصول الى العمق المطلوب (2 بوصة , 4 بوصة , 6 بوصة ... الى 12 بوصة)
وسالت فنى اخر فاثبت لى ان نزول الجهاز اكتر من الرقم المطلوب 1 سم او 2 سم بيعطى نتائج غير حقيقية 
مثال لو مطلوب اختبار طبقة 20سم 8 بوصة لو نزل اسفل العلام 8 بوصة 1سم فقط ممكن ترفع النتيجة 4 او 5 % فى قيمة الدمك (قيمة زائفة)


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (27 مايو 2017)

hamada_goodguy قال:


> فعلا عنوان الموضوع ( معلومة في صورة اشكرك يا غالي علي الطرح المتميز والاذن منك لنشرها والاحتفاظ بها .
> وكل عام وانت بخير رمضان كريم



وكل عام وانت بخير م. حمادة ... 
لك الاذن فى النشر كما تحب يا هندسة .


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (27 مايو 2017)

عدنان البداي قال:


> لوسمحتم روابط تحميل ملفات اوتوكاد لفندق سان ستيفانو مش شغاله واحتاج احمله ضروري
> هل ممكن احد يرفعه لنا وجزاه الله الف خير
> 
> اعتذر على الفضول



ما رقم المشاركة التى تم وضع روابط رسومات الفندق م. عدنان ؟؟؟


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (27 مايو 2017)

*بالنسبة لاعمال عزل البتومين على القواعد الخرسانية . bituminous paint on Concrete Foundation













يتم معالجة الخرسانة حسب المواصفات المعتمدة .. 
وبعد الانتهاء من المعالجة يتم معالجة اى تعشيش Honeycomb فى سطح الخرسانة . 
وبعد المعالجة .. يجب التاكد من الرطوبة داخل الخرسانة .. 
ومن اسهل الطرق للتاكد من ذلك طبقا ل ASTM-D-4263
Standard Test Method for Indicating Moisture in Concrete by the Plastic Sheet Method >


قيتم وضع شيت بلاستيك ( 16 & 16 بوصة ) على سطح القاعدة الخرسانية وتضع لاصق على اطراق الشيت لمنع دخول الهواء . . وتترك لمدة 24 ساعة - او حسب المواصفات - 
اذا ظهرت مياه على سطح البلاستيك او بقع على سط الخرسانة . فلا يتم العزل . وينتظر حتى الجفاف . 





*


----------



## رزق حجاوي (28 مايو 2017)

Civil Ahmed Ragab قال:


> استكمالا على رقاب الاعمدة الحاملة لمنشا حديدى Pedstal For Anchor Blot
> 
> 
> 
> ...


السلام عليكم
لحديد تسليح رقاب الاعمدة pedestal columns التي فيها مرابط تثبيت anchor bolts يفضل تكثيف الكانات ( المسافة S=<80mm) وذلك لحصر الخرسانة confined concrete وبالتالي زيادة قدرة التحمل للخرسانة وخصوصا عندما يكون التصميم بين صفيحة التثبيت ورقبة العموع وثاقة Fixed joint .















اما في حالة تثبيت براغي التثبيت بطريقة الثقب drilled فيتم حساب طول التثبيت كما يلي 








للمزيد في المرفقات


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (28 مايو 2017)

*بالنسبة للمنشأت الصناعية . 
وخاصة فى اعمال الامن والسلامة Safty work > وخاصة فيما يخص اذن قبل البدء Work permit > 
تشترط مواصفات السلامة - لشركة ارامكو -- ... اذا زاد عمق الحقر عن 1.2 م . ان يتم الحصول على اذن للعمل داخل منطقة محصورة . رغم ان الحفر فى منطقة مكشوفة وليست منطقة مغلقة .. 
لكن تشترط مواصفات ارامكو الحصول على اذن Confined Space Permit . 
















*


----------



## رزق حجاوي (29 مايو 2017)

Civil Ahmed Ragab قال:


> *بالنسبة للمنشأت الصناعية .
> وخاصة فى اعمال الامن والسلامة Safty work > وخاصة فيما يخص اذن قبل البدء Work permit >
> تشترط مواصفات السلامة - لشركة ارامكو -- ... اذا زاد عمق الحقر عن 1.2 م . ان يتم الحصول على اذن للعمل داخل منطقة محصورة . رغم ان الحفر فى منطقة مكشوفة وليست منطقة مغلقة ..
> لكن تشترط مواصفات ارامكو الحصول على اذن Confined Space Permit .
> ...


السلام عليكم
شركة ارامكو في متطلبات العمل تتبع شروط OSHA=*Occupational Safety and Health Administration
**وهذا الشرط للحفاظ على سلامة العمال حيث ان انهيار جوانب الحفر في العمق الذي يزيد عن 4 قدم(1.2م) قد يؤدي ضغط التربة على منطقة الوسط للعامل الى عدم امكانية خروجة من الحفرة وبالتاتلي قد موته لذلك تعامل مثل هذه الاعماق او اعمق من المناطق المحصورة .*


----------



## رزق حجاوي (31 مايو 2017)

السلام عليكم
اليكم صور لنظام الشدة الخشبية لبلاطة قشرية formwork for shell slab









































[FONT=&quot]Notes:[/FONT]


20m x 12m with 6m height Intricate roof design
Customized girder trusses
GT24 Girder
MP Towers with MRK frames
Quickstage Shoring support
4mm and12mm Plywood


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (31 مايو 2017)

استكمالا على مشاركة القدير م. رزق حجاوى . فهذه صور ايضا - ولكن بشكل ابسط - لمنشا قشرى باحد المدن الساحلية بالاردن 
ولكن للاسف ليست بتفاصيل . ولكن ندرجها اذا توفرت تفاصيل لاحقة ..


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (3 يونيو 2017)

بالنسبة لاعمال الردم Backfilling >> 

بالنسبة للتربة المتامسكة cohesive soil او التربة العادية يجب ان تصل درجة الدمك ل 95% او 98% حسب المواصفات . 






لكن فى بعض المواقع قد تقابل تربة غير متماسكة cohesive soil كالتربة الرملية .. كما فى بعض المواقع التابعة لشركة ارامكو السعودية . 
فدرجة الدمك تكون قريبة من 70 % .. كما بالصورة التالية . والمياه تساعد بنسبة كبيرة فى الدمك 






جزء من المواصفة .. 






سؤال عام لدرجات الدمك طبقا لمواصفات ارامكو saes-a-114 ..


----------



## aymanxx (4 يونيو 2017)

مراحل استلام الاعمال الانشائية


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (6 يونيو 2017)

*بالنسبة لرقاب الاعمدة التى بها جوايط Pedstal >> 
الطبيعى فى الترتيب بيكون خرسانة عادية موقعة باحداثيات . وبعدين الخرسانة المسلحة موقعة باحداثيات .
وبعدين رقبة العمود موقعة باحداثيات . وتوقع الانكور بولت ANchor Bolt باحداثيات ايضا .. 







** ربما اذا كان لديك عدد كبير من القواعد . والمسامير مثلا لاعمدة انارة . 
قد تلجا لعمل وصب القاعدة المسلحة بها حديد التسليح . وتوضع على الخرسانة العادية مصبوبة فى الموقع . ويتم صب رقبة العمود لاحقا مع المسامير . 
وبعد ذلك تكسر حديد التسليح الذى يتم منه تحميل القاعدة المسلحة . 























وغاية المشاركة او هدفها بيان ان يمكن بنسبة كبيرة توفير بدائل لتوفير الوقت والمجهود . بشرط حساب المخاطر المحتملة . 
وكل موقع يخضع لظروف خاصة يستطيع المهندس ان يحكم من خلالها ومن خلال وجهة نظره ما يمكن ان يكون .
*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (9 يونيو 2017)

ما قد يكون المشاراليه بالسهم فى الصورة التالية ؟؟


----------



## رزق حجاوي (10 يونيو 2017)

Civil Ahmed Ragab قال:


> ما قد يكون المشاراليه بالسهم فى الصورة التالية ؟؟


السلام عليكم
اتوقع ان هذا اما ان يكون نقاط تاريض earthing لمانعة الصواعق


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (10 يونيو 2017)

anti termite treatment chemical
رش مقاوم حشرات اسفل الخرسانة العادية .
* 
*قد تشترط بعض المواصفات الا يمر على رش مكافح الحشرات قبل صب الخرسانة 24 ساعة .


----------



## رزق حجاوي (11 يونيو 2017)

Civil Ahmed Ragab قال:


> ما قد يكون المشاراليه بالسهم فى الصورة التالية ؟؟


السلام عليكم
استكمالا للمشاركة السابقة فالنظام الذي يظهر في الصورة هو earth rod seals for lightning protection 
والحلقة السوداء هي لمنع تسرب المياه الجوفية حول earth rod 




وللمزيد حول هذا الموضوع
http://www.an-wallis.co.uk/products/earthing/earth-rod-seals/earth-rod-seals


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (22 يونيو 2017)

من مصطلحات المنشآت الصناعية . Sump agitator








في أرضيات المنشات الصناعية قد يتم عمل غرفة لتحجميع المياه او الرواسب لضخها الى اماكن تجميع . وقد يتم أيضا وضع اشبع بمروحة تقليب مياه المخلفات داخل الغرفة التجميع .
وعلى كل .. 
* غالبا بيكون فى مهندسين ميكانيكا مسؤول عن تركيب التركيبات المعدنية steel fabrication 
ما يهمنا كمهندس مدنى . الاهتمام بمنسوب ارضية الغرفة وضبطها بأقل سماحيات وأيضا منسوب pedstal الحامل لكمرة ال agitator يتم ضبط منسوب بأقل سماحيات .


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (22 يونيو 2017)

*بالنسبة للمنشأت الصناعية Industrial Building
*​*بالنسبة للخزانات المعدنية المستخدمة لتخزين المواد البترولية .. 







*​*لاختواء اى تسريب يتم وضع طبقة من البولى ايثلين عالى الكثافة  Hdpe Linearكتبطين اسفل الخزان . *​*احد الاشكال لعمل هذه الخزانات كمااشار المهندس القدير رزق حجاوى عن طريق عمل كمرة دائرية . *​*وكما بالصورة بيتم تثبيت هذا التبطين فى الخرسانة عن طريقة بلتة حديد وفيها مسامار صلب *​*


















*


----------



## Eng.md1 (23 يونيو 2017)

*شكرا جزيلا* ​


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (30 يونيو 2017)

*بالنسبة لتركيب مسامير الجوايط Anchor Bolt >
*​*1- وان كان يتم توقيع مكان المسامير بواسطة المساح عن طريق محطة صد متكاملة Total Station *​*يمكنك كمهندس ان تراجع الاحداثيات عند التنفيذ . فى الطبيعى ى احداثيات موجودة على الرسومات . فتراجع القراءة عل التوتال ستيشن مع قراءة الرسومات . 
*​*ولكن ما يهم اكثر مراجعة المسافات على المحورين x - y  والقطرين يكونوا متساويين . لملائمة العنصر الحديديى الذى سيتم تركيبه . *​*والتاكد من منسوب المسمار ... *​*














*​*2- بعد فك الشدة ... قد يتم الردم مباشرة على الخرسانة خاصة مع عدم عدوانية التربة المحيطة او نص المواصفات .*​*لكن لا يتم الردم قبل معالجة السطح وكما تم الاشارة فى مشاركة سابقة .*​*لو تعشيش بسيط يتم معالجته بمادة ك Sika Rep Fine -- Rendroc Fc او ما شابه *​* لو التعشيش كبير يتم معالجته بمادة زى Skia Top 121 - 122 -- أو ما شابه . او ما يتم اعتماده من مواد حسب الجهة المالكة 








*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (2 يوليو 2017)

فى اعمال الشبابيك الخشبية ​ 1- قد تطلب بعض المواصفات دهان حلق الشباك بمادة سلاقون 






​ 2- كانة تثبيت الحلق فى مبانى الطوب بيتم عن طريق كانة بديل مشقوق . وبيتم عمل تلبيش عليها بعد الانتهاء من الثبيت والوزنية . ​


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (3 يوليو 2017)

لجوانب الجفر خاصة للتربة الرملية الناعمة ..
قد يستعان بالخيش pore lab مع وضع خرسانة بسيطة على سطحه لعدم الحركة . لعمل حماية لحركة الرمال .


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (5 يوليو 2017)

بالنسبة لمادة فاصل التمدد او فاصل الهبوط .. 
عند عمل فاصل تمدد بين عنصرين خرسانيين . يفضل ان يتم صب عنصر وصب العنصر الاخر فى مرة اخرى . للتحكم فى جودة الفاصل خاصة اذا كان filler board > فهو سهل الكسر . و
فعند صب عنصريين معا مع مادة زى filler board سهل الفاصل يتكسر ويصبح شكله غير مناسب 

فاذا كان ليس الا سبيل صب العنصرين معا . يفضل تستخدم مادة زى الخشب الحبيبى او اى مادة تعتمدها من الجهة المالكة . تكون لها قوة نسبية عن مادة الفيلر .











مادة من الخشب الحبيبى .


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (10 يوليو 2017)

بالنسبة لتركيب المنشآت المعدنية Steel Structure Erection ​ Temporary Block ​ عند تركيب المنشأت المعدنية وتثبيتها بشكل مبدئى قد يستعان ببلوكات خرسانية مؤقتة كنهايز مؤقتة Bracing ​


----------



## امين الزريقي (11 يوليو 2017)

Civil Ahmed Ragab قال:


> لجوانب الجفر خاصة للتربة الرملية الناعمة ..
> قد يستعان بالخيش pore lab مع وضع خرسانة بسيطة على سطحه لعدم الحركة . لعمل حماية لحركة الرمال .



المقصود هو الخيش او burlap fabric بالانجليزية الامريكية
او hessian fabric بالانجليزية البريطانية
تحياتي


----------



## امين الزريقي (15 يوليو 2017)

Civil Ahmed Ragab قال:


> بالنسبة لمادة فاصل التمدد او فاصل الهبوط ..
> عند عمل فاصل تمدد بين عنصرين خرسانيين . يفضل ان يتم صب عنصر وصب العنصر الاخر فى مرة اخرى . للتحكم فى جودة الفاصل خاصة اذا كان filler board > فهو سهل الكسر . و
> فعند صب عنصريين معا مع مادة زى filler board سهل الفاصل يتكسر ويصبح شكله غير مناسب
> 
> ...


السلام عليكم

في كل الاحوال اذا تم صب الخرسانة في جهتي الفاصل في نفس الوقت فهذا تصرف غير صحيح مهما كانت المادة المستخدمة.
ذلك انه لا يمكن ضمان عدم انزياح اللوح الفاصل عن مكانه بسبب الصب غير المتوازن 
المادة المشار اليها هي مادة لتحشية الفاصل و لا علاقة لها بالخشب (على الاقل هذه المادة الظاهرة في الصورة).
هذه المادة تسمى تجاريا :
asphalt impregnated filler board الواح حشو فواصل التمدد المشبعة بالاسفلت.
ومن الاسماء التجارية المشهورة celotex و flexcell.


----------



## رزق حجاوي (15 يوليو 2017)

Civil Ahmed Ragab قال:


> بالنسبة لمادة فاصل التمدد او فاصل الهبوط ..
> عند عمل فاصل تمدد بين عنصرين خرسانيين . يفضل ان يتم صب عنصر وصب العنصر الاخر فى مرة اخرى . للتحكم فى جودة الفاصل خاصة اذا كان filler board > فهو سهل الكسر . و
> فعند صب عنصريين معا مع مادة زى filler board سهل الفاصل يتكسر ويصبح شكله غير مناسب
> 
> ...


السلام عليكم 
المادة المستخدمة في فاصل التمدد في الصور الواردة في المشاركة هي مادة السيلوتكس المقطرن أي مادة البيتومين لمنعه التسوس والتأكل ومنع امتصاصه للماء.
بخصوص الاعمدة التي تحوي على فاصل تمدد فيمكن صب العمودي في أن وحد وذلك بنظام شدة الكرتون المقوى hard paper formwork 
وقد تم شرح ذلك بالتفصيل في مشاكل سابقة

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/engr271667-2.html


----------



## امين الزريقي (19 يوليو 2017)

رزق حجاوي قال:


> السلام عليكم
> المادة المستخدمة في فاصل التمدد في الصور الواردة في المشاركة هي مادة السيلوتكس المقطرن أي مادة البيتومين لمنعه التسوس والتأكل ومنع امتصاصه للماء.
> بخصوص الاعمدة التي تحوي على فاصل تمدد فيمكن صب العمودي في أن وحد وذلك بنظام شدة الكرتون المقوى hard paper formwork
> وقد تم شرح ذلك بالتفصيل في مشاكل سابقة
> ...



وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله

ارجو التوضيح ان سيلوتكس celotex هي اسم تجاري لشركة مصنعة لعدد كبير من المنتجات واحدها هو الالواح المقطرنة و نظرا للشهرة التي تمتع بها هذا لاسم اصبح يطلق على الالواح تلك. ولكن عند توصيف هذه الالواح في جداول الكميات و المواصفات في المشاريع المختلفة يورد عادة تحت وصف الالواح الليفية المشبعة بالقطران (البيتومين او الاسفلت) asphalt impregnated fiberboard for expansion joints بالسماكة المطلوبة وعادة 10 او 20 مم او حول ذلك وقد يورد اسم احدى الشركات المنتجة مثل سيلوتكس على سبيل المثال , او سيكا او فوسروك وسواها من الاسماء التجارية. ويبدو ان سيلوتكس قد توقفت عن انتاج هذه الالواح حيث لم اجد له ذكرا بين المنتجات التي تعرضها. 

كما ان هناك الواحا للفواصل تكون خالية من البيتومين non bitumenous joint filler boards وتصنع بطريقة تضمن ان تكون طاردة للماء water repellant.


----------



## صهيب علي (27 يوليو 2017)

بالتوفيق صور ومعلومات مفيدة


----------



## رزق حجاوي (3 أغسطس 2017)

السلام عليكم
للتوفير في كمية الخرسانة االلازمة لقاعدة توربين الهواء يتم اللجوء الي اساتخدام الكمرات المقلوبه لدعم القاعدة


----------



## هندسة وطن (13 أغسطس 2017)

جزاك الله كل خير مهندس رزق


----------



## antonarc (31 أغسطس 2017)

مجهود جبار ومهندسين اكفاء


----------



## man_oftheages (27 سبتمبر 2017)

ما شاء الله تبارك الله علم غزير ينتفع به اللهم اجعله في ميزان حسناتكم يوم نلقي الله


----------



## هندسة وطن (11 نوفمبر 2017)

*اعمال العزل water proof للبلاطة السطحية لجسر*

زملائى المهندسين
سؤال فى اعمال العزل لبلاطات السطحية للجسور لمنع تسرب المياه
هل يتطلب ان يكون سطح البلاطة بالشروط الاتية :
1- مستويا تماما.
2 - املس تماما .
ام يمكن تجاوز الشرط رقم 2 ولا باس من ان يكون سطح خشن.
وهل السطح الاملس للخرسانة يؤثر فى عملية العزل 
كما فى الصورة المرفقة


----------



## امين الزريقي (11 نوفمبر 2017)

هندسة وطن قال:


> زملائى المهندسين
> سؤال فى اعمال العزل لبلاطات السطحية للجسور لمنع تسرب المياه
> هل يتطلب ان يكون سطح البلاطة بالشروط الاتية :
> 1- مستويا تماما.
> ...




المسألة نسبية ؛

اذا لم يكن سطح البلاطة ناعما تماما ( اي لم يستخدم في الانهاء الهلكوبتر) فمن الضروري ان لا يكون خشنا بالدرجة التي لا تسمح بالتصاق كامل للاغشية البيتومينية التي تستخدم لاعمال العزل غالباً.

خلاصة الكلام ان يكون ناعما واملسا بقدر معقول.


----------



## زياد أحمد رافع (13 فبراير 2018)

اغلب الصور في هذا الموضوع لا تفتح عندي لماذا ؟؟؟


----------



## engabdo888 (14 فبراير 2018)

زياد أحمد رافع قال:


> اغلب الصور في هذا الموضوع لا تفتح عندي لماذا ؟؟؟


الصور فى أول المشاركات تم رفعها على موقع مركز الخليج وتوقف الموقع وبالتالى الصور فى أو الصفحات لم تظهر


----------



## رزق حجاوي (26 فبراير 2018)

السلام عليكم 
الصورة التالية تبين تأثير الرياح على الخزانات المعدنية خلال مرحلة الإنشاء عندما لا يتم أخذ ضغط الرياح بعين الاعتبار أثناء التنفيذ.


----------



## امين الزريقي (3 مارس 2018)

السلام عليكم 

الزميل احمد رجب صاحب هذا الموضوع متغيب منذ فترة طويلة على غير العادة.

هل من معلومات لدى اصدقائه اومعارفه ؟ 

نرجو ان يكون بخير.


----------



## engabdo888 (22 مارس 2018)

امين الزريقي قال:


> السلام عليكم
> 
> الزميل احمد رجب صاحب هذا الموضوع متغيب منذ فترة طويلة على غير العادة.
> 
> ...


تقريباً ياهندسة كان متغيب لإنه كان بيذاكر pmp وربنا وفقه وحصل على الشهادة كان ناشر بوست على الفيس بهذا الخصوص


----------



## م.احمد العراقي (11 يناير 2019)

رزق حجاوي قال:


> السلام عليكم
> الصورة التالية تبين تأثير الرياح على الخزانات المعدنية خلال مرحلة الإنشاء عندما لا يتم أخذ ضغط الرياح بعين الاعتبار أثناء التنفيذ.
> مشاهدة المرفق 116020




مالذي كان يتوجب عمله اثناء التنفيذ


----------



## م.احمد العراقي (11 يناير 2019)

رزق حجاوي قال:


> السلام عليكم
> للتوفير في كمية الخرسانة االلازمة لقاعدة توربين الهواء يتم اللجوء الي اساتخدام الكمرات المقلوبه لدعم القاعدة




بالنسبه للكمرات المقلوبه كيف يتم عمل القالب لها لو في شرح او صور ان امكن


----------



## م.احمد العراقي (11 يناير 2019)

Civil Ahmed Ragab قال:


> بالنسبة لمادة فاصل التمدد او فاصل الهبوط ..
> عند عمل فاصل تمدد بين عنصرين خرسانيين . يفضل ان يتم صب عنصر وصب العنصر الاخر فى مرة اخرى . للتحكم فى جودة الفاصل خاصة اذا كان filler board > فهو سهل الكسر . و
> فعند صب عنصريين معا مع مادة زى filler board سهل الفاصل يتكسر ويصبح شكله غير مناسب
> 
> ...



اعتقد ان استعمال الخشب كفاصل صب بين عنصرين مصبوبين معا غير مناسب


----------



## امين الزريقي (11 يناير 2019)

م.احمد العراقي قال:


> بالنسبه للكمرات المقلوبه كيف يتم عمل القالب لها لو في شرح او صور ان امكن




الكمرات المقلوبة يتم قولبتها (عمل القالب او الطوبار) بعد ان يتم صب الأرضية. هذا القالب ينفذ بشكل اعتيادي مثل قوالب الجدران (حيث ان الارتفاع غير قليل). يتم تنفيذ احد جانبي القالب واستكمال حديد التسليح ثم تثبيت جانب القالب الآخر وتثبيته حسب الاصول لتحمل ضغط الخرسانة الجانبي باستخدام الشدادات tie rods. هذا مع ملاحظة تثبيت منسوب الصب المائل حيث الارتفاع المتغير ومراعاة ذلك في طريقة الصب.


----------



## رزق حجاوي (11 يناير 2019)

م.احمد العراقي قال:


> بالنسبه للكمرات المقلوبه كيف يتم عمل القالب لها لو في شرح او صور ان امكن


السلام عليكم
بخصوص تنفيذ الكمرات المقلوبه. Inverted beams يكون تنفيذها كما لي
يتم تنفيذ حديد التسليح الأرضية (الرافع)مع حديد تسليح الكمرات المقلوبة.
يتم صب الأرضية فقط مع تحسين الخرسانة في منطقة الكمرات المقلوبه.
تنظيف حديد تسليح الكمرة المقلوبه من الخرسانة.
تنفيذ الشدة الكمرات المقلوبه. Formwork
صب الكمرات المقلوبه المنسوب المطلوب.
فلك الشدة الخشبية الكمرات بعد تصلب الخرسانة.


----------



## امين الزريقي (11 يناير 2019)

م.احمد العراقي قال:


> اعتقد ان استعمال الخشب كفاصل صب بين عنصرين مصبوبين معا غير مناسب



استعمال الخشب كمادة لملأ فاصل التمدد (وليس فاصل الصب) خطأ ولكن يتم استخدام مادة خاملة مثل الالواح الليفية المشبعة بالبيتومين bitumen impregnated joint filler fiberboard له عدة اسماء تجارية ربما اشهرها سيلوتكس او فايبر بورد. كذلك يتم احيانا استخدام البولسترين بسماكات مختلفة وهو اقل كلفة من الالواح الاولى.


----------



## م.احمد العراقي (19 يناير 2019)

تسلم استاذ كنت اعتقد انه في اشتراط ان يتم صب الكمر المقلوب مع الاساس في ان واحد


----------



## م.احمد العراقي (19 يناير 2019)

امين الزريقي قال:


> استعمال الخشب كمادة لملأ فاصل التمدد (وليس فاصل الصب) خطأ ولكن يتم استخدام مادة خاملة مثل الالواح الليفية المشبعة بالبيتومين bitumen impregnated joint filler fiberboard له عدة اسماء تجارية ربما اشهرها سيلوتكس او فايبر بورد. كذلك يتم احيانا استخدام البولسترين بسماكات مختلفة وهو اقل كلفة من الالواح الاولى.




ممكن لو في صوره لهذا المنتج لو تكرمت ولو كان الفاصل بين اعمده سور خارجي كيف يكون الشكل النهائي هل توجد تفصيله معماريه معينه لتغطيته


----------



## امين الزريقي (9 مارس 2019)

م.احمد العراقي قال:


> ممكن لو في صوره لهذا المنتج لو تكرمت ولو كان الفاصل بين اعمده سور خارجي كيف يكون الشكل النهائي هل توجد تفصيله معماريه معينه لتغطيته








https://www.copper.org/applications...tails/building_expansion/wall_conditions.html


----------



## Civil M.Helmy (2 أبريل 2019)

السلام عليكم 
عندى استفسار بخصوص الدكه الخرسانيه (slab on grade)
بالنسبه للصوره المرفقه موجود فيها جزء متهبط وبلاقى القطاع دا ف كل التفاصيل الانشائيه ف اللوحات تقريبا 
ياريت لو حد من حضراتكم يقولى ايه سبب التهبيط دا ؟
وليه بيجى كدا ف اللوحات ومبيتنفذش ف الطبيعه ؟


----------



## امين الزريقي (3 أبريل 2019)

Civil M.Helmy قال:


> السلام عليكم
> عندى استفسار بخصوص الدكه الخرسانيه (slab on grade)
> بالنسبه للصوره المرفقه موجود فيها جزء متهبط وبلاقى القطاع دا ف كل التفاصيل الانشائيه ف اللوحات تقريبا
> ياريت لو حد من حضراتكم يقولى ايه سبب التهبيط دا ؟
> وليه بيجى كدا ف اللوحات ومبيتنفذش ف الطبيعه ؟



يتم تسميك thickening البلاطة(زيادة السماكة) بغرض وضع اطار ذي جساءة عالية عند اطراف البلاطة بهدف مقاومة التأثيرات البيئية المتوقعة مثل الصقيع frost action في البلدان التي تكثر فيها هذه الممارسة practice, اضافة الى تحمل اوزان الجدران المحيطية (اذا وجدت) او احمال العجلات اذا كانت معرضة للسير او لحركة الاليات في حال كانت ارضية لمستودع معرض للشاحنات وللتحميل والتنزيل.
اذا لم تكن رأيت مثل هذه البلاطات بوضعها هذا فذلك يعني انه لا يوجد غالبا تأثير للصقيع كما في المناطق الحارة او ان البلاطة مصممة بحيث يكون السمك العام فيها قادرا على تحمل كافة المؤثرات المتوقعة. 

في المرجع المرفق تجد الاسباب الانشائية وراء هذا التسميك (التثخين) مع شرح مستفيض بالذات بدءا من الصفحات 10 مع طرق تصميم البلاطات الارضية.


----------



## Civil M.Helmy (3 أبريل 2019)

شكرا لحضرتك م.امين الزريقى


----------



## م مثنى العزاوي (3 أبريل 2019)

Civil M.Helmy قال:


> السلام عليكم
> عندى استفسار بخصوص الدكه الخرسانيه (slab on grade)
> بالنسبه للصوره المرفقه موجود فيها جزء متهبط وبلاقى القطاع دا ف كل التفاصيل الانشائيه ف اللوحات تقريبا
> ياريت لو حد من حضراتكم يقولى ايه سبب التهبيط دا ؟
> وليه بيجى كدا ف اللوحات ومبيتنفذش ف الطبيعه ؟



بالاضافة الى جواب استاذنا م [MENTION=280654]امين الزريقي[/MENTION] حفظه الله
اقول...وهذا من واقع التجربة العملية...(معظم المخططات هي كوبي\بيست) يعني نسخ ولصق.
تحياتي


----------



## م احمد عيسي (15 أبريل 2019)

*فاصل بين ميانى الطول واللياسة ( البلاستر ) . والاعمدة الخرسانية ,,, *​*قد تنص بعض المواصفات على عمل فاصل للتحكم فى الشروخ الناتجة عن اختلاف التمدد الحرارى بين الخرسانة والبلوك . ولا يتم وضع شبك ممدد بين الاعمدة والمبانى

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله و بركاته بشمهندس 
ممكن اعرف اي من المشاريع التى يطبق فيها الموصفات بالشكل ده *​


----------



## امين الزريقي (23 أبريل 2019)

م احمد عيسي قال:


> مشاهدة المرفق 117036
> *فاصل بين ميانى الطول واللياسة ( البلاستر ) . والاعمدة الخرسانية ,,, *​
> *قد تنص بعض المواصفات على عمل فاصل للتحكم فى الشروخ الناتجة عن اختلاف التمدد الحرارى بين الخرسانة والبلوك . ولا يتم وضع شبك ممدد بين الاعمدة والمبانى
> 
> ...




وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته

اذكر ان الفنادق التي بنيت في في منطقة البحر الميت هي منطقة زلزالية (نشطة نسبيا) كانت المواصفات الخاصة بها تنص على فصل الجدران عن الاسقف الخرسانية التي تعلوها وبالتالي تم وضع فاصل من مادة خاملة سمكها 20 مم اعلى الجدار لملأ الفراغ اعلاه ولاسباب اخرى منها منع انتشار النيران . في المقابل تم ربط الجدار مع اسفل البلاطة الخرسانية بواسطة زوج من الزوايا من الحديد المجلفن على مسافات متقاربة لمنع الجدار من الحركة في حال حدوث اي حركة ارضية. اما بالنسبة للجدران فأذكر انها نفذت كالعادة.

بالنسبة لفصل الجدران عن الاعمدة يمكن تطبيق نفس الاجراءات لتثبيت الجدران ووضع فاصل مع مراعاة الفصل بين الغرف المتجاورة لأغراض عزل الصوت والعزل الحراري ومنع انتشار الحريق في الحالات التي تستدعي ذلك.


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (29 أبريل 2019)

*خطوط المواسير لتصريف مياه الامطار Storm Drainage Network
*





من الملاحظات عند تركيب الخطوط

*تلجا لعمل احاطة لخط المواسير **pipe encasement ** خاصة اذا كان هناك حركة فوق هذا الجزء من الطريق *
*كما ترى فى الصوة التالية على اليسار خط مواسير تصريف عادى . *
*ومشار بالسسهم الى خط مواسير وموضح انه مشار اليه ان يتم احاطته بخرسانة *
*وهنا يجب الانتباه عند عمل ميول الطبقة اسفل خط المواسير . ننوه عنها فى المشاركة القادمة












*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (3 مايو 2019)

*استكمالا على المشاركة السابقة *​ *فى الصورة التالية تجد مواسير تصريف المياه على طبقة **sand bedding **مباشرة *​ *والطبيعى يتم عمل دمك لطبقة **subgrade **ثم عنل دمك لطبقة **sand bedding*​ *






*​ ​ *اما فى حالة عمل **encasement **يتم عمل بقة **subgrade **فقط لان يتم تحميل المواسير على بلوكت 15 سم لوجود احاطة خرسانية اسفل المسورة *​


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (5 مايو 2019)

*عمل الوصلات فى مواسير **RPM Reinforced Plastic Mortat Pipe*​ *من خلال الصور الموضحة *​ ** **يتم عمل الوصلات هنا عن طريق الجلب **Coupling*​ ** **الجاكات **come Along jack **هى المستخدمة فى شد الجلبة على الماسورة *​ ** المواسير 12م *​


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (6 مايو 2019)

** **استكمالا على اعمال البنية التحتية و المشاركة السابقة *​ *عند عمل خطو تصريف الامطار **Storm Drainage *​ *يجب ملاحظة ان اطوال المواسر الثابتة **Standard 12m > **وعند تثبيت المواسير يتم تحديد بداية هذه المواسير ويتم ترك مسافة لوصلات اصغر عند دخولها ل **Catch basin *​


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (9 مايو 2019)

من طرق عزل القواعد الخرسانية . او عزل سطح الخرسانة العادية اسفل الميدات فى مواصفات بعض المشاريع .. العزل بدهان Polycoat 
* يتم العزل غالبا 3 طبقات . ويحتاج للتخفيف بمياخ بنسبة معينة 
* مواصفة سمك العزل هنا تحتاج 400 ميكرون كحد ادنى 
* الجهاز الموضح بالصورة هو ما يتم القياس به سمك طبقة العزل poistector
* قبل وضع جهاز القياس يتم عمل ultrasonic couplant


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (10 مايو 2019)

كيف تم الحواجز الجانبية الحديدة للطرق Road guardrail 


























ويستكمل باقى التركيب فى مشاركة لا حقة ان شاء الله


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (13 مايو 2019)

استكمالا على اعمال البنية التحتية Infrastructure . وخاصة اعمال الطرق 
يتم الاتجاه لعمل رصف خرسانى عند تقاطع الاشارات Concrete Pavement At traffic Signal
.. الرصف الاسفلتى مع مرور الوقت ووقوف سيارات النقل الثقيل خاصة يحدث هبوط للاسفلت 

فى حين الرصف الخرسانى لا يحدث معه هبوط .
فى المشاركة السابقة سندرج صور لكيفية تنفيذ الرصف الخرسانى عند اشارات المرور


----------



## م.احمد العراقي (13 مايو 2019)

لماذا لايتم عمل صبه خرسانيه لتثبيتهم


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (14 مايو 2019)

م.احمد العراقي قال:


> لماذا لايتم عمل صبه خرسانيه لتثبيتهم



هذا النوع من التصميم معتمد على الطول المدفون فى التربة 
وكما هو فى اول صورة تم عمل صبة خرسانية -- ومن وجهة نظرى - الصبة الخرسانية حالة الطول اصغر المدفون فى التربة .


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (14 مايو 2019)

[FONT=&quot]استكمالا على الرصف الخرسانى .. [/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]وكنا قد اشرنا فى مشاركة سابقة عن اعمال الرصف الخرسانى فى ارضية المنشات الصناعية .[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]* يتم تقسيم مساحة الصب عل مساحات يتم صبها بطريقة شطرنجية او تبادلية [/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]* يلاحظ عن عمل ركبة على طرف نهاية كل باكية , حيث سيتم عمل طبقة رصف اسفلتى للتماسك بينهم وتقليل حدوث شروخ فى الفاصل [/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]* بعد تسوية سطح الخرسانى يتم خربشة او تخشين السطح الخرسانى باى وسيلة كانت . ولا يترك السطح املسا نظرا لحركة السيارات [/FONT]​






























[FONT=&quot]فى المشاركة القادمة توضيح للفواصل الطولية والعرضية بين باكيات الصب [/FONT]​


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (28 يونيو 2019)

Civil Ahmed Ragab قال:


> كيف تم الحواجز الجانبية الحديدة للطرق Road guardrail
> 
> 
> 
> ...



استكمال صور التركيب : -


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (28 يونيو 2019)

استكمال 


























وتتبقى صورة اخيرة لشكل النهاية . سيتم وضعها حال توفر الصورة .


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (28 يوليو 2019)

استكمالا على المشاركة السابقة للرصف الخرسانى عند اشارات المرور 
Conrete Pavement at traffic signal >> 
لتوضيح استخدام احد الاغشية الصناعية اسل الرصف الخرسانى


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (28 يوليو 2019)

استكمالا على المشاركة السابقة للرصف الخرسانى عند اشارات المرور 
Conrete Pavement at traffic signal لتوضيح الفواصل الطولية والعرضية بين باكيات الصب .construction / Expansion Joint


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (31 يوليو 2019)

فى المشاركة التالية نذكر بعض المعلومات عن عمل عمل بحيرة . لاحتواء الطين الاحمر ( مخلفات البوكسيت ) الناتج عن مصانع انتاج الالمنيوم . .. ​ وهذا شكل يوضح شكل تقريبى لبحيرة بعد الانتهاء من عمل الاغشية الصناعية وهى هنا فى هذه الصورة مستخدمة فى تخزين المياه ​ 






​  * والقطاع هنا عبارة عن طبقات من اغشية التربة الصناعية GEOSYNTHETICS​ GCL / Hdpe​ 
Geosynthetic Clay Liners / (_High Density Polyethylene_) / Low density Polyethylene

* توريد لفات GCl ​ للموقع ​ 




​





يستكمل ....


----------



## بشير خالد العزاوي (21 أغسطس 2019)

جزاك الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## Civil M.Helmy (9 سبتمبر 2019)

السلام عليكم 
استفسار بعد اذن مهندسينا الكبار المحترمين !
بالنسبه لتسليح عزل الميمبرين فيه منه انواع ( فايبر - بوليستر - composite )
ياريت توضيح لكل نوع من حيث المميزات ومين الافضل والاغلى 
والاهم ياريت اعرف ازاى افرق بينهم ف الموقع 
يعنى لو انا طالب بوليستر وجالى فايبر اعرف ازاى لانى معرفش شكلهم ف الطبيعه 
ياريت لو فيه صور او توضيح لشكلهم ف لفه العزل ؟
وشكرا


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (25 أكتوبر 2019)

بالنسبة لاعمال البنية التحتية Infrastructure >> 
فيما يخص اعمال شبكات الصرف الصحى Saintary Network
صورة لعمل الاختبار الهيدوليكى للمطبق من ( البلاستيك المقوى بالالياف ) فى خطوط الصرف الصحى 
Hydro Test for Fiberglass Reinforced Polyester Manhole


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (27 أكتوبر 2019)

بالنسبة لاعمال البنية التحتية Infrastructure >> 
فيما يخص اعمال شبكات الصرف الصحى Saintary Network 2
2- - صورة لعمل الاختبار الهيدروليكي لمواسير خط صرف الصحي Hydro Test For Sanitary Line






















​


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (29 أكتوبر 2019)

[FONT=&quot]- صورة للشريط التحذيرىWarning tape بعد تركيب خط المجارى وبعد الانتهاء من الاختبار الهيدروليكى . [/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]نحذير . خط مجارى مطمور فى الاسفل [/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]Caution ..Buried Sewer line Below





















[/FONT]


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (4 نوفمبر 2019)

[FONT=&quot]* صورة للثلاث طبقات المرفقة فى الصورة السابقة [/FONT] [FONT=&quot]بخصوص تركيب [/FONT]HDPE Linear[FONT=&quot]. [/FONT]​




















ويستكمل ...


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (10 نوفمبر 2019)

*[النسبة لاعمال البنية التحتية Infrastructure Road **
* خاصة فى اعمال الطرق . يكون حرم الطريق فى الرسومات محدد للطريق بكامل المرافق التحتية.. كما بالصور التالية ... 
* مثلا قد تجد عرض الطريق شامل المرافق 60م ... فى حين عرض الاسفلت فى حدود 14م فقط . فيكون ال 60 م . شامل المرافق اسفل الطريق ,,,, 
*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (15 نوفمبر 2019)

** اسكمالا على تركيب HDPE LINear المستخدم فى تبطين بحيرة لاحتواء مخلفات البوكسيت ... 

يوجد اختبار للهواء Air Test يستخدم بعد عمل اللحام بطريقة Hot Wedge لاختبار جودة اللحام .. 

* والصور فى جزء منها ما هو للمهندس الصديق محمد عبد السلام . 

هذا الفراغ ما يتم ضخ الهواء الهواء فيه بالابرة ...ويكون الاختبار لكل 300 م. طولى او حسب المواصفات . 













وسبق وذطرنا انه يوجد طبقتين من البولى ايثلين .. عالى الكثافة ومنخفض الكثافة 





















ويستكمل لاختبار Vaccum test مرة اخرى .,,,,,,,


----------



## سيف الدين مرزوق (15 نوفمبر 2019)

الزميل العزيز [MENTION=423523]Civil Ahmed Ragab[/MENTION] ..
حمد لله على سلامتك ..


----------



## امين الزريقي (15 نوفمبر 2019)

Civil Ahmed Ragab قال:


> ** اسكمالا على تركيب HDPE LINear المستخدم فى تبطين بحيرة لاحتواء مخلفات البوكسيت ...
> 
> 
> وسبق وذطرنا انه يوجد طبقتين من البولى ايثلين .. عالى الكثافة ومنخفض الكثافة
> ...



ورد في المشاركة السابقة وفي الجدول المرفق اعلاه عبارة KPaG كوحدة لقياس الضغط وتقرأ KPa كيلو باسكال والتي تساوي واحدا من الف (1/1000) من الميجاباسكال وهذه الوحدة وردت متبوعة بحرف G من كلمة Gauge وهي توضع بهذا الشكل لتعني ان هذا الضغط مقاس من مستوى الضغط الجوي و بالتالي يعني ضغط المقياس او gauge pressure لتفرقته عن الضغط المطلق Absolute pressure الذي يساوي مجموع ضغط المقياس زائد قيمة الضغط الجوي او

P[SUB]abs[/SUB]=P[SUB]G[/SUB]+P[SUB]atm 


[/SUB]

للمزيد :

https://opentextbc.ca/physicstestbo...e-absolute-pressure-and-pressure-measurement/


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (17 نوفمبر 2019)

سيف الدين مرزوق قال:


> الزميل العزيز @Civil Ahmed Ragab ..
> حمد لله على سلامتك ..



الله يسلمك م. سيف ... بارك الله فيك


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (17 نوفمبر 2019)

** قبل وضع صورة اختبار Vaccum Test . نوضه لطريقتى اللحام المستخدامة فى لحام الاغشية الصناعية .
وقد تمذكر طريقة extrustion فى مشاركة سابقة عند عمل الرص الخرسانى لارضيةالمصانع ... 












الطريقة الاولى والاسماء المختلفة لها 
















الطريقة الثانية 






ويستكمل فى المشاركة القادمة كيفية التاكد من جودة اللحام عند عمل اللحام بطريقة زExtrution >>


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (18 نوفمبر 2019)

*عند عمل اللحام بطريقة Extrution من طريقة االختبار للحام Vaccum Test 
ومن الاحتياجات لعمل اللحام بهذه الطريقة ... عند عمل رقعة او ععند تقاطع شيتات الابولى ايثلين لثلاث تقاعات او اربع تقاعطعات 
وهو باختصار بتضع سائل صابونى على كامل اللحام , وبعد ذلك تمرر صندوق Vaccum Box ويتم تشغليه وخلال مدة 5 ثوانى اذا لم تتولد فقاعات . فهذا يعنى ان اللحام ذا جودة .. اذا تكونت فقاعة فيتم عمل اصلاح لهذا الجزء .... 
وهناك اختبار اخر Spark Test يمكن استخدامه ايضا للتاكد من جودة اللحام بهذه الطريقة . وهذا كنا قد تعرضنا له فى مشاركة سابقة . 

* والشكر ل م. مصطفى عبد الحليم على ادراج صور الاختبار , 
*






























ويستكمل الاختبارات الاخرى التى يمكن عملها ,,,,


----------



## سيف الدين مرزوق (18 نوفمبر 2019)

الزميل العزيز [MENTION=423523]Civil Ahmed Ragab[/MENTION]..
ما زلت أعتقد أن هذا الجهد الكبير يستحق أن يتم جمعه في موسوعة تنفيذية ستكون هي الأفضل في المكتبة العربية على الاطلاق ..
تحياتي


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (19 نوفمبر 2019)

سيف الدين مرزوق قال:


> الزميل العزيز @Civil Ahmed Ragab..
> ما زلت أعتقد أن هذا الجهد الكبير يستحق أن يتم جمعه في موسوعة تنفيذية ستكون هي الأفضل في المكتبة العربية على الاطلاق ..
> تحياتي



الله يعزك ويكرمك م. سيف .. 
اتمنىى ان يسعفنا الوقت لاحقا لنجمعها فى ملف او كتاب ليسع للباحث ان يطلع عليه بطريقة اسهل ,,,, 
وان كان فى المنتدى قامات وأفاضل مشاركاتهم اولى بالجمع والتنقيح ,,, هم ذوى فضل على من أتى من بعدهم .. 
ولا امل فى تقييم مجهودهم واى مجهود الا سؤال الله - عز وجل - ان يعلم ويجازى خيرا ...


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (19 نوفمبر 2019)

*استكمالا على المشاركة السابقة .. 
**تعرضنا فى المشاركات السابقة على طريقتين اوثلاث طرق للتاكد من جودة اللحام للبولى ايثلين عالى او منخفض الكثافة . **ولكن االختبارات السابقة غير متلفة NOn - Destructie Tests >> ولكن يوجد اختبارت متلفة يتم عملها للتاكد ايضا من جودة اللحام Seams DEstrctive Tests وهما اختبار Shear / Peel Test >> وهو اختبار متلف لانه يتم قطع فى الاغشية التى تم لحمها واخذما تم قطعه وعمل الاختبار عليه ... 

**_ شكل العينة الماخوذة ويتم ارسالها للمعمل . **























*​* ويستكمل فى المشاركة القادمة صور لعمل الاختبار فى الموقع . وطريقة تقسيم العينة 


*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (21 نوفمبر 2019)

*استكمالا ,,,, 
ابعاد العينات المستخدمة فى الاختبار المتلف ل Shear / Peel Test 
يتم اختبار عينات فى الموقع بالابعاد الموضحة.. وعند نجاح الاختبار يتم ارسال العينات الباقية للمعمل ... 





















* صورة لعمل اختبار القص فى الموقع ,,,,,


















*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (23 نوفمبر 2019)

*** فى اعمال البنية التحتية فى شبكات الصرف الصحى ​ Infrastructure << Sewage Network >​ قطاع فى وصلة مواسير الصرف الصحى قبل غرفة التفتيش او المناهيل من الفيبر جلاس FRP Manhole​ وفى القطاع الموضح يتم استخدام flexible Joint​ وتجد فى الصورة المرفقة تم استخدام جلبة من نوع اخر Reair Coupling ولكن تم استخدامها بموافقة الاستشارى لعدم توفر Flexible joint​ ويتم استخدامها -- حسب العلم -- لاعمال الاصلاح واعطاء سماحية نسبية لماسورة مدخل غرفة التفتيش . ​ واذا توفرت صورة تم استخدام flexbible joint ندرجها لاحقا ان شاء الله . ​



















عند هذا الجزء يتم استخدام جلبة >> وكما معروف وصلات المواسير نفسها بدون جلب .


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (25 نوفمبر 2019)

*تركيب الكرفانات Portables housing لمكاتب الشركات فى الموقع على سبيل المثال .. 

*

*الفكرة ببساطة يتم تركيب الكرفانات على قواعد خرسانية وربما يكون بلوكات ,,, *
*يتم توزيعها حسب الكمرات الرئيسية والثانوية الحاملة للكرفان .. ولكن عند تنزيل الكرفان لازم تترك مسافة علشان اماكلن رفع الونش . حوالى 10 او 15 سم ... وبعد ذلك يتم شد الكرفان الثانى على الاول بجاكات Come Along .. وجاك رفع على المائل يساعد عند عملية الشد .. *​* 


























وربما يكون هناك طريقة اخرى . لكن هذه التى لدى علم بها .. 
*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (27 نوفمبر 2019)

بالنسبة للبنية التحتية Infrastructure >>> 
استكمالا على خط تصريف الامطار من المواسير RPM >>> Storm Drainage RPM PIpe >
صورة لعمل الاختبار لتسريب المياهمن الخط ...


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (29 نوفمبر 2019)

*التربة السبخة sabkha Soil - Salina
*
*تربة غنية بالاملاح ..تربة تتبخر منها المياه وتترك املاح مختلفة >> وهى تفقد قوتها عند وصول المياه اليها ... 





* الصور التالية من مشروع لتاسيس طرق بجانب البحر بمسافة تبعد حوالى 1 كم . 

*
*تجد فى الصور التالية معدات اثناء عملها فى موقع لتربة سبخة ؟؟ وللعلم قد تجد التربة السطحية سليمة وقوية .لكن بعد مرور المعدات عدة مرات تبدا التربة السبخة فى الظهور ... *
*واذابدات هذه التربة فى الظهور فهذا يكون صعب فى حركة المعدات ... فيجب ان تقوم بعمل طبقة من طبقة ردم خارجية وتبدا المعدات فى حركتها بعد ذلك ... *
*اذا بدات التربة السبخة فى الخروج للاعلى كلما تحركت عليها المعدات حتى لوردمت تبدا فى الصعود ايضا ... *
*فيجب ان تقوم بعمل طبقة شبه امنه لحركة المعدات تتحرك عليها .... ومن اكتر المعدات المساعدة فى تربة كهذه البلدزورات ... فهى مجنزرة تساعد فى دفع المعدات .. وتحتها مساحة تحميل اكبر .. *
*وايضا يجب الحذر فحتى البلدزور نفسه قد يكون عرضة لان يغوص عميقا فى التربة السبخة ... *
*تلاحظ فى الصورة التالية تربة السبخة بدات فى الظهور وحولها تربة عادية ... فيجب الانتباه *
* 







*
*فى الصورة اتالية لودر .. بدات تربة السبخة فى الظهور فتبدا عجلات فى الدوران حول نفسها دون احتكاك يذكر ولا يمكن ان يتحرك الا بمساعدة خارجية 









*
*تلاحظ فى الصورة التالية قلابات تحركن عدة مرات دون مشكلة . ولكن فجاة قد يحدث كما بالصورة التالية هبوط قد يؤدى لكارثة للمعدة 













*
*وللاسف هذه صورة لبلدزور غرز عميقا لعمق 2م داخل تربة سبخة . ولم يستطع الخروج بمفرده .. فيجب الانتباه ايضا حتى المعدة التى يمكن الاعتماد عليها . يجب الاحتياط لها a*​*



*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (6 ديسمبر 2019)

صور لصب خرسانة قنوات التصرسف المفتوحة Open Channel وعمل وصلات الصب بين البلاطات .


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (7 ديسمبر 2019)

*بالنسبة لاعمال البنية التحتية 
خاصة فى شبكات الصرف الصحى Saintary Networl
عند صب غرف التفتيش Manhole من الفيبر جلاس فى قواعدها الخرسانية . ما يجب ان تحتاط له ان يكون سلم غرفة التفتيش فى اى ركن من اركان القاعدة المسلحة ,,, 
لانه عند عمل وصلات مواسير الصرف الصحى قد يتم يتم عمل فتحة فى اى عمودى كما فى الصورة التالية تجد 3 فتحات ... 
فاذا كان السلم فى اتجاه ماسورة الصر لن يمكن عمل الفتحت لوجود السلم ... 















*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (9 ديسمبر 2019)

Civil Ahmed Ragab قال:


> استكمالا على مشاركة علامات الطرق الارشادية Raod Marking ​ * رش او دهان العلامات ام ان يتم على البارد او الساخن . ​ صورة ماكينة رش البارد
> 
> 
> 
> ...



استكمالا على المشاركة المشار اليها ,,,, 
ندرج لصور عملية عمل اللامات ولكن الدهان على الساخن ... وخاصة للاسهم عند تقااطع الطرق او اشارات المرور ... 
تحدد الاسهم بشريط لاصق .. وياخذ العامل الدهان بعد تسخينه فى الماكينة الموضحة .. وبعدا يتم رش العاكس وتسخينه ... 
واذا توفرت معلومات اكثر عن الطريقة الموضحة سندرجها لاحقا ان شاء الله ....


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (12 ديسمبر 2019)

استكمالا على البنية التحتية Infrastcture >>> 
صور لتمديد كابلات الاتصالات Telcom Duct Bak >>> وعمل النجارة الخاصة ز


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (12 ديسمبر 2019)

استكمالا على البنية التحتية Infrastcture >>> 
صور لتمديد كابلات الاتصالات Telcom Duct Bak >>> وعمل النجارة الخاصة ز


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (15 ديسمبر 2019)

*استكمالا على مشاركة عمل تبطين بحيرة لاحتواء مخلفات البوكسيت ... 
ومصطح يسمى Anchor Tench يتم عمل مجرى لتثبيت البولى ايثلين عالى الكثافة HDPE LIner >> عن اعلى الميول للبحيرة لتثبيت التبطين .. 



























*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (19 ديسمبر 2019)

استكمالا على عمل تبطين لبحيرة من البولى ايثلين عالى الكثافة لاحتواء مخلفات البوكسيت .... 

التبططين الداخلى الارضى يتم ردمه بمواد دفن عادية طبقة فى حدود 60 سم - الميول يتم ردمها ب Marel >> 
ولكن اذا كان هناك ارتفاع ردرم عالى على التبطين .. يتم عمل polypropylene non woven geotextile 
كبقة حماية وتثبت للردم اعلاه ؟؟ خاصة اذا كان سيتم تركيب مضخة لسحب المياه وما شابه ... 
وكان قد تم الاشارة اليه سابقا حين استخدام تصريف المياه بجانب خطوط السكك الحديدية ..


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (21 ديسمبر 2019)

*استكمالا على مشاركة عمل الرصف الخرساى عند اشارات المرور 
وعمل SEALANT لملء فواصل التمدد بين باكيات الرصف الخرسانى .... 
وكنا قد ذكرنا استخدام مادة thiofelx من فوسرك فى مشاركة الرصف الخرسانى داخل ارضيات المصانع ... 








وهنا تم استخدام مادة اخرى Master seal PG 470 


























*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (24 ديسمبر 2019)

استكمالا على عمل التبطين لبحيرت لاحتواء الططين الاحمر الناتج من مخلفات البوكسيت ... 
كما سبق وتم الاشارة هناك ثلاث طبقات للتطبين . بولى DDPE / GCL / LLdpe
وهناك ملاحظة بخصوص GCL .. اذا تعرض للمياه اثناء الانشاء فيجب ازالته لان يكون قد بتشربه للمياه غير قادر على امتصاص اى تسرب قد يحدث واخترف البولى ايثلين ....


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (25 ديسمبر 2019)

Civil Ahmed Ragab قال:


> صور لصب خرسانة قنوات التصرسف المفتوحة Open Channel وعمل وصلات الصب بين البلاطات .



استكمالا على المشاركة السابقة ...
عند تقاطع طريق مع قناة التصريف المفتوحة . يتم عمل بربخ او عبارة Culvert 
والسقف ام ان يكون سقف يتم صبه فى الموقع Cast - in situ >> ويكون سطح افقى زز
وقد يكون سقف مقوس وغالبا يكون Precast >> 


























وفى المشاركة القادمة ندرج صورة لوضع هذه الوحدات على الحوائط الداخلية ... يستكمل .


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (26 ديسمبر 2019)

*بالنسبة لابراج الضغط العالى ,,,, 
صورة لعمل رقبة الخازوق المصل بها قاعدة البرج ... مع الفورمة اللازمة لتثبيت قاعدة البرج ,,, 
والاقاعادة فى هذا البرج عبارة عن خوازيق باعماق مختلفة 15 - 16- 18 م ... ويتبقى رقبة الخازوق بطول 1م تقريبا . يتم صبها مع قاعدة البرج الحديدية ... وشكل الفورم الحديدة الجاهزة لصب الخرسانة .. 




































وفى مشاركة لاحقة ندرج صورة لعمل الخوازيق Piles
*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (27 ديسمبر 2019)

استكمالا على المشاركة السابقة ,,, بخصوص انشاء برج الضغط الاعالى توصيل كهربا 380kv 

وهو استكمال على المشاركة السابقة بخصوص صب رقبة الخازوق pile - pier >>> بعد الانتهاء من صب الخازوق حسب الرسومات يتم عمل وصلة صب Two - way construction joint <<< 
وبعد مرور ساعة تقريبا يتم ازالة الفورمة من داخل الخرسانة ... 























وكنا قد اشرنا سابقا لوصلة صب مماثلة فى المنشات الحديدية عند عمل Sear Key >> 

















فى pedstal طبعا يمكن عمل sear key لاحقا حتى بعد صب الخرسانة .. 
فى حالة هذا البرج يفضل عمل الوصل قبل جفاف الخرسانة لصعوبة عملها لاحقا ...


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (29 ديسمبر 2019)

*استكمالا على تبطين بحيرة لاحتواء الطين الاحمر من مخلفات البوكسيت ... 

ذكرنا فيما سبق العينات Samples المستخدمة لعنل الاختبارات االلازمة لضمان جودة اللحام .. 
لعمل اختبارات الموقع والمعمل .. 
كيف يتم عمل وقص هذه العينات ..... 




















*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (30 ديسمبر 2019)

Civil Ahmed Ragab قال:


> استكمالا على المشاركة السابقة ...
> عند تقاطع طريق مع قناة التصريف المفتوحة . يتم عمل بربخ او عبارة Culvert
> والسقف ام ان يكون سقف يتم صبه فى الموقع Cast - in situ >> ويكون سطح افقى زز
> وقد يكون سقف مقوس وغالبا يكون Precast >>
> ...



استكمالا عىل اشكاركة السابقة ... 
الجزء الال منها بجزء من السقف يتم صبه بفورمة جاهزة وهذا للحوائط الخارجية التى تحتوى الطريق ,,, 
والجزء الثانى متعلق بوضع الوحدات جاهزة الصب .. 
والجزء الاولكما بالصور اللتالية ...


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (31 ديسمبر 2019)

استكمال على تقاطع طريق مع قناة تصريف مفتوحة ... Intersection with open channel


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (3 يناير 2020)

[FONT=&quot]استكمالا على مشاكرات البنية التحتية [/FONT]Infrastructure​ [FONT=&quot] [/FONT] [FONT=&quot]فيما يتعلق بخطوط تصريف الامطار Storm drainage .. عند عمل مصائد الامطار [/FONT]catch Basins [FONT=&quot] عند توصيل ماسورة تصري المططر [/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]اما ان يتم عملها مرة واحدة مع صب الحوائط الخرسانية ..[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]او يتم صب الحوائط الخرسانية وبعد ذلك يتم عمل الجزء المتصل ب [/FONT]Catch basin​ [FONT=&quot] [/FONT]​


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (6 يناير 2020)

*[FONT=&quot]استكمالا على المشاركة الخاصة بعمل بحيرة لاحتواء مخلفات البوكسيت [/FONT]*​ [h=6]*[FONT=&quot]عند عمل التبطين بالبولى ايثلين عالى او منخفض الكثافة .. يكون التبطين على الميول [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]محبب[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]HDPE textured geomembrane[/FONT]*[/h] *[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]على الارضية يكون ناعم ولا يحتاج لتحبيب ..[/FONT]*​


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (10 يناير 2020)

استكمالا على المشاركة الخاصة بعمل بحيرة لاحتواء مخلفات البوكسيت 
​ عند عمل التبطين بالبولى ايثلين عالى او منخفض الكثافة .. 

هذه صورة للقطاع التفصيلى لطبقات التطيبن على الميول . وعلى الارضية .. 
وطبقات التبطين على لارضية خلاف على الميول . على الارضية يكون طبقتى LLDPE - GCL كطبقة ملتصقة ببعضها البعض ياتى معا. 
وفىالمشاركة القادمة نورد شكل التبطين مع عمل لحام GCL بوضع البنتوينت بين الطبقتين


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (11 يناير 2020)

استكمالا على المشاركة السابقة ..
فهذه صور لتركيب التطيبن على الارضية عبارة عن GCL +LLDpe
GCL -- Geosynthetic clay liner


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (17 يناير 2020)

بالنسبة لاعمال الطرق ... 
عند عمل البردوردات للارصفة Curbstone >>> يراعى عمل الخرسانة العادية اسفل البردورة بمنسوب اقل ب 1سم او 2سم .. لضبط منسوب البردورة فيما بعد باستخدام مونة اسمنتية ..


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (17 يناير 2020)

*من مصطلحات البنية التحتية ... INfrastrure 
خاصة لاعمال Telecom duct bank; >>> 
يستخدم لتثبيت كابلات الاتصالات .. Two Wasy Base spacer

















*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (21 يناير 2020)

+ استكمالا على عمل تبطين بحيرة لاحتواء الطين الاحمر ... 
بعد طبقة Liner يتم وضع طبقة من المواسير المستخدمة لتصريف المياه الى مضخة رفع ... 
عبارة عن مواسير من البولى بروبلين Under drain pipe . Hd Polyproblene - SDR7 PE 4710 
ولف المواسير المثقبة بطبقة من non woven geotextile


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (23 يناير 2020)

*استكمالا على تبطين بحيرة لاحتواء الطين الاحمر ...
بعد عمل تثبيت التبطين من مادة البوى ايثلين عالى ومنخفض الكثافة .. يكون هناك طبقة Marl >> وبعدها يكون هناك طبقة جماية للميول من حركة المياه ,,, 
والمادة المستخدمة هنا هى Concrete Canvas 
وهو نوع من الاغشية الصناعية اساسها اسمنتى عندما يتم رشها بالمياه تتصلب وتصبح صلبة ومقاومة لتسري المياه ومقاومة للحريق .. 
















ويستكمل فى المشاركة القادمة طريقة التنفيذ Method statement 







*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (26 يناير 2020)

استمالا على المشاركة السابقة ,,, 
فهذه رسومات توضيحية لطيفية التركيب ,,, 





















وعند تنفيذ concrete canvas على ارض الواقع . سيتم ادراج الصور الموقعية للتنفيذ ...ان شاء الله


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (29 يناير 2020)

*من مصطلحات البنية التحتية .. Test Plug
*​*وهى سدادة لعمل الاختبار التسريب للمواسير بعد اتكمال توصيلها ... 
*​* 








*​*فى الوصةر التالية عمل اختابر خط صرف صحى مع وجود غرف التفتيش .. 












*​*فى الصورة التالية عمل اهتبار خط تصريف امطار .. 


*​*













*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (1 فبراير 2020)

Civil Ahmed Ragab قال:


> استكمالا على مشاكرات البنية التحتية Infrastructure​ فيما يتعلق بخطوط تصريف الامطار Storm drainage .. عند عمل مصائد الامطار catch Basins  عند توصيل ماسورة تصري المططر ​ اما ان يتم عملها مرة واحدة مع صب الحوائط الخرسانية ..​ او يتم صب الحوائط الخرسانية وبعد ذلك يتم عمل الجزء المتصل ب Catch basin​



استكمالا على المشاركة السابقة ,,, 
فالصور التالية لعمل المونة الاسمنتية غير قابلة للانكماش Groute > ..


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (4 فبراير 2020)

صورة لعمل قبة خرسانية Precast من احد الزملاء ....


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (7 فبراير 2020)

من تطبيقات او استخدامات الكوابيل الخارجية Corbles or Brackets . 
يتم يتم ونش متحرك لتحميل المواد داخل مستودع او مكان مغلق على كمرات ثابتة محملة على هذه الكوابيل .. 

Single Girder Overhead Cranes


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (10 فبراير 2020)

*[FONT=&quot]بالنبة لاعمال البنى التحتية [/FONT]Infrastructure*​*[FONT=&quot]مجموعة صور لشكل من اشكال الخزانات المستخدمة فى تخزين مياه الشرب Potable Water storage Tank ,,, [/FONT]
*​*[FONT=&quot]يتم عمل لبشة دائرية بطبقيتن حديدمع وجود كمرة خارجية , ووجود كمرة حديدية يتم تثبيت جسم الخزان الحديدى عليها . ووجود قواعد للاعمدة الحديدية الداخلية لدعم السقف الخديدى .. [/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]فى الصور التالية . عمل الحديد السفلى والعلوى والكمرة الخارجة وتثبيت الكمرة الحديدية الدائرية على دعائم حديد . [/FONT]*​* 




















































ويستكمل باقى الصور ....
*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (28 فبراير 2020)

Civil Ahmed Ragab قال:


> استمالا على المشاركة السابقة ,,,
> فهذه رسومات توضيحية لطيفية التركيب ,,,
> 
> 
> ...



استكمالا على تركيب القماش الخرسانى لحماية الميول Concrete canvas 
تثبيت الوصلات بمسامير صلب Stainless steel 











ويستكمل ...


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (29 فبراير 2020)

*[FONT=&quot]** عند ثبيت القماش الخرسانى وفى مثل هذه الحالة عند عمل بحيرةلاحتواء الطين الاحمر .. يكون هناك قواعد خرسانية على البحيرة من فوق لعمل المواسير الناقلة . [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ويتم ثتبيت القماش الخرسانى بمسامير [/FONT]**stainless steel anchor bolt *​ *[FONT=&quot]كما بالصور التالية .[/FONT]*​


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (9 مارس 2020)

ما فائدة د هان هذا اللون الابيض على القطاعات الحديدية ؟؟؟ 
صورة لموقع انشائى قريب .. واحاول الاستفسار عن المادة المسنخدمة ؟؟


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (15 مارس 2020)

بعد السؤال مهندس الموقع عن المادة السابقة ... 
تبين انه دهان مقاوم للحريق لحماية قطاعات الحديد المعدنية ... 

مادة steel master wf 1200 طبقة دهان متوسطة تقوام لمدة 180 دقيقة 
مادة 600 steel master طبقة دهان متوسطة ايضا تقوام لمدة 90 دقيقة 
مادة futura classic طبقة دهان نهائية ...


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (20 مارس 2020)

صورللمشاركة السابقة ... رش قطاعات الاعمدة والكمرات ....


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (20 مارس 2020)

*فى اعمال البنية التحتية inffrasrcture >>> 
الصورة التالية لعملاحاطة خرسانية حول ماسورة بقطر 1300مم . لتصريف مياه الامطار Storm drainage 
وتم عمل الاحاطة الخرسانية Concrete Encasement لوجود طريق اعلى خط تصريف المطر ... 

)) من الملاحظات القوية عند عمل احاطة خرسانية **مراعات تثبيت المواسيرلكيلا تتحرك** لان عند صب الخرسانة تقوم بدفع المواسير لاعلى . مما يقوم بخلل فى الميول المستخدمة لتصريف المياه خاصة انها تكون ميول بسيطة .... 

















*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (25 مارس 2020)

فى الصورة التالية لصور . خط الانابيب موجود بالفعل . وتم عمل نظام التعليق هذا لتمديد مواسير اسفل خط الانابيب ​ فالصور المرفقة لنظام الكمرات الحديدية الحاملة لمواسير او انابيب . .. ​ وللاسف لا تتوفر لدى تفاصيل . فهذا ما استطعت الحصول عليه من الموقع . ​ وهى مرفقة لربما يفيدنا فى تفصيلها احد الزملاء . او تتوفر تفاصيل ادرجها لاحقا ان شاء لله ... 



















































​


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (29 مارس 2020)

عند تنفيذ قواعد ابراج الضغوط العالية ... 
وخاصة عند تثبيت STUB







هذه العلامة المشار اليها فى الصورة التالية .. هى علامة لنهاية الصب ويجب انتهاء الخرسانة عنده ولا تتعداه ..


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (9 أبريل 2020)

صورة من احد المواقع الانشائية القريبة ... 
بدلا من الشدة الخشبية حول القواعد ,,, تم عمل تحويطة من الطوب الاسمنتى حول القاعدة مع عمل عل م الداخل قبل وضع الحديد وصب الخرسانة .. 
هل نفذ احد المهندسين قواعد بهذه الطريقة ؟ وهل سمح بها فى التنفيذ ؟؟ 
وان كانت عملية جدا ...


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (14 أبريل 2020)

من مصطلحات البنية التحتية ... 
Duct Bank Bell End يراعى عند عمل مواسير لتمديد الكابلات , يتم تركيب جلبة فى نهايتها بشكل زاوية حتى تساعد على رونة سحب الكابلات عند التمديد ,,,


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (26 أبريل 2020)

بالنسبة للمبانى السكنية,,,residential building 
خاصة لاعمالالمبانى وعند عمل الاعتابالخرسانية concrete lintels
يفضل عند وجود فتحة الباب على العمود مباشرةدون وجود ركبة من الطوب على الاقل تزريع حديد للعتب داخل الصبة الخرسانية للعمود . وهذا يجب حسابه قبل صب الخرسانة للاعمدة ...


----------



## امين الزريقي (27 أبريل 2020)

Civil Ahmed Ragab قال:


> صورة من احد المواقع الانشائية القريبة ...
> بدلا من الشدة الخشبية حول القواعد ,,, تم عمل تحويطة من الطوب الاسمنتى حول القاعدة مع عمل عل م الداخل قبل وضع الحديد وصب الخرسانة ..
> هل نفذ احد المهندسين قواعد بهذه الطريقة ؟ وهل سمح بها فى التنفيذ ؟؟
> وان كانت عملية جدا ...



لا يوجد ما يمنع من العمل بهذه الطريقة اذا تم تنفيذ العزل حسب الاصول (اذا كان العزل مطلوباً وهذا يستدعي تنفيذ القصارة او التلييس للطوب لان العزل لا يصلح الا على سطح املس) . 
يجب ان يتحمل الجدار ضغط الخرسانة الطرية (عمل تقويات في الجدار بالطوبار لا يكفي) وهذا يتطلب الردم خارج القاعدة الذي يجب ايضا ان لا يؤثر على سلامة الجدار وانهياره الى الداخل ان تم دون تخطيط وتدرج. لذلك حتى ينجح هذا العمل يجب ان يكون المهندس ملما بهذه المسائل .


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (10 مايو 2020)

ساتكمالا على مشاركة الخزانات الحديدية المستخدمة لتزين مياه الشرب وميا مقاومة الحريق​ Strage water tank Potable water and fire​ صور لتركيب shells المستخدمة لحوائط الخزان ​


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (25 مايو 2020)

بالنسبة لاعمال المبانى ,,,,, 
يراعى عمل تخشين /زنبرة Chipping للاعمدة عند عمل لياسة اسمنتية عليها مع استمرار المبانى Plastering


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (5 يونيو 2020)

فى اعمال البناء بالكوب Masonary Block Works

يراعى عند تعامد حائط رئيسى وثانوى . عمل رباط بين الحائطين وعند عمل الحائط الرئيسى ترك مكان لرباطط الحائط الثانوى 
فى مدماك ومدماك ,,,, 

وفى هذه الصورة الاربطة المستخدمة عند الحوائط المزدوجة,,,


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (19 يونيو 2020)

مصطلح Dynamic method statement 
قبلالبدء فى تنفيذ يتم تقديم طريقة تنفيذ سليمة وأمنة لطريقة التنفيذ Method statement
واذا كانت هناك بند مستجد لشيئ غير مدرج فى المستندات الاولية . 
يتم عمل عمل Dynmaic method statement ... كبند اضافى مثلا او تعديل methos staement تحتاج تعديل


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (21 يونيو 2020)

من مصطلحات الاعمال الميكانيكية Stainles steel repair Coupling 

فى الصور المرفقة ماسورة خرسانية Concrete Pipe تعرضت للكسر اثناء الحفر لتركيب مواسير اخرى ..
فمن الحلول السريعة استعمال هذه الجلبة ,, وهى سهلة التركيب جدا وفعالة جدا فى تصليح الكسر ...





























ويكتب على الجلبة مدى سماحية القطر الذى يمكن ان تستخدمه الجلبة .


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (3 يوليو 2020)

* فى اعمال البنية التحتية . عند تركيب اعمال المواسير او الانابيب . 
**[FONT=&quot]عند الاحتياج لمقاومة قوى الدفع الناتجة عن الضغط داخل الانابيب . يتم وضع بلوكات خرسانية لمقاومة قوى الدفع .. 
كتل التثبيت المقاومة لقوى الدفع Thrust Block 







هذه مجموعة صور لشكل البلوكات فى المخططات .. 
ويختلف بين ان الكوع bend افقى ولا ارسى لاعلى ولا راسى لاسفل او مع وجود T .. 
ويوضه فى بوفايل الخط درجات ميول الاكواع عموما ...





























وفى المشاكة السابقة ندرج صور من الموقع .. 
[/FONT]
*​* 
*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (17 يوليو 2020)

[FONT=&quot]بالنسبة لنظام النزح الجوفى [/FONT]Dewatering System​ [FONT=&quot]وخاصة لطريقة[/FONT] [FONT=&quot]النزح بالابار الابرية [/FONT]Well Point system <<<​ [FONT=&quot]علشان تنزيل ماسورة النزح اما ان نقوم بعمل [/FONT][FONT=&quot]Drilling [/FONT][FONT=&quot] بماكينة بريمة لو التربة قوية . ,,,,, او لو التربة الى حد ما ضعيفة ممكن نقوم بدفع حربة داخلها مياه دفع داخل التربة . وبعد ذلك تقوم بانزال ماسورة النزح . 




































وفى مشاركة لاحقة ندرج صورة لعمل الحفر البريمى قبل انزال ماسورة النزح ... 
[/FONT]


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (24 يوليو 2020)

*استكمالا على المشاركة السابقة ... Well POINt System dewatering 
*لأنظام النزح بالابار الابرية .. 
لو التربة قوية . يتم عمل ثقب لمكان تركيب المواسير ...راس الثقب عادى تقدر تركبه على اى حفار او بوكلين . 
بعد انتهاء الثقب . بيتم انزال الماسوررة النزح مباشر ة ... 
بعد الانتهاء من الثقب وانزال الماسورة ,,, بيتم دفع المياه Jetting داخل ارتفاع الحفر. لو فى مواد ناعمة لا تسد فتحتات سحب المياه عند بدء النزح ,


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (31 يوليو 2020)

استكمالا على المشاركة السابقة .. 
ل thrust Block الكتل الخرسانية المقاومة لقوى الدفع . 
فى الصورة التالية . خط لمياه الرى داخل على غرفة محابس .وقبل الدخول للغرفة نتيجة تغيير الاتجاهات الراسية والافقية . 
فتجد كتل على كوع افقى لدرجة 4.5 و درجة 22.5
وتجد كوعين راسين على درجة 11.25 و 11.25


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (2 أغسطس 2020)

*طريقة توصيل المواسير عن طريق key lock pipe coupling 






*
*الخط الذى يتم توصيله فى الصورة التالية عبارة عن خط مياه رى لاحد الحدائق بقطر 1م ,,  *
*يتمتوصيل جلبة الانابيبن عن ريق Key lock 
*
*يتم تشحيم مكان الجلية بمزلق وصلات Slip JOint >>  بحيث يساعد عند ادخال الماسورة . 
*
*ويتم تركيب rubber لإى التجويف الاول كما فى الصورة . وبعد كده بمساعدة الحفار فوق وتحت ويمين وشمال بيتم ظبط مكان فتحة Key lock  .. وبيتم تدقيره داخل الفتحات . 
*​*



























*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (7 أغسطس 2020)

بالنسبة لسند جوانب الحفر باستخدام الستائرالمعدنية ...
Shoring With Sheet PIles
غالب قطاعات الستارة المعدينة كالتالى








وفى هذا الموقع استخدم قطاع H مع القطاعات العادية المستخدمة .. 
وانه ربما لعدم كفاية القطاع العادى المسنخدم ...


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (7 أغسطس 2020)

لإى اعمال النزح بالابار العميقة WellPoint Dewatering 
هل ممكن يفيدنا احد الزملاء بما يتم قياسه فى الصورةالتالية ؟


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (10 أغسطس 2020)

*بالنسبة لاعمال النزح الجوفى وخاصة فيما نظام الابار الابرية Well point system dewatering 
يتم غرز الابار او مواسير السحب قبل البدء الحفر ,, فهذا يساعد جدا فى تسهيل الحفر وانجاز الوقت . 
ولكن كملاحظة اذا كان هناك مساحة مفتوحة حول مكان الموقع يفضل ابعاد مواسير السحب عن حدود الحفر بمسافة كافية . 
قد يحدث انهيار لحدود الحفر والمواسير الافقية Header Pipe تسقط . فى الصورة التالية التربة صخرية . فهى تساعد جدا على جوانب الحفر , ولكن هذا للامان ,*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (14 أغسطس 2020)

*استكمالا على المشاركة السابقة ... 
وكذلك عند دق الستائرالمعدنية كنظام ساند لجوانب الحفر Sheet Piling 
يتم دق الستائر اولاقبل البدء الحفر . ولكن ايا عند تحديد حدود الحفر يجبترك مسافة كافية للاعمال التى يتم انشائها . 
فىالصورة تم تثبيت نظام النزح well point فى الاسفل . ولم يكن مخططلتركيبه اسفل بل اعلى الستارةالمعدنية . 
فاذا كانت المساحة مفتوحة حول الحفر . ولا توجد مرافق تحاولالابتعاد عنها . نحاول ترك كساحة كافية للاعمال التى سيتم انشائها . *


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (15 أغسطس 2020)

*[FONT=&quot]بالنسبة لنظام النزح الجوفى[/FONT], [FONT=&quot] وخاصة بطريقة [/FONT] [FONT=&quot] [/FONT] Multi - stage dewatering [FONT=&quot] ... [/FONT]
*​*[FONT=&quot]ماسورة النزح لنظام الحراب اة الابار الابرية [/FONT]Well point system [FONT=&quot] يغطى لعمق 6م ,,, او عمق 7م ,,, [/FONT]
*​*[FONT=&quot]مع زيادة عمق الحفر .. قد تستخدم نظام الحراب ولكن على مراحل . [/FONT]
*​*[FONT=&quot]تبدا بتركيب النظام اعلى الحفر . وتتدرج فى تركيب النظام على مراحل لاسفل حتى تصل للعمق المطلوب المطلوب ويكون فيه منسوب التاسيس جاف تماما ,, [/FONT]
*​


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (21 أغسطس 2020)

[النسبة لاعمال الخوازيق او الاوتاد piles
وصل وصلات الحديد عن طريق Galvanised Wire Rope Grips Bolts 


























واذا تورفت تفاصيل اضافية نضيفها لاحقا ان شاء الله


----------



## امين الزريقي (21 أغسطس 2020)

Civil Ahmed Ragab قال:


> [النسبة لاعمال الخوازيق او الاوتاد piles
> وصل وصلات الحديد عن طريق Galvanised Wire Rope Grips Bolts
> 
> 
> ...




هذه طريقة جيدة لوصل الحديد الاعلى مع الاسفل كبديل عن اللحام والقصد هنا فقط ابقاء الحديد متصلا ببعضه عند منطقة التراكب overlap و هذا لا يعني انه يطابق عمل الوصلات couplers اي لا بد من التراكب.


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (22 أغسطس 2020)

عند عمل نظام النزح بنظام الابار الابرية .. Well polint system dewatering 

غالبا عند توريد المواد االازمة لتركيب النظام تون كما بالصورة اتالية ..


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (28 أغسطس 2020)

اى اى مدى قد تساعد التربةالصخرية فى جوانب حفر رأسية ؟


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (28 أغسطس 2020)

صورة لموقع انشاء .فيه مرابط خلفيةTie Back anchor 
لجزءمن جانب الحفرفيه نزام سند . وجزءتربةصخرية ..


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (29 أغسطس 2020)

بالنسبة لاعمال تركيب الانابيب . ما قم يتم قياسه فى الصورة التالية ؟


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (1 سبتمبر 2020)

تنزيل الانابيب لخط باستخدام Pipe layer >> Side beam 





















واذا توفرت بيانات اضافية ندرجها لاحقا ان شاء الله ....


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (1 سبتمبر 2020)

ما المشار اليه بالسهم فى الصورة التالية رغم وجود رباط لحديد التسليح ؟؟


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (4 سبتمبر 2020)

هذه الصور المكملة التى حصلت عليها وهى فى لبشة لحطة ضخخ بجانب مياه البحر مباشرة PUmp station
ولربما يمر مار لاحقا - ان شاء الله - ويخبر بفائدتها ..


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (11 سبتمبر 2020)

[النسبة لاعمال تركيب الانابيب ... 
ما فائدة هذه النهاية فى الانابيب ,,,


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (17 سبتمبر 2020)

الصورة السابقة هى نهاية لشد ماسورة تحت الطرق خلال الحفر الافقى الموجه Horizontal Directional Drilling 











وفى الشاركة االتلية نذكر بعض معلومات بسيطة عن هذه الطريققة


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (17 سبتمبر 2020)

[FONT=&quot]فى الحف الافقى الموجه . [/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]غالبا نحتاج لتمديد جزء من خط الانابيب تحت طريق شغال او تحت خط سكة سسكة حديد او تحت مجرى مائى ايا ما كان العائق .. [/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]يتم الحفر بماكينة حفر افقى بماسورة 3 بوصة . ويتم توسيع خط الحفر بموسعات ثقب [/FONT]Reamers ..​ [FONT=&quot]ويتم بعد سحب الماسورة لتمر خلال جزء الثقب . [/FONT]​


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (17 سبتمبر 2020)

.... 































ويستكمل ..


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (24 سبتمبر 2020)

استكمالا ...


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (27 سبتمبر 2020)

Civil Ahmed Ragab قال:


> ما المشار اليه بالسهم فى الصورة التالية رغم وجود رباط لحديد التسليح ؟؟



بعد مشاهدة محاضرة المهندس القدير رزق حجاوى عن اصلاح منشات الموانى 
تبين انه هذا للحماية الكاثودية ,,, وهذه الكلبسات مثبت عليها الانود , 


















واذا توفرت بيانات اضافية ندرجها لاحقا ان شاء الله


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (4 أكتوبر 2020)

Civil Ahmed Ragab قال:


> بالنسبة لاعمال تركيب الانابيب . ما قم يتم قياسه فى الصورة التالية ؟



بعد السؤال تبين انه اختبار يسمى Hoilday Testيتم به اختبار وجود ثقوب او فتحات خلال المواسير .. 
ويوجد حلقة تلف حول الانابيب ويتم التحرك بها خلال الجزء المراد اختبار . وحالة وجود فتحة يصدر الجهاز صوتا مميزا . 
وهذا العزل الموجود VISco Elastic Coating
وهذا شكل اخ للاختبار ايضا .


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (6 أكتوبر 2020)

اسكمالا على الدفع النفقى الموجه HDD 






Pipe Spacer for Pipe Installion Through Pipe Sleeve IN HDD












PIpe Roller For Pipe INstalltion Throgh Micro Tunneling

والمواسير فى الصورة من Carbon Steel معزولة سابقا Pre insualted لنقل المياه الباردة


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (9 أكتوبر 2020)

trench box with strut rail 
لسند جوانب الحفر فى الحفر الضيق والحدود التى لا يمكن عمل لها ميول او تدريج .


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (9 أكتوبر 2020)

ما اسم الاختبار فى الصورة التالية ؟


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (9 أكتوبر 2020)

ما فائدة الاختبار فى الصورة التالية ؟


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (13 أكتوبر 2020)

Civil Ahmed Ragab قال:


> فى الصورة التالية لصور . خط الانابيب موجود بالفعل . وتم عمل نظام التعليق هذا لتمديد مواسير اسفل خط الانابيب ​ فالصور المرفقة لنظام الكمرات الحديدية الحاملة لمواسير او انابيب . .. ​ وللاسف لا تتوفر لدى تفاصيل . فهذا ما استطعت الحصول عليه من الموقع . ​ وهى مرفقة لربما يفيدنا فى تفصيلها احد الزملاء . او تتوفر تفاصيل ادرجها لاحقا ان شاء لله ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



استكمالا على المشاركة السابقة ... 
شكل اخر لتعليق الانابيب التى تعترض طريق الحفر ... 
فى الصورة التالية اعتدم على دق كمرة حديد كدعامة راسية وكمرة حاملة تم العليق عليها ,,,
وكمات الداعة الراسية تم ددقها اونزالها فى الارضبماكينة دق الستائر امعدنية Sheet piles


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (16 أكتوبر 2020)

استكمالا على مشاركة الثقب الافقى الموجه horizontal directional drilling .. 
وقد تم استخدام لدفع ماسورة خلال العملية الثقب .. 
هذه صورة اخرى لتعدية كابلات اسفل الطريق باستخدام الدفع النفقى


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (17 أكتوبر 2020)

*صورة توضح تركيب الكمرة الداعمة او العرضية Strut Beam . للستائر المعدنية فى غرفة الدفع الدفع Jacking Chamber 
*
*المستخدمة فى عملية الدفع النفقى Micro tunneling ... *
*وتم عمل الكمرة العرضية ودق الستائر المعدنية واستخدام الكمرة كدليل لاماكن دق الستائر .. *​* 
























*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (20 أكتوبر 2020)

*متى نلجا لعمل كمرة ارضية او ميدة معلقة كما فى الصور التالية ؟.. 
دون الحاجة الى عمل الردم ثم عمل خرسانة عادية . 





















*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (29 أكتوبر 2020)

ٌقياس سماكة الايبوكسى التى تغطى حديد التسليح ...


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (8 نوفمبر 2020)

*كنا قد تعرضنا فى مشاركة سابقة عن الرصف الخرسانى خاصة عند اشارات المرور . 
وتم استخدام حديد التسليح فى Construction / Expansiom Joint
وفى الصورة المرفقة تم استخدام قضبان من الفيبر جلاس ..


























*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (8 فبراير 2021)

*السلام عليكم زملائى المهندسين . 
اردت افتتاح زاوية جديدة فى الشرح . فقررت شرح مجموعة من الصور فى مشاركة واحدة . وفيه ايضا اعادة لطرح بعض المشاركات السابقة باعادة وضع الصور مرة اخرى وتنقيح المعلومات القديمة والاستزادة من بعض ما يكون قد استجد من معلومات .. 
على قناة يوتيوب اسميتها عالم الهندسة المدنية .. CIVIl Engineering World*
https://youtu.be/TXZlcaeddW4
_*واتمنى ممن يمكنه المشاركة هناك ان يتفضل بهذا . 
داعيا الله ان يتقبل الجهد فى اى مكان ما كان مبذولا .. 
*_


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (1 يونيو 2021)

*4 فيديوهات عن نظام النزح باستخدام الابار العميقة Deep Well Dewatering 

مقدمة عن النظام عامة *






تنزيل القيسون / تنزيل ماسورة البئر/ زلط الآبار​





ازالة القيسون / ضغط الهواء داخل البئر / الطلمبة الغاطسة​




ملاحظات عند بدء سحب المياه​


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (4 يونيو 2021)

*معالجة تسرب المياه من الشروخ الخرسانية .*

*فيديو رقم 8:-* عن معالجة تسرب المياه من خزان خرسانى , والتسريب من خلال فاصل الانشاء Construcion Joint بين القاعدة والحائط . فى احد المحطات الصناعية . وباستخدام مواد من شركة فوسروك او فوسام 






*فيديو رقم 99:-* عن معالجة تسرب المياه من قاعدة خرسانية تحمل خزان من الحديد لاحتواء مياه حلوة Potable Water وتسرب من خالل قاعدة الخزان والخرسانية باستخدام مواد من شركة سيكا Sika - Injection 201 CE Sika - Injection 101 Rc


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (11 يونيو 2021)

*وضع الزلط بمقاس Mix 3/8 حول مواسير النزح الجوفى فى طريقة Well Point System Dewatering 
كفلتر زلطى لمنع تسرب حبيبات التربة . عند سحب المياه .. *


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (18 يونيو 2021)

*2 فيديوهات للشدة المستخدمة ى صب حائط خرسانى مستقيد بارتفاع 6م . مرة واحدة 
وهذا النوع احد الانظمة المستخدمة - وهناك اكثر من نوع - واسم الشدة Steel Waler Form من شركة منار العمران . 
والصور كان لاحد المشاريع فى امملكة السعودية 

1- قراءة سريعة فى كتالوج الشركة 






2- صور التنفيذ م الموقع .






وفى لقاء قادم . نذكر احد انظمة الحوائط الدائرية Curved Wall*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (25 يونيو 2021)

* . تم ذكر الحوائط المستقيمة . وفى هذا الفيديو نبدا الاتجاه للحوائط الدائرية Curved Wall 
واسم الشدة المستخدمة هنا Vari FormWork . من شركة منار العمران . 

1- قراءة سريعة من كتالوج الشركة 






2- الجزء الثانى من استكمال قراءة الكتالوج 





3- توضيح لبعض صور التنفيذ الخاصة بحائط دائرى لاحد الخزانات 





4- الجزء الثانى من توضيح صور التنفيذ 





5- توضيح مثال اخر لاستخدام نفس نظام الشدة فى مشروع أخر . 





*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (4 يوليو 2021)

*القماش الخرسانى Concrete Canvas *
*استكمالا على رحلة الاغشية الصناعية Geosynthetics وكنا قد تحدثنا فى سبع فيديوهات عن تطبيقات مختلفة لاقمشة التربة Geotextiles . وهنا نتحدث عن احد الانواع الاخرى للاغشية الصناعية وصور التنفيذ الملحقة ان شاء الله لمشروع تم استخدام فيه ما يقارب من ٢٣ الف متر مربع من القماش الخرسانى . فى بحيرة لاحتواء مخلفات انتاج البوكسيت لاحد المشاريع ف المملكة السعودية . وفى هذا الفيديو نذكر مقدمة بسيطة عن القماش من الشركة المصنعة فى انجلترا. ويستكمل باذن الله #concretecanvas #infrastructure #Geosynthetics





*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (14 يوليو 2021)

*استكمال على توضيح القماش الخرسانى الاغشية الصناعية Geosynthetics

فيديو نظرى عن طريقة تنفيذ القماش الخرسانى فى الموقع. الخندق عند الراس والقدمة وترتيب الوصلات Trench at Toe / Top Trench / Overlapp arrangement ونلتقى فى فيديو لاحق عن طريقة التنفيذ فى الموقع ز





*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (22 يوليو 2021)

*الجزء الثامن من توضيح لنظام نزح المياه الجوفية باستخدام الابار االابرية 
الابار الابرية متعددة المراحل Multi stage well point dewatering 


نزح المياه الجوفية بنظام الابار الابريةحالة زيادة عمر التاسيس عن 6م . وقد يتضمن مرحلتين او ثلاثة لتخفيض منسوب المياه الجوفية. لدنيا خندق بطول 700م طولى واستخدام 10 مضخات للمياه*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (3 أغسطس 2021)

*الجزء الثالث من تنفيذ القماش الخرسانى Concrete Canvas*
* فى الموقع وتوضيح ل Methd STatement فى الفيديو السابق >> وتوضيح فرد الرولات او اللفائف / عمل الوصلات / الثثبيت فى خندق القدمة وخندق الراس Video about How Tp Applicate concrete Canvas In site and Showing Roll Applying / Overlap Joint / Fixing in TOP and Toe Fixing Trench 





*
*الجزء الرابع وتوضيح لكيفية التنفيذ فى الموقع *
* * وتوضيح كيفية تثبيتةالقماش بابقواعد الخرسانية * عند تقاطعات الخوائط او الميول * رش المياه للوصول الى المتانة المطلوبة





*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (3 أغسطس 2021)

*مقاومة الحريق فى المنشأت المعدنية Steel Structures Fire Protection
وهنا نتعرض لمقدمة بسيطة حول فكرة مقاومة الحريق وتمهيد للمادة التى سنتعرض لها فى امكانية للمواد المستخدمة فى هذه الطريقة التمدد لسماكة تصل الى ٥٠ ضعف السماكة الاصلية . An introduction to " Steel Structure Fire protection " Using intumescent Method .*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (9 أغسطس 2021)

*الجزء الثانى من مقاومة الحريق للمنشات المعدنية Fire Protection steel structures

نستكمل فى هذا الفيديو على التمهيد السابق ونذكر بعض المواد التى يمكن استخدامها لمقاومة الحريق لاحد مستودعات التخزين wareHouse لاحد المشاريع # Steelmaster 1200WF ( ١٨٠ دقيقة # Steelmaster 600WF ( ٩٠ دقيقة # *Futura Classic


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (11 أغسطس 2021)

*فى هذا الفيديو نذكر اول طبقة من طبقات عزل احد الاسطح الخرسانية لغرفة كهرباء لاحد المشاريع الحيوية. وعمل طبقة خرسانية بسماكة بحد ادنى ٣سم مع شبكة حديد ملحوم ونسكمل فى فيديوهات لاخقة باقى طبقات العزل Layer Top side of Roof Slab * Blinding concrete ( Slope ) * EPDM membrane ( water proofing ) * polyisocyanurate ( Thermal ) * Geotextile. ( Filteration ) * Gravel Layer*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (21 أغسطس 2021)

*الفيديو الثامن والعشرين بعد المائة .*

*هل يمكن تلافى ان تظهر عيوب على سطح الاسفلت ويمتد عمر الاسفلت ل 5سنوات اخرى بتقليل ظهور العيوب . ؟؟*

*فى هذا الفيديو نتعرض انبذة بسيطة عن احد الطرق الوقائية Preventive Treatmentللححفاظ على سطح الاسفلت من التدهور وهى التغطيةةالرقيقة Microsurfacingبسماكة ١٠مم .  *


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (27 أغسطس 2021)

*فيديوهين عن الكتل الخرسانية المقاومة لدفع المياه فى خطوط الضغط Thrust Block

1- مقدمة بسيط عن الكتل الخرسانية 






2- احد اشكال مخططات ورسومات الكتل الخرسانية . 





*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (31 أغسطس 2021)

*نعود مرة اخرى لطبقات عزل الاسطح لغرفة كهرباء لاحد المشاريع الهامة . *
*وفيه مادة عزل حرارى بدا الاتجاه اليها لما لها من خاصية لمقاومة الحريق عن الواح البوليسرتين
وقد انتهينا من وضع طبقة من خرسانة الميول ونبدا بعمل طبقة العزل الحرارى وهى من مادة بولى ايزو سيانورات polyisosynurate 
وفى الفيديو * مقدمة بسيطة عن سبب الاهتمام بالعزل الحرارى
* توضيح الترتيب لنظامى العزل الحرارى والمائى ( التقليدى والمقلوب ) 
* توضيح ما نبحث عنه فى المادة التى سنستخدمها من حيث الكثافة والسمك وفى الفيديو القادم نستكمل صور التنفيذ فى الموقع ان شاء الله*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (2 سبتمبر 2021)

*قنوات او خنادق تصريف مياه الامطار الخرسانية على جوانب الطرق فى المنشات الصناعية Concrete U- Ditch
فى هذا الفيديو نلقى نظرة سريعة عن شكل مخططات القنوات وانواعها المختلفة Type A/ B/C
وفى الفيديو القادم ندرج صور التنفيذ ان شاء الله .*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (4 سبتمبر 2021)

*أحد الحلول المستخدمة لتوقيف المياه Water Stop Solutions*
*وكنا قد تعرضنا فى فيديوهات سابقة بالتفصيل عن Water stop اشكاله وتقاطعاته ,*
*ولكن هنا نعرض مادة حديثة مستخدمة لتوقيف المياه تنتفش او تنتفخ عن وصول المياه اليها SWELLABLE Bar*
*وفى هذا الفيديو :- 
* مقدمة سريعة لهذه المادة 
* امثلة لهذه المادة من الشركات المختلفة SikaSwell From Sika / SUPERCAST SWELLABLE From Fosrok / Hyperseal From Dp 

Swellable Material That it is Used to Stop Water as another solution to stop water in Concrete Construction
وفى الفيديو القادم نتعرض لمشروع تم استخدام المادة اثناء التنفيذ . *


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (7 سبتمبر 2021)

*نستكمل الجزء الثانى من قنوات تصريف المياه فى المحطات او المنشآت الصناعية Storm Drainage U- Ditch 
وفى هذا الفيديو :- 
* صور التنفيذ فى الموقع والزراجين المائية واستخدام موقف المياه Site Construcion Photo / Tie Rod / Water Stop 
* توضيح نوعى التغطية سواء بالتغطية المعدنية او البلوكات الخرسانية Slab Cover ( Steel Grating / Concret Block*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (14 سبتمبر 2021)

*فى اعمال البنية التحتية : -
نستكمل الجزء الثالث من الكتل الخرسانية المقاومة لدفع المياه داخل خطوط المياه Thrust Block

وفى هذا الفيديو :- 

نوضح صور من الموقع لتنفيذ الكتل الخرسانية للاكواع الافقية HOrizontal Elbow وشكل لاحد الاكواع الراسية Vertical Elbow ونهاية خط End Cap لخط انابيب من نوع RTR بقطر1000مم . 

وكتلة حرسانية خط انابيب GRP متقاطع . *

*



*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (22 سبتمبر 2021)

*نذهب فى ثلاث فيدوهات اخرى عن التربة السبخة وانشاء طريق اسفلتى مع ردم بارتفاع 2.5م . 
وفى هذا الفيديو :- 
* ترى كيف يمكن للتربة السبخة ان تعيق معدات كاللودرات Loader والجريدر Grader . وكيف تعرقل حركتها تماما وتحتاج لمعدة اضافية لخروجها . وفى فيديو من احد المواقع بسيط ترى اربع معدات لم تستطع اخراج لودر 
*و نذكر مقدمة بسيطة عن التربة السبخة وماهيتها وتركيبها الكيميائى . ونستند عن مقالة علمية للدكتور عبد الله المهيدب من كلية الهندسة جامعة الملك عبد العزيز . بالمملكة السعودية ونعود فى فيديو لاحق ان شاء الله من التنفيذ فى الموقع .*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (22 سبتمبر 2021)

*نستكمل الحديث عن التربة السبخة Sabkha Soil فى الموقع مع انشاء طريق اسفلتى مع ردم بارتفاع 2.5م 
وفى هذا الفيديو :- 
* جانب من المعاناة التى قد تقابلها فى الموقع مع المعدات ذات الاطاراتTire Equipment والتى قد تعاق حركتها بسهولة جدا ولا يمكنها الخروج الا بمساعد معدة مجنزرة Crawler Equipment 
* وترى ايضا حتى المعدات المجنزرة ذات القوة كالبلدزور Buldozer يمكن ان يغرق داخل هذه التربة مع استمرار حركة هذه المعدة بدون مساعدة معدة اخرى ونلتقى فى الفديو الثالث كيفية يمكن تفادى مشكلة اعاقة حركة المعدات من خلال تجربتى الشخصية *


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (23 سبتمبر 2021)

*الفيديو الخامس ونستكمل الحديث عن طبقات عزل سطح غرفة كهرباء لاحد المشاريع الهامة . 
وفى هذا الفيديو :-
* وضع الواح مادة العزل لحراى من البولى ايزوسينورات POLYISOCYNURATE وكيفية تثبيتها فى الموقع > 
ونستكمل فى الفديوهات القادة العزل المائى من مادة *EPDM


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (25 سبتمبر 2021)

*فواصل التمدد فى الحوائط الخرسانية 

فى هذا الفيديو : - 

* نظرة سريعة كما تم الحديث عنه سلفا من فواصل التمدد فى البلاطات الخرسانية 

Expansion Joint in Concrete Paving

* فواصل التمدد بين حوائط عبارة (Culvert بربخ ( وتم استخدام جراب بلاستيكى لعمل تجويف حول االاسياخ المستخدمة فى فاصل التمدد بين الحائطين 

Expansion Joint In Box Culvert Wall and Using Plastic Sleeve to allow movement

* فاصل التمدد بين حائطين فى مشروع اخر وتم استخدام اسيخ حديد ملساء مجلفنة مع مادة شحمية للسماح بالحركة 

Expansion Joint Between two concrete wall Using Plain Galvanized Rebar With Grease to allow movement*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (9 أكتوبر 2021)

*عود مرة اخرى لطبقات عزل الاسطح لغرفة كهرباء لاحد المشاريع الهامة
. وهنا نستكمل الفيديو الثامن من جزئية طبقات العزل والفيديو الثالث من تنفيذ العزل المائى من المطاط الصناعى EPDM
فى هذا الفيديو : -
* اطلاع على قطاع تفصيلى لما تم شرحه فى الفيديو السابق من تنفيذ المطاط الصناعى Cross section Detail for EPDM waterproofing for Concrete Roof 





*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (9 أكتوبر 2021)

*الجزء التاسع والاخير من طبقات عزل سطح غرفة كهرباء لاحد المشاريع الهامة*
* وفى هذ الفيديو
نذكر اخر طبقيتن فوق العزل المائى وهما ( قماش التربة Geotextile ( وطبقة من الزلط مقاس 3/8 للحماية Gravel Layer وبهذا نكون قد انتهينا من ذكر كامل اطبقات من اول طبقة الميول حتى طبقة الزلط النهائية . 
والى ان نلتقى فى رحلة اخرى .





*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (14 أكتوبر 2021)

*نذهب فى رحلة جديدة فى عالم الهندسة المدنية وهى متعلقة " بالاغشية الصناعية " Geosynthetics Geomembrane و *

*فى هذه الرحلة نتعرض لاستخدام اغشية صناعية عبارة عن :- 
* بولى ايثلين عالى الكثافة High Density Polyethylene (HDPE 
* وبولى ايثلين منخفض الكثافة Low Density Polyethylene (LDPE
* والطين المصنع Geosynthetic Clay Linerل

لتبطين Lining بحيرة صناعية لتخزين مواد كيماوية بمساحة 77 هكتار وتبطين بكمية تصل الى 800000م2 ...
وسنتعرض لكيفية فرد هذه الاغشية الصناعية فى الموقع وابعاد الرولات المختلفة وكيفية لحامها وكيفية عمل الاختبارات المعملية والموقعية . رحلة قد تطول نسبيا . ولكن ييسر الله باذن الله - ان نصل الى نهايتها *


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (16 أكتوبر 2021)

*فيديو عن الشبكات الارضية GeoGrid احد انواع الاغشية الصناعية .
وهو موضوع متصل بالفيديوهين السابقين لكوننا ما زلنا نتحدث عن الاغشية الصناعية (( Geosynthetics Geomembrane )) . 
والشبكات الارضية مستخدمة فى تثبيت التربة وتسليح التربة 
واحببت وضع توضيح بسيط للشبكات الارضية لانه سيتم ايرادها فى الفيديو القادم باذن الله . وهو عمل ممشى خرسانى Concrete 





*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (17 أكتوبر 2021)

*الجزء الثالث فيديوهات تبطين بحيرة صناعية بمواد من(( الأغشية الأرضية Geosynthetics Geomembrane )) *
*وفى هذ الفيديو :- 
* توضيح لطريقتى اللحام التى تتم على الاغشية الارضية فى الموقع Two Methods of Field Geomembrane welding * 
* توضيح متى يمكن استخدام طريقة اللحام بالبثق واماكنها When and where we can use Extrusion welding * 
* ملاحظة للقضيب المستخدام Welding Rod فى لحام البولى ايثلين عالى او منخفض الكثافة HDPE *
* توضيح لخطوات وملاحظات طريقة اللحام بالبثق Extrusion Welding Procedures ونلتقى فى فيديو اخر لطريقة اللحام الاخرى Hot Wedge Welding





*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (27 أكتوبر 2021)

*لجزء الثالث فيديوهات تبطين بحيرة صناعية بمواد من(( الأغشية الأرضية Geosynthetics Geomembrane )) *
*وفى هذ الفيديو :-
* توضيح لطريقتى اللحام التى تتم على الاغشية الارضية فى الموقع Two Methods of Field Geomembrane welding 
* توضيح متى يمكن استخدام طريقة اللحام بالبثق واماكنها When and where we can use Extrusion welding 
* ملاحظة للقضيب المستخدام Welding Rod فى لحام البولى ايثلين عالى او منخفض الكثافة HDPE 
* توضيح لخطوات وملاحظات طريقة اللحام بالبثق Extrusion Welding Procedures 
ونلتقى فى فيديو اخر لطريقة اللحام الاخرى Hot Wedge Welding





*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (27 أكتوبر 2021)

*الجزء الرابع من فيديوهات تبطين بحيرة صناعية بمواد من(( الأغشية الأرضية Geosynthetics Geomembrane )) *
*وفى هذ الفيديو :-
* نذكر سريعا لطريقتى اللحام التى تتم على الاغشية الارضية فى الموقع Two Methods of Field Geomembrane welding 
* توضيح طريقة لحام Hot Wedge Welding





*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (28 أكتوبر 2021)

** اختبار جديد VACCUM BoX TEST بالنسبة للاغشية الارضية من البولى ايثلين عالى او منخفض الكثافة HDPE geomembrane.*
** وخلاصة الاختبار ( عبارة عن صندوق من الزجاج بيولد ضغط سحب. على جزء اللحام. ووبنكون حاطين محلول صابون على اللحام ) زى ما بتكشف على اطارات السيارة 





* الجزء السادس من تبطين بحيرة صناعية بالاغشية الارضية Geomembrane
وهو عبارة عن الاختبار الذى يتم على اللحام الذى يتم بطريقة Extrustion للاغشية الارضية .






ونستكمل الاختبارات الاخرى التى تتم فى الموقع فى فيديوهات قادمة ان شاء الله .*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (5 نوفمبر 2021)

*بالنسبة لاعمال شدات الاسقف وتصميمها ٍSlab formwork costrucio / design : -*

*فى الصورة الملحقة مبنى فى احد المحطات الصناعية بارتفاع 25م . ونظام السقالات مستخدم Cup Lock System*





*فسنتعرض ان شاء الله ازاى توصل للارتفاع ده مع هذا النظام من السقالات . مع التصميم
ولكن مبدايا هنعمل النظام ده كشدة لسقف لدور واحد . مع التصميم . بحيث يكون الموضوع بسيط .
ولكن قبل توضيح سقالات سقف دور واحد . هنوضح مكونات نظام السقالات ده عبارة عن ايه , وايه مكوناته الرئيسية وملحقاته . 





*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (6 نوفمبر 2021)

*استكمالا على موضوع اعمال الشدات وتصميمها Form work construction & design : -

وها نحن فى الفيديو الثالث لنتحدث عن الملحقات accessories لنظام السقالات التى قد تحتاجها .

تحدثنا فى الفيديو السابق عن المكونات الرئيسية لنظام السقالات CUP - Lock system وكيف يمكنها ببساطة الوصول لمنسوب السقف ووضحنا ذلك بصور من الموقع . 

والملحقات عبارة عن خاصة Cantilever Frame خاصة لو معندكش مساحة تعمل سقالات على الارض تستخدم سقالات كابولى - قافشة كده فى قايم راسى برده . *




*Double Cantilever / Adjustable U Jack / Base Plate / Square spiogt


وبهذا نكون انتهينا من توضيح نظام السقالات هذا كاملا , 

فى الفيديو القادم نوضح ازاى تحسب القايم الراسى المحدد والجاك بالاسفل والجاك بالاعلى والكمرات الرئيسية والثانوية للوصول لمنسوب السقف او لمنسوب الكمرة . 





*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (11 نوفمبر 2021)

*استكمالا على موضوع اعمال الشدات وتصميمها Form work construction & design : -*

*وها نحن فى الفيديو الخامس لنتحدث عن( بداية تصميم الشدة بعدما تم توضيح صور التنفيذ من الموقع ومكونات الشدة ) .*
*


# فهنا سنرى احمال السقف . وسنرى هل تستطيع مكونات الشدة فى هذا النظام الذى نستخدمه cup lock system تسطيع تحمل هذه الاحمال ام لا ؟
وفى هذا الفيديو سنرى مدى تحمل عناصر الشدة من ا:-
* الواح التطبيق خاصة البلاى وود Plywood
* وعروق خشب 7.5سم * 7.5سم ككمرات ثانوية Square Timber
* والكمرات الالومنيوم ككمرات رئيسية Main Beam
* والقوايم الراسية للشدة Cup Lock standard
الى ان نلتقى فى فيديو اخر لحساب احمال السقف اثناء الصب باذن الله





*


----------



## امين الزريقي (12 نوفمبر 2021)

لاحقا للمشاركة السابقة حول الشدات والسقائل المعدنية وما يرافقها من العناصر الاخرى المكملة كألواح التصفيح المقابلة للخرسانة وكذلك المرابيع الخشبية وعناصر التربيط أو التكتيف bracing التي تتمثل هنا بالمواسير الحديد قطر 48 مم وهو نفس قطر عناصر النظام المبين Cup lock مرفق الخواص الانشائية لمواد الطوبار (القوالب - الشدات) من اخشاب و الواح الرقائقية plywood ,وفولاذ والمنيوم اضافة الى المسامير مأخوذة من الكود الاردني للطُّوبار وهي اساساً من المرجع الامريكي الشهير 
SP-004: Formwork for Concrete​


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (12 نوفمبر 2021)

امين الزريقي قال:


> لاحقا للمشاركة السابقة حول الشدات والسقائل المعدنية وما يرافقها من العناصر الاخرى المكملة كألواح التصفيح المقابلة للخرسانة وكذلك المرابيع الخشبية وعناصر التربيط أو التكتيف bracing التي تتمثل هنا بالمواسير الحديد قطر 48 مم وهو نفس قطر عناصر النظام المبين Cup lock مرفق الخواص الانشائية لمواد الطوبار (القوالب - الشدات) من اخشاب و الواح الرقائقية plywood ,وفولاذ والمنيوم اضافة الى المسامير مأخوذة من الكود الاردني للطُّوبار وهي اساساً من المرجع الامريكي الشهير
> SP-004: Formwork for Concrete​


جزاك الله خيرا م. امين .


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (12 نوفمبر 2021)

*استكمالا على موضوع اعمال الشدات وتصميمها Form work construction & design : -

وها نحن فى الفيديو السادس من السلسلة - والثانى لنتحدث عن تصميم الشدة Formwork Design بعد توضيح صور التنفيذ من الموقع ومكونات الشدة .




كنا تحدثنا فى الفيديو السابق عن مدى الاجهادات المسموح بيها Alowable Stresses لكافة عناصر الشدة 

وفى هذا الفيديو سنبدا بحسب احمال الشدة من احمال ميتة Dead Load وحية Live Load طبقا للكود الامريكى ACI 347-04-Guide to Formwork for Concrete 

وبعدها سنتاكد من قوى العزوم Bending Moment وقوى القص Shear والترخيم Deflection هل هو آمن Safe بالنسبة للواح التطبيق plywood Sheeting with 1.8 mm Thickness ام لا ؟

الى ان نلتقى فى فيديو لنتاكد من باقى عناصر الشدة هل هى أمنة ام لا لتتحمل الاحمال المتولدة عليها ؟





*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (16 نوفمبر 2021)

*تحت عنوان " الخوازيق الابرية تنقذ 18 فيلا من الازالة " .
كان نفس عنوان جريدة فى احد الدول الخليجيةلعام 2015م . نشرته عن موضوع خاص بمشكلة فى احد مشاريع الاسكان 
, وان فى عيوب فى تربة الردم ولم تتم حسب المواصفات المطلوبة . فيا ترى نعمل ايه لانقاذ مبنى انتهى تقريبا ؟ وازاى نوصل بالمنشا لتربة كويسة ؟؟ فقدم مكتب استشارى اقتراح ل 18 فيلا , نعمل خوازيق ابرية Mico Pilesللقواعد بحيث اننا نوصل بيها لتربة كويسة . فما هى الخوازيق الابرية ؟؟ ففى هذا الفيديو هنتكلم مقدمة بسيطة عن الخوازيق الابرية او صغيرة الاقطار Mico Piles وفى الفيديو القادم نذكر طريقة معالجة عمل الخوازيق الابرية فى الموقع لمعالجة احد القواعد الخرسانية . 









*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (19 نوفمبر 2021)

*الجزء الثانى لتوضيح فكرة الخوازيق الابرية Micro piles*
*. # فى هذا الفيديو نذكر نوعى الخوازيق المختلفة ذت الضغط المنخفض Low pressure Grouted micrp pile ، وذات الضغط العالى High pressure Grouted micrp pile وطريقة تنفيذ كلا منهما .






*
*لجزء الثالث استكمال على نقطة الخوازيق الابرية Micro Piles لتدعيم المبانى*
*كنا فى الفيديو السابق قدمنا مقدمة تمهيدية بسيطة لتوضيح فكرة الخوازيق الابريةوانواعها وكيفية تنفيذها 
. # فى هذا الفيديو. نذكر مثال من الموقع لتدعيم قواعد مدرسة فى احد ابمشاريع .
# التخريم Driloing قى القاعدة الخرسانية بقطر ١٥سم . وطول خوازيق حوالى ١٥م. .
# ماكينة حفر الخوازيق
# تركيب اعصاب حديد Steel plate لمنع اختراق راس الخازوق





*


----------



## mecheil.edwar (21 نوفمبر 2021)

Civil Ahmed Ragab قال:


> *تحت عنوان " الخوازيق الابرية تنقذ 18 فيلا من الازالة " .
> كان نفس عنوان جريدة فى احد الدول الخليجيةلعام 2015م . نشرته عن موضوع خاص بمشكلة فى احد مشاريع الاسكان
> , وان فى عيوب فى تربة الردم ولم تتم حسب المواصفات المطلوبة . فيا ترى نعمل ايه لانقاذ مبنى انتهى تقريبا ؟ وازاى نوصل بالمنشا لتربة كويسة ؟؟ فقدم مكتب استشارى اقتراح ل 18 فيلا , نعمل خوازيق ابرية Mico Pilesللقواعد بحيث اننا نوصل بيها لتربة كويسة . فما هى الخوازيق الابرية ؟؟ ففى هذا الفيديو هنتكلم مقدمة بسيطة عن الخوازيق الابرية او صغيرة الاقطار Mico Piles وفى الفيديو القادم نذكر طريقة معالجة عمل الخوازيق الابرية فى الموقع لمعالجة احد القواعد الخرسانية .
> 
> ...


موضوع مميز.... 
Excellent post...


----------



## mecheil.edwar (21 نوفمبر 2021)

هنا الفكرة انه ممكن عمل بايلات تدعيم في وجود المبني...

الصعوبة ممكن تكون في حالة وجود مياه جوفية...
in case there is a basement and the water table is higher than the level of raft...
ياريت لو عندك فكرة للمشكلة دي...

تقبل خالص تحياتي مهندس احمد...
بارك الله في جهودك..
واشكر ايضا المهندس القدير امين الزريقي للمتابعة...
خالص شكري لكم جميعا زملائي الأعزاء...


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (22 نوفمبر 2021)

mecheil.edwar قال:


> هنا الفكرة انه ممكن عمل بايلات تدعيم في وجود المبني...
> 
> الصعوبة ممكن تكون في حالة وجود مياه جوفية...
> in case there is a basement and the water table is higher than the level of raft...
> ...


*التحيات لك اولا هندستنا ... فانت ممن علمونا .
اعتقد فى هذه الحالة يمكن الاعتماد على البنتونيت . وممكن الاعتماد على استخدام تسليح عبارة عن اسطوانة مفرغة هى التلسيح الرئيسى للخازوق .*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (22 نوفمبر 2021)

*الجزء السادس من توضيح الخوازيق الابرية Micro Piles*
*وفى هذا الفيديو نذهب لاحد انواع تسليح الخوازيق الابرية Micro pile Reinforcement







وهو مواسير حديد غير ملحومة Seamless Steel Pipe والمثال لدينا هنا كان مستخدم فى توسعات احد المصانع فى القاهرة
مواسير سيملس Seamless Schedule 40 -
وامثلة للاختبارت التى قد تتم على الماسورة من اختبارات ميكانيية او كيمائية واختبار الشد طبقا لاختبارات المواصفات الامريكية ASTM A53 Carbon 





*


----------



## mecheil.edwar (23 نوفمبر 2021)

Civil Ahmed Ragab قال:


> *التحيات لك اولا هندستنا ... فانت ممن علمونا .
> اعتقد فى هذه الحالة يمكن الاعتماد على البنتونيت . وممكن الاعتماد على استخدام تسليح عبارة عن اسطوانة مفرغة هى التلسيح الرئيسى للخازوق .*


العرفان بالجميل من صفات الإنسان الخلوق... شكرا لك مهندس أحمد علي كلامك الطيب....

ما أقصده هنا في حال وجود مياه جوفيه أي عملية ثقب بالرفت او بال بايل كاب سوف تعرض البناء للخطر نتيجة لتسريب المياه الجوفية داخل المبني وهي عملية شديدة الخطورة....

خطرت لي فكرة وهي لو امكن عمل نزح للمياه عن طريق المحيط الخارجي للبناء وبعدها يبدء التدعيم...
لكن هذه الفكرة أيضا قد لا تنجح... وقد يكون لها من تأثيرات علي التربة والبناء أكثر خطورة مما لو ترك البناء بدون تدعيم....

مرة أخري اكرر جزيل الشكر لك أخي العزيز مهندس احمد...


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (26 نوفمبر 2021)

*الجزء السابع من توضيح الخوازيق الابرية Micro Piles *
*وفى هذا الفيديو نستكمل الاختبارات التى قد تتم اثناء عمل الخوازيق الابرية . ( وليس عموما بالنسبة للخوازيق الابرية بل الخوازيق عامة

وهنا نتكلم عن احد الاختبارات التى قد تتم على البنتونيت
Bentonite Slurry وهو اختبار اللزوجة بواسطة قمع مارش Marsh Funnel Viscosity . وهو اختبار لقياس مدى لزوجة البنتوينت سواء لاستخدام اول مرة او اعادة استخدام .

*
*


*

*# طبقا للكود المصرى للتربة والاساسات
# طبقا للمواصفات الامريكية Standard Test Method for Marsh Funnel Viscosity of Clay Construction Slurries - Designation: D 6910 – 04
# طبقا لمواصفات ارامكو





*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (26 نوفمبر 2021)

*بالنسبة لاعمال التحكم فى جودة البنتويت او سائل الحفر Bentonite / Fluid Slurry . Qualiy control*

*وذكرنا فى فيديو سابق احد الاختبارات وهو قمع مارش كاختبار للزوجة March Test for Bentonite Viscosity
# وهنا فى هذا الفيديو ثلاث اختبارات اخرى :-
1- اختبار الكثافة للبنتويت Density طبقا للكود المصرى للتربة والاساسات والمواصفات الامريكية Standard Test Method for Density of Bentonitic Slurries / Designation: D 4380 2-
اختبار نسبة الرمل فى البنتونيت Sand Content طبقا للكود المصرى للتربة والاساسات والماصفات الامريكية Standard Test Method for Sand content by Volume of Bentonitic Slurries / Designation: D 4381 3
- اختبار الاس الهيدروجينى PH طبقا للكود المصرى للتربة والاساسات . والى فيديو اخر ان شاء الله .











*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (27 نوفمبر 2021)

*( الجزء التاسع من التحكم فى جودة تنفيذ الحوازيق الابرية Mico Pile Quality Control )*

*# وهنا سنتحدث عن اختبار التحميل الذى سيتم على الخوازيق الابرية فى الموقع . Static Load Test for Micro pile
# والمثال الذى تحدثنا عنه . حمل الخازوق 15طن . فسنقوم باختبار التحميل ب 200 % بحمل 30 طن وسيكون على خازوق غير عامل Non - Working Pile >
#وسنذكر سريعا بعدها مفهوم قدرة تحمل الخازوق القصوى المقابلة لهبوط راس الخازوق من 5 - 10 % من قر الخازوق طبقا لكود التربة والاساسات والمصرى .
والى فيديو اخر سنذكر فىه تفاصيل التجربة .







*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (28 نوفمبر 2021)

*الجزء العاشر من التحكم فى جودة تنفيذ الحوازيق الابرية Mico Pile Quality Control*
*وهنا نستكمل اختبار التحميل الذى سيتم على الخوازيق الابرية فى الموقع . Static Load Test for Micro pile
وهنا نذكر جزئية الهامة pile Cap التى يتم عملها على راس الخازوق الابرى كاول جزئية فى Method Satement التى نستخدمها . وبعض الملاحظات من الكود المصرى للتربة والاساسات
والى فيديو اخر سنذكر فيه تفاصيل التجربة .*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (1 ديسمبر 2021)

*الجزء الحادى عشر من تنفيذ الحوازيق الابرية Mico Pile Quality Control*
*
وهنا نستكمل Method Statemntلاختبار التحميل الذى سيتم على الخوازيق الابرية فى الموقع . Static Load Test for Micro pile

وهنا نوضح الرسومات الخاصة بالطبلية Steel Platform التى ستحمل الاحمال التجربة . وهى هنا عبارة عن كمرة رئيسية Main Beam ( IPE 400 ارتفاعها 58سم ,والمحملة على الروافع الهيدروليكة Hydraulic Jacks . و5 كمرات ثانوية Secondaty Beamارتفاعها 40سم . وشكاير رمل Sand Sacks والتى تكون حمل التجربةkentledge.

والى فيديو اخر ان شاء الله *


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (3 ديسمبر 2021)

*▪︎ الجزء الثانى عشر من تنفيذ الحوازيق الابرية Mico Pile Quality Control*
*# وهنا نستكمل اختبار التحميل الذى سيتم على الخوازيق الابرية فى الموقع . Static Load Test for Micro pile
وهنا نوضح صور من الموقع لعمل طبلية التحميل بالنسبة للخوازيق الابرية .
D 1143 - Standard Test Methods for
Deep Foundations Under Static Axial Compressive Load
.
ونظرة سريعة عن اجراء تجربة التحميل .. والى فيديو اخر ندرج فيه تقرير لتجربة Load Test Report تمت من احد المواقع بالقاهرة .





*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (4 ديسمبر 2021)

*▪︎الجزء الثالث عشر من تنفيذ الحوازيق الابرية 
Mico Pile Quality Control*
*#وهنا نستكمل اختبار التحميل الذى سيتم على الخوازيق الابرية فى الموقع . Static Load Test for Micro pile
#وهنا نوضح احد التقارير Load Test Report الناتجة عن اختبار التحميل لخازوق عامل بالوصول للحمل ل 150 % وخازوق غير عامل بالوصول ل 200 % . وقيم الهبوط Settlement المماثلة خاصة
عند الحملى التشغيلى للخازوق Working Load ومرة ونص الحملى التشغيلى ومرتين الحمل التشغيل فى دورة التحميل Loading Stage والهبوط المماثل عن الحمل صفر فى دوة ازالة التحميل Ulnoalding Stage
# ونظرة سريعة عن نوع اخر لايجاد رد الفعل خاصة عند عدم وجود مساحة كافية Restricted Area لعمل رد الفعل بواسط الاحمال واللجوء لعمل رد الفعل باستخدام خوازيق شد tenstion Pile Test





*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (4 ديسمبر 2021)

*■ الجزء الرابع عشر من تنفيذ الحوازيق الابرية Micro Pile Construction*
*
وهنا نستكمل طريقة التنفيذ للخوازيق الابرية فى الموقع . Method Statement for Micro pile
# وهنا نوضح جزئية الحقن الابتدائي والحقن النهائي Initial Grouting / Final Grouting
# وطريقتي الحقن النهائي باستخدام فتحات ماسورة التسليح نفسها بها ماشيتات او اضافة خراطيم مع ماسورة التسليح Manchette Tube
والى فيديو ٍيكون الاخير نوضح فيه الخلطة المعتمدة فى عملية الحقن 






*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (5 ديسمبر 2021)

*الجزء الخامس عشر والاخير من تنفيذ الحوازيق الابرية Micro Pile Construction

وهنا نستكمل طريقة التنفيذ للخوازيق الابرية فى الموقع . Method Statement for Micro pile
وهنا نوضح جزئية خلطة الحقن الابتدائى والنهائى Aprroved Mix Design for Grouting . التى تم قبولها بعد عمل اختبار مكعبات الحقن بعد 3 و7 و 14 يوم . وبعض الاضافات التى يمكن اضافتها لخلطة الاسمنت والمياه . مثلا من شركة سيكا Sika Interplast Z - . ومن شركة باسف MasterLife® SRA 50 . .
وتم عمل 5 خلطات تجريبية . باضافات مختلفة .
وبهذا نكون وصلنا للجزء الاخير واغلب المعلومات التى تتوفر لدى بخصوص الخوازيق الابرية .
واذا استجدت معلومات اضافية . ندرجها لاحقا باذن الله .





*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (8 ديسمبر 2021)

*■ الجزء الاول من سلسلة جديدة تحت عنوان الدفع النفقى 
Micro tunneling*
*( وخلال السلسة سنتعرض لتنفيذ خط مواسير اسفل طريق دون قطع الطريق عن عمل حفر مكشوف. بالطريقتين
اما بالدفع النفقى Micro tunneling
او الحفر النفقى الموجه Horizontal Directional Drilling HDD )

▪︎ ولدينا هنا خط مواسير او انابيب بقطر) 1000مم ( يتقاطع مع طريق سريع Highway. وسنقوم بعمل Carbon Steel Pipe sleeve بقطر 56 بوصة لتمرير الماسورة خلالها .
▪︎ وكيفية عمل غرفة الدفع والاستقبال وتوضيح تنفيذ الستائر المعدنية Sheet piles ونظام نزح المياه الجوفية Dewatering
* للعلم غالبا يتم اسناد مثل هذه الاعمال لمقال متخصص . ولكن الاطلاع على هذه المعلومات يساعدك اثناء التنفيذ . والتحكم فى ادارة المشروع ومدته الزمنية .





*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (8 ديسمبر 2021)

*■ الجزء الثانى من سلسلة " الدفع النفقى Micro tunneling "*
*





* توضيح لابعاد غرفة الدفع Launching Pit وغرفة الاستقبال Recieving Pit وطول المواسير اسفل الطريق السريع بطول 67 م
* وفى هذا الفيديو نبدا التجهيز لعمل غرفة الدفع Launching Pit وسنلجا للستائرالمعدنية Sheet piling لسند جوانب الحفر Excavation Shoring
* ولكن نقدم تمهيد بسيط ماذا لو اردنا عمل غرفة الدفع بنظام الحفر المكشوف Open Excavation .
متمثلا ذلك فى الحيز الذى قد تحتاجه لعمل ميول حفر آمنة Safe Angle Of repose
وصعوبة وضع الونش Crane اللازم لتنزيل المواسير وراس الحفر النفقى . وصعوبة ذلك حالة وجود مرافق مجاورة
وصعوبة ذلك حالة قرب غرفة الدفع من طريق اسفلتى سريع .
ونبدا فى الفيديو القادم القادم ان شاء الله بدء دق الستائر المعدنية Driving*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (10 ديسمبر 2021)

*الجزء الرابع من سلسلة الدفع النفقى MicroTunneling






وفى هذا الفيديو نتعرض ل Layout الذى سنعتمد عليه فى دق Driving الستائرالمعدنية بالنسبة لغرفة الدفع وغرفة الاستقبال
وطريقة التنفيذ نظريا لدق الستائر المعدنية Method Statement for Sheet Piling
والفيديو القادم ندرج صور من الموقع ان شاء الله .*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (10 ديسمبر 2021)

*■ الجزء الثالث من سلسلة " الدفع النفقى Micro tunneling "*
*





* توضيح للمعدات المستخدمة فى الموقع لدق الستائر المعدنية Sheet Pile Driving
- متمثلا فى الراس الاهتزازاى Hydraulic Vibro Hammer .
- والونش Cralwer Crane بقدرة 50 طن ,
- توضيح لقطاع الستارة المستخدم على شكل Z واستخدام التداخل لتركيب الستارة Interlocking
ونبدا فى الفيديو القادم القادم ان شاء الله بدء دق الستائر المعدنية Driving*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (14 ديسمبر 2021)

*■ الجزء الرابع من سلسلة الدفع النفقى MicroTunneling






▪︎ وفى هذا الفيديو نتعرض ل Layout الذى سنعتمد عليه فى دق Driving الستائرالمعدنية بالنسبة لغرفة الدفع وغرفة الاستقبال
▪︎ وطريقة التنفيذ نظريا لدق الستائر المعدنية Method Statement for Sheet Piling
والفيديو القادم ندرج صور من الموقع ان شاء الله .*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (14 ديسمبر 2021)

*■ الجزء الخامس من سلسلة Microtunneling الدفع النفقى
" مقاومة العزوم بالنسبة للستائر المعدنية "






وفى هذا الجزء ما زلنا نستكمل عن توضيح الستائرالمعدنية Sheet P
* وفى هذا الجزء توضيح بسيط لكيفية مقاومة العزوم المتولدة على الستارة عن طريق كمرات الربط الافقية Waler Beam والدعامات العرضية Struts
* وهناك غرف دفع Launching Shaft تحتاج الى الدعامات العرضية وبعضها لا يحتاج . ( مشكلة الدعامات العرضية انها قد تعيث المناولة اثناء تنزيل المواسير )
* وكمرات الربط الافقية Walers هنا سنقوم بلحامها وتجميعها فى الموقع . ونستخدمها كدليل اثناء دق الستائر المعدنية*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (14 ديسمبر 2021)

*▪︎ الجزء السادس من سلسلة Microtunneling الدفع النفقى
وفى هذا الجزء نبدأ دق الستايرالمعدنية لغرفة الدفع Driving Sheet pile for Launching Shaft . وفى هذاالفيديو :-
* توضيح لكيفية دق الستائر المعدنية
* ثم نبدا بوضع كمرات الربط الافقيةعلى اول مستوى . ويتم الحفر داخل غرفة الدفع الى ان نصل للمتسوى الثانى من كمرات الربط الافقية .
* ولكن ما ان تعدينا المنسوب الثانى لكمرات الربط الافقية حتى ظهرت المياه الجوفية
فكيف سنتعامل مع المياه الجوفية فى هذه الحالة ، هذا ما نوضحه فى الفيديو القادم ان شاء الله .





*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (14 ديسمبر 2021)

*■ الجزء السابع من سلسلة Microtunneling الدفع النفقى






# كنا قد انتهينا فى الفيديو السابق عند الانتهاء من دق الستاير المعدنية لغرفة الدفع كاملة . وهنا نتحدث عن كيفية نزح المياه الجوفية من الداخل. وفى هذا الفيديو :-
* توضيح لطريقتى النزح اما عن طريق الحراب او الابار الابرية Well Point
او النزح السطحى Surface Dewatering مع وضع طبقة من الزلط او السن .
( تخيل مع وجود عمق مياه بارتفاع 2م ولكن استخدم النزح السطحى وكان فعال جدا حتى الانتهاء من الدفع النفقى للمواسير )
ويستكمل ان شاء الله .*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (14 ديسمبر 2021)

*♤ الجزء الثامن من سلسلة Microtunneling الدفع النفقى

# كنا قد انتهينا فى الفيديو السابق عند انشاء غرفة او بيارة الدفع Launching ونزح المياه من الداخل . وسنبدا فى Method Statement. وفى هذا الفيديو :-
* عمل الخرسانة العادية لوضع وتشغيل ماكينة الدفع Blinding Concrete
* صب خرسانة الحائط الخلفى Reaction Wall الذى ترتكز عليه الورافع الهيدرولكية .
* صب الحائط الامامى Front Thrust Wall الذى تمر منه راس الحفر
* وضع الشاسيه الحديد على الخرسانة العادية الذى يحمل Hydraulic Frame الذى يقوم بدفع المواسير
ويستكمل ان شاء الله .





*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (16 ديسمبر 2021)

* الجزء التاسع من سلسلة Microtunneling الدفع النفقى .*
*وما هى ميكانيكية الدفع النفقى ؟*






*فى الصورة المرفقة ما فائدة المضخة بجانب اطار الدفع Jacking Frame ؟؟
وفى هذا الفيديو :-
* فائدة هذه المضخة Dischrage Pump
* المكونات التى تكون موجودة عند بيارة الدفع Launching Shaft
* كيفية خروج ناتج الحفر Discharge slurry من مقدمة راس الحفرTBM
* ونوضح عموما ميكانيكة عمل الدفع النفقى Mechansim Micro- tunneling من خلال الحفر وخطوط المياه التى تغذى غرفة طحن ناتج الحفر Crushing Chamber cone وخط المياه المغذى للمياه عند راس الحفر . وخط المياه الراجع بناتج الحفر . وغرفة التحكم Control cabin وحوض فصل ناتج الحفر Settlement Tank عن المياه لاعادة الاستخدام
ويستكمل ان شاء الله .

*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (16 ديسمبر 2021)

*○الجزء العاشر من سلسلة Microtunneling الدفع النفقى






وفى هذا الفيديو :-
*- فى احد ميزات الشيت البايل - سنقوم برفع الستاير المعدنية حوالى 1.5م التى تعترض مسار الحر النفقى فى غرفة الدفع Lifting Sheet Pile Interact with Mictotunneling Path
* ورفع الستاير المعدنية فى غرفة الاستقبال
* واجهتنا مشكلة وهى مع رفع الستاير المعدنية فى غرفة الاستقبال وفصل راس الحفر , غاصت الراس TMB Sunk داخل غرفة الاستقبال مع تسريب مياه جوفية محملة تربة طفلية خارج الستاير المعدنية . وقمنا بعمل نزح مياه جوفيه خارج وداخل الستاير لنتكمن من استخراج راس الحفر لتى غاصت




ويستكمل ان شاء الله مع بقية السلسلة .

*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (17 ديسمبر 2021)

*☆ الجزء الحادى عشر من سلسلة Microtunneling الدفع النفقى*
*Micro tunneling Casing Welding / Casing Spacer
https://youtu.be/x9hgKHH7LF0
وفى هذا الفيديو :-
* سنقوم بلحام اكمام المواسير Pipe Sleeve وتستكمل راس الحفر TM Head الحفر النفقى الى ان تصل لغرفة الاستقبال ويتم رفعها بالونش Crane الى ان تصل الاكمام لغرفة الاستقبال. وبهذا قد انتهى دور راس الحفر النفقى
* نوضح طريقتين الفواصل Casing Spacer حول المواسيرالتى يتم دفعها داخل الاكمام اما عن طريق :-
# مرابيع خشبHolding Timber تثبت بشرايح حديد Stainless steel Strap
# او استخدام فواصل اكمام منزلقة Roller Casing Spacer or Spider Clamp






ويستكمل ان شاء الله مع بقية السلسلة*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (18 ديسمبر 2021)

*الجزء الثانى عشر من سلسلة Microtunneling الدفع النفقى*
*Equipement Layout / intermediate jacking station / Measuring wheel






وفى هذا الفيديو :-
* المساحة التقريبية التى نحتاجها لوضع المعدات عند غرفة الدفع Launching Shaft وبالسنبة لغرفة الدفع فى المشروع ( 19 *5 ) احتجنا مساحة 40 *50م
*محطة الدفع الوسطية intermediate jackng station وهى روافع هيدروليكية توضح بين المواسير عندما تزيد مسافة الدفع عن 100م .لتعاظم قوى الاحتكاك على جسم الماسورة
* measuring Wheel عجلة قياس المسافات وهى التى تقيس مدى تقدم


*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (19 ديسمبر 2021)

*الجزء 13- الثالث عشر- من سلسلة Microtunneling الدفع النفقى *
*
Pipe Sleeve Concrete Pouring صب خرسانة اكمام المواسير 






وفى هذا الفيديو :-

صب الخرسانة بين الخط المستخدمUsed Line وهو بقطر 1000م والكم Pipe Sleeve المستخدم لاحتواء الخط المستخدم بقطر 1400مم و بطول 67 متر طولى . 



وبهذا نكون قد انتهينا من الاعمال الخاصة بالدفع النفقى . ويتبقى فيديو اخير سنقوم فيه بازالة الستائر المعدنية والردم داخل غرفة الدفع .
*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (20 ديسمبر 2021)

الجزء الاخير - الرابع عشر- من سلسلة Microtunneling الدفع النفقى
Sheet Pile dismantling  رفع وازالة الستائر المعدنية لغرفة الدفع والاستقبال








وفى هذا الفيديو :-
* يتم الردم داخل غرفة الدفع حتى منسوب اول وثانى كمرة افقية رابطة Strut Beam ويتم قطع هذا الكمرات بالاكسجين ويتم رفعها
* بعد ازالة Strut Beam / Walers يتم البدء فى ازالةالستائر المعدنية بونش والشاكوش الاهتزازى Vibro Hammer
وهنا نكون قد وصلنا للجزء الاخير من سلسلة الدفع النفقى . واذا استجدث معلومات اضافية ربما نضع لها فيديو خامس عشر .
والى ان نلتقى فى سلسلة اخرى ان شاء الله


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (22 ديسمبر 2021)

*■ نذهب للفيديو ( الثالث عشر بعد المائة الثانية فى سلسلة جديدة بسيطة وهى { الثقب الافقى الموجه Horizontal Directional Drilling }
# كنا فى السلسلة السابقة تحدثنا عن الدفع النفقى microtunnleing وهنا طريقة مشابهة الى حد ما . ولكن لا نحتاج لغرفة دفع او استقبال .






# وهنا سنقوم بتمديد ماسورة بقطر 14 بوصة من الحديد تحت طريق سريع دون توقف حركة المرور بطول 90 متر طولى
# وهنا فى هذا الفيديو نذكر طريقة عمل HDD بصفة عامة الى ان نبدا فى الفيديوهات القادمة ادراج صور من الموقع وتوضيح كيفية التنفيذ فى الموقع 





ويستكمل*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (22 ديسمبر 2021)

*■ الجزء الثانى من سلسلة ( الثقب الافقى الموجه HDD )*
*





وهنا نتكلم عن المعدات المطلوبة لتنفيذ المواسير او الانابيب اجمالا . وتوضيح صور هذه المعدات .
ونلتقى فى فيديو اخر نستكمل فيه صور التنفيذ من الموقع





ويستكمل ان شاء الله*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (23 ديسمبر 2021)

*الجزء الثالث من سلسلة ( الثقب الافقى الموجه HDD )*
*





وهنا نوضح تركيب بنطةالحفر مع ماكينة الثقب
ونوضيح خلط البنتونيت لمشروعين مختلفين واختلاف نوع البنتونيت وخزان المياه المستخدم . وخزانات البنتونيت يتم تجهيزها وتوصيلها بماكينة الثقب من الخلف .
وخزانات الخلط هنا مختلفة عن micro tunneling فى انه هنا ثابت ومركب على تريلا متنقلة .






ويستكمل ان شاء الله*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (24 ديسمبر 2021)

*■ الجزء الرابع من سلسلة ( الثقب الافقى الموجه HDD )
Drilling Pipe Connecting / Drilling Tracking System






#* وهنا نوضح الية تركيب وفك المواسير Drilling pipe connecting / Disconnecing بطول 6م , سواء اثناء الثقب او بعد الانتهاء من الثقب
#* كيفية تتبع مسار بنطة الحفر Drilling Pit Tracking وكيفية توجيه البنطة سواء فوق او تحت وسواء يمين او شمال . ومعايرة جهاز تتبع مسار الحفر*





*ويستكمل ان شاء الله*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (28 ديسمبر 2021)

*● الجزء السادس من سلسلة ( الثقب الافقى الموجه HDD )*
*موسعات الحفر / راس السحب / Drilling Remaers - Pulling Head




وفى هذا الفيديو : -
# نظرة سريعة عن انواع الموسعات
# كيفية تركيب ولحام راس السحب فى المواسير التى سيتم سحبها Welding Pulling Head
# فك راس الحفر Drill Pit وتركيب الموسع وتوصيل المواسير التى سيتم سحبها





ويستكمل ان شاء الله*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (29 ديسمبر 2021)

*# فيديو اول من ( سلسلة تفتيت او تخريم الصخر Rock Fragmentation By Blasting )*
*






# فى هذا الفيديو مقدمة بسيطة لمشروعين تم استخدام التخريم الصخر اما لوضع مواد كيماوية او وضع متفجرات
# مشروع فى مكة المكرمة غرفة دفع نفقى Launching Shaft وكانت التربة صخرية صلبة تمام وتم استخدام طريقة تخريم الصخر على مسافات ووضع مواد كيماوية تتمدد
# والمشروع الثانى كان مسار القطار السريع فى مصر الخط الاول الجارى حاليا من العلمين العين السخنة فى مصر وتم استخدام متفجرات مع تخريم الصخر بماكينة تخريم





ونبدا فى الفيديو القادم نوضح طريقة عمل التخريم فى التربة الصخرية لغرفة الدفع .
*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (2 يناير 2022)

*☆ مقدمة بسيطة لسلسلة جديدة قد تتطاول بنا نوعا ما . ولكن نصل لنهايتها باذن الله*
*





لدينا هنا مدينة صناعية جديدة وسنوضح تنفيذ - وليس تصميم - ( شبكات بنية تحتية Infrastructure Network ) عبارة عن : -
1- شبكة صرف صحى Sanitary Network - UPVC Pipe
2- شبكة صرف صناعى industrial Network - UPVC / RTR Pipe
3- شبكة تصريف امطار Storm Driange Network - RMP - GRP Pipe
4- شبكة مياه صالحة للشرب Potable Network - RTR pipe
5- تمديد خطوط كابلات كهرباء Electrical system Low Voltage / Medium Voltage
6- تمديد خطوط كابلات اتصالات Telecom Network
سنحاول من خلال مجموعة من اليديوهات التعرض لكل شبكة وكيفية تنفيذها .
وبعدها يتم الانتقال الى عمل الطريق الاسفلتى اعلى هذه التشبكات او التمدبدات .






والله الموفق .*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (2 يناير 2022)

*☆ الجزء الثانى من سلسلة البنية التحتيه .*
*




☆ ونبدا بشبكة تصريف الامطار Storm Driange Network
والشبكة ببساطة بيكون على جانبى الطريق فى مصائد امطار بتجمع مياه المطر فى مواسير وتذهب الى قناة مفتوحة Open Channel لتصريف الامطار .
# واول فيديو عن مصائد الامطار Storm Drainage Catch Basin
# ونظرة سريعة من الكود المصرى . ولكن باعتباره شبكة تصريف الامطار بترمى على شبكة الصرف الصحى.
# ولكن المشروع الذى لدينا شبكة منفصلة لتصريف الامطار .
# شكل اغطية مصائد الامطار ( Single Grating / Double Grating ) مع الطريق الاسفلتى بعد ما تم الانتهاء من سطح الاسفلت






وتستكمل لاحقا كيفية تنفيذ الغرف الخرساتية لهذه المصائد ان شاء الله*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (4 يناير 2022)

*الجزء الثالث من سلسلة البنية التحتية Infrastructure Project*
*فى الفيديو السابق تحدثنا بنظرة عامة عن مصائد تصريف الإمطار من اعلى الطريق الاسفلتى .






# فى هذا الفيديو نلقى نظرة على احد المخططات لشبكة تصريف ( وقد تختلف رموز ومصلطحات الشبكة من مشروع لأخر ومن مكان لاخر ) .
# نوضح مصائد الامطارالرئيسية والفرعية Main / Secondary Catch Basin
# المسافات المتوقعة بين مصائد الامطار Distance Between Catch BAsin
# يتم تجميع مياه المطر من الخطوط وتتجمع فى النهاية فى قناة صرف مفتوحة Open Channel







ويستكمل ان شاء الله*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (20 فبراير 2022)

*الجزء الرابع من سلسلة البنية التحتية Infrastructure Project*
*فى الفيديو السابق تحدثنا بنظرة عامة عن احد المخططات لشبكة تصريف الامطار .. والمسافات بين مصائد الامطار.والمصائد الرئيسية والفرعية .






# فى هذا الفيديو نوضح ما هو منسوب مداخل مصيدة المطر Catch Basin inletsومنسوب المخرج catch Basin outlet بالنسبة للمصائد الرئيسية والفرعية Main / Secondary Catch Basin





ويستكمل ان شاء الله*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (22 فبراير 2022)

▪︎الفيديو الثامن والعشرين بعد المائة الثانية
اثناء حادثة وقوع الطفل ريان فى بئر عميقة بارتفاع 32م وقطر 30سم . حاول احد الشباب النزول لمحاولة انتشاله من الاسفل . وتم انزاله عن طريق حامل ثلاثى Tripod
هذا الحامل متطلب فى بعض المشاريع للاماكن المحصورة Confined Space .





كان لدينا مناهيل صرف صحى Saintary Manhole يتم عمل صيانة لها من الداخل وتم اشتراط وجود الحامل لنزول وصعود العمال Lifting / Lowering .
وحدثت حادثة اصيب فيها ثلاثة عمال بكسورفى الضهر والراس بسبب عدم مراعاة متطلبان الامن والسلامة للمناهيل
ففى هذا الفيديو نتكلم عن الحامل الثلاثى كاحد المتطلبات الى ان نلتقى فى فيديو اخر نوضح كامل متطلبات الامن واسلامة للدخلو والعمل فى الاماكن المحصورة


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (22 فبراير 2022)

*الجزء الثامن من تنفيذ وتصميم نظام شدات الاسقف بنظامcup - Lock . .System
وهذا الجزء الرابع من استكمال توضيح تصميم شدة السقف Slab Formwork Design with Cup-LockScaffolding بهذا النظام من السقالات .






وههنا نوضح الجزء المتبقى لتصميم السقالات الحاملة للكمرات الساقطة Dropped Beam بعد ما تم الانتهاء من السقف والتاكد من امان الاجهادات المتولدة Stresses من احمال السقف والخرسانة .
بالنسبة لالواح التطبيق Sheating Plywood والكمرات الثانوية Sec- Beam والكمرات الرئيسية Main- Beam والقوايم الراسية Scaffolding Standard والاحمال الافقية Hz Loads





ويستكمل ان شاء الله . 
*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (23 فبراير 2022)

*اغطية واطارات مصائد الامطار Catch Basin Grating / Frames

الجزء الخامس من سلسلة البنية التحتية Infrastructure Project - 

واستكمالا مع شبكة تصريف الامطار Storm Drainage Network*






*# فى هذا الفيديو نوضح ثلاث اشكال مختلفة لاغطية غرف مصائد الامطار من غطاء مفرد Single Gratingوغطاء مزدزج Double Grating وغطاء مصمت Soild Grating 

وفتحات الغطاء لدينا هنا بمساحة لا تقل عن 975 سم2 . 





ويستكمل فى فيديو لاحق شكل الابعاد الخرسانية وحديد التسليح . *


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (25 فبراير 2022)

■ مخطط غرفة مصيدة المطر Catch Basin Drawing Detail
الجزء السادس من سلسلة البنية التحتية Infrastructure Project
#واستكمالا مع شبكة تصريف الامطار Storm Drainage Network
# فى هذا الفيديو نوضح الرسومات الخاصة بتنفيذ غرفة مصائد الامطار وتوضيح الابعاد الخاصة للقاعدة Base Slab والحوائط Wallوالسقف Top Slab والفرق هل الغرفة ذات غطاء واحد او غطائين Single / Double Grating والسلالم الداخلية Intrernal Ladders والعزل الخارجى Waterproof Membrane
الى ان نلتقى فى فيديو اخر نوضح التنفيذ فى الموقع


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (17 مارس 2022)

* 
الجزء 5 . اعمال المبانى فى الموقع Masonary Work Constuction in Site 

نوعى التقاء مبانى الطوب بالاعمدة الخرسانية *





*فى هذا الفيديو :- 

نوضح نوعى التقاء مبانى الطوب مع الاعمدة الخرسانية اعتمادا على مواصفات المشروع الذى سيتم انشاؤه ... لدينا مشروع تم عمل فصل بين المبانى والاعمدة ووضع Filler Board فى الفاصل . ولدينا مشروع اخر تم عمل اسياخ حديد تسليح افقى كل 20 سم للربط بين المبانى والاعمدة . مع كل مدماك يتم رصه يوضع سيخ .

الجزء الاول - 




الجزء الثانى - 




الجزء الثالث - 




الجزء الرابع - 




الجزء الخامس - https://youtu.be/-qnv2hPH5z4*


*ويستكمل باذن الله.*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (25 مارس 2022)

الجزء (10أعمال المباني فى الموقع Masonry Work Construction in Site
(( اول مدماك فى المبانى 1st Course Laying )) الحوائط CMU






فى هذا الفيديو :-
اول مدماك يتم رصه لتحديد الغرف وفتحات الابواب . / اول مدماك First Course يتم ملئه بكامله بمونة اسمنتية Full Bed Mortar / تحديد اماكن البلوكات 10 سم او 15 سم سواء داخلية او خارجية internal or external فتحات الابواب Door Opening تراعى عمل خلوص فتحة الباب مع خلوص فريم خرسانى Concrete Frame حول الفتحة .


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (11 أبريل 2022)

الجزء 1 - السفع الرملى لسطح المعادن Metal Surface Abrasive Sand Blasting




مقدمة بسيطة لعملية ازالة طبقة الدهان على سطح خزان معدنى بالسفع الرملى Sand Blasting . واعادة عمل طبقة Coating
وسلسلة تحتوى على المواد المستخدمة فى عملية الدفع كالرمل وخبث النحاس
ومتطلبات الامن والسلامة خاصة داخل الخزان باعتباره منطقة محصورة Confined Space
ومتطلبات قاسية باعتبار الانشطة التى تتم هنا Life Critical . ومتطلبات التشغيل اثناء عملية السفع
هذا نتعرض له باذن الله بالتفصيل خلال السلسلة .


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (11 أبريل 2022)

لجزء 2 - السفع الرملى لسطح المعادن Metal Surface Abrasive Sand Blasting
(( قطاع السطح Substrate Profile ))




فى هذا الفيديو :-
# ما هومصطلح Substrate Profile الذى يتضح بعد السفع الرملى . واهميته قبل التغطية او الدهانات Coating
# لدينا خلال السلسلة خزان خرسانى concrete tank سطحه يتم عمل سفع رملى والسطح الناتج يتم فحصه توضيح عيوب السطح
# حالة الخزان الحديد Steel Tank يتم فحص السطح لتوضيح خشونة السطح Roughness - Profile
# Too Much - insufficient - Ideal ) Profile
ويستكمل ان شاء الله


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (15 أبريل 2022)

■ الجزء 2 من سلسلة تنقيذ اعمال الطرقAsphalt Road Construction 
( Road Layer Thickness سمك طبقات الطرق ) 






# من خلال قطاع الطريق نحتاج ان نحسب ( ارتفاع طبقة الردم ) التى ننفذها .
فلكى نحسب منسوب اعلى الطبقات . هنحتاج نحدد سمك الطبقات التالية :- 
#طبقة السطح الاسفلتية Asphalt Wearing Course (5cm )
#طبقة الاساس الاسفلتية Asphalt Binder course (7cm ) - 
#وطبقة الاساس الركامى Base Course (20cm ) 
#و طبقة ما تحت الاساس) Sub base (25cm
# وطبقة القاعدةٍSub grade 
$ فى هذه السلسلة سمك الطبقات 57 سم . ولكن السماكات دى مختلفة من مشروع لمشروع ممكن توصل ل 85 سم ول 115 سم وهذا نوضحه خلال الفيديو


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (17 أبريل 2022)

** الجزء 19 أعمال المباني فى الموقع Masonry Work Construction in Site
العزل الصوتى / الحرارى Acoustical / Thermal insulation






فى هذا الفيديو :-
# ملاحظة وجود جدار عزل صوتى acoustical insulation بسماكة 10 سم
# باقى الحوائط عزل حرارى من الواح البوليسترين المبثوق بسمك 7.5سم Extruded Polystyrene 7.5mm - Rigid Thermal
# انظمة العزل الحرارى المختلفة من ( بلوك حرارى - بلوك اسمنتى معزول كوحدة واحدة - عمل حائطين بينهم عزل حرارى - عزل خارجى )
# نظرة سريعة من المواد المختلفة للعزل الحرارى ( البوليسترين - الصوف الصخرى - الصوف الزجاجى - البولى يورثان .... )


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (4 مايو 2022)

الفيديو 6- - كشط أسطح المعادن Metal Surface Abrasive Blasting
( صدا الصلب الكربونى Carbon Steel Corrosion )






نستكمل على سلسلة إزالة طبقة دهان من على خزان معدني / وإعادة الدهان Coating
فى هذا الفيديو :-
# تصنيف بسيط للحديد . والحديد المستخدم هنا هو الصلب الكربونى Carbon Steel - Low Carbon
# ترتيب العمل Work Methodologyهو ( اننا نعمل جزء يتم عمل ليه سفع رملى Abrasive Blasting ولازم ندهنه فى نفس اليوم )
# سنعرض صورة لشكل القشريات المستخدمة فى جدار الخزان Shell Plate تم عمل سفع رملى وترك السطح لمدة 4ايام وتعرض لعوامل جوية ومطر وظهر بدايات الصدأ واحتجنا لإعادة السفع الرملى .
ويستكمل ان شاء الله


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (4 مايو 2022)

الجزء 4" من سلسلة تنفيذ أعمال الطرقAsphalt Road Construction
"طريقة التنفيذ فى الموقع work Method Statement " 






وفى هذا الفيديو :-
# نظرة عامة ( نظرية ) عن طريقة التنفيذ لطبقات الطرق Road Layers.
# التنفيذ بالنسبة للتسوية Grading قبل البدء فى انشاء الطبقات وازالة المخلفات وازالة 30 سم من السطح
# التنفيذ بالنسبة لطبقات الردم وصولا لمنسوب القاعدة الترابية Subgrade بطبقات كل 30 سم .
# يستكمل فى فيديو لاحق بالنسبة لطبقة الاساس وما تحت الاساس Subbase - Basecourse
ويستكمل باذن الله .


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (4 مايو 2022)

استكمال سلسلة ( تبطين بحيرة صناعية بالاغشية الارضية .
Bond Lining with GeoMembrane
# المواد اللى هنستخدمها فى عملية التبطين





1- لفائف بولى ايثلين عالى الكثافة High Density Polyethylene (HDPE
Smooth Thick 1.5mm ( Roll - 140 *7.5 m )
Textured Thick 1.5mm ( Roll - 100 *7.5 m )
2- لفائف بولى ايثلين منخض الكثافة Low Density Polyethylene (LDPE
Smooth Thick 1.5mm ( Roll - 210 *7.5 m ) ناعم
Textured Thick 1.5mm ( Roll - 100 *7.5 m )
Textured Thick 1 mm ( Roll - 130 *7.5 m )
3- الطين المصنع ( GCL ) Geosynthetic Clay Liner
Roll ( 44 * 4.5 m )
4- لفائف اقمشة التربة Geotextile
Roll ( 100 * 3 m )
5- لفائف الطين المصنع المركب ( GCL ) Geosynthetic Clay Liner composite
Roll ( 35 * 5 m )
6- قضبان لحام البولى ايثلين عالى الكثافة Welding Rod
7- قضبان لحام البولى ايثلين منخفض الكثافة Welding Rod
8- البنتونيت Bentonite .
ونستكمل بقية الفيديوهات لتوضيح كيفية الفرد واللحام والاختبارات


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (4 مايو 2022)

فيديو ٣ سلسلة تنفيذ اللياسة فى الموقع Plastering
(( اللياسة القابلة للرش Spryable Plastering ))





وفى هذا الفيديو : -
1- كما فى سلسلة اعمال المبانى Masonary Construction اما ان تقوم بخلط المونة فى المونة او قد يكون هناك مونة سابقة الخلط PreMixed تضيف لها الماء فقط فى الموقع .
2- هنا ايضا تصنيف اخر المونة سابقة الخلط PreMixed اما ان تقوم بلياستها يدويا Manuallyاو هنا ماكينة رش Spray للياسة هذه المونة .
3- نظرة عامة عن data Sheet بالنسبة لاحد المواد المستخدمة ك Premix Plaster S من شركة Savito
ويستكمل الجزء الثانى فى فيديو اخر ان شاء الله .
#عالم_الهندسة_المدنية .


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (4 مايو 2022)

الجزء -4- سلسلة تنفيذ اللياسة فى الموقع Plastering
اللياسة القابلة للرش Spryable Plastering part 2





وفى هذا الفيديو : -
1- شكل الماكينة المستخمة فى رش اللياسة و فى هذا الموقع الشركة المصنعة امدتنا بالماكينة لرش اللياسة ووفرت فنى لمتابعة العمل اثناء الرش . وبعد الانتهاء تعود الماكينة للشركة
2- ملاحظات كترطيب السطح قبل اللياسة . وقد تحتاج لعمل طرطشة Spatter Dash Coatاو لاتحتاج
3- ملاحظة بسيطة حالة الاحتياج لعمل طبقتين من اللياسة
ويستكمل بقية الملاحظات فى فيديو اخر ان شاء الله .
#عالم_الهندسة_المدنية


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (6 مايو 2022)

*الفيديو 12من سلسلة البنية التحتية Infrastructure Project -
Catch Basin Slab , Slab Neck سقف غرف مصيدة المطر*






*واستكمالا مع شبكة تصريف الامطار Storm Drainage Network
1- توضيح جزء المخططات لسقف مصيدة المطر Catch Basin Slab ,
2- الحديد المستخدم للسقف وعل الفواتير حول فتحة السقف
3- عمل رقبة السقف ومعها غطاء المطبق او مصيدة المطر Steel Grating والذى يتماشى مع منسوب سطح الاسفلت
4- اختلاف فتحة السقف بين ان تكون فتحة او فتحتين Single / Double Grating
ويستكمل ان شاء الله .

*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (8 مايو 2022)

*فيديو 15 من سلسلة البنية التحتية Infrastructure Project -
RPM pipe Material approval اعتماد مورد معتمد للمواسير*






*واستكمالا مع شبكة تصريف الأمطار Storm Drainage Network
وهذا الفيديو قد يكون متعلق بنسبة اكبر بقسم مهندسى الميكانيكا Mechanical Engineer
# اعتماد مورد لنوع المواسير المستخدمة فى تصريف مياه الامطار وهى احد انواع البولى استر المقوى بالألياف الزجاجية . وهى ) ( Reinforced Plastic Mortar Pipe
من خلال تحديد مواصفات المشروع التى لدينا . ومواصفات مواد الشركة المصنعة .
من خلال مواصفات على سبيل المثال
نوع المواسير Pipe Type - استخدام المواسير لاى شبكة What network used- الضغط التصميمى Design Pressure- اطوال واقطار المواسير Pipe sizes , Length - - جساءة المواسير Pipe Stifness- المطابقة لاى مواصفة امريكية مثلا كان لدينا ASTM D 3262 - AWWA c950
ويستكمل ان شاء الله .
*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (9 مايو 2022)

تطبيقين لاستخدام قضبان الفيبر جلاس FRP / GFRP Rebar
1- فى وصلات الصب والانكماش فى الرصف الخرسانى
construction / Contraction Joint in Concrete Paving
2- فى تقفصية حديد الحوائط اللوحية التى يتقاطع مسار يها مسار ماكينة الحفر النفقى مع الحوائط
Dipghame Wall rebar Cage which Tunneling Boring Machine cutt in





وفى هذا الفيديو ندرج صور من الموقع لاستخدام قضبان من الفيبر جلاس الملساء والمشرشرة Plain / Deformed "FRP " Dowel Bar
بين باكيات صب وحدات الرصف الخرسانى فى وصلة الصب Construction Joint ووصلة الانكماش Contraction / Expanstion Joint
ونلتقى فى فيديو اخر لاستخدام القضبان فى الحوائط اللوحية فى مترو الانفاق
#عالم_الهندسة_المدنية


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (10 مايو 2022)

التطبيق الثانى لاستخدام قضبان الفيبر جلاس FRP / GFRP Rebar
الحتة الطرية فى حياة الحوائط اللوحية






2- فى تقفصية حديد الحوائط اللوحية التى يتقاطع مسار يها مسار ماكينة الحفر النفقى مع الحوائط
Dipghame Wall rebar Cage which Tunneling Boring Machine cutt in
وفى هذا الفيديو ندرج صور من الموقع لاستخدام قضبان من الفيبر جلاس فى الحوائط اللوحية
#يتم وضع قضبان الفيبر جلاس GFRP - Glass Fiber Reinforced Polymer فى جزء من الحائط الذى ستقع فيه ماكينة الحفر الننفقى Tunnle Boring Machine "TBM " وباقى تسليح الحائط يكون تسليح عادى .
#قد يسمى على الشركة المصنعة (Soft eye ( للدلالة على القطع فى هذا الجزء يكون سهلا
#اماكن مقترحة لاماكن استخدام Soft Eye
وتم استخدام هذا النظام فى الخط التالت والرابع من مترو الانفاق بالقاهرة
#ويتم وصل قضبان الفيبر جلاس مع الحديد العادى ب U- Bolt
مع الشكر والتقدير للمهندس حسين محمد / محمد نصر الدين لمشاركة صور خاصة من استخدام النظام فى الخط الرابع من مترو الانفاق فى محطة ناصر .


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (31 مايو 2022)

تزريع حديد التسليح Anchoring Rebar
لدينا مثالين لتزريع الحديد . تزريع زيادة ابعاد رقبة عمود . وعمل تخريم قواعد ماكينات تبريد على احد الاسطح .





وفى هذا الفيديو :-
1- نلقى نظرة عامة على مواد التزريع من الشركات المختلفة مثلا :-
# لدينا مثلا من شركة فوسروك LockFix E35 - LockFix E55- LockFix E 75
# لدينا مثلا من شركة سيكا Anchor Fix 3001- AnchorFix 2- AnchorFix 500
# من شركة كيماويات البناء الحديث كيمابوكسى 165
# من شركة باسف او DCp ك KeyFix E - KeyFix AE15
#من شركة Hilti ك Hit-Hy200 R
2- وكل شركة بتوضح ايه مجالات والظروف الخاصة لاستخدام كل مادة
3- التزريع من حيث عمق الفتحة - قطر الفتحة - المسافة بين الاسياخ التى يتم تزريعها - الحد الادنى من السيخ المزروع لنهاية الجزء الخرسانى .
كلها اعتبارات تحددها الشركة .
ويستكمل ان شاء الله فى فيدو اخر ان شاء الله .
رابط القناة :
https://youtube.com/channel/UC6aagCn3jq8j2iyivSqm80w


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (3 يونيو 2022)

*الجزء 11 من تنفيذ طبقات عزل الاسطح Roofing Layers insulation
" خلط الخرسانة الرغوية Foam Concrete Mix "






وفى هذا الفيديو : -
# مقدمة نظرية لنسب خلط مكونات الخرسانة الرغوية Mix Design . ... #أمثلة من شركات مختلفة للمادة الكيماوية المساعدة فى عمل الخرسانة الرغوية مثلا :-
شركة Fosrok - Conplast F292 // شركة Mass Paint - Mass Foam شركة DCP - Cemairin F300 // شركة Sika - Lightcrete -400
#ونلتقى فى فيديو اخر لكيفية الخلط بصور من الموقع ان شاء الله .
رابط القناة :- https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC6aagCn3jq8j2iyivSqm80w



*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (1 يوليو 2022)

الجزء 14من تنفيذ طبقات عزل الأسطح Roofing System



العزل المائي من اللدائن الحرارية p2 PVC Waterproofing



وفى هذا الفيديو : -
# نستكمل طبقات عزل الاسطح . فى الجزء الثانى من عزل المائى من البولى فينيل كلوريد polyvinyl chloride PVC
# نقطة مهم جدا قبل البدء باعمال العزل انهاء جميع القواعد الخرسانية خاصة المتعلقة بقسم الميكانيكا كقواعد التشلرات او وحدة مناولة الهواء chillers / AHU Unit
# فى احد الاسقف كان وحدة HVAC Packing unit محملة على فريم معدنى Steel Frame وتم عمله بعد الانتهاء من الخرسانة الرغوية ( هذا ليس فيه مشكلة ما دام قبل البدء باعمال العزل )
# يفضل لو فى اعمدة معدنية محملة على السقف ان يتم عمل قاعدة خرسانية برقية لسهولة عمل الانهاء للعزل
# يجب قبل البدء اخد اخلاء Clearance من قسم الميكانيكا والكهرباء والاتصالات ان تم مراجعة التمديدات وعمل القواعد المناسبة بحيث لا يتم القطاع فى اعمال العزل لاحقا
# ويستكمل فى الفيديو القادم كيفية تركيب ولحام هذا النوع من العزل المائى
رابط القناة : - https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC6aagCn3jq8j2iyivSqm80w


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (15 يوليو 2022)

*## فيديو 24 من سلسلة البنية التحتية Infrastructure Project -*
*Sanitary Network شبكة الصرف الصحي*






*وفى هذا الفيديو :-
# بعد الانتهاء من توضيح شبكة تصريف الأمطار Storm Drainage
# نستكمل السلسة مع شبكة الصرف الصحي Sewer / Sanitary
#نوضح بشكل عام مكونات شبكة الصرف الصحي بداية من التجميع حتى التخلص منها
# شكل كروكى بسيط لجزء الشبكة الذى سنوضحه خلال السلسة .*
*#عالم_الهندسة_المدنية*
*رابط القناة:- 
https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC6aagCn3jq8j2iyivSqm80w


*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (1 أغسطس 2022)

فيديو 29 من سلسلة البنية التحتية Infrastructure Project -

مطابق شبكة الصرف Sewer Manhole P1







وفى هذا الفيديو :-

# وصلنا فى الفيديو السابق لوصلات المواسير المستخدمة فى شبكة الانحدار لشبكة الصرف الصحي upvc pipe Joint

# نتجه لمطابق شبكة الصرف الصحي Sanitary / Sewer manhole

# أماكن استخدام المطابق Sewer manhole Locations

# يتم تنفيذ المطابق من مواد مختلفة . ونوع المطبق الذي سنستخدمه من الفيبر جلاس Fiber Glass manhole

#فى الفيديو القادم نوح المواصفات المطلوبة للمطابق لاعتماد مورد لتصنيع وتوريد المطابق

#عالم_الهندسة_المدنية

رابط القناة:-

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC6aagCn3jq8j2iyivSqm80w


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (3 أغسطس 2022)

فيديو 30 من سلسلة البنية التحتية Infrastructure Project -

مطابق شبكة الصرف Sewer Manhole P2






وفى هذا الفيديو :-

# وصلنا فى الفيديو السابق لأماكن وع مطابق الصرف الصحى Sanitary / Sewer manhole locations

# مقارنة سريعة بين المطابق من الفيبر جلاس / والمطابق الخرسانية المبطنة بالفيبر جلاس

Comparison Between Fiber Glass / Concrete Manhole Lining With Fiberglas

# تتلخص المقارنة فى مدى جدوى استخدام المطابق من الفيبر جلاس

#فى الفيديو القادم نوضح المواصفات المطلوبة للمطابق لاعتماد مورد لتصنيع وتوريد المطابق

#عالم_الهندسة_المدنية

رابط القناة:-
https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC6aagCn3jq8j2iyivSqm80w


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (5 أغسطس 2022)

فيديو 31 من سلسلة البنية التحتية Infrastructure Project -

مطابق الفيبر جلاس Sewer GRB Manhole






وفى هذا الفيديو :-

# وصلنا فى الفيديو السابق لمقارنة سريعة بين المطابق من الفيبر جلاس / والمطابق الخرسانية المبطنة بالفيبر جلاس

Comparison Between Fiber Glass / Concrete Manhole Lining With Fiberglas

# هنا نوضح بشكل عام مكونات مطبق الفيبر جلاس من احد الشركات السعودية المصنعة للمواسير والأنابيب عموما . وهى مكونات بسيطة :-

- القاعدة الخرسانية Concrete Foundation

- جسم المطبق Manhole Shaft

- فتحات مواسير الدخول والخروج Cut Out

- فتحة المطبق والغطاء Manhole Opening and Frame

- خرسانة إحاطة لجزء الدوران عند فتحة السقف Concrete Encasement For Dome Part

وسنعود بالتفصيل لهذه المكونات مرة أخرى للتفصيل

#عالم_الهندسة_المدنية

رابط القناة:- https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC6aagCn3jq8j2iyivSqm80w

* 







*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (19 أغسطس 2022)

☆ الجزء 16 من سلسلة تبطين بحيرة صناعية بالأغشية الأرضية Geomembranes
Geosynthetic Clay Liners Seam Overlap " وصلات "




وفى هذا الفيديو :-
1- فى فيديو سابق عن تحدثنا عن قطاعات مرنة تتمدد Sewllable Bar عن وصول المياه اليها فى وصلات الصب الخرسانية Construction Join وهنا نفس الفكرة سنستخدم بنتوينت ينتفش Swell عند وصول المياه
1- نستكمل الحديث عن عن بطانات الطين الصناعى Geosynthetic Clay Liners (GCLs)
وهو احد الاغشية الصناعية المستخدمة ضمن طبقات تبطين البحيرة الصناعية اضافة مع البولى ايثلين عالى الكثافة High Density Polyethylene (HDPE والبولى ايثلين منخفض الكثافة Low Density Polyethylene (LDPE
2- فى الوصلات بين رولات GCL نستخدم بنتونيت عالى الانتفاش Granular Sodium Bentonite يكون طبقة شبه صلب Semi Soild تسد مكان التسرب وتمنع وصول المياه للاسفل
4- صور من الموقع للحامات Seams Of GCL / Composite GCL
ويستكمل باذن الله
رابط القناة :- https://www.youtube.com/channel


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (19 أغسطس 2022)

*الجزء 15 من سلسلة تبطين بحيرة صناعية بالأغشية الأرضية Geomembranes

Geosynthetic Clay Liners تبطين الصين المصنع*






*وفى هذا الفيديو :- 

1- نظرة عامة عن بطانات الطين الصناعى Geosynthetic Clay Liners (GCLs)
وهو احد الاغشية الصناعية المستخدمة ضمن طبقات تبطين البحيرة الصناعية اضافة مع البولى ايثلين عالى الكثافة High Density Polyethylene (HDPE والبولى ايثلين منخفض الكثافة Low Density Polyethylene (LDPE

2- البطانة عبارة عن طبقيتن من اقمشة التربة Geotextileوبداخلهم بنتوينت له درجة انتفاشة عالية High Swelling Bentonite وغالبا من الصوديوم

3- وهناك بطانة اخرى عبارة عن طبقيتن من اقمشة التربة Geotextil وبداخلهم بنتوينت Bentniteوايضا بولى ملتصق بهم غشاء بولى ايثلين منخفض الكثافة LLDPE 

3- هناك متطلبات ومواصفات بالنسبة لقماش التربة والبنتونيت والتاكد من مطابقتها للمواصفات خاصة للمادة الكيماوية التى نريد احتوائها داخل البركة الصناعية Chemical Compatibility

4- صورة من الموقع ل GCL / Composite GCL 

ويستكمل باذن الله 

رابط القناة :- https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC6aagCn3jq8j2iyivSqm80w*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (26 أغسطس 2022)

فيديو 43 من سلسلة البنية التحتية Infrastructure Project -
FRB Manhole Shop Drawing




وفى هذا الفيديو :-
# قبل تنفيذ مطابق الفيبر جلاس فى الموقع يتم عمل رسومات تفصيلية Shop Drawing وتشمل :
# نوضح قطر المطبق Manhole Diameter المستخدم وسمك جدار المطبق Wall Thickness ولدينا كان - فى حالة الارتفاع من 2 ل 4م ... تخانة 7مم
- فى الاارتفاع من 4 ل 6م التخانة ... 12مم
#تفصيل القاعدة الخرسانية من حيث الابعاد الخرسانية وحديد التسليح الحامل للمطبق Manhole Base Slab والكراسى الحاملة لجدار المطبق اثناء الصب وحديد الجنش Lifting Hook المستخدم لرفع المطابق ساسبقة الصب Precast FRP Manhole
#توضيح الجزء الخرسانى لرقبة المطبق مع جزء القبة Concrete Encasement Dome Part
#الارتفاع الكامل شامل القاعدة الخرسانية حتى منسوب السطح النهائى Finish Grade Level
#عالم_الهندسة_المدنية
رابط القناة:- https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC6aagCn3jq8j2iyivSqm80w


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (16 سبتمبر 2022)

#مقدمة لسلسلة جديدة" Chain-Link Fence السياجات الشبكية "
Chain-Link Fence introduction مقدمة






وفى هذا الفيديو : -
# مقدمة بسيطة للسياجات الشبكية Chain - Link Fence
# خلال السلسلة نذكر المواصفات الخاصة بالمواد المستخدة فى السياج
# نوعين رئيسين للسياج اما ان يكون Galvanized / PVC Coated
#الاكسسورات او الملحقات الخاصة لزوم تثبيت مكونات السور مع القوايم الراسية Fence Fittings
#كيفية حساب المواد المستخدمة حسب المخطط الموجود Material Request
# البوابات الملحقة بالسور Fence gate
ويستكمل ان شاء الله
رابط القناة:- https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC6aagCn3jq8j2iyivSqm80w


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (17 سبتمبر 2022)

فيديو رقم 2 فى سلسلة Chain-Link Fence السياجات الشبكية

Chain-Link Fence Definitions تعريفات






وفى هذا الفيديو : -

# فى الفيديو السابق مقدمة بسيطة للسياجات الشبكية Chain - Link Fence

# في هذا الفيديو تعريفات نظرية بحتة بمكونات السياج الشبكى

Line Post / Corner Post / Terminal Post / Chain Link / Chain Link Fabric / barbed Wire / ... etc

ويستكمل ان شاء الله

رابط القناة:- https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC6aagCn3jq8j2iyivSqm80w


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (22 سبتمبر 2022)

فيديو رقم 3 فى سلسلة Chain-Link Fence السياجات الشبكية

Chain-Link Fence Specifications






وفى هذا الفيديو : -

# فى الفيديو السابق كان تعريفات للسياجات الشبكية Chain - Link Fence

# في هذا الفيديو تعريفات نظرة عامة على المواصفات للمواد المستخدمة فى السور

General Specification For Fencing Material

# اختلاف المواصفات حسب اختلاف مكان السور سواء لغرض عام / لغرض الطرق السريعة / لاغراض امنية / لاحاطة محولات الكهرباء

Specification differs depond On Fence Purpose ( General Purpose / Securiy Fence /Highway / Electrical Enclosure )

#المواصفات بالنسبة للمواسير المجلفنة والمغطاة بكلوريد البولى فينيل المرن

Secification For Ganlvanized post and PVC Coating

# المواصفات للقوايم الراسية والدعائم المعدنية والبوابات

Specification for Metal Post and Bracing and gates

ويستكمل ان شاء الله

رابط القناة:- https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC6aagCn3jq8j2iyivSqm80w


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (7 أكتوبر 2022)

الخزان الخرسانى المرفق سيتم تبطينه من الداخل بطوب كربونى Carbon Brick مقاوم للأحماض وتبطين سطحه بسيراميك مقاوم للأحماض Acid Tiles . وهذا يجتمع مع السلسلة التي نحن بصدها داخل محطة رفع مياه الصرف الصحي . ولكن بمواصفات اعلي .....
ولكن ما المتطلبات للسطح الخرسانى قبل البدء بأعمال التبطين المقاوم للأحماض ؟
#فيديو رقم 4 فى سلسلة تبطين محطة رفع الصرف الصحي Sewer Lift Station
Substrate Preparation تجهيز السطح





وفى هذا الفيديو :

# فى الفيديو السابق مواصفات المواد المستخدمة طبقة مقاومة للأحماض
Required Specification For material to be used for Acid Resistance
#يتم تجهيز السطح الخرسانى اما بعمل سفع رملى او التجليخ بصاروخ لتقييم جودة السطح
Concrete Surface To be Slight blasted or Grinded to evaluate Surface Quality
# مواصفات مطلوبة للسطح كمقاومة الضغط ومقاومة الشد والرطوبة
Specification For Surface like ( Pressure Strength / Tensile Strength / Humidity )
#فى الفيديو القادم نوضح صورة للتقرير الناتج بعد عمل سفع رملى لجدار الخزان
Next Video Result Report for surface Quality after Blasting
ويستكمل ان شاء الله



رابط القناة:- https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC6aagCn3jq8j2iyivSqm80w


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (7 أكتوبر 2022)

■ فيديو رقم 3 فى سلسلة تبطين محطة رفع الصرف الصحى Sewer Lift Station
" المواصات المطلوبة Required Specificaion "






وفى هذا الفيديو :
# فى الفيديو السابق تم ذكر نظامين للتبطين برولات الالياف الزجاجية / او دهان طبقة دهانات مقاومة للاحماض
Two system ( Lining With Fiber Glass Mat / Coating with Anti Acid Epoxy
#فى هذا الفيديو المواصفات المطلوبة لاعتماد مورد لعمل التبطين لداخل غرفة الصرف الصحى
Required Specification to approve supplier for Sewer Lift Station
# مواصفات لثلاث طبقات من طبقة اساس / طبقة طلاء متوسط / طبقة طلاء نهائية
Specification For Layer of ( Primer coat / intermediate Coat / Final Coat )
#مواصفة وزن رولات الفيبر جلاس او الالياف الزجاجية المستخدمة فى الطبقة المتوسطة مثلا 300 جرام /م2
Specification For Fiber Glass Mat Used in intermediate coat with 300 g/m2
ويستكمل ان شاء الله
رابط القناة:- https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC6aagCn3jq8j2iyivSqm80w


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (7 أكتوبر 2022)

▪︎ فيديو رقم 2 فى سلسلة تبطين محطة رفع الصرف الصحى Sewer Lift Station
Two System ( fiber glass Lining / Epoxy Coating )





وفى هذا الفيديو :
# فى الفيديو السابق مع وجود مياه الصرف الصحي يحدث تأكل الخرسانة بفعل تكون حمض الكبريتيك الذي تكونه البكتريا على سطح الخرسانة مع كبريتيد الهيدروجين
Corrosion of Sewer Concrete start as dissolved H2S is converted to sulfuric acid (H2SO4) under the reactions of sulfur-oxidizing bacteria .
#اما ان يتم التبطين برولات الفيبر جلاس / او دهان طبقة ايبوكسية مقاومة للاحماض
Two system ( Lining With Fiber Glass Mat / Coating with Anti Acid Epoxy
# مثال على استخدام دهان طبقة ايبوكسية Master Seal 7000 CR
ومثال على استخدام رولات الفيبر جلاس مع طبقة من مادة Master protect 180




ويستكمل ان شاء الله
رابط القناة:- https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC6aagCn3jq8j2iyivSqm80w


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (7 أكتوبر 2022)

مقدمة لسلسلة جديدة تبطين محطة رفع الصرف الصحى Sewer Lift Station Lining فى الفيديو الواحد والسبعين بعد المائة الثالثة .
introduction مقدمة





وفى هذا الفيديو :
# مكان محطة رفع الصرف الصحى بالنسبة لشبكة الصرف الصحى
Sewer Lift Station location in sewer network
# مع وجود مياه الصرف الصحي يحدث تأكل الخرسانة بفعل تكون حمض الكبريتيك الذي تكونه البكتريا على سطح الخرسانة مع كبريتيد الهيدروجين
Corrosion of Sewer Concrete start as dissolved H2S is converted to sulfuric acid (H2SO4) under the reactions of sulfur-oxidizing bacteria .
#نحتاج الى حماية سطح الخرسانة بدهان ايبوكسى مقاوم للحماض بسمك 450 ميكرون او حسب المواصفات / او تبطين من الفيبر جلاس
Need to protec concrete Surface of Lift station wall With Anti Acid Epoxy Coating / Fiber Glass Lining
ويستكمل ان شاء الله
رابط القناة:- https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC6aagCn3jq8j2iyivSqm80w


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (13 أكتوبر 2022)

فيديو رقم 5 فى سلسلة Chain-Link Fence السياجات الشبكية ( 377 )

Chain-Link Fence Bottom Tie






وفى هذا الفيديو : -

# فى الفيديو السابق تم تثبيت القوايم الراسية بقاعدتها الخرسانية سابقة الصب على مسافات 3م

Previous Video : installation of Line Post with Precast Foundation at 3m interval

#فى هذا الفيديو ثلاث طرق لربط شبك السور من الاسفل

This Video : 3 different ways to tie Chain Fabric at Ground Level

# عن طريق كمرة خرسانية بها جنشات لربط الشبك بسلك رباط / او عن طريق كمرة سفلية / عن طريق سلك شد

Tie Method : Concrete beam with Rebar Hook to Tie Fabric / Using Bottom Rail / Using Tension Wire

ويستكمل ان شاء الله

فيديو رقم 1 :- 




رقم 2 :- 




رقم 3 :- 




رقم 4 :- 




رابط القناة:- https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC6aagCn3jq8j2iyivSqm80w


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (14 أكتوبر 2022)

فيديو رقم 6 فى سلسلة Chain-Link Fence السياجات الشبكية ( 378 )

" Chain-Link Fence Top Tie






وفى هذا الفيديو : -

# فى الفيديو السابق . ثلاث طرق لربط شبك السور من الأسفل

previous Video : 3 different ways to tie Chain Fabric at Ground Level

#فى هذا الفيديو طريقتين لربط شبك السور من الأعلى

This video : 2 different Ways to Tie Chain Fabric from Top

#ربط الشبك عن طريق كمرة طولية ( تثبت عن طريق غطاء مفتوح بالنسبة للأعمدة الوسطية وعن طريق جلبة نهاية بالنسبة للأعمدة الطرفية أو الركنية )

Tie Method : Top Rail Connected to Line Post With Loop Cap / Connected to corner Post with Rail End

# وقد يتم الربط عن طريق سلك الشد فقط مع سلك رباط

another Method : Tying Fabric With Top Tension Wire

ويستكمل ان شاء الله


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (19 أكتوبر 2022)

فيديو رقم 8 فى سلسلة Chain-Link Fence السياجات الشبكية (فيديو رقم 380 )

" Chain-Link Fence Accessories






وفى هذا الفيديو : -

# فى الفيديو السابق .توضيح باكية التقوية باكية النهاية

previous Video etail of Fence Straining Panel And End Panel

#فى هذا الفيديو الملحقات الخاصة لثبيت السور

This Video :- Accessories Required to Install The Fence

#ملحقات مثل :- Tension Band / Brace Band / Tension Bar / Tension Wire Tie Wire /Post Dome Cap / Post Loop Cap / Extension Arm / Rail End / Rail Sleeve /

ويستكمل ان شاء الله


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (21 أكتوبر 2022)

*الجزء 12 من سلسلة تنفيذ أعمال الطرقAsphalt Road Construction 

Subgrade Layer Compaction Test "*






*وفى هذا الفيديو :- 

#فى الفيديو السابق تم عمل دمك التربة الاصلية لاعمال الردم 

previous video :- Compacion For Natural Ground For Embankment

# بعد الانتهاء من اعمال الدمك نحتاج لقياس كثافة التربة فى الموقع او الكثافة النسبية 

#After Compaction Work is done we need to measure Soil Denisty or Compaction Ratio

# فنجتاج كثافة التربة المعملية ونحص عليها من الاختبارات التى تتم على عينة التربة ونحصل عليها من اختبار بركوتر المعدل 

#Need Labortary Maximum Dry Density that obtained from (Modified Proctor test )

# هناك عدة طرق لمعرفة التربة فى الموقع وسنعتمد على الطريقة النووية لسرعة الحصول على النتائج 

# Many Tests can do tested in site to Know Soil Density and we will Use ( Nuclear Method ) for immediate result that can obtained

ويستكمل باذن الله . 

الفيديوهات السابقة :- https://youtube.com/playlist?list=PLmF4vPuTyw3x4eo98tu0S06konLOmMLJ7*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (24 أكتوبر 2022)

فيديو رقم 9 فى سلسلة Chain-Link Fence السياجات الشبكية (فيديو رقم 382 )

" Chain-Link Fence Barbed Wire -concretina Tape







وفى هذا الفيديو : -

# فى الفيديو السابق كان توضيح الملحقات الخاصة لثبيت السور

previous Video : Accessories Required to Install The Fence

#فى هذا الفيديو مع الاهمية الامنية للسور يتم تركيب السلك الشائك وسلك كونسريتنا اعلى القوايم الراسية

This Video :- For more Security it is required to install Barbed Wire and Concretina barbed Tape

# فى ذراع الامتداد اعلى القوايم الراسية يكون فتحات حسب عدد الاسلاك الشائكة ) ثلاث اسلاك او ست اسلاك )

# in Extension Arm :- topside of line post here is hole for Barbed Wire ( 3 Lines or 6 Lines )

# السلك الشائك من الفولاذ الكربونى - عدد العقد الشوكية - المسافة بين العقد الشوكية -

#barbed Wire From Carbon Steel - Barb Model - Barb Pitch

# سلك الكونسريتنا من مواصفات الشفرة - ومواصفات الجزء الملفوف

#concretina Barbed Tape with razor Blade specification - Barbed Tape wire Specification

ويستكمل ان شاء الله

رابط شرح السلسلة :- https://youtube.com/playlist?list=PLmF4vPuTyw3yIa1trXsMBwQ5BaXkXHZmw


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (26 أكتوبر 2022)

فيديو رقم 10 في سلسلة Chain-Link Fence السياجات الشبكية (فيديو رقم 383 )

" Chain-Link Fence Supplier Approval






وفى هذا الفيديو : -

# فى الفيديو يتم تركيب السلك الشائك وسلك كونسريتنا اعلي القوايم الراسية

previous Video :- For more Security it is required to install Barbed Wire and Concretina barbed Tape

#فى هذا الفيديو المواصفات المطلوبة لاعتما مورد لعمل طلب المواد المستخدمة فى المشروع

This Video :-: Specification required to approve Supplier for the project

# مواصفات بالنسبة لشبك السور من حيث قطر اسلاك الشبك وفتحات الشبك

# Specification Require for Chain link Fabric ( Wire Diameter / Mesh Size )

# مواصفات بالنسبة للقوايم الراسية من حيث ( قطر القوايم / سمك طبقة التغطية / جدول المواسير / ومواصفات المواد المعتمدة

# Specification Required for Line Post ( Pipe Diameter / PVC Coating Thickness / Pipe Schedule / ASTM A53m)

# المواصات بالنسبة ذراع الامتداد ( مادة الحديد / زاوية الميل / عدد الاسلاك الشائكة المحمولة

# Specification Required for Extension Arm ( Steel Type / Angle / barbed Wire To carry )

#المواصفات بالنسبة لقوائم البوابة ( قطر المواسير وتخانتها / اى جدول / وزن المواسير للمتر الطولى )

# Specification Required For Gate Frame ( Pipe Diameter / thickness / Schedule / Weight per meter length )

ويستكمل ان شاء الله

رابط شرح السلسلة :- https://youtube.com/playlist?list=PLmF4vPuTyw3yIa1trXsMBwQ5BaXkXHZmw


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (28 أكتوبر 2022)

فيديو رقم 11 في سلسلة Chain-Link Fence السياجات الشبكية (فيديو رقم 384 )

" Chain-Link Fence Quantities P1






وفى هذا الفيديو : -

# فى الفيديو السابق المواصفات المطلوبة لاعتماد مورد لعمل طلب المواد المستخدمة فى المشروع

previous Video :- Specification required to approve Supplier for the project

#فى هذا الفيديو :- حساب الكميات والملحقات المطلوبة لتثبيت السور لحماية منشأ

This Video :-:quantities and accessories required to install the fence around building For Security

#ولكن قبل البدء نوضح رسومات مرجعية هى المرجع لحساب الكميات المطلوبة لان هناك نماذج مختلفة للسياجات ( وهى ليست الرسومات القياسية )

# we use Reference Drawing ( But it is not Standard drawing ) . there are many typical Fence

ويستكمل ان شاء الله

رابط شرح السلسلة :- https://youtube.com/playlist?list=PLmF4vPuTyw3yIa1trXsMBwQ5BaXkXHZmw


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (29 أكتوبر 2022)

فيديو -(39 ) من سلسلة البنية التحتية Infrastructure Project -

وال (17 ) فى شبكة الصرف الصحي Sewer Network

Sanitary Network Profile مخطط شبكة الصرف الصحى






وفى هذا الفيديو :-

#فى الفيديو السابق :- وصلة اللحام Lamination بين الماسورة القصيرة ولكن هنا سنجعلها من الفيبر جلاس ايضا لامكانية لحامها مع جسم المطبق

previous video :- Use Lamination Joint with GRP Short pipe to connect with GRP Manhole

# فى هذا الفيديو . مخطط عام لشبكة الصرف الصحى

#This video : Sanitary "Sewer " network Profile

# مخطط يحتوى مسقط افقى يحتوى ( بداية ونهاية الخط / قطر الخط / ميول الخط / المسافة بين المطابق / الفرعات او خط الخدمة )

# Profile Plan Show ( Line Start , End Point / Pipe Diameter / Line Slope / Distance between 2 Manhole / Service Line )

# يحتوى على قطاع يوضح ( منسوب التشطيب النهائي / قطر الخط / محطات على طول الخط لسهولة التمييز / الميول )

#profile Show ( Finish Grade Level / Pipe Diameter / Manhole Station / Sloping)

# جدول المطابق او المناهيل المستخدمة ( إحداثيات منتصف المطبق / منسوب التشطيب / منسوب المخرج / عدد المداخل ومنسوب كل مدخل )

#Manhole Schedule ( Center coordinate / Finis Grade Level / Outlet Level / Number of inlets and Level for each )

#ويستكمل ان شاء الله

#عالم_الهندسة_المدنية

رابط السلسلة :- https://youtube.com/playlist?list=PLmF4vPuTyw3yIxHHyLLhcGqXjviwYjuhd


----------



## علي اِبراهيم (20 ديسمبر 2022)

مشكور ياهندسة


----------

